#xubuntu 2007-02-19
<dejx> Hello.
<dejx> Could anybody please tell me how to connect to crypted wireless network on xubuntu (latest), encryption is wpa
<grazie> dejx: have you looked at this link? >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<grazie> dejx: or this one >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<dejx> am, wcard works fine i just cant connect
<dejx> with network-admin
<dejx> there's no option about security
<kristjans> is there any good ftp client for xubuntu?
<kumamoto> kristjans, yeah it is called ftp
<kristjans> it's
<kristjans> command line?
<dejx> yes
<kristjans> i'm not too comfortable with command line applications though :(
<kumamoto> they are simplest ones
<kumamoto> try then using gftpd
<kristjans> gftp or gftpd?
<kumamoto> http://www.gftpd.org/
<kristjans> but there is
<kristjans> no such functinality as that i could save my files directly to a ftp server?
<dejx> anyway....... what's up with my wlan connection?:) how can i connect on wpa?:)
<dejx> it work on ssids w/out encryption
<kumamoto> I thought the whole idea of ftp is to copy files from one machine to another
<kumamoto> i didn't know it can transfer the file then take it back
<kristjans> uh... i just want to save the html files to the ftp server
<kumamoto> that is what ftp does
<kristjans> i don't like the idea of saving the file and then transferring, because it would add an extra step.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kind of a required step - you can't ftp a file that's not stored in a place accessible by the ftp client.
<kumamoto> maybe someone else can explain it better than I
<kristjans> in gnome and kde i could do that. it probably saved the file in temporary folder, but at least i didn't have to do that
<malnilion> Does anybody know how I could check to see if some flac files of mine are improperly tagged with id3 tags?
<malnilion> And subsequently remove them?
<malnilion> Wait a sec, nevermind
<dejx> do i need to install wpa_supplicant if i want connect to wpa wlan ?
<DaBomb> hello
<kalikiana> hello, DaBomb :)
<DaBomb> i have a problem
<kalikiana> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaBomb> ok, i using a webbased irc client but i cant use /nick
<kumamoto> lol
<nonewmsgs> hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sup
<nonewmsgs> i have a question
<nonewmsgs> i instaled xubuntu on my one notebook (amd 900mhz, 768mb ram, 20gb hd)
<nonewmsgs> i get an error everytime i try to add a package to it
<nonewmsgs> cannot be installed to your computer type (i386). either application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided not to support your computer type."
<nonewmsgs> even for things like solitare or openoffice
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seems to be a problem w/ sources.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In Synaptic -> settings -> repositories, make sure they're *all* enabled, then reload the packages index.
<nonewmsgs> thanks a lot mate.  ill try that now
<Mlittle> So I want to turm my xubuntu box into a small time router, taking in the internet connection via ethernet and sharing it via crossover cable with my Widows PC
<Mlittle> how possible is this?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mlittle: Seems quite possible. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Mlittle> I'll get reading, thanks!
<nonewmsgs> yay i can download now
<nonewmsgs> now i just need my wireless card
<Thrallie> answer to all your problems: sudo rm -rf /
<ReKlipz> hey guys, i was wondering how i access a shared folder on my desktop computer, running windows xp, from my xubuntu laptop
<vrkhans> hi
<j1mc> hi vrkhans
<vrkhans> i never burn an iso image before, and any one tell me how i can burn xubuntu cd, i already download the image, and i have nero
<vrkhans> does any one know how i can burn a bootable cd
<vrkhans> from an iso image
<j1mc> hmmm...  yes.  have you tried searching on google?
<vrkhans> not yet , i am little lazy ;-)
<vrkhans> thought to check here first
<j1mc> http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<j1mc> just search for "nero burn iso"  :)
<j1mc> if you need help burning an ISO from in xubuntu, we could be of more help.  :)
<vrkhans> i want to burn xubuntu which i just downloaded , so i can install , but i never burn an iso image before
<vrkhans> after wasting couple of cds
<vrkhans> i thought to check first
<vrkhans> :-)
<vrkhans> well thanks alooooot
<j1mc> i hope what i've posted helps!
<ChaosEddie> hey guys, i know j1mc and i heard from him that xubuntu needs testers, so im going to try and go for it with him
<j1mc> did it help?
<ChaosEddie> my other nick is posingaspopular if you see me around
<j1mc> thanks, ChaosEddie.
<j1mc> i have some detail up at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing but it's not complete yet
<j1mc> i just started working on it today
<ChaosEddie> okay cool well like i said, just let me know
<j1mc> ok.  sounds good.
<ChaosEddie> should i be on launchpad?
<j1mc> yeah.  if you don't already have a launchpad or wiki account, then it'd be good to set one up.
<ChaosEddie> nah i have both, i was jw
<j1mc> i think if you have a LP account, then it's also good on the wiki.
<j1mc> you would need an account to post your test results back to the wiki
<ChaosEddie> more details please
<j1mc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing  down at the bottom of the page, select "current"
<j1mc> ... i wouldn't advise to post more details there now, cos we're going to reorganize it.
<j1mc> however, that's what we're going for.  that kind of thing.
<ChaosEddie> k i clicked 'join the team' on lp
<j1mc> sweeeet
<ChaosEddie> i dont understand how people keep all the wiki urls straight
<j1mc> :)  me neither!  there's a lot of them.
<ChaosEddie> i barely even know my own
<knight> hi all
<knight> I want to know if the issue of ltsp and xubuntu is fixed
<knight> where the thinclients are able to turn the server off
<SilentDis> hello :)
<j1mc> hi SilentDis
<SilentDis> just setup Xubuntu, and it's defaulted to a resolution of 640x480.  Laptop it's on can go 800x600.  Settings > Display Settings only lists 'default', nothing else.  How do I bump my res up?  xorg.conf editing?
<j1mc> SilentDis, do you know your monitor specs?
<j1mc> or the LCD specs?
<SilentDis> not directly... it's an old Toshiba Sat 2535CDS, rather well documented, so I can probably poke a bit and find 'em.
<j1mc> the command to edit the configuration file is:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<j1mc> one of the options is to select the available resolutions.
<ChaosEddie> xorg.conf is the way to edit X in all ubuntu iirc
<j1mc> yes, you can edit it manually that way, too.
<SilentDis> that much I know (been running ubuntu 6.10 on my main 'puter for 8 months or so now).  wasn't sure what was all on a default xubuntu install that's different from a normal ubuntu install :)
<j1mc> :)  that command works on all of the *buntus.  :)
<SilentDis> ahhh cool, that helps tremendously, thanks :)
<j1mc> yw!
<j1mc> it works on debian, too
<SilentDis> *blush* stupid user question of the day:  xubuntu, how do I get to my term window?  lmao
<j1mc> applications -> system -> terminal
<SilentDis> tyty :)
<j1mc> yw
<j1mc> good night, all.  i'm headed out.
<Cooner750> Hello.
<Cooner750> I'm running on an Intel Pentium 4, 1.5GHz. 256MB Memory. Samsung CD-RW Drive. I am able to get Xubuntu booted from the CD, although the boot process seems to take abnormally long. Once it gets up and running, I can start the Installer. However, when it's copying files, for some reason the system "locks up" at a percentage between 30 and 45%, and the CD drive just starts going "click-t-click-t-click"
<Cooner750> I have "checked the CD for errors", it's fine, 0 Checksum errors. I've also run the Memory Test, that passed
<Cooner750> Does anyone know what my problem could be?
<Cooner750> Well this place is dead
<knight> ???
<knight> how fast did you copy the cd
<knight> for the installation CD
<knight> Cooner750?
<Cooner750> knight: 16x
<SilentDis> I just plugged a usb thumb drive in.  what device is it in /dev so I can mount it?
<knight> oh ok
<knight> sometime
<knight> 10x or 8x will do a better job
<knight> try that
<knight> try that to see what happens
<SilentDis> how do I mount a usb drive?  I'm not sure what it's listed under in /dev
<knight> for the usb device let me see
<SilentDis> knight, thanks :)
<Cooner750> knight: Going to try 8x I suppose
<Cooner750> :-/
<knight> yeah I had a problem like that before
<knight> SilentDis
<SilentDis> yes?
<knight> you want to know what is listed in /dev
<knight> or you just want to mount the usb drive
<SilentDis> I was looking for what device a usb drive would be assigned to.
<SilentDis> the latter :)
<SilentDis> or, a command so I can poke it out myself would help :)
<SilentDis> tried looking through /sys for clues, but I assume I wasn't looking in the right place hehe
<knight> lspci
<knight> nah I dont think that will do it
<SilentDis> that just lists the bus location on the pci bus of the usb host controller
<tictacaddict> I compiled a custom kernel and now I can't load the nvidia kernel module :(
<tictacaddict> I tried compiling a new module with nvidia-kernel-source and module-assistant as well
<knight> SilentDis take a look
<knight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2112189
<SilentDis> knight, thanks :)
<knight> SilentDis take a look at this one  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2118755
<SilentDis> the lsusb command looks useful.  appears that the kernel isn't auto creating the device for whatever reason.  I'm hitting the web to see what I can find though :)
<knight> ok cool
<Cooner750> I think I will use a different burning application this time too
<knight> cool
<knight> what did you use now
<Cooner750> knight: I used BurnCDCC the first time
<Cooner750> I'm using CDBurnerXP this time
<Cooner750> I think I just spotted the problem already
<Cooner750> BurnCDCC allowed me to set the speed all the way up to 52x if I wanted to. CDBurnderXP 3 says that the maximum speed my old Samsung drive can burn at is 12x
<knight> you see
<knight> cool
<knight> I feel happy to be able to help
<posingaspopular> msg nickServ
<posingaspopular> whoops
<Cooner750> BurnCDCC trying to  force the drive to burn at 16x probably caused some weird issues
<Cooner750> Burn Successful. Going to reboot and try again
<knight> kool
<Cooner750> No go this time, even worse
<Cooner750> Now it's dropping to BusyBox, which I know from experience is Debian's built in shell
<Cooner750> http://pastebin.ca/363127
<crimsun> Cooner750: with the desktop cd, I presume?
<Cooner750> crimsun: Yes
<crimsun> I recommend using the alternate cd
<knight> yup
<knight> the alternative cd
<tictacaddict> I think depmod fixed my problem.  I don't know why.
<knight> lol alternative
<knight> thats funny
<Cooner750> I guess
* Cooner750 goes to download Alternative CD
<RememberPOL> nvidiafb: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus
<RememberPOL> Any idea..?
<RememberPOL> It's causing X to crash :/
<knight> wow
<knight> alot of people come to get help
<RememberPOL> Anyone know how to reinstall the latest kernel with apt-get?
<ChaosEddie> RememberPOL: very good question. i wouldn't mind learning myself
<ChaosEddie> try this http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t376.html
<RememberPOL> 2.6.17-11-generic seems to be the latest
<RememberPOL> here's a better question
<RememberPOL> why, when i'm running that kernel, does it say SMP is enabled even though I have a single-processor 32-bit system?
<RememberPOL> and when I run 2.6.17-10-386 ... it doesn't
<RememberPOL> Linux pol-laptop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<RememberPOL> Linux pol-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<RememberPOL> How can you check recently removed packages in synaptic?
<RememberPOL> Is there an apt-get log to check for recently removed packages?
<esc_on_anakin> Yo!
<Alltaken> hi guys, i've just installed Xubuntu (off the install disc, not the live disc)  and it never offers me the option to put in a username, only the option to put in a password
<Alltaken> so i am curious what the default username is. since i cannot login otherwise
<Alltaken> anyone?
<Alltaken> nobody has had the problem of never being able to login from the begining?
<fudgey> never?
<fudgey> so you can only login as one user??
<Alltaken> nope, when installing, it gives me the option to specify a password
<Alltaken> but not a username
<Alltaken> then later once the installation is finished, it says "input your username and password
<Alltaken> of which i tried sudo, root, the hostname......
<Alltaken> so i don't even think a single user exists
<fudgey> hmm
<fudgey> can u even access it in text mode?
<Alltaken> how do you mean?  i can load the recovery up, but i still can't login to anything since it denies my passwords also
<fudgey> are you using gdm?
<fudgey> or kdm
<Alltaken> i get to the graphical login screen fine after installation (installed it a couple of times to make sure i didn't miss the settings)
<fudgey> hmm
<fudgey> then you gotta get to the text side
<fudgey> ctrl+alt+del
<fudgey> or back space
<Alltaken> yep
<fudgey> then
<fudgey> you type
<fudgey> adduser
<fudgey> adduser name
<fudgey> dang I forgot how to add the pass
<fudgey> and its group
<fudgey> =/
<fudgey> but yeah you do that cmd and you will have a user
<Alltaken> ok
<Alltaken> i can do some research into that
<fudgey> but if it doesnt show the login submit bar then somethings wrong
<Alltaken> yeah i figured something was wrong
<fudgey> text bar
<fudgey> hmm
<Alltaken> i'm assuming its because i am using the alternate install
<Alltaken> rather than the live disc
<fudgey> nah
<fudgey> should have same outcomes
<Alltaken> hmmm
<fudgey> just dif installation methods
<fudgey> cuz some computers dont have much virtual mem
<fudgey> like myn
<fudgey> so I used text installer
<Alltaken> ok i used the graphical installer
<Alltaken> perhaps i try text next time
<fudgey> alternate is text
<Alltaken> oh, well its blue and yellow, if that is text ;)
<Alltaken> i sound like someone buying a car based on colours :P
<Alltaken> but yeah will try the adduser comand and see how that goes,  cheers for the help.
<Alltaken> gotta get to bed, will tackle it in the morn.
<tuxcrafter> hello, what kind of program does openoffice use when it prints to file (postscript) because I have to bugs in it. Want to see if reinstalling the postscript tool used by openoffice solves the problem. (i use xubuntu 6.10 edgy openoffice.org 2.04
<blizz> a recommandable ftp client? gftp somehow sucks :)
<grazie> blizz: there isn't a better gui client for linux I don't think
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> i failed in installing xubuntu
<vrkhans> for some reason, it just failed and on my monitor screen no signal found signal appear
<vrkhans> i dont know what to do
<tuxcrafter> hello, what kind of program does openoffice use when it prints to file (postscript) because I have to bugs in it. Want to see if reinstalling the postscript tool used by openoffice solves the problem. (i use xubuntu 6.10 edgy openoffice.org 2.04
<vrkhans> any help
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: try #openoffice.org
<grazie> vrkhans: do you know what video card you have?
<vrkhans> its an onboard
<vrkhans> my its compatiable with linux
<vrkhans> because i am mandrake running
<fuel> hi i recently installed xubuntu along with kubuntu
<fuel> however when i login....nothing starts on xubuntu....only the wall paper is loaded
<fuel> how to restore it ?
<fuel> any help ?
<mobetz> is anyone here good at wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> way to stick around.
<frankabel> can anybody help me to connect my xubuntu with a winXP computer by ad-hoc wireless?
<frankabel> I really don't have much idea about wireless connection in neither OSs ;)
<pong> 
<slow-motion> hallo
<maxamillion> hello
<grazie> hello
<grazie> maxamillion: do you know the procedure for submitting bug fixes?
<maxamillion> grazie: sure
<maxamillion> grazie: what's up?
<grazie> maxamillion: send it to motu?
<maxamillion> grazie: no, post it on launchpad
<hyper_ch> grazie: I got the pda working to sync with windows... but had to use w2k... xp just refuses it's duty and produces BSODs
<maxamillion> grazie: make a launchpad account, look up the package and click on "bugs" and you can report one there
<grazie> maxamillion: a few ppc things that don't seem be getting sorted
<grazie> maxamillion: but will they be actioned?
<grazie> hyper_ch: great!
<maxamillion> grazie: actioned?
<grazie> maxamillion: if you submit a patch will it be implemented? I'm talking ppc here...
<maxamillion> grazie: well, first a devel (or team member with privilages) will have to officially confirm the bug and then it will be assigned to a team or devel and it will then be fixed as either a bug fix for security or will be fixed "upstream" and implemented in the next release
<grazie> maxamillion: yeah I understand that...but I get the feeling that hardly any ppc bugs are being looked at though
<maxamillion> grazie: oh, i don't doubt that they are being ignored
<grazie> maxamillion: it's almost worth setting up a separate repo
<maxamillion> grazie: almost, accept there aren't any devs to work on it
<grazie> maxamillion: grazie's repo!
<maxamillion> grazie: i think debian, gentoo and yellowdog are the distros with the best powerpc support
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... i have class, i shall be back later
<grazie> max_at_class: sea ya
<slow-motion> bye
<RememberPOL> Is anybody else missing the 'profile' module of their python2.4 package..?
<RememberPOL> Does anyone know why the module 'profile' doesn't come with the python package? (either version 2.4 or 2.5)...
<Stu_2> silly question:  would one pronounce it "zoo-boon-too?"  And if so, how should one say "Xfce?"
<posingaspopular> zoo bun too is the way i say it
<posingaspopular> x, f, cee e
<Stu_2> ahh.. there is a faq...
<Stu_2> couldn't find it at first
<rmd_> anyone know of a quick/easy way to get Thunar custom actions to use ffmpeg to convert .flv files?
<Vilhelms> I just removed the xubuntu-desktop package but whenever I try to run XGL in gnome it loads gnome, but it loads the xfce theme+icons but the bar at the top is gnome's, the splash is also gnome's and none of my keyboard shortcuts work.
<Vilhelms> This is unless I start Xgl in display 0
<Vilhelms> But then it doesn't start Xgl at all
<Vilhelms> What could be going on?
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<posingaspopular> why are you throwing up the horns?
<ephemeros> hmmm...
<ephemeros> i'm a metaleer
<posingaspopular> metal-head?
<posingaspopular> its cool
<ephemeros> ;)
<ephemeros> this is how i show respect :D
<posingaspopular> hahaha thats hilarious
<ephemeros> mabybe for you
<Vilhelms>  lmfao
<hyper_ch> Seveas: you're here?
<Vilhelms> I just removed the xubuntu-desktop package but whenever I try to run XGL in gnome it loads gnome, but it loads the xfce theme+icons but the bar at the top is gnome's, the splash is also gnome's and none of my keyboard shortcuts work.
<Vilhelms> But if I start Xgl in Display 0 it just loads gnome like normal but it does not load Xgl
<neozen> meep
<neozen> allo all
<grazie> hi
<neozen> what's new grazie?
<grazie> I'm playing with Zend Studio
<neozen> O.o
<grazie> you
<neozen> finished my C compiler
<neozen> ....finally
<grazie> you wrote your own compiler?
* neozen nods
<grazie> respect
<neozen> ...for class
<neozen> compiles subset of c
<grazie> do you use lex and yacc?
<neozen> supports everything except structs and types other then int
<neozen> .....but still does strict type checking
<crimsun> CLite?
<neozen> lol
<grazie> v.Clite
<crimsun> that's what I'm using in mine
<grazie> new to me :(
<neozen> welll considering its mostly implemented in java...... its pretty useless
<neozen> ::grins::
<crimsun> heh, I remember we had to write one called Triangle
<crimsun> those were the days...
<neozen> hehehe
<neozen> hoallo corvolino
<neozen> room so quiet today
<neozen> ...where's the newbies?
* neozen chuckles
<__Krush> Hi I am running Xubuntu in text mode on an AMD64 and cannot make any cron jobs work! Any help?!?
<Vilhelms> I'm removed the xubuntu desktop package but whenever I use the Xgl session it loads gnome, with the xfce theme and all my keyboard shortucts don't work. If I start xfce-setting-show the theme goes back to the normal gnome theme but my keyboard shortcuts still don't work. This is my startxgl script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6642/plain/
<neozen> ah... there they are
<neozen> welcome dude
<neozen> I take it .... you're running edgy?
<neozen> vil?
<Vilhelms> Yup
* neozen nods
<neozen> ..in my experience
<neozen> ..keyboard shortcuts are broken in edgy
<neozen> ...they don't work
<Vilhelms> They work fine
<Vilhelms> If I just boot in gnome
<neozen> ..yeah
<neozen> ...then you're running gnome
<neozen> ...not xfce
<Vilhelms> I am running gnome
<Vilhelms> The interface looks exactly like gnome
<Vilhelms> But the last xfce theme I had is loading
<Vilhelms> But if I run xfce-setting-show it goes away
<neozen> well.... they both use gtk themes
<Vilhelms> Yes, I understand that... That's what I figured was happening.
<Vilhelms> But why would my shortcuts not work then?
<neozen> ....because shortcut keys ... are broken... in xubuntu edgy
<neozen> ..as I said
<neozen> *in the version of xfce distributed w/ edgy
<neozen> ...understand me now?
<Vilhelms> I'm not using xubuntu
<Vilhelms> I installed Ubuntu originally
<neozen> ...ok
<Vilhelms> But I installed the xubuntu-desktop package
* neozen nods
<Vilhelms> Then I removed the xubuntu-desktop package, and this is happening :(
<neozen> ...ok
<neozen> when you removed ... did you purge xubuntu-desktop?
<Vilhelms> Purge? I don't think so
* neozen nods
<Vilhelms> I just did "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop"
<neozen> remove removes the packages
<neozen> purge removes the package AND its configuration files
<neozen> sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<neozen> ...and next time you install something
<neozen> ...use aptitude instead of apt-get
<neozen> ..the syntax is the same
<Vilhelms> Oh
<Vilhelms> What's the difference then?
<neozen> but it will kill off any dependencies installed with the package when you remove it
<neozen> ...so ... for example
<Vilhelms> Oh okay
<Vilhelms> I understand
<neozen> however
<neozen> ...it only does this...
<neozen> when you installed the application with aptitude
<Vilhelms> I did sudo apt-get atuoremove to remove all the unused dependencies (or so apt told me to do)
<neozen> you mean autoclean
<neozen> ...I don't think they do the same thing
<Vilhelms> no autoremove
<neozen> hmm
<neozen> new to me
<Vilhelms> Ah, I see
<Vilhelms> Well I just remembered I had installed an upgrade to xfce with a different package not in xubuntu-desktop so I'm removing that :)
<Vilhelms> And seeing if it helps
* neozen nods
<Vilhelms> I can't purge
<Vilhelms> E: Invalid operation purge
<neozen> because you shouldn't have xfce-settings-show if you don't have xfce installed
<Vilhelms> Yeah thats what I figured
<Vilhelms> I didn't remember about that package until now though
<Vilhelms> I'm just trying to remember what the name was lol
<Vilhelms> Is there a way to list installed packages?
<neozen> yes
<Vilhelms> How?
<neozen> there would have to be
<neozen> .....I don't know
<Vilhelms> Oh heh :)
<Vilhelms> let me try to see if what i removed worked
<Vilhelms> brb
<Vilhelms> thx for the help so far :)
<neozen> ok
<neozen> krush
<neozen> u still there?
<neozen> /ctcp ping #xubuntu
<neozen> lol
<Vilhelms> I removed everything xfce and its still doing it :(
<Vilhelms> I don't mind the theme thing but I don't know why my keyboard shortcuts don't work
<__Krush> any help with sorting out cron??
<__Krush> hi neo
<__Krush> Hi Neozen
<GullyFoyle> i have an old PII 233mhz laptop with 96 megs of RAM. how well will xubuntu run on it? any opinions?
<__Krush> Hi Gully
<__Krush> Guess Xubuntu might be bit cramped on 233Mhz with 96Mb
<GullyFoyle> minimum requirements page says 128 megs to run the cd
<GullyFoyle> hrm
<GullyFoyle> guess i'll go back toDSL or Vector
<__Krush> Or maybe fluxbuntu
<__Krush> Read that it would run on 233Mhz h/w
<kumamoto> GullyFoyle, you can use it for a firewall if you don't have one
<kumamoto> I have a 1.5GHZ AMD Athlon with 256MB RAM and at time it seems to be bogged down
<kumamoto> I have the basic apps installed
<kumamoto> I bet it will install but it will be slow as hell
<GullyFoyle> i'll try vector again
<GullyFoyle> DamnSmall doesnt have good PCMCIA support
<kumamoto> GullyFoyle, true
<kumamoto> Tried puppy?
<GullyFoyle> no
<n-iCe-> HEllo
<n-iCe-> how can i use gnome partition?
<n-iCe-> ??
<kumamoto> didn't know there was gnome partition? is there also a kde partition or a xfce partition or maybe a fluxbox partition
<kumamoto> plz do tell
#xubuntu 2007-02-20
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kumamoto: I think he meant GParted.  I can't be sure, though.
<kumamoto> PuMpErNiCkLe: maybe it is the terminology that got me confused
<kumamoto> my bad
<neozen> meeep
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^^
<neozen> hoallo there
<neozen> room's been so quiet as of late
<neozen> don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing
<posingaspopular> neozen: im new to the room but i dont have anything to say
<posingaspopular> and im going watching a movie/leaving for school soon
<neozen> heh
<neozen> well... I'm in class
<posingaspopular>  ah i have to drive to school in 1/2 an hour
<posingaspopular> :/
<neozen> lol
<neozen> at least... I don't have to do that
<neozen> ..instead
<neozen> ...i take a 2 hour train into the city
<neozen> (chicago)
<posingaspopular> i live in chicago. midway
<neozen> really?
<posingaspopular> what school are you at
<neozen> depaul
<posingaspopular> yea really
<neozen> small world ::grins::
<posingaspopular> oh on the northside by fullerton? or downtown by wabash?
<posingaspopular> ha yea
<neozen> wabash & jackson
<neozen> ...here for comp sci
<posingaspopular> yea downtown
<neozen> ..all that stuffs @ the loop campus
<neozen> ...the one in LP is more for arts
<neozen> history
<posingaspopular> mmhm. i know a bunch of people at depaul
<neozen> where go you?
<neozen> (school)
<posingaspopular> uh richard daley, junior college. 75th and pulaski
<posingaspopular> south
<neozen> ah
<posingaspopular> yes sir
<posingaspopular> depaul is pretty cool, i like the game lab
* neozen grins
<neozen> .....definately a great perk
<neozen> ...haven't gotten much of a chance to go this term
<posingaspopular> ha yea, all the tvs....
<neozen> ...been too busy w/ clas
<jlamr> anyone know about why my wireless router occasionally cuts out - like when coming back from standby. Only comes on reboot
<posingaspopular> were you a part of the detag competition
<jlamr> s/comes/comes back/
<posingaspopular> ?
<posingaspopular> neozen: detag?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> ..I was one of the people who won
<posingaspopular> you were? did you hear about the douchebag who busted his head open?
<neozen> nope
* posingaspopular is best friends with the douchebag
<neozen> ah
<posingaspopular> 4 in the head, 2 in the moustache
<neozen> jlamr
<neozen> do you mean your router
<neozen> ..or your wireless card
<neozen> ....and i'd have to know which card
<neozen> ....plus... standby does weird things on my laptop as well
<jlamr> ah yeah wireless card
* posingaspopular is afk
<neozen> ...as far as I know... it depends on which power management drivers you are using
<jlamr> i had to use fwcutter to install driver - its a dynex generic best buy
<neozen> fwcutter?
<neozen> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> that bot...... need a massive upgrade
<neozen> s/need/needs/
<neozen> aaaah
<neozen> gotcha
<neozen> problem might not be in your card
<neozen> ....my money is on your power management
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> I just don't standby
<jlamr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...Driver/bcm43xx
<jlamr> Reply With Quote
* neozen owns a thinkpad
<jlamr> followed howto on that limk
<neozen> ..all hail anti-shock harddrives
<neozen> ...ok
<neozen> oh good lord
<neozen> ..its a broadcom
<jlamr> yeah im on an old iseries  5GB not sure how much ram
<neozen> lol
<neozen> hey... it works right?
<neozen> .....well ... you have a few options
<jlamr> yup - well 85% : )
<neozen> 1.... don't standby
<neozen> linux shouldn't really take that long to boot anyway
<jlamr> sometimes synaptic or apt-get causes problem too
<neozen> ..probably when your wireless isn't connected
<neozen> ....they really start puking when a connection isn't there
<jlamr> yeah
<jlamr> do you use wireless
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> have an intel pro wireless 3945abg
<jlamr> did you go with WPA2?
<neozen> I just use wpa with a loooong key
<neozen> ..thats not a dictionary word
<neozen> ..by any stretch of the imagination
<jlamr> right..i ve read a few howtos - was it too terrible to set up?
<neozen> heh
<neozen> well... my card is supported by network-manager-gnome
<neozen> ......I just have a tray icon
<jlamr> that helps fer sure
<neozen> ...that acts like windows' wireless networking
<neozen> ...i click... I get a list of visible networks
<neozen> ...if it needs a password, it looks in the gnome keyring for it... and if it can't find it, it prompts
<jlamr> oh man, must be nice - wifi-radar works OK for me
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> its way too easy
<neozen> ...I'm no help @ linux group when it comes to wireless issues
<jlamr> im so jealous though - i was soo happy to get wireless working. But I can really appreciate
<neozen> but from all the stuff I read
<jlamr> it now
<neozen> getting wpa setup wasn't too hard
<neozen> I know there's a wpa howto somewhere
<neozen> I know you'll need wpa_supplicant
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jlamr> now im just using mac restriction diff ssid and no broadcast
<neozen> well..... mac restriction is easy to get around
<kristjans> is
<kristjans> ...
<neozen> ...deauth the actual user
<jlamr> yeah, wireless in general
<kristjans> any good php editor for xfce?
* neozen ponders
<jlamr> !kismet
<neozen> vim?
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
* neozen uses vim for everything
<jlamr> ive done a webpage in only vi
<kristjans> i'm more into gui applications
<kristjans> i believe i could do it too, but i find it to be less to my liking
<neozen> kristjans: can you deal w/ xemacs?
<kristjans> neozen: i have no idea, i suppose i have to try it ;)
<kumamoto> jlamr, is that plain html or html css javascript ruby all that good stuff
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info scite
<ubotu> scite: Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.69-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 778 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<kristjans> scite sounds good
<neozen> o.O
<neozen> new to me
* neozen snags
<kristjans> installing
<jlamr> plain ollllll html although wrote perl cgi scripts too - nothin special
<neozen> ..I can't deal w/ vi
<jlamr> once you figure it out its not bad - better than word in some respects
<neozen> .....I like having more then one undo
<neozen> ..thus.... vim
<jlamr> use '.'
<jlamr> period
<neozen> .......?
<jlamr> period repeats last command
<neozen> then.. you might be using vim and just not know it
<neozen> original vi only let you undo one thing
<neozen> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<kristjans> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<neozen> scite is interesting
<neozen> thanke pumpernickle
<jlamr> maybe vi == vim? in new distros
<kristjans> does scite have to so unfit my theme though?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> kristjans: dark theme user?
<kristjans> neozen: yup
<neozen> hehehe
<neozen> who knows
<neozen> ..perhaps its got skins
<neozen> or some kind of color configuration
<kristjans> hopefully
<neozen> well.... I've found a global preferences file
<neozen> Options - > Open ___________ options file
<neozen> standard linux configuration
<neozen> ....one biiiiiig text file
<neozen> ....kind of mean for a gui editor... but I can understand
<neozen> ...easier to code that way
<kristjans> i though it would be longer
<neozen> heh
<neozen> this... is why I use vim in a terminal
<neozen> black bg ... green text
<kristjans> how can you stand it?
<kristjans> :D
<neozen> because its how I started
<neozen> ....was raised on an original IBM pc
<neozen> 1 color
<neozen> ...if you poked a button... what that color was changed
<kristjans> it would make more sense to have 2 colours
<neozen> well
<neozen> black and one color
* neozen grins
<kristjans> ;)
* jlamr remembers when printer paper hed those holes on the ide
<neozen> hell yeah
<jlamr> >side
<neozen> I still have one of those
* neozen still has a working proprinter
<neozen> ...and about 20 cartridges
<neozen> ...should last me till I die
<jlamr> they dont make em like that any more
<neozen> lol
<jlamr> thank god :)
<neozen> hey.... they were easy to program back in the day
<neozen> ...now..... youd better know postscript (if you're lucky) ...or some proprietary language (if you're not)
<neozen> ....the key w/ the proprinter... is to tell a computer that its not a printer
<neozen> ...that its just a pipe
<neozen> ...and to stick characters into it directly
<jlamr> itll all be digital someday...maybe
<neozen> ..otherwise.... it starts printing multiple times to make it darker... stupid drivers
<neozen> if I wanted it dark... I'd use the ancient HP cube in the corner
<neozen> *not so ancient
<neozen> kristjans: ....you might also want to look into gvim
<neozen> ....more minimal then an IDE
<neozen> ...but kicks the #@$#@$ out of mousepad
<jlamr> ever changed the default 'ready' message on a hp printer? Something like 'Insert Quarter'
<neozen> LOL
<kristjans> i am unenlightened. couldn't i just use screem?
<neozen> fear not
<neozen> gvim is for the unenlightened
<neozen> ....think of it... as the gateway drug
* neozen smiles
<kristjans> okay ;)
<neozen> still needs vim commands though
<neozen> when you want to edit the file... just hit i
<kristjans> vim-gtk?
<neozen> yeah
<kristjans> i've figured that out
<kristjans> the i and esc keys
<kristjans> ;
<neozen> I can recommend a great vim tutorial
<jlamr> and :w  to save
<neozen> ESC u to undo
<jlamr> yeah ESC is your friend
<kristjans> okay. what advantage does it have over ctrl+s?
<neozen> heh
<neozen> you can use it on a terminal that doesn't have a cntrl key
<kristjans> hm
<kristjans> i've never used a terminal
<neozen> ...think about the history of command line stuff
* neozen blinks
<neozen> ...I really do pity the windows generation
* neozen smiles
<jlamr> whyzat neozen ?
<kristjans> i am trying to understand, but i have a thick head
<neozen> kristjans: no worries
<neozen> ...at all
<neozen> I'm just being annoying
* neozen grins
<neozen> kristjans: there exist great ide's for linux
<neozen> ...i just don't use them
<neozen> the one exception is java
<neozen> ..i use an ide for java
<jlamr> neozen, recommend a beginner tuturial for java?
<kristjans> isn't there a just "mousepad" with ftp support + syntax highlighting? :P
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> jlamr: do you know c++?
<Jester45> kristjans: yes, my script + scite
<neozen> hey there jester
<neozen> know how to configure scite to work w/ dark themes?
<neozen> ie... black bg lighter text by default?
<jlamr> nope a little c# plus perl, and sigh vb..
<Jester45> hey, iva been at my girlfriends she broke her computer
<neozen> these things happen
<neozen> jlamr well.... actually I can't
<neozen> ..I took classes in java
<neozen> ...and the books were worthless
<Jester45> i would never make a program in java
<neozen> for a reference ... I can highly recommend the tiger book
<neozen> ...search function sucks though
<neozen> ....for searching the api.. take a look @ sun's online api documentation
<neozen> ...its VERY in depth
<jlamr> just gotta jump in i guess
<neozen> some of the nicest I've seen
<neozen> jester... why?
<jlamr> sometimes too much info is a bad thing
<neozen> lol
<Jester45> kristjans: my script mounts ftp sites
<Jester45> neozen: waste of computer power
<kristjans> i think it would be perfect with a support for black theme
<neozen> Jester45: lol
<jlamr> memory hog?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> but I've got a gig of ram
<neozen> ...my memory problems stopped LONG ago
<Jester45> neozen: 2 g ram here
<neozen> and under linux... java loads in a sane amount of time
<Jester45> and i still could use more
<neozen> Jester45: ........
<jlamr> firefox is java right?
<neozen> well... I know azureus is
<neozen> I don't think firefox is
<kristjans> first time i hear that ff would be java
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It isn't.
<neozen> since it doesn't seem to need a jre
<Jester45> i think ff is perl or python
<neozen> my money is on python
<jlamr> shell scripts?
<Jester45> or some other language that starts with p
<Jester45> jlamr: what about them
<neozen> jlamr: no
<neozen> jlamr: ff would not be shell scripts
<Jester45> o
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's C/C++.
<jlamr> jk
<neozen> that.... would be...... something else
<neozen> though... I have seen a shell script web browser
<neozen> ...came with ulinux
<neozen> ....how do I type non-standard characters under linux?
<neozen> like the symbol for micro
<Jester45> there ia a cli browser but... i dont know if its a sh
<neozen> lynx always treated me nice
<kristjans> i guess
<kristjans> i'm going to stick with mousepad
<Jester45> you mean like....?
<neozen> jester: exactly
<neozen> kristjans: awwww don't do that
<Jester45> neozen: google them :) i googled utorrent because the u should be a 
<neozen> LOL
<Jester45> kristjans: what are you sticking to mousepad with
<neozen> code editing
<neozen> ....ick
<Jester45> use scite
<kristjans> html and php
<kristjans> scite looks
<kristjans> ugly :(
<neozen> once you have intelligent autoindent... you never go back
<Jester45> i use html with scite
<jlamr> thought I saw a character map somewhere,
<kristjans> i think i would have too hard time configuring it though
<neozen> kristjans: come back in a week
<neozen> ..if I've made it work... I'll be letting you know
<kristjans> i think removing the icons would help
<neozen> lol
<kristjans> because i don't need any of thos
<kristjans> okay
<kristjans> removed
<kristjans> way better :)
<Jester45> i would like to learn perl...but im to lazy right now
<neozen> there's always a setting to whack out the toolbar
<neozen> the camel book is great for that
<jlamr>  
<kristjans> yeah but it just a waste of space
<kristjans> is
* neozen nods
<kristjans> there a way to remove half of the menus? :
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> just use vim
<neozen> in a terminal
<neozen> I know there's a syntax highlighter for PHP and HTML
<neozen> script for vim
<kristjans> i want file > open/save/save as and search and maybe a preferences
<neozen> ....well.... you could always write one
<neozen> kristjans: care to learn python?
<neozen> j/k
<kristjans> hm...
<kristjans> i have to think about that ;)
<neozen> if you write it... we will come
<jlamr> http://www.php-editors.com/review/
* neozen chuckles
<kristjans> but can the language list be cut down?
<kristjans> i've never heard about half of the languages
<kristjans> there
<neozen> hmm
<kristjans> html, css and php would be fine with me
<neozen> wait... you mean in scite?
<kristjans> yeah
<neozen> ...don't worry about it
<neozen> ..it should auto detect which syntax highlighting to use
<neozen> SHOULD
<kristjans> okay
<neozen> hey... I got something
<neozen> nedit
<kristjans> then how do i remove the language menu?:P
<kristjans> i tried nedit, it didn't even start
<neozen> what do you mean didn't start
<kristjans> i typed in gedit, nothing happened. i typed it in terminal and a couple lines of text came there and nothing else happened
<neozen> nedit
<neozen> ..not gedit
<kristjans> nedit then
<neozen> sudo aptitude install nedit
<kristjans> i typed in nedit then ;)
<neozen> run from a terminal
<neozen> *run that line
<kristjans> BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<kristjans>  etc...
<kristjans> that's when i tried it
<neozen> BadMatch?
<kristjans> it's
<kristjans> 3 more lines
<neozen> did you install nedit?
<kristjans> i did
<neozen> ...ok
<kristjans> and i already uninstalled it too
<neozen> lol
<kristjans> so is
<kristjans> it hopeless to find a html/css/php editor that i could strip down to my needs?
<neozen> yes
<neozen> ..... if you want minimal
<neozen> ...you want terminal
<neozen> ::grins::
<kristjans> terminal is
<kristjans> too minimal
<neozen> LOL
<kristjans> i would like something that would not be minimal, and what would let me remove all the features
<kristjans> that i don't want
<kristjans> or be minimal, and let me add these. kind of like firefox.
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I would call firefox many things
<neozen> ...minimal isn't one of them
<kristjans> it's kind of a base
<kristjans> to which you add plugins and things
<kristjans> like that
<neozen> anything which eats ram like that..... is not minimal
<neozen> however... it WORKS
<neozen> so I'll forgive it
<kristjans> what i like about firefox is
<neozen> go look up emacs and its variants
<kristjans> that i use most of it's menus that i can see
<neozen> there's a million of them
<kristjans> not those that are hidden though
<neozen> ..and they are infinitely configurable
<kristjans> hmm... i was
<kristjans> afraid that someone will say that
<neozen> ok
<neozen> ....well... you want minimal
<neozen> ...gui
<neozen> ...and lots of configuration
<neozen> .....emacs
<kristjans> i have tried it
<kristjans> i didn't get further than seeing how ugly it looked
<kristjans> then i closed it
<neozen> let me guess ... not to your liking?
<kristjans> then i typed in emacs
<kristjans> gtk2
<kristjans> and found some questions
<kristjans> and no guides
<kristjans> then i removed it
<neozen> well.... theres this thing
<neozen> its called google
<neozen> ..type in emacs... tutorial
<neozen> ::grins::
<kristjans> google was
<kristjans> the place where i typed in emacs gt2
<neozen> ah
<kristjans> gtk
<neozen> xemacs
<neozen> I know that works
<kristjans> xemacs21?
<kristjans> 32.9mb?
<kristjans> minimal?
<kristjans> :P
<neozen> lol
<neozen> from your descriptions
<neozen> ..you don't want minimal
<jlamr> any time i need php i just google/copy/paste - but then again, im a hack
<neozen> ..you want maximum configurability
<neozen> ..so you can strip it down
<neozen> .....lots of configuration..... does not get you minimal
<kristjans> hmm
<neozen> besides
<neozen> don't be stingy w/ disk space
<neozen> ..how large is the HD
<kristjans> After unpacking 107MB of additional disk space will be used.
<kristjans> 75 gb
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> well...
<neozen> I think you can spare the 32mb
<neozen> ..if it gets you what you want
<kristjans> it's 107 mb
<neozen> well... ::grins:: that's emacs
<neozen> ...be sure to use aptitude when you install
<kristjans> i pressed Y
<neozen> ..instead of apt-get
<kristjans> why?
<kristjans> i though they are the same thing
<kristjans> thought*
<neozen> ...if you whack something out... it will remove the dependancies it installed along with something
<neozen> but it can only do that when you install w/ aptitude
<neozen> apt-get doesn't remove all the dependancies
<neozen> certainly not in my experience
<kristjans> okay
<neozen> the good news is
<neozen> ..you can speak to them in the same way
<neozen> the syntax for commands is exactly the same
<neozen> sudo aptitude install packagename
<neozen> sudo aptitude purge packagename
<neozen> etc
<kristjans> that's why i thought they were the same
<neozen> no
<neozen> they're different
<neozen> aptitude is a front-end to apt-get
<neozen> ..that does more
<kristjans> "remove" and "purge" are different then too?
<neozen> yes
<neozen> remove whacks out the binaries and some configs
<neozen> ..purge whacks out EVERYTHING
<kristjans> i don't want it to remove EVERYTHING lol :P
<neozen> everything that it created
<neozen> ...or added
<kristjans> yeah:P
<neozen> when it installed
<kristjans> is xemacs easy to configure though?
<neozen> should be
<neozen> .....
<neozen> if you know lisp
<kristjans> mm
<kristjans> what's that?
<neozen> programming language
<jlamr> Im off, but kristjans there is a ##php chan here, maybe those folks could recommend something specifically for your needs
<kristjans> uh
<kristjans> emacs is
<kristjans> gray
<neozen> configurable
<neozen> and its gray
<kristjans> can i configure it to be exactly like mousepad?
<neozen> because that's the bg of your dark theme
<neozen> ...probably
<kristjans> how long will it take?
<neozen> don't know
<neozen> I've done what I can for you
<kristjans> thanks
<neozen> ..and suggested all I can think of
<neozen> ....you... are what is known as a tough customer ::Grins::
<kristjans> :D
<neozen> you're welcome
<kristjans> i know what i want but i have a hard time expressing it
<neozen> you might want to work on that
<neozen> it will serve you better then anything else in life
<kristjans> & i don't want to spam the channel
<neozen> ...not like anyone else is speaking
* neozen grins
<kristjans> emacs is
<kristjans> scary
<neozen> yep
<kristjans> the closest thing to what i want seems
<neozen> lol
<kristjans> still to be mousepad
<neozen> well .. there is good news
<neozen> http://blog.xfce.org/?p=153
<kristjans> woah
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> mousepad might be getting all those features you know and love
<neozen> heck... it might have them now
<kristjans> i think it would be the best to go through plugins though
<kristjans> i love the default configuration for mousepad
* neozen nods
<neozen> its all about the direction the developer is willing to go in
<neozen> ...you want to go in a different direction
<neozen> ..write your own
<neozen> ..that's been the way of it since the beginning
<neozen> ..remember... most of these coders aren't getting paid
<kristjans> it would be way easier if i knew how to program applications
<neozen> well
<neozen> if you know python
<neozen> ...just look up the gtk bindings for it
<neozen> ...I think even php had gtk bindings
<neozen> *has
<kristjans> okay
<kristjans> so, i stick with mousepad. for now. :
<neozen> lol
<kristjans> what i miss about it is a preferences dialog
<neozen> or you snag the newest version of it
<neozen> ...where all the stuff might be in
<kristjans> i don't want all the stuff though
<kristjans> as i said, mousepad seems to fit me the best ;)
<neozen> .................
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> ok
<kristjans> i even think it has too many options right now
* neozen blinks
<neozen> we... do not think alike
* neozen grins
<kristjans> :P
<neozen> though don't get me wrong
<neozen> I hate emacs
<neozen> having an entire os in my editor.. seems a bit much for me
<kristjans> :P
<neozen> ..ancient joke
<kristjans> (File>as it is; Edit>Undo, Redo, Preferences; Search>as it is; Options > As
<kristjans> it is
<kristjans> that would be the 4 menus
<kristjans> of my dream application
<neozen> yeah
<kristjans> the syntax highlighting would be under the preferences
<neozen> ....so
<neozen> go write it
<neozen> ...seriously
<kristjans> writing an application to write web sites? isn't it too much :D
<neozen> lol
<kristjans> i'll never get the web site done like that
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> well.... then I guess you deal w/ the solutions available
<kristjans> i can deal with it
<neozen> coo
<kristjans> i was just wondering, if there is
<kristjans> something like that
<kristjans> ;)
<neozen> I think we've pretty much exhausted the options
<neozen> take a look @ that list jlamr posted
<neozen> maybe you'll find what you seek
<neozen> ..just realize
<neozen> you might have to be flexible
<neozen> alllright
<neozen> next question
<neozen> LOL
<kristjans> :P
<kristjans> at least i now know that i like mousepad more than i though
<kristjans> t
<neozen> lol
<neozen> that's good
<neozen> ...one should like one's editor
<neozen> ...in linux you end up spending an awful lot of time in it
<neozen> this.. is why there are holy wars over editors
<neozen> did you ever like textpad?
<neozen> under windows?
<kristjans> i liked notepad
<neozen> EWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
<neozen> I could never go back
<neozen> I've grown to like smart indent far too much
<kristjans> hm
<kristjans> what's that?:P
<neozen> ok
<neozen> imagine ... you type an {
<neozen> you whack enter
<kristjans> oh that
<neozen> you start typing
<neozen> ...it indents
<kristjans> vim?
<neozen> ...when you type a }
<neozen> ..it lines it up w/ the other one
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> vim has it
<neozen> emacs has it
<neozen> ...any editor (including the current 0.3.x mousepad apparently) seems to have it
<neozen> except the mousepad that comes w/ xubuntu dapper
<neozen> I do a ton of coding
<kristjans> i need .3.x mousepad
<kristjans> :P
<neozen> ...and when my editor lines up my code for me .... so I don't have to.... and runs fast.... and doesn't slow me down.... I fall in love
<neozen> ok
<neozen> you'll probably have to compile from source
<neozen> and....... it might be beta
<neozen> but it exists
<kristjans> http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/mousepad/branches/mousepad-0.3.x/
* neozen nods
<neozen> you know how to compile right?
<kristjans> i'm clueless
<kristjans> make / make install?
<neozen> ...ok... I'll do it with you
<kristjans> i see no configure file
<neozen> load up a terminal
<kristjans> loaded to src folder
<neozen> (mousepad 0.3 seems like a good thing to carry around anyway)
<neozen> ok
<kristjans> i tried svn before
<kristjans> bash: svn: command not found
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> working on that
<kristjans> isn't the package git-svn
<kristjans> ?
<kristjans> i'm just guessing, i have no clue
<neozen> HEY GUYS!!!!
<neozen> wakee wakee!!!
<neozen> lol
<kristjans> :P
<kristjans> git-svn is already the newest version.
<kristjans> can't be that
<neozen> got it
<neozen> aptitude install subversion
<kristjans> okay, almost installed
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> nm
<neozen> requires at least 3 or 4 more tools
<kristjans> hm
<neozen> and the list just keeps growing
<neozen> ...bah
<neozen> ...forgot how much of a pain this can be
<kristjans> XFCE Desktop Environment ...and everything goes faster! :)
<neozen> it does
<neozen> it really does
<neozen> the software is fast
<neozen> ..just don't mess w/ it
<kristjans> :P
<neozen> plus installing development versions is always a pain
<cellofellow> I think I have a buggy xfce4-panel. It's hogging lots of CPU.
<neozen> yeah
<cellofellow> and doesn't respond to SIGTERM, but needs a SIGKILL
<neozen> I've noticed my cpu usage maxing out as well
<neozen> though the culprit appears to be X
<neozen> *Xorg
<neozen> on dapper
<neozen> according to top
<cellofellow> well, Min
<cellofellow> Mine's usually Xorg, but it calms down.
<neozen> mine hasn't been as of late
<cellofellow> I had a rouge xfce4-panel process.
<neozen> ..is beginning to vex me
<neozen> lol
<neozen> if it does it any more
<neozen> I'll whack out Xorg
<cellofellow> and use what?
<cellofellow> Emcs?
<cellofellow> Emacs*
<neozen> reinstall
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> no
<neozen> I'd never do that
<cellofellow> X is just a bear anyways
<neozen> good thing linux doesn't use it anymore
<neozen> ::grins::
<neozen> all hail Xorg
<neozen> but yes
<neozen> it is indeed
<cellofellow> I just installed E16 (though I wanted E17) and it's weird.
* cellofellow is using XFCE right now
<neozen> e16?
<cellofellow> Enlightenment
<neozen> aaah
<cellofellow> 0.16
<neozen> ...I just use whatever came w/ xubuntu dapper
<neozen> ....a few themes
<neozen> ..firefox
<neozen> ...azureus
<neozen> and gaim
<cellofellow> Swiftfox, Gmail, OpenOffice (can't stand Abiword really). Gajim
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I don't write papers
<neozen> ...yay for being in my senior year
<neozen> ....there isn't a c++ prof alive that doesn't accept txt
* neozen grins
<cellofellow> I need to write more. I like Google Docs, 'specially when I need to work with other people.
<neozen> I take it google has created a collaboration editor?
<neozen> ...finally
<neozen> I've been waiting for that
<cellofellow> Google Docs has been around forever. It's a web-based "word processor" that has nice collab features. Used to be called Writely, I've used it since b4 Google bought it.
* neozen nods
<cellofellow> forever, nah, a yeah total, as writely too, yah.
<neozen> ..nice
<cellofellow> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<neozen> ok
<cellofellow> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<neozen> I've just stuck w/ xfce
<cellofellow> I'me figuring stuff out myself
<neozen> its been good to me
<neozen> I've customized it of course
<cellofellow> I started with KDE, so I'm branching out
<neozen> aaaah
<neozen> I started w/ xfce
<neozen> ..and been very satisfied
<cellofellow> nice :)
<kristjans> i started with kde
<kristjans> then i tried gnome
<kristjans> and then i had forgotten everything about kde
<kristjans> so i tried kde again
<kristjans> and then i tried gnome again
<kristjans> and then i tried xfce
<kristjans> and then i tried to find a better text editor than mousepad ;)
<cellofellow> My first exposure to XFCE was PHAK, though I didn't know it was XFCE. It was XFCE3 or so. I thought it was weird, PHLAK's artwork didn't help. I gave the borrowed CD back.
<cellofellow> kristjans: SciTE :) Vim.
<neozen> ...?
<kristjans> not again... :D
<neozen> LOL] 
<kristjans> I think I like gPHPEdit
<neozen> ...ok then
<neozen> use that
<cellofellow> PHLAK == Professional Hackers Linux Assault Kit. XFCE-based LiveCD with security software and artwork focused on AK-47 weilding Tuxes.
<neozen> O.o beta
<neozen> can you say splat?
<cellofellow> splat?
<kristjans> my classmate would be interested in that
<neozen> though... honestly... all xfce stuff is beta
<neozen> ..so it can't be that bad
<neozen> LOL @ cello
<cellofellow> actually, I so want a copy of PHLAK now. That was an old copy and I really need a good live distro.
<neozen> define good
* cellofellow has now working CD burner ATM.
<neozen> one of my friends swears by puppy
<cellofellow> dunno. My knoppix CD died and DSL only does so much.
<cellofellow> and I can't find my Puppy CD. Ubuntu CD's don't really count as live, they're sort of slow and small for Live distros.
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> well... there's a million livecds
<neozen> distrowatch
<cellofellow> I know. I downloaded PHLAK but then didn't have any CD's to burn. I do have the priveledge of using my dads laptop to burn things, but I need CD's. I resort to network installs and ShipIt for installing linux.
* cellofellow wishes there was a Firefox theme that automatically used your system iconset.
<cellofellow> or, lets see how out-of-place I can make firefox look. :) I've been using Tango but it's bland.
<cellofellow> hehe, I found a nice theme that's not out of place. :)
<kristjans> hmm
<kristjans> gphpedit or geany
<cellofellow> DrPython is nice too, based on SciTE.
<tripppy> when changing keyboard shortcuts keys, i can't set Super_L to Alt+Esc, it comes up as Super+Super_L, what am i doing wrong?
<RememberPOL> Is it possible to change display depth without restarting X?
<tripppy> the resoultuion?
<j1mc> what is "display depth" anyway?  i think it's the one where you get the choice between 8, 12, and 24, but i don't know what the change makes.
<j1mc> or what the difference is.  i always pick 24
<tripppy> RememberPOL, Ctrl+Alt++
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j1mc: That would be color depth - the number of bits per pixel for color accuracy.
<j1mc> thanks, PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<BFTD> pumpernickle muffins
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mmm... muffins
<knight> hi all
<j1mc> hi knight
<knight> has anybody install ltsp on xubuntu
<BFTD> hi
<j1mc> not me . . . :(
<knight> oh ok
<knight> there is a known issue where
<knight> xubuntu ltsp server is intsalled
<knight> the thin clients can turn off the server
<j1mc> . . . that's no good.  :(
<knight> yup
<knight> it defeats the purpose of running xubuntu as a ltsp server
<cellofellow> I have openoffice.org-help-en-us installed, but OOo's help isn't working.
<cellofellow> what to do?
<knight> come here and ask the question
<cellofellow> come where?
<knight> this IRC channel
<knight> lol
<knight> you installed this under xbuntu
<cellofellow> How do I get the Help working in OpenOffice? The package it says it needs, openoffice.org-help-en-us, is installed but the help isn't working.
<cellofellow> Yes
<cellofellow> Abiword just doesn't cut it, sorry.
<kristjan_> why do I get  "dpatch status /home/kristjan/varia/kiso.debdiff" gives me "/home/kristjan/varia/kiso.debdiff does not exist."
<kristjan_> what is the right way to apply debdiff then?
<crimsun> patch(1)
<kristjan_> sudo patch /home/kristjan/varia/kiso.debdiff jangs
<kristjan_> *hangs
<psykidellic> hi...anybody interested in helping me detect my ethernet card?
<tripppy> psykidellic, if you cant find it. turn off PC. change the PCI slot its sitting in. and try again
<psykidellic> trippy i can find it
<psykidellic> the problem is that Xubuntu 6.01 nor 6.1 can detect it
<psykidellic> its a 3com that uses a generic 3c59x driver
<psykidellic> so i boot up with E live 0.4 live CD
<psykidellic> and it detects it correctly..i can browse the net, connect to local network etc.
<psykidellic> so i was wondering why Ubuntu is not detecting....
<psykidellic> i did modprobe without any result
<psykidellic> so anything that i can take from elive system and put it in xubuntu?
<psykidellic> trippy, i have tried changing the slot too but with same result
<tripppy> mmm. ok. no idea. usually i found the irq setting to stuff me around.
<tripppy> sorry im not a pro at this stuff.
<psykidellic> no problem...i can get the irq setting in elive...how can i set them in Xubuntu?any idea?
<tripppy> if its ubuntu your having problems with try #ubuntu
<psykidellic> i tried there...nobody replied :(
<tripppy> you have to wait. i sometimes wait for hours
<tripppy> or try again another time
<tripppy> good luck
<psykidellic> okie
<cellofellow> psykidellic: oh, yeah. there's also always the forums or mailing lists.
<psykidellic> cellofellow, yeah. I will try that too.
<icicled> how do i disable the sound that comes up when gdm starts in xubuntu?
<icicled> apparently you can configure that via gdmsetup
<icicled> go figure
<TexasMan915> hello
<TexasMan915> can someone tell me what is the password to log in as a root
<TexasMan915> so how to install flash on my xubuntu
<kristjans> TexasMan915: Do you mean Flash Player in Mozilla Firefox?
<distrovader> hey new to linux does anyone know how to connect to dail up with 6.10
<distrovader> hello?
<dejx> http://rafb.net/p/A4Puhu72.html , i tried with -f and i got the same error, what can i do, i did apt-get update,its fresh install
<dejx> okaj
<dejx> another thing
<dejx> vi + ins,del,home,end,pgup,pgdn keys are acting weird in xubuntu
<dejx> what to do?
<dejx> anyone?
<reckrhodes> what are the minimum hardware requirements for me to install the xubuntu? please help me.
<solotim> refer to xubuntu.org please
<g1gaman> can i run ubuntu installer from cd, if i boot with cdrom support from windows98 start-up floppy? there is no possibility to make cdrom as a boot device in bios :(
<g1gaman> hello, gentlemen, btw
<moe_evil> g1gaman: you can make a linux boot flopy from de xubuntu cdrom
<moe_evil> take a look at [CDROM] /install/README.smb
<g1gaman> moe_evil: can you show me how to?
<g1gaman> ah oh
<g1gaman> ok
<g1gaman> moe_evil: tnx
<moe_evil> .sbm , sorry
<g1gaman> moe_evil: have you ever done that?
<moe_evil> nops
<moe_evil> well, some years ago :)
<g1gaman> moe_evil: are you sure it'll work fine?
<moe_evil> no idea
<moe_evil> I'm reading the doc
<moe_evil> it doesn't explain well howto to create the floppy :/
<moe_evil> maybe in the ubuntu wiki?
<g1gaman> moe_evil: no, it doesnt :(
<moe_evil> I find some info in the forums:
<moe_evil> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-190920.html
* g1gaman checks link. thank you moe_evil
<moe_evil> and in spanish: http://fabianf.wordpress.com/2007/01/29/tutorial-como-instalar-gnulinux-en-esos-pcs-viejos-que-por-la-bios-no-puedes-seleccionar-el-cd-rom/
<moe_evil> I will save this one for me :)
<moe_evil> I must return to work :)
<g1gaman> moe_evil: you know whats is funny? my windows computer doesn't have a floppy drive, but manual obviosly is created for windows users. i'm sorry for disturbing your work
<moe_evil> umm, yo don't have a floppy and you bios doesn't boot from CD?
<moe_evil> I think that the only solution is to move the harddisk to another computer, install, and get back de HD :(
<nicolah> what software do you use to burn cd/dvd in xfce ?
<moe_evil> I supose your BIOS/NetCard doesn't support netboot, no?
<g1gaman> moe_evil: yes, it does. but i am to lame to manage it :(
<g1gaman> too lame
<moe_evil> ummm. but you will need another linux box acting has a server
<g1gaman> moe_evil: probably it is too difficult for me
<moe_evil> in the ubuntu wiki it's explained quite well
<g1gaman> moe_evil: well i'll try to digg through manuals
<g1gaman> moe_evil: though my english is poor
<moe_evil> mine to :)
<g1gaman> nicolah: i guess whichever you want
<moe_evil> the default tool it's xfburn, I think
<moe_evil> but I prefer k3b :)
<nicolah> xfburn does not manage dvd yet
<nicolah> k3b needs kde libraries, doesn't ?
<moe_evil> yes :(
<g1gaman> nicolah: so what?
<g1gaman> nicolah: use gnomebaker instead
<g1gaman> it'll use gnome libraries
<nicolah> I'm installing graveman, I'll try gnomebaker too
<g1gaman> and gnomebaker is less bloated than graveman or k3b
<g1gaman> imho
<nicolah> ok
<nicolah> I feel ok with graveman
<g1gaman> nicolah: well, nice
<grazie> i like graveman :). i don't like gnomebaker
<tuxcrafter> hello
<tuxcrafter> http://route.anwb.nl/ : can some test this site with firefox i got this crash
<tuxcrafter> firefox
<tuxcrafter> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<tuxcrafter> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<tuxcrafter> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<tuxcrafter>   (Details: serial 112 error_code 8 request_code 145 minor_code 3)
<tuxcrafter>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<tuxcrafter>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<tuxcrafter>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<tuxcrafter>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<tuxcrafter>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<tuxcrafter> Segmentation fault
<grazie> !pastebin | tuxcrafter:
<ubotu> tuxcrafter:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tuxcrafter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6701/
<tuxcrafter> hello, can someone open this website in firefox and looks if it crashed? http://route.anwb.nl/  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6701/
<grazie> tuxcrafter: no problems for me
<tuxcrafter> grazie: doe you have flash
<grazie> tuxcrafter: yes
<tuxcrafter> with sudo firefox its loads oke! but in normal user it crashed
<grazie> tuxcrafter: not on xubuntu right now, but how did you install flash?
<tuxcrafter> grazie: the problem is the flash plugin from adobe i removed the lib out of my plugin directory and now it is working oke
<tuxcrafter> i will see if there is a new flash plugin avalable
<grazie> great
<tuxcrafter> libflashplayer.so
<t0taln00b> hey
<t0taln00b> :)
<tuxcrafter> grazie: installed new flash plugin now problem solved, but it was a really bad bug :-D
<tuxcrafter> segmention fault :-P
<grazie> tuxcrafter: I'm just a user too :)
<tuxcrafter> grazie: sorry  :-P i am developer :-P
<blizz> i installed the phpmyadmin package.. is there any reason for the CSS to be fubared because of using lighttpd instead of apache?
<grazie> blizz: css is processed by client not server
<blizz> i know
<blizz> but maybe the aliases are broken or something
<grazie> blizz: well, a webserver that can't serve css files is about as useful as a chocolate teapot...maybe the config isn't quite right
<blizz> well.. i thought that i maybe had to set that pmaAbsoluteUri setting, no idea.. maybe someone had similar problems with lighty and phpmyadmin..
<dejx> hello
<dejx> in network-admin i can see my pcmcia wlan card
<dejx> and i get 2 ifaces, ath0 and wifi0, tx and rx are counted on wifi0
<dejx> but how can i connect to wpa network via network-admin ?
<dejx> guys
<dejx> ?
<grazie> dejx: sorry...I've never done wifi
<dejx> i read some manuals and nothing
<dejx> dunno what i'm doing wrong
<bxnp> hi people i am on a system with kubuntu dapper installed, but i want to change to xubuntu, what is the bestway to do that, so i have a nice and good working xubuntu system
<grazie> bxnp: you can xubuntu install xubuntu-desktop to get xfce + packages...but you will not get the best performance with kde still installed
<bxnp> what do you mean
<bxnp> when i reboot and login with xfce
<bxnp> it does not load my kde packages right
<bxnp> for me the memory footprint is important grazie
<bxnp> anyway i guess it uses less ram then kde grazie
<grazie> no. keeping kde will mean the that xfce will not perform as its best...everything should still work fine
<bxnp> btw is there a tool like knetworkmanager for xfce
<bxnp> or should i configure my wifi network by hand
<grazie> bxnp: there is a network manager tool
<bxnp> wich does wpa for the wifi
<grazie> i don't do wifi
<Jeffie2k7> does anyone have a good guide for setting up lamp on xubuntu? i would use server version but i'm setting up P2 450 lol
<bxnp> oke i have to reboot
<bxnp> i mean relogin
<Ramla> Jeffie2k7: remember that the server install is the same base that all (x/k)ubuntu are based on, so an ubuntu lamp guide would do too.
<Ramla> Jeffie2k7: actually, what do you mean you WOULD use server version
<Jeffie2k7> sorry was afk - i meant that i read xubuntu was meant for older machines so i thought it would be a good base to start on
<Jeffie2k7> i really just need apache / mysql / php / samba so i might just install and config them each on their own
<Jeffie2k7> just hoped there was an easy automated lamp install, even though i already have the l part hehe
<Jeffie2k7> just trying to get another test server up and running to do some wackier stuff than i'm currently doing on another newer server running FC6
<grazie> Jeffie2k7: (k/x)ubuntu all use the same base. if you're not installing a gui on server it makes no difference
<t0taln00b> hi
<benjamin_> hey guys.
<benjamin_> i had a question, regarding xfce's composite manager.
<benjamin_> i would like to use it, but for some reason, i cant find out how, any option or anything about it.
<benjamin_> most people seem to be using beryl on top of xfce, and i dont want that.
<benjamin_> anyone can help ? (if anyone is around) just gimme a wiki or something... i have been googling around and on the forums, but couldnt find any info ? :O
<grazie> benjamin_: let me get you a link
<benjamin_> cheers :)
<benjamin_> hey btw, after debian+gnome, ubuntu+gnome, freebsd+gnome, i am now on ubuntu+xfce .... and xfce is just so powerfull... even without the composite extension, it just looks soo great !
<grazie> benjamin_: sorry about that...couldn't remember where i'd put it
<grazie> benjamin_: >> http://www50.brinkster.com/craziegrazie/XubuntuTransparency.html
<benjamin_> kk i take a look at that :)
<grazie> np
<benjamin_> thanks a lot btw :)
<Prisoner_> hello there
<Prisoner_> finally got Xubuntu installed
<beltz> Is it easy to get both Ubuntu and Xubuntu on the same machine, without liveCD, so that I can compare their performance easily?
<Prisoner_> you could probably set up a dual boot
<beltz> Because I'm trying out Ubuntu but I don't find it responsive enough
<beltz> I don't care for special effects, so I don't want it to take 200ms to minimize something. In fact, I want it to minimize windows 500ms BEFORE i click on them.
<beltz> well not really, but I like minimal, no special effects os..
<Prisoner_> I've tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu on a 400mhz, Xubuntu ran the best
<beltz> If you were on a really fast computer, would it make a small difference though (due to no effects at all that take time to make stuff happen..)
<beltz> Like that little effect on Ubuntu when you minimize a window
<Prisoner_> I have Xubuntu dual booted on a 1.583GHZ AMD with 512MB RAM
<Prisoner_> I need to know what's a good media player for Xubuntu
<Prisoner_> as well as a good DVD/CD writing program
<Prisoner_> hello
<grazie> Prisoner_: DVD/CD writer graveman is good AND light
<Prisoner_> cool
<Prisoner_> where I can find it?
<grazie> Prisoner_: media players...I like vlc, mplayer, audacious (not in the repos) but xmms is
<grazie> Prisoner_: I think they are all in the unverse repo, which ones do you want?
<Prisoner_> not sure yet
<Prisoner_> I just installed XUbuntu on my main PC and want to get the most out of it
<Prisoner_> trying to set up a printer
<Prisoner_> I have a file in MP4 format I want to convert to DVD, do any of those programs do that?
<Prisoner_> looks like the printer is working
<Prisoner_> how can I change the order pages are printed in Xubuntu?
<Prisoner_> how do I get my HP Deskjet printer to print in reverse order?
<rootvzla> hi people
<Prisoner_> think I may have found it
<Blais1> lo everyone
<yonkeltron> if gdm fails to start on the live cd, where can i look to try and find a problem?
<yonkeltron> i want to install.....
<Beltz> What are limitations in xubuntu compared to ubuntu?
<Beltz> I tried Ubuntu for a day and I dont really know what is missing from my livecd of xubuntu except for effects when I minimize a window (which I hate)
<cellofellow> Evolution. Network Manager. OpenOffice.
<Beltz> Ok, but those are things I can install myself on Xubuntu, right?
<cellofellow> yeah
<Beltz> Also, I am used to thunderbird (which is on xubuntu). Is Evolution anything special?
<cellofellow> not really
<grazie> yonkeltron: did you verify download? what machine you got?
<Beltz> Do you know if its easy to turn this pc in a VNC server on xubuntu?
<cellofellow> There are plenty of VNC server daemon programs.
<cellofellow> If you are connecting over LAN, however, GDM is better.
<yonkeltron> grazie: i think i'll just use etch....
<yonkeltron> grazie: old gateway
<Beltz> Nah its not for LAN
<yonkeltron> grazie: seems to hang on squashfs loading...or something or other
<cellofellow> I meant XDMCP, which uses GDM as the "server".
<yonkeltron> grazie: actually...it got passed that but it is still hanging like a mofo....
<yonkeltron> sadly
* yonkeltron is waiting patiently
<Beltz> If I have Ubuntu installed already, can I easily install Xubuntu without having to do it from scratch? And with no downsides of running both gnome and xfce or whatever at once?
<cellofellow> what vidieo card?
<cellofellow> Beltz: no real downsides 'cept some extra used hard drive space. You can install Xubuntu on Ubuntu by apt-geting xubuntu-desktop
<Beltz> So both will be on the same partition, and Ill select whether to go with Ubuntu or Xubuntu at startup?
<cellofellow> yonkeltron: what video card do have?
<cellofellow> Beltz: at login
<yonkeltron> cellofellow: some ati-rage thing....
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> ATI and the LiveCD don't really get along 100% of the time.
<yonkeltron> the issue seems to be a problem with fonts
<cellofellow> Xorg, ATI, Fonts. All the same subsystem, really tied together.
<cellofellow> BRB
<grazie> yonkeltron: did you verify your download? how much ram?
<yonkeltron> grazie: of course, and 256mb
<Blais1> I've got problems with my Xubuntu, and it may well be graphic card related, I have an ATI, is there more information on these problems?
<grazie> yonkeltron: dunno...?
<cellofellow> yonkeltron: you may be able to install with the Alternate CD and then install the proprietary ATI driver.
<yonkeltron> it's fine
<yonkeltron> etch will do
<Blais1> I've added a new resolution to my xorg.conf, but it doesn't show up in my display settings, how can I get it to show?
<syamajala> hi
<syamajala> i just downloaded xubuntu for ppc
<syamajala> when i boot the cd
<syamajala> i get blue screen with a mouse cursor on it
<syamajala> and nothing else
<grazie> syamajala: did you verify your download?
<T`> anyone using raid on their xubuntu installation?
<radioaktivstorm> hello...im having an issue with xfce; the font is incredibly small and i cannot seem to change it. can someone offer any suggestions?
<syamajala> no
<syamajala> i will now
<grazie> syamajala: most likely problem. if md5sum is good burn the image slowly
<grazie> radioaktivstorm: take a look at this >> http://xubuntuguide.org/tiki-index.php#Small_font_sizes
<radioaktivstorm> thanks grazie :)
<grazie> np
<syamajala> grazie: its fine
<syamajala> the md5
<syamajala> but i just noticed
<syamajala> i keep getting buffer i/o errors on hdc
<grazie> syamajala: how did you burn the image?
<syamajala> with disk utility
<grazie> os x?
<syamajala> yeah
<grazie> and you selected verify on the burn?
<syamajala> yeah
<grazie> can you read the disk contents from os x?
#xubuntu 2007-02-21
<syamajala> yeah
<grazie> want do you see?
<syamajala> it mounted the cd in the finder
<syamajala> and shows all the dirs
<grazie> what machine?
<syamajala> like etc, install, casper, dists
<syamajala> the system i'm trying to install on is a powerbook g4
<syamajala> 1.3ghz
<syamajala> the system i burned the cd on is a g5
<grazie> all I can suggest is burning the image slowly on the g4 if possible. mac laptop cd/dvd roms can be awkward
<grazie> syamajala: can you boot the cd on the g5?
<syamajala> i didn't try
<grazie> worth a go
<Jester45> yep only takes a few seconds
<syamajala> brb
<syamajala> i just noticed this
<syamajala> disk utility said it couldn't verify the cd
<syamajala> i thought it was done because it ejected the disk
<grazie> you need a good burn
<syamajala> i'll try reburning it at a slower speed
<syamajala> because i did that one at 24x
<Jester45> try 4 or less
<grazie> i still mine at x4 or less too
<grazie> *stll do
<syamajala> i got a lot of other stuff this time too
<syamajala> vfs errors
<syamajala> squashfs errors
<syamajala> hmm
<grazie> syamajala: it's a bad burn - throw it away
<syamajala> the slowest disk utility does is 8x
<syamajala> it only gives 2 options
<grazie> on the g4?
<syamajala> o
<syamajala> i'll burn it on there then...
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> I am trying to install xubuntu but after i hit install on the screen , it try to load and after a while i got this msg on the screen  i-e "signal out of range"  can any one help me what to do.
<Dimensions> Hiya i am installing xubuntu on my sda1 flash drive ... its asking where i should be installing grub i have tried this before on sda1 sda hd0 sdb but none worked and installing grub crashes .... what should i do ???
<grazie> vrkhans: what machine?
<vrkhans> i have a Hp pentium III
<vrkhans> the version i am using is the 6.10
<Jester45> http://www.getright.com/seedtorrent.html <---- that could be very usefull
<vrkhans> of xvuntu
<grazie> vrkhans: using alternate or desktop cd?
<vrkhans> desktop cd
<vrkhans> what is alternate
<grazie> vrkhans: alternate is design for low spec machines. How much you got?
<grazie> Jester45: ?
<grazie> vrkhans: how much ram sorry :) ?
<vrkhans> i got around 259mb and 20 gb for linux
<beltz> I am currently logged in on Ubuntu. I would normally want to format this drive and install Xubuntu on it instead. Is there a way to do this easier, with no drawbacks (like just removing gnome and adding xfce) or will there be an actual difference from a clean installation if I do that?
<vrkhans> 256mb
<vrkhans> and i have 20$ ;-)
<beltz> What's the easiest to move to Xubuntu and get rid of Ubuntu? I'm logged in as Ubuntu right now...
<grazie> vrkhans: have you selected disk check from the menu after booting? Not enough dosh I'm afraid...
<grazie> beltz: you can install xubuntu-desktop
<Dimensions> sorry got dced ... has any one answered to my question yet ?
<beltz> How, and is it different from formatting my drive and installing from scratch?
<beltz> sorry im a newbie
<vrkhans> but i have mandrake on my system
<vrkhans> and its running fine
<vrkhans> so what is the problem with xbuntu
<Dimensions> vrkhans: are u khan ?
<grazie> beltz: but it's not the same as a fresh install of xubuntu..you are just adding the xubuntu packages
<vrkhans> ya
<Dimensions> umm
<Dimensions> da kam zay ?
<maxamillion> beltz: use synaptic to install it ... just search for "xubuntu-desktop" it is what's called a meta package that will install everything you need and won't erase any data you have now .... after you install it you can select "xfce" as your session from the login screen
<vrkhans> not the pure one :-)
<Dimensions> lol okie dokie ..
<vrkhans> and you
<grazie> vrkhans: just check the disk you burnt is ok
<Dimensions> yeah but not at home country ...
<beltz> maxamillion, thanks, and will my computer run as fast as if I didnt install ubuntu first
<beltz> ?
<vrkhans> i think it is ok because i got the same problem with kubuntu
<beltz> (thanks to grazie as well)
<vrkhans> when i try to instal that
<vrkhans> dimensions mean either
<maxamillion> beltz: no ... it would actually be faster if you install xubuntu fresh and erase everything because of certain libraries and such that are loaded default with standard ubuntu
<beltz> Okay. I didnt install much yet so I dont mind formatting, so I think I'll do that now.
<Jester45> beltz: you could write down what you did install
<Jester45> so you get reinstall it faster
<beltz> Thanks, I think I only installed Xchat though hehe... I only need a browser, mail client and irc :)
<maxamillion> beltz: Xubuntu can do that with speed and style :)
<Jester45> yep
<oslo> where could i find the Xubuntu usplsash with Xubuntu write in silver ???
<oslo> *usplash
<beltz> alright, im off to battle, cya on xubuntu soon
<maxamillion> oslo: not sure if one has been made
<oslo> maxamillion> yes it was
<oslo> i seen iy few month
<oslo> *it
<Dimensions> has any one tried installing xubuntu on usb flash drive ?
<maxamillion> oslo: oh, awesome ... well then i wouldn't be the one to tell you where to find it
<maxamillion> Dimensions: yeah, i forget who ... someone came in here recently saying they had done it on a 1gb flash drive
<Dimensions> im having hard luck installing on 2GB usb drive ...
<Beltz> Sorry again guys - I'm on Xubuntu LiveCD but I thought I had downloaded 6.10, and yet it says 6.06. Is it possible that the livecd is 6.06 but that once installed it will be 6.06? How can I verify?
<Dimensions> 6.10 is Edgy
<Beltz> Ya, it's still a stable version though, right?
<maxamillion> Beltz: when you say "it says 6.06" do you mean the documentation that pops up in firefox?
<Dimensions> yeah it is ...
<Beltz> maxamillion:  yes
<Beltz> So perhaps it is 6.10? How can I double-check?
<maxamillion> Beltz: yeah, that was just because during the 6.10 development cycle we didn't have enough man power to update the documentation for 6.10 (a problem that has been fixed and won't be an issue in the upcoming release)
<Jester45> 6.10 and 6.06 are both stable, 6.10 is newer but 6.06 is LongTermSupport
<maxamillion> Beltz: open a terminal and type "uname -r" ... if it says 2.6.17-(something) you have edgy
<Beltz> Is longtermsupport something absolutely necessary? I thought #xubuntu was my support team :)
<maxamillion> Beltz: long time support is more for people using xubuntu in a business environment, i run xubuntu at home and at work and its edgy all the way
<Jester45> maxamillion: what about searching for 6.06 on all docs and if one appers change it to 6.10
<Beltz> Looks like I am ready to go: 2.6.17-10-generic
<maxamillion> Jester45: because there were changes in 6.10 so some of the docs wouldn't be relevant
<Beltz> Okay, it's for home so I'm gonna install edgy now, thanks a lot guys
<maxamillion> Beltz: anytime :)
<Beltz> Oh ya - do you know if Xubuntu easily supports japanese language (for webpages and input only, not menus)
<maxamillion> Beltz: yes
<maxamillion> Beltz: i think its all built in to be honest
<Jester45> Beltz: edgy's (6.10) support time is 6 months (i think) and drapper's (6.06) is 6 years... most people in here will still help you with edgy after time is up
<Beltz> haha, I just noticed the LiveCD itself supported japanese on websites, so I shouldn't have even asked
<maxamillion> Jester45: dapper is 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<Jester45> maxamillion: i would of helped but... i wouldnt know if its relevent
<Jester45> maxamillion: aaa close
<maxamillion> :P
<Beltz> What is the default root password, before my main user account modifies it?
<maxamillion> Beltz: there isn't one
<maxamillion> Beltz: the main user is the admin and thus the "sudo user" and can do "sudo su" to become root, but there is no root password unless you explicitely enable the root account
<Jester45> well played
<Beltz> sudo = do an action as another user?
<Jester45> super user do
<Beltz> If I want to install something requiring root access, like drivers - I have to enable the root account and then use it?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> you do
<Jester45> sudo commandhere
<maxamillion> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<maxamillion> :)
<Beltz> Ahh
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> good bot
<Beltz> !botsnack
<Jester45> makes a temporary like root user
<Beltz> It doens't look hungry...
<maxamillion> :(
* maxamillion thinks ubotu is lagging
* Jester45 wonders what the bot's owner is uploading
<Beltz> When you "sudo command", it does an action as superuser. Is it a good idea then to put a password on the root account so that it will prompt for a password when you try to "sudo something"?
<Beltz> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Beltz> It just doesn't want a snack right now I think.
<Jester45> no it should ask you for the password anyways
<Beltz> Should I use ext3 or is there anything cooler and better on gparted
<Beltz> I want to impress my friends
<maxamillion> Beltz: something like "sudo aptitude install vim" will ask for your password because you are the administrator account and then it will perform the action with super user privilages
<Jester45> fat16 :)
<maxamillion> Beltz: i like ext3 ... it has been good to me
<h_yama> hi all!sorry for the faq, but what should i modify in order to run the desktop at 1600x1200?
<maxamillion> h_yama: /etc/X11/xorg.conf <--that's the file
<maxamillion> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maxamillion> h_yama: that link ^^^
<h_yama> ohoki tried it but i think it didnt work,1600x1200 doesnt even show up on the list of availabledefs....
<maxamillion> h_yama: but this is xubuntu so you won't have gedit if the link asks you to use it ...
<h_yama> thank you
<maxamillion> h_yama: no problem
<Jester45> Beltz: i would use ext3 i copy a dvd iso (about 4GB) in under a minute
<Jester45> Beltz:try that with windows
<h_yama> :) i apt-getted gedit immediately.. thanksagain
<syamajala> it works now
<syamajala> but looks ugly
<Jester45> syamajala: whATS UGLy
<syamajala> actually its not that ugly its just my eyes
<Beltz> In "Mount Points" in the installation process, can I change the names to something less cryptic to me than "/media/hd1" for my other drivers? Or do they need those default names
<maxamillion> h_yama: well ... you could have just used mousepad in place of gedit (they are both just text editors) but gedit will work :)
<maxamillion> Beltz: not sure, i always leave them alone
<Jester45> Beltz: i would just leave them you will learn that the hdb1 is very usefull
<Beltz> ok
<Beltz> oh no its formatting, better leave this chat now. Thanks again guys, bye
<syamajala> i'm at the partitioning part
<syamajala> but it doesn't see my osx partitions
<maxamillion> syamajala: really?
<maxamillion> syamajala: that's strange...
<maxamillion> syamajala: i might recommend partitioning with OS X's disk utility first just to be sage
<maxamillion> safe*
<syamajala> right now i have 2 partitions
<h_yama> :) thanks for the help,reboot to see if it works
<syamajala> 1 for osx and 1 for osx
<syamajala> i wanna use the second one
<maxamillion> syamajala: hmmm.... i would honestly use the OS X disk utility and delete the second one and leave it as unpartitioned space and i think the xubuntu installer will just install it to the free space on the hard drive
<grazie> syamajala: you just need to set mounts
<grazie> maxamillion: can do that what os x disk tool :( Wipe only!
<grazie> *can't
<maxamillion> grazie: wow ... that's horribly stupid of Apple
<maxamillion> well ... not stupid, just annoying
<grazie> ah but there's very expensive extra tools you can buy!
<maxamillion> lol
<grazie> maxamillion: i think even hardened os x fans use linux live disks quite frequently now
<Jester45> they are very nice
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, i do too
<grazie> don't we all?
<Jester45> i would say ubuntu has the best becuase of ShipIt
<Prisoner_> good evening all
<Jester45> if you have only one computer and its crashed a little free mailed live cd can fix it all
<Jester45> hello
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: hi
<Prisoner_> Got Xubuntu 6.10 installed on my main PC now
<Jester45> thats good
<Prisoner_> it amazed me it only took around 45 minutes or so to install
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: you on older hardware? ... my home machine can do it in about 10-15 minutes and my work machine in 5-10 minutes
<Prisoner_> it's a 1.583ghz AMD Semprron with 512MB RAM
<Prisoner_> I was setting up a dual boot
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: ahhh, ok ... fair enough
<Prisoner_> It may have been around 30 minutes or so
<Jester45> got you beat on ram by far
<Prisoner_> now I need to put some apps on it, like a good media player, a good CD/DVD writing program
<Jester45> growisofs :0
<Prisoner_> already downloaded OpenOFfice
<Jester45> and mplayer
<Rob-West> how much space does Xubuntu need
* Jester45 prefers mplayer-nogui package
<Jester45> 2gb or a little less
<maxamillion> Rob-West: full install with extra space for things, i say 5gb to be safe
<Rob-West> will it work on a 1 gig pendrive
<maxamillion> Rob-West: i have heard of it working, yes
<Prisoner_> someone earlier recommended vlc to me
<maxamillion> Rob-West: but i wouldn't be able to tell you how ... i think you would have to use the alternate image and so some trickery
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: very good application
<Prisoner_> on another PC, I experimented with K3B running under Xubuntu
<Jester45> Rob-West: i would say you would have to slim it down a lot
<Prisoner_> vlx looks  like it can play anything
<Prisoner_> I tried to play a DVD using gxine and it locked up
<Jester45> Prisoner_: mplayer plays more
<Prisoner_> I'm also wondering if I need to do anything with my nVidia video card
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone here used dsl
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: yeah ... gxine is good, but it needs alot of extras installed to get its full potential, vlc just works
<Jester45>   bigfuzzyjesus i have
<maxamillion> bigfuzzyjesus: yeah ... since it was at version 0.1.3
<Prisoner_> I'll try VLC first, then perhaps Mplayer
<Jester45> bigfuzzyjesus: i used it a few days ago
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, so you use it daily
<Jester45> Prisoner_: dont get put away by the mplayer gui i prefer the cli all you have to do is mplayer filehere
<maxamillion> bigfuzzyjesus: no, just on occasion ... i used to burn it to business card cds so i could carry it in my pocket, but now i just use it on a usb pen drive
<bigfuzzyjesus> Jester45, how often do you use it
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, yeah
<Jester45> bigfuzzyjesus: ummm.. once a week
<beltz> This is ridiculous. One of my main reasons for never trying Linux before was that I thought the installation would be complicated. Windows XP takes me 45+ minutes to install. Xubuntu took me 10 (just enough time to water my plants haha)
<beltz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Prisoner_> what do you recommend for CD/DVD burning software?  I have some MPEG 4 PAL videos I want to burn to DVD
<Jester45> thats what many people think
<Prisoner_> I ran the Xubuntu update feature and it had alot of updates to download
<Jester45> Prisoner_: yep thats a good think
<maxamillion> beltz: :)
<maxamillion> beltz: linux used to be a much larger ordeal than it is today
<beltz> Do you actually recommend staying with default xubuntu display drivers, rather than using the NVidia ones? Besides the fact that they aren't open source, any reason not to use them (are the default ones good?)
<Prisoner_> I have the same question as I'm running a Geforce 5500
<Jester45> Prisoner_:  http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<maxamillion> beltz: i use the nvidia-glx drivers .... i prefer them, i don't care that they aren't open source ... they make things run more smoothly
<bigfuzzyjesus> Prisoner_, i use the same card, i like having it with the drivers, i dont konw why but i do
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, same here
<Prisoner_> thanks for the link
<Jester45> you can us them but they are slow it takes more cpu to play games and movies than with the binary drivers
<Jester45> Prisoner_: i got a script that will convert files for you
<grazie> open source graphic card drivers just don't support 3d...yet!
<Prisoner_> I'm using the drivers that come with Xubuntu.  Haven't decided if I'm going to change them yet
<Jester45> Prisoner_: http://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/MencoderDVDmaker.sh
<Jester45> it isnt completely done yet
<maxamillion> beltz: you used the bot!!!! :) .... ::high five::
<Jester45> it doesnt author the dvd but its allmost done
* maxamillion likes it when people use the bot
<beltz> !beltzsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beltzsnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !botsnake | maxamillion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> a darn
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> *
<maxamillion> :)
<Jester45> !botsnack | maxamillion
<ubotu> maxamillion: please see above
<maxamillion> lol
<Jester45> owned
<syamajala> ok
<syamajala> had to eat dinner
<maxamillion> annnnnnnddddd..... i'm off work, ttyl
<beltz> How do I automatically launch uh... "linux update" hehe
<beltz> When I installed Ubuntu it ran automatically, but it hasn't ran yet on Xubuntu. I take it I have to click something...
<syamajala> grazie: i'm a little confused about what i need to do
<Jester45> hey cellofellow !!!!!!
<Jester45> guess what
<cellofellow> hey there.
<cellofellow> what?
<Jester45> i figured out how to make the little icon work on firefox
<Jester45> the icon next to the url
<cellofellow> favicon.
<cellofellow> cool
<cellofellow> Guess what
<Jester45> what
<cellofellow> E16 does NOT make a good replacement for XFWM4.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i could of told you that
<syamajala> cellofellow: metacity is ok though
<syamajala> the themes look better
<cellofellow> I had to try. XFCE with E16. I thought it would work great. E16 on its own is well sort of lame.
<syamajala> i tried kdesktop once
<grazie> syamajala: in terminal do the following...you need to replace by dummy value in the with real ones
* cellofellow is back to normal XFCE and XFWM.
<Jester45> this is an example <link rel="shortcut icon" href="linkto/your/icon/here/please.png" TYPE="image/png">
<Prisoner_> trying to play a DVD in VLC
<Jester45> you put that under the <title>
<cellofellow> Jester45: yeah, cool huh.
<grazie> syamajala: mkdir /media/osx
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: works great here. VLC is my prefered DVD player.
<Prisoner_> not getting anywhere
<grazie> syamajala: sudo mount /dev/hda? /mnt/osx
<Jester45> i like mplayer
<grazie> syamajala: if you want to mount os x drive(s) on every boot you need to edit /etc/fstab
<posingaspopular> Prisoner_: whats the issue?
* Jester45 agrees
<grazie> syamajala: there's lots of examples in the ubuntu ppc forum
<Prisoner_> don't know
<Prisoner_> I put the disk in either drive and it mounts and shows up on the desktop
<cellofellow> Jester45: mplayer doesn't do menus. :(
<grazie> Prisoner_: have you install libdvdcss yet?
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: don't mount
<Prisoner_> I unmounted it
<Jester45> cellofellow: thats what y ou think
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: open VLC, and File > Open DIsc
<cellofellow> Jester45: what's it take to get mplayer to play menus?
<beltz> I'm in thunar and I want to see my other harddrivers and partitions... but they don't show up. Help1
<cellofellow> add them to /etc/fstab
<beltz> Oh nevermind
<beltz> its in Filesystem/media or something
<syamajala> grazie: but gparted still shows 1 big empty partition in the installer
<syamajala> my osx partition is /dev/hda3
<grazie> syamajala: you're on the live cd?
<syamajala> yeah
<Prisoner_> still nothing
<grazie> Prisoner_: have you installed libdvdcss yet?
<Prisoner_> I don't think so
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: I think you need libdvdread and libdvdcss. Get libdvdcss form Seveas or Medibuntu
<cellofellow> one sec...
<grazie> Prisoner_: can't play dvds without it!
<Prisoner_> thanks
<cellofellow> CAN play unnencrypted dvds without libdvdcss, but can't play any without libdvdread
<Prisoner_> have libdvdread
<grazie> syamajala: sorry
<syamajala> cfdisk also says my partition table is empty
<cellofellow> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: ^^^ for libdvdcss and w32codecs. Skype and Google Earth too.
<Prisoner_> dependency hell, something I'm going to hate about Linux
<cellofellow> syamajala: something went wrong and you should just format I think.
<grazie> syamajala: I don't understand. Can you boot your installed xubuntu?
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: naaaah. It's proprietary codecs and DRM hell.
<syamajala> grazie: i haven't installed it yet
<syamajala> i booted the fresh cd
<syamajala> and i'm trying to install it
<grazie> syamajala: sorry I though you had completed the install
<syamajala> i'm at the partitioning part and it says /dev/hda is empty
<posingaspopular> codec is a fun word
<grazie> syamajala: just select use largest free space then from the menu
<posingaspopular> i used it in a poem and all the creative writing students jumped down my throath because they didnt know what it meant. a bit offtopic sorry
<cellofellow> codec == enCOde DEcode. It's a spec, a file format for A/V stuff.
<grazie> syamajala: also don't use cfdisk on a Mac disk...use mac-fdisk
<cellofellow> that's prolly where the problems started.
<grazie> syamajala: or fdisk ^^
<syamajala> ah ok
<beltz> Is there an open source driver I can find that will let me take advantage of a 5 button mouse? Right now my 2 side buttons don't seem to be doing anything.
<beltz> And  I didn't find anything under Settings/Mouse
<grazie> beltz: look at >> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox
<grazie> beltz: works for all browsers
<beltz> thanks
<Prisoner_> got it play, but all I get is gibberish, hmmm
<beltz> I typed gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.con and it says "sudo: gedit: command not found".
<beltz> I know this is all really newbiish, but as soon as I get my absolute necessities running I'll start learning a bit more on my own :P
<grazie> beltz: replace gedit with mousepad
<Prisoner_> might be a video driver thing
<grazie> Prisoner_: using vlc?
<Prisoner_> yep
<grazie> Prisoner_: you should be fine!
<Prisoner_> I didn't mount the volume
<grazie> no don't
<grazie> Prisoner_: tried another dvd?
<Prisoner_> don't have one handy
<Prisoner_> but I know this DVD is good
<grazie> Prisoner_: mplayer can cope with more, but I've never had a problem with vlc
<syamajala> ok i'm back
<syamajala> i keep being interrupted
<grazie> don't we all!
<syamajala> ok
<syamajala> i deleted my osx partition with mac-fdisk
<beltz> What's the difference between restarting the computer, or doing control-alt-backspace?
<cheaters1ealm> is there a clipboard history in xubuntu?
<Jester45> beltz: control alt backspace only restarts the xserver
<Jester45> beltz: a complete restart would be everything like the kernal and other core system things
<beltz> !xserver
<grazie> syamajala: why did you delete os x? (could have use gparted too)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<beltz> Ah! The bot doesn't know what Xserver is either. So I don't have to feel too stupid :P
<syamajala> grazie: gparted kept saying that my whole disk was free
<beltz> or is xorg and xserver the same?
<grazie> beltz: linux users don't like restarting....windows users have no choice!
<grazie> syamajala: odd?
<Jester45> beltz: its just a diffrent way to call it the "xserver" is your window system aka xorg aka X
<syamajala> yeah so i'm just gonna make them myself and see if the installer will work
<Jester45> the same
<beltz> And do I need to close my apps like this chat before restarting xserver?
<Jester45> beltz: X xserver xorg are all the same
<Jester45> no
<grazie> syamajala: why did you delete os x?
<Jester45> you can just restart
<syamajala> i have 2 osx partitions
<grazie> ok
<syamajala> 1 is 5gb and 1 is 55
<syamajala> so i got rid of the 5
<grazie> syamajala: can you still boot os x?
<syamajala> uh i didn't try yet
<grazie> I'm concerned you may have deleted your partition table partition
<Jester45> syamajala: would you know if the 5gb was the first partiti?
<syamajala> yeah
<syamajala> it wasn't
<syamajala> it was hda6
<Jester45> good
<Jester45> i all ways wondered why xubuntu trys to use hda5 as default swap
<grazie> syamajala: in a terminal do 'sudo mac-fdisk -l /dev/hda' and pastebin the output
<grazie> !pastebin | syamajala
<ubotu> syamajala: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mic50k> hi all
<Jester45> hi
<syamajala> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6799/
<mic50k> i have an issue with network, when i boot lsmod shows tulip ok, but i have to deactivate and then activate eth0 for it to work??
<grazie> syamajala: that's fine!
<Jester45> anyone here use azureus? how much cache do you have for it
<grazie> Jester45: I thought you used delude?
<grazie> *deluge
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> never tried it
<grazie> needs work...but it'll be good
<Jester45> i want a utorrent port
<Jester45> if i get a job soon i will try to pay the dev to port it
<mic50k> dmesg says:  eth0: Autonegotiation failed, using 10baseT, link beat status 10c
<grazie> Jester45: I've used it with wine...v.good
<Jester45> nothing like the real thing
<grazie> true
<Jester45> i think all apps in wine are ugly
<Jester45> unless they are games
<grazie> does the job sometimes
<syamajala> ok
<syamajala> i made all the partitions i need
<syamajala> 800k bootstrap
<syamajala> 800mb swap
<syamajala> and 4.3gb /
<Jester45> how much ram do you have
<syamajala> 764mb
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> i would have trouble with that much ram/swap but it depends on what you do
<syamajala> normally i never even touch the swap
<syamajala> but i just make one for suspend2
<Jester45> im a bit diffrent
<Jester45> i have 2gb ram
<Jester45> and im using 1940mb os it and 283 swap
<Jester45> of*
<syamajala> heh
<syamajala> gparted still says its all empty
<syamajala> i formatted my / and did mkswap
<Jester45> i got a panel plugin that tells me
<beltz> How can I add an application in the "Applications" menu to the launcher (where the default firefox icon is)?
<Jester45> i need a ew w ram sticks
<beltz> I tried the "add new item" option but it seems to require that I find the right file to launch, and I have no idea where they are located.
<Jester45> beltz: im not sure what you mean, do you want a new item on the applications menu?
<syamajala> is there a way to do the install from the command line
<Jester45> or a new icon next to firefox
<syamajala> if you just give it a root partition to work with
<Jester45> syamajala: install? the complete install of xubuntu or do you mean a install of a program
<syamajala> complete
<beltz> Jester45: : i want to add a new icon next to Firefox
<syamajala> the gui thing isn't working...
<Jester45> syamajala: are you on the live cd or alternative install
<syamajala> live cd
<Jester45> beltz: ok what are you tring to start
<Jester45> syamajala: why isnt it working
<syamajala> gparted doesn't see any of my partitions
<Jester45> aa talking to 2 people is hard :)
<syamajala> it says the whole disk is empty still
<Jester45> what type are they, are they mounted
<beltz> jester: I want to add Terminal, Thunderbird and GAIM
<syamajala> my / is xfs
<syamajala> thats all there is
<syamajala> its not mounted
<Jester45> try mounting it
<Jester45> i dont know if you have to do that
<grazie> syamajala: you may still have the partition map partition, but it may have been corrupted
<beltz> I also wanna add Thunar
<Jester45> o yea you deleted stuffs
<Jester45> beltz ok hold on one second
<Jester45> beltz: i know how to do it but i dont have time rihgt now
<syamajala> i can try booting osx
<beltz> Okay<
<grazie> syamajala: hang on...thinking....but mac-fdisk wouldn't have worked
<Jester45> beltz: ok right click panel then add new item
<Jester45> find laucher
<grazie> syamajala: what did you mean ...'the gui thing isn't working'
<syamajala> well its gparted
<Jester45> make it and open the perties
<syamajala> when i get to the partitioning part of the installation
<beltz> ok
<syamajala> gparted just says my whole disk is unallocated
<beltz> i guess its the command I have no idea where to find.
<Jester45> beltz: for Terminal type
<grazie> syamajala: I thought you'd finished?
<syamajala> nope...
<grazie> O.o
<syamajala> thats were i've been stuck
<syamajala> at the partitioning
<syamajala> where*
<BFTD> hey all
<BFTD> if anyone needs help
<Jester45> beltz: Name: Terminal Description: what you want Command Terminal
<BFTD> just message me
<Jester45> hey BFTD its active in here tonight
<BFTD> I should be on for a few hours
<grazie> syamajala: have you got important stuff on the os x partition?
<syamajala> wow
* syamajala is stupid
<Jester45> beltz: or an icon you can click on the drop down menu thing and chose the terminal one
<syamajala> i could of just did edit manually
<syamajala> and clicked next
<syamajala> because at the set mount point screen it sees the stuff i made
<Jester45> for an icon*
<grazie> syamajala: have you got important stuff on the os x partition?
<syamajala> not really
<syamajala> i just don't wanna reinstall os x
<syamajala> but i think it should work now
<beltz> Thanks a lot it works
<Jester45> beltz: its the same thing for them all
<beltz> Is there a default place where I can find the files that launch an application? Like thunderbird?
<grazie> syamajala: you've most likely damaged the partition map somehow
<beltz> I typed "Thunderbird" in the command but it didn't work...
<Jester45> yes
<grazie> syamajala: : if you have nothing will boot
<Jester45> beltz: its in /usr/share/applications
<Jester45> beltz: most are in there i will look for the binaries
<beltz> okay
<grazie> syamajala: you may be able to recover the data using the live cd, but with a damage partition map..... :(
<Jester45> i think they are in /usr/bin
<syamajala> mac-fdisk still works
<beltz> I found thunderbird in usr/share/applications so I think I can figure this one now
<beltz> Thanks a lot for your help Jester45
<syamajala> and it shows all my partitions
<grazie> syamajala: yes that I don't understand !
<Jester45> beltz: yes /use/bin has them
<syamajala> and the set mount point screen also does
<Jester45> usr/bin *
<beltz> okay
<syamajala> its just gparted that is messed up
<syamajala> because if i select manually edit partition table in the installer
<grazie> syamajala: unless the partition map is cached in ram...?
<syamajala> and click next after that without doing anything
<syamajala> it works
<syamajala> i don't think its in ram
<syamajala> because i rebooted a bunch of times already
<grazie> syamajala: I don't but....
<syamajala> just to see if rebooting would fix gparted
<grazie> syamajala: oh
<Jester45> yea that seems to empty my ram also
<grazie> syamajala: see if you can boot os x
<syamajala> actually even if i do use entire disk
<syamajala> o no
<syamajala> nvm
<grazie> yes
<syamajala> i don't want use entire disk ;-p
<grazie> syamajala: you need to see what state the machine is now in....no point in progressing
<syamajala> lets see if osx boots
<Jester45> beltz: anything else?
<syamajala> boots fine
<grazie> good news
<syamajala> i think gparted doesn't like os x or something
<grazie> syamajala: why did you stop the installation?
<beltz> Umm... well the last thing I need today is to install Java sdk/jre + netbeans :P But I haven't even looked at how yet
<grazie> syamajala: fdisk & cfdisk are not designed to work with Mac disks.
<beltz> So maybe I should give it a try first before bothering you guys hehe
<grazie> syamajala: I thought gparted could handle both dos and mac disks, but I'm certain as I don't use it
<grazie> *I'm not
<syamajala> i used mac-fdisk and made the partitions and went to the select mount point screen
<syamajala> but it says it can't see my apple bootstrap partition
<syamajala> i think i need to format it
<syamajala> because it looks like it expects it to be hfsplus
<grazie> syamajala: did you create a bootstrap partition?
<syamajala> yep
<syamajala> i didn't format it though
<cheaters1ealm> what's the easiest to use virtualization enviornment (vmware, xen, etc) for running vista?
<Jester45> try /bin/xvidtune its fun
<Jester45> qemu
<syamajala> will xen run vista?
<cheaters1ealm> I have no idea what will run vista
<grazie> syamajala: I'd suggest removing the partitions you created for xubuntu and leaving as free space and let the install create them
<syamajala> grazie: i tried that
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: use qemu
<syamajala> it wanted to use my whole disk
<cheaters1ealm> unless I use qemu cvs, it might not work
<Jester45> why not
<beltz> I'm downloading the Java JRE and I'm wondering: They offer to download either a self-extracting file, or a self-extracting RPM file. What's RPM?
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?t=1982
<Jester45> qemu acts as a machine shouldnt matters the os
<grazie> syamajala: you should get 3 options..1. whole disk 2, largest free space 3. manual
<syamajala> i only get 2 each time i tried the installer
<syamajala> and i tried it at different times
<syamajala> after i deleted my osx partition
<syamajala> i tried it and only got use whole disk and manual
<syamajala> and then after i made new ones but didn't format them i got the samething
<Prisoner_> hi again
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: yeah, qemu won't run vista...
<Prisoner_> I'm planning to avoid Vista
<Jester45> o well
<cheaters1ealm> I got it for free through my school
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: its not aNY GOod i had it on my laptop
<cheaters1ealm> that's why I'm using virtualization
<cheaters1ealm> :)
<cheaters1ealm> I might virtualize XP too
<Jester45> its not any good
<beltz> Okay I'm lost again.
<beltz> I downloaded Java JRE for linux, it has RPM in the file name, and the extension is bin. I also downloaded a bin file of the JDK with Netbeans. How do I install them? I also verified in Synaptic first and there was no java 6 listed...
<DoctorDoog> is there a minimal install CD specifically for xubuntu?
<syamajala> i can't format the bootstrap partition
<cheaters1ealm> I could have sworn I installed java jdk through apt somehow
<Jester45> nope
<syamajala> it says it needs to be hfsplus
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: you might have to install somthing for firefox
<beltz> apt == synaptic?
<DoctorDoog> I guess there's not?
<cheaters1ealm> oh
<cheaters1ealm> I installed 'sun-java5-jre' for the runtime stuff, but I might not get java in firefox
<Jester45> beltz: apt is cli and synaptic is gui, also apt is the base for synaptic
<beltz> Okay
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: i will look for you on what i have
<DoctorDoog> looks like my answer is no
<cheaters1ealm> additionally, 'sun-java5-bin' got installed
<cheaters1ealm> I have universe and multiverse in my sources, that might be how I got it
<Jester45> beltz: apt is must simpler, apt-get install packagename and apt-cache search terms
<grazie> DoctorDoog: no. but I suppose you could debian
<DoctorDoog> by minimal CD, I mean where you boot the installer and rather than having any of the base packages it downloads them off of a mirror
<beltz> I did find Java 5 in synaptic though... But JRE 6 and JDK6 are available on the sun site, but not on synaptic it seems.
<Jester45> DoctorDoog: you can use debian's minimal install then change /etc/apot/sources.list and put the ubuntu server there
<cheaters1ealm> did java6 get released?
<Jester45> then apt-get reload and apt-get upgrade
<DoctorDoog> I got one for ubuntu, but nobody in #ubuntu even believes it exists :P
<cheaters1ealm> it *just* got realsed if it did
<Jester45> its mostlikly not in thje repos yet
<beltz> Yes java6 has been out for at least a month
<cheaters1ealm> really?
<cheaters1ealm> hrm
<Jester45> DoctorDoog: if you got one its not officail
<beltz> apt-get reload gave me: "E: Invalid operation reload"
<beltz> I reloaded with Synaptic and it's not there still... Is there a way to just install a bin file otherwise
<cheaters1ealm> apt-get update  (not reload) will download the new repo information
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: all i have installed with "java" is java-common dun-java5-bin and un-java5-jre
<cheaters1ealm> beltz: if the .bin extracts an RPM, no
<beltz> I can download one without RPM
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: I needed the sun packages, I guess
<cheaters1ealm> beltz: get that one then
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: the sun-java6 's are in repos i didnt know
<cheaters1ealm> I have java5
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: im going to try java6 i will tell you if it breaks ff or azureus
<beltz> I have the non-RPM one now... jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<cheaters1ealm> I only use ff
<cheaters1ealm> beltz: maybe Jester45 will be able to let you know how to install it through apt, which is the preferred way
<beltz> that would be really kind, if Jester45 has the time
<syamajala> i was able to format my bootstrap partition
<syamajala> with hformat
<syamajala> but the installer still says there is no bootstrap partition
<syamajala> grazie: if i start fresh do you think it would work?
<syamajala> like i mean reinstall os x
<Jester45> syamajala: it should work if you wipoe the whole drive
<syamajala> i don't get why gparted isn't working
<syamajala> i have everything there
<syamajala> i formatted my bootstrap partition with hfs
<syamajala> but it still says that i don't have on
<syamajala> one
<Jester45> if the partition table is bad then gparted doesnt know hwo ot read it
<beltz> Jester45: I have downloaded the non-RPM java JRE6 now...
<syamajala> but osx still boots fine
<syamajala> and i can mount all the partitions i made from the live cd
<syamajala> the gui installer can't see any of them though
<Jester45> beltz: java6 is in the repos
<syamajala> is there anyway i can install from the command line?
<Jester45> beltz: you just type apt-get install sun-javaj6-jre
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> syamajala: idk about that
<Jester45> java6*
<Jester45> aa man
<Jester45> i didnt know he was here
<beltz> hehe do I need to add su or something before it?
<beltz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<beltz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Jester45> beltz: yea add sudo
<beltz> ah, i forgot the do part
<syamajala> it actually looks like there is something wrong with gparted
<syamajala> i tried running gparted from the command line
<syamajala> and i got error: the partition's data region doesn't occupy the entire partition.
<syamajala> searching google i found this
<syamajala> http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/fedora-ppc/2005-August/000612.html
<syamajala> that would probably explain why gparted thinks the whole disk is empty
<Jester45> beltz: java6 works fine from the repos with firefox you can go to http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<beltz> Im sorry but it still doesn't work. I also tried from the desktop folder, and also changing the file name to the one I downloaded... E: Couldn't find package sun-javaj6-jre
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> typo its sun-java6-jre
<Jester45> sorry
<beltz> I tried that too :P
<Jester45> do you have the extra repos installed?
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: you can add extra repos in synaptic
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: i know i have them im asking beltz
<beltz> Do you mean the Third Party thing in synaptic?
<beltz> If so, no.
<Jester45> he is trying to install java6 but apt cant find package
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: right, but if you didn't know that, I thought you might want to know before telling them to edit /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<beltz> I did check the option "software restricted by copyright (multiverse)"
<Jester45> beltz: open synaptic and enable the universe and multiverse
<Jester45> then reload
<Jester45> then close
<Jester45> then run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" without quotes
<avatar_> is it possible to install *buntu on a disk allready running XP by resizing the NTFS-partition?
<beltz> All options are selected (universe and multiverse included), I reloaded and downloaded updates or whatever, I closed synaptic - it doesn't work yet :(
<Jester45> avatar_: yes its possible but you might messup your ntfs partition
<kalikiana> avatar_, of course, as long as you make a backup just in case :)
<Jester45> beltz: are you on drapper or edgy
<avatar_> great :)
<avatar_> jester45, thnx
<avatar_> kalikiana, thnx
<kalikiana> :)
<syamajala> so
<Jester45> :)
<syamajala> i guess i'll try a fresh install of osx tomorrow
<kalikiana> Jester45, that was kind of a teamwork :P
<syamajala> if that does nothing then it is probably gparted that is causing the problem
<syamajala> and i will give up.
<Jester45> kalikiana: yep good job team
<beltz> Some websites are saying that to install Java, I should install Automatix and use that to install it...
<beltz> Jester45:  I am on edgy
<beltz> or 6.10
<syamajala> i can also look at fedora
<Jester45> kalikiana: maybe we could teamup for beltz he said he has all 4 repos installed and he updated the cache but apt still cant find the package sun-java6-jre
<syamajala> anyway i'm going to bed now
<syamajala> thanks
<Jester45> syamajala: no just stay here
<syamajala> haha
<Jester45> syamajala: thats what i do
<beltz> Jester: Maybe we could do this with VNC? But then again, that would require me figuring out how to install VNC haha
<Jester45> 24/7 tech support all by my self
<cheaters1ealm> it would be easier to use ssh, but giving someone else access to your computer is a Bad Thing
<kalikiana> beltz, Jester45: I have everything but restricted repo, java6 is showing up. hm...
<Jester45> beltz: yes we could do that
<cheaters1ealm> ssh is easy to set up :)
<Jester45> kalikiana: backports maybe?
<Jester45> beltz: try enabling the backports
<beltz> backwhat
<cheaters1ealm> beltz: it's a repository
<Jester45> its a repo do the same as the universe and multiverse
<beltz> Backported updates?
<Jester45> beltz: yes
<beltz> Yay, java6 shows up.
<beltz> I guess that was it.
<Jester45> hello kalikiana_ :) welcome to #xubuntu
<Jester45> i own
<kalikiana_> Jester45, I have multiverse, main and universe but no backports. I'm on Edgy like him/her.
<kalikiana_> *g
<kalikiana_> Oh, so it's there now?
<beltz> Is there a disadvantage from using apt instead of synaptic? Will I be able to uninstall stuff from synaptic, even if installed from the other?
<kalikiana_> !welcome | Jester45
<ubotu> Jester45: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<Jester45> kalikiana its not he/she its a it
<beltz> Jester45++
<beltz> (guess that doesnt work here)
<beltz> Jester45: I was gonna make that joke too :(
<Jester45> i got beltz kodos
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: good work, and thanks for the heads up on java6
<beltz> Thank you so much everyone
<Jester45> i think of any person on a irc linux tech support as a guy
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: you really do cheat you way out of "fun"
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: you're probably right 99%
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: right now vista is installing in vmware
<cheaters1ealm> actually installed
<Jester45> and many that say they are girls just want to be special and get suppport faster
<Jester45> chim telling you its not good
<Jester45> xp was better
<cheaters1ealm> there's a reason I'm not trying to install vista on a regular partition
<cheaters1ealm> the fact of the matter is, if vista runs in a vm, and it does vs.net 2k5, and syncs with my phone.. I'll probably keep it
<Jester45> i wish the xubuntu live cd could run in ram like DSL
<cheaters1ealm> Jester45: just get a computer with more ram :)
<cheaters1ealm> I had a computer with like 4gb of ram or something crazy
<cheaters1ealm> it ran knoppix so fast
<Jester45> cheaters1ealm: i go 2gb
<cheaters1ealm> hrm, I dunno then
<Jester45> the live cd just dosent support it
<cheaters1ealm> it had 4 cpus, maybe that was why
<Jester45> i smell bs
<cheaters1ealm> 4x550mhz processor, 2 or 4 gb ram, a cdrom drive, dual power supplies
<cheaters1ealm> it was a 4U rackmount compaq server
<cheaters1ealm> I'm pretty sure the laptop-sized cdrom drive wasn't that fast
<Jester45> thats not much cpu
<cheaters1ealm> combined it is
<Jester45> 2.1ghz?
<cheaters1ealm> 2.2, but yeah
<Jester45> or
<cheaters1ealm> and it was knoppmyth, not vista
<Jester45> 2.2
<Jester45> not that much
<Jester45> intel core duo is better
<cheaters1ealm> whatever the case may be, it ran knoppix very quickly
<Jester45> or even a single althlon
<Jester45> knoppix is little becuase it has to run on cd
<cheaters1ealm> this was like 2 years ago I had this
<cheaters1ealm> vista booting is very disk/cpu intensive... it's making my music skip
<Jester45> well then its nice but still... a file server has 64gb ram now
<cheaters1ealm> my fileserver only has 1gb :(
<Jester45> make your music less nice
<cheaters1ealm> that reminds me, I should have it cache more disk in memory
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> whats vmware default to ? 128?
<Jester45> qemu defaults to 128
<cheaters1ealm> it's got the sata raid and the gigabit ethernet all on the same pci bus
<cheaters1ealm> vmware is using 512mb ram
<cheaters1ealm> depends on the system I think
<Jester45> i do say java6 is nice
<cheaters1ealm> yeah?
<Jester45> making azureus run faster
<cheaters1ealm> I hate java threads from java5
<cheaters1ealm> getting stuff to work in swing was a pain
<Jester45> and zap my internet speed
<Jester45> the only thing i use java for is torrents and vnc
<cheaters1ealm> "Please wait while windows checks your computer's peformance"
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> gonna have fun time with thatg
<kalikiana_> so now you get your 4d-superpower-rating, right? *har
<Jester45> emulated vista
<cheaters1ealm> it's running in a vmware, competing with folding at home, and I'm using the computer it's being hosted on while it checks the performance
<Jester45> what version did you get
<cheaters1ealm> business
<Jester45> i got the premium
<cheaters1ealm> if I need dx10 and gaming, I'll get vista
<Jester45> i dont like it
<cheaters1ealm> until I buy a dx10 card, I'm not going to buy vista
<Jester45> i installed xp and gemtoo
<Jester45> gentoo
<cheaters1ealm> I like the look of vista
<cheaters1ealm> not that I've gotten to the desktop yet
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> hehe
<cheaters1ealm> hrm, I'm at the desktop
* Jester45 has 2azureus on to seed faster
<cheaters1ealm> it's still pegging the disk though
<cheaters1ealm> I'll just let that run :)
<Jester45> well im gonna go also
<cheaters1ealm> ta ta
<Jester45> check on bqackups and dishes
* Jester45 is going to log so\... watch out
<vrkhans> problem
<beltz> How do I change the owner to root.root for a file? Right now it says Beltz(beltz) in the properties menu.
<vrkhans> I tried to install the xubuntu
<vrkhans> but fail got this error msg on my screen signal out of range
<Jester45> beltz: type gksu thunar
<Jester45> ok?
<Jester45> gksu is like sudo but for a gui
<Jester45> you can use sudo for gui apps but its not that greaT
<Jester45> sometimes it messes up gksu is better
<beltz> okay
<beltz> I found a way to do it with chown though
<beltz> But that sounds useful too
<beltz> for the future
<Jester45> well...
<Jester45> its faster
<Jester45> ok im gonna explain a few things
<beltz> ok
<Jester45> with windows a gui app has its own commands and things for the most part
<Jester45> but in linux you have cli and gui apps
<Jester45> many gui just combine cli apps or make it easier to use like auto config and other things
<Jester45> so say for thunar
<Jester45> when you go into a new folder
<Jester45> it uses the "ls" command
<beltz> ya
<Jester45> when removing a file "rm" and foler "rm -rf"
<Jester45> and changing owner... chown
<Jester45> so for many things gui apps are just "front-ends" meaning they only tell other things what to do
<beltz> ya
<Jester45> acid rip for an example is a front end to mencoder
<Jester45> mencoder has a few 1000 options
<Jester45> the acid rip front end is for ripping dvds
<beltz> So when you type that command before a GUI app, the gui app knows that it should apply that command to the ones it uses (in some cases I assume)?
<Jester45> so it makes its much easier
<Jester45> no the gksu is like sudo
<Jester45> makes the app  have root user privileges
<Jester45> you can use sudo
<Jester45> it will work for allmost everything but a fewthings might not work
<Jester45> when i first started with linux i used sudo becuase it was easier to remeber
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe, you here?
<beltz> how long did it take you to find Linux more useful/powerful than windows when you started? I like some of what I see so far, but of course for now it's a bigger hassle than windows since im new
<Jester45> hello j1mc i mised you
<Jester45> and no he seems to be away
<j1mc> Hi Jester45
<j1mc> i am trying to set up some testing for xubuntu, and wanted to talk over some wiki stuff before i put it up.
<Jester45> beltz: a month i would say i just depends on what your wanting i cant leave windows behind becuase i play 40ish hours of games a week
<j1mc> are you on the xubuntu-dev mailing list?
<j1mc> or, is anyone here on the xubuntu-dev mailing list?
<Jester45> i was...
<Jester45> to many emails
<j1mc> yeah.  :(
<j1mc> would you mind taking a look at this, and letting me know what you think?  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2007-February/003153.html
<Jester45> j1mc: why would you ask?
<j1mc> . . . if you have a moment . . .
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> sure
<Jester45> o and
<Jester45> j1mc: java6 is out
<j1mc> i sent that email to the list today, and no one has responded yet.
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> and cellofellow is back
<j1mc> i saw the discussion about java earlier, but wasn't part of it.
<Jester45> hehe
<j1mc> is it big news or something?
<Jester45> lucky u didnt join
<Jester45> i think its much faster than 5
<Jester45> at lease azureus wize
<cellofellow> Java6 is cool. A little faster than Java5. I had to manually fix a symlink though to get the Firefox plugin working.
<cellofellow> OOo is much faster too.
<j1mc> cool.  that's good then.  most java apps seem kinda slow to me.
<j1mc> cool, cellofellow
<Jester45> if they ever get java to run as fast as c then that would be great
<cellofellow> I just got this new wireless USB mouse. It works great but moves a little fast. How do I adjust this?
<Jester45> settings -> user interface
<Jester45> i think
<cellofellow> k
<Jester45> j1mc: seems good
<cellofellow> not there
<j1mc> thanks, Jester45.  i think i'll just attempt to put the pages up, and refine them later as necessary.
<beltz> maybe under settings->mouse settings
<j1mc> right now, some info is better than none.
<cellofellow> duh
<Jester45> beltz: oo mr smarty pants now
<Jester45> i was just guessing
* cellofellow just hasn't explored the GUI config utilities enough.
<Jester45> beltz: what would you like out of linux i might beable to help
<beltz> hey i was just trying to help
<beltz> umm
<beltz> I'm really just experimenting. I can't think of anything in particular that I am looking for...
<Jester45> i busy with getting xgl/beryl to work on xubuntu
<beltz> But I can't think of anything special I would need from windows rather than linux either.
<Jester45> no more reboots all the time? no virus ? everything is free
<beltz> Well, I got around the "everything is free" part in windows :P
<beltz> And I'd be satisfied alone for the fact that when I ask linux to reboot remotely, it actually reboots rather than stalling at the "shutting down screen"
<beltz> One thing I may hope to get from linux, but I dont know if its possible, is to restrict the memory or resources an application takes.
<Jester45> yea  i think you can
<beltz> Because I transfer a lot of stuff on Emule (peer to peer program) and it seems it caches whatever I'm transfering in memory. After a few gigs of download/upload, windows XP gets  so slow, its unbearable.
<beltz> Maybe Amule on Linux fixes that by default but otherwise I'll need to figure how to make it happen myself
<Jester45> i know you can make the program "nice"
<beltz> and btw thanks for all your help so far and for offering even more once again :)
<cellofellow> that just makes it less priority on the CPU, and usually does little.
<Jester45> making the program nice is like on windows the priority
<cellofellow> use htop, it makes it easy to nice programs.
<Jester45> cellofellow: i said that b4 he said anything about memory
<cellofellow> ok
<Jester45> and if you are useing 100% you can nice mean programs and the one you need gets more
<cellofellow> yeah, like I usually nice trackerd
<Jester45> i just let it run
<beltz> can nice help with memory somehow?
<beltz> or just cpu
<Jester45> it will finish soon
<beltz> cpu isn't a problem as long as im not downloading 500 files at once
<cellofellow> you may be able to get a process to use swap instead of ram.
<cellofellow> dunno though
<Jester45> i read somthing about htat
<Jester45> force some things to use swap
<beltz> ill see if amule makes this hassle necessary first though
<Jester45> but that would make it run slower
<cellofellow> I need Azureas for sun. Installing "azureus" installs the gcj version. Sun so much faster.
<beltz> Oh, one thing I definitely wanna get out of linux is the ability to put keyboard shortcuts on absolutely everything I use. I hate using the mouse, its too slow
<cellofellow> 101% doable.
<Jester45> cellofellow: dont install the repo's azureus
<cellofellow> is there a 3rd-party deb package?
<Jester45> get the one for source forge its way newer
<cellofellow> well, it just insists on GCJ, which sucks.
<Jester45> try debian? the source forge one is nice
<cellofellow> k
<Jester45> force remove it and install sun
<cellofellow> there isn't a sun version.
<Jester45> ?
<beltz> Do I really need to install everything from apt or synaptic? I downloaded netbeans and it has instructions for running it's own installer on Linux.
<cellofellow> I have sun-java6, and haven't uninstalled gcj but there is azureus which depends on azureas-gcj
<cellofellow> beltz: it's much better to use apt.
<cellofellow> if they didn't offer a .deb package, then just deal with it. The files often get put in odd places.
<Jester45> beltz: there are many diffrent versions of linux and they are all diffrent the place xubuntu puts a file is diffrent from redhat or fendora...so they work but its not as intergrated
<beltz> http://www.netbeans.org/community/releases/55/install.html#archives
<Jester45> well played cellofellow
<beltz> Is it by downloading one of those installer-less archives that I can install using apt?
<Jester45> cellofellow: this is what i did... dl az from sourceforge and unpack in / then opened it
<Jester45> it even guessed to place the configs in ./.azurues
<cellofellow> no makefile? I was hopping for being able to checkinstall
<beltz> There is no .deb package that I can see, but they do offer bin, bz2, tgz and zip "archive distributions". Is this what I should be looking for to use with apt?
<cellofellow> the bin is a windows-style self extracting archive. Get the bz2 one, smaller, but you still control the installation unlike the bin file.
<Jester45> beltz: i know how to limit memory useage i dont know if this is the ebst way but
<beltz> cool
<Jester45> make a user for the program then login as user and run ulimit -m sizeinKB then start amulke
<Jester45> or somthing of the like
<beltz> So you mean, while logged as the proper user for the program?
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> ulimit i think can only limit the user's memory useage
<Jester45> not the process
<beltz> oh
<Jester45> i will keep looking
<beltz> ok
<beltz> I downloaded netbeans-5_5.tar.bz2
<beltz> i take it there is a unique and beautiful way of installing that one as well :P
<Jester45> un tar it and look if it has a file named CONFIGURE
<beltz> It has a few sub folders named config, but no configure file I found yet
<kalikiana_> Jeser45: 'configure' is always small case ;)
<kalikiana_> beltz, look for an 'src'
<kalikiana_> s/Jeser45/Jester45
<kalikiana_> beltz, if there is neither, is there a 'Makefile'?
<beltz> No.. there is uh.. build info
<beltz> oh wait, this page http://www.netbeans.org/community/releases/55/install.html#archives - just says to launch the netbeans file...
<kalikiana_> ok, so try that
<beltz> its a shell script
<kalikiana_> sounds fine indeed.
<beltz> whoa, no installation needed or what? It just launched the program. Its a java program, so I guess that's why
<Jester45> no its just pre compied
<beltz> so what's an appropriate folder to shove that netbeans folder in?  usr/bin?
* kalikiana_ stares at his frozen firefox, waiting for it to come to life again o-O
<Jester45> but as said before its in an odd place i my self like to store things llike that far away from my home and desktop
<beltz> ya i want it out of there
<kalikiana_> beltz, better use /usr/local/bin for non-repo files
<Jester45> and put a launcher on the panel for it
<beltz> okay
<kalikiana_> that way you know that everything in there may have e.g. no uninstall function ;)
<Jester45> beltz: wanted to know how to retrict a processes memory usage would you happen to know kalikiana_
<kalikiana_> i no only that you can 'nice' a process, although restricted memory should be possible
<kalikiana_> s/no/know ;)
<Jester45> thats what i said
<Jester45> ulimit can restrict a user anbd its processes
<beltz> usr/local/bin seems to be root. So I load thunar with gksu thunar and then copy it there?
<kalikiana_> yeah, there is also a config file to limit a user's resources, but no per-app setting afaik
<beltz> It wouldn't let me copy n paste it there.
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> see thats why a root thunar is cool
<kalikiana_> beltz, or use 'sudo cp ...' ;)
<Jester45> jsut dont go moving thinkgs that apt put there unless you know what your doing
<kalikiana_> Jester45, don't dare you find any root thingy *cool* *grrrrr
<beltz> wow it works
<kalikiana_> :)
<beltz> How come I can open it from a shortcut while logged in as a normal user, despite it being in a root permission folder?
<Jester45> beltz: you probly have read only
<beltz> will that be a problem when using it, if I save files to other folders?
<Jester45> there are 3 levels nothing read only read and write
<Jester45> chown that one folder
<beltz> chown beltz:beltz?
<Jester45> no /usr/bin/ but the netbeans one
<beltz> ok
<Jester45> not*
<Jester45> i gtg
<Jester45> be back tomarro
<beltz> ok cya and thanks again
<kalikiana_> beltz, almost every regular installed application is contained in a folder owned by root, and pretty much the big part of your whole linux; if it were different you wouldn't need to be root at any time ;)
<kalikiana_> beltz, by the way it's bad habit to make a folder in /usr writable for users
<beltz> But its ok to make this netbeans folder in usr/bin/local writable?
<kalikiana_> beltz, If there is no other solution do it in this case. normally program shall write to your home folder.
<cellofellow> you meen /usr/local/bin?
<beltz> ya my bad
* kalikiana_ slaps cellofellow with the irc logfile, for he may learn about typos :P
<cellofellow> well, ok. I think some distros actually use /usr/bin/local though.
<kalikiana_> and hi, by the way ^(.-.)^
<kalikiana_> wow, I feel so upside down *g
<beltz> oh that was a bat
<beltz> Is it the same thing to install an application with Add/Remove or Synaptic?
<kalikiana_> beltz, synaptic normally installs to /usr instead of /usr/local   ~('-')~
<beltz> Do you use wine?
<kalikiana_> seldom, but yes. it's one game and intenret explorer for testing.
<kalikiana_> s/intenret/internet
<beltz> It's basically the only thing left that I need, for some "learn japanese" apps that aren't available outside of windows
<kalikiana_> There are several apps for learning Japanese on linux.
<kalikiana_> Although I liked neither those for win nor for linux, but that's my opinion. :)
<beltz> It's to use Rosetta Stone, which people say sucks, but I think its good to learn to read faster.
<beltz> Is Wine something that will slow down my computer constantly, or will it run only when I load windows files?
<kalikiana_> If you want to learn reading, why not fetch an easy book or something?
<cellofellow> just windows stuff
<beltz> I don't know enough vocab, i'm just starting. But rosetta stone is helpful for reading simple sentences as you learn new words, in kana writing
<kalikiana_> beltz, I have Japanese primary school books, lots of food from Asian stores and I get also vocabulary from Anime. :)
<beltz> Also, I use it because I have it anyway.. and I think programs are more "usable" than books most of the time. Easier to look up stuff when you are stuck
<beltz> Primary school books are something I wanted to eventually get, rather than those "for americans" ones...
<beltz> I was just about to order a few "learn japanese" books (for english speakers) in fact
<kalikiana_> Haha, I have original Japanese Hiragana books.
<beltz> How helpful do you find them compared to books meant to teach japanese to english people?
<kalikiana_> For example there is a rabbit and besides it there is written (usagi) and on that page are only things with an (u). That is only the beginning but it's fun. :)
<kalikiana_> Apart from that I have an online grammar guide for English learners.
<kalikiana_> And recently I discovered a funny tv show (for dl) which is for English learners as well.
<beltz> i hope its not that show where 20 girls are dancing and saying words in a really really creepy way :(
<kalikiana_> I saw that once in Youtube *g
<beltz> oh wait, that one was to teach english to japanese people i think
<beltz> it was scary uh
<beltz> can you write some kanji, i wanna see if my default xubuntu install supports reading it in gaim :)
<kalikiana_> beltz, look here for a *real* tv show http://www.animeupload.com/learn/
<kalikiana_> 
<beltz> good
<kalikiana_> I like Bentos. :) ^^
<beltz> watashi ha o.... gasuki?
<kalikiana_> Don't expect any more complicated sentences from me, though ;)
<beltz> Dont expect me to read anything more than that :P (and without the kanji)
<kalikiana_> Watashi wa(ha) o bentou ga suki.
<beltz> yay
<kalikiana_> The particle HA is a spoken WA in that specific case.
<beltz> I'm boycotting romanji :P
<beltz> ill spell it the way its spelt in japanese!
<kalikiana_> I don't like romaji either :P
<kalikiana_> My girlfriend doesn't understand why..
<beltz> Is she japanese?
<beltz> or learning like you?
<kalikiana_> We'Re both learning :)
<cryosphere> I was here a few days trying to solve a bizzare problem; my laptop will recognize my USB devices and connects to the internet 10% of the boots, its totally random
<cryosphere> I diffed  the syslog for a successfull boot seq and failure, if you want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/365779
<cryosphere>  I was here a few days trying to solve a bizzare problem; my laptop will recognize my USB devices and connects to the internet 10% of the boots, its totally random
<cryosphere>  I diffed  the syslog for a successfull boot seq and failure, if you want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/365779
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Any chance you could pastebin them separately?  It's easier to read than a diff.
<cryosphere> Yes, but
<cryosphere> HAHA, if I don't diff them the files are HUGE
<cryosphere> i mean I assume that you would only want to see the diff
<PuMpErNiCkLe> From the diff, it looks like it's an IRQ problem.  I just have a harder time readeing diffs than the original logs.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/readeing/reading/
<cryosphere> the "<" is the good one
<cryosphere> thanks for trying
<cryosphere> shit I have to go
<cryosphere> I'm also getting an "unrecognized memory module  . . may affect stability , press esc to continue" msg before I even get to grub
<cryosphere> does that mean I need some new ram or are there other kinds of memory that could get damaged?
<kalikiana> What happens exactly when gksudo locks the screen and asks for a password? Does this prevent background programs from logging window messages?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It ensures that nothing steals focus.
<y0hm> In what config file would xfce4 store it's "autostarted applications" ?
<syamajala> y0hm: if i remember correctly it used to be somewhere in ~/Desktop
<syamajala> but it might of changed with 4.4
<y0hm> syamajala : I found it : /.config/autostart/
<syamajala> ok
<syamajala> grazie: hello
<syamajala> grazie: i got the alternative install cd and managed to get a base system installed
<syamajala> i tricked it
<grazie> syamajala: hi...good news
<grazie> syamajala: still concerned about your partition map though
<syamajala> i just mounted /dev/hda6 at /target and it installed
<slow-motion> hallo
<syamajala> ok
<syamajala> i'm done
<syamajala> installed yaboot manually
<syamajala> lets see if osx still boots
<syamajala> osx didn't boot
<syamajala> but xubuntu looks like it works
<syamajala> i probably need to change my yaboot settings a little
<syamajala> i have a drum lesson now
<syamajala> so i'll be back later
<slow-motion> bye
<fuel> hi. i recently installed xubuntu-desktop on my system (kubuntu) and its not loading...
<fuel> even the run box does not appear.......
<fuel> guys help ????
<BFTD> hey Maximilian1st
<Maximilian1st> I'm afraid you confuse me with another person, but... Hey hi :-)
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> yeah I think I am
<bulletxt> i'm no sure to update xfce to 4.4, is it stable?
<bulletxt> *not
<bulletxt> i'm on edgy
<bulletxt> yes?no?hello?!
<ser2> how can i update gxine to latest version?
<grazie> ser2: what package manager tool do you usually use?
<ser2> from terminal
<ser2> but i dont understand somtehing
<ser2> it's seems that i cannot update it with aptitude install gxine
<grazie> ser2: aptitude update gxine
<ser2> :))
<ser2> i have try this allready
<grazie> ser2: but you must update the repos first
<ser2> the update don't need any arguments..
<ser2> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<ser2> http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources
<grazie> ser2: then there is no update in the repos
<ser2> grazie do you know what is wrong with this repo
<ser2> when update repos the source ...edgy/multiverse Sources return this erorr..
<grazie> ser2: I don't use multiverse...what error?
<ser2> ok then
<ser2> grazie
<ser2> on your system the grazie: ser2: aptitude update gxine works?
<ser2> aptitude update gxine
<grazie> ser2: not on xubuntu right now..and I usually use apt-get or synaptic..sorry
<grazie> ser2: sorry I meant  'aptitude upgrade gxine'
<ser2> how can i remove gxine without affecting xfce-desktop
<ser2> becouse there is any dependence...
<ser2> -)
<grazie> ser2: what dependencies?
<ser2> xubuntu-desktop
<grazie> ser2: that's ok
<grazie> ser2: thought you wanted to upgrade gxine :)
<hyper_ch> grazie: there?
<grazie> hyper_ch: hi
<hyper_ch> got a shell open?
<grazie> hyper_ch:  got to go out for an hour...not on xubuntu right now...bbl
<hyper_ch> well, once you are, enter:   pstree -p
<hyper_ch> you'll see the processes listed in a tree structure :)
<hyper_ch> looks really nice
<grazie> hyper_ch: nice tool :)
<syamajala> so i finally got xubuntu to install
<syamajala> and os x works too now
<syamajala> i put the wrong partition in yaboot for osx
<syamajala> but they are both working together now
<syamajala> and i didn't have to reinstall os x either
<grazie> syamajala: if you can't run gparted on that disk I still think you may have partition map problems...
<syamajala> grazie: actually there is something wrong with gparted/parted
<syamajala> because i ran parted
<syamajala> and i got error: the partition's data region doesn't occupy the entire partition
<syamajala> i found that its a known problem with parted and osx
<syamajala> so are there packages for xfce 4.4.0
<grazie> syamajala: xfce 4.4 is in feisty
<curl1> can you change the font size in the panels?
<curl1> The size of the Xfce panels can be adjusted but not the font size? Surely there must be a way...
<baz_1> when install for first time xubuntu,has a default value the password of root?
<grazie> baz_1: root password is not set
<baz_1> tnk,for set?
<posingaspopular> sudo passwd
<posingaspopular> i think
<baz_1> when i lunch.it require password
<posingaspopular> huh? didn't you set a master password on install?
<grazie> baz_1: enter your user password
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sudo uses your user's password.  There is no root account or password by default.
<baz_1> tnk all
<rmd_> anyone know why /ignore isn't working in epic4 installed under xubuntu?
<vrkhans> hi i am trying to install the xubuntu but the problem it doesnt show me the partitions, just one big chunk of 178gb hard drive space
<vrkhans> i have also windows on it
<vrkhans> and total 4 partitions
<vrkhans> but it doesnt show any other partions
<vrkhans> does there any why i can install a dual boot system
<vrkhans> without disturbing other partions
<vrkhans> i have a 200gb hdd hda1 20gb hda2 20 gb hda3 80gb and hda4 80gb
<vrkhans> in mandrake partion software it shows all of them
<vrkhans> but in xbuntu it doesnt show other partions
<vrkhans> help me
<syamajala>  finally upgraded to feisty
<vrkhans> i wnat to install linux to hda2
<syamajala> almost took 2 hours
<vrkhans> but I dont know i can do that
<syamajala> vrkhans: i had the same problem with the installer
<vrkhans> what you did
<syamajala> i used the alternate installer
<vrkhans> mandrake installer is good, it show all the correct partions
<syamajala> and mounted my partitions manually
<vrkhans> i dont know i can do that
<syamajala> yeah its a bit complicated
<vrkhans> I never mounted any part
<vrkhans> thats wiered
<vrkhans> so what i should do
<syamajala> idk
<vrkhans> :-)
<vrkhans> thats an easy ans
<vrkhans> that measn i do know
<vrkhans> :-)
<syamajala> there is probably a better solution than the one i have
<vrkhans> what solution you have
<syamajala> using the alternative install cd
<vrkhans> mount ing
<syamajala> and mounting your partitions manually
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> what is suntext you use
<syamajala> what?
<vrkhans> i mean
<vrkhans> what is the spelling
<vrkhans> sentext
<syamajala> syntax?
<vrkhans> ya
<vrkhans> :-)
<vrkhans> i forget the spelling
<vrkhans> syntax
<vrkhans> mount ....
<syamajala> mkdir /target
<syamajala> mount /dev/partition /target
<vrkhans> mkdir
<vrkhans> if i have four partition
<vrkhans> then i have to make four dir
<syamajala> depends
<vrkhans> mean
<syamajala> what are your other partitions for?
<vrkhans> i have an huge hdd
<vrkhans> 200gb
<vrkhans> 20gb for windows
<vrkhans> 20gb for linux
<vrkhans> 80gb for storage
<vrkhans> 80gb for another storage
<vrkhans> so these are my four partions
<vrkhans> all are crrently in fat32 format
<magic_ninja> whats up
<vrkhans> notting up all down
<magic_ninja> what are you partitioning for vrkhans
<vrkhans> ;-)
<vrkhans> xbuntu
<magic_ninja> you want to keep your windows install correct?
<vrkhans> ya
<vrkhans> yup!
<vrkhans> problem
<magic_ninja> are you on windows or ubuntu atm
<vrkhans> windows
<magic_ninja> ok
<vrkhans> currently wishing to install ubuntu
<magic_ninja> you said you have 4 partitions, you have C: for windows, what are they other 3
<vrkhans> i made the second 20gb partion to install linux
<vrkhans> and 80 and 80gb for storage
<magic_ninja> if you are switching to linux, remember irc and google solves most questions, backup your data and use gnome at first, i don't care what these guys say, gnome is best for switching currently
<magic_ninja> whats the first 80 gb for
<vrkhans> i have used linux in past
<vrkhans> i like the xubuntu
<magic_ninja> ok
<vrkhans> because of the light weight
<magic_ninja> good deal
<magic_ninja> i use linux for my base OS though
<vrkhans> but the problem is not what to use is how to install xubuntu
<magic_ninja> i'm working you through that
<magic_ninja> now, do you use a partition manage from windows
<vrkhans> actually
<vrkhans> westren digital , install that
<magic_ninja> the installer will start a partition manager or wipe the entire drive, custom disk partitioning is what you want
<magic_ninja> cool
<magic_ninja> so you need ot make a swap partition
<vrkhans> i know but it doesnt show all the other partion what i have
<magic_ninja> resize one of the 80 gigs, the one thats AFTER the linux part (i reccomend ext3) and create a swap partition
<magic_ninja> right, you have to do that through linux
<vrkhans> dear i tried it but it just show me one bg chunk of 178 gb partions
<vrkhans> no other partions
<magic_ninja> when you put the live cd in resize one of the 80 gig partitions, the one directly after your 20 gig partition and make a swap partition twice the size of your ram
<vrkhans> i dont know why
<magic_ninja> not good
<vrkhans> yup
<vrkhans> that is the problem
<vrkhans> i dont want to lose my other partions
<vrkhans> or want to change
<vrkhans> i just want to use the current partion
<magic_ninja> then take 500 megs out of the 20 gb and make a swap through whatever partiton manage you use
<magic_ninja> the linux installer should see your drive partitoned, if it can't then i'm not good enough to help you
<vrkhans> dear it is not showing me that 20gb
<vrkhans> partions
<magic_ninja> the western digital one
<magic_ninja> or the linux one
<vrkhans> linux
<vrkhans> when i am in windows i can see all my partions
<magic_ninja> or the linux one
<vrkhans> but when i try to install linux
<magic_ninja> is there a good command-line mp3 player that suppoorts lage m3u files and random
<vrkhans> it just show me one 178gb partions
<magic_ninja> the problem is that your in the wrong part of the interface
<magic_ninja> you have to load that drive into the partiton manager
<syamajala> anyone use bcm43xx?
<magic_ninja> make sure your 20 gb is ext3 or reiser (i reccomend ext3)
<syamajala> oh
<syamajala> no wireless for me...
#xubuntu 2007-02-22
<frojnd> how similar is xubuntu to kubuntu
<maxamillion> frojnd: not at all
<frojnd> for example: kubuntu can get xvid codecs: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<frojnd> how can xubuntu get xvid codecs?
<maxamillion> frojnd: oh ... yeah, its exactly the same like that ... kubuntu and xubuntu both come from the same ubuntu-base package and share the same repositories for package installation
<maxamillion> frojnd: but the user interface is rather different
<frojnd> for interface I can imagine.. cose they advice me to use xubuntu for not so good comps...
<frojnd> I have one comp 700mhz and 256ram
<frojnd> will it work with xubuntu FAST?
<maxamillion> frojnd: i run xubuntu on an athlon64 x2 4600+, 2gb ddr2 ram, and a nvidia 7900gtx just because i like it better
<frojnd> ah
<maxamillion> brb
<frojnd> k
<frojnd> tyt
<Stu_2> frojnd -- I have a machine that is 800mhz at 256MB ram and it works nicely.
<frojnd> Stu_2 good
<frojnd> what about with setting dsl connection
<malnilion> Anybody want to try an interesting bash command?
<malnilion> You would have to restart your computer if you used it.
<Stu_2> frojnd -- assuming your ISP is handing you an IP automatically, xubuntu should get you online if it sees your NIC
<frojnd> NIC ?
<maxamillion> malnilion: please do not post malicious or otherwise system compromising code in the channels
<maxamillion> frojnd: network interface card
<frojnd> ah..
<frojnd> but.. what if not?
<malnilion> maxamillion, yeah
<maxamillion> frojnd: most times it will ... otherwise it might just take a little bit of configuration
<maxamillion> frojnd: was kubuntu able to get an internet connection?
<malnilion> maxamillion, I just found it shocking that with one simple command I could fork bomb my computer...
<frojnd> maxamillion: I connect via router
<frojnd> this comp that will have xubuntu will have no router..
<frojnd> so I don't know how this works in kubuntu
<maxamillion> malnilion: oh .. you been hanging out on wikipedia as of late? ... we had a user come in and post the perl code for a fork bomb they found on wikipedia ... it was not good :(
<malnilion> Yeah, I saw that one
<maxamillion> frojnd: oh, yeah ... should still be essentially the same because dsl does dhcp ip leases
<frojnd> k
<frojnd> anyway I am going to install xubuntu on my comp
<malnilion> maxamillion, I wanted to know if there was an easy way to limit the number of processes in Ubuntu...
<maxamillion> malnilion: oooo ... limit the number of processes, not sure ... maybe the number of processes of a certain user .... but even that i wouldn't know how to do
<grazie> maxamillion: do you know who did this? >> http://xubuntuguide.org/tiki-index.php
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... i admin it
<grazie> maxamillion: good stuff
<maxamillion> grazie: i actually haven't written any of the docs because i also admin the irc chans, the main website, and work on other projects so i didn't have time but when it came through the -devel mailing lists i volunteered to admin :)
<grazie> maxamillion: could put that transparency stuff on there
<maxamillion> grazie: oooo, good idea
<maxamillion> grazie: it should be open to edit, if not let me know
<grazie> maxamillion: oh...ok
<maxamillion> no wait ... that's right, the guy who owns the server asked that we don't open it up
<maxamillion> i forget why though
<grazie> np
<grazie> maxamillion: I do think there are too many official and unofficial guides though
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah .... efforts are a little on the scattered side
<grazie> maxamillion: had to move the transparency stuff to >> http://www50.brinkster.com/craziegrazie/XubuntuTransparency.html
<maxamillion> grazie: why did you have to do that?
<maxamillion> grazie: at the bottom it says "Tested on 6.04 Dapper Drake" .... its 6.06 ;)
<grazie> maxamillion: it was a free host and then they made it not free....
<morphir> how do I add a background image on my top panel?
<grazie> maxamillion: ok. i'll change that
<maxamillion> grazie: oh .... that's no good :(
<maxamillion> morphir: you don't
<morphir> maxamillion, it cant be done?
<grazie> maxamillion: i have another host service, but I wanted to keep xubuntu stuff off there if possible
<maxamillion> morphir: not to my knowledge
<maxamillion> grazie: fair enough
<syamajala> wow
<syamajala> the new compositor is nice
<maxamillion> syamajala: the one in feisty?
<syamajala> yeah
<maxamillion> yeah ... i've heard good things
<Sharn> Hello again..
<syamajala> was the emacs package built with the gtk frontend?
<maxamillion> syamajala: there might be one
<syamajala> guess i'll just install it and see
<Sharn> You could maybe build it that way?
<Sharn> I don't know for sure... No experience there. :P
<maxamillion> syamajala: yeah .... i use vim-gtk myself ... its lighter and i am just used to vi
<syamajala> i use emacs for slime
<Sharn> Does that like actually look like a text editor?
<maxamillion> Sharn: what?
<Sharn> I can't use command line editors. :P
<syamajala> do a bunch of lisp stuff...
<Sharn> "vim-gtk"
<maxamillion> Sharn: http://www.swooh.com/~adam/berylGears.png <--- the monitor on the right has vim-gtk running (vim-gtk is just the install package, the binary executable is called gvim)
<maxamillion> Sharn: that's an old screenie of my work machine before i got bored with beryl .... i also upgraded to dual 21" HD monitors since then :) .... (my boss is the man)
<Sharn> Rofl... That's pretty sweet.
<maxamillion> ;)
<Sharn> I might actually be able to use that...
<maxamillion> gvim to me is all the perks of vi keyboard shortcuts but with a nice integration into our century of desktop computing
<Sharn> Rofl.
<maxamillion> :)
<Sharn> I wouldn't be able to use the shortcuts anyhow
<maxamillion> syamajala: why you do so much lisp stuffs?
<Sharn> Too much to remember.
<Jester45> hello
<Sharn> -hides-
<maxamillion> Sharn: if you won't be using shortcuts, i recommend something like scite or geany
<Jester45> Sharn: what are you doing
<atarinox> hey what're those desktop graphics called which show different performance stats?
<syamajala> maxamillion: i like it
<Sharn> Meh. I don't code much anyway. Just a little php that Bluefish will do. (Or Dreamweaver, in Windows)
<maxamillion> syamajala: fair enough ... i had to learn some basic stuff in high school in lisp but ever since then i have been coding in other stuff .... so far i really like java and python, but i will code C when i have to
<maxamillion> Sharn: cool cool
<maxamillion> atarinox: huh?
<syamajala> oh
<syamajala> they have java it my school
<syamajala> in*
<syamajala> but thats it
<syamajala> i'm doing an independent study of lisp
<syamajala> for .5 credit
<maxamillion> syamajala: we learned java for the class in high school but we learned lisp as part of some national testing thing
<Jester45> maxamillion: maybe atarinox means somthing like the system load moniter?
<maxamillion> Jester45: oooo
<maxamillion> Jester45: or conky
<atarinox> maxamillion: i've seen it in desktop screenshots...it shows maybe available ram, psu usage, cpu temp....all in some text which is permanently on your desktop
<Sharn> Or a desklets thing?
<atarinox> Sharn: yeah maybe desklet
<Sharn> I think it's probably gDesklets or aDesklets he's talkign about.
<DrX0DrX0> Hello, is there a way to see what apt-get packages are available?
<atarinox> is that in any repository?
<Sharn> atarinox: What are your specs? If you're computer is fast, gDesklets is a lot easier to use in my opinion.
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: do you mean the packages you downloaded?
<maxamillion> atarinox: i think you mean conky ... its in the respoistories and http://conky.sourceforge.net will help you with configuration
<Sharn> And I think both are in the repos.
<syamajala> hmm
<syamajala> my system can't handle extreme transparency
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, I want to see which one's are available for download
<syamajala> its messy.
<Sharn> DrX0DrX0: Just open Synaptic?
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: all of the should be
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, I was told to apt-get a package that is no longer there
<maxamillion> syamajala: i honestly monitor my system with a terminal window open running htop
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: IF YOU SEE THEM YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THEM
<DrX0DrX0> Sharn, I tried Synaptic but it doesn't show the package
<maxamillion> !caps | Jester45
<ubotu> Jester45: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DrX0DrX0> Jester, what do you mean?
<Jester45> sorry i has caps on
<maxamillion> DrX0DrX0: if you can see a package in synaptic then it can be installed
<syamajala> maxamillion: i used to use adesklets
<Sharn> DrX0DrX0: Just open synaptic and search for the same thing.
<DrX0DrX0> Sharn, I don't think what I want is available in Synaptic.
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: what was the package you were told to tdownload
<Sharn> Then it's not in the repos.
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386
<Sharn> Synaptic shows everything available to download in the repos you have in your repos list.
<maxamillion> syamajala: yeah, aDesklets are my favorite of the desklet world ... so light weight
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: synaptic uses apt-get...so if one has the other has...unless its a old version
<Jester45> Sharn: it doesnt know about older packages
<syamajala> they also look nice
<syamajala> but they are a pain to get running sometimes
<DrX0DrX0> I searched for Xen and it only seems to show management tools.
<syamajala> hmm
<maxamillion> syamajala: this is true
<syamajala> emacs comes with some gui but its ugly.
<Sharn> Mine won't run now. :P I had a couple desklets running, but they won't now for whatever reason. Probably deleted them somehow.
<maxamillion> syamajala: :(
<atarinox> i'm not sure these g or a desklets are what i was looking for...they seem to be more like widgets
<atarinox> ill see if i can find a screen of what im talking about
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: try running: sudo apt-get -t 3.0* install xen-hypervisor
<Sharn> Ooooh. They are pretty much widgets.
<DrX0DrX0> and, don't I need to be concerned that it says -i386 if I have a 64-bit processor, wouldn't that give me the wrong Xenified (32-bit) kernel?>
<maxamillion> atarinox: did you try conky like i told you?
<Jester45> thats should be somthing like what you want i never tried that option
<syamajala> doh
<atarinox> maxamillion: yeah i looked at that...seemed more like it, but not exactly
<syamajala> i didn't install the right thing
<Jester45> maxamillion: he might be looking for DSL's thing
<maxamillion> atarinox: hhhmmmm ... maybe gkrellm2
<maxamillion> Jester45: DSL runs the mother project to conky and conky is themeable the same ... kinda like fluxbox to blackbox
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, "couldn't find package xen-hypervisor"
<syamajala> i'm disappointed that wireless doesn't work
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: try the same thing but the the 3.0whatever at the end
<atarinox> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=770&slide=3
<atarinox> is that conky in the upper right?
<Sharn> Ooooh.
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, including the -t?
<Sharn> That's a default for the WM, I think. That's DSL, right?
<syamajala> atarinox: it is
<maxamillion> atarinox: its technically not conky, but its the project that conky is based off of and you can make conky look like it
<maxamillion> i gotta go ... i am getting off work
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: sudo apt-get -t 3.0* install xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386
<atarinox> oh ok...thanks
<maxamillion> laters all
<syamajala> oh
<syamajala> i thought it was conky...
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, same error
<DrX0DrX0> that's why i was asking if there's a way too see what's available so i'll know the package name
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: i searched for it wihtmy apt and its there... do you have all the repos enabled?
<Jester45> xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386 is the exact name
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, I was told to enable the universe in .etc/apt/sources.list (I uncommented them but took no further action)
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, it does show (universe) packages in Synaptic
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: you have to run sudo apt-get update
<Jester45> thats redownloads the list of packages
<Jester45> with new versions and the new repo
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, oh, yeah, I did that
<Jester45> also
<Jester45> try sudo apt-get upgrade
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, and I also ran Synaptic Reload
<DrX0DrX0> Did that too
<Jester45> k
<DrX0DrX0> do i need to tell it to install the updates, etc?
<Sharn> Anyone think Xubuntu will run as fast as Zenwalk? Just wondering. :P
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: to get updates run sudo apt-get upgrade
<DrX0DrX0> i did that and -update
<DrX0DrX0> -upgrade says 0
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: you must first do reload so that apt knows you got a new version to dl
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: what are you talking about... you have to run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Jester45> without quotes
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, I did (1) reload in Synaptic (2) -upgrade shows 0 (3) -update (4B in 6s)
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, still don't see Xen in Synaptic
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: just forget the synaptic run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" without quotes and if nothing gets updaetd then your up-to-date
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, isn't -386 32-bit?
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, -upgrade shows all 0's, -update has the same list over & over
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: its the only one in the repos and yes it is
<Sharn> x86_64 is 64 bit...
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: then you are up to date
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, I have 64-bit Ubuntu
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, perhaps it's not showing it because it won't work with 64-bit?
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: well i dont know if thats gonna work then it could be only for 32bit or just optimized for 32 bit
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: the update get a new list of packages that you *may* download and upgrade gets newer versions of the packages you have installed
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, I know it comes with a new kernel
<Jester45> to get the package you told me you run
<Jester45> sudo apt-get install xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386
<Jester45> thats the only package that has xen,-hypervisor in the name osso there is ony 64bit version
<Sharn> You might be able to just compile it too.
<Jester45> the above packages may work for you im not sure i never mesed with that i stick to 32 bit
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, how would I go about finding out?
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: install it and try to run it
<Jester45> if it runs then yea! if not then yu have to complie
<DrX0DrX0> Jester45, it keeps telling me "Couldn't find package xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386
<Sharn> I would just compile it.
<Sharn> http://www.xensource.com/download/index_3.0.4.html
<Sharn> Actually, that might get a little complicated...
<DrX0DrX0> Sharn, yeah, I've never had much luck compiling things
<DrX0DrX0> I do have Fedora 64-bit and I see they've integrated Xen, but I kind of wanted to stick with Ubuntu
<Sharn> I don't think linux is ready for 64 bit, personally...
<Sharn> I can run 64 bit - I just decided to go 32 bit because I heard of all the problems. =\
<DrX0DrX0> Sharn, well, I can certainly run 32-bit Ubuntu, but I have a beefy 64-bit server
<DrX0DrX0> Sharn, I don't think anything is ready for 64-bit
<Sharn> Ahh. Does it go any faster or anything?
<DrX0DrX0> 64-bit:  faster, +++++ more memory support (256GB)
<DrX0DrX0> 32-bit maxes out at 4GB
<Sharn> Just less software support. =\
<Sharn> And yeah, I know that. My computers all max at 2Gb or less anyhow =P
<cellofellow> :) Hello
<Sharn> Hey
<Sharn> Gonna be hard to choose between Zenwalk and Xubuntu.
<cellofellow> What's Zenwalks package management like?
<Sharn> It's Slackware based... I'm not really sure.
<Sharn> I really like *buntu's package management, I have to admit...
<cellofellow> Debian's apt package manager rocks. Slackware uses just binary tarballs I think.
<Sharn> Mostly, I'll be getting a 433Mhz (Hopefully) laptop. Either one with 28Mb RAM or one with 32. I'll be getting 128 more, but I want to get the mst out f it I can.
* cellofellow has an experiment in his mind. Could he morph Debian Sarge net-install into Ubuntu, therebye not needing a CD?
<cellofellow> only 28MB on a 400Mhz box?
<Sharn> I know, I don't get it either.
<Sharn> =\
<cellofellow> I have a Pentium 160Mhz with 32MB. That makes sense.
<cellofellow> (not Xubuntu, Debian Net-install minimal.)
<Sharn> 6Gb disks too. Every other equivalent system I've seen comes with at least 64...
<Sharn> Then, I have a desktop here with a 600Mhx that only came with 64Mb too.
<Sharn> Mhz*
<cellofellow> I've a 450Mhz box that came with 13GB, and another that came with 9GB disk.
<cellofellow> 450Mhz with 96MB RAM is slow going. Luckily mine is 320MB.
<Sharn> Rofl. Must a be really low end laptops... I don't know. One's an AMD, too.
<Sharn> The 28Mb one is actually the AMD.
<cellofellow> Not lappy's, desktop's circa 1999.
<cellofellow> Intel PIII Katmai.
<Sharn> PIII's are 450Mhz?
<cellofellow> the both of em. One's a Compaq, the other a Micron. One is Windows 98 and is buggy and unstable. The Xubuntu.
<Sharn> I thought PII's got that high..
<cellofellow> They go as high 900Mhz, with the Coppermine-T core.
<cellofellow> mine's a Katmai, so it's slow, old-school.
<Sharn> Oh, ok, rofl. I don't have any idea what model eaither of these are. The AMD is a K5 or something.. The other one's manual is VERY vague.
<Sharn> Besides it's an "Ashton Digital" that cannot be found online no matter what you try. =\
<cellofellow> oh, :(
<DrX0DrX0> I installed Ubuntu on a Windows server now Windows is not offered as a boot option -- how do I get that back?
<cellofellow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sharn> Really? It's always done greatconfiguring Grub for me.
<cellofellow> try the second link
<DrX0DrX0> no, other way around
<DrX0DrX0> I lost Windows after installing GRUB
<cellofellow> I said try the second link.
<Sharn> Lol
<Sharn> The very first time I isntalled screwed up the whole computer, but that's because the partitions were too big for WinME.
<tictacaddict> has anybody here installed XFCE4.4 final on edgy eft?
<cellofellow> don't
<Sharn> People have tried. It always ends up in a huge mess.
<cellofellow> upgrade to Feisty development stuff.
<cellofellow> if you insist.
<cellofellow> Or, use Debian Sid if you don't like how Ubuntu drifts out of date. (Not so much as Debian Sarge though.)
<Sharn> Heh. 6.06 is still using Firefox 1.5, isn't it?
<cellofellow> yup
<tictacaddict> I have been thinking about trying one of those.  really my computer is running well right now though
<Sharn> Ugh. -cringes-
<tictacaddict> actually... it won't shut down.  forgot about that
<cellofellow> same here
<cellofellow> Linux shuts down, but the box stays on.
<cellofellow> at least reboot works
<DrX0DrX0> I don't get how to get windows back from that article.
<tictacaddict> well it is a new problem.  it gets stuck somewhere in the shutdown scripts
<Sharn> I've never had problems with that. At least with Linux. (WinME did that...)
<cellofellow> DrX0DrX0: you add an entry for Windows in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cellofellow> Sharn: same thing on my Debian server box that I usually don't shutdown. It's got an old 2.4 kernel though.
<Sharn> I'd love to try debian on a laptop, but it's too... hands on for me.
<Sharn> Too much to just get it working. :P
<cellofellow> you want hands on use Gentoo.
<cellofellow> actually, debian is pretty friendly.
<Sharn> Rofl.. I know. I'm definitely too newb to compile a kernel.
<DrX0DrX0> cellofellow, um, how?
<cellofellow> DrX0DrX0: it doesn't say in the wikipage?
<Sharn> (For Gentoo ^) Debian looked alright, but I'm more into the simple install and go thing.
<DrX0DrX0> cellofellow, I don't know what the parameters are supposed to be
<cellofellow> DrX0DrX0: there may be help in #ubuntu or #grub
<cellofellow> I don't know, never dual-booted
<cellofellow> duel-booted*
<cellofellow> (hehe)
<Sharn> Never? And you actually had it right the first time. :P
<cellofellow> This box came with FC3. blegh.
<cellofellow> Before that I have no idea what was on it.
<cellofellow> probably Windows 98 in its first life.
<tictacaddict> DrX0DrX0: are you trying to add a windows boot option in grub?
<DrX0DrX0> yup
<tictacaddict> there might be an example in the comments of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DrX0DrX0> nope
<tictacaddict> if not I am trying to put my entry on pastebin
<tictacaddict> though it's really not very long
<tictacaddict> http://pastebin.com/886293
<tictacaddict> that is with windows as the first partition on the first drive
<Sharn> I found FC to be very big and slow.
<tictacaddict> really?  I heard FC is quite fast.  or did you mean 3?
<cellofellow> I gave it about 12 hours.
<tictacaddict> *that FC6 is fast
<Sharn> I have 5...
* Sharn is not a fan of KDE, either
<tictacaddict> I have never actually used it (except for FC3, but that was a while ago)
<Sharn> Is FC on KDE?
<Sharn> I only ran it in VMware...
<DrX0DrX0> thanks, that worked, but how do I get the menu to show up instead of having to press ESC in a tiny 3-second window of time?>
<tictacaddict> delete or comment the line that says hidemenu
<tictacaddict> er, hiddenmenu
<Sharn> Hey, do I need to unmount a USB harddrive before unplugging it?
<tictacaddict> and you can change "timeout 3" to something longer if you want as well
<Sharn> Or does it not really matter?
<tictacaddict> Sharn: I think it can cause problems if you don't.
<Sharn> Alright.
<tictacaddict> not sure how big but I would say it's better to unmount it
<Sharn> Xubuntu makes it pretty easy anyhow
<tictacaddict> mmhm
<tictacaddict> I installed a bunch of *-dev packages with apt-get build-dep.  is there an easy way to remove all of those now that I built the program?
<Sharn> Can't you just "apt-get remove build-dep"?
<tictacaddict> I don't think so because it's not a pacakge
<tictacaddict> nope, tried it
<Sharn> Oh, hmm. Got me then.
<cellofellow> ummmmm, look at logs and find out what was installed and remove it?
<tictacaddict> good enough for me.  which logs though?
<tictacaddict> I just wondered if there was something like autoremove for that
<cellofellow> dunno what logs.
<Jester45> what did you install
<Jester45> there is autoremove
<Jester45> but its for packagges that are not depended on
<Jester45> like you install package A but package A needs B & C
<tictacaddict> I wanted the newest xfce4-notes-plugin so I downloaded the source from the website
<cellofellow> -dev packages won't be depended on once the build is complete.
<Jester45> so apt installs those and if you remove A
<Jester45> then sudo atp-get autoremove will remobe B & C
<tictacaddict> then I said "sudo apt-get build-dep xfce4-notes-plugin"
<cellofellow> oooh. I can't seem to find the Debian net-install floppy images. No links on Debian.org, though it talks about them.
<tictacaddict> it installed a bunch of packages.  then "./configure && make && sudo checkingstall"
<tictacaddict> I didn't use apt-get for the actual package though
<tictacaddict> *checkinstall
<Jester45> i tried them but it didnt work
<Jester45> :(
<cellofellow> where are they?
<Jester45> tictacaddict: well what did you install
<DrX0DrX0> so, I'm trying to install a package and it says ""Dependency is not satisfyable:  libsysfs1" I have libsysfs2
<Sharn> Get libsysfs1, if it's available.
<Jester45> DrX0DrX0: you install the 1 version but apt cant get it
<Jester45> you need to install*
<DrX0DrX0> use install* instead of install?
<cellofellow> nonono
<tictacaddict> Jester45: I said, xfce4-notes-plugin
<syamajala> anyone use gtkpbbuttons?
<Jester45> tictacaddict: is that what you apt-get ed? try apt-get remove build-essentials
<tictacaddict> apt-get build-dep xfce4-notes-plugin is what I used to install the necessary packages
<tictacaddict> build-essential was already installed, I don't think it depends on those
<cellofellow> and you didn't take not of what it installed?
<cellofellow> unless your hard drive is just crying for space, I'd say let it lie.
<tictacaddict> no.  I would not be crushed if I couldn't uninstall them, I just figure I don't need them.  I uninstalled them just now though manually
<tictacaddict> the log is at /var/log/dpkg.log
<Jester45> cant you just go back untill you reach the part htis installing the packages then copy/paste them?
<tictacaddict> I closed that window, so I don't think so
<tictacaddict> but I found the packages in the log, so for now it's no longer an issue.  I'll probably c/p next time if I use build-dep
<Jester45> i would just leave hem unless you dont want to or need the space
<Sharn> Same ^
<cellofellow> He said he doesn't want to
<Jester45> yea.. but i can give my option
* Sharn needs something cool to compile
<tictacaddict> rlocate!
<Sharn> :O Which is?
<tictacaddict> it is like slocate but it's always up to date
<tictacaddict> http://rlocate.sourceforge.net/
<cellofellow> how's it do that?
<tictacaddict> it has a kernel module that watches for file creation/deletion etc
<cellofellow> cool
<tictacaddict> which by the way conflicts with SELinux and Default Linux Capabilities
<tictacaddict> it IS cool
<tictacaddict> I do not use SELinux and don't know what Default Linux Capabilities does
<Sharn> Still not sure what it is. xD
<cellofellow> command-line file search utility is slocate.
<Sharn> Ahhh.
<Jester45> Sharn: how about gtk-gnutella?
<cellofellow> slocate == secure locate. rlocate must == real-time locate.
<Sharn> Rofl... again.
<Stu_2> what is up with the add/remove app in xubuntu in addition to synaptic?  I noticed synaptic could find more things when I enabled more repositories... is there an advantage to the other?
<tictacaddict> hmm I have to go.
<tictacaddict> so I will
<tictacaddict> bye everyone
<cellofellow> Easier for absolute newbs. I think it'll be replaced by Linspire's CNR in Feisty.
<Jester45> Stu_2: the add/remove app is basic synatic is more advance
<cellofellow> it will in Ubuntu, dunno about Xubuntu.
<Stu_2> gotcha, thanks.
<cellofellow> and aptitude rules them all.
<Stu_2> what is different about it ?
<Sharn> gtk-gnutella looks kinda cramped...
<Jester45> o complie the gtk2 version please
<cellofellow> Stu_2: it's semi-graphical and handles the /removal/ of dependancies very well.
<Stu_2> ahh
<Jester45> http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/apt-for-ubuntu
<Sharn> Jester45:I'm not sure what you want rofl. You were talking about me compiling it for you, but I have no idea how that will work. :P
<Jester45> hehe cellofellow you should know your own site
<cellofellow> hehe, that's just a little blurb for a friend.
<Jester45> Sharn: do you have 32 bit?
<syamajala> i can't get pbbuttonsd to work
<cellofellow> !pbbuttons
<Sharn> Yeah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pbbuttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> no idea what that is
<Jester45> Sharn: then you should be able to compile it for me just dont do make install
<Sharn> So just compile then make?
<Jester45> yes the make install will mess it up i think
<Jester45> or...
<Jester45> make a .deb for me :)
<cellofellow> why not do it yourself Jester45?
<Sharn> I agree. xD It has an insanely long configure script.
<Prisoner_> hi
<Sharn> Hey, your back
<Sharn> Rofl, Jester45, where are the files going to be? :P
<Prisoner_> trying to work some bugs out of my printer
<Sharn> What's the problem?
<Prisoner_> my HP Deskjet 712C is printing pages in their actual order on screen so I have to rearrange them when it's finished, but I found the fix
<Prisoner_> had to add an extra line to the ppd file
<Sharn> Ahh.
<Prisoner_> to tell it to print in reverse
<Prisoner_> I'm also in search of a good DVD burning program
<Jester45> video dvds?
<Prisoner_> also added some cool stuff to the taskbar up top
<Prisoner_> yes
<Jester45> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<Prisoner_> may just bite the bullet and use K3B, I know it's a KDE app, but I'm told it's great
<Jester45> if its an iso you need to mount the iso then you can use the commandat the bottom
<Jester45> i have gnome and kde :) the whole thing
<Sharn> Jester45: make is done. I THINK it will run from just the "src" directory.
<Prisoner_> I have Xubuntu with XFCE and it runs pretty good
<Jester45> yea thats why you dont use make install
<Prisoner_> I put the meters on my taskbar to show CPU, RAM, and Swap use, seems minimal most of the time
<Sharn> It doesn't have a make or make install in the src directory, though.
<Jester45> Prisoner_: the system load moniter??? its it nice
<Prisoner_> yep
<Prisoner_> it is, I also have the temperature next to it
<Sharn> There's a temp monitor?
<Jester45> Prisoner_: try the network moniter that is all so nice
<Sharn> Is all this default in Xubuntu?
<Jester45> i dont need a temp moniter
<Jester45> i have a AC tube running around the parts
<Sharn> I don't either. I just want to compare it to Windows. Which sits at like 45c most the time, I think.
<Prisoner_> not the CPU temp, the weather
<Sharn> OH
<Sharn> Rofl... I see. xD
<Jester45> Prisoner_: i know that one also i have about every one :)
<Prisoner_> I tried the network monitor but took it off for now, couldn't figure out the name of my network connection
<Jester45> Prisoner_: what type eternet? wifi? dailup?
<Prisoner_> I just have a wired ethernet connection
<Prisoner_> runs into a Linksys router which is run into a cable modem
<Jester45> use eth0
<Prisoner_> thanks! This online help community is pretty cool
<Jester45> then set the max transfer speeds your internet is unless you do lots of lan transfers
<Sharn> Prisoner_: were you the one trying to figure out the GPS program?
<Prisoner_> yes I was
<Prisoner_> I do some Geocaching
<Sharn> You ever figure it out?
<Prisoner_> no I didn't, put it on hold for now
<Prisoner_> I'm now working on trying to get Xubuntu to work on my main machine
<Prisoner_> got it dualbooted right now
<Sharn> Oh, sorry, I was watching MythBusters. :P Congrats, though. Linux ftw. :)
<Prisoner_> thanks, it's a learning experience to say the least
<Prisoner_> I'm actually thinking about writing about it for my PC usergroup newsletter
<Prisoner_> or starting my own blog about my journey into linux
<Prisoner_> anyone ever use Alien?
<jfcgauss> hi, how do i browse the network?
<Stu_2> jfcgauss -- can you restate the question?  what are you looking for exactly ?
<jfcgauss> i have a pentium m laptop with xubuntu 6.10. say my friend has win xp, has some share in the lan that we both are connected to. how do i browse the network and go/see that share?
<Stu_2> have you played with samba yet ?
<jfcgauss> well im trying to type smb:// into hunar address bar but it doesnt work, it should be installed btw, i can apparently create shares with smb
<jfcgauss> thunar
<Stu_2> I think you just need the client...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jfcgauss> ok thx but say i dont want automatically mounted shares, i just want to browse the network, how do i do it? with thunar? after installing smbfs?
<Stu_2> just don't edit your fstab
<Stu_2> just use the smbfs string at the shell
<bigredradio> "Network Settings" sees my wireless as a wired network. Anyone heard of this before?
<Iphigenia> Hi! I have lost access to the 'Desktop Menu' both on right click on the desktop and also as an entry on the top left of the screen. Xubuntu Edgy 6.10. Is there a terminal command to reset?
<Iphigenia> is there anybody ..... out there ....?      ?the Wall
<Iphigenia> here i sit naked by the phone ..... waiting for someone to call   ..... I am almost sure that is Pink Floyd 'The Wall'
<Iphigenia> o well cyall later
<fullmetal> hi
<fullmetal> somebody got a sec for an instal question
<fullmetal> ?
<grazie> !ask | fullmetal
<ubotu> fullmetal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frojnd> how can I install xvid codecs
<frojnd> and mpr support for qxine
<frojnd> mp3*
<frojnd> hello anaone here
<frojnd> or where are how tos for xubuntu?
<DarthLappy> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<frojnd> oh and how can I put some shortcuts next to application
<frojnd> if that's even option :)
<DarthLappy> I'm not sure what you mean.
<frojnd> I just installed xubuntu
<frojnd> so on the top left Is: Applocation and shortcut for firefox
<frojnd> how can I add there terminal shorctu
<frojnd> next to firefox
<DarthLappy> ubotu: tell frojnd about enter
<DarthLappy> And you just right click the panel and select "Add New Item"
<frojnd> well there isn't any "Terminal"
<DarthLappy> Just add a Launcher.
<DarthLappy> You'll probably want xfce4-terminal as the command, unless you use another
<frojnd> well that's strange
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7002/
<frojnd> my sources list
<frojnd> I enabled muliverse and universe
<frojnd> but still can't get libxine-extracodecs
<frojnd> aha
<frojnd> apt can't be found :D
<frojnd> what is used in xubuntu instead of apt-kubuntu
<DarthLappy> There's Synaptic as a visual tool, and apt-get or aptitude as command-line tools.
<frojnd> I've installed all need packages for Multimedia support but gxine stilla can't play mp3s..
<frojnd> it jus tjump to try open another mp3 and when it checks for all playlist it stops..
<DarthLappy> Did you restart gxine, etc? :P
<frojnd> am
<frojnd> no..
<frojnd> still dosn't work
<frojnd> and when I try to play avi it's just music
<frojnd> any ideas?
<kumamoto> this is just my 2c
<kumamoto> gxine is crap
<DarthLappy> Heh.
<kumamoto> no offense to those who use it
<kumamoto> rather mess with mplayer than with gxine
<frojnd> mplayer is also for music an dvideo
<DarthLappy> gxine works fine for videos, but I'd rather use something else for music.
<frojnd> I need one player for music and for video
<frojnd> so than: what's good for music, like amarok or smth less powerful?
<DarthLappy> amarok is a bit KDE-y.
<DarthLappy> I don't mind Quod-Libet as my music player.
<kumamoto> for video mplayer for music oooooooo there is a bunch I loved audacious as a xmms replacement but xubuntu doesn't have good support on it
<kumamoto> but there is a bunch you can choose from depending on the features you are looking for
<frojnd> check this out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7004/
<frojnd> smth about: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7004/
<frojnd> arh, smth a bout: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kumamoto> synaptic is running
<frojnd> me dummy
<frojnd> that's strange strange
<kumamoto> if want music player with ipod support if you have one use one called 'Banshee'
<frojnd> as a matter of fact I don't have libxine-extracodecs
<kumamoto> http://banshee-project.org/Main_Page
<DarthLappy> That's probably why then :P
<frojnd> even when I enabled multiverse and universe and than update the system..
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7002/
<DarthLappy> I think it's in restricted, actually.
<frojnd> please check my sources.list
<DarthLappy> Or maybe not.
<kumamoto> what errors do you get when running 'sudo apt-get update' with that source-list
<kumamoto> ?
<frojnd> OMG
<DarthLappy> Err, you don't seem to have multiverse...
<frojnd> my mistake my bad
<DarthLappy> :)
<frojnd> I didn't see tha last 2 lines
<frojnd> couse I was to lazy to scroll the terminal down..
<frojnd> :S
<frojnd> gee I need some rest
<frojnd> Ok now I've enabled everything: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7005/  and still can't find extracodecs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7006/
<kumamoto> what do you get when you run 'sudo aptitude search extracodecs'
<frojnd> nothing
<frojnd> just another line
<kumamoto> i guess you don't have it
<hyper_ch> frojnd: you can't get mp3s to ruN?
<kumamoto> switch
<hyper_ch> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frojnd> hyper_ch: I can't get packages from multiverse universe
<hyper_ch> mp3 support is not in multiverse
<DarthLappy> hyper_ch: I think it is...
<frojnd> it is..
<DarthLappy> frojnd: You still don't seem to have multiverse added.
<hyper_ch> it's in seveas' repo... I think
<DarthLappy> http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse would be the line you're looking for.
<DarthLappy> You only have universe, main and restricted for "edgy".
<frojnd> deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<frojnd> deb-src http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<frojnd> and what is mulitverse at the end of the lines?
<hyper_ch> apt-get -y install libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui w32codecs mplayer
<frojnd> hyper_ch ?
<hyper_ch> and add this repo to your list:  deb  http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<DarthLappy> I don't think you really need the gstreamer stuff if you're only using gxine.
<DarthLappy> And the seveas repo probably isn't necessary, either.
<hyper_ch> DarthLappy: the rectricted guide did tell so at one time
<hyper_ch> DarthLappy: I use it and it works
<frojnd> ok we are missing the point here
* DarthLappy is tempted to !worksforme
<DarthLappy> Yes, we probably are.
<frojnd> Do I have or do I have not multiverse??
<DarthLappy> frojnd: You do, but not for the main edgy repo. You have it added for backports only.
<hyper_ch> DarthLappy: in the updated restricted guide format you still have to get gstreamer
<esc_on_anakin> may the multiverse be with you
<frojnd> DarthLappy: couldt u paste the repos I need for multiverse?
<frojnd> couse or where do I have to weite "miltiverse"
<hyper_ch> frojnd: just add multiverse at the end of the lines
<frojnd> write*
<hyper_ch> frojnd: e.g.   deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<hyper_ch> deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<hyper_ch> ...
<hyper_ch> ...
<hyper_ch> ...
<hyper_ch> ah, seveas' repo is needed for dvds :) that was it :)
<frojnd> well now we are talking :) tnx
<hyper_ch> and also the w32codecs may be in seveas' repo
<frojnd> hyper_ch what sexy audio program do u use
<frojnd> I wanna have the same
<hyper_ch> amarok
<frojnd> on xubuntu?
<frojnd> but this is kde
<hyper_ch> why
<hyper_ch> why not
<hyper_ch> I run tons of kde appz
<frojnd> couse I don't have memory in tons..
<DarthLappy> You *can* use amarok, but you need to get the KDE libs.
<frojnd> I need smthing small and nice
<hyper_ch> amarok, konversation, konqueror, kftpgrabber, krdc, krfb, kopete, kontact, ......
<frojnd> or just nice and no memory to eat
<hyper_ch> I tend to think amarok isn't so much a pure kde program anymore
<DarthLappy> Well, I've recommended Quod Libet, but I don't know how that goes for memory. It works fine on this 256MB laptop.
<frojnd> perfect
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 992/1010MB, 144 proc's, 16.32h up
<hyper_ch> konversation thinks I'm running kde :)
<DarthLappy> Probably because you have the KDE 3.5.5 libs...
<hyper_ch> oh well, tuesday I'll try on feisty again
<hyper_ch> if I can get vmware to run there it would be nice
<frojnd> DarthLappy: what's the terminal name of Quot Libet ?
<DarthLappy> quodlibet
<frojnd> and what program do u have for music
<DarthLappy> That's what I use.
<DarthLappy> It's just an audio player.
<frojnd> and what do u have for vide
<frojnd> o
<DarthLappy> I just use gxine for that.
<frojnd> well smth ins wrog with sound
<hyper_ch> vlc
<hyper_ch> it's simply the best for vids
<DarthLappy> Ya, VLC is nice.
<frojnd> sound is all worng
<kumamoto> i really love nomachines nixserver/client
<hyper_ch> nx
<frojnd> oh and what repo do I need for skype to be installed
<DarthLappy> Oops...
<tuxcrafter> How do I install SLiM  http://slim.berlios.de/index.php under xubuntu XFCE
<tuxcrafter> !roulette
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roulette - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxcrafter> How do I install SLiM  http://slim.berlios.de/index.php under xubuntu XFCE
<tamino7> hello guys
<tamino7> i need to install my dsl
<tamino7> i have dynamic IP
<tamino7> and don't know how to install this
<tamino7> now I am on other comp
<tamino7> somehow ethernet card isn't recognized... so
<tamino7> any idea how to install dsl
<tamino7> I have password, username and I know its dsl :)
<tamino7> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<joaospinto> hello guys
<joaospinto> one doubt, to update from an older version of xubuntu is it necessary to reinstall?
<moe_evil> no joaospinto
<joaospinto> ok
<moe_evil> what are yo using? xubuntu 6.06?
<joaospinto> no
<joaospinto> i was just asking
<joaospinto> i use arch
<moe_evil> aha
<joaospinto> why aha
<joaospinto> lol
<moe_evil> ummm, it's a common expresion in my language
<moe_evil> like "ok" or so
<joaospinto> ah
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> i thought it was like laughing :p
<moe_evil> :)
<joaospinto> i was planning to try xubuntu, but i was told that there is a speed difference between arch and xubuntu due to the cpu arch's used
<joaospinto> is there any xubuntu version or something for 686?
<grazie_> joaospinto: there is not a specific 686 build
<joaospinto> ok
<BounC> Bonjour !!
<grazie> Buon giorno
<causeur> Come vai ?
<grazie> !fr | causeur
<ubotu> causeur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<causeur> Lol
<causeur> Sono un italiano vero
<grazie> grazie: not really :)
<causeur> Sono un italiano !!!!
<causeur> Un poco
<grazie> causeur: no, I'm a briitish
<causeur> Oky
<causeur> Very good
<causeur> ^^
<causeur> What are you doing ?
<aoupi> hi, how can I make applications open behind current window?
<slow-motion> halo
<slow-motion> +l
<morphir> where is the smb network located under thunar?
<syamajala> anyone know where xfce themes are supposed to go?
<syamajala> isn't it ~/.themes?
<grazie> syamajala: yes and icons > ~/,icons
<grazie> morphir: don't think thunar supports smb browsing yet
<BFTD> syamajala, also try /usr/share/themes
<morphir> grazie, how would I get to my network files trough x then?
<morphir> grazie, is there any other solutions?
<grazie> morphir: there's no restriction on access...just can't browse with thunat
<grazie> moe_evil: you may want look at this >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<grazie> morphir: ^^
<grazie> moe_evil: sorry :)
<moe_evil> :)
<syamajala> grazie, did they change the format of themes between 4.2 and 4.4?
<syamajala> because i got a theme from xfce-looks.org and its not showing up in the selector
<grazie> syamajala: I think so...but not certain
<grazie> syamajala: where did you put them?
<syamajala> well i only tried one so far
<syamajala> but i put it in ~/.themes
<grazie> syamajala: try system area instead
<syamajala> wow i am stupid.
<grazie> syamajala: also xubuntu edgy->feisty shouldn't be a problem
<grazie> syamajala: ?
<syamajala> i was playing with the gui extractor thingy
<syamajala> and i guess it didn't really extract it or something
<grazie> syamajala: Xarch...?
<syamajala> i used tar and it worked
<grazie> Xarchiver doesn't always maintain the structure
<syamajala> guess so
<syamajala> because it was missing the xfwm4 dir
<syamajala> everything was in the root dir of theme instead of it being name/xfwm4/
<grazie> syamajala: I'd also be pretty cautious updating feisty on ppc...as ppc no longer supported and a lot of stuff isn't getting tested
<syamajala> this isn't going to be permanent
<syamajala> i just missed using xfce
<syamajala> and didn't get to try out 4.4 either
<syamajala> my x86 system has fallen in to disrepair and its kinda hard to get linux running on it
<dejand> hello
<dejand> how to change layout in xfce ?!
<dejand> grazie,
<dejand> how to change layout in xfce ?!
<grazie> dejand: the panels?
<dejand> all stuff
<dejand> and in console same
<dejand> i have slovenian, i want to have enlish
<grazie> dejand: language...Applcations > System > Language Support
<grazie> dejand: XFCE layout....Applications > Settings > Xfce Settings Manager > whatever your want to change
<dejand> there's no xfce settings
<grazie> dejand: there's lots...
<grazie> dejand: corrected....Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > whatever your want to change
<dejand> been there
<dejand> there's no layout
<grazie> dejand: I don't understand...what layout do you wish to change?
<dejand> keyboard
<dejand> as in windows alt shift, switches between layouts
<dejand> or  ctrl shift in some distros...
<dejand> if its set on that
<grazie> dejand: dunno
<dejand> you know on some layouts are y and z mixed up
<dejand> and other keys..
<grazie> dejand: do you mean keyboard mapping?
<gpocentek> dejand: "setxkbmap en" in a terminal
<dejand> gpocentek,  YES THIS
<dejand> :+++++
<dejand> :*** (i got used to this mapping)
<dejand> thanks.
<slow-motion> re
<slow-motion> n8
<Moniker42> hey
<Moniker42> where can i find power management settings in xubuntu?
<icicled> Moniker42, Monitor power management?
<icicled> if so its in the screensaver settings
<icicled> if you're talking about speedstep etc. then those are some other tools
<icicled> packages
<redwyrm> hello
<redwyrm> I'm interested in replacing xfwm with ion
<redwyrm> is there a way to do this?
<redwyrm> and keep other xfce behavior the same?
<sergiu> hello
<redwyrm> sergiu, hi
<sergiu> who know samba
<sergiu> redwyrm hello
<redwyrm> not me, sorry
<redwyrm> I experimented with it a tiny bit years ago
<frojnd> hello guys,.. I need some help
<frojnd> what repos do I have to add to install skype?
<redwyrm> I'm guessing multivers
<redwyrm> multiverse*
<frojnd> ...I have multiverse..
<grazie> !skype | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sergiu> hello
<sergiu> i have install samba-doc
<sergiu> were this document is placed to access it?
<sergiu> where he was installed
<sergiu> i installed it via synaptic
<sergiu> i think that xubuntu linux play with me
<redwyrm> try /usr/share/doc
<sergiu> ok
<Beltz> If I use the LiveCD on a USB drive, will I be able to install stuff and use it as any normal operating system?
<Beltz> And be able to install new applications, etc. so that I can use it on various PCs?
<redwyrm> it all depends on whether you BIOS allows you to boot from USB drive
<grazie> Beltz: I believe it can be done...installation to where? installation to the USB drive would be very limited unless you rework it
<Beltz> I was wondering if it was possible to just put the liveCD files in a USB card, boot from it, and be able to save stuff on it in the future..
<Beltz> Basically, I'm wondering if its possible to carry my operating system, files, applications, with me, and boot linux on various computers without having to install anything there, while retaining my data/apps
<grazie> Beltz: I'm sure what you want could be done, but like I said not with the live image as it. It's not designed to have extra apps or data added to it
<Beltz> Is what I am looking for perhaps more something that I would find in "damn small linux" or those portable os?
<grazie> Beltz: pretty sure you'd need to make your own distro... quite a lot of people are doing it....not as hard as it once was
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beltz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Beltz> okay
<Beltz> thanks guys
<Jester45> can someone please  report a broken package ? its gtk-gnutella
<Jester45> its to outdated to work now it will not connect
<Jester45> well it connects
<Sharn> Rofl..
<Jester45> but it is lacking is many things
<Sharn> Just compile it yourself, rofl.
<Sharn> It's not that bad. :P
<Jester45> i cant figure it out
<Jester45> i have complied before and i wouold like it to be placed in a good spot and be updateasble
<sergiu> how to enter to an local ip adress
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: interesting
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jester45: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Second paragraph has package request info.
<Jester45> sergiu: enter it
<Jester45> sergiu: if you want a localhost is 127.1.0.0 and for most networks a computer on the
<sergiu> why smbclient -I 172.16.1.265 return me 0?
<Jester45> lan is 192.168.*.*
<sergiu> or return me usage
<sergiu> jester45 what?
<sergiu> yes
<sergiu> sorry
<sergiu> :)
<sergiu> i want to enter to 172.16.1.166
<sergiu> give me please an syntax..
<sergiu> ;)
<sergiu> lol
<sergiu> is so hard to enter to an ip adress with xubuntu...
<sergiu> rofl
<Jester45> hows that?
<sergiu> in ubuntu is more easy...
<sergiu> jester45 do you have experience with samba?
<Stu_2> Anyone know where the printers gui in xubuntu looks to populate the list of available drivers?
<Stu_2> i.e. if one was to add a new driver that wasn't included... how would the gui know it's available?
<LordGamer> anyone know SQL here?
<frojnd> :)
<LordGamer> that a yes frojnd?
<frojnd> we don't know even xubuntu :D
<LordGamer> lol
<frojnd> LordGamer... U knew at SQL ?
<frojnd> brand new user?
<LordGamer> no
<frojnd> than u know more than I do..
<LordGamer> ok ;)
* frojnd not proud ..
<magic_ninja> whats ubuntu printer drivers
<Sharn> YES. Finally got accelerated graphics!
* Sharn is so happy he could actually donate to "Envy"
* Sharn heads off to install Beryl, finally.
<redwyrm> Sharn, best of luck
<frojnd> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Sharn> Rofl.. I'm glad to be this far. I've had no luck getting accelerated graphics going for almost 2 months.
<frojnd> i need torrent client GUI!
<Sharn> Deluge is a great torrent client
<frojnd> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<Sharn> There ya go. :)
#xubuntu 2007-02-23
<Sharn> Anyone know if Envy sets the default to XGL?
<Sharn> Or if there's a way to check?
<frojnd> am.. what about ed2k client such as amule for kubuntu
<Sharn> ed2k?
<frojnd> u know ed2k links..
<frojnd> amule?
<Sharn> You can use amule in Xubuntu if it works in Kubuntu
<frojnd> it seems so :)
<jlamr> is xfce the only desktop that comes standard w/ xubuntu
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> there isn't anything else. You could install fluxbox if you're feeling really light, WindowMaker if you like that sort of thing, or Enlightenment 16.
<jlamr> there are others, I assume? Any recommendations?
<jlamr> need light
<cellofellow> lightest I'd ever use is Blackbox. There's also IceWM and JWM.
<cellofellow> well, Hackerbox is so light that it's nothing but window borders.
<jlamr> is it like switching between themes - I dont want get rid od xfce until i find a better one
<cellofellow> I have E16 on here just for fun.
<cellofellow> yeah, you can have all the window managers and the desktop enviroments in the world installed at one time.
<cellofellow> You could install Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu, plus Fluxbox and WindowMaker and others, all at the same time.
<frojnd> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jlamr> ive heard of fluxbox - so basically install w/ apt-get modify some startup config
<cellofellow> jlamr: nope, it's an option under Sessions on the login screen.
<jlamr> ah even better!
<apocalypse> hi, i'm new to xubuntu and was wondering if thre was a xfce prog. similar to smb4k?
<cellofellow> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<cellofellow> pyNeighborhood I think.
<cellofellow> or LinNeighborhood if that doesn
<cellofellow> t work
<apocalypse> cellofellow: thanks i'll check those out. And does the regular "getting media codecs to work and installing" in xubuntu the same as ubuntu? the only difference is the DE right? but installing apps and the structure shoudl be the same?
<cellofellow> yeah. All the same.
<apocalypse> and really stupid questin but, (where is the terminal?)
<redwyrm> apocalypse, Applications > System > Terminal
<cellofellow> Applications -> System
<apocalypse> ohthere it is. thank you =)
<apocalypse> (what is this program called?) like konsole for kde and gnome-terminal for gnome.. ?
<cellofellow> xfce4-terminal
<apocalypse> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<cellofellow> just getting your feet wet in this?
<apocalypse> yea, been using gnome but this desktop lags with it so i'm trying out xfce
<cellofellow> hello adam
<jlamr> wow that wow was easy - gotta say im liking fluxbox
<maxamillion> hi josh
<cellofellow> :)
<apocalypse> i changed the time from 12 to 18, but now when i try to install it says timestamp is too far in teh future, do i have to restart to reset the clock?
<maxamillion> apocalypse: not normally, do a package update ... it should fix the problem
<neozen> meep
<neozen> allo max
<maxamillion> hi hi
<neozen> what's the good word?
<maxamillion> meh .... don't think there is one at the moment
<neozen> heheh
<maxamillion> google ..... that's probably the best word i can think of right now
<apocalypse> maxamillion: sudo apt-get update gets "timestamp too far in the future" =/
<maxamillion> apocalypse: interesting .... reboot maybe, it might just need to sync with the system clock
<neozen> sync your clock
<apocalypse> neozen: i synced it to the internet
<Sharn> Did you restart since then?
<apocalypse> no i'm going to right now, cu guys in a bit
<Sharn> Ugh. Beryl is a frigging pain.
<Sharn> Erm. -the frigging part. Sorry.
<maxamillion> Sharn: yeah .... i ran it for a few weeks at work to show off some stuff to the windows users, but i converted away from it
<Sharn> I can't even get it working, lol.
<Sharn> Brb. Hopefully...
<maxamillion> once it does "work" it does weird things because its alpha software so it just randomly crashes and picks when it wants the animations to work
<maxamillion> nbm
<maxamillion> nvm*
<maxamillion> i can't type ...
<jlamr> beryl == desktop?
<maxamillion> jlamr: beryl == window manager
<maxamillion> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<maxamillion> :)
* maxamillion huggles the bot
<jlamr> ah I see - must be stuck on windows terminology? xfce and fluxbox also window managers? Just for my edification..
<maxamillion> jlamr: no
<maxamillion> jlamr: xfce is a desktop environment that by default uses xfwm4 as its window manager, but yes ... .fluxbox is a window manager
<maxamillion> jlamr: you can use xfce with fluxbox as your window manager if you really wanted to (though i don't see why you would)
<jlamr> maxamillion, okay its starting to come together for me now :)
<maxamillion> jlamr: lemme get you a couple good links for this stuff
<jlamr> yeah im on the google right now
<maxamillion> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<maxamillion> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
* maxamillion <3's wikipedia
<jlamr> okay that helps - so xcfe is the desktop environment for fluxbox...If im wrong i'll just give up and be happy it works
<maxamillion> jlamr: no ... xfce and fluxbox are not related but can be used together if the user would like
<jlamr> ok maxamillion , you've been more than patient w/me - ill do some digging on my own...
<moparisthebest> not quite as big as #kubuntu, but I like xfce more :)
<maxamillion> jlamr: no worries
<maxamillion> jlamr: if you have questions ... just ask
<maxamillion> moparisthebest: yeah, me too ... i run xubuntu on an athlon64 x2 4600+, 2gb ddr2 ram, and a nvidia 7900gtx at work just because i like xfce better
<moparisthebest> ever tried running xfce + beryl maxamillion ?
<moparisthebest> its even better :)
<moparisthebest> plus it makes use of the extra hardware
<maxamillion> moparisthebest: yeah, i ran it for a couple weeks to show off at the office but i found beryl to be annoying so i am back to xfwm4
<moparisthebest> yea, it seems like something that will wear off in the long run
<moparisthebest> but xfce I definitely like better than kde
<maxamillion> the initial "omg my windows wobble when i move them" was really fun, but after some time it just because a pain .... also, beryl on 64-bit breaks java functionality and i need that for work
<maxamillion> :)
<moparisthebest> my java works fine so far
<moparisthebest> except the fact that sun neglects to make a 64bit browser plugin :(
<maxamillion> :/
<moparisthebest> what functionality does it break?
<maxamillion> anything trying to run a swing gui
<moparisthebest> I haven't tried to run swing under beryl yet, now I have to...
<maxamillion> :)
<moparisthebest> Intellij IDEA runs fine so far
<maxamillion> well that's good
<maxamillion> i just couldn't get NetBeans 5.0 or 5.5 to run or tonic point and that was enough for me to just say "i'm done" because i have to code java sometimes at work
<moparisthebest> oh, once when I started IDEA It was a blank screen
<moparisthebest> right click the beryl icon, change the display manager to xfce then back to beryl
<moparisthebest> and it worked fine
<maxamillion> moparisthebest: yeah, it will "open" but nothing will happen inside the window
<moparisthebest> when I changed to xfce and then back to beryl it fixed it though
<moparisthebest> are you running the 1.5 or 1.6 JRE?
<maxamillion> 1.5
<moparisthebest> come to think about it
<moparisthebest> It had problems before I upgraded to 1.6
<maxamillion> well i am off work .... bbl
<neozen> anyone gone from using jbuilder to using netbeans?
<neozen> how's the learning curve?
<moparisthebest> I've never used JBuilder, but netbeans is easy to pick up
<moparisthebest> my favorite is IDEA though
<neozen> ok
<neozen> I'm just getting into using IDE's (since they're used quite frequently in a lot of the places I'm applying for a job) ...and am looking around for one to call home
<neozen> I've never heard of IDEA
<moparisthebest> IDEA is awesome, problem is it costs I think $1200 dollars or something crazy
<neozen> ah
<neozen> ..that would be why
<moparisthebest> since its written in java you can crack it yourself with some bytecode hax
<moparisthebest> or just use a keygen...
<neozen> I only pay attention to free things
<moparisthebest> yea, netbeans is very nearly as good
<moparisthebest> much better than eclipse
<neozen> yeah.... eclipse seemed far too hold-my-hand
<neozen> ....I've used vim for most of my development work up to this point
<moparisthebest> yep, I don't like programs guessing what I am going to type next
<apocalypse> I just installed pyNeighbordhood but it does not show up under /home/tachi, where is xfce's search prog?
<moparisthebest> 99% of the time they are wrong anyway, and I have to fix it
<neozen> apoc: check out /usr/bin
<moparisthebest> you can use locate from the terminal apocalypse
* neozen whacks self in head
<neozen> ...that would be even better
<moparisthebest> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/UnNews:Linux:_Every_time_you_use_EXT3%2C_Hans_Reiser_kills_again
<moparisthebest> haha thats hilarious, if offtopic
<apocalypse> i'm using pyNeighborhood, how come the "scan" feature does not work, but i can add a computer manually?
<cellofellow> sure.
<cellofellow> but, just me myself and I, I've never gotten pyNeighborhood to mount.
<apocalypse> it's nto moutning for me either >.<., would the other alternative be downloading the kde libs and smb4k? that prog works for me fine.
<cellofellow> LinNeighborhood rocks
<apocalypse> k i'll try that one first =)
<syamajala> anyone use xmodmap?
<syamajala> i have setup my .xmodmap and everything
<syamajala> it works, but i'd like xmodmap to run automatically when x gets started
<syamajala> i read that in ubuntu it does this just by checking if you have a ~/.xmodmap
<syamajala> but it doesn't seem to work the same in xubuntu
<syamajala> or should i just do a xfce autostart thingy
<crimsun> I chose the latter.
<apocalypse> cellofellow: linneighborhood mounts fine, thanks!
<cellofellow> happy for that. You figured out how to do the setuid stuff?
<apocalypse> cellofellow: no? i just searched, scanned as me (entered user name and pw) and then mounted. is that the safest way to do ti?
<apocalypse> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<cellofellow> sure. I guess if it works
<cellofellow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apocalypse> thanks that was what i was looking for. gotta do it on every new install
<cellofellow> write a script to do it.
<apocalypse> good idea.
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> installed OpenOffice 2.1 tonight
<cellofellow> cool. I'm waiting for Feisty.
<neozen> welcome prisoner
<Prisoner_> I installed it from RPMs
<Prisoner_> Linux is different I'll say that
<Prisoner_> but I like it
<neozen> .................prisoner... what distro are you using?
<Prisoner_> Xubuntu 6.10
<neozen> ....and you installed from rpms?
<Prisoner_> this url will tell you how
<neozen> probably used alien
<neozen> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Prisoner_> http://bodmas.org/blog/?p=523
<cellofellow> why not use the debs from Feisty
<Prisoner_> the version in the repositories isn't up to date
<Prisoner_> http://bodmas.org/blog/?p=545
<Prisoner_> I found that out, I had some progblems the first time because I didn't uninstall the open office writer Xubuntu came with
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> I just use abiword
<neozen> good enough for my purposes
<neozen> (every once in awhile updating my resume)
<Prisoner_> I read 2.0 had bugs in it
* neozen shrugs ..might have
<neozen> ..welcome magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> sup
<magic_ninja> tryin 2 get this d2 bot working
<magic_ninja> cedeg awon't detect d2jsp windows, i thinking its a api hook prob
<neozen> I have nothing to offer
* neozen looks around @ the other 59 people in the room.... any ideas guys?
<apocalypse> is there a way to optimize watching video through the network from a lan computer?
<neozen> sure
<neozen> use vlc
<apocalypse> i am using vlc and the video is still kinda choppy ... maybe my computer just sucks
<neozen> that's pretty lightweight on the pipe... depending on the codec you choose
<apocalypse> neozen: what do you mean? i just double clicked on teh .avi file
<Prisoner_> Getting videos to work on this thing was a pain, downloading codecs and all that
<neozen> !vls
<ubotu> vls: lightweight MPEG and DVD video streaming server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4+cvs20031028-6 (edgy), package size 376 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<neozen> wait... by watching video through the network..
<apocalypse> neozen: i mean i mounted a folder from my windows machine through samba and i'm tryign to watch it through this one
<Prisoner_> I'm still trying to find a good cd/dvd burner for Xubuntu, may have to just download K3B and deal with it
<neozen> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
<apocalypse> *on this one
<neozen> prisoner: try graveman
<Prisoner_> I downloaded it
<neozen> a little buggy (says something failed when it actually succeeded)
<neozen> but works like a champ
<Prisoner_> can it burn a video DVD?
* neozen blinks
<neozen> ...don't think so
<Prisoner_> I want to burn a DVD I can play in my DVD player
<neozen> ....ok
<neozen> you need a program  that can reencode to mpg2
<neozen> ...can k3b do this?
<Prisoner_> I tried XFBurn but it gave me a problem, it wouldn't burn from an ISO file
<neozen> well... if you have the iso
<neozen> ....graveman shouldn't give you any problems burning from it
<Prisoner_> that I don't know
<neozen> ..go to duplicate cd
<neozen> and select iso as source
<Prisoner_> ok
<neozen> and then your drive as the destination
<neozen> you should be all good at that point
<neozen> ..provided your iso is valid
<Prisoner_> I have a PAL video that was ripped from a DVD I want to burn to an NTSC DVD
<neozen> yeah
<Prisoner_> I tried it in Windows with Nero and it didn't work very well
<neozen> ...it can't do that
<neozen> ....very little can actually
<neozen> you're looking to do complete reencode
<neozen> ..and change of framerate
<neozen> ......that's a complex process
<neozen> go look up tmpegenc
<neozen> ...its for windows
<neozen> ..and it will do the job
<neozen> ....ffmpeg might also be able to do the job
<Prisoner_> I know that, nero did it but not very well
<neozen> ....though I don't have experience dealing with it
<neozen> the results of such a process are always less then perfect
<neozen> ..._far_ less then perfect in many cases
<Prisoner_> thought something in Linux might be able to do it better
<neozen> ffmpeg
<neozen> ..that's the only thing that might be able to pull it off
<neozen> ...don't expect great results
<neozen> framerate conversion is never pretty
<Prisoner_> found a program called DeVeDe, maybe that will work
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> good luck
<Prisoner_> anyone else here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Of course.  We're all here.
<Prisoner_> it's just quiet right now
<Prisoner_> got OpenOffice 2.1 installed using Alien, interesting experience
<Prisoner_> need to get Email running on the Xubuntu side of this system
<Prisoner_> hello there
<Sharn> Anyone tried Quake in Linux yet?
<Jester45> ok i got the gtk gnutella from source forge i got the first file its was Platform i386
<Sharn> :O
<Jester45> but thunar says its a dos/windows exicutible
<Jester45> but... it cant run on windows
<Sharn> You know how to compile... :P
<Jester45> why would they make a windows exe on there
<Jester45> Sharn: i knew how to complie months agoi just didnt want to
<Sharn> Well... what are you trying to do now?
<Sharn> OOOH
<Jester45> get the new version
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sharn: OpenQuake, and a few quake mods.
<Jester45> but they have 3 diffrent types and the picked the first
<Sharn> Read the name: gtk-gnutella-0.96.3.cygwin.tar.gz
<Sharn> "cygwin", that's a Linux command line emulator thing for Windows.
<Jester45> and i was wondering what its for i think its a precompiled version for i386
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> well i didnt know that
<Sharn> PuMpErNiCkLe, did you install it by hand? I'm trying to use the Quake2 from the repos
<Jester45> so i guess i need the regular source then :(
<Sharn> Compiling will only take you a minute. :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sharn: I haven't tried that one.  What's wrong?
<Jester45> Sharn: try tremulous its the quake 3 engine
<Sharn> It just didn't add anything to my menu. Not sure how to get it running.
<Jester45> Sharn: look in usr/bin
<Jester45> or the binary
<Jester45> for*
<Sharn> Jester45, that looks cool. Kinda just trying to see if my "hardware acceleration" is actually working.
<Jester45> well tremulous would be the fastest way
<Sharn> Downloading it now
<Jester45> it get entered into the menu
<Sharn> Woo. 100Mb
<Jester45> i kinda dont like how its in a games section :( made the menu bigger i would rather have it in the multimedia section or network
<Jester45> Sharn: its a whole game
<Sharn> Yeah, I see that. It's not bad. I suppose Quake2 on Windows is about that size anyhow
<Sharn> Now they just need to switch Halo over to open-source so they can make it run on Linux. :P
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> you dont have to opensource it to get it on linux
<Jester45> or wine :) if it runs
<Sharn> Won't run in Wine yet
<Sharn> Supposedly people have gotten close, but it's always missing textures and stuff.
<Jester45> wine will be the best thing for linux games if they get it to run perfectly or close to it
<Jester45> or.... use an xbox
<Jester45> did you hear about halo2 for the pc
<Jester45> its going to be xbox live compatible, you can play xboxes
<Jester45> that open the game to so much more mods and cheaters
<Jester45> and aim/trigger bots
<Sharn> Yeah, I did hear that.
* Sharn has a aimbot
<Jester45> also if you had a touch screen computer you could snipe somone with just a point
* Sharn also can't use the aimbot xD
* Jester45 has and uses aimbots
<Jester45> and hacks
<Jester45> just for fun
<Jester45> i still win with out them
<Jester45> i hate the people that use them becuase they cant win
<Sharn> Lol. You play on xbox?
<Jester45> not really
<Sharn> Ah, ok. So you have it on PC?
<Jester45> i dont have halo for pc
<Jester45> other games
* Jester45 also loves macros 
<Sharn> Right. What other games? Rofl..
<Jester45> macros are very very VERY good for rpgs and other not so fast paced games
<Sharn> Runescape. xD Did that for fun for awhile.
<Sharn> Gonna try Tremulous real quick
<Jester45> CnC renegade freelancer Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<Jester45> pick humans if you can
<Jester45> and when you go to the server list in the top left corner you have to pick internet
<Jester45> then get new list
<Sharn> Got that figured. Runs consistently at 30Fps, so I'm happy. Too dark, though.
<Jester45> depends on map
<Jester45> or you mnight haveto fix your gamma
<dmloewi> webdav, anyone?  how do I get it to mount on xubuntu?
<Jester45> webdav? what is that
<Sharn> Webdav?
<Sharn> xD
<dmloewi> it's a web interface to a shared network resource (often a calendar, but not always)
<dmloewi> I want to know how to mount one in xubuntu...
<dmloewi> it works in ubuntu through the nautilus and the "places" menu, but in xfce I can't do it yet
<Jester45> i could help but im not sure what it really is
<Jester45> i can help mount ftp sites, if thats how your interface with it
<dmloewi> no, it's via http: or https:, but not using a web browser
<dmloewi> it shows up on the ubuntu (gnome) desktop as a shared drive, like a samba share or the like
<Jester45> oo your luck, yesterday i was going to add on to my script to include http :( but i havent got to it
<dmloewi> I posted this question on ubuntuforums and have gotten over 30 views and not one answer...
<apocalypse> are there ways to optimize xubuntu? i'm running it on a p3 300mbRAM machine and it is kind of laggy still =/
<Jester45> apocalypse: yes, remove things you dont need and lower settings
<LinuxLefty> Hello
<apocalypse> jester45: which settings ?
<LinuxLefty> I'm interested in helping to test XUbuntu, but I'm not sure what Herd XUbuntu is currently testing against. It is Herd 3 or Herd 4?
<Jester45> screen resolution is one
<Jester45> !herd
<Jester45> i think 3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apocalypse> LinuxLefty: i saw a 4 on the xubuntu site..
<Jester45> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jester45> on one of them should be the times the herds are released
<Jester45> or... you could search the mirrors for the daily build
<LinuxLefty> ok, I get it. I guess that Herd 4 under testing but hasn't been released yet
<LinuxLefty> So, I just follow the test plan at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Herd4 right?
<Jester45> sure
<LinuxLefty> ok, thanks :) . Sorry if I'm asking so many questions. I've never done any beta testing /w Ubuntu before.
<Jester45> whats a signal handler? im trying to complie somthing thing and it wants to know if i have void or int
<Jester45> i think its int
<Jester45> but the default is void
<Jester45> any ideas?
<prairie_dad> fuse?
<prairie_dad> anybody use it?
<Jester45> no
<LinuxLefty> Jester45: I'm searching but not finding any info except for Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signal_handler
<ignignokt00> hey
<Jester45> hi
<ignignokt00> i'm wondering if there's any way that I can correct screen position?  in xorg.conf or anything?
<ignignokt00> i'm on an old imac and there's no way to adjust it with the hardware
<LinuxLefty> you mean the height / width of the screen?
<ignignokt00> i need to shift the screen about 1/8" to the left, i can't see the scroll bar on any maximized browser or anything
<ignignokt00> not geometry, position
<ignignokt00> not resolution, that is
<Jester45> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jester45> might help
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ignignokt00: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution#How_to_adjust_position_of_your_screen.3F
<ignignokt00> sounds like what i need
<ignignokt00> thanks people
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe:  whats a signal handler? im trying to complie somthing thing and it wants to know if i have void or int
<yohi> wey
<yohi> i want to know how to configure a proxy on my xubuntu
<yohi> could anyone tell me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jester45: It's a bit of code that catches and interprets signals.  Could be either.
<LinuxLefty> yohi: do you want to use a proxy or install a proxy?
<posingaspopular> hey room. I got a new computer (free!) with everything minus a HD, going to throw xubuntu on it ASAP andlet you all know how it goes. what should i use (programs/apps) to make it run? also I plan on using this as a model/test/use ubuntu! machine at my school so any cool graphics, apps, stuff that would appeal to poor people would be great. i go to a pretty poor junior college.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You may want to look at edubuntu, at least to start with.  It's intended for use in schools.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> For modelling, Wings3D and Blender are worth a look.
<Jester45> posingaspopular: depending on the graphics card you might want to look at beryl
<posingaspopular> PuMpErNiCkLe: i run edubuntu on my home computer :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah, cool
* Jester45 likes blender
<posingaspopular> it's an emachines somethings or another
<posingaspopular> already took the 'intened for microsoft tag' off.
<posingaspopular> digital media center garbage
<Jester45> if you want good looks i would go with KDE or xfce
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or Gnome.
<Jester45> but thats my option
<PuMpErNiCkLe> +modelling; 2d animation software like Ktoon and Synfig might be useful, too.
<posingaspopular> PuMpErNiCkLe: I HATEEEE gnome
<posingaspopular> blah
<posingaspopular> run kubuntu on my other comp too
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *blink*
<LinuxLefty> lol, Gnome is cool
<posingaspopular> im using xubuntu/xfce SPECIFICALLY to make it run as fast as possible
<posingaspopular> i want that comp to show it off to the people at my school
<posingaspopular> making it run fast/looker better than Aero (which i used today and sucked!) is the goal
<posingaspopular> its also an Intel extreme graphics 2 card whatever that means
<Jester45> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jester45> and !xgl
<Jester45> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<posingaspopular> i was thinking of running XGL too
<posingaspopular> actually
<Jester45> that should amaze them
<Jester45> make sure you get the cube effect
<LinuxLefty> Beryl has a lot of cool animations
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You may want to consider AIGLX instead of XGL - it's a technically better implementation, and well supported on Intel graphics chips.
<Jester45> i wasnt sure what intel was bettter on
<Sharn> Tremulous is tough. Definitely something to get the need for gaming out of my system without booting into Windows, though.
<iced> hello!
<maxamillion> hi
<iced> wait it seems i've got to change my nickname :P
<maxamillion> lol ... ok
<icedwate> bleh
<icedwate> the other was owned by someone else
<icedwate> anyways.
<icedwate> i'm trying to install xubuntu on a really old computer
<icedwate> have you tried it? :)
<maxamillion> icedwate: not personally, i have semi-decent hardware ... i just like xfce
<maxamillion> i might be able to help though ... what's up?
<icedwate> hmm
<hyper_ch> icedwate: how old?
<icedwate> i can't seem to get the GUI up and running.
<icedwate> hyper_ch: i'm looking at a pentium III with 128MB ram
<hyper_ch> how much ram?
<icedwate> it's not really too ols
<icedwate> old*
<icedwate> but it's limited by its ram
<hyper_ch> schould be fine with 128
<icedwate> yep
<hyper_ch> have you installed xubuntu already?
<icedwate> the problem is, though, i can't get XFCE or whatever to start because the monitor frequency doesn't match
<hyper_ch> is xubuntu already installed?
<icedwate> yups
<maxamillion> icedwate: have you booted the machine?
<hyper_ch> then you will have to edit your xorg.conf
<maxamillion> icedwate: better question ... is the machine running right now?
<hyper_ch> so, I'm off to university
<hyper_ch> cya
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: university? ... i'm off to bed soon
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> time zones are an interesting thing aren't they ;)
<icedwate> hehe
<icedwate> it is running
<icedwate> i'm AT university right now :P
<maxamillion> lol
<icedwate> tried editing the xorg.conf
<maxamillion> its 1am here
<icedwate> i need to fix the frequency again, because i pushed it further out of range
<maxamillion> icedwate: run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (without the quotes of course)
<maxamillion> icedwate: that will edit the xorg.conf for you but do it through a pleasant little menu driven config tool
<icedwate> hmm... okay
<icedwate> i'll try that
<icedwate> thanks
<icedwate> it seems to help a lot
<icedwate> i will take note of the changes it makes to xorg.conf though
<icedwate> :P
<maxamillion> icedwate: fair enough .... might also want to make a xorg.conf backup
<icedwate> yups
<icedwate> i already did
<icedwate> seems like it doesn't help though, even though i selected the "correct" resolution and frequency as per the monitor settings
<maxamillion> well that's interesting
<icedwate> yeah
<icedwate> so now i'm manually editing xorg.conf again..
<icedwate> but nudging the frequency values downward each time
<icedwate> seems to be better... dunno
<icedwate> success :P
<maxamillion> that's strange ... i've never actually run into a monitor that xorg wasn't able to get going once i found the specs
<maxamillion> ah, rock on
<icedwate> maybe the specs were misquoted
<maxamillion> possibly
<_3uG_> how can you get your menu to look like what you see when you use "menu layout" in the settings menu? i'm stuck with some weird broken menu (apparently the "system" menu is what's messed up)
<maxamillion> _3uG_: "sudo aptitude install menu" ... log out and log back in
<_3uG_> ah, i bet the logout/in step is what i'm missing
<_3uG_> thanks
<_3uG_> i'll give that a shot
<icedwate> thanks a lot maximillion :)
<maxamillion> icedwate: anytime :)
<maxamillion> ... uhmmm... brb
<fullmetal> anyone got a sec for an install questions?
<fullmetal> like a bad archive mirror?
<posingaspopular> fullmetal: i'll help if i can, i duno if i can though
<fullmetal> lol doing a netwrk install
<fullmetal> when it goes to find a mirror
<fullmetal> i got to us
<fullmetal> then select the one mirror
<fullmetal> and it says bad archive mirror
<posingaspopular> ah just use a different mirror.
<fullmetal> ya
<fullmetal> ive tried
<posingaspopular> which mirror?
<fullmetal> all....\
<posingaspopular> er where are there mirrors i mean...
<Shak1> Morning. Is there a way to install Xubuntu without the need booting the live-CD up? i have an old laptop and it is trying for 1 hour now.
<posingaspopular> on the web or...
<fullmetal> a friend said i might need to set up a dns server in the install??
<posingaspopular> Shak1: i think there is hold on
<fullmetal> shak1: network install
<fullmetal> XD
<fullmetal> or use a usb drive
<posingaspopular> fullmetal: where are you being prompted for a mirror?
<fullmetal> after i configure the network
<posingaspopular> oh right, wel i duno toomuch about networks, sorry
<fullmetal> lol
<fullmetal> thanks anyways
<posingaspopular> yea i need sleep sorry man i couldnt help
<fullmetal> thanks anyways lol
<Shak1> fullmetal: the problem is. The laptop has no floppy and i have no CD-burner :-) . I can't perform a tework install
<johnnyfive> hello
<sergiu> hello
<sergiu> how can i add an language to the keyboard Layout Switcher?
<sergiu> 
<sergiu> :)
<apocalypse> what's a good torrent prog for xfce?
<hyper_ch> apocalypse: I use ktorrent
<frojnd> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<apocalypse> is there a way to change the default drag and drop from copy to asking you to copy or move?
<kalikiana> apocalypse, press 'shift' ;)
<hyper_ch> apocalypse: or you could use konqueror... it nicely asks what you want to the when you release the left-mouse-button
<maxamillion> ..... the recommendation of KDE apps saddens me
* skirk A F K
<Stu_2> hi... anyone know if anything more needs to be done with xubuntu to have it see a windows shared printer?  I see my workgroup when I go to add a windows printer via samba, but I don't see the printer...
<hyper_ch> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hyper_ch> --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Stu_2> thanks I'll keep looking..
<hyper_ch> Stu_2: you're welcome :)
<LinuxLefty> I'm trying to follow http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX , and to enable AIGLX, it says to run the command "/sbin/aiglx-setup enable" which does not exist. In addition, I can't find any mention of AIGLX in synaptic even though I have universe and multiuniverse enabled
<totalwormage> did you 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<LinuxLefty> yup
<LinuxLefty> I have GLX packages available for install, but no aiglx packages :(
<totalwormage> +
<totalwormage> ho, that was my imaginary kitten walking over the keyboard
<LinuxLefty> lol
<totalwormage> LinuxLefty: i don't know, i don't know if aiglx packages are actually named 'aiglx'
<LinuxLefty> hmm...
<LinuxLefty> lol, what would they be named?
<LinuxLefty> do you think they could be named under glx?
<totalwormage> i don't know :p
<totalwormage> the guide is 'rough' so i suggest to go looking for an other thread
<totalwormage> you _have_ feisty by the way? :p
<LinuxLefty> lol, yup. I just downloaded the latest snapshot last night
<totalwormage> :}
<LinuxLefty> ok, I'll poke around some more, thank for the input
<totalwormage> :p
<hyper_ch> !canon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2> [18:43]  <Alzi2> ok, so i am on Ubuntu, and i have all sorts of files i don't want to lose and haven't backupped yet, and have no place to backup to and nothing to backup with.
<Alzi2> [18:43]  <Alzi2> So, is switching to xubuntu safe, would i lose anything and stuff like that?
<Alzi2> [18:43]  <Alzi2> also, are all the "recommended apps" in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Alzi2> [18:45]  <Alzi2> can you answer all these question, m8t?
<Alzi2> that was in #xfce. Can you guys try to answer it?
<hyper_ch> Alzi2: just do:    sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> and then at the gdm selecht xfce4
<Alzi2> hyper_ch: not without consideration
<hyper_ch> ?
<Alzi2> Yeah, so, is it safe to switch and is it worth it on this machine:
<Alzi2> Motherboard: PCchips M811LU with 8xAGP 5xPCI 6xUSB2.0 and CNR. CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2800+. Memory: 512MB RAM. Harddisk: Maxtor 80GB 7200RPM. Videocard: ATI Radeon 9250SE.
<hyper_ch> you shouldn't have problems with kde...
<hyper_ch> but installing xubuntu-desktop won't harm the system
<frankabel> I just install a usb modem and all seem good
<frankabel> how can I dial?
<hyper_ch> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<frankabel> I mean using system->network setting I configure the connection
<frankabel> but don't know how begin the call
<hyper_ch> did you look at that howto?
<frankabel> nop, I will look right now, thanks
<frankabel> all work great using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#head-f5120acdc3ef62fe7d37bfd3f0c9157ebe9c8ef6
<frankabel> but how I can get connected using GUI
<frankabel> can I use the "network-admin" program to dial in?
<frankabel> I mean after configure all using wvdial and test that all is fine... I want use a GUI app to dil in
<frankabel> what do you advice me?
<apocalypse> does installing gnome or kde libs slow down overall system performance? or woudl it just be slow running gnome/kde programs that are resource intensive?
<cellofellow> apocalypse: mostly when the apps are running. If you have the Run KDE/Gnome Services options checked it'll slow the whole thing down.
<apocalypse> cellofellow: where is that located? because i just installed the gnome libs to use gedit.
<cellofellow> Settings -> Sessions I think.
<cellofellow> (Fluxbox ATM)
<apocalypse> cellofellow: good call, it had the gnome services checked.
<LordGamer> Anyone know a good program to capture movement on the desktop?
<dheyo> hola everyone
<dheyo> i cant get my xubuntu to detect my usb hard disk
<Dh3Y0> i m using dapper
<Dh3Y0> this is the first time i m using the hard disk on ubuntu
<Dh3Y0> btw xfce
<Qew> is your USB HD self powered from the USB hub or does it have its own external power source? If the former, have you tried with an external power source? Try typing dmesg in the console  and search to see if it mentions your external HD (use "dmesg | grep -i usb" {no quotes}).
<Qew> also is this Dapper, Edgy or Feisty?
<dino__> Hello
<Dh3Y0> Qew: its powered by the USB hub, i ll try dmesg
<dino__> What's up, peeps?
<Dh3Y0> hi dino__  can you help me out
<Qew> Dh3Y0: is it directly connected to your USB port or through some unpowered hub?
<dino__> Woah, wondering why my name is that. Went to secondary. What do you need help with?
<Dh3Y0> Qew: directly to the port
<Dh3Y0> cant get my USB hard to work bro
<Dh3Y0> i can pm you all the the stuff it printed out with dmesg
<Sharn> Hard drive?
<Dh3Y0> yeah
<Qew> well, see if it mentions your HD
<Sharn> I have a USB harddrive here that works fine for me... Is it like a normal drive in a case, or just bought all at once?
<Dh3Y0> Qew: i dont think it mentions anything about the HD but this looks peculiar===>[   80.033169]  usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
<Dh3Y0> [   80.033182]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<Dh3Y0> i dunno what it means tho
<Dh3Y0> and this USB HC takeover failed!
<Dh3Y0> i thinks its powered allright coz the green light is on
<xfrost> A cd burner that i can install in xubuntu like gnomebaker but without all the recomended programs like nautilus and everything else.
<grazie> Dh3Y0: most external usb drives need their own power supply.
<Dh3Y0> theres only the USB port on this one, and it worked fine on windows
<grazie> xfrost: is that a question?
<Dh3Y0> grazie:  i think thats a statement lol
<Qew> the 2.6.16 kernel and above have introduced some power checks for USB devices (although unpowered hubs). They set it to 100ma, even if the port itself could allow for 500ma. Mind you, seeing you've connected it directly to the port, this shouldn't be an issue. Still, I'd try using an external power source.
<xfrost> Well, what can i do to don't install the recomended aplications.
<Dh3Y0> so i guess with out the adapter i can get this work eh
<Qew> the idea was to protect against data foul-ups due to power limits. Some say this is overkill, but they seem to have been ignored. Still, this might not apply to your case, but check if it works with an external power source.
<Qew> try it
<grazie> xfrost: you could use graveman...
<Dh3Y0> i dont have one :9
<Dh3Y0> :(
<Qew> have you a powered external hub?
<Dh3Y0> no its connected directly to the port on my box
<Qew> anyway, this might be your problem, but it was worth seeing if it was
<Qew> *this might not
<Dh3Y0> ok
<Dh3Y0> is there anything else i should try cos the power seems to be on on the HD coz the little green light is on
<Qew> I'm going to have to let you down and eat my dinner. Stay here, because some people with better knowledge might be able to help. Have you tried Google, too?
<Dh3Y0> yeah
<Dh3Y0> Qew: thanks enjoy your dinner
<Qew> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php try there, too
<Qew> cheers. Sorry about that.
<Dh3Y0> :)
<Sharn> Does it have a power adapter at all?
<Sharn> Anyone else play Tremulous?
<Sharn> No-one?
<Sharn> LordGamer: do you actually game? :P
<LordGamer> yes Sharn
<syamajala> trying out e17
<Sharn> :O Play anything in Linux?
<LordGamer> nah Windows for that
<Sharn> Awww. Boo. xD
<Sharn> Get "Tremulous" from the repos if you like FPS.
<posingaspopular> LordGamer: you used the 'W' word
<Sharn> YEAH. ^
<posingaspopular> Sharn: I used that 'V' word yesterday and it was the worst crap Ive even touched
<posingaspopular> even worse than 'W, XP'
<Sharn> V? -confused- :P
<syamajala> vista
<Sharn> Ah, of course.
<Sharn> V = DRM. DRM = Uhm... Swear words. xD
<Kresjah_laptop> Hi there! Is there anyone alive here who can help me with some installation issues I have?
<fxr> hi my USB wireless nic is being picked up in network devices (i.e wlan0 has picked up the correct value MAC address.) i cant ping my router tho ..  static ip & no encription on my network) is it a config problem or do i have to push forward and install some drivers.. is the fact that wlan0 is pickin up the correct mac a clue that it might work without loading additional drivers?
<Kresjah_laptop> I've tried for weeks to get help here, usually explaining the details of the issue (that the installer freezes the whole computer) in the same line as my greetings (which from what I've understood is the practice people prefer in here), and haven't gotten a single reply to dat (not even a question of where in the installer it freezes, although I have detailed that many of the times I have explained my issue). I'm about to give xub
<Kresjah_laptop> To give a brief synopsis:
<Kresjah_laptop> I get the live cd running. It runs slow, but it runs. I double click the install icon, and it starts to initialize the UI (the window comes up, but is empty... although there are obvious signs that it hasn't completed loading). The window will remain like that first for about 10-15 minutes, during which I can still move my mouse pointer, and the CD-ROM shows activity. However, after these 10-15 minutes, the pointer freezes too, an
<Kresjah_laptop> ive activity. Although I had no faith of it progressing further, I have tried waiting for ages after that stage to see if it sparks up again... to no avail. That's where I am currently stuck
<Kresjah_laptop> So, anyone willing to lend some help?
<MyGhetek> I have a dell laptop, its a d610 with 1gb ram and 120gb hard drive. this has a 1.8 centrino cpu. i have a dock at home with a million peripherals (all usb) should i go for xubuntu or kubuntu?
<fxr> have you tried another burnt cd? have you tried the alternate cd.. ??
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: I have tried another burnt CD (I've also checked the CD for errors with the menu before loading X on the livecd), and I have not used the alternate CD as I am not familiar enough with linux to start toying around with "expert options"
<Kresjah_laptop> I have been using ubuntu on my laptop (which I am sitting at now) for a few weeks, and I'm very satisfied with it.
<fxr> the alternate cd is not really an 'expert' option .. i would give it a try.. also did you do a memtest ?
<Kresjah_laptop> Memtest?
<MyGhetek> Kresjah_laptop: what are your laptop specs?
<fxr> test the memory no your machine.. make sure your RAM aint corrupt or anything...
<Kresjah_laptop> MyGhetek: The laptop isn't the machine I'm installing xubuntu on.
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: I have no OS installed now. Then I'll have to install win again or something
<MyGhetek> "Kresjah_laptop: I have been using ubuntu on my laptop (which I am sitting at now) for a few weeks, and I'm very satisfied with it." ?
<fxr> n there is an option on the cd to do it...
<Kresjah_laptop> MyGhetek: Using ubuntu on my laptop (a 650 MHz dell latitude), but the machine I'm going to use xubuntu on is even more antique :p
<Kresjah_laptop> Let me dig out that xubuntu cd again
<MyGhetek> ah ok
<Kresjah_laptop> Note to self: If you burn several CDs in a short time span, especially with the same brand cd's... mark them!
<fxr> Kresjah_laptop, i think the alternate cd is design to help lower spec machines ..
<frojnd> where can I take screenshot ??
<fxr> how much memory is that laptop of yours?
<frojnd> how can I take screen shot ?? someone
<syamajala> you need imagemagick
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: The ubuntu machine? Umm... damn, I've actually managed to forget that. Who would have thought I've been using comps for 13 years :p
<fxr> the machine you wanna install ubuntu too..
<fxr> xubuntu
<frojnd> !imagemagic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kresjah_laptop> Oh, the xubuntu machine... it's stretching the limits at 128
<frojnd> !imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.10ubuntu0.2 (edgy), package size 724 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<Kresjah_laptop> But if I am to use the alternate installer, I've gotten myself into a good mess
<Kresjah_laptop> Since the machine I was going to install xubuntu to (which is now without an OS), serves as the wireless gateway to the landlords connection that I share with them upstairs
<Kresjah_laptop> And I can't seem to get files from this machine over to windows machines
<frojnd> arh..
<frojnd> can't find imagemagick
<frojnd> apperantly it's installed but I can't find it
<fxr> Kresjah_laptop, give it a try.. i dont see why you have such a problem with the alternate cd... read this: http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<fxr> "installs on systems with less than about 128MB of RAM."
<fxr> frojnd, you can add a screenshot app to your panels..
<Kresjah_laptop> I'll try that if I can find a way to get the image over to one of the machines with the torchers on
<Kresjah_laptop> and fxr... no matter the outcome of this, I want to thank you for actually replying :)
<Jester45> hi cellofellow
<cellofellow> hello
<fxr> hahah no problem fella.. i just think its tougher to get help in here at the weekends.. i think u may have just chosen bad times..
<Kresjah_laptop> Actually, I've been here randomly at different times of day many days a week for about the last 2-3 weeks
<Jordan_U> I think that the Edgy iso image is currupt
<Kresjah_laptop> And the only thing that happened more often than mutual channel idling, was people answering a ton of other peoples questions (and even install questions and such), and not as much as a single word uttered to me.
<Kresjah_laptop> I know and understand people are using their spare time
<Jordan_U> I need to leave for a vacation and don't have time to file a report, would somebody mind taking the ball / checking this one?
<fxr> strange.. mate i think u were jyust unlucky.. i wouldnt be getting paranoid or anything.. just keep asking..
<Kresjah_laptop> But I can't help but notice when people can tell how to debug this and that and compile kernels, but not give me a tip with a frozen x window
<Kresjah_laptop> Possible. Not paranoid, just a bit desperate. :p
<Jordan_U> I have downloaded, burned, and checksummed it many times, I always get an invalid kernel error
<Kresjah_laptop> That's what you get for struggling with a crappy comp having served as a gateway running windows for over a year :p
<cellofellow> apt keeps saying I've got untrusted sources. I think I may have messed up the apt-keys stuff. How do I fix this? Where do I find keys?
<Sharn> Kresjah_laptop: the alt-installer is actually easier in ways then the livecd. Also much faster and lightwieght.
<Kresjah_laptop> Interesting. Must have been a misinterpretation from my side. I've always been under the impression that it was for those who knew the ins and outs of linux.
<cellofellow> you're thinking of Gentoo, maybe.
<syamajala> the alt installer actually works.
<Sharn> I ALWAYS use the alt-installer, and I've used linux for ess than 2 months.
<cellofellow> I used it once, under QEMU. Only LiveCD's here I'm afraid.
<Kresjah_laptop> Well, you people have indeed convinced me to try it, now I just have to find a way to get it burnt. The image is larger than 512 megs, rigjt?
<syamajala> i never actually use a distros installer whenever i install a distro because they usually tend to suck
<Sharn> less than* You're probably thinking about Debian or Gentoo, as cellofellow mentioned. The image is just as big as the livecd.
<syamajala> i just use damn small linux because most distros can be installed from it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kresjah_laptop: 683 MB
<syamajala> but it was my first time using linux on a ppc system
<cellofellow> I've installed Debian and it's not really any different than Ubuntu Alt.
<Sharn> Gentoo is a compile from source thing - Debian is just very complicated. That's probably where you got the idea it's a thing for gurus...
<Kresjah_laptop> Then I have to find a way to split the file in two. Is there any quick command for chopping it up as two binary files that I can just copy /b together at an xp machine?
<cellofellow> how do you install a distro using DSL?
<syamajala> cellofellow: it depends on the distro
<Sharn> cellofellow, it's not? I thought about isntalling it instead of Xubuntu, since I'll have max 256Mb ram and 433Mhz.
<cellofellow> Sharn: more options, but you can take the easy routes and it's about the same as a command-line (server) install of Ubuntu.
<syamajala> but with most package managers its just a matter of getting a statically linked version and the packages and then specifying the root dir.
<Kresjah_laptop> Actually, I haven't gotten the idea from anywhere that I can think of actually... I've never toyed around with gentoo nor debian. The reason I went for ubuntu was that I had my laptop here, and a friend convinced me to try it (and have since fallen in love with it).
<syamajala> then you just have to mount /proc and /dev, chroot, and configure stuff
<cellofellow> Kresjah_laptop: I think you can use tar to make volumed archives that can split files.
<Sharn> Oooooh, server.. Does it have an easy WM option, like Ubuntu's "xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-dekstop"?
<syamajala> like grub, build a kernel, ...
<Rhaen> good evening everyone
<Sharn> Hello
<syamajala> the best way to learn is doing a lfs and using gentoo
<cellofellow> Sharn: server forgoes desktop and includes apache and other server apps.
<Rhaen> just wanted to look in the channel - I dont have any questions :)
<cellofellow> well, help is always welcome
<Sharn> Yeah, a lot of us just hang out here. xD
<Kresjah_laptop> If I can get the xubuntu up and running on that comp, I only have one more wish before I install ubuntu on my stationary... 3dsmax support somehow (wine doesn't like it so far)
<Kresjah_laptop> And I'll be ever grateful to you people ;)
<Rhaen> is someone working on the xubuntu distribution?
<Sharn> And, cellofellow, if you did a server install with Ubuntu, you could just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and have a running gnome like that. Is there a package of that sort for Debian?
<cellofellow> Kresjah_laptop: what's 3DSmax? we may be able to find an alternative.
<cellofellow> Sharn: there are metapackages. They aren
<cellofellow> 't as complete as ubuntu
<moparisthebest> in KDE I changed the folder it used for my desktop, how can I do that in xfce?
<Sharn> And, Rhaen, not sure what you mean. Like, are we using it now?
<cellofellow> :/
<Rhaen> Sharn: oh, no - I thought of core developers - or maybe contributor
<Rhaen> s
<cellofellow> dunno map
<cellofellow> dunno moparisthebest
<Sharn> Rofl, love the name moparisthebest. Are you just using that name or ARE YOU moparisthebest ?
<cellofellow> Rhaen: try #xubuntu-devel for them
<moparisthebest> yep I am Sharn, where did you see it before? :)
<Rhaen> tanks.
<Sharn> Ruenscape private servers. =P
<Rhaen> thanks. hu
<Sharn> Runescape*
<Sharn> Not sure who doesn't know the name... xD
<Kresjah_laptop> cellofellow: Unfortunately, there are no alternatives. 3DSMax = 3D Studio Mac (version 8). There are lots of free modellers possible to use on linux, unfortunately, there are no alternative exporters to the exporter I need, and those official ones only work with 3dsmax :\
<moparisthebest> the official channel is here as well Sharn #mopar
<Kresjah_laptop> So until wine supports 3dsmax, I'm stuck to windows.
<cellofellow> so, it's not features, it's file formats that's holding you back? Cause Blender is nice.
<Sharn> Neat, mopar is here. I'll look into that real quick.
<Kresjah_laptop> Indeed... file formats is the clue here. I know some people have been working on getting export scripts for blender, but there have so far not been developed to a point where I can use it for my projects.
<cellofellow> :( Silos and lockin suck.
<Sharn> Seems Wine has a hard time with GFX apps.
<cellofellow> they focus on games instead of gfx apps with the DirectX stuff.
<frojnd> !ekigo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekigo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sharn> Yeah. I wouldn't mind PS running. I can't stand the gimp. =\
<Kresjah_laptop> Well, from what I've heard, 3dsmax is a real baddie. It can't even install the app. Although I can't confirm it myself, I've heard various talk about pirate prevention measures in 3dsmax which could be the root of such problems (some have told me that it even creates it's own hidden partitions and stuff, but I don't know how much credibility there is in that)
<Kresjah_laptop> Sharn: I agree. I am having a real hard time adapting to gimp.
<Kresjah_laptop> I've been trying to use gimp for win for a long time now, but I always end up booting up photoshop and continue there.
<Sharn> Mostly I don't like how it's split into 3 windows. And the menu structure is odd to me. If it were all one window and I actually had copy on right click, it would be great for me.
<syamajala> this dev lib thing is no annoying
<fb__> hello anybody here?
<moparisthebest> yup
<Sharn> Yeah
<fb__> fine!
<fb__> i'm new
<cellofellow> my apt keys have gotten screwed and I all of my stuff is coming from "untrusted sources"
<cellofellow> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> blasted bot
<syamajala> it would be sick if i could use distcc between my laptop and desktop/server
<syamajala> but they have different versions of gcc...
<fb__> using Xubuntu my sound is so weak, anybody knows where to configure its volume?
<cellofellow> add the volume applet to the panel
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cellofellow: You can get the gpg keys from e.g; http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg
<cellofellow> ok. dunno what to do with it though
<fb__> where to find this applet?
<cellofellow> right click the panel, and choose "Add Items..."
<cellofellow> it's in there
<fb__> ok I'll try now, thanx
<cellofellow> apt-key add Release.gpg didn't work
<cellofellow> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<fb__> that worked!!
<Sharn> fb__: you should also be able to just put your pointer on that and use your scroll wheel to turn volume up/down.
<fb__> have no scrollweel, but I glide
<Sharn> -makes horrified MSN face- No scroll wheel?
<fb__> laptop
<syamajala> i have a 1 button mouse
<fb__> new question:
<Sharn> Eeeew. Sounds like a Mac mouse.
<syamajala> powerbook
<fb__>  then ; is there a way to skip the log in window with password etc. on boot?
<Sharn> Figured. -shivers-
<syamajala> there is
<syamajala> i just don't remember how
<fb__> ahh!
<syamajala> speaking of which
<syamajala> i feel like ripping out gdm too
<Sharn> fb__, I doubt it... There are better screens, though. There's ones where you click your anme then type your apssword. Eliminating it altogether probably ins't that good an idea anyhow
<cellofellow> System -> Login Windows or whatever, command gdmsetup
<syamajala> i wanna use entrance
<cellofellow> it still uses gdm, just skips the greeter
<syamajala> because its prettier
<Sharn> ROFL
<Sharn> You can get prettier GDM themes.
<syamajala> but entrance is pretty by default.
<cellofellow> does entrance do XDMCP?
<syamajala> i don't know
<syamajala> but i'm guessing it does
<syamajala> cellofellow: according to this article from 2005
<syamajala> http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/26/1528211&tid=26&tid=13
<syamajala> it doesn't
<cellofellow> :( I use xdmcp all the time
<syamajala> but who knows whats happened in 2 years
<syamajala> maybe entrance actually works now
<syamajala> because the last 5 times i tried it, it didn't.
<syamajala> anyway i'm still building e17
<cellofellow> enjoy
<syamajala> i'm hoping it will be a little faster than xfce4
<syamajala> because my system is really slow without nvidia drivers
<cellofellow> E15 is.
<cellofellow> 16 rather
<maxamillion> j0
<cellofellow> why no GPU drivers?
<syamajala> i used to use e16
<syamajala> ppc
<cellofellow> oh :(
<syamajala> and right now no wifi
<fb__> bye friends
<syamajala> it seems to be broken in feisty with 2.6.20-8
<Sharn> Bye fb__
#xubuntu 2007-02-24
<syamajala> e is building now
<syamajala> i forgot to install the png dev libs the first time i built it
<syamajala> it got stuck at building the wm because edje didn't know what to do with the png files for something
<syamajala> its not bad
<syamajala> i'm gonna build entrance now
* maxamillion is too lazy for building from source .... and too impatient
<syamajala> yeah
<syamajala> i used to have a cluster of amd64 systems for building stuff
<syamajala> used to maintain a 64bit port of a distro
<syamajala> but i just stopped one day and sold all my systems
<maxamillion> oh wow ... a cluster and a maintainer, you have been quite the busy bee
<maxamillion> gotta run ... getting off work
<Jester45> !dididie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dididie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moparisthebest> how can I edit what is in the applications menu?
<magic_ninja> how do i start another virtual terminal
<Sharn> moparisthebest, I'm assuming you mean in XFCE. Apps > Settings > Menu Editor
<moparisthebest> Sharn, thats the first place I looked
<moparisthebest> but I cant edit the contents of each folder
<moparisthebest> system, network, etc etc
<syamajala> i can't get entrance to work
<syamajala> it looks cool though.
<kryos> Anyone know where detailed info on editing xorg, etc for old machine using serial mouse,...
<moparisthebest> how can I refresh the desktop?
<moparisthebest> I just deleted all of the files on there but they still show
<syamajala> anyone wanna paste there menu.lst
<moparisthebest> I can syamajala, but its pretty edited
<Grey_Loki> moparisthebest, I think 'f5' does the trick
<syamajala> thats ok
<syamajala> i'm trying to get usplash to work
<moparisthebest> haha, can't get easier than that, thanks Grey_Loki
<moparisthebest> I had to disable the splash for my video card syamajala
<moparisthebest> still want it?
<syamajala> oh
<syamajala> not really then...
<moparisthebest> it wasn't playing nice with nvidia, idk why
<syamajala> i'm using yaboot anyway...
<moparisthebest> is that a boot manager?
<moparisthebest> (I assume so)
<syamajala> its for ppc
<moparisthebest> oh ok
<syamajala> i got a splash screen
<syamajala> but its ugly
<moparisthebest> Ive only ever used GRUB
<syamajala> green.
<moparisthebest> LILO once, but it was a bad time :P
<syamajala> i wonder if i can still pass vga=
<Sharn> GRUB > LILO
<Sharn> =P
<fxr> where would i get amd64 versions of these deb packages, kernel-package libncurses5-dev .. i wanna burn them to cd and move to an uninternet connected pc
<moparisthebest> the amd64 section of the repository
<moparisthebest> I believe it uses http protocol, so c&p the url into your browser and get the packages you need
<fxr> ok right so im having trouble navigating it....
<moparisthebest> I take it you aren't on a 64bit machine right now?
<fxr> no, its sitting beside me.. its not on the internet.. i need these packages to take to it.. m on my 32bit machine..
<kalikiana> How can I open/convert a MS Works file?
<posingaspopular> kalikiana: open office wont work?
<vidd_laptop> what would cause x to crash when changing the resolution?
<kalikiana> posingaspopular, I don't have OOo atm, would it open those files?
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana, what files?
<posingaspopular> kalikiana: im pretty sure it does, give me a second to confirm
<kalikiana> vidd, it's some wps file I got in a mail.
<vidd_laptop> wps?
<vidd_laptop> not familiar with that extention
<kalikiana> Me neither. :/
<vidd_laptop> what app made it?
<Grey_Loki> kalikiana, I usually return said file with a little note explaining how propriatary formats are killing global communications :P
<posingaspopular> kalikiana: no. works sucks, and even OOo wont open it
<kalikiana> Grey_Loki, It's from a relative, so if it works I don't want to bother them. :)
<kalikiana> posingaspopular, Thank you for trying.
<posingaspopular> np
<vidd_laptop> they used M$ works to make?
<kalikiana> I guess so, it comes with some PCs preinstalled, doesn't it?
<Grey_Loki> Yeah, .wps is a wordperfect document.
<Grey_Loki> http://forums.techguy.org/archive-business-applications/41168-solved-what-wps-file-format.html
<vidd_laptop> OOo cant open wordperfect documents?
<posingaspopular> vidd_laptop: apparently not.
<posingaspopular> how ghei is that
<fxr> right i just have to find, libncurses5-dev does anyone know where on the ubuntu repos tree this package lives.. ??
<kalikiana> Grey_Loki, MS recommends to save in a different format to open it in their own office :P
<Grey_Loki> Yeah, I just read that
* Grey_Loki laughs
* posingaspopular cant believe M$
<vidd> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.26GHz @ 2.27GHz]  mem[Physical : 439MB, 73.5% free]  disk[Total : 108.80GB, 93.10% Free]  video[VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP]  sound[] 
<syamajala> woot woot
<vidd> got an issue....
<syamajala> suspend-to-disk works now
<Icarus> Just a very quick question about xubuntu. Although xfce is fantastic, it's still not light-weight enough for me. I want to put [open|flux|black] box on instead. Can anyone point me in the direction to start a different window manager on boot?
<vidd> i tried to change the resolution on this new box and i just get the log on screen
<Jester45> Icarus: sudo apt-get install *box
<Jester45> Icarus: then logout and click on sessions then click your *box then mark it as defualt
* vidd_laptop is jealous of vidd's box (but the boy is finally firing M$ and needs a kick @$$ machine)
<Icarus> Jester: Will that change the scripts to start the new wm automatically, I will I need to edit them manually?
<rswitzer> can anyone help me configure multiple sound cards?
<Jester45> Icarus: when you install the new wm then it gets added to the possible sessions then if you make it default you will normaly login to the new wm and not xfce
<Icarus> Jester: Excellent, thanks for the help mate!
<Jester45> Icarus: np
<vidd_laptop> is there an issue with the "get Xubuntu" link!!!
<vidd_laptop> getting 404 Not Found error!!!!
<vidd_laptop> i have a desktop (just built) that has a 64 bit intel processor that will only install from the x86 install disk....
<vidd_laptop> now i cant get it to boot into a terminal window or change the resolution
<vidd_laptop> is this a known issue?
<neighborlee> hi there
<neighborlee> I just loaded this up..works great so far, although where is the icon notifier of updates...
<neighborlee> also I installed nvidia-glx, but sudo nvidia-glx-config enable says: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed .??\
<vidd_laptop> it is disabled by default
<neighborlee> thx anyone
<neighborlee> ahh why is that ?
<vidd_laptop> idk
<neighborlee> ah
<neighborlee> odd, I thought xuubntu was ubuntu just lighter afa wm goes
<neighborlee> o_0
<vidd_laptop> Applications>system>update manager
<neighborlee> ah
<vidd_laptop> I think it is because there is a known issue with it
<vidd_laptop> or there was....
<neighborlee> even in ubuntu, or just atm with xubuntu
<neighborlee> hm it says I can  change this behavior
<vidd_laptop> upgrading from dapper to edgy...still is for all so far as i know
<neighborlee> software sources on the internet updates tab
<vidd_laptop> yes...you can.....
<neighborlee> na it works fine in edgy last I checked
<vidd_laptop> just disabled by default
<neighborlee> gotch
<neighborlee> a
<neighborlee> any idea about the nvidia thing
<neighborlee> I had same problem in edgy when I tried nvidia-glx
<vidd_laptop> sorry....im clueless
<neighborlee> ah ok np
<neighborlee> thx anyway
<syamajala> anyone know where i can find old versions of packages?
<vidd_laptop> what packages you need
<vidd_laptop> ?
<syamajala> kernel
<syamajala> i found it
<vidd_laptop> yer too quick
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<underdog5004> I've got an nvidia Geforce2 go in my lappy...anyone have success with nvidia binary drivers or anything else to enable 3d?
* vidd_laptop uses the open drivers
<underdog5004> vidd_laptop, how? I'm a total noob...
<vidd_laptop> give me a second (or two) to fid the help page......
<underdog5004> k
<vidd_laptop> underdog5004, you trying to get beryl running?
<vidd_laptop> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<vidd_laptop> section 2 of that page is the open drvers
<underdog5004> yep. thanks a lot!
<moparisthebest> it runs good:
<moparisthebest> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/5909/beryl2eh6.png
<moparisthebest> side view:
<moparisthebest> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/2087/beryl3gm2.png
<vidd_laptop> it ran great on my lappy for about 25 minutes
<vidd_laptop> (then i got bored with it and shut it off)
<underdog5004> I can't wait for beryl! I'm so excited!
<underdog5004> you...shut it off?
* underdog5004 has a mild stroke
<vidd_laptop> it is a resource drain
<moparisthebest> yea, I agree, not as exciting as it looks
<moparisthebest> its fun to play with
<vidd_laptop> (for about 25 minutes)
<moparisthebest> I ran it for a few minutes and turned it off on KDE
<underdog5004> lol, I just wanna show it off to my pro-vista friend
<moparisthebest> but then I switched to xfce and got it configured nice and run it all the time
<moparisthebest> it kind of helps organize stuff
* vidd_laptop doesnt have 25 gig of ram to use it wit KDE
<moparisthebest> and I can watch the irc backwards while I program :P
<underdog5004> yeah, just trying out xubuntu...I was mainly a kubuntu man...but then I got a lappy...a 733Mhz lappy
<moparisthebest> I have 1gb of ram, kde runs fine
* vidd_laptop drools
<vidd_laptop> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1400MHz @ 1.40GHz]  mem[Physical : 724MB, 79.7% free]  disk[Total : 24.48GB, 50.10% Free]  video[Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device]  sound[] 
<moparisthebest> it also runs fine on my cousin's 512mb of ram
<vidd_laptop> it runs ok
<moparisthebest> thats about what my cousin runs, 512 ram and amd athlon xp 2200+
<underdog5004> I've got KDE cooking on a 900Mhz box with half gig ram...it's ok...
* vidd_laptop is putting XU on a desktop for the boy.....
<underdog5004> I've done a couple of charity computers at the shop where I work...
<vidd_laptop> the boy's system:
<vidd_laptop> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.26GHz @ 2.27GHz]  mem[Physical : 439MB, 73.5% free]  disk[Total : 108.80GB, 93.10% Free]  video[VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP]  sound[] 
<vidd_laptop> not exactly charity.....
<underdog5004> uh...yeah...they were free of charge...had kubuntu on them...I didn't charge anything...I'd say that's charity...
<underdog5004> oh...you mean yours...my bad
<vidd_laptop> no...i mean the boy's comp.....
<underdog5004> gotcha, my bad
<vidd_laptop> he is (FINALLY) fire-ing M$
<underdog5004> very cool
<vidd_laptop> no more spending days off disinfecting his system.....
<underdog5004> ummm, I'm looking at the link you sent me...I can't find where to install the driver...
<underdog5004> I think this'll work:   https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<vidd_laptop> did you run those lines of code in terminal?
<underdog5004> yeah, I got direct rendering: no
<vidd_laptop> it helps to check to see if the stuff is alrady installed
<underdog5004> what do you mean?
<vidd_laptop> i see you found the link.....
<vidd_laptop> running the code checks to see if the stuff needed is already installed....
<vidd_laptop> you got "NO" so it is not
<vidd_laptop> and you found the link to follow to GET the stuff installed
<underdog5004> yep
<underdog5004> working on it now
<vidd_laptop> the NICE thing about the boy's system is that it has NEVER been infested with M$
<vidd_laptop> he built the system (with my supervision) from parts
<underdog5004> really? That's a surprise in todays immoral world, lol
<mptech> does xubuntu have xfce 4.4
<vidd_laptop> not yet
<underdog5004> so now he knows how to use a computer, and it's not just an abstraction.
<vidd_laptop> next release
<mptech> vidd_laptop, does the Feisty Fawn beta have it?
<vidd_laptop> and he only fried one board
<vidd_laptop> not sure
<vidd_laptop> havent tried it lately
<vidd_laptop> acually...he didnt fry any boards,,,,,he tried too though (not on purpose of course)
<underdog5004> lol
<vidd_laptop> not like when i taught myself how to build systems in the learly 90's....
<underdog5004> I'm getting an Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! when I do sudo nvidia-glx-config...should I edit my xorg.conf to reflect the change in drivers?
<vidd_laptop> underdog5004, i do not know the answer to that
<underdog5004> it's cool...I already fucked up my install, I'm gonna reinstall tonight anyway
<vidd_laptop> i burned up like 12 boards.....
<underdog5004> looks like it actually worked...
<vidd_laptop> back in the day when they cost 150$ each....
<underdog5004> ok, no. I did glxinfo | grep direct and I got direct rendering: No...looks like I'm gonna reinstall now!
<vidd_laptop> try to restart x first
<underdog5004> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't help, either...I've now got these big blanks bars on either side of my screen...
<underdog5004> oh yeah, I forgot that I didn't just have to log out...I have to restart xserver...my bad...
<underdog5004> lol, when I logged out again, xserver crashed...reinstall for sure
<vidd_laptop> does underdog5004 get the bernt bread award?
<underdog5004> more like burnt water!
<vidd_laptop> [the system is TOAST!] 
<underdog5004> nice
<underdog5004> I'm like a guy in the kitchen...can't do anything well...but I sure can mess stuff up.
<vidd_laptop> the burnt bread award=[the system is TOAST!] 
<underdog5004> yeah, I deserve that for sure
* vidd_laptop has earned several dozen such awards
<underdog5004> lol, good to know I'm not the only one
<vidd_laptop> like the first time i attempted to manipulate windows registry in Win95....
<underdog5004> oh man
<underdog5004> ugh, left my xubuntu cd at work...have to burn it again...oh well
<vidd_laptop> then i discovered you can acually tell the bios that a hard drive has more clusters then it really does.....
<underdog5004> no way...
<underdog5004> One time I ran an AMD Athlon without a heatsink for about 20 seconds...then I touched my finger to it to see how hot it was.
<vidd_laptop> doing that acually destroys the hard drive
<underdog5004> I didn't know that.
<underdog5004> anyway, I had a raw, unhealed...open sore on my finger for about 2 weeks...
<underdog5004> lucky it cauterized the wound
<vidd_laptop> i set the jumpers wrong (back when motherboards were ALL jumpers) and set the board on fire
<vidd_laptop> that was 800$ worth of education.......
<underdog5004> lol, I've turned computers on with a flathead screwdriver to the pins on the mobo...repeatedly
<vidd_laptop> i lever left tools inside the case when powering on
<underdog5004> oooh, me too
<underdog5004> I took the heatsink off an old geforce 4...then ran it...it didn't last long
<vidd_laptop> i did drop a spool of uninsulated copper wire into an open, runnig machine.....
<vidd_laptop> learned REAL quick to always kill power before reaching in there....
<underdog5004> no.
<underdog5004> way.
<underdog5004> I'm running out of things...
<underdog5004> yay...the xubuntu cd is burned and installing...
<vidd_laptop> that was quick
<underdog5004> meh, burned at 12x...
<underdog5004> not quite installing yet...but close!
* vidd_laptop always burns @ 1x.......
<underdog5004> whoa...I just have k3b check for binary equalness after the burn
<vidd_laptop> never know what POS the disk is going into next
<underdog5004> oh...
<vidd_laptop> but if you have a comp that cant burn at 12x, then it cant read a disk burned @ 12x
<vidd_laptop> that was a rather cheep lesson for me to learn.....
<underdog5004> true...I didn't know that was a factor, since the data is the same...
<vidd_laptop> [back when cd burners cost 400$ and disks were like 12$ a pop] 
<underdog5004> nice, I remember those days...
<underdog5004> mid 90's, right?
<vidd_laptop> late 90's acually
<vidd_laptop> mid 90's you needed to morgage your house.......
<underdog5004> rofl
<underdog5004> incredible how easy it is now
<vidd_laptop> ask your 500 employees to take a 1$ an hour paycut....
* cellofellow still has no CD burner. Just a DVD-ROM
<underdog5004> bummer for you cellofellow
<cellofellow> yeah, I use QEMU to install other distros.
<vidd_laptop> with ramdisks....who needs them?
<cellofellow> still, some boxes here don't HAVE qemu and can't run it. They are still rotting in Windows 98/ME.
<vidd_laptop> i remember when a 512 MEG HD was astronomically huge
<cellofellow> I remember my first computer. I was about 8. Old cobled together mac. All I remember is I had a 80MB hard drive and Mac OS 8.
<cellofellow> I use ZIP 100 disks a lot, even installed software on em.
<cellofellow> used*
<vidd_laptop> i remember when floppys were .... well..... floppy
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<cellofellow> actually, that was my second computer, first was a little mac laptop with Mac System 6 or 7.
* cellofellow is too young.
<cellofellow> My dad speaks sometimes of tape cassettes, floppy floppies, and punch cards.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, i was BUILDING comps before you were born
<cellofellow> yeah, that's a given.
<vidd_laptop> punch cards were fun
<vidd_laptop> always make sure you number them....
<vidd_laptop> companies paid more for computer time then for employees to use them.....
<underdog5004> lol
<cellofellow> I discovered something called /usr/games/ppt in the bsdgames package that would take a string and print to stdout what a punchcard with that string would look like.
<vidd_laptop> lol
<underdog5004> ugh, I need more RAM...the livecd is taking forever to load...
* vidd_laptop NEVER ses the live cd.....
<cellofellow> and here we are talking about the days when 64k was a lot of ram.
* vidd_laptop KNOWS hes going to install
<underdog5004> lol
* vidd_laptop remembers when that was alot of HD space
<underdog5004> maybe I need the alt cd...
<cellofellow> gollie.
<underdog5004> vidd_laptop, how old _are_ you?
<vidd_laptop> will be 37
<underdog5004> not _too_ old...I'm 18
<cellofellow> 16
<vidd_laptop> add my daughter and the 3 of you = me
<underdog5004> rofl...yeah...oh well
<underdog5004> vidd_laptop, my burner doesn't support speeds below 4x...
<vidd_laptop> ....where's my cane....
<underdog5004> weird, no?
<vidd_laptop> must be running a winbloze system
<vidd_laptop> ok....im confussed......
<vidd_laptop> i re-installed....and i still get an x crash when changing screen resolution
<vidd_laptop> WTF!!!!
<underdog5004> you got an ati?
<vidd_laptop> not sure
<vidd_laptop> driver installed was "versa"
<underdog5004> I"m using kubuntu edgy w/ k3b to burn.
<underdog5004> vesa
* vidd_laptop has fat fingers
<underdog5004> that should work w/ most everything...is it a lappy or a tower?
<underdog5004> http://www.brl.ntt.co.jp/people/hara/fly.swf
<vidd_laptop> tower
<underdog5004> so...take a look inside. Can't be that hard...
<vidd_laptop> its inigrated
<underdog5004> oh...so look up your mobo model number
<underdog5004> giyf
<kalikiana_> Is there a terminal command to set a file as the new wallpaper?
<vidd_laptop> via?
<underdog5004> via?
<underdog5004> oh right...ummm...try mesa
<vidd_laptop> kk
<vidd_laptop> [ctrl] [alt] [f1]  gives a blank screen......
<underdog5004> weird...I"m no X expert though
<vidd_laptop> mesa is not listed in dpkg reconconfigure xserver-xorg
<vidd_laptop> but via is....
<underdog5004> lol, whoops, I was thinking of something else, sorry
<underdog5004> you know as much as I do, I think
<underdog5004> if not more
<vidd_laptop> well.....
<vidd_laptop> now i have tty1-6.....but no xserver
<underdog5004> and you've tried startx?
* vidd_laptop rebooted
<vidd_laptop> Failed to start the Xserver error
<vidd_laptop> sill having issues
* vidd_laptop wonders if it has anything to do with having a 64bit processor
<underdog5004> probably
* vidd_laptop needs to hit the rack
<underdog5004> howdy
<fxr> were do i get linux-source from? i am trying to make kernel modules for my RT2571 based USB NIC on AMD64, but the make fails, saying it needs linux source...
<underdog5004> kernel.org
<neighborlee> adding nvidia from addremove ..seems to add the wrong one based on one im seeing with uname -r anyway ..and I ran it 'after' doing system update
<neighborlee> known issue ?
<neighborlee> fxr, unless something changed recently..you can easily get them from synaptic, or of course if you rather apt-get from CLI
<fxr> ok great neighborlee.. i need them to get my wireless nic & internet access working on a different pc.. do u know exactly what m lookin for ? so i can download and burn a deb or something to CD..
<neighborlee> fxr, so your wireless stuff wont even with with ndiswrapper ?
<neighborlee> or whatever its called..not having one I forget
<Jester45> your right
<Jester45> or close
<fxr> ammm, no i havent tried ndiswrapper yet.. m just researching it now.. i am looking for a decent howto for it..
<Jester45> !ndiswrapper
<underdog5004> sudo ndiswrapper -i windowsinffile.inf
<underdog5004> I think
<grazie> neighborlee: there have been quite a few problems matching the kernel and nvidia drivers in the repos recently
<neighborlee> ah ic
<neighborlee> I knew about them a week ago or so, but figured surely by now the had been resolved ;0
<neighborlee> thats really odd
<grazie> neighborlee: should be sorted by now you'd have thought....suggest searching the forum
<underdog5004> yeah, and don't forget the meta-package linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic not having the right deps...
<neighborlee> hm ok
<underdog5004> they fixed that though
<fxr> what do i do if my windows driver is an exe? and ndiswrapper needs an inf
<underdog5004> look for the inf online
<Jester45> hehe... my apt-get update is 4mb :) lot-o-packages
<underdog5004> that's it?
<Jester45> not the upgrade just the package list
<underdog5004> ah...whoa!
<Jester45> cool apt has an update
<Jester45> do you think that edgy will be able to upgrade to feisty ? or will it be messed up like drapper
<Jester45> i hope so or im staying edgy
<underdog5004> anyone know why getautomatix.com is down?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> what is that anyway
<Jester45> i hear people taking about it but i never looked into it
<neighborlee> basically it looks like I need to reboot and login with new kernel, since nvidia-glx is for 2.6.17-11 not 2.6.17-10 right ?
<underdog5004> I have no idea. I'm trying to install nvidia-glx-legacy right now...
<neighborlee> ah ok
<neighborlee> well ill  let you know then how it goes ;)
<underdog5004> I fucked up my xorg.conf, so I'm reinstalling...with something like a 4x drive...totally sucks
<neighborlee> reinstalling what
<neighborlee> you dont mean literally reinstalling buntu do you
<Jester45> underdog5004:  you could of just reconfigured your xorg
<underdog5004> oh yeah. my sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work
<Jester45> takes me 5 mins
<underdog5004> I ended up with wonky resolutions
<underdog5004> trust me, I'm a pro at sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg!
<underdog5004> lol
<Jester45> i have constant wonky  resolutions
<underdog5004> yeah, but unintentional resolutions for me...
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i got 7200x3072 right now
<Jester45> never can find good wallpapers
<underdog5004> yech! Dual head?
<Jester45> tri head
<underdog5004> nice
<Jester45> 3 of them at 2400x1024
<underdog5004> very nice, very nice indeed
<Jester45> heh cuts my FPS on games down
<Jester45> i get problems with xorg also
<underdog5004> I bet...I was reading about this guy who had a 12 box cluster to do his graphical stuff for his graphics cards...something like that, anyway...
<Jester45> all 3 moniters were $500 total
<Jester45> USD
<underdog5004> whoa, super deal!
<Jester45> i know
<Jester45> and good res
<Jester45> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/Images/quake_24_screens_thumbnail.jpg
<Jester45> look at the size compared to the keyboard
<underdog5004> yep, that's the one
<underdog5004> there was a full article on digg a long time ago
<Jester45> i got a 2 regular moniter outputs plus a tv one that i got a converter for
<Jester45> hey cellofellow
<cellofellow> hi
<Jester45> cellofellow: you know a month ago you all ways seen me join now get to see you
<cellofellow> I been having a somewhat different schedule.
<Jester45> cellofellow: have you tried Beryl on xfce? i just cant get it to work
<Jester45> xgl runs just no beryl
<cellofellow> I tried once, and it didn't work.
<underdog5004> I'm heading that direction too, Jester45
<Jester45> i got it working on kde but no xfce
<cellofellow> ask maxamillion
<Jester45> i gave up
<Jester45> tried everything
<underdog5004> lol, don't tell me that!
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> do you have nvidia ?
<Jester45> if not then your may still have luck
<Jester45> i tired the beryl projects live cd and... it didnt boot
<Jester45> it was sad
<Jester45> so i erased the disc
<Jester45> and put dsl back on
<Jester45> cellofellow: i got 80gb of mulitmedia :)
<underdog5004> dsl kicks major ass
<neighborlee> not our dsl..cable stomps all over it
<neighborlee> for now anyway
<underdog5004> I meant Damn Small Linux (www.damnsmalllinux.org)...A complete distro in 50 Megs
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone in here familier with mythtv
<bigfuzzyjesus> sup DarthLappy
<DarthLappy> 'Lo bigfuzzyjesus
<bigfuzzyjesus> DarthLappy, have you ever used mythtv
<DarthLappy> bigfuzzyjesus: Nope.
<DarthLappy> I've been meaning to though.
<bigfuzzyjesus> im looking into it
<bigfuzzyjesus> using a computer i already have as the backend
<bigfuzzyjesus> and using a mini itx for the front end
<DarthLappy> I'd just like some way to be able to watch TV on my computer though.
<noodles12> ok i screwed up my system!!! i was running xubuntu edgy and i installed BUM to get rid of services i didn't need. I got rid of GDM because i thought that was for gnome adn not xfce, adn now i can't log in.. when i start my computer, the screen is all fuzzy and blinking. how do i fix this when i use a live cd? what config files do i change to get gdm to auto start again?
<Jester45> nobody in here would happen to have an idea for me to write about?
<Jester45> im bored so i need to do somthing
<posingaspopular> Jester45: what do you mean write?
<posingaspopular> as in poetry, a blog, pee in the snow?
<Jester45> like a story
<posingaspopular> oh dude i hate stories
<Jester45> not poetry
<posingaspopular> writing them is too much of a pain for me
* posingaspopular enjoys writing poetry more than stoires
<Jester45> or a idea for blog
<Jester45> but your gonna have trouble getting me interested in something
<posingaspopular> ive been trying to rack my brain for a blog idea too
<Jester45> lol
<posingaspopular> though im pretty busy with fending attacks off for calling oprah a sellout right now...
<Jester45> i keep typing a page or so of a story then stop
<Jester45> and i cant thing of anything important to blog about
<posingaspopular> yea i hit that rut too
<posingaspopular> so im just going out and doing other stuff,
<Jester45> im really wanting to get about 30 pages done this week
<Jester45> but... i dont think its gonna happen
<posingaspopular> 30 pages is wayyyy too much for me
<posingaspopular> id be lucky to get 5 done in any week
<Jester45> i could do the last bit of my script but im not up to it
<Jester45> if you wanna read something -> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Stuffs/CnCstory
<Jester45> its long but
<Jester45> i typed it at school becuase i was bored and when i saved it as a MS word document
<Jester45> and then opened in mousepad it got extra enters
<posingaspopular> my writing stuff is on writerscafe
<Jester45> the script i need to finish is to convert a video file into a dvd and to author it
<Jester45> im stuck on authoring it i all ways just made a xml file for the menus and stuff but i dont know how to get it in a command
<posingaspopular> this ins't opening...
<Jester45> and it would be much better to keep it as just a script not a 2nd file
<Jester45> try now
<posingaspopular> .... no
<posingaspopular> ...
<Jester45> is it even connecting?
<posingaspopular> nH
<posingaspopular> nah
<Jester45> because its running from my house and im trying to get on it
<posingaspopular> ah okay
<Jester45> its not connecting also
<maddash> everyone here is running xfce, rah? anyone and willing to share their `ps aux`?
<Jester45> ps aux?
<posingaspopular> dang i gotta up at around 7 in like 5 hours
<posingaspopular> this means i leave
<Jester45> i would
<posingaspopular> Jester45: hit me up with it later and i'll look at it
<maddash> Jester45: fire up a cmd prompt and type in `ps aux`
<maddash> Jester45: then pastebin the output
<Jester45> k
<maddash> actually, it's easier to `ps aux > somefile` and upload the file to pastebin
<Jester45> El slow pastebin
<Jester45> http://pastebin.com/887778
<Jester45> that work?
<maddash> some of the stuff to the right has been cut off, but that's fine. xfce4 uses surprisingly little memory.
<maddash> thanks, i think i'll go try it out
<Jester45> np
<Jester45> but i could of told you that
<Rhaen> morning
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moin
<Rhaen> well, moin is also fine :)
<davidwinter> hi all
<davidwinter> I'm trying to install on an old Dell laptop, but installation appears to freeze after the keyboard set-up.
<davidwinter> What's the next step after setting up the keyboard?
<davidwinter> Just trying to figure out where it's stumbling.
<davidwinter> After setting the keyboard up, it "Detecting Hardware to find CD-ROM Drive" -- that finishes, then the blank blue screen
<Rippawallet> ubuntulog is batty
<Rippawallet> lol
<Prisoner_> hi
<Prisoner_> anyone here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Of course.
<Prisoner_> seems like you're always here
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not just me.
<Prisoner_> hmmm
<rahmetli> can anybody help me with tor?
<rahmetli> i get timeout when i use "tsocks curl www.whatismyip.com"
<dioxin> Hi! Suddenly I can't transfer my digitalcam pictures from the camera to the computer, The camera says "connectet to the computer" but the computer says "cameratype not recognized" or something like that! What has happend? How can I fix it?
<dioxin> help :S
<flumoxed> Hello, I've installed feisty xubuntu. Nice but... How the hell do I run synaptic (needs root) ??
<flumoxed> Anyone??
<grazie> flumoxed: root is not needed....your user password is required
<flumoxed> Lol, Ok. 99.9 % of Linux distro's use root ;-|  I see a whole new learning curve coming....
<jlamr> where do I need to browse to so I can play streaming mp3s w/ gxine? I have the  codecs installed
<grazie> jlamr: I don't know what you mean?
<grazie> jlamr: if you're looking for online streams >> http://www.shoutcast.com/
<jlamr> yeah - in firefox, if I go to shoutcast cast, click a link, it prompts for save/browse where do I browse to to play w/ gxine?
<grazie> jlamr: configure firefox to play the streams using gxine
<jlamr> you mean mozplugger?
<gop> !Kylix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kylix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas-dosanjh> hello guys could i get a tiny bit of help please
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> i have a problem
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<kristjans> how can i make print screen with print screen button in xubuntu?
<gpocentek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gpocentek> kristjans: IIRC you can do this using gimp
<lesshaste> is there an app to show the signal strength of wireless connections?
<gpocentek> lesshaste: wifi-radar can do that
<lesshaste> thanks
<grazie> kristjans: use the gimp or add the screenshot plugin to the panel
<lesshaste> also..  I just got wpa working with madwifi but it was quite hard. There seems to be a bug that means that nm-applet doesn't recognise madwifi at all
<lesshaste> wifi-radar doesn't show the encryption type it seems
<lesshaste> and edit doesn't do anything it seems
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> i have a small problem,  due to some reason or bug in my bios i could not able to boot from my cdrom, is there any way i can boot from floppies and load the cdrom driver and install it like xp
<lesshaste> vrkhans, yes... there is a page on alternative ways to install ubuntu
<lesshaste> vrkhans, and that is one of them :)
<lesshaste> crimsun, can you boot from a usbstick?
<vrkhans> leshaste: what page you are talking about
<lesshaste> vrkhans, search for it in the ubuntu website
<hyper_ch> kristjans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312844
<vrkhans> lesshastte: do you know link for that page, i tried but fail
<lesshaste> vrkhans, sorry you will have to search for it,, I don't have time to do it for you now
<lesshaste> how do you enable "suspend" for a laptop?
<lesshaste> it doesn't seem to be doing it at the moment
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<PuMpErNiCkLe> First link has alternative installation methods.
<lesshaste> anyone runningn xubuntu on a laptop?
<lesshaste> how do I get suspend/hibernate to work?
<kristjans> it just kind-of-works for me
<slow-motion> hallo
<lesshaste> how do I install realplayer 10 ?  Do I need plf or something else?
<grazie> lesshaste: >> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<lesshaste> grazie, thanks.. Used the canonical repo as I couldn't find it in the plf one
<lesshaste> grazie, how to get the realplayer plugin for firefox?
<grazie> lesshaste: i think the details are on the same page ^^
<lesshaste> grazie, restarting firefox was the key :)
<lesshaste> thx
<lesshaste> now I just need to work how to get hibernate/sleep working
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<lesshaste> I seem to have acpid installed
<lesshaste> but I don't really know where to start
<grazie> lesshaste: don't have a laptop, but what size ram and what size swap?
<lesshaste> 512ram, 1.6 swap
<grazie> sounds good
<lesshaste> yes... but I have no idea how to start setting up sleep/hibernation :)
<grazie> should just work...but people do seem to have problems...usually 'cos they've a tiny swap
<Kresjah_laptop> Ok, to everyone who helped me out yesterday, thank you so very much. I know managed to get xubuntu installed on the machine I was working with yesterday.
<Kresjah_laptop> Thath's the good news. The bad news is that I'm having problems getting the wireless connection up and running.
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: good news about installation...afraid I nothing about wifi...have you read the ubuntu guides?
<lesshaste> hi Kresjah_laptop
<lesshaste> Kresjah_laptop, I was wondering if you had got sleeping or hibernation working on your laptop :)
<lesshaste> Kresjah_laptop, I just got wireless working myself... what is the problem?
<Kresjah_laptop> I have one wireless card (running a Ralink RT2500 chipset), but the networking setting shows two entries for it; wmaster0 and wlan0. I've tried setting up both with connection settings to connect to my access point, and I get no errors (as if it gets a link), but it does not seem to be able to get to the internet.
<Kresjah_laptop> grazie: Haven't checked through all of it yet, but my ubuntu machine (the laptop i'm sitting on now has no problems connecting)
<Kresjah_laptop> lesshaste: Hehe... I had been up for about 36 hours, so yes... I went to sleep :p
<grazie> !wifi | Kresjah_laptop : in case this is something you haven't yet seen
<ubotu> Kresjah_laptop : in case this is something you haven't yet seen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gop> what a good screen cast for linux
<Kresjah_laptop> Nice. Hadn't noticed that there was a specific guide for my wlan chipset
<grazie> gop: I don't know of screencast sw for linux. but you can set up a Windows machine and capture with vnc
<Kresjah_laptop> Interesting... lspci reports it as a RaLink unknown device 0302 rather than a RT2500
<grazie> gop: I think Canonical also provide a server....have you seen this link?
<grazie> gop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwNZDeB1k8s
<Kresjah_laptop> Is it possible to switch
<Kresjah_laptop> driver easily?
<Kresjah_laptop> Using edgy btw
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gop: Xvidcap works fairly well.
<gop> PuMpErNiCkLe,  it does
<gop> hmm how does one     start using that
<Kresjah_laptop> No one who can tell me how to switch drivers for my network card (the driver I want to switch to should from what I've understood be supplied with the xubuntu cd)?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I don't think it's been packaged.  An alternative, which is in the repos, is Istanbul.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kresjah_laptop: modprobe -r will remove the old one, letting you load the new one.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Istanbul seems to work well enough.
<gop> wow
<gop> the wiwi remote can be used for many things
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Added bonus is that it records in Theora.
<Kresjah_laptop> PuMpErNiCkLe: Will try that...
<gop> oh
<Kresjah_laptop> How do I find out what the name of the module to load for my card is though?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Online documentation, usually.
<rahmetli> can beryl be used with sfce?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gop: Possibly useful reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screen_recording_software
<rahmetli> xfce*
<cellofellow> yes
<Kresjah_laptop> And last question... how do I find the name of the currently installed module?
<cellofellow> lsmod
<cellofellow> lists loaded modules
<Kresjah_laptop> Thanks
<Kresjah_laptop> That's odd. It seems to have refused to load the module
<Kresjah_laptop> What is xubuntu's built in alternative to gedit?
<cellofellow> Mousepad
<cellofellow> which is more an alternative to notepad
<Vincent_k> can someone give some advice of a nice gpg manager for xfce
<Vincent_k> like kgpg
<Vincent_k> but lightweight
<AzRich> Hello!! How's things here?
<cellofellow> ok, quite quiet
<AzRich> I'm thinking about trying Xubuntu on an old thinkpad 380xd. Any ideas what I might watch out for?
<cellofellow> have the alternate CD handy.
<AzRich> am currently in process of download and burning it now.
<cellofellow> have access to this channel, I guess. I don't know anything about thinkpads really.
<AzRich> this one is a pentium mmx 233m, w/ 96M memory and a 4g disk. Currently running puppy 2.13, and having problems w/ the sound card. Hoping that xubuntu is easier to find and load drivers, etc.
<AzRich> I ran Ubuntu on this hardware for a while, but it was verrrrryyyy ssslllllooooowwwwl.
<cellofellow> DSL is loaded with lots of drivers. Tried that? Xubuntu should run on that box, but you may need to use lighter apps than even Xubuntu has.
<cellofellow> DSL-N (Not) even better for that box maybe.
<AzRich> haven't tried dsl
<AzRich> I do like the debian apt-get stuff. Would dsl or -n have that?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> DSL is based on Debian and Knoppix. (which is based on Debian.)
<AzRich> cool. will keep it in mind if xubuntu doesn't get it.
<cellofellow> ok, awesome
<AzRich> I would think that the extra stuff added by knoppix would add more overhead?
<cellofellow> It uses the driver and startup core. Makes it start a little slower.
<cellofellow> And includes more drivers, so it has smaller apps than Puppy. DSL-N takes DSL, adds a 2.6 kernel (DSL has 2.4) and most of the apps in Puppy.
<AzRich> I remember that Ubuntu took almost a day to load on here. I expect xubuntu and the alternate cd will be much better. Would you expect dsl to be a bear to install?
<cellofellow> nah. Especially in CLI mode, should take only minutes.
<AzRich> cli?
<cellofellow> it has a CLI installer. you type 'install' and the bootpromt (Command-Line Interface, as opposed to GUI.)
<AzRich> 'k. Thanks.
<AzRich> I'll try dsl if xubuntu doesn't work.
<cellofellow> you said that before. :)
<AzRich> what part of the world are you located?
<cellofellow> UT, USA
<AzRich> not so far. I'm in Phx.
<cellofellow> cool.
<AzRich> this time of year, yes.
<cellofellow> cold up here.
<AzRich> I went to South Ogden a few weeks ago, and up to Park City. Had a great time.
<cellofellow> Sundance Festival or something?
<AzRich> No, a reunion of sorts. My wife's old girlfriend/bridesmaid we hadn't seen since the wedding 39 years ago lives up there.
<cellofellow> oh, neat
<AzRich> Well, the download s/b about done. I'll sign off. Thanks for the advice.
<Kresjah_laptop> Why does xubuntu show 2 wireless cards by the way? wlan0 and wmaster0 ... I only have one card
<fxr> is vnc the way to go if i wanna control a remote pc (xubuntu) on my network? anyoen of know of any issus with amd64//
<Kresjah_laptop> Hi fxr :)
<fxr> hey fella.. hows things? u get that lappy sorted yet?
<JamesP> Lo all
<Kresjah_laptop> The lappy is the one that's always been working :p It's my internet gateway that didn't
<JamesP> I've just installed xubuntu as per this tutorial: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<JamesP> it seems to have worked fine
<Kresjah_laptop> And the good news, I'm fiddling with xubuntu settings on it as we speak
<JamesP> however once booted.. it asks me for username/password
<Kresjah_laptop> The bad news... can't get my wireless connection up and running
<JamesP> under normal ubuntu install... i'd enter that info during setup
<JamesP> but it wasn't a normal ubuntu install.. so wasn't asked for the information... is there a default username/password ?
<fxr> ahh right, sorry my memory is a bit... fecked.. so u got ubuntu onto it then?
<fxr> your gateway..
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: Yup, xubuntu is up... network is down
<Kresjah_laptop> JamesP: You could try root or oem with no password
<fxr> k.. should be handy enough to sort.. what wireless card u using...
<Kresjah_laptop> Although I don't know if they'll work JamesP
<Kresjah_laptop> fxc
<Kresjah_laptop> Ops
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: A CNet something that I don't  remember, which has to my recollection a RaLink RT2500 chipset
<hyper_ch> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Kresjah_laptop> It detects the card in lspci as RaLink Unknown Device 0302, and in network configuration shows two cards; wlan0 and wmaster0
<fxr> hhmmm.. so ur sure its a based on the RT2500 chipset?
<Kresjah_laptop> I was thinking of just trying to get it to run the xubuntu-supplied rt2500 module, so I ran a modprobe rt2500, restarted, and lsmod didn't show the module at all
<Kresjah_laptop> I'll recheck
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You don't have to reboot after running modprobe.
<JamesP> Kresjah_laptop - oem/root dont seem to work
<JamesP> with no password
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Rebooting would return it to the default state, which wouldn't have it loaded.
<JamesP> can i escape to a terminal at all ?
<JamesP> tty0-6
<PuMpErNiCkLe> JamesP: Yeah, but you'd still get a password prompt.  You may be able to boot into recovery mode, though, which will give you a root console.
<Kresjah_laptop> http://ralink.rapla.net/     I have the CNet CWP-854
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (Either by choosing the 'recovery mode' option in Grub, if it's been setup, or by appending the word 'single' to the kernel line if it hasn't.)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kresjah_laptop: ^^^^ Up about 10 lines - don't reboot after running modprobe.
<Kresjah_laptop> Yeah, saw that, but it doesn't seem to work anyways (either that, or it's just the fact that I'm still a newbie so I have no clue on what to do further :p)
<fxr> k ll have a look at that now.. the RT2500 should work out of the box, have you been into the networking applet & entered you ESSID?
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: I know, that's what I don't understand (why it doesn't work ootb). Yup, but as said, it shows two wireless interfaces, wlan0 and wmaster0... tried all combinations possible
<Kresjah_laptop> And made sure both ESSID and key were correct
<Kresjah_laptop> I'm starting to get used to my machines having compatibility issues of all sorts. Haven't been able to get Mesa running on my laptop (nor did I get GL on it when I used windows)
<fxr> yeah, whats in your /etc/network/interfaces file is there any mention of ra0 ??
<Kresjah_laptop> No mention of ra0 at all
<fxr> bear with me, here.. m just trackin back my steps.. ve been messing with 2 wireless cards today..
<fxr> is there a rt2500.ko on your system anywhere?
<Kresjah_laptop> That's ok. I'm just happy to recieve help :)
<Kresjah_laptop> Well, there obviously is, as modprobe loads the module
<fxr> right so.. is ra0 set up as an alias to rt2500
<Kresjah_laptop> Have no idea
<Kresjah_laptop> How to I check?
<fxr> open file /etc/modprobe.d/alias and do a search for rt2500
<fxr> alaises
<fxr> aliases
<fxr> !
<Kresjah_laptop> Nope... guess that needs to be set up then
<fxr> i think there is a way to short cut this tho... m guessing if you stick your alias in there & then add iface ra0 etc to interfaces, that should get it working.. i could be wrong tho..
<Kresjah_laptop> I could try, but then you also have to tell me how to modprobe the rt2500 module so that it sticks through rebooots
<Kresjah_laptop> I did what you suggested, but then I wasn't aware of modules not sticking through reboots, so it didn't load the ra0
<fxr> sudo modprobe rt2500 *should* install and make it 'stick'
<Kresjah_laptop> That's what I did last time. The module is in the list now, but if I reboot, it's gone agian
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Add it to /etc/modules
<Kresjah_laptop> There, stuck. I'll try readding ra0 to the interfaces then
<cubdukat> Good afternoon.
<cellofellow> hello
<cubdukat> I'm having a weird kinda problem in Xubuntu that I can't figure out here.
<cubdukat> I was hoping you guys could help before I have to reinstall my entire system.
<cellofellow> I'm not a wizard. :( :) but I can help with details, I think I can anyways.
<cubdukat> Thanks. Here goes. When I boot into Xubuntu, I get an error message that says "Either --appname or --package arguments are required."
<Kresjah_laptop> Ok... restarted. There is no ra0 and no wireless internet, however, now there is a sit0 (no wireless extenstions) in iwcofig
<cubdukat> I also have nothing on my desktop except for icons.
<cellofellow> :/
<fxr> is that ra0 alias set up?
<Kresjah_laptop> Guess not
<cubdukat> I had this same problem in Kubuntu, but I solved it by deleting the .kde folder and reinstalling kubuntu-desktop.
<fxr> try and manually enter the ra0 setup into your interfaces
* cellofellow is overwhelmed with both cubdukat and Kresjah_laptop's things.
<hyper_ch> cubdukat: just go to the CLI, remove to xubuntu-desktop and install it again
<cellofellow> cubdukat: well, they seem like seperate problems.
<Kresjah_laptop> cubdukaT: I think I might now what triggered your issue, but not how to fix it
<cellofellow> cubdukat: log in to xfce and type alt+f2 and run sfce4-panel
<cellofellow> xfce4-panel*
<hyper_ch> ^^
<cubdukat> What might've triggered it? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling xubuntu-desktop, but that didn't work. Is there a folder like .xfce that I have to delete before I reinstall it?
<Kresjah_laptop> cubdukat: Well, when I tried using the live CD, I headed into the desktop configuration (can't remember the name of it)
<Kresjah_laptop> Then unchecked "let xfce handle my desktop" or somethinhg like that
<cubdukat> if I have to reinstall, I'm definitely gonna reinstall with 6.06.
<Kresjah_laptop> And boom, everything was gone
<Kresjah_laptop> I tried going back in and check it, but it didn't help
<Kresjah_laptop> Hold on, and I'll see if I can find a reason to fix it
<cubdukat> One of the things I thought might be an issue was that I installed kubuntu-desktop after I installed xubuntu-desktop.
<hyper_ch> kubutnu and xubuntu are different
<hyper_ch> they shouldn't interfere
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: I tried setting it up into interfaces, didn't help. That was when sit0 showed up after reboot
<cubdukat> I thought I had seen somewhere that if you did this you had to do it in a certain order to keep from borking one of them.
<hyper_ch> cubdukat: did you do what cello said?
<cubdukat> Trying now.
<cubdukat> Okay, that got it back.
<Kresjah_laptop> Good to hear cubdukat :)
<cubdukat> It's like something seems to turn it off at bootup. What would cause that?
<cubdukat> And is there something in the Settings menu I could check off to make it permanent again?
<Kresjah_laptop> Have you checked if the checkbox I mentioned is checked?
<cubdukat> I'm in "Desktop Preferences" right now, but I don't see anything that pertains to the taskbars.
<cubdukat> Looking into a couple other things now.
<fxr> maybe you could try recompiling the kernel module Kresjah_laptop
* fxr 2.6.20 kernel update has just broke his rt61.ko module.. 
<fxr> how do i update firmware in linux/ubuntu?
<JKnife> !seen maxamillion
<LordGamer> Anyone Know any good open source Docs? I am DLing Revolution OS but I have never seen it
<slow-motion> n8
<BFTD> hey slow-motion
<cobehg1> hello
<cobehg1> I'm new to Linux, Xubuntu and in addition to irc too. I've got a question concerning my graphic drivers and a zip drive, Could someone of you tell me wheter I'm in the right channel for that kind of support, or not, please? Thanks a lot
<cobehg1> Ich bin sowohl mit Linux, bzw. Xubuntu, als auch mit irc gnzlich unerfahren, habe aber einige Frage bezglich eines Treibers fr meine Grafikkarte und zu einem Zip Drive, kann mir einer von euch verraten, ob ich hier eventuell eine Antwort bekommen knnte? Danke sehr
<grazie> cobehg1: what's the graphic driver problem? If you prefer  german support you could try the german channel
<grazie> !de | cobehg1
<ubotu> cobehg1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cobehg1> I guess it's rather the time to ask you, because its 11pm local time in germany:)
<grazie> cobehg1: most people on the channel are in the usa I think
<cobehg1> I got an new installed xubuntu, but my monitor promted after the first boot
<cobehg1> out of range, which ment it couldn't deal with the graphic signal i guess
<cobehg1> by now my computer is running after I reconfigured the xserver
<cobehg1> and changed the driver
<cobehg1> to vesa
<grazie> cobehg1: you want to use  a different driver?
<cobehg1> of course its no very comfortable, because there's a delay in my screen actions now
<cobehg1> I got a matrox card
<cobehg1> and  I tried to change the driver as it's described in the wiki I found
<cobehg1> but unfortunatly it didn't work out
<cobehg1> I'd prefer to have a better performance
<grazie> cobehg1: have you tried this guide >> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cobehg1> no
<cobehg1> first i changed my driver to get a running system with the vesa driver via sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grazie> cobehg1: no good?
<cobehg1> after that I found a tutorial to change to maxtor driver because I have a maxtor card installed
<cobehg1> no its not really good, because the autodetect version doesn't lead to a output signal my monitor could deal with
<cobehg1> and the vesa driver I'm using by now is only for temporal use I guess...
<cobehg1> the scrolling of pages is kind of stocking
<cobehg1> so I hoped a working maxtor driver would solve my problem
<grazie> cobehg1: If dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not detect your hardware correctly I think you will have to set /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself
<grazie> cobehg1: Another possibilty is to use something like knoppix to detect the correct hardware and copy the config
<cobehg1> may be, but by now I don't know how to do it
<cellofellow> does knoppix use Xorg or the older Xfree86?
<cobehg1> So you think it's no driver problem?
<grazie> cellofellow: Xfree86 i think, but the settings are very similar
<cellofellow> if it works... go for it.
<grazie> cobehg1: I've never known anyone else with a matrox card problem before, but I gues there aren't that many people with them
<cobehg1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Matrox-Grafikkarten that's what i found.. but it's in german ;-)
<grazie> cobehg1: I speak no german, sorry
<cobehg1> that's a how to install matrox driver from http://www.tuxx-home.at/projects/mtx/latest/
<grazie> cobehg1: are you using the example /etc/X11/xorg.conf on that link?
<cobehg1> no I didn't get that far
<cobehg1> after I tried to unpack (sudoshmatroxdriver_mtx-x86_32-1.4.4.8-installer.run
<cobehg1> )
<cobehg1> there was a compiling problem prompted
<cobehg1> I still got a log file if that would help you
<grazie> cobehg1: perhaps...can you pastebin the log
<cobehg1> and the last I didn't try because I don't even know which version of kernel I have, 'cause as I told before I'm completely new to linux
<grazie> !pastebin | cobehg1
<ubotu> cobehg1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grazie> cobehg1: in a terminal type 'uname -r' to get the kernel version
<grazie> cobehg1: are you using xubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft)?
<cobehg1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7401/ I hope this is the right url
<cobehg1> I'm using 6.10
<cobehg1> installed today ;-)
<grazie> cobehg1: what machine hardware do you have?
<grazie> cobehg1: you are trying to something that is quite difficult for a linux beginner
<grazie> s/to/to do/ ^^
<cobehg1> it's a pentium II with 400 Mhz
<grazie> cobehg1: well you have not downloaded the correct driver for that machine
<cobehg1> maybe
<cobehg1> I'm not experienced in getting linux drivers at all, where coul I look for them?
<cobehg1> could
<cobehg1> lspci | grep VGA
<cobehg1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 01)
<grazie> cobehg1: firstly pick one of the drivers on that page http://www.tuxx-home.at/projects/mtx/latest that start matroxdriver-x86_32
<cobehg1> the latest or no matter which?
<grazie> cobehg1: the latest is probably best yes
<grazie> cobehg1: there's only 3
<cobehg1> 21-Sep-2006 I downloaded now
<cobehg1> but the german protocoll I should try again?
<grazie> cobehg1: I don't understand 'german protocoll'
<cobehg1> which I sent you the link of, it's been written in german so I called it "german protocoll" ;-)
<grazie> cobehg1: yes try the same instructions with this driver... I have no better soltions :)
<grazie> solutions*
<cobehg1> okay, thanks anyhow!
<grazie> no problem
<cobehg1> first time without compiling error! seems to work ;-) I'll see in the next minutes
<j1mc> ping :)
* j1mc pinged self.  that's all
<j1mc> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<j1mc> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<akao> hey guys, anyone know how to set keyboard bindings?  I've got a tablet pc and there are two buttons on the screen that i'd like to act like the up and down arrows.
<grazie> akao: have looked at >> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
#xubuntu 2007-02-25
<akao> Thanks grazie
<akao> Another quick question, where do i go about extracting mouse cursor themes i get from xfcelook?
<grazie> akao: mouse cursor themes? Aren't they in the icon packages?
<akao> Well when i download them directly from xfce it just gives me a tar file with the icons inside
<grazie> akao: icons go in ~/.icons
* Kresjah_laptop sighs
<Kresjah_laptop> I fell asleep
<Kresjah_laptop> But, I did find some interesting info on my card just a minute ago
<Kresjah_laptop> From a forum post I found on google: "Does anybody got a wlan card with rt2561 chipset working? I just bought this card, and according to this site: http://ralink.rapla.net/ , my card has a rt2500 chipset,and breezy supports rt2500. But something must have changed, so now it has the rt2561 chipset, and i have no idea on how to get this working."
<akao> hah
<akao> there we go, thanks grazie.
<grazie> np
<RememberPOL> I'm having trouble mounting an ISO image...
<RememberPOL> Maybe the ISO is corrupted? (But I don't think so)
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:~/Desktop/cd$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop cd.iso /mnt
<RememberPOL> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<RememberPOL> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<DarthLappy> That exact command works fine on one of my ISOs.
<fxr> how do i can i set up my xubuntu box, so i can connect to it remotely... (from another ubuntu box?) i notice this is *easy* in gnome,
<RememberPOL> hmm
<RememberPOL> same here
<RememberPOL> same the ISO is corrupt :|
<RememberPOL> fxr: Search "xdmcp" and "xfce"
<Kresjah_laptop> Hey! could someone tell me how to get access to my floppy disk? Guess I'll have to mount it, but what specific parameters should I mount with?
<fxr> k thanks RememberPOL, ll hgave a look..
<fxr> you get that pc sorted Kresjah_laptop?!??!
<fxr> (wireless)
<Kresjah_laptop> Not yet, although I did uncover some revealing iinformation
<Kresjah_laptop> One forum post in the depths of the web told me something
<fxr> yeah?
<Kresjah_laptop> That at some point, they switched chipsets
<fxr> yeah.. i noticed something myself about that, should have said uses the RT61
<fxr> ?!?!
<Kresjah_laptop> Yup, exactly
<Kresjah_laptop> So now I'm trying to get the driver transferred from my laptop to the xubuntu machine
<fxr> k.. thats the chipset in my NIC.. ll forward you the guide i used...
<Kresjah_laptop> But I can't figure out how to get it to register the floppy drive *feels dumb*
<fxr> for RT61: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo
<fxr> there is a mount applet to can add to your panel you know..
<Kresjah_laptop> Oh?
<Kresjah_laptop> Let me check
<Kresjah_laptop> Ahh, I ee
<Kresjah_laptop> see
<Kresjah_laptop> Hmm... I added the applet to the panel
<Kresjah_laptop> If I click on it, it shows the mount points, and status (not mounted in the case of floppy0)
<Kresjah_laptop> But I can't find a way to get it to mount them.
<fxr> just click it... i dont have a floppy drive, but it does for my hdd & cdrom
<Kresjah_laptop> I've tried, but it doesn't mount the floppy anyways
<Kresjah_laptop> What type (for -t) is a floppy formatted in windows considered (FAT)
<Kresjah_laptop> ?
<fxr> dunno mate..
<fxr> can u decontruct that? its for a windows fat partition sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Kresjah_laptop> Uhm
<Kresjah_laptop> It's a floppy disk
<Kresjah_laptop> Not a hd
<Kresjah_laptop> What I mean is that when I formated it, I used the format dialog in winxp
<Kresjah_laptop> Which only gives me one choice for filesystem on the floppy disk, which is fat
<fxr> aye so.. -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Kresjah_laptop> But fd0 or fd1 instead of hda1, right?
<fxr> yeah.. is that mount applet giving you a clue as to your floppy disk id?
<Kresjah_laptop> Nope... it only shows it as /dev/
<fxr> ahh
<fxr> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /floppy -t vfat
<Kresjah_laptop> Lovely mate, lovely
<Kresjah_laptop> Now I got the tarball, ready to start building the rt61 :D
<fxr> its handy.. that link i posted earlier walks ye right through it..
<Kresjah_laptop> Umm... one major problem
<Kresjah_laptop> "Installing the necessary packages for the compilation"
<Kresjah_laptop> And then sudo apt-get
<Kresjah_laptop> That guide presumes you've got an internet connection up and running :s
<fxr> mount your cd as a repo..
<fxr> sudo apt-get cdrom add (i think) build-essential etc are on the live cd, m not hundred % sure about the alt cd tho
<Kresjah_laptop> I have both cd's, so... :p
<fxr> yer laughing then.. the command is sudo apt-cdrom add
<Kresjah_laptop> There we go... added
<Kresjah_laptop> So now I just apt-get, right?
<fxr> spt-get update
<fxr> the apt-get install whatever
<Kresjah_laptop> Compiling now :)
<Kresjah_laptop> SSID in the .dat config file refers to the ESSID, right?
<fxr> yeah
<fxr> here .. ve updated my kernel to 2.6.20 straight from a rebuild, how do i stop the 2.6.17.11 kernel update nag, from apt-get does anyone know?
<Kresjah_laptop> Hmm... that didn't work
<Kresjah_laptop> This step didn't show any ra0:
<Kresjah_laptop> To check if the module is activated and working, you should verify that ra0 device is visible in the output of iwconfig:   $ iwconfig
<Kresjah_laptop> I continued with the rest of the guide nevertheless
<Kresjah_laptop> $ sudo ifup ra0     <--- that fails
<cellofellow> anybody used fluxbox or some other lightweight window manager? I'm wondering how to set the GTK iconset. (I figured out the theme.) It's using GNOME and I'd prefer Tango.
<Kresjah_laptop> I know it shouldn't be necessary in theory, but should I try a reboot?
<jlamr> can anybody recommend an ssh client - I like putty on windows
<Kresjah_laptop> putty on linux? :p
<cellofellow> ssh
<jlamr> Yeah, just wanted to get some opinions maybe try somethin new
<jlamr> like the gui
<cellofellow> putty is in the repos
<cellofellow> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cellofellow> !info putty
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4 (edgy), package size 270 kB, installed size 672 kB
<jlamr> see it says for windows, whyzat?
<cellofellow> that's cause PuTTY is originally for Windows, but they ported it to UNIX/X
<cellofellow> apt-get install putty
<jlamr> ah makes sense, yeah I got that
<Kresjah_laptop> Getting anywhere with your problems fxr?
<fxr> .. yeah.. m getting through it. hows your rt61?
<Kresjah_laptop> After a reboot, ra0 now shows up
<Kresjah_laptop> Trying to get it to link with AP now
<Kresjah_laptop> Although it doesn't seem to do that
<Kresjah_laptop> But iwlist scan finds my ap
<Kresjah_laptop> So it's just a matter of setting up configs correctly...
<underdog5004> is there a reason you guys don't just ssh and fish ?
<cellofellow> fish is konqueror
<Kresjah_laptop> Probably just a matter of taste
<cellofellow> what do you mean anyway?
<Kresjah_laptop> Some prefer being racers on terminal commands, others prefer a nice point'n'click interface
<underdog5004> you can't use fish in anything else?
* cellofellow likes a good blend. Started with KDE, then XFCE, now Fluxbox + ROX.
<underdog5004> there's always sftp if you wanna go CLI
<cellofellow> gFTP does SFTP.
<underdog5004> ah, is that a gui?
<cellofellow> but no FTPS (SSL instead of SSH encryption.)
<cellofellow> yes, has CLI and GTK modes.
<underdog5004> linuxtracker.org is such a valuable resource for linux torrents!
<underdog5004> lol, sorry for the spam...I'm d/l'ing the xubuntu alt cd right now...
<cellofellow> thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<cellofellow> ok, just think b4 you type I guess. there's also #xubuntu-offtopic if you must yammer.
<goldstein> hello .. i installed xubuntu 6.06 on a p2 with 96 RAM ... i know it is too litle, but want to give it a try. but xfce freaks out all the time.. windows appears without clicking, log out dialog appears all the time with no reason... network manager also stalls all the time.. the ram is good according to memtest.. any ideas?
<underdog5004> might be a bad hdd
<underdog5004> like, bad sectors in the swap partition...
<goldstein> hum.. i see.
<underdog5004> just throwing it out there
<underdog5004> I'm going to go take a nice hot bath, bbl
<goldstein> i though it was bad ram.. i had a 256 module which i removed after memtest showd some errors.. but the problems continue the same
<jlamr> so, I got putty, cant find it in the fluxbox menus, its works when
<jlamr> i type it in the terminal
<cellofellow> well, um, use bbrun or something?
<underdog5004> make a link to it from the desktop...I don't know how, of course.
<goldstein> :/ i have no clue on waths wrong.
<cellofellow> on ROX just drag and drop.
<jlamr> bbrun?
<cellofellow> it's a run-dialog program for the slit in BlackBox (bb) and Fluxbox.
<underdog5004> how can I do that with XFCE?
<cellofellow> underdog5004: add a launcher
<jlamr> oh the slit, havent figured that out yet :)
<cellofellow> jlamr: just run a windowmaker dockapp or similar program and watch it sit in the slit, which gets bigger as more dockapps populate it.
<underdog5004> oh ok, I will learn to when I get xubuntu installed...got this damn old 4-8x drive (not sure what speed exactly)...install is taking forever!
<cellofellow> jlamr: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/wiki/?FluxBox
<cellofellow> :( that is slow.
<jlamr> no wiki link?
<cellofellow> what?
<cellofellow> that's just my home website
<goldstein> is there a way to check the sanity of a cdrom drive?
<jlamr> oh wait that wasnt you, my bad
<jlamr> where the slit in that pic?
<cellofellow> the top
<jlamr> ah nice, I still havent figured out how a to add icons to desktop....much reading to do
<Kresjah_laptop> What on earth?!
<cellofellow> well, I'm using ROX-Filer's Pinboard for the desktop icons.
<Kresjah_laptop> I am now so darn close to get my wireless up and running
<Kresjah_laptop> iwlist ra0 shows my AP and everything
<Kresjah_laptop> My key is correct an everything
<Kresjah_laptop> So I do an ifup ra0
<fxr> yeah?
<Kresjah_laptop> It does 8 DHCPDISCOVERs, where two of them end up in DHCPOFFER from the adsl router
<Kresjah_laptop> Yet it ends up saying that no DCHPOFFERS recieved
<Kresjah_laptop> And goes nightynighy
<fxr> ..why dont you just give it a static address?
<Kresjah_laptop> I could of course just do that :p
* fxr wishes he could find the piece of paper he wrote his graphics card serial number down on
<Kresjah_laptop> I've been fiddling with issues for so long that I've stopped seeing the obvious solutions :p
* Kresjah_laptop goes bananas and hugs fxr
<Kresjah_laptop> :p
<Kresjah_laptop> I hope this rig will be more stable as a gateway than when I ran microsucks os on it
<vidd> anyone know a quick and dirty way to get the VIA P4M800 display adapter (intigrated) to work?
<fxr> happy days.. aye mate, i say it will, once you have it config'ed you should be able to just leave it and forget about it..
<Kresjah_laptop> Indeed
<Kresjah_laptop> My old windows rig seemed to get overloaded at some times, and required you to repair connection and such every now and then
<Kresjah_laptop> Also, it has an easy interface to run it on
<fxr> are you gonna upgrade the xubuntu software on that box..? just be aware that the new kernel 2.6.11 will 'break' rt61
<fxr> its not a mjor prob to fix tho
<fxr> 2.6.17.11 even
<underdog5004> ah, that bath was so nice...I used the coconut soap my mom got me for christmas. Awesome...I feel so good right now. Oh, and I"m not gay! lol
<vidd> *wave* underdog5004
<underdog5004> hey, wassup?
<underdog5004> still installing...
<vidd> underdog5004, this is the system i tolod you about yesterday:
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: I'll make sure not to upgrade that kernel then
<vidd> os[Linux 2.6.17-11-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.26GHz @ 2.27GHz]  mem[Physical : 439MB, 73.8% free]  disk[Total : 108.80GB, 93.00% Free]  video[VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP]  sound[] 
<vidd> the video still dont work right
<underdog5004> wow...umm...cool
<underdog5004> bummer, did you try a seperate gfx card?
<fxr> you can do the updates sudo apt-get upgrade, but avaoid sudo apt-get dist-upgrade...
* vidd thinks the kid can buy his OWN high-speed card if he REALLY wants it....
<fxr> the 2.6.20 (feisty) kernel is super fast btw : )
<Kresjah_laptop> I tried ubuntu feisty on my laptop
<underdog5004> vidd, why not just use some crappy old nvidia card?
<fxr> yeah..?
<vidd> its not like he's going to be playing graphix intensive games
<underdog5004> vidd, why not just use some crappy old nvidia card?
* vidd is seriously considering it
<underdog5004> that's what I'd do in that situation...
<Kresjah_laptop> But the wireless connection gets killed due to a network manager bug
* vidd only have 5 laying around.......
<Kresjah_laptop> Although that was herd3
<Kresjah_laptop> Also, people on #ubuntu didn't want to help due to using an unsupported version
<xfrost> Who could make that quake3 run under xubuntu with sound and don't crashes after finish the first level?.
<Kresjah_laptop> (I'm having problems with GL on this laptop you see)
<vidd> Kresjah_laptop, what vid card?
<fxr> right, i had a bit of messing around to gett that rt61 driver working in 2.6.20
<Kresjah_laptop> vidd: ATI Mobility M1 (mach64 chipset).
<fxr> that #ubuntu channel is so very busy
<vidd> you use the open ATI driver?
<Kresjah_laptop> It's far too old for that
<fxr> i gave up on ATI...
<vidd> really?
<Kresjah_laptop> It's an 8MB card
<Kresjah_laptop> That tells a bit about it's age
<fxr> : )
* vidd fired ATI BEFORE he fired M$
<Kresjah_laptop> The problem is that kernel modules aren't supplied with the OS due to some odd dri security issues or something
<Kresjah_laptop> However, one can get them from building mesa yourself
<Kresjah_laptop> ...which fails miserably
<fxr> is there a command i can issue to stop x rather than the using ctrl alt f1 ?
<vidd> isnt building mesa yourself something like moving the pyramids with a hand truck?
<Kresjah_laptop> There have only been one person able to help me for over a months worth of requesting help... he even decided to try building it himself
<Kresjah_laptop> So we have both a TON of extra packages installed, and it still fails
<vidd> oh...so its like moving the pyramids with a SPOON!!!!
<Kresjah_laptop> However, he had to go to bed at that time that day, and I haven't been able to be online at the same time as he has been after that day
<Kresjah_laptop> Heh, yeah
<Kresjah_laptop> Or rather... you need the "there is no spoon"-ability
<vidd> how hard is it to specify during install that you want to use an A
<vidd> PG card instead of the built in card?
<underdog5004> just disable the onboard video in the BIOS
<vidd> alright.....
<vidd> cracking the case....AGAIN!!!!
<underdog5004> lol
<Kresjah_laptop> Good luck :p
<vidd> the kid better not come to me next week saying "I want windows on this new computer"
<underdog5004> seriously!
<Kresjah_laptop> Heh, maybe you should have asked that kiddie about it before you continue with this madness :p
<yendor> I have a Sound Blaster Audigy SE sound card, In xubuntu it works, but it only works out of 2 speakers and the sub, if i get the alsa drivers will it be surrond sound then, or should I leave well enough alone?
<vidd_laptop> he wants windows, he can get the old POS back
<yendor> Thanks in advance for any help
<Kresjah_laptop> Hehe
<underdog5004> yendor...so, what are you asking? are you asking what I'd do? I'd just leave well enough alone, cause I don't really care about surround sound.
<yendor> well i mean it would be really nice if it worked with my sorround sound, is it possible?  Is it just a waste of time to try and get the alsa driver?
<underdog5004> do what you like. If it doesn't work, seems like you can always get it back the way you had it.
<yendor> ok, one more question if you can help me
<underdog5004> lol, ok
<yendor> What are the drivers that come with Xubuntu for sound? are they alsa or just standard something else?
<underdog5004> lol, I have no idea, sorry. I would guess alsa
<cellofellow> alsa stuff, not OSS.
<vidd_laptop> i thought alsa WAS linux sound.....
<vidd_laptop> =\
<underdog5004> nope, there are other servers, although alsa is basically the standard nowadays.
<cellofellow> it is. yendor is probably confused about it. I am too.
<yendor> i am confused i admit
<cellofellow> arts USES alsa, it's an abstraction layer.
<underdog5004> oh, whoops, my bad.
<cellofellow> what I'm confused about is how alsa uses this weird device syntax instead of /dev files.
<underdog5004> I thought it used /dev/dsp*
<cellofellow> that's oss.
<yendor> so does the xubuntu come with alsa drivers?
<cellofellow> and alsa oss emulation.
<cellofellow> yes, yes. alsa practically IS drivers.
<yendor> Cello, any idea how to get sorround sound working?
<cellofellow> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cellofellow> try the Sound link
<yendor> alright
<Kresjah_laptop> aaaaagh! I'm on the very last step in the guide to making my two nic cards work together as a gateway
<Kresjah_laptop> But that last step fails
<Kresjah_laptop> I'm supposed to use this command:
<vidd_laptop> underdog5004, i put an old Nvida card in, and now there are lines going across the screen.....
<Kresjah_laptop> route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw ???.???.???.??? dev eth0
<underdog5004> it's a bad card, try another one
<Kresjah_laptop> Where the ??? ip of course is the adsl modem
<vidd_laptop> you can read the sreen...just have the ghost lines
<Kresjah_laptop> But I just get at SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<fxr> u sure that 192.168.0.0 is correct
<Kresjah_laptop> Yup, my internal network is 192.168.0.???
<underdog5004> vidd_laptop, I've had the same problem, it's almost always the card...it may be the monitor cable though...look  for loose pins
<Kresjah_laptop> Just running route shows that eth0 is running 192.168.0.0 network too
<vidd_laptop> the monitor works just fine in the onboard plug
<underdog5004> then it's the card
<fxr> mm so what are you trying to achieve here, is this on anther pc or on your gateway pc..
<Kresjah_laptop> This is on my gateway PC... hold on, I'll fetch you the link to the guide
<Kresjah_laptop> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html
<Kresjah_laptop> What an awful address :p
<Kresjah_laptop> I've followed example 2
<vidd_laptop> at least the onboard is auto disabled when ya plug in an apg card
<Kresjah_laptop> Of course, in that example eth0 would become my ra0 and eth1 would become my eth0
<fxr> yeah.. was just gonna say that.. ahh did all them ip tables cms go ok?
<Kresjah_laptop> Yup... all of them work
<fxr> i just dont like the look of  192.168.0.0 isnt that a reserved address or something?
<fxr> whats the address of your router?
<Kresjah_laptop> Maybe I've mixed up my addresses... I thought that was reserved for local network adresses just like 10.0.0.???
<Kresjah_laptop> 10.0.0.138
<cellofellow> use the 10.*.*.* domain then.
<cellofellow> not the 192.168.*.*
<Kresjah_laptop> I thought that the cards should be on seperate networks to avoid direct access
<Kresjah_laptop> correction: ...seperate domains...
<frankabel> how can I stop Xorg in xubuntu?
<cellofellow> well, you could put the inside card on a 199.168.*.* network. Best thing to do would be to use 192.168.0.* for the outside net and 192.168.1.* for the subnet.
<frankabel> I know that with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" I can stop it on gnome
<cellofellow> same thing
<Kresjah_laptop> Well, I can't change the IP of the internet adsl router
<frankabel> cellofellow thanks
<Kresjah_laptop> So I have to use the wireless card as 10.0.0.?
<cellofellow> wait, you CAN'T change the INTERNAL IP of your router?
<cellofellow> I can't set the EXTERNAL on mine, but the internal is no problemo.
<Kresjah_laptop> Nope
<cellofellow> why?
<Kresjah_laptop> That would pose problems if the landlord (who has the router) needs to call the support from the ISP
<Kresjah_laptop> The ISP would definately not give him support then
<cellofellow> oh, it's not yours?
<frankabel> cellofellow: when you say "same thing", are you talking to me?
<cellofellow> frankabel: yes
<Kresjah_laptop> Nope
<Kresjah_laptop> I share connection with the landlord upstairs
<cellofellow> Kresjah_laptop: you should be able to use a 192.168.*.* address I think. maybe 192.168.1.* instead of .....0.
<fxr> yeah just use 192.168.10.0 like in the example
<frankabel> cellofellow: Thanks again. When I stop and start Xorg all the GUI app that I had open like firefox etc. will be closed after restart the Xorg?
<cellofellow> the session saver may reopen it.
<Kresjah_laptop> Two secs, I'll try to use 10 then
<vidd_laptop> odd.....BEFORE i log into x, i can bring up tty1, but AFTER, i cant
<fxr> i may be wrong but i think 192.168.0.0 is outside of your routers' routing tables,
<Kresjah_laptop> Nope, still the same error
<Kresjah_laptop> The intersting thing is that
<fxr> what error is it?
<frankabel> cellofellow: so all the app are closed, and due to if I have a text editor open and restart Xorg I can lost info if I not save it first?
<cellofellow> lost data, yes
<Kresjah_laptop> Trying to just type route to show the routes table gives me: dest: 192.168.10.0, gw: *, mask: 255.255.255.0, flags: U, met:0 ref:0 use:0, iface: eth0
<Kresjah_laptop> The erroris SIOCADDRT:
<Kresjah_laptop> Ooops
<Kresjah_laptop> I always hit the enter instead of backspace
<frankabel> cellofellow: thanks!
<Kresjah_laptop> I try again: SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable.
<fxr> i have a NAT prep'ed on my machine for vm sessions.. my iptables is identical except i have: sudo echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<fxr> iptables script.. i dont know what it does but : s\
<vidd_laptop> gggrrrrr, now the wifi card is dead!
<underdog5004> did you update your kernel?
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<underdog5004> to 2.6.17-11?
<underdog5004> lol
<vidd_laptop> yeah.......
<vidd_laptop> that a BAD thing now?
<underdog5004> there is a fix...I can't remember what...except to use the -10 kernel...
<fxr> what card is it?
<underdog5004> hit ESC when Grub is loading to do that
<fxr> rt61 rt50
<vidd_laptop> some schmuck already uninstalled the -10......
<underdog5004> uh...do an lspci and lets see what card you've got...
<fxr> yeah...
<vidd_laptop> hhhmmmmm not showing up.......
<fxr> is it usb?
<vidd_laptop> no
<vidd_laptop> its pci
<vidd_laptop> and the light is green
<fxr> did you do anything to install it.. when you first set up ubuntu or did it just work?
<underdog5004> hmmm
<vidd_laptop> so it SHOULD be talking with the mobo......
<vidd_laptop> fxr worked out of the box
<Kresjah_laptop> Now this is really interesting
<vidd_laptop> bang....dead box
<fxr> vidd_laptop, search the forums, you gotto work out what module its using..
<fxr> it used
<Kresjah_laptop> Qoute from another site regarding the route error: The routeaddr isn't on a directly-connected network so this machine would be unable to forward packets to it
<Kresjah_laptop> And actually, that makes sense
<vidd_laptop> reinstall coming right up
<vidd_laptop> its faster then reading the forums
<fxr> ahahhaha
<fxr> Kresjah_laptop, did u do modprobes for iptables & that
<vidd_laptop> sad but true
<Kresjah_laptop> Seeing as I have the gateway here (with the wireless card), which connects to an access point upstairs, which in turn connects to the adsl modem (which isn't wireless)
<Kresjah_laptop> So, that's two hops rather than one
<vidd_laptop> i am SOOO never using MSI again
<Kresjah_laptop> Which is, from what I've heard, a requirement for route to work
<fxr> no if the access point is a router then its only one
<vidd_laptop> Kreator, why not fire up the alt cd and just install a LSTP on the box?
<Kresjah_laptop> Aww well
<Kresjah_laptop> Pizza's ready, and GF wants to watch a movie
<vidd_laptop> *LTSP*
<Kresjah_laptop> So I'll be back in a few hours
<Kresjah_laptop> Good luck to all of you, hope oyu solve your prtobs
<fxr> hahah nice.. m gonna have to do somehing wi this gfx drivers before i hit the hay..
<fxr> nite fella
<j1mc> posingaspopular: you there?
<comradec> if I want to add an item to the quicklaunch that requires u to sudo, can u add it to the quciklanch command to bring up that sudo prompt
<underdog5004> yes
<underdog5004> I believe so.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Use 'gksudo'.
<comradec> thanks that worked
<AzRich> Anybody home?
<underdog5004> yep
<vidd_laptop> im not @ work....that ount>?
<AzRich> Yep, thanks.
<AzRich> I just installed xubuntu for the first time. I can't find anywhere to configure my wireless card, though.
<vidd_laptop> what card ya using?
<AzRich> Any advice where to look? it doesn't look like ubuntu did
<underdog5004> Applications>System>Networking for a gui
<AzRich> It's an off-brand pcmcia card that worked ok with ubuntu and puppy
<vidd_laptop> when you instaled.....
<vidd_laptop> did it ask for any info about it?
<AzRich> don't think it asked for it.
<AzRich> applications>system>network pulls up something to configure a  modem.
<vidd_laptop> brb
<underdog5004> ok, so it's not even detecting your card
<underdog5004> do lspci in a terminal to see if the card is detected...
<AzRich> ok, brb
<AzRich> It sees the card as an Atheros Communications AR5212 80211abg NIC
<underdog5004> is it an orinoco card?
<AzRich> It's listed as an ethernet controller
<jlamr> what kind of card -- brand
<AzRich> what's an orinoco card?
<underdog5004> just a brand
<AzRich> I think it's brand is Atheros. Can't read it unless I remove it from the slot. Is that ok w/ xubuntu running?
<underdog5004> yep
<AzRich> It says Airlink 32bit wireless cardbus adapter
<underdog5004> got a model number?
<AzRich> awlc4030 maybe?
<underdog5004> that'll do it, I think. H/o...It's googlin' time!
<jlamr> took me an entire weekend to get my wireles goin
<AzRich> this one worked great, right out of the box on ubuntu and on puppy. I wonder what's different on xubuntu?
<underdog5004> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility#AWLC4030
<underdog5004> that might work...
<underdog5004> or at least provide some info
<AzRich> will take a look and brb
<jlamr> does lspci show anything for 'network controller'  ?
<AzRich> That looks like my card. I don't see anything on lpsci for network controller. Just some bridge things, CArdbus, Vga, ide, usb, and ethernet.
<underdog5004> and you've got the card plugged in?
<AzRich> yep, one of the 2 lites flashes occasionally.
<vidd_laptop> AzRich, do lspcmcia
<AzRich> socket 0 bridge [yenta cardbus] 
<underdog5004> I'm working on my own lappy...I'm afk
<AzRich> CArdBus card -- see lspci
<AzRich> Socket 1 endy
<AzRich> (empty)
<vidd_laptop> did you have the card in when you installed XU?
<AzRich> yep it was in the slot
<vidd_laptop> did you do a clean install of XU or a down-and-dirty switch from ubuntu to XU?
* vidd_laptop always recomends the down and dirty if you already have ubuntu up and running
<AzRich> clean install from puppy
<AzRich> that is, puppy was on the box, but I installed from a cd burned today
<underdog5004> Ok, I tried to install the nvidia-glx-legacy driver for my nvidia Geforce2 go card, but when I get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<underdog5004> any ideas?
<jlamr> AzRich, may want to have a look at the ubuntu forums - they have an entire section on wireless/networking. that's how I got my to work...finally
<AzRich> will check it out. I'm not missing something on my network settings page, am I?
<AzRich> It seems in ubuntu I had more menus to go to.
<vidd_laptop> AzRich, you see my private post?
<underdog5004> any ideas for my issue?
<vidd_laptop> underdog5004, yeah...you have the drivers installed in the right file?
<AzRich> vidd. I just did. let me see if I can figure it out.
<underdog5004> I don't know, I used Synaptic
<underdog5004> I installed nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-settings
<vidd_laptop> what guide did you follow?
<underdog5004> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<vidd_laptop> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable gives you the error?
<underdog5004> yessir
<vidd_laptop> let me check the card im using.....
<underdog5004> I'm using an old Dell Inspiron 8100
<vidd_laptop> im using intel hardware.....
<vidd_laptop> i need to do some stuff on this other box
<underdog5004> Nvidia Geforce 2 go...
<underdog5004> jsyk
* vidd_laptop remembers
<underdog5004> k
* vidd_laptop has no answers for ya
<vidd_laptop> =[
<underdog5004> bummer
<AzRich> vidd, did you see my reply?
<vidd_laptop> no.....
<vidd_laptop> what ya using for chat?
<jlamr> gaim
<vidd_laptop> jlamr, that was ment for AzRich
<vidd_laptop> but still a good choice
* vidd_laptop uses xchat
<AzRich> I'm using gaim, and I replied to the same messages you sent me
<vidd_laptop> strange....i didnt get it
<vidd_laptop> pong to jlamr
<jlamr> just checking :)
<vidd_laptop> AzRich, you use aim, msn or yahoo in gaim as well?
<AzRich> I have used them, but not set up on this computer. I'm not sure I even remember my userid's
* vidd_laptop has an account for everything
<vidd_gaim> yeah i do
<vidd_gaim> =] 
<AzRich> vidd... I responded again. no success?
<vidd_gaim> which vidd you send it to?
<vidd_laptop> cuzz im both
<AzRich> I've responded to both.  I think.
<vidd_laptop> strange....i didnt get it either place
<vidd_laptop> post it here
<AzRich> ok, I don't think puppy has access to apt-get. It has its own package managers.... dotpup and petget.
<vidd_laptop> puppy is deb based.....right?
<vidd_laptop> it has synaptic?
<AzRich> I left ubuntu b/c on this old hardware it was pretty slow. Puppy was fast, but to add drivers and such was a major pain. thus back to xubuntu for the smaller footprint. Some guys on here earlier suggested DSL or DSL-N
<underdog5004> dsl is good
<underdog5004> I like it...but it takes some getting used to
<AzRich> I had thought so, but one of the guys at the local lug seemed to think it was more like red hat
<vidd_laptop> AzRich, put ubuntu back on and make sure the wifi works
<vidd_laptop> then do as i said
<AzRich> the dotpup and petget are the only choices i know of for puppy
<vidd_laptop> it will work like a charm
<AzRich> I could try that, but it'll take about 6 hours to get thru the install process. Xubuntu took about 3
<vidd_laptop> 3 hours?
<AzRich> yeah, it spent lots of time on language packages and some anthy think
<AzRich> thing
<vidd_laptop> i dont know what else to tell ya
<vidd_laptop> =[
<vidd_laptop> rack-time for me......
<AzRich> well, thanks. I may wind up trying yur idea. I was hoping some terminal commands could get the wireless thing to be recognized.
<vidd_laptop> gots to get to work in the am
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Err, DSL can use apt, not Puppy.  FYI, there's also the zdrv edition of Puppy, which has many more drivers included.
<AzRich> I may try dsl before ubuntu again,
<vidd_laptop> you can do the same trick with dsl installed
<vidd_laptop> welll....night all
<underdog5004> night
<AzRich> pumpernickel, were you copying my problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Which problem?
<AzRich> I have a new install of xubuntu that doesn't seem able to configure a wireless pcmcia card. Ubuntu and puppy both recognized right away. I don't even seem to have the appropriate menu items in xubuntu to configure it. the systems network menu only seems to want to build a modem connection
<underdog5004> should I use the 9631 (new legacy) or the 7184 (legacy) for my Geforce2 go?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> underdog5004: The readme included with the 9631 driver lists the GeForce2 Go as a supported card.
<underdog5004> very cool, thank you!
<underdog5004> great...I just borked my xorg.conf...again...
<underdog5004> apparently, it's missing the nvidia module. What does that mean?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Actually missing, or just a kernel/module version mismatch?
<underdog5004> xserver error output says missing
<underdog5004> ooh ooh, got it working
<underdog5004> brb
<underdog5004> YES! I have direct rendering!
<underdog5004> One step closer
<Kresjah_laptop> Moo... I'm back to torment you with questions again :p
<Kresjah_laptop> Oh.. underdog5004... I envy you :p
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyways, question goes like this:
<BFTD> give me a good reason not to play runescape
<underdog5004> installing xserver-xgl now...I'm in the shit!
<underdog5004> can't wait to show all my pro-vista friends
<underdog5004> ooh ooh, wow, aero glass is pretty advanced, huh, huh?
<Kresjah_laptop> After fiddling with the route command failing when trying to set it up to route from my wireless card to my wired card (to give the rest of this internal network access to internet), I finally managed to add a route by using the ip route command instead...
<Kresjah_laptop> Only issue though... it gave my entry the netmask 255.255.255.255 ... what's the ip command for changing that netmask?
<underdog5004> how can I check which version of xfce I'm using?
<tictacaddict> run xfce4-about
<tictacaddict> there is a menu entry for it by default
<tictacaddict> but you could just use that command
<cellofellow> I don't get it. Fluxbox keeps causing X to go wacko, pegging my processor and freezing my system. Only thing that can save it any is kill -9 from ssh.
<cellofellow> xfwm4 is fine. using xfce now.
<cellofellow> why should this be?
<tictacaddict> I would like to change some menu entries that are in the "--include-- system" section of my menu.  How?
<tictacaddict> the xfce menu
<cellofellow> that includes stuff in /usr/share/applications, which is full of .desktop launcher files.
<tictacaddict> I'm looking there, but it does not seem to be working like I hoped.
<tictacaddict> If I change the exec= line from audacity to "aoss audacity" or "xmessage hey it changed" it still seems to launch audacity as usual
<tictacaddict> hmm, I think maybe I have to restart the menu for it to notice changes in the files
<tictacaddict> because I did that, and then it worked
<tictacaddict> so, hey.  success. thanks, cellofellow
<underdog5004> fuck.
<underdog5004> Beryl is killin' me
<underdog5004> I don't get any effects, and Beryl Manager blanks my screen white, Beryl Manager Config messes up my screen (corruption, looks like), and I just want a cool desktop cube!
<underdog5004>  /rant!
<gop> hello, after using envy script and rebooting know I am stuck atfer the reboot with black screen no video
<gop> is thier any fix
<underdog5004> lol, try alt+F1
<underdog5004> that'll drop you down to a CLI
<gop> right I did
<gop> it didn't
<gop> drop me to tty 1 or    what not
<underdog5004> then you can run envy again, with a different driver.
<gop> k right know I am in rescue mode (safe mode)
<gop> I will give it in rescue mode a second chance
<gop> so try and    run  envy again
<gop> brb
<Kresjah_laptop> Back
<Kresjah_laptop> After fiddling with the route command failing when trying to set it up to route from my wireless card to my wired card (to give the rest of this internal network access to internet), I finally managed to add a route by using the ip route command instead... Only issue though... it gave my entry the netmask 255.255.255.255 ... what's the ip command for changing that netmask?
<cellofellow> !netmask
<ubotu> netmask: helps determine network masks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<cellofellow> :/
<rimmington> !xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<monday> how well does Xubuntu run on a G3?
<Kresjah_laptop> It runs decently at my P2 266MHz
<Kresjah_laptop> With 128 megs of ram
<monday> but I mean, I want it to use the airport card and all
<Kresjah_laptop> That I don't know much about
<monday> ok
<monday> brb
<j1mc> xubuntu testing pages are up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing
<j1mc> help us test the nightly releases prior to Herd 5.  :)
<neighborlee> hi,,is there a way to get games added via synaptic to show up in menu..I can add my own game menu , but I thought if there was some other way.....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> A games menu should be included automatically if any of the installed files have an appropriate .desktop file.  Several, unfortunately, don't have one set up that way.
<neighborlee> ah ok
<neighborlee> thx
<truent> hrmph
<truent> hope xubuntu loads up better than this ubuntu disc
<truent> 128mb ram just doesnt cut it :p
<Kresjah_laptop> You using the live cd?
<truent> yeah
<Kresjah_laptop> Well
<truent> writing the xubuntu one now
<Kresjah_laptop> I'm sitting at a P2 266 MHz behind me, with 128 MB ram
<truent> running xubuntu?
<Kresjah_laptop> It chokes and almost dies using the live cd (or rather, it dies if I attempt to install)
<truent> yeah
<Kresjah_laptop> However, the alternate install did the trick for me
<truent> ahh
<Kresjah_laptop> After installing with the alt install cd, it runs much faster than windows did ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The LiveCD install requires >192MB.
<truent> yeah i saw that
<truent> welp downloading the alt install now
<truent> burning the normal one
<truent> ;P
<Kresjah_laptop> ffs, webmin doesn't log in
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyone who can help me out setting my xubuntu up as a gateway?
<spartacus> hey all. is there an xubuntu specific faq anywhere? specifically, i'm wondering how closely it follows ubuntu (gnome) releases, and if beryl is supported while using xfce?
<posingaspopular> spartacus: beryl works in xfce iirc
<spartacus> posingaspopular, sounds good. so it is indeed really "just" a window manager swap then?
<posingaspopular> umm not sure, i havent really messsed aroudn with it too much myself, its on the 'to do' list
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah, that's it.
<spartacus> cheers. i'll scope out a few vids that are on metacalf and youtube and see if i can sell it to the gf
<posingaspopular> spartacus: well that should be easy
<posingaspopular> it spanks Aero easily
<posingaspopular> from what ive seen of the two
<posingaspopular> plus you can make the cube spin around
<spartacus> the real question is whether it spanks xgl on sled 10... i have the spinning cube on my notebook too :-)
<posingaspopular> im not too sure, ive only used xgl once or twice, and beryl nonce
<posingaspopular> so...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It can, although the current configuration tools for Beryl are a bit spastic.
<spartacus> fair enough. the long story is that she's got ATI 3D graphics on her notebook, and likes Linux, but it's an older machine (P4 + 512MB though) so Ubuntu (or maybe OpenSuSE) looks good. I thought the XFCE version looked even better though, because it should be faster on the desktop... Will have to try both and find out I guess. Spastic config tools shouldn't be an issue - it'll likely be set and forget.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> True enough.
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> i just installed xubuntu on this old g3 powerbook
<zoidberg> it doesnt have much ram 64 mb....so xubuntu is great
<zoidberg> i was wondering
<zoidberg> how can i get the cool transparent terminal that everyone has
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> can anyone help me here?
<zoidberg> hey
<zoidberg> is anyone awake
<zoidberg> ?
<posingaspopular> zoidberg: im awake but i duno
<zoidberg> posingaspopular, thats cool
<zoidberg> posingaspopular, i figured it out
<zoidberg> hey posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> hmm?
<zoidberg> in my g3 powerbook i should be able to connect with another monitor do you know how to enable it
<posingaspopular> nope! i need to start playing around with xubuntu more myself
<zoidberg> posingaspopular, do u need a good ipod application for xubuntu
<zoidberg> posingaspopular, do u know of a good ipod application for xubuntu
<zoidberg> ?
<posingaspopular> uhh you mean that plays ipods?
<posingaspopular> erm yea
<zoidberg> yeah
<posingaspopular> i understand the question
<posingaspopular> i dont remember the name though
<posingaspopular> :/ i need to pay more attention in here
<piro_> hey i am trying to install xfce from kubuntu and i can't figure out what package it is..is it just xfce4?
<piro_> nm
<RememberPOL> Where can I access mouse sensitivity?
<RememberPOL> I see threshold and acceleration, but I want to modify the speed of my cursor with zero acceleration..
<lesshaste> how do I configure automatic updates?  it tells me that I can check for updates automatically in software sources in the internet updates tab. I can't see any such tab..
<sylverfox> hi
<sylverfox> anyone here?
<posingaspopular> barely
<posingaspopular> lesshaste: sorry i duno the answer
<posingaspopular> sylverfox: need help?
<sylverfox> posingaspopular: can you help me please<
<sylverfox> ?
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sylverfox> ok
<sylverfox> i'm interested if you can run programs as OpenOffice.org
<sylverfox> under XFCE
<sylverfox> i used KDE and Gnome before
<posingaspopular> im pretty sure open office works in XFCE
<sylverfox> now i'm downloading Xubuntu
<posingaspopular> sylverfox: yea everything im finding seems to indicate OOo working under XFCE
<sylverfox> what mediaplayer you think is better under xfce?
<gpocentek> you can use any program available in the archive with Xfce
<gpocentek> s/available in the archive//
<sylverfox> i have an older machine and i need to use xfce
<sylverfox> i dont have enough RAM
<sylverfox> does it work well with just 128 RAM?
<posingaspopular> yes
<sylverfox> great
<posingaspopular> i think 128 is the min
<sylverfox> ;-)
<sylverfox> it shows 64 on the website
<posingaspopular> k
<sylverfox> i tried Ubuntu but it crashed
<sylverfox> didn't work with 128
<posingaspopular> ah yea
<posingaspopular> i just got a new computer
<posingaspopular> that im going to run xubuntu/beryl on
<posingaspopular> and use that as a demo machine, so that i can convince people at my school that ubuntu rocks
<posingaspopular> my guess is that xfce will run uber fast
<sylverfox> ok thanks
<posingaspopular> np at all
<sylverfox> what videoplayer do you use?
<posingaspopular> VLC
<sylverfox> i have some movies in .avi can i play thoes too?
<posingaspopular> yes
<sylverfox> i used Mplayer
<sylverfox> great
<posingaspopular> you need to change the multimedia codecs, but it's easy
<sylverfox> does VLC have a playlist?
<posingaspopular> ummm i dont remember
<sylverfox> or should i use a different audio player
<posingaspopular> oh for audio i always used amorak
<sylverfox> is not what you recomend?
<posingaspopular> duno if that works in xfce
<sylverfox> does amaroK play MP3?
<posingaspopular> yes
<posingaspopular> again
<posingaspopular> you have to change the codecs
<posingaspopular> but its easy
<posingaspopular> and mp3 will work
<sylverfox> ok
<sylverfox> tnx
<posingaspopular> np
<posingaspopular> any more questions?
<sylverfox> good to find such a place where you can find answers so easy
<sylverfox> not for the moment
<posingaspopular> (im trying to avoid a rewrite of a poem right now)
<sylverfox> all i had to ask i did
<posingaspopular> k
<sylverfox> thx again
<sylverfox> bye all
<posingaspopular> bye
<ahuxley> hi all
<posingaspopular> hey ahuxley nice nick
<ahuxley> anyone using parallels?
<lesshaste> how do I configure automatic updates?  it tells me that I can check for updates automatically in software sources in the internet updates tab. I can't see any such tab..
<lesshaste> hi tripppy
<ahuxley> ifconfig shows an eth0 ip as 58.160.214.236
<ahuxley> But that seems wrong
<ahuxley> and I have no networking
<ahuxley> the dns servers are 61.9.226.
<tripppy> hi
<tripppy> whats a good app for webcam;s and blogs/ftp's?
<lesshaste> is there a plf repository for edgy?
<ahuxley> http://www.users.on.net/~mark/Network.jpg
<ahuxley> http://www.users.on.net/~mark/ifconfig.jpg
<ahuxley> anyone have any suggestions?
<tripppy> ahuxley, reboot
<Alzi2_> Hmm.. i seem to like xfce, it does everything i need it to do, while being fast and not getting in my way. But, the recommended apps... i can't install them on Ubuntu. How should i get some of those?
<grazie> Alzi2: what recommended apps?
<Alzi2> grazie, http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<Alzi2> Missing apps: Deluge, claws mail, kazehakase, asunder, bmpx, exaile!, gimmiz, gimmage, mirage, gfa, squeeze.
<hyper_ch> Alzi2: don't worry about those recommended apps... that's all subjective... I generlly take those apps that I am most confortable with... in my case there's quite a bundle of kde appz
<grazie> Alzi2: you can try searching Synaptic, but not all the apps are in the repos. For example I use deluge installed from a .deb and audacious built from source.
<grazie> Alzi2: if there's a particular app you want and can't find we can give some pointers
<Alzi2_> okay
<Alzi2_> let me name the apps i want:
<Alzi2> claws mail, deluge, a good lightweight browser, LIGHTWEIGHT, not like firefox, pyNeighborhood, exaile!, gfa, squeeze
<grazie> Alzi2: using the bot can be useful...
<grazie> !deluge | Alzi2
<ubotu> Alzi2: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<Alzi2> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2> !claws mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about claws mail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> Alzi2: you can the bot using '/msg ubotu !topic'
<Alzi2> !lightweight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightweight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2> !gfa
<Alzi2> !squeeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squeeze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2> well..
<Alzi2> perhaps not THAT useful
<grazie> Alzi2: it takes a while to get to know the keywords
<grazie> Alzi2: for example '!sylpheed' rather than '!claws mail'
<Alzi2> claws mail is not sylpheed
<Alzi2> www.claws-mail.org
<grazie> ok my my mistake
<Alzi2> i solved the claws mail problem :)
<Alzi2> now for deluge and that browser
<grazie> !Kazehakase | Alz
<ubotu> alz: kazehakase: gecko based web browser using GTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-2 (edgy), package size 730 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<Alzi2> it's in the repos?!
<grazie> Alzi2: yes, you have enable universe. I think I tried it and wasn't that impressed
<Alzi2> it's gonna install mozilla too..
<Alzi2> is that worth it?
<grazie> Alzi2: dillo is very light but ....
<Alzi2> What's so good about kahekaze/
<Alzi2> ?
<Alzi2> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SatanGolga> Can anyone tell me how to run 'fvwm-themes-start' at boot or so it'll be available under the Sessions-menu at the logn window? tried to put the line in a created ~/.xsession but nothing happens at boot, thanks
<Ramunas> hello, can anybody tell me how to reset my panels to default settings?
<SatanGolga> ok, nevermind, i edited a .desktop file, thx
<Ramunas> hello again, how do I make terminal 0.2.6 to use system default font?
<Soccer5555> all my items on my desktop are gone
<Soccer5555> and the design on the desktop is gone too
<Soccer5555> it is just blue
<Soccer5555> can anybody help me
<grazie> Soccer5555: Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings. Check the 'Allow Xfce to manage your desktop'
<Soccer5555> thanks that did it
<grazie> Soccer5555: it is a known bug. You will need to repeat this occassionally
<Soccer5555> oh
<Soccer5555> ill have to remember that then
<fxr> i cant connect to my samba shares on my pc.. i know it works cause i can access them with a WINPC.. what stuff do i need to install on a xubuntu box to access remote samba shares?
<fxr> i know my samba server works*
<grazie> fxr: how are you trying to access the shares?
<fxr> im trying to your mount commands sudo mount //192.168.1.2/Myfiles blahblah..
<fxr> is there other methods?
<fxr> to use*
<fxr> its possible m not getting the syntax of my mount command right.. but ve tried a load of different things
<fxr> says "special device doesnt exist"
<grazie> fxr: people try to use thunar without success. linNeigborhood and pyNeigborhood can be used
<grazie> fxr: this may be a good reference >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<fxr> ok.. thanks.. ll have a walk through that..
<shadowhywind> hay all, I just installed xubuntu by the alternitive cd. And having some issues
<shadowhywind> When ever i boot the comp up. I will get the text login screen for a few seconds and the monitor will turn off. Any ideas?
<neighborlee> printer add wizard isn't seeing my USB port, and wondering how to get around this so I can add my usb printer ? ;)
<hyper_ch> neighborlee: is your printer connected and if so, what is the output of   lsusb ?
<neighborlee> let me turn off and on again
<neighborlee> retrying
<neighborlee> well thats odd
<neighborlee> printer dialogue starts for a split second or so..then exists
<neighborlee> how do I run from cli
<grazie> shadowhywind: what version of xubuntu?
<neighborlee> system-config-printer wont work, assuming that is what needs run from cli
<neighborlee> I get:  ( after several seeming line errors) IndexError: list index out of range
<neighborlee> hyper_ch, any idea ?
<neighborlee> hyper_ch, btw: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:3a11 Hewlett-Packard OfficeJet 5510 < seems fine
<hyper_ch> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<neighborlee> hyper_ch, so I take it you have no clue then ;)
<neighborlee> fine..
<hyper_ch> hpijs/hpoj
<hyper_ch> those drivers should work
<neighborlee> the printer config wont even come up
<neighborlee> so atm, no it wont ;)
<neighborlee> it appears briefly, then exists
<neighborlee> ill try hp-setup
<hyper_ch> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html
<neighborlee> thats not what I meant originally..for some reason the 'printer' option from 'xfcemenu>settings' wont fire
<neighborlee>  it did  originally now it wont
<neighborlee> it exists too fast to see any errors
<neighborlee> welll if no one knows ill have to stop using this.I need this printer to work or its a huge moot point to trying this any longer
<neighborlee> no offense, I just need a working printer badly and not techie enough to do it without help..and I have googled btw for help but I see nothing relevant to my current issue
<Alzi2> Anyone know a good distro for someone who doesn't want to spend a lot of time with his pc, but just make sure it works, and is fast? With ubuntu, a lot of maintenence is required. I don't want that! I want to get on with my life! So, please, name the perfect distro for me. (Windows won't work for me, it's illegal and many things don't work, and i don't have the money to buy the legal one)
<neighborlee> xubuntu is nice and light at least which is nice..maybe too light ? ;)
<neighborlee> Alzi2, what maintenance ;)
<neighborlee> buntu doesn't have that much maintenance I dont think really..if you hate maintenance dont try gentoo ;))
<Alzi2> neighborlee, Updating, installing packages, switching desktop environments every time (although that's my fault - the pc keeps getting slow)
<neighborlee> wwwwwwwwhat is illegal about windows ??
<Alzi2> that i'm using the illegal one :P
<neighborlee> updating is necessary even in windows <
<neighborlee> ahhhhhh
<neighborlee> gotcha
<neighborlee> well
<neighborlee> if you aren't liking ubuntu
<neighborlee> you might try PClinuxOS
<SatanGolga> apt-get upgrade  :)
<neighborlee> seems to have most things working out of box anyway from what ive seen,,has livecd-installer like ubuntu..
<neighborlee> Alzi2, updating in ubuntu is automagic though so im not sure what your getting at with regards to this maintenance thing
<grazie> Alzi2: I don't of any distro at the moment that would meet your exacting stardands
<Kresjah_laptop> I still can't get my xubuntu working as a gateway
<grazie> Alzi2: low maintenance usually means heavy, light usually means a bit of effort
<Alzi2> heavy stuffs are really slow on my pc
<grazie> Alzi2: alternative xfce distros are dreamlinux, sam, zenwalk (possibily the lightest)...none of these meet your requirements off the shelf
<neighborlee> Alzi2, if your PC is old and slow therefore..you might just like puppylinux
<neighborlee> Alzi2, atm, its even LESS hand holding overall than ubuntu but it is very fast and light on its feet ;)
<Alzi2> neighborlee, Specs: Motherboard: PCChips M811LU, Processor: AMD Athlon 2800+, Memory: 512MB DDR RAM, Videocard: ATI Radeon 9250 Excalibur
<neighborlee> Alzi2, but then so its fluxbox speaking of all things light.however puppylinux from what ive seen blows them all away
<neighborlee> well thats enough to easily run most average -light desktops..gnome would be a tad sluggish most likely as it is even for me with a gig of ram and a  amd64 3200+ and PCIE architecture with a nvidia 6800 XT gpu
<neighborlee> and a sataII 320 GB 16MB cached segate barracuda harddrive ;)
<neighborlee> gnome is just slow
<neighborlee> on the other hand
<Kresjah_laptop> Did you just say that ubuntu was slow on your athlon 2800+?
<Kresjah_laptop> I kinda find that quote interesting
<Kresjah_laptop> Seeing as I'm running ubuntu on my laptop, and consider it reasonably fast
<Kresjah_laptop> And that's a PIII Mobile 650/500 with 256 MB ram
<Kresjah_laptop> So I can't possibly imagine how ubuntu can run slow with those specs
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: I know about wifi, but you did seem to be using to some odd ip addresses
<grazie> s/know/know nothing/
<Kresjah_laptop> grazie: I even tried setting both cards to the 10.0.0.x domain, with no success even then
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: yeah, but you were using 192.168.0.0 with mask 255.255.255.0
<Kresjah_laptop> I've switched to 192.168.10.x as in the guide
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyways, regardless of domain, I've failed miserably every time
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: 192.168.0.0 and 192.168.0.255 would be reserved....cannot be used in the config files
<Kresjah_laptop> Ok
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: : same would then apply to 192.168.10.0 and 192.168.10.255
<Kresjah_laptop> That should be valid local IPs
<Kresjah_laptop> Even the guide that's supposed to work uses that domkain
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: the domain 192.168.10.x is fine. the id's of x.x.x.0 and x.x.x.255 are not fine
<Kresjah_laptop> None of the machines are set to 0 or 255
<Kresjah_laptop> The reason the command uses 0 is because it indicates that it should apply to the whole netyrather than a specific address
<grazie> i seem to recall you  trying to set the gateway to 192.168.0.0
<Kresjah_laptop> No
<Kresjah_laptop> Umm
<Kresjah_laptop> If you look at the guide
<fxr> are you still fighting away there? Kresjah_laptop?
<Kresjah_laptop> My eth0 equivalent would have 10.0.0.128 as it's ip, and the eth1 equivalent would be 192.168.10.1. My ISPs gateway would be 10.0.0.138
<fxr> here why cant i create an ext3 partition with parted?
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: That, and mesa on my laptop at the same time
<Kresjah_laptop> Have no clue fxr
<fxr> i think that second nic so be on a different subnet and have an address like 192.168.100.1
<fxr> or 192.168.10.1 or whatever
<Kresjah_laptop> As said, the two nic's are on different subnets
<Kresjah_laptop> Which is what the guide also presumes
<fxr> yeah with the .1 for the second nic (first nic ra0)
<fxr> ??
<fxr> eth1 = 192.168.x.1
<fxr> how are you give eth1 its address? is it up?
<fxr> givin*
<Kresjah_laptop> ra0 = guides eth0 = 10.0.0.128 = Internet on the gateway server
<Kresjah_laptop> eth0 = guide's eth1 = 192.168.10.1 = Can ping the other machines in the internal network (which doesn't get internet)
<Kresjah_laptop> Static assignment
<fxr> so which one is responible for the internet connection.. m unclear...
<fxr> is ra0?
<Kresjah_laptop> ra0
<fxr> yeah ok..
<fxr> so why do u have 10.0.0.128 as the address of the NIC
<fxr> eth1
<fxr> ?
<fxr> oh 10.0.0.128 is your local network .. i see
<Kresjah_laptop> No
<fxr> ahh
<Kresjah_laptop> ra0 is the internet nic, which connects to the router that is 10.0.0.138 (which  can't change IP of)
<Kresjah_laptop> eth0 is the local network nic
<fxr> ok i see.. and eth0 = 192.168.10.1
<fxr> ?
<Kresjah_laptop> Yup
<Kresjah_laptop> And just for the sake of understanding
<Kresjah_laptop> The machine I want internet through the gateway on 'on is 192.168.10.3
<fxr> is eth0 up.. ? how & where did you give eth0 its ip address?
<fxr> -------------------------------------------> how do i create an ext3 partition in xubunutu?
<grazie> fxr: same as any other distro... :)
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: I set it up as a static ip in the  networking settings of xubuntu (gui). And it's up. 192.168.10.1 and 192.168.10.3 can ping each other
<fxr> grazie by editing my fstab.. why cant i create an ext3 partition with parted.. is their a utility im missing?
<fxr> ok Kresjah_laptop,what netmask has it got?
<kristjans> me?
<kristjans> netmask?:P
<fxr> : )
<kristjans> where do i find that?
<kristjans> terminal?
<fxr> Terminal
<kristjans> what command?
<kristjans> it's
<fxr> yeah capital T
<kristjans> not the first time i've heard that, but i've never bothered to read more about what it is
<kristjans> yes, but what command in the terminal:D
<Kresjah_laptop> They have all got the netmask 255.255.255.0
<kristjans> :D okay i've have it same i guess
<kristjans> thought you mispelled my name
<grazie> fxr: if parted (or gparted) isn't working you must not be using it quite right
<fxr> no option to create ext3?? with parted & qtparted, maybe m missing a library?
<fxr> Kresjah_laptop, did you issue these commands to load iptables sudo modprobe ip_tables ??
<fxr> and then sudo modprobe iptable_nat
<grazie> fxr: create partition of type linux and then format using mkfs.ext3. gparted does this automatically
<Kresjah_laptop> Hmm
<Kresjah_laptop> Hold on then, and I'll do that modprobing
<Kresjah_laptop> There,, modprobing done... shall I try that command from the guide again?
<fxr> u have a script with these lines in dont you? echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<fxr> cheers grazie
<Kresjah_laptop> I don't have a script with that in... I just wrote it in the cmdline
<fxr> right issue the two commands again,. yoour probaly better putting them into a script in the long run
<Jester45> Hello everyone
<Jester45> what are you tring to do
<fxr> or is there 3
<Kresjah_laptop> Which two commands?
<fxr> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward & sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ra0 -j MASQUERADE
<fxr> ra0 eth1
<Jester45> and why are you putting it in a script? do you have to run it at each boot
<fxr> yeah thats what i m thinkin he will be doing in the long run...
<fxr> got that sorted grazie, thanks.. x3 : )
<Jester45> make the script then mark it to run each boot
<grazie> fxr: np
<Enigma_Man> Hello
<Kresjah_laptop> Hmm
<Kresjah_laptop> Let's see
<Kresjah_laptop> You saying that those commands I typed from the guide
<Kresjah_laptop> They won't stick after reboot? None of them?
<Jester45> Kresjah_laptop: well if you would need to run them each time then the best way to go is make a script but if the commands stay then it will be fine
<fxr> no.. they wont, Kresjah_laptop .. they manipulate open process i think
<Enigma_Man> would this be an appropriate place to ask about DVD-playback issues?
<grazie> Enigma_Man: using xubuntu?
<Enigma_Man> Yes
<grazie> Enigma_Man: absolutely :)
<Enigma_Man> nice :)
<Kresjah_laptop> Ok, the two commands have been run
<Kresjah_laptop> What now?
<Enigma_Man> well, DVD playback works, I'm using gxine because afaik that is the only player that supports DVD menus at the moment
<Enigma_Man> my issue is with interlacing
<fxr> hahh good question, whats the next step in your process?
<fxr> Kresjah_laptop,
<Enigma_Man> if I select the "use_vo_driver" option in deinterlacing options, it does deinterlace, but I only get what appears to get 320x200 pixels... which is no fun and looks really grainy
<Jester45> fxr: if he needs to run it every time a script would be nice
<grazie> Enigma_Man: mplayer?
<Enigma_Man> the other deinterlacing options appear to have no effect, though I have not exhausted every possibility yet.
<Enigma_Man> grazie: mplayer works also with the same 320x200 issues when I use the deinterlacing command-line option that works
<Enigma_Man> also, I like having DVD menus
<Kresjah_laptop> Guessing the next step is to try the route again
<fxr> hang on, try that now on the other pc.. you wanna connect to internet wi..
<fxr> i dont know how relevant that route add is..
<Kresjah_laptop> What, try the same commands on the other machine?
<grazie> Enigma_Man: I don't know app you're using, but even if I did, I'm not sure I could help
<Kresjah_laptop> Or try to connect to the net?
<Enigma_Man> grazie, I'm using gxine, which I believe just came with a default xubuntu install
<Enigma_Man> thanks though :)
<fxr> try connecting to the internet..
<fxr> send us that link your gateway doc again pls..
<Jester45> i think they should of left xfmedia and fixed the video playback on it
<Kresjah_laptop> Ok... hold on... it's in the middle of booting (I hadn't put that machine on the whole day)
<Kresjah_laptop> Two secs then
<fxr> maybe to you add the route to the other pc...
<Kresjah_laptop> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html
<Enigma_Man> I am/was a big fan of mplayer, which I use on my desktop, but this machine is supposed to be for the rest of my family, so I want stuff to "just work" as easily as possible :) so far (x)ubuntu has been excellent in that regard
<fxr> now whats the ipconfig on the other pc.. ?
<fxr> you said it was 192.168.10.3 am i right?
<fxr> whats the gateway? ist should be 192.168.10.1 (sorry if m goin over the same ground)
<Kresjah_laptop> The other machine (with XP) is running at 192.168.10.3, with it's gateway set to 192.168.10.1
<fxr> yeah.. well it *should* work.. now..
<Kresjah_laptop> And there is no internet there
<Kresjah_laptop> But there is no route you know
<Kresjah_laptop> Let's see here... how do I set up a bash script (and for that matter, run itL?)
<fxr> creat a file starting #!/bin/sh
<fxr> enter your commands//
<fxr> save it as myfile
<Jester45> or #!/bin/bash/
<fxr> yeah chmod a+x ./myfile
<fxr> ./myfile
<fxr> Kresjah_laptop, what dns servers is on that other pc..?
<fxr> have you set it up?
<Kresjah_laptop> Nope. Haven't set that up... although I can't even ping the IP of the adsl modem from 192.168.10.3, so that should rule out DNS as the issue
<fxr> just set it up..
<Kresjah_laptop> Then I need to know how to do that :p
<fxr> whats the IP of the ADSL modem
<fxr> ?
<brent> anyone here to help a newb?
<Kresjah_laptop> Waitwaitwait
<Kresjah_laptop> WAITWAITWAIT
<Kresjah_laptop> I THINK I'VE GOT NET
<Jester45> brent: i could try
<brent> i dl the live cd xubuntu
<brent> when it loads the login prompt, it says that it will login in 10 sec
<brent> ill let it do that, it will login and the Firefox icon appears, after that it logs out again
<brent> and asks me 4 username and pass which i dont got
<brent> any idea?
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr... you are my hero
<Kresjah_laptop> The only difference I can think of having done is the modprobeing
<grazie> brent: which version of xubuntu?
<Jester45> brent: ok hold on
<brent> latest
<grazie> brent: feisty?
<brent> 6.10 if im not mistaken
<brent> im afraid i dont know what that is ;)
<grazie> brent: that's edgy....looks like Jester45 knows about this
<fxr> ha.. sorted happy days.. : D
<Kresjah_laptop> I'm damn happy now
<Kresjah_laptop> I know I've asked for a lot of help (and recieved), but would you help me with some very last touching up?
<grazie> brent: have you checked the cd from the menu?
<brent> yes, no faults
<brent> even  burned it at 20x to make sure of that
<fxr> hahah mate if i can ll help..
<Kresjah_laptop> Basically just helping me remember the steps for setting it to sticking when rebooting, and a quick guide on how to set up some ports with nat on the gateway
<Jester45> brent: just so you know many people burn cds at 10x or less
<grazie> brent: same thing every time? 20x is quite fast
<Kresjah_laptop> I burn most of my cd's at 4x or 8x
<Kresjah_laptop> Depending a bit on the importance of the cd
<brent> really, that it was quite slow, since its a 52 cd
<Kresjah_laptop> Even though I could have burnt them much faster
<brent> well, its a good quality cd
<brent> anyways, any suggestions?
<Kresjah_laptop> Well, consider it this way: The faster you burn, the weaker your "burn marks" become
<brent> jupp, know that
<Kresjah_laptop> But sorry, no clue :\
<grazie> brent: if the cd check works you should be ok
<fxr> ahh see my post here --> i should have posted this earlier would have shortcutted a few things
<fxr> ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2130111&postcount=30
<grazie> brent: you get the same thing every time?
<brent> yes
<fxr> creating the script is on there..
<grazie> brent: can you try the cd on another machine?
<brent> it just logs in and out auto. (every 10 sec.), except when i type some username in
<brent> maybe my laptop
<fxr> m not a hundred % sure how to set that script to autostart.. m sure its fairly painless..
<Kresjah_laptop> Thanks fxr :) By the way, isn't there a more global way of adding modules in modprobe? Or rather, I can't remember how I did it with the rt61 module :p
<Jester45> fxr: settings -> autostarted applications
<grazie> brent: have you run memtest86 on the problem machine?
<Jester45> brent: try username: root password: (leave blank)
<fxr> yyeah, Jester45... so it would be something like in command /home/fxr/.setupnat ??
<Jester45> fxr: if script
<Kresjah_laptop> . /etc/modules right?
<grazie> fxr: Kresjah_laptop Jester45 surely those commands need to be grafted into the network config files
<Kresjah_laptop> Yah, but I was thinking more along the lines of the modprobe modules right now
<brent> grazie: memtest, no, tried root and no pass, says username/pass wrong
<Kresjah_laptop> ip_tables, and iptable_nat
<Kresjah_laptop> That could just as well go in /etc/modules rather than in a bash script, right?
<fxr> m not sure grazie..
<Jester45> brent: i would run the mem test as last resort becuase it run for hours
<fxr> dont think u have to do them commands again Kresjah_laptop
<Kresjah_laptop> Which would make it global amongst several users (although I have no plans of adding several users... but in theory)
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: : to load module add entry to /etc/module yes
<brent> but it did the same thing yesterday when i had just 1, 128 mb ram in it (and it works fine)
<Kresjah_laptop> Ok, done.
<brent> now ive got about 264 or something like that
<Kresjah_laptop> Now, I want that bash script to run without having to log on (and it would have to run with route privilegies)
<Jester45> so it wored before but with more ram its doesnt?
<brent> no, it did the same thing
<brent> log in and out
<Jester45> Kresjah_laptop: put sudo in the commands that need the privileges
<Kresjah_laptop> Yeah, but then it will ask for the root password
<grazie> brent: and on the laptop (the other machine)?
<Kresjah_laptop> Which means I have to do more than just put the machine on
<brent> trying it now
<Kresjah_laptop> Basically, I just want to be able to push the power button of the gateway machine, and have no need to do more maintenence before internet comes up on all machines
<Kresjah_laptop> Especially since it doesn't have it's on dedicated monitor
<Jester45> Kresjah_laptop: are you sure i have scripts that check for installed packages so they need sudo apt-get but it doesnt ask
<Jester45> Kresjah_laptop: look at using int
<Kresjah_laptop> Usually, whenever I type sudo in the terminal, I always get asked the first time
<Kresjah_laptop> int? Do take into consideration that I still am a newbie :p
<Jester45> its kinda like the autostarted applications but its way way before in the boot order
<Jester45> you can put things to run a root with out a pass
<Kresjah_laptop> How do I set stuff there then?
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: I sure there's a guide for setting up auto login....I'll see if I can find it
<Jester45> as fxr or google i dont have the time
<Kresjah_laptop> I don't want it to auto login, but rather run at boot time
<Enigma_Man> Oh, I found the answer if anybody is interested (with the DVD interlacing issue)
<Kresjah_laptop> Auto login is rather easy
<Enigma_Man> none of the software deinterlacing options in gxine seemed to work, so I changed the "depreciated" setting in the driver configuration for deinterlacing method
<brent> my laptop cant handle the graphics :/
<Enigma_Man> and using use_vo_driver for deinterlacing with the depreciated setting set to "greedy" looks quite nice
<grazie> brent: very old laptop? just try the recovery option (no gui)
<Kresjah_laptop> But I'm still not quite clear as to how to make it run at boot time (and yes, I am googling as we speak... :p)
<Enigma_Man> but thanks anyway folks!
<Kresjah_laptop> Am I completely off track if I say that I should put the shell script in /etc/init.d
<Kresjah_laptop> ?
<Jester45> its a start
<Kresjah_laptop> So basically, I set sudo infront of the lines in the shell script, put the shell script in init.d, and restart, and it should work?
<Kresjah_laptop> Regardless of whether I log in with a user or not, and with no root passwd request=
<Jester45> maybe
<Kresjah_laptop> Time to test then
<fxr> grazie was right, there must be a way to bind them command to your network config
<Kresjah_laptop> That would probably be better than using a shell scripts
<fxr> but your network wont start until your loggesd in anyway..
<Kresjah_laptop> Aww
<fxr> (i dont think)
<fxr> m sure theres a work around.. ..
<grazie> fxr: no. networl is up before login prompt
<fxr> ahhh.. : )
<Kresjah_laptop> After restart, there is currently not net at the other machines
<fxr> what if he was to put them commands in pre-up in his interfaces file?
<Kresjah_laptop> Hmm... there must have been something I've forgotten to put in that shell script
* Kresjah_laptop tries to backtrack
<fxr> or post-up even
<fxr> aww right i see what your trying now.. yeah that idea should work..
<brent> nope, xubuntu wont start even in graphic safe mode :(
<fxr> make a symbolic link pointing at it from /etc/rc2.d so that it gets run during the boot process
<fxr> whats the name of the script you created?
<Kresjah_laptop> WTF?!
<fxr> are you able to dconstruct this sudo install -m 744 myscript /etc/init.d && sudo ln -s ../init.d/myscript /etc/rc2.d/linktomyscript
<Kresjah_laptop> Now it doesn't work again :\
<fxr> what doesnt work,... internet ?
<Kresjah_laptop> Internet on other machines
<brent> if i want to use the install version of linux
<brent> which one is it?
<brent> Alternate install ?
<fxr> its must just be them 2 commands in the script.. run the script.. its possible u need sudo ahead of the 2 commands..
<grazie> brent: yes, if your ram is less 192M, use the alternate to install, but the desktop should still boot and run
<grazie> grazie: I think you could have ram hardware problems
<Kresjah_laptop> I've sudoed everything
<Kresjah_laptop> Yet it fails
<grazie> brent: you can't boot the desktop cd with either machine?
<brent> tha laptop cant handle it (graphic card is damaged) and the one im trying to install will just log in and out
<grazie> brent: what else is on or has been on that machine?
<brent> windows xp
<brent> and puppylinux
<grazie> brent: puppy installed?
<brent> yes
<brent> dunno how to uninstall
<brent> but it must have the CD to boot, just some files that it stored on the HDD
<grazie> brent: try booting xubuntu again....when the login prompt fails hit ctrl+alt+f1
* Kresjah_laptop is angry
<brent> ok, will try, hold on
<brent> and now?
<grazie> brent: what do you get?
<brent> a black screen with some info
<Kresjah_laptop> Dinner is ready
<Kresjah_laptop> I'll be back after dinner, tormenting you all with the fact that what we achieved earlier no longer work after rebooting
<Kresjah_laptop> Maybe there's some package out there with a better gui
<grazie> brent: back
<grazie> brent: what happens you enter 'pwd'
<brent> hold on, gonna switch to laptop, using little brothers comp 4 irc, making me run through the apartment ;)
<brent-laptop> ok
<grazie> brent-laptop: can you enter linux commands ok?
<brent-laptop> i get this info
<brent-laptop> ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$
<grazie> brent-laptop: good
<SatanGolga> pwned :P
<mshepet> I have this problem with gdm, the first time I log in the screen blanks and goes back to the login screen.  However the second time I log in it works fine.  Any ideas?
<brent-laptop> my prob. too, except that mine doesnt log in at all ;)
<mshepet> niiice
<grazie> brent-laptop: enter the following...  lspci | grep -i vga
<brent-laptop> yes
<grazie> brent-laptop: what do you get... exactly
<brent-laptop> VGA comp. controller: 3Dfx Interactive Inc. vodoo 3
<brent-laptop> 01:00.0 at the beginning
<mshepet> voodoo 3 :)  i remember those
<brent-laptop> hehe
<grazie> brent-laptop: enter the following ....sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brent-laptop> gtk-warning **: cannot open display
<frankabel> how can I change the show desktop shortcut (default is CTRL+SHift+d)?
<grazie> brent-laptop: ok enter the following ....sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brent-laptop> ok
<brent-laptop> now im in somewhere
<RememberPOL> How can I modify the non-accelerated mouse sensitivity?
<grazie> brent-laptop: you're editing a file
<brent-laptop> figured that out, but thx ;) .. my prob. now is that i dont know what to type :P
<grazie> brent-laptop: do ctrl+W and enter "Monitor"
<BFTD> anyone in here running *buntu on a mac?
<grazie> BFTD: yes
<BFTD> grazie how well does it work with the airport card?
<grazie> BFTD: ah...don't do wifi
<BFTD> why not?
<brent-laptop> monitor not found
<grazie> brent-laptop: looks like the desktop cd can't figure out your hardware
<brent-laptop> ok
<grazie> brent-laptop: you should use the alternate cd to install xubuntu
<grazie> brent-laptop: but you'll probably still have a few problems setting up xorg
<brent-laptop> y ?
<grazie> BFTD: don't need to
<grazie> brent-laptop: y ?.... ????
<brent-laptop> why would i have prob installing the altern. ?
<grazie> brent-laptop: xorg is set up by detecting your computer hardware...the live cd hasn't done it correctly
<grazie> brent-laptop: so the alternate probably will not either...but you can use the channel or forum to help get it set up
<brent-laptop> ah, ok
<brent-laptop> well, will give it a try =)
<brent-laptop> thx for the help
<grazie> np
<frankabel> what command can I use to to minimize all the windows and show the desktop?
<soweto76> frankabel, show desktop plugin for panel should do it.
<arnor> hello all!
<arnor> I have a few questions
<arnor> I'm just in the installer of Xubuntu
<Kresjah_laptop> I'm baa-aack!
<arnor> but it seems that my partitions table is not recognized
<arnor> I set a root filesystem ("/") and a swap one but the installer does not recognize my root partition
<arnor> I installed VectorLinux just before with reiserfs
<arnor> any suggestion?
<Darkkish> rawr
<david_> cool
<Darkkish> what wifi does xubuntu come with?
<Darkkish> any?
<helpdudes22> can some one help me with there my sound on my xubuntu
<Darkkish> i know KDE comes with a nice wifi tool
<SatanGolga> Darkkish: i'm a new xubuntu user and there's a default networking wifi tool, but i use wifi-radar instead, works pretty good
<Darkkish> does the default tool work well enough to download wifi-radar?
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> like on windows "does IE work well enough to download firefox?"
<SatanGolga> haha
<SatanGolga> yes, i suppose, if you know your wifi settings
<Darkkish> yeah i do
<Darkkish> cool
<Darkkish> has anyone here ever tried backtrack?
<Darkkish> the distro
<SatanGolga> according to rumors should gtkwifi be good too if you dont like wifi-radar
<SatanGolga> no, sry
<Darkkish> will kde programs work with xfce?
<Darkkish> because i really like the style of xfce but i like a couple of the kde proggies
<arnor> Darkkish: I was wondering the same
<arnor> Darkkish: are KDE AND Gnome applications compatible with XFCE?
<arnor> I guess that yes
<hyper_ch> arnor: they are...
<hyper_ch> arnor: I juse for example gparted (gnome)
<hyper_ch> arnor: konversation, kopete, kontact, k3b, amarok, kftpgrabber, krdc, krbf, .... (KDE)
<grazie> Well hyper_ch likes his kde apps alot, but to keep xfce light it's best to avoid kde apps if possible I think
<hyper_ch> grazie: well, I just use the stuff I like most :)
<hyper_ch> grazie: KDE is just too bloat... I don't need it... however I like a few of the kde appz... they are great :)
<Darkkish> grazie i just like xfce for its looks and customizability
<hyper_ch> xfce as window manager offers everything I need :)
<Darkkish> yeah
<hyper_ch> two bars... on of top, one of the bottom
<Darkkish> yep
<hyper_ch> wallpaper changer :) and that's it :)
<Darkkish> I like having a bar on top that shows all of the open apps on the current desktop
<Darkkish> and then one on the bottom that shows all of the current apps on all of tyhe desktops
<hyper_ch> on the top I have the applications button and the quick-start tray plus the opened (tray) programs and sound volume...
<hyper_ch> on the bottom I have a quicklink to the desktop, the 4 desktops, the trash bin and the opened program in this desktop :)
<Darkkish> have any of you tried backtrack
<Darkkish> i'd be really interested in that with xfce instead of kde
<hyper_ch> however one thing that annoys me a bit is when I use the "hide windows and show desktop" button that all windows on all desktops are being minimized, not just of the current desktop
<hyper_ch> dunno what backtrack is :)
<Darkkish> its kindof a hacking distro
<Darkkish> security tools and such
<hyper_ch> security tools?
<hyper_ch> is anything else needed than iptables?
<Darkkish> lol idk google it, you'll see what i mean
<s|k> hrm how do I tell how much ram I have?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s|k: cat /proc/meminfo, first line.
<Darkkish> when installing xubuntu
<Darkkish> does it auto install grub or w/e?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It should ask first.
<Darkkish> should ask first?
<grazie> Darkkish: during the install you should be prompted about grub
<s|k> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks
<s|k> :)
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> every one
<vrkhans> how can i install vlc player
<Darkkish> I like adept
<TTT_Travis> anyone know if there are freevo packages for xubuntu?
<Darkkish> is synaptic alot like it?
<vrkhans> hi how i can install vlc payer in xubuntu
<TTT_Travis> vrkhans try apt-get install vlc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Darkkish: Same features, different interface.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TTT_Travis: Doesn't look like it.
<TTT_Travis> PuMpErNiCkLe ok, I'll do source
<vrkhans> i dont know it give me ;Reading package lists... Done
<vrkhans> Building dependency tree... Done
<vrkhans> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<vrkhans> i dotn know what to do
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<vrkhans> TTT_Travis ; this is what i got
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You'll need to enable the universe repository first.
<TTT_Travis> vrkhans open /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # sign in front of the line that contains the word universe
<vrkhans> ubotu i check in synaptics it is not there
<vrkhans> TTT_Travis should i remove the # sign from all of the like
<vrkhans> link
<TTT_Travis> vrkhans yep sure
<TTT_Travis> after you remove the # signs, run apt-get update
<TTT_Travis> does xubuntu support hibernate out of the box?
<Darkkish> i think it does TTT_Travis
<TTT_Travis> k
<vrkhans> TTT_Travis : it is not letting me, making any changes because it is read only
<TTT_Travis> vrkhans you need to open it as root
<TTT_Travis> so do
<TTT_Travis> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kresjah_laptop> fxr: I think I have fallen in love with firestarter
<vrkhans> TTT_Travis: i tried that but it is asking for password and
<TTT_Travis> the password is your password
<confrey> hi everybody
<vrkhans> do i have to log out from my sesion
<vrkhans> and log back in as root
<confrey> help me please : I have xubuntu, but I haven't cdrom icon on the desktop, and the cd doesn't mount automatically
<vrkhans> confrey : i have the same problem too, thanks for asking
<TTT_Travis> vrkhans you just need to get that file open as root some how
<TTT_Travis> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TTT_Travis> should work
<Kresjah_laptop> I have the same issue confrey, although I will be looking into it soon (today or tomorrow I think)
<TTT_Travis> when it asks for a password enter the password of the account you are currently logged into
<vrkhans> TT_Travis i did: su - and enter my login password
<vrkhans> but it fail
<vrkhans> i dont know why
<Darkkish> sudo?
<vrkhans> Darkish: are you telling me
<vrkhans> what is sudo
<vrkhans> Drakkish: ya i am in now, i did sudo su-
<vrkhans> and it work
<Darkkish> oh ok
<vrkhans> but can i change my password
<vrkhans> root password
<vrkhans> now
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<TTT_Travis> vrkhans to change root do passwd root
<TTT_Travis> and then open your apt sources.list and edit that
<vrkhans> TTT_Travis: ok i did what you told me update and all but still in synaptic list vlc is not there
<vrkhans> apt-get install vlc
<vrkhans> Reading package lists... Done
<vrkhans> Building dependency tree... Done
<vrkhans> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<vrkhans> TTT_Travis : did i miss any thing
<TTT_Travis> vrkhans if you removed all of the # signs, did apt-get update, and apt-get install and it still didn't work something is wrong
<TTT_Travis> make sure you close synaptic before doing any of this
<TTT_Travis> as synaptic might try to redo the changes to the sources.list
<vrkhans> how i can mount the cdrom , i did mount /cdrom but fail
<vrkhans> ok i will check that
<vrkhans> again
<vrkhans> i think i miss some #
<vrkhans> ;-)
<vrkhans> how i can load my cd rom
<vrkhans> drive
<vrkhans> TTT_Travis its working now
<vrkhans> thansk
<vrkhans> now I can mount my cdrom
<vrkhans> and mount it automatically
<TTT_Travis> glad it's working, don't know about the cd drive
<vrkhans> hmmm
<vrkhans> well thanks again
<fxr> Kresjah_laptop, so where are we upto? i see ur firestarter post up there... i was tol
<vrkhans> i am trying to mount my cdrom but got this msg mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<vrkhans> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<vrkhans>        missing codepage or other error
<vrkhans>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<vrkhans>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Kresjah_laptop> Long story short fxr
<Kresjah_laptop> I installed firestarter
<Kresjah_laptop> Within 5 minutes, routing worked, end of story :p
<Kresjah_laptop> And one question about oem installing
<Kresjah_laptop> I launched oem-configure-prepare
<Kresjah_laptop> Restarted
<Kresjah_laptop> Got those standard starting questions
<s|k> hi
<Kresjah_laptop> Last step, where it asks for username and password... it doesn't proceed when I push forward
<vrkhans> how i can mount my cdrom
<vrkhans> i tried mount /cdrom but fail
<Kresjah_laptop> Doh... found the issue
<Kresjah_laptop> Forgot that it couldn't handle uppercase letter as first letter in username
<grazie> vrkhans: when you insert the cd, does an icon appear on the desktop?
<fxr> ahhh, ive nevre used firestarter was told it is handy for sorting out network config probs
<vrkhans> grazie no
<Kresjah_laptop> I was asked four questions in the wizard that starts
<Kresjah_laptop> That was it
<Kresjah_laptop> And it worked god damn perfectly
<grazie> vrkhans: are there any icons on your desktop?
<vrkhans> no
<fxr> hhaha all that fannying around.. nicely shortcutted : )
<Kresjah_laptop> Yah... I'm happy as hell that it works, but at the same time very frustrated about the... shortcut
<Kresjah_laptop> That could have been done a long time ago
<grazie> vrkhans: Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings
<grazie> vrkhans: is "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop" ticked?
<Kresjah_laptop> Just testing my new login screens and stuff... making it as minimalistic as possible :)
<vrkhans> ya
<TTT_Travis> I just install xubuntu for the first time 20 minutes ago
<TTT_Travis> I have used Ubuntu for a few years
<TTT_Travis> but it was way to much for the older pc
<grazie> vrkhans: an icon should appear on the desktop when you insert the cd
<grazie> vrkhans: do you have any other problems or error?
<vrkhans> no
<vrkhans> i just install xbuntu ,
<vrkhans> so i dont know
<grazie> vrkhans: what version?
<grazie> vrkhans: you can mount the cd as follows 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media'
<vrkhans> 6.06
<grazie> vrkhans: ok, what I say about the cd icon on the desktop does not apply to 6.06
<grazie> s/say/said/
<vrkhans> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<vrkhans> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<vrkhans>        missing codepage or other error
<vrkhans>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<vrkhans>        dmesg | tail  or so
<vrkhans> i got this error
<vrkhans> can I upgrade to 6.10 while using 6.06
<grazie> vrkhans: yes you can upgrade
<vrkhans> i did install 6.10 but i dont know it wont run
<vrkhans> i think some video card problem
<grazie> vrkhans: what kind of cd is it?
<TTT_Travis> how do I install mplayer?
<vrkhans> but 6.06 is running fine
<vrkhans> i use the alternate one
<TTT_Travis> is there a special way to do it? I don't see it in Apt
<grazie> !mplayer | TTT_Travis
<ubotu> TTT_Travis: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<grazie> TTT_Travis: you need to enable multiverse
<TTT_Travis> I thought I enabled multiverse
<TTT_Travis> do I need backports too?
<vrkhans> i tried all 6.10 version for unbuntu kubuntu and xubuntu but same problem it will install everything but at the time of boot it crash
<vrkhans> i dont understand why
<TTT_Travis> found it
<vrkhans> now i am thinking if i upgrade it, does it give me same problem
<vrkhans> or
<grazie> vrkhans: or?
<vrkhans> grazie: or should i just use 6.06 for couple of mounths
<vrkhans> and then upgrade, is there much difference
<vrkhans> grazie: my cd problem is still there
<vrkhans> it doesnt load
<grazie> vrkhans: what kind of cd is it?
<grazie> vrkhans: is it audio?
<vrkhans> ya
<grazie> vrkhans: you should be able to play the cd with your media player
<vrkhans> ok thats strange i just put the installation cd and it load
<vrkhans> why
<vrkhans> ok
<grazie> vrkhans: the installation cd and the audio cd are different formats
<vrkhans> grazie: does it worth to upgrade to 6.10
<grazie> vrkhans: if I we you I would stay with 6.06 for a while, now that  it's working
<grazie> s/we/were/
<vrkhans> ok thanks
<grazie> no problem
<vrkhans> i just want to add you in my list
<TTT_Travis> if I connect another hard drive with partitions it they should show up as hdb1 hdb2 etc right?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Unless you're on Feisty, yes.
<TTT_Travis> I'm on edgy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Then yeah, they should.
<TTT_Travis> all that shows up in /dev is hda1 2 3 etc
<TTT_Travis> but no hdbs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is it an external drive?
<TTT_Travis> nope
<TTT_Travis> it connected to secondary slave
<TTT_Travis> ide
<TTT_Travis> I set the jumper to slave
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<grazie> TTT_Travis: if it's a newish machine, cs is usually better. does the bios see it?
<TTT_Travis> I tried CS now, the bios does see it
<TTT_Travis> but xubuntu can't seem to see any of the partitions
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does it at least see the drive?
<grazie> TTT_Travis: is it a brand new drive?
<TTT_Travis> grazie it's a drive that has ubuntu installed
<TTT_Travis> I want to move my old data
<TTT_Travis> PuMpErNiCkLe it doesn't show up in /dev is there another way to tell?
<grazie> TTT_Travis: what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' give?
<TTT_Travis> no output
<TTT_Travis> so I take it linux can't see my disk
<grazie> should do!
<TTT_Travis> hmm?
<grazie> TTT_Travis: you said the new disk has ubuntu install?
<grazie> installed*
<TTT_Travis> Master (hda) is running Xubuntu, slave (should be hdb) is running ubuntu
<grazie> TTT_Travis: if so you could try reversing the disks (both set to cs or 1 master & 1 slaver )
<TTT_Travis> k, won't it boot from master though
<TTT_Travis> which would boot ubuntu?
<Jester45> i think you need the mbr on hda
<TTT_Travis> I got it
<TTT_Travis> master was set to Master
<TTT_Travis> needed to be set to master with slave present
<grazie> yes, but if ubuntu has been install on the disk before will have mbr set up
<grazie> both disks will have a mbr
<Jester45> but you cant use grub to dual boot right? without swaping the drives
<grazie> of course if you know grub well
<Jester45> i dont know it at all
<TTT_Travis> I am just trying to access the files from my old install from xubuntu
<grazie> but we're have trouble seeing the disk!
<Jester45> the only thing i did with grub was remove the 3 sec waiting time
<TTT_Travis> I got past that problem
<TTT_Travis> I can see the disk in ubuntu fine now
<TTT_Travis> err xubuntu
<TTT_Travis> now how can I mount the partitions on hdb2? I tried them to folders but nothin shows up
<grazie> TTT_Travis: tried then?... mounted them?
<TTT_Travis> I can mount them, but I don't see any data in the mount poin
<grazie> TTT_Travis: sudo mount /dev/hdb2  /mnt....?
<TTT_Travis> grazie did that, but nothing shows up in /mnt
<grazie> TTT_Travis: then there's nothing there! :)
<TTT_Travis> but there is
<grazie> right partition?
<TTT_Travis> I tried all 4 on the slave drive
<grazie> dunno
<TTT_Travis> there got it
<TTT_Travis> my data is there!
<TTT_Travis> how can I run a command automatically when I login to my account?
<Jester45> settings -> autostarted applications
<TTT_Travis> thanks
<Jester45> make a script and add it to that
<Jester45> np
<fxr> hi do i have to set up lmsensors to get temp data etc out of my system.. ?
<Kresjah> Moo
<Kresjah> I remember someone talking about not being able to get his cdrom working
<Kresjah> Still here?
<fxr> sensors detect is finding no compaitble hardware
<Jester45> fxr: what are you trying to get out of your system?
<fxr> ahhh just cpu temp.. essentially
<Jester45> umm
<fxr> Kresjah aye m copying 40gig across my wlan so ll be hear a while yet..
<Jester45> fxr: could you do it with enternet its much faster
<Kresjah> fxr: Was actualy asking if the person with problems mounting his/her cd-rom still was here
<Kresjah> Although company isn't bad ;)
<fxr> Jester, aye.. ve no cables ad only one NIC.. i considered just hoking the the disk on to the other machine.. its near down now..
<fxr> ak Kresjah ; )
<fxr> Jester45, do u know if theres a way to test the files for corruption or anything after the copy is complete
<fxr> ?
<Kresjah> Wow
<Kresjah> Now that was interesting
<Kresjah> I have this here Quake 1 CD
<Kresjah> In every CD-ROM drive I've tried to put it in, it sounds like it's trying to kill someone
<Kresjah> It spins up and makes an insane noise
<Kresjah> So, I decided to test it in my laptop (which runs ubuntu). Been having some problems so that I have to manually mount CDROMs on that one no matter what I do it seems
<Kresjah> Anyways, I put it in, there was almost no sound, as if it wasn't spinning at all
<Kresjah> Mounted it, still no sound, directory tree seemed intact on the cd
<Kresjah> Copied over a decently sized file to the desktop.... still no sound, but decent speed on the copying (20 secs on PAK0.PAK for those of you who know your quake files)
<Kresjah> 17.8 meg
<Kresjah> Unmounted the cdrom and removed the cd... and surely enough, pak0.pak seems to be filled with binary content
<Kresjah> Wonder what the special trigger there was
#xubuntu 2008-02-18
<MatBoy> someone using kiba-dock on a 64bits system here ?
<_Oz_> Wasssssup Xubuntu friends!
<_Oz_> I reaaallly like Xubuntu but I have to log a major complaint.
<_Oz_> I can't believe that a lightweight OS like that comes without built in vnc support.
<_Oz_> Background:
<_Oz_> I have an old dell dimension desktop with a celeron processor and 1gb of RAM.  (I added a 512mb stick to make it 1gb but it's still REALLY slow.)
<_Oz_> I wanted to use it as a "headless" media server.  I hooked it up to my HDTV via VGA cable and use it to watch movies.  I use VNC to control it like a remote control.
<_Oz_> But Xubuntu has terrible VNC support built in, unlike the "stock" ubuntu.  This is really strange to me.  Xubuntu is IDEAL for what I want -- I don't care about flashy graphics or effects, just a barebones OS that outputs beautiful video to its screen.
<_Oz_> Yet, in the end, I had to remove Xubuntu altogether and go back to Ubuntu -- because vnc just "works" out of the box.
<_Oz_> I was able to get Xubuntu VNC to work -- sort of -- but not the way I needed.  I needed to be able to control the ACTUAL DESKTOP SESSION, not just open a new one.  I needed to be able to change the screen output of the actual box.
<_Oz_> Tried for about a day to get it to do that, but no dice.
<_Oz_> I like Ubuntu and all, it was just disappointing to have such a perfect application for Xubuntu spoiled by lack of support for out-of-the-box VNC capabilities.
<_Oz_> You know what I mean?
 * _Oz_ kicks his foot in the dirt, picks some lint on his jacket.
 * _Oz_ coughs.
<_Oz_> Well... damn!
<_Oz_> This channel is dead.
 * _Oz_ runs through the channel, slapping everyone on the face in an attempt to wake them up.
<sgrove> hey all, I did a apt-install openoffice.org-writer
<sgrove> but I keep getting: /usr/share/lintian/overrides/sun-java6-jre
<sgrove> woops
<sgrove> rather: javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<sgrove> I cannot seem to figure out how to get it to work
<Abominus69> Hello?
<sgrove> hello
<Abominus69> I have a question, are you ready?
<sgrove> I'm afraid I'm not good with xubuntu
<sgrove> I'm hacving problems as well
<sgrove> though they're ooo/jre problems, I guess
<Abominus69> Okay cool, I'll put it out there anyway.  I have a celeron 1000, 512MB, Geforce 4 64MB running at 1920 x 1200.  Firefox runs at about 80%+ CPU utilization all the time.   Why is this?
<sgrove> default install?
<Abominus69> Pretty much, yes.
<Abominus69> just changed res and vid drivers.
<NickManley> Is xfce 4.4.2 going to be backported to 7.10?
<NickManley> The reason I ask is because Firefox always becomes a zombie under xfdesktop.
<Abominus69> Do you have high Firefox CPU utilization?
<NickManley> No.
<NickManley> When I close out Firefox, it just gets stuck as a zombie under xfdesktop.  That's about it.
<NickManley> I tried googling for some bug reports but they were all old from 2006 and they all ended saying it was fixed.
<ron_o> f. firefox. It sux. It's always crashing on me system.
<NickManley> Firefox used to crash on me, but I'm using Firefox 3 Beta 3 and it's been amazing.
<NickManley> Firefox 2 does suck though.
<ron_o> I like Opera but haven't got it running yet on xubuntu.
<Abominus69> When is the proper release of Firefox 3, any idea?
<NickManley> mid-march.
<ron_o> I'll only use it if it's in the repo..
<NickManley> Beta 4 is going to be released before the end of February and then RCs until release.
<ron_o> but I guess I can find a repository that has it.
<ron_o> I don't get why *ubuntu doesn't come standard with a better sound setup.
<ron_o> there's no reason I shouldn't be able to play sound from several sources from the start.
<NickManley> I guess I'm the only one having this problem.  I guess I'll just ctrl-alt-backspace every few days to clear it all out.
<ron_o> can't you $pkill firefox-bin ?
<ron_o> that's worked for me when $killall doesn't work.
<NickManley> I'll try.  I did kill -9 and that didn't work.
<ron_o> but usually if kill -9 doesn't work you need to reboot.
<ron_o> pkill is greping it, that's why it's so darn powerful.
<NickManley> I don't need to reboot.  Killing the xfdesktop process solves the issue.  Firefox is a zombie under it.
<NickManley> It's annoying have to kill xfdesktop and restart it all the time though.
<ron_o> yah, it shouldn't be.
<soldats> you know, way back when i first installed xubuntu i could have sworn there was a textbased installer with a lot more options. the gusty livecd has none and does the installation for you. i dont really like that. should i just use the ubuntu installer with the ubunut livecd? i basically want the the ubuntu installation without any programs and no gui but i do want xorg-x11. should i just do the server install. i got bored so i wanted to do so
<zoredache> soldats: are you talking about the altnerate-installer?
<zoredache> soldats: the alternate isntaller can be convinced to go into 'expert-mode' where you get to manually directly each portion of the installer task
<zoredache> the mini.iso also does that.  The mini.iso comes with a preseed for an extremely basici cli-only system where you can add anything you want
<soldats> oh man its been so long since ive seen the ubuntu install isos. thanks i thought i had the minimal installer.
<NickManley> When I launch firefox with --sync that seems to have solved the problem.  What does --sync do though?
<soldats> on another disk
<zoredache> soldats: the url is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zoredache> or, for the alternate disk choose the xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso file from your favorite mirror
<soldats> hmm thanks. i appreciate it. i basically wanted a more custom ubuntu from "scratch" or as scratch as it gets.
<soldats> i was how you say "not *too* sober the last time i looked which was a few years ago
 * soldats feels dumb now
<zoredache> soldats: if you really want to go from scratch you could use debootstrap from a livecd
<zoredache> you basically have to everything completely manually
<zoredache> the installation is annoyingly difficult though
<soldats> hmm didnt think of that. isnt that run from the grub promt
<soldats> in alternate settings
<zoredache> debootstrap can be ran from many places
<soldats> from the livecd splash screen?
<zoredache> soldats: I don't think so...
<zoredache> but then I haven't actually ever used the live-cd disk... I was always used to the installer that is on the alternate disk...  I have been using debian long before I started using *buntu
<soldats> hrmm, thanks though. im still happy with my current xubuntu install. its pretty much they way i want it with DWM. ill probly keep it they way it is and maybe ill just do a LFS for fun or just do the mini.iso like you said. i hate livecds as well so i agree with you. :)
<speaker219> LOL XUBUNTU FTW
<speaker219> :]
<DaleH1985> what's up with this damn os? every time i download a file and type in the install commands, i get these stupid messages about directories not existing, or files not found.
<zoredache> how are you downloading things?
<zoredache> and how are you trying to install?
<speaker219> DaleH1985: Don't blame the OS, you probably did something wrong ;)
<zoredache> with *buntu/debian you usually should be installing things with apt-get or the add/remove programs
<DaleH1985> i download install packages, and in the directions, it usually tells me to go to the terminal and type in command prompts, usually something like ./install or./config......but it always says no such file or directory, or command doesn't exist
<zoredache> DaleH1985: if you trying to manually compile/install then things will be difficult
<DaleH1985> so, should i be using the package manager instead/
<zoredache> DaleH1985: I strongly reccomend you use packages from package manager unless there is no choice...
<DaleH1985> ok....also, is there a flash plugin for the opera browser for xubuntu? All i can find is one for firefox
<zoredache> I don't know...  the opera page seems to have directions about how to install one though...
<zoredache> http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/
<PupUser01> can you run xubuntu from ram?
<trentster> Hey all, I am currently using "pon" and "poff" via cli to make my 3g usb dongle connect and disconnect.....can anyone recommend a lightweight xubuntu friendly gui frontend for this task?
<NullName> Can ANYONE please tell me why an scp transfer times out after 5 min or so?  I can send small files, but large or multiple small files stop transfering, and I get an error saying that the ubuntu ssh server is not responding.  I'm transfering through a local network.  Ubuntu is sending files and windows with cygwin is receiving files.  Any ideas??
<NEWK> Hey, I'm Xubuntu noob and I'm having a bit of trouble getting Compiz to work
<NullName> NEWK: Have you tried booting to the xubuntu live disk?
<NEWK> I found a couple of tutorials that tell me to downlaod several packages, but when I try downloading them, it says that it can't find them
<NEWK> I don't have disk. I installed Xubuntu with a thing called Wubi
<NullName> you probably need the repositories....
<NullName> goto your menu at the top....
<NEWK> OK....
<NullName> and click system
<NullName> then click software sources
<NEWK> OK
<NullName> type your password in
<NEWK> done
<NullName> clikc the tab ubuntu software
<NEWK> alright
<NullName> and check everything but source code
<NullName> Make sure it's downloading from a server
<NEWK> Looks like that's already been done
<NEWK> @check everythign but source
<NullName> k, click the thirdparty tab
<NEWK> OK
<NullName> what is there?
<NEWK> Um...it says somethign about a dcrom
<NEWK> *cdrom
<NullName> uncheck it
<NEWK> It is
<NullName> k
<NullName> then close the box
<NEWK> box?
<NullName> close "software sources"
<NullName> don't click "revert".
<NullName> Hopefully it will make you reconect to your software source servers
<NEWK> OK, do I hit the X at the top or hit the close button?
<NEWK> becaus eI hit the X
<NullName> It shouldn't matter
<NullName> what error are you getting when you try and install new software?
<NEWK> Yeah, I got a warnign when it closed. Soemthign about somethign beign out of date
<NEWK> the error I get is "E: Couldn't find package compiz-fusion-plugins-main"
<NullName> can you install other packages?
<NEWK> Yes. I installed VLC earlier
<NEWK> I watched my first DVD in Linux today! :D
<NullName> hehe nice.
<NullName> I don't see the package compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<NEWK> Yeah, well, this tutorial told me to download it
<NullName> you might have to manually add the server that has that package to your software sources
<NEWK> Two tutorials told me to get it
<NullName> oh okay
<NullName> what kind of file did you download?
<NEWK> Perhaps they're out of date
<NEWK> what file?
<NullName> usually when you download sofware for linux, you download a compressed file
<NullName> you have to decompress the file.
<NEWK> I just use synaptic or do apt-get
<NullName> good
<NullName> that's much easier
<NullName> the problem is...
<NullName> I don't think the servers your are using has the package you want
<NEWK> and I haven't even installed anything yet. I've just been entering those commands and it gives me an error sayign it can't fidn the package
<NEWK> and the funny thing is, I can see screenshots on these websties of those packages in synaptic
<NEWK> So they must have existed at some point, but maybe those tutorials are out of date
<NullName> maybe that person has the server on their sources that contains the package....
<NullName> hold up
<NullName> I found your package
<NullName> just download the .deb file
<NullName> and open it...it's very straightforward
<NullName> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<NullName> scroll down to "Downloads" and select your proper architecture
<NEWK> Yeah, I had to open a .deb file for the DVD library for VLC earlier
<NullName> Usually you'll want to select "i386"
<NEWK> Lots of mirrors
<NEWK> OK, I got it
<NullName> ok
<NullName> now open it...it will make you type in your password
<NEWK> Now, I jsut click on it?
<NEWK> OK
<NullName> yea
<NEWK> It gave me an error
<NullName> what error?
<NEWK> "dependancy is not satisfiable: libc6"
<NEWK> *dependency
<NEWK> Should I apt-get "libc6"?
<NEWK> and once I get this package installed, there might be other ones that don't work too
<NEWK> I can't install the package
<NEWK> Well, I've tried some other things. It still won't work
<NEWK> Hello?
<vinay_> hi
<vinay_> is xubuntu worth trying out?
<TheSheep> vinay_: try it out to find out ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<vinay_>  if I want to someday work on linux, including "improving" a distro, HOW SHOULD I BEGIN??
<crimsun_> start with bug triaging in whichever distro
<NESTi> hi
<lovemedo> hello TheSheep
<lovemedo> Hello, other than the first email Linus Torvalds sent with regards to his hobby which became Linux, do you guys know any other article of discourse that had an impact on the development of Linux?
<vinay_> lovemodo, this is a movie on linux...................must watch.........(http://www.revolution-os.com/)..for download, use http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3211770/Revolution_OS                   U have No copyright problem.
<maxamillion> vinay_: please don't post pirated material in this channel
<thiemster> is alpha 3 a big step up from xubuntu 7.10?
<Brains> Okay, anybody else seen the huge drop in performance with a change from Feisty to Gutsy?  I can't seem to find anything wrong other than everything seeming to take far more CPU than seems reasonable.  Advice on things to check welcome...
<davidwinter> hi all. I'm trying to get compiz to work with xfwm4. I've run compiz --replace, but I don't get any window borders. in the compiz settings, I set xfwm4 as the command for window decorations. I'm out of ideas now :( does anyone know how to get it working?
<TheSheep> Brains: run top in terminal and see if there's something at the top all the time
<TheSheep> !compiz | davidwinter
<ubotu> davidwinter: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Brains> TheSheep:  Nothing hangs at the top but many things will run up CPU %s that seem silly (for example, launching a term stays over 50% for several seconds before I get a prompt).
<TheSheep> Brains: you can try to run strace in a text console to see what occupies them so much
<davidwinter> TheSheep: the wiki doesn't seem to have any details on using xfwm4 with compiz
<TheSheep> davidwinter: see details on using compiz with nvidia cards
<Brains> TheSheep:  Even top takes ~10% on a quiet system...
<TheSheep> Brains: what if you run in text mode?
<TheSheep> Brains: or just switch to text mode with alt+ctrl+f1
<davidwinter> TheSheep: I've had it working with gnome + metacity fine. just since switching to xfce and xfwm4 it doesn't work
<Brains> TheSheep:  Heh, even getting to the text mode console took a while.  I've got top running via ssh so I can see it on another box and, after xorg maxed out for a while and I finally get the console, top is still running 10%
<TheSheep> ok, can you strace it?
<TheSheep> run ps x to see what pid it has, and then strace -p PID
<TheSheep> in a text console, never do it in X
<Brains> strace top?
<TheSheep> Brains: yes, or if you have a simplier application that you could test...
<Brains> TheSheep:  I went ahead and straced top for a bit.  Anything in particular that I should look for or just things that look odd?
<TheSheep> Brains: things that make it stop for a moment
<TheSheep> top is probably a bad idea, lots of system calls
<TheSheep> Brains: btw, what cpu, memory and graphics card?
<Brains> TheSheep:  Toshiba Portege 7220CT, P3-600 184MB.  I'm not expecting stellar performance, just what I was getting under Feisty....
<TheSheep> Brains: what graphcs card?
<Brains> TheSheep:  Sorry 'bout that...  Savage IX
<TheSheep> Brains: if you do /etc/init.d/gdm stop, does it get any faster?
<Brains> It doesn't change the amount of time top is taking but I don't know if that changes the interaction.  One sec...
<TheSheep> hm?
<Brains> TheSheep:  Okay, I don't think xorg is the problem now...  Type in nonsense at the command line and it takes 5-8 seconds to come back with command not found.  Python shows up in top going as high as 80%.
<Brains> (Heh, I needed a sec..  My 5 month old is struggling against his need for sleep and making life interesting.  *chuckle*)
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> how does 'free' look like for you?
<Brains> 119 used, 66 free...  looks like 31 of that is cache,  33 in swap.
<Brains> I'm not seeing a lot of disk activity either.
<TheSheep> ok, in top press O, then o, then enter
<TheSheep> what's on top?
<Brains> In order, NetworkManager, sshd,sshd,bash,hald...  NetworkManager is using 12560, sshds are in the 8000s, bash and hald in the 5000s.
<TheSheep> nothing peculiar :/
<TheSheep> Brains: there is one more thing, although you usually would't want to do it, we can try and at least see if something changes
<TheSheep> Brains: I think that gutsy has added an AppArmor, try removing it
<TheSheep> Brains: sudo apt-get remove apparmor
<TheSheep> Brains: and same with apport, aonce you're at it
<Brains> TheSheep:  I was wondering if AppArmor might be a suspect but I've never paid any attention to it and didn't want to jump to conclusions.  It is in progress...
<TheSheep> Brains: I don't know either, and what little I know about it I doubut it would be it. but you can try
<Brains> TheSheep:  Yeah, I'm about ready to pull off the wife's data and reinstall fresh to see if that solves the problem.  I have an almost exactly similar laptop running Gentoo and doing fine.  (Gentoo is my usual choice, I through XUbuntu on the wife's laptop as a turnkey setup I thought she might like.)
<slow-motion> n8
<Brains> TheSheep:  No luck...  Thanks for the help, I'm going to see if a full install fixes it.  Maybe it was just a bad upgrade from the gui update app.
 * Brains starts copying the data off.
<ere4si> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ere4si> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
#xubuntu 2008-02-19
<Panamaquono> xubuntu support channel?
<Panamaquono> I have a sound card issue
<Panamaquono> I have an Ensoniq ES1371 audio controller, I went through the wonderful online alsa stuff to get it setup - it worked great, I can listen through my headphones
<Panamaquono> but, I have a set of Speakers that works with a digital plug
<Panamaquono> I found another forum for the speakers for a guy running windows and there's some way to go into windows settings to output a digital signal
<Panamaquono> obviously there's some way to do that in xubuntu?
<Panamaquono> his exact words:  "Click on Advanced. Once here, you will notice Tone Controls to adjust the Bass and Treble, and below these, you will see "Digital Output Only." Click on the little white box next to "Digital Output Only" to put a check mark in there. Hit close. Make sure that your Main and Wave audio levels in the volume settings are high enough to hear something (I suggest at least half volume, or highest volume for testing pu
<Panamaquono> but that's windoz
<Panamaquono> what'd I miss
<Panamaquono> I know it's a hard one
<Panamaquono> the alsa mixer didn't seem to have this setting
<Panamaquono> sound card works great
<Panamaquono> am I the only one here?
<crimsun_> yes.
<crimsun_> and unless those controls are exposed in the driver, you can't use them.
<Panamaquono> sorry to pull you away
<Panamaquono> if they're exposed?  as in?
<Panamaquono> don't know exposed
<Panamaquono> like a part of the gui?
<Panamaquono> is the driver supposed to have some sort of user interface
<Panamaquono> or is that handled in terminal?
<Panamaquono> just a hint
<crimsun_> exposed->viewable from a mixer.
<Panamaquono> c'mon
<crimsun_> e.g., amixer, alsamixer, aumix, etc.
<Panamaquono> ah
<Panamaquono> so I should try a different mixer?
<crimsun_> if amixer doesn't list them, you're out of luck.
<Panamaquono> ok I only have alsamixer
<crimsun_> I doubt that.
<Panamaquono> crap, where's amixer
<crimsun_> "amixer"
<Panamaquono> ok I got a long list, but I'm not even sure what I'm looking at, it looks like I can do all kinds of stuff including record
<Panamaquono> and one in particular seems out - PCM - is that it?
<Doogal> *Fairly* large issue. My Desktop environment is completely blank. No panels, no icons, nothing. I can still run programs i know the name of, using the altF2 box. But it's a pretty major issue for enjoying my computer properly.
<Panamaquono> you win
<Doogal> I do?
<Doogal> Is there a fluffy prize? :)
 * Doogal reposts, just in case.
<Doogal> *Fairly* large issue. My Desktop environment is completely blank. No panels, no icons, nothing. I can still run programs i know the name of, using the altF2 box. But it's a pretty major issue for enjoying my computer properly.
<Doogal> Does anyone have some advice?
<soldats> zoredache: i wanted to say thanks. i copmpletely forgot about the mini.iso install so i installed and im pretty much satisfied. just a few more apps and ill be set. thanks again  :D
<soldats> Doogal: try doing alt-f2 and typing xfce4-panel
<soldats> save your settings on logout and log back in and see if its normal. you need the desktoppp seetings box to tell it to do what youwant
<soldats> set the "allow xfce to manage desktop" and make sure you save settings Doogal
<Doogal> soldats: thanks. I've tried restarting the computer several times, even did a complete power down and unplug. Its persistent.
<soldats> did you restart or did you run the commands i said then restart
<Doogal> soldats: I'm afraid i'm very new to linux at all. How would I get to the 'desktop settings box'
<Doogal> soldats: no, not entered those commands yet.
<Doogal> I would normally get to desktop settings through a drop-down on the top panel, or a right-click on the desktop. How can i get them up otherwise?
<Doogal> I'm happy to work in BaSH if that's easier, but I'd need a lot of guidance.
<soldats> Doogal: first do alt+f2 and type "xfce4-panel" and you should get your panels back. then in your panel go to settings >> desktop settings and choose save setings on logout and choose "allow xfce to manage desktop"
<Doogal> Wow. That was easy. At least the first part. I've got the desktop back but i didn't see a save settings option.
<soldats> its either in desktop settings or desktop preferences
<soldats> just look around in the settings drop down menu
<brianko> so why does my new 7.10 install have a "washed out" look?  Every theme seems to have the same look...
<soldats> the themes only change icons and borders and basic fonts. you can configure everything else however youwant. just have a look through google.
<brianko> I seem to recall xfce of past having a decent look on the stock install...
<Doogal> soldats: Thanks for the help by the way. "Save settings on logout" Seems to be something that appears on the shut-down menu.
<Doogal> It survived a log-out and a log-in.
<Panamaquono> hey I do have a digital out, how can I make it work?
<Panamaquono> used the aplay -l
<Panamaquono> got a list
<Panamaquono> 0,1 is digital audio playback
<Panamaquono> not the same guy
<Panamaquono> nuts
<Panamaquono> hello sir
<Panamaquono> I come humbly before you
<Panamaquono> please help, have sound card ES1371
<Panamaquono> have digital speakers
<Panamaquono> can't make digital output to speakers
<Panamaquono> have new drivers
<Panamaquono> soundcards works through headphones great
<Panamaquono> not through digital speakers
<Panamaquono> I found an article about my actual soundcard where if I had windows there's a output setting where I specify "Digital Output Only"
<Panamaquono> I don;t have windows anymore, where did the setting go?
<Panamaquono> did cat /proc/asound/devices
<Panamaquono> 5: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback
<Panamaquono> is there a better place to go for this?
<refused9150> Hi im really new to this whole thing and i have ran into a big problem and was hoping someone could help
<refused9150> anyone?
<refused9150> ???
<fredsua> good evening
<fredsua> could anyone help me with a DVD playback problem?
<sleepwalk> hey could ANYONE please tell me the best way to rebuild my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file???  My current video settings are correct, but when I reboot I loose the setup...I also noticed some minor errors in the xorg.conf file.  ANY ideas???
<CarlFK> sleepwalk: post your .conf and .log to http://dpaste.com
<CarlFK> and hope soemone is still around to help... I am off to bed any minute
<sleepwalk> shoot jk
<sleepwalk> *okay
<sleepwalk> im doing it...hold up if you can. CarlFK
<sleepwalk> http://pastebin.com/m7f70ba81
<sleepwalk> which file is .log?
<sleepwalk> You around CarlFK?
<CarlFK> yeah
<CarlFK> /var/log/X...something
<sleepwalk> k
<CarlFK> 	Driver		"nvidia" - there is an nvidia channel - might be good to try there
<CarlFK> yeah /join #nvidia
<sleepwalk> http://pastebin.com/m66431be3
<sleepwalk> k
<sleepwalk> thanks
<sleepwalk> I believe that second link is the right file
<CarlFK> yeah
<CarlFK> oh... loose the setup.. and you get "falesafe" or something?
<sleepwalk> Yea
<sleepwalk> It's really screwy
<sleepwalk> I have to boot into text mode or wahtever
<sleepwalk> and run "envy" in text mode
<sleepwalk> it uninstalls the drivers
<CarlFK> yeah, I have run into falesafe. look around for xorg.conf.falesafe or something.  delete it
<sleepwalk> then I have to reinstall, and reboot...then I have to log in and install "restricted drivers"(but I[am not sure if it helps)..then I have to log into screens and graphics and mess with the settings.  (My friend actually does this)  He is new to linux and is "exploring"...and making me fix many errors everyday.. it's fun though
<sleepwalk> why should I delete x*.falesafe?
<CarlFK> or rename it
<CarlFK> i kinda remember that helping
<CarlFK>  but I may be dreaming.  I need to get to bed :)
<sleepwalk> hmm..well it's worth a shot..It's just such a major pain in the ass to reboot and go through all the hell.  okay. Thanks man!!!!! Peace out.
<CarlFK> see ya
<ace> updating python-apt, upgrade-manager,-core, get stuck for anybody else? on hardy. says subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 on all 3 packages
<ace> other packages installed fine
<ace> nm
<Geoffrey3> is there a shortcut key to switch to the command line in Ubuntu?
<ere4si> Geoffrey3, you can press ctrl-alt-F2 and then alt-F7 to get back
<Geoffrey3> has anyone here had problems installing libexo from source?
<Geoffrey3> there's about a half dozen header files configure insists aren't there, even though I know several of them are
<Geoffrey3> including md5.h
<ere4si> Geoffrey3, is the source a later version than the one in the repos?
<Geoffrey3> ere4si: I believe so, 4.4.2.....
<ere4si> I'm showing 0.3-0 in my synaptic... - is there a readme file that asks for a certain kernel?
<Geoffrey3> oh, the exo library is version 0.3.4
<ere4si> should say I'm using feisty
<Geoffrey3> ah, xububtu gutsy here
<AlgorithmicContr> ---Mark---
<AlgorithmicContr> ===Mark===
<AlgorithmicContr> _Mark_
<Carry> help, i used sudo-apt install xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu-lamp, but now it's hanging... [42951174.840000]  [<c01033b5>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
<Carry> and some error's...
<ere4si> Carry, the command should have been   sudo apt-get install
<ere4si> can you reboot Carry ?
<Carry> ere4si: reboot, now installing :)
<ere4si> yah Carry
<Carry> sudo apt-get update
<Carry> sudo apt-get install
<Carry> ?
<ere4si> what's the issue Carry ?
<Carry> ere4si: thank you..
<ere4si> k
 * AlgorithmicContr can't sleep.
 * ere4si suggests warm milk
<AlgorithmicContr> hm
<LetsGo67> I cannot boot my hard drive by itself, I need to insert the Ubuntu CD, then go to "boot from first hard disk".  Is there a way to fix that?
<ere4si> LetsGo67, let the live cd boot into the desktop - then open a terminal - type  sudo grub - then type   find /boot/grub/stage1 - and we'll go from there
<LeAstrale> hi ppl
<ich> does anyone know how to fix the md5 checksum flashplugin issue?
<ich> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<slow-motion> hi
<gabkdlly> ich: hi, this seems to happen quite often, whenever Adobe makes an update to the player, but then it takes some time for this change to get updated in the package in the repositories. Either wait for the update, and use a free alternative in the meantime, or install manually using Adobe's instructions
<ich> gabkdlly, okay, thanks for your feedback. i'll try adobes instructions soon
<theTheme> Hey everyone, I have a question, I am running kubuntu now and I've been reading on the xubuntu site but I don't quite understand what make xubuntu different from other distributions
<TheSheep> theTheme: different set of default settings and applications than ubuntu
<theTheme> I see, if I switched over could I get kde apps (like kontact) to work? or would that defeat the point of switching
<TheSheep> theTheme: you can even install it alongside your kde
<theTheme> So when I boot in I'd choose which?
<TheSheep> theTheme: but yes, it defeats some of the strong points of xubuntu
<TheSheep> theTheme: yes, at login
<theTheme> That's nifty, how would I set something like that up?
<TheSheep> just install the xubuntu-desktop package
<TheSheep> there are ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop too, btw
<samiroquai> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<samiroquai> me so horny
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Moses' ass
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Abraham's gay-ass son
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Poorochista (Zoroaster's whore daughter)
<samiroquai> me wants you so bad
<samiroquai> jooooooooooonsk
<samiroquai> jah
<samiroquai> :D
<samiroquai> ))===========D
<samiroquai> ))==D
<samiroquai> ))===D
<samiroquai> ))====D
<samiroquai> I got a hard on for prophet Muhammad's daughter
<samiroquai> ))=====D
<samiroquai> ))======D
<samiroquai> ))=======D
<samiroquai> ))========D
<samiroquai> dong
<samiroquai> ))=========D
<samiroquai> DONG
<samiroquai> ))==========D
<samiroquai> ))===========D
<samiroquai> ))============D
<samiroquai> oh yeah
<samiroquai> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<samiroquai> me so horny
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Moses' ass
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Abraham's gay-ass son
<samiroquai> me fucky fucky Poorochista (Zoroaster's whore daughter)
<samiroquai> me wants you so bad
<samiroquai> jooooooooooonsk
<samiroquai> jah
<AlgorithmicContr> good day gentlemen
<TheSheep> hi AlgorithmicContr
<maxamillion> TheSheep: sorry .... i didn't catch that one
<schlumpf> hi how can i find out if i have java on my os?
<TheSheep> type 'java' in the terminal
<schlumpf> easy one :) thanks
<maxamillion> schlumpf: does the command 'java' return anything about gij? ... because java (iirc) defaults to alias to gij
<schlumpf> yes i does return about gij
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's a java implementation too, right?
<schlumpf> via gif --version it says me java version 1.4.2
<schlumpf> which leads me to the next question is that a uptodate version?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: well ... yes, but i've never been able to get any application written in java to work
<maxamillion> errr... to work using gij*
<maxamillion> TheSheep: have you tried the OpenJDK/IcedTea JVM project? ... its pretty awesome :)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I don't do java often
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> well, gotta run ... bbl
<idaiai> hi
<Angel_Gr> Hi everyone...
<Angel_Gr> I have a x86 64 bit Intel Pentium processor (3.00Ghz) and I would like to install xUbuntu 7.10. In the ubuntu download site I can find 2 versions. The first one is for a Standard personal computer (x86 architecture) and the other one is for 64 bit AMD (and Intel?). Which should I download?
<roe> how do I create desktop shortcuts from the applications menu items?
<roe> right click doesn't bring up a context menu
<Twinkletoes> Using 6.06 Desktop, I've just done some updates, and now when I try and start *certain* admin tools, it won't accept my password.  Some tools work, some don't.  The error is: "The entered password is invalid"
<Twinkletoes> Additionally, /var/log/auth.log says "User is not in sudoers file!" but it most certainly is
<zoredache> that doesn't sound good...
<zoredache> did you use visudo to edit the file?
<zoredache> you might triy a 'sudo visudo -c' perhaps the file is somewhat broke?
<Twinkletoes> zoredache: Trying now...
<Twinkletoes> zoredache: /etc/sudoers file parsed OK
<Twinkletoes> zoredache: I created a new user, added to the admin group (using vigr) but still the same.  some utils work, some don't
<Twinkletoes> zoredache: That's strange, I can't see my 2nd user in the admin grou pwhen I do vigr -s, but it appears normally in vigr
<Twinkletoes> zoredache: How do I link them again?
<zoredache> sorry?
<Twinkletoes> zoredache: Basically, /etc/gshadow and /etc/group are different (in only one place).  I could edit it the same manually, or is there a tool I can run to correct them?
<zoredache> I don't know about that..
<Twinkletoes> zoredache: Wait... there is a command called 'grpconv'...
<Twinkletoes> Well, that's corrected the discrepancy, but not the original problem :(
<march> hi@all
<slow-motion> bye
<Yamato> how much faster would Xubuntu 7.10 be then Ubuntu 7.04 on a VIA C7-D?
<Yamato> i'll take the silence as "Haha! You just wasted $75 on a crappy board/cpu!!!!"
<zoredache> you could take it that way... you might also take it, that we have no idea
<Yamato> i'll install Xubuntu anyway
<zoredache> of course you asked 'how much faster', and you told us the new item, but not your old mb...  So how can we compare
<Yamato> hmm
<Yamato> i'll just VM it
<zoredache> I have no experience with a via c7-d though, so I can't tell you.  Personally I think you should just install and try it
<Yamato> i shoulda just saved more money
<Yamato> and bought a better board and cpu
<Yamato> the original reason i wanted to switch to Linux was "so i could have a cool fake mac osx desktop"
<TheSheep> Yamato: you should have switched to macos
<xubinux> where can i find second life folder please?
<LiENUS> second life?!
<march> ~/.secondlife ?
<march> http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FSecond_Life&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&ie=ASCII
<holo> hi
<holo> I downloaded the latest release of xubuntu
<holo> why can't I go through the language choice?
<holo> is there some bug i should be aware?
<TheSheep> holo: what do you mean "can't get through
<TheSheep> "?
<holo> TheSheep: I choose the language
<holo> TheSheep: I mount the cd-rom, he asks me again for language
<holo> in the other items from the menu happens the same
<holo> I hope the reason has nothing to do with the underlying emulation abstraction I am using: bochs
<holo> bochs shouldn't know anything about this, so I assume its an error from me or the installer
<holo> So, when i select an Item or an option of an item, I always press <space>
<holo> is anything wrong with this?
<holo> "execute a shell" also prompts me for the language
<TheSheep> did you try to select a language?
<holo> TheSheep: also
<TheSheep> holo: you use the alternate cd or the livecd?
<holo> TheSheep: alternate cd
<TheSheep> holo: gutsy?
<holo> TheSheep: a moment, i will check
<TheSheep> holo: or hoardy alpha3?
<TheSheep> hardy*
<holo> TheSheep: gutsy yes.
<holo> I can see from the string "7.10"
<holo> since I am getting paranoid, the whole filename is: xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<TheSheep> and what happens when you select a language? (and which language you're selecting)?
<holo> TheSheep: It goes back to the main menu where all options are. I choose english
<holo> Btw, "abort installation" selecting also prompts me with "language"
<TheSheep> have you try to verify your cd?
<holo> I will, but I bet 5euros here that it will prompt me for language :D
<TheSheep> not likely
<holo> TheSheep: it prompted me for the language. And it didn't also proceed to the suposed task
<TheSheep> looks like something is very wrong with it
<TheSheep> can you verify the image you downloaded?
<TheSheep> !md5 | holo
<ubotu> holo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holo> ubotu, TheSheep, i'm just solving an issue here, I will go back to this subject in an instant. sorry for this delay
<march> goodnight
<TD-Linux> hi, I am planning on installing xubuntu on a friend's ancient laptop tomorrow (during lunch hour)
<TD-Linux> I am not sure exactly what the laptop is, but it runs win98 at the moment, has no ethernet port, and is about 2 inches thick
<TD-Linux> it has about 4 gigs of hard drive space free
<TD-Linux> is there anything I should be worried about?
<TD-Linux> should plain old xubuntu desktop install cd work fine? should I burn the alternate just in case, or is desktop reliable enough by now?
<TheSheep> I'd burn the alternate just in case it has low memory
<TD-Linux> also, does xubuntu have a widget or whatever for displaying battery status
#xubuntu 2008-02-20
<holo> TheSheep: Yes, of couse, i can verify the checksum. Are you still there?
<Dirty> what livily room
<holo> heh
<holo> anyway.. I don't need to verify the checksum
<holo> I know its corrupt
<holo> I wget -c the iso, it was interrupted in the middle, and then resumed manually
<holo> sometimes, don't know why, I get corrupted content
<holo> guess I wasn't lucky this time
<holo> ok, I will check it, or I won't sleep well
<holo> 8a6e05a36ff5098ece6e3d28ad3b279a  xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<holo> strange, it matches the md5 checksum in the site
<holo> this one: 8a6e05a36ff5098ece6e3d28ad3b279a *xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<holo> There is a very small probability that this corruption didn't get noticed my the md5 checksum algorithm
<holo> i'm out of clues to my problem
<holo> anyone knows a very fast server from which I cand download this again?
<zoredache> holo: if you have a fast internet connection, then you could download the mini.iso and isntall from the internet
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holo> zoredache: my internet connection fluctuates between extremely fast and extremly slow with great packet loss. But anyway, does that one have already X pre-installed?
<zoredache> holo:  the mini.iso is an 8mb image that comes with absolutly nothing, but you can install anything you want from it
<holo> I used alot of netinstalls from minimal cd back in debian times.. i also had alot of spare time at that time for configuring things manually. anyway, the cluttered cds also didn't have X pre-configured, so everything ended up being the same.
<holo> in this situation i have to balance the time of getting this configured correctly or just download a fully/integrated environment out-of-the-bok
<holo> and this is going to be ran in a bochs layer, so it will be not only slow because i have to configure it manually, but the whole system is slow
<holo> :s
<zoredache> why bochs?  why not one of the other faster vm technologies?
<holo> zoredache: give me an option.
<zoredache> vmware?
<zoredache> parallels
<zoredache> xen, ....  what is your guest os?
<holo> zoredache: vmware: I have to create the vmware image which can only be created in vmawre workstation, which is not free. I have to create account, download it manually and I can only use it for a limited period of time right? I will make serious work in these vms for a long period of time
<holo> parallels, i have to check that one
<holo> zoredache: are you referring to this?: http://www.parallels.com/
<holo> this is mac software it seems.
<zoredache> holo: there are free versions of vmware... (vmware player, and vmware server)  I have been using vmware server on my workstation for a couple years
<holo> zoredache: do any of those versions provide facility for creating vmware image?
<zoredache> vmware server does
<holo> zoredache: super!
<zoredache> with vmware player, you can download a blank vm off the interweb then use that too
<zoredache> so for vmware player, use http://www.easyvmx.com/ to create a blank vm
<holo> zoredache: can I install an OS in a blank image with vmware player?
<zoredache> yes
<holo> ok zoredache, you bring me good news
<zoredache> it isn't quite as easy but it can be done
<zoredache> of course xen, virtualbox, or uml, are also options
<zoredache> I am most familiar with vmware though... I have been using it since 1999
<zoredache> for the other vm options check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines
<holo> zoredache: I know vmware is good.. i will stick to it
<holo> a state of the art tool
<holo> now back to work!
<holo> thank you very much zoredache, you saved me alot of time
 * TD-Linux sees no point in vmware player
<TD-Linux> vmware server works just as good :D
<holo>  /usr/bin/vmplayer: 166: cannot open /etc/vmware/locations: No such file
<holo> now this is a good start
<holo> I see no ending in my hacking into others mistakes life
<Technoid_India> hi every one...
<zoredache> hi
<Technoid_India> can i know whats the minimum configration to install xubuntu ???
<Technoid_India> zoredache: Hi
<holo> Technoid_India: I don't know, because I didn't check in in the page. Did you check it? anyway, tell me which CPU and memory and maybe I can see if you can
<Technoid_India> holo: i am goin to install ubuntu my old pc >> P4 - 128MB RAM - 40GB Harddrive...
<zoredache> 128 is on the slim side, but it may run.  You'll probably need to use the alternate-installer
<Technoid_India> zoredache: yes..bro..i will be using alternate installer...
<Technoid_India> so how is xubuntu different frm ubuntu ???
<Technoid_India> n what file system should i use ???
<holo> Technoid_India: yes, because livecd takes too much ram, go for alternate install.. xfce is pretty light.. also consider a 2.4 kernel.. it consumes less ram
<Technoid_India> ext3 ???
<holo> Technoid_India: ext3 is the slowest filesystem, go for reiserfs
<holo> of course, just my humble opinion
<Technoid_India> holo: so will it run smoothly on my pc....???
<holo> Technoid_India: I own a amd 64 dual core or something xpto.. sometimes i think it doesn't run smoothly.. do you expect me to say that from those specs?
<Technoid_India> n does it supports all ubuntu packeges???
<holo> ^^
<holo> Technoid_India: yes, the repositories are the same
<Technoid_India> holo: i have a high end rig to bro....
<Technoid_India> but im just tryin my luck on this old crap pc...
<holo> its may not be crap pc.. it wasn't some years ago.. the pc is still the same, but maybe more used
<holo> but still the same, so it should do what what it did some years ago
<Technoid_India> can i use all the application (packages) that i used to run on ubuntu ???
<holo> Technoid_India: yes you can. but don't run kde on it
<holo> or gnome
<holo> it would sound stupid :)
<Technoid_India> kde - gnome apps ???
<holo> yes you can
<Technoid_India> holo: so i can do all my studio work on xubuntu...
<holo> dunno, but I supose you run every app you ran in ubuntu
<holo> except maybe for configuration tools of gnome
<Technoid_India> audio/video >> recording n editing stuff ???
<holo> Technoid_India: take it easy.. you should now more about your work than me
<Technoid_India> then i will be sticking to xubuntu for this old pc....
<Technoid_India> holo: thanx brother...for ur help..
<holo> xubuntu is mainly a window manager alternative, window managers manage windows, that' all.. don't give so much importance to it
<Technoid_India> why soo...
<Technoid_India> that mens that i should stick to ubuntu...
<holo> because its a window manager! its not about the applications you ran before
<holo> the main important thing is that if you ran linux applications, they will still run in xubuntu, because xubuntu is a linux distribution
<Technoid_India> this #channel isnt crowded enough !!!
<holo> Technoid_India: depends on requirements, gnome is much more than a window manager (someone correct me if i'm wrong) and pretty damm heavy
<holo> so with that machine i wouldn't run gnome, or better said, ubuntu version desktop
<Technoid_India> holo: yes bro..gnome is damn Heavy...i tried to run ubuntu dextop installer on some new machines wid 256mb.... but it would take 15-25minutes to load the desktop itself....
<holo> just the destkop? strange.. not even livecds take so much time
<holo> anyway, yes, gnome is heavy, kde is heavy, xfce is not
<holo> but don't expect to have the same level of integrated features in xfce
<holo> everything comes with a but
<Technoid_India> holo: but.... what ???
<holo> kde for example has lots of features that make him being used by power users.. you can tweak anything
<holo> with very user friendly interfaces
<eldalion> is there a reason why xubuntu doesn't push for latest kernels like (k)ubuntu?
<holo> gnome is know by its usability, and is also very powerfull
<holo> xfce is very modular and light.. don't expect to have your life so easy if you want to tweak alot of things
<holo> eldalion: i don't have any experience in xubuntu, but I can say that if the repos are the same, you can pull whatever kernel kubuntu users pull
<eldalion> that's what i did, upgraded to 2.6.24, just wondered why it didn't come automatically
<holo> Technoid_India: by releaning a xfce only distribution of ubuntu, users can have a even more pleasant desktop experience because of all the work that is put by developers in configuring and integrating the various tools of this fine window manager
<holo> *releasing
<TD-Linux> ubuntu 7.10 doesn't have 2.6.24
<eldalion> TD-Linux: yes, confused with the alpha
<j1mc> an ok article talking about suggestions for Xfce here: http://beranger.org/index.php?page=diary&2008/02/18/13/05/37-what-is-xfce-still-needing-to-be
<j1mc> thing that's different about xfce is that it's only about 5 or 6 core guys who work on it in their spare time.
<j1mc> it's not like gnome which has the backing of corporations and stuff.
<holo> TheSheep: when you are here read this: I loaded the same xubuntu image with vmware, and it works.. looks like it was bochs fault somehow.. amazing!
<cag> Hey, quick question
<cag> Is there command that could reset my xfce settings?
<cag> Because I can see the neither the top or bottom taskbar
<cag> thanks for none of your help
<Alex_001> hey guys!, just want to ask if samba is installed as the same as ubuntu 7.10?
<Alex_001> by default I mean
<zoredache> no it isn't installed by default
<zoredache> but installing it is pretty easy
<Alex_001> i see
<zoredache> are you looking to setup a server, or just client stuff?
<zoredache> anyway to get everything do the following in a terminal --  sudo apt-get install samba smbfs smbclient fusesmb'
<Alex_001> 'cause I'm planning to migrate to xubuntu from a zenwalk linux cause I couldn't get samba working there on my laptop and I couldn't browse my windows network
<zoredache> you understand that xfce has no integrated network browser?
<Alex_001> just want to browse my windows network so I coould transfer files back and forth
<zoredache> you can user you network, but you cannot browse it with xfce
<Alex_001> what to install then after I install samba some sort of network browser?
<Alex_001> my laptop is an old p3 750Mhz and I couldn't get ubuntu boot from there it just froze
<zoredache> if you are looking just to browse you don't need samba, that is a server.  There are several howtos that descibe setting up afuse and fusesmb
<zoredache> for example... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Alex_001> does that same applies to zenwalk 5?
<zoredache> well I suspect there are similar things you could do on zenwalk,  I doubt the steps are exacltly the same...  I have never used it so I can't really answer that
<Alex_001> i see
<Alex_001> thanks for the info
<jared_> Hey, is XFCE 4.2 faster or slower than XFCE 4.4?
<TheSheep> jared_: faster to do what?
<jared_> erm, use?
<jared_> internet pretty much
<jared_> coz im using a slow machine atm
<jared_> and I got a lot faster going from GNOME to XFCE 4.2
<TheSheep> jared_: I'm afraid you cannot browse www with xfce, you usually use firefox or some other browser for that
<jared_> -.-
<jared_> using the internet on XFCE is a lot faster than on GNOME
<jared_> what I asked is if it would be faster to go to 4.4, or stay on 4.2
<TheSheep> I can assure you that xfce doesn't affect your internet speed
<TheSheep> so it should be the same for both of them
<jared_> ergh
<jared_> im not an idiot
<jared_> I've done a CISCO course on networking and fundamental computing
<jared_> and I know that my computer is a hell of a lot faster with XFCE than it was with GNOME, including internet usage
<jared_> so I asked a simple question
<jared_> is XFCE 4.4 faster or slower than 4.4?
<jared_> *faster or slower than 4.2?
<TheSheep> jared_: I'm sorry but I'm too stupid to understand your simple question. Maybe there is someone else here who would know. Sorry for introducing confusion.
<jared_> ur a dick
<DarthShrine> Lol.
<TheSheep> :(
<DarthShrine> Not quite sure where the relationship between xfce/gnome and internet speed is..
<TheSheep> memory use probably
<TheSheep> and caching
<DarthShrine> Mmm
<DarthShrine> I still don't buy it xD
<TheSheep> "speed" is a very simple and obvious term that has no sense in computers :)
<DarthShrine> ;)
<mino> hi :) how can i hide drive icons from my desktop?
<mino> no one a idea??
<TheSheep> mino: settings->desktop settings->behavior
<TheSheep> mino: the "show icons for" section
<mino> TheSheep: but my created icons also get hidden... i only want to hide this auto generated
<TheSheep> mino: use the checkboxes below
<mino> if i use them its get ignored.. i can set only removable devices but i doesnt make any difference
<mino> TheSheep: must i restart restart xfce or somehting?
<TheSheep> mino: disable and enable the 'let xfce manage my desktop' at the top
<TheSheep> mino: this is an annoying bug
<mino> yeah really anoying also you must check the /trash box and disable and enable the upper box, then uncheck /trash and the trash link is gone
<TheSheep> mino: it's going to be completely rewritten for xfce 4.6 though :)
<slow-motion> hi
<Technoid_India> Hi Everyone !!!
<Technoid_India> ;-)
<Technoid_India> any body here !!!
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> just us, mice
<Technoid_India> TheSheep: can i know whats the basic requirements to install xubuntu ???
<TheSheep> http://xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<Technoid_India> are the command same...as v use in ubuntu (apt get, sudo apt get)....
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> apt-get
<Technoid_India> so whats the difference between ubuntu n xubuntu...??? window manager??
<Technoid_India> TheSheep: n i can use all the software i used on my ubuntu workstation !!!
<TheSheep> the window manager, the panels, file manager, etc., the default set of applications and the default settings
<TheSheep> yes, you can even install ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu all at once and switch between them at the login screen
<mino> hi i just plugin my headset, the sound of the boxes is still there and also on the headset :/ but i want only sound on my headset
<mino> i already checked the mixer, there are only master and pcm + mic rulers... no difference between boxes(builtin) and headset
<mino> hmm
<holo> hi
<maxamillion> mino: sound issues are kinda sketchy ... you might need to search around wiki.ubuntu.com for alsa configuration
<maxamillion> holo: hello
<holo> the installer is prompting me to cd1
<holo> I don't want to put cd1
<holo> I want to withraw to mainmenu
<holo> but I can't.. how can i do this?
<holo> hello maxamillion
<holo> is there any forcing method to go to main menu?
<holo> if not, this seems a installer missing option
<zoredache> what installer are you using, where are you at?
<zoredache> have you tried pressing ctrl-c
<holo> trying
<holo> gutsy
<holo> i'm at prompt for first cd
<holo> he is stupid suddenly he doesn't know he loaded himself
<holo> the problem is i'm running this in vm
<holo> so it brings me some problems
<TheSheep> holo: did you have problems with the language menu previously?
<holo> TheSheep: those problems didn't happen anymore since i changed from bochs -> vmware
<TheSheep> holo: it would be probably still nice to report them
<holo> I'm still installing though.. but at a higher step
<holo> TheSheep: the problem is that I don't know where
<holo> where does this bug belong?
<TheSheep> !bugs | holo
<ubotu> holo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<holo> I alreaady informed #bochs about this
<holo> ok
<TheSheep> holo: fill it against the installer or the xubuntu as a whole
<holo> yes
<TheSheep> holo: probably better fro the installer
<holo> i'm also having now random hangs inside vmware
<holo> so i made replication and survival of the fitest, to gurantee it goes to the end
<holo> like 6 vms working at the same time with 64MB each
<TheSheep> %)
<holo> i had no other choice.. it just hangs, and always at different places
<TheSheep> later you can pit them against each other in dos attacks ;)
<holo> but it seems that since i made the replication, it doesn't hang anymore.. but i'm sticking to the model
<holo> anyway, this seems evil influence, i don't find other reason
<TheSheep> maybe your iso was cursed?
<holo> TheSheep: the ones that get further survive, others just die (removed)
<holo> TheSheep: maybe not cursed, but maybe my negative thought about being successfull in this task, bring bad events
<holo> even the impossible events can, will and already happened. my influence will make them probable of happening to me
<holo> the impossible events will hide themselves behind the laws we established for the universe, so we will never see them unless we adequate the laws
 * TheSheep brings an Occam's razor
<holo> one of the vm's apparently died.. i was getting worried :)
<holo> zoredache: ctrl+c doesn't work
<holo> neither in the prompt, nor when imediatly after I prompt an invalid path
<zoredache> holo: have you considered that maybe your hardware is failing?  If you are getting hang ups and weird behavior as frequently as you are describing then I would suggest you run memory test followed by a hard disk diagnostic
<holo> ok
<TheSheep> holo: you can switch to a shell with alt+f2
<holo> can I dot memtest on boot and hd diagnostic with mounted partitions?
<holo> *memtest after boot
<holo> TheSheep: ehm.. I have X terminals
<holo> TheSheep: and its actually ctrl+alt+f2 from X
<TheSheep> holo: it's alt+f2 in text mode
<holo> TheSheep: yes, how do you think I am in text mode if I'm running 6 VM's?
<TheSheep> holo: the vms are in text mode
<TheSheep> holo: there ashould be some way to send alt+f2 to them
<holo> haa
<holo> TheSheep: sorry, I thought you were saying that in the host OS
<holo> ok, a moment
<holo> ok, i'm in busybox
<holo> thanks alot TheSheep
<holo> TheSheep: this is funny: one of the replicas that survived diddn't ask for the CD.. this is really ?uc??dup.. do you believe now my theories??
<holo> i'm now in xubuntu login
<holo> very nice sensation after this battle
<march> hi
<holo> hi
<isul> does google earth run on xubuntu?
<march> yes
<march> isul: http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FGoogle_Earth&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&ie=ASCII
<isul> thanks
<march> You're welcome!
<isul> oh wow
<march> Already installed google earth?
<isul> yeah
<isul> I installed it, but when I ran it for the first time it logged me off
<isul> that was wierd
<march> that's odd :/
<isul> looked like it was going to work.  the splash screen came up, but then I was back at xubuntu login
<march> 3D-acceleration is working?
<isul> yeah I was just thinking that.  maybe integrated SiS video chip doesn't meet opengl requirements for google earth?
<isul> heh
<isul> that doesn't seem right either though, because the opposite is true on windows.  opengl will work with this gpu while directx doesn't
<march> Have you Compiz activated?
<isul> umm, I dunno
<march> disable it if it's activated
<march> This may help
<march> http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml#introduction
<holo> I can say that desktop xubuntu is a much more pleasant experience than kubuntu
<holo> in kubuntu I always have a colesterol feeling
<isul> like when you have eaten too many french fries?
<holo> yes
<holo> and a hamburger full of that white sauce
<holo> I think my mood can be improved in xubuntu
<holo> when I am mounting samba shares with pyneihborhood, it fails to mount
<holo> what can be happening here?
<holo> it sees the shares, but then it doesn't mount them
<penney> Hi all: I'm getting crackly audio in my xfce based Ubuntu.  It seems to only happen with videos, but I've basically uninstalled all my questionable codecs and only have gstreamer stuff left... I think it may be an alsa/oss issue I'm sort of a n00b when it comes to this.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<slow-motion> n8
<encrypt128bit_> anyone know if compiz fusion works with XFCE?
<eldalion> yes it does
<encrypt128bit_> is there any special insall ways or can i install it just like unbuntu?
<eldalion> same as ubuntu
<encrypt128bit_> Thanks
<encrypt128bit> So im trying to install xubuntu, its failing to install the kernel and on tty4 im reading this: (apt-install:  Failed to fetch cdrom:[Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbion_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/pool/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.46_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch <-- that mean my cd is probably corrupt? =p
<ron_o> encrypt128bit, it looks like it.
<ron_o> the thing is there might not be a real way of testing it to know for sure. I just d/l another one or reburn it if it md5s correctly.
<encrypt128bit> the md5 was fine on the iso
<ron_o> I thought that ubuntu has a way of checking the cd for defects, but I guess you at least have to boot some in order to get to that point. :/
<encrypt128bit> and i checked the cd though the ubuntu check, and it said it was fine too
<encrypt128bit> =\
<TheSheep> encrypt128bit: there is an optin at boot to check the cd for defects
<encrypt128bit> yea i did that
<encrypt128bit> it didnt find any defects
<ron_o> hmm, just repeat everything again  before worrying too much.
<TheSheep> then it should be fine
<TheSheep> maybe the cd drive had a hiccup?
<ron_o> there are just so many possible scenarios to know for sure why it failed. My old computer wouldn't fricking read some CDs even though once I had an OS installed it worked fine.
<ron_o> never figured that one out.
<encrypt128bit> see this all goes back to my original problem, heh. what do you think this means?
<encrypt128bit> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/jfiorini/linux%20install/?action=view&current=100_1010.jpg
<encrypt128bit> thats a photo of my screen with the error message its giving me
<encrypt128bit> well, its pretty much the same as what the cd gives me, that was actually when i was using unetbootin to install ubuntu
<encrypt128bit> but i get this error every time i install no matter what i install from
<ron_o> are you doing a network install?
<ron_o> encrypt128bit,
<encrypt128bit> No
<encrypt128bit> on that screen shot i was using unetbootin
<encrypt128bit> so i was installing from the internet i guess
<ron_o> UNetbootin is a simple open source tool that allows you to install a variety of distributions over the Internet, without burning a CD.
<ron_o> yah, network install as it's said.
<ron_o> I don't know why it's failing. But you should just try the normal CD install. Reburn it if you have to, Burn it DAO, at the slowest speed possible.
<ron_o> always burn ISOs Dics at once, or DAO.
<encrypt128bit> yea
<encrypt128bit> i always do.
<encrypt128bit> for some reason it just isnt working... want me to show you what its doing right now with my cd?
<ron_o> sure.
<encrypt128bit> ron_o uploading a photo, link in a second
<encrypt128bit> ron_o: http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/jfiorini/linux%20install/100_1349.jpg
<encrypt128bit> thats installing from the cd right now
<ron_o> it's an md5sum mismatch. Don't know what to tell you besides my advice already given.
<ron_o> that sux when that happens.
<encrypt128bit> yea, i know... but the cd checker from this cd doesnt detect any faults
<ron_o> maybe try another *ubuntu version and see if anything changes.
<encrypt128bit> and the md5 checks out on the iso
<encrypt128bit> ive tried ubuntu and kubuntu same thing happens every time.
<encrypt128bit> and ive used two different cd burners. *sigh*
<ron_o> sorry about that. I've been there too. It's totally frustrating. :/
<ron_o> damn.
<encrypt128bit> yea, totally.
<encrypt128bit> if i could buy a hard drive with xubuntu already on it, i totoally would.
<encrypt128bit> heh
<ron_o> you like xubuntu that much?
<ron_o> xfce is great.
<encrypt128bit> I just heard ubuntu was a good build, i saw xfce on a friends computer i like it
<encrypt128bit> you know ive even tried installing fedora 8, and it doesnt work.
<ron_o> for just an OS that does about anything you want, with a lot of help. *Ubuntu is for you.
<encrypt128bit> I just think linux hates this machine
<ron_o> it could be your hardware.
<encrypt128bit> i dont see what would be wrong though, or what could be messing the install up.
<ron_o> like I said, an old machine I had would and then wouldn't install linux. It was so frustrating.
<encrypt128bit> Im on a newer machine though
<ron_o> oh..
<ron_o> intel mobo?
<encrypt128bit> P4, a gig of ram, geforce 6800
<ron_o> the thing is xubuntu has the latest kernel so you shouldn't have problems there. On this machine I found out I needed a kernal above 2.6.20 in order for me to install.
<ron_o> but your machine is probably older than 6 months.
<encrypt128bit> yea
<encrypt128bit> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=59642&d=1202995686 my system specs in that file
<encrypt128bit> i have a epox motherboard
<ron_o> i need to log in in order to see it. I lost my account info. :/
<encrypt128bit_> Epox EP-4PLA(I)
<encrypt128bit_> thats my motherboard.
<encrypt128bit_> *shrug* havent heard of any problems with it, but maybe no one else has one using ubuntu
<ron_o> you could try updating your BIOS.
<encrypt128bit> I've looked into it, but im unsure of where to find a newer bios
<encrypt128bit> especially one that you can get for free
<encrypt128bit> all i can find are places that want to sell you a bios upgrade
<ron_o> http://www.warp2search.net/contentteller/news_story/new_bios_updates_b9b3.html
<ron_o> look there for your mobo.
<ron_o> what happened on my new system was that the CDs couldn't find my CD/DVD player, which meant it couldn't insgtall.
#xubuntu 2008-02-21
<tomd123> does anyone know how to enable the sony motion eye camera?
<TheSheep> tomd123: tried camorama?
<tomd123> it said could not connect
<tomd123> I guess I don't have the driver for it
<tomd123> or module
<TheSheep> well, see lspci and lsusb for the actual type of the camera, and google or search the forums for it
<TheSheep> but cameras are poorly supported, mine doesn't work under linux for example
<tomd123> Cool thx sheep for the advice
<bart1105> good day! need a little help. i installed new fonts on my laptop but openoffice won't recognize it
<x3on> does Xubuntu come with NetworkManager installed and preconfigured after install? I havent used ubuntu for a long while, a big problem I had with it was getting NM to work. I just installed LinuxMint on my sisters laptop the other day and everything worked properly after install, including NM. I really like XFCE and will definitely use xubuntu if networkmanager is working
<eldalion> yes it is installed and ready to work
<eldalion> i configured the wifi on the live cd
<optx> hi
<optx> i need help with xubuntu and vista-bootloader, i can do what i want, xubuntu doesnt start :(
<totalwormage> optx: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Indiadev_Techie> Hi evryone...
<Geoffrey2> how does autoheader determine where to look for a given file?
<Geoffrey2> anyone home?
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Geoffrey2> ere4si: I tried to upgrade xfce to the latest version, but I've run into brick walls nobody seems to know how to fix, is my best solution just to grab the liveCD and reinstall?
<ere4si> was it just xfce you updated or the os Geoffrey2 ?
<Geoffrey2> ere4si: just xfce, installing from source, from 4.4.1 to 4.4.2.....
<Geoffrey2> O/S is Xubuntu Gutsy
<ere4si> I'll have a quick read Geoffrey2
<Geoffrey2> thanks
<ere4si> Geoffrey2, did you usen make to install?
<ere4si> *use
<ere4si> e.g make   make install
<Geoffrey2> yes
<Geoffrey2> I'd only installed the first 5-6 files though, hadn't completed the process yet
<ere4si> well then Geoffrey2 , if you change into the directory you were in when you typed  "make install" you can type "make uninstall" and it should go away :)
<Geoffrey2> ok, thanks
<ere4si> k
<Geoffrey2> after that, should I just be able to reboot and hopefully get the old desktop back?
<adrien> I need help for Xubuntu !
<adrien> I am having issue with displaying configuration menu, and thus cannot install things
<adrien> my terminal yells for CURSES
<adrien> and for QT3 when I happen to have all the packages installed :(
<adrien> any help is wlecome
<ere4si> sudo apt-get install "programname"  work adrien ?
<adrien> yes it does
<ere4si> adrien, which configuration menu?
<adrien> any : i give you an example
<ere4si> :)
<adrien> I was trying to install the novel client for linux
<adrien> (not novell - novel)
<adrien> and i got to the point where i have to luanch a setup.sh script
<adrien> but when I type in the command, the terminal tells me
<adrien> cannot initialize curses
<adrien> Intallation cancelled
<predaeus> adrien, you might need a package like "libncurses5" not sure though which one.
<adrien> i got it and I also have libncurse5-dev :(
<TheSheep> install the build-essential package
<adrien> I have all the package but it seems my system is blind :(
<adrien> i have installed build-essential  as well
<predaeus> adrien, maybe that application looks in the wrong spot for those libs, where did you get the application from? is it a source package, or .deb or from the repositories?
<adrien> i got them via apt
<adrien> so i suppose deb
<predaeus> so from the repos
<adrien> yes
<TheSheep> adrien: I can't see any novel client in the repos
<adrien> ho, you mean this guy.
<adrien> not i installed it from another source, right
<adrien> sry
<adrien> i followed an howto on ubuntu forums
<ere4si> !unk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> !unc
<adrien> I have managed to install the very same apps in my ubuntu box yesterday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> adrien: you may be missing curses bindings for whatever language that application is using
<adrien> so i thought it was an issue with xubuntu
<adrien> so how can I fix this ?
<predaeus> adrien, is that howto for Ubuntu?
<adrien> yes
<TheSheep> look into the code of that script and see where the error comes from
<adrien> i've looked for refs to curese, but nothing
<TheSheep> you're running it from a terminal?
<adrien> i had to make modifs to the script for it to work with ubuntu
<adrien> yes
<adrien> (and xubuntu - small differences)
<TheSheep> well, report a bug to wherever you got it from
<TheSheep> hopefully the author will fix it
<adrien> i am not going ot report a bug, I am going to move to ubuntu and install fluxbox
<TheSheep> good solution too
<adrien> this software is really unsupported , otherwise I wouldnt be on the irc chat ;-)
<adrien> :P
<adrien> but I don't understand why xubuntu would be so different from ubuntu ...
<TheSheep> adrien: it's not different, there is just something that this application requires that it failed to announc
<TheSheep> e
<ere4si> adrien, gnome terminal prob has the curses part you need
<TheSheep> adrien: ubuntu just happened to have it installed
<TheSheep> ere4si: no
<adrien> I am going to tray install as root (su and not sudo)
<ere4si> gnome terminal is ubuntu default  - not used in xubuntu
<adrien> same prob
<TheSheep> ere4si: terminal has nothing to do with it, he's missing library headers or libraries themselves
<ere4si> thought it worked in ubuntu?
<adrien> the thing is that I am not planning to move back to ubuntu since my machine is not that powerful - so ill have to find a solution
<TheSheep> ere4si: just because that particular copy of ubuntu happened to have installed something that required the same libraries
<adrien> its 7.10 both
<TheSheep> adrien: can you pastebin the whole error?
<predaeus> adrien, locate the binary of that application and run "ldd binaryname" to see what libraries you are missing.
<predaeus> it will list the required shared libraries.
<adrien> see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4367189#post4367189
<predaeus> see "man ldd" before trusting anybody for commands you don't know.
<adrien> okay i will try
<predaeus> always check the man pages by invoking "man commandname" for commands you don't know. You can quit the manpage viewer with the 'q' key.
<TheSheep> hmm... not very informative error message
<adrien> WOW
<adrien> I typed 'man ldd' and there was amessage telling the terminal is not fully functional...
<adrien> ??
<predaeus> adrien, how did you install you ubuntu/xubuntu distro?
<adrien> from a cd
<predaeus> so you installed from the regular xubuntu cd? weird
<adrien> yes...
<TheSheep> adrien: what does 'echo $TERM' say?
<adrien> tell me, what extension have binary files for my apps ? i cant seem to find any ...
<TheSheep> adrien: they come without extensions
<predaeus> he quit
<TheSheep> so, the problem is not missing curses, but wrong terminal definition
<adrien> sorry, i got the bad ideai of hitting alt f4 in su mod...
<adrien> it says bash
<adrien> echo $TERM = bash
<adrien> shouldnt it be xfce-terminal ?
<TheSheep> adrien: no, it should be 'xterm;
<TheSheep> xterm
<TheSheep> or vt100
<adrien> okay... so here's the prob
<TheSheep> you shouldn't mess arond with it
<adrien> where is the problem ?
<TheSheep> type 'export TERM=vt100'
<TheSheep> ad try to run your application again
<adrien> ok
<adrien> thanks a miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllliooooooooooooooooooon !
<adrien> it worked :)
<TheSheep> or change the '$TERM setting' in your terminal's advanced settings back to 'xterm' as it's supposed to be
<adrien> :)
<TheSheep> you messed around with it, didn't you?
<adrien> probably, dont remember :(
<adrien> but thank you so much !
<TheSheep> right-click on your terminal, select preferences, then advanced
<adrien> yes, the setting changed to bash, but that wasn't me !
<adrien> thanks again , i'll send you some chocolates :P
<gidean> Hi
<gidean> I'm trying to help a friend over the phone....
<gidean> trying to get him to type things into the term...
<gidean> what I can't figure out is the command that would create a decktop icon ..ie /usr/bin(something that would make the icon and put it on his desktop)
<gidean> he's a point-and-click kinda dude and
<gidean> speaks english as his second language..
<gidean> talking over the phone is getting frustrating and I want to send him an email with the command
<gidean> anyone know that command...if it exist?
<mino> hi :) whereis the configuration file for "xfce4-autostart-editor" ... or how to edit the entries i can only remove or add items
<mino> okay i found it myself: ~/.config/autostart/NAME.desktop
<RandyboY> Is there any media(movie) players which buffers? Im watching movies over my network and it seems like it needs to buffer the file(s)... Im mainly using VLC. Maybe its an option in that player i haven seen?
<RandyboY> And how do i mount images? Ive taken an image backup of a dvd of mine and want to see the movie with my xubuntu-machine...
<Vaajda> can someone pls tell me if ubuntu can use 2 internet connection at the same time
<TheSheep> Vaajda: it can, as all linux systems, but only one will be the default one
<TheSheep> Vaajda: it's possible to set it up to split traffic into two or more connections, but that's a very advanced topic
<Vaajda> well thats what i want to do
<lovemedo> Hello yall.
<lovemedo> Is there any way i can upgrade my Xubuntu using the Gutsy cd?
<lovemedo> I downloaded the Live CD version and was wondering if i could upgrade without resorting to a format, or downloading from the Internet.
<Ven]n> if i dont set DPI manually in xorg.conf .. what will my external mouse be using?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: whatever it defaults to in hardware
<Ven]n> ok
<Ven]n> crap :p
<Ven]n> i was hoping i could make my mouse even better
<Ven]n> heh
<Ven]n> whats the line to set it manually?
<age6racer> hi all, ive accidentally deleted my main default desktop menu file. Can someone send me theirs please??
<MatBoy> is automount for USB sticks and so on not default on ?
<MatBoy> or installed ?
<age6racer> orcould someone pastebin the xml?
<vinnie> Hey i got a question... how come when i install my nvidia driver (the one from the nvidia website) all works fine but then i reboot and the screen flashes 3 times and gives me a low resolution .. then i install the driver again and its fine untill i reboot etc.
<vinnie> I dont reboot that much but still quite a pain
<TheSheep> vinnie: basically, you are supposed to install the nvidia driver using th restrcted drivers manager
<vinnie> Well. actually i didnt install it thru that way, but i did look there and it said enabled and in use
<TheSheep> the drivers from nvidia's page aren ot supported
<vinnie> However they work quite brilliantly , apart from the rebooting thing. Surely theres a simple fix for this
<TheSheep> well, let us know if you find it
<vinnie> Sure thing
<TheSheep> it might ivolve copyting the contents of /lib/modules/*-generic/volatile somewhere
<TheSheep> copying
<TheSheep> involve
<vinnie> hmm i dont have nvidia in /etc/modules.. i think that might be it
<vinnie> ill brb
<vinnie> Nvidia module is loaded.. restricted driver thingie says its enabled and in use... why wont X use it. :|
<TheSheep> see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheSheep> Ven]n: are you sure it's loaded? does lsmod show it?
<Ven]n> huh?
<vinnie> TheSheep: thanks for the help. I was able to fix it by adding DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules
<RandyboY> Is there any media(movie) players which buffers? Im watching movies over my network and it seems like it needs to buffer the file(s)... Im mainly using VLC. Maybe its an option in that player i haven seen? Another question; how do i mount images? Ive taken an image backup of a dvd of mine a long time ago and want to see the movie with my xubuntu-machine...
<LeAstrale> RandyboY: for such long questions pleaes go to www.ubuntuforums.org
<LeAstrale> and create a thread
<TheSheep> !iso | RandyboY
<ubotu> RandyboY: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pleia2> RandyboY: I don't know about VLC, but mplayer has buffering switches
<Raeth> Hey
<RandyboY> Is there any media(movie) players which buffers? Im watching movies over my network and it seems like it needs to buffer the file(s)... Im mainly using VLC. Maybe its an option in that player i haven seen? (The mounting of an ISO i found out of with your help) :-)
<Raeth> How do you pronounce "thunar"?
<crewe> has anyone here gotten compiz-fusion working with xfce and nvidia?
<ace> i can only open gnome-system-monitor once before having to open with sudo, and thats only once as well. then i have to relogin or use top/ps aux
<manchicken> Best xubuntu screenshot ever: http://www.chicagolug.org/wiki/Image:Manchicken-feb.png
<vinnie> dear lord that banana is huge!
<manchicken> Well, the baby is small.
<manchicken> But yeah, that is a big banana.
<gopp> hey what the proper secure way to setup a guest acount
<gopp> in ubuntu
<gopp> ony access to desktop and gnome
<manchicken> Does thunar have any networking abilities like nautilus?  I heard that around August there was supposed to be something like that in there.
<gopp> hey
<TheSheep> manchicken: no
<TheSheep> manchicken: you can use fusesmb and sshfs though
<ron_o> hmm, when you suspend shouldn't your text editor info. be saved?
<ere4si> in applications - system - users and groups you can set them up with a login name and password by the adduser button - then click the user - select properties - then user privileges tab to set what they can do gopp
<stone[no]> I need a light weight app to manage my ipod in xubuntu. Any suggestions?
<two_bits> how do I disable the  system beep?
<two_bits> anybody?
<slimjimflim> if i add a second hard drive will ubuntu automatically use it when the first one runs out? anybody?
<maxamillion> slimjimflim: no, it won't
<slimjimflim> how can i get it to do that?
<maxamillion> slimjimflim: you will need to change your partition table and mount points or if you want it to be treated as one big drive you might need to look into a raid controller
<TheSheep_> or you can use lvm
<slimjimflim> yea, that sounds familiar
<slimjimflim> i was looking into it a while ago
<slimjimflim> ty thesheep_
<slimjimflim> would i have to make a backup, repartition and the load the backup, thesheep_
<TheSheep_> slimjimflim: but setting it up involves formatting the partitions anyways
<TheSheep_> slimjimflim: yeah
<slimjimflim> hm
<TheSheep_> slimjimflim: I think that xubuntu installer can install with lvm automatically
<slimjimflim> can or does
<TheSheep_> slimjimflim: it's not the default, I think
<slimjimflim> ?
<slimjimflim> k
<maxamillion> oh yeah, i forgot about LVM
<maxamillion> i always forget about LVM
<zoredache> you can install with lvm with the alternate installer...  It isn't a default choice unless you choose to have things encrypted
<maxamillion> i should probably look into learning my way around LVM
<slimjimflim> a-partitioning i go, a-partitioning i go, hi ho the dairio a-partitioning i go
<maxamillion> yeah...
<TheSheep_> patitioning like there is no tomorrow
<slimjimflim> zoredache, how much does the encryption slow things down
<zoredache> I don't have specific number, but doesn't seem that bad, but then my laptop is almost brand new
<zoredache> I ust know that I am too paranoid to risk my data becoming compromised if someone steals my laptop
<ICXCNIKA> Hello.
<zoredache> hello
<ICXCNIKA> I recently got a copy of both Ubuntu and Xubuntu. Are there any pros and cons between the two?
<zoredache> they are both *buntu and each has the ability to install the applications from the other.  The only realy differences is the windows manager
<ICXCNIKA> Xubuntu seems to appeal much to me. I like minimalism.
<zoredache> xfce tends to be very light-weight just a simple local-filesystem browser and gnome seems to try and be a lot more
<ICXCNIKA> But I don't really use my computer much save for very basic things (e-mail, internet, word processing)
<Vietnow> I just fucked up my system, kind of! who's around to help?
<zoredache> xfce tends to need less memory/resources in its default configuration
<zoredache> but really it comes down to how you like to work
<Vietnow> I followed the guide to install compiz on xubuntu, everything worked perfectly up untill I installed XGL, then typed "compiz" into the terminal
<zoredache> Vietnow: describe you problem... if someone can help, and they are available, then they might
<nanonyme> ICXCNIKA, it's mostly a matter of which programs come installed. when you talk of ubuntu and xubuntu you are actually talking of ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop meta packages
<Vietnow> I've lost the "close, minimize, expand" buttons, I can only open one thing at a time
<nanonyme> you can install stuff to either one to make it suit your needs
<Vietnow> I uninstalled those components that I just added (all of the compiz stuff) restarted in xfce and the problems are still here
<Vietnow> like... I cant even move windows around, they're stuck to the top right corner, and have no file menus
<zoredache> Vietnow: try running 'xfwm'
<zoredache> err, xfwm4  I think...
<Vietnow> I cant even get to the terminal and stay in chatzilla at the same time lol
<Vietnow> so I'll try that... and then I'll be right back
<Vietnow> Thanks alot, it worked : ]
<Vietnow> now time to try compiz again, haha
<zoredache> Vietnow: you left to quickly... I was going to tell you, that you shouldn't have to leave
<zoredache> Vietnow: all you had to do was use the 'alt-f2' hotkey then type xwfm4
<Vietnow> my f keys and media keys dont seem to work
<zoredache> :| well that sucks
<Vietnow> yeah, I know, I'm not sure why
<zoredache> does your keyboard have a 'function-lock' key?
<Vietnow> wow!!!!
<Vietnow> you rule man
<Vietnow> I had no clue what that F lock key was before
<zoredache> yeah, it took me a couple weeks to figure that out on my keyboard...  It was really annoying because when I booted to windows the FN-lock would default to the on state
<Vietnow> yeah same
<zoredache> and when I booted to linux it was off
<Vietnow> same with my num lock
#xubuntu 2008-02-22
<Vietnow> I'm having another problem, this time with AWN, when I go to click on another window, it doesn't bring auto focus on to it, it will pop up on my screen but it wont be selected, it makes me click it multiple times to make it the focused window
<Vietnow> anyone know have this problem / know how to fix it?
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, is anyone here familiar with both xubuntu 7.10 and Puppy Linux?
<HeatHawk[LI]> Hey there, I am trying to install a laptop that had ubuntu 6 on it, and when I boot the xubuntu 7 cd, no matter the option I select it drops to the Initramfs prompt
<HeatHawk[LI]> Thoughts?
<PsynoKhi0> LTS version currently?
<HeatHawk[LI]> Thats what was on it ya
<PsynoKhi0> I'd updtae as much as I can then pop in the alternate Gutsy
<PsynoKhi0> not the LiveCD
<HeatHawk[LI]> i dont think that will help the cd work :p
<dsmith_> initramfs = busybox??
<HeatHawk[LI]> dsmith_, ya, sorry, it is busybox, the prompt is: (initramfs) tho
<PsynoKhi0> anyone familiar with both xubuntu and puppy?
<dsmith_> HeatHawk[LI]: I have seen that before and I can still figure out why that comes up from time to time
<dsmith_> I *cannot
<dsmith_> xubuppy linux?
<dsmith_> lol
<PsynoKhi0> my usb works perfectly in puppy but I can't get it right in xubuntu
<dsmith_> fstab?
<dsmith_> what does lsusb say?
<PsynoKhi0> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<PsynoKhi0> if I plug in an USB key, the device manager sees it but I get no hotplug in xubuntu
<PsynoKhi0> so no automont... manual mount = HAL whines after a few seconds and disconnects the key
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> ask on #ubuntu
<dsmith_> expert more then me
<PsynoKhi0> I've tried changing the grub options to: noapic nolapic pci=routeirq irqpoll... but then my NIC crashes after a few seconds in Firefox, hard reset required
<HeatHawk[LI]> dsmith_, do you know if the latest xubuntu kernel employs the new drive naming scheme? sd* instead of hd?
<dsmith_> i am not sure
<HeatHawk[LI]> because the init script is complaining it cant find /dev/sdb when this is an older ide based laptop, so unless it uses the new scheme, thats a hardcoded error :\
<dsmith_> create a bug for it
<Ultraputz> hey, running gutsy, trying to get audacity to work. verified that mic (and audio) work through the sound control panel. audacity set for i/o /dev/dsp (OSS), mic selected, and when you hit record... freeze. ALSA donut work. 1.3.3 beta
<Frijolie> hola?
<Frijolie> a lively bunch tonight?
<Ultraputz> indeed.
<Frijolie> i can't get xubuntu to install successfully
<Ultraputz> that's pretty specific.
<Frijolie> on my laptop..hehe sorry I saw that one coming
<Ultraputz> ...
<Ultraputz> keep going
<Frijolie> i load the LiveCD, click on the install icon follow the prompts. it finishes installing, I click on "reboot now"
<Frijolie> i'm working on it hang on
<Ultraputz> ok :-)
<Frijolie> it shuts down, instructs me to remove my CD and press enter. then it restarts and that's it--black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left of screen
<Ultraputz> does it show any startup at all?
<Frijolie> i leave it for a few minutes, thinking its still loading, and it never wakes up. the HDD light is going like mad but it never wakes
<Ultraputz> like, your laptop's startup, etc?
<Ultraputz> does it ever say anything about "Grub" ?
<Frijolie> yes, I get my manufacturers splash but nothing from xubuntu
<Frijolie> yeah it says loading 1.5 or something
<Ultraputz> what kind of laptop, how much memory, etc.
<Ultraputz> ok
<Ultraputz> that tells us that the bootstrap made it
<Frijolie> I have a Toshiba Satellite (about 2 years old) 512MB RAM, 40GB HDD, Pentium M proc, intel pro wireless 2200, ati mobile radeon 9600
<Ultraputz> hrm.
<Frijolie> dunno if my partitions are goofing it up...i manually created them instead of "using the entire disk"
<Ultraputz> the first thing that comes to mind to do is try to do the installation from the alternate, rather than the live CD
<Ultraputz> the live CD did not work for me.
<Ultraputz> however, i have a considerably older and grumpier laptop happily working via the alternate install.
<Frijolie> i'm DBANning it right now and will try again. alternate install? I'll look for that on the home page.
<Frijolie> i'm interested in trying out VMWares, VirtualBox, Parallels, etc in Xubuntu. Is this possible? I'd like to run a few distro and maybe the "distro" from Redmond, WA
<Frijolie> in a VM
<Ultraputz> its on the downloads page.
<Ultraputz> absolutely
<skypiloteee> how do i browse samba shares in xubuntu?
<Ultraputz> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/xubuntu-and-browsing-samba-network.html
<skypiloteee> thanks
<Ultraputz> ( google is your friend :-) )
<Frijolie> who's google?
<Ultraputz> kinda goofy looking kid, googley eyes, you know
<skypiloteee> yeah, i looked around, but found various things, and couldn't decide which to use
<Frijolie> hehe...
<Frijolie> i like Xubuntu because it doesn't have all that system bloat like Ubuntu does.
<Frijolie> they really need to get a handle on that
<skypiloteee> i'm running eeexubuntu currently,
<Frijolie> huh?
<skypiloteee> i'm expecting good things from hardy
<skypiloteee> it's xubuntu customized for the eee pc
<Ultraputz> he has an eee pc
<Frijolie> i read some of the release notes and there doesn't seem like much to upgrade for...
<Frijolie> in Hardy
<Ultraputz> support for LUKS, etc. is supposed to improve.
<skypiloteee> well, hopefully they nail this one down to a nice release, since they've gained a lot of popularity, and it's their chance to really capitalize on it
<skypiloteee> pulsaudio
<Ultraputz> either of you know anything about audio /
<Ultraputz> er audio under gutsy ?
<skypiloteee> in linux? no, i'm just happy when i get it to work.
<Ultraputz> everything is working except audacity
<Ultraputz> mic plays through, etc, but when i hit record, audacity takes a shit. totally freezes.
<Ultraputz> er mic playus through control panel
<Frijolie> i'm definately not an audio guy
<Frijolie> skypiloteee: does your webcam work with that machine? my laptop has a built-in webcam as well but I've never been able to get it to work
<Ultraputz> this is my first serious roll with linux in about 8 years.
<Ultraputz> last time around, i had a slackware box serving as an automation server.
<Frijolie> I've been Linux exclusive for about 6 months
<skypiloteee> the eee pc webcam works flawlessly.
<Ultraputz> been a bsd/openstep/osx guy too damned long, lost track.
<Frijolie> Ultraputz: i've been wanting to try Slackware
<skypiloteee> everyone thinks this thing is worth more than it is
<skypiloteee> they always assume it's expensive
<Ultraputz> they're like $400 usd , ja ?
<Frijolie> Ultraputz: never tried BSD, that's another I'd like to mess with. I see a lot of similarities in XFCE and OSX
<Ultraputz> "it's the thinking man's macbook air."
<skypiloteee> $300 for the base 2g model
<skypiloteee> $400 for the 4g
<Frijolie> 4GB? What can you put on that HDD? 2 OOo docs?
<skypiloteee> SDHC slot takes care of most storage needs
<skypiloteee> also, i just freshly installed xubuntu and a couple of apps, and currently at....
<Frijolie> does it have a USB port to attach an external drive?
<skypiloteee> 3 usb ports, and an SDHC slot (SD high capacity, so like 8-16gb)
<skypiloteee> and that sits almost flush in it
<skypiloteee> the reason it's 4gb is because it's a solid state drive, not your typical hard drive
<Ultraputz> frijolie -- my largest complaint with most unixen on the desktop is x windows
<skypiloteee> i have 1.6gb free
<Frijolie> skypiloteee: solid state = mini stone tablet?
<Ultraputz> frij - no hdd
<Ultraputz> static memory
<Ultraputz> like the big air
<skypiloteee> imagine a usb flash drive, but faster, as your hard drive
<Frijolie> i was kidding
<skypiloteee> heh
<Ultraputz> <- stoned, a little dense.
<Ultraputz> :-)
<Frijolie> I'd like to experiment with a bootable USB distro
<Ultraputz> btw, funny from main ubuntu channel "does anyone know why sound would not work after I upgraded to ubuntu studio 7.10 from gutsy?"
<Ultraputz> DSL
<Ultraputz> Damn Small Linux
<skypiloteee> eeexubuntu actually lets you boot off usb, has the usb boot maker thing in it actually
<Ultraputz> I'm setting up this machine to take with me. I'm going to do some travelling for the next year or so, and I want something I can use to keep in touch with people.
<Frijolie> I've heard of that one before...is it all CLI?
<Ultraputz> and to write with, of course.
<Ultraputz> DSL is just a definition of a linux that's useful embedded.
<Ultraputz> it can have a GUI, but typically does not.
<Ultraputz> however, it would certainly not be x-windows based.
<Frijolie> I think they've got it down to a few MB don't they?
<skypiloteee> dsl? it's like 55mb
<Ultraputz> some very simplified kernals can run in small spaces.
<Ultraputz> if you're interested in small, look up the L4/fiasco kernal.
<Frijolie> .rpm, .deb, .tar.gz, or binary?
<Ultraputz> binary, of course.
<Ultraputz> l4/fiasco is really impressive and tiny. If you want to roll your own operating system, there's the magic fairy dust.
<Frijolie> I would like to use them at school, but I'm sure booting to USB requires administrator account right?
<Ultraputz> depends on the machine
<Ultraputz> and how it's set
<Frijolie> don't you have to get into the CMOS and allow USB boot and change the boot order?
<Ultraputz> if they're stupid (and many are) if usb has priority over hdd for boot, then it will go.
<Ultraputz> that's typically not hard, again, because most admins are pretty stupid.
<Frijolie> that would leave them wide open for viruses, trojans, malware, etc
<Frijolie> specially on a windoze box
<skypiloteee> hence why he said that most of them are stupid
<Frijolie> understood
<Ultraputz> we begin with the part where they're running windows -- if you're running windows, then having a virus-free environment is obviously not a high priority.
<Frijolie> most campus admins are just rent-an-admin anyways. Mostly students doing "work studies"
<Frijolie> don't really care what they have to do to get tuition waivers
<Ultraputz> then we move on to the part that most institutional systems are managed by Certified techs/admins. This is different from experience, and tends to produce monstrous and stupid problems.
<Ultraputz> ja
<Ultraputz> or in the US, they're basically highly paid phone support that graduated from the telephone.
<Ultraputz> little worker bees.
<Frijolie> amen
<Ultraputz> i left the industry proper  a few years ago
<Frijolie> I'm taking a computer security class and they did a demo of a bootable distro called BackTrack. Have you heard of that one?
<Ultraputz> still do some freelance coding here and there.
<Ultraputz> nope. I've seen all kinds though. My favorite of the 1.44 OSes is QNX
<Ultraputz> it's unix-like and has good real-time support.
<Ultraputz> and a much lighter and smarter GUI system than x-windows that's network-retargetable. you can literally drag a window from one computer to another :-)
<Ultraputz> well, under certain circumstances.
<Ultraputz> :-)
<Frijolie> BackTrack is designed to be a system penetration tester. It's amazing how many tools are out there for the "bad guys"
<Frijolie> Never heard of QNX.
<Ultraputz> I'm trying to catch up in my education on wireless security
 * Ultraputz discovered kismet
<Ultraputz> that's pretty sweet.
<skypiloteee> that reminds me, i was gonna go find how to crack wep, so if i ever absolutely need internet access on the road...
<Ultraputz> kismet is a part of that equation :-)
<Ultraputz> that's precisely my circumstances. i'll have, at least for a while, a vehicle.
<Ultraputz> apparently, the most important thing is to have a wireless card that can do a little more than simply connect.
<Ultraputz> some of them allow a kind of passive monitoring to detect passive networks by scanning for traffic
<Frijolie> I've heard WPA/WPA2 isn't all that difficult to crack either
<Ultraputz> i've not heard, but i'd like to know more.
<skypiloteee> i've heard that cracking a decently strong WPA should take a considerable amount of time
<Frijolie> where I am 80% have open networks anyway so there's no crackin to be done
<Frijolie> oh the ignorance
<Ultraputz> here at the house, i quit worrying about it. I put a bandwidth choke on the firewall machine to a cheap little wifi router, and without the proper mac address, it doesn't give you a useful dns server, and it blocks the local ISP dns servers (preferring the local cache)
<Ultraputz> this way, it just seems to be problematic, and suggests you move along :-)
<skypiloteee> wonder how the wireless in the eee pc will work for wep cracking
<Frijolie> MAC filtering is worthless just like WEP
<Ultraputz> what kinda slots that bug got?
<Ultraputz> yes, but this is passive.
<Ultraputz> it is not an exlcusive filter
<Ultraputz> it uses my mac to know to give me the correct DNS server.
<Ultraputz> and the firewall box blocks access to the other dns servers.
<Ultraputz> at least, locally known ones
<Ultraputz> so that rather than appearing to be 'guarded', it appears to be a fucked up configuration
<Ultraputz> so people don't sit on it.
<Ultraputz> i live right next to a public park, and I can say that WEP does not cover your butt :-)
<Ultraputz> http://wepcrack.sourceforge.net/
<Ultraputz> (btw)
<Frijolie> ah, kimset does intrusion detection?
<Ultraputz> kismet. among others.
<Frijolie> i've got cable internet and have always been tempted to do a little "sniffin"
<skypiloteee> there are various unprotected wireless networks at my uni
<skypiloteee> if you sniff around, you can find some interesting things in the network shares
<Frijolie> that's what I was talking about..."Naughty Babysitter 9" etc
<Ultraputz> oh man.
<Ultraputz> there's no end to crazy shit you'll see watching network traffic
<Ultraputz> just watch filesharing search requests.
<Frijolie> can sniffers reconstruct the packets?
<Ultraputz> of course
<Frijolie> huh? no way!
<Ultraputz> it's not difficult at all.
<Frijolie> that's interesting
<Ultraputz> some things are harder to use than others
<Ultraputz> like various binary data streams
<Frijolie> wireshark a good one?
<Ultraputz> but basic cleartext...
<Ultraputz> wireshark is pretty much a standard tool in the belt, ja.
<Ultraputz> also read up about cable modems and networking.
<Ultraputz> sometimes your neighbors are easy to see :-)
<Frijolie> i'm behind a NAT router, will that complicate things?
<Ultraputz> you've got some homework to do :-)
<Frijolie> right now there's 9/11 wireless networks that have no security
<Ultraputz> nevermind the alphabet soup -- networking is not terribly complicated. it's a good to have a basic orientation with theory, rather than have memorized a bunch of procedures relating to the front-end.
<Frijolie> and a print server?
<Ultraputz> a lot of wireless printers
<Ultraputz> they act as a sort of access point, like an airport express
<Frijolie> an entry point?
<Ultraputz> you'd have to read up on the specific devices.
<Ultraputz> but it would be fun to print random things on other people's printers.
<skypiloteee> goatse anyone?
<Ultraputz> 72 point type: "you need to study network security. -evildoer666"
<Frijolie> hehe, like those old fax spam messages of old
<Ultraputz> one of the most spectacular gifts i received was from a friend who was a xerox technician
<Ultraputz> xerox docucenters are huge copiers.
<Ultraputz> well, more like "micro printing plants"
<Ultraputz> but they're not old electromechanical copiers.
<Ultraputz> they're high speed laser printers and scanners.
<Ultraputz> ... tied together with predictable hardware.
<Ultraputz> in short, suns.
<Ultraputz> and they all have the same default password.
<Ultraputz> for the technician to maintain them
<Ultraputz> yet they sit on a network, and they're running a friendly unix.
<Ultraputz> when i worked at certain midwestern university, one of my schadenfreude was running an old text-based MUD off of another department's docucenter
<Ultraputz> and occasionally looking through their faxes, or randomly inserting things into their print cue.
<Ultraputz> er queue
<Ultraputz> at one point, our department was embroiled in a lot of heat due to the firing of bobby knight
<Frijolie> hehe
<Ultraputz> the vice president was constantly sweating
<Frijolie> don't mess with the IT guy
<Ultraputz> so we backoriface'd his machine, and would turn on and stream his mic to listen in, and grab the renderings from his fax-printer.
<Ultraputz> he was a chode.
<Ultraputz> i had fairly late hours, noon to 8. One day, i was a proxy for another fellow who was on vacation, and a problem in his department happened at 9am.
<skypiloteee> i usually just resort to taking an ss then replacing their desktop with it, and then watch them when they can't click anything
<Ultraputz> so he called me -- on my office line -- and left one threatening message after another, which i discovered all at once when i arrived, as usual.
<Ultraputz> when he figured out what was up, he decided to yell at me about dress code. that's was it. i joined the darkside. his other IT guy was already there, so we joined forces. :-)
<Ultraputz> it was also illuminating to realize that basically every 3rd electronic device is basically a bug waiting to happen.
<Ultraputz> sky -- that is an oldie but goodie -- another one is screenshot some horrid porn so they have a "window that won't close.?
<Ultraputz> http://tinfoilhat.shmoo.com/
<Ultraputz> this is kinda cool, speaking of a small linux
<skypiloteee> that's also a good idea.
<Ultraputz> it's really funny to watch them try to cover for it
<Ultraputz> "man, you've been working on that spreadsheet all day..."
<Ultraputz> i handled the creatives, so we had macs. mac users didn't tend to go "fullscreen" with apps.
<Ultraputz> windows users running something fullscreen is pretty much normal.
<Ultraputz> so watching mac users try to cover was funny.
<Ultraputz> especially apps with lots of modal dialogs, suddenly carefully arrayed in a tapesty to cover god-knows-what.
<Ultraputz> that prank was too good.
<Frijolie> hehe
<Ultraputz> i assume you've both tried playing VNC tug-of-war with your users, right :-)
<Frijolie> can't say that I have
<Ultraputz> that one is fun :-)
<Frijolie> im not in the industry yet, I'd like to be a network admin or DBA
<Ultraputz> network  admin will have opportunities to dick with people like a mofo :-)
<Frijolie> maybe even systems analysit or security guru
<Frijolie> i can imagine.
<Ultraputz> if you're serious: learn networking before you Learn Networking.
<Frijolie> analyst
<Frijolie> i kant sppel
<skypiloteee> vnc tug-o-war being?
<skypiloteee> you fighting with the user on their computer?
<Ultraputz> vnc -- lets you remote control a desktop
<Ultraputz> most admins install it to save them from getting up to deal with desktop support
<skypiloteee> yeah, i was just asking wha was meant by the tug-o-war part
<Frijolie> virtual networking client right?
<Ultraputz> it can be set to more or less allow for surevillance -- not letting them know you're there
<skypiloteee> ah, yeah
<Ultraputz> and therefore, not letting them know someone else is using their moues and keyboard :L-)
<Ultraputz> ja, that's the one
<skypiloteee> yes yes, it's fun to hit people while their playing games
<skypiloteee> they're*
<Frijolie> or the shift + arrow keys?
<Ultraputz> i have it on my pocketpc to control itunes from the porch. :-)
<skypiloteee> (too much multi tasking while i clean my room)
<Frijolie> doesn't that flip the window upside down?
<Ultraputz> oh hell yeah -- putzing with gamers kicks ass.
<Frijolie> down with cyberslackers!
<Ultraputz> i used to have a newton with a scriptable universal remote control
<Ultraputz> so for fun, i wrote scripts that would cycle through different makes of television and send "off"
<Ultraputz> then i would go to a certain local sports bar during games, and wait for tense moments.
<Frijolie> hehe
<Ultraputz> or send change channel for the local pbs station
<Frijolie> poor bar tenders taking the heat for it!
<Frijolie> you sound like my kinda guy
<Ultraputz> hey. it said sports bar. that's my sport.
<skypiloteee> i picked up a tiny universal remote from www.dealextreme.com
<skypiloteee> like 2 bucks and free shipping
<skypiloteee> great fun.
<Ultraputz> ever seen those casio universal remote ir watches?
<Frijolie> nope
<Frijolie> same thing?
<skypiloteee> never changed to many public tv's before it died though
<Ultraputz> btw, if you go to a school that relies on a lot of video media presentations, don't forget your universal remote and code book
<skypiloteee> got a mcdonald's petty good once though
<Ultraputz> do tell!
<skypiloteee> just get one that sans
<skypiloteee> scans
<Ultraputz> mcdeath is a quintessential target.
<skypiloteee> well, it had it on cnn, always damn cnn, so i figured i
<skypiloteee> d change it
<skypiloteee> but since i didn't know the cable channels, i had to rely on the people i was with
<skypiloteee> so i ended up on static
<Ultraputz> ... porn.
<Ultraputz> oh
<Ultraputz> even better :-)
<Ultraputz> there was a guy i used to run around with... crazy guy.
<skypiloteee> then turned the volume up, then because they started laughing, i had to decide to get everyone to leave
<Ultraputz> he had been a military radar technician
<Ultraputz> er radio
<Ultraputz> and he knew the theory well.
<skypiloteee> a few employees looked at it and were like "meh, not my problem..."
<Ultraputz> they probably preferred that to the tv
<Ultraputz> cnn is a 30 minute repeating DJ mix of world misery and stupidity. static sounds better :-)
<Ultraputz> anyway, this guy used to use a hamset
<skypiloteee> cnn is barely better than fox these days >.>
<Ultraputz> and he grabbed a mcdonalds drive thru order box, and separately, the employee headset.
<Ultraputz> it never was
<Ultraputz> the fact that it once looked somewhat benign is why it was so toxic.
<skypiloteee> it's owned by turner anyways..
<Ultraputz> pardon me, i have absolutely no faith whatsoever in commercial or state media to even pretend to tell the truth.
<Frijolie>  i'll take turner over murdoch anydays
<Ultraputz> i'll take them both on a spit with apples in their mouths.
<skypiloteee> Frijolie, that's not saying much
<Ultraputz> mmm long-pig
<Ultraputz> daniel boone, a us congressman, once threatened to eat any man who did not vote for andrew jackson
<Ultraputz> there's a long and patriotic tradition of cannibalism in america. I'd help eat rupert murdoch. :-)
<skypiloteee> i was actually just thinking about cannibalism today
<skypiloteee> and how humans probably taste pretty decent
<Ultraputz> legalize it!
<Ultraputz> i've heard it's indistinguishable from pork, and hence called "long-pig' by some.
<Ultraputz> of course, i'm a vegitarian, but, i'd make a special exception for any of those guys, just as i make exeptions for the occasional reuben.
<Frijolie> mmm, claireeeeeessseeee
<Ultraputz> now it puts the lotion on it's skin, or it gets the hose again!
<Frijolie> now I do love a tasty reuben!
<Ultraputz> best reubens on planet earth: madison wisconsin.
<skypiloteee> reubens aren't so popular out here on the west coast
<Ultraputz> no, they have fat and meat on them. :-)
<Frijolie> they don't have that nasty cole slaw on there do they? just corned beef, sauerkraut, dijon mustard, swiss and rye
<Ultraputz> there's kind of a "reuben belt" that starts in the great lakes and sweeps east from the carolinas through delaware.
<Frijolie> I'm from Utah, we don't have much out here as far as culture is concerned
<Ultraputz> that's a reuben.
<Ultraputz> oh mai. i lived in wyoming for a while. it's similar.
<Ultraputz> all the burgers and steaks you could eat. try finding a simple fucking can of artichokes.
<Ultraputz> "ye aint from around here, are ye, boy?"
<skypiloteee> i'm in portland oregon... we have scenesters, rain, microbreweries, and strip clubs
<Ultraputz> "we got peas. are they like peas?"
<TheSheep_> !ot
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skypiloteee> (highest per capita in the latter two)
<Frijolie> Big Kahuna Burger? Now I hear they have some tasty burgers! Do you mind if I give it a try?
<Ultraputz> ok, sheep, you know anything about audacity freezing when you hit record?
<Frijolie> TheSheep, we're not taking up anyone's precious space
<TheSheep_> Ultraputz: no, but check your plugin config in audacity and make sure it uses the alsa backend
<Ultraputz> mebbe they log it to the web or something.
<Frijolie> and I was having problems with installing Xubuntu on my Toshiba laptop
<Ultraputz> did you get alt install downloaded ?
<Frijolie> DBAN is taking forever!
<TheSheep_> Ultraputz: also, you can strace it and see what it freezes at
<Frijolie> yeah i've got it downloaded, just waiting for DBAN
<Frijolie> runtime: 1:34:18   remaining: 1:27:46?
<Ultraputz> strace audacity from shell ?
<Ultraputz> sheep: is there any kind of oldschool nextstep theme for xfce? :-)
<TheSheep_> Ultraputz: yes, the default xfce theme is pretty oldskool
<Ultraputz> i mean, NeXTstep
<Frijolie> TheSheep: is it true that XFCE is branded to look like OSX?
<TheSheep_> Ultraputz: xfce uses gtk, it can't use nextstep themes
<Ultraputz> OSX is trying to catch up to XFCE :-)
<TheSheep_> Frijolie: no
<Ultraputz> so gtk themes would work?
<skypiloteee> oh, that reminds me, that default xandros distro with the eee pc, so.. freakin... annoying..
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: yes
<Ultraputz> sky -- check person to person messages :-)
<Frijolie> Ultraputz: you think that the alternate install will fix the problem?
<skypiloteee> i see none.
<Ultraputz> frij - that'd be the first thing i'd try.
<Frijolie> and the next step if it goes south?
<Frijolie> does the partitioning matter?
<Ultraputz> "hey guys, it didn't work, now what?"
<Ultraputz> probably :-)
<Ultraputz> what have you got set up ?
<Frijolie> hehe
<Frijolie> well I had 1GB for /swap, 10GB for /, and the rest for /home
<Frijolie> but I think i messed it up once because i had the mount point for / as \
<Ultraputz> erm...
<Ultraputz> can you get the partitioning utility up?
<Ultraputz> with the livecd?
<Ultraputz> take a look and see what you got ?
<Frijolie> not now, unless it's safe to stop DBAN in the middle
<Frijolie> i realized my mistake and then quickly went through the install again and it hasn't been the same since
<skypiloteee> Ultraputz, i never got any private messages.
<Ultraputz> i don't suspect it would be an issue
<Ultraputz> skypiloteee -- then something is screwey
<Frijolie> however, i did notice that it kept mounting each partition on my desktop when using the liveCD. is it supposed to do that?
<Ultraputz> i didn't want to breech the OT rule to ask about the eee pc, as in, how is the keyboard, is it good as a writing tool, or ?
<skypiloteee> the keyboard was my original worry, since it's a bit smaller than a normal keyboard
<Frijolie> !ot
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ultraputz> i honestly don't know...
<Frijolie> hehe
<skypiloteee> you adjust to the keyboard in like 20 min - 1hr
<skypiloteee> i don't have big hands, but it hasn't really been an issue
<Ultraputz> i used livecd a few months ago with no trouble, but when i did this laptop, it only had a 64 meg stick, so i had to use alt.
<Ultraputz> i have Hands, but i like tiny keyboards. my concern is about touch and it's tactile.
<skypiloteee> i have a friend with fairly big hands who reported no problems using his eee pc
<Frijolie> I have to say that the liveCD for Xubuntu loaded up a lot faster then the Ubuntu one. lighter on the system resources?
<skypiloteee> oh, it's just like any other laptop keyboard
<Ultraputz> excellent
<Ultraputz> a lot
<Ultraputz> XFCE compared to gnome
<Ultraputz> gnome is a pig
<skypiloteee> a few things are in different places, just from size constraints
<Ultraputz> so is kde
<skypiloteee> but again, you get used to it
<skypiloteee> just don't expect to have the eee pc be your home use thing
<skypiloteee> it's really best when you are out and about
<Frijolie> you know of anyone that is a CLI mad(man/woman)?
<Ultraputz> i'm gonna be on the road for the foreseeable future.
<skypiloteee> if you buy it for that purpose, you'll love it
<Ultraputz> make with the question, frijolie :-)
<Frijolie> meaning no GUI OS..all from CL
<skypiloteee> i use it for taking notes in class, and doing things at my uni
<Ultraputz> ja
<Frijolie> other than server...i'm talking end user desktop environment
<Ultraputz> ja
 * Ultraputz owned a commodore 64 :-)
<Frijolie> whoa! that's hardcore
<Frijolie> well now-a-days
 * Ultraputz owned a unix sys 3 machine, too
<Frijolie> i had an 8086
<Ultraputz> so did all of the other kids whos parents hated them :-)
<Frijolie> i used to think pong was cool
<Frijolie> it got me all the chicks back in elementary
<Ultraputz> was there a question about cli ?
<Ultraputz> or shell ?
<Frijolie> oh yeah, uh..
<Frijolie> what's a good resource to polish my CLI skillz
<Ultraputz> use :-)
<Ultraputz> i'd start by learning to do sh scripts
<Ultraputz> and then learn to do bash scripting
<Frijolie> what's the difference?
<Ultraputz> every unix box has sh
<Frijolie> bash is a shell isn't it?
<Ultraputz> not every unix box has bash
<Ultraputz> both are shells
<Frijolie> i was trying to think up where I could use a shell script so I could practice? cron jobs?
<Ultraputz> the shell is the text-based interface that lets you tell unix what to do. GUIs are another, typically less powerful abstraction of the same.
<Ultraputz> frankly, a mad hobby is the best source
<Ultraputz> just creating a lot of tedious problems for yourself to solve.
<Ultraputz> in my case, it was x10 crap
<Ultraputz> home automation
<Frijolie> the installation of an application (wget, alien to convert form .rpm to .deb) etc?
<Ultraputz> scripting things together in clever ways
<Ultraputz> no, man, make a star trek computer.
<Ultraputz> something talks, turns on the lights, reads your email subjects to you
<Ultraputz> script it all together from pieces.
<Ultraputz> that's how you learn to script :-)
<Frijolie> i'm still a noob when it comes to programming/scripting..i worship the scriptkiddies
<Ultraputz> forget all that
<Ultraputz> just find something cool you want your computer to do
<Ultraputz> and then kick and scream until it does it.
<skypiloteee> ^doesn't work.
<Ultraputz> ?
<Frijolie> and script it in emacs or vi?
 * Ultraputz set up festival to read rss headlines when they come in
<Ultraputz> whatever you want to use.
<Ultraputz> a lot of noobs like nano
<Ultraputz> i like emacs. it's not just a text-editor, emacs itself is scriptable in a lisp-like dialect.
<Frijolie> i do like gEdit (speaking from Ubuntu experience)
<Ultraputz> emacs can be used to read email, browse the web, read nntp news and prolly rss too
<Ultraputz> some people have called it a text editor with delusions of operating system.
<TheSheep> it's an operating system with delusions of a text editor
<Frijolie> i just don't like the terminal look-n-feel of either
<Ultraputz> then you could always write your own :-)
<skypiloteee> but then what would he write it in?
<Ultraputz> oooh, paradox
<TheSheep> gedit is pretty good, scite is good too
<Ultraputz> could just echo straight to a file
<Ultraputz> echo "int main() {" >> beanedit.c
<Frijolie> ive written a little java in gEdit
<TheSheep> oh, for java use Eclipse
<TheSheep> that's the java way
<Ultraputz> i wish someone would port golded from the amiga. failing that, what's close to bbedit on the mac and doesn't require kde or gnome ?
<Ultraputz> re: dban: i can't imagine interrupting it would hurt antyhnig, but i don't know.
<Frijolie> Emacs vs Vi, Eclipse vs NetBeans, KDE vs GNOME, BSD vs Linux, Linux vs GNU/Linux, Rhythmbox vs Banshee
<Frijolie> DBAN is 76.81% complete round 1 of 1, pass 3 of 3 and "blanking"
<Ultraputz> vs mpg123
<Ultraputz> egads dude
<Ultraputz> fdisk :-)
<Frijolie> HD-DVD vs --errr- Blu-Ray
<Ultraputz> how about VLC-DIVX-TPB :-)
<Ultraputz> thats the future media standard! :-)
<Frijolie> I had some financial data on the HDD I wanted to obliterate, hence DBAN
<Ultraputz> aha
<Ultraputz> sounds like a man in need of coffee.
<skypiloteee> the geek squad utility cd is actually quite useful on windows computers.
<skypiloteee> anyways, time to sleep, gnight.
<Frijolie> my bro used to be a geek squad emp and still uses it today
<Frijolie> later skypilot
<Ultraputz> later
<Frijolie> this laptop that I'm using now has a built-in HD-DVD drive
<Ultraputz> sheep -- where's the plugins menu? perhaps i'm blind, but i'm totally not seeing it.
<Frijolie> anyone try a VM?
<Ultraputz> on my brother's imac
 * Ultraputz works great
<Ultraputz> Thesheep -- where is the plugin manager for audacity, do you know ?
<Frijolie> TheSheep is asleep
<Ultraputz> or perhaps busy :-)
<Frijolie> ive heard good things about both VMware and Virtualbox
<Ultraputz> we used vmware
<Frijolie> is it a pain to set up multi-boot with a bunch of OSes?
 * Ultraputz worked fine for us.
<Ultraputz> additionally, a friend mine built a "mac compatible" on appropriate pc hardware w/ vmware.
<Ultraputz> so he had mac/windows and athenos
<Ultraputz> or whatever that weird amigaos derivative is that he loves so dearly.
<Frijolie> ah..you guys are hardcore geeks/computer-files. I'm jealous
<Frijolie> i can't say that I've accomplished 1/18th what you've already done
<Ultraputz> when it's time to have an actual house/home, i'm going to build a new system. and by system i don't mean machine, but set of machines. if this machine works out, i think ubuntu may be the foundation.
<Ultraputz> hrm.
 * Ultraputz crosses his fingers, think maybe fixed sound.
<Ultraputz> there are mini-itx systems that run fanless at 1.2ghz
<Ultraputz> that's basically a mac mini
<Frijolie> why doesn't any of the flavors of *buntu offer package selection at installation?
<Ultraputz> you can get there with alternate, i think
<Frijolie> or minimal-install
<Frijolie> minimal-install = cli server?
<Ultraputz> depends on whether their minimal install includes x or not
<Ultraputz> i would assume not
<Frijolie> generally do they?
<Ultraputz> generally they do not, but i can't speak specifically to ubuntu
<Frijolie> i wish they had a minimal gui install.
<Ultraputz> i know that custom builds can be made, just haven't looked at the specifics.
<Ultraputz> you need to let go of the gui :-)
<Ultraputz> they rot your brain :-)
<Frijolie> i wouldn't mind apt-getting the rest
<PeckaH> you can apt-get the gui and the rest
<Frijolie> i can't imagine reading rss or email via cli
<Ultraputz> it ws a big shock to me to realize a lot of the people who are programmers now, professionally, grew up in a world where they never really used a command line for anything, and never coded without a gui-based editor like xcode or visualstudio. that is too freaky.
<Ultraputz> it works pretty well
<Ultraputz> i used a text-based mailreader from 1987 through 1998.
<Frijolie> PeckaH: yeah, Id like an install CD that just had the basic, basic, basic bootable os + x. I would choose the other packages after i get a working OS on my own
<Ultraputz> from '91 onward, i had a NeXT, so there was graphical mail there.
<Ultraputz> the thing is, that's not all that minimal, it's kind of a contradiction
<Ultraputz> most of the gui packages are in turn built on other packages
<Ultraputz> you can't show text without a text renderer, a text render needs a graphics and maths library, and of course, fonts, etc.
<Ultraputz> so you have this big tree of dependencies that makes it anything but "minimal."
<Frijolie> thats true
<Ultraputz> APT is a tool that makes package management possible for mere mortals due to the sheer complexity of the dependancy tree.
<Frijolie> i guess i mean "minimal" in a sense of getting rid of all this bloat you never use
<Ultraputz> the moment you install x and "basic apps," say hello to bloat.
<Ultraputz> the basic apps ARE bloated.
<Frijolie> e.g. I don't have bluetooth on my laptop, however Ubuntu decided to bundle it so I have two apps that allow me to connect via bluetooth
<Ultraputz> more and more of the key apps are becoming semi-commercial projects -- that is to say, commerical in all but name and license, like mozilla.
<Ultraputz> they have to be because of their own sprawling complexity.
<Ultraputz> sure, but would you rather that that you had to manually set up your networking just to get started?
<Ultraputz> if so, there are linux distros for you :-)
<Frijolie> orca, xsane, EVOLUTION, rhythmbox, cdparanoia, recording level monitor, gnomce-games, gnome-pilot, et
<Ultraputz> someone has to pick and choose. ubuntu desktop is built to be braindead easy, or as close to that as possible
<Ultraputz> it's what you pick when you don't want to mess with it and just want it to work
<Frijolie> yeah, the solution that works for the majority of the population
<Ultraputz> if you want to be able to pick and choose and needle every little detail, there are plenty of distros for you
<Frijolie> just wish there was a way to tailor it to your specific needs. I guess theres a better distro out there for me.
<Ultraputz> there are
<Frijolie> *buntu does make it pretty easy, i have to give them that
<Ultraputz> there are tools that let you build your own distro on the site
<Ultraputz> and there are tools to customize ubuntu installations
<Ultraputz> as in, make your own custom install CD
<Frijolie> linux from scratch
<Ultraputz> there's that too
<Frijolie> i don't think i'm ready for that undertaking
<Ultraputz> you can take a kernel and wrap shit around it
<Ultraputz> it's a good project, it doesn't have to be comple.
<Ultraputz> +x
<Ultraputz> if you think about it, getting rid of the desktop-oriented features of any unix distro sheds most of its weight
<Frijolie> where's an example of a "build your own distro" or "customizable ubuntu installations"?
<Ultraputz> i saw a build your own distro feature on one of the linux distro sites when i was doing my homework (before selecting ubuntu)
<Frijolie> yeah i know the desktop environment is the 100 lb monkey
<Ultraputz> http://blog.mypapit.net/2005/11/how-to-customize-ubuntu-and-knoppix-gnulinux-live-cd-2.html
<Ultraputz> start here
<Ultraputz> it's dated
<Ultraputz> that was my first hit googling "customize ubuntu"
<Ultraputz>  :-)
<Frijolie> ive seen the ones where its just an .iso of your installation
<Ultraputz> there's that, too
<Ultraputz> making roll-out images
<Ultraputz> man this audacity thing is pissing me off.
<Ultraputz> running strace
<Ultraputz> on this machine, booting it is going to take all week :-)
<Ultraputz> it's a 512mb machine -- tomorrow. it's still a 64 meg machine.
<Ultraputz> hrm. strace appears to have helped freeze the machine.
<Ultraputz> no software will ever change the fact that computers are very special. the kind of special that often requires a crash helmet, wheel chair and social worker.
<Frijolie> agreed
<Frijolie> alternate install CD in drive and loading up.."install in text mode"?
<Ultraputz> :-)
<Ultraputz> i'd recommend it
<Ultraputz> but i'd first look at the partitions
<Ultraputz> get to the partition tool asap in either case.
<Ultraputz> if it's a laptop
<Ultraputz> you might set up encrypted.
<Ultraputz> that was one of the big sales points for ubuntu -- point and click secure install. you steal my laptop, but you don't get the data. that's important.
<Frijolie> meaning different filesystem?
<Ultraputz> also, a friend of mine found out that, no matter how funny it sounds, you probably should not set a bios password like "tsalicksballs" :-)
<Ultraputz> there's support for an encrypted file system
<Ultraputz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemsInstaller
<Frijolie> it's asking for my WEP key, I have WPA should i leave it blank?
<Ultraputz> ja
<Ultraputz> it's not smart, it's thorough.
<Ultraputz> be careful with the keyboard setup, too
<Frijolie> yeah that was nuts
<Ultraputz> that fucked up on me and i had an international keyboard for a week :-)
<Frijolie> network autoconfiguration failed --expected, there was not an option for WPA. thats dumb
<Ultraputz> quote-space to get a quote, ~~ to get a single ~
<Ultraputz> don't worry about that.
<Ultraputz> you know how there are lines on forms that say, "skip if not applicable" ? pretend that's present when it asks a stupid question. that is not the same as a question to which you do not know the answer, of course. :-)
<Frijolie> ok here we are at the partitioning part
<Frijolie> guided - use entire disk
<Frijolie> guided - use entire disk and set up LVM
<Frijolie> guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM
<Frijolie> LVM = linux volume manager?
<Ultraputz> i think so
<Frijolie> oh, or manual
<Ultraputz> i used guided, set up encrypted lvm
<Ultraputz> that way, it's hard to fuck up, and you get straight to using your computer faster. :-)
<Ultraputz> crypto does have a speed penalty, btw.
<Frijolie> when encrypted is it password protected each and everytime you log in
<Ultraputz> it won't boot without a password
<Ultraputz> and it is non-recoverable -- you lose it, its gone.
<Frijolie> won't boot? like a BIOS password?
<Ultraputz> grub comes up, and loads a loader, the loader asks for a password. without it, it cannot decrypt the discs to load the rest of the system.
<Frijolie> then, everything on the HDD is encrypted?
<Ultraputz> bingo
<Ultraputz> so if it gets stolen, no one can read sh.
<Ultraputz> er shit.
<Ultraputz> i mean, just basic shit like keeping passwords in autofill
<Ultraputz> or downloaded email
<Ultraputz> nevermind porn collections and whatever else traditionally makes people nervous.
<Ultraputz> what i'd like to do now is come up with some webdav or webdav-like scheme -- desktop intergration with a remote disc that doesn't present a security nightmare on either end, preferrably works over an SSH tunnel.
<Frijolie> i've never used an ssh tunnel before. however, I'd like some practice using them.
<Frijolie> what do you answer, "is your system clock set to UTC"?
<Frijolie> i always say, "yes" but don't know what they mean by "system clock".
<Ultraputz> the computer has a bttery backed clock
<Ultraputz> UTC is universal time
<Frijolie> well how do you know if it's set to universal time? UTC = Greenwich time?
<Frijolie> 82% complete with the install
<Frijolie> "select and install software"
<Frijolie> although there is no selecting going on at the current moment
<Ultraputz> good luck frijole :-)
<nuxygen> IDENTIFY DAGUPAN
<nuxygen> IDENTIFY
<nuxygen> set mask
<brew76> IDENTIFY
<brew76> HELP IDENTIFY
<kuldeep> Hi
<TheSheep> hello kuldeep
<kuldeep> need some help setting up network printer in ubuntu. The problem is as follows :
<kuldeep> i had made configuration with the help of cups using url http://licalhost:631/admin
<kuldeep> it shows printer named Canon_iR2016_192.168.1.148
<kuldeep> In next step it requires drivers/model no   or  ppd file
<kuldeep> & everything is configured
<kuldeep> but nothing is printing
<kuldeep> & it shows job is complete
<kuldeep> i am not able to figure out ,how to make printing possible
<kuldeep> can you help me to sort out the problem
<TheSheep> I have no experience with cups myself, but there should be some instructions
<TheSheep> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kuldeep> thanks i will look for it:)
<_Vortek_> hi there
<_Vortek_> i installed xubuntu in portuguese but only half the stuff is in portuguese
<_Vortek_> can someone help me with this? please
<TheSheep> _Vortek_: it's probably not fully translated yet
<TheSheep> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<_Vortek_> previously i installed ubuntu alternate (this is a P3 1GHz) and it was the same
<TheSheep> you can help translating them
<_Vortek_> firefox is in english for example
<_Vortek_> but i have ubuntu 7.10 in another machine in PT
<TheSheep> ah, go to system->languages and download all the language packs
<_Vortek_> when i was installing it said the CD did not have the fuill language support
<_Vortek_> thats it ;)
<_Vortek_> let me see then
<_Vortek_> Portuguese has a tick
<_Vortek_> so i believe i have it
<_Vortek_> i only have ticks in English and Pt
<TheSheep> _Vortek_: well, try to select it as the system default
<_Vortek_> i did
<crewe> anyone have an idea why I would lose audio in everything except my movie player after installing compiz?
<TheSheep> crewe: open a terminal, type 'alsamixer' and see if the channels are not muted
<crewe> "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<TheSheep> looks like your system is somewhat mutilated
<TheSheep> what about 'alsamixer -c0'
<crewe> haha
<crewe> wrong -c argument '0'
<_Vortek_> im now trying apt-get install language-support-pt
<_Vortek_> but it doesn't find it
<TheSheep> _Vortek_: do you have all the repositories enabled?
<_Vortek_> hmm don't know
<_Vortek_> software sources?
<TheSheep> crewe: what movie player works?
<TheSheep> _Vortek_: no, just main, universe, multiverse, etc.
<crewe> totem
<_Vortek_> none were
<TheSheep> _Vortek_: ah, sorry, it's called 'software sources' in the menu
<_Vortek_> so main,uni and multi?
<_Vortek_> no restricted?
<_Vortek_> and no source?
<TheSheep> _Vortek_: well, you can use restricted too
<TheSheep> _Vortek_: and you can remove the cd from the list, once you are there
<_Vortek_> woh thats a big list
<_Vortek_> im going to lunch tks ;)
<_Vortek_> its updating
<_Vortek_> :p
<crewe> ?
<TheSheep> crewe: sorry, I'm out of ideas, are you sure all that happened was installing compiz? you installed it from the repositories?
<crewe> yeah
<crewe> I'll try switching back to xfwm and see what happens
<crewe> but i think the same thing happened to my laptop
<crewe> no nm, haven't gotten it working yet
<crewe> compiz i mean
<iTF|Prometheus> hello - can someone help me please. today i loaded xfce and all i get is a blank orange page - no application menu or desktop icons i have had to failsafe to terminal to load xchat
<iTF|Prometheus> does anyone know how to repair xfce?
<_Vortek_> TheSheep: The software sources were outdated. Updated and now installing support-pt ;) tks so much
<iTF|Prometheus> hello - can someone help me please. today i loaded xfce and all i get is a blank orange page - no application menu or desktop icons i have had to failsafe to terminal to load xchat
<iTF|Prometheus> is there a way to repair this?
<_Vortek_> what did u use before xfce
<iTF|Prometheus> xfce - thats all i have used but when i started up this morning - it appears to be blank
<_Vortek_> :o don't know sorry
<iTF|Prometheus> im using xubuntu 710 gutsy
<TheSheep> iTF|Prometheus: deleting the ~/.cache/sessions may help, if not, you may try removing your panel configuration in ~/.config/xfce4/xfce4-panel , this may be caused by a broken panel plugin
<iTF|Prometheus> :) - its ok.. thanks for help.. do you know the default packages for xfce - i could try reinstalling them
<iTF|Prometheus> TheSheep, thanks - will give it a try
<TheSheep> iTF|Prometheus: also, switching to text console with alt+ctrl+f1 and running top to see what's running may give you some clues
<iTF|Prometheus> TheSheep, just dropped to alt-ctrl-f2, removed the sessions and the x0-lock and startx again. and it loads fine - thank you very much
<TheSheep> iTF|Prometheus: thought it would be nice to know why this happened
<TheSheep> iTF|Prometheus: in case it happens again
<TheSheep> iTF|Prometheus: btw, you have two instances of X running now
<TheSheep> iTF|Prometheus: you can switch to the previous one with alt+ctrl+f~
<TheSheep> f7
<iTF|Prometheus> TheSheep, yeah.. i've no idea - i didnt install any packages yesterday - xserver did crach once, but i continued working in textmode.. didnt try x again until this morning
<TheSheep> if you want to actually kill an X session, use alt+ctrl+backspace
<iTF|Prometheus> TheSheep, ahh, thanks
<iTF|Prometheus> TheSheep, im getting there... been using it for a couple of days now.. like it very much
<TheSheep> glad to hear
<TheSheep> iTF|Prometheus: what were you using prevously?
<TheSheep> previously
<TheSheep> out of curiosity
<iTF|Prometheus> lol  - xp
<TheSheep> aaaah
<iTF|Prometheus> ive used slax in the past - well. backtrack a slax 6 distro
<iTF|Prometheus> and had hoary hedgehog on my old drive... but this is prob the fastest distro i have used
<iTF|Prometheus> anyways - gonna shoot - thanks fr the help again
<Kutagh> Hey, is here anyone who can help me with getting proper Nvidia Geforce FX drivers? :)
<totalwormage> !nvidia
<Kutagh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kutagh> ok, need to restart the PC then now
<Shinjin> Hello
<Shinjin> Can anyone here help me with a small problem?
<zoredache> is there a way a launcher can set the cwd before starting an application?
<ere4si> zoredache, what's the "cwd"?
<TheSheep> Current Working Directory
<TheSheep> zoredache: launch a script that sets it and starts the application
<zoredache> TheSheep: thanks...
<iwandi> i today installed a fresh xubuntu 7.10 but if i go to add/rmove Applications i always get the error "Connot istall '****' This application confilicts with other installed software
<zoredache> iwandi: what are you trying to install?
<iwandi> just now i have seen a starting point to fix the error
<iwandi> can some post me all default sources.list entrys in xubuntu 7.10 pelace ?
<iwandi> the installer commenet out most of the entrys in sources.list
<iwandi> fixed ;D
<LetsGo67> How come Xubuntu shows two nm-applets when I start up?  How can I permanently remove one?
<LetsGo67> How come Ubuntu shows two nm-applets when I start up?  How can I permanently remove one?
<zoredache> LetsGo67: I don't know why, but I found that if I did a 'killall nm-applet', then logged out, and made sure the 'save-session' box was checked the problem went away
<LetsGo67> zoredache: do I check nm-applet in autostarted apps?
<LetsGo67> I'll try, thanks.
<Aw0L> is it me, or was the xfce interfaced changed to look just like gnome?
<Aw0L> default xfce isn't like that correct?
<TheSheep> Aw0L: xfce is very flexible, you can customize it how you like it
<Aw0L> yeah
<Aw0L> but why is everyone in love with the gnome look?
<TheSheep> Aw0L: who said that?
<Aw0L> TheSheep, no one, but I think it's funny that xubuntu out of the box looks just like ubuntu w/ a different color scheme
<TheSheep> Aw0L: it's intentional
<Aw0L> why?
<TheSheep> Aw0L: it's a solid layout that was tested and is familiar for a lot of ubuntu users
<Aw0L> lol
<Aw0L> okay
<TheSheep> Aw0L: you can easily change it to suit your needs/tastes
<Aw0L> I didn't think there's that much of a learning curve
<Aw0L> but I suppose user-friendly is the marketing point
<TheSheep> Aw0L: the users who need it the most are the newbies, experienced users are able to change it
<Aw0L> I get it
<TheSheep> many users don't even know that they can add something to the panels
<Aw0L> still in windose mode huh?
<Aw0L> sad sad
<TheSheep> it's one of the freqently asked questions here
<TheSheep> but they learn
<TheSheep> and we need to help them if we want them to learn
<Aw0L> I suppose so
<TheSheep> really, there is a lot of gnome-hate FUD out there recently, and it makes me sad
<TheSheep> not that gnome is any good or anything ;)
<Aw0L> lol
<Aw0L> I don't hate it
<Aw0L> I'm just not fond of it
<Aw0L> to each his own
<Aw0L> I'm a kde person myself - it just bugs me when people say kde is too slow
<Aw0L> at least on gentoo, you can do a minimalistic kde install, and it's every bit as fast as gnome
<Aw0L> plus, linus likes kde :)
<Aw0L> xfce is perty though
<iwandi> i cant get falsh wirking in opera 9.26
<iwandi> libflashplayer.so is in /usr/lib/oper/plugins
<zoredache> did you follow the directions on the opera web page?
<iwandi> yes
<iwandi> firefox works fine
<ron_o> why isn't tovid in the repos?
<zoredache> I would guess that it uses codecs that are non-free.... either that, or someone hasn't built a package yet
<ron_o> yah.. just weird. It thought that Tovid was a popular program. I see it probably isn't.
<ron_o> I found something that I will try, however.
<ron_o> yah, it's non-free.
<ron_o> yuk.. I hate all this non-free stuff. Ubuntu, however, is just following the legality of it all.
<ron_o> better off keep it clean considering they are quite popular.
<zoredache> you could always submit a bug requesting that it be packaged...  Or if you are really adventureous you could try and build a package yourself
<zoredache> then submit your work
<zoredache> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<ron_o> I was just so used to gentoo. It just has everything. :/
<ron_o> thanks.. I'll look into it.
<ron_o> here's a request for tovid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109598 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] Package reqest: Tovid" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<zoredache> that seems to indicate it will be in Hardy.
<zoredache> if that is the case you probably could download the hardy source-package and rebuild it for gutsy...
<catomannen> erhm.. i need some help..
<ron_o> or I could just upgrade to hardy. :)
<zoredache> ron_o: that is an option too
<ron_o> 1.5 months early..
<ron_o> that's pretty desperate however. I just need a machine that works. I'm so sick of issues. :/
<catomannen> Is it my shitty carma and ineptitude, or is ubuntu flavours hard to install on dual core amd mobos?
 * zoredache shrugs
<zoredache> I don't have an amd motherboard
<zoredache> what exactly is your problem?
<ron_o> have intel dual core cpu and it works fine.
<catomannen> I get apic error, kernel panic when trying to isnatll ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu
<ron_o> catomannen, how new is it? a year ago mine needed the very latest kernel which few of them had.
<catomannen> not able to deactivate apic in bios
<catomannen> tried to type nolapic noapic as strings in boot, no luck
<ron_o> isn't there a no-apic flag..errr
<catomannen> i got a december 07 distro, came with linux user mag
<catomannen> tried ubuntu 7.10 as well
<ron_o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247734
<ron_o> look there. that may be your issue.
<catomannen> ok
<ron_o> maybe your string had the wrong syntax.
<catomannen> maybe, i tried every string i could google up, got as far as to get the message " two cpu's brought up-- kernel panic" then it all just hangs
<catomannen> tried : irqpoll pci=noacpi noapic nolapic acpi=off
<catomannen> spposed to do the trick, but not for me though
<catomannen> SuSe and pclinuxos installs fine
<catomannen> But i want the xubuntu
<catomannen> dammit
<catomannen> Maybe i could find a bios image where acpi can be turned off
<zoredache> catomannen: so does the installcd boot?
<catomannen> yes, but it hangs after the boot menu
<catomannen> i get the nice boot meny with all the options, i press f6 for extra options and type in a string, but i get errors that the kernel panics and it has nothing to boot..
<catomannen> Obviously i am using the wrong string, or it is incomplete
<zoredache> catomannen: maybe... it is possible that the kernel on the install CD is incompabtible with something on your system and there is nothing you can do
<zoredache> you could try a newer or older version of ubuntu
<LetsGo67> How come Ubuntu shows two nm-applets when I start up?  How can I permanently remove one?
<catomannen> ok, maybe an older version then, i think i got the latest release wich i downloaded yesterday from ubuntu. This is really some pain, amd 64 x2 dualcore-schmualcore. thanks though. ill just try an older versoin, perhapsi can upgrade if i get it running
<catomannen> Bye all
<LetsGo67> How come Ubuntu shows two nm-applets when I start up?  How can I permanently remove one?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: try deleting the contents of ~/.cache/sessions and re-logging
<LetsGo67> Thanks TheSheep
#xubuntu 2008-02-23
<eduardo> hello, one question: xubuntu is for older computer?
<siggjen> xubuntu is for computers
<siggjen> it works like a charm on my p3 700
<ceil420> it's the lightest flavour of Ubuntu, targeted at aging hardware, yeah
<siggjen> and on my Q6600
<ceil420> not sure if you can install it on a 300MHz with 32mb RAM, though
<siggjen> need 64 MB RAM minimum docs say
<eduardo> well...I want say that...for example...
<eduardo> I've a centrino 1,6Ghz with 512MB....but my ubuntu 7,10 goes very heavy...
<siggjen> it will probably work better on old computers than kubunto or ubuntu
<ceil420> heh that'll run Xubuntu fine :p
<ceil420> i have a p4 1.7ghz with 512mb ram
<eduardo> and I can use however software how in ubuntu ?
<eduardo> with the same repository ?
<ceil420> yeah, same repo's
<ceil420> i think the main difference is that Xubuntu uses the Xfce desktop environment, instead of the bloatier GNOME and KDE DEs
<eduardo> and how I can change my ubuntu for a xubuntu ?
<eduardo> without lost anything
<ceil420> you might wanna check with the folks in #ubuntu, but i'm pretty sure you just need to sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<siggjen> correct
<eduardo> so it's not a operative sistem, not?
<eduardo> it's a....
<siggjen> it is
<ceil420> it's just a lighter desktop environment
<ceil420> compared to Ubuntu
<ceil420> (Ubuntu is an OS)
<siggjen> you can install gnome on xubuntu
<eduardo> ubuntu is a OS but Xubuntu is how gnome or kde, no?
<zoredache> ceil420: I don't think I agree... I would call gnu/linux an os
<zoredache> and ubuntu/xubuntu a distrobution of gnu/linux
<zoredache> but really it is all about semantics
<ceil420> yeh, semantics ><
<zoredache> xubuntu,ubuntu,xubuntu,* are all the same thing
<ceil420> eduardo, Xubuntu doesn't use gnome or kde. It uses Xfce
<zoredache> they just have install cds that choose different packages at install time
<ceil420> Xfce is a lighter DE than those two; more suited for old hardware
<zoredache> everything availbe on one, is available on another
<eduardo> so I can do: apt-get install xubuntu ??
<ceil420> xubuntu-desktop, i believe
<zoredache> eduardo: xubuntu-desktop
<eduardo> ahmm...ok, wait I will do it and I tell you what happen
<eduardo> it's downloading...
<eduardo> hello again!
<eduardo> Im using xubuntu/desktop....
<eduardo> but I-ve a problem
<ceil420> ?
<eduardo> with the keyboard...
<eduardo> I use es and it-s us
<eduardo> and...
<eduardo> I cannot change it in System
<ceil420> Xubuntu > Settings > Keyboard?
<eduardo> in ubuntu I could do it
<eduardo> yes, I cannot there
<ceil420> eduardo, what if you uncheck 'Use X configuration'?
<eduardo> I dont check it...
<eduardo> I put the new configuration....
<eduardo> but don-t save the change
<eduardo> and I change it, go to the first tab...to check the new configuration...but it-s not in spanish...
<ceil420> sorry, i've never changed the layout, i just know where the keyboard preferences are :x
<eduardo> can you try it...
<eduardo> _
<eduardo> ?
<ceil420> if no one else is active in here, maybe you can try #ubuntu (being sure to tell them you're on Xubuntu and not regular Ubuntu)
<eduardo> but when I use gnome I can do it...
<ceil420> it didn't save my settings either :x
<eduardo> but when I change to xubuntu...the keyboard it-s not the same...and I cannot to change the configuration
<ceil420> i just tried setting it from US to UK and it reverted to default :x
<eduardo> yes!
<eduardo> so it does not work, not_
<eduardo> ?
<ceil420> i don't know how to make it work :x
<eduardo> I think it can be a bug of xubuntu, not?
<ceil420> possibly
<eduardo> I am reading about it...its a general problem, not only me :-S
<ceil420> i'm surprised, really :x i'm using 7.10, and Xubuntu's been around since at least 6.10
<ceil420> wouldn't think there'd be such a bug in it :x
<eduardo> maybe yes!
<eduardo> I solve it!!
<ceil420> congratulations :)
<ceil420> how'd you fix it?
<eduardo> now I can use Ñ!!
<eduardo> :-P
<ceil420> i use a compose key to make Ñ :p
<eduardo> you must change it in : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eduardo> and to reboot
<ceil420> ah
<ceil420> glad you got it working :)
<eduardo> :-D
<eduardo> so now is es for default, and I cannot  change it...:-)
<ceil420> at least you don't have to use us :p
<eduardo> but I want not change coz now is spanish keyboard :-P
<ceil420> :)
<eduardo> hey!! another problem!!
<eduardo> where is my sound??
<eduardo> sorry sorry....I was not a problem...
<eduardo> it was not a problem....
<|Prometheus|> hello. Im having a few problems with booting xubuntu. I get a substantially long boot delay caused by a dma timeout on my /dev/hda drive. i have appended the kernel line and added the option ide=noda but i still get the timeout... is there anything else i can do?... when i connect this drive, by boot time increases by 2 minutes
<|Prometheus|> its as if grub is ignoring the ide=nodma parameter
<vidd> has anyone figured out why fonts are so increadibly small?
<vidd> I've had to decrease screen resolution to 800x600 in order to read anything
<vidd> it has to have something to do with the desktop environment, because the tty's are fine
<vidd> but the terminal window fonts are tiny too
<vidd> Its happened on every machine running 7.10
<vidd> all different hardware
<vidd> is there by change some setting in GDM that got changed recently?
<Shinjin> Anyone here?
<KillerPacMan> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and as it starts toinstall it says "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" failed to load and then it just sits there
<KillerPacMan> also says firmware/0000"03.00.0'
<torus> Does Xubuntu Hardy Heron 5 have KVM, libvirt and virt-manager by default also?
<Administrator_> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<Administrator_> i assume most people have seen this, any luck trying it?
<kuldeep> hi
<zoredache> is it possible to target a desktop when you start a program?
<The-Kernel> I....don't....know....
<The-Kernel> I failed...
<zoredache> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<eca> is it possible to target a desktop when you start a program? i thought thats what stick window does
<zoredache> I dunno
<zoredache> I want it to be possible
<eca> multiple desktops are overrated, is minimizing or alt-tab so hard
<zoredache> well I kinda want my music player to auto-start....  Do you know how to minimize it immediatly at startup?
<eca> autostart when you login? write startup script, or use tarted apps
<eca> *autostarted applications program
<zoredache> I know how to start the applications
<zoredache> I don't know how to get it out of my sight automatically
<zoredache> I want to start it and have it be minimized or on a different workspace
<eca> use mplayer?
<zoredache> no, vlc
<zoredache> btw devilspie does seem to work, it just takes a bit of work to get the configuration correct
<kubuntu> buenos dias
<kubuntu> hablaríase castellano por estos lares?
<zoredache> [ 3885.548000] usb-storage: device found at 2
<zoredache> [ 3885.548000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<zoredache> [ 3885.548000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<kuldeep> hi
<kuldeep> I need some help in setting up canon IR2016 on ubuntu
<floating> hey, anyone who knows unix here ?
<floating> how can i pipe a files text as a message body with mail -s ?
<floating>  mail -s "otsikko" vnaatane@students.oamk.fi < maili
<floating> that dont work
<ron_o> had something strange happen. All of a sudden my xubuntu restarted. Never happened before.
<sugardrunk> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sugardrunk> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Dan_SR> Hi, someone can help me? When I change the screen resolution to 800x600 (my monitor is old...), the font size of applications change to a small value... I would like to stay with the same font size. Someone know what is the problem?
<|Prometheus|>  Im having a few problems with booting xubuntu. I get a substantially long boot delay caused by a dma timeout on my /dev/hda drive. i have appended the kernel line and added the option ide=noda but i still get the timeout... is there anything else i can do?... when i connect this drive, by boot time increases by 2 minutes
<|Prometheus|> could this be related to the kernel i am using? 2.6.22-14-generic
<TheSheep> it's ide=nodma
<|Prometheus|> sorry - yes, my i missed the m out :(
<|Prometheus|> thats what i have tried - but it sees to ignore it
<TheSheep> I don't have any idea. I suppose you have read about boot options already?
<TheSheep> You could try searching teh forums/google for your disk model or motherboard
<|Prometheus|> yeah, well am doing now - going through the forum finding everything i can
<|Prometheus|> its just, with slax - the ide=nodma works fine
<TheSheep> well, it also depends on the kernel build options
<|Prometheus|> its just as if its being ignored, cause when booted - hdparm shows dma as 1 not 0
<|Prometheus|> how do i build a new kernel (compile)
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<|Prometheus|> thanks
<aladdinsaneo> im using a 250W PSU unit right now, but as im only just using 1 hdd, a lame old video card and a celeron in my computer i wonder if i could use a weaker PSU to save electricity, any tips?
<ere4si> a 250w psu can provide up to 250w but will only provide what is needed - so the same hardware will use the same amount of power with any psu
<aladdinsaneo> ok so a weaker one will not save me any electricity
<aladdinsaneo> im not an electricity expert as you might see :) but why is my PSU getting so hot then, when i just use a small amount of its capability?
<ere4si> nope
<ere4si> is the fan working?
<ere4si> how old is it? is it a cheap brand?
<aladdinsaneo> yes, i have no problems with it, i was just wondering
<aladdinsaneo> i mean if i just use a small amount of its capabilities couldn't i shut off its fan then?
<ere4si> no - the fan is necessary to cool the psu at any working load and it helps to move air out of the pc as well
<aladdinsaneo> ok, you are probably right, i just thought it was funny when my psu got really hot when i shut it's fan down, although i couldn't be using much of it's capabilities
<aladdinsaneo> ere4si: i also thought that that in a way was the way the fan-less PSU's work
<aladdinsaneo> i mean that they work far under their capabilities and in that way can work without a fan
<aladdinsane> ere4si: dont know if u answered me, got disconnected
<ere4si> what's your cpu aladdinsane ?
<aladdinsane> celeron 2.1GHz
<aladdinsane> socket 478
<ere4si> can use up to 90 w - the fan is needed unles the psu was designed without one
<aladdinsane> i have a temp regulated fan there, runs very slow
<ere4si> find an online power consumption calculator and you will be suprised
<aladdinsane> ere4si: no i believe you, but i just thought cause it is designed to be able to handle up to 5 hhd's, or at least there are 5 cables for it, it must be working a lot under it capabilities right now
<zuzma> I'm sort of confused about manual partitioning could someone help me out?
<zuzma> well that and I'm completely new to linux
<zoredache> what are you confused about?
<zuzma> I'd like to setup an install on three drives
<zuzma> I want full read write access to a 500 GB one and a 200 GB one, but it stuck them in root for some reason
<zuzma> then I want the os on my 80GB one
<zuzma> what would be the best way to configure that?
<zuzma> oh that and I'd like to use JFS for the file system
<zoredache> why jfs?
<zuzma> well I wanted something fast and it said it was when I looked at all the other file systems through wikipedia
<zuzma> I download a lot of movies and stuff
<zuzma> should I use something else?
<zuzma> it's for desktop use mainly
<zuzma> I guess
<zoredache> ext3 is far more well tested and reliable...  generally, I think, you should stick with that unless you have a really good reason
<zuzma> okay.. hmm
<zoredache> I doubt there will be a noticeable difference in performance for just watching movies
<zuzma> what about opengl games?
<zuzma> oh also what should I make the mount points for the two larger drives
<zuzma> I accidently made one /media
<zuzma> on my first try
<zuzma> but I'm going to reinstall everything
<zoredache> zuzma: make them whatever you want.... perhaps /home, or perhaps something in /srv
<zuzma> would that give me full read write access?
<zuzma> if i made those two drives /home?
<zuzma> sorry
<zuzma> I kinda want to treat them as a dump for my videos and games
<zoredache> you can't have two volumes mounted in a single folder without using something like lvm or something else
<zuzma> oh I see
<zoredache> anyway, whereever you mount them you can change the permissions so that you can write there
<zuzma> what about making the mount point /home/desktop/video ?
<zuzma> OHH!
<zuzma> damnit I should of known it was that easy : (
<zoredache> I suspect I set some manual mountpoints like /shared/500g, and /shared/200g
<TheSheep> you can also change the mountpoints without reinstalling (or even restarting)
<zoredache> once mounted simply do something like a chown -R username:username /shared
<zoredache> where username is your username
<zuzma> wow confusing, but I think I'll just do it a simple and not use a mount point the system needs :P
<zuzma> I tried fixing it through fstab, but that didn't work
<sprauekraut> xubuntu 7.10 - can't use brasero to burn audio cd from mp3 files, any takers?
<zuzma> ah well thanks so much for the help guys. I'll give it a go again :D
<taggartbg2> i have a 2.5 gig "unallocated" section of my hdd that i'd like to install xubuntu on, the xubuntu installed calls this space "unusable" - how do i go about making this usable?
<taggartbg2> installer*
<zoredache> taggartbg2: I would guess it is unusable because of the layout of your other partitions...  You would need to figure out what is making it unusable and then change things
<zoredache> do an 'sudo sfdisk -l' and post that on pastebin
<taggartbg2> how do I get the output of a command to output to a file again?
<aladinsano> can i get my xp to be the standard boot? right now it boot directly into xubuntu
<sprauekraut> aladinsano: do you use the standard grub bootloader?
<sprauekraut> would anyone like to help me with a brasero audo cd burning issue?
<slow-motion> hi
<sprauekraut> audio*
<taggartbg2> zoredache: can you read an abiword document?
<zoredache> !pastebin | taggartbg2
<ubotu> taggartbg2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zoredache> no need to create a document, just use pastebin
<taggartbg2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<taggartbg2> ah, i see, ok
<taggartbg2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57119/
<taggartbg2> 1 partition is vista, 1 is a dell recovery partition, 1 is dell bios settings, 1 is for Dell Media Direct, 1 is unallocated where I want to install xubuntu
<zoredache> taggartbg2: I don't see any unallocated partitions...
<taggartbg2> zoredache: in vista i shrunk the recovery partition and according to vista disk manager there is a 2.5ish gb unallocated partition
<zoredache> there is a hole between 967 and 1315, but you won't be able to use it
<taggartbg2> in xubuntu when i tried to install, sda4 says "unusable"
<taggartbg2> how do i go about making it usable?
<zoredache> you can only have 4 primary partitions, or three partitions and an extended partition
<zoredache> you already have 3 primary + extended... you can't have another
<taggartbg2> lame
<taggartbg2> hmmm
<taggartbg2> what's the difference between an extended and a primary?
<zoredache> an extended partition can contain logical drives
<zoredache> it is kind of a sub-partition
<taggartbg2> ah, i see
<zoredache> you can have many of those
<taggartbg2> so can you tell which (sda1-5) is what vista calls the "unallocated" partition?
<taggartbg2> its either 4 or 5
<zoredache> sda5 is your recovery partition
<taggartbg2> sda2 is the recovery, because thats the 8 gig one
<zoredache> if you have a backup on cds you could delete that
<taggartbg2> hmm, ok, thanks for all the help, i'm going to consult with dell and see what recovery options they provide for me other than that partition, i don't know exactly how all of their disks and such work
<taggartbg2> i'm new to dell
<zoredache> hrm...  well I am not entirely sure then...  But I am sure that you aren't going to create any more partitions right now
<zoredache> it might be easier to simply install a second drive
<zoredache> if you have or can afford a spare
<taggartbg2> its a notebook :-\
<sprauekraut> I'm having a problem burning mp3s as an audio cd using brasero.  Its weird, because i have no problem playing them.  Would anyone like to help me with this issue?
<zoredache> ah
<taggartbg2> i'm seeing another problem here
<taggartbg2> the window manager is not recognizing all of the space on the partitions
<taggartbg2> it says RECOVERY is less than a gig, but its 8 gigs
<taggartbg2> it says OS is only 111 gigs, but its over 130
<taggartbg2> DellUtility is about right
<taggartbg2> and MEDIADIRECT is missing a gig as well
<taggartbg2> GParted recognizes all of the space though, so I'm not sure
<zoredache> I wouldn't worry about it too much
<taggartbg2> ah, ok
<taggartbg2> so just to verify, there's no way to have 4 primary partitions and an extended?
<zoredache> no
<taggartbg2> what about installing xubuntu on an extended partition?
<zoredache> taggartbg2: you mean logical-drive...  you could do that, but you dont' have space in your extentded paritition
<taggartbg2> i have 2.44 gigs of unallocated space
<zoredache> yes, but it isn't in your extended partition... it is between two other partitions
<taggartbg2> is it possible to partition that to be a second extended partition where i could install xubuntu on a logical drive?
<zoredache> taggartbg2: no, only one extdended per drive is allowed
<taggartbg2> hmm
<taggartbg2> what about using Acronis or something to move OS and the extended partition leftwards, and extended the extended partition, and partition another logical drive onto the extended partition?
<zoredache> taggartbg2: yes, that is possible... I am not familar with those tools...
<taggartbg2> nice, there is hope!
<taggartbg2> i'll play around with Acronis and see what i can get out of it
<zoredache> well, I strongly suggest you get some kind of external backup system before you start using those... I have heard of those tools trashing things
<taggartbg2> good call
<slow-motion> n8
<penguino> i already have my drive partitioned going into xubuntu installer from cd, but it won't detect the drive from the partitioner
<penguino> 7.10, is this a recurring problem?
<zoredache> penguino: generally that means that your disk controller isn't supported
<penguino> i've been able to install 6.06 before, this is the first time with this problem
<Obscurati> hey, having an issue with audacity freezing when i hit record. everything else works, mic works. audacity record and play (and playback works) through oss layer of alsa (default config.)
 * eldalion 
 * eldalion prout
<Obscurati> ?
#xubuntu 2008-02-24
<riba1> hi guys,
<riba1> where do I make compiz active ?
<riba1> default is instaled after I enabled nvidia
<riba1> also, emerald themes does not work
<LinuxID10T> Any one here
<LinuxID10T> Really is anyone here
<infbliss> is there a way to install kde in a xubuntu system
<jmichaelx> i have xubuntu installed on an old AMD K6-2 256MB, but it seems fairly sluggish. in your opinion, would slackware possibly run better on this machine, or should i stick with xubuntu?
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: technically slackware would be a bit faster, but you will lose a large amount of features (the main one would be a package manager)
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: you could check out fluxbuntu, its a full featured desktop targeted at being as efficient as possible
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: its normally recommended for low end hardware (though not limited to low end hardware)
<jmichaelx> maxamillion: ty, i appreciate the suggestion while i am weighing options
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: hop over to #fluxbuntu for more info
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: i hang out there too ... and the core developer is in the channel at the moment, prime time for questions if you have any :)
<jmichaelx> maxamillion: ty i am there
<mindframe_> is there a plugin that will monitor load for both cores of a dual core cpu?
<TheSheep> mindframe_: load of core?
<mindframe_> like a gui for top
<mindframe_> CPU load
<mindframe_> percentage meter
<TheSheep> mindframe_: the system monitor shows you the cpu load
<TheSheep> mindframe_: system monitor plugin
<mindframe_> not for both cores :)
<TheSheep> mindframe_: for both -- summed
<mindframe_> ah i was looking for individual stats
<mindframe_> im using the cpu graph plugin now
<mindframe_> guess it'll have to do
<TheSheep> mindframe_: there are the veraious cpuinfo, governor, etc. plugins
<TheSheep> mindframe_: but none looks usable
<mindframe_> do you know where the boot splash image is defined?  i tried out kubuntu but uninstalled it and now the kubuntu splash image is still showing up during boot
<TheSheep> mindframe_: it's recorded in your initrd
<TheSheep> mindframe_: to change it, run update-alternatives to select the splash you want, and then rebuild the initrd with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<sugardrunk> is it 2012 already?
<TheSheep> sugardrunk: no, come back in 4 years
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, oh thanks
<sprauekraut> Hello, I am having a problem with burning audio cds with mp3s using brasero.  Would anyone like to help?
<TheSheep> !anyone | sprauekraut
<ubotu> sprauekraut: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheSheep> sprauekraut: can you be a little more specific?
<sprauekraut> yeah
<sprauekraut> sorry
<sprauekraut> okay here we go
<sprauekraut> so when i add an mp3 file to an audio cd project in brasero, i get an error that says that gstreamer can't read the mp3 file....it says i should ensure that the proper codecs are installed
<sprauekraut> i have installed the gstreamer ugly plugins
<sprauekraut> and I have insalled the w32codecs from the mediabuntu repo
<sprauekraut> i am able to play the same mp3 file in xmms, so I know mp3 playback is supported
<sprauekraut> <error>"01 - Llama - Phish.mp3" can't be handled by gstreamer: Make sure the appropriate codec is installed.</error>
<TheSheep> sprauekraut: well, do what it says
<sprauekraut> wow incredibly helpful
<sprauekraut> i would have never though
<TheSheep> sprauekraut: make sure you have the fluendo-mp3 or ffmpeg codecs installed
<sprauekraut> k
<TheSheep> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sprauekraut> !attitude
<sprauekraut> Here's the thing TheSheep, i wouldn't give you attitude if i wasn't given it
<TheSheep> sprauekraut: do you have the packages installed?
<sprauekraut> gettin there
<sprauekraut> installed both you suggested and still no dice
<TheSheep> sprauekraut: so you didn't have them installed?
<sprauekraut> correct
<TheSheep> sprauekraut: do you have the -mad plugin?
<TheSheep> sprauekraut: check if you have the file /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so
<sprauekraut> yes i have that lib
 * TheSheep scratches his head
<sprauekraut> xubuntu 7.10 if that helps
<sprauekraut> anyways, gotta get running.  Thanks for your help so far, even with my attitude.  We can pick this up later.  See ya :)
<jasper> Good afternoon
<Freewith> Hi. My system makes a system bell sound 5 or 6 times everytime I get to the logon screen or issue a shutdown. Anyone know what's wrong?
<mindoverflow> hello
<mindoverflow> i got a little problem with xubuntu gutsy
<mindoverflow> same with ubuntu
<mindoverflow> well, i have to hard disks
<mindoverflow> when i try to run xubuntu from the live cd
<mindoverflow> it stops at the busybox
<mindoverflow> with the modprobe abnormal end
<mindoverflow> what i did is i unplugged my first hardisk
<mindoverflow> then it booted correctly
<mindoverflow> i even installed it
<mindoverflow> but once i replug the second drive, and boot from the installed partition
<mindoverflow> the problem reappears again
<mindoverflow> anyone got an idea please ?
<mindoverflow> i'm running it on a p3 700mhz 256m of ram
<mindoverflow> 2 ide disks the first of 20g partitionned to 6 partiotions
<mindoverflow> and an other ides of 80 g
<mindoverflow> a logical partition, the ex3 and the swap
<pppp> algum help em portugues
<pppp> ;j #ubuntu
<nikin> hy
<nikin> is this the right forum to discuss eeeXubuntu?
<TheSheep> nikolam: not really, but large number of questions may be relevant
<TheSheep> nikolam: sorry
<TheSheep> bah, he left
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> i`m here
<TheSheep> but nikin left
<nikolam> ah,
<nikolam> when we are here..
<nikolam> My X locks itself every time I logout and restart X. Processes stays (music plays etc) but keyboard is locked..
<nikolam> I use 690g ati integrated graphics, latest ati owned drivers and xubuntu 64-bit
<nikolam> maybe i should revert to older ati drivers? (hibernation does not work with them
<TheSheep> nikolam: I found something that could help you find out what is going on, in 'man xorg', look for the definition of        Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Multiply
<nikolam> mmm keyboard froze itself.. neither numlock works..
<TheSheep> nikolam: have you looked at the bug reports? maybe there is a workaround...
<TheSheep> nikolam: I had something similar with nvidia, disabling agp helped then
<nikolam> Yes, I think that the best workaround is NOT to use ATI products at all..
<mindoverflow> hi, could anybody help me with my boot problem ??
<nikolam> Its binary driver after all..
<nikolam> mindframe, shoot
<TheSheep> hehe
<TheSheep> missed
<nikolam> :)
<mindoverflow> the system wount boot up even with the live cd it stops at the busybox with  an abnormal modprobe exit
<mindoverflow> it's due to hard disks, cuz i have  2 and as i unplug one of'em everything goes fine
<mindoverflow> then, any clue ???
<nikolam> maybe you need to adjust boot order of disks in your computer BIOS
<mindoverflow> i forgot, it's a p3 with 2 ide drives
<mindoverflow> nah
<mindoverflow> the grub loads
<mindoverflow> but the problem is when initiating the drivers
<nikolam> Also, if you dont`want/cant adjust it in bios, you can install grub boot manager on other HDD and boot to current linux on another
<mindoverflow> but there is nothing related to boot order
<nikolam> drivers? You were just saying you cannot boot when you add second hdd
<mindoverflow> cuz i could switch to whatever i want
<mindoverflow> and i think i know how to deal with those stuff
<mindoverflow> yes, i mean the boat loader loads
<mindoverflow> then here, we're already done with the boot order
<mindoverflow> as the xubunto logo appears
<mindoverflow> a few moments later
<mindoverflow> it says  that there was an abnormal exit of modprobe
<nikolam> look at the /boot/grub/manu.lst and /boot/grub/device.map
<mindoverflow> and i get the the initramfs shell
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: can you remove the 'quiet' option from the kernel boot options (you can do it when in grub by pressing 'e') and see what it says?
<mindoverflow> not that too
<mindoverflow> i tell you that some of the drivers loads
<mindoverflow> then nothing related to grub settings
<mindoverflow> i didn't try to remove the quiet option
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: if you remove the 'quiet' option, you will be able to see what exactly fails
<mindoverflow> ok, ill be traying it
<mindoverflow> and i'l be back in a while
<mindoverflow> thank you
<nikolam> I have 2 hdd`s on sata. I boot from first but i have 2 /boot partitions on both drives (since i use raid1 on second partitions) I installeed grub on second drive with grub-install and copied all data from first /boot to second. All is fine.
<mindoverflow> well, i'm back
<mindoverflow> employing the noisy option
<mindoverflow> it stops at
<mindoverflow> alert! /dev/disk/...ef60.... doesn't exist dropping to shell
<mindoverflow> well, maybe this cuz i installed xubuntu plugging only one drive and know i'm booting with 2 disks
<mindoverflow> but before there is the udev-event[2086] modprobe abnormal exit
<mindoverflow> the same as i get when loading the live cd
<Yashy> Is anyone aware of an issue on gutsy amd64 where the usb keyboard and/or mouse lock up after some uptime?
<Yashy> Also, it seems around every 3rd boot I have a fan (HDD? GPU?) running 100% (noisy). Right now it's quiet though.
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: edit your /etc/fstab and use somethng like /dev/sda1 instead of UUID
<mindoverflow> ok, i'll try
<mindoverflow> but what about the udev event 2086
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: and same with the root= option for the kernel in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: no idea, you might want to google for it
<mindoverflow> cuz it's this one that i'm getting when loading from the live cd
<mindoverflow> that's what i'm doing :)
<mindoverflow> cuz the disk not found is an error that happens only from my installed system
<mindoverflow> but prior to this i was getting the modprobe problem
<mindoverflow> the thing that i'm still getting but it's being ignored and stops at the final alert
<philphoto> having problems with usb, any help?
<mindoverflow> TheSheep: how would the fstab become ?
<mindoverflow> actually it's
<mindoverflow> UUID=ef608042-9080-43ef-96ea-47a980d5671a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mindoverflow> that way probabely
<mindoverflow> /dev/hdb2 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mindoverflow> ok, gona replug the other disk, and retry
<mindoverflow> i'll be back
<mindoverflow> back
<mindoverflow> TheSheep: not yet
<mindoverflow> an other problem i forgot to tell you about wich is
<mindoverflow> check root=bootarg car /proc/cmdline
<mindoverflow> i'm gona try to fix it
<mindoverflow> and missing  modules, device cat /proc/modules
<mindoverflow> is there any module i got to look for it or include it ??
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: is there anything in /proc at all?
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: if not, do: mount /proc
<crewe> hey does anyone here have a SAA7130 TV tuner card?
<TheSheep> !anyone | crewe
<ubotu> crewe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crewe> I guess you're right, well I'm just trying to get it to work
<crewe> it's detected, I just cant get it to work with any tv tuner program
<TheSheep> crewe: any error message?
<crewe> nope
<mindoverflow> TheSheep: yes, /proc/cmdline contain the uuid
<TheSheep> crewe: try running these programs from a terminal
<crewe> right now I'm trying tvtime
<mindoverflow> and /modules have some drivers there
<mindoverflow> but how could i edit cmdline
<mindoverflow> i tryed gedit but it seems to be empty
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mindoverflow> but with cat it displays that line
<mindoverflow> ok
<TheSheep> cmdline is read-only
<TheSheep> it's not a real file
<crewe> no error from command line
<TheSheep> crewe: how about dmesg?
<crewe> what is that, I've been told to use that before but I don't know what to look for
<TheSheep> crewe: just type 'dmesg' in terminal
<crewe> I did
<TheSheep> crewe: preferably dmesg | less
<TheSheep> so that you can scroll it
<crewe> yeah, but I still dont' know what I'm looking for
<TheSheep> the most recent messages are at the bottom
<TheSheep> these are various system messages, mostly from kernel and kernel modules
<TheSheep> you can see if you device was detected, and whether the corresponding kernel modules gave any errors about it
<crewe> I'm seeing a lot of Ethernet stuff
<TheSheep> like?
<crewe> dropped somethier or the other on eth1
<mindoverflow> TheSheep: would this be correct ??
<mindoverflow> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: yes, maybe remove that quiet too
<mindoverflow> ok
<mindoverflow> gona try again
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: best copy whole entry and leave one unedited
<TheSheep> ah
<crewe> [16408.626674] DROPPED IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:~:00 SRC=65.39.25.178 DST=224.0.0.251 LEN=115 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=255 ID=7578 PROTO=UDP SPT=5353 DPT=5353 LEN=95
<crewe> I see that a lot
<TheSheep> crewe: those are logs from your firewall
<TheSheep> crewe: it's blocking some packets
<crewe> okay, figured, but other than that, nothing in particular
<TheSheep> crewe: I guess you already searched the forums?
<crewe> nothing comes up, well nothing relavant
<TheSheep> crewe: you can also ask at #ubuntu, this is a general enough thing and it has much more people
<crewe> whoa, never thought of that, I was in #ubuntuforums
<mindoverflow> TheSheep: no progress at all
<mindoverflow> :)
<mindoverflow> and i noticed that no partition is mounted
<philphoto> I've got a problem with usb:  usbdevfs doesn't exist
<philphoto> any help?
<mindoverflow> how could i know wich module did fail in loading ?
<TheSheep> mindoverflow: see dmesg
<mindoverflow> dmesg doesn't function if i remember well
<mindoverflow> i'll be trying
<mindoverflow> thanks anyway
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> at some point in time flash stopped working on my opera.. still works with firefox though.. no error msg, plugin is available and no error msg, the just don't start
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<artur_> About the Xubuntu CD,what is the difference between the Live CD Desktop and Live CD Alternate. Why the first needs a computer with more RAM, while the second needs less RAM?
<TheSheep> artur_: alternate is not a live cd
<artur_> so, just to install
<TheSheep> artur_: it only has the installer, not a complete working system
<TheSheep> artur_: but it's fater and needs less ram
<TheSheep> faster
<TheSheep> both install exactly the same thing
<artur_> TheSheep: Nice. Could i install in a about 500Mhz computer ?
<artur_> I'd install with the alternate...
<TheSheep> artur_: there is no requirement about the cpu speed, but it gets completely unusuable around pentium 200
<TheSheep> artur_: I guess 500Mhz is pretty good
<TheSheep> (not unusable as in "doesn't work", unusable as in "it's so slow I think I'll break it into pieces!")
<artur_> TheSheep: Thank`s very much! ;)
<Fellbuendel> moin
<neosix> hello! Can anybody tell how can I set single click for desktop icons in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> neosix: not possible
<crewe> how do I use the 'insmod' command to change a variable for my tv tuner card
<SchwarzeKrause> Hi, all. Is there any service that would allow me to see the versions of packages currently in Xubuntu's repos? Just like Debian's package db
<SchwarzeKrause> I mean, I don't have a Xubuntu installed anywhere at the moment
<Indiadev_Techie> Hi evryone here !!!
<Indiadev_Techie> evryone sleepin !!!
#xubuntu 2009-02-16
<G-Bleezy> Hey what is the best way for me to transfer files to my XP machine through my router?
<Mood> G-Bleezy: ???
<Mood> G-Bleezy: from xubuntu -> xp on LAN you mean?
<G-Bleezy> ya
<G-Bleezy> over lan :)
<joey____> Does anyone know how the autostart works?  For some reason X stops loading on my xubuntu system whenever the xfce splash window says 'loading autostart'
<joey____> I dont need to autostart anything...
<Mood> G-Bleezy: mount the xp drive on the linux box
<G-Bleezy> how do i get Xubutu to see the xp drive?
<Mood> G-Bleezy: are they both connected to your LAN?
<G-Bleezy> yup
<G-Bleezy> i can't see either from either yet tho :(
<Mood> G-Bleezy: know your IP address for both?
<G-Bleezy> internal yes
<Mood> like 192.168.x.x?
<G-Bleezy> yup
<G-Bleezy> they show up connected to my router
<Mood> edit /etc/fstab file
<G-Bleezy> and the computer name too
<Mood> add this to the file:
<Mood> /192.168.x.x/share  /mnt/winxpdrive  smbfs  username=yourname,password=password  0  0
<Mood> this: //192.168.x.x/share  /mnt/winxpdrive  smbfs  username=yourname,password=password  0  0
<Mood> G-Bleezy: do you have samba?
<G-Bleezy> yup
<G-Bleezy> im not sure user/pass on the xp if there is one...do you know how i can test?
<Mood> ok, then add that line to /etc/fstab
<G-Bleezy> ok, what after that?
<Mood> in winxp, i believe it's under 'file sharing', rightclick, properties, etc
<Mood> after you added to the file, sudo mount -a
<Mood> oh yeah, you have to first sudo mkdir /mnt/winxpdrive
<G-Bleezy> think it'd be chill if i left out the username= and password= fields from that line
<Mood> probably
<Mood> or use your winxp admin name whatever that is
<Ben--\> any 8.10 experts?
<rocko> SPAMMERS UNIT
<rocko> UNITE
<rocko> beware
<rocko> they are every where
<Ben--\> I need help with my sound
 * rocko hides 
<charlie-tca> Ben--\: what it the question?
<charlie-tca> sound is broken...
<Ben--\> I cant get my sound to work in xubu 8.10
<rocko> why ?'
<charlie-tca> all or part of it
<Ben--\> My board is Abit Fata1ty IN9
<rocko> is it with all application that use sound Ben--\ ?
<Ben--\> no sound at all
<rocko> well you could try reconfiguring alsa
<Ben--\> I used the board on my windows system and had to install the sound drivers but I cant find the drivers for linux?
<charlie-tca> normally they are part of the kernel. You don't have to install them like windows
<Ben--\> thats what I was thinking
<Ben--\> any suggestions???
<charlie-tca> rocko?
<rocko> hold on
<charlie-tca> last one I helped did not get sound
<rocko> Ben--\ try this sudo alsaconf
 * charlie-tca is not too good with that
<Ben--\> SLI Realtek High Definition Audio is what it used in windows, is there a linux compatible?
<Ben--\> ok
<rocko> Ben--\  can you do lspci and paste the out put at pastebin.ca
<danopia> hi Ben--\
<rocko> from your terminal
<Ben--\> hey danopia
<danopia> oh btw my /dev/dsp is always busy
<Ben--\> ok
<danopia> any tips?
<danopia> "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp" returns nothing
<rocko> why do you mean danopia
<danopia> rocko, ?
<rocko> you mean like it can not be used when another application is already using it?
<Ben--\> you want me to paste all the output?
<rocko> yes Ben--\
<danopia> rocko, i mean NO application can use it
<rocko> after that I will check to see if alsa has your card listed as being supported
<rocko> I see danopia
<danopia> rocko, while i was swtiching movies in mplayer, my soudn just completely died
<rocko> well you guys should all try "sudo alsaconf" out first to see if that will fix the problem
<danopia> any and every program either has no audio outputs or says unabel to open sound, echo asdf>/dev/dsp says device busy
<Ben--\> ok, pasted it in a dialog window for you
<danopia> cmd not found
<Ben--\> R1cochet,
<Ben--\> rocko,
<danopia> rocko, sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<rocko> ok
<rocko> it looks like you need to install alsaconf
<danopia> it isn'ta  package
<danopia> i'm using hardy btw
<rocko> hmm it looks like ubuntu does not come with  it any more
<danopia> and sound was workign, it just died suddenly
<rocko> and it is not in the repository
<danopia> reboot dind't help, the device was busy when it came back up
<rocko> you could try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa"
<danopia> i did
<danopia> acutally
<danopia> also isn't installed
<danopia> i did alsa-utils
<rocko> danopia dpkg-reconfigure
<rocko> is not install ?
<danopia> no
<rocko> well I am not sure why it is not
<danopia> 'alsa' isn't
<rocko> it should be
<danopia> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: alsa is not installed
<rocko> alsa is  not install ?
<danopia> but alsa-utils is
<danopia> and alsa-base
<danopia> and i did both before
<rocko> you should try installing alsa
<rocko> sudo apt-get install alsa
<danopia> Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
<danopia> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<danopia> i ahve alsa-base
<rocko> well i question try sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<danopia> i did
<rocko> no wonder your sound is not working Ben--\ you have a nvidia card
 * danopia uses nvidia video :P
<rocko> well in the open source that is not good
<rocko> but with proprietary software that is ok
<rocko> because nvidia maintains good proprietary drivers for linux
<danopia> i have hte proprietary drivers
<danopia> and i have twinview all set up etc.
<danopia> no one say nvidia hates linux
<rocko> but if you want to go all open source / free software you will want ati for graphics card
 * danopia was acutally trying to watch Antitrust whent eh audio died.
<danopia> have you seen Antitrust?
<rocko> yes
<danopia> so you konw how it's related to the conv? :P
 * danopia randomly retarts gdm
<danopia> nope, fails
<rocko> it doesn't look like alsa supports your sound card Ben--\
<danopia> heh
<danopia> totem even has full nvidia TV-Out support.
<danopia> lol
<danopia> i mgiht want to try that instead of just using dvi -> hdmi
<danopia> but still, no audio
<rocko> well for use with the proprietary drivers
<danopia> i'm using integrated audio
<rocko> me too
<rocko> mine is ATI
<danopia> i've even switched PCs with the same isntall and audio worked
<rocko> it is supported by alsa
<rocko> Ben--\ you still there ?
<rocko> nvidia refuses to release documentation on the specifications of its hardware so open source developers have to reinvent the wheel when making drivers
<rocko> ati does not do that
<rocko> however ati does not release every thing
<rocko> but it is better than nothing like with  nvidia
<danopia> either way, i just watn audio back :P
<rocko> if you want a machine that is 100% free/ open source software it is based to go with amd and ati
<rocko> intel does release some of its documentation for its integrated graphics cards on its  motherboards it makes
<rocko> 100% free/ open source software pc http://www.lemote.com/english/fuloong.html
<rocko> bios, firmware, drivers.... is all open
<danopia> my audio is intel i think
<rocko> I see
<rocko> how did it stop working ?
<rocko> did you update recently?
<danopia> i was swithcing movies
<danopia> from one to another
<rocko> sometimes updating can brake things
<danopia> and it was wrokign on when, but when i loaded hte second movie mplayer spat an audio error at me
<danopia> last update was a week ago
<danopia> i've had some updates but i install when i'm bored
<danopia> i konw that it worked
<danopia> tehn an huor later i swtiched movies and it wasn't working
<rocko> I see
<rocko> I do  not know sorry
<rocko> I can not be any more of help
<rocko> hold on
<rocko> danopia Ben--\ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<danopia> tried it.
<rocko> danopia Ben--\ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<rocko> prehaps you should file a bug report ?
<rocko> whoops man I am out of it
<rocko> I used a question mark
<rocko> ahhaha
<danopia> lol?
<danopia> Headphone was selected
<danopia> my PC done'st have front headphone ports though
<danopia> adn my fornt mic port has a LOT of fuzz
<danopia> but i don't have a front mic port
<danopia> lol
<danopia> ok well
<danopia> totem has audio but mplayer doens't
<danopia> now it looks like an player issue
<danopia> wtf
<danopia> i am genuinely confused
<danopia> all i konw is
<danopia> antitrust has audio in totem
<danopia> i shall watch!
<danopia> well
<danopia> now that i played in the gui alsamixer
<danopia> (which seems to have more features)
<danopia> my volume controls actually work again!
<danopia> before the volume was 0 (off) or anything else (full)
<rocko> hmm maybe I should of suggested that
<danopia> i already checked mute
<danopia> but it was weirder
<danopia> Front Headphones was all the way down
<rocko> well that happens sometimes with applications not being able to play sound and anothere can
<danopia> so the output, oncei uncheaked Headphones, was realllly low
<danopia> so when i pulled up front headphones, audio output is higher than ever
<danopia> but i'm not using front headphones
<G-Bleezy> Hey so i'm tryin to setup file sharing and im reading this thing right....and it says this:  1) In XFCE's Applications -> System -> Shared Folders. (This should trigger a Samba install if you don't already have a share, and it should allow you to define the proper workgroup)
<G-Bleezy> howcome i can't do that?
<G-Bleezy> i don't see Shared Folders
<G-Bleezy> and also this...do you guys see this? 5) In XFCE Applications -> System -> Users and Groups... Properties of your username... User Priveleges Tab... check "Allow use of fuse file systems..."
<Ben--\> danopia,
<danopia> Ben--\,
<Ben--\> get your sound prob fixed?
<danopia> yea, a while ago
<danopia> :P
<Ben--\> hmm, any tips for me?
<danopia> not really
<Ben--\> danopia, go msn
<durt> anybody know why the style switcher in settings/appearances in xfce 4.6 doesn't work?
<j1mc> durt: it works ok for me
<G-Blunted> Hey where can i find this:  In XFCE Applications -> System -> Users and Groups... Properties of your username... User Priveleges Tab... check "Allow use of fuse file systems..."
<j1mc> G-Blunted: you need to "unlock" the Users and Groups application for the fuse file system option to show
<j1mc> Applications > System > Users and Groups > "Unlock"
<j1mc> then highlight your user name, and click properties
<j1mc> i gotta go to bed - 'night, all
<G-Blunted> I don't have "Users and Groups"
<G-Blunted> how can i get that?
<G-Blunted> or how can i change permissions so everyone can use the mount
<G-Blunted> because i can't get to it unless im root right now and i don't like that
<G-Blunted> Why am i missing Application->System->Network...Applications->System->Shared Folders...and App->Sys->Users and Groups....what am  i missing here? I don't have any of those...
<R1cochet> G-Blunted: Applications>System>User and Groups
<R1cochet> check there
<G-Blunted> obviously
<G-Blunted> "User and Groups" isn't there
<G-Blunted> either is the other two i mentioned...i'm so confused!
<R1cochet> weird it should be right under update manager
<R1cochet> r u on xubuntu?
<tzolkin> Hello, everyone, I want to mount my "usr" to a space paration (now it's mount in "/"), how can i do that?
<_Pete_> you want to move usr to another disc permanently ?
<tzolkin> no, in the same disc.
<_Pete_> well anyway
<tzolkin> can i use Live_CD to do that?
<G-Blunted> ya im on Xubuntu 8.1
<_Pete_> I'm just thingking, I think you can do that with running system
<G-Blunted> what am i missing?
<tzolkin> now, i have a empty paration, i want my "usr" mount in it.
<_Pete_> what I would do
<tzolkin> with running system? how?
<G-Blunted> i found it
<G-Blunted> I'm missing hella packs from System folder
<G-Blunted> pretty self explanitory i suppose :p
<Mood> G-Blunted: did you ever have any luck w/ the mounting of the xp drive on linux?
<_Pete_> just figured out yes maybe it's better do with livecd :)
<tzolkin> Will my date in usr is gone?
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> do you know how to mount your current / while using livecd ?
<tzolkin> That's pretty
<tzolkin> I think no, I never do that before.
<tzolkin> I have a Ubuntu 8.04 live_CD, can I use that?
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> just a sec
<G-Blunted> Mood: Still workin on it...i'm real close...
<_Pete_> tzolkin: http://pastebin.com/m59a611a7
<G-Blunted> my goal is drag and drop capability between the two computers
<Mood> G-Blunted: use thunar'
<R1cochet> i installed gnomenu but cant seem to get it to display in add to panel. how can i add it to the panel?
<G-Blunted> what package would this be in? In XFCE Applications -> Settings -> Autostarted Applications.
<R1cochet> apps>settings>settings manager
<G-Blunted> okay so...
<Mood> G-Blunted: any luck?
<G-Blunted> from windows i can browse to my Xubuntu computer and drag and drop files to and from all day long and have lots of fun yay!  But in Xubuntu...it seems to be working on and off...i was browsing for one moment and then i got kicked off
<Mood> G-Blunted: Are you using Thunar?
<G-Blunted> yea
<Mood> G-Blunted: so you had success with the mount -a, right?
<G-Blunted> no not really...
<G-Blunted> had success once i added shared folders, users and groups, and networking packages that were missing
<Mood> G-Blunted: did you do all the steps i recommended starting with editing the /etc/fstab file?
<G-Blunted> Samba package was missing too
<G-Blunted> ya
<G-Blunted> it didn't really work at all
<G-Blunted> Error 13:
<R1cochet> G-Blunted: what did u install from?
<G-Blunted> add/remove programs
<Mood> G-Blunted: go to terminal
<G-Blunted> and fusesmb
<G-Blunted> i did fusesmb /mnt/xpdrv and i think that might of done somethin
<Mood> G-Blunted: type ls /mnt
<R1cochet> i meant what did u install xubuntu from? livecd or alt?
<G-Blunted> ls: cannont access /mnt/xpdrv: Transport endpoint is not connected
<Mood> G-Blunted: cat /etc/fstab and put it into paste.ubuntu.com
<G-Blunted> http://pastebin.com/d2e668164
<Mood> G-Blunted: you commented out the last line? why? also, the C$ looks weird
<R1cochet> Mood: can u help with adding gnomenu?
<Mood> G-Blunted: also not sure if username=gigabyte/G-Hart will would
<Mood> will work*
<Mood> R1cochet: let me read the log...
<G-Blunted> because it wasn't working at all and i was tryin somethin else but i didn't wanna forget that line so i just commented it out....and i couldn't change the C$ share name in windows...it wouldn't let me, so i used it...and it does show up like that on the network...
<Mood> G-Blunted: $ is usually not a valid char. neither is a /
<G-Blunted> its just weird that it worked for a moment...but as i was browsing more the connection just sort of courrupted on me until finally i lost it and i couldn't see anything in the /mnt dir
<G-Blunted> what you mean /
<Mood> G-Blunted: username=gigabyte/G-Hart
<Mood> G-Blunted: try changing the name in xp again. it should let you
<R1cochet> what log?
<Mood> R1cochet: irc chat log
<Mood> R1cochet: so what're you trying to have show up?
<G-Blunted> i'm trying to be able to browse /mnt/xpdrv/  where i have C$ and "Muzik" shares...one is My Music one is C:...
<G-Blunted> oh and i want to browse them in Thunar and drag drop files/folders to my desktop through there
<Mood> G-Blunted: ok, one at a time. let's do Muzik. in winxp you need to turn on sharing for that folder
<R1cochet> i want to get gnomenu to be added to panel
<Mood> G-Blunted: did you do that?
<G-Blunted> yes
<G-Blunted> it is shared
<Mood> how are you editing /etc/fstab?
<Mood> mousepad?
<G-Blunted> i can browse shares from the xp computer...stuff that is on the domain/workgroup
<G-Blunted> ya
<Mood> ok, so edit /etc/fstab and put this in:
<Mood> G-Blunted: http://pastebin.com/m670f9fe6
<Mood> G-Blunted: last line #11
<Mood> R1cochet: gnomenu added to panel? or your desktop theme to be gnomenu?
<R1cochet> added to panel
<G-Blunted> ok so i mkdir /mnt/xpmusik
<G-Blunted> what is the right permissions to give it?
<Mood> G-Blunted: yes
<Mood> G-Blunted: it should default to 777
<Mood> G-Blunted: don't chmod it
<G-Blunted> k
<G-Blunted> what is 777 again?
<Mood> G-Blunted: universal access
<G-Blunted> ok so mount -a worked
<G-Blunted> no errors
<G-Blunted> oh shit
<Mood> R1cochet: is your theme gnomenu currently?
<G-Blunted> it showed up in Thunar
<G-Blunted> i didn't even notice
<G-Blunted> it just popped up sweet
<Mood> G-Blunted: in Thunar, you can add the new mount folder into the side panel on the left
<G-Blunted> and it's linked!!
 * G-Blunted nods
<G-Blunted> done and done
<Mood> G-Blunted: ok so now it should auto mount upon boot
<G-Blunted> how can i make sure that saves?
<G-Blunted> that link
<Mood> editing /etc/fstab made it mount upon next reboot
<G-Blunted> ok
<G-Blunted> well
<G-Blunted> ya i guess id like to try C:
<Mood> R1cochet: not sure what you're trying to do by "adding gnomenu to panel"... but items can be added to panel by right clicking directly on panel and adding new items
<Mood> G-Blunted: why are you going to mount the entire C drive? it will have windoz system files that linux doesn't care for
<Mood> G-Blunted: just mount data directories, like My Documents
<G-Blunted> k
<R1cochet>  i have xfce menu but want ot change it to gnomenu
<R1cochet> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+for+GnoMenu?content=98168
<Mood> R1cochet: try going to Applications->Settings Manager->User Interface->Themes
<Mood> R1cochet: how did you install gnomenu?
<R1cochet> with a deb package
<Mood> R1cochet: did you use synaptic?
<R1cochet> its not a theme its an add-on
<R1cochet> nope its not in there
<R1cochet> got the deb from launchpad
<Mood> R1cochet: not sure... but i think gnomenu is still in beta for xubuntu
<Mood> ok- i'm off to bed. good night folks
<Mood> and good luck
<R1cochet> night
<R1cochet> heres a screenshot of what im trying to get installed
<R1cochet> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=98168&file1=98168-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Slickness+for+GnoMenu
<Mood> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6655976
<Mood> R1cochet: someone said gnomenu got added to panel upon reboot
<G-Blunted> Mood: Thanks man! I was workin on that for so long :p
<G-Blunted> works like a charm! And i did like u said just shared my documents and that is real nice for me :)
<Mood> G-Blunted: no worries man. good luck w/ xubuntu. i love it
<G-Blunted> i got drag and drop file browsing on both sides now
<G-Blunted> I LOVE XUBUNTU!! :p
<_Pete_> <flame>drag&drop is for kids,  real man use cmdline</flame> :)
<R1cochet> tried a restart but thanx
<G-Blunted> lol
<R1cochet> enjoy g-blunted
<G-Blunted> dude im using Compiz...gimme a break :p
<R1cochet> i check forums b4 i ask here but ohhwell
<G-Blunted> Drag&Drop + Compiz == 31337
<R1cochet> i use compiz as well
<R1cochet> i love it
<G-Blunted> compiz rocks
<G-Blunted> i love my cube!!!
<G-Blunted> it's the coolest thing ever
<_Pete_> is compiz easy to enable/disable with xubuntu?
<R1cochet> have u had a look at enlightenment desktop?
<G-Blunted> i think compiz is the most productive thing ever
<G-Blunted> it literally feels like i am flying through these windows
<_Pete_> I have noticed when compositething is in use with kde/gnome 3d-games works slower
<R1cochet> _Pete_: how do u mean enable/disable?
<_Pete_> especially with kde4
<G-Blunted> its like i hacked in to a vnc of a windows computer in 2025
<_Pete_> R1cochet: is it in use or not
<R1cochet> i dont use kde but yea u can enable/disable in terminal if u like
<R1cochet> only thing i dont like about compiz is that it wont show menu on right-click
<_Pete_> R1cochet: how do you do that in terminal?
<R1cochet> ur on kde right?
<_Pete_> no
<R1cochet> well for me in xfce
<R1cochet> to enable in terminal "compiz --replace"
<R1cochet> one sec lemme find command to revert
<R1cochet> cant find it
<R1cochet> but ask in #compiz-fusion
<_Pete_> do you use 3D-games ?
<R1cochet> i havent in linux yet
<owen1> anyone tried lxde and can share the experience?
<owen1> i understand it's lightweight since using openbox.
<chewit> owen1, i found it to be slower than xfce
<chewit> looks alot like kde
<owen1> chewit: interesting. xfce is using xfce4 while xlde is using openbox. isn't openbox faster?
<chewit> yeh i think so
<owen1> chewit: so it's weird that u find xfce to be faster.
<_Pete_> btw is thre some way to measure it other than your experience?
<owen1> _Pete_: true
<Aquina> Hy guys! Sort question: is the ntfs-kernel-server qequired for Xubuntu to operate properly in any way?
<Myrtti> ntfs or nfs
<Myrtti> there is no ntfs-kernel-server, but there is nfs-kernel-server package
<Myrtti> Aquina: ^
<Aquina> Aehm.. sorry mistyped NFS of course.
<Aquina> ntfs is a fs ;-)
<Aquina> I want to remove EVERYTHING NFS-like from my Xubuntu system. Will that break functionality?
<Aquina> (I mean this also includes the removal of "nfs-common" and all packets that have to do s.th. with NFS. Im also usnure about the "portmap" packet.)
<Aquina> What do you think about what I stated, Myrtti?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> !info nfs-common
<ubottu> nfs-common (source: nfs-utils): NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.1.2-4ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 187 kB, installed size 540 kB
<TheSheep> Aquina: nfs is not needed, port mapper might be needed by some apps like avahi
<TheSheep> maybe even cups, at least for some configurations
<Myrtti> I don't particularly know what to think of apt-cache rdepends nfs-common
<TheSheep> mount...
<TheSheep> nfs-common rpelaces mount
<TheSheep> interesting...
<TheSheep> Aquina: looks like you will have to install mount when you uninstall nfs-commmon
<Myrtti> TheSheep: though, when I tested what aptitude would uninstall with with nfs-common, it didn't list it
<Myrtti> and would be funny if it would
<Myrtti>   libevent1{u} libgssglue1{u} libnfsidmap2{u} librpcsecgss3{u}
<Myrtti>   nfs-common portmap{u}
<Aquina> Oh I'm runing hardy, but should be the same. I resolved the deps too and think it is safe to remove. Simply stoping the srvces would be an alternative too... THX for your input.
<durt> I've got a completely messed up jaunty from an upgrade from intrepid, any easy way to downgrade?
<knome> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Aquina> Ok now I messed around a lot with all that NFS stuff in ubuntu and also had a look in various conf-files.
<Aquina> I recommend not to package Xubuntu 9.04 with "nfs-kernel-server" by default nor can I recommend to run "idmapd", "portmal" or "nfs-common" by default. The user should be prompted somwhere during install. The same applies to samba and cupsd.
<Aquina> What do you think about that?
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm running Xubuntu, I have a Canon MP610 printer/scanner, printer working okay, scanner not being recognized, sane is installed, don't know what to do next
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: check if it's supported on sane's web page
<TheSheep> http://www.sane-project.org/
<homebrewcider> annoying thing is I've had it working before, but reinstalled, long sory, and now I can't remember what I did last time
<lukinfore> hi again!
<lukinfore> how can i get mouse scroll working in xfterm when looking man/info pages?
<lukinfore> (jaunty)
<Pres-Gas> lukinfore, did you used to have it and then lose it?
<Pres-Gas> That happened to me
<lukinfore> yes
<lukinfore> but that was in hardy
<lukinfore> there was no also man autoconplete, as no ~/.bash_autocomplete exist
<lukinfore> restoring backup solved it
<lukinfore> or there was other name, forgot it
<lukinfore> maybe just bashrc though
<Pres-Gas> gerrrr, I was wanting to figure that out, but was low on my priorities.  I backed up my . files, but it did not come over with that
<Pres-Gas> I wondered if it was an xorg config thing?
<Pres-Gas> probably not though
<Pres-Gas> Myrtti, TheSheep, your names were mentioned in the Xubu meeting notes.
<Myrtti> yup
<Pres-Gas> I would like to put my hat in for helping in the channel.
<Pres-Gas> Myrtti, do you need anything special or has that even been coordinated?
<Myrtti> Pres-Gas: currently I'm struggling to get my hands a bit more free from work related stuff, and I've not yet gotten an email from Cody about what thoughts he had about the subject, so I'm fine and dandy for the moment
<cody-somerville> ;p
<Pres-Gas> Hey, cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Hiya :)
<Pres-Gas> Well, I would love to put my hat in if needed, just ping me when you all are ready...otherwise I will continue to lurk.
<Pres-Gas> https://launchpad.net/~presgas
<cody-somerville> Pres-Gas, Sure! Sounds great.
<vonHalenbach> hi
<Pres-Gas> hey, vonHalenbach
<vonHalenbach> I have Xubuntu 8.10 and flash 10 installed, but i can't hear anything when i see a flash film. no rickroll for me. :(
<Pres-Gas> other sounds work okay, vonHalenbach?
<vonHalenbach> I can hear music and films with mplayer.
<vonHalenbach> do i have to activate sounds somewhere?
<Pres-Gas> Where did you get the flash package?
<vonHalenbach> I think i have it installed with synaptic. nonfree?
<Pres-Gas> vonHalenbach, see if you have libflashsupport installed
<vonHalenbach> okay
<Pres-Gas> Tell me if that worked for you when all is said and done
<vonHalenbach> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound was not installed. I did install it ,now.
<SiDi> vonHalenbach, using pulse or alsa ?
<SiDi> normally with alsa it's running ok, unless you get another app screwing it. I'd recommand removing any flash/gnash plugin and only install flashplugin-nonfree, it's enough if you don't use pulse
<SiDi> either, there's a big tutorial on how to get pulse + flash working somewhere on ubuntuforums.com
<vonHalenbach> don't know. But i know now, that i use adobe flash player version 10,0,15,3
<vonHalenbach> okay
<Pres-Gas> vonHalenbach, make sure to restart your browser when you install either what SiDi or myself suggested.
<SiDi> yeh, close it before proceeding, even
<vonHalenbach> okay
<lukinfore> wonder is it normally that pulseaudio get more cpu time, than mplayer using it, when play video?
<lukinfore> the same with mpd
<lukinfore> pulse get even more, about 10 percents of 2.4 g
<Pres-Gas> SiDi, should we assume the silence means it got fixed?
<cody-somerville> lukinfore, why are you using pulseaudio? :P
<lukinfore> cody-somerville, never know it installed here :P
<cody-somerville> lukinfore, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<lukinfore> mpd was configured to use alsa
<lukinfore> 9.04
<lukinfore> but any way when i start mpd it automatically starts
<lukinfore> *was started
<lukinfore> till i had removed it
<lukinfore> so was just interesting was it normally
<cody-somerville> 9.04 is the development release
<cody-somerville> and I think what you're describing is a bug
<lukinfore> have no idea how to catch it
 * lukinfore thinks about slideshow of conky's screen
<lukinfore> supplied with some "paint it black"
 * cody-somerville blinks.
<lukinfore> well I can just report about abnormal cpu using of pulse
<lukinfore> but since i'm not plan to use it ...
<fbc> Is there a LastFM player that does not load kde nor gnome binaries to play?
<SiDi> Pres-Gas, dunno but i went to eat, and it was tasty :)
<Myrtti> fbc: shell-fm :-)
<fbc> Myrtti, I'll try it out.
<Myrtti> fbc: it's quite... *cough* spartan
<fbc> Myrtti, spartan? kinda like commando?
<Myrtti> fbc: it's commandline tool :-)
<Myrtti> well, player, not tool
<fbc> Myrtti, the lastfm player only real MEN(linux users) would use?
<Myrtti> :-DDDDDDD
<Myrtti> fbc: I honestly wouldn't know ;-)
<Myrtti> fbc: I've used it since 2005 or so though :-P
<fbc> Myrtti, I loaded it and pressed f for fan station and nothign happened...
<fbc> Myrtti, maybe there is somthing wrong
<Myrtti> fbc: you did put things in the .shell-fm/shell-fm.rc ?
<fbc> Myrtti, nope.. guess I should do that huh?
<Myrtti> fbc: yup
<Myrtti> man shell-fm-config
<Pres-Gas> Myrtti, the thing is, I am so addicted to Amarok
<Pres-Gas> Though I like cmus for my netbook, I just fire up sshfs to my music and then cmus for the front end....*sigh*...love
<Pres-Gas> Though no posting to last.fm from that
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: three letters: mpd
<Pres-Gas> Really? Googleing now
<R1cochet> is there a music player that has visuals like when u play music through totem or wmp?
<charlie-tca> ummm, totem?
<charlie-tca> R1cochet: have you tried Listen? You have an option for visuals
<R1cochet> a dedicated music player
<charlie-tca> Listen Music Player is a dedicated music player, isn´t it?
<SiDi> i think it is
<R1cochet> ok but does it have those nifty visuals?
<charlie-tca> There is a user option to enable them
<fbc> I just want a music player with the lower utilization posible...
<fbc> I'm on an 1.8ghz amd-64
<fbc> and Myrtti gave me a good suggestion with the command-line last fm player.. very low utilization.
<SiDi> doesn't xfmedia play music ?
<Odd-rationale> fbc: try "shell-fm"
<SiDi> i'm using my laptop with a nerfed cpu, 800 mhz, yet i use exaile
<fbc> SiDi, It may but I wanted LastFm in this case and shell-fm fit the bill...
<Odd-rationale> !info shell-fm
<ubottu> shell-fm (source: shell-fm): console based player for last.fm radio streams. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4+svn20071125.r282-1 (intrepid), package size 34 kB, installed size 124 kB
<fbc> Odd-rationale, yeah Myrtti  already told me about it thanks though.
<Pres-Gas> LOL, Sidi...nerfed cpu
<Odd-rationale> fbc: for normal music files, try moc
<Pres-Gas> That is awesome
<Odd-rationale> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha3-3ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 205 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Pres-Gas> !info cmus
<ubottu> cmus (source: cmus): Lightweight ncurses audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1build1.1 (intrepid), package size 141 kB, installed size 528 kB
<fbc> Odd-rationale, is it a lite peice of software that won't force me tu run gnome or kde libs?
<owen1> SiDi: i love moc
<Odd-rationale> fbc: only ncurses
<SiDi> Pres-Gas, let me find the actual word.. xD
<fbc> Odd-rationale, kewl.
<Pres-Gas> No SiDi, that was a totally choice word.  Keep that
<fbc> Odd-rationale, yeah cmus is so light that it doesn't have but an ansi gui.
<fbc> Odd-rationale, I didn't want to got the "light" on a dedicated music player.. i think I'll keep listen until something lighter with a graphical gui comes along.
<Odd-rationale> i also like gnome-mplayer... it only really requires gtk and mplayer....
<Odd-rationale> i think...
<knome> fbc, did you already try gimmix?
<fbc> knome, nope.. lemme try
<fbc> knome, apparently it requires some called mpd to be installed as well.
<knome> fbc, yes.
<Myrtti> mpd is wonderful
<knome> Myrtti, you're wonderful.
<Myrtti> I run it on my home server and connect to it with ario or my Nokia Internet Tablet
<Myrtti> I still haven't checked if there's a s60 client for mpd
<knome> hah
<Myrtti> I used to have the output to go to icecast2 so it was streamed and I could listen to it with my s60 phone...
<knome> d'oh
<Myrtti> but my poor old Optiplex starts to moan with the server load
<knome> hehe
<knome> maybe you need a new one
<Myrtti> with mpd, apache2, mysql, ssh, icecast2, god knows what running
<Myrtti> oh yeah, nfs, bitlbee
<knome> why bitlbee? security freak?
<Myrtti> hm? bitlbee, the irc-im gateway...
<knome> yes. but why in your own server?
<Myrtti> oh yea, security freak. Our company internal communications are over xmpp and I don't want passwords/logs anywhere accessible by others
<knome> >___<
<Myrtti> that's why I run two irssis too
<knome> epic d'oh
<Myrtti> other for irc and private im, other for work xmpp
<Myrtti> but hey, it beats pidgin 100-0
<knome> sure
<Myrtti> almost everything beats pidgin
<Myrtti> anyway
<knome> haha
<knome> like.. a granny
<Myrtti> mpd is the best thing invented since frozen pizzas
<knome> yak
<knome> i prefer my pizza warm
<Myrtti> so do I ;-)
<knome> ;P
<SiDi> i prefer living just next to a cheap pizzeria :O
<SiDi> so i can even have a social life (if i meet someone on my way there \o/)
<knome> ~cheap, but the quality is ~average
<SiDi> well, i've got almost no money :) i'm a studentz ! so it's just perfect for me
<Myrtti> and yeah, mpd takes ridiculously little of resources
<R1cochet> is there a program for making an animated .gif file for an avatar?
<Myrtti> gimp can do it
 * charlie-tca used gimp for that before
<knome> let me think if it can export them to use as avatars... nah, i don't think so ;)
<Myrtti> do several layers and save as gif. it asks when saving do you want to flatten the image or use the layers as frames
<Myrtti> or that's what it did about three or four years ago...
<SiDi> You can do it with The GIMP. You can do anything. It'll just take you a few dozen years to find out HOW ! :)
<R1cochet> but can it do it from a video file?
<SiDi> if you save the frames of the video into images and then open them as layers, yes ?
<R1cochet> Laughing Out Loud
<G-Blunted> hey how do i get a list of stuff that's actually mount'ed?
<G-Blunted> oh sry, guess i jsut type mount :p
<slow-motion> hi
<G-Blunted> hi
<SiDi> df -H
<SiDi> if i remember wellz
<G-Blunted> oh that is better output than 'mount', thanks! :)
<G-Blunted> does the default music listener app play .mp3s??
<knome> G-Blunted, yes, if you have the codecs installed
<knome> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knome> G-Blunted, see the first link.
<RytmenPinne> Hey, I just tried xfce and I really like it, now, how do I make it default from kde 3.5 ?
<knome> !purexfce | RytmenPinne
<ubottu> RytmenPinne: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> RytmenPinne, do you mean that?
<RytmenPinne> yes :)
<knome> ok. have fun.
<SiDi> RytmenPinne, in kdm, just choose "xfce" as the default session
<knome> the solution SiDi provided doesn't remove kde.:)
<RytmenPinne> ok, SiDi will that so to speak, not start up kde at system startup?
<RytmenPinne> cause that's enough for me
<knome> RytmenPinne, correct.
<SiDi> This way if you want to use kde for any reason, it's still available ;)
<RytmenPinne> I think I'll go with that option :)
<RytmenPinne> but, what about kde apps? do they requier kde?
<knome> RytmenPinne, nope.
<RytmenPinne> good :)
<knome> RytmenPinne, but of course, you get the most out of xfce if you dont use qt (read: kde) apps.
<knome> RytmenPinne, because then you have to load additional libraries.
<RytmenPinne> its mainly k3b I'm interested in using
<knome> maybe you can find an alternative, if you don't mind all of it's tiny details and little features. :)
<RytmenPinne> yes that's sort of my goal here :P I makin an audio workstation of an old computer with only 512mb ram
<RytmenPinne> I suppose :)
<RytmenPinne> I was very positivly surpised with  xfce tho
<RytmenPinne> fast like mother
<RytmenPinne> hmm, maby I should just remove it all :P
<knome> you can always install it back, if you're desperate.
<RytmenPinne> yep
<SiDi> try brasero for burning
<SiDi> its pretty light
<SiDi> and gtk (gnome) apps are better integrated with xfce
<SiDi> which also uses gtk
<RytmenPinne> is there any way I can make the command ignore packages that doesnt exist?
<knome> RytmenPinne, not really.
<knome> RytmenPinne, the best way is to gopy it to a text editor and edit accordingly
<RytmenPinne> ah k
<RytmenPinne> or I just sudo install first :D
<knome> RytmenPinne, that's the other option.
<knome> RytmenPinne, i suppose installing kubuntu-desktop would install any kde packages that you are "missing"
<knome> RytmenPinne, and ubuntu-desktop for gnome/ubuntu
<RytmenPinne> hmm wait, I just noticed one thing, that was for 8.10, and I'm actually on 8.04 I remember
<knome> RytmenPinne, a-ha.
<knome> RytmenPinne, the idea is basically the same.
<RytmenPinne> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 305 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<RytmenPinne> After this operation, 1098MB disk space will be freed.
<RytmenPinne> \m/
<Dillizar> what is the xubuntu requirements except 128MB ram
<Myrtti> Dillizar: more than 128MB ram
<SiDi> it runs on a 800mhz cpu if u wanna know
<charlie-tca> Dillizar: http://xubuntu.org/get Minimum system requirements
<SiDi> if the pc is REALLY low, and lags with xfce, try lxde tho
<knome> Dillizar, from http://xubuntu.org/get : You need 128 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 192 MB RAM to install.
<knome> Dillizar, 128 is for *live cd*, not installed system
<charlie-tca> It will work in 128MB ram and 450MHz cpu, if you really want to know
<Dillizar> sd ddr ddr2 the same but must be 128
<knome> good night ->
<SiDi> night knome
<charlie-tca> night knome
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah, but you'll end up makeing coffee after every command on the cli not even speaking of gui clicks/actions ;)
<Dillizar> see ya
<knome> o/
<charlie-tca> You only get to drink the cup, do not really have time to make it each time
<charlie-tca> Dillizar: it runs slow in 128MB; I prefer 384MB here
<Dillizar> charlie-tca, i have one problem with xubuntu
<Dillizar> i dont know how its called
<Dillizar> but when i hold my left mouse button and drag it
<Dillizar> nothing happens
<charlie-tca> Does it work to double click?
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> you dont understand
<Dillizar> you know when you hold your button and move the mouse
<charlie-tca> yes
<Dillizar> to select more icons for ex.
<Dillizar> well doesnt work for me :)
<charlie-tca> No, I don't do that. I can click on an icon and drag it by holding the button down, or hold ctrl and click several items to hilite them
<Dillizar> can you do it on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> hold control and click icons to hilite them?
<Dillizar> no
<Dillizar> on the desktop
<G-Blunted> Hey where would i set the window manager to use on login?
<Dillizar> just hold the button and move your mouse
<Dillizar> will it make a square or smt like that
<G-Blunted> oh wait not that
<G-Blunted> i meant the window decorator
<G-Blunted> cause when i boot i start with no title bars or borders on my windows
<G-Blunted> id like to decorate them a lil bit! :)
<charlie-tca> Well, I'll be. That does hilite several icons
<charlie-tca> But you still have to move the desktop icons one at a time
<charlie-tca> Xfce doesn't move the icons on the desktop in a batch
<Dillizar> its a bug??
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> or just the kernel is small as possible :D
<charlie-tca> I think it is a feature
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: I never saw them disappear.
<Dillizar> ahh G-Blunted
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> i know
<Dillizar> you must
<Dillizar> alt+F2
<Dillizar> and type
<Dillizar> emerald --replace
<Dillizar> that will do ;)
<Dillizar> did it work
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> will gnome themes work for xubuntu??
<TheSheep> yes, the gtk themes, not windows decoration though
<SiDi> bye bye
#xubuntu 2009-02-17
<Xenocide21> anyone know if there is a software way to increase fan speed?
<dark_abyss0> I cant get a mp3s to play can I get some help?
<G-Blunted> hey i had that problem too
<G-Blunted> look for the extra codec package in synaptic
<G-Blunted> filter for "codec" or "extracodec"
<G-Blunted> havn't tried it yet tho, so plz tell me if that works for you :)
<keres> how do you install xubuntu inside of a windows install without booting from the CD? this laptop is said to not boot from a CD.
<G-Blunted> cd work?
<G-Blunted> player
<charlie-tca> Use wubi?
<Mood> keres: get to bios and change boot order
<keres> I'm following this tutorial on how to install linux without burning a CD, and i need to get vmlinuz and initrd.gz off my xubuntu CD. these files are not in d:/isolinux where they are supposed to be inside of ubuntu
<keres> is there an equivelant to these on xubuntu?
<keres> nevermind, got it
<zoredache> not sure where they are on the filesystem, but they are there somewhere
<keres> when installing xubuntu on a crappy laptop i get to the first dialog window, the mouse cursor changes depending on where it is in the dialog but the dialog is completely empty
<rocko> keres you there ?
<rocko> what does this mean any body "Have you ever been bonded?"
<rocko> what is BONDED ?
<corey__> what's the install requirements (disk, memory, processor) for xubuntu?
<Mood> what do you have?
<corey__> I'll be installing on a CF card
<corey__> memory and processor isn't an issue, was just curious
<rocko> what is a CF card corey__ ?
<corey__> rocko, CF stands for Compact Flash.
<rocko> I see
<rocko> what does that offer ?
<corey__> it offers a flash based disk for decreased access times and no moving parts
<rocko> I see
<rocko> you mean for you to be able to put in a solid state memory hard drive corey__
<corey__> I hear around that debian would require about 1 gig for installation?
<corey__> rocko, yes my server uses a CF slot to boot from and I wish to keep xubuntu on it but I'm not sure of the required disk size to fit the installation
<rocko> I am not sure it depends on if you want gui or not corey__
<rocko> you could do a net install with debian and just select what you want
<corey__> yes that is most likely what will happen. I'll assume a 1gb card will suffice
<jkoltner> Question: How do I go about adding one of the programs on the regular application menu as an icon on a panel?  I just want to add "Terminal," but right-clicking the panel and selecting "Add New Item" doesn't show "Terminal" is an avaialble item.
<jkoltner> Question: How do I go about adding one of the programs on the regular application menu as an icon on a panel?  I just want to add "Terminal," but right-clicking the panel and selecting "Add New Item" doesn't show "Terminal" is an avaialble item.
<owen1> I use vaio with 1.33GHz (with xubuntu). my CPU reaches 100% everytime a page load on FF3. is it normal?
<jkoltner> If you're using a high-speed (DSL/cable modem) connection, then I'd say yes, it is -- I have an Atom-based (1.6GHz) PC, and it does the same thing.
<owen1> jkoltner: dsl, wireless.
<forces> owen1, if you see a page with flash, yes
<owen1> jkoltner: forces : i think it's every page. i need to test more.
<jkoltner> owen1: You might try to find some "mostly text" pages to make the page really easy to render
<forces> owen1, test www.debian.org
<forces> just HTML and CSS
<owen1> i used to have xp on this computer for a year, and i don't remember any issues.
 * forces #sleep
<jkoltner> Pegging your CPU while a page loads isn't usually a problem -- the rest of the system will keep multitasking while the page is loading, and if anything, multitasking works better under Linux than under Windows.
<jkoltner> Granted, that might be little comfort for you.
<owen1> but i have to wait 2 seconds just to be able to type anything. how do i know it's not a virus?
<jkoltner> Try booting from a live CD or USB memory stick?
<owen1> forces: even on debian's site, the cpu reached 100%
<forces> that's not a virus
<forces> ¬.¬
<forces> u.u
<forces> this isn't windows
<forces> I think you can limit your CPU
<forces> limit firefox*
<forces> about:config
<forces> I don't remember, but If you search you will find it
<owen1> ok. i'll google for it.
<owen1> is it possible to replace the cpu?
<jkoltner> I'm guessing you're using a laptop there, Owen1?  In that case it's rarely possible to do so.
<jkoltner> (Few laptops have socketed CPUs, although this isn't 100% the case.)
<owen1> jkoltner: true. it's a vaio laptop
<owen1> jkoltner: i wonder how much cpu i need to make my cpu calm down while browsing.
<jkoltner> I'd suggest Googling the specific model that it is, along with, e.g., "cpu upgrade" and check the results...
<jkoltner> Perhaps you can convince a few friends with faster laptops to let you boot a live CD?
<jkoltner> I have an Atom 1.6GHz netbook that pegs the CPU, but also a AMD Turion 2 2.4GHz CPU that is generally never hitting 100%, but that doesn't say much because the AMD is probably at least 4x faster overall than the Atom.
<jkoltner> I've got to get going... good luck!
<R1cochet> does xubuntu have a disk defrag tool?
<_Pete_> defragging is filesystem specific not xubuntu specific
<R1cochet> ok so is there a tool to defrag a drive?
<_Pete_> I am not sure if you even need one depends on the filesystem you use
<R1cochet> im using ext3 for nix but i have 2 other drives that are ntfs
<_Pete_> according to goole there seems to be http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsdefrag
<_Pete_> oops
<_Pete_> but that doesnt exists :)
<myownserver> Can someone here tell me what the advantage is to using Xubuntu over other Ubuntu distros?
<rocko> it uses Xfce 4 instead of kde or gnome myownserver
<rocko> installing xfce on ubuntu or kubuntu will leave you will a lot of gnome and kde programs to remove if you are not going to use those desktop environments any more myownserver
<jxander> how could i make xfce forget running applications, so it won't start multiple instances of apps when i log in next time?
<jxander> any idea?
<knome> jxander, 1: close *any* apps you don't want to run on login.
<knome> jxander, 2: log out an uncheck the "save session for future login" box
<knome> i mean... 2: do not uncheck, but log out :P
<knome> 3: log in
<knome> 4: next time you log out, uncheck the box
<jxander> oh... lol... so I should remove the entries from autostarted apps, right?
<Myrtti> mmmm no
<jxander> i'm confused... so i should save a session and then disable next time save ses for future logins?
<knome> yes, save session with no apps running
<jxander> knome: thanks... i'll do that... now, back to snow shoveling... have a nice day!
<knome> jxander, you too.
<rocko> http://www.inatux.com/gnu
<Steve_> hi all - i am a first time xubuntu user - what would you recommend for the easyest way to get windows network browsing accomplished? - thanks
<durt> Steve_: If your still here, there is a tool under Applications -> System Tools called Shared Folders that will help you setup windows file sharing (cifs/smb/Samba), but you need a separate app to "browse" a network Thunar currently does not have that ability, but by all accounts will in Jaunty. I suggest pyneighbourhood for that or search synaptic for others.
<Steve_> ok great
<Steve_> I have set up the folder in shared folders
<Steve_> and have pyneighborhood installed, which i am running as root, I can see the shared directory ion my windows box but that is as far as I can get
<Steve_> it sayd failed to mount
<Steve_> says
<Steve_> the mount folder is a writable folder, any ideas why it wouldnt mount?
<Steve_> thanks
<durt> have you created the folder? does it exist?
<Steve_> yeah its in home/myusername/
<durt> generally in unix/linux the term is directory (dir), not folder (windows term) or in cases like this it's a 'mount point', root might not have privlegdes to your home dir.
<Steve_> yeah, i really need to start speaking less windows-y :)
<Steve_> ill try running it not in root
<R1cochet> is gajim like pidgin in that pidgin can connect to multiple messenger servers at the same time?
<Steve_> it returned the following [: 2: /home/myusername/.pyNeighborhood: unexpected operator
<Steve_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/myusername/.pyNeighborhood': File exists
<TheSheep> R1cochet: gajim can only connect to jabber services, but there may be gateways to other services on your server
<durt> Steve_: Whoa, stay away from .pyNeighborhood, just mkdir /home/<username>/public or some such.
<rocko> FREE AS IN FREEDOM http://www.inatux.com/gnu
<TheSheep> rocko: are you spamming?
<_Pete_> so freedom cost only $274.99 (without monitor)
<rocko> no TheSheep
<rocko> you do not understand do you _Pete_
<TheSheep> rocko: then how would you call it?
<rocko> informing you
<knome> rocko, nobody asked for that
<rocko> with an alternative to the proprietary ubuntu os
<durt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheSheep> rocko: this is a support channel, please go to #xubuntu-offtopic for unrelated chatter
<Steve_> yes! that worked perfectly durt, thanks very much for the help, I appreciate the help, this is my second go at linux, the first being some 10 years ago, people so helpful back than
<durt> np
<Steve_> * people not so
<TheSheep> Steve_: you must have tried debian ;)
<durt> Considering the state of linux dev back then I doubt something like ubuntu would be possible.
<Steve_> is there any particular reason all this stuff isnt all turned on and installed by default? it is just to strip it down as much as possible?
<durt> Steve_: a lot of people would never touch windows networking with a 60' pole. :-)
<rocko> debian rules
<rocko> you should also try out sidux
<TheSheep> Steve_: there are many reasons, depending on which stuff you mean. samba browsing requires some manual setup, samba shares are nto enabled to discourage using it, codecs are not installed because they are illegal in some countries, etc.
<rocko> sidux is a good alternative to distros packages with debian sid like ubuntu
<rocko> it is vanilla does not really add any thing to it like the other distros like it so it works smoother
<rocko> going to switch to it soon
<Steve_> yeah, i understand that they wouldnt want to encourage using windows netwokring, but it sure would help bridge the gap for people like myself who, if they werent from an irc background, would maybe have given up already :)
<rocko> why do you want to use windows networking Steve_ ?
<rocko> you mean like SMB?
<Steve_> thats what all of the other boxes are configured to and use
<Steve_> this is the only linux on the network
<Steve_> will slowely move them all over once i get good at it
<Steve_> again, many thanks for the help durt
<pwcq_> hi
<pwcq_> is it safe to update to xfce4.6 on xubuntu 8.10?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<TheSheep> hmm... not what I meant
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<TheSheep> here :)
<pwcq_> TheSheep: I mean I know it's not finished version, but does it depend on some additional libraries (like hal) which could make the whole system unstable?
<TheSheep> it can make your xfce unstable
<pwcq_> TheSheep: I can deal with that, the only thing that I'm afraid is that it will pull some unstable versions of core libraries
<TheSheep> like libxfce4gui?
<TheSheep> pwcq_: what's 'core'?
<pwcq_> TheSheep: xserver, gdm, cups daemon, hal...
<pwcq_> I guess xfce depends on this packages
<pwcq_> ohh... the most important: gtk libs
<pwcq_> TheSheep: btw, does it work for you? ;)
<TheSheep> pwcq_: patially
<TheSheep> partially
<knome> lol
<TheSheep> pwcq_: ut I'm on jaunty now
<knome> does it usually drop the R-letters?
 * TheSheep <-- practicing touchtyping :/
<knome> hah
<pwcq_> inkscape-svn 20701-1  Last Updated: Mon, 16 Feb 2009 11:10:57 +0000
<pwcq_> damn...
<pwcq_> sorry, wrong channel
<Pres-Gas> Hey all
<titan-ark> Pres-Gas, hey :)
<cody-somerville> \o_
<Pres-Gas> Nice dancin' cody-somerville.
<cody-somerville> :)
<Pres-Gas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand another crisis averted!
<Mizzy^> hi
<Mizzy^> anyone around?
<Pres-Gas> Hello, Mizzy^
<Mizzy^> Hi
<Mizzy^> I was wondering if there was an easy way to toggle between enabling/disabling the gui environment in xubuntu?
<Mizzy^> Sorry my terminology is probably off there, I am not very good with this stuff.
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+f1 / alt+ctrl+f7
<Mizzy^> i mean at bootup
<Pres-Gas> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Mizzy^> so, that doesn't look particularly easy
<Mizzy^> I was hoping there was just a setting somewhere
<Pres-Gas> I see a script that looks to emulate inittab in /etc/event.d that is where the upstart files are located
<Mizzy^> sorry that is all way over my head
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: well, you can do /etc/init.d/gdm stop   or  start
<TheSheep> Mizzy^: ^
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, TheSheep, isn't there a way to issue runlevel in grub?  It is excaping me at the moment.
 * Pres-Gas RTFM's
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: yeah, just put a number as the boot option
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: but ubuntu has all runlevels, except special ones, equal, debian-style
<TheSheep> of course you can change that
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, but that should cover the one off "I really want console this time, but GUI by defalult".
<Pres-Gas> Mizzy^, why are you wanting to get the console occasionally?
<Pres-Gas> That may help TheSheep and I narrow your options down
<Mizzy^> it is running on a pretty old computer and the GUI environment tends to make things run slower because it uses CPU time
<Mizzy^> it is a computer that sits away from my desk and I just remote into it with VNC
<Mizzy^> it was set up to auto login, and when it starts up it automatically runs something called 'x eleven vnc'
<TheSheep> Mizzy^: if you don't mind logging in text mode each time, you can disable gdm altogether and just start startxfce4 when you want gui
<Pres-Gas> Are you accessing it on a lan (your home/work) or outside (coffeeshop)?
<Mizzy^> it is a home network
<Pres-Gas> Do you ever want to access it ouside of home, Mizzy^?
<Mizzy^> i think if it just booted into text mode, but auto logged-in and ran that vnc thing and I could still connect in text mode, that would be good.  then i could just start up the gui if i wanted to
<Mizzy^> no i dont think i would need to at this time
<Pres-Gas> ubottu, tell Mizzy^ about vnc
<ubottu> Mizzy^, please see my private message
<Pres-Gas> The link there you should bookmark in case you want to access it from the outside, Mizzy^
<Mizzy^> i see it mentioned something about freenx too.. someone told me about that and i looked at it but i think it was pretty complicated to set it up
<Pres-Gas> It has gotten better, but yeah, you need to read up
<_Pete_> Mizzy^: for me it worked by just installing the .deb packages
<Mizzy^> So is it possible to continue what I'm doing now but boot into the text mode instead?
<Mizzy^> brb
<Mizzy^> back
<Mizzy^> i guess everyone disappeared
<Pres-Gas> Nope, just at our day jobs or lurking, shake the jar by just asking a question and the fireflies will light up...
<Pres-Gas> Just don't shake too hard
<Mizzy^> haha I am at my job too
<Mizzy^>  I'm just not clear on if this is going to work, or how to do it.  I want to be able to start up in text mode, and automatically run the vnc thing, so I can remote in.
<Mizzy^> someone mentioned something about 'startxfce4' manually each time, which I think would work ok
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, there is a way to kill off gdm (Gnome Display Manager)
<Mizzy^> i thought it was 'xfce' and not gnome?
<Myrtti> Mizzy^: xfce uses gdm
<Myrtti> well, xubuntu uses gdm
<Mizzy^> I guess I'm not familiar with what that is :\
<Pres-Gas> The short version, Mizzy^ is that you will need to install the package called !sysv-rc-conf, read up on how to use it, and edit rc2 (the default runlevel) to not start !gdm
<Pres-Gas> gerrr
<Pres-Gas> !sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv-rc-conf
 * Pres-Gas shakes fist at ubottu.
<Mizzy^> Why is everything named so obscurly?
<Pres-Gas> Myrtti or TheSheep, does my short version sound good or you all have better options?
<Mizzy^> There should just be a dang checkbox in the settings :-\
<Pres-Gas> Mizzy^, you are a genius!!! I forgot about Services.  If you go to the main menu and then go to System, you should see an app called Services
<Pres-Gas> Open it up and unlock it...then you should be able to uncheck gdm.
 * Pres-Gas is too in love with the commandline and forgot that there was a GUI option for this.
<Mizzy^> I am definitely not a genius when it comes to this linux stuff :|
<Mizzy^> Ok I will try to uncheck GDM in there today.
<Mizzy^> Then when I boot up... what happens?
<Pres-Gas> you should just get a text login prompt
<Mizzy^> hmm
<Mizzy^> that is an issue
<Pres-Gas> Everything else should go fine...now this autologin thing you have going, Mizzy^, describe that a bit more
<Mizzy^> yeah
<Pres-Gas> before you totally dive in
<Mizzy^> ok so right now it does auto login
<Mizzy^> so the desktop just comes up
<Mizzy^> then, under settings, there is an entry for the vnc thing to run on startup
<Mizzy^> so basically, without logging in, vnc wouldn't start
<Mizzy^> and I wouldn't be able to connect
<Pres-Gas> What is the thing called under Settings?
<Mizzy^> oh boy I don't remember for sure
<charlie-tca> login window
<Mizzy^> I remember that.. you click on the Applications thing in the top left
<Mizzy^> and it's the first option down..
<Mizzy^> then the little panel pops up and there's an option in there for things to auto run on startup
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, I dont' think so, but maybe.  Mizzy^ did someone help you set this up?
<Mizzy^> yeah
<charlie-tca> Sounds like auto-start in settings manager
<Mizzy^> yes that sounds like it
<Mizzy^> it is a big long command for "x11vnc"
<Mizzy^> it has parameters or whatever to make it so there's a password and stuff
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, that command would have to be set somewhere else, eh?
<charlie-tca> You can set it up in autostarted apps, using the add button and writing a one-line script
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, but Mizzy^ wants to get rid of the GUI upon occasion.
<charlie-tca> yet be able to autologin to the desktop at other times?
<Pres-Gas> Mizzy^, I would seriously go with the documentation ubottu provided or talk to the person who set you up...If you want to be independent on this, read up on vnc a bit, though.
<Pres-Gas> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<charlie-tca> agreed
<Pres-Gas> The documentation is pretty good, really it is
<charlie-tca> Hard to change what someone else decided to try
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, there may be things that you don't know your helper set up that we would accidentally break, Mizzy^.
<Mizzy^> I know what vnc is, I use it regularly on windows machines
<Mizzy^> I know how he set it up, I was right there. :)
<Mizzy^> He put the x11vnc line in the auto start section
<_Pete_> Mizzy^: I just tried, with freenx you can use remote desktop even the X is not running on the remote machine
<_Pete_> wouldn't that solve your problem?
<adye> hello
<Pres-Gas> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<adye> i have a problem......... my screen resolution is only 800 X 600? any idea how i can resolve the issue
<adye> i installed the lastest xubuntu 8.10
<charlie-tca> adye: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<adye> ok TY
<Pres-Gas> ubottu, tell adye about resolution
<ubottu> adye, please see my private message
<adye> ok
<Mizzy^> yes FreeNX might work
<Mizzy^> I am not overly confident in my abilities to get it installed, but I will try
<Mizzy^> can you use that apt-get thingy?
<Pres-Gas> Just take your time and make copies of files the instructions tell you to edit, Mizzy^
<Pres-Gas> apt-get or aptitude or synaptic
<adye> hi im back
<adye> my computer freeze with your command
<Pres-Gas> wb
<adye> ubottu
<adye> i need easy command..for setting my resolution 1024 X780  ?
<adye> anyone know one command for do that
<adye> my computer is laptop a20 satellite
<adye> toshiba
<TheSheep> adye: xrandr
<adye> ok ty
<adye> i got
<adye> that
<adye> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<adye> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<adye>    800x600        60.0*    56.0
<adye>    640x480        60.0
<adye>    400x300        60.0     56.0
<adye>    320x240        60.0
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, I had ubottu tell adye about !resolution. Must not have seen that there was a link to what you were talking about...RTFM....RTFM.
<adye> hi im back
<Pres-Gas> adye, there was a link to a wiki page...read up on that
<Pres-Gas> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TheSheep> adye: xrandr takes parameters, you can see what they are with xrandr --help and read more about them with 'man xrandr'
<TheSheep> adye: one of the functions lets you change the resolution
<adye> okkk
<TheSheep> adye: also, please read that page on the wiki
<adye> so what i should do..use xrandry^
<adye> or try to restart x
<TheSheep> adye: it has some more helpful advices
<adye> ok
<TheSheep> I think restarting shouldn't be necessary
<adye> ook thesheep..any way to setting auto   ?
<adye> to my resolution
<TheSheep> xrandr --auto
<adye> ok ty
<adye>  i will try that
<TheSheep> but your problem might be that your graphics card driver thnks that your monitor can't handle larger resolutions
<adye> oook thesheep.where i can update my driver card ?any idea
<TheSheep> adye: if you go to system->hardware drivers, it will tell you if you use any special drivers
<TheSheep> and let you enable them if not
<adye> thesheep
<adye> is it normal
<adye> i dont see system
<TheSheep> in the menu
<TheSheep> applications->system->hardware drivers
<adye> ok
<adye> my driver for my graphic card.is not there
<TheSheep> what does 'lspci | grep VGA' say?
<TheSheep> in terminal
<TheSheep> it's a single line, you can paste it here :)
<Mizzy^> Ok, I will look into this FreeNX thing.
<adye> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<TheSheep> that card doesn't need any special drivers, it should just work
<adye> thesheep..my computer is laptop toshiba a20
<adye> satellite
<TheSheep> adye: somobody had the same problem http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3099842.0
<adye> ok ty and is it resolve one the forum
<TheSheep> adye: he replaced his /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with the one he posted there
<TheSheep> adye: you can edit yours with 'sudo mousepad /etc/xorg.conf'
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> adye: 'sudo mousepad /etc/X11//xorg.conf'
<adye> ok the sheep
<adye> what i should edit in  my
<adye> xorg.conf
<TheSheep> adye: he posted his on that forum, just replace it
<adye> ok i willl try that
<adye> that
<adye> ok i saved
<adye> i wiill try to rebboot ^ ? can i know without reboot
<adye> ^
<adye> ?
<TheSheep> now close all your apps and restart X by pressing alt+ctrl+backspace
<TheSheep> you will have to relogin
<adye> ok
<adye> im back
<adye> ;)
<adye> my resolution 1080....working
<adye> :)
<TheSheep> great
<adye> ty
<adye> i have another question...
<adye> i cannot find the samba gui..or add new samba folder
<adye> ^
<adye> in xubuntu
<adye> 8.10
<TheSheep> applications->system->shared folders
<adye> ok ty sheep..im so beginner
<TheSheep> no problem, we are here to help
<adye> the sheep..whats difference between ubuntu and uxbuntu  ?
<TheSheep> z!xubuntu
<TheSheep> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<adye> i tried...shared folder..and i clicked install..after,  add are still in grey
<TheSheep> adye: try 'unlock'
<adye> where i can enter the full smb path
<adye> thesheep..i dont want share..  i want use smb client.for access to my shares
<adye> on another microsoft computer
<adye> ?
<Pres-Gas> !mount.cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount.cifs
 * Pres-Gas continues to shake fist at ubottu
<TheSheep> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<TheSheep> adye: short answer is that xubuntu can't do it by itself, long answer is taht you can do it with FUSE
<TheSheep> adye: ut it requires some setup
<adye> ok thesheep.. can you give a little guidance..im newbie ?
<adye> where i should go to install fuse
<steve``> apt-get install fusesmb
<adye> ok after
<adye> steve
<Pres-Gas> A thorough reading of this should also help out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<adye> any gui
<adye> for fuse
<adye>  ?
<zoredache> not really
<steve``> when i was messing around with it, kde's file manager could browse fuse shares
<steve``> been a while though
<adye> ok steven.. im not use kde..
<adye> the default desktop with xubuntu
<adye> XFCE
<rocko> what is FUSE?
<Pres-Gas> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<steve``> iirc, i created a mountpoint like /network, and fuse made a virtual mount like workgroup/pc/share under that
<genii> There any way to make the activity icon of the cursor display on top of inactive windows when something is loading? snotify flag int he menu xml doesn't seem to be it...
<steve``> where do i specify which dhcp client should be used?
<zoredache> steve``: why do you have more then one?
<steve``> i don't (yet)
<steve``> i want to replace dhclient with dhcpcd
<steve``> but dhclient is a dependency of ubuntu-minimal
<steve``> so i'd have both installed
<Pres-Gas> You shoud be able to uninstall ubuntu-minimal with no ill effects...it is a metapackage...
<Pres-Gas> !ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-minimal
<zoredache> it your interfaces you could define a 'manual' interface, and then use a command like 'up dhcpcd' to start the other client...
<zoredache> what does dhcpcd give you that dhclient doesn't?
<steve``> that's what i used before
<steve``> and have a bunch of stuff for it already
<atari> hi
<atari> how can i find out which script gives me a maintenance needed on bootup?
<zoredache> sorry?
<atari> Give root password for maintenance
<atari> (or type Control-D to continue):
<atari> i get that every single bootup
<zoredache> does it tell you you need to run fsck before you see that message?
<atari> nope
<zoredache> the file /etc/defaults/rcS has en entry 'sulogin' if that is yes, it will force that prompt every bootup
<atari> SULOGIN=no
<zoredache> well anyway, the script that actually does it is /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh
<atari> i just enabled the debug option for sh
<atari> i hope to get more informations...
<zoredache> but it usually only prompts you if you have some form of error reloated to a filesystem
<zoredache> do you have anything that isn't working in your fstab?
<atari> /dev/hda1       /       ext2    defaults,noatime,rw     0       0
<atari> and proc + tmpfs
<zoredache> ext2?
<atari> jep
<atari> thats alright ;)
<zoredache> why?
<atari> its an alix board with a CF card as hdd
<zoredache> ah
<Mood> what wifi managers do you guys use? i just use the default networkmanager, which doesn't seem to auto connect to an encrypted network
<Pres-Gas> Mood, there is wicd and NetworkManager.  Can you connect at all to the encrypted networks?
<Mood> Pres-Gas: yes, I can connect. but if it disconnects, it does not auto-reconnect. i haven't tried wicd yet. but is networkmanager supposed to auto-connect once dropped?
<Pres-Gas> It should
<Mood> Pres-Gas: "it should" = networkmanager should auto-reconnect after dropping?
<zoredache> Mood: it does for me...  Though I have problems at work, but I think it is because we have 5 APs, and something doesn't like roaming
<Mood> have either you guys edited /etc/network/interfaces?
<zoredache> I have edited it hundreds if times for systems, never for anything wifi related though
<Mood> i.e. manually put in your encryption settings into /etc/network/interfaces
<jxander> i can't see any progress bars when copying something from my memory stick to my desktop, but if I copy something to the stick i see a progress bar. any ideas? :-s
<Mood> zoredache: my /etc/network/interfaces only has the default "auto lo // iface lo inet loopback"
<Pres-Gas> Editing the interfaces file can stomp on NetworkManager
<Pres-Gas> I do not think NetworkManager utilizes /ete/network/interfaces
<Mood> Does anyone know if NetworkManager is a daemon process that auto checks for dropped connections?
<Mood> If not, that explains why it doesn't reconnect
<Pres-Gas> Mood, you using 8.10 (intrepid)?
<Mood> Pres-Gas: yes, 8.10 w/ all updates
<Pres-Gas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7 Mood
<Mood> Pres-Gas: doesn't help :-( it's too generic
<Mood> could it be my network SSID is not broadcast?
<Pres-Gas> !bug295796
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug295796
<Pres-Gas> Mood, this may be a confirmed bug with hidden SSID: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/295796
<Mood> Pres-Gas: yes i saw that bug report page -- but there's some confusion to bug status/workarounds/whether it's a real bug or not
<Pres-Gas> If you look at the top, it says it is confirmed
<Mood> Pres-Gas: :-) that it is recognized. :-( that it is a bug
<Pres-Gas> yeah, I hear ya
<Mood> Pres-Gas: well, if it were micro$soft, their response would be: "Oh, that's not a BUG.. it's a FEATURE!"
<zoredache> why don't you broadcast your ssid?  all you do is make your network less reliable... it doesn't add any security to your network
<Mood> zoredache: what do you mean? if i don't broadcast it, how can people try connecting to it? it seems more secure
<Mood> zoredache: i guess my question would be: can people see my network if i don't broadcast my SSID?
<zoredache> because every packet trasmited includes it
<zoredache> yes, all they have to do, is see you actually using your network
<Mood> hmm.... disturbing...
<Mood> do sniffers scan for hidden SSID?
<zoredache> not really.  the SSID is not a security mechanism.. if you want security use wpa
<Pres-Gas> M$ uses security by obscurity
<zoredache> they watch for traffic, if someone is using networks, they can detect it
<Mood> hmm...... more disturbing by the minute....
<Mood> unfortunately i have to use WEP for my 2 router bridge/repeater to work
<Mood> i'd prefer to use WPA but my routers don't support that for bridging
<zoredache> you could always use no security, and thet setup some ipsec between your hosts
<Mood> so i thought hiding my SSID was one more "poor man's" security... but evidently it is useless
<zoredache> of course that would be a bit more complex
<zoredache> Mood: check this out http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=454
<Mood> heh... MAC filtering: guilty
<Mood> use static IP addresses: guilty
<Mood> SSID hiding: guilty
<ladanz> hi guys!
<ladanz> somehow i cant install subversion
<ladanz> cause there are some dependencies missing
<ladanz> can anybody tell me why?
<zoredache> how are you trying to install?  what dependancies are missing?
<ladanz> i tried over apt-get and it said 'subversion' has no install candidate
<TheSheep> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 332 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<ladanz> and i tried over synaptic to install rapidsvn (and others) and there were missing dependencies all the way
<TheSheep> ladanz: make sure you have the main repository enabled in software sources
<ladanz> i check
<ladanz> is it the first checkbox in synaptic? the one which says something about canocial?
<ladanz> yeah
<ladanz> thanks
<ladanz> that seems to fixed the problem....
<ladanz> somehow i probably unchecked that one time
<ladanz> thanks again, and have a good day!
<atari> rcS.d is before runlevel 2, isnt it?
<Pres-Gas> atari, linux will tend to use only the runlevel it is told to run...I think BSDs and Solaris will run scripts from each runlevel up to the runlevel you want
<atari> Starting portmap daemon....
<atari> Give root password for maintenance
<atari> (or type Control-D to continue):
<atari> INIT: Entering runlevel: 2
<atari> i'm searching the script which causes that
<Pres-Gas> So, it will not traverse the directories
<zoredache> atari: yes, rcS.d is ran first
<atari> grmbl
<Pres-Gas> zoredache, okay, now I am confused...I thought that was typical init behavior ... Then I look at /etc/event.d/rc-default and I see in it "start on stopped rcS"
<Pres-Gas> Now, WTF does that mean
 * Pres-Gas will need to get his head wrapped around upstart a bit more.
<zoredache> I don't know what that means..... I do know that all the 'single user' scripts in /etc/rcS.d are executed first before changing to whatever the user has defined as the normal runlevel
<Pres-Gas> OOOOKay, start on stopped rcS means that the rc-default job will start after rcS, so rcS.d is run first...
<Pres-Gas> I love being wrong...love learning things
<zoredache> well it is somewhat obvious that stuff in rcS.d is run.  It is the only place where networking, firewalling, disk mounting, etc is done
<zoredache> but I algree that 'start on stopped rcS' line really could use a comment
<Pres-Gas> zoredache, true dat
<adye> hi
<adye> i have a p4 computer 2.8ghz..is it normal.. just run system monitor ,ressources   ,consume around 20% CPU
<yojimbo-san> My XFCE desktop won't login; pauses at "starting the desktop manager". There are 50 gnome-power-manager, 52 update-notifier and 237 jockey-gtk processes running!! killing them doesn't seem to help, reboots don't help, deleting ~/.gnome* didn't help ... what can I do next??
<Myrtti> yojimbo-san: you could try hmmm...
<Myrtti> yojimbo-san: you could delete .config/xfce4-session? or rename it
<yojimbo-san> Myrtti: ooh, that helped :-) let me check the machine state now ...
<yojimbo-san> looks good. I didn't look in .config when trying to identify stuff to delete :-)
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> np
#xubuntu 2009-02-18
<KyMc1985> hey all, wondering where i can get an older release of xubuntu for mac-ppc (330MHz).
<genii> KyMc1985: Maybe check in ##ubuntu-powerpc ... not a lot of users there but someone may eventually know
<KyMc1985> thx, its old and osx can go on it but i dont got the right cds for it lol
<charlie-tca> KyMc1985: how old? 6.06 good enough?
<KyMc1985> any version really lol
<KyMc1985> i'd put windows 95 on it if macs could do windows :P
<KyMc1985> as long as i can get a browser thats better than IE5.01 for mac
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<KyMc1985> thx
<charlie-tca> 804 and up started using ports. Older versions have mac with the others
<KyMc1985> ahh i see.
<charlie-tca> Keeping in mind, 6.06 and 7.10 are end of support in April
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/ is where the ports are
<KyMc1985> meh, i dont care about the support, if it stops working in a week ill format it :D
<charlie-tca> Should be good then.
<KyMc1985> one other question. if for some reason i need to go back to OS9, can I do the same ol' hold the C key and boot from CD?
<charlie-tca> Now that I don't know. I don't run a mac
<KyMc1985> I know to boot from CDs in a mac its just hold the C key and it boots from CD.
<charlie-tca> Should work then
<KyMc1985> ok, so hopefully nothing will happen to the bios (and if so, who cares, i can swap the chip for the one in my other mac) :D
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu doesn't mess with the bios
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> how do I turn on DRI for X?
<xubuser> glxinfo says "direct rendering: yes".
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> anyone here?
<genii> ~64
<xubuser> ok, does XFCE compositor use DRI?
<xubuser> and do I need to do something to get XFCE to use DRI?
<Aquina> Hy! A general question about "sysv-rc-conf". It's more or less for usage with Red Hat systems but also widely used on Debian/Ubuntu. What do you think about it (also in comparison with BUM and the default XFCE service control)?
<hugo99> hello
<charlie-tca> Aquina: I think I never heard of it
<charlie-tca> hugo99: Hello
<hugo99> charlie-tca: hello
<hugo99> charlie-tca: i have problems with thunar i dont understand it
<hugo99> charlie-tca: why i cant copy thing to the desktop?
<charlie-tca> Copy from where ?
<hugo99> from documentes or anywhere
<hugo99> why i cant copy things to the desktop
<hugo99> i need to copy a tar file to the desktop
<charlie-tca> You can, if you do it inside Thunar. Just copy to Desktop in Thunar
<hugo99> because i only know one way to open a tar
<hugo99> and that is copy to desktiop then cd desktop
<charlie-tca> Some of the versions do have copy to Desktop outside Thunar broken
<hugo99> and then tar -zxvf
<hugo99> thas the only way i know
<charlie-tca> Unless the permissions are wrong, I do it all the time in Thunar and using cp in a terminal
<hugo99> i see
<zoredache> cd is the 'change directory command. you can cd to whatver path you want 'cd ~' = home directory 'cd ~/Documents'
<hugo99> ah ok
<hugo99> i understand
<hugo99> zoredache: after i do that just a > appears
<hugo99> it doesnt look like im inside the home directory
<zoredache> what exactly did you type?
<hugo99> cd ~' = home directory
<zoredache> you don't want the quotes...
<hugo99> ah ok
<zoredache> should be - cd ~
<hugo99> with a -?
<hugo99> or just cd
<zoredache> cd ~
<zoredache> that switches to your home directory
<zoredache> hugo99: here is a good page to read http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0020.php
<hugo99> with the =?
<hugo99> or without
<hugo99> ok
<hugo99> how it should appear
<hugo99> if im inside
<hugo99> i dont know yet
<hugo99> if im inside or not
<Kysito> Can someone help me with an installation?
<Mood> Kysito: just ask your question and someone may help you
<Kysito> Well, I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a NEC Versa 4050C. Pretty old computer.
<Kysito> I burned a boot disk, and when it comes up with the spec list during the normal boot process, it doesn't start installing.
<Kysito> It just says LI under the spec list.
<zoredache> 'spec list'?
<Kysito> It lists the amounts and different types of ram and stuff.
<Kysito> And the hard drives, Processor, BIOS...
<zoredache> you burned the disk as an iso right?
<Kysito> A what?
<Kysito> I just clicked on the thing I downloaded and burned it.
<Kysito> By the way, the Bios date on this thing is 3/3/96, if that means I can't use Xubuntu
<zoredache> when you look at the cd you created in windows what is on the disk?
<zoredache> is there several files/diretories, or a single file?
<Kysito> Hm.
<Kysito> The laptop has no operating system of its own.
<Kysito> As of yet.
<Kysito> I'll check on my comp.
<Kysito> Lots of folders.
<Kysito> According to my PC.
<zoredache> are you sure your laptop is setup to allow booting to the CD in the bios
<zoredache> btw, how much ram does that system have?
<Kysito> Pretty sure.
<Kysito> It has 640 system ram, 39936 extended ram, 384 Shadow Ram, and 256 Cache Ram.
<Kysito> All KBs.
<Kysito> I got this thing second hand.
<zoredache> right... you aren't going to be able to run xubuntu on that
<Mood> Kysito: what do you want to do w/ your computer, assuming you can get linux on it?
<Kysito> Test Editing, maybe read some webcomics.
<zoredache> you need 192MB to install with livecd, or 64MB with the alternate cd
<Kysito> I have a PCI lan card.
<Kysito> *text editing
<Mood> this guy installed redhat 4.0 on a NEC Versan 405H -- http://www.freelabs.com/~whitis/linux/versa/
<Kysito> I had red hat 7 on it.
<zoredache> Redhat 4.0, is the version of redhat from 1995
<Kysito> But it wouldn't work except in text.
<Mood> but honestly, it seems like a waste of time -- you aren't going to be able to do any graphics work, even getting a GUI desktop
<Kysito> Thanks for your help, though, guys.
<Mood> good luck with it, if you proceed
<Kysito> It'd just be nice to have even a basic desktop.
<Mood> but it seems like a lot of hardship for not that much payoff :-(
<zoredache> not sure why you aren't at least seeing the boot loader though
<Kysito> It'd be a big payoff, as this is the only laptop I'm likely to recieve.
<Mood> you may want to try ratpoison
<Kysito> Wait.
<Kysito> Hang on a sec.
<Kysito> There's something else.
<Mood> maybe damnsmalllinux.org
<Kysito> To get Red Hat to work, I have to open the settings accessible while it's booting, and close them again.
<Kysito> That gets it to boot red hat.
<Mood> have you tried DSL?
<Kysito> DSL?
<Kysito> This is my first real linux experience.
<Kysito> I have DSL internet.
<zoredache> http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<Kysito> Not yet.
<Kysito> How do I go about downloading it? I get a weird web page that says Index of /pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall.
<Darth_Tux> Kysito, dsl?
<Kysito> Yeah.
<Kysito> I'm trying it.
<Darth_Tux> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10-syslinux.iso
<Kysito> Trying to download it.
<Kysito> Thanks!
<Mood> Darth_Tux: know if it comes w/ x manager?
<Darth_Tux> np, if that isnt good you can try    ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso
<Darth_Tux> it comes with fluxbox
<Mood> ah, ok. so Kysito - you'll at least have a graphics environment to play around in
<Kysito> That's what I want, really.
<Darth_Tux> fluxbox is nice
<Darth_Tux> did fluxubuntu go belly up?
<Mood> Kysito: you'll still need at least 50 MB of space for the install alone
<Mood> Darth_Tux: "We Are Still Alive And Strong!" heh
<Kysito> I have an 810 meg hard drive.
<Kysito> No problem.
<Kysito> On the laptop, that is.
<Darth_Tux> Kysito, how much ram?
<zoredache> sounded like 32mb
<Darth_Tux> it might be ok
<Kysito> It's a strange old laptop.
<Kysito> But I like it.
<zoredache> I suspect I would be out dumpster-diving, or checking craigslist.  I bet you could find something newer pretty easy
<Kysito> I got it from a friend.
<Kysito> And there's something cool about it.
<Kysito> Like my dad's Atari.
<Mood> zoredache: :-) Kystio- you can go to #damnsmalllinux if you want more help. but it's a small group -- 14 online currently
<Kysito> DSL is working.
<Kysito> Thanks, guys.
<Kysito> You've helped a lot.
<Darth_Tux> Mood, have you used the KDE4 in ubuntu yet?
<Mood> Darth_Tux: not yet. you?
<Darth_Tux> not me, i am not a fan, though i am curious
<Mood> Darth_Tux: looks like it's trying to emulate Vista somewhat
<Darth_Tux> which is reason enough to avoid it
<terminal> vertical panel + system tray = </3
<terminal> ;[
<Darth_Tux> later gentlemen, have a good night
<G-Blunted> How do i see what output device to use for sound?
<G-Blunted> i get sound...but im trying to configure amsn and it can't play sound through my sound devices.../dev/dsp or /dev/audio
<G-Blunted> Anyone tried mirc + wine?
<Aquina> yes
<Aquina> It works basically but I haven't tested all the functions yet.
<Aquina> You can run mIRC also without relying on registry entries.
<G-Blunted> is that something you tell it to do on install?
<Sw3RvE> hey, can someone help me locate Wi-Fi Radar?
<Myrtti> hmmmmm
<Myrtti> what do you exactly mean by "locate"
<Sw3RvE> well someone helped me install it. now i cant locate it to use it.
<Myrtti> ok, lets go back few steps
<Myrtti> what was your original problem?
<Sw3RvE> I wanted Wi-Fi radar so i could have a GUI wifi app. So someone in ubuntu helped me install it. now, i cant find it on my menu anywhere and its still not in Add/Remove. However, when i used Synaptic it is in there and it has the green box checked.
<Myrtti> ok... didn't you have a GUI wifi app with the little NetworkManager applet?
<Myrtti> I'm trying to find that wifi-radar btw at the same time
<Sw3RvE> if your talking about the little networking icon at the top by the clock... that thing is worthless. im not going to know every access points SSID.
<Sw3RvE> Xubuntu doesnt have a GUI wifi application that i have seen.
<Myrtti> I have to confess I haven't used Wifi Radar myself since spring of 2006 :-P
<Myrtti> but never mind that, we'll get you done
<Sw3RvE> i found it.
<Sw3RvE> its in the file directory in applications.
<Sw3RvE> now i just have to figure out how to make it run
<Myrtti> sounds about the right place
<Sw3RvE> Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory).
<Myrtti> people in #ubuntu seemed to help you find the .desktop file
<Myrtti> can you tell me what's on the line starting Exec?
<Sw3RvE> wha?
<Myrtti> in /usr/share/applications/ , there's a file that starts with wifi and ends with .desktop
<Myrtti> open it up in a text editor, and search for a line with Exec on it.
<Myrtti> gksudo mousepad /usr/share/applications/<filename>
<Sw3RvE> none of the files in applications end in anything
<Sw3RvE> they just have the names
<Myrtti> ok, search for the one with wifi on it and open it with a text editor
<Sw3RvE> like mousepad or word?
<Myrtti> like mousepad
<Sw3RvE> Exec=su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<Myrtti> mmmkay :-)
<Myrtti> just as I suspected
<Sw3RvE> how do i fix it?
<Myrtti> hm.
<Myrtti> which version of xubuntu do you have, btw?
<Sw3RvE> 8.10
<Sw3RvE> 64-bit
<Myrtti> argh, I can't install wifi-radar myself, the Finnish mirror doesn't respond to me...
<Myrtti> hold on
<Sw3RvE> alright
<Sw3RvE> apt-cache search wifi radar
<Sw3RvE> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Sw3RvE> thats what i used to install it
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> that's what I did, but the installer can't download anything
<Myrtti> anyway, here's what we'll do.
<Sw3RvE> it took a minute for me no more than 5 mins.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> have you recently updated sudo?
<Sw3RvE> i wouldnt know how to.
<Sw3RvE> i installed this os 2 days ago?
<Sw3RvE> had a good number of updates
<atom^x> sudo updated earlier today, i believe
<Sw3RvE> if it was an update in update manager then if there was an update i installed it.
<Sw3RvE> oh i found it.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: could you open up a terminal and type in "apt-cache policy sudo"
<Sw3RvE> im downloading and installing the updates now.
<Myrtti> could you cancel that for  a moment
<Sw3RvE> its almost done now... it wont let me click close
<Myrtti> ok...
<Sw3RvE> its finished
<Sw3RvE> run this > apt-cache policy sudo ?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Sw3RvE> Installed: 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1
<Sw3RvE>   Candidate: 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1
<Sw3RvE>   Version table:
<Sw3RvE>  *** 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1 0
<Sw3RvE>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Packages
<Sw3RvE>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Sw3RvE>      1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2 0
<Sw3RvE>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> could you try to launch that wifi radar once more
<Sw3RvE> its opening as a text file?
<Myrtti> um, no from the menu's
<Myrtti> like when you got that error with su-to-root
<Sw3RvE> Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory).
<Myrtti> ok, just checking
<Myrtti> do you still have terminal open
<Sw3RvE> no
<Sw3RvE> sorry i didnt know i had to keep it open if you needed something from earlier.
<Myrtti> yeah, neither did I
<Myrtti> so no need to be sorry :-)
<Sw3RvE> all i did was get the version of sudo tho?
<Myrtti> well. this time you could try what happens if you try to enter without the quotes "gksudo wifi-radar"
<Sw3RvE> i think its running wifi radar now
<Myrtti> ok
<Sw3RvE> but the mouse has the busy wheel
<Sw3RvE> ok went away
<Sw3RvE> so i have to type that to run it?
<Myrtti> do you get any applet on the taskbar?
<Sw3RvE> WiFi Radar?
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: no, we'll fix that, now I just wanted to see if it works at all
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: something like that :-)
<Sw3RvE> cool
<Myrtti> did you get the applet?
<Sw3RvE> what do you mean
<Sw3RvE> like the application itself "WiFi Radar"
<Myrtti> yeah
<Sw3RvE> yea
<Myrtti> woo!
<Sw3RvE> :)
<Myrtti> could you close that so we can fix that menu entry for you so you don't have to type that in everytime
<Sw3RvE> yup, done.
<Myrtti> now type in "gksudo thunar" and navigate to that directory where you found that Wifi Radar file, the one that you opened earlier with a text editor. In /usr/share/applications.
<Myrtti> be very careful not to move any file anywhere though
<Sw3RvE> so right-click it and open with text editor?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Sw3RvE> ok
<Sw3RvE> [Desktop Entry]
<Sw3RvE> Version=1.0
<Sw3RvE> Encoding=UTF-8
<Sw3RvE> Type=Application
<Sw3RvE> Name=Wifi-radar
<Sw3RvE> GenericName=Wireless tool
<Sw3RvE> Comment=Tool for connecting to wireless networks
<Sw3RvE> Icon=wifi-radar.svg
<Sw3RvE> TryExec=/usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<Sw3RvE> Exec=su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<Sw3RvE> Categories=Application;Network;
<Myrtti> replace "su-to-root -X -c" with "gksudo" and save
<Myrtti> after that, type in the terminal "sudo gtk-update-icon-cache"
<Sw3RvE> replace all that with that?
<Myrtti> replace from this line Exec=su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<Myrtti> su-to-root -X -c
<Myrtti> with gksudo
<Sw3RvE> Exec=gksudo /usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<Myrtti> yup
<Sw3RvE> now save it?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Sw3RvE> save or save as
<Myrtti> save
<Sw3RvE> ok now
<Myrtti> after that, type in the terminal "sudo gtk-update-icon-cache"
<Sw3RvE> run this >>> sudo gtk-update-icon-cache
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> it will probably ask for your sudo password again
<Myrtti> if it doesn't that's fine too
<Sw3RvE> no it just went to the next line
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$ gksudo wifi-radar
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$ gksudo thunar
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$ sudo gtk-update-icon-cache
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$
<Myrtti> check if you can use that item in the menu now
<Sw3RvE> yup!
<Sw3RvE> sweet :)
<Myrtti> excellent :-)
<Sw3RvE> thanks! now is there a way to place a link or shortcut of this in the network menu?
<Myrtti> one good deed of the day done and it's not even 0900 yet!
<Myrtti> wohoo!
<Sw3RvE> so i dont have to hunt it down...
<Sw3RvE> i was going to ask my teacher at class saturday to help. (shes a linux instructor) shes teaching us networking and protocols tho.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: looking at that .desktop file, you should already see that menu entry in the Network part of the menu
<Sw3RvE> oh yup. its there now.
<Myrtti> :-)
<Sw3RvE> sweet. now to figure out how to use it! lol
<Sw3RvE> ill ask my teacher to set that part up. the hard part is done now. :)
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm off to make my morning coffee :-)
<Sw3RvE> thanks again. im going to go watch yes man then go to sleep. thanks again!
<Sw3RvE> haha said it twice...
<rebecca_> Hey, just wondering if xubuntu 8.10 will install on a pc with 128MB ram if i install directly from the CD on boot (rather than loading running the livecd)
<zoredache> you can get it running somewhat... it won't be pleasant
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<zoredache> particularly if you try to run applications that want lots of memory (firefox, openoffice, mozilla, ....)
<rebecca_> zoredache: sweet, i didn't realise i could do something similar to a debian netinst with ubuntu.
<rebecca_> zoredache: i'll be upping the ram to 512MB but i have to wait for that to be delivered, hehe
<zoredache> ah, good.  Installing via the 'alternate cd' is want you'll need to do.  192mb is required for the xubuntu livecd
<rebecca_> zoredache: oh, and while im here.. do you know if has anyone put together guides for tweaking [x]ubuntu to run off CF-ide drives?
<zoredache> there are a couple articles on the wiki about running of usb-flash,  I suspect the issues would be pretty much the same
<zoredache> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rebecca_> zoredache: thanks, ill take a look. not quite what im after but might have some useful bits
<zoredache> when it comes to running off flash, primarily what you want to do is disable your swap, and setup tmpfs so things /tmp is working from a ramdisk
<zoredache> at least with some types of flash memory there is a fairly small number of read-write cycles that a block of memory can go through before it becomes damaged and unusable
<rebecca_> zoredache: yeah, i have played with flash installs before and know changes to swap, ramdisk, hdparm and mounting options can make the drive last much longer :) was mainly hoping someone had made the tweaking process easier hehe
<jxander> could i replace thunar with nautilus --no-desktop but use the xfce desktop? i mean, open folders from xfce desktop in nautilus by default?
<R1cochet> you mean use nautilus as your file browser while still using xfce as desktop manager?
<nikolam> hah hello :)
<nikolam> I think that any intensive disk usage halt all application enough to be painfull
<nikolam> does process priority corresponds to disk usage priority?
<nikolam> e.g. low cpu usage but apps not responsive when any app is using disk too much
<nikolam> also, am i crazy or getting partition full to 91% slows things down considerably? :)
<nikolam> ext3
<Nyad> hello, I am sitting in the ubuntu live CD and want to install ubuntu into an LVM that I created with my existing fedora installation
<Nyad> but when I click install the partition setup doesn't see the LVM and it says that it is unused space
<Nyad> how do I get xubuntu installer to see the LVM from fedora and allow me to install in the space that I have reserved it for
<nikolam> Nyad? is that partition from fedora blank?
<nikolam> separate blank partition, not used by fedora?
<Nyad> yes
<nikolam> I suggest you make backup of your fedora /boot and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nyad> im overwriting MBR with ubuntu grub
<Nyad> no need to save it
<nikolam> you can later copy/paste things to boot fedora, if fedora is not recognized during install. but i think it will
<Nyad> and /boot is in a separate partition
<nikolam> That is right, that is why you need to backup all in fedora`s /boot
<nikolam> after installing ubuntu you can figure out to get back fedora kernel and menu.lst options etc
<Nyad> ok
<Nyad> that's done
<nikolam> because on previous versions when i was installing on separate /boot it was needed to format that separate /boot
<nikolam> Well, if it is saying there is no partition, make it with live cd
<nikolam> personally i always use textual alternat einstall etc.
<Nyad> I have one LVM made by fedora which is all the remaining space, i have reserved 20 GB in a LVM partition for ubuntu, I have no more space
<Nyad> that space is sitting inside my LVM
<Nyad> and ubuntu can't see it
<Nyad> it tells me the partition /dev/sda3 is unknown
<Nyad> for the filesystem
<Nyad> i mean for
<Nyad> the amount of space used
<nikolam> I personally dont use lvm but regular partitions in raid
<nikolam> if space is unused like it is saying, make new partition right?
<nikolam> i think sda3 is physical partition
<nikolam> matbe lvm paririon have other designations or something?
<Nyad> it is, yet its the LVM which has a gentoo/fedora and ubuntu and home logical partition inside it
<Nyad> /dev/sda3             318       19452   153701887+  8e  Linux LVM
<Nyad> thats what fdisk calls it
<nikolam> so, GUI install of xubuntu doesn`t see it, but fdisk can see it? hmm
<nikolam> What xubuntu version is that? 8.04 or 8.10?
<Nyad> 8.10
<Nyad> unless from withing the liveCD i have a way of invoking the textual install
<Nyad> that may help me more since it should have more options
<nikolam> yes, i always use alternate cd and textual menu install
<Nyad> ya but the liveCD should permit me to do the same somehow?
<nikolam> yes, mostly the same.
<nikolam> do df -h to see what partitions are mounted on live now..
<nikolam> pastebin.ubuntu.org
<Nyad> k
<Nyad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119633/
<Nyad> I installed lvm2 and now the installer picks up my LVMs
<Nyad> so all is well
<Nyad> ty for the help
<nikolam> oh, nice :)
<nikolam> I learned something today, also :)
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm running Xubuntu, I have a Canon MP610 printer/scanner, printer working okay, scanner not being recognized, sane is installed, don't know what to do next
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: check on the sane's page if it's supported
<homebrewcider> had it working before
 * TheSheep has a deja vu
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: might be supported by a third party plugin to sane
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: then we at least know where to look
<alienkid> Hi guys my bro's computer froze and magic sysrq didn't work so we held the button and hoped, the computer started fine but now we're at a light bulee screen with a waiting cursor
<alienkid> *bule
<alienkid> *blue
<alienkid>  GDM is trying to start I think
<alienkid> We can't get to a prompt using alt+F1(or an combination of)
<alienkid> the mouse moves
<alienkid> sysrq commands don't work either
<alienkid> should we just hard reboot?(seeing as that appears to be our only option)
<alienkid> charlie?
<genii> try ctrl with the alt-functionkey combo
<alienkid> tryed it nothign
<alienkid> *nothing
<alienkid> basicly it seems mouse works but keyboard doesn't
<genii> alienkid: Are the 3 keyboard lights all blinking on and off together?
<alienkid> nope
<alienkid> BTW we are using microsoft wireless multi media keyboards that have a "F Lock" key(we turned F lock off)
<genii> alienkid: Keyboard uses bluetooth ?
<alienkid> not that I know of
<Myrtti> alienkid: which version do you run?
<Myrtti> intrepid, hardy?
<alienkid> I bex
<alienkid> *Ibex
<alienkid> should we hard reboot (asks brother)
<Aizawa> Guys, I installed Skype 2.0 (Intrepid amd64), and I can hear who I'm talking to, but I cannot speak. Is this a known, resolvable, issue? I realize it can be many things, but no matter what settings I have it doesn't work.
<alienkid> Well the screen still sleeps after 40 mins
<alienkid> I think he wants to hard reboot
<Myrtti> alienkid: you could try one thing
<alienkid> one thing?
<Myrtti> rename ~/.config/xfce4-session directory to another name.
<alienkid> how, we can't get to it
<alienkid> ?
<Myrtti> you're on another computer now, right?
<alienkid> yes
<Myrtti> you can get to the commandline login with alt-f1
<Myrtti> login there
<alienkid> on what computer?
<Myrtti> on the one that's not co-operating
<alienkid> can't
<Myrtti> oh right
<alienkid> (bro says) Go up and read!
<alienkid> Hard reboot and hope?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> you can try, yes.
<Myrtti> I have few more questions
<alienkid> yes?
<Myrtti> do you enabled automated login?
<Myrtti> s/do/have/
<_Pete_> is ~/.config/xfce4/shortcuts/Theme.xml only place where keyboard shortcuts are defined?
<alienkid> yes timed
<alienkid> I don't know
<alienkid> Pete
<_Pete_> well maybe someonedoes
<alienkid> Myrtti: anything else?
<Myrtti> ok... rebooting isn't going to help then
<Myrtti> unless you reboot to recovery more
<Myrtti> mode
<alienkid> oh well we're rebooting already in normal
<alienkid> (brother) How to change how many mounts until it fscks?
<charlie-tca> alienkid: did the reboot work?
<alienkid> unknown
<tempuser> Hello! I downloaded almost 400 MB of xubuntu iso file, but then Firefox 2 freezed. The *.iso.part file is still there. Do I have to start downloading from begining?
<alienkid> waiting on Activating swapfile swap
<alienkid> GDM started!
<alienkid> Logging in
<alienkid> Desktop
<alienkid> It appears to be working but will stand-by
<alienkid> Now he's coming on
<charlie-tca> Okay, we are going to delete a couple of files, and he may have to reconfigure some things then
<alienkid> hes on now
<Foxkeh> Hello! My computer is working now!(You know who's brother.)
<Foxkeh> How do you change the mount number 'till forced fsck?
<charlie-tca> Foxkeh: we need to check a couple of files, to try and keep that from happening
<Foxkeh> Keep what from happening?
<alienkid> ok I'll follow along here too
<charlie-tca> That bad startup
<Foxkeh> Probably won't.
<alienkid> "Be prepared" Foxkeh
<Foxkeh> So, what files?
<charlie-tca> Go to Applications -> System -> System Monitor
<Foxkeh> One sec, backing up a folder.
<Foxkeh> Ok
<charlie-tca> Processes tab
<Foxkeh> Yup
<charlie-tca> go down to xfdesktop and tell me how many there are
<Foxkeh> One.
<charlie-tca> xfce4-session ?
<Foxkeh> One.
<charlie-tca> okay, maybe just a one time deal then
<Foxkeh> So, how do I change the fsck mount number?
<Myrtti> hopefully
<Myrtti> Foxkeh: it's about 35 now, right?
<alienkid> what should we do about fsck on /lib/init/rw/rootdev?
<Foxkeh> I don't know.
<Foxkeh> Last time it was forced at 24.
<Pres-Gas> Hey, was there an announcement that launchpad was to go down for maintenance?
<ablomen> Pres-Gas, its working fine here
<alienkid> it has 5 more mounts untill a check
<lukinfore> Foxkeh, tune2fs -c ?
<Pres-Gas> ablomen, try bugs.launchpad.net
<josesito> hello all, I'm having a problem: everytime gnome starts gnome-do and xbindkeys won't work properly (it seems they won't read their config). Starting them from the console however, works quite well. Someone knows who can i fix that?
<ablomen> Pres-Gas, works, bit slow but i get there
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm
<alienkid> lukinfore: do we add the filesysytem path to?
<charlie-tca> Works here too
 * Pres-Gas thinks my tube is clogged to the DNS?
<Pres-Gas> Can someone dig launchpad.net and get me an IP?
<Pres-Gas> nevermind
<Pres-Gas> I sshed into another machine and was able to ping
<charlie-tca> 91.189.90.244 for bugs.launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> oh!
<Foxkeh> I think I got it. Alien found a post on the Ubuntu forums.
<charlie-tca> for?
<Foxkeh> Fsck mount number.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Foxkeh> I change /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<alienkid> we changed it for root.disk(yes using wubi :( )
<alienkid> so hopefully it's fixed for him(we'll see in 5 reboots/mounts)
<Sw3RvE> is there a way to disable the error sounds my laptop makes when running Xubuntu?
<Sw3RvE> anyone here?
<_Pete_> what error sounds you mean?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sw3RvE> like for example when i shutdown it beeps.
<Sw3RvE> Is there a way to disable system beeping?
<Myrtti> can I trade you? :-D I want that beep, it doesn't work for me :-D
<genii> blacklist pcspkr
<Sw3RvE> lol
<zoredache> actually that may be a good idea
<Myrtti> it is by default in intrepid
<Sw3RvE> im running xubuntu on my laptop if that has anything to do with it.
<zoredache> Sw3RvE: to blacklist you would sudo edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add a line 'blacklist pcspkr'
<Myrtti> or snd_pcsp ...
<Myrtti> I'm not sure
 * Myrtti checks
<genii> echo "blacklist pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Sw3RvE> do i have to get to the root file system like i did last night myrtti ?
<Sw3RvE> the one with the warning message at the top of the window
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: do as genii told, that does it as well :-)
<Sw3RvE> the whole line or just the 2nd half
<Myrtti> the whole line
<Sw3RvE> blacklist pcspkr
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$
<Sw3RvE> does that mean it worked
<Sw3RvE> when i hit backspace it makes the beep still
<zoredache> reboot and find out?
<Sw3RvE> ill try
<Sw3RvE> it works now
<Sw3RvE> thanks :)
<zoredache> you might also want to consider putting "set bell-style visible" in your ~/.bashrc.  Your screen flashes instead of trying to send a beep
<Sw3RvE> is the beep that important?
<zoredache> that is up to you.  I occasionally find it useful
<Sw3RvE> could you give me an example? its mostly annoying for me. lol
<zoredache> well for example my irc client flashes whenever someone sends me message.  The flash is enough for me to notice and turn my head and read what was said
<Sw3RvE> oh, mine never beeped for that. it only beeped whenever i hit backspace and there was nothing to delete and when i shutdown or restart it would beep.
<Sw3RvE> yes man is a hilarious movie
<jon_snow> hi
<jon_snow> i'm running xubuntu 9.04 pre-release but i can see Sistem Tray Icon for Update...
<charlie-tca> jon_snow: you mean you can not see the update icon?
<jon_snow> yes :P
<charlie-tca> Been gone for a few days now, go to applications -> Settings -> Session and Startup, Application Autostart tab
<charlie-tca> Make sure Update Notifier is checked
<charlie-tca> I thought maybe it was just something I did to make it disappear.
<charlie-tca> jon_snow: Still there? We have to install "update-notifier"; seems it and update manager got removed in some update
<danopia> hai
<Ben-> hello everyone
<Ben-> anyone know what the command is to see your audio hardware?
<pleia2> lspci | grep audio
 * Ben- tries
<pleia2> if it doesn't show up, just `lspci` and see if you can find something that looks like a soundcard
<Ben-> well, my sound is not in a pci slot will that matter?
<Ben-> its onboard
<pleia2> doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> im new to xfce, how can I edit my menu please?
<Myrtti> "with great diffi
<Myrtti> **slap**
<Myrtti> *cough*
 * Myrtti hides
<zoredache> difficulty"
<gamerchick02> uhm, ActionParsnip, you have to right click and go to "edit menu"
<gamerchick02> it will bring up a window, and there you can add stuff... it's not easy. it's much easier to muck with menus under KDE and Gnome
<ActionParsnip> gamerchick02: theres a large section covered by --include -- system
<gamerchick02> yes
<ActionParsnip> gamerchick02: i've come from kde
<gamerchick02> ah. i came from gnome
<ActionParsnip> gamerchick02: is there a way to edit that bit, i'm just curious of this DE, Ive used fluxbox before too.
<gamerchick02> hrm. i haven't found one, really. does anyone know of like a menu.conf for something that you can edit?
<ActionParsnip> thats exactly what i'm after :)
<ActionParsnip> it all runs great, just seems lacking in config
<gamerchick02> i understand. i don't see a way to do it that way. there probably is.
<gamerchick02> i just haven't found it yet...
<ActionParsnip> i'll look around
 * charlie-tca thinks there is not
<ActionParsnip> i'll let you know if i find anything tasty
<gamerchick02> sorry i couldn't help you more, ActionParsnip. i like your handle, by the way.
<Raybdbomb> i find it paradoxial
<Raybdbomb> everyone know there are no women on the internet
<Raybdbomb> oh
<Raybdbomb> switch it, repeat
<gamerchick02> i'm a woman on the internet!! :-P
 * Myrtti coughs
<Raybdbomb> so you /claim/
<zoredache> how old?  If you are under 18, then you are obviously the fbi
<Raybdbomb> or nightline
<ActionParsnip> gamerchick02: its a harry hill joke
 * Myrtti frowns
<ActionParsnip> i found it
<ActionParsnip> ok guys here's the deal
<gamerchick02> ah. *whoosh* went over my head
 * charlie-tca waiting for Myrtti to strike
<ActionParsnip> cd /usr/share/applications
 * Myrtti tries to be quiet
<ActionParsnip> if you edit the desktop files you can change the location in the menu by editing the .desktop files
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: sure - but that affects everywhere
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: including KDE and GNOME, if you have them on your system as well
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: i didnt know kde stored stuff like that
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: it's not KDE, it's crossplatform
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: freedesktop.org etc.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: i understand that much when you said "affects everywhere"
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: just didnt know thats how it was done
<Myrtti> zoredache, Raybdbomb: in the words of one of the greatest phisophers of our times, "I find your lack of faith disturbing"
<Myrtti> philosophers, even.
<ActionParsnip> is there like a system tray for xfce?
<Myrtti> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: sure
<zoredache> Myrtti: heh :)
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: found it :D
<charlie-tca> We are hoping to have a menu editor in Jaunty.
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: by that tyime i'll be on fluxbox most likely
<Myrtti> :-D
<charlie-tca> Well, have fun there
<charlie-tca> What do you like better with fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: menu is massively configurable
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: shortcut keys are massively configurable
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: low ram footprint
<knome> charlie-tca, isn't nano *.desktop a good enough menu editor?
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: the menu is simply the case of editing a conf file and its done
<Myrtti> knome: you must be joking ;-)
<charlie-tca> knome: Personnally, I prefer gedit *.desktop
<ActionParsnip> i prefer leafpad ;)
<charlie-tca> But somebody did mention "easy menu editing" ...
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I grant you the menu edit thing is not so easy here
<knome> Myrtti, nope, not really :)
<knome> Myrtti, i get everything done what i need :)
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: its not something i use much as i use tilda / yakuake style stuff
<knome> charlie-tca, nah, mousepad should be preferred over gedit
<charlie-tca> low ram, we got that. Shortcuts, we got that. Menu editing, we don't got that...
<knome> charlie-tca, but i agree, gedit is better for many files...
<ActionParsnip> !info mousepad
<zoredache> is it really even save to be editing things in /usr/share/applications Files stored in there are not conffiles.  When/if the package is updated you will loose your modifications
<ubottu> mousepad (source: mousepad): simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.13-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 884 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info leafpad
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (intrepid), package size 89 kB, installed size 668 kB
<ActionParsnip> bam leafpad is smaller
<charlie-tca> knome, it try not to use mousepad. It just doesn't fit well for me. Besides, I got used to gedit.
<knome> mousepad is installed by default
<ActionParsnip> knome: i only install xfce4 on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> knome: so no mousepad here
<charlie-tca> I know, but that is not my fault. Leafpad and mousepad are almost equal. I like the colors in gedit
<knome> ActionParsnip, kubuntu = d'oh ;)
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: its 200kb smaller == 75% size of mousepad
<charlie-tca> run kubuntu and then you want smaller!
<ActionParsnip> knome: i have a fine system, i just like free ram
<charlie-tca> qt is nothing if not memory intensive
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: i use ktorrent and amarok for its xul remote control which I can control with my G1 phone :)
<knome> charlie-tca, agree on the gedit colors
<charlie-tca> I haven't even got enough ram to get kubuntu to load
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: i just like fast and snappy and dont care for prettys
<charlie-tca> I started with gnome, 3+ years ago; crashed kubuntu and never tried it again
<knome> i have 4G ram, but it's too little for xubuntu ;<
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: i used mandrake 6 way back when and like kde, its just stuck, then i looked at alternatives
<knome> charlie-tca, i have the same history. gnome > kde (2 days) > xfce
<charlie-tca> Yeah, OS2 to Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Well, with a stop to use DOS along the way
<ActionParsnip> dos -> win3.1, win95, 98, 2000, mandrake, gentoo, gentoo+mandrake, gentoo+mandrake+kubuntu, gentoo+kubuntu
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu will give you more free ram than kubuntu will, ActionParsnip
<knome> charlie-tca, i tried openbox for maybe a week
<charlie-tca> However, once you get used to something, change is difficult, huh?
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: i have 2Gb but i like slim and slick, ram isnt a problem. I only chat and browse but i want it fast
<charlie-tca> I tried win3.1
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: not really Its still ubuntu and i mainly use command line except web browsing with opera
<charlie-tca> knome: you don't like openbox?
<charlie-tca> I tried several flavors of Linux, this one just worked for me.
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: oh gentoo is still my man, ubuntu is nice if i fancy an easy life
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: my fileserver and one of my routers runs it nicely
<charlie-tca> well, variety is good too
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> right well im off to play some frets on fire
<ActionParsnip> peace out guys
<knome> charlie-tca, i like it. but i still decided to stay on xfce.
<knome> charlie-tca, however, i try not to get used to anything.
<knome> charlie-tca, i think i've made a good process in letting things go and trying new things :)
<charlie-tca> I see. I guess I'm old now and prefer less change
<charlie-tca> That's why I just do the testing!
<knome> hehe
<charlie-tca> trying new things is too trying
<knome> i'll even try to changge my music player even if i was working for amarok until last september
<charlie-tca> \o/
<knome> (that's also partly because i don't particularly fancy the 2.x series)
<R1cochet> was thinking about getting the screenlets package and wondering if the one in the repos is the most current?
<mib_ldmner> hey all
<Sw3RvE> whats up
<mizzy^^> jaunty.. intrepid.. hardy..
<mizzy^^> what are these things?
<Raybdbomb> delicious morsels
<mizzy^^> i'm kind of new to this stuff and apparently those are versions or something
<mizzy^^> i don't know if i'm supposed to use intrepid or jaunty or dapper or what?
<Myrtti> mizzy^^: depends on what you want
<mizzy^^> :P
<zoredache> intrepid is the current stable version
<Myrtti> hardy is the current long term support version
<mizzy^^> are there definitions of these somewhere?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<zoredache> you might want hardy, if you plan on installing something and don't want any functionality changes for several years
<mizzy^^> I'm trying to get FreeNX
<mizzy^^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<mizzy^^> i will go with that one
<alienkid> Hi guys I need tutorial or guide on how to make one user of xubuntu look like winXP since some windows users use this computer and can't find the "X" button.(I tired LXP but it wouldn't install
<alienkid> )
<Myrtti> mizzy^^: are you on intrepid?
<mizzy^^> yes i guess so
<mizzy^^> 8.10
<mizzy^^> never knew it was called intrepid
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> just checking
<mizzy^^> didn't work anyways
<mizzy^^> wow.. another thing didn't work
<mizzy^^> does anything work on this?
<Myrtti> sure...
<Myrtti> just tell us _how_ it didn't work
<mizzy^^> :)
<mizzy^^> imma try again first
<mizzy^^> i am following the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mizzy^^> i have added it to software sources
<mizzy^^> now i select the button to 'reload the info'
<mizzy^^> AN ERROR OCCURRED
<mizzy^^> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2A8E3034D018A4CE
<Sw3RvE> so im guessing i have Intrepid Ibex since i have xubuntu 8.10
<R1cochet> yep
<Myrtti> "lsb_release -a" tells for sure
<mizzy^^> i guess i need to add this key.. but god knows where
<Sw3RvE> which is the better version? 8.10 or 8.04
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases tells the names to numbers
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: depends on preferences
<R1cochet> well 8.10 netwok manager will do ppo devices but 8.4 wont :(
<Sw3RvE> i see 8.04 has support until 2011
<R1cochet> tru i believe all #.4 releases are supported for long time
<knome> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<knome> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<knome> meh..
<Sw3RvE> ah
<Sw3RvE> isnt there a beta version out already
<Sw3RvE> 9.04?
<charlie-tca> R1cochet: not all of them are the same. 8.04 is LTS, 9.04 will be normal with 18 month support
<charlie-tca> 9.04 is Jaunty; it is in alpha now
<Sw3RvE> ah
<Myrtti> LTS is released every other year
<R1cochet> charlie-tca: thank you
<mizzy^^> does a text editor come with xubuntu or what?
<charlie-tca> three years, Myrtti
 * mizzy^^ blushes
<knome> mizzy^^, mousepad
<R1cochet> so 9.04 is a full release and out right now?
<charlie-tca> isn't it?
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: released. it's supported for three years
<charlie-tca> no, 9.04 is a development release, in testing right now
<mizzy^^> how can I start mousepad? :|
<charlie-tca> Thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> I have to search for that png graph...
<knome> mizzy^^, alt+f2 > mousepad for example
<charlie-tca> I get confused
<Sw3RvE> Applications / Accessories / Mousepad
<mizzy^^> ok
<Sw3RvE> knome that doesnt work for me
<Myrtti> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<Myrtti> ^
<knome> Sw3RvE, ?
<Sw3RvE> Alt + F2 = Run
<knome> Sw3RvE, yes.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: it should work
<Sw3RvE> it opens run for me... not mousepad.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: yes
<knome> Sw3RvE, yes, the next instruction was "mousepad"
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: and you type mousepad on the prompt
<Sw3RvE> oooo
<Myrtti> and hit enter
<Sw3RvE> i learned something new :)
<R1cochet> just noticed the ubuntu shop and wondering if there is or are plans for a xubuntu shop?
<knome> R1cochet, not at the moment.
<Sw3RvE> so i have about 700 mb swap memory but i cant ever tap into it unless i have a lot of crap open. lol
<R1cochet> bummer
<knome> R1cochet, what kind of xubuntu stuff you need? :P
<R1cochet> anything i can wear around and inform peeps that MS is not an option
<Sw3RvE> do they mail free xubuntu discs?
<Sw3RvE> or is that only for ubuntu
<knome> Sw3RvE, nope.
<knome> Sw3RvE, it is for ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu.
<R1cochet> y dont u dl an .iso
<Sw3RvE> wow we got jipped.
<Sw3RvE> bc im already using it. i was just wondering.
<knome> R1cochet, at some point i can provide you some material for printing shirts, for example.
<knome> R1cochet, i'm also thinking of printing xubuntu stickers.
<Sw3RvE> are there any 64-bit apps on the 64-bit version?
<R1cochet> Sw3RvE: i was on 64 and switched to 32 because i heard theres no performance gain on 64
<Sw3RvE> then why switch back to 32-bit if its the same?
<charlie-tca> 64-bit can use memory greater than 3.2 MB
<charlie-tca> no, 3.2GB
<charlie-tca> 32 bit is limited to 3.2GB ram
<Sw3RvE> does that include memory swap or actual RAM?
<charlie-tca> actual ram
<mizzy^^> anyone here used freenx?
<mizzy^^> i'm pretty sure i installed it, but i have no idea :S
<Sw3RvE> oh then i have 64-bit for nothing lol
<R1cochet> knome: that would be cool, lemme know and ill gladly pick up a couple
<Sw3RvE> my laptop only has 1.8 GB RAM
<knome> R1cochet, sure. i think i'll post something to the mailing lists once i get this done.
<charlie-tca> Not for nothing, Sw3RvE. It will still take advantage of 64-bit software.
<Sw3RvE> such as?
<charlie-tca> Depending on what you are doing, it can be faster
<R1cochet> ok ill sign up for mailer after i get back from work
<Sw3RvE> i have noticed...
<charlie-tca> Databases, spreadsheets
<Sw3RvE> when i moved a movie to my external hdd
<Myrtti> does 32-bit use all the cores of multiple core cpu's?
<Sw3RvE> it only took 30 seconds
<Sw3RvE> compared to 45+ seconds on windows xp 32-bit
<charlie-tca> Myrtti: I don't know
<charlie-tca> That too, Sw3RvE
<R1cochet> Myrtti: i have a dual core and both get used
<Sw3RvE> Myrtti: when i had 32-bit ubuntu it used both cores on this laptop.
<charlie-tca> Mine is only single core
<R1cochet> knome: if u get around to doing shirts i think long sleaves would be a nice addition
<Sw3RvE> you know how firefox has that check box that says warn me if i have too many tabs open... how come it NEVER warns me? lol
<Sw3RvE> it just crashes... weather im using linux or XP
<R1cochet> gtg
<knome> R1cochet, i suppose we'll just send designs to spreadshirt.com (or something similar) and let people order their own shirts
<knome> R1cochet, -- or what ever stuff.
<R1cochet> cool
 * charlie-tca (ducking) it just doesn't like you, Sw3RvE 
<Sw3RvE> lol
<knome> R1cochet, at least that's the plan. most possibly it's after jaunty release at least.
<R1cochet> later guys
<knome> o/
<Sw3RvE> how are you making your font brown or w/e color that is?
 * Sw3RvE like this?
<Myrtti> /me like this
 * Myrtti like this
<knome> doesn't look very brown for me.. ;)
<Myrtti> it's blue on mine ;-)
<Sw3RvE> how come its not color anymore
<Sw3RvE> well howd u do that
<knome> Sw3RvE, highlight.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: that is an action
<Sw3RvE> oh how do you highlight
<Myrtti> knome: tsktsk
<Sw3RvE> mwahahha
<Myrtti> highlight...
<Sw3RvE> how?
<knome> Myrtti, mörrrr, tuu tiskaamaan tänne :P
<Sw3RvE> i changed the color lol
<Myrtti> knome: e
<knome> Myrtti, ;'<
<Sw3RvE> i wish winamp would support linux
<Myrtti> try audacious
<knome> Sw3RvE, xmms = winamp-pre-3.0 :P
<Sw3RvE> i have it on yellowdog on my ps3. i couldnt figure out how to play streaming music tho. (shoutcast)
<Myrtti> knome: you should know better... xmms isn't in the repos anymore
<knome> Myrtti, :O
<Myrtti> knome: audacious is
<Myrtti> looks the same and has nicer gui
<knome> Myrtti, hmmkay.
<Myrtti> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 1133 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<Myrtti> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Sw3RvE> if anyone could walk me through playing shoutcast through it then i might try audacious on here.
<mizzy^^> does anyone here use FreeNX?
<mizzy^^> anyone? :P
<knome> uh? that's illogical "looks the same" / "nicer gui"
<Myrtti> knome: looks the same = the skinning capabilities are the same
<Sw3RvE> www.shoutcast.com if anyone can make that play on audacious or xmms2 then show me how...
<knome> Myrtti, you should've said that in the first place then :P
<Myrtti> ie. takes the winamp classic skins
<Sw3RvE> i can only get it to play on movie player
<Myrtti> nicer gui = it uses GTK2 instead of the ancient GTK1
<knome> well that's an improvement :P
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: install the extra plugins, I guess
<Sw3RvE> question... when i plug my flash drive it. do i have to unmount it before removing it.
<Sw3RvE> or an external hdd
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: preferably
<Sw3RvE> i right clicked it on the desktop and it didnt have the option available so i just closed it and removed it.
<charlie-tca> mizzy^^: doesn't look like anyone uses freenx
<charlie-tca> at least at the present time.
<Sw3RvE> ooh its eject. i clicked that last night and the stupid thing re-mounted. so i didnt think that was it.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: if you can't unmount it, then you can atleast type "gksudo sync" on the run prompt
<Myrtti> before yanking it off
<Sw3RvE> its called eject instead of unmount isnt it?
<mizzy^^> charlie, oh :(
<charlie-tca> yeah
<mizzy^^> i'm really not good with this stuff so I don't know what to do.. it doesn't work :(
<Sw3RvE> on yellowdog it says unmount thats why i got confused lol
<charlie-tca> Might be someone around later that knows
<knome> mizzy^^, you might also ask #ubuntu.
<knome> mizzy^^, freenx is not xubuntu specific and there's more people available in #ubuntu
<mizzy^^> ok
<Sw3RvE> yea they have like 1,000 people in there
<Sw3RvE> 1406
<mizzy^^> I asked but didn't get a response :P
<Sw3RvE> ask every few mins
<knome> please do not. :P
<Sw3RvE> lol
<Sw3RvE> where can i get more themes? or user interfaces...
<knome> xfce-look.org
<knome> gnome-look.org
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Sw3RvE> cool they have a mardi gras theme
<Sw3RvE> i cant figure out how to download one
<Sw3RvE> on xfce-look.org
<Sw3RvE> when i click download it just re-directs me to another page.
<Sw3RvE> i downloaded icons. how do i add them now?
#xubuntu 2009-02-19
<knome> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<knome> ehm.
<knome> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Sw3RvE> where is  ~/.themes/
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: exactly there
<B0BBY> anyone know how to check what XFCE uses for rendering?
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: that is, it's a hidden directory in your home directory
<Sw3RvE> that doesnt help me much...
<Myrtti> ~ is short for your home
<Sw3RvE> how do i access it
<Sw3RvE> oooo
<Sw3RvE> ok so in home how do i get to the themes folder
<Myrtti> tap ctrl-h
<Myrtti> and you should be able to see the hidden directories
<Sw3RvE> i see them. is there supposed to be a theme folder... i dont see one?
<B0BBY> themes for what?
<fearful> When I'm on Battery power my brightness doesn't dim, when I plug it back in to AC power, it dims. How can I fix this?
<Sw3RvE> applications/ settings manager / screen saver / power management
<fearful> Sw3RvE, yea well I already set the preferences there and nothing..
<Sw3RvE> oh, idk then... sorry
<Sw3RvE> did you reboot since then?
<fearful> Yes
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/322415 your bug?
<Sw3RvE> when mine is plugged in the brightness is all the way up. then when i unplug it the brightness goes halfway down and i can turn it back up to full.
<charlie-tca> bug 322415
<Sw3RvE> Myrtti are ya there?
<charlie-tca> fearful?
<Myrtti> sure, busy working
<fearful> charlie-tca: Yes
<Sw3RvE> do i need to create a theme folder?
<charlie-tca> Is that your bug I pulled up?
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: yes, if there isn't one
<charlie-tca> If not, could you put a comment on it?
<Sw3RvE> and it looks like i have to put a .in front of it
<Sw3RvE> a period .
<fearful> charlie-tca, I guess so cuz it's not working correctly
<Sw3RvE> does putting a period in the front of a file name make it hidden?
<charlie-tca> fearful: I don't have a way to fix it yet, but at least I can confirm the bug and developers will start on it.
<zoredache> yes
<zoredache> Sw3RvE: yes
<Sw3RvE> thansk zored
<fearful> charlie-tca, ok thanks
<charlie-tca> fearful: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<fearful> charlie-tca, 8.10
<zoredache> or at least it is hidden in that tools like ls will not see it unless you use an extra parmanater.  Don't depend on it for any form of security
<fearful> charlie-tca, I went pure xfce through removing gnome tho, I doubt thats why, it works fine when I was in gnome
<Sw3RvE> it will be more "Secure" in the sense that i wont accidentally delete it. lol
<charlie-tca> That could be why, since xubuntu uses gnome power manager. Although if you did not remove gnome, gnome-power-manager should still be there
<charlie-tca> Please comment on the bug report for me. Make sure you specify 8.10, since the bug is against 9.10
<fearful> charlie-tca, I do still have gnome-power-managment should I purge it and re-install?
<knome> charlie-tca, 9.10? wow. :)
<fearful> 9.04
<fearful> :p
<charlie-tca> You can try reinstalling it
<charlie-tca> okay, okay 9.04
<Sw3RvE> alright... how do i apply the icons now? normally?
<charlie-tca> I get excited when I can get these things confirmed
<knome> charlie-tca, freak. :P
 * charlie-tca guilty
<knome> ugh.. just did a massive facelift on a mediawiki page
<charlie-tca> yuk
<fearful> charlie-tca, seems to be working let me confirm
<charlie-tca> Great! fearful
<knome> i hate people who can't use subtitles, big letter when appropriate, good language, links inside text (putting them after paragraphs) and common sense
<Sw3RvE> when i go to user interface and icons they aren't there?
<knome> subtitles=headers :P
<Sw3RvE> -they*
<fearful> charlie-tca, yea its working now
<charlie-tca> knome: I think people just don't know how to do it
<charlie-tca> fearful: so just a reinstall? or purge, reinstall
<fearful> charlie-tca: Purge then reinstall
<knome> charlie-tca, there are billions of examples and a self-written help page. but this guy said it's unclear what the link "Help" means on a website...
<knome> charlie-tca, i told him he should try once.
<charlie-tca> knome: huh? "Help" wasn't clear enough??
<charlie-tca> Sounds like one of them "winners"
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah. he said it makes the page look like there's lots of something a user just *can't* understand because (s)he isn't a nerd.
<Sw3RvE> i hope i have a linux class some time before i get my associates degree in CNS
<charlie-tca> and I always thought that was why "help" is there; must be harder to understand than I thought
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah... he also said that we should remove a "logo" from the header of the page, because users don't know what that is supposed to mean...
<knome> \o/
<knome> epic fail
<charlie-tca> Sw3RvE: you can always take a look at Rutebook in ubuntu. Just install it from Synaptic-Package-Manager
<knome> charlie-tca, i'm happy that the real *users* of that site aren't that dumb.
<charlie-tca> knome: Yeah, you gotta be happy for that
<Sw3RvE> id rather take a class. i learn better hands on.
<Sw3RvE> i have yellowdog 6.1 on my PS3, Ubuntu, and Xubuntu... still im a noob. :)
<charlie-tca> I'm just a user of Xubuntu, with a little Ubuntu thrown in...
<Sw3RvE> i think xubuntu pwns ubuntu.
<fearful> When I right click open containing folder on firefox downloads it asks me what to open with, whats the xubuntu's file manager
<charlie-tca> fearful: thunar
<fearful> charlie-tca, where can I find it in the /usr/bin
<fearful> charlie-tca, got it thanks:p
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<Sw3RvE> i want this dock soo bad...
<Sw3RvE> http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=95885&file1=95885-1.jpg&file2=95885-2.jpg&file3=95885-3.jpg&name=Yakano+-Colors-
<Sw3RvE> i think i have the icons from that. they look the same.
<charlie-tca> It's just how everything gets put together, isn't it?
<Sw3RvE> are you talking to me charlie?
<charlie-tca> commenting on <Sw3RvE> i think i have the icons from that. they look the same.
<Sw3RvE> yea i downloaded those icons that are in the screenshot i posted. the ones in the dock on the bottom. i would love to have that dock on mine with those icons.
<B0BBY> what dock is it?
<Sw3RvE> i have no idea i think its called cool dock or something
<Sw3RvE> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885
<Sw3RvE> Kooldock*
<B0BBY> but how will you install?
<Sw3RvE> no idea...
<B0BBY> oh Kooldock.
<Sw3RvE> im a noob.
<Sw3RvE> especially if it works just like the mac dock
<Sw3RvE> the icons get bigger when you hover over them
<B0BBY> I use wbar and it's been the easiest to install.
<joshjtl> hi, can I install xubuntu on ubuntu without making xubuntu settings (including xfce in general) default? (also without installing all the xubuntu logos, boot splash, login manager etc?)
<Sw3RvE> does it look like the mac dock?
<B0BBY> not exactly. but icons get bigger when hovering.
<charlie-tca> Sw3RvE: install it from Synaptic; it is a dock for KDE
<Sw3RvE> wbar?
<charlie-tca> joshjtl: after removing all that, what is left of Xubuntu?
<B0BBY> right wvar.
<Sw3RvE> or kooldock
<B0BBY> *wbar
<charlie-tca> kooldock
<Sw3RvE> sweet
<B0BBY> you can try both. and see which you like. If kooldock is what you want, you should probably install that.
<charlie-tca> joshjtl: what are you using now, gnome ?
<joshjtl> I'm not asking not to have XFCE or the Xubutu settings, I'm only asking how I can install them without making them Default...? I want to be able to switch to it every now and then
<joshjtl> charlie-tca: yes, just a standard Ubuntu install
<charlie-tca> So if you install xubuntu-desktop, you can select Xfce or Gnome at login by clicking on session
<charlie-tca> The then run indepedent of each other
<Sw3RvE> ok i installed kooldock. how do i enable it now?
<charlie-tca> I have no idea. Maybe check for docs in /usr/share/doc/kooldock
<B0BBY> it's either in your settings or some kooldock doc should tell you how. :)
<joshjtl> charlie-tca: does installing xubuntu-desktop install the xubuntu boot splash
<charlie-tca> yes, but you can select whether to use that or gnome splash screen, I think.
<charlie-tca> I haven't done it in a year
<joshjtl> ok
<joshjtl> thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Sw3RvE> wow can i search for this
<Sw3RvE> they have so many folders
<charlie-tca> what does?
<Sw3RvE> i found it.
<Sw3RvE> how do i use this?
<B0BBY> use what?
<Sw3RvE> Kooldock
<Sw3RvE> is this it
<Sw3RvE> To compile with debug, run:
<Sw3RvE> $ CXXFLAGS="-D_ENABLE_DEBUG" ./configure --enable-debug=full
 * charlie-tca has a really hard time seeing what Sw3RvE is seeing
<Sw3RvE> im looking at the readme ^
<B0BBY> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387337
<Sw3RvE> i found kooldock in user/share/ doc/ kooldock
<B0BBY> just says to type in kooldock in teh run dialog.
<B0BBY> alt-f2.
<Sw3RvE> ok i did that. it says by default its hidden at the bottom. move my mouse at the bottom... nothing happens.
<B0BBY> that or maybe it doesn't have any icons configured....
<Sw3RvE> how do i do that drag one down there?
<B0BBY> no idea. trying to install it now to see what it does.
<Sw3RvE> i thought i installed it?
<B0BBY> or how it is configured.
<B0BBY> no, I'm trying to install it to see it.
<Sw3RvE> thanks
<Sw3RvE> this isnt exactly easy lol
<Sw3RvE> it looks like i installed a shadow but i cant see it
<B0BBY> ok, it's installing all of kde libs....
<B0BBY> you see anything under your applications menu?
<Sw3RvE> all i got was a message saying it looks like this is the first time you used kooldock yada yada move your mouse down...
<B0BBY> probably restart X. hopefully that will take care of it.
<Sw3RvE> ah
<Sw3RvE> ill reboot
<Sw3RvE> i still dont see it...
<Sw3RvE> o snap it works but its not working very good it looks buggy
<B0BBY> ok, so it's working now?
<knome> Sw3RvE, like any software starting with "k" ;)
<Sw3RvE> yea
<Sw3RvE> lol
<B0BBY> right, it will probably work nice the kde.
<Sw3RvE> it doesnt even have the cool icons i guess i have to put those manually some how
<B0BBY> get wbar. it's neat.
<B0BBY> and it will hassle you lot less.
<Sw3RvE> The program name or command kfmclient openProperties /home/sw3rve/.kde/share/apps/kooldock/menu/00_konqueror.desktop cannot be found. Please correct the command or URL and try again
<B0BBY> ok, that' givings you kde error.
<Sw3RvE> does Wbar look like a virus when ur using it. this thing is garage
<Sw3RvE> it looks like garage different glitchy  colors all over lol
<Sw3RvE> garbage****
<B0BBY> it's trying to launch som ekde stuff. If you can find where to configure what happens when you click on it, then you shoudl be able to give it commands that work.
<Sw3RvE> yea but i dont know any commands
<B0BBY> wbar looks pretty good. and it takes a minute to install and runs right away.
<B0BBY> 5 minutes from now you could be looking at it.
<B0BBY> commands would be "firefox"
<B0BBY> or "evolution"
<B0BBY> depending on what you want to launch.
<Sw3RvE> run from terminal?
<fearful> any suggestions why swap at 0%
<B0BBY> run from terminal? the commands?
<B0BBY> no the commands would be where you can configure what kooldock button will do what.
<Sw3RvE> yea
<charlie-tca> fearful: because you have enough memory for whatever is running
<Sw3RvE> Advanced options: Run from terminal (its a checkbox)
<fearful> charlie-tca, I've always had enough and always uses some.. on gnome
<fearful> charlie-tca, just thought it was wierd
<charlie-tca> Xfce is not gnome. It uses less resources
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: well if you're doing something like "top", probably run in terminal. the rest, no.
<fearful> using more ram tho
<B0BBY> firefox, not run in term.
<fearful> B0BBY: You can
<fearful> B0BBY, you can run anything on the terminal.
<Sw3RvE> i was just asking bc it was an option
<B0BBY> fearful: you can run anything in terminal sure. But if you're configuring a dock bar to run stuff, you don't want every button to launch stuff as "run in terminal". :)
<fearful> B0BBY, good point:p
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: so it's doing something for you?
<B0BBY> fearful: right, the thing was Sw3RvE was asking if he should check that option for his dock buttons. :)
<B0BBY> fearful: it would be hilarious two have two windows per app. LOL
<fearful> B0BBY, depends, debugging :p
<fearful> B0BBY, well yea not per app :p
<Sw3RvE> lol idk i think im trying to get a pidgin icon
<Sw3RvE> and i cant locate the damn icons i downloaded
<B0BBY> fearful: oh, definitely, very cool thing to be able to debug and stuf....
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: don't worry. after a month of configuring this stuff will be second nature.
<Sw3RvE> ok this application is garbage!
<Sw3RvE> it looks like crap when i hover over it
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: there's avant window navigator. and wbar.
<Sw3RvE> The program name or command /home/sw3rve/.kde/share/apps/kooldock/menu/00_firefox.desktop cannot be found. Please correct the command or URL and try again
<B0BBY> avant will want compositing and some opengl something or other.
<Sw3RvE> then it doesnt work lol
<Sw3RvE> does it only work with a desktop icon? if so that is pointless to have the dock if its on my desktop.
<Sw3RvE> bobby is wbar buggy at all
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: do you see something where you can configure what will be launched when you click on the web browser ?
<Sw3RvE> kooldock is horrible
<Sw3RvE> no i manually added an application
<Sw3RvE> and in the command blank i typed firefox
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: no, wbar is not buggy at all. I run it fulltime. (rarely use it, 'coz of keyboard shortcuts).... but for "pretty" factor it's there.
<Sw3RvE> ok im going to uninstall this hopefully. this one really sucks.
<B0BBY> it looks beatiful.
<Sw3RvE> i cant find it
<Sw3RvE> is that in synaptic or add/remove
<Sw3RvE> i need to reboot i took koolbar off but its still running.
<B0BBY> It is the kate winslet of dock bars.
<B0BBY> do you use a terminal window?
<B0BBY> you're comfortable with cli?
<Sw3RvE> wow. now i have a kooldock tab on the applications menu.
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: you use cli?
<Sw3RvE> cli?
<B0BBY> command line interface. also known as terminal window
<Sw3RvE> yea if you can tell me what to type lol
<Sw3RvE> i used it on here and on yellowdog to instal repos
<B0BBY> ok, type in "sudo apt-get remove kooldock" without quotes.
<B0BBY> rather do: sudo apt-get purge kooldock.
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove kooldock
<Sw3RvE> [sudo] password for sw3rve:
<Sw3RvE> Reading package lists... Done
<Sw3RvE> Building dependency tree
<Sw3RvE> Reading state information... Done
<Sw3RvE> Package kooldock is not installed, so not removed
<Sw3RvE> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Sw3RvE>   libavahi-qt3-1 libarts1c2a kdelibs4c2a libartsc0 liblualib50 xdg-user-dirs
<Sw3RvE>   libqt3-mt kdelibs-data liblua50 libaudio2
<Sw3RvE> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Sw3RvE> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve@sw3rve-laptop:~$
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: ok, don't cut and paste output here. it will cause you to be kicked.
<Sw3RvE> oh sorry
<B0BBY> anything more than one line should be pasted on a pastebin. :)
<Sw3RvE> i dont know what that is lol
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: ok, do: sudo apt-get autoremove.
<zoredache> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: that should autoremove all unused package from your machine.
<Sw3RvE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119884/plain/
<Sw3RvE> like that?
<B0BBY> yeah. like that.
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: you can simply do: 'command' | pastebinit.
<B0BBY> it will paste the output of the cmd, and give you a url to give in the channel. :)
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: ok, you did: sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Sw3RvE> not yet, is libadio2 needed?
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: if autoremove is selecting it to be removed, it should ok to remove it.
<Sw3RvE> ok done
<Sw3RvE> do i have to reboot to remove kooldock from my applications menu?
<Sw3RvE> i feel like im using windows with all the rebooting...
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: not sure. but before you reboot, you might as well  install wbar.
<Sw3RvE> how?
<B0BBY> what you've done so far is:
<B0BBY> 1 - installed and app and not liked it.
<B0BBY> 2 - removed it
<Myrtti> hmm
<B0BBY> 3 - cleaned your system
<Myrtti> you don't actually need to reboot all the time
<Sw3RvE> oh
<B0BBY> now for wbar: sudo apt-get install wbar
 * Myrtti goes back to fiddling with LaTeX, MediaWiki, and the wonderful world of for loops and grep
<Sw3RvE> E: Couldn't find package wbar
<Myrtti> !info wbar
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in intrepid
<Myrtti> can see that...
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: it might be in some non standard repo.
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> let's stop for a while
 * Sw3RvE stops
<Myrtti> what are you actually trying to achieve?
<Myrtti> my backlog doesn't go that far
<Myrtti> ie. what is it that you want wbar,kooldock or what ever to show?
<Sw3RvE> install a wbar. kooldock was crap.
<Myrtti> tsktsk, mind the language
<B0BBY> Myrtti: he was using kooldock. didn't like the performance and couldn't get it to launch an app.
<Myrtti> oh, right
<B0BBY> Myrtti: I thought, I'd help out by helping install wbar.
<Sw3RvE> i would like a dock with Firefox, Pidgin, Xchat, Word, Mousepad....
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: sudo aptitude install cairo-dock
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: have you tried Avant Window Navigator already?
<Myrtti> if you don't like Cairo-dock, you could try that after that.
<B0BBY> Myrtti: I tried avant, and it just wouldn't work. the screen shots looked very nice tho.
<Sw3RvE> as long as it works and doesnt look like a glitch
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: try that cairo-dock.
<Myrtti> I like cairo-dock myself
<Sw3RvE> bobby so did the kooldock screenshots. thats about it tho. lol
<B0BBY> Myrtti: lol how many docks are there. like a mill. I use wbar. simple pretty.
<Myrtti> I used awn for a while, but cairo won my heart
<Myrtti> B0BBY: if it's not in the repos, I don't install it.
<B0BBY> Myrtti: I actually never use it. I have keyboard shortcuts to launch stuff. I prefer it that way.
<Sw3RvE> ok so do run cairo?
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: hit alt-f2 and type in cairo-dock
<B0BBY> Myrtti: wbar was in the repos but just not default ones. I probably had to turn on some third party repo from synaptic GUI.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: there's quite a few different configuration options for it
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: so you can tweak it to your hearts content
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: you need to have composite on though
<Myrtti> B0BBY: that's just the thing, I don't usually install from outside official repos
<Sw3RvE> composite?
<Myrtti> and I don't recommend it to anyone either
<Sw3RvE> isnt that video?
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: applications - settings - settings manager
<Sw3RvE> and then...
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: window manager tweaks - compositor - enable display compositing
<B0BBY> Myrtti: I'll enable the universe, restricted, and multiverse but normally don't add any new to the list.
<Myrtti> B0BBY: well, since ubottu couldn't find wbar, it isn't in those repos...
<Sw3RvE> oh snap
<Sw3RvE> did that just make my windows clear?
<Sw3RvE> or transparent
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: it might do that as well :-)
<B0BBY> Myrtti: hmmm.... might I have done a .deb double click.... ? might be then. LOL
<B0BBY> Myrtti: but yeah it's nice to know that you can isntall tons of stuff for free and uninstall it in a jiffy. :)
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: I think kooldock might have looked awful because you didn't have composite on
<Myrtti> I don't know though
<Myrtti> B0BBY: that's one of the reasons why I use aptitude instead of apt-get - aptitude gets rid of unneeded stuff more gracefully :-)
<Sw3RvE> do i have to save the theme settings/
<Sw3RvE> lol maybe that was why
<B0BBY> Myrtti: hmmm.... interesting. I've just been apt-get purging.
<Sw3RvE> i like this one better anyways.
<Sw3RvE> WOW this is awesome
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: it uses GTK for the gui and such
<Sw3RvE> i love this one!
<Myrtti> :-)
<Sw3RvE> where did it go lol
<Sw3RvE> i used it... then it went bye bye :(
<B0BBY> it's just making that you  paying attention.
<Sw3RvE> ?
<Sw3RvE> lol
<B0BBY> :)
<Sw3RvE> seriously where is it
<Myrtti> try typing in ps axu |grep cairo-dock in the terminal to see if it crashed
<Myrtti> "ps axu|grep cairo-dock"
<Myrtti> if it returns only grep cairo-dock, then it did
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve    6981  0.6  1.2 165676 23900 ?        Ss   19:44   0:03 cairo-dock
<Sw3RvE> sw3rve    7476  0.0  0.0   7452   884 pts/0    S+   19:53   0:00 grep cairo-dock
<Myrtti> ok, so it's still there somewhere :-)
<Sw3RvE> so that means it did or didnt
<Sw3RvE> lol
<Sw3RvE> these docks must hate me
<Sw3RvE> i thought the whole point of a dock is that it is DOCKED...
<Myrtti> try to move your cursor to the middle of the bottom edge of your screen
<Myrtti> some of the themes implement auto-hide :-)
<Myrtti> it might also be underneath other windows
 * Myrtti looks at her coffee mug sadly, and returns to work
<Sw3RvE> do you have the bottom panel on yours?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> I've got only cairo-dock :-)
<B0BBY> Myrtti: you're working?
<Sw3RvE> now its working
<Myrtti> B0BBY: sadly yes
<Myrtti> 2009-02-19 03:56:59
<B0BBY> Myrtti: in U.S. or non U.S. place.
<Myrtti> I'm going to be so dead today
<B0BBY> sorry to hear you're working....
<Ragamufin> hi all
<Myrtti> I love my work, but I wish I had gotten things done earlier
<Sw3RvE> thanks for helping me get this dock working :)
<Myrtti> joys of telecommuting - working around the clock
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: no prob :-)
<Myrtti> Ragamufin: hello
<Sw3RvE> now can i add the desktop switcher to the top panel?
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: yup
<Sw3RvE> in settings?
<Ragamufin> Myrtti, how long have you been using *buntu
<Sw3RvE> i cant figure out how to
<Myrtti> Ragamufin: since... Feb 2005
<Sw3RvE> Myrtti: all they have in add new items is show desktop
<Darth_Tux> Myrtti, run anything else as well?
<Myrtti> Darth_Tux: odd Debian here and there, have been forced to configure few SuSe's (ewwww)
<jcsaxx> need help
<jcsaxx> I'm a Linux Xubuntu 8.10 newbie and can't get wireless working
<jcsaxx> can someone help me with the steps?
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: right-click on the taskbar (that says applciation), select Add New Item.
<B0BBY> Sw3RvE: in the new window scroll down.... the weather thing is one of those.
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<jcsaxx> will someone please help me?
<Sw3RvE> yes but they dont have the one that changes back and forth from Desktop 0, Desktop 1
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: I just use ctrl-alt arrows :-P
<jcsaxx> hello
 * Myrtti returns to work
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: hello, hopefully someone can walk you through
<Sw3RvE> oo that works too
<jcsaxx> i sure hope so
<jcsaxx> i want to quit using windows
<jcsaxx> it sucks out all my ram
<Sw3RvE> no windows Vista sucks ram and every other resource.
<jcsaxx> i have an old dell laptop (only 500 megahertz, 256 ram)
<Sw3RvE> XP runs perfectly fine
<jcsaxx> all i want to do is surf the net, that's pretty much it
<Sw3RvE> you should look into Xubuntu
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: obviously, he has ;-)
<Sw3RvE> lol
<Myrtti> he/she
<B0BBY> XP runs great. No issues, never crashes (compared to Xubuntu. :)), never hogs any resource unless I run something resource hungry.
<B0BBY> haven't used vista on a full time basis.
<jcsaxx> i have xubuntu 8.10 installed right now on the laptop, but don't know how to get wireless to work
<Sw3RvE> wifi-radar is your answer :)
<jcsaxx> i have two different wireless cards that i can use
<Sw3RvE> i think Myrtti helped me install it.
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: are they pcmcia or usb or built-in?
<jcsaxx> one is a linksys wpc54gx4 and the other is a no-name card that I bought off eBay
<jcsaxx> they are pcmcia
<jcsaxx> i have been wanting to use linux for over a year now and every time that i try, i fail
<jcsaxx> i can never get the wireless to work
<jcsaxx> my wife keeps laughing at me, and i'm tired of it
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: do you know how to use pastebin services?
<jcsaxx> no i don't
<B0BBY> don't do it to prove you wife wrong, tho.
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<B0BBY> LOL
<Sw3RvE> id do it lol
<Myrtti> B0BBY: he could just laugh at his wife and tell a stressed chick trying to procrastinate work in the middle of the night helped him to make it work and laugh :-P
<jcsaxx> so i shouldn't be using this chat for this kind of question?
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: yes.
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: sorry
<Myrtti> no
<B0BBY> Myrtti: :)
<Myrtti> I mean, arh.
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: what I mean is
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: now that you know what pastebin is, I'm going to ask you to use it to give me some info about your hardware
<jcsaxx> oh ok
<Myrtti> this is what we're going to do
<Myrtti> if you can navigate to applications - accessories - terminal and open it up
<jcsaxx> you have my full attention, at least until my wife bugs me again
<Myrtti> and type "sudo lshw -C network" while one or all of the cards are in
<Myrtti> it will ask your password
<Myrtti> take the output of that command, copy it to your clipboard...
<Myrtti> hold on...
<B0BBY> Myrtti: next thing you'll sayy is: "I need you to type your password in this channel." :P LOL
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: are you connected with that laptop to Internet now?
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: with a cable?
<jcsaxx> no, i am not...i'm on a desktop, but have laptop sitting next to me...i'm on cable with desktop...
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> so ditch the idea about pastebin then :-D
 * Myrtti is getting too tired
<jcsaxx> ok, sorry...i should have mentioned that, but didn't know
<Myrtti> no, my bad
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: anyway, you could try to ask at #ubuntu too. Hardware problems are universal to both Ubuntu and Xubuntu and the troubleshooting goes along the same lines in both
<jcsaxx> ok, i'm a first timer on this irc thing, too
<Myrtti> you can join #ubuntu with /join #ubuntu
<jcsaxx> can you give me a link to what your talking about?
<Myrtti> unless someone else is up to the hardware challenge?
<Myrtti> !hardware | jcsaxx, if you haven't yet read this
<ubottu> jcsaxx, if you haven't yet read this: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
 * Myrtti really has to return back to work
<fearful> How can I install openoffice 3 on xubuntu, I downloaded a setup and said something that can't access java, but I already have it installed and latest
<jcsaxx> thanks for trying to help me
<Darth_Tux> any idea when the next LTS will be released?
<charlie-tca> fearful: you can try #ubuntu with that.
<Myrtti> jcsaxx: whatever keeps me procrastinating :-D
<Myrtti> Darth_Tux: april 2010
<nikolam> jcsaxx, you should come before :) also ubuntuforums is great place
<charlie-tca> Darth_Tux: 2010
<Darth_Tux> Myrtti, that is a long ways out
<nikolam> Darth_Tux, this lts is supported till 2012
<Myrtti> Darth_Tux: 8.04 will be supported for a year even after that
<Myrtti> on desktop
<charlie-tca> Darth_Tux: 8.04 is not even a year old
<Darth_Tux> 8.04 and my computer dont get along
<Myrtti> Darth_Tux: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<charlie-tca> You could try 8.10
<nikolam> Darth_Tux, what are problems?
<Darth_Tux> login screen had unreadable fonts
<nikolam> Darth_Tux, what graphics you use?
<Darth_Tux> intel something or another
<Myrtti> I just looooove that diagram
<nikolam> You can set up vesa driver in /etc/X11/xorg cong with sudo nano . You can log in to your machine with ctrl+alt+f2 and do that. sudo restart and then set it up.
<Darth_Tux> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<nikolam> Also you can do lspci | less to see what is your graphics
<nikolam> Darth_Tux, that should do out of box,
<Darth_Tux> in 8.10 it does
<nikolam> Darth_Tux, you were usin 8.04 lts?
<Darth_Tux> yes
<nikolam> Darth_Tux, it could be nice thing to report on launchpad if lts don`t work with intel graphics out of box. Also there is 8.04, 8.04.1 and 8.04.2 i think
<Darth_Tux> nikolam, i am not honestly sure which it was
<Darth_Tux> i suppose i could reinstall it, though i would hate to not be able to fix that problem
<nikolam> anyway if 8.10 is ok, that`s it :)
<Darth_Tux> 8.10 is ok atm
<Darth_Tux> how well does ubuntu handle being dist-upgraded?
<charlie-tca> as in upgrade to the next version?
<charlie-tca> or as in apt-get dist-upgrade for daily updates
<Darth_Tux> right to the next version
<charlie-tca> It is tested before each release. It seems to work most of the time
<charlie-tca> As long the current version is up to date
<Darth_Tux> i have ubuntu on my kids computer and want to upgrade it, and am fairly sure it is an older version. might even be the LTS
<nikolam> i personally use lts. it works just fine for me on desktop etc
<charlie-tca> If it is 8.04 and working, you could leave it. Otherwise, upgrade following http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Darth_Tux> i have a run of the mill update going right now
<Darth_Tux> 200+ apps
<charlie-tca> I do mine daily
<Darth_Tux> clearly i havent been
<Darth_Tux> wireless on that machine was down for some reason
<charlie-tca> such things happen
<Darth_Tux> irksome
<nikolam> Darth_Tux, got to figure out model/producer name for that wireless. some are supported, some are not. It is usually producer`s fault, anyway. But with exact info on model name, you can search for solution
<Darth_Tux> it is working again
<MrDiggs^> hey all
<MrDiggs^> anyone know what port x11vnc works on?
<genii> MrDiggs^: `5900 + number of the screen
<MrDiggs^> yeah that's it
<MrDiggs^> how can i check open ports on the machine?
<MrDiggs^> nmap -sT -O localhost
<MrDiggs^> ?
<MrDiggs^> that the best way?
<spasticteapot> I've tried everything, but my M-Audio Audiophile USB soundcard won't work.
<spasticteapot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070199&highlight=m-audio+audiophile
<Daemonbuntu> heh, most distributions freak out on USB soundcards
<Daemonbuntu> Fedora seems to handle them ok
<spasticteapot> I bought this one because I was told it would work, ironically.
<Daemonbuntu> yeah, well, my webcam is supposed to work with the new GSPCA driver
<Daemonbuntu> it only works in Fedora
<spasticteapot> Considering that it's quite a lot easier to build a good sound input unit when you've got access to as much space and  clean power as you want (vs. a PC, where you've got electrical and RF noise everywhere and almost no space at all), it's no wonder you see USB soundcards.
<spasticteapot> Aren't you supposed to be encouraging me to use Ubuntu?
<Daemonbuntu> heh
<Daemonbuntu> try asoundconf
<Daemonbuntu> I think that's what I used to set my USB sound card as default anyway
<spasticteapot> How do I do that?
<Daemonbuntu> GNOME's settings suck and usually don't work
<spasticteapot> Does xubuntu use GNOME settings?
<spasticteapot> Also, what should I do with asoundconf, specifically?
<Daemonbuntu> I think it was asoundconf set-default-card
<spasticteapot>  asoundconf list
<spasticteapot> Names of available sound cards:
<spasticteapot> tm
<spasticteapot> TM?
<Daemonbuntu> asoundconf lists them
<Daemonbuntu> errrr "asoundconf list" to list them
<spasticteapot> I did.
<spasticteapot> There's only one soundcard connected.
<spasticteapot> I disabled the internal one.
<Daemonbuntu> and from that list you can pick what you want and use "asoundconf set-default-card Intel" for example
<Daemonbuntu> it sucks, there should be a better way to handle multiple cards without it freaking out on you
<spasticteapot> I don't have multiple cards, though - I disabled the internal audio in the BIOS.
<spasticteapot> Holee crap.
<spasticteapot> It worked.
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<spasticteapot> I've been trying to get that working for over a week.
<Daemonbuntu> yeah, peripherals can be irritating :)
<Daemonbuntu> had I known how craptacular Linux is with multiple sound cars, I would have just bought an analog headset
<Daemonbuntu> *cards
<Daemonbuntu> hehe
<Daemonbuntu> every distribution has some hella weird bugs
<Daemonbuntu> all its own :P
<Xikkub> just installed xubuntu. there is no startx command in the "busybox". how do i start the graphical mode?
<Sw3RvE> ooo ive been on the wrong channel
<Xikkub> i guess nobody knows how to use xubuntu here, then -.-
<Xikkub> o rly?
<Sw3RvE> i was on ubuntu i thought it was this one
<Xikkub> well arent they all the same? they all use the same debian kernel, they just have different guis]
<Daemonbuntu> ya rly
<Xikkub> lol but seriously, can anybody help?
<Xikkub> start graphical mode in xubuntu
<Daemonbuntu> what's wrong?
<Xikkub> im stuck at the "busybox" console
<Xikkub> there is no startx command like in red hat
<Daemonbuntu> should be
<Xikkub> startx: not found
<Daemonbuntu> try
<Daemonbuntu> /usr/bin/startx
<Daemonbuntu> :)
<Xikkub> not found either :/
<Xikkub> heres the info of the console....
<Xikkub> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built in shell (ash)
<Daemonbuntu> what the hell are you doing in that?
<Xikkub> then (initramfs)
<Xikkub> i have no clue!
<Sw3RvE> what is the command to run pidgin
<Daemonbuntu> you should be in bash
<Xikkub> its what i got when i first loaded up xubuntu after installing
<Daemonbuntu> just humor me
<Daemonbuntu> type bash and hit enter
<Daemonbuntu> then try startx
<Xikkub> bash not found -.-
<Daemonbuntu> /usr/bin/bash ?
<Xikkub> ah maybe
<Myrtti> being in busybox is a sign of something being ... wrong.
<Xikkub> ah.
<Daemonbuntu> Myrtti: Must be a sign of something really horribly wrong
<Daemonbuntu> cause I've never seen it
<Xikkub> oh shit ya i forgot
<Myrtti> not necessarily
<Xikkub> i wasnt supposed to let it sit at boot
<Daemonbuntu> and I've had Ubuntu get messed up more ways than I care to think of
<Xikkub> lemme try something
<Myrtti> but I'm not capable of troubleshooting it in this stage of fatigue
<Xikkub> yeah the installer told me not to do anything at boot because it had to configure
<Xikkub> ya i fucked it up
<Myrtti> Xikkub: mind your language, we have minors present :-/
<Myrtti> or, could have
<Xikkub> lol wasnt aware
<Xikkub> i am extremely sorry for my language, everybody
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> what did you do?
<Myrtti> forgot something?
<Xikkub> in the documentation, i WANT supposed to boot into xubuntu after i installed it
<Xikkub> i was supposed to wait for it to do some configuration etc etc, but i had a memory lapse
<Xikkub> ugh i have no clue what to do
<Xikkub> ill just reinstall >.<
<Sw3RvE> myrtti i got a few to work :)
<Xikkub> whats the fastest debian-based system
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: excellent
<Sw3RvE> what is the command to open Home
<Xikkub> man, i lost the page with the info for installing xub
<Xikkub> had to install through wubi cuz it couldnt partition my hdd right :/
<Myrtti> Xikkub: please don't CTCP version people without asking them first
<Xikkub> CTCP?
<Myrtti> I could have told you myself I use irssi :-)
<Xikkub> oh i was just messing around with the commands :P
<Xikkub> didnt know :S
<Myrtti> Xikkub: messing on the channels can get you kicked :-/
<Xikkub> rly!?
<Myrtti> I should know, I'm an op :-D
<Xikkub> just by queriying and infoing and whoising?
<Xikkub> i just got a new irc client
<Myrtti> well doing a channel wide ctcp versioning on #ubuntu will get you banned.
<Xikkub> what does that do?
<Myrtti> so I suggest not doing it there, or in other channels either.
<Myrtti> asks everyone on the channel what irc program they use
<Xikkub> OH
<Xikkub> lol crazy
<Xikkub> ill be sure not to do that
<Myrtti> so be careful with those commands
<Xikkub> i just wont touch anything
<Xikkub> ^ ^
<Xikkub> ugh i hate this. i cant install anything
<Xikkub> xub doesnt detect my xp install
<Xikkub> AHH!
<Xikkub> OMG! IT CAN DETECT MY WIRELESS NETWORK
<Xikkub> I AM IN HEAVEN
<Sw3RvE> it can?
<Xikkub> dear god, xubuntu is my savior
<Xikkub> a partition manager, bulk renamer
<Xikkub> dear god
<Xikkub> Daemonbuntu: i found the problem. ty
<Daemonbuntu> what was it?
<Xikkub> i was using wubi for one thing, which i have problems with
<Xikkub> and i also didnt let it reboot a few times
<Xikkub> so im trying to install it to the hdd through booting from cd
<Xikkub> and hey, it was able to find my wireless network!!!!!!!!!!
<Daemonbuntu> Linux on NTFS
<Daemonbuntu> would could go wrong?
<Daemonbuntu> ;)
<Xikkub> i dunt get it :S
<Xikkub> tis bad?
<Xikkub> should use fat32 or sumtim?
<Daemonbuntu> WUBI is seriously just....wrong
<Xikkub> yeah i couldnt get regular ubuntu to install right :/
<Xikkub> i just have to keep rebooting and remove bit by bit
<Daemonbuntu> I have XFS, but since GRUB is stupid, I also have a 350 meg /boot partition with Ext3
<Xikkub> omg grub. i just barely removed it
<Daemonbuntu> Mandriva is the only distribution that will have GRUB boot XFS without panicking
<Xikkub> grub: omg you dont have ubuntu on this hdd, i wont let you start
<Sw3RvE> whats wrong with grub? i thought it was a good boot loader?
<Xikkub> i installed ub on another hdd
<Sw3RvE> lol
<Xikkub> so i removed it and it freaked out
<_Pete_> why is ubuntu panicking? xfs module not included on initrd-image?
<Daemonbuntu> GRUB sucks and Ubuntu doesn't give you the option of installing LILO
<Xikkub> exactly
<Sw3RvE> can someone please tell me the command for the Home folder?
<Daemonbuntu> Mandriva apparently fixed it so it can boot XFS
<Daemonbuntu> to go there?
<Daemonbuntu> cd ~
<Xikkub> off topic question, but does the cpp system("x"); send commands to terminal if used on linux?
<Sw3RvE> this dock is cool but its hard to configure...
<Xikkub> what dock
<Sw3RvE> Cairo-Dock
<Sw3RvE> it looks like the MAC dock.
<Xikkub> ah. neato
<Sw3RvE> yea it is. i just have to figure out what commands to put so it will launch the applications.
<Xikkub> haha
<Sw3RvE> this stupid kooldock tab is still on my applications menu and i removed the program and have rebooted.
<Xikkub> hehe
<Xikkub> omg stupid microsoft office, unisntall already
<Daemonbuntu> I want to know why all the AAC files you encode with sound juicer sound like ass
<Daemonbuntu> they sound like the music is being played under water
<Xikkub> maybe its just a cr@ppy encoder
<Xikkub> I want to know why Microsoft Office 2003 takes so long to unisntall
 * Daemonbuntu screws with the Vorbis setting to get Q8 :P
 * Xikkub luvs xub now
<Xikkub> how do u pronounce it
<Xikkub> zoobuntu
<Xikkub> ?
<Sw3RvE> Xubuntu is awesome
<Xikkub> ixubuntu?
<Xikkub> how to pronounce
<Sw3RvE> look on the wiki
<Daemonbuntu> seems to take about as much RAM as Ubuntu
<Xikkub> it srsly says that?!
<Xikkub> Daemon: really?
<Sw3RvE> mine doesnt
<Sw3RvE> xubuntu executes faster
<Xikkub> it all depends on what u got running, what comp u have
<spasticteapot> I know it used to be faster than Ubuntu.
<Xikkub> im so happy it can detect wireless networks now
<spasticteapot> Which is why I started with xubuntu - I learned Linux on a dirt-cheap POS machine because I was afraid of nuking the main machine.
<spasticteapot> Also, I was 14, and couldn't afford anything better.
<Xikkub> i spent countless hours trying to set up drivers and now i dunt need 2 do tht enymore
<Sw3RvE> spas what are you using for wireless what application?
<Daemonbuntu> I learned on Mandrake Linux in 1998 :P
<Xikkub> lol i learned on win95 in 1995
<Xikkub> :P
<Sw3RvE> i learned on ubuntu last year 2008
<Xikkub> i got red hat in 2000
<Daemonbuntu> if we're talking first computer, a Commodore 64
<Daemonbuntu> 1988
<Xikkub> haha. my first comp was win95
<spasticteapot> I got my Commodore 64 as a hand-me-down when I was 3.
<Daemonbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64
<spasticteapot> It wasn't worth much.
<_Pete_> year contest! :) I love those... I started ircking with my amiga around 1989 :)
<Xikkub> yeah i was three when i started my win95
<Xikkub> omg i have to eat over 50 pazelles before tomorrow
 * genii hugs his Heathkit Z80
<Sw3RvE> now i have 5 icons working :)
<Xikkub> hawhaw
<Xikkub> i have none because im still rebooting :(
<Xikkub> lets hope for the best when installing xubuntu
<Xikkub> im partitioning right now /\ fingers crossed
<Xikkub> %#*@#*%
<Xikkub> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<Xikkub> The resize operation has been aborted.
<Xikkub> why is this happening to me ??~?~~? >:o
<Sw3RvE> idk when i have a problem with Windows XP i just re-install it. lol
<Sw3RvE> but then i keep everything i need on an external hdd
<Xikkub> well the xubuntu installer isnt lettng me resize my paritions
<Xikkub> i dunno wtf is going on
<Xikkub> and i dont want to use wubi again -.-
<Xikkub> :,(
<forces> saluton
<genii> Xikkub: You can only resize partitions if you have the filesystem driver installed for whatever they are formatted as, if not native linux ext types.
<genii> Also ntfs complains if the thing hasn't been scanned and marked clean
<Xikkub> so i would have to install an ntfs driver for it
<Xikkub> what do i use to scan :S
<genii> Xikkub: Yes
<genii> Xikkub: Normally you scan it with chkdsk from your windows install
<Xikkub> okay
<Xikkub> i googled ntfs drivers linux and im not sure what i  need to download
<Xikkub> xubuntu doesnt have ntfs capabilities integrated?
<genii> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Xikkub> so ill go download ntfsprogs?
<Xikkub> then i load that onto my ubuntu running off of the live cd in my computer
<Xikkub> and then i partition?
<genii> Xikkub: Yes
<Xikkub> wow thanks. i nevah wouldve gotten that
<Xikkub> ill try it now
<Xikkub> download link on sourceforge is apparently broken
<Xikkub> sad panda :(
<Xikkub> man, i really needed this too
<Xikkub> wait i got it!
<Xikkub> genii: sorry to keep asking, but would i need the kernel ntfs module? or just ntfsprogs
<genii> Xikkub: As far as I remember just to install it from package manager
<Xikkub> oh ok
<genii> (it's been a while since I had any ntfs partitions)
<Xikkub> yeah im not used to having internet on linux -.-
<R1cochet> Xikkub: i have ntfs drives on my system did you get it to work?
<Xikkub> need to fix up my wireless XD
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<Xikkub> lol it wrked the 1st time
<R1cochet> ur wireless did?
<Xikkub> ya
<R1cochet> what xubuntu u on?
<Xikkub> newest
<Xikkub> 8.1 right
<Xikkub> wtf how is it not wrkin wirelessly again
<R1cochet> laptop?
<Xikkub> yeah, but im using a wireless usb adapter
<Xikkub> because wireless isnt built in
<Xikkub> i had a horrible time with ndiswrapper last time i tried it
<Xikkub> but when i first booted into xubuntu it had detected my wireless!!!
<Xikkub> and i got internet :/
<Xikkub> i dont understand why its not working again!!!!!!!
<Xikkub> AHH
<Xikkub> got it!
<Xikkub> scared the sH1t out of me
<R1cochet> ok so to setup ntfs drives on xubuntu u will need ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs
<R1cochet> dl from synaptic
<Xikkub> ok ill load up the manager
<R1cochet> and for gui to setup the drives ull also want ntfs-config
<Xikkub> ok ill dl all of those
<R1cochet> so grab those 3 packages
<Xikkub> cool, thanks!!!
<R1cochet> np
<Xikkub> linux people are such nice people
<R1cochet> once u have all 3 goto: applications>system>ntfs config tool
<R1cochet> check both boxes and hit ok
<Xikkub> can i simply do an apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Xikkub> synaptic isnt loading :/
<Xikkub> ?
<R1cochet> yes but do "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs ntfs-config"
<Xikkub> "sorry the program jockey-gtk closed unexpectebdly
<Xikkub> and yeah i feel more comfortable in terminal
<Xikkub> gui is too confusing
<R1cochet> i understand
<R1cochet> well i cant help u setup the mount points in terminal sorry
<Xikkub> okay its download
<Xikkub> mount points?
<R1cochet> u wont need ntfs config tool to do in terminal tho
<Xikkub> like partition points
<R1cochet> u have to mount the drives
<Xikkub> mount hdd?
<R1cochet> nope no partitions
<Xikkub> well ill let this thing download real fast
<R1cochet> if u want xubuntu to see the drives u have to mount them
<Xikkub> k everything is dled and installd installed
<Xikkub> ill go to apps>sys>ntfs now
<Xikkub> ahh. nifty
<R1cochet> yep
<Xikkub> "click here to set a mount point"
<Xikkub> i shall do so
<R1cochet> so after u check both boxes and hit ok a new screen shows
<Xikkub> what do i type for mount point :S
<Xikkub> and there is only one box btw
<Xikkub> oh add a name
<R1cochet> yea i erase what it put in the box and just type the name u want,
<Xikkub> ill say "XUBUNTU"
<R1cochet> ok but the will be the name of ur ntfs drive in xubuntu :)
<Xikkub> guess what
<Xikkub> MOUNTING FAILED
<Xikkub> yay
<R1cochet> wtf
<Xikkub> mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use
<Xikkub> disconnect external devices in windows by safely remove hardware
<Xikkub> ahh
<R1cochet> ok i take its an external drive then?
<Xikkub> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/xubuntu -o force
<Xikkub> no its internal
<Xikkub> ill try that command above
<Xikkub> oh wait
<Xikkub> UNCLEAN SHUTDOWN
<R1cochet> did u properly shut down windows the last time it accessed that drive?
<Xikkub> hmm
<Xikkub> probably not
<R1cochet> thats the problem
<Xikkub> i shall reboot and shutdown cleanly XD
<R1cochet> that should fix ur problem :)
<R1cochet> see ya when u get back
<Xikkub> no im on other computer
<Xikkub> ill make sure i copy those comamnds so i dont lose them
<Xikkub> k ive booted back up
<R1cochet> ok now try the tool again
<Xikkub> ill have to redl the stuff so ill be a sec
<R1cochet> y do u need to redl ?
<Xikkub> re download
<Xikkub> remember, im launching this off my live cd
<R1cochet> i didnt know u were using a live cd
<Xikkub> yeah i am
<R1cochet> but i dont think u can save anything while running from live cd
<Xikkub> well you can do anything you want, but once you reboot, you will lose everything
<R1cochet> hmmm cool
<genii> Well, you can save changes too if you have a partition with special name like casper-cow
<Xikkub> haha yeah you can
<genii> But anyhow you can install packages of whatever onto livecd if ram is large enough to hold it.
<R1cochet> ahh cool
<Xikkub> lol  i got justbarely enough
<Xikkub> not the best laptop, but it should work
<Xikkub> 256mb
<Xikkub> :S
<Xikkub> yess
<Xikkub> enabled write support for internal device?
<Xikkub> enabled write support for external device?
<Xikkub> ill just leave internal device checked
<R1cochet> yes
<R1cochet> either way
<Xikkub> so is it done or something
<Xikkub> it just disappeared so i assume it worked
<R1cochet> did u name it?
<Xikkub> yup
<R1cochet> ok now open file browser
<Xikkub> k
<Xikkub> im there
<R1cochet> click on filesystem
<R1cochet> go into media
<R1cochet> folder
<Xikkub> k
<Xikkub> ah i see
<R1cochet> viola
<Xikkub> oh nice, now i can see all my files for windows
<Xikkub> now when i go to install, it should work?
<R1cochet> install what?
<Xikkub> xubuntu
<Xikkub> onto the hdd!
<R1cochet> not sure
<Xikkub> im running it on live cd so i need to isntall it
<Xikkub> ill try
<R1cochet> think once u install u will need to redl the packages again
<Xikkub> how much space does xubuntu need
<Xikkub> yeah i know ill need to redl
<R1cochet> i hope u know how to create a dual boot system
<Xikkub> less than 10 gigs im sure
<Xikkub> and yes
<R1cochet> ok cool ur set bro
<R1cochet> and enjoy the beauty of linux
<Xikkub> i just have to see if i can install xubuntu onto it :S
<R1cochet> u should be able to np
<Xikkub> whats nice is that ubuntu and its brother os's repartition nicely so its very simple to dual boot
<Xikkub> One interesting thing to note though - Ubuntu is happy to read NTFS partitions, so one potential configuration option is to either create a 2nd NTFS partition which will house data for access by both operating systems, or simply a 2nd hard drive, again formatted with NTFS.
<Xikkub> it was having problems when i repartitioned the hdd
<R1cochet> for a while i had a windows partition, xubuntu, and a 3rd ntfs partition for both
<Xikkub> wouldnt you just have two partitions, one for each
<R1cochet> i do now
<Xikkub> or teh thrid was used for storage or sothin>
<R1cochet> 3rd was for storage
<Xikkub> yeah i WOULD justinstall ubuntu on the entire disk and be done with it but i dont own the computer hehe
<R1cochet> but since ive reformated the entire drive and now have 40g for winblows and the rest for linux
<Xikkub> haha
<R1cochet> ahh i understand
<Xikkub> its a work computer and they want to keep the windows in tact
<R1cochet> tho i find i need windows unfortunately for a couple games and rosetta stone
<Xikkub> but i can easily install and unisntall linux
<Xikkub> yeah i like games and rosetta stone :)
<Xikkub> apparently lots of games are very slow
<R1cochet> some of the games didnt run to well in wine for me
<Xikkub> like they work but slowly
<R1cochet> yep
<R1cochet> then i tried setting up a virtual drive for windows but ran just as slow for me
 * genii watches Far Cry happen in bionic-man speed
<Xikkub> lol i need to finish this electron orbital configuration prog in 3 hours
<Xikkub> everything works except when trying to calculate cations and anions
<R1cochet> Xikkub: u can setup ur xubuntu to look just like windows if need be :)
<Xikkub> haha no ty
<R1cochet> www.gnome-look.org
<Xikkub> its a simple look as is
<R1cochet> have a look at that site its great and full of diff themes
<R1cochet> also u might look into compiz-fusion
<R1cochet> well enjoy
<Xikkub> yeah compiz fusion is amazing
<Xikkub> whoaaa the partitioner cant even see the file system now
<Xikkub> i guess ill just reboot AGAIN and see what i can do :/
<Xikkub> ugh. nothing is working
<tim__> does anyone here have trouble running starcraft
<Xikkub> dunt play starcraft, sorry
<tim__> ok cuz i ran it on xp but it runs real slow on my linux
<Xikkub> yeah lots of games run slow on linux
<tim__> it sucks i cant even play it
<Xikkub> no way to fix it (im pretty sure)
<tim__> ok
<tim__> while im here do you happen to know how to set up a bridge connection
<tim__> ethernet
<Xikkub> you mean like bridge across ethernet or bridge like vmware
<Xikkub> ahh ur too fast
<Xikkub> you mean like use the wireless of one computer on another
<Xikkub> ?
<tim__> yes im trying to run a bridge from my xbox 360 to my laptop so i do not have to buy the wireless connection thing
<tim__> but i dont know how on linux
<Xikkub> ah. yeah i dont know how to do it on linux either. i can do it for win
<Xikkub> no lin tho
<tim__> yea i can do it on win too
<Xikkub> cant we all
<Xikkub> :)
<tim__> haha
<Xikkub> ugh i cant even install xubuntu
<tim__> why not?
<Xikkub> sad panda :(
<tim__> panda?
<Xikkub> no sad panda = i am sad
<Xikkub> the partitioner keeps trying to resize my partition to put xubuntu on
<Xikkub> but it just randomly fails and says "I CANT DO IT"
<Xikkub> like oreilly
<tim__> hmm maybe you don't have enough remaining space on your HD
<Xikkub> and im quite sure there is enough spaec for ubuntu
<tim__> ok
<Xikkub> and xubuntu or whatever
<Xikkub> ya its annoying
<tim__> how much space is left on HD
<Xikkub> 11g for xubuntu
<Xikkub> more than enough
<Xikkub> AHHHHG
<tim__> haha yup thats plenty
<Xikkub> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted.
<tim__> im not sure why it cannot partition
<Xikkub> i mean wtf
<tim__> yeah
<Xikkub> ricochet u ther?
<tim__> hmm>
<tim__> ?*
<Xikkub> richochect = smart guy who prolly left this irc
<tim__> oh
<R1cochet> just came back
<Xikkub> haha
<Xikkub> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted.
<Xikkub> ntfsprogs just makes it worse :/
<tim__> what kind of comp do you have
<Xikkub> compaq
<tim__> RAM, HD.....ETC
<Xikkub> 256 ram
<Xikkub> thats all you should need ;)
<tim__> ok
<R1cochet> i dunno what to do to fix that partitioner issue u have
<R1cochet> sorry
<Xikkub> hmm
<tim__> desktop or lappy
<Xikkub> lap
<R1cochet> im gonna watch new firday13th now
<R1cochet> gl Xikkub
<Xikkub> kk
<Xikkub> ty
<R1cochet> bbl, np
<Xikkub> lol
<tim__> lol im bored as fuck and trying to spark conversation
<Xikkub> im trying to fix this stupid problem
<tim__> i know
<Xikkub> i neeeeeeeeeed this to work
<tim__> why do you actually want xubuntu
<Xikkub> i SHOULD just install it over xp on the laptop but i cant
<Xikkub> because i am a programmer
<tim__> oh
<tim__> ok
<R1cochet> u might want to try to defrag that windows partition in windows b4 u try install xubuntu
<Xikkub> hahah i made sure i did that too
<Xikkub> so THATS out of the question
<Xikkub> maybe a chkdsk again :/
<tim__> how are you partitioning it for space
<Xikkub> the guidedpartitioner
<Xikkub> it takes the free space and adds that to the new partition
<tim__> oh
<Xikkub> this is the problem i get but in xubuntu
<Xikkub> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18301624/screenshot_fail.png
<tim__> im sure your beyond this but did you try googling it
<Xikkub> sorry if links are illegal but whatever
<Xikkub> hawhawhawh cant believe u asked that
<tim__> lol
<tim__> i dont care if its illegal
<Xikkub> illegal meaning ops ban u for posting links
<tim__> yea it is
<Xikkub> den too bad
<Xikkub> man this sucks so much
<tim__> copy pasteed link
<Xikkub> i can boot into the live cd and access everything but just isntalling it to the hdd causes problem
<Xikkub> nice
<Xikkub> i think i shall try wubi again
<Xikkub> cant believe im doing that again
<tim__> well can you just run it off live cd or do you need it on hd for what you are doing
<_Pete_> what filesystem the partition you are resizing using?
<Xikkub> running it off a live cd has many disadvantages
<Xikkub> its ntfs but that shouldnt be a problem seeing as debian now lets you manage ntfs file systems
<Xikkub> debian is quite good at resizing ntfs
<tim__> well gl
<tim__> i g2g
<Xikkub> lol
<Xikkub> gl as well
<Xikkub> ugh. apparently not many people get this error message
<Xikkub> as with most of my problems
<Xikkub> well see ya'lls
<Xikkub> i fixed it by using wubi
<Xikkub> is there any real disadvantage of using wubi besides it not being on its own partition, anybody?
<Myrtti> Xikkub: well
<Myrtti> Xikkub: wubi has that covered in it's faq...
<Myrtti> I'd personally not use wubi for other than demonstration purposes or temporary installs
 * Xikkub[A] is now away - Reason : cuz i fk!ng want to
<TheSheep> Xikkub[A]: can you please disable that?
<nawa> Hi all
<nawa> where can I find info on optimizing xubuntu?
<forces> nawa, google?
<nawa> g where can I find info on optimizing xubuntu :)
<genii> nawa: If you're feeling brave look into apt-build
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * genii makes more coffee
<Reno`> ls
<ActionParsnip> oh that should be a factoid :D
<ActionParsnip> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Reno`> unlucky alt+tab sorry ;)
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<frambler> hi people :)
<Insu> hello
<frambler> I have a question, but isn't a particular linux question... I want to buy an netbook (acer one, especifically), but before I buy it, I need to know if it is good enough to develop web applications and c++.
<pleia2> "develop" can mean all kinds of things, you should look up what kind of power your "development" requires and compare it to the specs of the netbook
<ablomen> frambler, well depending on the size of your hands the keyboard of those things might be a bit small for writing a lot of code
<frambler> well, web applications I think it will be good enough. I'm not so sure if it'll fill my needs on c++. I'm starting on it. I work as webdeveloper, but I want now to work on c++ game development.
<ablomen> i can imagine compiling taking some time.. they are not hugely fast
<frambler> I have a powerful desktop computer which I can develop heavy c++ stuff. The netbook would be only to practice, getting easier.
<frambler> but as I can see, it's possible to compile and build (even if it isn't fast), so might be a good deal for me.
<frambler> it's small and easy to take it to places like university :)
<TheSheep> considering how people were developing c++ and web applications 10 years ago with the hardware available back then, any modern computer will do
<TheSheep> keyboard size might be an issue
<TheSheep> coding usually involves lots of typing
<TheSheep> I wouldn't go below 12"
<TheSheep> but that's with my hands
<ablomen> you could always buy something like this btw > http://www.matias.ca/foldingkeyboard/
<ablomen> if your really gonna code a lot on it, i would do that anyway, since "special" characters are in weird places on many laptops
<ppwnepdawueqw> good day
<ppwnepdawueqw> : )
<ppwnepdawueqw> Erm I'm experiencing some problems with Xubuntu... Desktop went all black and I don't know what might of caused that. Read a couple of treads about it on the ubuntuforums
<ablomen> frambler, oh and for web scripting, dunno if you are in to front-end developing, a screen res >= 1024x768 might be a good thing to look out for
<ppwnepdawueqw> but I don't have a clue what to do
<TheSheep> ppwnepdawueqw: press alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop'
<ppwnepdawueqw> TheSheep it came to life again, thank you
<ppwnepdawueqw> so why did that happen? o_o
<TheSheep> ppwnepdawueqw: for some reason it crashed
<frambler> ablomen: actually I don't think the resolution of acer one is a problem for webdeveloping. 1024x600 would let me create web apps and people would not experience the horizontal scroller :)
<frambler> and I never tried a netbook keyboard before, so I don't know it it will hurt my hand. I think I'll give a try.
<ablomen> :)
<frambler> thank you for your opinion by the way. :-)
<ablomen> heh sure np
<SiDi> hello people !
<SiDi> I has a question : how can i retrieve the source of a package that is in the repo .?
<charlie-tca> This is what the bugsquad uses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<charlie-tca> What package are you looking for?
<SiDi> coreutils
<SiDi> found it in packages.ubuntu.com
<SiDi> but i thought there was a command to download the source of a package
<SiDi> just can't remember it, and as im behind a proxy i cant ask on #ubuntu :(
<forces> man apt-get
<SiDi> okey that was stupid
<SiDi> apt-get source \o/
<forces> :P
<SiDi> and with aptitude, any idea ? :p
<forces> man aptitude
<SiDi> damn :(
<forces> :P
<forces> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<SiDi> hehe actually i dont think aptitude has a source command :)
<SiDi> see you peeps, have a nice afternoon
<Pres-Gas> Hey all
<Ragamufin> hi Pres-Gas
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Darth_Tux> hello all, i am using xubuntu from a flash drive. the menu fonts once it boots are HUGE!!! is there a fix for this?
<charlie-tca> What version are you using?
<Darth_Tux> it is the LTS
<charlie-tca> Strange, I hadn't heard of 8.04 doing that. The fix is to lower the font DPI. Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager
<charlie-tca> User interface ; Font DPI ; set it down to about 96
<Darth_Tux> hmmm, the problem is i am not sure i can get to that with the menus being as messed up as they are
<charlie-tca> It is a struggle. I had to do it myself once here
<Darth_Tux> will that work in the live environment?
<charlie-tca> It's like looking in a magnifying glass
<charlie-tca> Don't know if works in live.
<Darth_Tux> i will give it a try
<Darth_Tux> biab
<charlie-tca> Sounds like something broke when you put it on the flash drive
<Darth_Tux> charlie-tca, it wasnt doable
<charlie-tca> Sounds like something broke when you put it on the flash drive
<charlie-tca> Can you boot a livecd?
<Darth_Tux> sometimes. the 8.10 worked ok from the flash, and is installed and working, i just prefer the more stable things
<Darth_Tux> my cd drive is moody
<charlie-tca> Stay with 8.10 then. It is a stable version
<charlie-tca> The difference is three year support or 18 month support
<Darth_Tux> probably right, i will no doubt be using debian sometime in the next year anyhow
<Darth_Tux> charlie-tca, i need to edit my fstab to add a windows partition, the ubuntu fstab has different set up,
<Darth_Tux> the whole UUID stuff, does it need that?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<rocko> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/northern_ireland/7899171.stm
<abc> On a system with 147 MB Ram, it works Xubuntu alternate install ?
<rocko> maybe abc
<abc> 450 Mhz P3
<rocko> maybe you should try debian
<abc> maybe or real :)
<rocko> it requires 28mb of ram
<abc> no while my Wlan card not work , maybe...
<rocko> debian requires 28mb of ram
<charlie-tca> abc: it will run so slow you can make coffee while waiting
<rocko> coffee :(
<rocko> is bad for your teeth
<rocko> it is better to go for a run
<abc> i must now download a Linux system
<charlie-tca> might take 4-6 hours to install
<abc> no
<rocko> than drink caffine
<rocko> ,g debian
<abc> i have Realtek 8180 L its support xubuntu ?
<rocko> !g debian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g debian
<abc> i will click i buntu not ; configure and not finish.
<abc> i mean : no time.
<abc> i have Realtek 8180 L its support or not ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<abc> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<abc> Okay i loading Xubuntu, its exist Alternate ?
<rocko> !debian
<abc> i will dont use windoze.
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<charlie-tca> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<abc> ubuntu == xubuntu ; ubuntu/xubuntu != debian ; Right ?
<rocko> supported for 18 months to 5 years is crap
<rocko> it only does security updates
<rocko> not updates for software to add new features
<charlie-tca> rocko: what about bugs?
<rocko> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6170488551.html
<zoredache> rocko: perhaps for desktop users, but people running servers tend to not really care about the latest wizz-bang feature in firefox, and instead want nothing to change unexpectedly
<rocko> Things have changed. "Dapper was not updated in the way our users expected," Woodford said. "Personally, I think the Ubuntu people spoke sincerely and accurately, but perhaps ambiguously. So there was a misunderstanding among users. The fact is Dapper was updated with security fixes, but not with new versions of the applications."
<abc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze#Realtek Its supports Hard says. Xubuntu TOO ??
<abc> after hardy**
<abc> rt8180
<rocko> abc you should try sidux http://sidux.com/
<rocko> it is also based off of debian sid like ubuntu is
<abc> realy , wath is when doesnt work out of box my wlan...
<rocko> but it is vanilla sid
<rocko> what are you saying abc ?
<rocko> is english not your first language ? abc
<abc> yes
<rocko> I mean by vanilla sid as in it does not add any thing extra
<rocko> ubuntu adds a bunch of other things
<rocko> that makes it buggy it seems
<rocko> which I did not experience buggy problems with sidux running it live like I did with ubuntu
<charlie-tca> abc: Xubuntu is just ubuntu with the xfce desktop. It should support whatever Ubuntu supports for wireless
<abc> THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
<abc> Thaat i will heart.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<abc> :)
<rocko> plus it also auto detects my exact resolution so the text font for boot up messages is not all messed up
<Sw3RvE> im a noob i have no idea how to use WiFi Radar lol
<charlie-tca> Sw3RvE: me neither
<Sw3RvE> why cant they just make an app that scans access points and asks for the sec key if there is one?
<abc> Have Xubuntu an Network Applet yes ?
<zoredache> because wireless cards don't consistantly provide a 'scaning' api
<rocko> abc sidux also has xfce too
<charlie-tca> yes it has Network Applet
<abc> good.
<zoredache> but it is getting better
<abc> ok rocko.
<Sw3RvE> well laptop wise im pretty sure they can scan ... right
<Sw3RvE> hmm
<alienkid> Uh, guys, my computer just did that weird restart thing again.
<alienkid> (Alien's brother here.)
<alienkid>  It also didn't seem to reigster the sudo tun2fs changing of the fsck mount number.
<alienkid> My brother just came down and said we didn't change the right thing for fsck and that we can't with the right.
<alienkid> Onw. (I hate my brother.)
<alienkid> Swap gained, starting up.
<charlie-tca> Do a hard power off?
<alienkid> loaded gdm
<alienkid> logging in.
<alienkid> desktop
<alienkid> Started fine.
<alienkid> Changing to Foxkeh now. Brother will take over here.
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: if they use wubi
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: I wouldn't suggest hard power off
<alienkid> hi real AK here
<charlie-tca> What is the "that weird restart thing again"
<Foxkeh> Foxkeh here.
<charlie-tca> Myrtti: I'm lost again...
<Foxkeh> The screen flashes for a second(Blue streak in the middle.) and then goes black, the bios beeps out the ok,(Dun dun dun, dun dun dun.) and it goes fine.
<Foxkeh> So, any idea how to change the fsck correctly?
<Myrtti> Foxkeh: you have installed with wubi, haven't you?
<Foxkeh> Yep.
<rodzyneck> hello
<Myrtti> Foxkeh: I'd leave the fsck as it is
<Foxkeh> What's your problem? Did you crash?
<Foxkeh> Why?
<Foxkeh> Then I'll have to reinstall, won't I?
<Myrtti> hm?
<Foxkeh> Alien found something that said it doesn't do anything in Wubi.
<alienkid> and last time it forced it, it failed
<Foxkeh> Just tell me howo to change it.
<rodzyneck> i'm trying to install xubuntu, ubuntu or even gentoo on my laptop, through disc drive connected via pcmcia, and obviously it doesn't work... any ideas haow to make it work?
<rodzyneck> it boots from the cd, but when i try to install or boot livecd it stops
<zoredache> where does it stop?  How much memory do you have?
<Foxkeh> Myrtti?
<rodzyneck> 256mb
<rodzyneck> it stops on the screen with the logo and moving strip underneath
<zoredache> hrm...  Have you tried the cd verification option to make sure your disk is good?
<rodzyneck> doesn't work either
<rodzyneck> but i've just burnt the cd
<rodzyneck> i guess the problem is with mounting the cd drive
<rodzyneck> because its on pcmcia
<zoredache> perhaps.  Have you considered trying to install with the alternate installer?
<Foxkeh> How are you installing? Partition or Wubi?
<zoredache> it tends to work inplaces where the the livecd installer won't boot
<rodzyneck> do you mean the different iso or some parameteres for this one
<zoredache> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<rodzyneck> Foxkeh: me? i don't understand :)
<rodzyneck> zoredache: i can try
<Foxkeh> Did you install by partitioning or using Wubi?
<rodzyneck> sorry, didn't know what wubi was
<rodzyneck> i'm booting from the cd so definitely not wubi
<rodzyneck> but couldn't get anywhere because it crashes right after choosing an option after booting
<lukinfore>   system-config-printer-common
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> The following packages have been kept back:
<lukinfore> what does that mean?
<Foxkeh> Wubi installs inside Windows(If you used Windows.) as a virtual disk.
<zoredache> lukinfore: what where you doing that cause dyou tog et that message?
<charlie-tca> lukinfore: means it did not upgrade the package; usually it is waiting for additional dependencies
<lukinfore> charlie-tca tnx
<Foxkeh> So, Myrtti, how do I fsck in Wubi?
<Myrtti> Foxkeh: I've not used wubi myself so I wouldn't know
<lukinfore> well it doing update using synaptic, but installs additional package
<lukinfore> how could i force apt-get to do it?
<lukinfore> *can
<Foxkeh> Great.
<Foxkeh> So, anyone know how to fsck in Wubi?
<charlie-tca> lukinfore: I wouldn't force it; give it a day or two and see if it updates itself
<lukinfore> nonono, that was already when updating xfce
<lukinfore> it keep more and more package, from update to update
<lukinfore> i mean, it seems apt-get prefer keep old version instead of upgrading package +install additional
<lukinfore> i should read man
<lukinfore> but it is so big
<chewit> the feature freeze was today. does this mean that xubuntu 9.04 will ship with 4.6RC
<charlie-tca> I have better luck updating with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" . It seems to work better
<charlie-tca> chewit: not really
<charlie-tca> It will depend on when 4.6 final is released
<chewit> ah
<chewit> i thought once the feature freeze has passed, u can't upgrade the package versions anymore
<chewit> u can only fix bugs
<lukinfore> but shouldn't dist-upgrade upgrade to 9.10?
<charlie-tca> We can get an exception, too
<chewit> ah
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<chewit> how come firefox 3 was not an exception for hardy
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't think it was ready in time, but it is in hardy now
<gsuveg> re
<chewit> quick question, is abiword 4.6.6 in jaunty now
<rodzyneck> trying alternate now, seems to be working
<chewit> i saw the email that it had been uploaded
<gsuveg> after sleep my system is not locked
<charlie-tca> yes, chewit
<chewit> excellent
<gsuveg> i see wehre before i worked
<gsuveg> i need somethink to setup ?
<gsuveg> i want after sleep enter password to use my notebook
<charlie-tca> You can do that using the screensaver to lock the screen before is sleeps
<gsuveg> charlie-tca, yes but in gnome its works for example :P
<zoredache> charlie-tca: any idea on how to make it work, when you want to force it to sleep?
<gsuveg> and i dont setup the lid to sleep
<charlie-tca> no idea; the answer from xfce on a bug was use screensaver
<johan12> hi y'all. some times when rebooting/shuting down my laptop the screen turns black and it's like the computers still running but it kinda gets stuck and doesn't reboot/shutdown, any ideas?
<charlie-tca> I wonder if you can install whatever gnome uses for it?
<charlie-tca> johan12: file a bug against "linux"
<gsuveg> charlie-tca, gnome have a bug in battery with my acer one :P
<johan12> charlie-tca: as a beginner i don't know what you mean
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> johan12: You can file a bug report since it is not waking up fully. You do that at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Make sure you specify the make and model of the computer
<charlie-tca> johan12: It will be a bug in the kernel or in the video driver, so there will be questions for you to answer later
<johan12> charlie-tca: i thought my sys was wrong configured
<Ishmael> how would i get a cgi file to work in xubuntu?
<zoredache> install apache, and configure it to allow programs to execute
<Ishmael> then it can run in the /var/www/ ?
<zoredache> you will of course need whatever intpereter the cgi uses installed
<zoredache> yes
<zoredache> check your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default it already as a directory in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ enabled for cgi.  you would simply need to apply the same directives to the folder under /var/www where you want stuff to run
<zoredache> past that, you'll probably want to check out #ubuntu-server, or #apache for more help
<Ishmael> k, thanks
<Ishmael> oh awesome, i think that sets me on the right track
<Darth_Tux> how does the development version of *buntu compare to Debian testing in stability?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I only test Xubuntu
<joshjtl> hi just installed xubuntu on a slightly old machine, screen looks very odd. Mainly fonts are difficult to read.
<charlie-tca> Go to User Interface and set hinting-Full, sub-pixel hinting RGB
<joshjtl> can anyone help me figure this out
<joshjtl> ok
<joshjtl> hinting is already full, but sub pixel hinting rgb isnt on
<joshjtl> do i need to log out to get this to do anything charlie-tca?
<charlie-tca> Also make sure anti-aliasing is on
<joshjtl> it is
<charlie-tca> It is immediate on mine
<joshjtl> hmmm ok no change then
<joshjtl> ubuntu didnt look like this
<charlie-tca> Might be you have experiment with those settings
<charlie-tca> gnome uses different font rendering than Xfce
<joshjtl> hmmm
<joshjtl> nothing is working
<charlie-tca> What font are you using?
<joshjtl> charlie-tca: default, and its sans
<joshjtl> i'm going to try booting off ubuntu live cd and copying the xorg.conf
<lukinfore> how to launch display-settings from console?
<lukinfore> nvm
<joshjtl> ok, coping xorg.conf from ubuntu live to xubuntu, (ubuntu live screen looked normal) xubuntu continues to look wrong...
<joshjtl> can anyone help me fix this screen problem please
<alienkid> The XPLuna theme won't let me change the panel background using my .gtkrc-2.0 or using it's gtkrc file. what do I do?
<alienkid> NVM
<joshjtl> ﻿hey folks, my monitor can do the res of 1280x1024, but in settings I can only change to 1280x800, do I need to change this in xorg.conf?
<joshjtl> if so how
<joshjtl> hello?
<charlie-tca> You can try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf that you copied
<joshjtl> charlie-tca: xorg.conf doesnt list resolutions anymore
<charlie-tca> Restart and use recovery mode; XFix
<joshjtl> ok thx
<rubix> msg pzt i went ahead and rfri and now after the install @ first boot it freezes so ima try a diff version of windows
<bac> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> hello
<lukinfore> someone on jaunty can try to change resolution via xfce4-display-settings?
<charlie-tca> Okay, I tried
<lukinfore> hmm
<charlie-tca> It is a nice interface we got, huh
<lukinfore> not works for me
<charlie-tca> It just didn't do anything
<charlie-tca> I did not say it worked... just that I tried
<lukinfore> heh
<charlie-tca> But hey, it is better than when we did not even have one
<charlie-tca> maybe? At least without it, you don't expect it to work
<lukinfore> so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/331751
<charlie-tca> Thanks for that one. I just triaged it.
<lukinfore> np
<lunix> hi guys:) Im going to install xubuntu for the first time now, and I have a question: Is it very different from ubuntu, and does it has access to the same packages?  Why and when use xubuntu?  :)
<cody-somerville> Its similar to Ubuntu and yes you can access the same packages.
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu is good if you like it :)
<lunix> my computer is 2000Mhz 512Mb RAM, and a old 250mb videocard
<lunix> will that work well? :)
<lunix> I have read that its it a bit quicker than ubuntu. why is that? it still uses gnome?  maybe less prosesses running?
<arualavi> it uses xfce (www.xfce.org)
<lunix> ohh xfce:) always wanted to try that!  I love gnome though, but im sure Ill like xfce too :)
<knome> lunix, you will be fine with your pc.
<alienkid> Hi guys I just installed updates for today and now firefox isn't working(it starts), the back/forward buttons are gray and so are the stop, reload, and home buttons, the addres bar also doesn't display the address anymore. To top things off log-in buttons don't work(launchpad and others) and my bookmarks are gone(I have tried uninstalling all addons no effect, reinstalling package doesn't work)
<alienkid> here's a link that's like my proplem
<alienkid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/253998
<charlie-tca> So, did resetting the permissions work for you too
<alienkid> give me a sec I was reading it and it crashed
<alienkid> ok yep that fixed it
<alienkid> odd wonder why that happens
<charlie-tca> Root takes over when you start firefox from it.
<alienkid> I didn't start firefox from it
<rocko> what is this "Please enter the master password for the Software Security Device."
<charlie-tca> What did you click on?
<arualavi> rocko, maybe this http://www.smartcomputing.com/TECHSUPPORT/detail.aspx?guid=&ErrorID=29874
<Xikkub> hey ricochet
<KronK0321> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an issue I'm having with xfce
<Xikkub> whats the problem
<Xikkub> dunno if i can help
<knome> !ask | KronK0321
<ubottu> KronK0321: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xikkub> lol happens all the time XD
<KronK0321> when I lanch startxfce4 my screen goes blank. I get some hard drive activity but no keys respond. ALT-CTRL-DEL performs a normal reboot
<Xikkub> ctrl alt f7?
<knome> KronK0321, did you install with wubi?
<Xikkub> current screen display may be messed up
<KronK0321> none of the ctrl-alt-F-keys work
<KronK0321> That's what I was thinking. Possibly an xorg.conf deal?
<Xikkub> i have a wubi installation because i couldnt do it otherwise
<KronK0321> Well, I tried the xubuntu desktop live CD but it had issues booting as this is an old laptop. So I tried the xubuntu alternate CD. It installed great but, at first boot, same thing: black screen
<KronK0321> I wasn't able to get to a command-prompt, so I used my Ubuntu-server CD, installed and booted to a command-prompt, then apt-get installed xfce4
<KronK0321> which is where I am now.
<KronK0321> I've been pulling my hair out on this one for a few days. Even went so far as to hook up a monitor to the VGA port on the back of the laptop to see if it was outputting there. It wasn't :(
<Xikkub> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Xikkub> maybe that will fix it up?
<forces> how many ram do you have?
<KronK0321> 192MB
<Xikkub> ah
<Xikkub> it SHOULD work on that, but you really should have more
<KronK0321> it's an old IBM thinkpad i series
<forces> processor?
<KronK0321> 700MHz celeron
<forces> hmm
<forces> not bad
<forces> xubuntu runs with 64MB
<Xikkub> yes, but they still recommend 256
<KronK0321> that's what I figured. Even if it was slow and crappy, I just wanted a gui to surf and email with
<Xikkub> and its actually not as fast as they make it out to being
<Xikkub> so you can start up in console mode, hmm
<arualavi> KronK0321, which graphic device has this laptop?
<forces> KronK0321, type single in your kernel, before boot it in grub menu
<KronK0321> It's a LynxME4+
<arualavi> hmmm... what?
<KronK0321> forces, yeah, I can boot into single user mode but then I don't have network connectivity and I'm at the same point I'm at now
<KronK0321> arualavi, apparently a low-power 4MB integrated card made for these old thinkpads
<forces> why you don't have network connectivity?
<KronK0321> forces, in single-user mode? Not sure. I didn't play around with it much before I wiped the drive and installed ubuntu-server
<forces> just plug-in the cable
<forces> ifconfig eth0 up
<forces> dhclient eth0
<forces> you should use ubuntu netinst
<forces> then install xorg, after that xfce
<KronK0321> it is. I'm typing to you from this laptop right now. I just meant it didn't have network connectivity when I booted into single-user mode. ifconfig did not list anything but loopback. Maybe that install from the xubuntu-alternate CD didn't configure my network card
<forces> you are using hardy?
<KronK0321> that's about the boat I'm in now. I have an ubuntu system installed currently. I apt-get installed xfce and it installed it as well as the xorg dependencies
<forces> or intrepid?
<KronK0321> 8.10 Intrepid
<Xikkub> thawt so
<forces> have you ever tried with hardy before?
<KronK0321> Not on this laptop
<KronK0321> the error in my Xorg.0.log file is AddScreen/ScreenInit Failed for driver 0
<Xikkub> get drivers
<KronK0321> there is a built-in driver for my card called "siliconmotion" from what I've found online
<Xikkub> yeah but will that work for ubuntu
<KronK0321> and that's the Identifier section in my xorg.conf
<KronK0321> it's supposed to work for xfce
<Xikkub> ah
<KronK0321> but there's not too much documentation. Pretty sure most people with the old thinkpads are just running win2000 or have thrown them out
<arualavi> KronK0321, google says http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-53291ef0dec609149a02a69c47ca70e77b238fdf
<arualavi> is this yours case?
<KronK0321> yeah. It's definitely an old graphics card. The monitor is 15" and capable of 1024x768x24
<KronK0321> my xorg.log file lists a whole ton of resolutions it tries and rejects and then lists the resolutions I know the monitor is capable of such as 1024x768x16 and 800x600x24
<KronK0321> so it's finding resolutions it knows are good and I've added those resolutions and colour depths to my xorg.conf file to no avail
<domz> Just a quick question if anyone is around. How can I access the photo's off my iPhone. With standard ubuntu it reconises it as a camera when plugged in. Anyone know what program this is, or something I can install on xubuntu?
<Xikkub> no clue :S
<Xikkub> bluetooth?
<domz> Nah USB
<domz> It recognises it as a camera and pops up asking you what you want to do, no doubt a part of gnome
<Xikkub> does your iphone use a memory card
<Xikkub> i dunno how iphones work
<domz> Nah
<Xikkub> ah
<domz> iPhones don't even show up as a mass storage device
<domz> But there must be some camera protocol that I'm not aware of
<Xikkub> try using google:
<Xikkub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Xikkub> ;)
<domz> There's nothing really about the camera/photo part there. I can mount it over SSH and get them like that, but it's a bit of a pain and I am curious as to how gnome was doing it!
<Xikkub> ah. well the best i could find was that
<domz> Cheers, I'll go bothering people in other channels!
<Xikkub> haha'
<charlie-tca> domz: try #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> They may know what gnome uses
<domz> Yeh I'm in there, and then my next bet is #gnome :D
<Xikkub> yeah gnome irc would be better :
<domz> I think it is gnome-volume-manager, but wouldn't that install a load of gnome stuff I don't need?
<Xikkub> you could try it :/
<domz> ~30 mb
<domz> gnome-applet and all that junk
<Xikkub> well all you can do is try it
<Xikkub> domz: you still there
<Xikkub> try updating...:
<Xikkub> sudo apt-get update
<Xikkub> and
<Xikkub> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<domz> Actually I installed libgphoto-2-2 (which interfaces with the iphone)
<Xikkub> works?
<domz> Then gphoto2 (which is a command line interface to libgphoto)
<domz> And I can do gphoto2 -P
<domz> To download all the images
<Xikkub> ah
<Xikkub> very good
<domz> I'll just write a simple script I can run to do it
<domz> Not as flashy as gnomes volume manager but it will do!
<Xikkub> good idea
<Foxkeh> So, anyone know how to fsck via Wubi?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't wubi use fat or ntfs filesystem?
<zoredache> Foxkeh: I have never seen a wubi, but just out of curiosity can you run this command sudo sfdisk -l | pastebinit and tell me the url
<domz> I think it creates a "virtual disk" type of thing inside ntfs
<Foxkeh> I don't even know what ntfs is...
<zoredache> it might also be useful to see what you get if you if you run a   mount | pastebinit
<Foxkeh> But, yeah, it's virtual disk, it installs in Windows.
<domz> zoredache, What is pastebinit?
<Foxkeh> I'm only wondering 'cause it has a forced fsck in 3 mounts.
<zoredache> a typeo
<zoredache> err, no pastebinit is a package you can install.  You can pipe the output of commands to it, and it will post the results on pastebin
<knome> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Foxkeh> So, anyone use/used Wubi and performed an fsck in it?
<Xikkub> i can
<Foxkeh> What do you mean you can?
<Xikkub> i can perform an fsck
<Xikkub> i just have to wait for it to finish updating
<Foxkeh> Have you done one and installed with Wubi?
<Xikkub> i dont want to f** up my installation but i type fsck
<Xikkub> what do you want to know about what isee?
<domz> Foxkeh, does fsck fail? Or are you just worried about it for the future?
<Xikkub> mine seems to be working fine
<Xikkub> e2fsck
<Foxkeh> Doms, last couple times it has failed, yes, but this install has been mostly clean, I'm just worried about it in three more mounts. I'm just wondering really if it's possible in Wubi.
<Xikkub> -.-
<Xikkub> lol
<Foxkeh> Huh?
<domz> fsck should work fine with wubi
<Xikkub> im quite sure it does
<Xikkub> were you planning on installing wubi?!
<Foxkeh> I already have...
<Foxkeh> It says "Check in 3 mounts" which is why I'm asking.
<Foxkeh> So, how do you fsck?
<Foxkeh> Just like "fsck /lib/init/rw/rootdev"?
<Xikkub> just type fsck or do a "man fsck"
<charlie-tca> Foxkeh: it's an automatic thing. You don't have to do anything
<Foxkeh> Well, every time we've encountered it it's said it failed and told us to do it manually.
<Xikkub> type "man fsck"
<Xikkub> should give you a good idea on how to use it
<Foxkeh> Nothing else? No path to the install?
<Xikkub> i noticed tha you havent type "man fsck" yet
<charlie-tca> man fsck
<Xikkub> lol
 * charlie-tca nods
<Xikkub> please do so and you should know how to use it
 * Xikkub typed man fsck
 * charlie-tca too
 * Xikkub now understands how to use fsck
 * knome is soon ready to watch some monty python
 * Xikkub loves monty python
<Foxkeh> Ok, I'll try that, thanks. If it doesn't work then you'll see me fairly soon.(Three boots.)
<charlie-tca> Foxkeh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Corrupted%20NTFS%20filesystem
<charlie-tca> You might try this WubiGuide... Note the sentence about fsck not being supported
<Xikkub> oh yeah
<Xikkub> well i have no need for it atm
<Xikkub> fsck i mean
<charlie-tca> I don't have windows, so I use fsck
<Xikkub> ah
<Foxkeh> So, I have to just reinstall at that?
<charlie-tca> Where did it say that?
<Foxkeh> Well, if it's not supported what else do I do?
<charlie-tca> The only thing not supported is fsck in ntfs.
<Foxkeh> What is ntfs?
<Xikkub> file system
<charlie-tca> I never saw anything saying wubi was not supported
<charlie-tca> Matter of fact, the first sentence of WubiGuide is: "Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer..."
<Xikkub> haw haw
<Foxkeh> I mean fsck not supported.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide tells you all about it. Read please.
<Xikkub> pwned
 * Xikkub high fives charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> seems like it is that "read" thing, huh?
<Xikkub> lol told him to type man like 50 times
 * charlie-tca nods; exactly. That "read" thing again
<Xikkub> thats always the problem, in the end
<Xikkub> RTFM
<charlie-tca> How true. If we get them to read, there would be fewer questions
<Xikkub> totally
<Xikkub> people are lazy
<charlie-tca> I never understood the issue with reading what is there, then asking if you need to.
<Xikkub> people are just lazy, thats why
<Xikkub> such a sad disease, laziness
<Xikkub> also known as sloth, one of the seven deadly sins
<zoredache> Xikkub: the fsck, page assumes that you know a large number of things that a user coming from windows won't know
<Xikkub> yes, but most computer users learned how to read in 1st grade
<zoredache> for example how is pointing a user to the fsck man page going to help if they don't know what filesystem they are using, or even what a filesystem is.  How will it help if they don't know how devices are named?
<zoredache> Xikkub: perhaps, but why are you hanging out in the IRC support channel, if all you want to do is tell someone to RTFM?
<Foxkeh> You know the "How to reboot cleanly even when the keyboard/mouse are frozen" part? Alien copied that to a Mousepad document, and whenever mine freezes they never work. That's the only reason we hard reboot.(Not pulling the plug, pushing and holding the button.)
<Xikkub> "Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer" is quite simple to comprehend
<Foxkeh> Yes it is.
<Xikkub> isnt pushing and holding the button a forced shutdown?
<Foxkeh> My brother calls it hard rebooting. But yes, forced shutdown.
#xubuntu 2009-02-20
<Xikkub> its probably bad if your mouse and keyboard freeze also
<Foxkeh> We usually can't get our fingers out quick enough so it usually reboot.(It takes about two minutes to finally shut down.)
<Xikkub> ah
<Foxkeh> Might it have something to do with the wireless part?
<Foxkeh> So, is an "Ms DOS console" a terminal?
<Xikkub> i wouldnt expect the wireless to interfere with your mouse/ keyboard i/o
<zoredache> Foxkeh: not exactly, but it is pretty close
<Foxkeh> So, what is it?
<Xikkub> well terminal is the msdos prompt equivalent in linux
<Foxkeh> I knew that, I only refer to a command prompt as a terminal.
<Foxkeh> So it's a command prompt?
<Xikkub> yeah
<Foxkeh> So how do I figure out if I'm using an NTFS file system?
<Foxkeh> Ok.
<charlie-tca> so the alt+sysRq doesn't work for you at all?
<Foxkeh> Nope. Never. I think Alienkid once said he got it to work, but only once and I wasn't awake, I think.
<charlie-tca> What version of windows do you have?
<Foxkeh> XP.
<Foxkeh> home.
<charlie-tca> That is NTFS
<Foxkeh> Darn.
<zoredache> Foxkeh: I asked you a about 10 minutes ago to run the command 'mount' and post the output
<Foxkeh> You did?
<Foxkeh> Didn't see it.
<Xikkub> why should ntfs make a difference. ubuntu is ntfs-friendly
<zoredache> mount will tell you exactly what, is what filesystem... you could also look at your /etc/fstab
<Foxkeh> Xikkub, 'cause if it wasn't I could fsck in Linux.
<Foxkeh> So just open a terminal and type mount?
<Xikkub> you could use ntfs-progs
<Xikkub> ya
<zoredache> or mount | pastebinit
<zoredache> then provide us with the url
<Foxkeh> How do I do "Mount | pastbinit"? I did the command "Mount pastebinit" not knowing if I should include "|" in it.
<Xikkub> i feel like im on excstacy for some reason
<zoredache> yes, you need the | character.  The | character is a way of telling mount to send all of its output to the command after the |
<durt> Xikkub: your coming down with a cold.
<Xikkub> omg why?
<zoredache> in this case I want it to go to pastebinit, because that will allow you easily share the results with everyone
<durt> zoredache: is pastebinit installed by default? that is a seriously kick a$$ app. (If I it does what I think it does.)
<zoredache> if you get an error, about pastbinit not being found then run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<zoredache> durt: I forget it if is installed.  it is easy to install see my previous message
<durt> :) micro-seconds apart
<kyoobeh> hello
<zoredache> !hi | kyoobeh
<ubottu> kyoobeh: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<kyoobeh> pretty excited about getting xubuntu on this old laptop
<durt> lol, someone needs to add a little more to that factoid
<knome> durt, why?
<durt> that's the shortest bot response evar
<kyoobeh> heh
<Xikkub> finally i got emacs wrkin
<Xikkub> i luv emacs
<kyoobeh> xubuntu just got done installing on this old laptop, but whenever i go to try to load it, the loading bar and Xubuntu screen shows up, but soons it loads the screen just goes blank
<durt> vi for evar!!
<Xikkub> lol vi omg
<Xikkub> i cant stand it
<durt> !offtopic | durt
<ubottu> durt, please see my private message
<zoredache> kyoobeh: have you tried booting into safe mode?
<kyoobeh> i have, and everything says [ OK ]
<kyoobeh> from what i can tell, anyways..
<kyoobeh> i'm doing a memory test right now
<durt> kyoobeh: ctrl-alt-F8 to follow the boot process.
<Xikkub> man i wish i had a better laptop
<zoredache> kyoobeh: how much memory do you have?
<kyoobeh> its showing on the screen right now
<kyoobeh> Memor: 120M
<kyoobeh> i'm guessing that this isn't enough :P
<durt> ouch
<knome> kyoobeh, too little.
<durt> cpu?
<Xikkub> it should be enough
<kyoobeh> 800.1 MHz
<Xikkub> its below recommended but its above the minimum
<Xikkub> ahhh
<knome> kyoobeh, 192 is the *min* for *running* xubuntu.
<kyoobeh> lol, this is an ooooold laptop
<kyoobeh> ahh, i see..
<Xikkub> oh apparently the article i got is outdated
<knome> Xikkub, can you link me into it?
<zoredache> !lowmem | kyoobeh
<ubottu> kyoobeh: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<kyoobeh> oooh, thank you zoredache
<Xikkub> oh i cant remember where it is
<zoredache> hrm... the urls are broke...
<durt> kyoobeh: google U-lite for an unsupported ubuntu derived install that might work better on 128 meg
<Xikkub> i probably saw it years ago and didnt bother to look it up again
<zoredache> zoredache: the urls aren't broke, you just aren't suppose to include the trailing period
<durt> doh!
<kyoobeh> V-Lite eh
<Foxkeh> Well, nevermind, according to Charlie I've got NTFS and when I go to the bathroom obviously too much pops up, I'm just gonna trust Charlie on this.
<durt> U-lite
<Foxkeh> Thanks.
<kyoobeh> U
<kyoobeh> (just installed mIRC)
<kyoobeh> its that UGLY ass text that they use as default...
<durt> on linux ?!?
<Xikkub> any c programmers know if system("pause") can send commands to ubuntu terminal
<Xikkub> i like icechat
<Xikkub> its cleaners and freer
<kyoobeh> no no no, i'm on my desktop right now... booted into XP as we speak..
<zoredache> what do you mean send commands to the terminal?  'pause' isn't a command btw
<kyoobeh> blasphemy, i'm sorry ;[
<durt> I wish there was a linux port of mIRC
<sowdog> durt: why?
<Xikkub> u could always make an irc client
<durt> I remeber it as a really decent app
<zoredache> if you are asking if you can use the internal commands from a shell you could do system("bash -c \"internalcmd\" ") or something to that effect
<Xikkub> ok ty
<kyoobeh> durt, do you know of any u-lite torrents?
<Xikkub> yeah wasnt shure if it needed to use winapi or not
<sowdog> hi all, got a question. I tried setting up my wireless with iwconfig, but i'd always fail setting the keys and some googling , i think its the RTL8187 driver. Anyhow, why does it work with xubuntu's nw-applet?
<charlie-tca> Foxkeh: don't trust, find out for certain
<Xikkub> is that the TEW-424UB?
<durt> kyoobeh: no, sorry. But you should read up on it before you decide to use it.
<Xikkub> sowdog: is that the TEW-424UB?
<kyoobeh> ok
<durt> kyoobeh: very specific install instructions
<kyoobeh> yeah, was looking them over just now
<sowdog> Xikkub, I've no idea what is the TEW-424UB
<Xikkub> the driver
<Xikkub> what is the network card you are using
<kyoobeh> won't be able to get xubuntu to run on this laptop, it seems
<kyoobeh> so i'll just have to look at other options
<Xikkub> sowdog: what is the network card you are using
<zoredache> kyoobeh: I suspect I would look at something like DSL
<Xikkub> sowdog ill pm you
<Jaredster> hello. I was wondering if someone could help me with my resolution problem. Here is the thread I just made for it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6764890#post6764890
<sowdog> Xikkub, it's a wireless USB card. I think the drivers are RTL8187
<kyoobeh> zoredache: I'll google it
<Foxkeh> Ok, Charlie, so what do I look for in "Mount"
<Foxkeh> ?
<durt> kyoobeh: I'm using it on a PII 96meg old toshy satelite, aside from a gecko (mozilla) based browser that eats mem like pacman. It's fairly mem/cpu footprint light.
<durt> kyoobeh: DSL is good also puppy linux
<kyoobeh> DSL seems pretty cool, I wish i didn't use my last CD-r just now lol
<Mood> anyone use joomla here?
<Mood> just curious
<Jaredster> when you guys arent busy can someone please tell me how to change the login screen resolution
<Jaredster> I tried editing the xorg.conf, but the file is blank.
<Mood> Jaredster: just the login screen?
<Mood> Jaredster: that's kind of strange
<Jaredster> well, the login screen stays at 1280x1024, which isnt compatible with my tv
<Jaredster> but the xfce I was able to change to 1024x768
<Jaredster> want me to open an ssh?
 * Mood goes Huh?
<Foxkeh> join #wings3d
<durt> Jaredster: not sure if GDM uses xorg.conf, but xorg now autoconfigures itself, and then parses xorg.conf for customized settings
<Foxkeh> How do you join an irc?
<Mood> Foxkeh: type /join
<Jaredster> Foxkeh, /j wings3d
<Jaredster> or /join
<Foxkeh> Ok.
<charlie-tca> Foxkeh: look for a line line /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Jaredster> its weird though, I cant change the login screen resolution
<charlie-tca> where it says ext3, what have you got?
<Jaredster> durt, how would I reconfigure it then?
<Jaredster> so it can only do 1024x768
<kyoobeh> am i going to want to download dsl-4.4.10.iso ?
<kyoobeh> to burn it to a CD
<durt> Jaredster: get an old template of xorg.conf and edit it.
<kyoobeh> or dsl-4.4.10-initrd.iso ?
<kyoobeh> probably just the standard one...
<Jaredster> can I use any template?
<Foxkeh> Charlie-tca: Ok. I'll show you what it says.
<zoredache> kyoobeh: the initrd will need more memory
<charlie-tca> copy and paste it to pastebin
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<durt> Jaredster: hold on a sec lemme check /usr/share/docs...
<Jaredster> ok thanks
<kyoobeh> ok, thanks Zoredache
<kyoobeh> this distro looks to be helpful
<Foxkeh> charlie-tca: This is the first "ext3" I found. "/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<kyoobeh> I'll be back, gonna go buy some CD-r's
<charlie-tca> you have other types in there
<kyoobeh> then i'm going to try out DSL :P
<Foxkeh> ?
<charlie-tca> Foxkeh: can you copy and paste that whole thing to pastebin?
<Xikkub> damn small linux
<Xikkub> anybody a c\c++ programmer here?
<durt> Jaredster: doesn't semm to be there, google xorg.conf + your lappy/or your video card to find one.
<Foxkeh> charlie-tca: "/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Foxkeh> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Foxkeh> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Foxkeh> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Foxkeh> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<Foxkeh> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Jaredster> ok
<Foxkeh> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Foxkeh> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<Foxkeh> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Foxkeh> /dev/sda2 on /host type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Foxkeh> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=755)
<Foxkeh> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<Foxkeh> "
<Xikkub> ahhh
<Xikkub> >.<
<knome> !pastebin | Foxkeh
<ubottu> Foxkeh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Foxkeh> Oh. didn't know that.
<zoredache> Foxkeh: which filesystem is it complaining about?
<zoredache> you should be able to run fsck -y /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk when you are booted into safe mode
<Xikkub> anybody experimented with backtrack at all
<Foxkeh> So now do I have to give the link to the pastebin url?
<Sw3RvE> im having an issue with my theme and firefox. when i use the Xfce-dusk theme i cant see the website addres in the address bar on firefox.
<Foxkeh> Does it happen if you close and reopen Firefox?
<Sw3RvE> yea its white on white
<Sw3RvE> so i cant read it unless i highlight it
<Foxkeh> That usually fixes my search bar and address bar when they stop working.
<Foxkeh> Go into "Edit>Prefferences" and see if something's in there on it.
<Sw3RvE> its working... its not that. its a color issue.
<Sw3RvE> i did i tried changing colors
<Sw3RvE> it doesnt work on that part of firefox tho
<Foxkeh> Huh?
<Foxkeh> What do you mean" Didn't work on that part of firefox"?
<Sw3RvE> it doesnt affect the address bar when i change the font color or background color.
<Xikkub> sudo apt-get install firefox XD
<alienkid> so guys ho
<alienkid> w'd his proplem go(Foxkeh's)
<Xikkub> his comp apparently cant handle it
<Sw3RvE> what?
<alienkid> can't handle what? So what we gonna do?
<knome> Foxkeh, alienkid: maybe ask #ubuntu because nobody seems to be able to help here
<Foxkeh> So, how's pastebin work?
<charlie-tca> You go to the URL given, paste your information there, then give us the URL it tells you
<Foxkeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120375/
<alienkid> I told him
<alienkid> I'll go cheek #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Then you do what zoredache said;
<charlie-tca> <zoredache> you should be able to run fsck -y /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk when you are booted into safe mode
<Foxkeh> Ok.
<Foxkeh> But what, Windows safe mode?
<charlie-tca> no, you need to do it in linux. From the boot from ubuntu menu, after it starts, hit ESC and then choose recovery mode
<Foxkeh> Oh. But you can't tpye in terminal there, can you? It's got an "fsck" option.
<alienkid> then what root terminal?
<Foxkeh> But you can't type.
<charlie-tca> Yes, root
<Foxkeh> Ok, I'll leave my brother to do that when it happens.
<charlie-tca> What has an "fsck" option?
<Foxkeh> He's the nerd, afterall.
<Foxkeh> In recovery the little gui thing.
<Foxkeh> I have a question, Charlie, how long have you been using Linux?
<charlie-tca> since 2005
<alienkid> Charlie should I tune2fs from there to up the mount count on it?
<charlie-tca> I started with Ubuntu 5.04
<alienkid> *could
<Foxkeh> Wow.
<Xikkub> Red Hat FTW
<Foxkeh> No, Ubuntu.
<Xikkub> no Red Hat
<Mood> No, Xubuntu
<knome> ##linux for flamewar
<Xikkub> no Windows
<knome> PLEASE!
<Xikkub> hehe
<Foxkeh> gtg
<knome> i'll kick ye all of if this goes on for any longer.
<knome> :P
<charlie-tca> alienkid: I think you have to use "fsck -y /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<Mood> what's the #xubuntu bot?
<knome> !bot
<charlie-tca> Oh, alienkid. Yes, I think you could set it there
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zoredache> hi ubottu
<alienkid> yeah but after can I up the mount count to it from the root terminal?
<Mood> oh yrsh.... any other bots?
<charlie-tca> yes
<zoredache> well there us ubuntulog, but he is pretty much silent
<alienkid> ok thanks
<knome> Mood, people sometimes have thought i'm one.
<Mood> knome: heh heh
<charlie-tca> Mood: Isn't one irritating enough for us?
<knome> Mood, no, really :P
<Mood> charlie-tca: i think _YOU'RE_ a bot! lol
<charlie-tca> No, I'm real
<knome> Mood, even if he is a machine doesn't mean he's a bot :P
<charlie-tca> as observed by the bad advice given at times
<charlie-tca> Give me a break today.
<charlie-tca> I just read a lot!
<Mood> heehee
<Xikkub> Welcome to #xubuntu! You can search my brain at http://smouch.net/lol/
<knome> !behave | Xikkub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave
<knome> uh.
<knome> !manners | Xikkub
<ubottu> Xikkub: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<knome> ;P
<knome> wasn't relevant either.
<Xikkub> lol nt though
<charlie-tca> Someday I'm going to learn how to use that 'bot
<Xikkub> lol haha
<Xikkub> !manners | Xikkub
<ubottu> Xikkub, please see my private message
<Xikkub> !where
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where
<Xikkub> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #xubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Xikkub> aww
<Xikkub> lol i dont know anaything about ***
<Xikkub> sowy :(
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mood> doesn't xubuntu =? drugs? it sure is addictive
<Xikkub> im having fun torturing ubottu
<zoredache> !bugabuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugabuse
<zoredache> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<knome> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Xikkub> hahaha
<knome> zoredache, yes, but you can't search for channel-specific factoids in private.
<zoredache> which seems kinda silly
<knome> yah
<zoredache> tell 'them' to fix that
<knome> i also can't find out how to add channel specific factoids.
<Xikkub> [20:08] <Xikkub> anything
<Xikkub> [20:08] <ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't knowanything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Xikkub> hehehe
<zoredache> Myrtti knows how, you could bug her
<knome> zoredache, asked jussi01
<Xikkub> LOL UBOTTU ISNT RESPONDING TO ME HEHE
<knome> Myrtti, hei mörkö.
<s19113i> Does the gecko media player for firefox   work in xubuntu?
<knome> s19113i, i'd suppose so.
<Jaredster> durt, didnt work me thinks
<s19113i> Thanks Knome!  I'll give it a go.
<s19113i> One more question.  Is the proceedure for installing nvidia 177 the same in xubuntu as ubuntu?
<zoredache> s19113i: it should be
<Xikkub>  it should be
<Xikkub> [19:44] <Sw3RvE> it doesnt w
<s19113i> Thanks again, I prefer xfce to gnome.  That's why I'm switching.
 * Xikkub[A] is now away - Reason : cuz i *u** want to
<durt>  Jaredster:well take a look at 'man xorg.conf' to re-familiarize yourself with the structure and googling xorg.conf will give you a good idea of what you need to put in the thing. It can be video card and monitor specific.
<Jaredster> I tried to make one, but it didn't work.
<Jaredster> I'm going to install the beta and see if that fixes it
<durt> beta of what?
<Jaredster> ubuntu
<durt> there's a beta out? already?
<Jaredster> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<Jaredster> err alpha
<Jaredster> >_>
<Jaredster> this problem completely disables the entire computer for me
<Jaredster> I also tried making my own xorg.conf, but it gave me errors and reverted to the old version.
<durt> um, I'm running jaunty on my desktop and today was a baaaaaad day for alpha testers.
<Jaredster> maybe I did something wrong.
<Jaredster> why's that?
<durt> GDM got nuked and fixed in a span of a few hours
<durt> if thats the type of thing you wish to deal with
<durt> stick with 8.10 and work on a solution.
<Jaredster> ok
<kyoobeh> installing DSL now
<kyoobeh> that took like 5 minutes, hahaha
<durt> I think you can still run DSL in ram, with 128 meg if I'm not mistaken?
<Xikkub[A]> ya i think so
<durt> ya, 800 MHz is gonna be fast, why not get more ram for the thing?
<kyoobeh> eh, i could
 * Xikkub is no longer away : Gone for 10 minutes 4 seconds
<kyoobeh> but that costs me moneys :P
<kyoobeh> maybe i will soon
<kyoobeh> dunno how easy it'd be to put ram into this lappy though
<Xikkub> ram is pretty cheap tho
<durt> not if it's older ram, ie. PC333
<durt> if you can find it
<Xikkub> ahhhh yeah i forgot about that
<Xikkub> old tings are so expensive
<kyoobeh> this thing runs like butter on DSL..
<Xikkub> well of course it does XD
<kyoobeh> lol
<Xikkub> what kernel does dsl use?
<durt> ditch the bitch and make the switch to eeepc
<Xikkub> haha
<Xikkub> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Xikkub> XD
<kyoobeh> durt, that's probably what i'm going to do when i'm ready to spend money on a laptop..
<Xikkub> i so want a new laptop
<Xikkub> mine is a piece of 115, 104, 105, 116
<durt> ditch the bitch and make the switch to eeepc
<durt> oops
<Xikkub> hahaha
<durt> ditto
<durt> damn up arrow right beneath enter
<kyoobeh> lol
<charlie-tca> !language | durt
<ubottu> durt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xikkub> hahahahahah
<durt> understood, and apologies
<kyoobeh> can you do fun things like
<kyoobeh> !hug | durt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug
<Xikkub> heheh
<kyoobeh> sad
<Xikkub> !se.x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about se.x
<kyoobeh> ubottu is a sad lonely bot :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xikkub> hawhawhaw
<Xikkub> watch this
<Xikkub> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<kyoobeh> !everything
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kyoobeh> hmm
<kyoobeh> lol
<Xikkub> !something
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something
<Xikkub> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<Xikkub> !me
<Xikkub> nada
<durt> rude ubuntu-bot is rude
<Xikkub> !how stupid you are
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kyoobeh> !will you be my friend?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xikkub> !how_stupid_u_r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how_stupid_u_r
<kyoobeh> :(\
 * durt snickers
<Xikkub> hawhaw
<Xikkub> !how_smart_xikkub_is
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xikkub> !dam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dam
<Xikkub> lol its fun to say rude things in private chat with ubottu
<Xikkub> ubottu
<Xikkub> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * Xikkub cant wait for these stupid updates to finish installing
<VisuaWare> I dont surpose xubuntu is surpose to be flashing screen for ages with red green blue white black  at installation?  :P
 * kyoobeh wonders if Wine would work on DSL
<Xikkub> at the startup screen i get those funky colors but it goes to normal in like 1 second
 * Xikkub also wonders if Wine would work on DSL
<VisuaWare> it dont for me, did it for like 30seconds+ and i got tired of it and hit power button, then it did popup back to Xubuntu logo and saying to take out the CD/DVD  and it finaly power down....
<Xikkub> wait, during install?
<Xikkub> umm
<VisuaWare> yea, booted on dvd, picked to install ... a few seconds after it started the color crap
<Xikkub> you tried rebooting? did it install right?
<VisuaWare> AMD64 version
<Xikkub> you are sure you have that architecture computer?
<VisuaWare> and yea i tried boot.. nothing worked, dont think it got that far
<durt> kyoobeh: check the website and see if anyone has added the.... uh whatever the DSL equivalent is of .deb... for the distro.
<VisuaWare> Q6600 is 64bit so im hoping to god it will run 64 bit arch
<Xikkub> wen did the colors appear during installation?
<kyoobeh> i needa find a PCMCIA card for this thing lol
<Xikkub> lol haha
<VisuaWare> pretty much as soon as it started
<Xikkub> did u "check cd for defects"
<Xikkub> mightve been a bad burn
<Xikkub> it may also be that you didnt do a clean shutdown of windows
<Xikkub> that is if you have windows
<durt> kyoobeh: what? network card?
<VisuaWare> im asuming 32 bit linux also limited on the RAM?  i been using xp32 for some time, as hated vista.. and do have 8gb ram in this box id like to see avalible :P
<zoredache> VisuaWare: well you could use pae, but that comes at a performance cost....
<zoredache> I would guess that it is related to your video card somehow, not the cpu architecture
<zoredache> you might give the alternate installer a shot
<zoredache> !alternate | VisuaWare
<ubottu> VisuaWare: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Sw3RvE> why dont you just use 64-bit XP or 64-bit Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<VisuaWare> is what i was trying to do :P   well 64bit XP too much issues, and as i dont play the "games" i used too... figured time to go Linux for good :P
<VisuaWare> as can always get wine or whatever if need be someday
<Xikkub> yeah but games under wine are often slow
<VisuaWare> well games i play on this box.. is a OVERKILL lets put it like that :P
<VisuaWare> Alternate cd also avalible as 64bit i asume?  else could just download the regular i386 tho be kinda sad
<zoredache> yes, it is
<VisuaWare> downloadin it and praying it works,
<zoredache> VisuaWare: I suspect it will install.  If you are having a video problem like I suspect you'll probably have to fight xorg configuration a bit once you get installed
<VisuaWare> well got 2x  8800 GTs in it, and did have issues w whatever distro i tried last year, but that did install but xwin did go crazy when i tried install the correct drivers, hence i fked it all up as didnt know how to fix it again :P
<forces> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7131/xforcesot5.png
<Xikkub> what distro
<Xikkub> eres de espanol?
<durt> forces: before I click on your link, what is it about?
<forces> xfce
<Xikkub> (jus a pic of his com)
<forces> Xikkub, hablo español
<forces> mas que el ingles
<forces> :P
<forces> la verdad aca entro para practicarlo
<Xikkub> quiero la idioma
<Xikkub> tomo la clase de espanol y me gusta mucho
<Xikkub> no se si estoy un buen estudiante pero me gusta
<Xikkub> yo vi "sin nombre" y supe que hablas espanol
<forces> Xikkub, pues no hablas tan mal
<forces> :P
<forces> solo te falta práctica
<forces> lo mismo hago yo con el inglés
<Xikkub> gracias
<Xikkub> jaja
<forces> :P
<Xikkub> PORQUE UBUNTU ESTA HACIENDO MAS IDIOMAS EN MY COMPUTADORA? :( mi computadora no es tan grande
<forces> Xikkub, no entiendo
<forces> como así haciendo?
<forces> no será instalando?
<Xikkub> si
<Xikkub> no se como decir
<forces> Xikkub, es porque los has seleccionado
<forces> si seleccionas varios idiomas ubuntu los instalara
<Xikkub> si, instale todos
<forces> pues por eso
<forces> desinstalalos
<Xikkub> pero es buen porque ubuntu es muy popular y es buen que instalar para personas extranjeras
<Xikkub> verdad?
<Xikkub> hace tres horas que instalo los instalados
<Xikkub> :(
<VisuaWare> ok installed the alternate cd, and after boot and try start xubuntu it does the coloring screens again
<Xikkub> u went into console boot
<Xikkub> non graphical mode
<Xikkub> >
<Xikkub> ?
<VisuaWare> first option so im guessing graphical 2nd was safe-mode i think it said, ill know in 2sec
<VisuaWare> generic and recovery.. so was generic i used
<Xikkub> yeah u should try non graphical mode if its available. thats probably whats casuing the screen problem
<Xikkub> i remember when i had red hat, it put my monitor out of range
<VisuaWare> in GRUB right now.. how am i gettin to textmode so can fix this?
<VisuaWare> recovery mode?
<Xikkub> yes
<Xikkub> that should do it
<VisuaWare> any hint where to go ajust the mode, havent been near linux for years so yeah just need it "starting" proper so can get down to learning again :P
<Xikkub> adjust screen size u mean?
<Xikkub> resolution
<VisuaWare> yeah possibly, my guess is its the refresh rate thats off
<VisuaWare> max 60hz on this baby i think
<Xikkub> hmm. not sure. never had to mess with that
<Xikkub> maybe somebody else here could help
<Xikkub> ?
<VisuaWare> mmm is there midnight commander or whatever it was called in the basic install?
<Xikkub> dunno what that is
<VisuaWare> ala "norton commander" from ol dos days :P
<Xikkub> ahh
<Xikkub> thats a file explorer tho
<Xikkub> i can just use cd,ls,mkdir etc etc
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.24-23-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.83GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 78.8% free] disk[Total: 1.1TB, 85.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Xikkub> bueno!
<Xikkub> laptop?
<forces> porque?
<Xikkub> quiero que saber
<zoredache> VisuaWare: I don't think mc is in the base install, but it should be trivial to install it.  'apt-get install mc'
<VisuaWare> mmm guess this console wont let me do shit... xconfig i was pretty sure was the config for xwin qq
<VisuaWare> ya i found that out, but network aint working i guess
<Xikkub> the console isnt the same as a terminal
<forces> Xikkub, si
<zoredache> One of the options is to start a root shell
<Xikkub> son mismos?
<Xikkub> o tu computadora es un "laptop"
<Xikkub> 1TB? dios mio ;)
<forces> Xikkub, 1.1TB
<Xikkub> 1.1 es el mismo -.-
<Xikkub> mas o menos
<forces> pero me ha contado mi disco duro externo
<forces> miremos si lo desmonto
<forces> vaya ahora a ver
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.24-23-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 78.5% free] disk[Total: 1011.8GB, 85.5% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Xikkub> tengo que "translatar" los frases XD
<forces> vez
<forces> desmontar = umount
<Xikkub> contado
<Xikkub> duro
<VisuaWare> root@q6600, but i cant even do a ls  o.o
<forces> Xikkub, se dice traducir
<VisuaWare> lol never felt this disabled in my life
<Xikkub> yeah it sux
<VisuaWare> buntu dont like me much i think :/
<Xikkub> voy a usar Xchat
<Xikkub> lol ubuntu dunt like anybody
<Xikkub> cept the smart ones
<Xikkub> brb
<VisuaWare> cant fix anything with my hands cuffed on the back -.-
<Xikkub> back
<Xikkub> wow wine is beast
<Xikkub> super beast
<VisuaWare> ok can u tell me WHERE the xorg.conf is located on this dist... aint in etc/X11/  as folder missin for me lol
<xikkub2> hey s3xy
<Xikkub> hi thar
<xikkub2> ur hawt
<Xikkub> why ty
<zoredache> VisuaWare: it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VisuaWare> X11 aint in there o.o
<xikkub2> hey everybody
<VisuaWare> nvm finaly worked lol i hate this qq
<xikkub2> U STOLE MA NAME
<Xikkub> no u
<durt> VisuaWare: then you have a corrupted install - check again
<xikkub2> wtf. whyd u steal my name
<xikkub2> omfg everybody is stealing my name
<Xikkub> no, u are
<Xikkub3> NO U
<xikkub2> stoppit, im the real xikkub
<Xikkub3> why lie
<VisuaWare> any edit options INSTALLED by default?  that dont need install from net, as aint working yet
<Xikkub> im not lying
<xikkub2> shut up
<VisuaWare> gedit was only one i remember but thats not installed in this :P
<xikkub2> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<durt> VisuaWare: on CLI, nano
<zoredache> VisuaWare: nano is available
<Xikkub> not cool
<xikkub2> yes, we  already know ur not cool
<Xikkub> PLZ STOP
<VisuaWare> THANK YOU!
<xikkub2> no u
<Xikkub3> ass hole
<xikkub2> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xikkub3> !language
<Xikkub> !language
<Xikkub3> dick
<Xikkub3> shit
<Xikkub3> piss
<Xikkub3> ass
<Xikkub3> fuck
<zoredache> !ops
<Xikkub3> suck my cock
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild or cody-somerville
<Xikkub> thank you
<durt> is this a Terry Guilliam screen play?
<zoredache> thanks Cody :)
<Xikkub> thanks
<Xikkub> my friends are going crazy
<VisuaWare> aint nothing set but Default monitor etc in the conf... mmmm wasnt there a textmode setup for X config..
<durt> VisuaWare: what version?
<VisuaWare> all i know is i installed xubuntu 8.10 alternate AMD64
<VisuaWare> and network aint working and display is fked so need fix the monitor b4 i can try fix the net :P
<zoredache> is the network wired or wireless?  What type of card?
<VisuaWare> wired,  onboard the  Asus Striker. so a nvidia chipset
<VisuaWare> i can go find exact specs if need
<zoredache> if you run the command 'ip addr' do you see any interfaces other then lo?
<VisuaWare> 1: lo, 2: eth0  3: eth1   and only eth0 i know is connected, only using 1 of the ports
<zoredache> are you sure eth0 is eth0?  perhaps the interfaces are in a different order then you expect?
<VisuaWare> well that could be .P
<zoredache> run 'ip link' and see which interfaces is reported as DOWN
<VisuaWare> both of them
<zoredache> try running the command dhclient eth0 and if that doesn't work try dhclient eth1
<Xikkub> wireshark is win
<VisuaWare> ooo some happen here :Å
<Xikkub> ?
<VisuaWare> eth0 is no longer down :P
<zoredache> did you get an ip?
<VisuaWare> yea, and it works, i tested w apt-get install MC :P
<VisuaWare> worked now
<zoredache> ok, you might also want to install envyng-core
<VisuaWare> what is that
<zoredache> it is a tool that helps you install the nvidia drivers
<durt> not on 8.10, jockey-gtk
<VisuaWare> so is that a "not" to me? o.o
<durt> envyng for 8.04
<durt> if it's an nvidia prob
<zoredache> durt: it is still in the repos for 8.10.  Will he be able to use jockey if the gui doesn't work at all?
<VisuaWare> i think it is, anycase the xorg.conf had ALL DEfault ... nothing was set to anything other than default
<VisuaWare> and that wont work on this poor monitor
<durt> zoredache: won't be able to use envy either if no gui
<zoredache> durt: envy has a command-line component
<zoredache> envyng -t
<durt> i stand corrected
<VisuaWare> im a total noob, BUT i remember last time i try linux years ago... xwin had a damn textmode config for setting up monitor etc
<VisuaWare> xconfig or some chit
<VisuaWare> but that aint working :P
<zoredache> lets say it this way, it worked for me for getting my nvidia 9500 going...  But I am definatly not the person to talk to about video/xorg issues
<durt> VisuaWare: what card?
<VisuaWare> 2x 8800 GT
<durt> VisuaWare: should be recognized of the bat, you think it's a monitor prob?
<VisuaWare> using a 30" Samsung and max i know is 60hz any resolution...from what i remember
<VisuaWare> did they remove the textmode setup for xwin? since noone confirm or deny that exists
<durt> P/N number for it? google it if necessary,  ya, the old xf86config is loooooong been deprecated.
<zoredache> who is 'they'?  the xorg guys have been trying as hard as they can to get xorg to a point where it configures itself automatically
<VisuaWare> they.. the nice boys who did the xubuntu dist :P they can do as they see fit no? :P
<zoredache> the xorg package did some configuration up until the recent release, but that was removed in favor of just letting xorg try and figure things out itself
<VisuaWare> great they try be like M$  .-
<VisuaWare> automatic always seams to "fail" along the lines
<durt> zoredache: most of the time this works OOTB, old or obscure monitors are the biggest head-ache
<VisuaWare> whats a "nicer" editor to plug in here,  Nano really aint me sorry :P
<VisuaWare> but now that aptget works, ill take use of it :P
<zoredache> do vi or emacs work for you?
<zoredache> once you get a gui working there are lots of good choices
<VisuaWare> im a sucker for good old dos shit from BBS days u know :P so yea a classic as possible "edit" would do :P
<durt> VisuaWare: xorg guys still have xorg.conf for us to fiddle with
<VisuaWare> ya i just need a textmode one right now
<VisuaWare> durt is one im about to "FIDDLE" with...
<VisuaWare> with some google help on trying to make it "work" for now enuff to boot xwin anyways
<durt> wtf is xwin?
<VisuaWare> but i defently need learn terminal chit too,  already shocked how easy zoredache fixed my network
<VisuaWare> SORRY :P X11 ^^
<Xikkub> what was the problem
<Xikkub> i just got on
<VisuaWare> zoredache and thanks a lot for that btw ;)
<zoredache> VisuaWare: that was a temporary fix.  to permanently fix it, you'll probably need to tweak your /etc/network/interfaces file a bit
<durt> everybody shutup about Xikkub
<Xikkub> ?
<Xikkub> whats goin on
<durt> everybody   ssshhhhh..
<VisuaWare> lol ya tweak --  i think its tweeking me more than i am it for now
<Xikkub> durt: wtf is going on
<durt> Ja, bother love, good luck mon
<Xikkub> srsly dude, wtf
<durt> Xikkub: seriously bother, nuttin goin on
<durt> *brother
<Xikkub> lol im not stupid
<Xikkub> now wuts going on
<aunoaib> hi
<aunoaib> i cant find any free programs to record my desktop
<durt> nobody 'ere but us chickens, like say.
<zoredache> record your desktop?  what do you mean?  Are you wanting a screenshot?
<aunoaib> no, a screencast
<aunoaib> like record a video of my screen
<aunoaib> i found one but its like not freeware
<zoredache> aunoaib: maybe pyvnc2swf
<zoredache> you basically have to setup a vnc server, and it records the vnc output
<Xikkub> interesting. i should look into that too
<Xikkub> once i get wireshark to work :(
<aunoaib> i have wireshark, too, but i cant figure out how to find information about the wpa network
<Xikkub> yeah im clueless as well
<aunoaib> we need to find some wireshark irc channels
<zoredache> aunoaib: you might also check out wink
<aunoaib> ??
<zoredache> !info wink
<ubottu> wink (source: wink): Tutorial and Presentation Creating Software. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.1060-6 (intrepid), package size 2924 kB, installed size 8752 kB (Only available for i386)
<aunoaib> ahh. interesting
<aunoaib> !info g++
<VisuaWare> well figured out how to download a damn xorg conf file someone had for the samsung 305t, and THAT got me MUCh further :P qq
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<aunoaib> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VisuaWare> i have GUI, mouse and WOOOO a Error on 3 devices.. im getting somewhere lol
<aunoaib> lol
<slv> hi, is it possible to run 64-bit windows VM's under 64-bit xubuntu? if so what VM software is recommended, virtualbox?
<aunoaib> cant u run any type of os under vm
<VisuaWare> lol bad idea to try fix that, now im in rainbow colors again qq
<zoredache> slv: i know you can do it under vmware
<slv> ok thx
<zoredache> aunoaib: depends on the virtualization.  vmware depends heavily on the cpu, so to run a 64bit os you must have a 64bit processor, and host os
<aunoaib> ahh, i understand
<Xikkub> how do u register a nick
<Xikkub> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aunoaib> lol xikkub how u liking ur ubuntu
<Xikkub> get of my computer. now
<aunoaib> lolwut
<Xikkub> off. now.
<VisuaWare> ok now, so what you say to install on 8.10 for nvidia to mess up x11 some more
<zoredache> you might try installing and running jockey like durt suggested
<VisuaWare> jockey-gtk?  i can get to x11 now but had some errors, but it can "start" now, just used another conf someone w GTS and same monitor... im on a GT tho
<aunoaib> hehe xikkub
<Xikkub> hehe aunoaib
<VisuaWare> well im in x11 now.. so any suggestion what to do to fix the nvidia madness
<VisuaWare> guessing get the drivers in officialy and hope it works qq
<VisuaWare> ah nice, yeah X did change since i saw it last :P
<VisuaWare> nvidia 177.82 in and works ;) that wasnt so bad afterall
<durt> VisuaWare: if your feeling adventurous try 180.11 that's the latest and greatest for 8.10
<VisuaWare> lol
<VisuaWare> wasnt on the list "officialy" so i think ill wait till i tested a bit more first, before i need "repair" a fkup again haha
<durt> your card should be supported
<VisuaWare> where should i install it at,  updates almost done
<aunoaib> stupid shortcut key to terminal
<Xikkub> lol
<VisuaWare> im in looooveeee :P   722mib of 7,8gib used :P
<VisuaWare> even during System update install process its barely using the cores v.v
<Xikkub> i cant fking get this wireshark to work :(
<durt> for anyone who wants to know which nvidia driver they should pick, peruse this list from nvidia (bookmark it!): http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.29/README/appendix-a.html
 * aunoaib bookmarked it
 * Xikkub bookmarked it cuz we are same person, dumb@$$
 * Reno` already downloaded it :)
<VisuaWare> so should i just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-180-modaliases ?   googled it :P
<VisuaWare> as its not in the hardware drivers list yet
<Xikkub> nadie sabe como usar wireshark?
<Xikkub> nobody knows how to use wireshark>
<durt> VisuaWare: are you sure? 180.11 was most definitely available for me. Are you running jockey?
<VisuaWare> well i installed it... dont ask me if im running it :P how do i know lol
<durt> applications -> system tools -> hardware drivers
<durt> or in a terminal: sudo jockey-gtk
<VisuaWare> hardware drivers still 177 highest
<VisuaWare> and the command in terminal shows the hardware drivers with same result
<durt> what card again?
<VisuaWare> 8800 GT
<VisuaWare> lol windows is soooo going bye bye and limited to a vmware sometimes maybe :P
<durt> well according to nvidia 8800 GT is supported by 180, don't know why it's not coming up in jockey
<Ishmael> hello my tech savvy friends
<durt> dude get that whale out of here
<Ishmael> ?
<Ishmael> the whale was the other guy
<Reno`> hmm what will work faster xubuntu-desktop or if i install some components xfce ?
<durt> Reno`: I think it all depends how much gnome you get rid of.
<Xikkub> well see ya guys later
<Ishmael> xubuntu boots into a command line screen, where i have to type "Exit" to boot into the gui, and thus start the vino server that i use to access it, how do i get it to boot straight to the gui?
<Xikkub> you need to change your startup file
<Xikkub> forgot whats called
<Xikkub> XD
<Ishmael> quantum networking bits look like both ones and zeros
<Reno`> bgg i think i destroy gnome-desktop-data and another gnome package :D
<durt> Ishmael: saw one that looked like my cat too.
<Ishmael> a quantum bit? i doubt the veracity of your statements
<durt> um.... string theory?
<Ishmael> ohhhhhh
<Ishmael> string theory
<durt> well, I was going to prepare a well thought out equation that would prove that the previous statement came from one of many multiple universes but the daily show just came on.
<durt> uhh, it's a rerun.
<VisuaWare> dosbox installed... mmm and what u suggest for virtual os for windows.... VMWARE or we have any free goodies avalible thats good?
<Ishmael> i've been using wine, and have been happy with it, although i think it made me freeze last time i used a certain program
<VisuaWare> downloading VirtualBox OSE... hoping its any good, but again, i highly doubt any OSS Team can make as many flaws as M$ so ill take my chances lol
<VisuaWare> i just need a XP32 avalible for a few things, rest it seams linux will do much better now anyways
<Ishmael> if anyone who's active can tell me how to get rid of that initial boot command-line, plz help
<durt> why? It'll save your butt if you screw up your install.
<Ishmael> hmm...easy as changing grub?
<Ishmael> but it's a server with no keyboard/mouse/monitor
<Ishmael> without vino, i'm blind, i have to manually hook up my keyboard, assume it's ready for "exit" and then try to log in with vnc
<durt> I don't get it. You need user input to boot?
<Ishmael> yeah, it won't go past the command line unless i type "exit"
<durt> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<Ishmael> and then it loads the gui
<Ishmael> vino is vnc, just one i've found
<durt> understood
<VisuaWare> ok 2 final questions, what be best way to get my NTFS shit to a partition buntu likes and any "utorrent" alike for linux? so far once i look at are rather plain simple for downloading
<durt> so you boot to a CLI, input login/password, then exit and it starts x?
<Ishmael> i don't even need login/password.  simply "exit"
<durt> how do you login?
<Ishmael> and it auto-boots into my default account after that
<Ishmael> i just don't want to have to type exit, so i can turn on the box, if it had to restart, and go straight to it from vnc
<Ishmael> for torrents: the fanciest i've seen is "vuze", but lately i've enjoyed deluge
<durt> personally I like ctorrent or rtorrent both command line apps.
<Ishmael> vuze is java based i think, so it hogs up resources...or at least it does in my mind
<VisuaWare> Transmission  looks so so, but i wouldnt know qq
<durt> best gui torrent app I've used is ktorrent the kde native app.
<Ishmael> i'll have to look into the client's durt mentioned
<durt> transmission is cpu hungry too.
<Ishmael> ktorrent didn't really do it for me
<durt> I found ktorrent slightly less resource hungry than transmission
<durt> *slightly*
<Ishmael> only thing i don't like about deluge is that i haven't found any option that lets it minimize to the icon
<Ishmael> so when you close it out, it really stops
<Sw3RvE> how do i make my terminal look like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/71/Xfce-4.4.png
<VisuaWare> ktorrent it will be for now i think
<VisuaWare> i would go for ctorrent if wasnt a discontiniued project for now, im picky like that :P
<Ishmael> Sw3RvE, are they using xfwm4?
<Sw3RvE> idk its on the wikipedia
<Ishmael> i think that's what it's advertising... do you mean how to install?
<Sw3RvE> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<Ishmael> have you seen the windows vs. linux video?
<VisuaWare> this is the first time ever it went so "smooth" gettin into linux and working...
<VisuaWare> now only missing a "nero" replacement... and i think i found my new home .P
<Ishmael> k3b
<Sw3RvE> me or vis
<Ishmael> VisuaWare, k3b
<Ishmael> my bad
<Ishmael> and video question is for Sw3RvE
<Sw3RvE> no
<VisuaWare> thanks for all your help all of you..  past the video issues and it went easier than any dist ever did b4 :P
<Ishmael> i'll find it, it shows how ubuntu and a few add-ons blows windows vista out of the water
<Sw3RvE> i just would like to know how to make terminal transparent like that. is it something already on xubuntu or do i have to install something?
<VisuaWare> k3b failed :/  qq
<Sw3RvE> ishmael ive seen screenshots of ubuntu that look like vista
<Sw3RvE> i have a dock on mine that looks like mac
<Ishmael> sudo k3b?
<VisuaWare> vista is ghey as hell.. u wanna buy my vista 64 pro or ultimate i forgot wich lol
<Sw3RvE> vista blows
<Sw3RvE> they make you use more ram and a faster cpu so you have to buy new hardware
<VisuaWare> i paid for that shit.. and never used it for more than a weekend.. and it went OUT
<Sw3RvE> Windows 7 is going to be the same way unless they make some major improvements on that beta.
<Ishmael> this should be the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<Sw3RvE> my laptop that im using now came with vista. i took it off bc it took like 2-3 mins to boot and idle.
<Ishmael> windows 7 is just a picture of hitler, it's been confirmed
<Sw3RvE> good song lol
<Sw3RvE> so is this guy going to keep opening things until it freezes or what
<Ishmael> 1:35 when he goes to linux
<Ishmael> he's showing vista's graphic features maxed out, vs linux
<Sw3RvE> dude
<Ishmael> you will shit brix
<Sw3RvE> what is that making it like fireworks exploding
<Sw3RvE> that was awesome
<Ishmael> there's a list of what he has installed somewhere, it might just be on the end of the video
<VisuaWare> Ishmael trying sudo insted of the add/rem way.. will see if works there
<Ishmael> VisuaWare, i think i installed it with "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<VisuaWare> im doing that now
<Ishmael> if that doesn't work, i'm very confused
<Sw3RvE> damn my dock cant do that nunchuck thing lol
<VisuaWare> worked like a charm :P
<Ishmael> Sw3RvE, didn't see the list on that video, but there IS a list somewhere, google/youtube has it somewhere
<Sw3RvE> i need a job so i can build my new pc.
<Sw3RvE> lmfao i love the end of the video
<Ishmael> VisuaWare, awesome, and if you haven't heard of devede, you should get that as well
<Sw3RvE> is it called Beryl
<Ishmael> VisuaWare, well, if you author your own dvd's from...other sources
<Ishmael> Sw3RvE, that's it? kk, i thought he had certain packs installed, i'm not familiar with beryl, my system can't handle that
<VisuaWare> ish, will look at it, tho i just need backup old chit now that i throw out windows lol
<Sw3RvE> idk i saw a thumbnail for a video and it has a window on fire
<Sw3RvE> so im sure thats one of the apps he had.
<Ishmael> VisuaWare, i had to run k3b as root; "sudo k3b" from command line to burn; but apparently there is a safer way to do it, i think it involves changing the permissions of the drive
<Sw3RvE> im still trying to figure out how to change my icons lol
<VisuaWare> possibly any 3ddemo scene geeks in here who know if any such avalible with some kick a-ss chit.. as in dotprodukt and such :P im sure they made some for opengl too on linux.. cant all be DirectX jerks
<VisuaWare> ya i wanna see how smooth the chit runs on linux :P when windows aint hogging all the juice lol
<Ishmael> good luck with that
<Myrtti> VisuaWare: mind your language, please.
<Sw3RvE> hey myrtti
<Sw3RvE> Ishmael: Do i have to install something to make my terminal transparent?
<Ishmael> i don't know anything about that, sorry
<Ishmael> but let me look around a bit
<Sw3RvE> alright
<Ishmael> http://www.xfce.org/xfwm4-theme-howto/
<Sw3RvE> oh so is this for any window or is it for terminal only?
<Sw3RvE> it looks like a theme for every window
<Sw3RvE> right?
<Ishmael> from the picture you put up, looks like every window
<Sw3RvE> i thought that was the compositor window manager tweaks. i cant get the terminal to look like that tho...
<Sw3RvE> right now, i have the boarders or decorations transparent and the inactive windows are transparent as well.
<Ishmael> have you tried asking in #ubuntu ? looks like i'm the only other active person here, and i'm still new to xubuntu
<Sw3RvE> same here ive had it for about 4 days lol
<Ishmael> and i'm running it on an old rack-mounted server :D it's not exactly geared towards looking pretty
<Sw3RvE> lol
<Sw3RvE> im running mine on my laptop
<Sw3RvE> i like xubuntu better than XP
<Ishmael> what kind o' laptop? and what wireless chipset do you have?
<Sw3RvE> i forgot. id have to get on XP to check. i have a dell inspiron 1501
<Sw3RvE> i havnt used wireless yet. i dont even know how to use it on ubuntu.
<Sw3RvE> i installed Wi-Fi Radar the other day tho. im going to get my teacher to set it up saturday in class.
<Ishmael> i think it's broadcom, according to google
<wormsxulla_> Sw3RvE: the network-manager manages wifi
<Sw3RvE> yea thats it
<Sw3RvE> worms if your talking about the icon by the clock that thing sucks. i need a GUI... lol
<Sw3RvE> it wanted the SSID and MAC address of the access point... like im going to know that every time im trying to get online.
<Ishmael> there are lists online, so if you want a specific chipset you can price check the different models against each other
<Sw3RvE> price check?
<Ishmael> kismet
<Ishmael> if you were to want to buy one
<Ishmael> i had a removable atheros chipset card
<Sw3RvE> buy what...
<Sw3RvE> oh
<Ishmael> then you can script-hack WEP! :D  it makes me feel like a man
<Sw3RvE> my wireless works. i just havnt used it on ubuntu or xubuntu yet.
<Sw3RvE> you can get passed wep with linux? a guy my old job told me that but i thought he was messing with me.
<Myrtti> tranparency can be done with pseudo transparency or with real transparency. latter requires compositor to be put on. it can be put on from applications - settings - settings manager - window manager tweaks - compositor.
<Sw3RvE> i think that the terminal in the picture im looking at is an inactive window. i just noticed the right click menu on the desktop...
<Sw3RvE> i have transparency on right now Myrtti. i just thought there was a way to make Terminal transparent when it is active.
<Myrtti> yeah, it is possible. enabling that compositor is the way, given that the transparency is on in the terminal it self.
<Sw3RvE> which setting do i adjust to make an Active window transparent tho? or do i have to enable transparency on terminal now?
<Myrtti> graah, train leaves soon, catch you later
<Sw3RvE> c ya
<Ishmael> Sw3RvE, look up backtrack for the wep cracking, their program combo is aircrack if i remember correctly
<Ishmael> wow, trains?
<Sw3RvE> choo choo
<Sw3RvE> Ishmael is backtrack an OS?
<Sw3RvE> or like a live cd?
<Ishmael> live cd
<Ishmael> well
<Ishmael> i think whax is the os
<R1cochet> running brasero in terminal and im getting "segmentation fault" just creating chksum is about to finish
<Ishmael> but since you already have linux, the program list is what you need
<Sw3RvE> good, thats more convenient :)
<R1cochet> how can i fix to issue to burn data to a dvd
<R1cochet> tthe*
<volo> hi
<Sw3RvE> how do i delete the Trash, File System, and Home icons from my desktop?
<VisuaWare> right click the desktop,  Desktop Settings,  and on the behavior tab u can disable them
<Sw3RvE> thank you :) that was easy
<Darth_Tux> hi sinbox
<sinbox> hi Darth_Tux
<Darth_Tux> hows it goin?
<sinbox> OKish
<Darth_Tux> yeah, that kinds sums it up
<volo> hi
<Tengen> i am giving away my old laptop with a linux/windows dual boot. I need to make Windows the defualt OS in grub. How do i do that? Also the CD drive is broken, so disks are not an option
<Tengen> i am giving away my old laptop with a linux/windows dual boot. I need to make Windows the defualt OS in grub. How do i do that? Also the CD drive is broken, so disks are not an option
<knome> Tengen, you should edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tengen> which part do i edit?
<knome> Tengen, open the dile and read the comments on it.
<pleia2> Tengen: at the top there should be a line that says something like "default 0", you want to change 0 to whatever number in the list Windows is
<Tengen> i don't see what number it is
<knome> Tengen, first enrty is 0, second is 1 etc.
<Tengen> ahh, oke
<Tengen> trying now
<Tengen> it says "Can't open file to write"  when i try to save in mousepad
<knome> Tengen, 'gksudo mousepad'
<knome> Tengen, (you need to be root to edit it)
<Tengen> thx
<Tengen> how do i make the menu hidden by default?
<Tengen> i see the line for it, but i don't know what to do with it
<Tengen> rebooting
<Tengen> ok, almost had it, i went to "other operating systems" need to add 1
<Tengen> ok, is there any way to format the linux partitions to NTFS with out using a boot disk?
<knome> Tengen, with windows booted, you should be able to remove the partitions, but unneeded to say, you'll lose the data anyway.
<knome> Tengen, after that you will be able to create new partitions with ntfs
<Tengen> well widnwos doesn't see the partitions
<Tengen> windows*
<Raybdbomb> update-apt-xapian-index
<Raybdbomb> what the crap is this and why is it running and clogging my system
<Pres-Gas> Raybdbomb, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/apt-xapian-index
<Pres-Gas> Raybdbomb, http://archive.fosdem.org/2008/schedule/events/debian_apt_xapian_index
<Pres-Gas> There is a Media link that is Ogg Theora
<Pres-Gas> Part of Ubuntu Core
<naplesdragon> hello everyone
<Pres-Gas> Hey, naplesdragon
<chewit> hello
<naplesdragon> i have read on the xubuntu website that here you do offer help
<Pres-Gas> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> Raybdbomb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062688   may work for you.
<naplesdragon> how do i get an ATi Radeon 9200SE to work?
<naplesdragon> with 8.10?
<Pres-Gas> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chewit> you could use two methods
<chewit> you could use restricted drivers or use the opensource ones
<naplesdragon> well i wanted to install xubuntu to create a homeserver but after the bootloader it is all black
<chewit> do u get the xubuntu splash screen
<chewit> loading bar
<naplesdragon> well the instalation worked but after the instalation my monitor gives me "current Frequencys not supported" after the bootmanager
<naplesdragon> no loadingbar
<Raybdbomb> thx thx, it went away on its own ;)
<naplesdragon> and i am really a newbie with linux i run it on my laptop and it worked out of the box
<chewit> ah
<chewit> u have the same issue as me
<chewit> the resoultion set by xubuntu is too high for ur monitor to manage
<chewit> it happens me every  time I reinstall xubuntu
<chewit> so much for a bullet proof xorg
<naplesdragon> no the problem isn'T on the laptop
<naplesdragon> i am installing on a new system
<chewit> yeh
<chewit> i know, thats what ur message means
<naplesdragon> well so how do i solve that?
<naplesdragon> sry when i am annoying
<chewit> its hard for linux newbies, i find it hard (i have been using linux for over a year)
<chewit> when you get passed the bootloader
<chewit> and u get that message press
<chewit> ctrl + alt + f2
<knome> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<naplesdragon> thx chewit for helping me with the ATi problem
<bedmunds> Just installed Xubuntu on my old Dell Dimension Box, Impressed with how well it runs...........I want to upgrade the video card though. Old ATI X300 ==No Compiz Eye Candy.
<chewit> u can get compiz on that card
<naplesdragon> can anyone help me to set up a homeserver
<bedmunds> really? I installed the drivers with Envy, set dual monitors, everything was running sweet.........installed compiz and no go, i just assumed I was using an outdated card.
<bedmunds> naplesdragon, what's your issue with your homeserver?
<slow-motion> hi
<bedmunds> hi
<chewit> u may not have 3d enabled
<chewit> run glxinfo in termina;
<bedmunds> just the command "glxinfo"?
<naplesdragon> does anyone know how to set up a network with xubuntu 8.10
<chewit> yeh
<zoredache> naplesdragon: what do you mean when you say network?  filesharing, connection sharing, dhcp, ......
<chewit> then look for an output line which says direct rendering
<bedmunds> look for yes or no, and then if it says no enable it correct?
<chewit> it needs to say yes
<chewit> if it says no, u do not have 3d support
<bedmunds> 3d support on that card or it means I don't have 3d support enabled?
<chewit> Yes = 3D enabled
<chewit> No = 3D not enabled
<bedmunds> hehe..........thanks. I'm on my work laptop now (Ubuntu 8.10 64bit), but I will definitely give that a try tonight!
<chewit> k
<chewit> if it says no, u will have reinstall the drivers
<naplesdragon> where u from? US?
<chewit> maybe use restricted drivers
<bedmunds> okay, thanks a lot for the advice
<chewit> np
<bedmunds> naplesdragon, yes I'm from the US (Denver)
<naplesdragon> well thats y ur saying tonight
<naplesdragon> coz i am here in Europe(naples)
<bedmunds> hehe, yep...it's 10:30 am here.
<naplesdragon> 6:30 PM
<naplesdragon> or 18:30 in europe
<zoredache> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<naplesdragon> thx
<naplesdragon> zoredache
<naplesdragon> i'll try it
<bedmunds> naples, how did pm earlier? (new to IRC)....MSG <NICK> <Message>?
<naplesdragon> well i dunno
<naplesdragon> i am using xChat
<naplesdragon> just rightclick on name and put private mail
<naplesdragon> like new window
<bedmunds> QUERY naplesdragon
<bedmunds> ohh
<bedmunds> cool
<bedmunds> yeah, i'm using xchat
<bakerj> how bloated is xubuntu when i install it from the CD?
<bakerj> ie. is there like open-office a billion other apps
<knome> how can i check a dvd for i/o errors without having to watch it from beginning to end?
<knome> bakerj, not much.
<bedmunds> bakerj, I found it to be light....I don't know if Open Office is even on there at all. Even the menus are condensed (this is a big plus for me), The Systems/application menu are consolidated.
<tempuser> Hi! I installed xubuntu 8.10 using desktop CD. I use old /home partition from Xubuntu 7.10. I had two user accounts there. I made the user account created in installation by same name as it was in old system, and imported both accounts when asked by the installation program. Still, I can't log in to the second account and it is not visible in the users and groups dialog. The respective directory is still there under /home. How can you 
<gabkdlly> bakerj: open-office is not included
<gabkdlly> bakerj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xubuntu-desktop
<gabkdlly> bakerj: that is an exhaustive list of what is included
<gabkdlly> knome: I guess you could cat the entire DVD to /dev/null
<bakerj> thanks
<gabkdlly> tempuser: what happens when you try to log in?
<tempuser> gabkdlly: I just installed xubuntu 8.10 (in Finnish language) using the desktop CD and after installation I have openoffice installed.
<tempuser> gabkdlly: It says my password is wrong or something like that.
<tempuser> gabkdlly: But I can't reset the password since the account is not visible in the dialog.
<gabkdlly> tempuser: there is a graphical tool to manage accounts
<gabkdlly> tempuser: I have never "imported" accounts myself, so I don't know how that works
<gabkdlly> tempuser: as an administrator, you are able to reset the passwords of other accounts
<gabkdlly> tempuser: Applications -> System -> Users and Groups
<tempuser> gabkdlly: Yes, I tried that, but the account is not visible in the tool.
<gabkdlly> tempuser: I suggest you create the user you want, and then chmod the folder you already have to that user
<bedmunds> tempuser, did the account show up in the passwd file? (cat /etc/passwd)
<bedmunds> NICK brandonban6
<bedmunds> hmm
<tempuser> gabkdlly: Why chmod? I think I'll have to rename the old directory temporarily.
<bedmunds> tempuser, give the same group permissions, you shouldn't have to rename at all.
<gabkdlly> tempuser: sorry, I meant chown
<ranok> Hello, where might I find the minimum system reqs for Xubuntu?
<ranok> (version 8.10)
<ranok> I have a computer that I'm putting together
<ranok> and I want to make sure there's plenty of memory/CPU left for applications w/o a major slowdown
<bedmunds> Minimum system requirements
<bedmunds> You need 128 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time. To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<bedmunds> source: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<ranok> ah, thank you very much bedmunds
<bedmunds> np
<ranok> this is nice and lightweight
<ranok> no bloated GNOME
<bedmunds> for what its worth.........I just installed it on my old Dell Dimension 8400 and find it to be a screaming OS.........very fast. I love it.
<ranok> ah, very good to hear
<ranok> I want the OS to fade into the BG, leaving plenty of speed for my apps
<gabkdlly> ranok: I have actually installed Xubuntu on a machine with 128MB of RAM, but it was pretty  much unusable whenever the database update was running in the background, since it would swap non-stop at those times
<ranok> ah, ok
<ranok> my computer should be fine, I just wanted to get a feel for how much resources it'll use up
<naplesdragon> mine runs on 256MB ram
<ranok> I'm going to install it on my new Core i7 machine with 6GB of DDR3 ram
<bedmunds> yeah, my dell has a p4, 512 mb of RAM.
<bedmunds> are you using the 64bit distro then?
<ranok> yes
<ranok> as long as it'll work with my GFX card
<naplesdragon> well i installed for a friend ubuntu 8gb ram 64bit an P2
<naplesdragon> and it runs perfekt
<ranok> P2?
<bedmunds> Sweet! I read somewhere that Xubuntu was the Xfce distro with 64bit support.
<bedmunds> only*
<naplesdragon> Phenom 2
<ranok> yeah, I'm excited
<zoredache> debian supports 64bit, and has xfce available in the repositories.
<ranok> it's going to be a very speedy machine I hope
<bedmunds> right, so it's not native....as xubuntu.
<zoredache> bedmunds: if you say so...  xfce, kde, gnome, are all options that can be installed.  With lenny, one of the installer cd comes with primarily xfce packages
<ranok> native is not a very good word for that
<bedmunds> thanks zoredache, ranok you provoked my curiosity and went searching for where I read that, what it actually states "Additionally, Xubuntu is the only Xfce-based distribution with a native 64-bit architecture.", which is not what originally said above, so please allow me to retract my previous statement and I apologize for any confusion.
<bedmunds> source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/About
<bedmunds> Hey it's wiki that means 100% correct right?!?!? :P
<zoredache> well, I think it was correct when it was last edited on 2008-8-6... But when lenny became stable a week ago, things changed
<bedmunds> :) Someday I'll branch out to other distros.......but baby steps, I just left windows.
<charlie-tca> zoredache: fixed that part
<ranok> bedmunds: :)
<rocko> hello charlie-tca how are you?
<zoredache> charlie-tca: perhaps it should say '... was the first Xfce-based'?
<zoredache> charlie-tca: I doubt it makes that much of a difference though...
<charlie-tca> rocko: doing fine.
<rocko> good
<charlie-tca> zoredache: I'll think about it a bit. At least it is accurate now
 * charlie-tca has issues with inaccuracies
<sowdoggy> hi all, what package delivers python library pnkdf2
<sowdoggy> pbkdf2 i mean
<zoredache> nothing is showing up in search with apt-cache...   Their might not be a package
<sowdoggy> hmm, thats too bad, I'm trying to use cnetworkmanager
<zoredache> sowdoggy: if you are looking at (http://www.dlitz.net/software/python-pbkdf2/) the entire 'library' is a single file.  You should be able to simply download it and put it in somewhere that is in your pythonpath
<sowdoggy> zoredache, ah thanks, ill give it a shot
<zoredache> it will probably belong in /usr/lib/python2.5/
<bedmunds> wow charlie-tca , thats a way to get things done!
<zoredache> sowdoggy: There does seem to be a copy of pbkdf2.py is in cnetworkmanager git tree
<sowdoggy> zoredache, git tree?
<zoredache> sowdoggy: git is a version control system.  this http://repo.or.cz/w/cnetworkmanager.git?a=tree appears to be the 'official' location for cnetworkmanager
<zoredache> somebody should package this.  it looks useful...
<zoredache> about 8 months ago I was looking for something like this, except it didn't exist then.
<sowdoggy> zoredache, spot on! the pbkdf2 works, thanks zoredache
<xikkub> is there a taskkill terminal command in debian\xubuntu?
<TheSheep> xikkub: what would it do?
<xikkub> end tasks
<xikkub> so i can end firefox
<TheSheep> kill
<TheSheep> and they are called processes
<xikkub> how can i see the processes
<xikkub> like get the pis
<xikkub> pids
<TheSheep> ps
<knome> ps -A
<TheSheep> ps x
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> xikkub: you can also use gui-based System Monitor, it's under System
<xikkub> i prefer terminal, thank you very much though
<xikkub> i killed rick astley
<TheSheep> rickrolls are annoying
<TheSheep> you can also use top
<TheSheep> for gui in terminal :)
<knome> htop > top
<TheSheep> knome: pfft
<TheSheep> xikkub: don't listen to him, he's been brainwashed by the marketing department ;)
<xikkub> lol k
<xikkub> thanks guys
<TheSheep> actually he *is* our marketing department ;)
<knome> he left.
 * charlie-tca thinks marketing could use a few more *good* people
<xikkub> hola senoras
<zoredache> are mouse pointers part of an application, part of the desktop enviroment, or part of xorg?  Specifically, how can I control the mouse pointer in something like xfce4-terminal?
<Dillizar> how can i make a altered version of xubuntu and then make a live cd from it??
<knome> !custom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom
<knome> hmm..
<knome> !remaster | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Dillizar> knome, thats a lot dude :D hahaha a Lcars linux its on his way :D
<Sw3RvE> i need help updating Transmission
<knome> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<knome> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<knome> !building
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about building
<Sw3RvE> http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604
<Sw3RvE> can someone walk me through this? i dont know which parts i need and which i dont.
<Sw3RvE> guys in the transmission channel arent much help besides the link. lol
<LordNLptp> how do i get to any sort of network/wireless configuration dialog in xubuntu, or does such a thing not exist?
<LordNLptp> i need to temporarily switch everything to dhcp after a local network gateway machine failed
<charlie-tca> click the double computer in the panel
<R1cochet> when i go to play a video i get a popup that says: "Failed to contact configuration server"
<R1cochet> and when i try to open synaptic when it asks for password i type it in but it says that its incorrect
<charlie-tca> The synaptic password should be your login password, but if you have more than one user, you have to have admin rights, too
<R1cochet> its only me and it was working up till last night
<R1cochet> i did clear my /tmp folder
<brandonban6> R1cochet, .........this may sound like an odd question, but are you running likewise open by chance?
<R1cochet> nope
<brandonban6> ah good. and you can log in and off okay?
<R1cochet> not sure i havent tried yet
<brandonban6> weird. Do you have any broken packages? Anything that didn't install right or got hung up in the install?
<R1cochet> not that im aware of
<R1cochet> ill try to log in and out
<R1cochet> brb
<brandonban6> k
<R1cochet> all seems well now
<R1cochet> thank you
<R1cochet> i just didnt want to log out and not be able to get back in. synaptic will open now so root password is working
<brandonban6> sorry i disconnected myself, what happened?
<brandonban6> so synaptic works, now you just can't play a video?
<R1cochet> nope video is working also
<R1cochet> i was getting an error when i would play a video, something about gconf, but the video would play.
<R1cochet> but all seems well now
<R1cochet> thank you much
#xubuntu 2009-02-21
<Sw3RvE> i have like 12 things open and i barely tapped into my swap memory lol
<Sw3RvE> movie, streaming music, transmission, pidgin, firefox...
<s19113i> Is there a way to remove applications from the applications menu without removing the program?
<Odd-rationale> s19113i: add the "NoDisplay=true" entry to the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<s19113i> no such file on my system.
<Sw3RvE> anyone use Deluge?
<R1cochet> nope i use utorrent through wine
<Sw3RvE> i have utorrent on xp. im using transmission on xubuntu. but its extremely slow and i opened a port for it.
<R1cochet> yea i didnt care for transmission
<Sw3RvE> its going slower than dialup
<R1cochet> utorrent works fine in wine for me
<Sw3RvE> idk what wine is. isnt that another distro?
<R1cochet> nope
<Sw3RvE> what is it then
<R1cochet> its an emulator for running windows apps
<Sw3RvE> ooh
<R1cochet> google it or join their channel on this net
<Sw3RvE> ive only been using xubuntu for about a week. idk if im ready to do all that.
<R1cochet> ok then use deluge
<R1cochet> it looks nice i might try it out
<rocko> HOW BIG?
<Sw3RvE> in the future id like to use a snes emulator too
<Sw3RvE> i have it installed on my PS3-Yellowdog 6.1... i just have to learn how to configure my dual shock 3 to work with it.
<Sw3RvE> why is there a padlock on the music folder on my external hdd?
<Sw3RvE> and when i open it there isnt any music...
<rocko> Sw3RvE do ls -l if it is root:root
<rocko> that is why
<rocko> then do "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername nameoffolder"
<Lucifer_Cat> youre kidding, right?
<RadicalR> Hello, anyone awake at this time?
<RadicalR> Hm, well, I'll just state my trouble then.
<RadicalR> I have managed to break Xubuntu
<RadicalR> I was trying to install the official NVidia drivers
<RadicalR> and somehow it broke the xorg configuration file.
<RadicalR> I attempted to restore to the previous version
<RadicalR> however, that failed to work as well.
<RadicalR> and also, for some reason, my wireless refuses to connect to the router
<RadicalR> even after installing the correct driver and "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<RadicalR> The device works, but it just sits there.
<joshjtl> hi
<joshjtl> is there a border around the xfce panel? there seems to be a lot of space between the edge of the panel and icons... I know scaling the panel can help this a bit, but not as much as I would like.
<Iskr> how can i change dns in xubuntu?
<Iskr> it used to be easy using network manager
<Iskr> but with intrepid ibex it isn't anymore
<Guest82129> is there a way of turning off touchpad tapping in Xfce in Xubuntu?
<Iskr> i found it
<jbbarnes> Can someone tell me how to change my Xubuntu system's language? I want to switch from English to Spanish.
<TheSheep> jbbarnes: system->language support
<brandban6> hi zoredache
<wormsxulla_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wormsxulla_> hello and thanks, ubottu
<tempuser> Has anybody else had this problem in starting a screensaver daemon?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075810
<tempuser> Could anyone try if the script that I quoted works in your English language Xubuntu 8.10 box without an error, when you add #!/bin/sh as first line?
<tempuser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075810
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> My system just went crazy for a couple of minutes
<nikolam> it was doing msome mdraid1 thing in process with priority -5
<nikolam> And There is also some trackerd process with priority 19
<nikolam> I figure this is due to mdraid1 was doing some servicing of raid1 partition
<nikolam> BUT, it resulted in completely unresponsive system
<nikolam> for about 10 minutes or something..
<nikolam> Also, when ever some process is using disk intensively
<nikolam> Whole system locks up, meaning applications are not refreshing
<nikolam> And Everything is like, I have 286 or something..
<TheSheep> sounds like some problems with that raid
<TheSheep> anything in logs?
<nikolam> Now it is OK, but I closed all my applications, because i thought it was their`s faults
<nikolam> where to look at logs?
<nikolam> I use software raid on 2 partitions as raid1, 2 sata disks
<nikolam> i open system log viewer
<TheSheep> I'd start in /var/log and work from there
<nikolam> kern.log, messages and syslog are all Full of ppp0 messages..
<TheSheep> my knowledge of raid is pretty much non-existent, so unless someone else here has an idea, google is a better source of information...
<nikolam> I use that raid petty nice since install
<nikolam> mostly no issues
<nikolam> Byt all system operations like that raid sync or something
<nikolam> and installing packages with synaptic etc
<nikolam> gives slow and unresponsive system until operation is done
<nikolam> Like, some operations are given high priority and user applications are not imaportant..
<tempuser> It seem that xinitrc is not run in my Xunbutu 8.10 box when starting an Xfce session. Why?
<chewit> is it setup to startup in "Sessons"
<TheSheep> Seasons :)
<TheSheep> warning, you reached your limit of letters i in that line
<TheSheep> further letters i will be supressed
<tempuser> Where are errors logged in Xfce startup?
<TheSheep> tempuser: in ~/.xsession-errors
<_Pete_> rehi I still have one problem with xfce
<_Pete_> for somereason keyboard shortcuts are not going to IDEA
<_Pete_> like ctrl-f9 = should be make project
<_Pete_> I already removed xfce shortcuts for the same combo but still it's not working :(
<TheSheep> _Pete_: is it a terminal application? if so, check if terminal doesn't use it
<_Pete_> it's not
<_Pete_> it's Java IDE
<TheSheep> eek
<_Pete_> same problem was with KDE
<_Pete_> but when you took kde shortcuts away
<TheSheep> no warnings if you run it from terminal?
<_Pete_> then shorcuts worked ok
<_Pete_> TheSheep: what do you mean?
<TheSheep> many gui apps will print various messages and warnings in the termnal, if you start them from terminal
<TheSheep> they may be useful hints
<_Pete_> well application starts and runs fine
<_Pete_> only thing is that keyboard shortcuts dont work
<_Pete_> and it doesnt print anything to console
<_Pete_> this is the app http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/index.html
 * TheSheep has no more ideas
<_Pete_> in which file is keyboard shortcuts saved ?
<TheSheep> _Pete_: in .themes/<shortcuts theme>/xfwm4/keythemerc
<TheSheep> _Pete_: and another in .config/xfce4/mcs_settings/keyboard.xml
<_Pete_> TheSheep: first one doesnt exists and in 2nd there nothing related to ctrl-f9 or like that
<TheSheep> _Pete_: in the first one you have to fill in the name you gave you to your shortcuts theme
<_Pete_> I consider this a bug
<_Pete_> .. in the case it really arent defined anywhere for xfce
<TheSheep> _Pete_: if you don't have your own keyboard theme, it uses defaults
<_Pete_> orginally ctrl-fx was shortcuts to change desktops but I disabled those from the xfce settings
<_Pete_> still those shortcuts are not going to the Idea application
<_Pete_> same was with KDE, it also used those shortcuts but when you did disable them from settings they worked in the application
<knome> _Pete_, then file a bug.
<_Pete_> how?
<knome> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_Pete_> Timeout error
<_Pete_> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<_Pete_> :)
<_Pete_> guess it time to bug a bug for bugsite
<_Pete_> excluding this keyboard thing I am very happy with xfce, switched to this from kde coz dont like the new 4.x at all and getting 3.x to 810 is hard
<TheSheep> ask on #launchpad :)
<TheSheep> last time I did sabdfl responded ;)
<domz> Hi, anyone know how I can change the font size used in openoffice (theme)? I tried the preferences in OO but nothing exciting there. Here's a screenshot: http://localhostr.com/files/4c3ba5/bigfont.png
<arualavi> domz, make sure that you have the openoffice.org-gtk package installed
<TheSheep> domz: instal the openoffice-something-gtk
<arualavi> heh
<domz> okies let me check
<domz> Yeh that fixed it :D
<tempuser> What is Xclient script option for session in GDM login screen?
<Memfis> Hello everyone. Is anyone available for a quick grub question?
<tempuser> Anyway, it seems that my Xubuntu 8.10 used some default session, which did not run xinitrc. I had to explicitly choose Xfce 4 session in GDM to have Xfce session properly launched, including screensaver daemon (to make xflock4 work).
<Memfis> I have a PC which has been working fine for months, however since adding another HDD boot drops to busybox shell saying it cant find the master partition (odd as it just booted from it). If I exit this shell it continues to boot just fine. I'm hoping adding rootdelay to grubs menu.lst may solve this problem. Can anyone assist in adding this?
<Foxkeh> Guess what! I survived fsck! Only problem is it wouldn't load swap first boot, but otherwise it's fine!
<ranok> I just installed xubuntu 8.10 on my new computer (64-bit)
<ranok> and the wifi is very very very slow
<tempuser> Anyone want to start their Xubuntu by the "Xclient script" session in GDM and try to run xflock4 thereafter?
<tempuser> My guess is that xflock4 does not work then (unless you have installed xlockmore or similar.)
<TheSheep> tempuser: works for me
<tempuser> TheSheep: Strange. How could I trace what Xclient script option does here?
<tempuser> TheSheep: since it doesn't work for me. And since Xclient script is the default session in Xubuntu (is it?) xflock4 did not work until I changed to Xfce 4 session.
<TheSheep> it should use xfce by default...
<fyskam> I did just install xubuntu and since I have a s3 card and the correct driver is s3virge I want that. But when logging in, exactly when xfce has loaded completely, X craches (or something) and gdm restarts.
<fyskam> 1. Anyone who know of the problem? 2. Anyone know where I should look for errors? /var/log/*xorg* /var/log/gdm/* says *nothing*
<fyskam> 3. or just simply, anyone how know of the solution?
<TheSheep> fyskam: ~/.xsession-errors
<TheSheep> fyskam: or you can try starting just X with xterm, and then startxfce4 in it
<fyskam> nah, I'm looking for a permanent solution. For now I'm on the vesa driver.
<fyskam> the .xsession gave some ideas. thx
<Besogon> What is right way in installation xfce on UBUNTU? (gnome has installed). When I run wine (warcraft) with fullscreen Im see panels above and beneath the screen.
<Besogon> And my main menu is like rubbish bin. I cant change it.
<fyskam> Besogon, my guess: there is no right way. Ubuntu is designed to have only using window manager; gnome, kde or xfce, mixing them up, then you are on your own.
<fyskam> But thats my guess.
<TheSheep> fyskam: guess again
<TheSheep> Besogon: try toggling 'display fullscreen overlays directly' option in window manager tweaks, in the compositor tab
<fyskam> unless u install the xubuntu-a-whole-bunch-of-stuff package. that might work :-/
<Besogon> TheSheep, ok
<TheSheep> Besogon: about menu, you can only add your stuff to it with the editor, it will add all the installed applications to it automatically, there is a way of removing them manually, without the editor
<Besogon> when I translate what you wrote I will answer )))
<TheSheep> Besogon: sorry
<Besogon> No metter
<TheSheep> Besogon: basically, menu is created from two parts: the part you edit with the editor, and the list of installed applications
<Besogon> I undesood it. I cant see installed applications in menu-editor. But those application visible in main menu.
<knome> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<charlie-tca> Which should still be good for intrepid
<charlie-tca> We can't give directions to jaunty until it releases
<Besogon> TheSheep, I still have the problem with menu. (Problem with panels decided)
<rocko> how do I get 3d working on my 200m on sidux?
<rocko> it works on ubuntu 8.10
<rocko> but I want to switch to sidux
<rocko> it uses sid just like ubuntu does
<rocko> it has some more up to date applications
<rocko> like firefox
<Besogon> window manager >>
<Besogon>  the compositor tab
<charlie-tca> Does sidux have a support channel?
<rocko> yes
<rocko> I already was there
<rocko> it is on oftc at #sidux
<charlie-tca> This is Xubuntu here. We don't really have answers for sidux
<rocko> yeah
<rocko> but ubuntu uses sid
<rocko> just like sidux does
<charlie-tca> And it works on Xubuntu?
<rocko> how can I find out why it works on xubuntu ?
<rocko> like get all the info in one page
<rocko> with every thing 3d and driver that is used for my card
<TheSheep> download it and examine how it's done
<charlie-tca> I don't know that there is a simple "why"
<rocko> download what?
<rocko> you mean way right
<Besogon> Does good way have various menu in gnome and xfce for one user?
<rocko> huh?
<rocko> sidux has kde, xfce/fluxbox cds but  no gnome cds
<rocko> but you can download gnome after you install it
<rocko> and install gnome
<charlie-tca> rocko: we don't support sidux
<rocko> yes you told me that already
<rocko> but it is debian based
<rocko> it uses sid
<rocko> how different could it be ?
<charlie-tca> Very
<rocko> thats like saying we support german
<rocko> but not high german
<charlie-tca> If it was the same, wouldn't we call it sidux?
<rocko> which is a different dialect of german
<rocko> English is called the same every place it is spoken
<rocko> but it is not the same every where
<knome> rocko, we do not support sidux. end of conversation.
<rocko> some places you probably will not understand some of the conversation
<rocko> why is ubuntu being so gay lately with xorg
<rocko> it is not telling much about what xorg is doing in its config file https://pastebin.ca/raw/1343727
<rocko> how do you know which driver your graphics card is using ?
<Besogon> rocko, you can build xorg.conf yourself. But you want.
<rocko> yes I know
<rocko> but what packages do I need then ?
<rocko> xorg has a lot of packages I do not need
<a> Hi everybody, does anybody know how to setup a PPTP VPN un xubuntu intrepid?
<rocko> yes I know how to compile Besogon
<rocko> if it is in the repository you can compile it without problems usually with "sudo apt-get build-dep nameofpackage"
<rocko> then do what is says to compile in the readme and install files
<Besogon> rocko, i dont know almost anysing about Xorg. Use gentoo. Very fast im heard.
<a> I have tried to set it up but all help on the web is for Ubuntu and not for Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> the setup should be the same
<a> well, it does not work well in intrepid
<charlie-tca> Can you define that
<a> and the fix involves using gconf-editor
<charlie-tca> apt-get install gconf-editor
<a> however gconf-editor is missing the networking part in Xubuntu
<a> I have it installed but is missing the networking section
<Besogon> a, Do you speak in Russian?
<rocko> how do I know what driver your graphics card is using ?
<charlie-tca> lspci
<a> It is supposed to be under system but is not there
<a> what is lspci?
<charlie-tca> then you improvise. Edit the file manually
<rocko> I said driver charlie-tca
<a> how can I do that?
<rocko> not what card I have
<charlie-tca> rocko: lspci
<charlie-tca> person called a: I don't know which file you need, gconf-editor simply edits xml files
<a> ok... I'm sorry I am new to xubuntu
<rocko> charlie-tca you do not always use the same driver name as what your card is called
<a> Under the System section there should be another one called Networking
<rocko> so lspci does not help with that
<a> but is is not there, and I do not know the file I need to edit
<rocko> I think you meant lshw charlie-tca
<rocko> https://pastebin.ca/raw/1343734
<rocko> is there a latency driver ?
<a> I just need to get the pptp VPN working to connect to my job
<a> I've benn playing arround with it but there is not solution on the web for xubuntu
<a> For Xubuntu intrepid I mean
<Grrai> hey! just installed xubuntu on my new machine, now, is there an easy way to connect to my old machine via network, to get my files over here? I have wlan here. (I never set up such thing as a network, I must confess)
<a> If it is a windows machine you need samba
<Grrai> no windows, just two xubuntu machines
<Grrai> anyway, I did install samba, but it doesn't show up in my start menu
<a> In ubuntu you would just go to places and NETWORK will be there
<a> but i do not know for Xubuntu
<Grrai> hmm, anyone?
<a> have you tried with thunar?
<a> entering the adress of you machine? I.E.: \\192.168.x.x
<knome> !sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing
<knome> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<Grrai> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<Grrai> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knome> !filesharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing
<knome> !charlie-tca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> what?
<charlie-tca> Grrai: you could use ssh/scp to transfer your files
<knome> see ^
<Memfis> Grrai, if it's only a few files and you know their locations. try scp. if your wlan works (try browsing the web as a test)
<charlie-tca> It is fairly easy to setup. You install ssh-server on the system you are transferring from.
<charlie-tca> !fusesh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesh
<charlie-tca> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Grrai> okies, I'll try all that out
<a> Ok I guess VPN can't be setup in XUBUNTU, I guess I'll have to go back to windows
<charlie-tca> It can be. It just isn't as easy as Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<a> It is not easy in Ubuntu Intrepid either
<a> there is a solution, but the solution does not apply to Xubuntu I guess
<charlie-tca> That's what it sounds like. I don't use it, myself
<charlie-tca> I use NFS and SSH
<a> There is even a patched VPN manager witch I have installed
<a> and nothing
<a> it is still telling me, connection failed
<a> over and over again
<charlie-tca> can you ssh to the system?
<a> no, only PPTP
<a> This is the solution -> http://otype.net/2008/12/getting-vpn-connection-with-pptp-on-ubuntu-intrepid/comment-page-1/#comment-242
<a> is pretty simple but if you take alook at the last part it involes using gconf-editor
<a> and that is fine, but gconf-editor is missing the networking part un xubuntu
<a> so I am stuck
<a> and I cant use ubuntu in this laptop because it is too slow for it, even doing updates it freezes
<charlie-tca> So, you did add the ppa?
<a> what is the ppa?
<craigbass1976> I really liked xmms in previous versions of linux.  WHat is the equivalent?
<charlie-tca> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu intrepid main
<charlie-tca> craigbass1976: that is not for you
<a> yes of course, I did all of that
<a> it is running the new patched client
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, ok.  I thought references to mplayer were actually talking about totem, so I'm installing mplayer now.
<a> but it still wontr connect, it tells me "connection failed"
<charlie-tca> It is possible the failure is not your end
<a> I have two VPNs at work
<a> at two different buildings
<a> it wont connecto to any of them
<craigbass1976> Gah... mplayer is still a movie player.  Any other ideas?
<a> I can connect using windows just fine
<a> they are both PPTP
<charlie-tca> craigbass1976: it should be xmms2
<craigbass1976> Really...  I thought all xmms died.
<charlie-tca> person called a : I have no more ideas. You could try in #ubuntu, maybe?
<charlie-tca> or check the help wiki doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<a> ok I will
<a> thanks a lot
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, is there some gui front end I have to install as well with xmms2?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't use it
<craigbass1976> tray icon maybe.  What do you use?
<charlie-tca> Synaptic-Package-Manager has a lot of stuff listed for it, including gxmms2, a gnome gui
<charlie-tca> I use Listen
<craigbass1976> xmms2 seems to be a daemon running in the background; I don't think I'll like that with with laptop also being a LAMP dev box.  To much going for this aging lappy...
<Memfis> If you have lamp have you considered ampache ?
<craigbass1976> Memfis, I could, but I'm trying to keep things to a minimum as far as daemons go; only 512 memory with no room to upgrade, and this lappy is from early 2000's.
<Memfis> ampache doesn't have a daemon. If apache and mysql are running thats all it needss
<craigbass1976> Ahhhhh.  Finally.  Louis Armstrong....
<craigbass1976> THanks folks.
<rocko> is burnfree the same thing as burnproof?
<SiDi> hi
<TheSheep> rocko: I think one of them is a trademarked term and the other isn't
<rocko> I see thanks TheSheep
<rocko> so it is the same thing than TheSheep
<rocko> it is like firewire than with trade mark name so they have to use a different name for it unless they pay for something to be able to use it
<rocko> I think so TheSheep "BURN-Free supported:  	 [BurnProof]"
<rocko> http://support.alcohol-soft.com/drives.php?B1=Search&VendorName=LaCie
<rocko> thanks TheSheep again
<rocko> TheSheep are you good with cdrtools?
<rocko> how do you verify the cd after you burn it with cdrecord ?
<rocko> "cdrecord -v -data speed=4 driveropts=burnfree dev=1,0,0 $i.iso" is what I currently use for options to burn iso images
<rocko> whoops
<rocko> "cdrecord -v -data -dao speed=4 driveropts=burnfree dev=1,0,0 $i.iso" is what I use I forgot to put down -dao option
<rocko> for burning iso images you want disc at once not track at once
<rocko> cdrecord defaults at tao
<TheSheep> rocko: I think you have to compute the md5 sum of the image and of the burned disk
<TheSheep> rocko: and compare them
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rocko> TheSheep after I do the genisoimage command on the iso image where do I put the size so wodim knows ? https://pastebin.ca/raw/1343808
<keres> is there a complete package for xfce for ubuntu? gnome sucks.
<rocko> no keres
<rocko> keres do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<keres> thanks
<Clark_Kent> hello everyone
<Clark_Kent> can anyone help me with setting up screen-resolution in xubuntu 8.10?
<knome> !resolution | Clark_Kent
<ubottu> Clark_Kent: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> !purexfce | keres
<ubottu> keres: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> keres, you might want to look at that also.
<Clark_Kent> i know basics of linux - the problem is I only have one possible choice to set the resolution to ...
<Clark_Kent> how can i add different resolutions?
<knome> Clark_Kent, if you need bigger, you might need to see if you have a driver that can do it.
<Clark_Kent> i would need it different - not in widescreen format ... as some apps cut the bottom of some windows e.g. freeciv
<knome> interesting. do you know wheteher your display is correctly recognised?
<Clark_Kent> it is ... i tried to edit etc/x11/xconfig by hand ... but it ony has 'configured-device' in it ... that i guess points somwhere else as inserted by dpkg-configure
<Clark_Kent> xf86config is no longer part of x11 packages?
<Clark_Kent> i tried to add resolution using grendr instead of xrendr ... but it refuses to add different resolution
<knome> Clark_Kent, i'm out of ideas. maybe you could ask #ubuntu or wait for somebody else to arrive.
<knome> Clark_Kent, the problem most possibly is not in xubuntu/xfce :)
<Clark_Kent> prob is the same as it ever is: the user
<Clark_Kent> thanks anyway ... i take the dogs for a walk ... maybe fresh idea gives me fresh ideas
<knome> Clark_Kent, really? :) did you find an another solution than "remove the user"?
<Clark_Kent> i ment fresh air
<Clark_Kent> dpkg-update --user
<knome> yeah. have a good walk.
<keres> is not being able to click and move over the desktop a feature or bug?
<charlie-tca> keres: as in, drag icons on the desktop to a new spot on the desktop?
<keres> charlie-tca, i cannot click and drag my mouse over my desktop to select multiple items with the marquee
<charlie-tca> That is correct. You have to click and drag one item at a time
<keres> charlie-tca, why? can it be fixed?
<charlie-tca> It's the Xfce is
<charlie-tca> I think I saw something to have it fixed in 4.8
<charlie-tca> keres: It seems to be a difficult thing to fix. But the developers are aware of it.
<anita_> salut
<anita_> j'ai un petit probleme avec ma barre sous xfe, si je la mets a gauche
<anita_> vous avez aussi ce probleme ??
<charlie-tca> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<anita_> ah desolee
<charlie-tca> 	
<charlie-tca> Pas de problème.
<charlie-tca> des barres horizontales semblent mieux fonctionner
<pop79> Hi there
<charlie-tca> !hi | pop79
<ubottu> pop79: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<pop79> charle-tea, ubottu: thanks for the warm welcome ;)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Kholby> Would anyone be willing to help me with a networking issue?
<Kholby> Anyone listening?
<charlie-tca> I would be willing, but I don't know networking enough to actually help you
<Kholby> Okay.  Thanks anyway.
<charlie-tca> Have patience, someone else will come along.
<knome> !ask | Kholby
<ubottu> Kholby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kholby> Okay.  Thank you, and I apologize.  Broadcom wireless card, eMachines computer, light is on, ndiswrapper has driver installed, iwconfig recognizes the card, but no connectivity.
<keres> no native sftp client for xubuntu file browser?
<charlie-tca> no, keres
<keres> bummer
<keres> charlie-tca, is there an sftp client similiar to a file browser? i hate the bad interface most ftp clients have.
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't use one. I use ssh with scp sometimes, and sometimes I use gftp
<|jbbarne|> Does anyone know how to change the language for menus and icons? I changed my default language to Spanish. Mostly worked, but the XFCE menus are still in English. (When you install in Spanish, then they are Spanish.)
<zelhar> Hello folk
<charlie-tca> hello, zelhar
<zelhar> can i ask a Q ?
<TheSheep> |jbbarne|: maybe relog?
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheSheep> zelhar: of course not!
<TheSheep> ;)
<knome> !manners | TheSheep
<ubottu> TheSheep: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zelhar> I am having trouble getting the keyboard switch option work
<zelhar> I am trying to set the xorg.conf to no avail
<zelhar> can I post here my settings ?
<TheSheep> knome: soryy
<charlie-tca> Paste them to !pastebin
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<knome> !pastebin
<TheSheep> zelhar: afaik recent xubuntu doesn't keep it in xorg.conf anymore
 * charlie-tca won
<zelhar> I posted
 * knome will beat you all once he gets his broadband :P
<charlie-tca> What is the URL?
<knome> zelhar, paste the url to us
<TheSheep> zelhar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<knome> d'oh!
<knome> so close.
<zelhar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121206/
 * charlie-tca gets beat by knome most of the time
<knome> \o/
<cyzie> how to do xubuntu total upgrade offline?
<zelhar> TheSheep I don't understand so you mean the xorg.conf no longer controls the keyboard layout switching ?
<charlie-tca> cyzie: I think you can do it with the alternate cd
<cyzie> charlie-tca, Yes! that is what it claim and i follow the instruction
<cyzie> however, it still download some package off the inet
<charlie-tca> Probably language packs
<cyzie> possible to force completely offline upgradE?
<knome> cyzie, disconnect?
<charlie-tca> You can unplug the network cable, upgrade, plug back in. It will still need to get some packages to bring you up-to-date
<cyzie> knome, tried that, it just failed miserably.
<charlie-tca> The cd is not big enough to hold all of it
<knome> 6 mins remaining downloads!
<charlie-tca> still!?
<TheSheep> zelhar: the settings have been moved to a different file
<zelhar> Than is there a way to set a keyboard short-cut (i.e ctl-alt) within xubuntu ? Cause I can set the languages if I uncheck the xor.conf option from the settings
<zelhar> which is ?
<TheSheep> zelhar: read the link I gave you
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah. as i said, 45 kB/s max. :P
<cyzie> well yes, but before commencing to upgrade using alternate cd, it ask yes or no when upgrade that utilize inet
<cyzie> i give it no
<cyzie> still it fail...
<knome> charlie-tca, now you know why i'm waiting for the broadband :P
<charlie-tca> zelhar: keyboard shortcuts are set in Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<charlie-tca> knome: yeah, I see now
<charlie-tca> cyzie: does the cd pass integrity checks?
<knome> charlie-tca, and this has been the situation since jan 1st ...
<zelhar> Charlie I know that but I don;t know how to set the command for layout switching
<kholby> Need my xubunty PC to share an Internet connection with my PCLinux laptop using crossover UTP.
<cyzie> charlie-tca, didnt tried that,
<kholby> *xubuntu
<cyzie> whow to do integrity checks?
<cyzie> t
<charlie-tca> When you boot to the alternate cd, it is a menu selection
<cyzie> whow/why
<cyzie> charlie-tca, no, i dont boot my box, the goal is to upgrade from hardy to ibex offline
<charlie-tca> If the cd fails integrity check, it won't be able to do the upgrade
<cyzie> how do i do integrity checkl?
<knome> 50 secs!
<charlie-tca> When you boot to the alternate cd, it is a menu selection
<cyzie> charlie-tca, as i said, i wont reboot my box.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> Then I can't help you
<cyzie> now how do i do integrity check?
<zelhar> I pasted my settings of the etx/default/console-setup, can you check it is ok ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/121209/
<knome> when you boot.. ;)
<knome> cyzie, you can check the integrity with any other machine as well.
<cyzie> ....
<cyzie> that is noob
<knome> charlie-tca, can't integrity be checked with md5 sum?
<cyzie> i just did md5sum on the disk, it's match .
<knome> cyzie, you're noob because you're asking
<knome> *oops* :)
<charlie-tca> It is a second check. Sometimes the md5sum will match, but the cd will fail integrity check anyway.
<knome> sha1sum? :P
<knome> finally, even a bit faster connection
<cyzie> any fast mirror?
<zelhar> I guess I wll just reboot and see for myself, thanks guys
<kholby> I have two problems, but probably only need to solve one.  a) My broadcom wireless card is not working [or] b) I can't get Internet connection sharing to work.
<zoltron> i just got a new atheros wireless card. how do i enable it for use in xubuntu? it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<TheSheep> zoltron: how about system->drivers?
<kholby> On a similar note, my card shows up in drivers, has status listed as "In use," but enabled is unchecked.  When I check enabled, it asks me to restart, but I restart and get exactly the same thing.
<TheSheep> did you guys try googling for your card model and 'ubuntu'?
<TheSheep> maybe someone had similar problems
<kholby> Many times.  Everything I haven't tried involves commands that don't seem to work on my machine.
<charlie-tca> You can also ask in #ubuntu. They have more people and may have more suggestions
<kholby> I think I'll try that.  Thank you.
<zoltron> TheSheep, the wifi card shows up in there. says it's active with a green light
 * Xikkub[A] is now away - Reason : cuz
<knome> Xikkub[A], please consider removing running away-scripts.
<Xikkub[A]> g2 fig out how
<knome> which client?
<Xikkub[A]> k don
<Xikkub[A]> fixed
<knome> maybe also consider not having an away nick ;)
<knome> maybe also consider not having an away ni
<knome> uh?
<Xikkub[A]> hmm?
<knome> /away is enough, imho
<Xikkub[A]> auto away
<Xikkub[A]> set it to 0 and auto awayed me
<Xikkub[A]> as long as it doesnt send any messages, then im good
<Xikkub[A]> baiz
<knome> yeah, but you don't have to change your nick once you go away, right?
<Xikkub[A]> no
<knome> see you.
<Xikkub[A]> it auto puts xik[a]
<Xikkub> see
<knome> maybe consider fixing that. ;)
<Xikkub[A]> tah da
<Xikkub[A]> why fix that?
<Xikkub[A]> i want ppl to know if im heree or not
<knome> they can use /whois and they see your awaymsg.
<Xikkub[A]> well baiz
<Xikkub[A]> it doesnt make that big a diff u kniw
<Xikkub[A]> as long as it doesnt send messages
<betrayed_> it is annoying to see the constant nick changes... is there really a need?
#xubuntu 2009-02-22
<ETie> i want to use sda3 for my xubuntu install
<ETie> but how should i edit it?
<ETie> theres sfx, jfx, reiser
<ETie> jfs*
<ETie> oh, forget it.
<ETie> my god, this xfce is HUGE
<ETie> text is eveyrwhere
<ETie> it's like you aim to please blind people
<charlie-tca> ETie: restart and see if it shrinks
<ETie> gparted helped me
<forces> ETie, use ext4
<forces> ext3*
<ETie> okay, thanks.
<ETie> i was thinking, reiser fs
<ETie> because he did his wife and i liked that
<forces> did?
<forces> or killed?
<ETie> obvious isnt it?
 * forces doesn't have wife
<forces> :P
<ETie> you're just lucky.
<forces> are you married?
<ETie> Thank god not anymore
<forces> jaja
<ETie> no, i did her
<forces> did you kill your wife?
<forces> O_O
<forces> ETie, I think you can't boot with reiser /boot partition
<forces> so.. you have to use ext3
<ETie> how many partitions will i need?
<forces> just one
<forces> + swap
<forces> "/" and swap
<ETie> oh great.
<ETie> thought i would need 4 or 5
<forces> I'm using seven
<forces> mmm let me see
<forces> recovery, win2, swap, /boot, /, /home
<forces> 6
<forces> :P
<ETie> oh those are different
<ETie> i have this vista partition i really dislike
<ETie> while im editing partitions something could happen to it..
<forces> back up
<ETie> screw it, im gonna do vista into reiser
<forces> windows 7 runs into ext4
<ETie> so why do you use xfce and not gnome?
<ETie> me?  i hate gnome! its too big
<ETie> or something
<forces> I'm using gnome right now
<forces> but I have used xfce
<forces> when I was in xfce ----->>> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7131/xforcesot5.png
<ETie> thats nice
<ETie> heh i hate large fonts
<forces> :P
<ETie> i use lucida at 7
<ETie> on terminals and such
<forces> I didn't know how change the terminal font
<ETie> oh it will be easy
<forces> ubuntu have better fonts
<ETie> forces, crap ;/
<ETie> im gonna have to go to ubuntu
<forces> when I install xubuntu, it come with a BIG fonts
<ETie> TOO BIG
<forces> BIGGEST FONTS!!!!!!!
<forces> ARIAL 80!!
<ETie>  TOO BIG
<ETie> LOL ya
<forces> jaja
<forces> :P
<ETie> alright man, i must boot into vista now and download ubuntu
<ETie> wish me luck
<ETie> hope its still bootable!
<ETie> well
<forces> good luck
<ETie> ill be back
<ETie> :)
 * forces downlading xubuntu 8.10 for him acer aspire one
<forces> :P
<keres> how do you make gedit the default text editor?
<keres> of any light weight text editor with syntax highlighting the default?
<reboR> any live help?
<zoredache> possibly, but you'll have to ask a question first
<reboR> ah, well I just installed ubuntu ( first time linux person) and the desktop will not load, it shows an orange back ground but nothing loads
<reboR> ubuntu 8.10 btw
<reboR> I did try loading with recovery and it did load one time but that's about it didnt have happen again
<zoredache> hrm..
<zoredache> reboR: are you using xubuntu, or ubuntu.  Do you have enough memory?
<reboR> im using ubuntu and i have 19 gig
<Sw3RvE> i think hes talking about RAM memory
<reboR>  i have 1 gig for the ram memory
<zoredache> You will probably get better results asking for help with Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu
<reboR> okay ty
<R1cochet> yo Sw3RvE
<R1cochet> u try deluge?
<Sw3RvE> not yet
<Sw3RvE> i got my wifi to work tho
<Sw3RvE> i didnt even need wifi radar lol
<Sw3RvE> i uninstalled it. but i might re-install it so i can use it to scan for the access points name and see if it has securitiy. then use the stock wireless network app to connect.
<Besogon> HI! Well, I have installed gnome and xfce. After that main menu in xfce big knot. What can I doing with that?
<Besogon> And what for I have ~/.cache/xfce4 in my home dir?
<TheSheep> Besogon: it's for caching temporary data, so that it doesn't have to be recomputed each time. Among other things, the computed menu is kept there
<TheSheep> Besogon: but I don't understand what you mean by "big knot", maybe you could make a screenshot?
<Besogon> TheSheep, many applications gathered together
<Besogon> Are you undestand me this time?
<TheSheep> Besogon: no
<TheSheep> Besogon: you mean you don't have categories in the menu?
<Besogon> TheSheep, ok. Yes I have. But not the same like in gnome.
<TheSheep> Besogon: Accessories, Games, Network, Multimedia, etc.
<Besogon> TheSheep, Yes i have
<TheSheep> that's correct
<Besogon> TheSheep, If will I delete ~/.cache/xfce4 my main menu be clear?
<Besogon> TheSheep, I will try it.
<Besogon> How can I make screehshot?
<Besogon> screenshot
<TheSheep> Besogon: use gimp
<TheSheep> Besogon: file->create image->screenshot
<Besogon> bay. I must go. Come in later
<tzolkin> I install the Adobe Reader8 in my Xubuntu 8.04, but I can't launch it.
<TheSheep> tzolkin: xubuntu uses evince for viewing pdfs
<tzolkin> I need to view some Chinese documents and I found evince don't work well with Chinese...
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> that may be
<tzolkin> I can launch Adobe Reader in Terminal
<TheSheep> well, do you get any messages?
<tzolkin> An internal error occurred
<tzolkin> When I creat a launcher on the desktop and run it , I get this message
<TheSheep> nothing more?
<tzolkin> I write the command "/opt/Adobe/Reader8/bin/acroreader" in the launcher
<tzolkin> When I use this command is terminal, it's works well
<TheSheep> that's strange
<TheSheep> does it work from any directory?
<tzolkin> well
<tzolkin> I use acroreader in the other directory, it's says command not found
<tzolkin> The permission of the acroreader is not right?
<TheSheep> tzolkin: try using the full path, like in the launcher
<tzolkin> /opt/Adobe/Reader8/bin/acroread ?
<tzolkin> Is this the full path?
<TheSheep> yes
<tzolkin> thanks
<Besogon> TheSheep, Im here man. I find out resolve my problem with main menu. Google is power. here it is: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<R1cochet> can any1 tell me what half-open connections are in deluge bittorrent client?
<Besogon> R1cochet, use vuse or rtorrent. I have problem last years with deluge and Transmission. These clients many times downloaded the same packages.
<Besogon> And I had tiny rate. And this problem are now with Transmission for me.
<R1cochet> does it allow for eaaasy create/seed?
<Besogon> R1cochet, vuse may be. RTorrent for console. But rtorrent Im like. Just put torrent file in the directory (specify in config file) and run "rtorrent command in command line. All work fine."
<R1cochet> ok
<el-perrillo> Has anybody been able to connect through VPN using ubuntu? or xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> I have and do everyday
<rocko> where is my normal users temp folder located ?
<TheSheep> rocko: wat do the 'TMP' or 'TEMP' environment variables say?
<TheSheep> what*
<rocko> I am not sure
<TheSheep> you can check with 'echo $TMP' in terminal
<rocko> where do i find that ?
<TheSheep> same for TEMP
<rocko> I a writing a script for burning iso images and I have a question
<rocko> do you do any scripting TheSheep
<TheSheep> sometimes
<rocko> how do you tell the script to put the out put of genisoimage -print-size to tsize=outputhere option in cdrecord(wodim)
<TheSheep> rocko: I don't understand
<rocko> okay
<rocko> um
<TheSheep> rocko: you can put the output of a command into a variable with  x=$(command)
<rocko> what is a variable
<TheSheep> rocko: for rcample, x=$(genisoimage --print-size)
<TheSheep> example
<rocko> okay
<TheSheep> then  cdrecord tsize=$x
<rocko> thanks you understand what I want now :)
<rocko> ok I forget what is that one wildcard character(s) you use to let the script know to use the file that you print next to the script to use that TheSheep
<rocko> for example
<rocko> ./burniso isoimagefile
<rocko> so that it does it to that file
<rocko> someone told me about it I forgot what it was
<rocko> I think it was $* or something
<rocko> nevermind TheSheep I remember now
<rocko> it was $1
<rocko> thanks TheSheep I must put cdrecord in test mode to test the script first
<rocko> how do you make a script make a directory only if it is not there already ? TheSheep
<rocko> I know that the mkdir command will not make one if one exists
<rocko> but shouldn't I set it up so that it does do that
<TheSheep> rocko: install -d
<TheSheep> install -p
<TheSheep> sorry
<rocko> why would I want to purge and install ?
<TheSheep> see man install for details
<rocko> ok
<rocko> so that is  not for apt-get install right
<TheSheep> rocko: it's install -d after all
<TheSheep> no, it's a separate command
<rocko> thanks TheSheep I will give my script to you if you want for  you helping me out if you want to say thanks :D
<TheSheep> no, thanks :)
<rocko> okay
<rocko> do you use that to make backups of your files TheSheep ?
<rocko> the install command
<rocko> TheSheep here is my finished script http://pastebin.com/m3e7bfc22
<rocko> TheSheep thanks
<rocko> TheSheep how are you ?
<BladieBla> hi
<BladieBla> can someone please help me with my start bar problem?
<BladieBla> everything os gone i can only see the icons
<BladieBla> the bars at the bottom and top are gone how do i get those back?
<BladieBla> can someone help me?
<charlie-tca> !panels | BladieBla
<ubottu> BladieBla: Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<BladieBla> worked!!!!!
<BladieBla> thanks charlie!! =>
<forces> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<charlie-tca> You are welcome, BladieBla
<forces> I want a background for my terminal
<BladieBla> many thanks i was going nuts
<charlie-tca> forces: open a terminal, go to 'Edit' -> 'Preferences'
<charlie-tca> Appearance on the left
<charlie-tca> Set a background
<forces> I know that
<forces> I want a good background
<BladieBla> hi
<BladieBla> can someone help me with a web browser problem? websites give me abnormal lettertypes
<BladieBla> google.com google.nl and some other websites
<BladieBla> some websites its normal
<BladieBla> what can i do about it?
<charlie-tca> Try a different in the browser preferences
<BladieBla> what do you mean?
<BladieBla> i get this
<BladieBla>  &&&>>::¨
<charlie-tca> What browser?
<BladieBla> changed the font
<BladieBla> and worked
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's the missing word. Sorry.
<BladieBla> a ok thanks anyway =]
<bolt> is there a way to quickly tile three of the windows on my screen so they each get the same amount of screenspace?
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to do it quickly, but you could resize each window to fit in 1/3 of the screen
<bolt> of course, but i want to do it quickly, like the tile feature in winxp or somesuch
<bolt> just ctrl+click some stuff on the taskbar, right click and select tile. couldn't be easier
<charlie-tca> I think windows has that. Xfce does not.
<bolt> i know windows has that. and i use it a lot on the windows box at work. really helps productivity
<rocko> TheSheep you there ?
<charlie-tca> bolt: once you resize the windows, they should open to that size
<AskHL> Hello.  I somehow cannot find this browsing the wiki: what are the system requirements for installing/running xubuntu?  Specifically regarding RAM.
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org/get
<AskHL> Ah, thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bolt> gah. i can't believe xfwm doesn't have support for tiling windows
<charlie-tca> bug report time?
<NickPresta> I was wondering if there is a specific way I'm supposed to add the 'xfce4-cpufreq-plugin' to my panel? None of the settings I make seem to take effect and I have to set my cpufreq manually via `cpufreq-set`. Thanks
<rocko> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0217092samsung1.html
<NickPresta> wow. Suspension, I could see. Phone confiscated, yes. Arrested, criminal record and having to post bail? That is just sad.
<rewt> "only in america..." ;)
<NickPresta> heh. I suppose so.
<NickPresta> so be fair, 'disorderly' conduct is vague. If she was acting out physically and causing a large scene and subsequently had to be restrained and such, perhaps. But I doubt that was the case.
<charlie-tca> Something is wrong with the arrest report: w/m is white male, born in 1957! A little old for high school, too
<NickPresta> Only too old by a few years ;)
<rewt> and Thomas is usually a guy's name
<rewt> and so is Gregory
<charlie-tca> That's what I thought, too
<rewt> Thomas Gregory Swittel is the name of the teacher who made the initial complaint.
<charlie-tca> ah-ha. I guess that makes sense.
<rewt> the report implies she got in trouble before
<vinoman> hi
#xubuntu 2010-02-22
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: works! awesome. i had to turn on the mixer of my mic's driver.
<owen1> how do i do that from the terminal?
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have no idea
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: thank you man
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just manage my columes with the volume thing symbol on the upper right
<Sachse_Siechtum> No bother...
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just finished watching "the road" ...
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: don't say anything. i want to watch it.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok. :-)
<owen1> i just watched district9 and the serogate
<owen1> loved both
<Sachse_Siechtum> district nine was awesome :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I wanna watch serogate. any good?
<Sachse_Siechtum> surrogate
<owen1> yes. i really liked it
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<owen1> i also liked AI
<owen1> i like futuristic movies about the humen race
<Sachse_Siechtum> me too...well except the ending
<Sachse_Siechtum> it should have ended with the pixi statue
<owen1> what's pixi?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ir fairy
<Sachse_Siechtum> or
<Sachse_Siechtum> where he is underwater and finds this statue
<Sachse_Siechtum> everything what camer after that didnt really fit...
<owen1> i actually really liked those robots
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah but the ending was with these aliens...
<owen1> and was happy to see how the world looks like
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno...
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh and I have to say....the road is the best post apocalyptic movie I have seen yet
<Sachse_Siechtum> alot like "Mad Max 2" and "a boy and his dog"
<owen1> i listen to an interview with the director or screenwriter. sounds interesting.
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I find the one trailer I saw...is kinda misleading
<Sachse_Siechtum> because you think there will be action all the time...but its not.
<owen1> i never watch trailers. i prefer not to know the movie name if i can.
<owen1> i don't want to know if i am suppose to cry/laugh/etc
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe yeah
<owen1> that's why i was a bit surprise with district9
<Sachse_Siechtum> trailers can be very misleading
<owen1> surprised
<owen1> when i see trailer i think to myself - just tell me how the movie ended
<owen1> they tell u too much
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe yeah
<owen1> my wife just picks movies and i sit and watch
<owen1> i wish they didn't show the name at all
<owen1> and i wish they keep the original name for foreign movies
<owen1> so i will not be able to say it
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<Sachse_Siechtum> so have you watched "das boot"?
<owen1> no
<Sachse_Siechtum> ask your wife to get that movie :-)
<owen1> i will, only if u'r not kidding
<Sachse_Siechtum> it has english audio and german audio with subtitles
<Sachse_Siechtum> and tell her to get the directors cut
<owen1> r u german?
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes Iam, and you? :-)
<owen1> Israeli
<owen1> do u know the site hospitality club?
<owen1> i hosted 2 crazy germans when i lived in san  diego
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah couch surfing
<Sachse_Siechtum> why crazy?
<owen1> they did some crazy stuff before leaving my place.
<Sachse_Siechtum> example?
<owen1> and told me to watch a movie that explain their behaviour
<owen1> let me find it.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<owen1> i can't remember, it's about young kids that ruin other people's house. they leave a mess
<owen1> to make their point
<owen1> about materialisem
<owen1> and capitalisem
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm dunno what movie that could be
<owen1> http://www.amazon.com/Edukators-Knut-Berger/dp/6302020816
<owen1> The Edukators
<Sachse_Siechtum> you should watch this movie: http://www.amazon.com/Lives-Others-Martina-Gedeck/dp/B000OVLBGC/ref=pd_bxgy_d_text_c
<Sachse_Siechtum> its an awesome movie.
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: before i watch it, u got to understand that i didn't like the Edukators at all.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah I havent watched it...
<owen1> should i still watch your last one.
<owen1> ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> what kinda movie do you like most?
<owen1> documentaries or based on true stories - 'dust of war', 'the breach', stuff like vbs - http://www.vbs.tv/watch/the-vice-guide-to-travel/the-vice-guide-to-liberia-1-of-8
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah :-)
<owen1> Manda Bala - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0912590/
<Sachse_Siechtum> well "the life of other" could be based on true stories..
<owen1> "An examination of corruption and class warfare in Brazil as told through the stories of a wealthy businessman, a plastic surgeon who assists kidnapping victims and a politician whose income relies on a frog farm."
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm interesting
<owen1> so your list is - das boot, lives others
<owen1> the lives of others
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I like alot movies...I got some all time favourites...like...
<Sachse_Siechtum> "leon the professional"
<owen1> adding to my list
<Sachse_Siechtum> "Carlitos way"
<Sachse_Siechtum> "lord of the rings 1-3"
<Sachse_Siechtum> "the parfum"
<Sachse_Siechtum> "insomnia"
<Sachse_Siechtum> (with Al Pacino"
<Sachse_Siechtum> )
<owen1> ok. it's enough
<owen1> (-:
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm any ideas why xubuntu would not notice my audio cds?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I can see it in the "driver manager" but it won't mount
<owen1> did u try from the terminal
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno why...it used to work...
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno how...
<owen1> ubuntu has a few logs u can look at
<Sachse_Siechtum> where?
<owen1> one of them is accesible via the command dmesg.
<owen1> try it
<Sachse_Siechtum> just dmesg?
<owen1> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 5511.212049] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 5511.212056] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0
<owen1> io error. not sure what it means, but u can try post it on ubuntuforums
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053274] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053281] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053285] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053288] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053291] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053294] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053297] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6
<Sachse_Siechtum> [ 2929.053300] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7
<Sachse_Siechtum> lots of that one
<Sachse_Siechtum> data dvds or cds work flawless
<owen1> interesting
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm about to register in the ubuntu forums :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> just finding out if I have a launchpad name *g*
<owen1> ?? only now? dude, it's the first thing u should do.
<owen1> first search for your issue, and u can register to threads and get emails.
<owen1> taking my dog out. will be back
<Sachse_Siechtum> I know. :-) I'm a bad boy . :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> have fun :-)
<owen1> will watch all your list and report back.
<owen1> (of movies)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok *smile*
<xubuPPC> hello need some help with xubuntu ppc
<ryan___> What's the problem and I'll see if I can help ya =)
<xubuPPC> using imac 35
<xubuPPC> sorry   imac 350 xubuntu 9.04 live cd
<xubuPPC> everything works great but colors are crazy
<xubuPPC> i am surprised that the wireless work out of the box but my colors are funky
<xubuPPC> :-$
<xubuPPC> imac G3 350 512 megs ram
<xubuPPC> the mac is running tiger but i am testing this before i decide if delete all and install just xubuntu
<xubuPPC> can you help me ?
<ryan___> Sorry, I'm afraid I can't =(
<xubuPPC> ok  thanks anyway i will  keep looking  bye
<ryan___> If your just saying colors are inverted, you could try pressing "option + x" (I believe that is the correct term for your keyboard)
<ryan___> The equivalent of the windows key on a generic keyboard
<ryan___> Sorry, "option + m"
<xubuPPC> well i think inverted  is the easy way to explain.... everything look very funky (colors)  i think i need to config xorg  but dont know how
<ryan___> The xorg file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - Unfortunately, I'm not the greatest with editing xorg =(
<xubuPPC> ok
<xubuPPC> brb
<xubuPPC> so i type... "sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf" ??/
<ryan___> If you have the text editor gedit, you can use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ryan___> If not, substitute your text editor for gedit
<ryan___> note that linux is case sensitive, so it does have to have a capital "X" in X11
<syn-ack> well, considering there is no xorg.conf file by default you don't need to be good anymore. :D
<ryan___> Wha? Mine still has one o.O
<syn-ack> I havent had one for quite a while.. you're running the non-free nv/ati drivers, arent ya?
<ryan___> Maybe.... =D
<syn-ack> ;)
<ryan___> I can't play Guild Wars without them =(
<ryan___> Well, not smoothly
<syn-ack> Yeah, I run Intel so I don't need to hack anything its all supported out of the box
<syn-ack> yay me
<ryan___> That's my one problem with Linux, hardware manufacturers hate it =(
<syn-ack> well...
<syn-ack> Not ATi
<syn-ack> Considering they've completely opened the spec on their cards to FOSS.
<ryan___> Eh, they're getting better, still not great though
<syn-ack> Give it time
<syn-ack> 2304 frames in 5.0 seconds <-- Not bad for an Intel chip, imo
<dahaic> ryan___: ed is the standard editor :[
<ryan___> dahaic: Well, apparently syn-ack is telling me I'm a dumbass anyway =P
<syn-ack> ryan___: I would never say that to someone.
<syn-ack> Ok, well I'm lying but I didnt say it to you. :P
<ryan___> =D I know you didn't actually say it, but you proved me wrong and made me look like a dumbass ;)
<syn-ack> wasn't my intention. :P
<ryan___> Rofl
<ryan___> Someone on the forums is pissed at me =D
<syn-ack> meh
<syn-ack> I've got at least one person a week pissed at me on the forums
<syn-ack> ryan___: They'll get over it. ;)
<ryan___> He said stupid things to two or three people that I disputed, and I just saw where he posted in a new one "Ozymandias_117 may well have have an opinion if the above thought may be useful or useless."
<anom01y> what is more supported for Linux, Nvidia geforce 6200 256 mb   or   an Ati Radeon X1650 PRO 512mb
<anom01y> I need the tv out to work
<_Techie_> Nvidia, if your comparing against the X series
<_Techie_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Techie_> just some light reading
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu developers, engineers, coders and curious observers.
<_Techie_> morning Balsaq
<_Techie_> i managed to smooth talk my way into putting a 1TB drive into my PC
<Balsaq> whoah thats a ton of storage
<_Techie_> so now im combo'ing, 120gig + 190gig + 1TB
<_Techie_> the TB is currently running through pATA (IDE) but when i get the cash ill run it via sata
<Balsaq> I'm making a standalone "remote support" VNC applet. I can't test it on my LAN, because I have a different external IP address. How else can I test it, other than by being connected to two different networks at once?
<Balsaq> _Techie_ do you know anything about this? its not for me...
<_Techie_> test it using your internal IP
<_Techie_> and as long as you have your external ip right an dforwarding set up correctly itl work
<Balsaq> I can't test it on the LAN
<Balsaq> I don't have two Windows PCs
<Balsaq> I don't think VNC on Ubuntu can be set to "listen mode"
<knome> Balsaq, well, with x11vnc, you are able to do that
<knome> Balsaq, and you can start x11vnc from ssh
<Balsaq> hmmm, let me ponder that for a moment thank you, please standby if possible...
<__Techie__> my computer froze
<__Techie__> anyway, back to what i was gonna say
<__Techie__> VNC is not windows reliant
<__Techie__> there are clients and servers for all platforms
<Balsaq> welcome back _Techie_
<_Techie_> grr my computer keeps locking up trying to format this damn drive
<Balsaq> good morning gnome
<_Techie_> just to let you know, my pc could lock up again
<_Techie_> ill let you know if it doesnt this time
<Balsaq> 10-4....
 * knome goes to fill the dishwasher, bbl
<Balsaq> ok gnome
<knome> Balsaq, the nick is spelled with k, not g ;)
<Balsaq> woops
<knome> anyway, all the dishes fit in
<knome> yay
<Balsaq> di the fins beat the swedes tonight (hockey)?
<Balsaq> did*
<knome> nope, lost 3-30
<knome> ehm
<knome> 3-0
<Balsaq> the swedes are tough
<knome> yeah. but finns are the best seconds/lucky losers, so we get free pass to the semifinals
<knome> or are those called quarterfinals
<knome> well anyway
<Balsaq> stopped at  a pub on the way home and was watching it for a bit
<knome> heh
<Balsaq> coders and hockey champions they are!
<_Techie_> finaly got that drive formatted up and ready to go
<knome> congrats
<knome> i did the only obligatory schoolwork this week
<_Techie_> ???
<knome> ?
<_Techie_> <knome> i did the only obligatory schoolwork this week
<knome> yup?
<Sysi> #offtopic?
<knome> Sysi, quiet?
<_Techie_> i agree with knone
<_Techie_> knome*
<Sysi> (i'll join there :P)
<knome> 12:32  Sysi: half an hour over midday here :)
<knome> ^ offtopic
<knome> :P
<Sysi> harhar
<knome> ;]
<_Techie_> wihtout offtopic idle chatter this channel would seem absolutely dead and very un inviting to new members
<Sysi> knome: i'm jealous for university students
<knome> i wonder if i should take the vacuum cleanar out of the closet
<Sysi> i'm on english lesson currently
<knome> Sysi, university? i'm only in univ. of applied sciences :P
<Sysi> that's university too :b
<knome> okay, if you say so.
<Sysi> close enough :)
<knome> heh
<knome> not really
<knome> but okay ;)
<Sysi> how long you've studied there?
<knome> soon three years
<knome> i'll graduate at the end of this year
<Sysi> i have still one year of high school left
<knome> not too much
<_Techie_> Sysi, by high school you mean the 13 - 118 age bracket?
<_Techie_> 18*
<knome> i wonder if one can subscribe for international magazines (in paper!) in finland
<Sysi> in finland 15-18 mostly
<knome> without paying awfully lot
<_Techie_> i honestly thought you were older than that sysi
<_Techie_> knome, you probably could... but postage would be a killer
<knome> probably, though sendind magazines from eg. UK wouldn't be THAT expensive..
<_Techie_> dont be so sure
<Sysi> argh this wifi
<knome> i am quite, i've been ordering lots of stuff from all over the world :P
<knome> it's probably just the magazines taking some extra fees
<knome> not the actual shipping fees
<Sysi> it's still cheaper to order than buy from local store
<_Techie_> well, would you say a mag weighs more than a motherboard?
<knome> _Techie_, depends on the mag :)
<knome> _Techie_, what Sysi said is painfully true in finland
<knome> things are just TOTALLY expensive
<Sysi> i paid 16€ for one Linux Format
<knome> chss
<_Techie_> grrr, why cant there be a universal currency
<Sysi> well, normal price for mag is max 6€
<_Techie_> wow, that was scary
<knome> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_e36lp99sMDc/SRYHn0oxQjI/AAAAAAAABGg/sw7fWEeri2w/s400/074.JPG
<_Techie_> when the power connector for my gfx card isnt working, a blue light tirns on
<_Techie_> it just came on
<knome> ^ that's scary
<Sysi> there was dvd-with that etc but still
<Balsaq> everything is dirt cheap here
<knome> congratulations on spoiling the nature
<knome> ;P
<gavin_> I can't find out how to change me xfwm4 theme.
<gavin_> i can change my gtk theme, just not my xfwm4 theme.
<knome> gavin_, applications -> settings -> window manager
<gavin_> i found it.
<gavin_> thanks. :)
<knome> np
<gavin_> Now it looks perfeccttt.
<subspider> hi
<subspider> can you guys tell me how to put and aditional monitor working
<subspider> i have it pulged but how to pu it working
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<subspider> thnks
<subspider> but now they are copied
<subspider> i need like extension
<Sysi> use those --right-of/--left-of/--above/--below options.
<Sysi> they are on that site
<Cor> hi there - I just installed xubuntu on a rather old fashioned pc - after updating it, the taskbar disappeared , as well as all window-title-bars -.- "xfdesktop" and "xfce-panel &" did not work - as they "are already running"
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> See that wiki page, it tells you how to resolve that issue.
<Cor> okay - thanks *testing*
<Cor> the panels now seem to work properly - but the title bars still are missing
<charlie-tca> that is an issue with xfwm4, I think
<charlie-tca> but I don't have a fix for it... Anyone?
<Cor> I read sth about window resolution stuff - maybe you know better what that could..... mean?
<Cor> something among the lines of "the resoltion is lower than the minimum"
<charlie-tca> Is this a virtual machine?
<Cor> no, its a 900 MHz 1 GB RAM machine
<Cor> I mean it's real ^^
<charlie-tca> X may not have found the correct video driver; it is running in low resolution then.
<charlie-tca> Try running updates, and then restart. It may fix both the resolution and the window title issues
<Cor> I just ran updates before the problems occured...
<Cor> but I'll do
<Cor> I thus even think that the updates caused the problems
<Cor> no updates available
<Cor> thanks for you help, I'll check back later ^^
<Cor> gtg, bye
<subspider> pulgin for sound i can play music
<subspider> can you guys help me
<subspider> Sysi,
<subspider> plz
<Sysi> what's problem actually?
<subspider> no lib for play mp3 format
<Sysi> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sysi> hmm, where's the bot
<Sysi> !xubuntu-restricted-extras
<subspider> lol
<subspider> don't like us
<subspider> heheheh
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Sysi> ach, lag
<subspider> ok Sysi thnks i got the idiea
<subspider> it should work now
<subspider> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<subspider> there you go
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello Subspider. :-)
<subspider> hello Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> How you doing?
<subspider> fine and yo
<subspider> steel with the amd mark on the corner of the screen
<subspider> lol
<Sachse_Siechtum> Fine, too. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<subspider> can't take it out
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hmm.
<Sachse_Siechtum> is it ....like a small porgram?
<Sysi> do you have ati graphics card and restricted drivers?
<subspider> yes Sysi
<subspider> is that
<subspider> i can't take the water mark out i whent to web sites
<Sysi> i think it's related to that
<subspider> but i don't know how to deactivate
<subspider> yes i know it is
<Sachse_Siechtum> subspider yesterday I registered in the ubuntu forums :-)
<flm-> hi, how do i install xubuntu with no gui?
<charlie-tca> Use the alternate image, install minimal install or using expert mode
<charlie-tca> or use the server edition of ubuntu
<subspider> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, subspider
<flm-> okay
<flm-> can i change to terminal on the ordinary install disk?
<charlie-tca> what do you mean?
<subspider> hey charlie-tca do you know simple way to take out the amd logo from ati restirted drivers
<charlie-tca> subspider: no, sorry
<subspider> ok thnks
<flm-> i don't have a writeable disk atm
<flm-> but i do have the xubuntu install disk
<charlie-tca> If you have the desktop image, you can switch to a tty from the desktop using Ctrl+Alt+F2
<flm-> thanks!
<jarbax> Hi. I'm running Xubuntu Karmic live USB at this point. I would like to access two partitions of my HD where accidently I removed all boot and root files. I would like only to access the two partitions where I have same data. How can I do that?
<jarbax> oops, sorry, missed some words
<jarbax> no, it's ok. can someone help me on that, please
<knome> jarbax, have you checked out /media?
<jarbax> knome, yes, it's unreconizeble. even with gparted
<jarbax> unrecognizable, i mean
<knome> what does 'fdisk -l' give in terminal?
<jarbax> hold pls
<jarbax> knome, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m574ac0af , pls
<knome> jarbax, okay, then what does 'mount' say?
<jarbax> knome, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d33ac3c59
<jarbax> at the bottom
<knome> jarbax, okay. type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt' and try to navigate to /mnt
<jarbax> ok :)
<knome> jarbax, that should be the root fs. /dev/sda2 for the other (apparently /home) fs
<jarbax> thanks knome for your time
<knome> np
<knome> have fun with xubuntu
<jarbax> knome, damn :( this live installation defaulted to portuguese... well it says i need to specify the filesystem
<jarbax> filetype
<knome> umm..
<knome> a sec
<jarbax> it only could be ext3 or 4 for the first partituion
<jarbax> sory for the typos
<jarbax> grr sorry also hehehe
<knome> 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt' ?
<jarbax> knome, if i can can all data from the second partition (sda2) i would be already happy. that's where i have most of data i need
<knome> +sudo
<jarbax> ok
<jarbax> trying again
<jarbax> sorry for pasting here...
<jarbax> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<jarbax>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jarbax>        Em alguns casos informações úteis são encontradas no syslog - tente
<jarbax>        "dmesg | tail" ou algo do tipo
<knome> then try ext4
<jarbax> ok
<jarbax> geez.. the same
<jarbax> i doubt it if i did with ext2 but i'll try with that one too
<knome> okay, so the supoerblock is probably broken
<jarbax> same with ext2 :(
<knome> try 'sudo fsck /dev/sda2'
<jarbax> i ware installing a clean Xubuntu on another drive and then i staert deleting files :( mi mistake in remooving root ones
<jarbax> mi = my
<jarbax> ok
<jarbax> 2
<jarbax> oops
<jarbax> knome, for sda2: fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<jarbax> Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8)
<knome> did it stop running?
<jarbax> knome, it's ok if you can't help, don't worry. i'm only trying...
<jarbax> no, it says: Delete?
<knome> jarbax, we'll get it fixed.
<knome> umm, let me check
<jarbax> it stops at that point: Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8).
<jarbax> Apagar<y>?
<jarbax> means = Delete <y>?
<knome> yeah, probably you should answer yes...
<jarbax> ok
<jarbax> knome, *** ext3 journal has been deleted - filesystem is now ext2 only ***
<jarbax> Superblock has_journal flag is clear, but a journal inode is present.
<jarbax> Apagar<y>?
<jarbax> Delete? (Y)
<knome> yes
<jarbax> k
<jarbax> /dev/sda2 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
<jarbax> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<jarbax> Journal inode is not in use, but contains data.  Apagar<y>? yes
<jarbax> "Delete? Y
<knome> yup
<jarbax> ok
<jarbax> hehehe
<knome> now i know one more word in portuguese at least
<knome> you learn something new every day
<jarbax> hehhehe
<jarbax> but if someone asks you in portuguese. do you want cofee? dont say Apagar
<knome> hah
<knome> wouldn't know if somebody asked me if i wanted coffee in portuguese
<jarbax> for some reason is taking too long. can i restart all process?
<knome> nope
<knome> give it time
<knome> it's checking your filesystem
<jarbax> ahh ok
<jarbax> if i save that partition it will be great
<knome> i'm 99,99% sure you will
<jarbax> knome, "Running additional passes to resolve blocks claimed by more than one inode...
<jarbax> Pass 1B: Rescanning for multiply-claimed blocks
<jarbax> Multiply-claimed block(s) em inode 16: 629766 629767 629768 629769 629770 629771 629772 629773 629774 629775"
<jarbax> and keep going
<knome> yep, give it time
<knome> it's doing the linux magic
<jarbax> knome, i'm sorry if i'm interrupting what you were doing
<knome> nah, i'm here voluntarily
<knome> besides i was only enjoying myself and listening to music
<knome> and i can still do it
<jarbax> well, i know sometimes ppl is working at same time. i used to help ppl on irc too
<knome> sometimes i do that as well ;)
<knome> but i think the responsibility is with the one who is answering. do not answer if you can't take some time off
<jarbax> i'm glad irc is still strong. i'm on this since BBSs
<jarbax> almost before "internet"
<knome> heh, yeah
<knome> i barely remember the bbs times
<jarbax> we used to call 800 numbers in order to connet to others.
<charlie-tca> heh
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<jarbax> connect...
 * charlie-tca thinks they call that "the good old days"
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<knome> i thought it was called "the time before dinosaurs"
<Sachse_Siechtum> *remembers good old lan party days*
<jarbax> hehehe
<knome> actually, the old lan parties were not that nice. the connections were lousy
<Sachse_Siechtum> *quake I and house of chrichton*
<Sachse_Siechtum> ours were good
<knome> we used null cabling
<knome> :P
<Sysi> 'when lan was lan, not some wireless thingy'
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah those sucked
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm still using lan
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> wlan sucks pingwise
<Sysi> lan ♥
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<knome> i'm wired as well
<knome> no idea in using wifi in a desktop machine
<knome> can't move this anyway
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe geek channel *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> you guys now the gpf webcomic?
<jarbax> knome, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3413daae at the end
<knome> i'd be surprised if #xubuntu on freenode *WASN'T* a geek channel
<jarbax> at the end
<jarbax> wow w95 FAT32 that partition..
<knome> i think yes for all
<jarbax> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> know
<Sachse_Siechtum> *
<charlie-tca> rr72: bug 525434
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/525434 is fix-committed; already been worked
<knome> charlie-tca, we're in the progress of getting the slides in the next alpha.
<rr72> saw email :-D
<charlie-tca> great! we start testing tuesday
<knome> charlie-tca, that's tomorrow? :P
<charlie-tca> yup
<knome> okay.
<knome> i hope we will get the slides in the alpha
<charlie-tca> Alpha3 release is thursday
<knome> did the merge request this morning
<charlie-tca> should make it then
<rr72> i also subscribed to xubuntu bug team and testers, but i can't help with karmic anymore cause not running it
<knome> rr72, you can install karmic in vbox
<charlie-tca> That's okay. If the bugs can't be reproduced in lucid, they are normally considered fixed
<rr72> what about the newest one?
<rr72> about the logging in
<charlie-tca> You can install VBox from the ppa. https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/virtualbox
<charlie-tca> What number?
<jarbax> knome, *** journal has been re-created - filesystem is now ext3 again ***
<jarbax> /dev/sda2: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<jarbax> /dev/sda2: 70143/6144000 files (2.1% non-contiguous), 19191280/24557360 blocks
<jarbax> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jarbax> spam... sorry
<rr72> SPAMMER
<rr72> :_P
<knome> then try 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt' again
<jarbax> i know /me slap myself with a very small trout
<jarbax> ok knome :)
<rr72> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/525476
<jarbax> YESSSSSS you've got it knome !!! Thanks a lot. after backing up this partition i would do the same process with sda1
<knome> jarbax, yep. np. have fun :)
<knome> jarbax, you have to unmount the current partition before you remount the other to /mnt (sudo umount /mnt)
<rr72> charlie-tca~ are you the only one active on bugs?
<jarbax> hank you so much knome . I'm giving 5 ***** on your net rating
<knome> jarbax, hehe. i already got billions of stars ;)
<jarbax> lol
<jarbax> i bert you do
<jarbax> et
<charlie-tca> pretty much, there are a couple of people will do some once in a while, though
<jarbax> grr i bet you do i mean.. damn fingers
<knome> jarbax, heh :)
<knome> rr72, i'm always free to be used in testing something, but you specifically have to ask me..
<charlie-tca> rr72: I am the bug team leader in Xubuntu
<jarbax> rr72, now i'm going to do a private spamming on you. j/k :) :)
<rr72> do you subscribe lionel to all the bugs? :-P
<knome> charlie-tca, but not the bug expert <;P
<charlie-tca> That goes to mr_pouit
<rr72> charlie-tca~ thought cody was, or he just over all team leadter?
<knome> rr72, cody was the project leader, but he resigned.
<charlie-tca> He was the team leader, it is now mr_pouit
<knome> charlie-tca, quicker than you again, as usual
<knome> (gonna be a good evening for both of us then, i suppose)
<rr72> since when? wow I am a little late on the news. he is owner in LP groups is why i asked
 * charlie-tca thinks knome got answers on single key shortcuts
 * rr72 agrees w/ charlie-tca 
<knome> rr72, nov 30
<charlie-tca> since about 3 months?
<knome> rr72, umm no, nov 7
<rr72> wtf?!
<charlie-tca> shortcut again!
<rr72> er
<knome> http://cody.zapto.org/?p=71
<rr72> forgot !coc ;)
<rr72> not used to having to abide by it ;)
<knome> f is a letter
<charlie-tca> rr72: That's you?
<rr72> what's me?
<charlie-tca> on the bug, I mean
<rr72> no no no
<knome> wow, he must be light if he can stand on top of a bug..
<rr72> i just joined xubuntu bug team, i didnt see you already replied and changed it
<charlie-tca> bug 525476 ; the dmesg shows the kernel is tainted, but I don't know if that affects the login or not
<charlie-tca> It may be the same as the nvidia - plymouth bug again
<rr72> this is koala or lynx?
<charlie-tca> k - Xubuntu 9.10
<rr72> InstallationMedia: Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Release i386 (20091028.5)
<charlie-tca> I try to use the numbers after the release. It becomes less confusing
<rr72> kk
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but he upgrades, that will still be there.
<rr72> oh I see what you are saying
<charlie-tca> This is from the upgrade to Xfce 4.6, maybe, too
<charlie-tca> We got a lot of these after that happened.
<rr72> ok off to get something to eat, eating is good to do to sustain life ;)
<charlie-tca> That's why I will give some suggestions, then will mark it confirmed if I can't figure it out.
<knome> ...aaaand we're back to a dead channel again
<knome> :P
<Sachse_Siechtum> too bad *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://www.gpf-comics.com
<knome> uh
<Sachse_Siechtum> Yes? :-)
<knome> nothing
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<charlie-tca> and dead is bad?
<knome> not just my cup of tea
<knome> charlie-tca, well, it's way more boring than alive
<charlie-tca> I agree. got any ideas to bring it back to life/
<charlie-tca> ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> topless girls?
<Sachse_Siechtum> free coffee?
<knome> a nasty bug?
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL
<Sachse_Siechtum> making xubuntu "Windows ME" bugged?
<Sachse_Siechtum> *evil laugh*
<charlie-tca> I can make the coffee
<Sachse_Siechtum> I get the girls *g*
<rr72> what's with *G*?
<Sachse_Siechtum> (grin)
<rr72> oh ok
<charlie-tca> rr72 is back? how was lunch?
<rr72> it was alright :-D
<charlie-tca> If you want / need any help with bugs, ask in #xubuntu-devel
<knome> charlie-tca, what about my problem?
<charlie-tca> feel free to jump right in
<charlie-tca> knome: which one? there are too many to remember
<knome> charlie-tca, at boot time, the second partition has to be fsck'd and for some reason, the boot process goes on into the login
<knome> charlie-tca, then i login, and the partition is not mounted still. and will not be, since fsck seems to be stuck.
<charlie-tca> i'm reviewing old bugs now. all the way back to 8.04
<knome> charlie-tca, running fsck manually goes nicely through with no weird errors even with -v
<charlie-tca> I thought that was fixed
<knome> well, by me yes
<charlie-tca> I don't see it in lucid
<rr72> charlie-tca~ talkijng in 3 channels right now, sorry lol
<knome> right. was it a KNOWN bug?
<charlie-tca> I think so, but maybe it never got filed. I used to see it sometimes, too.
<knome> charlie-tca, okay. you can't know how relieved i am - really!
<charlie-tca> I know. It gets real frustrating sometimes
<knome> it's not frustrating, it's scary when you think you've lost that one file you didn't backup and need right now and can't "reproduce" quickly enough if the HD is broken
<charlie-tca> yup, that too
<knome> now i can forget taking backups again without worrying, phew
<knome> ;)
<charlie-tca> nope
 * charlie-tca would be very worried 
 * charlie-tca can't remember why, though ;-)
<knome> ;)
<knome> hehe
<knome> bbl
<Sachse_Siechtum> Do you guys know the Ubuntu pocket guide?
<subspider> guys what is the best bittorrent client for xfce
<subspider> ??
<vinnl> Depends on your preferences ;-)
<rr72> hey vinnl!! :-D
<vinnl> Xubuntu includes Transmission by default, which works fine for me
<vinnl> Hey rr72 :)
<rr72> transmission is nice
<rr72> it works, that's a plus ;)
<Sachse_Siechtum> Transmission
<Sachse_Siechtum> I like it
<flm-> i prefer deluge
<Sachse_Siechtum> I had vuze for some time...but that was slow..
<Pricey> subspider: I love rtorrent.
<vinnl> Pricey, rtorrent is command-line, right?
<Pricey> vinnl: mmhm :-)
<subspider> ok thnks guys
<Sachse_Siechtum> no bother
<confusious> hello evrybody
<vinnl> !hi | confusious
<ubottu> confusious: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<confusious> hey,can anybody tell me if there is a way to restore my desktop from a patricular date ? I've had some problems lately with all kinds of things.A disappearing desktop is one.I've rstored from this morn but,I have lost ALOT of files/folders over the last year because of them just disappearing at random
<vinnl> confusious, if you have a backup system in place, yes, but otherwise I don't think so
<vinnl> That said, a disappearing desktop shouldn't lead to your files disappearing
<confusious> hmmmmm can you tell me where these files/folders go when they mysteriously disappear from xubuntus desktop ?
<confusious> my xubuntu has been doing this for about a year now but when the whole desktop disappears THAT'S when I really start worrying
<rr72> wjat do you mean desktop disappeears?
<vinnl> confusious, everything should still be in the folder /home/<username>/Desktop
<confusious> EVERYTHING...all my files/folders
<confusious> okay ,thanks you vinn
<rr72> open a terminal and "ls ~/Desktop" and see if they are in there
<rr72> or thunar
<confusious> okay rr i've done that...... & everything that's on top right now is ther but I've lost alot over the last year & it's just really getting to be bothersome
<vinnl> confusious, so, what do you mean by desktop disappearing?
<SandGorgon> is thunar able to do network browsing yet - is the GIO/GVFS support integrated in ?
<confusious> all my files/folders that were there
<vinnl> SandGorgon, will be in the next version, but that's not out yet officially
<vinnl> confusious, but you can still see your wallpaper?
<SandGorgon> vinnl, u mean lucid ?
<vinnl> SandGorgon, no the next version of Thunar. There might be a PPA that includes it
<SandGorgon> vinnl, ok...
<confusious> no,no.....i've restored evrything that got lost about 30 mins ago BUT.....I'd like to be able to restore from say like 2 weeks ago when EVRYTHING got lost
<vinnl> <vinnl> confusious, but you can still see your wallpaper?
<confusious> i did a ff update & EVERYTHING got f'd up BIG TIME...........
<vinnl> How did you do that update?
<confusious> ff reset itself lost all my bookmarks & ev4rythingg & basically at same time my desktop {most of it} disappeared before my eyes
<vinnl> Did your wallpaper disappear?\
<confusious> what do you mean how ?..I was informed that there were some updates for ff automatically by my sys.....so I clicked ??
<confusious> yes
<confusious> wallpaper was renewed too
<confusious> My comp has just taken a real beating over the last week
<vinnl> OK an update the official way shouldn't cause problems... Sounds like xfdesktop was closed but restarted
<vinnl> Still doesn't explain disappearing files
<vinnl> Were the files that disappeared all located on yoru desktop?
<confusious> yes all on desk
<confusious> I have actually found all of tyhose but WHY did this happen ? why did this update make all my files/folders from desktop diasappear &  seem to freshly install xubunt ?
<vinnl> Yeah I'm at a loss too, never heard of this before
<vinnl> Perhaps they can help you in #xfce
<confusious> that seems to be everybody I thinkit's because of such a shitty system
<confusious> hmmmmm that's an idea huh ?
<vinnl> What?
<confusious> didn't think of that
<confusious> #xfce
<confusious> another quick  quest....... does #xubuntu-offtopic still exist ?
<vinnl> Yep
<flm-> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<confusious> I seem to be having some issues with pidgin now too
<confusious> vinn you still there ?
<vinnl> confusious, yep
<confusious> I tried /join #xfce......
<confusious> mess came back & said  "cannot send to channel " ??????
<charlie-tca> confusious: what did you install besides Xubuntu?
<vinnl> confusious, I can see you in #xfce
<confusious> hmmmmm ? what exactly do you mean ? it seems to be sending th messager I type but its telling me cannot send to channel
<vinnl> Hmm, that's odd :S I'm not well versed in IRC so I can't really tell what the problem is :S
<charlie-tca> is the nick registered?
<confusious> what did you mean "what did you install besides xubuntu"?
<confusious> actually no this nick is not registered
<charlie-tca> Did you install ubuntu, kubuntu, lxde, ??
<confusious> just xubuntu on this system
<charlie-tca> The nick has to be registered to have voice in xfce, I think.
<confusious> hmmmmmm yeah thats a possibility I did read something about something like that somewhere
<charlie-tca> Did you install compiz?
<confusious> copiz ? not that I know of I could check I suppose
<vinnl> You'd know :)
<charlie-tca> I can't think of anything else would make the desktop unstable
<rr72> is there an easier way to see if a package is installed then a -s remove?
<confusious> synaptic says compiz not installed
<vinnl> rr72, open up Synaptic ;-)
<charlie-tca> apt-cache policy <PKGNAME>
<confusious> hmmmmmm well I'm gonna go back to "work" he heh thanks alot everybody.I guess all those files/folders I've lost over the past year are just lost......1 bit of info........ when this happened last week & everything began disappearing b4 my eyes there was a file on the dektop I had called "funny pics" & it seems that everything else that was on the desktop got put into this folder !!
<vinnl> Hmm, just wondering, but... Couldn't be a prank of a coworker or something? ;-)
<rr72> vinnl~ was wondering same thing :-P
<confusious> I was thinking could it be something someone has done  ? this os was instlled over a year ago by a geek "friend" my girlfreinds sisterzs boyfriend & we live with my gf's bro who is also a geek
<confusious> could some the installer did cause this ? remember this was installe dover a year ago
<rr72> ty charlie-tca , that is useful information
<vinnl> confusious, no, he should've written special software for that I suppose
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<confusious> vinn-you still here pal ?
<vinnl> Yes
<confusious> okay a couple more things ... first what do you think of what I said above AND......when I did "xfdesktop&" in terminal this morn term came back with a reply of " [1] 5687........ what's that mean ?
<vinnl> confusious, that's because of the &. That allows you to run the process without taking control of your terminal window
<vinnl> The number is the process ID
<confusious> ahhhh
<confusious> well thanks for all the info I gonna go "back to work" before I runout of internet.they were suypposed to have shut us off already.pretty lucky there I guess
<vinnl> :)
<thune> what is a minimal set of xubuntu(xfce) packages I need to get a desktop with an xterm to launch apps? (i don't want any panels or extras or anything)
<vinnl> !ubuntu-minimal
<vinnl> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thune> i already have an ubuntu install, but I need a lighter weight environment to select for running certian apps
<thune> i installed using Mimimal CD, so the question would be: instead of xubuntu-desktop, what is the minimal set of xubuntu packages I need to get a running xfce desktop
<vinnl> A running Xfce desktop includes a panel
<vinnl> But I suppose you need xfwm4 to do window management, then you could run xterm
<rr72> thune~ there are other choices
<rr72> unless you want xfce4
<thune> i would use ratpoison, but I need compositing (vsync) for my application
<rr72> i was going to suggest icewm, fluxbox, litewm or something along those lined
<rr72> *lines
<rr72> and it's not litewm, i thought there was
<sinbox> you might want to check lxde as an alternative lightweightr thune or just go WM with fluxbox or something
<thune> i need compositing (vsync -- no tearing/blitting) and I gathered that I have to use xfce or heavier
<thune> it looks like xfdesktop4 package or xfwm4 package are approaching minimal
<thune> thanks for the suggestions, i'll look at alternative wm's.
<justgreg> hello i have an interesting question for yall
<justgreg> i know i can dual boot xubuntu and windows and i know i can access files from windows on xubuntu
<justgreg> however is it possible to access files from xubuntu on windows?
<charlie-tca> If they are in placed in the common drive, I think so
<justgreg> they aren't
<justgreg> there are two hard drives
<charlie-tca> Windows does not understand the formatting used by linux except fat and ntfs
<justgreg> i see
<charlie-tca> as I understand it.
<charlie-tca> It really is the lesser of the two operating systems
<justgreg> well i suppose i could solve my problem by installing the two on the same hard drive and using the second as storage
<justgreg> i know thats why i made the switch to xubuntu
<rr72> that would be an awesome idea
<justgreg> but there are still a few things windows does that linux cant
<charlie-tca> use wine
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have a Xubuntu/WinXP system btw
<rr72> or a third harddrice :-P
<rr72> *harddrive :-P
<Sachse_Siechtum> well wine is not perfect
<justgreg> me too xubuntu/win xp
<Sachse_Siechtum> I use WInXP for games and Xubuntu for everything else...
<justgreg> i watch netflix movies on xp and i had to do my taxes on xp
<justgreg> xubuntu for everything else
<justgreg> so to access linux files on xp do i need to do anything special or what
<Sachse_Siechtum> well as far as I know linux can't readd ext4 or 3 file format
<Sachse_Siechtum> -d
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have actually 3 partitions..
<Sachse_Siechtum> 1 winxp 2 xubuntu 3 data
<Sachse_Siechtum> the data partition is in ntfs
<Sachse_Siechtum> so both OS can read them
<justgreg> yea that works for me
<justgreg> but i can't make my slave drive do that?
<Sachse_Siechtum> slave drive?
<charlie-tca> only if you formatted it ntfs
<justgreg> my second hard drive
<justgreg> so i could
<charlie-tca> Windows can not read the linux formats
<justgreg> formatting it ntfs is not a problem
<justgreg> i just need both to access the same files
<justgreg> my music and movies and shit
<Sachse_Siechtum> well..make a ntfs partition (or drive) and copy all your data onto that
<justgreg> sweet
<Sachse_Siechtum> afk
<justgreg> thank you for the help i just wanted to make sure the theory was possible
<Sachse_Siechtum> no bother
<justgreg> cause i already did it wrong once and had to start all over
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<justgreg> i made a partition that neither could access and was pissed
<justgreg> if i have some trouble will you guys be on later so i can get some advice?
<charlie-tca> someone will be here 24 hours a day
<justgreg> ok thanks
<syn-ack> charlie-tca.
<syn-ack> How's it going, mate?
<charlie-tca> Great! yourself?
<syn-ack> meh. Not bad. it's been a cold and rainy, abysmal day
<charlie-tca> oh, I don't those days at all.
<syn-ack> charlie-tca: Remember that bug I issued regarding plymouth killing gdm until I logged in and restarted gdm?
<syn-ack> have you heard anything about a new version of said package?
<charlie-tca> I think so
<charlie-tca> Ummm, I think there is. I was able to actually boot direct today on the iso tests.
<charlie-tca> Except the install from the live cd broke
<charlie-tca> To be honest, my own gdm ain't working yet with plymouth
<syn-ack> yeah, thats what I figured
<syn-ack> I think I'll keep it off the system until they get the bugs fixed in it
<charlie-tca> heh
<syn-ack> Nice to see that my bug was confirmed and is now "critical" though
<charlie-tca> that might be a while, yet. We just got nouveau for nvidia in
<syn-ack> I'm sorry, "high"
<charlie-tca> yeah, we keep trying
<syn-ack> yeah, I'm not worried. A3 only drops tomorrow. :P
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> this is kinda funny, I think bug 522974 may be a dup to what I've got
#xubuntu 2010-02-23
<syn-ack> It's official. I hate Exail. :P
<syn-ack> +e
<charlie-tca> heh
<rr72> oh a dup is a duplicate!!!!!!!!!!
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> :-)
<syn-ack> er yah
<charlie-tca> syn-ack: that is an intentional disable of gdm
<charlie-tca> They don't want it running at all
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> is it?
<charlie-tca> Yes, they are trying to disable gdm completely
<charlie-tca> Without it, the startup is defaulting to F7 without a prompt
<charlie-tca> Server doesn't use gdm to log in
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> you sure we're talking about the same bug?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> nope
<syn-ack> 522974?
<syn-ack> heh
<charlie-tca> picky
 * charlie-tca shakes head
<syn-ack> hehehe
 * charlie-tca knows vorlon hates dups. 
<charlie-tca> not a dup no more
<syn-ack> The only reason I'm saying this is that is more or less the same thing that happens to me and the exact same procedure I had to perform to get around it
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> but he hates dups
<syn-ack> meh, oh well, t'was merely trying to help out
<charlie-tca> He doesn't allow a bug to be called a duplicate unless every thing matches line by line in the stacktrace
<syn-ack> ah
<charlie-tca> Not everybody sees the broken pipe because the systems are too fast. I know that already
<syn-ack> Well, I've got a pretty quick system, but I was paying attention after the first couple times it happened
<b__> i want to try and figure out why my laptop freezes when I try to boot into xubuntu 10.04, i think it might be the intel driver, but i'm not sure how to diagnose it since nothing persists
<b__> it also freezes when i boot into ubuntu 9.10 live cd
<xiainx> did you try running the memory test from the bootloader?
<b__> no, but the laptop runs 8.10 fine (
<b__> i'm on it)
<xiainx> Hmmm
<b__> i think the intel graphics driver changed for 9.10
<xiainx> is your graphics card intel?
<b__> when 9.10 came out, i tried to figure out what was going on and it seemed to be hanging in an intel driver call
<b__> thats why i never upgraded
<b__> i'm using an asus s5n, which has 82852/855GM
<b__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8210435&postcount=14
<b__> i posted the gdb backtraces i got with 9.10 there
<b__> i haven't been able to get the same for 10.04 yet
<xiainx> which kernel version?
<b__> the ones on the liveCDs
<b__> 9.10 offical release, and 10.04 beta or whatever it's at
<duckwars> what is the name of gui application for partitioning drives in xubuntu?
<duckwars> there is no gparted
<xiainx> doesn't have one
<xiainx> download gparted from the package manager if you want a nice gui one.
<xiainx> Hmmm
<xiainx> b__ it looks like ubuntu isn't shipping with the driver for that card anymore.
<xiainx> I don't know, but this might help you out:
<xiainx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<b__> i thought it was just a generic intel driver that handled most (all?) intel cards
<xiainx> Yeah, I dunno
<xiainx> Sorry, I don't have an answer for you :( Maybe someone else can help out
<duckwars> intel graphics card?
<b__> yea :(
<b__> the 9.10 releasenotes say the intel driver changed quite a bit
<b__> i guess my laptop's hardware got depreciated
<b__> guess i'll try and get a bt with the new image
<bj0> Xorg freezes and pegs the cpu at 100%
<bj0> :/
<bj0> oh i am getting dmesg messages this time
<duckwars> is there anyway to change my Xubuntu into regular ubuntu, gparted don't work in xubuntu 9.10
<xiainx> what??
<xiainx> "it won't work" how so?
<duckwars> well, i get an error, i'[m about to put it on pastebin
<xiainx> gah, gotta run
<duckwars> ok
<syn-ack> duckwars: go on...
<duckwars> things have changed
<duckwars> i successfully made my usb ext3
<duckwars> but when I try to run usb startup creator
<syn-ack> ah
<duckwars> i can't make my usb stick a startup drive, hitting the format button does nothing
<duckwars> and i the make startup button doesn't work
<duckwars> err. is greyed out
<syn-ack> what other tools have you used?
<syn-ack> have you used palmpiset or however it's spelled
<duckwars> i don't know what that is
<syn-ack> oh wait you're in xubuntu
<syn-ack> duckwars: are you trying to make it into a boot disk or something?
<duckwars> I'm tryin got make a USB that I can install ubutnu 8.04 from
<syn-ack> well you don't need to convert it to ext3
<syn-ack> it's actually better that you dont
<duckwars> oh? I'm trying to figure out why usb stick creator won't make it for me
<syn-ack> duckwars: reformat it as fat32 and set the bootflag
<syn-ack> or even 16
<duckwars> fat32 you say?
<duckwars> kk
<duckwars> someone in the ubuntu channel recommended unetbootin
<duckwars> it seems to be working
<duckwars> thanks for your help though
<duckwars> I was wondering why you said I should partition fat32 instead of ext3?
<syn-ack> duckwars: that's the only way I've found it to work
<homebrewcider> how can I get rid of the annoying beep when i delete something (in Thunar) please?
<syn-ack> homebrewcider: I disabled all system event sounds, personally
<syn-ack> lemme look
<syn-ack> homebrewcider: this is the first time I can say that I don't remember how I disabled sounds nor can I find the menu I chose
<syn-ack> literally the first time
<homebrewcider> can't find anywhere mentioning system sounds
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu
<ozysimpson> Just a quick question, I have ssh'd to boxB from boxA and copying files from boxB to boxC using scp command my question is does boxA get affected or does the resources get utilized by this action ? sorry for the stupid question
<tko> So my Ubuntu Linux keeps freezing when I try to boot into it.  It freezes when the loading screen is working, so I can't see what its doing.  Anyone know anything?
<ozysimpson> jump into different shell and see what is running ps aux | less
<ozysimpson> tko, it depends how far through the boot you are in
<ozysimpson> what is the difference between dmesg and /var/log/messages what kind of logs should go where
<bj0> i got xubuntu 10.04 booted up on my laptop again, but whenever I try to install it, Xorg freezes.. :/
<bj0> http://pastebin.ca/1806467
<Balsaq> you foolin around wi thskype?
<Balsaq> with skype?
<bj0> ok I was able to get it to run on my Asus s5n by using the intel module parameter i915.modeset=0
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'd like to to: Whats the main difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu? the Xfce?
<Sachse_Siechtum> know
<knome> xfce vs. gnome, different default applications
<Sachse_Siechtum> I thought Xubuntu is based on gnome?
<knome> no.
<knome> both xfce and gnome use gtk, but xfce is not based on gnome
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah and kubuntu uses Kde right?
<knome> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> and Xubuntu is faster than Ubuntu?
<knome> it has a smaller memory footprint, yes. with powerful machines with lots of ram and fast processor, you barely can feel the different, but less resources are used.
<knome> *difference
<ablomen> (though imho its still worth using on fast machines)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see. Because I downloaded the Ubuntu pocket guide and I was wondering how much it helps me with Xubuntu..
<knome> ubuntu and xubuntu share the same base system
<knome> which is misleadingly also called "ubuntu"
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see. :-)
<knome> "ubuntu desktop" would be the correct name when comparing xubuntu and kubuntu to ubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah which I remember....what I wanted to ask....where are the sound options in Xubuntu?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> they used to be in <system< ....
<Sachse_Siechtum> as I heard...
<knome> what kind of sound options?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah dont find the site...there used to be audio settings in "applications" "settings"
<knome> don't really know
<knome> and have to go now
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok nevermind
<knome> hopefull sombody can help you out
<knome> bbl ->
<Sachse_Siechtum> bye
<ablomen> Sachse_Siechtum, what audio settings do you want to change?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I mean Audio settings Management
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dont have this in my menu...
<bittin> Hello has anyone here tested Crunchbang?
<Sachse_Siechtum> no
<jc0694> loving xubuntu... just moved from kubuntu... wow what a resource hog that was
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah? I just tried Kubuntu and Xubuntu from live cd before installing...kinda liked Xubuntu better (and it recognized my lan card from the start what kubuntu didnt)
<bittin> i use both =)
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I use Xubuntu and Windows XP :-)
<jc0694> does xubuntu by default have synaptic installed?
<bittin> jc0694: yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<bittin> i only use Linux at home Gentoo / Debian and Xubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> I use XP for games.
<bittin> i don't have any good computer for games :p
<bittin> only has an old p4, an eeepc and an old p3 laptop =D
<Sachse_Siechtum> well mine is a bit older too...but HL2 runs fine..
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<jc0694> is open office installed by default?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think so.
<bittin> yes
<bittin> i removed openoffice tough and installed gnome-office instead
<jc0694> do u think gnome office is better?
<bittin> jc0694: its more light so its better on my pentium3
<jc0694> i should be able to download gnome office from synaptic right?  if so what is the package name?
<Sachse_Siechtum> can also install gnome office over "applications"> "andd remove applications"
<Sachse_Siechtum> add
<bittin> jc0694: abiword and gnumeric =)
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<jc0694> anybody know a comprehensive package that i can download to play music and video files?
<jc0694> ... i need all the codecs and plugins
<Sachse_Siechtum> vlc?
<jc0694> will the plugin flashplugin-installer allow me to watch youtube videos?
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<abhifx> i have downloaded lucid daily and was trying to run wubi.... but it keeps on trying to download from the net. plz help me
<abhifx> i have downloaded lucid daily and was trying to run wubi.... but it keeps on trying to download from the net. plz help me
<charlie-tca> wubi does download fromt the net to get all the current applications and files.
<abhifx> charlie-tca, but i used to use wubi with an iso
<charlie-tca> Try unplugging the network cable?
<abhifx> charlie-tca, then it fails
<charlie-tca> Lucid is still alpha. Update the qa tracker and file a bug, then
<charlie-tca> please
<abhifx> charlie-tca, hmm... ok thx
<abhifx> :)
<charlie-tca> Todays images are being tested for alpha3
<subspider> hey people
<subspider> i'm doing these tuto http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies but when try to run the php webpage it's not working why??
<subspider> can you guys help me
<subspider> lol it's orking forget it
<subspider> newbee
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello subspider :-)
<subspider> hello Sachse_Siechtum  :) how are you man
<subspider> charlie-tca, hello man
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm ok-. a bit tired...but just slept 2 hours...got my job application back today....
<charlie-tca> Morning, subspider
<Sachse_Siechtum> didnt get the job
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Morning, Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> Evening CHarlie-tca *g*
<charlie-tca> Evening, Sachse_Siechtum
<subspider> you didn't get the job ?? Sachse_Siechtum ??
<Sachse_Siechtum> subspider...exactly...well sending applications to other companys....
<Sachse_Siechtum> it was a 400 euro job anyway--
<subspider> hm ok i wish you the best man
<Sachse_Siechtum> thanks. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just like to know, why they didnt take me. :-(
<subspider> some times just not luky
<Sachse_Siechtum> It was either my appearance or me not having a drivers license...
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<bj0> booting the xubuntu 10.04 doesn't give me a chance to see the grub menu?
<Sachse_Siechtum> strange normally it should come up with a 10 sec. timer..
<bj0> all it does is say 'Loading Grub' for about half a second, then boot, i can't inturrupt it
<bj0> which is annoying because i need to add 2 kernel boot params or my computer freezes :/
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm dunno much about grub. :-(
<bj0> :/
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe some other guys here might be able to help you...
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sysi> try if there's anything
<bj0> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<bj0> hmm i wonder if thats it
<charlie-tca> bj0: to see the grub on boot, change in /etc/default/grub the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 to #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<charlie-tca> or hit the right-shift during the startup, (I think it is right shift, could be esc in 9.10)
<bj0> i tried esc, but not right shift
<charlie-tca> lucid is different
<charlie-tca> I think it is right shift in it, but it only works part time
<bj0> yea i was spamming it and it didnt' work
<bj0> oh well, i already booted off a live cd and edit my grub.cfg
<sealive> hi from germany i just installt xubuntu 8,04,1
<sealive> after i putet a Wlan pcmcia in the nenue disapeart?
<sealive> please help me
<Sysi> ahem, it's bit hard to me to follow your writing
<sealive> sorry i'am german
<Sachse_Siechtum> after he put in a pcmcia card the menu disappeard?
<Sachse_Siechtum> sealive schreib mir ich übersetz es
<sealive> geht schon!
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok :-)
<sealive> i can press strg+alt+f2
<sealive> for a terminal
<sealive> but a reeboot did not solve the problem
<charlie-tca> !panel | sealive
<ubottu> sealive: Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> That will bring the menu back
<sealive> i try one moment.
<sealive> gtk-warning canot open display
<sealive> do i have to do this under sudo?
<charlie-tca> not supposed to have to
<charlie-tca> you have a desktop, right?
<sealive> no a labtop compaq armada500
<sealive> or do you nean the desktop view
<charlie-tca> What part is missing, the menu only? or the whole top panel?
<sealive> the hole top panel
<charlie-tca> yes, I mean the desktop view.
<charlie-tca> Okay.
<sealive> i saw a desktop view with the icons of the disket and the filesystem
<charlie-tca> click on this link, it is in english. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#One%20Panel%20Disappeared
<charlie-tca> It should help you to get the panel and menu back
<charlie-tca> Just type the things on the left side
<sealive> thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<sealive> can i restart the system by< pressing som key
<sealive> or do i have to open a terminal and then reeboot
<sealive> it workd out back we are
<charlie-tca> There is a button in the top left of the panel to click on
<charlie-tca> then you can click on restart
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> top right of the panel
<knome> charlie-tca, tchuss :)
<sealive> XD
<charlie-tca> The last button on the right of the top panel should be the quit/restart
<charlie-tca> knome: I give directions to drive the same way
 * charlie-tca uses driver side and other way
<knome> ;)
<sealive> after the restart there where lost again
<sealive> ok i do now now how to bring them up
<charlie-tca> Make sure to click the line "save session" when you restart. It should be in the window with all the buttons
<sealive> its checkt i will restart ones more
<sealive> yes that fixt it
<sealive> next problem to face.The driver for my pcmcia card is missing! lspcmcia says no driver.. wiki says out of the box ! the card wars not in the labtop during installation driver is air-cs
<sealive> can i reinstall this from the dasktop
<sealive> or out of the alternatet cd
<charlie-tca> fron the desktop if you have an internet connection
<charlie-tca> I am no good for wireless
<sealive> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<sealive> i ejektet it and reinsert it
<sealive> pcmcia0,0 registert
<sealive> airo() probing
<sealive> airo() finisht
<sealive> coudt not parse base and rmask0 of cis
<sealive> the wiki says to use wirth airo-cs
<sealive> witch editor is on xubuntu sudo gedit does not work?
<charlie-tca> use mousepad
<charlie-tca> sudo mousepad or gksu mousepad
<eXpl0i7> you can install gedit
<sealive> from where
<sealive> alternated cd?
<sealive> ok for me it works mousepad
<sealive> i edited /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<eXpl0i7> sudo apt-get install gedit
<sealive> with no internet its not working
<sealive> ok G8 good night
<sealive> trying to fix it tommorow
<sealive> now watchin next gold maybe for the germans!
<yesitisjustme> anyone been able to get there 3g card to work on xubuntu?
<HiHo> Anyone bird-dog ways to minimize memory/processes on xubuntu. Have 256M only. (ie turn off kernel resident - bluetooth ...)
<charlie-tca> use midori instead of firefox
<jc0694> anybody have a recommendaation for a java virtual machine.  i want to play paxnora and it requires java vm.
<HiHo> Thanks, I'll look at midori, see how it works with proxies.
<TheSheep> jc0694: sun-java6-jre
<TheSheep> jc0694: and sun-java6-plugin if you want to play it in browser
<jc0694> tq
<subspider> hey guys i need to fix my cam it's working but i see my self up side down lol
<subspider> how can i fix these
<TheSheep> !camera
<TheSheep> ubottu, where art thou?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheSheep> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
#xubuntu 2010-02-24
<confusious> anybody here able to tell me why when I try to upload pics to myspace,myspace for some reason is only seeing 1 pic out of about 7 that are on the desktop ?
<knome> wrong file type?
<knome> wrong file extension?
<confusious> hmmmm I don't think so.they were all taken with the same cameraphone.I did change the name of the pics but I've done that before with no problem..It's realy weird
<knome> i don't know myspace so i can't help any further
<knome> just some ideas
<confusious> Well,thanks very much anyway.Just thought I could maybe get some ideas about where to go or something
<knome> yeah
<Balsaq> good evening xubuntu tribal council...
<knome> ha
<Balsaq> I need to assign the output to a variable. In bourne shell it would be VAR=`application argument0 argument1`.
<bj0> how do you disable the screensaver from locking the screen?
<Balsaq> Maybe automatically disable/change screensaver/monitor power off when any program is in full screen mode.
<bj0> i mean when it just idles long enough for the screen saver to come on...
<charlie-tca> bj0: Applications -> Settings -> Screensaver should have a checkbox for it
<bj0> it's not checked
<Balsaq> I
<Balsaq> grabbed "no screen saver" real quick as it entered
<Balsaq> the screen saver and that seems to have done it.
<bj0> grabbed 'no screen saver'?
<Balsaq> I tried to jump to the
<Balsaq> >> settings quickly to disable it before the image
<Balsaq> >> displays, but no go.
<bj0> i'm assuming it's xscreensaver that's locking it
<bj0> i'm using the test version of 10.04 tho, so maybe i should be posting this to the mailing list? ><
<confusious> hello again everybody
<Balsaq> you could try disabling/removing the lines that start a screensaver daemon in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc to prevent locking in Xubuntu 9.04 or less. You could remove this:
<Balsaq> <clip>
<Balsaq> # Launch xscreensaver (if available), but only as non-root user
<Balsaq> if test $UID -gt 0 -a -z "$VNCSESSION"; then
<Balsaq>     if test x"`which xscreensaver 2>/dev/null`" != x""; then
<Balsaq>         xscreensaver -no-splash &
<Balsaq>     elif test x"`which gnome-screensaver 2>/dev/null`" != x""; then
<Balsaq>         gnome-screensaver &
<Balsaq>     fi
<Balsaq> fi
<Balsaq> </clip>
<Balsaq> If you still want xflock4 to work, install xlockmore.
<Balsaq> Xubuntu 9.10 uses xfce4-power-manager for which there is a setting not to lock screen when going to suspend/hibernate
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is where it is now in lucid too
<charlie-tca> bj0: Asking on the mailing list may not get an answer either. You do need to specify that it is Lucid. Try in #ubuntu+1, too
<confusious> maybe someone could help me with this...is there anything I could do to make my online experience any better ??when I go to certain websites {like myspace "photo upload",etc} my cpu just really maxes out & sometimes even seems to get stuck.I end up someites just killing the whole browser because of this.Is there anything I can do about this ? I have a 30-40 {can't remember} GB HD on this pc so that's not a problem
<charlie-tca> try a different browser. How much memory do you have?
<confusious> hmmmmmm 256 I think
<bj0> charlie-tca, the only reason i was thinking of the mailing list is because the xubuntu testing wiki said to post stuff there
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> but you need to specify the version to get the right help
<Balsaq> the system monitor feature sucks up a lot of juice
<bj0> right, i was thinking more of "posting results" than of getting help
<bj0> heh
<charlie-tca> confusious: That would be the problem.
<charlie-tca> with 256MB, you have to only have the browser open, without a lot of tabs
<charlie-tca> or try midori or epiphany-browser
<Balsaq> i have 512 rram on my xubuntu machine and it get to be over 256 all the time when i am in system monitor and on the internet
<confusious> hmmmmmm according to system monitor I have 248.6MiB celeron
<charlie-tca> Balsaq: system monitor sucks up the memory
<confusious> I usualy don't run it
<bj0> try running "free -m" in a terminal
<confusious> what's "free -m" ?
<syn-ack> try it and see
<bj0> shows how much free memory you have (in megs)
<confusious> okay I'll try
<syn-ack> heh, I think I need to get 2 more gigs for this machine
<bj0> i've got 8 gigs, it's wonderful :)
<confusious> according to free -m.............                       total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<confusious> Mem:           248        243          5          0          1         46
<confusious> -/+ buffers/cache:        194         54
<confusious> Swap:          721        246        474
<bj0> yikes
<confusious> yeah
<confusious> so,any suggestions other than buying more memory which I don't think can ahppen at the moment
<xiainx> turn of any fancy graphical effect?
<xiainx> Only have 1 workspace?
<xiainx> does your video card have dedicated RAM?
<confusious> ohh my God ! Whoa ! As far as I know,no fancy graphics.........2 workspaces so far
<Balsaq> ram is sooo cheap now...bought a gig the other day for 17 bucks
<confusious> don't know about that video card thing Can you tell me how to check ?
<bj0> some old laptops can't fit much ram (mine only goes up to 256 + 512)
<bj0> you can try using epiphany-browser for web browsing
<confusious> old pc here balsaq besides,the woman is in charge of the $ right now DARMNIT !
<Balsaq> ah
<charlie-tca> And, depending on the country, ram can be very expensive yet
<bj0> and don't open a lot of instances of it
<Balsaq> i see
<charlie-tca> try midori or epiphany instead of using firefox. They don't use as much memory
<confusious> hey thanks for that info bjo I might try that
<confusious> Yes,thank you all very much
<Balsaq> anytime confucious
<Balsaq> thank you for choosing xubuntu
<confusious> If it weren't for a geek friend I would never even known there were different OS'S besides Microcrap
<Balsaq> i like xp pro sp3 and w7...but xubuntu is so scrappy, you gotta luv it!
<bj0> i can't ever give up multiple workspaces
<xiainx> lol
<xiainx> can someone tell me about compiz-fusion??
<bj0> the most annoying thing about non-firefox browsers is i'm so use to "shift/ctrl+tab", it's so natural and none of the other ones let me change it :/
<charlie-tca> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xiainx> thank you
<bj0> that's neat, i wonder what else it can do
<bj0> !gnome-do
<bj0> nope :/
<xiainx> !makemeasandwich
<bj0> !sudomakemeasandwich
<xiainx> hmmm
<xiainx> !placehamandcheesebetweenbreadandbringittome
<xiainx> not explicit enough, I guess
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> !ubottu > tell bj0 about you
<charlie-tca> !ubottu | bj0
<ubottu> bj0: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<charlie-tca> !ubottu | xiainx
<ubottu> xiainx: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sealive> hi from germany i need help in understanding a installation of drivers
<sealive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#TP-Link there is the card wn332g
<sealive> lsusb says exactly the card id
<Balsaq> we are buried in snow and it keeps coming
<knome> congrats
<sealive> hi i need some help to install my wlanstick http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Zydas_ZD1211
<sealive> i downloadet the driver package but there is no makefile in it
<sealive> package is from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/files/
<TheSheep> sealive: apparently it contains already compiled binaries
<TheSheep> sealive: ah, those are firmware images
<TheSheep> sealive: maybe this post from their mailing list helps: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=412086.5684.qm@web23101.mail.ird.yahoo.com&forum_name=zd1211-devs
<sealive> i do only have to copy them to the folder says the readme file
<sealive> sudo cp zd1211_* /lib/firmware/zd1211
<sealive> is this the right command
<sealive> ther is a kernal folder under the lib folder
<sealive> and in the kernal folder ther is a zd1211 folder
<sealive> Hi how can i find out if a Modul is in the system?
<sealive> sudo modprobe zd1211b does not fiind it
<jlive> is anyone around?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jlive> haha :) two seconds
<jlive> SO I've installed karmic on an old pIII laptop,and on first boot, I get a GRUB error 'no such disk' and  then it goes through the boot process. And then, I get a black screen. I have tryed reconfiguring xorg but it just configures itself to a black screen. I can tty out of display 0, but the consolecomes short of the bottom of the screen and repeats itself. any response would be appreciated
<jlive> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<topebwana> hi, anyone knows a gui desktop swicher for xfce/gnome/enlightment/...?
<sealive> hi can i download multi packages(about100) at once from a list?
<sealive> http://juve.ro/~juve/emc/package_list
<sealive> reason is the pc that needs the programm has no way to connect to the internet
<sealive> hi can i download multi packages(about100) at once from a list?
<sealive> does wget mange this
<sealive> as simple as it is wget -1 filelist.txt
<sealive> hi from germany i'
<sealive> i'v got a problem  no wlan
<sealive> iwconfig says there is a card
<sealive> wlan2
<sealive> but the cars has a led this went off 10sec fter the card was plugt in
<sealive> the card is a TP-wn322g system is xubunt 8.04
<sealive> i followd this page http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Zydas_ZD1211
<sealive> if i modeprob the driver modul sudo modprobe zd1211b  does fail
<sealive> no modul
<sealive> hi does this command download and istall the driver or only download it and ask where to put it
<sealive> svn co https://zd1211.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/zd1211 zd1211
<th0r> sealive: it should just ask where to put it...you will have to install it yourself.
<sealive> i'am here on an karmic and want to use it for hardy
<sealive> there are to new folders branches and trunk are they for diferent distros
<hawkal> In Synaptic there is openjdk and sun jdk which one should I install (64bit system)?
<confusious> hi all
<confusious> wondering if anybody could help me with a little problem.............
<knome> !ask | confusious
<ubottu> confusious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<confusious> a little less than a week ago I interrupted a firefox update & this really seemed to scrwe things up..............
<confusious> all files/folders on desk are gone....they are still here.......they were for some reason placed in one I had on the desk called funny pics
<confusious> it seems that interrupting this upda {because I thought it was stuck} took all the files/folders off the desktop & reset everything
<confusious> I mean everything.It's like I've got a frsh install of xubuntu & firefox
<confusious> I would like to have all my old stuff back......including settings
<confusious> can anybody tell me how to do this ?
<confusious> so unfair !! I didn't ask for this ! Darnit !!
<confusious> I thought Xubuntu was stable !
<confusious> especially my old version
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is stable, but we can't account for things a user did to the system.
<confusious> All I did was to stop an update that seemed hung !
<charlie-tca> Apparently none of us have seen this issue before.
<confusious> ahhhhhhhh !! Darnit
<confusious> Well,it's gotto be something someonew did to my pc when I wasn't looking or maybe it's just because my comps ram is crap
<confusious> Doesn't Xubuntu  have a way to like go back to a previous date & restore old settings & things ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<confusious> You're kidding !
<charlie-tca> That would be windows, unless you have installed an application that will do it
<confusious> Argh !
<charlie-tca> I haven't needed such an application myself since I started using Ubuntu and Xubuntu in 2005
<Sysi-> taking backups <- that's kidding
<confusious> Shoot man there  must be a way
<confusious> Argh !
<knome> calm down please
<confusious> he he
<confusious> hi'ya knome
<knome> hello
<confusious> Okay.Well,I guess I'm stuck with doing things the slow way.Argh ! Oh,well
<confusious> Thanks anyway everybody
<confusious> Well then.Gotta go retrieve some more stuff
<confusious> peace all
<charlie-tca> everyday occurrence now?
<knome> heh
<topebwana> #ubuntu
<knome> no, this is #xubuntu
 * charlie-tca thinks thats our helpful knome ;-)
<topebwana> how can i change?
 * knome doesn't think much
<knome> topebwana, /join #ubuntu
<topebwana> thanks
<knome> charlie-tca, see, i had that under a keystroke as well
<charlie-tca> I know
<charlie-tca> I was typing it
<knome> :)
<knome> t[tab] /join #u[tab]
<confusious> hello again everybody
<confusious> question...I had on my top panel a program called the "notes" plugin for the xfce4 desktop UNTIL a recent MAJOR disaster.Had alot of notes within thiis program.Had alot of things on the desktop also which disappeared which I have since found in another folder & returned to my desktop.Now...I would like to find all of those jotes also if possible.Can anyone possibly tell me where I might look for those ?
<knome> the notes? what about trying to reload the panel plugin?
<mr_pouit> confusious: should be in ~/.local/share/notes
<confusious> Yeah,I tried that.Unforunately,it just gave me a new version of it
<knome> see the file mr_pouit pointed you to then
<knome> he's probably correct
<confusious> So,mr_pouit,if I were to type this into a terminal I might be able to retrieve thos3e
<confusious> ?
<confusious> thank you.Will try
<mr_pouit> yeah, it should work, if the new instance you started didn't erase everythin :]
<mr_pouit> +g
<confusious> Sorry what's  +g mean ?
<confusious> I got  a readout that said "bash: /home/bobby/.local/share/notes: is a directory
<confusious> "
<mr_pouit> everythin+g = everything (I forgot the 'g' ;)
<mr_pouit> confusious: yes, it's a directory, indeed. You should have inside one (or several) directories containing several notes
<confusious> I get the same readout
<confusious> I tried  ~/.local/share/notes +g   &  ~/.local/share/notes g    and the terminal just tells me that it's a directory
<mr_pouit> raah, sorry, forget about the 'g'
<mr_pouit> if you're not confident with xfce4-terminal, open thunar, hit ctrl+h to show hidden files/dirs, and go to .local/share/notes
<confusious> tried that way first......am I supposed to put all of that in there ? including the squiggle & backslah etc ?
<confusious> Hmmmmmmmm
<confusious> Well,now,that's another idea
<confusious> Let me try that
<confusious> Shoot ! Looks like it may have all been erased
<confusious> Shoot ! It looks like it may have all been erased
<confusious> ooops
<confusious> Could it be anywhere else mr-pouit ?
<mr_pouit> confusious: which version do you use?
<confusious> Xubuntu..........uhmm 8.0 or 8.10
<confusious> I know.It's old
<confusious> 8.04 or 8.10
<mr_pouit> mmh, I think it's the only place
<confusious> Oh,well.Thanks very much anyway.Atleast I was able to recover all those files/folderes that were on my desk
<confusious> I'm so surprised by all of this.All this just because I interrupted a Firefox updqate because I thought it was stuck
<confusious> Well,let me ask this of you guys....in the future,so this doesn't happen again....how can I make sure I don't lose all of that stuff ? At least the stuff on my desktop.Now,the only other thing is maybe trying to get all bookmarks back
<confusious> I havea floppy {yes,I know}
<charlie-tca> Back up
<charlie-tca> check out the application called sbackup
<confusious> See,at this point,I'm not even sure  my entire system is working properly.Like the update feature that tells me when there's updates available
<confusious> Thank you
<charlie-tca> If it isn't working, you will get an error message of some kind
<confusious> Heck I'm not even sure my floppy is working.I saw an instance of it somewhere & it was greyed out
<confusious> Well,thanks again everybody
<charlie-tca> It will grey out if there is not a disk in it
<ryanrhee90> hi guys. i'm installing xubuntu on a machine thru a usb. i have a 1080p hdtv as my monitor that's connected thru a vga cable. when xubuntu (9.10 live, x64) tries to load the menu, my monitor goes blue and says 'unsupported format'. i think xubuntu is pushing 1920x1080 or higher, which my monitor can't handle. (it only likes 1920x1080 from hdmi)
<ryanrhee90> is there a way to force xubuntu to output at a lower resolution when showing the menu? i get the 'unsupported format' before i get to any command prompt / GUI screen.
<charlie-tca> Try hitting F4 and choosing safe graphics
<ryanrhee90> thanks! i'll try that right now.
<ryanrhee90> hrm.. pressing f4 didn't do much. i was able to get to a command prompt by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 / ctrl+alt+f2
<ryanrhee90> is there a way to start the installer with safe graphics from the prompt?
<ryanrhee90> anyone? :/
#xubuntu 2010-02-25
<j-live> Good evening... Have a current issue with x11 on a karmic laptop with an intel 830gm int. graphics chipset, from initial install it boots straight to black screen. to which i can tty in and out of... any response would be apprieciated :)
<charlie-tca> ryanrhee90: not that I know of. You might want to get the alternate image and try it. It does not use the graphical installer
<ryanrhee90> charlie-tca thanks, i'll try that.
<charlie-tca> Good luck with the install
<charlie-tca> It is possible the graphics will not work for you
<j-live> i have heard of there being issues with them, i have had 1 ubuntu based distro working on it before...
<justin__> hello everyone
<justin__> anyone active?
<charlie-tca> !question | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> Justin__ ^^
<justin__> lol ok, I'm having a problem with pidgin. the notifications are all blacked out. and this is my first day with linux lol just wondering if there is a quick fix
<marenostrum> DNS evil
<Balsaq> swededn wins gold!
<Myrtti> . o O ( don't they always )
<john> Hi - I'm currently running Xubuntu 9.10 & was considering trying to update my Firefox installation from 3.5.7 to the newest 3.6 - anybody know of any particular reasons why this may be a bad idea or do you think I am good to give it a try?
<Myrtti> if you don't have a specific need for a certain feature in the newest version, I don't really see the point
<john> I do a lot of Javascript development - so I am interested in the improvements made to the Javascript Interpreter - as well as the continued updates and support for the new HTML5 Spec
<john> I just installed Xubuntu 9.10 for the first time - giving it a try and I like what I see so far - but I was a little wary to try upgrading the Browser since I noticed it came with a slightly older version of Firefox
<john> Normally I would just update it using the 'Update' features inside Firefox - but I can't seem to find it on the version of Firefox installed with Xubuntu =\
<Myrtti> yeah, that's because the update system and philosophy is a bit different
<Myrtti> john: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion gives information on how to do the leap if you really are sure you want to do it
<john> Ah this link is great thank you - I see now that Firefox 3.6 hasn't been fully tested for Ubuntu yet so the update will just become available inside my update manager when it is
<john> I can handle waiting a bit for it - I appreciate you finding this link for me though - pretty interesting to see the different release approach Ubuntu takes
<Peacimowen> g'day. I've just installed xubuntu after being linux-free for a few years (to my shame), but am having trouble getting beyond 800x600 resolution
<Peacimowen> Created a xorg.conf and added a custom modeline, but that seems to be ignored.
<Peacimowen> Any idea what I can do next?
<Balsaq> you could have the incorrect display driver
<Peacimowen> I'm using nv with an nvidia card..
<Balsaq> i had an issue using nv with nvidia card
<Peacimowen> I suppose I could go and install the official driver
<Balsaq> what version of xubuntu?
<Peacimowen> 9.10
<Balsaq> i would recommend 904
<Peacimowen> What's wrong with 9.10?
<Balsaq> i really don't know that there is something wrong, but have noticed that depending on the computer, 04 sometimes is better...thats all.
<Peacimowen> ah
<Balsaq> i noticed my computer, for exapmle seems to have been made for it...just by chance i guess
<Peacimowen> I'll just keep playing until I can fix the graphics issue before switching to anything else.
<Peacimowen> If I screw up badly I can always switch then.
<Balsaq> i was fooling around trying to make my full screen resolution better using a different nvidia driver fron their site...but it messed up my desktop resolution. i then chose to let the xubuntu 904 configure it for me and it did a better job on its own. i was impressed.
<Peacimowen> so far allowing auto configuration do its job has not helped me in the slightest
<Peacimowen> I can lower the resolution all the way to 320x240...
<Balsaq> what type of computer-specs
<Peacimowen> P4 1GB ram, GeForce 7200
<Balsaq> i have p4 512 rdram nvidia geforce mx420
<Peacimowen> huh, well that actually worked.
<Peacimowen> I have 1024x768 with nvidias own drivers
<Peacimowen> and damn but I like having irssi running in screen so that I could stick around irc while playing with X
<john> Any tips on improving flv video playback on xubuntu 9.10?  I have streamed videos from youtube without any problem on this same hardware using other OS's but playing the video using the included movie player - or streaming inside firefox results in very significant 'choppyness'
<Myrtti> are you perchance running 64-bit?
<dahaic> john: are you ati user? try restricted drivers
<john> I have an integrated Intel chipset for the video - and it is a 32bit system
<john> At the moment I am waiting on VLC to finish downloading - I am hoping maybe that will work?
<john> Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device to be precise actually
<john> Ah okay - VLC Player will playback the videos smoothly - I can just download the FLV from youtube & view it off my local machine - that solution works for me =)
<rfgergrthnre> Yo
<subspider> hi
<subspider> do you guys know any software to amulate iso images??
<subspider> emulate?
<Myrtti> emulate? huh?
<bazhang> you mean mount them?
<subspider> yes
<subspider> like if it was a xd
<subspider> like for windows deamon tools
<ablomen> mount -o loop file.iso /media/mountpoint
<subspider> i try that
<Myrtti> !iso | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<subspider> but nothing
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ...  is the alternate CD same as the original xubuntu CD ?
<knome> cobra-the-joker, the alternate CD installs the same system, though it doesn't have a graphical installer
<cobra-the-joker> knome , thats fine
<subspider> does anyone knows to work with php??
<subspider> i need help with webservices
<eXpl0i7> subspider: i'm just installed php, msql and apache :)
<eXpl0i7> what problem you have?
<subspider> do you know how to build a simple web service in php
<subspider> ??
<subspider> i'm getting frustrades eXpl0i7
<eXpl0i7> do you have apache and mysql?
<eXpl0i7> go to http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-9.04-lamp
<subspider> yes i do
<subspider> i already have that
<eXpl0i7> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<eXpl0i7> open your browser
<eXpl0i7> http://127.0.0.1/
<subspider> yes i already did that i need help with webservices
<subspider> is diferente
<subspider> i'm using nusoap
<subspider> is stupid
<eXpl0i7> download this book http://kewlshare.com/dl/262b404cfe10/Setting_Up_LAMP__Getting_Linux__Apache__MySQL_and_PHP_Working_Together.rar.html
<TheSheep> subspider: maybe you should now go to #php or the support channel for your particular framework
<subspider> oh thanks really thanks man
<subspider> thanks TheSheep
<TheSheep> subspider: don't mention it
<fark> I'm having a slight problem with X.org not loading, log: http://tinyurl.com/yko5ekp any ideas?
<DBeets> So I think I just broke xfce
<DBeets> when I try to login in, it accepts my pw but then x restarts
<charlie-tca> What version?
<DBeets> 9.1
<charlie-tca> 9.10
<charlie-tca> You can fix it by hitting Ctrl+Alt+F2, login, then remove ~/.cache and ~/.config
<charlie-tca> Then restart
<charlie-tca> then you will have to set up your preferences again, because it will have deleted all the custom settings you had
<DBeets> well that does not sound like any fun at all.
<DBeets> I know I should've taken a snapshot
<charlie-tca> Nyup
<DBeets> I'll keep all my packeges though, correct?
<balvonas> good evening
<charlie-tca> Good Evening, balvonas
<balvonas> is there a network proxy settings manager for xubuntu? i use chrome, it does not have such option
<balvonas> i mean some external program, i know that xfce does not have it
<DBeets> charlie-tca: Got it fixed. Uninstalled smbfs and now it works fine. Phew!
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear it is working again.
<DBeets> And now to take a snapshot :p
<crystalsjoint> hey is there such a program to cleanup junk files on the hard drive in xubuntu?
<pog> I have installed xubuntu on a memory stick, now, the menu for starting the program vanishes on the bar...
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> Also advice on how to put the menu back is in there.
<pog> ah thanks!
<pog> I'm not shure, whether it's a xubuntu problem, my xubuntu 9.10 Stick boots from a acer, but not from the shuttle. the shuttle cames to grub2 but grub only executes a command list and does nothing...
<charlie-tca> Maybe the shuttle can't read the stick, such as it only reads USB 1.1 and the stick is in USB 2.0 ?
<pog> grub menu is shown, but grub doe's seem to start the kernel...
<pog> it starts with qemu, and on the acer laptop.
<pog> probably not a xubuntu related problem, but other other usb-devices boot.
<charlie-tca> Don't know. I don't know enough about booting from the usb sticks
<pog> it also booted on an dell laptop...
<pog> the strange thing ist that grub menu is shown...
<pog> o.k probably not xubuntu related.
<charlie-tca> balvonas: have you seen this on using proxies ? http://popey.com/blog/2010/02/25/proxies-in-the-way-of-testing/
<youareno6> Is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad the best resource to alter the trackpad settings. Seems like it might be out of date.
<youareno6> I am using 9.10
<balvonas> charlie-tca: good post, may be useful some other time
#xubuntu 2010-02-26
<pdg1> anybody a clue on how to configure vsftpd? or a similar FTP server daemon? :P
<pdg1> does anyone still use FTP :P?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hey Subspider
<subspider> hello Sachse_Siechtum how are you man
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm feeling really good. :-) Good judo training today. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> and played some europe in ruins...was fun even when we lost. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> subspider how was your day?
<subspider> terrible
<subspider> hey Sachse_Siechtum and your work did you find any??
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I got my application back 2 days ago. They didnt take me. :-( so off writing new ones...
<Sachse_Siechtum> subspider why terrible?
<john> Hi - I am running Xubuntu 9.10 with an Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Card - it seems that the video acceleration is much slower than if I were to run Windows XP using Intel's Drivers - are there any good sources for me to find reliable drivers for the hardware outside of using the Hardware Drivers Menu?
<SD|UPN|FA> hey, I was looking for something to install on my old laptop from '98. It's got 153 MB Ram (I am not 100% sure of that figure) and a pentium II processor, with a 4.3gb HD
<SD|UPN|FA> would Xubuntu work? or is it a litle too old?
<rivals> hi!
<rivals> anyone set up dual monitors in 9.10?
<rivals> no?
<rivals> cant be done?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<rivals> oh cool, another howto telling you to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rivals> i file that doesnt even exist
<rivals> can this distro get any more awesome?
<rivals> Sachse_Siechtum: thanks anyway
<rivals> i've been reading and stuffing around for hours on soemthing that should be a 5minute config
<rivals> how in the name of zeus did this distro become so popular?
<rivals> rm -rf /
<rivals> back to suse
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bazhang> whoops
<jurek_> too late
<jurek_> 1:0 for Suse :-(
<confusious> hello all
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu coders,engineers,developers and certified non techs....
<Balsaq> why is it, that when i choose the best driver for my nvidia mx420 video card, that it produces acceptable full screen pictures, but makes the icon on my desktop appear to be stretched? and if i auot configure it thru xubuntu my desktop icons and small screen vids are good, but full screen vids are in slow motion?
<Balsaq> si went back to the xubuntu configuration becasue it make everything look good except the full screen vids...
<confusious> Balsaq {heh,heh.Great anme,dude.VERY funny}I wish I could help you my friend.You've always tried to help me & that's much appreciated.But,now,I seem to have another problem of my own..................
<confusious> Help !! Please !!  I a am attempting to "save" this {untitled} document which I have created with the "notepad" program of xubuntu's/xfce's to a folder which i created called "questions".But,after changing the "save in" box to "desktop"when I try, "save",{and {i even tried naming the document},after clicking on "save",the "save" box seems to "blink" & remain exactly how it is & where it is.Anybody have any clues as to what's g
<Balsaq> what were your choices when you went to save it
<confusious> choices ?? Hmmmmm............okay
<confusious> had option of where to save the document to,option to change file name,& an option to change file type
<confusious> those were my choices
<Balsaq> stand by...
<confusious> okee dokee
<Balsaq> what did you choose at that point
<confusious> save to desk.......left all else unchanged
<confusious> sorry,I was typing 1 handed
<confusious> I'm wondering if maybe the program  was somehow not installed properly
<confusious> maybe I should try re installing ?
<confusious> Curious that Xubuntu has 3 different text editors installed
<confusious> I have abiword {under apps & office} & I have mousepad {under apps & accessories} & then I have notepad {under apps & "other"}
<Sysi-> abiword hs features, mousepad is basic, and notepad is for wine
<confusious> Hmmmmmmm.Well,I do have wine installed.I wonder what's going on
<Sysi-> that notepad is actual M$ notepad, maybe some win-programs need it
<confusious> Hmmmmmm.Well,that's cool..........
<confusious> It's just curious that it doesn't seem to work even when I have wine installed
<Sysi-> well, it's MS, what do you expect? :P
<confusious> Guess I could uninstall it & just use Mousepad,huh ?
<confusious> Heh,heh.That's true
<Sysi-> or set mousepad to be defult for txt files
<Sysi-> right click -> properties and there's default application
<confusious> Actually,I think it alrady is.I was just using notepad because of the familiar name
<confusious> Sorry,where do I right click ?
<Sysi-> on file in file manager
<confusious> thank you
<Sysi-> np
<Balsaq> Sysi...you are the man!!!!
<Balsaq> saved me again!!!
<pog> how is it possible to configure thunar views with user and group? ist it there a view or is it possible to configure?
<pog> in the detail view I just have -Name size Type and date.
<Balsaq> make a fuse group
<titan_ark> hey! need an urgent help with OOo. I was trying to install the odf-converter as docx format documents were garbled and now it is is not opening any documents! is there a way to remove and reinstall all OOo packages?
<arossouw> Hi, i have xubuntu 9.04. the xfce4-panel is missing (no applicatons menu). i have opened a terminal and typed xfce4-panel, but nothing happens. Also tried to change settings for panel on settings menu, but nothing appears when clicking on panel settings
<arossouw> can i recreate a profile, or delete some files associated with xfce4-panel, for xfce4-panel to work properly?
<psycho_oreos> probably there's an issue with binary or memory or something, maybe the application segfaulted
<arossouw> do i need to apt-get --reinstall install xfce4-panel , cause ive tried that
<arossouw> psycho_oreos: how can i debug it?
<psycho_oreos> arossouw, usually dmesg would output useful things like that if there's application error or something
<psycho_oreos> it shouldn't happen normally on a clean install, if it does, it could be something wrong with memory on the computer itself
<arossouw> is bad blocks on disk a probability?
<arossouw> i mean a probability to causing issues
<psycho_oreos> yeah that would be another one as well
<arossouw> what should i look for in dmesg?
<psycho_oreos> but like I said, it shouldn't normally happen on clean install
<psycho_oreos> umm grep for segfaults or anything to do with the applications you tried to start
<arossouw> ok, can xfce4-panel be started in debug mode, or should i use things like strace and ptrace
<psycho_oreos> probably those would be better option or try to see if there's a debug option direct from application
<arossouw> ok, will try
<cbx> Hey everyone. I'm behind a squid proxy. So I can get firefox working
<cbx> but I'm having issues with apt get / install programs
<tommcd> hello all xubuntu enthusiasts!
<Myrtti> ohai
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
<tommcd> I have been a long time Ubuntu user. How does Xubuntu compare with Ubuntu? Is it faster and lighter than Ubuntu? I am very familiar with the XFCE DE from other distros.
<Sysi> well, it's ubuntu but with xfce, not gnome
<Myrtti> doesn't come with evolution or openoffice, some overhead is shed there, if you don't use them personally
<tommcd> I have never used Xubuntu though. I am thinking of switching to Xubuntu, since Ubuntu is getting rather bloated imo.
<tommcd> does xubuntu use pulse audio? I have heard that it does not.
<Myrtti> no it doesn't
<tommcd> good. I don't like pulse audio at all.
<balvonas> who does?;]
<Evet> what is the equivalent of nm-applet?
<Myrtti> it has it's benefits
<Myrtti> Evet: in what?
<Evet> (a tray widget that we can choose wifi or cable networks)
<Evet> Myrtti: you've just say. nm-applet
<Myrtti> nm-applet is what xubuntu uses.
<balvonas> Evet: wicd
<psycho_oreos> I think 9.04 did have pulseaudio, I've removed that in my setup
<Evet> Myrtti: maybe not for 8.04
<Myrtti> Evet: yes, in that too
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm using Xubuntu 8.10 and it has nm-applet.
<tommcd> @psycho_oreos, I have removed pulse audio also. It is a huge resource hog imo.
<psycho_oreos> tommcd, heh I removed mine because it was conflicting with sound along with cdemud
<psycho_oreos> and that pulseaudio was buggy
<eXpl0i7> did anyone have problems with headphones?
<eXpl0i7> i'm using xubuntu 9.04
<eXpl0i7> and can't get headphones to work
<psycho_oreos> and is there sound through speakers?
<eXpl0i7> i tried something fron ubuntu forums but nothing
<eXpl0i7> yea
<eXpl0i7> i have sound on speakers
<psycho_oreos> tried plugging headphone into the same speaker output?
<eXpl0i7> yes
<eXpl0i7> and work
<psycho_oreos> and it works? maybe your front audio panel or whatever doesn't work
<eXpl0i7> on windows xp all work
<psycho_oreos> windows is windows, linux is linux
<eXpl0i7> i know :)
<psycho_oreos> well I don't know of other solution apart from thinking its a hardware issue, the motherboards I've been tinkering wtih allows you to either use the rear audio jacks or the front but not both
<psycho_oreos> that's with an onboard sound chip
<eXpl0i7> see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/384384/
<psycho_oreos> rear audio jacks are the ones soldered onto the motherboard itself, the front audio jacks are usually on the PC case and they provide audio headers for those to plug it onto the motherboard
<eXpl0i7> i don't have front jacks
<psycho_oreos> mm onboard audio chip and?
<psycho_oreos> maybe top or side, PC case designs are becoming weird these days :p
<eXpl0i7> a have old pc
<eXpl0i7> :D
<psycho_oreos> you're not making any sense.
<psycho_oreos> and like I said, output can go either to one or the other not both afaik
<tommcd> @eXpl0i7, have you tried running alsamixer from the terminal? Using alsamixer, check that the headphone output is not muted (toggle the "M" key, and raise the volume level all the way up for the headphones in alsamixer using the arrow keys. Then hit Esc twice to exit alsamixer.
<eXpl0i7> tommcd: i don't have "headphone" in alsamixer
<eXpl0i7> i have "phone" but this is not for headphones
<tommcd> @eXpl0i7, Is this a desktop or a laptop? What computer is this? I have a headphone setting in alsamixer on my laptop, but not my desktop. In any case, raise all the levels in alsamixer all the way up and see if you get sound.
<eXpl0i7> desktop
<tommcd> @eXpl0i7,  so what desktop is this? homemade? OEM? specs?
<Sysi> tommcd: what irc client you're using, if you don't write that @ you should get eg. my nick with sy + tab
<tommcd> and raise all the levels in alsamixer all the way up ^^^^^
<tommcd> I have Xchat. Is the @ a problem????
<bazhang> try to tab complete
<tommcd> I was using @ as a shorthand for to:
<bazhang> set in preferences for last spoken, then type first three or so letters then hit tab key
<tommcd> I can omit @ if it is a problem in some way.
<bazhang> just less hassle
<bazhang> tom <tab> becomes tommcd
<Sysi> it's not problem, but looks a bit funny
<bazhang> highlights user, as @ does not I am guessing
<Sysi> and some clients may not hilight that by default
<tommcd> ok, no more @@@ for me!!
<bazhang> hah
<wingnut405> who
<knome> hello people. :)
<tommcd> hello knome!!!!
<Sysi-> ohai
<tommcd> so... just to ask his question again for all the people who have recently joined....  Is Xubuntu noticeably faster and lighter than Ubuntu???
<tommcd> me thinks Ubuntu has been getting rather bloated.
<knome> tommcd, xubuntu has a smaller memory footprint so yes, it should be faster. with powerful pc's you don't feel that much difference though
<tommcd> knome, that is about what I thought. thank you.
<knome> tommcd, no problem, enjoy xubuntu
<tommcd> I have been thinking of switching to Xubuntu when 10.04 comes out.
<tommcd> My system can handle Ubuntu with gnome and all. But I prefer to eliminate bloat wherever possible.
<tommcd> I have enjoyed the XFCE desktop in Zenwalk and Slackware for some time now.
<knome> :)
<tommcd> I also like Gnome though.
<tommcd> So perhaps Ubuntu for the desktop, and Xubuntu for the laptop, just to compare.
<knome> i really prefer xubuntu everywhere
<tommcd> I probably would prefer Xubuntu also. I prefer XFCE in Slackware to KDE anyday!
<knome> kde is a totally different chapter altogether
<psycho_oreos> there's also lxde which I looks a little like kde but lighter
<tommcd> yes, there is supposed to be a Lubuntu (*buntu with LXDE) version of Ubuntu coming out with 10.04.
<tommcd> I may try that also.
<bazhang> there is lubuntu-desktop now
<tommcd> arrrgh, decisions, decisions, so many decisions ....
<knome> haven't heard much about lubuntu yet
<psycho_oreos> any of you guys use filezilla? I wonder if you can get 3.3.2 on jaunty instead of dist-upgrade or installing karmic
<bazhang> psycho_oreos, via PPA?
<psycho_oreos> bazhang, yeah was googling it, might try backports or something
<psycho_oreos> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/1522822
<psycho_oreos> hmm that might not work :/ gonna try looking for one for jaunty
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa nope just for karmic there
<psycho_oreos> yeah I thought so, maybe if I can get the deb src and make binary deb from there
<bazhang> he also has the latest transmission there
<psycho_oreos> heh I tried transmission, didn't really like the UI or the way it handles 100+ torrents
<bazhang> ie with magnet support
 * psycho_oreos prefers the (yucky) utorrent over wine for torrenting until I get used to libtorrent
<John345345> hey im running on the live cd now and want to browse the files on the hard drive
<darthanubis> John345345: click the hard drive
<John345345> mnt is empty?
<Myrtti> /media/
<John345345> media is empty too
<Myrtti> then they're not mounted
<charlie-tca> I think you have to mount then
<darthanubis> John345345: did you click the drive?
<charlie-tca> Hello, Myrtti
<John345345> yes, the drive icon on the desktop
<Myrtti> ohai charlie-tca ♥
<darthanubis> John345345: now click the drive icon
<John345345> yes, file system
<John345345> i dont want to install yet, i want to check if the drive has files
<charlie-tca> I am bringing up the live desktop, let me look
<charlie-tca> As I recall, Xubuntu does not automount the hard drives, because you have to unmount them to install on them
<John345345> how do I moount it ?
<charlie-tca> create a mount point, sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<charlie-tca> then you can mount the drive, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<charlie-tca> then use thunar to look at sda1, which is the first partition of the hard drive
<John345345> thx
<John345345> charlie
<John345345> :)
<charlie-tca> Good luck. If it fails and the commands are correct, the drive is empty
<charlie-tca> John345345: you will have to unmount the drive or reboot to install after that, umount /media/sda1
<John345345> now I gottaa figure out why the WINNT directory is there
<charlie-tca> Does this system have windows on it?
<John345345> I don't remember installing it on that drive
<charlie-tca> You can add mount points, too, just increment the number
<charlie-tca> sda2, sda3, etc
<John345345> ive only got 1
<John345345> oh wait
<John345345> what if  there is another partition ?
<charlie-tca> or two drives
<John345345> I know there is only 1 physical drive
<charlie-tca> use the same commands, change sda1 to sda2
<John345345> with dev/sda1 ?
<John345345> and media/sda2 ?
<charlie-tca> change /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda2 and change /media/sda1 to /media/sda2
<John345345> that will still get me the second partition?
<John345345> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<charlie-tca> That will be the 2nd partition
<charlie-tca> try sda3
<John345345> how do I exit man page?
<charlie-tca> You had windows on this drive, sda2 might be the recovery partition or the swap partition
<knome> press q
<John345345> thx
<John345345> mount: mount point /media/sda3 does not exist
<John345345> but with sda2 i get mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<charlie-tca> two partitions on this drive, then
<charlie-tca> try mount -t ntfs ...
<charlie-tca> Did you create the /media/sda3 directory?
<John345345> NTFS signature is missing.
<John345345> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument
<John345345> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<charlie-tca> try replacing ntfs with fat32
<John345345> unknown filesystem type
<charlie-tca> try ext3
<John345345> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<John345345>        missing codepage or helper program
<charlie-tca> I give up
<John345345> why is fat32 unknown
<charlie-tca> Go to applications -> system -> gparted
<charlie-tca> Look under "file system" column for the type
<John345345> ok I see /dev/sda2 as extended partition
<John345345> /dev/sda5 has ntfs
<charlie-tca> so, there is also an sda5
<John345345> so, just mount sda5 ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> how many more do you see?
<John345345> none
<John345345> well, the sda1 is already mounted
<charlie-tca> yup
<John345345> i browse sda5 says 0 items
<charlie-tca> Then it is empty
<charlie-tca> gparted show show very little used on it
<John345345> it's called partition editor btw
<John345345> the shortcut
<John345345> can I burn a more recent copy of ubuntu with live desktop?
<charlie-tca> It is gparted in Xubuntu lucid
<John345345> oh wait, there is already a disc in there
<charlie-tca> What are you using now?
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, there is that, too
<John345345> yes the window title says gparted, but the shortcut says partition editor
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> it worked, right?
<John345345> yeah, just specifying for the others you will help
<charlie-tca> now if you don't want to restart, you can right click each partition in gparted, and click "unmount"
<charlie-tca> But you have to unmount sda5 before sda2
<John345345> i'd use windows but they charge for a liscence
<John345345> can you update xubuntu to ubunto or update my old xubuntu disc?
<John345345> what's your email charlie-tca ?
<John345345> you're a nice guy
<charlie-tca> You can run sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> It will update that live environment to the latest for the version it is
<John345345> can I run that with live desktop?
<John345345> ok
<charlie-tca> Or, If you are going to install, just run install, then run the updates to bring the installation up to date
<charlie-tca> What version is that?
<John345345> ok xubuntu 8.10
<John345345> that's old, right?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> It ends in april of 2010
<John345345> its got firefox 3.0.3
<charlie-tca> You can install it, update it, then upgrade if you want.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> which is also dead
<John345345> upgrade to ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> You can, by using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<John345345> I did upgrade from xubuntu to ubuntu once, once finished the old xubuntu boot screen was still there
<charlie-tca> all it does is change the desktop from Xfce to Gnome
<charlie-tca> Yup
<John345345> ive got a pentium 4
<charlie-tca> but it still uses gnome
<John345345> 3
<John345345> ive got a pentium 3
<charlie-tca> Why not download the ubuntu cd then?
<charlie-tca> Although I think Ubuntu will run slow on that
<John345345> becaause I forgot it
<John345345> at home
<John345345> hehe
<John345345> ok
<charlie-tca> I see
<John345345> so xubuntu is better for pentium 3
<John345345> ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Especially if you don't install openoffice
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu requires more ram, more processor, more hard drive
<John345345> yeah I'll just use google docs
<Myrtti> evolution makes cpu/ram cry
<John345345> I had to get a new computer since the old one I had littteraly fried
<John345345> smelt really bad for 3 weeks
<John345345> ok i will install
<John345345> thank you all for the help
<sd> hi i don't have xfce menu how do i activate??
<knome> sd, are you missing the panel completely, or just the xfce menu?
<sd> misimg complitely
<knome> sd, okay, then press alt+f2 and run 'xfce4-panel'
<sd> thnks knome
<subspider> hello Sachse_Siechtum
<subspider> how are you man
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello I'm fine and you?
<Sachse_Siechtum> just watching a documentation about Prussia
#xubuntu 2010-02-27
<confusious> can anyone explain to me  how to use the terminal to uninstall several programs at one time ? I saw a post about it in the Ubuntu forums once recently.But,for the life of me,I just cannot seem to find that particular thread today
<bazhang> confusious, sudo apt-get remove xmms2 k3b ubuntu-desktop packagenameetc.
<confusious> Baz...dude,I'm so sorry.I completely lost it.I went for a shower.If yo're still here,I apologize.And,thanks for the help
<bazhang> confusious, was that what you were looking for?
<confusious> Well,I do have to say,that just doesn't sound like what I've seen before
<rr72> confusious~ aptitude maybe? I never have used it before though
<confusious> Well,now actually,I suppose that's another idea.That would probably work
<confusious> I could have sworn though,that I had at one time seen ib the forums a post about this
<EndlessNameless> hello everyone
<walker_> Anyone here comfortable with video driver issues in the latest stable Xubuntu release?
<EndlessNameless> walker_ - ive installed and used a few, but i wouldnt say im an expert by any. what problem are you having?
<EndlessNameless> er
<EndlessNameless> by any means, that is
<walker_> Ah.
<walker_> My problem is that this older Compaq laptop has a Radeon Mobility 7000 video card, and when I run lshw it's shown as unclaimed.
 * psycho_oreos wishes lucid would have proper ext4 support and there's a defragment tool for it, ext3 seems to be getting shoddy now on jaunty with creating a directory taking around 3 seconds
<walker_> I know the latest X build has driver support for it. Just not sure how to make this Xubuntu install happy with the video.
<psycho_oreos> ati's support has been patchy, especially their binary builds don't seem to support legacy chipsets real well
<walker_> ATI's binary doesn't support the mobility 7000, but I know there are Linux drivers for the card. The question is how to get them onto my Xubuntu install and get them running.
<psycho_oreos> depends on the driver, for the binary its fglrx but for the other one I think is ati but I could be mistaken, do you have graphical session running?
<walker_> Well, it's working as a simple frame buffer device, so yeah, the XFCE GUI is loading. But I do get a little periodic artifacting and it's SLOW.
<psycho_oreos> yup that's the typical symptoms heh, umm well the free open sourced one won't be that much faster I believe but you may need to edit xorg.conf, which these days is vastly blank, there might be some useful info in Xorg.0.log for configuration options in regards to video chip
<walker_> The thing is, if the lshw command returns that the graphics card is unclaimed, it's clear something ain't right. So it's able to use it as a generic frame buffer. I'd prefer to use it as a Radeon.
<walker_> And I've read some ways to configure xorg.conf to get more speed out of the card, but I can't find that file on my system, interestingly enough. But most instructions on how to find it date from 2007
<psycho_oreos> I think these days, people would use fglrx and be happy with it, like I said, ati's binary driver is really patchy, and there's been all sorts of questions on how to get radeon to work instead of fglrx on later builds of *buntu
<walker_> Well, so how to I at least try to get rid of the artifacting? Or is that even an option, then?
<psycho_oreos> not sure what you meant by artifacting to be honest
<walker_> Sometimes I get these rounded-edged rectangles, black with thin colored lines and dashes in them, that just appear in places, either when the mouse cursor moves over a particular area of the screen or when, say, a particular application is open.
<walker_> My best guess is that something isn't sending quite the right signals to the frame buffer.
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> either that or the framebuffer support is different than expected with the typical set of chipsets to be supported
<walker_> Like the wireless widget in the upper right on the top bar. Sometimes mousing around up in that area produces one in a particular place. But then, sometimes it isn't there for a while. I can scrub the mouse up and down and it'll appear and disappear.
<psycho_oreos> ahh kinda like laggy sort of thing
<walker_> No, the menu for the wireless thing doesn't even have to be open. Just having the mouse up in that area will sometimes do it.
<psycho_oreos> I suppose that would be the marks left by the cursor then
<walker_> Also, when I opened Firefox for the first time, for the first 5 minutes there was a larger rectangle in the middle of the window, overlapping the display area and the button bar.
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<walker_> It's a much larger rectangle than the cursor. On a 14" 4x3 laptop display roughly 2 inches by .75 inches for the first one, 3.5 x 1.5 for the one in Firefox.
<walker_> Both went away.
<psycho_oreos> well the best thing I suggest is to try make it use radeon
<walker_> Well, I'm going to try using the ATI binary, just for the heck of it. It that breaks, oh well. I want to make this laptop useful, but I'm willing to experiment with it.
<psycho_oreos> despite what you said that fglrx doesn't support it :)
<walker_> Lemme find the link I was reading that talked about support. I don't think it's supported in fglrx, but it is supported in X by some means or another...
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. has anybody able to use Thunar with SMB browsing (similar to nautilus) - I think it was being worked on
<walker_> Multi-tasking involving hard drive activity and a p3 with only 256 MB RAM is apparently not a great idea... hrm.... Not yet got that link because of it.
<psycho_oreos> probably it'll be better off if you did the whole thing in CLI
<psycho_oreos> 256 is quite puny
<walker_> I'm not quite that Linux savvy. I talk the talk and I baby-steps the walk ; )
<walker_> OK, so here's some info on the same hardware in Thinkpads. Should be nearly identical, frankly.  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_7000
<walker_> But yeah, the RAM's a real killer. Hurt me in XP Home as well.
<psycho_oreos> I honestly don't think you can expect much of a performance with 256MB whilst using GUI
<walker_> It's what I have. I'm trying to make do. It would be a shame just to chuck this thing.
<walker_> I'm OK with single-tasking.
<psycho_oreos> I didn't imply you had to chuck it away, you can for example use something like puppylinux or DSL
<psycho_oreos> something that will go easier on systems with very little RAM
<psycho_oreos> if it was me, I'd look into buying more RAM, but they're not going to be cheap, especially being a P3 which is ancient and the other is that its a laptop
<walker_> I checked the minimum reqs for Xubuntu and they looked in the clear, but I guess being over the minimum isn't enough these days (min being 192). At least it's a 1ghz p3.
<walker_> And I actually think my HD is the biggest bottleneck. It's a chugger.
<psycho_oreos> not really I meant the hardware expectations change over a period of time
<psycho_oreos> and barely scraping over the minimum would be a daunting job with one needing to quickly finding ways of stopping things he/she does not need
<walker_> I suspect the video driver issue will still bite me in the rear, however.
<psycho_oreos> yes the driver issue is currently a bit of issue when one uses GUI but even if you address it, other issues will soon be evident
<walker_> I mean moving to a lighter distro will still see video issues, likely.
<psycho_oreos> yes but to a lesser extent, probably
<walker_> If I can resolve the issues with the current install I should be able to generalize the skills to a different distro. That way I can continue to play for a little while with Xubuntu.
<walker_> So your suggestion would be forget Xubuntu, try puppylinux, possible persistence of video driver issues nonwithstanding.
<psycho_oreos> probably, I mean there isn't much documentation on how to properly write up xorg.conf anyway
<psycho_oreos> something of which you'll need to do by hand
<psycho_oreos> wait
<walker_> Well, if what I need to know is in that link I'll just need some advice on how to get started.
<psycho_oreos> that thinkwiki has an output which might be of some use
<psycho_oreos> under that Optimal xorg.conf settings, copy and paste the whole thing in the cream coloured box into your xorg.conf
<walker_> I looked where I was "supposed" to find xorg.conf and didn't see it. I'll look again. Care to provide the path in case what I have is wrong?
<walker_> It's in /etc/X11, right?
<psycho_oreos> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<walker_> I haven't got a xorg.conf file...
<walker_> Interesting...
<psycho_oreos> which is what I meant, you'll need to create one and paste that in
<walker_> XvCMConfig... Xwrapper.config...
<walker_> OK. LEssee... What editor. I can touch the file first to create an empty file, but why bother... What's the simplest text editor? WIM won't kick my butt, will it?
<walker_> No VIM...
<psycho_oreos> nano
<psycho_oreos> nano should be nice and easy if you're not familiar with vim
<walker_> a'ight
<walker_> BTW, thanks for all your help. I know just enough to shoot myself in the foot.
<EndlessNameless> haha my foot is full of holes too, dont worry
<psycho_oreos> heh no guarantees that it'll work
<walker_> If I wanted a guarantee I'd have bought a netbook with my nonexistant cash and written off this relic.
<walker_> But then, I never could throw away technology that had the gall to keep working.
<psycho_oreos> netbook isn't always the answer lol
<walker_> Alright, nano is open and I have an empty xorg.conf file.
<psycho_oreos> copy and paste the contents of that cream box into nano
<walker_> I see the box. Confidentially, on this old LCD there isn't anythign cream about it. Sort of a phosphorescent soft-gray, relatively uniform...  ; )
<walker_> Is that all the content the file needs, or are there some other formalities I should throw in?
<psycho_oreos> well basically, whatever that isn't mentioned in that conf file will be literally autoprobed
<psycho_oreos> but as far as video is concerned, that's all you'll need
<walker_> I shall reboot this sucker and see what happens. I will report back with news. This thinkwiki page might be worth a sticky somewhere for other sad saps.
<psycho_oreos> heh
<walker_> psycho_oreo, artifacting has been reduced significantly. Things still drag, but they're a bit more tolerable now. Seems things are somewhat improved. Thanks for your help. I also know what to do when I play with other distros.
<Balsaq> sop T
<Balsaq> sup*
<psycho_oreos> walker_, np
<psycho_oreos> walker_, afterall you pointed that link out initially anyway
<walker_> True, but what is knowledge if you don't know how to use it? I am wiser for your assistance. I will also try a few puplets (Puppy Linux) from CD or flashdrive to see how they hash out, but for now Xubuntu stays on the laptop, if only because I'm sick of screwing around with it ATM.
<psycho_oreos> heh somewhat I suppose.
<walker_> Well, the laptop is not a smoking crater. I consider that a success. It doesn't have a battery (long dead), it's on its second HD (slow as cheese in a Wisconsin winter), and is probably 7 years old. No miracles here.
<walker_> Welp, I'm out. Thanks.
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu technicians, software engineers, coders and weekend warriors....
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_ !!!!!!!!!!
<_Techie_> heya bal
<Balsaq> man i got computers running all over the place? they have multiplied and are taking over my house!
<EndlessNameless> i was just thinking that about myself the other day
<EndlessNameless> but i love them all
<_Techie_> i have a few but im only running one atm
<_Techie_> and im slowly upgrading it
<Balsaq> i just can't seem to throw out a computer that still runs
<Balsaq> in fact i take in orphans...
<OngaWezyrka> Aloha bruda
<OngaWezyrka> Pici brotha Sysi brotha Ola!
<psycho_oreos> !br | OngaWezyrka
<ubottu> OngaWezyrka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<psycho_oreos> oops
<psycho_oreos> !hu | OngaWezyrka
<ubottu> OngaWezyrka: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<OngaWezyrka> ubottu brotha: I am hungarian, not a portugese, BROTHA'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OngaWezyrka> psycho_oreos bruder: I hate the hungarian stupid unofficial #ubuntu-hu channel
<psycho_oreos> OngaWezyrka, well, I was mistaken initially by the way you spoke, until I saw that you're connection is from Hungary :)
<OngaWezyrka> No problem. I understood. I am Ongavezyr Da Holyness:D
<psycho_oreos> -_-
<OngaWezyrka> I am da favor of Allah
<OngaWezyrka> El il Allahu Akhbar, brotha:D
<OngaWezyrka> Justice and Freedom for Palestina!
<psycho_oreos> umm yeah ok, all that is really offtopic
<OngaWezyrka> Maybe
<Balsaq> _Techie_ are you on?
<john> Any suggestions for a good JavaScript text editor to use in Ubuntu other than gEdit?
<Balsaq> Quanta Plus is a great HTML and CSS editor
<Aled__> :S
<kangarooo> ive just installed xubuntu . dual boot windows and xubuntu. how from xubuntu to acces windows partition?
<kangarooo> ill need this info couse ill install xubuntu for 2 more friends dual boot way
<bazhang> file sharing?
<kangarooo> so i could acces windows harddrive
<psycho_oreos> you'll need something like ntfs-3g
<bazhang> thought that was standard for some time now
<psycho_oreos> it has, dunno why there's any need to mention it *shrugs* maybe windows keep changing their ntfs versions and other things to make it harder for those who work in other various OS? :)
<bazhang> was thinking along the lines of samba
<bazhang> hah
<kangarooo> on clean installation i cant acces windows drive
<psycho_oreos> which version?
<bazhang> 9.10?
<bazhang> real dual boot or wubi?
<kangarooo> 9.10 yes
<kangarooo> dual boot
<psycho_oreos> which version of windows?
<bazhang> ah win7 /boot partition  unrecognized drive
<bazhang> kangarooo, win7?
<kangarooo> no xp
<bazhang> odd
<psycho_oreos> what if you tried manually mounting it?
<eXpl0i7> bazhang: go to applications -> accessories -> catfish click on folder option and select other
<eXpl0i7> you will se all partitions
<bazhang> eXpl0i7, I think you mean that for kangarooo , but thanks :)
<psycho_oreos> you meant for kangarooo
<psycho_oreos> lol
<eXpl0i7> xDDD
<eXpl0i7> lol
<eXpl0i7> my bad xD
<AlphaOne> if my network adapter works in Ubuntu, will it work in Xubuntu?
<knome> yes.
<AlphaOne> is there a large speed difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<AlphaOne> processing speed
<knome> depends on how much/little resources you have
<knome> with slower computers, the speed difference will be more significant
<AlphaOne> I'm using ubuntu now, but it can be a little sluggish sometimes
<knome> then xubuntu would probably be better for you
<AlphaOne> not sure of the specs on this laptop
<AlphaOne> only been using linux about a week or so
<knome> of course if you run lots of applications parallely, even xubuntu can be slow
<AlphaOne> I dont
<knome> AlphaOne, you can try xubuntu by installing the package xubuntu-desktop
<knome> and choosing xfce session from login screen
<AlphaOne> I downloaded the xubuntu iso
<AlphaOne> I can just run that
<AlphaOne> what do I do when a program locks up in linux?
<psycho_oreos> you pretty much kill it
<AlphaOne> how?
<AlphaOne> no ctrl alt del
<psycho_oreos> pkill
<AlphaOne> whats pkill?
<psycho_oreos> linux CLI tools
<psycho_oreos> its called pid kill
<AlphaOne> how do i do hat
<AlphaOne> that
<psycho_oreos> open up terminal and type pkill `name of program'
<AlphaOne> ok
<psycho_oreos> usually if you click close it, wait a few moments and it will ask you if you want to kill it or not :p
<AlphaOne> is there a task manager where I can see the various program running
<psycho_oreos> there is system monitor
<AlphaOne> o?
<kangarooo> in gigolo i cant connect to windows partition. Connecting to "10 GB Filesystem" failed. Authentication is required
<psycho_oreos> probably encrypted ntfs lol
<kangarooo> i just installed ntfs configuration tool. maybe that will help. but gigolo is used for accessing.. no its not encrypted
<eXpl0i7> this is normal
<eXpl0i7> just check remember me
<kangarooo> this ntfs cofiguration tool worked.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<kangarooo> yes success. but sadly gigolo didnt work :(
<kangarooo> i just installed xubuntu on new computer and made all upades. now gru-pc window pops up and asks what version i want. wat to choose?
<charlie-tca> The top one,
<charlie-tca> if this is the menu
<kangarooo> maintainers version?
<kangarooo> package maintainers version?
<charlie-tca> Oh, did you modify the grub at all?
<charlie-tca> If you have made no changes to it, yes, maintainers version
<kangarooo> grub is showingn ubuntu and windows xp. its dual boot
<kangarooo> ok
<belak> What has changes in 10.04? Anything major?
<charlie-tca> plymouth and nouveau
<belak> nouveau was added?
<belak> Sweet
<belak> And what's plymouth?
<charlie-tca> nouveau replaces nv
<belak> Yeah, I use it in gentoo
<charlie-tca> plymouth replaces usplash, partly
<belak> Oh, ok
<exeee> hello.. im lame.. i cant read im half blind so the text on the xubuntu.com is not good
<exeee> whtats the big differents from usual ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> it has xfce frontend as opposed to gnome
<psycho_oreos> much like kubuntu has kde instead of gnome and lubuntu with lxde
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<exeee> xfce is much faster on lesser hadware computers right_
<exeee> livecd_
<belak> psycho_oreos: I didn't even know lubuntu existed
<psycho_oreos> slightly faster than ubuntu, when you're comparing xubuntu
<belak> exeee: for speed on olderhardware lubuntu? > xubuntu > ubuntu > kubuntu
<belak> I believe
<psycho_oreos> belak, well its not officially out yet, they do have lxde-desktop as a virtual package, I hear its going to be released in lucid
<exeee> okey.. its livecds right?
<psycho_oreos> yes its available in both livecd and desktop format
<psycho_oreos> much like normal ubuntu
<kost_t-human> Äîáðîãî âðåìåíè, íàðîä =)
<eXpl0i7> ሎል ሽዽ
<eXpl0i7> ፡)
<kost_t-human> áëèí, ñ êîäèðîâêîé ÷òî òî...
<kost_t-human> ó ìåíÿ=(
<eXXE> is alternate version live?
<eXXE> some one said that desktop wasnt live
<eXXE> taking both now
<bazhang> eXXE, no, its ncurses based
<bazhang> eXXE, a kind of graphical command line, that is install only (ie no try before you install live environment)
<eXXE> both?
<eXXE> like console then_
<eXXE> ?
<bazhang> the alternative
<eXXE> ?
<bazhang> not exactly
<bazhang> like the console, but you can up arrow, enter, etc to make choices
<eXXE> i installed slackware -97 havent used linux since
<bazhang> alternative is quite nice to use, particularly if you have special formatting needs
<bazhang> ie separate /boot /home   etc
<eXXE> i wanna run xp also on the same computer
<eXXE> stil works fine with lileboot or is there anything better/never_
<eXXE> ?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> grub2
<eXXE> yeah grub.. iver read about it
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eXXE> its easy to have one ubuntu, 1 xubuntu and one xp?
<bazhang> well..
<Balsaq> good afternoon Lords of The Code...
<charlie-tca> Hello, Balsaq
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello charlie-tca
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, hows going?
<charlie-tca> Great! Alpha3 is out, daily live cd has xubuntu slideshow now, not too many bugs
<Sachse_Siechtum> Alpha3 of what? :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> newest xubuntu build?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> lucid
<Sachse_Siechtum> sweet :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah yeah
<Sachse_Siechtum> whats the full name? Lucid llama? *grin*
<charlie-tca> lucid lynx
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah :-)
<charlie-tca> It will be an LTS version, good for 3 years for xubuntu, 5 years on servers
<Balsaq> is that 10.4 you spak of?
<Sachse_Siechtum> sweet. can I update to it, when I have karmic installed?
<Balsaq> speak*
<knome> Balsaq, 10.04, not 10.4
<Balsaq> oh ok
<Balsaq> may be the one that moves me off of 9.04
<charlie-tca> Yes, but it is not ready for production use yet
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see :-) I bet I gonna get a notification when its released :-)
<charlie-tca> take a look at the release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<charlie-tca> Yes, when it is finalized, update-manager will alert you that an upgrade to the new version is ready
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> do you happen to know if the "mute" bug is fixed?
<Sachse_Siechtum> "sound muted after boot"
<charlie-tca> It is at this time
<Sachse_Siechtum> sweet :-)
<charlie-tca> and, yes, I do use pulse audio, thanks for asking
<Sachse_Siechtum> me too :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I mean I use it
<charlie-tca> My volume control in lucid does not come up muted, but it still does in 9.10
<Sachse_Siechtum> Yeah.
<Sysi-> i'm a bit stupid, i'm testing how much uptime i'll get with lucid on netbook as server
<Sachse_Siechtum> uptime = timeperiod on battery?
<Sysi-> no, "uptime" to terminal
<Balsaq> what ext does 10.04 use?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ext4....
<Balsaq> ty
<Sachse_Siechtum> but also ext3 and 2
<Balsaq> oh good i like 3
<Sachse_Siechtum> it can also read ntfs and fat32..
<Sachse_Siechtum> ntfs fat32 r/w
<Balsaq> we are really moving up
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<charlie-tca> Sysi: I would think it will run until the kernel needs to be updated, when you will need to reboot.
<Sysi-> why to reboot then, it's not *that* obligatory
<knome> :P
<Sysi-> i have older kernel on desktop and it runs fine
<charlie-tca> Security ?
<knome> he probably only has the same nature videos than everybody else
<knome> and there's faster seeds
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL
<Sysi-> well, currently it's behind routers firewall
<knome> it = the videos?
<Sysi-> i don't keep videos on netbook with 8gb hd
<Sysi-> they're on this desktop ofc
<knome> oh right
<knome> and then you stream them to your netbook at bed?
<Sysi-> i prefer this chair
<knome> thanks for the information
<Sysi-> you know, bigger is better, it's cool on 22" fullscreen
<Sysi-> is this making somebody to feel uncomfortable?
<knome> no
<knome> i think everybody just felt the nature called them
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL just thinking of this "truenuff" mac ad movie on youtube *g*
<Sysi-> i haven't seen it
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8lW8ndh5BU&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=DED094DC7559526D
<knome> umm
<Sachse_Siechtum> no youtube links allowed?
<knome> maybe that was a bit too obviously low-style :P
<knome> this is a family-friendly channel after all
<Sachse_Siechtum> sorry
<knome> np:)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I also know that linux doesnt has that good image in these videos :-(
<Sysi-> i remember comic about that, it starts normally with pc and mac, but when linux tells who he is, they start beating him up
<Sachse_Siechtum> *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno that comic..
<Sysi-> site where it was is down
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Sysi-> oh yeah, and pc has a baseball bat
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just laugh about the comments on those youtube videos...its basically all about "apple is better...WinXP is better..apple is better"... *g*
<Sysi-> http://www.innergeek.us/blog/2008/12/mac-pc-linux_comic.jpg
<Sysi-> that's a bit harsh
<EndlessNameless> xubuntu ftw =D
<EndlessNameless> sorry i had to.
<Sysi-> mouse is too fast to get beaten up :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL
<Sachse_Siechtum> some better linux ads: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-329Czokjk
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello subspider :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> Linux is hot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LAXg_UmzTY
<Sachse_Siechtum> ;-)
<Sysi-> that first was great :D
<Sachse_Siechtum> "hot"
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<Sachse_Siechtum> they are all great :-) the novell one I mean
<Sachse_Siechtum> ones
<Sysi-> but i'll check those out myself, everybody has seen them etc
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright :-)
<subspider> hello Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> hey subspider...whats up?
<subspider> good man i loe you video
<subspider> well novell video
<Sachse_Siechtum> thanks :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I was just eating in a greek restaurant with my ex gf
<knome> exgf? :F
<knome> gosh that's weird
<knome> well anyway, see you later ->
<Sachse_Siechtum> cya
<Sysi-> ya not spaek intarnetz? :P
<Sachse_Siechtum> ;-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think he meant...that "ex" in ex gf
<AlphaOne> hey
<AlphaOne> how do I have Xubuntu display the date?
<charlie-tca> Where?
<AlphaOne> up in the top
<charlie-tca> should be a calendar in the top right of the panel
<AlphaOne> next to the clock
<AlphaOne> I accidentally removed it somehow
<charlie-tca> Oh
<AlphaOne> today is my first day using xubuntu
<charlie-tca> that is called orage. Look in Applications -> Office
<AlphaOne> ok its back
<AlphaOne> but its a little icon that says the date
<AlphaOne> can I change it to display as 2/27/10
<charlie-tca> I don't think so.
<AlphaOne> its just a bit small
<charlie-tca> I use the orage clock, myself
<charlie-tca> Try growing the panel. Applications -> Settings -> Panel
<charlie-tca> Make it 32 or 34
<AlphaOne> ok will do
<AlphaOne> I switched from ubuntu to xubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> *gives free chocolate to /channel
<AlphaOne> cuz I heard xubuntu was faster
<charlie-tca> thanks, Sachse_Siechtum
<AlphaOne> seems a bit faster :-)
<AlphaOne> any other major differences?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't use gnome
<AlphaOne> what is gnome mean exactly?  I've heard that but I dunno what it means
<charlie-tca> Gnome, Xfce, KDE are desktop environments. Each one has different features
<Sachse_Siechtum> AlphaOne,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-221827.html
<AlphaOne> I've noticed it doesn't have OpenOffice
<charlie-tca> They are what makes the desktop that you see and use
<charlie-tca> Nope
<charlie-tca> You can add it, or try Abiword
<AlphaOne> what does it have for making powerpoint presentations?
<charlie-tca> doesn't have anything by default
<AlphaOne> yeah, Abiword is fine.  does it open .docx?
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it handles .docx format
<charlie-tca> I don't bother with Microsoft documents, myself
<AlphaOne> I might just DL openoffice and use both
<Sachse_Siechtum> I know that oo writer does
<AlphaOne> me neither, but other ppl do
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah.
<AlphaOne> I need some good RPGs
<charlie-tca> I have told them not to send them to me. I won't read them. They can send me plain text documents instead
<Sachse_Siechtum> RPGs? Role playing games?
<AlphaOne> ya
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm
<charlie-tca> DL ? why? Just open Applications -> Software Center. Add it from there
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think there are binaries for sacred....
<charlie-tca> Oh, or maybe it is Add/Remove Applications.
<Sachse_Siechtum> or you can install and run windows games in WINE
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1898
<Sachse_Siechtum> for example
 * charlie-tca can't remember the last time he downloaded anything
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, why? :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> bad short term memory? ;-)
<charlie-tca> Why download ? except iso images, it is not needed in Xubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah you mean apps for Xfce?
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah ok. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm just wondering is it possible to change partition sizes (more space for xubuntu partition less on games partition) ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> can gparted do that?
<charlie-tca> yes, but not while you are using the partitions
<charlie-tca> You can resize them using gparted from the live cd
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just wanted to say that *g*
<charlie-tca> I have done that :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> and there wont be any problems afterwars?
<Sachse_Siechtum> wards
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> but you got to be careful
<charlie-tca> Also, it the partitions are not located next to each other, it may not work
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmmm....
<Sachse_Siechtum> or maybe create a additional partition (like half of the games partition) in ext4 and tell playonlinux to install games there?
<digitrev> Might anyone be able to give me a hand with some pub-key authentication issues I'm experiencing?
<charlie-tca> !question | digitrev
<ubottu> digitrev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<digitrev> Right. Well, when I first ssh to my computer, it asks me for my password. But if I already have an open connection to it, it asks for my public key passphrase. Any idea why?
<charlie-tca> Using seahorse?
<digitrev> Seahorse? I don't think so
<charlie-tca> It sounds like an issue with gnome-keyring, but I don't really know, myself. Maybe someone else will ...
<digitrev> Would that be a problem on the server or the client?
<charlie-tca> client
<digitrev> Because I'm fairly certain that the problem is on my server, since it occurs independent of which computer I'm connecting from.
<charlie-tca> Okay, server
<charlie-tca> Umm, I don't really know, I guess.
<digitrev>  Thanks anyways
<digitrev> When I first ssh to my computer, it asks me for my password. But if I already have an open connection to it, it asks for my public key passphrase. Any idea why?
<digitrev> When I first ssh to my computer, it asks me for my password. But if I already have an open connection to it, it asks for my public key passphrase. Any idea why?
<Sachse_Siechtum> sign up at http://ubuntuforums.org/ and post your problem there. I'm sure they are a great deal of help.
<digitrev> I've tried. It's been three weeks, and I'm the only person who's responded.
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-(
<digitrev> Exactly.
<digitrev> It's quite a bizarre issue. It's not particularly devestating, but the fact that I can't fix it is driving me up the wall
<Sachse_Siechtum> I know how you feel...I have 2 problems that are kinda nerving too
<Sachse_Siechtum> printer and audio cd burning
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe a google search will help
<digitrev> Ahh yes. I've never even tried to mess with those.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I know its gonna work...I have just...to...find out....HOW! :-)
<kangarooo> i dont have /boot/grub/menu.lst how then grub is working?
<Sysi-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<AlphaOne> help meee
<Sysi-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AlphaOne> why are video files playing so skippy and choppy
<AlphaOne> oh sorry
<Sysi-> what kind of videos?
<AlphaOne> mkv
<Sysi-> what graphics card?
<AlphaOne> its actually the only type that I've tried.  the file is good, I just was watching it in windows
<AlphaOne> no idea
<AlphaOne> <---1 day old Xubuntu user
<Sysi-> lspci | grep VGA
<Sysi-> that to terminal
<AlphaOne> 1sec, i'll check
<AlphaOne> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<AlphaOne> my laptop is definitely fast enough to play videos :-\
<Sysi-> that doesn't matter if drivers are bad
<AlphaOne> hmmm
<AlphaOne> what should I do?
<Sysi-> i'm not good with those, but ATI can be difficult
<AlphaOne> :-(
<AlphaOne> how do I know for sure if its a driver issue?
<Sysi-> aahem
<Sysi-> have you tried another player?
<AlphaOne> no
<AlphaOne> should I try VLC?
<Sysi-> i'd say so
<AlphaOne> ok its downloading now
<AlphaOne> Sysi- it does NOT skip in VLC
<AlphaOne> it plays fine in VLC
<Sysi-> the default player suck at times
<AlphaOne> so the question now is, why does it not play good in Movie Player.  the problem is that it starts to skip and get out of sync, when I seek
<Sysi-> that player is bad
<AlphaOne> I guess I'll just use VLC
<AlphaOne> how do I make it the DEFAULT video player, so when I double click video files, they will open in VLC?
<Sysi-> right click over video on file manager
<Sysi-> there's default program
<AlphaOne> ok thanks for all the free tech support :-)
<AlphaOne> tty;
<AlphaOne> ttyl
<confusious> help !!     tyring to join a "chat" I have in my "buddies" list {#pidgin},pidgin,is now telling me "cannnot join chat.registration required" Can any of you help me with this ?
<Sysi-> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<confusious> thank you...do I have to use the same one I'm using here {confusious} ?
<Sysi-> i think you can get several nicks
<_Techie_> good morning #Xubuntu (even though its 12:06 local time)
<_Techie_> you can group several nicks to the same nickserv account
<confusious> thanks sysi.......hey sysi,is ubottu a bot ?
<confusious> geez,it's all so confusing
<Sysi-> yes it's a bot
<Sysi-> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<_Techie_> i <3 ubottu
<Sysi-> <3
<confusious> the reason I was going to pidgin was  because of sam e issue........I was trying to "add" a chat under "buddies" in pidgin & I began neing asked for all sorts of info
<confusious> thank you all for the help.evn you Mr.robot
#xubuntu 2010-02-28
<faron> helloooooo ?? can anybody see me ??
<faron> hello ?
<buddee> hi
<faron> hey there buddee
<buddee> i see you
<faron> alright !! Now,I'm lookin' good,huh ? Heh,heh.
<buddee> lol
<faron> was having a bit of a config prob with my IM pro {pidgin}
<buddee> ah i c
<buddee> welp lookin good now
<faron> well,think all is well nowThjink I can {maybe } get offa here
<faron> Heh,heh {maybe}
<buddee> yea should be fine now
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys .....if i installed xubuntu 8.04 LTS now .... can i upgrade ( with no problems ) to Xubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<bazhang> cobra-the-joker, lts to lts are supported path, sure
<faron> thats a good quest.That's what I run xubuntu 804
<cobra-the-joker> I only install LTS versions in the any linux distro
<faron> hey there bazhang how are you today
<cobra-the-joker> i like stability :D
<faron> ?
<faron> that sounds liuke good avice cobra....... everybody keeps telling me to upgrade
<faron> Boy ! I'll tell ya........I certainly agree with that !~ Heck,this vers's bad enough heh heh
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<faron> had a prob recently with a firefox update that I interrupted because I thought it was stuck now I have no bookmarks etc & my desktop disappeared
<cobra-the-joker> :D
<faron> all bkkmks gone all history all icons on desk
<cobra-the-joker> my desktop hangs in 9.10 ...dont know why ... i am sure i have enough ram .... but *ubuntu is still cool
<faron> Yaeh,that's a major issue with me...ram
<faron> got 40 gig HD but only 248 on ram
<faron> plenty room on HD but alot of things {flash movies} just suck
<cobra-the-joker> i got my desktop 256 MB ram also ....its slow sometimes ...but i get things done ^_^
<faron> it would seem that if I have that much HD  that I should be able to work around not having enough ram ??
<faron> Do you ever have any probs with flash ?
<cobra-the-joker> no ...never ...maybe with some other distros ..but not with ubuntu
<faron> I like {have} to watch any television I want online for the moment & it sure would be nice to be able to do that with everythign all synched up ya know ? like audio & video. {lips synched up with what's beeing said on screen}
<faron> Darn ! What's wrong with my system thnen ?
<cobra-the-joker> you dont have your audio , video synched ?!
<faron> Why can't I watch Craig Ferguson & 2 1/2 men online without problems ?? Darmnit !!
<faron> Flash
<cobra-the-joker> aha
<faron> WHAT can I do ??????????????????????
<faron> Oh,God.........If you could tell me.I'd kiss you !:-*:-X=-O
<cobra-the-joker> lol ... i dont know actually
<faron> Damrn
<faron> So you don't have any probvs with flas with only 256 MB of ram ?
<cobra-the-joker> no .... i dont remember having any
<cobra-the-joker> sometimes if its higher resolution ...it lags sometimes
<faron> hmmmmmmWell,now that now raises another issue.
<psycho_oreos> figuratively speaking 256 is small
<cobra-the-joker> but thats because of the VGA (not enough ram for the whole video  )
<psycho_oreos> barely scraping off the mark
<faron> Well,thanks for the little chat everybody.At least I know {at least for the time being} that pidgin is now working properly
<faron> Hey guys......I saw a panel plug-in called {something like} "cpu governor".Can anybody tell me what that is ? What it does ?
<electragician> Is GetDeb (both the site and repos) down?
<psycho_oreos> faron, its like cpu frequency adjuster, you can adjust for performance, for on demand, powersaving etc
<faron> the cpu governor sycho ?
<faron> I guess we're still talking about that
<psycho_oreos> yes its kinda like cpu speed stepping or whatever amd has
<faron> I hadn't heard from anyone for awhile so I went to do something else
<faron> Hmmmmm.Well now that sounds to me like that could help {maybe a little} hmmmm
<psycho_oreos> only with a supported CPU of course
<psycho_oreos> ahh AMD had powernow
<psycho_oreos> intel was speedstep
<psycho_oreos> lol I tinkered with that thing, didn't seem to do all that much so I removed it, now I don't have any of those speedstepping capability
<Balsaq> Good morning Masters of the Code....
<faron> can anybody tell my why attatched to my mouse pointer there is a spinning ball ?
<Balsaq> what is your OS?
<faron> balsaq....r u talking to me & are you still there ? if so......Xubuntu
<faron> dats why i here in xubuntu channel
<faron> heh heh
<Balsaq> yes, you are the only to speak
<Balsaq> do you still have a spinning ball attached to your pointer?
<faron> oops
<faron> yes
<Balsaq> is it still spinning?
<faron> argh !
<faron> yes
<Balsaq> is it the traditional buntu ball?
<faron> weird
<faron> nah,just like a circle
<Balsaq> like the w7 circle?
<faron> w7 ?
<Balsaq> are you dual booting?
<Balsaq> could you show us a screen shot?
<faron> don't know what that is................it's almost like it's trying to say that something is going on somewhere ha
<faron> no dual
<Balsaq> so you have xubuntu installed to the HD/
<Balsaq> ?
<faron> yessir
<faron> xubuntu on HD
<Balsaq> when you move the pointer does the ball saty on the pointer?
<faron> yessir
<Balsaq> try rebooting
<faron> just figured out it's only on the tab with my hotmail open
<Balsaq> cool
<Balsaq> wellt hat was exiting
<faron> just refreshed page.........guess what ?
<faron> it's gone
<Balsaq> ball spinning on pointer
<Balsaq> ah no ball
<faron> si,no balsir
<faron> hmmmmm funny
<faron> guess that page really wasn't loaded completely
<faron> wellsir think i'll go browse some news
<faron> thanks for help
<Balsaq> you are welcome, thank you for choosing xubuntu.
<Balsaq> good morning os2mac, welcome to the lush sparsley populated binary rainforest known as xubuntu.....
<os2mac> Hi
<Balsaq> pull up a chair and stay awhile os2mac
<os2mac> sorry it's my connection. I am in a hotel on an island literally 4k miles from anywhere... the connection could best be described as "iffy".
<Balsaq> awesome...Antigua?
<knome> morning Balsaq
<knome> ;)
<Balsaq> knome!
<knome> how are we today
<Balsaq> we are holding our own....n u?
<knome> ready to take off in about 3 hours
<Balsaq> where 2?
<knome> london
<Balsaq> whoah...business?
<knome> yup, one could say so :P
<Balsaq> hmmm buntu business?
<knome> maybe
<knome> maybe not:)
<Balsaq> cool...how is your sister?
<knome> heh, i suppose she is fine
<knome> haven't sseen her in a while
<Balsaq> i wonder if my nephew ever spoke to her again
<knome> dunno :D
<Balsaq> me neither
<Balsaq> still can't believe i saw her face once and read her name and knew immediately it was your sister.
<knome> heh
<Balsaq> how long are you in London?
<knome> coming back tuesday night
<Balsaq> well i wish you a saf trip
<Balsaq> safe*
<knome> thanks :)
<Balsaq> i read that ubuntu is going to come with a manual (book)...is xubuntu doing that also?
<knome> i don't think a printed book, but yes, we are working on documentation... though our #1 doc guy had to take some time off
<knome> (feel free to help with the docs!)
<Balsaq> i printed a xubuntu manual off the net once only to learn later that it was an unreputable source.
<Balsaq> yes i will...how do i do it?
<Balsaq> i would like to get rid of the unaffiliated thing that is attached to my name
<knome> um, i don't exactly know the steps
<knome> but join #xubuntu-devel
<knome> j1mc can tell you more, if he happens to be online someday
<knome> i think others can also help
<Balsaq> what about cody-sommerville
<knome> he has resigned, but i suppose he would be able to help as well
<Balsaq> wow who has his position
<Balsaq> knome?
<knome> for now, mr_pouit is our leader
<Balsaq> hmmm, haven't met him
<knome> until we get the governance review/change finished
<knome> he'
<knome> ...s a nice guy
<knome> works hard for xubuntu
<Balsaq> are you going for that someday?
<knome> who knows. :)
<knome> it really depends a lot
<Balsaq> do you meet with the people who work on xubuntu...or is all online
<Balsaq> is it all online i meant
<knome> mostly online, but you can meet people for example in UDS
<knome> which is the developer summit, organized twice a year
<Balsaq> i dunno i an so green yet
<Balsaq> i wish had stumbled onto this a long time ago
<Sysi-> hmm, i've been thinking of making documentation if xubuntu in finnish for our loco
<Sysi-> *of
<slow-motion> hi
<Balsaq> howdy slow
<Balsaq> Sysi!!!!
<Sysi-> o/
<Balsaq> hola
<Balsaq> sorry the Fins got wopped the other day
<Balsaq> (hockey)
<slow-motion> hi Balsaq, Sysi
<Balsaq> wooped i meant
<Sysi-> what's ip of google or something? i think "my" dns is broken
<Balsaq> flv ideo editor for xp
<Balsaq> 216.239.51.99
<Balsaq> try that Sysi
<Sysi-> and magically it started working
<Balsaq> cool
<knome_airport> >__<
<knome_airport> the connection is horrible
<Sysi-> in h-v?
<knome_airport> yeah
<knome_airport> damn slow and i don't even know if imap access is allowed
<knome_airport> didn't read the TOS
<knome_airport> but when i tried to access imap, the connection was closed
<knome_airport> so i suppose that's not allowed
<Hellhound666> Hi all, I have a question for ya's.
<Hellhound666> I'm trying to install flash player 10 and I continually get a segmentation fault
<Balsaq> You must uninstall any currently installed Flash Player before installing
<Hellhound666> there isn't any installed I don't think but I'll do that just to make sure
<Hellhound666> thanks
<Balsaq> after that....
<Balsaq> Now, install Flash 10 (make sure Firefox is not running):
<Balsaq> $ sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Hellhound666> sudo dpkg
<Hellhound666> ah okie
<Balsaq> there you go
<Hellhound666> Hey thanks a lot
<Sysi-> i'd install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Balsaq> good one
<Sysi-> other useful stuff, and flash
<Hellhound666> check this out I'm running Xubuntu 9.10 on a compaq presario 700
<Balsaq> thank you for choosing xubuntu...
<Hellhound666> 20gb hdd 256mb ram and a 1ghz processor
<Hellhound666> I'm running it on my good laptop too though
<Hellhound666> I just can't seem to get rid of my old computers
<Sysi-> with that cpu machine would be pretty fast with more ram
<Hellhound666> yeah it would just freak out if I installed windows on it
<Balsaq> that one prolly runs on pc100 sdram
<Hellhound666> yeah but the ram modules are hard to get
<Balsaq> seen them on ebay for 5 bucks
<Balsaq> or even pc133
<Hellhound666> I was reading up on it and they have to be the proper kind
<Balsaq> yes
<Hellhound666> else they over heat
<Balsaq> i have a 450mgz and a 400mgz among other things here
<Hellhound666> but it's worth taking a gander
<Sysi-> just see what are original ones like
<Hellhound666> can't get rid of your old pc's either huh
<Balsaq> i like oldies for projects
<Balsaq> people give away sdram for free sometimes
<Hellhound666> yeah something to tinker with and not worry about damage
<Balsaq> i actually stuffed 768 sdram in my oldest dell that only has 400mgz
<Hellhound666> omg the old compaqs are so annoying to upgrade and get into
<Balsaq> the book said it can only use 384
<Hellhound666> how did you get the clock to sync right with it?
<Balsaq> but linux allows it to use the 768sram
<Hellhound666> oh
<Balsaq> w98 would not run it correctly
<Balsaq> when dell testes it they only tested it with windows
<Balsaq> tested it
<Hellhound666> no POST problems or anything?
<Balsaq> not with linux
<Hellhound666> that's nice man
<Balsaq> i threw puppy in it
<Balsaq> but it would xubuntu very well becasue it ran ubuntu...albeit a bit slow
<Balsaq> but your has a better processor
<Hellhound666> here this is the one I have http://www.satelliteguys.us/computer-electronic-gadgetszone/125315-ubuntu-compaq-presario-700-laptop.html
<Hellhound666> yeah I had old red hat on there and it was moving pretty fast but it wouldn't update
<Hellhound666> rhn subscription issue
<Hellhound666> so I said screw it I'm not going to try to put urpmi on there and change the rep
<Balsaq> nice one for buntu
<Hellhound666> yeah it runs fairly well right now
<Hellhound666> little laggy but like u said with a little bit more ram it may do alright
<Balsaq> just add a touch more ram
<Hellhound666> ya know what I've never opened up a laptop to work on.
<Sysi-> ram is usually easy to add
<Hellhound666> weird I have worked on plenty of desktops and servers
<Hellhound666> yeah I'm sure
<Hellhound666> I had to practically dislocate my arm to get ram in on the old compaq desktop
<Hellhound666> I also have a 566mhz intel II with 256mb ram.  I might slap something on there.
<Hellhound666> I might just sit it there and use it to do all my WEP stuff
<Hellhound666> alright thanks everybody be back later
<Balsaq> later
<Balsaq> welcome xerox1...
<xerox1> hi Balsaq
<Balsaq> welcome to the temperate binary rainforest known as....xubuntu.
<slow-motion> bye
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi!
<MalfermitaKodo> My webcam has stopped working for what seems to be no reason at all (but I use it not very often so didn't know what might've caused it)
<MalfermitaKodo> Can you give me some pointers what could have happened, I looked at the pages about my laptop and it just says it should work out of the box
<dmizer> i cannot find "workspace switcher" in the xfce4-panels "add new items" menu. how is this possible?
<psycho_oreos> could it be from a dist-upgrade?
<dmizer> it was not dist-upgraded.
<dmizer> currently running xubuntu hardy. installed xubuntu hardy to a bare metal system.
<psycho_oreos> heh hardy = old
<dmizer> hardy = stable and reliable.
<dmizer> hardy = works with my hardware.
<dmizer> all of my other hardy xubuntu installs have "workspace switcher" in the "add new items" menu ... i am not sure how it can possibly be missing on this one.
<dmizer> oh man ... i feel royally stupid now. in hardy, the "workspace switcher" is called "pager" =-O
<psycho_oreos> heh
<dmizer> well, it's been fun. thanks psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> didn't do much but no probs dmizer
<sasza> Hi everyone!
<sasza> i have small problem, when i start system i get message "Hal deamon is not running"
<sasza> but when i check /etc/init.d hal is running
<sasza> can anyone help me?
<francisco> how can i do to turn up the volumen when i restart xubuntu?
<sasza> just turn up in volume applet
<MalfermitaKodo> sasza: at which point do you get the message?
<sasza> after start, when login screen apper
<MalfermitaKodo> Okay, I think I localized the webcam issue somewhat... the kernel module uvcvideo sees the webcam but /dev/video0 does not exist
<francisco> sasza: it doesn't work, because when i restart xubuntu it's mute again
<MalfermitaKodo> francisco: start alsamixer and change the settings
<sasza> so turn up again
<MalfermitaKodo> I think alsamixer settings are retained between restarts
<francisco> MalfermitaKodo: thanks
<MalfermitaKodo> now... I have to admit that I never understood udev and so far it only caused problems but I guess it is unavoidable now... how can I trick udev into creating that special file?
<francisco> the icon's names in the desktop are not complete showed
<francisco> what can i do to resolve it?
<francisco> specially when are not selected
<MalfermitaKodo> select a smaller font size?
<MalfermitaKodo> if you find something else, tell me
<francisco> thantks again MalfermitaKodo
<francisco> and... what can i do to change the icon's name in the desktop
<francisco> ?
<francisco> change it for another smaller
<MalfermitaKodo> I guess
<psycho_oreos> hmm you might need to create a special device
<MalfermitaKodo> psycho_oreos: how?
<MalfermitaKodo> I thought that was udev's task now
<psycho_oreos> it probably is udev's task but I don't think udev will automagically know how to create a special device
<psycho_oreos> especially a special device has all sorts of switches, check out man mknod
<MalfermitaKodo> So you mean with major and minor number and all ... urk! Last time I did that was then 486s were considered good enough
<psycho_oreos> pretty much, that is to create stuff in /dev anyway
<psycho_oreos> if the device uses another file instead of /dev/video0 you can probably symlink it
<MalfermitaKodo> can't see any reference to that
<psycho_oreos> looks like you might have to manually create it
<francisco> how can i rename my desktop icon's?
<francisco> i have no permissions
<MalfermitaKodo> you have no permission to edit your own icons?
<francisco> i can't edit them
<francisco> i don't know edit them
<dbdii407> My mouse will not move again
<dbdii407> Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<dbdii407> Well, I should say click any other window
<MalfermitaKodo> how is it connected?
<dbdii407> Wirelessly
<dbdii407> and wire-ly
<dbdii407> Two mouses
<dbdii407> both won't click
<MalfermitaKodo> eeep
<MalfermitaKodo> USB?
<dbdii407> Mhmm
<MalfermitaKodo> and have you tried killing X11?
<dbdii407> Ummm no?
<dbdii407> I wouldn't know how anyways
<dbdii407> Can't google it either
<dbdii407> Can't switch windows
<MalfermitaKodo> Crtl+alt+backspace
<dbdii407> Nothing happened? O_o
<Sysi-> it's taken off
<dbdii407> any other ideas?
<francisco> can anyone rename the desktop icon's?
<Sysi-> i try to keep my desktop as clean as possible :)
<Sysi-> default icons or self-created?
<dbdii407> i can't see my desktop. :P
<dbdii407> wierd
<dbdii407> this never happened in Ubuntu
<MalfermitaKodo> weird...
<MalfermitaKodo> crtl+alt+F1?
<francisco> Sysi-: default icons
<dbdii407> or linux mint on that note
<Sysi-> francisco: they are created by thunar, might be matter of that
<Sysi-> what if you create owns, similar to default?
<dbdii407> MalfermitaKodo, Nope
<dbdii407> Anyone know how to switch windows?
<dbdii407> via keyboard?
<Sysi-> alt tab
<dbdii407> Nope. :(
<Sysi-> :o
<dbdii407> Screw it
<francisco> Sysi-: how can i do that?
<Sysi-> add launcher to desktop
<francisco> Sysi-: but i don't know how can i do that
<Sysi-> right click, add launcher
<francisco> and then
<Sysi-> can you take comand etc from original ones?
<coldfire2122> can someone help me change the text on files and folders non left-justified aligned?
<francisco> Sysi-: I can't
<Sysi-> hmm, idk then, as said i don't use icons on desktop
<linux1001> I have an issue trying to get my usb wireless adapter (linksys WUSB54GSCv2) to work with ndiswrapper. I have followed all the instructions I could find and I still cannot get it to work
<eXpl0i7> nikolam:
<eXpl0i7> serbia?
<eXpl0i7> nikolam: javi se bre xD
<nikolam> hello, english?
<eXpl0i7> :)
<nikolam> we have ubuntu-rs for serbian
<nikolam> pleasecome there, thanks :)
#xubuntu 2011-02-21
<ubutartar> can't browse with firefox
<xGrind> ubutartar; swiftfox
<xGrind> is better
<ubutartar> k looking for it now
<ubutartar> not listed in the 8.04 versions?
<ubutartar> synaptic wont open?
<ubutartar> all i got right now is terminal and add/remove software
<ubutartar_> what would i use... to get swiftfox via terminal?
<ubutartar_> swift fox command line couldn't be found?
<ubutartar_> user is now browseing add/remove and doing random stuff -.-
<Unit1931> ubutartar_: What are you looking to do? can you use midori?
<ubutartar_> dunno
<ubutartar_> user may have given up =c
<ubutartar_> ughhh
<ubutartar_> <downloads ubuntu again to try and help
<likemindead> http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<ubutartar_> yup i'm sit him down and try to get him to do what it says xD
<ubutartar_> wont let me add lines to the sources file?
<Unit1931> are you root? (sudo)
<ubutartar_> well the file browser was used
<ubutartar_> to go to the file and atempt to edit it
<ubutartar_> oh wow it's version 7.10
<ubutartar_> yea abiword is not letting us edit this document..root only has read rights...
<ubutartar_> xubuntu is not letting me change the files permissions, ?? and we are "root"
<ubutartar_> lol
<ubutartar_> i can edit this in terminal..how do i browse to it via terminal etc XD
<ubutartar_> =/
<ubutartar_> k found some simple commands i'll try to edit in terminal?
<lithpr> hi, i installed the shiki-colors-xfwm-theme from the Software Center, but it's not showing up in the Appearances panel.  Is there something that has to be done to refresh the theme list?
<lithpr> i logged out of my session and logged back in, but it still isn't there.
<TheSheep> lithpr: it's a window manager theme, not gtk theme
<TheSheep> lithpr: it shows under window manager settings
<lithpr> TheSheep, thanks!
<nafis> anyone there?
<nafis> I need help with my sound problem?
<nafis> can anyone help me?
<TheSheep> !audio | nafis
<ubottu> nafis: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<burli> hi
<burli> Short question: No keyring manager in Xubuntu 11.04?
<Sysi> natty is supported at #ubuntu+1 but rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyrings will fix your problem
<knome> Sysi, is natty *supported* already?
<burli> Sysi, why should fix that my problem?
<knome> burli, because Sysi is the macgyver of linux
<burli> as far as I remember until now Xubuntu has always seahorse installed
<burli> knome, ah, I see ;)
<Sysi> i guessed you would also have problemd with gnome-keyring
<Sysi> gotta say that compiz window switching binded to useless button in mouse is just great
<burli> Sysi, I don't know if there are problems. I just wondered that there is no keyring manager.
<burli> Will there be a replacement some day?
<Sysi> there is that gnome-keyring
<burli> ok, but no GUI tool like Seahorse
<Sysi> you can install it
<burli> I know. I just want to know thats the default setup is
<Sysi> on maverick; my hotkeys stopped working, i relogged and after that rebooted and still don't work, when i try to start xfce4-settings-helper it gives error *** glibc detected *** xfce4-settings-helper: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x082561f4 ***
<Sysi> system up-to-date, last updates installed yesterday, today i installed just fontforge
<Sysi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570049/
<lithpr> Hi!  Is there an equivalent of "switch user" in Xfce/xubuntu?
<Sysi> you can add item doing that to panel, search for xfce in synaptic/software center if it isn't installed
<lithpr> Sysi- ahh- i had tried Actionb Buttons & Session Menu- didn't notice "User Switching"- thank you!
<psotoid> I tried to install a program, and it didn't work. It also removed the network icon that allows me to enable or disable wired and wireless networking. Can someone tell me a way to fix this, or let me know what I can type in a shell to open it?
<knome> psotoid, what was the program?
<psotoid> SPSS
<knome> okay. try to run nm-applet from terminal
<psotoid> I don't have that installed.
<knome> wicd?
<psotoid> nope.
<psotoid> I'm using xubuntu 10.04.
<knome> do you have something else - if not - then you should install nm-applet
<psotoid> I did, but the SPSS installation failure took the toolbar icon away.
<psotoid> OK, I'll install it.
<Sysi> nm-applet should be that icon
<psotoid> That worked. Thanks!
<kuatoAR> hello ! . greetings from Argentina, i need help :/
<kuatoAR> anybody here ?
<knome> !ask | kuatoAR
<ubottu> kuatoAR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kuatoAR> ask ?
<knome> kuatoAR, just go ahead and tell what your problem is and we will try to help
<kuatoAR> I've installed virtualbox 4 and my usb devices are greyed out, I've added myself to the vboxusers group, but nothing changes, any advice to solve this ?
<Sysi> the open version of rhythmbox in repositories don't support usb:s, you need the closed one from their website
<kuatoAR> @_@
<knome> Sysi, ... rhythmbox? :D
<Sysi> whops
<Sysi> where did that came from, of course virtualbox
<knome> no idea ...
<surreal7z> bash.rc needed... thank you
<surreal7z> okej, i really need to stop ask stupid questions here :D  found some samples
<surreal7z> bashrc.... doh
<valdur55> hello. what is xubuntu default  theme name?
<valdur55> and what is the theme for mouse cursor
<Sysi> albatross or bluebird and dmz
<valdur55> but. where can download it?
<Sysi> shimmerproject.org
<valdur55> i wan't only the mouse theme
<Sysi> it propably is on your distro's repositories
<valdur55> i use debian
<knome> valdur55, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dmz+cursor+theme&l=1
<valdur55> oh. i searched "dmz mouse theme"
<valdur55> and i got no answers ;)
<knome> that's because mice aren't be themable but cursors are
<valdur55> ok
<Sysi> ever tried to move mouse on screen? :P
<valdur55> :D
 * knome goes hibernating to the bed for a moment
<valdur55> :)
<MarkB> Emesene won't let me webcam chat?
<brousch> Is there a way to add a program from the application menu to a panel? All I see is custom launcher and panel applets.
<Sysi> brousch: add launcher witha program as command, or try dragging from appfinder
<brousch> application finder lets me add them to the desktop
<brousch> i just installed Chrome and it made an icon in the applications menu. It seems kind of silly to have to use app finder to drag it to the desktop then look at its properties to find out what launch command it is using and where its icon is hiding
<brousch> then create an empty launcher and fill in all those values
<Sysi> i just use tabcomplete in terminal if name isn't very obvious, dragging to panel is coming with new xfce to natty
<TheSheep> you can also go to /usr/share/applications and copy a lanucher from there
<brousch> ah, coming soon
<brousch> i love how fast xubuntu is so far
<brousch> it's come a long way since i last tried it circa 2006
<brousch> i think it will get a boost in popularity due to the looming gnome3/unity changes
<Unit1931> Can you say Gubuntu? ;)
<brousch> the google+ubuntu thing?
<Unit1931> No, gnome + ubuntu (not unity) <-- that or Xubuntu will win
<Sysi> or people finaly realize that different isn't necessarily worse
<MY3rdEYE> does anyone know how to re-set the application menu bar? I am kinda new to Ubuntu and for some reason it got closed or deleted off of the desktop and I am trying to get it back
<nsgn> hello. having a frustrating issue where i can't get the glslideshow screensaver to display images other than the defaults. i change the directory to another folder of jpegs and it just shows the default image. what gives?
<nsgn> (default image being that color bar/test screen picture)
<nsgn> anyone on the screensaver being really uncooperative?
#xubuntu 2011-02-22
<lithpr> every time i switch users, i get xscreensaver asking me for my password.  is there anyway to disable this behavior?
<halaszvarig> hi all
<halaszvarig> I just created a bluebird like chrome theme (only the frame color was changed to match the color from the theme): https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hedddjdackneeciinimepakidindpgdd
<nsgn> hello. why on earth wont glslideshow read a jpg from a folder i point it to?
<nsgn> the only jpgs i can get it to read on the whole system are the ones in the default background folder
<lnxg33k> guys i have just installed xbuntu natty
<lnxg33k> how to switch between keyboard layout ?
<bazhang> lnxg33k, #ubuntu+1 for natty support
<bazhang> ugh
<Jason1> Hey there. Can someone give me some advice about a network connectivity issue?
<Sysi> somebody using 10.04 with alex2000 xfce 4.8 ppa?
<Sysi> actual question: does it work?
<lithpr> Sysi, i'm using the koshi ppa for 4.8, and it's great
<lithpr> (for 10.10)
<Sysi> different ppa and different xubuntu
<Sysi> i know from natty that 4.8 is nice
<Sysi> i might as well *could* try since i moved mainly to kde
<lithpr> i've tried Natty Alpha 2 for kde and Gnome, but both were very unstable on my box
<lithpr> so i decided to side step it for xfce
<Sysi> kde shouldn't be very bad, but xfce works maybe even better
<Sysi> unity is stil in development afaik
<lithpr> right, i had tons of crashing on kde 4.6 w/ natty, did better with ppa on maverick
<lithpr> still too unstable though
<lithpr> the biggest problem on kde 4.6 MM is that it all crashes on logout, other than that, it's good
<jigynet> how do i configure / confirm proper installation of intel gma?
<jigynet> is the gma fully utilized in ubuntu's?
<Sysi> intel drivers should be there by default
<jigynet> well it seemed to improve a little when i install the drivers..
<jigynet> a settings ap isnt obvious, dont know any commands to configure things lik antianiliseing
<jigynet> the i965 va drivers??
<jigynet> plus there are many other settings that need adjusting memory footprint, shared memory settings..
<andy_> Good day all. I'm trying to solve a problem I created: I'm running ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook (Asus eee 900A; 16GB SSD, 1.6 ghz atom). I switched to XFCE, then tried to eliminate the extra apps left over from gnome by deleting them via synaptic package manager. Not too bright: now I get a command line on startup and cannot start xubuntu desktop or get updates. Any suggestions?
<lithpr> andy_ certainly the simplest and most robust way to recover from a situation like that is to reinstall
<Sysi> plug it to wired internet and (re)install xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<andy_> lithpr and Sysi: thanks. Can't install either; neither sudo apt-get update nor sudo apt-get install xubuntu desktop work.
<Sysi> what does it say?
<andy_> I get a long list of unmet dependencies and "failed to fetch" messages.
<andy_> I've tried to fix the sources list, to no avail.
<Sysi> sounds like reinstall..
<andy_> Can't boot from a flash drive either. You suggesting reinstall the OS?
<Sysi> yes
<andy_> Sysi - thanks. That's about what I figured. Now I need to figure out how to do that when I can't boot the thing from a USB drive. Any suggestions there?
<lithpr> how did you get it on there in the first place?
<brousch> boot from external USB CD-ROM
<Sysi> you've created usb stick with unetbootin or usb-creator and press esc on boot?
<andy_> lithpr: I used the flash drive. I've somehow borked its ability to do even that.
<andy_> Sysi: yes
<lithpr> that should be a bios issue- you couldn't have killed it from the OS
<Sysi> what does it do?
<andy_> Sysi: just boots into the command line despite the presence of the USB drive.
<Sysi> do you get the boot device selection menu?
<lithpr> andy_, have you gone into the bios and made sure that booting from usb has the highest priority?
<andy_> Sysi: just tried again and this time it worked. I didn't get the boot device menu before but now I do. Weird stuff. Thanks again. I'll reinstall. thanks all!
<Sysi> np
<jigynet> aw
<jigynet> why not sudo dpkg-configure?
<jigynet> he may also have other usb's plugged in at boot?
<Sysi> could have been worth a try, but reinstall takes half an hour and after that he has pure xfce system
<Sysi> he also got usb-boot to work
<jigynet> dpkg reconfig also needs to be run from the usb os xD
<jigynet> xD
<Sysi> why?
<jigynet> otherwise it would only rebuild the root os
<jigynet> xD
<jigynet> not other installs
<jigynet> lol
<jigynet> lol is there a command for that hehe
<jigynet> but i always use that if things get quirky or unfixable and i got terminal still.. much less time then download/reinstall
<jigynet> and you keep everything xD
<jigynet> maybe 30 min depending on connection and traffic
<jigynet> selected packages xD
<jigynet> just wish i could find a fan control for a samsung netbook..
<Jason1> I configured opendns this morning and now my connection keeps dropping after 10 or 20 minutes of use. Any ideas on how to diagnose the issue?
<jigynet> how do i share my wifi locally?..like coffe shop / home users
<jigynet> plus my bro needs help secureing his pc =/
<charlie-tca> you want to allow any user to use your wifi?
<jigynet> if they are given a password..and a key preferably
<charlie-tca> then you should just give them the password and key they can connect with
<jigynet> i'd use bluetooth but his pc is older..
<jigynet> that connects a pc directly  to the router..not my pc in a way he can use the internet via one of 2 ap's
<jigynet> ad-hoc right?
<jigynet> haveing random people use the router directly would be kinda bad =/
<jigynet> brb
<xubuntu012> hello.  I'm installing xubuntu.  However I've reached a snag.  it says "Downloading pakckages (5015:47 remaining)".  I do not have that long to wait.
<charlie-tca> lose a connection?
<xubuntu012> no
<xubuntu012> same conection I'm using to talk to you.
<xubuntu012> There is a hyper-link that directed me to this irc.
<xubuntu012> on the installer
<charlie-tca> Maybe the connection dropped and came back
<charlie-tca> It should be a constantly updating time
<xubuntu012> It jumped down to 15 mintues, but only for a few secounds
<xubuntu012> Most of the time it's still.
<xubuntu012> Is there a way to switch mirrors?
<charlie-tca> not during trhe install
<xubuntu012> alright
<xubuntu012> thanks for your time
<lithpr> backed up system... installing compiz... hope it all works out
<jigynet> how do i share internet hime wifi?
<jigynet> home xD
<lithpr> yeay!  compiz + xfce runs flawlessly!
<Guest34418> i am trying to get the tv out working on my
<lithpr> unfortunately, the session manager doesn't know how to return windows to the correct virtual desktop
<surreal7z> hi guys.. when I plug in my external HDD this is what happens... It's called "The Cube" and I have a folder \media which has "The Cube" folder, but owner is root... and when I want to access it... I don't have permissions and the "The Cube_" is created which is good...
<surreal7z> I didn't do anything.. it was working till now... except I had to access it first from thunar before using it in rhytmbox and other applications'
<surreal7z> The Cube_ has good permissions of a user
<surreal7z> any way to fix that?
<surreal7z> thx
<Sysi> what filesystem
<surreal7z> okey... i have fixed it... but still when I log in I need to access thunar first before I use it in other applications
<surreal7z> ntfs
<surreal7z> Sysi
<hellhack> boas
<dvanstone> text browsers recommendation anyone
<dvanstone> ?
<dvanstone> or a proper <channel> would be fine
<Unit193> dvanstone: elinks isn't too bad...
<dvanstone> is it rpm or deb based?
<Sysi> w3m, links
<SgrA> My friend used WUBI to install Xubuntu but after that was done and he rebooted, X server couldn't be started and some frequency error was reported.
#xubuntu 2011-02-23
<taul> buenas
<lotus> hi, how to stop from automute-ing my microphone on resume from suspend?
<nsgn> goodevening. i need the keychain to unlock automatically upon automatic login. advice? google's not turning up much
<nsgn> the reason for this is that vnc won't function because when i make my first attempt at a VNC connection from afar the keychain screen pops up locally...making vnc useless because you have to key the password at the local x session
<Unit193> nsgn: If you remove the keychain password it shouldn't pop-up
<nsgn> Unit193, that sounds like a plan..but i cant find anywhere in the gui where to manage the keychain?!
<nsgn> know the command to launch it? i'm finding that many gnome panels have to be launched this way as xubuntu has no icon for them
<nsgn> Unit193, i just cant find where to do it
<Unit193> nsgn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9035085&postcount=2
<nsgn> i'll give it a shot. thx
<nsgn> Unit193, beautiful. thank you much
<Unit193> nsgn: glad that helped
<xubuntu378> iuuuuhuuu
<xubuntu378> sal all
<xubuntu378> incerc si eu linux :D
<xubuntu378> dar am lasat si xp-ul
<xubuntu378> nimeni nu vb :d ?
<xubuntu378> am plecat
<Sysi> english please
<xubuntu378> ca tre ssa termin instalarea sistemului
<xubuntu378> ups
<xubuntu378> ok
<xubuntu378> I go to finish the instalation of the system
<xubuntu378> Xubuntu
<xubuntu378> :P
<leoquant> fingers crossed then......
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> как сабж установить по сети?
<TheSheep> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<psycho_oreos> !ru| oxothuk
<ubottu> oxothuk: please see above
<oxothuk> ээээ
<surreal7z> hey everyone... i need to get login to put a password without shutting down a session... i want to stay connected to internet and that everything works.. but with password login... because I need to get out somewhere :p but my roommates are around
<knome> surreal7z, i assume you want to "lock" your session
<surreal7z> I want that session works... connected to internet and everything... but with password promt?
<surreal7z> maybe thats it... locking current session
<surreal7z> I logout... but session ends...
<surreal7z> like in windows xp... you can log off while everything works in background
<surreal7z> not log off... but swiching users can do that in xp
<surreal7z> if you now what I mean
<surreal7z> ...
<knome> yes, that's called locking the session
<surreal7z> how to do that? :p
<Sysi> press ctrl alt del
<surreal7z> great!
<surreal7z> thx very much
<xubuntu576> hola a todo hello!
<NeoSentient> Hi all :) My wireless has been running straight "out of the box" with fresh install, but I just noticed in my connection properties it is registering as 150mbps connection, the network is 300mbps, is this just a display error or do I need to configure something to utilise full speed wireless?
<NeoSentient> Apologies if I'm asking this in the wrong channel, first time user of IRC! ;)
<charlie-tca> NeoSentient: If you are using Xubuntu, you are in the right place. We are volunteers, and sometimes we just don't have a good answer to give.
<NeoSentient> Okay thankyou ^^
<skrite> hey all, what is the name of that program that assists you in installing restricted drivers, like nvidia, etc..
<skrite> i seem to have deleted it
<charlie-tca> skrite: jockey-gtk
<charlie-tca> normally found under Applications -> Systems -> Additional Drivers or Hardware Drivers
<skrite> charlie-tca, great, thanks. Yup, would have never guessed the name of that one.
<IceGuest_75_> I can't get wireless working on xubuntu on virtualbox
<charlie-tca> did you set networking in VBox to use the host networking?
<rethus> i miss my panel on the lower edge. How can i reset the complete xfce-desktopsettings?
<kronusdark> does anyone know if 10.10 xubuntu will work on an xbox 1? i dont need a gui. links would be very helpful.
<Sysi> kronusdark: xUbuntu or Xubuntu?
<kronusdark> i was unaware of a difference, i believe its xUbuntu, the one based on xfce, however i dont need xfce, i just want to make the xbox a server.
<kronusdark> with ssh access
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79285
<kronusdark> i saw a video where someone got it to run on an xbox http://video.yahoo.com/watch/30124/1287393 just not sure HOW they did it
<charlie-tca> but that was not Xubuntu, this operating system, it was a different project that used this name with slightly different capitalization
<kronusdark> lol, ok thanks for clearing that up.
<kronusdark> im sure xbox-linux.org could have cleared this up, but it doesnt appear to be working at the moment
<rethus>  i miss my panel on the lower edge. How can i reset the complete xfce-desktopsettings?
#xubuntu 2011-02-24
<xubuntu116> I've been playing with the Xubuntu 11.04 Alpha and just want to say to the developers: "Way to go! This is going to be the best release yet!"
<jigynet> how do i make an exe executable?
<jigynet> how do i change directories in terminal?
<knome> first question: 'chmod +x /path/to/exe.exe'
<knome> second question: 'cd directory'
<jigynet> xD
<jigynet> i just found out it was case sensitive too
<jigynet> i can't see wine i just installedddddddd it
<knome> jigynet, what do you want to run with it?
<werh> fuck u!
<werh> !ops
<Azur> Hi
<Azur> Hi!?
<Unit193> Hello Azur
<Azur> i need hep
<Azur> help*
<Unit193> !ask |Azur
<ubottu> Azur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Azur> how do I change my profile picture?
<Azur> in xubuntu...
<Azur> my user picture....
<Azur> ??
<lighta> hey guys does someone know trac well ?, having trouble removing ticket :(
<TheSheep> lighta: you cannot remove tickets by default
<lighta> why ?
<lighta> [mmax@log240-20111-02 trac]$ ls
<lighta> attachments  conf  db  htdocs  log  plugins  README  templates  VERSION  wiki-macros
<lighta> [mmax@log240-20111-02 trac]$ trac-admin ./ ticket remove 6
<lighta> ah shit I didn't display result
<lighta> Failed to open environment. [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'/opt/trac/log/trac.log
<lighta> well thx TheSheep anyway, I'll know it's the good command then, found this stupid I can't remove ticket while learning this tool but well school like that
<obiwan_> hi , i'm trying to make some space in this netbook. it's just 3.5 gb, and i'd like to have 2gb free to install a game and wine. do you know some bulky packages? i tried gimp but it's just 13mb, and brasero just 1mb
<knome> obiwan_, having eeepc 4G myself, trying to get 2G free is hard. if you really have the time, i suggest you to look at the ubuntu minimal iso and install that first, then add any packages you *need*
<obiwan_> i tried tcl, it was just 10 mb and worked like a charm, until i decided to surf the net. it was imposible to get a working wireless with it. ill check the minimal size. thanks knome
<knome> no problem. the minimal iso is also about 10... you *do* have to install everything yourself, including graphical environment
<surreal7z> hi, I have this problem :\   I want to use rhythmbox with bluetooth and my phone... i install remuco and remuco-rhythmbox and have added jar file in my phone.. but when I try to connect it says Remuco service not found.... so I tried to start remuco.... with alt + f2 .... Failed to execute child process "remuco" (No such file or directory)... same with remuco-rhythimbox and remuco-base... but it is installed
<surreal7z> i have searched the net with no success
<surreal7z> but when I use blueman I am able to control cursor with my phone with desktop remote
<surreal7z> stupid fix?... but it worked... fixed
<alberane> Hello everybody...
<alberane> I just installed xubuntu and wanted to access a shared folder on the network. In Ubuntu there is a resource that is to 'connect to server ' ... how do this in xubuntu?
<Sysi> gigolo
<alberane> uhuh!! thanks! thanks a lot!
<skrite> if i use jockey-gtk to find and set up my video drivers ( which it did just fine) how can i find out what video driver i am using ( like the debian package name )
<Sysi> nvidia or ati?
<skrite> amd/ati
<skrite> it's a netbook
<charlie-tca> shouldn't xorg.log tell which driver it uses?
<skrite> the jockey dialog called it AMD/ATI Fglrx driver
<skrite> i found fglrx_drv.so in Xorg log
<Sysi> commonly called just fglrx, you can search with that in synaptic
<skrite> ok, thanks, gents
<skrite> i am having trouble on this system with the internet dropping out. when the computer boots, it is fine, connects easily, but when left idle for more than  a few minutes, it dies. happens on wired and wireless
<TheSheep> "id dies"?
<TheSheep> "it dies"?
<charlie-tca> skrite: try adding "ServerAliveInterval 5" to /etc/ssh_config, it might help
<skrite> sorry, it dies means that the network dies, it actually doesn't though. the nm-applet shows i am connected, but i am not. sometimes i can re-connect by disconnect then reconnect.
<skrite> charlie-tca, i am not using ssh, just the inet connection. does your advice still apply?
<charlie-tca> worth a try
<skrite> ok, testing now, thanks
<charlie-tca> I am, by no means, as good as TheSheep on this, though
<charlie-tca> Reminder - Xubuntu Community Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes; everyone invited; agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<stonebone> hello, i tried to upgrade xubuntu 10.10 to 11.4 alpha with "update-manager -d". i got the error "Can not mark 'xubuntu-desktop' for upgrade"
<stonebone> here is /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571856/
<stonebone> anyone knows what the problem is?
<skrite> charlie-tca, the inet connection just died again. weird.
<charlie-tca> could be that upgrading is as broken as trying to install from images today
<charlie-tca> skrite: then that ain
<charlie-tca> t gonna help...
<skrite> :)
<stonebone> charlie-tca, hmm ok, maybe i should try another day then
<mpzn> Hello! I have some problem with my laptop. I updated from ubuntu 9.10 > ubuntu 10.04. And after the update my laptop won't run on batterypower. I must have the AC adapter connected to run the laptop. I have now tried to install xubuntu 10.10, and i hoped that it will work.. but it don't.. I still have to connect my laptop to the AC adapter.
<Sysi> mpzn: you're you have battery connected and working?
<Sysi> *you're sure
<mpzn> Sysi, yeah i'm sure.
<Sysi> interesting
<lighta> does your battery was fully discharge ?
<lighta> if it's the case I have it often and it prevent me turning on my pc. So I just go on DC start computer then put battery, after a while charge began
#xubuntu 2011-02-25
<efpc2003> hi
<efpc2003> i use xubuntu 8.04.4 : how to... set up flash... i can not see videos on youtube, midori web browser
<efpc2003> firefox works fine but is too heavy
<efpc2003> pentium III 550Mhz
 * mpzn is away: gone
 * mpzn is back (gone 00:00:15)
<irchatter> How do I create a cron process to periodically remove the trash? What I have thus far fails to work :0 5 * * * * rm -rf /home/.local/share/Trash/*
<meth[phone]> anyone know what i can run to figure out why i can't do an upgrade ? something with my pkg db is messed up
<xubuntu005> hi! I'm here looking for some help
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu005> i installed xubuntu, it finished correctly, but when i restarted my computer instead of a boot menu the windows started, when i started the boot menu manually the xubuntu wasnt there
<xubuntu005> any idea?
<TheSheep> you started boot menu manually?
<xubuntu005> with F8
<TheSheep> that's windows boot menu
<TheSheep> of course xubuntu won't be there
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xubuntu005> i see
<TheSheep> xubuntu005: try that 'restore grub' link
<TheSheep> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xubuntu005> thanks
<brousch> OK, Xubuntu is awesome. I installed it on my HP Compaq tc1100 tablet and the touchscreen and stylus worked ootb. I've never had that happen with any other distro
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a way to add the Recent Documents interface from the Places menu into the Xfce Menu?
<pedropedrelli> hi
<knome> hello
<knome> bye
<knome> :P
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a way to add the Recent Documents interface from the Places menu into the Xfce Menu?
<LucyIntheSky> How can I make window manager buttons bigger (IE the whole bar)
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, right click places and its in the properties
<charlie-tca> LucyIntheSky: the title bar across the top?
<LucyIntheSky> charlie-tca, yea xfwm4
<LucyIntheSky> its tiny and the DPI setting didn't make it any bigger. im on a 37" tv....
<charlie-tca> The only way I know is applications -> Settings -> Settings Manger -> window manager
<charlie-tca> grow the title font bigger
<littlegirl> LucyIntheSky: Thanks! That must be something recent, though, because I don't see it in the properties in 10.04. I'll grab the most recent one and see. (:
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, yea im on 10.10
<brousch> charlie-tca: that doesn't seem to make the menu bar taller
<LucyIntheSky> charlie-tca, yea that only changes the font
<littlegirl> LucyIntheSky: Will grab it. (:
<knome> there is no way to make the buttons larger, except modify the xfwm4 theme
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, im glad you asked because I never bothered to look at that either it will come in handy.
<brousch> LucyIntheSky: in the past i have changed the theme to do those kinds of things: make menu taller, make the scroll bar wider
<LucyIntheSky> brousch, yea I found one that is a bit bigger but still the buttons are tiny from this distance on this display.. the DPI setting in xfce settings made everything else perfect except the WM for some reason..
<littlegirl> LucyIntheSky: Heh, cool! I've used it for years with KDE. The current Kubuntu makes my computer run like molasses, though, so I'm checking into Xubuntu. (:
<charlie-tca> LucyIntheSky: if you grow the title font 2 or 4 points at a time, the buttons grow with the title size
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, ive always heard kde was slow, never used it though 10.10 xfce is lightning I am on a very good machine with an ssd though ;-)
<knome> the buttons are still pixmap, so the button images do not become larger
<LucyIntheSky> charlie-tca, hrm ok. let me try again.
<knome> charlie-tca, am i correct?
<charlie-tca> They grow for me in 10.04 with the window title font growing bigger
<LucyIntheSky> yes I think you are correct they are pixmap... but let me try anyway
<charlie-tca> They are resizing to match the font size
<knome> i know they are pixmap. i drew some of them ;]
<littlegirl> LucyIntheSky: Mine isn't top of the line, but I have decent hardware. I was shocked at how badly Kubuntu ran. Right now I'm using Debian and have Xubuntu in a VM, and am considering making it my operating system. Debian doesn't hold my hand enough, and it's behind the times on software compared to Ubuntu. (:
<charlie-tca> but a large jump in the font size failed to work
<charlie-tca> could be theme related, too. I use Defcon-IV for the window manager
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, yea. never used debian but I did have to get some packages from debian ironically because ubuntu still doesn't support multi-processor video decoding for some reason.. which is the whole point of this machine.
<LucyIntheSky> or the packages on ubuntu don't support it I should say.
<LucyIntheSky> increasing the font size does NOT work on 10.10
<littlegirl> LucyIntheSky: I've found that not all Ubuntu debs can be run inside Debian. It's like they both store stuff in different places and have different default software. Debian is okay, but I think newcomers to Linux would have a much easier time with Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu. (:
<knome> LucyIntheSky, as i said, the only way is to edit the theme
<LucyIntheSky> knome, do you know how I would go about doing that, would I have to make new images?
<littlegirl> One big example is that sources.list does not get set up for you automatically in Debian the way it does in Ubuntu. It took me a while to realize that. (:
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, yea (X)ubuntu is great.
<knome> LucyIntheSky, yeah, new images
<LucyIntheSky> knome, im not much of a photo maker/editor :-(
<knome> LucyIntheSky, it shouldn't be *too hard* with that style
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, if you do upgrade anything get the intel x25-v 40gb ssd for like $97 make more of a difference than anything else probably unless your on a very old machine.
<charlie-tca> hm, knome knows a lot more about the themes than I do...
<knome> charlie-tca, no wonder really x)
 * charlie-tca knows the answer! knome wrote themes for xubuntu
 * knome hides
<LucyIntheSky> so if I open the pixmaps for a current theme and resize will that work.?
<LucyIntheSky> 0r will they look like crap
<littlegirl> LucyIntheSky: My machine is about two years old, so I'm not in the market for new stuff quite yet, but maybe in another year. (:
<knome> LucyIntheSky, they won't look very good if you just plainly resize them, but stretching them so that they don't look too bad is doable quite easily
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, thats my point pretty much, in a year. buy an ssd that will be cheaper by then it will make more of a difference than a new machine. you probably have a core 2 duo or something if it's intel and thats fast enough.
<LucyIntheSky> knome, thanks Ill have to look in to that at some point.
 * charlie-tca going hide again. He is tired of being wrong now.
<knome> LucyIntheSky, no problem
<LucyIntheSky> im glad we are in xubuntu in ubuntu they yell at you for offtopic even if it's friendly.
<littlegirl> LucyIntheSky: I've got an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ Windsor 2.4GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor. Hopefully that's good enough. (:
<LucyIntheSky> littlegirl, im not a fan of amd my self, but thats not bad at all.
<knome> littlegirl, LucyIntheSky: by the way, there is #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion :)
<LucyIntheSky> lol. ok
<littlegirl> For image resizing, I look for smooth scale, which fills in the image for you with multiple colors to make enlarging images look a bit smoother. (:
<littlegirl> knome: This is non-support? The reason for discussing it was that Kubuntu doesn't run well on the hardware, so Xubuntu is being tried out.
<knome> littlegirl, sorry, i might be a bit unfocused. that one last line looked like spec comparing though ;)
<LucyIntheSky> heres the last thing I'll say, my core 2 duo machine ran much better than my i7 when it had the ssd in it lol.
<Sysi> knome: tech talk isn't yet bad offtopic (but slightly)
<LucyIntheSky> hey its all about computers right. so its all ontopic
<ochosi> :)
<Sysi> until somebody has a question about xubuntu
<LucyIntheSky> id be more than willing to help them lol ;-) thats how we all started talking
<littlegirl> I'll try not to discuss hardware when talking about operating systems from now on. (:
<LucyIntheSky> sounds hard to do ;-p
<LucyIntheSky> where can I get a theme with huge buttons any ideas?
<knome> LucyIntheSky, littlegirl: no problem really, just go ahead ;)
<LucyIntheSky> np to you either knome ;-D
<ochosi> LucyIntheSky: huge buttons in gtk or xfwm?
<LucyIntheSky> xfwm I believe.
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> xfwm is pretty simple, just modify a theme
<LucyIntheSky> alrighty.
<ochosi> you can find them in /usr/share/themes
<LucyIntheSky> yea let me look @ the one im using and make a backup. real quick.
<LucyIntheSky> lol 'piranha'
<LucyIntheSky> what do I want to do to it in gimp?
<ochosi> yeah, just start by upscaling all the important parts and then rename it to "Whale"
 * knome laughs
<LucyIntheSky> I scaled it to 2x as big it looks ok
<Ya___> hello guys
<autif1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<brousch> xubuntu does not seem to recognize my monitor. settings->display only offers me 800x600, but the monitor supports 1440x900
<brousch> do i have to modify the xorg.conf to fix that?
<Sysi> try arandr
<brousch> ah, installing the nvidia-96 driver seems to have opened the other resolutions
<brousch> beautiful
<Sysi> with restricted driver you should propably use nvidias own thingy
<brousch> i enabled all of the repos and installed the one from there
<brousch> i think that's how i'd been running it in gnome ubuntu too
<asadeddin_> Hey all, I need some help.
<asadeddin_> I am looking to move some of the computers at the office from XP to Xubuntu
<asadeddin_> but I fear that the GUI might confuse a lot of people, thus I've been looking at Linux Mint as it's closer to XP than Xubuntu
<asadeddin_> what do you guys think?
<Sysi> users get confused because menu is in different corner?
<asadeddin_> well, because of the two tool bars
<Sysi> i hope you won't have bigger problems than that
<asadeddin_> one on the top and the other on the bottom
<Sysi> iirc there says "Menu" or "Applications"
<asadeddin_> like Linux Mint has both combined, I guess I can do that in Xubuntu with a little customizing
<asadeddin_> right?
<asadeddin_> I hope so too
<Sysi> depending on what level you need to do it
<Sysi> changing settings is very easy, changing global settings bit harder and making custom installation pretty difficult
<asadeddin_> i need to ask as well, I've been reading that although Xubuntu is supposed to be resourcec light, it actually isn't as it seems to be and might be heavier
<asadeddin_> yeah I guess I'll just make some settings after each installation is done
<asadeddin_> what do you think about Xubuntu's performace
<asadeddin_> like
<asadeddin_> I've got 512mb ram to play with
<Sysi> ubuntu works better on less ram than gnome
<asadeddin_> only using Oo and Firefox
<asadeddin_> do you mean Xubuntu?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> 512 is quite enough for xubuntu
<asadeddin_> glad to hear that
<asadeddin_> do you think my move will work in the office/
<asadeddin_> I'm quite tired of microsoft and their stupid requirements
<asadeddin_> ?
<Sysi> if you have even a bit open-minded users
<Sysi> we have xubuntu at school, not much problems
<asadeddin_> right... Well now for the more difficult question. I'm looking to do them as fat clients, as in Network Login for users
<asadeddin_> would you know any good reasource on the subject matter
<Sysi> if you want global user accounts you need to deal with PAM and LDAP and propably NFS or Samba
<asadeddin_> I see.... I 'm looking to make an Ubuntu Server with Xubuntu clients connected to it for File & Printer sharing. Also for fat client
<asadeddin_> Samba is probably best for the first two
<asadeddin_> LDAP for Fat client?
<Sysi> NFS is better for linux-linux file sharing
<Sysi> LDAP is like database for user accounts
<asadeddin_> what about openLDAP?
<asadeddin_> what's the difference?
<Sysi> same thing propably
<asadeddin_> I know a lot of these questions I can google, but you seem to be doing a pretty good job of answering them X)
<Sysi> i'm not actual sysadmin, never set up that kind of system but we have it at school and i somewhat know how it works
<asadeddin_> ok i see
<Sysi> i do am part of sysadmin group
<asadeddin_> maybe i should check out the ubuntu server
<asadeddin_> channel
<asadeddin_> but anyways, i would rather setup and use Samba just incase I ever want to add an XP machine
<asadeddin_> so I guess Samba + LDAP = Happiness?
<asadeddin_> I found this in case you might ever need it: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-authentication.html
<Sysi> you can have both for file sharing
<Sysi> personally i've never used samba, it may work as well
<asadeddin_> i see
<asadeddin_> well thanks a lot
<Sysi> np
<knome> for what i know, samba works okay.
<asadeddin_> i've heard good things about Samba
<asadeddin_> and it's overall functionality
<asadeddin_> also a lot of tutorials seem to include it
<knome> it's okay if you *must* connect to windows network. if you don't need to, then it's useless
<asadeddin_> well, I might need to, it's not a total conversion to Linux, there might be still some pcs on there
<knome> yup
<asadeddin_> interestingly enough, I'm chatting on the Ubuntu-server channel
<asadeddin_> and someone is saying LDAP might be overkill for the whole thing
<asadeddin_> I have yet to understand why from him
<asadeddin_> Ok... so if you wanted to know
<asadeddin_> Samba might be able to do this as well: the login/pass is passed back to the samba server....set it with smbpasswd like he said.
#xubuntu 2011-02-26
<hhhzzzarn> Need help with x2go: "unable to execute: nosnd" What is nosnd?
<hhhzzzarn> Anyone use x2go here?
<Hasseo> Hello everyone! Would someone mind helping me on an install for a few moments? :)
<jigynet> why would xubuntu crash with a dhcp : fail?
<jarnos> bug 661970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661970 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic will not accept my password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661970
<jigynet> me?
<jigynet> oh word, we can check bug status via commands?
<jarnos> yes we can. I wonder, if the bug happens, if xubuntu 10.10 has been installed by xubuntu cd, too.
<jigynet> i'm trying to findout how to make a wubi swap..without breaking it..and fix my bros problems
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> does smb know how to enable microsoft silverlight videos  playing in browsers?
<knome> Arpad2, you need moonlight
<Sysi> i'd recommend getting newest one from novell directly
<Arpad2> knome: i installed it through software center but no result
<Sysi> try the one from novell, if it doesn't work.. no dice
<Arpad2> I went here http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<Sysi> should be that
<Arpad2> ok
<TornadoXubuntu> please how to remove the Xubuntu splash logo at the very start of the boot?
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<rtdos> 2 questions: how do I install LAMP from the command line and how do setup my installation to allow me to play / view DVD's ?
<bazhang> see #ubuntu for answers
<brousch> rtdos:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rtdos> thanks brousch
<surreal7z_> how to avoid loading scripts in xchat... i want them to be loaded on start?
<bazhang> put in ~/.xchat2
<bazhang> you can check they are there by window menu plugins and scripts
<surreal7z_> ok thx :)
<bazhang> np
<stasio> ciao a tutti
<stasio> io ho appena installato xubuntu, avrei qualche piccolo problema
<stasio> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<charlie-tca> English please, in this channel
<stasio> ops...sorry!!!
<stasio> i dont speak english very well...
<stasio> bye
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Atlantic666> Hi! Is there an applet for keyboard layout switching?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> It is called "keyboard layouts" in the Add to panel... window
<Atlantic666> Oh, sorry. It seems that I'm too tired. :(
<Atlantic666> Thanks!
<Atlantic666> I simply didn't see it.
<Atlantic666> n00b :D
<charlie-tca> no problem
<surreal7z>  Trying to regain nick surreal7z, put it in your notify list, otherwise things won't work.
<surreal7z> where is that notify list
<surreal7z> Hi, I have really annoying problem in xubuntu... my right click doesn't work every time, do you have that problem?
<charlie-tca> maverick?
<surreal7z> yes
<charlie-tca> sometimes changing mouse helps,
<charlie-tca> I think that is fixed in Natty
<surreal7z> hmm... ti's a new mouse and it's working just fine in windows xp.... I notice it the most in when surfing the net in google chrome
<surreal7z> maybe it's google chrome?
<charlie-tca> hm, the correct answer should have been no, not since I upgraded to Natty
<surreal7z> i need to click several times to make it work
<charlie-tca> yeah, I had that in maverick 10.10.
<charlie-tca> either it got fixed in natty, or I got used to doing lots of clicks to make it work
<surreal7z> oh, okey... i will whait stable version then, thx :)
<surreal7z> wait
<ozk0ex> is there anyway to disable rotating cube on an external tv display?
<Sysi> sounds more like compiz settings
<charlie-tca> depends on how you got a rotating cube
<dork> what's the trick to get bluetooth audio working? same equipment works fine on ubuntu, on xubuntu after installing bluez and getting it paired it doesnt output to the headphones
<Sysi> pavucontrol
<dork> don't see the device in pavucontrol
<Sysi> same setup with same apps should just work
<dork> yeah no kidding
<dork> but it isn't
<dork> the 'traffic light' on the bluetooth radio is flashing suggesting data is being passed
<wildintellect> anyone know where in the .config the path to the background image is stored?
<wildintellect> found it
<wildintellect> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-zml/xfce4-desktop.xml
<wildintellect> xml not zml
#xubuntu 2011-02-27
<ubuntu> hi
<Unit193> I'm having issues with the Scroll Lock light not coming on when I hit the Scroll Lock key (Scroll Lock is turned on though) any ideas?
<DarthRevan> hi
<DarthRevan> (o.O')
 * DarthRevan is sweating buckets.
<DarthRevan> anyone here?
<gr8m8> you need to just tell what your issue is in here and be patient DarthRevan but yes
<DarthRevan> does mailutils & postfix and the like have a gui module yet?
<DarthRevan> I dont think I have voice
<bazhang> apt-cache search postfix
<DarthRevan> ???
<bazhang> or /msg alis list *postfix*
<bazhang> not sure how those questions relate to ubuntu/xubuntu/et al
<DarthRevan> bazhang you are kind of right about that. haha I take for granted I mostly use xubuntu
<DarthRevan> whats the best ids?
<bazhang> ide?
<DarthRevan> sorry intrusion detection system. my bad.
<DarthRevan> It is probably a rediculous question.
<bazhang> check apt-cache search package  or packages.ubuntu.com  ; no idea at all, really
<DarthRevan> okay thats cool.  At least it is a start.  Firestarter seems to work good so far.
<bazhang> there's ufw and gufw as well
<bazhang> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<DarthRevan> Ill have to try gufw
<DarthRevan> okay one more question
<DarthRevan> I installed xubuntu on a 16gb usb stick and need it to have support for multiprocessor machines... does it already have that? Or do I need to install something to support that?  One of the netbooks I use it on only has one core.
<Sysi> has support for multiple processors, cores and hyperthreading
<DarthRevan> sysi thank you cool.
<Sysi> did you make "installation" with usb-creator or actual installation?
<DarthRevan> I unpluged my sata drive and did the live install
<DarthRevan> from cd
<DarthRevan> Some years ago I tried it with the Windows harddrive plugged in and it installed grub.  So ever since then when I do a linux installation I always unplug the windows drive.
<DarthRevan> I think back then I lost ntldr and something else and had to do a recovery haha
<Sysi> you can choose where to install grub but it shouldn't show usb devices if hdd is plugged in
<DarthRevan> that sounds right
<DarthRevan> I think back then circa 8.04 I think I had to manually mount sda
<DarthRevan> fstab stuff
<DarthRevan> oh wait i see what you are saying.  Install to the master boot record.  I think it installed to all the drives hdd and sda
<xubuntu915> ciao
<corey> hey?
<HelpPlease> i cant boot xubuntu without adding acpi=off to the grub bootloader, and i need to know my battery life when i use my laptop, any help?
<HelpPlease> heh, brb i guess, gonna try updating everything although i doubt it will work
<corey_> still not working D:
<mezin> hello?
<charlie-tca> !hi | mezin
<ubottu> mezin: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mezin> i have low sound
<mezin> i tried adding a line to alsa-base.conf
<mezin> and stuff
<mezin> but wont help
<mezin> its not that i cant hear, but its bad quality
<mezin> and kind of low
<charlie-tca> open the mixer in the panel, add pcm and turn its volume up all the way
<mezin> i did
<mezin> thats the first thing i did, play around with the mixer
<mezin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mezin> "Read all of them and try to find the one which is more similar to your sound card, for example if you have a laptop, you can choose "acer". "
<mezin> how similair must it be?
<mezin> i got a ALC883 and added alc883-6stack-dig
<charlie-tca> did you find anything that said acer?
<charlie-tca> if not, it is not similar enough to call it an Acer
<mezin> well i have an asus p5k pro
<mezin> there are none there
<charlie-tca> According to that example, all those listed were found to have the ALC260
<charlie-tca> It is not a single brand computer that uses it.
<charlie-tca> So, something mentions hp, it might be information about the ALC260, since the wiki is written by users, they might not have titled the doc page ALC260
<charlie-tca> You need any pages refering to the ALC883 instead
<mezin> hmmm, how to check what version of alsa i have?
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type
<charlie-tca> apt-cache policy alsa-utils
<charlie-tca> the numbers after installed are the version
<mezin> 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.4
<mezin> is that the latest?
<charlie-tca> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.4 (maverick), package size 1063 kB, installed size 1948 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc64)
<charlie-tca> yes
<mezin> hmmm
<Sysi> you could install pavucontrol and see pulseaudio settings in addition to alsa
<mezin> ;o
<charlie-tca> sound is hard to debug properly. You can file a bug about the low sound issue using    ubuntu-bug alsa-base    in a terminal
<Sysi> for quality issues usually helps just setting master under 100%
<mezin> pulseaudio volume control?
<Sysi> i guess it's that in menu
<mezin> i played around with pulse audio VC
<mezin> helped
<mezin> ty
<Sysi> i still think we should include pavucontrol to default setup if we're not gonna remove pulseaudio (if we can get enough space)
<alex_> hello... is there a way to restore xubuntu panel as default? i deleted the top panel by mistake... ( ps: i deleted the contents of .xonfig and .cache and it restored the top panel but w/o the applications that it had on it )
<alex_>  .config*
<charlie-tca> If you deleted .config, the panel will default to the original panel, any changes were lost
<Sysi> exept that you need to do that when not logged to xfce
<alex_> i was interested in the shorcuts that it had... clock..etc.. so i`ll have to add them manualy?
<charlie-tca> those should be defaults, they should be in the panel automatically. Maybe try logout/login, to reset things
<charlie-tca> actually, you do not need to be logged out of xfce. see !panels
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<alex_> as Sysi  said... i don`t have to log in xfce? maybe that`s the problem... brb.. let me try that again
<charlie-tca> That explains fully how to restore panels, while logged in to the desktop
<alex_> well.. as i said.. i restored them but w/o the application shorcuts and items..
<charlie-tca> did you copy the default configuration like it said to?
<Sysi> charlie-tca: doesn't xfce rewrite configs in logout?
<alex_> copy the default from where to where? sorry.. but i don`t think have have more than one week on linux :>
<charlie-tca> It saves them if you tell it to. It can write them anytime
<charlie-tca> Go to the page referenced above, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<charlie-tca> It explains it in detail
<alex_> relog
<alex_> brb
<lasse> where can I find guide to enable tv-out?
<alex_> well.. thx for the help.. but as far as i see it only restores the pannels w/o the stuff it had on it so i`ll have to do it manualy..
<Jdogg420> is there anyway to get sound themes to work on xubuntu?
<lasse> how to enable s-video?
<PaulW2U1> Jdogg420, there are dozens of threads on Google. But none have helped me! I also had no sound in Xubuntu
<Jdogg420> ok
<Jdogg420> what about a way to show previews of the programs running on my panel like kde does when i run the mouse over the prog
<lasse> I know how to config it with ubuntu, but I dont know where to find egual file to xorg.conf to make the changes in xubuntu..
<charlie-tca> lasse: same place
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses exactly the same xorg.conf as Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Jdogg420: as far as I know, that does not exist
<Jdogg420> ok thanx
<lasse> okey
<Jdogg420>  so i see there is a xubuntu 11.04 out is that wat i have since mine is all up to date?
<Sysi> 11.04 is alpha, it is not out
<Jdogg420> ok
<intok> Old Dells worry me, anyone got Xubuntu on an Optiplex GX240? 1.4Ghz P4, 1Gb SD133, ATI Rage 128
<Sysi> intok: should be well enough for xubuntu, propable older hardware is well-compliant too
#xubuntu 2012-02-20
<sp4z> s/that w/than
<nikin> dvanstone: i dont know. Audio is supposed to be close real-time
<squire> yeah i know that real time issue is a big one
<nikin> so i go... i have a 12.04 to install... lets hope it works :P
<squire> thx nikin!
<nikin> you'r welcome
<nikin> bye
<squire> bye
<dvanstone> nikin; doesn't sound like a real sound issue if you know pulse
<squire> dvanstone what u mean?
<dvanstone> it's not real or sound and attempted logged ... but go for it
<w0uld> Is there a way to add a ssh key to my login keychain so that it unlocks automatically during login?  I seem to remember this being prompted to do this in versions around the time of the last LTS release.
<gry1> What is a possible reason of some applications being listed in "~/.local/share/applications/" twice or more (hence being mentioned few times in the application choice windows)?
<god-zotac> guess i could share this info if anyone has a e-350/450 apu and trying to get hardware acceleration working with xv in precise 12.04.. don't expect it to work for a while. xv playback is broken with fglrx in versions 11.11, 11.12, and 12.1. however gl playback is fine with hardware acceleration in fglrx version 11.12, but not in 12.1 or 11.11.  i messed with it all night until i figured out the optimal settings with the latest xorg abi
<Unit193> I don't have it, but you got cut off.
<Unit193> "optimal settings with the latest xorg abi"
<god-zotac> well the optimal settings with hardware acceleration being fglrx 11.12 with xv disabled in xorg.conf  and setting your video players to use openGL for video output and be sure to enable acceleration in the player also
<god-zotac> done a few other things like append the following to /etc/environment: LIBVA_DRIVER_NAME=xvba ; LIBVA_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib/va/drivers
<god-zotac> its not as good as xv playback, but it gets the job done playing 1080p with your Zacate series apu
<baizon> god-zotac: thank you, i have a E-450 APU
<god-zotac> baizon:: guess you have been kinda baffled by it too huh
<god-zotac> without doing the above it will crash your Xorg server, or you will have to use the open source driver without hardware acceleration
<god-zotac> or you will just get a green screen for video when using GL
<baizon> hmm
<god-zotac> its some weird things
<god-zotac> but bugs with xorg + fglrx are always common
<god-zotac> as soon as fglrx fixes a bug, xorg introduces a new one
<baizon> i hate fglrx
<god-zotac> i don't care nothing for it either
<baizon> especially on dual-screen
<baizon> just using it right now because of the hdmi audio
<god-zotac> but its the only way to get decent HD playback on these e series apus it seems
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> maybe fglrx 12.2 will fix the problem
<god-zotac> i'm hoping it does
<god-zotac> i read in a forum that it did
<baizon> thank god
<god-zotac> but i don't know how anyone knows unless they work for amd
<god-zotac> i can't find a beta/preview of 12.2 for linux anywhere, there is one for windows, but not linux
<god-zotac> and nothing about the windows driver would apply to linux, since the issue has to do with xorg and xv
<god-zotac> i'm kinda skeptical about it being fixed in 12.2 though
<god-zotac> since 12.1 fails to work where 11.12 does and 12.1 also fails with xv the same as all previous versions did that are compatible with xorg 1.11+
<baizon> :(
<god-zotac> gotta get some sleep though. ttyl
<baizon> see you :)
<baizon> and thx for the info
<god-zotac> no problem
<Kingsy> ok, if I used    startxfce /   in my xstartup file for vnc, and you "log out" using the GUI, the screen goes grey.. even when you log back in.. how do you prevent this?
<Kingsy> basically if you log out it seems to kill the xfce4 session, and logging back into the vnc server doesnt seem to run "xstartup" again so it doesnt start a new session
<ZippyX> hey
<ZippyX> anyone here ?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> !hi | ZippyX
<ubottu> ZippyX: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ZippyX> thanks
<baizon> :)
<ZippyX> i have xubuntu 11.10 installed but i cannot get the top menu icons aligned to center
<TheSheep> ZippyX: you add two separators and make them both stretch
<ZippyX> at the first boot the bottom menu icons were in center, but some bug or something and they are aligned to the left
<ZippyX> bottom bar, not topo bar (sorry)
<ZippyX> ok, ill try that
<ZippyX> hum, i cannot get the icons in the center
<ZippyX> i can move them but they allways allign to the left
<TheSheep> if you add a separator there, then it will push them to the right, if you add another one at the right, then the icons will be pushed to the center
<baizon> ZippyX: like TheSheep said, try to add a seperator to the left, that stretches
<TheSheep> <--separator-->ICONS<--separator-->
<ZippyX> i did tried that, but if i add a separator on the left the icons dont move to the center
<ZippyX> if i trie to move the separator to the center the icons doesnt move
<ZippyX> the option in bottom pannel "extended" needs to be selscted ?
<ZippyX> selected
<baizon> ZippyX: yes
<ZippyX> its selected
<ZippyX> the first time i booted and the bottom menu was aligned to center i have unselected that option and i could not the the icons centered anymore
<ZippyX> how do i reset the bottom menu ?
<laite> ZippyX: don't know about resetting, but you can 'center' items by adding separator with 'expand'-property checked on both sides of launchers
<laite> so panel items are like: separator launcher launcher .. launcher separator
<laite> hm, too late, it seems :/
<Adriannom> hi.  trying to get my hp scanjet 5590 to work, currently no scanners show up in simple scan even though it's on and connected.  it worked out of the box a few months ago with 10.04.  i'm using xubuntu 11.10 now.  tried different usb cables.  google no help.  any advice on how to diagnose?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864115  adriannom
<bazhang> augh ask 'n quit
<leo-unglaub> hi, is there an easyier way to edit multiple monitors support rather than editing the config file manualy?
<ablomen> leo-unglaub, try arandr
<leo-unglaub> ablomen: works perfect, thanks !
<jadoe> is there a gui available for managing what services are started automatically?
<mongy> jadoe: any services in particular?
<jadoe> tomcat, openarena. but i already found sysv-rc-conf.
<mongy> sudo update-rc.d -f tomcat remove
<mongy> et cetera
<mongy> sudo update-rc.d tomcat defaults to enable
<Kingsy> guys.. anyone use a vnc server with xubuntu ?
<Marzata> Kingsy: sure
<Kingsy> Marzata: what does your xstartup file look like?
<Kingsy> .vnc/xstartup I mean
<Marzata> Kingsy: let me se the server setup
<Marzata> Kingsy: no .vnc/
<Kingsy> Marzata: see I am struggling cos I am using this to start the xfce session -->    startxfce /    but if the user when in the session, logs out, the vnc gui doesnt close but goes grey.. if you close the vnc screen and log back in its still grey
<Kingsy> it looks like it only makes a new xfce interface when the user logs into the server for the first time
<Kingsy> Marzata: huh? so how do you start your xfce session ?
<Marzata> Kingsy: there is vino installed on the server machines
<Kingsy> ugh.. nevermind ;)
<mongy> bit old maybe but I like xnest
<popsch> I added a new type with gconftool-2 (/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/mutt-id/command), but "xdg-open mutt-id:lkdjfkdjf" still says that it doesn't recognize the type
<popsch> do I need to reload the gconf files?
<ThePendulum> I've got a bit of an issue
<ThePendulum> My cursor becomes invisible as soon as it should appear on the second screen
<ThePendulum> It's still there though, because I can hover and click buttons and such
<GridCube> !details | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ThePendulum> Well... what more can I say?
<ThePendulum> I've got a dual screen setup, to be clear
<ThePendulum> And the cursor becomes fully graphically invisible as soon as I move it to the second screen
<ThePendulum> The right one
<ThePendulum> It IS visible on the other screen, however
<GridCube> what xubuntu are you using? wich video card are you using? etc
<ThePendulum> Xubuntu 11.10, Radeon 6850
<ThePendulum> I had this issue before, but it somehow solved itself
<GridCube> mmhm
<ThePendulum> However, I'm not really looking forward until that happens
<ThePendulum> lol
<ThePendulum> *to wait
<popsch> my problem is known (xdg-open won't recognize new entries), so just ignore it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/788673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805063 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #788673 [dash] preferred applications are not stored in GConf anylonger" [Critical,Fix released]
<GridCube> ThePendulum, are you using compiz?
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Nope. It's a fresh install besides some irrelevant software
<ThePendulum> What's the best method for setting up a dual screen?
<GridCube> never had to, so i don't know, but i guess that i would try to set it up with arandr
<ThePendulum> I know how to set it up with randr, but that's only temporary
<ThePendulum> *xrandr
<ThePendulum> brb
<mongy> put the commands you use with xrandr in .xprofile
<GridCube> he's gone for a while mongy
<mongy> meh
<GridCube> mongy, care to help me with something?
<mongy> how do I add items to the top level menu, like web browser and email client is by default.
<GridCube> mongy, you could try using alacarte
<mongy> I have edited the .desktop file for the item I want and set X-TopLevel
<Sysi> you probably need to edit menu file(s)
<mongy> could, but rather not
<GridCube> Sysi, do you care to help me with something?
<GridCube> this site http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=410
<GridCube> when i clic download
<GridCube> it says i dont have ennough memory
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> and asks me to close some programs
<GridCube> im using ff 9.0.1
<starn> hello, does anyone use Clenentine? if so i need assistance.
<baizon> !ask | starn
<ubottu> starn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sysi> GridCube: what says?
<Sysi> GridCube: you could use wget, wget http://address.is in a folder you want to download to
<GridCube> "there is not enough memory to complete the solicitated action" "close some aplications and try again" thats how it roughly translates
<GridCube> Sysi, yeah, i just wanted to try it, its not important but that error is weird
<GridCube> brb
<starn> well i have headphones and speakers.. headphones are in the front jacks and speakers in the rear like most computers.. now than.. on windows.. more so with winamp. i can play music through my speakers and have my teamspeak or other audio stuff play through my headphones (easier to talk like this) is there away to setup clementine to do this as well?? or any player for xubuntu/ubuntu...
<Sysi> starn: try with pavucontrol and/or paprefs
<baizon> starn: you have to change your audio settings, its not clementines "fault". Try pavucontrol
<starn> uhh, Sysi can you explain?? is this more stuff i may need to download??
<Sysi> they're apps controlling sound output in xubuntu
<Sysi> player doesn't do it
<baizon> starn: yes, download pavucontrol, its a audio settings manager for audio devices and apps
<Sysi> well, player *could* but I think none of them does
<starn> like in output device it says leave blank for default. examples: /dev/dsp,   front  etc..  is there something i can write in that to make it do so???
<starn> baizon, Sysi. i already have pavucontrol..
<starn> will installing paprefs break anything if i have pavucontrol? for pavucontrol does not appear to have the function i am intending to do.
<Sysi> shouldn't
<GridCube> Sysi, it doesnt give you the same error than me?
<mongy> is port 177/tcp and 177/udp the only ports I need for xdmcp forwarding?
<Sysi> GridCube: not with chrome on os x
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> right
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> well i guess i should file a bug
<baizon> GridCube: i can download it too
<baizon> with no errors (xubuntu 11.10)
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> what firefox are you using?
<Sysi> GridCube: how much ram do you got, do you have tons of apps open, long uptime, browser been on for long?
<baizon> GridCube: Firefox 10.0.2
<GridCube> Sysi, it doesnt give me problems in any other link to download, i tried them
<GridCube> baizon, well that should be it, will update firefox then
<baizon> got 9.0.1?
<GridCube> yes
<starn> ok... guys i have no clue how to make it play through speakers and not my headphones... i've tried like all the configurations i can see on paprefs and pavucontrol...
<Haferstroh> wie müßte ein Konsolenkommando aussehen, mit dem ich in einem Verzeichnis meiner Wahl, bei Dateien meiner Wahl die Leerzeichen im Dateinamen durch Unterstriche ( _ ) austauschen kann?
<Haferstroh> oh, sry wrong channel ^^
<GridCube> o welp, updating didnt help
<starn> i am having so much trouble getting my music to play through speakers and not headphones when headphones plugged in guys.. i only want select applications to play through heaphones...
<holstein> starn: try pavucontrol, or an external mixer that just routes as you want... as an audio professional, thats what i do
<starn> how do i use pavucontrol to do this holstein for i've tried so many configurations and it's just not working for me.
<starn> holstein: i am trying to remember what sound device i have.. and can't remember the command.. i had a sad feeling that it's my issue.
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> just install pavucontrol, and run it.. its a GUI
<starn> holstein: it's already installed...
<holstein> starn: it doesnt have to work... you can just not have proper device support
<starn> but it works fine on vista or win 7 :( i am willing to do anything to get it to work on here as well.
<holstein> you can try different kernels and alsa drivers.. i usually do that live
<holstein> starn: you cant compare windows drivers with linux driver support.. unless you choose to go to the manufacturer like microsoft does
<starn> holstein: yeah.... hey this is what it shows as my device. card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]  also if i remember when i tried ubuntu studio i think it worked on there.. but thats been a long time ago.. same machine though i've had this since 2007...
<holstein> nope... ubuntustudio = ubuntu.. same kernels, and alsa versions
<holstein> you could have tried different releases...
<gour> evening
<holstein> if that were my hardware, i would try a 10.04 live CD... i would think about either trying the upcoming 12.04 release live, or i would think about upgrading alsa
<holstein> from there you can decide what you would like to do
<gour> my friend jsut called me and, upon my recommendation, he wants to get rid of win7 and put linux-only on his machine...considering it would be a clean install, it seems pity to me not to use lvm2, but i+m not sure (i'm archlinux user) whether xubuntu install has support for it?
<holstein> gour: for a new user, i would suggest keeping it simple.. i would go for a default simple normal average insatll that the new user can handle.. that being said, the alternate iso is what you want
<baizon> have to agree with holstein
 * holstein high-fives baizon :)
<baizon> lvm2 isnt easy. I think a better solution would be partitions with ext4 :)
<baizon> hobgoblin: yeah! :D
<gour> ok, thank you guys
<gour> ..although that user had some ubuntu experience from before
<holstein> sure, if you think they can handle the alternate iso...
 * gour suggested him to use default install...btw, he was very pleased with livecd
<gour> btw, which boot loader is used in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> grub2
<gour> after using freebsd for some time last year and returning back to linux, we settled on syslinux
<gour> do oyu have experience of important increase of xubuntu after latest gnome3/unity experiments?
<holstein> you mean, are more folks using XFCE now?
<baizon> hehe
<baizon> cause gnome shell and unity isnt gnome 2 anymore :D
<baizon> so people like xfce more :D
<holstein> sure... some people like unity and gnome3 though
<gour> heh, you can take it that way
<gour> my friend is installing, but i wonder whether 'default install' uses separate /home & /boot or put everything under / ?
<hobgoblin> baizon: yea what? poor old hobgoblin is confused now :(
<hobgoblin> oh nvm - tab fail I guess lol
<holstein> hobgoblin: that was for me i think
<hobgoblin> long day holstein ... almost over :)
<holstein> gour: i would go for the defaults, as i said before.. i see no advantages for a new user to have a seperate /home really... unless they know and want one
<baizon> gour: yes ubuntus default is tu put everything in / on 1 partition
<baizon> yep, i got 2 partitions: / and /home
<Sysi> you don't necessarily need/want separate /home but separate data partition is handy
<hobgoblin> Sysi: +1 it's how I do it
<gour> i've separate ones for /boot as well...however, we use raid1+lvm2
<jadoe> i paired the ps3 bluetooth remote using Blueman Device Manager. now i can navigate in thunar using the arrow keys. but what now? how do i map keys to actions? how do i control vlc? how do i control the mouse cursor?
<starn> how do i see what my back jacks for speaker are like /dev/dsp etc?
<holstein> starn: you can open alsamixer, and experiment... trust no labels
<holstein> jadoe: not sure i follow the question.. you connected a BT keyboard? i would just use it as normal
<starn> holstein: alsamixer does not really help me... i've been trying everything on that and pavucontrol and paprefs for the past hour or so i think...
<jadoe> holstein: ps3 remote control, http://www.amazon.com/Sony-PlayStation-3-Blu-ray-Disc-Remote/dp/B000M17AVO?tag=duckduckgo-d-20
<holstein> starn: sure, and like i said, it doesnt have to work... the driver support may just not be there.. i would and do experiemnt with the outputs and jacks
<holstein> jadoe: you could try http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Setup_PS3_BD_Remote http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/PS3_Remote
<jadoe> i already failed at the instructions in the xbmc wiki, i'll give the mythtv instructions a try, thanks
<gour> cool, my friend did install xubuntu and like it ;)
<baizon> good to hear
<gour> that's all what we want to hear today ;)
<gour> ohh, one more thing, he reported that "everything works so far" :-)
<gour> before that, he had some ubuntu-related problems with skype and its notifications...so, my suggestion was to go with more 'classical' xubuntu
<starn> what is multicast/rtp receiver and sender??
<ThePendulum> Does any of you know how to display a live log on the monitor of my server?
<gour> ThePendulum: log to the server and something like tail?
<ThePendulum> Affirmative
<ThePendulum> I don't know what file displays the most information
<baizon> /var/log/dmegs
<hobgoblin> dmesg
<baizon> sorry
<hobgoblin> :)
<gour> lol
<ThePendulum> cannot open D:
<baizon> and thank you hobgoblin
<baizon> ThePendulum: sudo will help
<ThePendulum> well the file isn't there
<ThePendulum> No such file or directory
<ThePendulum> Sudo can do a lot, but it can't do magic I think
<hobgoblin> not sure dmesg would be the right choice - here it only shows what's going on till it gets past login
<hobgoblin> ThePendulum: you don't have dmesg?
<ThePendulum> Apparently not
<ThePendulum> OH
<ThePendulum> wait
<ThePendulum> I typed 'logs', not 'log'
<ThePendulum> let me try again
<ThePendulum> yeah there we go :)
<hobgoblin> I'd have a look at syslog too - depends what you want
<ThePendulum> I'd just like to see when someone or something connects to my server
<ThePendulum> it would be nice to see what that person or thing is trying to do but I guess that's virtually impossible
<hobgoblin> have a look at them all :)
<hobgoblin> see what you can find that looks most useful and use that one
<ThePendulum> how do I get out of tail? xD
<gour> ThePendulum: then just watch e.g. ssh log (here it's auth.log)
<ThePendulum> Well, that's just ssh connections
<ThePendulum> But say, someone views a website on my server
<ThePendulum> I'd like to see that connection happening, but I'm not sure what file that would be
<gour> Webserver usually should have its own log file(s)
<gour> depends on the server
<ThePendulum> I guess it's somewhere in the apache folder then
<ThePendulum> anyway
<ThePendulum> I am tailing a file, but how do I quit doing that?
<hobgoblin> ThePendulum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<gour> Ctrl-C ?
<hobgoblin> q perhaps
<ThePendulum> Oh, C indeed
<ThePendulum> Thanks
<gour> if it's apache, then try with /var/log/httpd/ something...i use cherokee and didn't use apache for quite some time
<hobgoblin> ThePendulum: that wiki page should be some help
<ThePendulum> So, thanks
<gour> hmm, my one debian server with apache uses /var/log/apache2
<ThePendulum> Another issue then, it isn't exactly a (X)ubuntu question though
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to find a wifi router on a network?
<gour> {access,error}.log
<ThePendulum> It's IP address, that is
<gour> you cannot access your router?
<ThePendulum> I can't access its configuration pages
<ThePendulum> Because I don't know where to find them, lol
<ThePendulum> They aren't on the default address
<gour> which router?
<ThePendulum> D-Link eeeeeeeh
<starn> how do i make pulseaudio restart?
<ThePendulum> DWL-G700AP
<ThePendulum> D-Link DWL-G700AP
<ThePendulum> It's more of a WAP actually
<gour> ThePendulum: so it's not default one?
<ThePendulum> Apparently not
<gour> usually it's 192.168.1.x or 192.168.100.x
<ThePendulum> That leads to our router, I need the access point
<ThePendulum> default address is 192.168.0.50
<ThePendulum> But there's nothing there
<gour> you mean you need router's 'external' IP?
<ThePendulum> How would I find that out?
<ThePendulum> Also, I think those config pages are only reachable from the local network
<gour> try: ping -r 1
<ThePendulum> in the terminal?
<gour> yes
<ThePendulum> Invalid argument
<gour> that's right, configs are usually only local if not configured to enable remote access
<ThePendulum> It's hard to configure it to be remotely accessible if I can't even access it locally lol
<gour> ThePendulum: ping -r 1 some.www.address, e.g. ping -r 1 google.com
<ThePendulum> It's always invalid argument
<ThePendulum> What's the -r 1 for?
<ThePendulum> I mean, pinging google works without
<gour> ThePendulum: otoh, checking router's IP can be done by checkip.dyndns.org
<gour> '-r' should "Bypass  the  normal  routing  tables and send directly to a host on an attached interface."
<gour> ThePendulum: what do you get at 192.168.0.1 ?
<gour> ThePendulum: do you have 'ipconfig' command available?
<ThePendulum> I do have 'ifconfig'
<ThePendulum> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable at 192.168.0.1
<gour> then run it and 'default gateway' should be your router
<ThePendulum> Yes but I need the WAP attached to the network
<ThePendulum> Not the router where my connection is going through
<ThePendulum> Router -> Switch -> PC
<ThePendulum> .........................-> Server
<ThePendulum> .........................-> Printer
<ThePendulum> .........................-> WAP*
<ThePendulum> I need mr. Wap
<ThePendulum> Isn't there something to view all network attached devices?
<gour> what do you get with: arp -a
<starn> can anyone help me fix this?? http://pastebin.com/7HirFSKh
<ThePendulum> gour: I get a bunch of IP adresses of which one should be the WAP... 192.168.178.50
<ThePendulum> but I can't access it through the browser
<gour> starn: sorry...i use alsa only
<gour> ThePendulum: strange...can you ping that address?
<ThePendulum> (192.168.178.50) at <incomplete> on eth0
<ThePendulum> I tried
<ThePendulum> no pong
<ThePendulum> From 84.25.233.43 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
<ThePendulum> 9 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 8046ms
<ThePendulum> pipe 3
<gour> hmm
<gour> ThePendulum: you have physical access to the WAP?
<ThePendulum> Affirmative
<ThePendulum> It's right here in front of me, under my desk. It's fully functional
<gour> ican you access your router config?
<gour> *can
<ThePendulum> you mean the router the switch and the wap are connected to?
<gour> yes
<ThePendulum> Yes I can
<gour> then there you should see the WAP's IP in the list of connected devices
<ThePendulum> Trying to find such list
<starn> gour: you use alsa? correct.. is there away to FORCE alsa to make a program play through speakers? i know my hardware supports it. i just don't know how to configure it and the GUI interface's do not help. i need a way to remap audio to rear ports and to front ports as well
<gour> starn: how is your alsaconf output?
<ThePendulum> The IP should be 192.168.178.50, and arp -a returns that one as well
<gour> ThePendulum: iirc, i had similar problems when wanting to use my ISP's router/modem just as modem and using my own linksys router as router...the possible solution was supposed to be putting modem/router into bridge mode in order to access linksys config, but due to some hardware blockage put by my ISP, i had to give up on that
<starn> gour: i don't know how do i check?
<ThePendulum> Holy shit, I found the command center of my printer, lol. Hmpf, unfortunately still no WAP
<gour> starn: sudo alsaconf
<starn> gour: command not found
<gour> ThePendulum: why do you need separate WAP? your router is no wifi-enabled?
<gour> starn: su alsaconf
<ThePendulum> It is, but its signal is quite weak in my room
<ThePendulum> I had it for years now
<ThePendulum> And I used to be able to access it
<gour> what did change?
<starn> gour: unkown id: alsaconf
<ThePendulum> I honestly don't know
<ThePendulum> Well, the fact I am on Linux now
<gour> starn: ahh...stupid me...how do you install packages from the terminal?
<ThePendulum> sudo apt-get install [package name]
<starn> gour: i believe sudo apt-get install name.
<gour> why is then 'sudo alsaconf' reports command not found?
<gour> starn: bear in mind, i'm not xubuntu user and not overly familiar with ubuntu family...i'm here just by 'accident'
<ThePendulum> rotfl
<gour> ThePendulum: what is the IP of your router?
<ThePendulum> 192.168.178.1
<ThePendulum> WAP is 92.168.178.50
<ThePendulum> (should be)
<starn> gour: will i may of broken my sound.. and i just reset everything to defualt so i am going to reboot i shall be RIGHT back.. see if anyone can assist me.
<gour> ThePendulum: so the problem is that your WAP is under the same gateway as router, that's why you cannot access it...you hsould either change default gateway (access IP) for your router or for the WAP
<gour> ...in order to be able to access both
<gour> ...config pages
<gour> that't why, as explained, tried with 1st router in bridge mode
<starn> ok gour i am back.
<gour> welcome back ;)
<gour> starn: try dmesg ans check sound-related messages to know what's going on with your hardware 1st
<starn> my attempt to remap audio to the speakers that are plugged into center port in the back [stereo] is gone now for it really messed up my sound... what is the name of the ports anyways? aka headphones center rear left right etc? and ok i shall do dmesg
<gour> starn: on my motherboard i only have: sound-out, line-in and mic-in connectors (for analog audio)
<gour> so, only 'sound-out' is used and connected to my amplifier having woofer and 4 speakers
<starn> gour: i have s/pdif and line in.. and two mic jacks rear and front. and than i have headphones in front jack and than 3-4 sound jacks...
<starn> gour: and i am looking for sound stuff in dmesg
<gour> starn: in any case, pls. wait some ubuntu user since pulseaudio is, i believe, default and i'm arch user using alsa
<gour> ThePendulum: have you got it?
<starn> well supposedly it's using alsa.. gour and here is my dmesg it's near the end... http://pastebin.com/w2MdeaXn   it's under this line loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  280.13  Wed Jul 27 16:55:43 PDT 2011
<gour> starn: what problem you have now?
<starn> all sound plays through headphones when i want my music to play through speakers.. and not headphone and i want teamspeak to play through headphones.. my media player does have output device which says "leave blank for the default. Examples: "/dev/dsp", "front", etc."  and i am wondering if i can just put that as something else..
<gour> so you have one connector for headphones output and another one for speakers output?
<gour> i've only one which i use with my sound system which has its own headphone connector, so i use that when i want headphones only
<starn> gour: Teamspeak appears to automatically use pulse audio.. but alsa works.. if i tell it to use alsa.. yes. i have like 4 for audio.. one is for stereo sound.
<gour> however it's single hardware device
<gour> no idea then
<gour> and never used teamspeak
<gour> so, good luck, starn
<starn> does anyone else know how to do this? or should i ask on #ubuntu?
<starn> i am in need of help with this.. it's to do with sound and using multiple jacks eg: headphones and speakers etc.  http://pastebin.com/pp48atJE  is my pastebin.
<ThePendulum> Strange, the little envelope icon is gone...
<starn> i am in need of help with this.. it's to do with sound and using multiple jacks eg: headphones and speakers etc.  http://pastebin.com/pp48atJE  is my pastebin.  i am on Dell Dimension E521
<ThePendulum> Damnit
<ThePendulum> I can't get my 2nd screen to display the cursor
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know why the Session Menu isn't transparent?
<ThePendulum> It's annoying to have everything a certain color, and the session menu is still that grey
<holstein> starn: what alsa versions have you tried?.. what kernels?... how did the 10.04 live CD work?
<holstein> pavucontrol is the application to do routing.. i would look into other sound mangers... maybe try the live main ubuntu, or something with gnome3
<starn> holstein: newest kernal that's for xubuntu i use 11.10 and i can't download 10.04 live... my bandwidth limit is almost maxed out.
<mongy> never had any sound troubles, so never had to go and learn anything :)
<starn> holstein: also i have no clue what version of alsa i use.
<holstein> starn: the device is the *entire* device
<starn> holstein: also i have ubuntu which has gnome 3.. i just hate gnome3.. and my pc has headphone jacks in front as well as 7.1 in the back.. i just want to split some audio to the back.. and rest to the front.. it's so hard to figure out. was hoping it'd been as simple as typing /dev/dsp in output in my application..
<holstein> starn: that device is the *entire* device.. i would say, check the bios.. chekc for swithces in *any* sound control you feel like messing with.. try #ubuntu since this is really more for XFCE + ubuntu (xubuntu) and you might find more gnome3 specific help there :)
<starn> #ubuntu didn't help at all holstein they kept making download stuff that didn't work.. and are completely stumped after reading all my pastebins... what what do you mean *entire*? all i know is this doesn't seem to be detecting my entire audio.. it's only detecting one input and one output.
<starn> holstein: windows detects headphones s/pdif and "Speakers" and line out. and for input it detect mic 1 mic 2 line in. maybe the drivers are just better... or i am utterly stupid when it comes to alsa or pulse... or oss...
<mongy> pavucontrol is a nice app for setting audio stuff
<mongy> I use it when recording stuff direct from computer and some other things
<mongy> that's as far as I go with sound setup, never had any issues.
<starn> mongy: pavucontrol doesn't allow me to set settings for what i want :(
<starn> if radioshack wasn't over 90 miles away i would just go there and buy a soundcard and configure this thing to play off the second soundcard.
<mongy> :(
#xubuntu 2012-02-21
<limescout> hey, just installed the latest version of xubuntu on my laptop, it's going good so far
<godmachine-e350> whats the deal with grub not being displayed at boot and the monitor being shut off after POST until the display manager initializes X ?
<godmachine-e350> i've installed 3 xubuntu installs (2 of them 11.10, 1 of them 12.04) all of them don't give me a grub menu at boot, and the display doesn't come up until after the X session starts
<godmachine-e350> i know its not just the "quiet" or "nosplash" kernel lines, because grub doesn't even display the menu at all.  i tried to mess with it with grub-customizer + startupmanager and couldn't figure out what the deal was.
<holstein> starn: the performance of the windows driver on that hardware is irrelavant... the *entire* device, including *all* jacks is what you are entering there
<starn> holstein: ok.. and what if the ubuntu drivers don't see all the jacks? i would assume something is configured wrongly.. i been readin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585047
<starn> be right back.
<starn> holstein: hey i got it to detect more than one device... kinda.. it's actually detecting sub device now..
<user1_> guys, anyone got a background with the plymouth SOLAR THEME in 1366x768 res??
<user1_> I want to make the login bg the same as the splash
<user1_> having difficulties doing it
<holstein> starn: not really though.. if you only have the one device..
<holstein> starn: whats really going to make a difference is either the kernel or the ALSA version.. thats why i suggested live CD, since that is an easy way to try different versions and not break something
<popsch> which command line utility can play wav files?
<popsch> the answer is vlc with the dummy interface: vlc -I dummy %s
<dankitchen> w
<starn> how do i find my alsa verion holstein ?
<hackview> I am currently running the latest version of ubuntu from the ubuntu site not xubuntu. I am not a big fan of the changes made to the interface (unity?). My Q: Is there an easy upgrade/package I can install in ubuntu to transform ubuntu into xubuntu?
<hackview> reinstalls suck when you have everything setup the way you like it, minus the interesting new interface w/ the latest version of ubuntu, might be switching to xubuntu =)
<hackview> no ideas? I'm running out of PC's and partitions for all my endeavors. I will lurk for a moment and see if someone answers :) thanks
<holstein> hackview: xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> or just XFCE...
<Unit193> !purexfce |or if you wish this
<ubottu> or if you wish this: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<xchrisx> hey guys, i'm having trouble installing xubuntu.. i can run the livecd just fine but when i try to install and restart my comp, the system hangs
<xchrisx> where should i start for debugging?
<nicofs> what is the/a recommended alternative to cheese? I just want to take pictures with my webcam...
<nicofs> cheese and all the files needed would take up 75MB of hdd space... that's just too much...
<Marzata> and your hdd is 20 MB?
<nicofs> Marzata, my dl allowance is limited
<nicofs> hdd is 4GB
<Marzata> flash drives are even more
<nicofs> Marzata, my hdd is an eMMC and thus more or less a flash drive...
<gour> today i'm going to put latest xubuntu on my friend's netbook and wonder whether images can be used with usb stick?
<Myrtti> they should work fine
<mongy> gour: if you mean booting the iso itself, then yes.
<mongy> gour: well, either way, you can put it to usb stick like 3 different ways.
<gour> mongy: excuse me, was afk...
<gour> mongy: so, i can just dd iso to the stick?
<mongy> gour: yup
<gour> mongy: thanks..already doing it
<mongy> I just a stick with grub2 on then it's a matter of copying a file over anytime I wanna put something differnet on
<gour> heh, on arch i use syslinux as loader
<gour> but maybe using (default) grub2 is more shining which is important for my (she) friend :-)
<mongy> nothing shiny about it, unless you set it up to be
<mongy> meh, hilights script is not doing what it's supposed to.  not showing me mentions/pm
<gour> which client?
<mongy> irssi
<mongy> brb
<gour> my weechat script is also complaining sometime, but i get hilight
<gour> let me try if usb stick boots
<hobgoblin> mongy: working now?
<mongy> hobgoblin: apparently not :(
<hobgoblin> :(
<hobgoblin> I would help - but I ran away screaming from weechat
<mongy> let me try again.
<hobgoblin> mongy: working now perhaps?
<hobgoblin> but I gtg
<mongy> yup
 * gour is installing alternate version under vbox
<duelle> Hi, sometimes my system doesn't boot up to the window manager. After switching to a tty and manually starting lightdm everything works as intended. In my Xorg log there is a line that said: "fatal error: no screens found"
<duelle>  Hi, recently my system (Xubuntu 11.10) sometimes doesn't boot to the window manager and stops somewhere in the boot process. By switching to TTY and starting my window manager service (lightdm)  manually, it starts up correctly and seems to work. Here you can find log outputs that could be helpful: http://pastebin.com/LHVFwMqG
<duelle>  Hi, recently my system (Xubuntu 11.10) sometimes doesn't boot to the window manager and stops somewhere in the boot process. By switching to TTY and starting my window manager service (lightdm)  manually, it starts up correctly and seems to work. Here you can find log outputs that could be helpful: http://pastebin.com/LHVFwMqG (and here my xorg.conf)
<duelle> http://pastebin.com/mLzen4p5
<bazhang> what about using nomodeset
<bazhang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<duelle> bazhang, The thing is, that this problem occurs just in about 1 of 3 boots and not every time. So the driver and the config should be ok? Or is there anything that changes every time?
<bazhang> duelle, what graphics card and what driver
<duelle> nvidia GeForce GTS450 and the xubuntu recommended driver version 280.13 (from "additional drivers")
<bazhang> hmm thats odd
<duelle> And this problem occured  the first time just 1 or 2 days ago. I didn't change anything graphic-driver related. The only "system" changes i made were the recommended updates by update manager ..
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> How do I find out the MAC address in (X)Ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> Wait. ifconfig > HWaddr?
<duelle> yes ;)
<ThePendulum> Thanks :)
<ThePendulum> Is there anything I need to set within (X)Ubuntu for Wake-on-LAN to work?
<duelle> ThePendulum, didn't ever try that, but found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588 and http://www.blog.highub.com/php/php-core/set-ubuntu-up-for-wake-on-lan/ perhaps that helps?
<ThePendulum> Thanks, I'll read that then :)
<ThePendulum> Haha, 'dialup friendly', haven't seen that in a while
<duelle> :D I can't tell you anymore about that .. as I said .. didn't ever try it ..
<duelle> Good luck
<ThePendulum> Thanks :)
<ThePendulum> I think it's going to be quite neat to be able to start and control my computer using just my phone, lol
<xubuntu648> hi
<xubuntu648> any one here
<xubuntu648> my mouse is not working help please?
<ThePendulum> Have you tried another mouse, to be sure it's not a hardware failure?
<xubuntu648> yup i have windows and its working there?
<ThePendulum> That's rather strange
<ThePendulum> You're on Windows now?
<ThePendulum> Or another system?
<xubuntu648> its just a fresh install of x 11.10
<ThePendulum> I mean right now
<ThePendulum> Are you using Xubuntu without a cursor at this moment?
<xubuntu648> yup
<ThePendulum> Kudos to you in the first place, lol
<ThePendulum> Is the cursor stuck somewhere, or just completely invisible?
<xubuntu648> stuck
<xubuntu648> in the middle
<ThePendulum> Is your mouse wireless or wired?
<xubuntu648> wired mouse of hp
<ThePendulum> They make mouses now?
<ThePendulum> Anyway, I assume you have tried to replug it?
<xubuntu648> nope not yet :P
<ThePendulum> Well, get your ass of that chair and try it! :P
<xubuntu648> nope not worked xD
<duelle> Whats the exact name of that mouse? Perhaps there are any known issues on the net?
<xubuntu648> idk its 5 years old and its sticker is faded
<duelle> xubuntu648, so it doesn't have any futuristic features that could be the cause for the missing support or anything like that ;)
<duelle> ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu648: is that an usb mouse or a com mouse?
<xubuntu648> nope its working perfectly in ubuntu 11.04
<xubuntu648> but a wired fuck has happed
<xubuntu648> now!
<duelle> ?^^
<TheSheep> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xubuntu648> com mouse
<xubuntu648> oow
<TheSheep> xubuntu648: com mouse won't work out of the box, you need to configure them in xorg.conf
<xubuntu648> how?
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xubuntu648> ok i will try thanx for help
<duelle> Good luck
<ThePendulum> Alright, my PC is able to wake up from Hibernation now
<ThePendulum> Pity I can't wake it up from complete off
<ThePendulum> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ThePendulum> Aha
<sandra> G'day my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra> I trust you are all doing well today :-)
<sandra> I was hoping that someone here could be kind of enough to tell me how I get Xfce speaker icon in the tool bar to act like the Ubuntu speaker icon which works well with Pulseaudio and can perform simple tasks such as switching from my built in mic and speakers to my wireless USB headset.
<sandra> I truly enjoy what I am seeing in Xubuntu but that nagging inability to make the switch from laptops internal speakers and mic to my wireless usb headset and not work is very annoying. Thank you for your thoughtful answers in advance :-)
<holstein> sandra: i use pavucontrol
<sandra> holstein, Thank you so much for your help. But is there no way to use the gnome sound applet found in Ubuntu and use it in Xubuntu ? There was a ubuntu based Xfce distro that achieved it but is no longer active. I thought if they could do it why not Xubuntu ?
<sandra> holstein, I think it would make Xubuntu more user friendly for basic sound tasks.
<Marzata> xubuntu LTS is based on debian testing?
<sandra> I hope Xubuntu considers using the Ubuntu sound applet to make audio switching tasks that much easier until Xfce can create comparable audio program.
<sandra> Marzata, Yes it is
<sandra> Marzata, But Ubuntu has it's own customizations that it add's to the Debian Testing kernel.
<Marzata> and regular versions are based on debian unstable?
<sandra> Marzata, ubuntu does use it yes
<Marzata> so LTS are based on different debian?
<sandra> Marzata, For Ubuntu's customized use yes.
<Marzata> what ubuntu customizations are added to debian tested?
<sandra> Marzata, I have no idea specifically what those customizations may be unfortunately.
<sandra> But got to love Google :-)
<Marzata> love machines?
<gour> any advice how big root (lvm) partition to use for x86_64 install?
<gour> putting xubuntu on my friend's netbook and want to partition disk Small /boot, root & home
<gour> another question, how big swap for netbook with 4GB memory?
<Marzata> 10 GB is OK
<Marzata> swap min like the mem
<gour> ok, thanks
<Unit193> An example "High RAM and high disk space With 2 GiB RAM and 100 GB hard disk, use 2 GiB for swap since hard disk space is plentiful."
<gour> since we us lvm, we acan always shrink/extend later...
<hobgoblin> gour: I got 3Gb RAM 2Gb of swap - used perhaps 100Kb of it once - but it depends what you want to do - if you hibernate I would have RAM=SWAP
<gour> good, thanks
<hobgoblin> or suspend - can never remember which without looking - /me is getting to old to remember
<doc|work> hey, I come in to work today and get an update notification that the following packages would be from unauthenticated sources: libvorbis0a libvorbisenc2 libvorbisfile3. Anyone know why? Is it related to Independent being the selected sources on the "Other Software" tab
<doc|work> ?
<doc|work> oops, just realised I'm using xubuntu at home and ubuntu at work. Sorry. Will ask in the appropriate channel. It's early :)
<xubuntu652> i got a question
<autif> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu652> ok, I've just finished up install Xubuntu 11.10, and the bottom of the window is cut off, my netbook is 1024x600
<knome> xubuntu652, alt+drag
<xubuntu652> omg thats such a dumb ques...thanks so much thats done the trick.
<recon_lap> hi, unity refugee here, how's everything in xubuntu land?
<likemindead> Brilliant! :D
<Marzata> xubuntu is the best distro
<recon_lap> good to hear, been look at alternatives and think xfce is the place for me :)
<Marzata> and the most stylish one
<recon_lap> well, feck stylish, i want a light weight desktop with maximum functionality and configuration, and i don't care if i can impress smart phone users with wobbly windows or other nonsense :)
<magerquark> recon_lap, xubuntu is the version to go for
<magerquark> recon_lap, or lubuntu
<recon_lap> yes, but i'm wondering if sticking with ubuntu is the way to go considering their recent lack of judgement.
<Marzata> lubuntu is amateurish
<magerquark> Marzata, why? my nieces use it in an old computer and it runs real smooth
<Guest83971> if i want to install xubuntu on a new machien sometime this week, am i better off with 12.04 alpha 2 or 11.10?  that is, will alpha 2 updates get to release more easily than 11.10 upgrade?
<pleia2> Guest83971: you don't want to use alpha releases on production machines you depend upon, there will be bugs
<magerquark> Guest83971, use 11.10 and mount you home-directory on a different partition, as soon as 12.04 is a few months old i would install a fresh 12.04
<pleia2> you can upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 (I always do the upgrades)
<pleia2> no need for a fresh install
<recon_lap> Guest83971: I generaly will wait a month or more before upgrading to any new release, gives time for bugs to be sorted out so i dont have to deal with them
<Guest83971> pleia2: it is my personal laptop.  i just know that funny things often happen during update.  if i do what you suggest then during the install i still select /home but don't format it and it'll associated the new account with the existing /home/user directory?
<magerquark> a would also wait one or two months before switching to a new version, also i would always do a clean install
<pleia2> Guest83971: I've never had problems with the upgrades, I don't know about the fresh install method with separate home that magerquark is suggesting
<recon_lap> Guest83971: I always put my home on it's own partition, it's just so handy
<Guest83971> recon_lap: i plan to put home on its own partition.  just wasn't sure how to gracefully install and associate the account again
<magerquark> i had a few issues with upgrades, so i recommend a new installation, just from my experience
<recon_lap> Guest83971: normally it works very well. but past performance is no guarantee of future outcomes
<recon_lap> Guest83971: i'v also had issues with upgrades, but not for a few years, but i stick to LST releases
<recon_lap> LTS*
<Guest83971> so this is why i was asking.  all of the potential problems with upgrading and recommending fresh installs.  so if i was doing fresh install today, you think it is any safer to fresh install latest precise (alpha2, not nightly) and get the updates vs fresh install 11.10 and then wait 4 months (release + 2) and then fresh install 12.04
<magerquark> Guest83971, pleia2 suggest to install 11.10 and with a later upgrade to 12.04, i suggest 11.10 and a later new installation of 12.04
<recon_lap> Guest83971: cant answer that, I don't like unity, feel that gnome-shell is not ready for release to a large user base. currently I'm on 10.04 and will be staying there for a while yet, I've still got a year of support.
<recon_lap> Guest83971: been a happy ubuntu user for years but stating to feel that conical is losing it's way.
<recon_lap> so i have a dilemma =-O
<Guest83971> i moved to xubuntu because of unity and gnome3
<recon_lap> Guest83971: My worry is that the core ideals of ubuntu are changing and don't match what I want for an OS. and that this goes farther that unity, there is a lot of sloppiness in Ubuntu lately, sound-juicer and multi disc ripping is a example of what I mean, bug is 6 months old, a fix has been created, but it still has not been pushed into the repos.
<Guest83971> recon_lap: do you plan to hop to another distro?
<recon_lap> Guest83971: the more i think about it the more it seem the best course, I just what a OS that does what i want and is stable and well maintained, I don't want to spend time messing about with my OS. Big decision, but i'v been trying out different distros on my media rig to see what I will do.
<pleia2> can you guys bring this over to #xubuntu-offtopic?
<pleia2> (it's getting quite off-topic for support :))
<recon_lap> sure sorry
<inkognito> why is the xscreensaver logon window so damn ugly?
<cutgah> i just typed in: sudo apt-get install update (which i hadn't done in a long time) and all of a sudden i can't watch live streams in firefox. What do? :I
<youcef> salut tous le monde
<youcef> qui a une idée sur la raison pour laquelle j'obtiens ça: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6426/rosehzo.jpg
<youcef> ?
<knome> !fr | youcef
<ubottu> youcef: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<youcef> ah my bad
<youcef> hello everybody
<youcef> who might have an Idea about the cause of this problem: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6426/rosehzo.jpg
<holstein> youcef: whats the issue?
<youcef> the header doesn't appear
<youcef> it should be blue with the word "welcome" on it
<youcef> (or it's translation to the used language)
<holstein> you could poke around for a bug report about it... i wouldnt lose sleep over it though
<youcef> btw it's on a live CD which I'm tryin to costumize
<holstein> maybe something you have done has broken the welcome banner or whatever.. again, that wouldnt be a deal breaker for me
<youcef> I didn't touch ubiquity
<youcef> I just installed some software
<holstein> cool.... id still say its probably safe to say in something in your config or whatever
<youcef> that's why I don't want to post a bug
<youcef> I think it's some frontend-gtk related
<knome> afaik that only happens with ubiquity
<knome> (i noticed he left, but anyway)
<Marzata> why use any other lang than EN for interfaces?
<knome> because not all of us are as good in english
<Marzata> you in Finland? cmon...
<Marzata> linux, irc, ... all comes from .fi
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know if it's possible to extract files out of their folders?
<Marzata> even Rovaniemi ... :)
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: what do you mean?
<knome> Marzata, yes, hki
<ThePendulum> Well, I got a bunch of video files, and each file has its own folder
<ThePendulum> However, I'd like to have all those files in 1 folder, rather than split up in their own folders
<ThePendulum> Main folder > folder 1 > file 1
<ThePendulum> ..................> folder 2 > file 2
<ThePendulum> ..................> folder 3 > file 3
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: just drag them to the directory you want them in
<ThePendulum> Yeah... but that's going to take quite a while
<mongy> use find and xargs?
<TheSheep> or a for loop
<TheSheep> but that's quite advanced
<mongy> my shell-fu isn't so advanced.  basics get me by
<well_laid_lawn> ThePendulum: http://www.howtogeek.com/wiki/Move_Files_Into_One_Directory_in_Linux_With_Find
<ThePendulum> Thanks!
<xubuntu738> Good Day
<xubuntu738> anybody? How can i change screen resolution in Xubuntu?
<mongy> settings > Display ?
<mongy> ThePendulum, is this yours?  http://askubuntu.com/q/61780/26198
<ThePendulum> Haha, nope, I never posted something there before
<ThePendulum> Same issue though
<mongy> just saw it and thought, hmm..
<ThePendulum> Nope, sorry :p
<mongy> ugh, never looked at the date it was asked.  wasn't you then unless you been stuck with the issue for 5months.
<ThePendulum> Welll that date is rather hard to see
<Phips-> moin
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<Phips-> thx
<Phips-> I have a Question to xubuntu
<ThePendulum> You are allowed to ask that Question, sir!
<Phips-> my Computer has a RAM with 512 MB, at the moment is there installed XP
<Phips-> :D ^^
<ThePendulum> Ooooooh 512MB and XP, good ol' days
<Phips-> jep right ^^ :)
<ThePendulum> So, what's the Question? :o
<Phips-> yes:
<ThePendulum> I'm getting nervous!
<Phips-> I want to install Xubuntu on this Computer, what things I should prepare ?
<Phips-> ok, the Backup  I thing first
<ThePendulum> Well, you need to back-up whatever you'd like to keep and you need to create an installation disk/usb
<ThePendulum> Yep.
<Phips-> ^^
<Phips-> so, download the files from Internet or buy a CD for booting
<Phips-> !?!?
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ThePendulum> I'd recommend downloading them, unless you want to waste money
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ThePendulum> I am willing to assist you
<mongy> Phips-, you'd best try it out in a vm first maybe if your experience is limited.
<ThePendulum> Well
<ThePendulum> Just make sure you have a working copy of Windows around in case something goes wrong
<ThePendulum> And make sure everything's backed up
<ThePendulum> Do you have a USB stick lying around?
<Phips-> can I make a CD of XP or is that not allowed / not availaible
<Phips-> ?
<Phips-> yes USB oc
<ThePendulum> That's an illegal practise, as XP is licensed software that should be paid for
<Phips-> I thought that, ok ^^
<ThePendulum> However, making an XP CD is more likely to go wrong than an Ubuntu CD
<Phips-> The comp. is my father´s, he only uses the functions like writing texts or sending mails ...
<ThePendulum> If the PC has a working optical drive and you've got an empty disc, there isn't much that could go wrong
<ThePendulum> Do you have another PC available?
<ThePendulum> In case something DOES go wrong, you could ask (us) for assistance?
<Phips-> so, the Comp is IMO to weak for the XP
<Phips-> yes, I´m sitting here at another Comp
<ThePendulum> Strange, 512MB should be fine. However, it's vulnerable for viruses ofcourse
<Phips-> (Laptop)
<ThePendulum> Alright
<ThePendulum> Just download Xubuntu 11.10 and burn it to a disk :)
<ThePendulum> The ISO that is
<Phips-> the 512MB are ok, but he´s very slow, and makes too much in the background, my father don´t need
<ThePendulum> If you click the file, Windows will most likely assume you want to burn it
<ThePendulum> But Xubuntu is a great alternative
<ThePendulum> It should indeed run a tad quicker than XP
<Phips-> Yes, I think, that my new netbook gets the Ubuntu Reamix
<Phips-> It´s great, but I want the GNOME DE and not the Unity -.-
<ThePendulum> Gnome 2.0?
<Phips-> I don´t know it exactly, the GNOME you´re getting with the netbook reamix of ubuntu
<ThePendulum> What do you dislike about Unity, the way it works or its stability?
<mongy> xfce is as close to gnome2 as you need
<ThePendulum> ^
<ThePendulum> I was about to take the longer route of saying what mongy did more quickly.
<mongy> netbook remix is 10.04
<Phips-> xfce is the DE with Xubuntu afaik
<Phips-> yes, 10.04 or 10.10 my classteacher told me :)
<mongy> ubuntu 10.04 that is and hence gnome2
<ThePendulum> Xubuntu == Ubuntu
<Phips-> jo
<ThePendulum> It's just Ubuntu + Xfce, rather than Ubuntu + Unity/Gnome 3.2
<ThePendulum> So if you like the Gnome 2.x look, I'd recommend Xubuntu ^^
<Phips-> Xubuntu is for old and new comps IMO a great OS for people, who haven´t got THIS big reqirements
<Phips-> *requirements :)
<mongy> I have 8gigasquats of ram and an i7 and an ati 1gb
<mongy> :0
<Phips-> - - -
<mongy> and  I use it :)  prefer it.
<Phips-> I have an dualcore with 2,2GHz and 3GB RAM, using f***ing Vista *sry*
<ThePendulum> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T, 8GB RAM and Radeon 6850 graphics card... still Xubuntu for me :P
<Phips-> *jealous* ;)
<ThePendulum> AMD graphics: never again!
<ThePendulum> Vista? D:
<ThePendulum> At least get yourself Windows 7
<ThePendulum> Or just (X)Ubuntu :p
<Phips-> The comp is 4 1/2 years old, if he isn´t the "nokia" from the Labbies, he will die soon
<mongy> 7 is an improvement but still aint all great
<ThePendulum> Well, it's a lot better than Vista
<ThePendulum> Use either XP or 7 if you're Windowsy
<Phips-> win 7: ooookeee, Vista: noooooooooo, XP Home: oookeee, XP Professional: yyyyessss :)
<ThePendulum> Linux: I am ze boss.
<ThePendulum> Well
<Phips-> Linux: great :d
<ThePendulum> 4½ computer doesn't nessecarily have to die
<Phips-> but I think my next big Laptop is going to be an MacAir ...
<ThePendulum> My ol' Acer is doing great, it's 5 years old now
<ThePendulum> 2007
<ThePendulum> Mac? D:
<Phips-> no, oc not, but he´s runnig sometimes 2 weeks through ...
<ThePendulum> Why?
<ThePendulum> 2 weeks?
<Phips-> Mac: sth other a time ...
<Phips-> jo
<Phips-> father´s comp we´ve talked about is now 7 1/2 years ...
<Phips-> one good old HP
<Phips-> ok guys, I´m going to bed
<ThePendulum> I'd rather buy a good yet cheaper laptop and be able to put Windows, Linux and OS X on it, than a Mac with only the ability to put OS X on it
<knome> guys, #xubuntu-offtopic
<ThePendulum> Offtopic?
<Phips-> wish you good night, thx for help :)
<ThePendulum> 'night Phips-
<knome> ThePendulum, this channel is for support
<Phips-> night, will see us soon ...
<ThePendulum> Well, this guy wants to know if Xubuntu is the right choice for his dads' system
<ThePendulum> And there's no one else in here dying for help
<knome> that's no excuse  to fill the chan with win talk
<ThePendulum> I think those rules are there to prevent rubbishtalk being more significant than actual questions. I see no need in moving the conversation elsewhere if we are basically the only active people in this channel, and are having a rather relevant discussion.
<ThePendulum> There isn't a constant stream of questions. That means, if discussion isn't allowed besides discussion 100% relevant to Xubuntu, the channel will be completely inactive in no time, for no one will await questions for multiple hours straight.
<knome> i understand your point, but there can't be exceptions for rules
<mongy> ThePendulum, best not irritate the ops :)
<knome> ThePendulum, don't take it personally. i'm not whistling the game off from the first ot comment, just making sure we can keep the channel open for support
<mongy> I see a lot of xubuntu questions in #ubuntu, which possibly explains things..
<ThePendulum> I allow anyone to come here and ask a question, and I will stop any conversation I was having and focus on the question
<ThePendulum> But what's wrong with maintaining the activity in a channel so people who actually want to ask a question, have some people available to help them?
<knome> ThePendulum, the people can be available even if they didn't post anything to the channel
<knome> (until a support question)
<Myrtti> many people are intimitated from asking their question if there is an ongoing discussion going on that they don't understand
<knome> ThePendulum, but really, those are the channel rules which you have agreed upon when joining, so please follow them
<ThePendulum> True, but eventually, most people won't even care to visit the channel if nothing's going on anyway
<ThePendulum> I certainly will
<ThePendulum> But honestly, I don't feel like asking someone to leave just because he wants to discuss his needs for Xubuntu. I don't think that will convince anyone of using Xubuntu.
<knome> ThePendulum, that discussion i fine. going to win/mac is offtopic.
<ThePendulum> It was a topic that lasted for 2 replies each...
<knome> ThePendulum, maybe you should reread the code of conduct and guidelines if in doubt
<nikolaj_basher> Can anyone tell my why it dosn't support danish language. I have installed it but I can activate it
<ThePendulum> And as of the logs, it didn't really annoy anyone who was asking a question
<ThePendulum> nikolaj_basher: Do you mean the OS in general, or a specific program? I have installed Xubuntu in Danish before, I think
<knome> ThePendulum, #ubuntu-ops, if you really must continue arguing on channel rules.
<ThePendulum> I wouldn't even have started the conversation if it was up to me, honestly
<knome> ThePendulum, in that case in take it you have read the !coc and 1guidelines and will respect them
<ThePendulum> nikolaj_basher: Can you see Danish is installed in the Language Support window?
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, I can see it is installing the language, but I can't choose i after the installation
<ThePendulum> nikolaj_basher: In what way can't you choose it? Is it greyed out, or does it simply not apply when you select it?
<ThePendulum> Where have you tried choosing it?
<ThePendulum> During login, or afterwards in the Language Support window?
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, grayed out
<nikolaj_basher> Language support window
<ThePendulum> Have you tried the "Install / Remove Languages..." and reinstalled Danish?
<nikolaj_basher> yes
<nikolaj_basher> dosn't mather
<ThePendulum> I am now installing Danish myself, hoping to find the issue
<ThePendulum> Hmmm
<ThePendulum> nikolaj_basher: 'Grab' Dansk, and move it above English or whatever languages that are installed
<ThePendulum> Then click 'Apply System-Wide'
<ThePendulum> Have you tried that?
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, yes
<mongy> and keyboard layout?
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum,  the problem is that it dosn't get gray-back as the installed language
<ThePendulum> Dansk is in the list shown at Language Support, right?
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, yes
<ThePendulum> And it's greyed out?
<ThePendulum> mongy: I'm not sure if he wants to change the keyboard layout
<nikolaj_basher> And yes to "Apply System-wide
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to take a screenshot of your Language Support window and upload it?
<ThePendulum> Or do you perhaps have TeamViewer?
<nikolaj_basher> Yes do you where to past it
<ThePendulum> nikolaj_basher: If you take a screenshot, it should show you the option to save
<nikolaj_basher> yes but where do you get it
<ThePendulum> Where you saved it. Probably your Home folder, Home/Pictures folder, or Desktop.
<ThePendulum> You can upload it to, for example, Imgur (www.imgur.com)
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, http://imgur.com/TN0ZK
<ThePendulum> Thanks!
<ThePendulum> Alright
<ThePendulum> Try to click and hold (grab, drag) "Dansk (Danmark)"
<ThePendulum> And move/drag it upwards
<ThePendulum> Until it snaps at the top
<ThePendulum> I will take a few screenshots if that helps
<ThePendulum> http://i.imgur.com/jSktI.jpg <-- drag "Dansk" into that position. (the relevant window is at the left)
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, 2 sek
<ThePendulum> If you can't get it right, you could install TeamViewer and I will do it for you, if you like
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, It turn the right coler Danish and English
<ThePendulum> Is Danish on top
<ThePendulum> + ?
<nikolaj_basher> I need to logout an in to see it works
<nikolaj_basher> is
<ThePendulum> I'll see you in a minute
<nikolaj_basher> ThePendulum, It works thanks :-)
<ThePendulum> Great! No problem :)
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<NewUser> Hi
#xubuntu 2012-02-22
<ThePendulum> Hey
<ThePendulum> Oh, gone
<ThePendulum> Yeah this is kinda what I mean :P
<metasansana> abdicated
<ajin> hi
<ajin> I bought a acer netbook with intel N2600 and itel GMA3600
<ajin> I dont know whether xubuntu works on it
<ajin> anyone could give a idea?
<autif1> probably it does - have you tried the live cd - you might need an external cd drive
<ajin> autif1:well, this GMA3600 CARD is very new, intel just released the driver for windows7, no Linux version is seen
<autif1> ajin - interesting - try xubuntu 12.04 alpha 2 cd - it might have latest drivers. the easiest fastest way would be test using a live cd or a USB drive. I donot know if gms3600 is supported yet or its driver has been backported to older versions of ubuntu or xubuntu - BTW - they use the same linux kernels and hence drivers
<autif1> all the best :-)
<autif1> USB drive meant USB flash drive - presumably the netbook boots from USB
<ajin> autif1: yes,dear. I tried ubuntu11.10 on it last night, and it runed quite slowly, and there's driver missing. My netbook can boot from USB drive
<autif1> cool - try 12.04 alpha 2
<autif1> if that works - you will have it by april end. if not - then you will have to wait until that driver is included in ubuntu or wait until it is in the linux kernel and compile your own kernel. Welcome to Linux :-)
<autif1> gn now
<ajin> autif1:ok, I'm dowloading xubuntu12.04
<ajin> autif1: thx very much, you are a great help
<autif1> all the best. once again gn
<autif1> most welcome
<raevol> am i missing something in gigolo? how to i mount a remote home directory?
<raevol> should i just need to put in sftp://user@host ?
<Unit193> Oneiric? Install gvfs-backends
<raevol> 11.10
<raevol> still need it?
<Unit193> 11.10 == Oneiric
<raevol> ah yes that's oenier
<raevol> onieruoiric
<raevol> thanks
<raevol> can i make the root of the mounted folder /home/user instead of / ?
<Unit193> You can make an easy symlink, or **maybe** try in the server 10.1.1.53:/home/unit193, but I don't think that'd work.
<raevol> yea that didn't work
<raevol> i can't make / a symmlink to /home/raevol :/
<raevol> not without a pocket plane or something haha
<ajin> it's quiet and refreshing here:D
<ajin> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ajin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> =)
<ajin> !ask | ajin
<ubottu> ajin, please see my private message
<well_laid_lawn> !messagethebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ajin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ajin> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ajin> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Marzata> !!
<Marzata> !?
<ajin> !!
<ajin> !?
<Marzata> !#
<ajin> !#
<Marzata> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ajin> no answer received
<Marzata> !wtf
<ajin> bot is having its dinner
<Marzata> he lives in Alaska?
<ajin> Marzata: no "f" word, bro
<Marzata> ajin: only politically correct language, bro?
<Marzata> you must be European :)
<ajin> keeping on guessing
<ajin> :-D
<ajin> i found the ubottu is kind of fun,when i feel boring\
<ajin> !metaquestion
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<well_laid_lawn> there is an offtopic channel if you just want to chat - this channel is for xubuntu support
<ajin> ok, sorry
<Marzata> #xubuntu-offtopic is boring
<ajin> unetbootin just freeze when it reachs 5%, anyone know how?
<ajin> hello? Could anyone give me a hand?
<well_laid_lawn> ajin: I never used unetbootin but check this link
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ajin> azamingly, after a long time of waiting, unetbootin just finiched its task
<ajin> thx the same
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xsl> morning how do i prevent xubuntu to load the login manager, and stay on terminal
<TheSheep> xsl: sudo update-rc.d lightdm disable
<xsl> tyvm
<TheSheep> yw
<NyLes_> how to stop server?
<NyLes_> how can i stop xserver..
<jadoe> sudo service stop lightdm
<jadoe> (if you are using lightdm)
<NyLes_> jadoe: i just installed xubuntu? do you think its lightdm? i don't know lol inform me..
<tsimpson> NyLes_: Xubuntu should use lightdm, yes
<baizon> xubuntu is using lightdm
<NyLes_> tsimpson: thanks..
<NyLes_> tsimpson: what is the default editor? im trying to edit blacklist.conf..
<tsimpson> nano should be pre-installed (for editing in a terminal)
<tsimpson> not sure what the default GUI text editor is
<NyLes_> tsimpson: thanks..
<bazhang> !find leafpad
<ubottu> Found: leafpad
<TheSheep> !info leafpad
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.17-5 (oneiric), package size 101 kB, installed size 824 kB
<NyLes_> can i updgrade xubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 without installing it again?
<knome> NyLes_, yes, but you have to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.0
<knome> NyLes_, you should wait for 12.04 which is out in april
<knome> bbl ->
<NyLes_> knome: aw.. lol ok thanks..
<knome> (you can direct upgrade 10.04->12.04)
<baizon> tsimpson: default text editor is leafpad
<baizon> or on older versions mousepad
<bazhang> lucky guess
<baizon> upgrade is only possible from 10.04 to 12.04
<NyLes_> sudo service stop lightdm says unrecognized service
<baizon> or 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<bazhang> 10.04 is gdm
<NyLes_> bazhang: big thanks..
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1.3 (oneiric), package size 94 kB, installed size 428 kB
<baizon> yeah lightdm is since 11.10
<NyLes_> what's the difference?
<baizon> resources and dependencies
<baizon> lightdm doesnt require gnome
<NyLes_> is lightdm faster?
<baizon> NyLes_: yes, because GDM requires the GNOME session to start, while LightDM does not have any such requirements.
<NyLes_> baizon: i see... do you think xubuntu 11.10 will run fine with my 10 year old pc having 512MB RAM?
<baizon> NyLes_: if xubuntu 10.04 runs fine, 12.04 will do it too :)
<gambo> Is terminalrc documented anywhere?
<gambo> I just want my cursor to blink, I know, I'm a freak...
<TheSheep> gambo: you have a gui for changing the settings of terminal
<gambo> TheSheep:  unfortunately the blinkocity of the cursor isn't among them
<TheSheep> the most comprehensive documentation I found is here: http://git.xfce.org/apps/terminal/tree/terminal/terminal-preferences.c
<TheSheep> you can also use the settings editor
<mongy> I use tilda, it blinks.
<Marzata> I want my cursor to blink, too.
<gambo> Ah, I was having trouble because I was looking at /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/Terminal/terminalrc when I should have been looking at ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<gambo> I guess xfce is driven by some "large and in charge" personality who hates blinking cursors?
<baizon> hehe
<Marzata> I want my cursor to blink, too.
<faryshta> Hi. How do I put a wifi icon on XFCE?
<holstein> faryshta: i would just use the network manager.. what do you have in mind? there are lots of ways to get feedback somewhere on the desktop
<faryshta> holstein, I already have something installed but I don't know what. I think I just deleted the icon.
<faryshta> holstein, I am connected already but can't see the icon. I am sure its a minor issue.
<holstein> faryshta: i would just right click on the panel and add some things til you see it.. you can also create a new user account, and log in there and see what is in the default panel... or load up the live CD that you likely used to install, and learn what you want to add back :)
<faryshta> holstein, I am watching the 'new items' menu and can't find anything related to wifi.
<holstein> i dont have XFCE running right in front of me, and im about to run out... i think its an "indicator"? something like that...
<holstein> faryshta: it wont say "wifi"... it'll be indicators for other purposes as well... you wont break anything making a panel and just adding them and seeing what they do
<faryshta> holstein, let me look.
<starn> Hello, i'm kinda wondering about really good advanced chess programs and programing tools to program a chess bot.. kinda like crafty so to speak...
<faryshta> holstein, sorry couldn't fin anything remotely related.
<faryshta> holstein, I ran the command nm-applet and fixed the issue. Thanks.
<Kokopilli> Hey, I'm a college student new to programming and such and wanted to get hands on experience and since I use xbuntu would like to contribute somehow to the project. Would anyone be able to tell me how to get started? I'm in my first year of C++ and eager to learn
<pleia2> Kokopilli: might ask in #xubuntu-devel, but we always need testers :)
<Kokopilli> Okay thanks ^_^, And I'd like to try that too, I've never done testing in a formal manner
<starn> Kokopilli: you might try asking Google to be able to be a Tester.. i got the CR-48 laptop by doing so. to help test their chromium OS. never know what's new that they'd like to test.
<Kokopilli> Do you need any kind of background to ask? If you needed a portfolio for programming, My portfolio would be empty, That's why I'm trying to get more involved outside of college
<pleia2> Kokopilli: this is the support channel, you really want #xubuntu-devel
<pleia2> and no, there is no need for a portfolio, ubuntu developers naturally review each other's work before granting commit access
<Kokopilli> Sorry =_=, but no one is answering. I'll just go onto the main site and try piece stuff together there.  Thanks.
<pleia2> I am answering :\
<Kokopilli> Just now =P
<holstein> Kokopilli: also... feel free and join #ubuntustudio-devel ...we just switched to XFCE and are looking for help
<starn> Kokopilli: i have no background other than Testing stuff like Gmail.. and some of their other products.
<starn> what was the general chat channel for ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu?
<pleia2> starn: we have a #xubuntu-offtopic (there is also #ubuntu-offtopic)
<LoneRanger> I just solved an issue I had with Xubuntu and LibreOffice concerning small fonts used in menus by installing libreoffice-gtk
<LoneRanger> I had some difficulty finding the solution and thought I'd post it to the Xubuntu Wiki
<nikolaj_basher> Is there any one from Denmark?
<LoneRanger> the problem is I'm now having difficulty finding where best to post it
<LoneRanger> IMO the official Xubuntu Wiki is tied too much to the Ubuntu wiki
<LoneRanger> Any recommendations for a good Xubuntu specific wiki?
<Marzata> LoneRanger: I am writing one, will be up for 12.04 ...
<LoneRanger> Cool, got an URL yet?
<cc_INC> Wow Marzata!! That's freakin' great!!
<Marzata> not public yet
<Marzata> but will be before the LTS is released
<LoneRanger> OK, thanks, I'll check back in a month or two
<pleia2> LoneRanger: you could report a bug about it and reply with your work around
<pleia2> people will be able to find it that way, the wiki is designed for team notes and work, not actual system documentation or fixes
<mongy> http://pad.xfce.org/ ?
<mongy> it's a place to start anyway
<xubuntu552> installing xubuntu
<Candlehawk> Hello. I appear to have a problem with my wirless, and the Ubuntu forums are kinda slow.
<xubuntu552> whats the problem?
<Candlehawk> Lemmie link you to the ubuntuforum page, ok?
<Candlehawk> because there's a lot of info there.
<Candlehawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11707076
<xubuntu552> Is there a haardware switch on this machine or a keyboard function to enable wireless?
<Candlehawk> There is a keyboard function, yes, but pressing it does nothing. I have tried this with both the proprietary driver and the open sourced driver.
<Candlehawk> I can try to unscrew the panel to the chipset, and see if I can see anything
<xubuntu552> Or try to look in the bios, i have seen options there to control bluetooth and wifi combinations
<Candlehawk> I'll try that first, then.
<Candlehawk> Embedded Wireless Device Radi is enabled.
<mongy> usually the firmware-b43-installer works with your chipset
<Candlehawk> radio*
<xubuntu552> i was installing xubuntu and while installing i could already use this channel, did not know it was possible. System wants to restart now...
<Candlehawk> mongy: Hm. I'll try that next. There doesn't seem to be anything else about wireless except for the already enabled option.
<Candlehawk> I may loose connection for a second, as I'm switching from ethernet to wireless to be able to give the laptop in question the cable
<Candlehawk> lose*
<mongy> both STA and firmware-b43 are described on the wiki as working but if STA does not work then the other usually does.  dont forget to remove completely the STA version first.
<Candlehawk> Woah
<Candlehawk> Ok then.
<Candlehawk> Did everyone get what I was saying before it relogged me like that?
<Candlehawk> Basicly, I tried everything everyone said, nothing worked. Now I'm gonna toggle the bios switch off and on.
<Candlehawk> That didn't work. Would there even be a physical switch on the chipset for me to toggle if I were to remove the panel?
<mongy> do you have 2 wifi devices?
<Candlehawk> In the laptop? Not to my knowledge.
<Candlehawk> It's a stock HP Pavilion dv1000
<mongy> and still saying hard blocked?
<Candlehawk> yes.
<mongy> hotkeys and switches and buis settings make no chamge?
<mongy> change*
<mongy> bios**  arg
<Candlehawk> Been trying them. The "wirless" button on the keyboard is not lighting up, and despite how many times I press it, it does nothing.
<Candlehawk> the output of rfkill list that I have on the forum link I linked remains the same
<mongy> dont know what else to say then.  if enabled in bios and rfkill unblock says still blocked...
<Candlehawk> So should I try to remove the bottom panel and see if I can find a physical hardware switch on the chipset?
<mongy> when you toggle it on/off are you waiting for something to happen with the driver like "networks available" notification ?  if so maybe press once, try rfkill and try again.. and check network manager each time.  removing drivers completely and starting again might help.
<Candlehawk> mongy: I tried that. Hm. How would I go about safely removing all wireless drivers? I don't wanna mess anything up, you know?
<mongy> that post telling you to wget a firmware was not needed... should have used apt packages, they exist and work with your chipset.
<Candlehawk> I see.
<mongy> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<mongy> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge firmware-b43*
<mongy> remove whatever you put i n/lib/firmware
<mongy> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<mongy> sudo modprobe -r wl b43
<mongy> reboot
<Candlehawk> ...I'm going to have to remove 32 files manually. Lovely.
<mongy> hmm.  do you still have the xubuntu cd/usb ?
<Candlehawk> mongy: Yes, I do. Do you think I should just re install it?
<mongy> you know you can install the driver before anything else.
<mongy> tick both boxes when asked
<Candlehawk> I didn't know that actually
<mongy> updates/3rd party software
<Candlehawk> OH that
<Candlehawk> yea.
<mongy> do that, it will hang for a bit, then you should see notification of networks.  look at network manager to see if its enabled it.  if not, well something wrong
<mongy> you dont have to go any further, just quit the install, nothing has changed.
<Candlehawk> I see
<mongy> its something to try.  a fresh environment.
<Candlehawk> yea.
<Candlehawk> So I hit the install? Or do I do a speical thingie?
<mongy> ?
<mongy> just choose install on boot
<Candlehawk> righto
<mongy> if after ticking both options it goes to next screen and there is nothing in network manager then just quit.
<Candlehawk> Install this third-party software then, next?
<mongy> yes
<mongy> it will seem to hang for a bit.
<mongy> next screen comes up and by then it should have loaded the driver.
<Candlehawk> It just comes up with the options to either install alongside, upgrade, or erase (or something else)
<Candlehawk> what should I do?
<Candlehawk> mongy: Are you still there?
<mongy> dont got any further.  look at network manager
<Candlehawk> So, reboot into my already installed os?
<mongy> no, check while there..now
<beata> Howdy. Found an issue where only some of the cursor theme works. I've set whiteglass from settings manager; the text insert cursor appears, the fingerpointen cursor appears, but the arrowpointen cursor is still the default. Any ideas?
<Candlehawk> beata: try reloading the DE. Like a quick log in and out should do it. Or did you already try that?
<beata> I just did the logout/login thing.
<Candlehawk> mongy: Was that sarcasm? Because if so that is actually possible to do.
<mongy> during install you can install the driver (2 ticks) and then connect to your wifi with network manager at top..as usualy
<Candlehawk> mongy: Yea. Tried that, it says that the proprietary wirless driver is in use, and when the proprietary dirver is in use, then there isn't even the option to connect wirelessly.
<mongy> ok try this.
<mongy> reboot into live
<Candlehawk> as in the live disk? or the installed OS?
<mongy> do a sudo apt-get update and install firmware-b43-installer
<mongy> live mode
<mongy> not installed
<Candlehawk> ok. Currently in it.
<Candlehawk> or do you want me to reboot into it without anything loaded?
<mongy> reboot
<Candlehawk> says the same thing when I have it normally. It says the wireless is disabled by hardware switch.
<mongy> tried the switches?
<Candlehawk> Sorry about that
<Candlehawk> Back now.
<Candlehawk> It says the same things, that wireless is disabled by a hardware switch.
<mongy> aargh, daily ffmpeg compile, Y U NO DEVEDE
<mongy> ok,  well, im stumped
<Candlehawk> mongy: Well that's disconcernting, there's not really anywhere else to go.
<mongy> I know :(
<Candlehawk> I suppose I can wait for others.
<Candlehawk> You sure got me a lot farther than the forums did.
<mongy> looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  ?
<Candlehawk> I'll check that out
<beata> The only thing that comes to my mind, is if it's one of those builtin wifi like those old Centrinos?
<Candlehawk> Well, it is 8 year old hardware.
<beata> Is your wifi builtin?
<mongy> mine is bcm4312(lpphy) and needs the STA and works great.    laptop.
<beata> What is a STA?
<mongy> proprietary driver from broadcom
<mongy> I also have a spare usb stick, cost me like £4
<mongy> plugs in and goes.  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Technologies-802-11N-150Mbps-Wireless-Compatible/dp/B0035FVL4G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317666395&sr=8-2
<Candlehawk> Weird, it says the STA should work for the BCM4311
<mongy> Candlehawk, yes.  and the firmware-b43
<mongy> why I said if STA dont work, the other usually would.
<beata> Argh, yes. Sadly, mine own is a bit too old to have much built-in. But as if to compensate, it has quite a lot built-out.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/701259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701259 in linux (Ubuntu) "dell-laptop module hard blocks wifi on Dell Vostro 1520" [Medium,Triaged]
<Candlehawk> recon_lap: I'm sorry, I haven't really ever used this site, it's a bit unintuitive what to do.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: it the bug tracking site for ubuntu, sound like you got a similar bug
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: read the bug report, see if it matches you problem, if so add you info to the report
<recon_lap> you/your
<Candlehawk> ah. Well, it seems to be from another model of everything.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: does not mean it's not the same bug, like it the problem is a conflict on the wifi card , you wifi card could share the same hardware even if it's a different model
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: what make model laptop, and did it work before with another version of ubuntu
<Candlehawk> it's an HP pavilion dv1000. This is it's first time with an ubuntu install on it.
<mongy> Candlehawk, do you have windows on it?
<mongy> I've heard of a hotkey to disable it in windows causing problems in ubuntu.. don't ask me how.
<Candlehawk> Did. it's my sisters. She kept getting viruses on it, and having me fix it, so I told her either I'm putting a distro of linux on it or I'm not fixing it anymore.
<Candlehawk> It broke in the previous virus.
<Candlehawk> Like, would not boot.
<mongy> would it be too much bother to install windows again and see it working
<mongy> just trying to rule things out
<Candlehawk> Don't have the install disk. I suppose I could do um, "something" and come back to you with the results. but yes, it would be a touch tough. Wifi did work on it before the OS went kerputs, however.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: can you update on the laptop? using wired connection?
<Candlehawk> Just did an update/upgrade. nothing new.
<Candlehawk> from when I last updated*
<recon_lap> have you enabled  the restricted and multiverse software sources
<Candlehawk> I...no. How do I do that?
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: have a look in software manager, I'm not sure what version you running
<Candlehawk> Xubuntu 11.10
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: I'm still at 10.04, but have a look anyway in software manager under setting -> repositories
<recon_lap> also run lshw -c network and paste the output
<Candlehawk> They apparently changed it. There is no setting option.
<recon_lap> into a pastebin not in chat
<recon_lap> anyone? checking what repo's are available in 11.10?
<Candlehawk> paste.ubuntu.com/853309
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/a/xubudg13t05.htm
<Candlehawk> There is no "software properies"  under system.
<recon_lap> aggh, why do people think it's a good idea to keep moving things around , you sure you in the right menu?
<Candlehawk> yes. Hell, there is not even a true "applications" it's just the menu -> System -> Cluster of stuff.
<Candlehawk> aha. Software Sources is under "Settings"
<GridCube> mmm, im having a weird flash video problem on youtube, if i try to jump on the seek bar to a different point on a video the image gets stuck, i still hear the video on other scene, but the image gets on still
<GridCube> :/
<Candlehawk> says here I have proprietary drivers and multiverse selected already.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: go to System > Hardware Drivers and see if you get a message
<Candlehawk> I don't have that under system, nore is it under settings.
<Candlehawk> Closest thing I have is additional drivers.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: click on the additonal drives and check that they are activated
<Candlehawk> yes
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: have you restarted since you made your last changes?
<recon_lap> GridCube: can only suggest you install the 'sudo apt-get -install flashnonfree-plugin' dont know if it will help though
<recon_lap> ChanServ: and i mean a full reboot
<GridCube> flash is working
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> its just the seek function on youtub that fails
<Candlehawk> recon_lap: Yes. I did a full reboot.
<Candlehawk> still not working.
<Candlehawk> Hold on. It's not showing up. Maight I need to start it in ifconfig? I don't remember the syntax for that, however.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: Do a power cycle, networking can be totally flaky on 64bit machines
<Candlehawk> I do not believe it's 64 bit. I think it's 32 bit.
<Candlehawk> I installed it with an i386 install disk, and it's 8 years old.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: ok, was a setting on the wifi card was 64bit, I made an assumption. go back into hardware manager and disable the properity driver and try again, after that i'm out of ideas
<mongy> Candlehawk, still hard blocked I guess?
<Candlehawk> wait, is there a way to start it if it exists with ifconfig?
<mongy> next stop, ebay for a £4 150mbps stick :)
<ThePendulum> How do I cd onto another hard drive?
<Candlehawk> but...gah. It shouldn't need this.
<mongy> normally doesnt.
<Candlehawk> Mightn't it be possible that I just need to start the device in ifconfig? What would the device be called?
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: i agree :) you could try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 down' and 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: but i'v got a bug on 64bit that requires a hard reboot.
<Candlehawk> no such device. Is there any way to list the possible names of it?
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: nope, it's not even getting to ifconfig
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: lshw -c network
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: think the next step down in the init.d stuff, which I know little of
<Candlehawk> I believe I already did the output for that paste.ubuntu.com/853309
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: yep, but you asked for a command to show network devices with logical names
<Candlehawk> oh
<recon_lap> or should that be interface names
<Candlehawk> hm. What does it mean by network unclaimed?
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: /etc/init.d/networking stop && etc/init.d/networking start might do it
<Candlehawk> paste.ubuntu.com/853361 is the result of that. But it did not work as far as I can tell.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: did you put the commands in separately?
<Candlehawk> I did it exactly as stated, was I not soposed to do that?
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: not sure, dont know if && is valid to separate 2 command.
<Candlehawk> it still did the whole rejecting thing.
<Candlehawk> nothing changed.
<recon_lap> Candlehawk: I'v no idea :)
<Candlehawk> yea. Thinking that dongle is a better idea right now. The card may have broke now that I think about it. It was really faulty and not working a lot when it was on windows. The chip may have finally broken in those 8 years of her spilling MILK and dropping it.
<Candlehawk> because it is not responding at all.
<Candlehawk> thank you, gentelmen, for trying to fix a probably physicaly broken card. I'm sorry.
<Candlehawk> ;)
<mongy> be nice to know if  a windows install makes it work
<mongy> well, if you think it's faulty, dig it out and give it a clean..
<mongy> a little air compressor won't hurt
<Candlehawk> mongy: No, when it was on windows it was constantly going on and off and stopping to work randomly etc. etc. was only getting worse and worse. It was breaking. I just didn't see that without this context. I'll try to clean it, but it may be even beyond a clean.
<mongy> ah
<Candlehawk> With all the times my sister has dropped it, hit it, spilled liquids on it, got chocolate stuck in it's vents, I don't think it is in the realm of "just clean it" but I shall try.
<Candlehawk> We've had this thing for 8 years, and she's 10. It's a miracle it works at all.
<Candlehawk> ...the RAM smells of old milk.
<ronsonol> Alluva sudden Gimp segfaults and crashes when I close the layers window.  Was something updated last couple days?
<Candlehawk> not unless you updated it.
<mongy> not here.
<ronsonol> Run a general update about daily.
<ronsonol> Also won't retain a selection when move to another tool.
<Candlehawk> Ah. I see. Uh. I don't know of any update to gimp, but then again I don't image edit much. I suppose I could try and check
<mongy> purge and reinstall it
<mongy> maybe remove your .gimp as well
<ronsonol> mongy tried that, but didn't remove the .gimp folder.
<ronsonol> That's next.  Then a bug report, I suppose.
<Candlehawk> Um. The thing wasn't physicaly connected. That may have something to do with why the wirless isn't working -_-
<w30> The only way to check hardware for sure is to substitute both ways: The problem should disappear with a new part and double check the problem should follow the old hardware to a new use.
<Candlehawk> w30: the machine is 8 years old. If this doesn't work to fix it I'm just gonna get a dongle.
<w30> bad connections can disappear by replacing only one half of it.
<Candlehawk> My point is, it's a $118 laptop that is 8 years old. It will cost more to replace the chipset than it will to get a dongle.
<Candlehawk> yea. THing is still broken.
<w30> Candlehawk, and a bad part in an old box can call for a whole new box, and operating system from the economics of continued utility of future cost allocation.
<w30> I have thrown good money after bad money too many times in computers and especially automobiles
<w30> Candlehawk, a dongle c have a life after the laptop at least.
<w30> c/can
<Candlehawk> the chip is encrusted with chocolate. Never give a 10 year old a laptop.
<mongy> lol
<mongy> clean it
<w30> Candlehawk,  Naw... a kid needs a computer of their own. Just consider it education costs.
<mongy> or lick it off
<Candlehawk> mongy: forgot to say, it is also held together by it. it's cracked from her dropping it. Can't even begin to tell you how many times I've heard a crash comming from her room and her yelling "I'm alright" and hurredly placing it back on the table.
<w30> Candlehawk, make 'em dual boot Linux and Windows from age 1
<Candlehawk> w30: Well, I'm 17. She's my sister. I have only been using Linux for about a year or so now. However, she's using it now and loving it.
<w30> Candlehawk, My grand daughter cut her teeth on free Linux games at 7  years old; Now I go to her for help. Ha
#xubuntu 2012-02-23
<recon_lap> never set this up but seems like a good idea for young childern
<recon_lap> http://www.howtogeek.com/54036/how-to-create-a-family-friendly-ubuntu-setup/
<Candlehawk> Is it bad that my imidiate thought was how to go around all the security?
<w30> recon_lap, all I ever did was not give admin rights. I keep a user B on the box so I just replace my kids borked home directory with user B and then chown from user B to kids user name and off she goes again. I look at her old home and transfer some data files like movies and photos
<w30> recon_lap, I believe in preparing the kid for the cruel world rather than isolating the kid; Sooner than later the kid is gona find the real world
<recon_lap> w30: the time limit and cut-off time seem like they would be very useful to me
<w30> recon_lap, that's fine but I am involved close enough just to say ok, shut it down or whatever
<w30> recon_lap, if you use the computer for a baby sitter I would guess it will fail you because the kids are always smarter than adults
<w30> recon_lap, we all need to remind kids that everything on the net is not socially acceptable and teach them not to do it and why.
<w30> recon_lap, and I know it's easier said than done and I fail at it also.
<w30> recon_lap, best to not let kids watch politicians on the net or tv.
<ajin> autif1: Good morning !
<autif1> ajin - good morning, its 7:45 pm here, how are things
<autif1> did 12.04 work out?
<ajin> autif1: I was trying to put 12.04 into my USB drive using unetbootin, but it failed to put into USB
<ajin> autif1: Do you know any clue?
<autif1> hmmmn, I am not familiar with unetbootin, but if you have ubuntu on some other machine, you can try the "Startup disk creator" utility - that is what ubuntu supports
<autif1> that has always forked for me
<autif1> worked, not forked
<ajin> good, I'll try it.
<mongy> usb creator or dd or grub2 iso booting all work
<mongy> personally had nightmares with unetbootin
<ajin> autif1: I just find a similar tool on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick.  ----linux live creator, this might also work
<autif1> perhaps - i have personally never used it
<autif1> all the best
<ajin> autif1: if one day, the tool on your hand doesn't work, this might be a help.:D
<recon69_lap> can you boot from an alternate CD or just install
<ajin> recon69_lap: I'm installing xubuntu on a netbook WITHOUT cd driver, bro
<recon69_lap> ajin: thx, but not what i asked.
<raevol> so, having gvfs-backends installed makes thunar hang for about 20-30 seconds before booting? anyone else observing this?
<mongy> yes
<mongy> why I installed it
<mongy> uninstalled it rather
<mongy> :)
<raevol> mongy: same
<raevol> nayways
<recon_lap> any way to get the workspace picker to go vertical ?
<ajin> !#
<roflcopper> hai
<roflcopper> my wifi is being annoying..
<roflcopper> hey computer screen
<roflcopper> so yeah, how y'doin
<roflcopper> yea I'm good, am cool
<roflcopper> not much really
<babble> I'm trying to sort out the syntax for setting a folder emblem with tdbtool
<babble> heh
<babble> it's making my eyes hurt
<antnash_> Hi guys. I'm running xubuntu on my fileserver/download machine and I keep getting a problem with overheating. This shouldn't be happening as I've got a decent cpu fan and 3 case fans, and the only load it was under (as far as I know) this latest time was my playing a divx video off it on my laptop
<antnash_> It keeps throttling the cpus
<antnash_> Anyone any ideas how to stop this?
<nikolaj_basher> I tried to install some software through software center, bud the source was not from a trustable source. But it was the through the default repository. Is there  a list of trustable repository?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nikolaj_basher> TheSheep, thanks
<Marzata> nikolaj_basher: just install it
<nikolaj_basher> Marzata, the problem is that I can ignore it, it just fail
<Marzata> Ubuntu for Android, huh.
<Haferstroh> Hello, is somebody familiar with the Distribution "Liduid Lemur" ?
<knome> why?
<Haferstroh> I have seen a review video on youtube, and was wondering, if somebody hat any clues how to use the modified xfce within xubuntu
<knome> well, that's not really the scope for this channel. as long as the patches are from xfce though, you might want to look into some PPA's, if there is any
<knome> also maybe ask about the specific features you want and we might be able to help
<Haferstroh> knome: Yes, but I thought that maybe someone had replaced the existing xubuntu xfce with the one from liquid lemur in the past
<Haferstroh> if you want to check it out knome, hier is a cool review for this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gdl0aTX0V0
<knome> most probably not; LL is based on Arch, Xubuntu on Ubuntu (Debian)
<Haferstroh> I just meant you should check it out for getting an idea not for the distribution, but the desktop
<knome> apart from the dock, i don't see much difference
<knome> except just some icon theme and other theme changes
<Haferstroh> yes, thats what I meant. The windows are like in MacOs  and the iconset is neat
<knome> Haferstroh, applications -> settings -> settings manager -> appearance/window manager
<Haferstroh> how did they place the file menue on the upper panel ?
<knome> that's globalmenu
<knome> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/xfce-global-menu-plugin-gets-a-ppa/
<Haferstroh> okay thank you
<knome> np
<NyLes_> what does vt.handoff=7 do? is it fine to remove it?
<knome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32999/what-is-vt-handoff-7-parameter-in-grub-cfg
<NyLes_> knome: thanks..
<NyLes_> why does xubuntu 10.04 has a lots of package to be updated?
<knome> because it's nearly 2 years old, and it's also and LTS, which means it will still be supported for a bit more than a year
<knome> s/and LTS/an LTS/
<olbi> nah, LL looks like ugly Mac OS X :P
<olbi> I'm testing now Cinnamon and it looks great :]
<NyLes_> knome: but when i tried ubuntu 10.04 almost all are up to date?
<olbi> and I think Xubuntu should take rolling release :]
<Haferstroh> olbi  thats what they call "different taste" I have heard
<NyLes_> i can't boot 11.10 after installaion :/
<knome> olbi, feel free to start doing the work needed for rolling releases ;)
<knome> olbi, and remember, you need to support LTS releases for 3 years
<Haferstroh> He should switch to LL, Arch is a rolling release someone told me ;-)
<knome> anyway, for the meta-discussion, feel free to join #xubuntu-offtopic
<olbi> I know that Arch is RR, but I like Ubuntu Software Manager :D
<olbi> we could have LTS and rolling release :D
<knome> olbi, ...again, welcome to do the work
<olbi> :)
<olbi> hmm, better I should won 1 mln Euro and employ some ppl for this work :D
<NyLes_> how to leave in IRC without just closing the application?
<knome> NyLes_, /quit
<NyLes_> knome: thanks..
<MRbikmangooseguy> hey guys
<TheSheep> !hi MRbikmangooseguy
<TheSheep> !hi | MRbikmangooseguy
<ubottu> MRbikmangooseguy: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Riddell> hi, I'm the beta tech release manager
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html  has lightdm-gtk-greeter which is your responsibility
<Riddell> please fix or I'll delete it, thanks
<Myrtti> Riddell: hate to point the obvious, but you are probably looking for #xubuntu-devel
<Riddell> thanks Myrtti
<jklein> Hey guys.
<jklein> I've got a problem w/ Xubuntu resp. KDE. Anyone care to help me out?
<Marzata> jklein: just ask
<jklein> Well. I've installed KDE and wanted to boot into KDE. Works fine, but it loads xfce-panel and AWN, which are loaded automatically at session-start.
<jklein> How can I tell my computer NOT to load them when I log into KDE, but still load them when I log into XFCE?
<Pasq89> converted lubuntu to xubuntu and now xubuntu doesnt boot.. what can i do? reconfigure or something...
<Marzata> lubuntu is not stable
<Pasq89> converted lubuntu to xubuntu and now xubuntu doesnt boot.. what can i do? reconfigure or something... it stuck on check battery state! (had same problems with other distros ago. dont remember solution :( )
<mongy> Pasq89, check /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  and make sure lightdm is set to start on boot  (sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults)
<Pasq89> mongy: thanks! the second command didnt worked!
<Pasq89> what is should change in lightdm?
<Pasq89> it says: greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Pasq89> user-session=xubuntu
<mongy> mine is greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<mongy> and sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults should work.
<Pasq89> did the update cmd and got warning: missing LSB information..
<mongy> sudo update-rc.d -f lightdm remove
<mongy> sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults
<Pasq89> okay! did those . and rebooting. reporting in a while! many thanks!!
<Pasq89> now its on starting CUPS printin spooler/server .. it went 2 commands after battery state.. but it seems stucked there too.. :/
<Pasq89> wait.. it says: starting LXDE display manager[fail] , stoping LightDm Display manager
<Pasq89> i m not using anymore LXDE.. there isnt any LXDE more in my pc.. i switched to Xubuntu..
<recon69_lap> hi all, just tring to use the xubuntu 11.10 usb install, thing is messing up keyboard selection, I selected English(uk) layout but the right hand list box full of Indian layouts
<recon69_lap> going to restart as I think it's stuck
<mongy> Pasq89, remove everything to with lxde then
<mongy> not used it for ages, is it lxdm or something
<Pasq89> removing now lxdm
<mongy> sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<mongy> try that
<mongy> brb router needs a kick
<recon69_lap> god this installer is slow and unresponsive
<recon69_lap> and look like it's hung again
<recon69_lap> what file system is recommended? ext4?
<mongy> why not
<recon69_lap> look like it's going to install this time, third time is the peach
<baizon> yes, use ext4
<Pasq89> mongy: still doesnt work.. removed the lxdm..
<recon69_lap> thx baizon, I had go with ext4 but good to get some confirmation
<recon69_lap> go/gone*
<Pasq89> after converting my lubuntu to xubuntu, cant boot. what should i do? any help appreciated!!!
<TheSheep> Pasq89: what error do you get?
<recon69_lap> Pasq89: how did you convert? and what version? what how does it fail to boot ?
<Pasq89> i posted here, and somebody send me a link containing how to convert any *buntu to xubuntu!
<Pasq89> when the splash screen appears, if i press keys , i see that it stucks to checking battery state!
<hobgoblin> pyschocat website was it Pasq89 ?
<Pasq89> yes!!
<holstein> Pasq89: when i installed xubuntu, i then installed lxde along with it... then, i tried to remove LXDE and had an error that i still havent taken the time to troubleshoot...
<hobgoblin> they are fine generally so I doubt it's that
<Pasq89> what is ould do now??
<mongy> I will try and replicate it.
<Pasq89> should*
<hobgoblin> Pasq89: when you did the loooong sudo apt-get remove command did it actually have sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop at the end
<mongy> so you installed lubuntu first?
<Pasq89> yes, it had. i checked that. yes. i was using lubuntu for a month now..
<mongy> is it set to autologin?
<Pasq89> if i try again with that command? that psychocat... page
<Pasq89> emm.. it was.. on lubuntu it was!
<Pasq89> now i dont know..
<mongy> will say in lightdm.conf
<recon69_lap> mind if i ask how old you are Pasq89?
<Pasq89> why recon69_lap ?
<Pasq89> 22
<mongy> 22/23?
<mongy> heh
<Pasq89> 22 and a half!
<hobgoblin> :
<hobgoblin> )
<hobgoblin> I'm 22 and loads
<Pasq89> 1989...
<recon69_lap> Pasq89: well, wondering if it's age that accounts for you bad communication skills
<mongy> maybe english is not his first language....
<Pasq89> its not
<hobgoblin> recon69_lap: could be not English and as long as people can understand that's enouigh
<Pasq89> how about talking in my native language recon69_lap . τωρά καταλάβεις τίποτε;
<hobgoblin> can;t understand that Pasq89 :)
<craigbass1976> ANyone know how to get the network started before I log in?
<mongy> so you installed lubuntu, then installed xubuntu-desktop
<craigbass1976> I'm on Lucid
<Pasq89> anw.. maybe the autologin from lubuntu makes xubuntu not to login?
<Pasq89> yes. from the psychocats web ..
<hobgoblin> I would definitely look into the lightdm confs
<hobgoblin> they are different
<Pasq89> hobgoblin: checked that as mongy told me before!
<mongy> Pasq89, paste your entire lightdm.conf and lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<thecandystore> How come my 2nd harddrive isn't 'mounting' right and showing up?
<Pasq89> lightdm.conf: greeter-session=unity-greeter
<mongy> craigbass1976,  configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Pasq89> user-session=xunbuntu
<mongy> Pasq89,  we went through this.  unity-greeter should be lightdm-gtk-greeter
<recon69_lap> Pasq89: I was asking politely, To judge how best to continue. but never mind
<mongy> Pasq89, so you have unity installed as well?
<Pasq89> lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf: theme-name=graybird font-name=Droid Sans 10 xft-antialias=true
<mongy> Pasq89, pastebinit
<Pasq89> recon69_lap: no problem!
<mongy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<craigbass1976> mongy, are you kidding me?  That was stupid...
<mongy> wut?
<Pasq89> i cant paste from that laptop..
<craigbass1976> mongy, so where is the file that my static ip currently set?
<xsl> is IBUS for chinese imput layouts ?
<xsl> *input
<mongy> craigbass1976,  have you set your network up already in network manager ?
<Pasq89> in /etc/lightdm i have those files: lightdf.conf lightdf-gtk-greeter.conf lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf unity-greeter.conf and users.conf
<craigbass1976> mongy, I did, and it works fine.  I just want eth0 to come up earlier than after I've logged into the GUI.  I'm trying to run a dhcp server, but that won't start because the network isn't up yet when it tries
<craigbass1976> I read somewhere to remove network-manager, but apt wants to remove most of my system in the process
<mongy> craigbass1976, something like http://pastebin.com/Bbhqc1di will set you a static ip before login
<mongy> craigbass1976, as for removing network manager,  you don't need to , if you have an interface setup in interfaces file then network manager will ignore it.
<Pasq89> mongy: what files i should try to paste?
<craigbass1976> mongy, ahhh..
<craigbass1976> brb
<mongy> craigbass1976, ticking "available to all users" in network manager would bring it up before you login also, but might not bring up in time for dhcp server.  you could delay dhcp from starting by adding a line to /etc/rc.local like sh -c "sleep 10 && service dhcp-server start"
<mongy> ugh.
<mongy> fly by
<Pasq89> while booting xubuntu: starting System V Runlevel compatibiliy [failed]
<mongy> Pasq89, lightdm.conf and lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf
<mongy> Pasq89, did you get a screen asking to choose display manager during install of xubuntu?
<craigbass1976> mongy, thanks.  Works when it's supposed to now.
<Pasq89> yes..
<Pasq89> paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854118/
<Pasq89> i dont remember what i choosed... !!! :/
<Pasq89> mongy: can in any way reconfigure the xubuntu-desktop ?
<mongy> greeter-session=unity-greeter  should be greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Pasq89> Yes, it did! <mongy> Pasq89, did you get a screen asking to choose display manager during install of xubuntu?
<mongy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Pasq89> okay.. changed the lightdm.conf.. and now will try the reconfigure..
<Pasq89> reconfigured...
<mongy> aha, I installed xubuntu-desktop and restarted, get the lubuntu splash screen, then console saying checking battery
<Pasq89> as i do.. but i get the xubuntu screen.. and console stacks at checking battery..
<mongy> ok, let me get a coffee and have a crack at this
<Pasq89> mongy: you will? :) many thanks so far mongy ! many thanks!
<mongy> ok, fixed.
<Pasq89> wait wait.. i think it worked!!!
<Pasq89> YES!! i got my desktop!! :)
<mongy> it was lightdm.conf trying to use unity-greeter
<Pasq89> mongy: what you did? you did it wirelessly? hehe!!
<Pasq89> it was the lightdm.conf i changed before?
<mongy> well, I reconfigured lightdm, changed the conf, as well as the othet conf file which had points to a wallpaper that was not there and a theme that did not exists..
<Pasq89> me2 as you SAID me! MANY THANKS mongy ! Many thanks! i owe you!
<mongy> backdrop needs to be /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/xubuntu-karmic.png
<mongy> and theme is greybird
<mongy> unless you wanna set them different..
<mongy> those are defaults.
<Pasq89> yes.. they are like this! i didnt paste in paste bin.. bcz i was manually writing them! Thanks again mongy
<Pasq89> leaving channel.. many thanks mongy
<Buster_> hi all
<mongy> indeed
<Buster_> I've run an update/upgrade today and am seeing some strange issues, missing file associations mainly, anyone else having issues?
<Buster_> for example Terminal Emulator in all menus and bars reports "Failed to Execute Default Terminal Emulator"
<Buster_> and from the panel /home button, thunar settings is opening, not thunar itself
<beata> Happy hello. *grumble* Mornings.
<matrinko> Hi, is it possible, to change settings of xfce theme to default xubuntu's settings?
<matrinko> I have xubuntu 11.10
<baizon> matrinko: i dont understand your question
<baizon> you want to reset you setting to default?
<matrinko> I changed appearence settings and now I want to get it back to the xubuntu default.
<matrinko> yes
<baizon> you need to delete ~/.cache/xfce and ~/.config/xfce but that will reset all your settings, so there could be a better sollution. I know only this one.
<matrinko> OK, it is good for me. thanks
<recon_lap> hmm, disable screen saver while watching movies does not seem to work
<justakill> anyone here play minecraft on xubuntu?
<justakill> i have a problem with sound was wondering if anyone could help, the sound is all fuzzy!!!
<Marzata> justakill: how do you play it?
<Marzata> justakill: via VM?
<justakill> no i play it with sun java
<justakill> directly within xubuntu
<Marzata> ah
<justakill> i think the problem must be xubuntu related more then minecraft related because i have had the problem with skype for example
<Marzata> skype is not a good example
<justakill> lol yea i guess
<justakill> have any idea's, the sound is fuzzy and it seems to double... as in everysound comes twice it nearly sound like the first time its right the second its fuzzy
<justakill> okay so i have two sound cards on my computer the mainboard 1 another one it seems to be related to the other one: its a creative xi fi platinum
<justakill> it works fine on my other sound card, something seems to be going wrong between sun java and my creative soundcard
<recon_lap> justakill: could java be using one sound card while xubuntu is using the other
<justakill> maybe the sound is actually there with the othe rcard
<justakill> tho
<justakill> anyway don't want to bother you guys with this also it works with sound so its all good!
<recon_lap> justakill: np, it's a odd bug so i doth anyone has much to add
<xchris2168x> hey guys, i'm having trouble - it seems like i'm stuck in a "login loop" but i can log in using terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1). Any advice?
<recon_lap> hmm, was just about to suggest  > $ mv .config/xfce4 DOTconfig_xfce4 > $ mv .cache/xfce4 DOTcache_xfce4 > $ exit
<recon_lap> anyone know a fix for the sound juicer musicbrianz bug?
<holstein> recon_lap: whats the issu?
<holstein> issue*
<recon_lap> holstein: looking for the bug report ...
<Unit193> Bug #788921 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455461 in sound-juicer (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #788921 Sound Juicer depends on deprecated libmusicbrainz4" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455461
<recon_lap> think they might have jumped the gun on the fixed bit, just installed a clean xubuntu 11.10 and the bug is still there
<holstein> https://code.launchpad.net/~phw/+archive/musicbrainz/
<holstein> they?... whos they?
<holstein> is rubyripper in the repos?... i think im converted
<recon_lap> holstein: they would be the people who changed Bug #455461 to fixed and released , thanks for the link to wolfer fix, I'd lost that link. but i tried that on a 10.04 system a few days ago and it did not fix it either, I'll see if it works on 11.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455461 in sound-juicer (Ubuntu Lucid) "Sound Juicer depends on deprecated libmusicbrainz4" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455461
<recon_lap> ok, so how do you add the ppa:phw/musicbrainz to the repo's ?
<holstein> recon_lap: you add the PPA to your sources list... one wasy way is with the apt-add-repository command
<holstein> there should also be instructions at the page where you are reading about the PPA.. but... sudo apt-add-repository ppa:phw/musicbrainz
<recon_tv> well, this is what i got from adding the repo's http://paste.ubuntu.com/854580/
<recon_tv> have to try with apt-add-repository now
<recon_lap> it appears to be installed but the bug is still there
<recon_lap> synaptic still shows version 2.32.1+20110330-1
<Unit193> Did you reload package list?
<recon_lap> Unit193: you mean with sudo apt-get update
<Unit193> Yep.
<recon_lap> several times
<Unit193> Right, read that.
<Unit193> It's missing the .com in your repo list.
<recon_tv> Unit193: thx, I have fixed that, and added the repo correctly
<recon_tv> Unit193: the version has still not updated
<Unit193> Right, so now it reads right, you updated, now try apt-cache policy $packagehere
<recon_tv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854610/
<recon_tv> should the ppa appear in sources.list ?
<recon_tv> i used sudo apt-add-repository ppa:phw/musicbrainz
<Unit193> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/phw-musicbrainz-oneiric.list
<Unit193> Something closer to that.
<recon_tv>  cat phw-musicbrainz-oneiric.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phw/musicbrainz/ubuntu oneiric main
<recon_tv> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/phw/musicbrainz/ubuntu oneiric main
<recon_tv> opps, enter sent it , did not add line break
<recon_lap> so it it fecked?
<recon_lap> is it*
<Unit193> ...Those lines are just fine, no problems there. I see it didn't show as a source in the policy and you said it's not working when you update the cache...
<recon_lap> and yet ... stumped
<Unit193> How much you want to bet it's a basic thing we're both missing?
<recon_lap> is it ok to think that the repo is incorrect?
<Unit193> Not really, I followed it just fine.
<Unit193> You're also looking at the wrong package: https://launchpad.net/~phw/+archive/musicbrainz
<Unit193> I just added it with no problems on a Natty box.
<recon_lap> Unit193: and what version of juicer have you got? the 20110330-1 one or something later?
<Unit193> That program in that repo is only for lucid.
<Unit193> Would you be looking for rbrainz, picard, or mb-discid?
<recon_lap> Unit193: I don't know :-(
<Unit193> I'm sorry, I can't help you with that part of it as I don't use the service or program. :P
<recon_lap> well, I'll try install rbrains , points back to the bug being marked fixed/released being premature
<recon_lap> well, i'm defeated
<beata> Heyas. I'm poking at an issue with the cursor returning to default in some areas, such as menus. Ideas?
<ChristopherNg> hello!
<ChristopherNg> knome: you there?
<recon_lap> anyone know how i add the power management brightness apllet on the tool bar?
<Pasq89> how do i disable touchpad while typing?
<mongy> i tend to disable it completely.  synclient TouchpadOff=1
<mongy> man syndaemon
<mongy> syndaemon -i -d
<beata> Still kind of need it myself. Hey, while the question's up, wouldn't happen to know how to disable taps from console, would ya?
<mongy> man syndaemon :)
<mongy> '-t'
<mongy> syndaemon -i 2.0 -d  to disable while typing..     syndaemon -i 2.0 -d -t    to disable taps
<beata> I get 'Can't open display." ;)
<mongy> hmm no idea what that is
<beata> That's when you don't have X running, of course. :) But hey.
<beata> I *think* I'm down to just tweaking stuff now, once I get the cursor issue resolved.
<xubuntu916> derp
<mongy> I assumed you at least had an X display :)
<xubuntu916> erm... i wasn't paying attention too much to the install. is there supposed to be a progress indicator while installing?
<beata> Heh. I'm in X at the moment, but I'm still more comfortable with the console.
<beata> But yeah, I had to turn that off; I'm prone to accidental tapping.
<Pasq89> syndaemon works pretty nice! thank you mongy one more time!
<recon_lap> ok, installed the xfce4-power-manager-plugin , added it to the toolbar and clicked on it, nothing
<mongy> recon_lap, is that the screensaver not being disabled for you when playing videoss?
<mongy> videos*
<mongy> I had that once, it kicked in after I'd changed my xscreensaver times.  I changed them again and it worked.. I have not touched them since..
<recon_lap> mongy: no, that me going blind in front if this TV =-O
<recon_lap> the video/screen saver bug is a different one , as is the cd ripping one , as is the network encryption locking up when playing urban terror , the list just keep growing :-(
<beata> I think the only tweaks I want to make right now are: Window sounds; Pinnable app bar; Visible mount indicator. At least that's all that comes off the top of my head.
<mongy> :( guess I'm lucky
<knome> ChristopherNg, ?
<mongy> beata, there is that mount plugin... tho I use places plugin to mount/unmount
<mongy> a bit nicer at it
<beata>  I do have places enabled right now. It's easy to get to, just not toplevel-visible like the gnome2 plugin. ;)
<recon_lap> well , enough ubuntu xfce misery for one day, thx for the help
<mongy> meh, pasq89 went
<mongy> knome, he and I found a bug when installing xubuntu-desktop from an lubuntu install, it sets lightdm.conf to try and use unity-greeter
<knome> mongy, aha. did you file it?
<mongy> along with ambiance theme and wallpaper that does not exist.
<beata> After I get a little more comfortable, I'm off to kernel-land to work on laptop stuff.
<mongy> :( didn't have time
<mongy> because he didnt do what I told him to do the first, second or third time, it ate what time I had at the time.
<knome> right. could you file a bug now?
<knome> that would be the most helpful
<mongy> i think my eyes could stay open long enough
<mongy> long day, late
<knome> could or couldn't? ;)
<mongy> could.
<mongy> been a while since I did
<knome> well, it's not too hard
<knome> and even if you miss some bits, triagers will ask for more
<mongy> well, they won't get it tonight :)
<knome> mmh
<knome> np
<mongy> not sure if it's just an xubuntu thing or what.
<mongy> I only tried to replicate what he did in a vm, found it did the same, and told him for the 4th time to change lightdm.conf
#xubuntu 2012-02-24
<mongy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/926647 seems similar.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 926647 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "login screen does not appear while using lightdm" [Low,Incomplete]
<knome> this is in oneiric?
<mongy> yes
<knome> okay...
<mongy> my eyes are killing me.  I'll file one tomorrow if needs be still.  I'll have to get the vm back up as was for any logs and confs.
<knome> well if you could, i'm sure that would be helpful
<knome> good night :)
<mongy> looking at his log, it's the same bug.  unity-greeter gets set
<mongy> even though unity was never installed.
<mongy> ok, I'm out
<ChristopherNg> knome: your back
<ChristopherNg> basically, i spoke with my lug today and we want a project for xubuntu
<starn> hello, i had to redo my gnu-linux system and kinda lost my CLI apps.. and i am wondering if someone has a really good list of CLI tools and general apps? i only remember byobu and moc..
<starn> i do know one tool i'd love if it there is even such a thing.. a cli tool that can control a Teamspeak 3 client on either a local network or on the host machine..
<pleia2> starn: a lot of applications in linux have CLI equivalents so it would be hard to compile a list, unfortunately I'd just recommend working on stuff and installing apps as you need them
<Noobie-LJ> can anyone help a noobie with some sound issues?
<Noobie-LJ> guess not
<tintoy> Hi anyone helps, I am using apache2 in ubuntu 10.04, When I access it at the browser it always saying "You have chosen to open which is a: PHTML file". what does this mean?
<xubuntu039> yes
<tintoy> I'm suppose to see my homepage
<xubuntu039> para que sirve el comando chown
<xubuntu039> soy nuevo en linux y quisiera aprender
<nanotube> xubuntu039: para cambiar el owner del archivo
<nanotube> lee 'man chown' para mas informacion
<nanotube> y tambien
<nanotube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu039> gracias amigos
<duelle> Hi there, I sometimes can't copy and paste files (from a folder to desktop for example). I can hit copy from the context menu, but on the desktop context menu paste is greyed out.
<duelle> Copying via terminal cp src dest works fine.
<Unit193> Yep, known bug that's fixed in a later update.
<duelle> Okay, thank you Unit193
<Unit193> Precise to be precise, and may get a backport if we're lucky.
<duelle> About once a day my boot process gets stuck just before entering "gui". If I change to tty and start lightdm manually everything works fine. Xorg-Logs say that no screen could be found.
<NyLes> can someone help me with my sound card? i've tried everything but still doesn't work.. it produces a somewhat buzzing sound "zzzzzzzzzz" whenever the mouse is moved.. aplay -l results wit no soundcards found..
<NyLes> i mean any action in the desktop produces that sound, card is Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller..
<yo9hnf> hello ! i whant to install XBMC on XUBUNTU 8.04 (i can't use a newer version because of my VIA C3 compatibility) and i can't because APT deosen't recognise XBMC
<yo9hnf> even if i update APT
<yo9hnf> can someone help me ?:)
<NyLes> !anyone | yo9hnf
<ubottu> yo9hnf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<TheSheep> NyLes: he did ask his question
<TheSheep> NyLes: does the soundcard appear in lshw?
<NyLes> TheSheep: yeah..
<TheSheep> NyLes: what does it say about it?
<NyLes> what is the command again? lshw -c "audio"?
<TheSheep> so you didn't really check
<NyLes> TheSheep: lshw only, it appears
<TheSheep> NyLes: can you pastebin the relevant part?
<NyLes> TheSheep: yeah sure.. wait..
<NyLes_> TheSheep: got dc'ed http://paste.ubuntu.com/855221, ive included the USB port and SMBus.. i just noticed that they have the same product name should i say?
<TheSheep> NyLes_: I wonder what that 'UNCLAIMED' means :)
<TheSheep> NyLes_: dmesg says anything about audio?
<NyLes_> TheSheep: o wait scanning dmesg result lol
<NyLes_> TheSheep: ok, just noticed this one, ALSA intel8x0.c:2435: codec_ready: codec is not ready [0x300000]
<NyLes_> TheSheep: intel8x0 is the one appeared on lspci command..
<TheSheep> NyLes_: I guess you need to google that now
<NyLes_> TheSheep: i also noticed snd_seq_midi as well as snd_seq_midi to be unknown symbol
<NyLes_> TheSheep: ok thanks..
<ronsonol> Today (re)installed Xubuntu 11.10 AMD64.  Found Gimp to work initially, but seriously hosed after running update manager.
<mongy> what version of gimp
<ronsonol_> sorry about that, just crashed, suspect same cause.  2.6.11-2ubuntu4.  Tested at default install.  Tested again after running update manager.  Some 218 packages.
<ronsonol_> Freezes up halfway through image scaling.  Selection area vanishes on choosing another tool.  Occasionally, jaggy artifacts several pixels around brush strokes.
<ronsonol_> This is something that's been updated within the last few days.  I've been running 11.10 since release with no problems.
<mongy> very odd.  tried removing your home configs
<ronsonol_> I went through all of that before resorting to reinstallation.  That's how I absolutely narrowed it down to something updated.
<ronsonol_> I mean, I reinstalled and tested before customizing anything.  It worked.  Then I ran updates.  Then it didn't.
<mongy> i have the same updates and gimp, no problems here.  got any ppa's on there?
<ronsonol_> ppa's?
<mongy> have you added any ppa to your sources?
<ronsonol_> Haven't altered sources at all.  This is strictly insert media, install xubuntu 11.10 AMD64.  Update manager kicks up automatically after restart.
<ronsonol_> I've got a laptop haven't updated in 10 days.  Now, that's running 11.10 x86, but 34 packages to be installed, including the 3.0.0-16 kernel and libgtk-3-0.
<mongy> knome, awake?
<xubuntu404> xubuntu's so damn fast
<xubuntu404> way faster than the original one shipping gnome3
<NyLes> can someone please analyze this for me, i've been fixing my sound card for 4 days now please :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/855389
<xub> anyone here?
<hobgoblin> probably
<xub> does anyone know
<xub> why the button on the title bar thats on the left
<xub> lag so much when clicked?
<xub> it takes it like a second for the menu to appear
<mongy> everytime or just the first time
<xub> everytime
<xub> its so weird
<xub> xubuntu is running so smooth
<xub> except for that little detail
<mongy> what about when you right click on your desktop to get that menu
<hobgoblin> I always get about a 1s lag doing that
<mongy> mine seems fine.  customised it a bit.. removed the exo stuff, put my own stuff in there instead, other than that not played with it.
<xub> No
<xub> its just that
<xub> every other menu just works awesome
<xub> I've got an ATI card
<xub> and im not too sure whether I should install fglrx
<xub> I've had a lot of issues with that driver on several Linux distros
<mongy> I have ati/fglrx.  but it was fine without.
<xub> and with different cards..
<xub> Exactly, same here
<xub> This is my first time trying Xubuntu and Im very pleased with it
<xub> Had to switch to something else
<xub> since I'm not quite happy with Gnome3
<xub> windows seems unresponsive when moving
<xub> And KDE looks to windowish
<mongy> compositing on ?  not that it would affect only that thing.
<mongy> run top and see what is happening when you click the app menu
<sovtware> maybe the server is Polish xubuntu? and how to enter someone tell me?
<mongy> !pl | sovtware
<ubottu> sovtware: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sovtware> ubottu, dziękuję więc jest tylko jeden kanał
<ubottu> sovtware: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baizon> sovtware: whats your problem?
<baizon> query me if you need help in polish :P
<sovtware> not everything ok sorry
<sovtware> my friend already wrote what and how
<baizon> ok
<baizon> so i can go home now :)
<coirius> hi guys. i have small problem with my xubuntu installation - when i press XF86Bluetooth button for turn off a bluetooth device - my screen brightness increasing, but when i press for turn on bluetooth device - all ok. how i can fix this small trouble>
<reddog9287> Hello
<coirius> hi
<reddog9287> I have a quick question if anyone could answer
<baizon> !ask | reddog9287
<ubottu> reddog9287: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reddog9287> Well, thank you! I am installing Xubuntu right now, and it appears to be hanging at the Ubiquity laptop-detect, is this normal?
<baizon> reddog9287: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/873791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873791 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity (Xubuntu) Hangs on laptop-detect on a Desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reddog9287> Okay thank you, I suppose I could wait for it, otherwise is it okay to skip this?
<mongy> is there a boot option like no-laptop-detect or something?  might be
<qazokm> hello
<qazokm> if i post a forum post here, so as not to crowd things, would that be objectionable?
<hobgoblin> qazokm: I'd not object - but others might not even have a forum account ;)
<qazokm> oh that's true...
<hobgoblin> :)
<qazokm> well i will paste bin it then
<qazokm> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WucgZPgr
<hobgoblin> blimey - does the forum post look like that ... got a link to it anyway
<qazokm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930928
<qazokm> o tried to be thorough :(
<qazokm> i*
<hobgoblin> that's good - often posts on forum aren't which is what I was getting at
<hobgoblin> qazokm: I'll not be able to help much I'm afraid - not been using xubuntu for very long - but did you install all those things that you removed ontop of xubuntu?
<qazokm> er, i am using xubuntu-desktop
<qazokm> off of ubuntu
<hobgoblin> ok
<hobgoblin> qazokm: never had issues like that myself when I used to do that - but that was before unity and the need to have compiz, are you still using both?
<qazokm> no, ive uninstalled unity
<qazokm> and compiz
<Sysi> qazokm: when do changes you mentioned happen, at login?
<qazokm> yes
<Sysi> sounds like you still have nautilus and bits of unity installed and you get to the wrong session
<hobgoblin> Sysi: thanks - that was what I was thinking
<qazokm> well i dont knwo enough to argue that point really, im sure, somethings stopping xfcw from running
<qazokm> xfwm*
<hobgoblin> qazokm: do you still actually use ubuntu?
<qazokm> but i think ive gotten rid of them completely
<Sysi> aptitude search unity | egrep "(^i)"
<Sysi> unity/compiz/nautilus
<qazokm> aha my noobishness might show but im not sure? i use the software manager on occasion...but i login with 'gdm' always into an xfce session
<qazokm> http://pastebin.com/c5g3z2P8
<Sysi> .. aptitude isn't installed by default so "dpkg -l *unity*" unity/nautilus/compiz
<qazokm> i have aptitude
<qazokm> ^^^
<Sysi> I recommend removing unity-2d
<Sysi> how do you log out, do you save session?
<qazokm> heh... i click log out :( sorry
<Sysi> you get pop-up window or list?
<qazokm> yes
<qazokm> well
<Sysi> which one, menu/list or popup?
<qazokm> a popup window giving me restart, shutdown, etc options
<qazokm> buttons
<qazokm> dont think were talking the same thing
<Sysi> there's a tap for session saving at the bottom, is it checked?
<qazokm> ah
<Sysi> (I ment which one, menu/list or popup)
<qazokm> yes it is
<qazokm> it is a popup with five buttons and the aforementioned checbox, checked
<Sysi> you could try rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and not checking it on logout, it will remember it for next time
<qazokm> check*
<Sysi> not check/uncheck
<qazokm> oh i guess i didnt mention it in the post
<qazokm> deleting the seession cache does not seem to work
<Sysi> it doesn't if you save session when exiting anyway
<qazokm> hmm
<qazokm> i will try now then, okay?
<qazokm> be back in a jiff
<Sysi> good luck
<qazokm> ...
<qazokm> why cant i just plug into an experience machine and know when im making dumb missteps
<qazokm> also, what is the problem exactly
<qazokm> that deleting the session folder fixes it
<qazokm> well thanks sysi / hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> thank Sysi not me qazokm :)
<qazokm> thanks for responding :o
<hobgoblin> qazokm: if that is ok and sorted perhaps you could add info to your forum thread for others
<hobgoblin> well I did that at least :)
<Sysi> xfce devs really should give some focus on session saving problems, they're quite common
<qazokm> i was just about to ask if anyone would reply to it to gain karma, or something
<Sysi> hard to backtrack/reproduce maybe
<hobgoblin> qazokm: the forum does not do karma :)
<qazokm> but i would still like to understand what the problem is really, i still dont
<qazokm> no? do you not get beans or something for talking in solved threeads?
<hobgoblin> qazokm: well yea - but they are meaningless I have almost 20k there
<qazokm> forum doesnt seem to support spoiler...
<hobgoblin> qazokm: perhaps go to #xubuntu-offtopic or PM to talk about the forum post thing rather than here
<Sysi> qazokm: probably something from unity-2d session is ran for some reason and it's left there because of session saving
<qazokm> oh sorry hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> s'ok :) - just stopping someone tell me off lol
<Sysi> I never use session saving and rarely have several DEs on one machine
 * hobgoblin the same 
<qazokm> mm
<qazokm> yes i dont want them either
<qazokm> not to go too far into it, but is there a way i could find some log, or something, that shows what in the session was the problem, and report it as a bug?
<qazokm> so that they can fix unity/ they can fix xfce/ someone patches something?
<Sysi> it would've been in deleted session file(s)
<qazokm> -_-
<nikolam> can someone propose easy way of reinstalling GRUB2 into disk/MBR , if root is on MD Raid partition/device (separate /boot partition). I have Xubuntu alternate CD booted (installed windows on separate partition and need to revive Linux)
<xubuntu535> hi
<mongy> o hai
#xubuntu 2012-02-25
<jadoe> is there a way to prevent the screensaver/lock activation when a movie player is running?
<damian> jadoe: I guess you could wrap the movie playing app around disable/enable the xscreensaver deamon in the script then call the script instead of the app directly
<joshd> I've just moved to xubuntu 11.10 from Mint 11, and am trying to compile an MPI application. I have, (as far as I know) all the right OpenMPI packages installed for this to work
<joshd> I get this error when linking http://paste.ubuntu.com/856065/
<joshd> libmpi_cxx.so.0 appears to be linked to the correct location
<juanc> Buenas noches
<juanc> ¿alguien habla español?
<well_laid_lawn> !es | juanc
<ubottu> juanc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xxxx> hello
<hernan> ¿Alguien habla español?
<well_laid_lawn> !es | hernan
<ubottu> hernan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<hernan> muchas gracias
<well_laid_lawn> np
<NyLes> can someone analyze my problem with my soundcard? http://paste.ubuntu.com/856301
<shpngld> hello everybody! I have such an weird problem. Im running xubuntu 11.04 and have installed skype beta. the problem is I cant type in the chat windows in skype. The only way for a text to appear is to first type in in empty file than copy it and then paste in chat window. I have tried reinstalling skype but nothing happened please help!
<baizon> shpngld: what version of skype are you using?
<shpngld> lemme check
<shpngld> skype beta 2.0.0.35
<shpngld> I installed it using the software center
<baizon> shpngld: try skype 2.2
<shpngld> how can i find this version?
<shpngld> shoul i use the soft centre or just google?
<baizon> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<shpngld> ok baizon  I downloaded the package. should i first remove the other version?
<baizon> shpngld: yes
<shpngld> ok Im tryin now....
<shpngld> baizon,  it installed the same version, wonder what i made wrong
<TheSheep> shpngld: if you right-click inside the text area, you can select an "input method"
<TheSheep> shpngld: see if changing that helps
<shpngld> I cant even type my password at login screeen!!!
<TheSheep> !!!
<TheSheep> make sure your keyboard is connected...
<shpngld> now I cant type ANYWHERE except here
<shpngld> something is wrong last night everything was ok
<shpngld> i havent donbe nothing unusual, just browsing
<TheSheep> did you try to change that input method?
<baizon> xD
<shpngld> I cant login into skype, I cant type my password
<shpngld> I cant type into addresss bar even
<baizon> so something is wrong with you input
<shpngld> only here, what to do?
<baizon> restart? :D
 * TheSheep gives up
<shpngld> OMG
<baizon> indeed
<shpngld> what kind of input mkethod i have to use?
<TheSheep> shpngld: try the X one
<shpngld> when i right klik on to adress bar there is input method
<shpngld> I will restart now, hopefully something better will happen
<baizon> good luck
<xubuntu763> hello
<xubuntu763> i am quite new in xubuntu and all is working well on my pc, apart from a little problem that i am trying to solve but so far with no success.
<xubuntu763> it is about clicking turn off pc, but in the end system is shutting down until it says system is down, but it is not because monitor is on and pc fan is running. then i have to press on/off button on tower to turn off definitely.
<xubuntu763> i tried many things but with no success.
<xubuntu763> my pc is a pentium 3 with 1 Gb ram. No acpi or apm.
<TheSheep> well, without acpi it's not possible to turn the computer off programmatically
<xubuntu763> before i had xp running on this pc and it turned off well, but with ubuntu after and now xubuntu, no way.
<xubuntu763> you are right, thesheep, about having no acpi, there is no chance.
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xubuntu763> i tried to edit with acpi=off, but nothing. No acpi, no party.
<well_laid_lawn> this fellow found a solution http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=88984
<vjacob> hiya
<vjacob> anyone know how to get rid of the annoying corner pop-up about network connection being down/off (when it is clearly on)?
<GridCube> yep, clic on it
<vjacob> well
<vjacob> i have been doing that
<vjacob> my question is how to avoid clicking
<vjacob> and not have them display at all
<vjacob> i dont really need that popzup
<vjacob> to appear
<GridCube> no way that im aware of
<GridCube> let me check
<m1chael> can i use virtual box to install to a usb flash drive?
<vjacob> guess im not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1795405
<GridCube> vjacob, nope, its something pretty common
<vjacob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877641 apparently has a "solution"
<GridCube> vjacob, try this: gconftool -s /apps/nm-applet/disable-disconnected-notifications --type=bool true	
<vjacob> sudo mv /usr/lib/notify-osd /usr/lib/notify-osd-DELETETHIS
<vjacob> thanks gridgube, i appreciate it
<vjacob> will keep it in mind
<vjacob> anyone here know where the commands that launch each panel item are located?
<vjacob> i want to find out what command is being used to screen lock
<vjacob> or Lock screen
<vjacob> or do any of you know how I could temporarily disable panel 2 without removing it from the configuration completely?
<GridCube> disable?
<vjacob> have it not load
<vjacob> as in auto-hide is not enough
<GridCube> mmm not that im aware of
<vjacob> only see delete and add buttons in the properties
<vjacob> but I take it there must be a config file somewhere
<vjacob> that I could backup and then I could also revert to that
<GridCube> maybe on ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> no idea
<vjacob> guess in .config yeah
<vjacob> thanks again
<vjacob> arch
<vjacob> the panel crashes and reloads when i try to add new apps to it.
<vjacob> ah, probably due to disk space running low
<mongy> It did that when I added the Places plugin,  after I configured it..  not low on space either
<vjacob> mongy, to what extent did you customize your default XFCE config?
<mongy> quite bit
<mongy> well depends what you mean by customise.  I never hacked any scripts to get what I want.
<mongy> changed theme, icons, enabled compiz and gestures, added places plugin, swapped time/date for xfce4-datetime-plugin, compiled netspeed panel plugin, er....rearranged app menu a little
<mongy> http://i.imgur.com/Y0VS1.jpg
<baizon> nice config :)
<vjacob> looks nice indeed
<mongy> I have the beef to have a little extra goin on
<mongy> reminds me, food time..
<vjacob> how much ram do you have on that computer?
<vjacob> and is it a desktop or a laptop?
<vjacob> nae bother :)
<mongy> laptop.  i7/8gb - ati 4650hd 1gig
<Sysi> mongy: put space before text "Applications", you can actually do that
<mongy> :)  I guess it does improve a touch..
<Sysi> which torrent client btw?
<mongy> n/a
<mongy> means I don't use one, not locally anyway
<Sysi> oh right, that's how netspeed should be like
<mongy> and rarely.
<mongy> yeah, just xfce4-netspeed
<vjacob> do you have a special xfce repository? according to apt-get install xfce4-netspeed, its not located on my system
<adamrj1986> Hi, I'm new to xubuntu and I can't figure out how to select different audio devices for sound output.
<mongy> vjacob, compiled.
<holstein> adamrj1986: mention one is bluetooth... pavucontrol is the tool for that in most cases.. i think that is the issue you are having... BT management
<mongy> vjacob, its only small and requires a few dev packages..  I kept the debs it made however.
<mongy> vjacob, http://code.google.com/p/xfce4-netspeed-plugin/
<Sysi> pavucontrol is also used when switching between internal/usb cards but AFAIK it should work with BT too
<Sysi> my desktop: http://imagebin.org/200762
<mongy> vjacob, if you wanna compile it: sudo apt-get install intltool xfce4-dev-tools libxfce4util-dev libgtk2.0-dev libxfcegui4-dev libxfce4util-dev xfce4-panel-dev libgtop2-dev checkinstall  (checkinstall because I make debs)
<mongy> vjacob, I may as well finish it off : )   ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo checkinstall --pkgname=xfce4-netspeed --pkgversion="1:$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M)" --backup=no --deldoc=yes --fstrans=no --default
<mongy> use whatever pkgname you like.
<Sysi> if I removed wine I could maybe install kwin..
<adamrj1986> Sysi: Should the bluetooth device be shown in the 'output' tab of pavucontrol?
<mongy> DOOO IIIIIT!
<Sysi> adamrj1986: sorry, I don't have any BT sound devices
<adamrj1986> Ok, I'm going to try doing some more reading and see what I can figure out
<vjacob> thanks a lot mongy
<mongy> vjacob, debs in the folder to use another time...
<mongy> only 1 meg
<mongy> vjacob, if you want cpu % and mem % as well there is the indicator-sysmonitor indicator plugin, works fine as long as you have the indicator plugin on panel..
<vjacob> installing the debs currently
<mongy> its installed with the checkinstall command.  debs are only thre as backups
<mongy> there*.
<mongy> just makes life easier for installing/removing
<vjacob> i smell a package brewing up :)
<mongy> so do I , brb. toilet
<justakill> anyone know where i can find a tutorial about static ip adresses xubuntu
<justakill> ?
<justakill> also how do i check if its static or not
<justakill> ?
<GridCube> justakill, i don't think that depends exclusivelly on xubuntu or not
<GridCube> that will depend on the kind of contrat you have with your ISP
<justakill> modem?
<justakill> ok
<GridCube> DSL kind of connection are always dynamic ip's
<justakill> well i'm talking about a static ip on local network
<justakill> i think??
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> thats you should set on your router
<Unit193> LAN IP? No, that's the computer.
<Unit193> Why do you need to set it? That's an easier way to figure out what you need.
<Sysi> click on network icon on panel -> edit connections -> wired
<GridCube> then you simply connect to a static ip on nm-connection-editor
<Sysi> by default it's dhcp but your dhcp server is likely to give same address to same machine
<mongy> careful the one you set does not conflict with any in the dhcp pool
<DarkLordZim> hi everyone
<mongy> sup
<DarkLordZim> i've got a question dealing with hardware management
<DarkLordZim> is there a command-line way to disable my touchpad? or do i need to install "synaptiks" to handle any of the touchpad settings?
<mongy> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<mongy> man syndaemon
<DarkLordZim> ty!
<mongy> np
<mongy> syndaemon -i 2 -d    if you wanna disable while typing
<Dayofswords> does anyone know how to stop xubuntu from starting up the programs that was open the last time i logged in?
<knome> Dayofswords, close all applications, and when you log in the next time, be sure you have "save session" selected.
<knome> Dayofswords, the next time after that, uncheck
<Dayofswords> k, i'll try that
<Dayofswords> so where is this save session thing? i'm not on exactly xubuntu, it's ubuntu 11.04 that i then installed xubuntu-desktop, i still have the ubuntu login screen(gdm?)
<mongy> knome: out of curious, where does it save this info?
<knome> Dayofswords, that was supposed to be "when you log *out*" :)
<knome> mongy, i'm not completely sure.
<Dayofswords> knome: the logout thing doesn't have a save session option either, just "log out" and "cancel"
<knome> Dayofswords, right, then check the session section in the settings manager
<mongy> odd, I seeo one
<mongy> there is a tick box
<Unit193> ~/.cache/sessions (close enough)
<mongy> I have a shed load of 0 byte files in .cache/sessions
<mongy> all thunar
<mongy> 265 to be precise.
<Unit193> mongy: Delete 'em,  see what happens. :P
<brianp1992> im installing xubuntu right now
<knome> brianp1992, :)
<brianp1992> -when i upgraded to 10.10 ubuntu i realised that my system is too old for the os itself
<mongy> Unit193: next time I reboot I'll remove them before I login and see how many appear.
<Unit193> I have none.
<brianp1992> #ubuntu
<Unit193> No, this is #xubuntu
<brianp1992> in new to this, is there a way to change channels?
<Unit193> brianp1992: /join #ubuntu
<mongy> the last one made 16:50 today. Thunar-20b501d96-25dd-4069-afe4-fc9aca0641ce
<mongy> 23:23 now btw
<mongy> 23:20
<brianp1992> ahh okay i get it
<mongy> don't leave us :'(
<mongy> Unit193: ok am deleting them all
<Unit193> I was kidding, but I have done it before... YMMV.
<brianp1992> YMCMB
<mongy> Unit193: thanks.. It took a while to delete them though.  265 x 0 bytes
<brianp1992> so afer i finish installing it, is there a way in the teminal to set the root pasword?
<Unit193> Err.. That's not actually supported.
<brianp1992> so, i cant     sudo psword
<brianp1992> so, i cant     sudo psword
<brianp1992> well im restarting now, brb
<valdur55> brianp1992, man passwd
<knome> brianp1992, please do not enable the root account
<Unit193> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mongy> ugh, the times I copy a lage file to my home or somewhwere, and it appears at like for example 92mb, when it's 2.8gb.. no matter how much I reload/refresh it stays at that.  I quite thunar and reload, bam there is it.
<mongy> lage=large
<knome> :<
<Unit193> ls -lh and I use a mix of pcmanfm and thunar, both are good for different reasons.
<mongy> I'm really not using 2 file managers like that.  meh
#xubuntu 2012-02-26
<LyTeHome> hi Xubuntu
<LyTeHome> ANyone here?
<LyTeHome> Hello/
<LyTeHome> ??/
<psycho_oreos> patience is a virtue
<LyTeHome> yes yes
<LyTeHome> Why is my xubuntu running slow
<LyTeHome> 512 ram
<LyTeHome> 2.1 ghz single core
<psycho_oreos> the RAM might be the issue here
<LyTeHome> nope
<LyTeHome> Its a clean install
<LyTeHome> install is just slow
<LyTeHome> Psycho is Kubuntu your main OS/
<psycho_oreos> no
<LyTeHome> Why is this room dead
<LyTeHome> No one uses the distro?
<psycho_oreos> people have day to day lives to commit, they're not glued to the computer screen 24x7
<starn> Hello, i am wondering if it's possible to unplug an internal hard drive after telling linux to unmount it.. than pluging another one in and tell linux to mount it kinda like with external..  reason i ask is i only have one cord for data.. and it has two power cords for them and they're both powered just one has no data cord..
<NyLes> ok, i have a problem with ubuntu not recognizing my sound card (aplay -l) so i tried linuxmint9, they have the same issue.. after clicking the volume icont, i received a prompt saying; GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStremer packages maybe missing. It may also be a permissions problem. so can anyone tell me how will i do that permission thing with ubuntu?
<brianp1992> and im back
<uofm49426> small hardware question xubuntu
<uofm49426> tv and nvidia driving me crazy
<uofm49426> overscanning
<uofm49426> is ati a little better in his aspect
<uofm49426> is ati a little better in this aspect
<uofm49426> i can only use 1280x720 or 1080p
<uofm49426> over hdmi
<Sysi> new atis can be huge pain, nvidia should work nicely when you use driver from "Additional drivers" and nvidia's own settings
<Sysi> it's possible that your TV only supports those resolutions
<uofm49426> using vga i can use more
<Sysi> still
<Sysi> those are hd-ready and fullhd standards
<uofm49426> but at 1080p it to small from were im sitting and 1280x 720 is to big sweet spot is around 1440 by 900
<uofm49426> but the linux verson i cant get there windows i can
<uofm49426> i was reading about a edid bug with nvidia
<Sysi> driver bug totally is possible, you could maybe work around that problem by creating xorg.conf
<uofm49426> scaling dont even work in the driver
<uofm49426> im may need to just say o well and use vga
<uofm49426> the only thing with that i vga mode the tv can keep up with the resolution changes and i have to turn tv on and off to refress it or ill have a half inch black line at the bottem and panel will be hidden
<arez> just installed xubuntu...
<arez> 11.10
<arez> feels a little unstable
<arez> would not using nvidia drivers make a mouse hang up every few seconds?
<Sysi> possibly
<arez> nvidia drivers are not activated
<arez> maybe i´l l try that too
<arez> also, my frickin keymap is screwed up...
<mariobuntu> mahlzeit.
<TheNocturnalist> so i just installed xubuntu oneiric, i am attempting to use jockey to install the nvidia driver.... but it's been going for quite a while, i cannot tell whether or not it is doing anything... any suggestions?
<TheNocturnalist> nevermind, i killed it. i believe my ralink wireless adapter is not working well, for some freaking reason.
<ronsonol> Is jockey what comes up on Settings > Additional Drivers?
<ronsonol> nevermind, just answered my question running it while watching top.  It is.
<Os_Maleus> hello together!
<Os_Maleus>  have a Nexus i9250 and running xubuntu with xfce on my PC. until now, I didn't manage to find out how to connect the both over the USB-cable. does anybody know how it is possible to mount it? it is listed under lsusb. but that was it. no icon on the desktop available.
<Starn> hey, i recently got a new computer from a friend and i am kinda wondering if wintv card can be used in ubuntu/xubuntu..
<well_laid_lawn> Starn: I use one with me-tv
<Starn> what's that?
<well_laid_lawn> !info me-tv
<ubottu> me-tv (source: me-tv): Me TV, it's TV for me computer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-1 (oneiric), package size 507 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<well_laid_lawn> it is a live tv viewer with an epg guide and scheduled recordings
<well_laid_lawn> + other stuff
<Starn> alright i shall check it out sounds amazing! i don't even know what to use on windows lol but windows just finished updating so i am gonna setup bootmanger to allow me to load xubuntu.. my issue is it's been a long time since i've done that and i don't fully remember how to do so in easyBCD.
<jadoe> I have a strange problem with with dead keys: I set the keyboard layout to "German eliminate dead keys" in the xfce settings. Works like it is supposed to, at first. Pressing ^ brings ^. I use a KVM Switch. When I switch to the other PC and back, pressing ^ brings deadcircumflex instead of ^. What is going on?
<Starn> well_laid_lawn: i shall be right back. i'm rebooting. probably take a bit.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> jadoe: when you switch the kvm over a new keyboard is getting recognised would be my guess
<well_laid_lawn> if I did that sort of thing regularly I would put a shortcut in the panel to switch keyboard types
<starn> ok.. well_laid_lawn what was the name again? me-tv?
<well_laid_lawn> yeppers
<well_laid_lawn> !info me-tv
<ubottu> me-tv (source: me-tv): Me TV, it's TV for me computer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-1 (oneiric), package size 507 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<starn> oh i have a random question.. how come ubuntu/xubuntu and like systems can run off of any machine even if it is not the same hardware it was installed on?
<well_laid_lawn> there's no one trying to make money off it so you can do what you like with it
<well_laid_lawn> it's free
<starn> like i installed it on an decently fast usb hard drive and it's able to boot up on any machine even though it's not been installed on it..
<starn> weird.
<starn> free= better haha
<starn> also is it true that 32bit doesnt display 4gb but still uses?
<well_laid_lawn> afaik it only uses what it sees and reports
<starn> dang i need to update to 64bit than.. ok.. well_laid_lawn does any antana work with this tvcard? kinda like how any works with my lil box to convert digital to analog?
<well_laid_lawn> I've used both analog and digital antennas to get free to air tv with mine
<well_laid_lawn> if the antenna can find the digital stations me-tv will
<starn> alright i shall be right back grabing my old antana that i don't use.. if it works it's being used haha
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<starn> holy crap the tv thingy startled me..... well it works!
<starn> umm... well_laid_lawn i feel really stupid.. but how do i change channels?
<starn> personally not to thrilled with some home improvment show.
<well_laid_lawn> the channels should be on the left side of the epg
<starn> i don't see it.
<well_laid_lawn> have you moved the epg to see what's on later?
<starn> no?? i don't even know what epg is.
<well_laid_lawn> elctronic program guide
<starn> i see record button vol epg event search? sheduled recordings fullscreen  name of show and stations... than two arrows <-  and two arrows ->   than top i see file view video audio help
<well_laid_lawn> this is a shot from the net - http://www.mpeg4ireland.com/img/metv.jpg - channels on the left
<starn> whaaaaa i don't have that!
<well_laid_lawn> you can toggle seeing the epg from the menu
<starn> doesn't show what you had
<well_laid_lawn> any buttons with station names?
<starn> no.
<well_laid_lawn> if you have live tv and showing the epg selected from the menu you should have at least one station showing in the epg
<well_laid_lawn> should is relative tho
<starn> yeah.. it's live tv.. checked with tv..
<starn> i'm gonna rescan the channels.
<starn> it finds six channels... but i can't seem to switch to them...
<starn> does it matter i am in USA and we only have digital?
<well_laid_lawn> it doesn't do cable afaik but I could be wrong
<starn> we don't have cable.
<well_laid_lawn> but if it finds six channels there should be six in the epg
<starn> but all our signals here are digital forced by the government.
<well_laid_lawn> I use digital channels here
<well_laid_lawn> post a screenshot
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<starn> would you like me to show nvm you just asked lol
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<starn> well good news i just learned a lot about housing and roofing and stuff... and sealing it for weather.. haha also uploaded one second
<starn> nvm says image to larg.
<puchu> hello?
<puchu> anybody  here?
<starn> well_laid_lawn: http://imagebin.org/200876
<baizon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<well_laid_lawn> starn: you should be able to click on    view    in the menu and select to show the epg
<starn> there is no "show the epg".
<starn> well_laid_lawn: there is change view.. which only removes the buttons you see.. scheduled recording, auto record, epg event search, channels (which allows me to scan for more), preferences.
<well_laid_lawn> hang on I'll go fire my comp up that runs me-tv
<well_laid_lawn> k
<puchu> How can i set a keyboard shortcut for restart x server in Xubuntu 11.10?
<puchu> restart JUST the x server, not the entire session
<Sysi> restarting X will restart/kill all GUI apps anyway
<puchu> !
<puchu> well, how?
<well_laid_lawn> starn: I click on   change view mode   and the epg toggles on/off here
<Sysi> altGr PrntScrn K by default
<starn> does it have the next arrows and previus arrows and the next day arrows?? and the now button?
<puchu> is there a way to restart just the x server?
<starn> for those buttons don't seem to respawn to me
<baizon> what backup gui programm do you recommend?
<Sysi> puchu: not that I've heard of, what do you actually want to do?
<Sysi> apps depend on xserver running
<puchu> 'because i used to change my primary monitor when i watch a movie, i switch to another monitor with the nVidia application, ma for restart the x server  i have to logout everytime...
<Os_Maleus> baizon: rsync
<puchu> ...wich close all my windows...
<Sysi> nvidia supports dynamic configuration nowdays
<baizon> Os_Maleus: with gui
<Os_Maleus> baizon: but it depends how You want to make a backup. and where?
<baizon> Os_Maleus: my music and configuration
<baizon> in a folder
<baizon> so the backup goes into a folder
<puchu> it says "u have to restart x server for apply changes..."
<puchu> etc etc
<Os_Maleus> I like the gui-s as well. ... got used to rsync meanwhile. and am very sattisfied with that.
<baizon> i think i will give backintime a try
<well_laid_lawn> starn: yep it has those
<starn> says E key brings it up but nothing is happening what version are you using well_laid_lawn ?
<well_laid_lawn> 2.0.1-3
<starn> it says mine is me TV 1.3.6......
<starn> so much for downloading stuff from apt-get.
<Os_Maleus> rsync -avb --progress    --backup-dir=[trace to Your backup folder where changes should be saved]  --log-file=[trace to the log-file] --del  /[trace of the uppest folder You want to backup]  /[trace to where You want to have the backup to]
<Os_Maleus> baizon: rsync -avb --progress    --backup-dir=[trace to Your backup folder where changes should be saved]  --log-file=[trace to the log-file] --del  /[trace of the uppest folder You want to backup]  /[trace to where You want to have the backup to]
<well_laid_lawn> starn: the 2 series shouldn't look too much different to 1 series afaik
<starn> i hope not. for i cannot find me-tv
<baizon> thanks Os_Maleus
<starn> well_laid_lawn: i'm not only one having issue with this version.
<Os_Maleus> baizon: You are welcome!
<well_laid_lawn> starn: going by the launchpad page for me-tv that's the version most distros are using
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab
<starn> hmm.. how do i make me tv 2.0.1 scan for channels... it's not letting me do so says something about command line scan is a good way to generate channels.conf
<starn> can someone tell well_laid_lawn when he gets back i fixed it?
<bbakalis> is there a way to safely remove gnome desktop and all of its dependencies without affecting my xubuntu? it was installed through updates and i want to uninstall it.
<mongy> bbakalis: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<mongy> best check what its removing in case you want any of it.
<bbakalis> yes but as i can see it removes stuff necessary for xubuntu. am i  wrong?
<mongy> never used that personally.
<mongy> test it in a vm before?
<bbakalis> no but i guess this is what i have to do...
<bbakalis> thanks a lot
<mongy> could install fresh xubuntu but keep your home folder and settings.
<mongy> I have a spare vm I will try that purexfce for giggles.  If it gets hosed I will drop pschocat a line
<mongy> ok, so I just did that command on a pure xubuntu already system, and the only things that are gonna be removed are gvfs-backends libarchive1 libcdio-cdda0 libcdio-paranoia0 libcdio10
<mongy> so none of those things getting removed are needed by the looks of it
<starn> hello, i need assistance with fixing my sound.. i just got a new machine.. and when i plug my headphones sound still comes from the speakers.
<mongy> `oppsite for me, it stops playing speakers and nothing comes out of headphones
<mongy> i may boot into 12.04 in a while to tst
<starn> yeah it worked just fine on old machine.. not how i wanted but it worked.. i wanted it to play music through my speakers and VoIP on my headphones.. still want to do this.. but first i need to fix sound coming out of both like all audio does.. and i didn't change any settings.
<starn> mongy: do you use realtek?? if so please let me know how it goes for you.
<mongy> udio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<mongy> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<mongy> only 1 I use is the intel, the ati is the hdmi port
<mongy> Actually... I just saw in pavucontrol the options to choose headphones
<mongy> lemme test
<starn> ugh i forgot how to check what sound i got..
<mongy> lspci - grep Audio
<mongy> try pulseaudio control and in output devices, select analogue headphones
<mongy> or whatever is there.
<mongy> just tried 12.04, and although sound options were a lot nicer and had a few extras, and even though pluggin into headphoens automatically set output to headphones, nothing actually came out of them :(
<mongy> sadly, sound is still a showstopper on linux for people.
<mongy> if I had some hdmi headphones I would test..
<lartza> Where is the iso supposed to fit since i's 710megabytes? :/ I only have 700 discs
<lartza> and one that is 600 or 650
<magerquark> dvd?
<lartza> Mhh
<lartza> my dvd burner is broken yeah...
<magerquark> do you have a dvd-burner?
<lartza> also 10 megabytes over is kind of a f* this shit situation...
<mongy> it will fit on a regular '700'
<magerquark> you can also take the alternate-iso
<magerquark> lartza, from wich mirror did you get your iso
<magerquark> ?
<magerquark> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<magerquark> there is no iso that is above 700 MB
<lartza> Interesting
<lartza> torrent
<lartza> magerquark: md5sum is right :S
<magerquark> ah ok
<lartza> but it is 710.2 MB
<lartza> not 677 it is saying on the download page
<lartza> I'm gonna download it from there then, totally weird
<lartza> firefox says it's downloading a 677M file now
<magerquark> do you have an usb.stick?
<lartza> Yes but the laptop wouldn't boot it
<lartza> just a flashing _
<magerquark> ah ok, rather old laptop
<lartza> Yea it has a "removable device" on bios but no idea why it failed to boot
<lartza> it even detected it and tried it but just didnt
<magerquark> lartza, there is a #xubuntu-offtopic
<lartza> ?
<lartza> Yes? Why?
<magerquark> well your problem is solved
<lartza> Well yea but I can do this :)
<bodom> Hi there! Does anybody knows whether there is an integrated VNC in xubuntu?
<mongy> bodom: unless I removed it when I was drunk, no there is not.
<bodom> so, i'm looking for away to remotely access my running local xfce session
<mongy> I think you can just install vino (the vnc in regular ubuntu)
<mongy> there is also other vnc server like x11vnc and tightvnc, also chrome remote desktop is a handy extension that works rather well.
<bodom> mongy: didn't knew vino can handle other windows managersthan gnome, i'll use it then. Ty
<mongy> bodom: umm, I never tried it tbh
<mongy> there is xrdp but I never got it to work
<ronsonol> Is there a config to define unmounted hd partitions as not removable devices (so they don't show up on the desktop, but thumbdrives & cds do)?
<GridCube> add them to fstab ronsonol
<GridCube> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ronsonol> TNX GridCube.  Had some fstab tweaks to do anyhow.
<xubuntu530> hi
<encrypt> Hi im upgrading to 12.04 and the indicator for the NetworkManager is gone from the pannel. Any ideas on how to get it back?
<starn> for some reason xubuntu will not mount primary "C" partition.. it's 500gb with vists 64bit
#xubuntu 2013-02-18
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Question - I want to set a default profile, so any user that gets created gets a very specific and customized... everything. Traditionally anything in /etc/skel is what the new user gets... but I just tried this and the new user received everything I'd expect from a Xubuntu session. Eh?
<roasted> Is there a different locatoin than /etc/skel?
<jxajro_> Hello! Someone here speaks portuguese???
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Unit193> roasted: How are you adding new users?
<roasted> Unit193: through users and groups.
<buenouanq> Hello
<buenouanq> Having trouble installing on a macbook.
<buenouanq> I can get to the GRUB screen.
<buenouanq> but selecting anything just brings up color lines...
<buenouanq> I'm guessing that the installer can properly access my screen drivers or something.  I don't know, I've never had problems like this.
<itteration> could i have some suggestions on a problem with window dressings not appearing
<TheSheep> press alt+f2 and type xfwm4
<itteration> ok
<itteration> what did i do?
<itteration> it worked
<TheSheep> you started the window manager
<TheSheep> it must have crashed or not run at all for some reason
<TheSheep> it should be ok now though
<itteration> it was weird, windows wouldnt show up in my normal xorg.conf, and would show without boarders in a backup i had, reproducing on restarts and log-off/log-in
<itteration> everything should be ok now, thanks to you
<TheSheep> itteration: if you are curious why it crashed, you can take a look in .xsessionerrors in your home directory
<TheSheep> that's a hidden file
<itteration> theres a lot of randr missing on display ":0.0"
<TheSheep> that's just a warning, I guess
<itteration> let me know if im wasting the chatroom space
<itteration> ive got a gdkdrawable-x11 error   drawable is not a pixmap or window
<TheSheep> look at the end, maybe, and look for more critical things
<itteration> a critical randr error?
<itteration> about 5 'events?' up
<TheSheep> that could be it, if you want, you can report it as a bug
<itteration> i think i will.
<itteration> im using nvidia driver, xinerama, i dont think im using randr, but i also have a 'display does not support the xcomposite extension' and a 'compositing manager disabled'
<itteration> im guessing i should search for this bug first,  what should i search with
<TheSheep> the error message, I guess
<itteration> thanks. ive never submitted a bug before
<hotdog> hi
<hotdog> my xubuntu 12.04 doesn't start lightdm automatically. last message i get is "checking battery state". after hitting enter lightdm shows up. any suggestions?
<xubuntu634> Hey all, I took a screen shot of my problem, It's right above the applications menu, its a square little box that wont go away http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02182013-060429am.php
<karmakosmikk> Does anybody know why my xubuntu does not understand memory card or canon camera when plugged in computer?
<GridCube> karmakosmikk, it should do that, i know mines do
<karmakosmikk> yes it should do, yes. in lubuntu it seems to understand it but in some strange way, not in xubuntu
<GridCube> mmm in this same machine?
<GridCube> could you logoff and relogin to a xubuntu session using the guest user?
<aicasn-V> is there a way to add a repo source but only pull select packages from it? i want to add a testing repository, but i don't want to update my stable packages with _all_ of the unstable "upgrades" it offers, just one or two that I need
<GridCube> aicasn-V, i dont really know if you can do that
<GridCube> but you could install ppa-purge and have it in there to reverse the changes if you dont like somehting
<GridCube> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56.0.12.10 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<g16> !pin | aicasn-V
<ubottu> aicasn-V: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<olbi> maybe it is in exFAT?
<olbi> try to install fuse-exfat, exfat-utils with ppa:relan/exfat
<aicasn-V> g16:  i did read about that, but i don't want to prefer an entire repo over another, just a package
<aicasn-V> it did not appear that pinning would allow for that
<g16> aicasn-V: I found that page reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/170235
<g16> s/reading/through/
<aicasn-V> ie. i can reduce the priority of the repo, but then how do I promote the priority of package xyz on that repo above the standard priority level?
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> my volume icon is gone.
<Peyam> How do I fix it?
<aicasn-V> add Mixer to your bar
<aicasn-V> right click, Panel, Add New Items, Mixer
<Peyam> no Mixer in Add new Item
<aicasn-V> it'll probably stick it on the end, so right-click the volume icon, Move, and put it where you want it
<Peyam> there is no valume icon. that's the problem
<aicasn-V> right click, Panel, Add New Items, Mixer
<Peyam> aicasn-V: There is no Mixer as I told you :)
<aicasn-V> what xubuntu version?
<Peyam> 12.10
<GridCube> Peyam, remove the Plugin Indicator applet, and add it back again
<Peyam> how do I do that?
<GridCube> Peyam, go to a panel, right clic it go to panel > panel settings
<GridCube> then go to the last tab for items, search the "plugins indicator" item, remove it, use the + icon to add a new item, find "plugins indicator" and add it back again
<Peyam> thank you GridCube
<Peyam> :) worked
<GridCube> :D awesome
<GridCube> you see when the plugin indicator applet fails, it's restarted by nm-connection-editor, but it doesnt recheck for all the other plugins
<GridCube> its a bug
<Peyam> GridCube: yeah.. not good
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> but plugin indicator is a pain for xfce in any case to start with
<xubuntu929> hello
<timmma> From the ubuntu market place, where do applications get saved?
<GridCube> it deppends but usually to /bin/
<GridCube> timmma, what do you need
<timmma> I have to reinstall xubuntu on my desktop and i want to have the same programs as on my netbook
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> there is a way to get the apt-list of all the installed software
<timmma> If i can find the folder its easer
<GridCube> thats now how you do it though
<GridCube> that wont work
<timmma> Hmm
<timmma> Gridcube silly me theres a sync option
<GridCube> there is?
<GridCube> nice
<timmma> Yup file>sync between computers...
<adar> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up Empathy, but when I hit the account settings button on the left, it forwards me to the window on the right, which I'm not sure what to do with. Here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/FifIybj.png
<TheSheep> adar: empathy is highly integrated with the gnome desktop, it probably requires some components of the gnome desktop that you don't have installed
<adar> Gotcha. I guess I'll stick with Pidgin then. Was hoping to be able to mess with XMPP priority w/ Gtalk, but it's not that big a deal. Thanks TheSheep
<TheSheep> adar: you can also try gajim
<Naphatul> is there a way to make the compiz effect scale->initiate window picker work?
<adar> I'll give that a try, thanks again TheSheep
<dreambox> hey guys... I changed one setting to nvidia config and my screen goes black when I boot to xfce...
<dreambox> please help me
<dreambox> I tried everything
<juanjo> how to add startup sounds to Xubuntu 12.04 xfce 4.8?
<Xzu> hi. Big issue, using ubuntu 12.04 and xfce4(kx-studio). After add a folder link to the shortcut toolbar, no more bar was runing (all crashed). So I did sudo reboot. Now I can't login, after the password, black screen and then come back to login
<GridCube> Xzu, can you get to  the tty?
<Xzu> GridCube, yes, I can
<GridCube> Xzu, good, then login and delete the .ICEauthority and .Xauthority files and try to log in again
<Xzu> ok  thanks. I' con't do it from here, it the same machine, I have to reboot. Have you got others idea?? (if that don't work)
<GridCube> that should do the trick
<Xzu> GridCube, thx ;)
<kxzu> GridCube, thanks a lot, I'm alive!
<kxzu> What are this .Xautority and .ICE files?
<GridCube> :D told you so
<GridCube> i have no idea
<kxzu> ?? you're a illuminated genius?
<Unit193> .Xauthority holds the MIT "magic cookie" for who "owns" the X session running, basically.
<Kovica> How ca n I do an unattened install with 12.10, now that the alternate cd is gone ?
<kxzu> Kovica,  now that the alternate cd is gone?
<Kovica> yes.. until 12.04 there was the desktop and alternate CD available. I used alternate one to do unattended install.
<GridCube> !mini | Kovica
<ubottu> Kovica: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kxzu>  Use kx-studio or kx repos to have uptodate audio soft ;)
<Kovica> GridCube: aha. looks promissing.. :) And how do I add packages to this Mini CD. I have two reasons for this: 1.) I've found that the kernel used during installation does not support all the network cards I encountered on various machines. 2.) I'd like to have as much packages as possible on the CD/DVD itself
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Kovica> GridCube: OK, thanks. I'll look into it. Do you perhaps know if the installer used in Live CD can be modified by adding few ony my steps or automatic others ?
<GridCube> no idea, but ill would go and guess to "maybe"
<Unit193> Can't you just use the preseed to install?
<Kovica> Unit193: I've tried with the desktop CD, but it either does not even boot or runs the default graphical installer.
<Kovica> Unit193: as far as I know the installer in Live CD is written in python and does not user debian-installer "commands"
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation so already read that?
<mij> I'm trying to install wizardpen in my xubuntu 12.10 box. The instructions say I must edit the configuration file at /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi but I have no /etc/hal any ideas?
<Kovica> Unit193: nope I didn't. So the desktop installer should honor the preseed file... grrrr... well, mine didn't...
<Matthias__> Hello, I just installed (or thought I installed) Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS. When my computer boots up, all I get is command line stuff. I can log in with the name and password I set, but everything is command line. No desktop. How do I get to a point-and-click setup?
<Kovica> GridCube: and unfortunatelly UCK cannot be used with mini.iso as it says that mini.iso is not a valid desktop or alternate CD
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> Kovica, what if... you use a 12.04 alternate and then a dist-upgrade?
<GridCube> maybe that a very long route
<Kovica> GridCube: 12.04 takes about 20 minutes to install... and the dist-upgrade takes another hour, right ? I don't have that kind of time to wait for a single machine..
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> Kovica, http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<Kovica> GridCube: that's because the installation also has to take care of the DB2 installation and our application..
<Kovica> GridCube: downloading remix now... let me see
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> Kovica, see apt-offline too
<GridCube> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2 (quantal), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<GridCube> bbl
<g16> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<churl> Hello!  I'm trying to use <control>t as a keyboard shortcut in xfce4-terminal to set the title of the window/tab.  I've done this before and can't remember how I did it.  I know you usually can't/don't want to set your xterm shortcuts with just <control> but I'm very used to this now and can't remember how I got <control>t working to set the title.  Also I can't set AccelSetTitle= to anything that seems to work, IE AccelSetTitle=<c
<ochosi> churl: just hover the menu-item with your mouse and press ctrl+t
<ochosi> if you've enabled editable menu accelerators, you can set kb-shortcuts this way
<jutas> Hi guys. Is there an application to customize display resolution?
<churl> xrandr and arandr
<churl> well, arandr for a dual setup
<jutas> i know xrandr but that is not permanent
<GridCube> how in earth i stop programs from opening in the other monitor
<jutas> if i set with that it losts setting at next restart
<GridCube> i mean i launch an app here, and it... opens there
<GridCube> its freaking me out
<churl> save your set up and have it ran on start up.  I'm not sure when/where the best place to have it run on start up, but my guess is pretty late, after the xfdesktop has ran and has drawn the desktop.
<jutas> how can i save it?
<churl> GridCube: is it opening windows on the left monitor?
<churl> jutas: do you know how to write a basic script? :)
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i turned if off
<jutas> churl: no. i'm not.
<GridCube> this is silly, i need separated xservers
<jutas> well i knew on win. it should be similar. i write the commands in text editor, save it and then rename for example bat format
<churl> jutas: Make a file >  the first line should be #! /bin/bash > the second line should be your xrandr command line thing just written as if it is to be entered on the command line > chmod +x YOURFILENAME
<GridCube> !arandr | jutas
<GridCube> mmm
<churl> GridCube: is one of your computer's a laptop?
<GridCube> well there is no arandr entry
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> i have two monitors
<jutas> churl: the chmod +x makes the format?
<GridCube> jutas, open arandr, set your screens to your pleaseure
<churl> jutas: it makes the new file executable :)
<GridCube> save the config as a script, add that script to your session launcher
<jutas> Gridcube: ther won't be the resolution that i want in the list
<GridCube> are you using the proper drivers for your gpu?
<jutas> GridCube: the other problem was always with arandr that it often doesn't even start
<jutas> churl: I'll try it thanks.
<churl> jutas: let me know if you need more explanations :)
<jutas> GridCube: I cant install the proper driver downloaded from ATI site because there was compatibility problems
<GridCube> freaking great
<jutas> churl: I will for shure
<GridCube> jutas, oh, ati, sorry to hear that
<jutas> :)
<jutas> it's an old Radeon 9600. What I don't understam is that on fedora and sabayon there is my wanted resolution from the box. iven on live cd. But I can't get on debian, and ubuntu distros
<jutas> Now xubuntu is my favourite. So i stick with it. And this is my only unsolved problem for a week now.
<GridCube> have you tried the default drivers?
<jutas> yes. black screen. And there is another problem with mentioned distros. I have a Samsung 24"LCD display connected in DVI port, and the motherboard integrated. And in the display settings window it recognize the DVI as digital one and the other one has the name Samsung which is the integrated (only 800x600 option i think)
<jutas> now xrandr says this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jadUmp73
<GridCube> well?
<jutas> so the script should be like this?: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7my75iVn
<jutas> arandr has just crashed unexpectedly
<jutas> churl: are you still here?
<churl> jutas: yep
<jutas> could you check the script above please?
<churl> sorry, don't put the > after the /bin/bash :)
<churl> not sure if it would even matter.. :/
<jutas> I've corrected and put in the list of auto start applications. I couldn't organize which has to start first. It's on the bottom of the list
<jutas> I restart now
<jutas> churl: the 1360x768 is in the list now, but doesn't do anithing at all
<churl> I don't believe I can help you beyond this.  I've spent way too much time trying to fix a similar problem.  My suggestion is to take the time to make a well-written post about your issue and provide all the information that you can and what you've already tried.  Hope this helps
<jutas> Right. Thank you
#xubuntu 2013-02-19
<buenouanq> Installation problems on a Macbook5,1.  Can get to GRUB just fine with the options: -Try without install -Install -OEM install -Check disc for defects
<buenouanq> Selecting any of these leads to a blank screen, then some lines of various colors appear at the top.  Please help.  Any ideas?
<buenouanq> new question:
<buenouanq> is there a mac specific image of 12.10?
<xubuntu545> hello
<FsDK> lol
<FsDK> installing xubuntu!
<buenouanq> is there a mac specific image of 12.10?
<nsix> i have an issue, can anyone help?
<torax> nsix: go ahead, whats the problem
<nsix> im new to ubuntu. i just installed 3 desktop enviros and rebooted. when i logged in i greeted by a blank purple screen
<nsix> no login/password option
<nsix> didnt know that i had to reboot after each install
<torax> what packages did you installed?
<nsix> cinnamon via command line and kde via the store
<nsix> maybe it was just these two
<nsix> er
<nsix> im sorry not kde, i installed gnome shell from the store
<nsix> so gnome shell and cinnamon
<torax> nsix: you could try " sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm "
<nsix> okay :/
<nsix> what does that do exactly?
<torax> press ctrl+alt+f1 log in to terminal and write that command
<torax> um, it reconfigures your default login manager
<Unit193> At the login screen, what session is selected?
<nsix> i dont see any text at the login screen
<nsix> just a purple wallpaper
<nsix> i cant login as guest or user
<nsix> Im back
<nsix> I tried the reconfig lightdm command
<nsix> but it didnt work
<nsix> i reran the three commands that i used to install cinnamon, that didn't work either
<nsix> if anyone else is able to assist, i install 2 desktops environments at once and rebooted. when i rebooted i was greeting by a purple login page. but no login/password field.
<holstein> nsix: i would purge the PPA's you likely added, and try and get back to default
<nsix> so short from a reinstall, im stuck
<nsix> im a day 1 noob
<nsix> how do i do that
<holstein> nsix: well, you might want to just reinstall, and just relax.. sit with it a bit, as-is
<nsix> im interested in fixing the issue
<holstein> nsix: juggling desktop environments is not that advanced, but its not trivial
<holstein> nsix: remove the sources you added
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> nsix: undo what you added that is likely breaking your system
<fishtech> How can I install theme packs for xfce and where would I get them? Maybe you guys have a trusted site. Some I found I was not sure about.
<holstein> or, elaborate as to what you issu is
<holstein> issue*
<nsix> so i type !ppa... thats it?
<holstein> nsix: no.. you'll need to remove the ppa's you added
<holstein> nsix: what would i do? reinstall.. and come here *before* you add desktop environments
<holstein> nsix: using live CD"s is a nice way to see desktops without breaking your current install
<holstein> fishtech: i just add the ones n the repos and tweak from there
<nsix> any way to see a list of PPA's install in order of being installed?
<fishtech> How do I add from repos? I'm still learning linux so I'm still lost on things.
<holstein> nsix: you can link to, or share what you have done so far, and a volunteer could help you undo that
<holstein> nsix: no.. thats why i suggest you *dont* add ppa's.. they can break things
<holstein> fishtech: i just search in the package manager of my chioce and add.. i like synaptic
<fishtech> Ah, I can do that. Thank you.
<nsix> the first thing I did was to install "gnome shell" from the Ubuntu Software Center
<nsix> second I ran these three commands to install cinnamon
<nsix> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<nsix> sudo apt-get update
<nsix> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<nsix> I rebooted and then was greeted by a blank login page. No text what so ever. No wallpaper. Just a solid purple window.
<nsix> The purpole window did have a black border around it.
<nsix> when i ctrl+alt+del it will shutdown and I see the Ubuntu logo and progress bar, then I reboot
<nsix> ctrl+alt+f1 works
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> ^^ you can use those as well, when you are "stuck"
<holstein> nsix: what happened when you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm as torax suggested?
<nsix> when I pressed ctrl+alt+f7 I was pushed back to the desktop/login screen but this time it was solid black
<nsix> well a black box with black borders
<nsix> the purple was replaced by black
<nsix> i rebooted but was greeted by the same purple screen as before
<holstein> nsix: i would say, it'll take you some time to learn how to rescue that system.. i would start over, and take it easy
<holstein> nsix: use XFCE for a while, as-is
<holstein> try mate from a live CD
<nsix> so reinstall :/
<holstein> nsix: it takes me about 8 minutes to install xubuntu
<Unit193> (Little more for configuration)  Mate and cinnamon aren't officially supported in 12.10, but 13.04 has cinnamon in the repos.
<holstein> nsix: otherwise, what happened when you tried the command?
<nsix> nothing
<xubuntu026> hi
<xubuntu026> I'm new
<xubuntu026> xfce o gnome 3.6?
<holstein> xubuntu026: xfce and gnome are both destkop environments
<holstein> xubuntu026: you would use gnome *instead* of xfce
<holstein> xubuntu026: you just open the pacakge manager of your choice and search "gnome"
<holstein> xubuntu026: you can ask in #ubuntu as well
<qwertz_> why does my xubuntu 12.10 lock the screen on suspend although i ticked that in the settings manager?
<TheSheep> qwertz_: as far as I remember there are two places where that setting is, one in the screensaver and one in the power manager, and you have to tick both
<TheSheep> qwertz_: and yes, it's silly
<qwertz_> TheSheep, you mean "Lock Screen After X minutes"?
<qwertz_> got it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078730
<qwertz_> this is stupid
<TheSheep> yeah, it's an eternal work in progress
<baizon> a question, i want to backup my system. What conf files/dirs should i backup besides my /home folder?
<qwertz_> baizon, from my experience: none.
<qwertz_> make sure not to forget all "dot" dirs in ~
<lestus> sup
<baizon> qwertz_: wont happen
<nantou> i need to use evolution torified, for that I need a command that is stored somewhere in the registry of commands, but I cannot locate it. Is there any app or command that allows me to search for any specific command? IE, "evolution"?
<TheSheep> nantou: the registry of commands?
<nantou> forgive the broken english, i dont even know if thats the correct term
<nantou> the list of commands you write in a terminal is called...
<TheSheep> history?
<TheSheep> you can search the terminal command history by pressing ctrl+r
<nantou> ok...
<nantou> thanks
<someone235> Hey, when I try to access SFTP through the file manager, It doesn't respond. Someone can help me with this?
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Is there a way to make the "home" desktop icon open Nautilus instead of Thunar? Thunar is being problematic and I have Nautilus set as the default file manager but I specifically want that home icon to open Nautilus as well.
<GridCube> change the preffered applications
<GridCube> preferred
<roasted> I did
<roasted> It changes Nautilus to default for everything EXCEPT that home icon on my desktop.
<roasted> I want the home icon specifically to launchy Nautilus because the home icon is only delete-able from the system settings > desktop menu.
<roasted> Long story short, I'm using Xubuntu as the OS of choice for old computer sthat I'm repurposing and donating to people with financial hardships, particularly ones with kids who could benefit from having a computer with a word processor and educational games etc.
<GridCube> i remember a ubuntu question site about this subject, did you googled for an answer?
<roasted> I like the thought of that home icon only being delete-able from the system settings menu as it'll be an extra deterrent to not have that icon deleted off of their desktop. I just think it'll be easier for brand new users if I can figure this out for them before I hand systems out.
<roasted> I did, but all I could find was info relating to using Nautilus on X ubuntu - not specifically using Nautilus as the default for this specific icon on Xubuntu.
<roasted> I'd be fine with using Thunar if Thunar wouldn't take 60 seconds to launch. I seem to be getting hit with that gvfs bug that has been around for the better part of two years now :(
<GridCube> just add a launched for nautilus and remove that one
<roasted> oh, a lau ncher...
<roasted> let me fire up my VM and see. (I'm not at home to verify it on the main i mage I'm doing)
<roasted> Thanks for the insight GridCube  :)
<Rogach> Hello! Can I find downloadable images of Xubuntu 10.10 somewhere?
<bazhang> Rogach, why ever would you want that. its not supported any longer
<baizon> Rogach: no
<baizon> why not 12.04?
<GridCube> you... can... but you wont get support for those
<roasted> For kicks I just installed Xubuntu, but that icon thhing still doesn't apply. The application launcher I created I can't get into the default icons field.
<Rogach> bazhang:There is some problem with video drivers - we tried to get it working with 12.04, but failed. Also, we hope that the memory consumption will be a bit lower - < 256 mb of memory on board, and 12.04 seems to have troubles with that.
<GridCube> roasted, what?
<Rogach> GridCube: Where?
<roasted> GridCube: from earlier, I want to add a new icon to the Default Icons section of System Settings - Desktop - Icons tab - Default Icons. I can't do that.
<GridCube> Rogach, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
<GridCube> Rogach, i want to repeat: no support
<Rogach> GridCube: I know that :)
<GridCube> roasted, sorry im not understanding you
<bazhang> Rogach, no security updates at all. its very unwise to use
<GridCube> you want to change the icon for a launcher
<Rogach> GridCube: There's no xubuntu on that page :(
<GridCube> Rogach, i wouldn't expect it to be, no
<Rogach> GridCube: Eh. Sad.
<GridCube> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/
<GridCube> only ones stored are those
<Rogach> GridCube: Well, I know one place where 6.06 still works, powering a mail server :)
<roasted> GridCube: I'm not sure how else I can explain it...
<roasted> GridCube: System Settings - Desktop - Icons tab - Default Icons. How can I add something there?
<GridCube> Rogach, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<Rogach> GridCube: That was not exactly what we wanted, just update system was broken, and we left it as-is.
<GridCube> Rogach, welp sorry 'bout that
<Rogach> GridCube: :)
<Rogach> GridCube: Thank you!
<GridCube> not much else we can do from here
<GridCube> roasted, i dont think you can do that no
<GridCube> you can change the icon for the launcher itself
<GridCube> but not add an icon to xfdesktop to my knowlede
<roasted> GridCube: what I want to do is get Thunar off of the "Home" function and assign it to Nautilus... since Thunar seem sot be suffering from a 2 year old bug. <_<
<roasted> ya know, I got a better idea.
<roasted> I'll remove home, add the Nautilus launcher, and adjust the permissions to it
<roasted> that way I can work around this limitation
<GridCube> roasted, if its the lag on launch, thats been fixed on newer thunars
<roasted> GridCube: I'm full updated, upgraded, etc in 12.04 - no fix.
<roasted> GridCube: is that osmething I have to PPA/compile in?
<GridCube> roasted, first there is a silly simple workaround, then you can get the 12.10 thunar version, using a ppa for xfce 4.10, then you can get a newer-newer version of thunar that even has tabbed browsing and what not
<roasted> GridCube: that sounds good. Got a guide handy?
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/775117 answer 13 has the workaround, dead simple
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775117 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roasted> oh, I read about this elsewhere, but I thought ti disabled all network capability with samba shares.
<roasted> One user on another source commented, I don't use file sharing services anyway like samba so it's fine if I don't have that functionality.
<GridCube> you can get the "semi oficial" ppa for 4.10  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<roasted> I took that as setting this to false means there's no smb browsing capability whatsoever.
<GridCube> you will taint your 12.04 though, so no oficial support for hat
<GridCube> roasted, it works her
<GridCube> e
<roasted> I think I'll try this fix.
<roasted> the workaround that is.
<roasted> As long as I can still do smb://192.168.x.x to my samba server, this will be perfect.
<GridCube> you should be able to
<roasted> awesome
<roasted> thanks!
<GridCube> its simply not loaded at boot
<GridCube> or launch
<roasted> I'm fine with that. Just as long as it responds when I hit smb://etc.etc
<roasted> I'mheading home for lunch so I'll give it a shot then.
<roasted> thanks again!
<chaz_z> hey guys, I installed KDE desktop on my xubuntu installation. When I'm in KDE, gtk widgets aren't themed. Obviously I need to do something so they look nice again. here's a screenie: http://i.imgur.com/hmrhw6f.png
<chaz_z> anyone online?
<laite> chaz_z: I'm not that familiar with KDE but I'd think there's some option in its settings
<chaz_z> changing widget skins using the kde settings doesn't seem to work :(
<laite> there are (I think) two settings in KDE, for QT and for gtk, you need gtk settings
<chaz_z> hm, I wonder what the gtk settings application name is?
<laite> try asking #kde ?
<chaz_z> good idea
<genii-around> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): Unified window decoration for KDE and GTK+ (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.14-1 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 34 kB
<bullgard4> When I boot up my computer. Xubuntu 12.04.2 automatically starts a certain command-line program.  How to find out where this start command is located on my hard disk?
<baizon> bullgard4: check session and startup
<baizon> there should be a path
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Thunar proved to be a pita even with the workaround in the network mount file.
<roasted> Nautilus ftw.
<baizon> have you tried Thunar 1.6?
<roasted> No.
<roasted> Is it available for 12.04?
<baizon> roasted: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-thunar-with-tabs-support-in.html
<roasted> oh boy <3 <3 <3
<roasted> Thunar still takes a freakin hour to start.
<roasted> Nautilus ftw x2
<roasted> cancel that, seems as if I'm still on 1.2.3............
<roasted> <_<
<roasted> in synaptic I marked thunar 1.6 to be upgraded, and it flags xubuntu-desktop as to be removed.
<roasted> I'm done with this. Thunar is too much fuss.
<baizon> roasted: please clear the cache
<baizon> hehe ok
<roasted> claer what cache
<roasted> ah it doesn't matter. things are working fine with nautilus so I'm just going to run with that plan.
<bullgard4> baizon: Which "session" do you mean? /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/session, /usr/share/doc/sqlite3-doc/session, /usr/share/indicators/session, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xfce4/session, /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/cgi/session, /home/detlef/.compiz-1/session, /home/detlef/.kde/share/config/session, /home/detlef/.compiz/session, ,/home/detlef/.gconf/desktop/gnome/session, /var/lib/pam/session?
<KeyboardNotFound> how to restart user graphical settings ?
<KeyboardNotFound> to default ?
<bullgard4> KeyboardNotFound: What do you mean by "user graphical settings"?
<Phoon> Which packages do I need to install to get a working Eclipse install for Android?
<kzetts> Hi
<kzetts> Do you guys use a 3rd party app for theme management? I copied a gtk theme and an xfwm theme into ~/.themes and neither are showing up in the appearance settings tool.
<kzetts> Any ideas?
<knome> kzetts, did you extract the themes?
<kzetts> yes
<knome> kzetts, does it happen with all themes or just some specific ones?
<kzetts> This is the first that I've tried
<kzetts> After extracting the xfwm theme
<kzetts> its just a folder with a bunch of pixmaps in it
<kzetts> and the gtk theme
<rzyz> Hello, thunar delete entries in ~/.gtk-bookmarks that are unreachable. I don't want that. How do it?
<kzetts> inside the directory is a .emerald file, and another tarball
<rzyz> it networks marks
<rzyz> is*
<knome> kzetts, the xfwm theme should appear under "window manager"
<kzetts> Oh
<kzetts> it did.
<knome> kzetts, the emerald file doesn't sound like something that should work with xfce
<kzetts> Perfect
<kzetts> Great
<kzetts> Now most thinks look better
<kzetts> But it seems that the themes have messed up my panel
<kzetts> Like the indicator icons are all wonky.
<Jutas> hi guys. I would lik to know  in which folder has the files of look and apperience over the themes and icons? i put the folder in those but it's not good enough
<lestus> is everyone still just using 12.04 lts for stability or did everyone upgrade to 12.10 ?
<torax> lestus: im using 12.04
<g16> lestus: I'm using both
<recon_lap> 12.04 :) , seems a lot of Luddites here
<aicasn-V> 12.04
<lestus> nice
<David-A> lestus: I'm on 10.04 :)  people use the LTS releases if they only want to upgrade about every 3d year. over time the LTS:es should also be more stable.
#xubuntu 2013-02-20
<^^chris> hello everyone
<^^chris> is there anyone that could help me install xubuntu? I'm running into an odd issue
<^^chris> Something I don't normally see when installing linux
<holstein> ^^chris: share your issues, and maybe one of the volunteers can help
<^^chris> When I go to install (either via cd/dvd or usb via unetbootin, it says 'secure boot not enabled', then just a black screen indefinitely. the 'secure boot not enabled' is common to most distros i install but the black screen is obviously not
<^^chris> the machine I'm using is a Lenovo Ideapad U400
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^^ looks like that is the issue, and it should be for all linux 's
<^^chris> thank you, I'll go ahead and read that
<sajan> How can I reverse the positions of the two default panels?  I want to move the panel at the top, with the open windows and application menu to the bottom and the launcher dock from the bottom to the top.  I can't seem to find a way to do that from the panel menu and preferences.
<Cheri703> sajan: just drag them
<sajan> Cheri703: Not to sound like an idiot, but do I need to start the drag from any particular place?  I assume I open the panel preferences, which outlines the panel in red, clicking and dragging doesn't seem to do anything.  Thanks.
<Cheri703> ah, one sec
<sajan> I unchecked 'Lock Panel' as well.
<Cheri703> if you go into "panel preferences" you need to uncheck "lock panel" and little grab handles will show up
<Cheri703> it'd be on one of the edges
<Cheri703> like far right or left iirc
<Cheri703> or both
<sajan> Cheri703: Thanks!  I see it.
<sajan> That's pretty well hidden, lol.
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<sajan> Wow, solid.  Thanks again.  I like it better this way as I don't have the panel and the title bar of the window taking up space at the top.
<Cheri703> sure :)
<^^chris> my laptop doesn't have UEFI options :/
<df00z> Hi, in Xubuntu, what starts X if it's not xdm?
<holstein> df00z: well, lets start at the beginning
<holstein> you did an upgrade, and your booting to a black screen
<df00z> Yes
<holstein> i think that could be kernel upgrade related
<holstein> i would try booting the last kernel that worked
<df00z> But, my drivers are all up to date, and X starts when I start it manually?
<df00z> plus - not quite sure how to start an old kernel
<holstein> df00z: you choose it in grub
<holstein> but, i didnt realize you could manually start X
<df00z> im like not even seeing grub, just immediately a black screen
<df00z> but i can change vts..hold on lemmie see
<df00z> right.  dont see grub.  dont see a startup screen.  just a black screen.
<holstein> then what? you tty? and you get in?
<df00z> yup
<holstein> interesting..
<holstein> df00z: do you usually see grub?
<df00z> I dont remember, honestly
<df00z> ive never had to bother with it
<holstein> you can try tapping shift at boot, while i search around a second
<df00z> ah this is interesting
<df00z> lightdm is dying, in dmesg
<df00z> killed by the TERM signal
<holstein> interesting... maybe just reinstall it
<df00z> oh, so is plymoth-splash
<df00z> reinstall ubuntu?  thats kind of crazy
<holstein> df00z: reinstall lightdm
<df00z> oh ill try
<df00z> what the heck, i selected it, and its installing a ton of dependencies, not sure how these got uninstalled :\
<df00z> when i did update it said it was fixing a bunch of "broken" packages and removing them
<df00z> i didnt think anything of it was just letting it do it's thing
<holstein> sudo apt-get update might help you see if you have errors as well
<df00z> i thought something was kind of odd when i saw an update uninstalling cairo..i figured maybe it got merged into some other package
<df00z> lol
<df00z> im like uhh last i knew everything uses that as a backend to draw stuff now
<df00z> ok, now it had no splash screen…but it started X and then died, it changed resolutions this time after rebooting..checking xorg logs and such
<df00z> mtrr: no mtrr for b0000000,4000000 found after plymoth died
<holstein> well, id say you are close to sorting it out
<holstein> i would keep reinstalling things.. and try "fix broken packages" or sudo apt-get update and see if there are errors
<df00z> apt-get update didnt find anything broken
<holstein> well, something is wrong
<holstein> if plymouth is complaining, id start there
<df00z> can plymoth be turned off or nah?
<df00z> I had something similar happen on another PC in the past
<holstein> well, its all open, so sure
<df00z> oh wow....
<df00z> I set GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub
<df00z> now my BIOS boot screen never goes away, but I can chvt and linux starts hahah
<df00z> but on # 7 my bios screen is still there
<df00z> thats insane ive never seen anything like this
<df00z> its like the framebuffer is broken
<zeroth_> firefox is running like crap for some odd  reason. Seamonkey, bout the same. Any ideas?
<df00z> Other people report this too
<df00z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1070655
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1070655 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "12.04 LTS Hangs on login" [Low,New]
<holstein> zeroth_: try removing the config, and elaborate about "crap"
<holstein> df00z: i had an odd via chip that wouldnt show framebuffer
<David-A> zeroth_: just to check, you are not low on ram or disk space?
<holstein> it would just eventually shot a desktop
<vl4kn0> Hi, where can I get the default xubuntu xfce terminal color palette?
<df00z> holstein: one more question- is there a log anywhere of what packages are installed/uninstalled with apt?
<df00z> like, I want to see what got uninstalled recently, found one more problem.  lightdm-gtk-greeter is uninstalled, but lightdm is set to use it
<df00z> I'd like to comb through the log and reinstall stuff
<df00z> it's just really bizzare :\
<df00z> I give up…going to reinstall ubuntu
<df00z> It booted, but its stopping\starting lightdm in a loop
<df00z> this time ill just watch what happens when it updates, i guess
<df00z> wasnt even like a distro update that caused this
<zeroth_> sorry, took a minute..This is a fresh install. I just rebooted after the some system updates and seamonkey is running good. Firefox sucks..menus are slow, sluggish. and pages load slow. I'f seamonkey stays like it is now, It'll be sweet
<df00z> what kind of system is this?  did you install video drivers
<zeroth_> xps m140...no i've not messed with video. Do I need to?
<df00z> probably - lets see what video card that has
<zeroth_> integrated crap..
<df00z> oh GMA 900?
<df00z> i mean its old, but it should run fine out of box.
<df00z> hm
<zeroth_> display controller is intel 915gm/gms/910gml express graphics controller
<df00z> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log it should say what driver its using, if its using like a fb or vesa driver something is wrong
<df00z> if its the intel driver its fine
<zeroth_> let me check
<df00z> maybe turn off font smoothing if you can find the option somewhere
<zeroth_> Loadmodule "intel" ...is that what i'm looking for?
<zeroth_> intel_drv.so?
<zeroth_> yes it's using the intel integrated graphics driver..I see it now
<df00z> yeah so its prolly not a driver issue the
<df00z> see if you can find a way to turn off find smoothing, and make sure like compiz\3d effects are turned off
<zeroth_> i'll research that and find out. I need to learn anyway. Thanks for the advice
<dorftrottel_> is anyone around who can fix links on xubuntu.org?
<dorftrottel_> the links for the torrent files for 12.04 on http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ all point to old non existent files. (s/12.04.1/12.04.2/g)
<dorftrottel_> already bugged the guys who provide hosting for xubuntu.org and the one who answered suggested, I should drop in here^^
 * dorftrottel_ points knome to interesting text above
<knome> dorftrottel_, updated. cheers!
<Jutas> Hi. In GNOME Shell Remix there is 1360x768 display resolution option but in Xubuntu there is no. Which file makes this difference?
<Xubuntu2> When is firefox 19 in the softwarecenter ?
<Xubuntu2> how to upgrade ?
<Frampis> hello there
<Frampis> I just booted up a Live USB stick of Xubuntu on a computer that has Xubuntu installed and I would like to mount the filesystem
<Frampis> but I don't know how :(
<Xubuntu2> Frampis are you gona reinstall xubuntu ?
<Frampis> no, I just need to recover a file from the filesystem
<Frampis> of the already-installed copy of xubuntu on the computer
<Xubuntu2> Sounds like a mess.. i will reinstall if i was you.
<Frampis> uh-huh
<Xubuntu2> Do you know when firefox 19 comes in the software center ?
<Xubuntu2> The file you taliing about how it disaphere ? have you check the trash ?
<Frampis> that is pretty much irrelevant
<Frampis> what is relevant is how to mount the filesystem.
<Xubuntu2> If it is there you can restore it.
<Xubuntu2> I dont mess with my files. if i do i reinstall all.
<Frampis> thank you for telling me what you would and would not do :)
<Xubuntu2> Do you know how to install java ? I like to use java but it is to complicated i think.
<Xubuntu2> yes  the easy way..
<Xubuntu2> How do you install java do you know ?
<Frampis> nope
<baizon> i know
<baizon> Xubuntu2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<baizon> Xubuntu2: in the next hours (firefox 19 release)
<baizon> Frampis: take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Frampis> thanks
<Xubuntu2> Who can install java this way ? not me.
<baizon> Xubuntu2: ok sorry then
<vl4kn0> Hi, can anyone please send me default xubuntu terminal color palette?
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Quantal/TerminalThemeReview
<vl4kn0> thanks
<Zasek> Hi guys, so I bought a new flash drive (16 GB) and don't know what format should I use for it. Which one is the best for using it both in linux and windows?
<torax> are you going to save files over 4GB in the drive?
<Zasek> I'm not planning to now, but you never know. So lets say yes.
<torax> well if you use fat32 it will work everywhere, but it does not support files over 4GB
<Zasek> Ok. What's the other option for files over 4GB?
<torax> you can also use ntfs, im not sure thou how good writing ntfs is in linux
<torax> cause its proprietary and microsoft really hasnt released much info about it
<torax> those are the two format that windows supports
<TheSheep> Zasek: there is a windows driver for ext2
<torax> oh, is it good?
<Zasek> But is implemented? I need it to use it on more devices, like at school.
<torax> thou you need to have it installed in every windows machine you want to use the usb drive in
<TheSheep> torax: no idea
<torax> I'd say go with fat32
<Zasek> Ok, thanks for the help. :)
<torax> It would be so much easier if windows just would support ext :P
<torax> not like its ever going to happen
<Zasek> :D
<xubuntu815> Is there no java in the software center ? Do i have to install it manually ? I think it is to complicated.
<bazhang> !java | xubuntu815 have a read
<ubottu> xubuntu815 have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xubuntu815> I have an internal mic who dont works and 2 card readers (one card reader working). Is there a way to make this works ?
<xubuntu815> Is rpm for xubuntu ?
<knome> no
<xubuntu815> the java stuff dont works.. the commands fail to run.. to hard to make this works.
<torax> xubuntu815: what did you run, what was the error
<andreas_> hello everyone
<andreas_> new to xubuntu
<andreas_> just installed it 12.10
<andreas_> i have a bit of a problem thought
<andreas_> can anyone help?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> ask a question
<andreas_> error broken count >0
<andreas_> unmet dependencies.....
<GridCube> !details | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andreas_> just installed xubuntu tried to install updates this msg came out
<andreas_> i just installed xubuntu 12.10 (looks awsome) . after restarting it, it said that i had to install some updates. while doing that, a msg came up saying that : Error: Broken count >0
<andreas_> and somnething about unmet dependencies....
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> please open a terminal and execute sudo apt-get update
<andreas_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<andreas_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<andreas_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<andreas_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<andreas_> andreas @ andreas-desktop  ~/Desktop
<andreas_> └─ $ ▶
<andreas_> this came upo
<andreas_> came up
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GridCube> andreas_, close what ever program is doing updates or synaptic or the ubuntu software center
<GridCube> something is locking the apt sources
<GridCube> also use pastebin
<andreas_> i have no programme running
<andreas_> or at least it doesnt show
<bazhang> use sudo
<andreas_> cant remember the command to shut down installer.....
<andreas_>  :(
<andreas_> whats the command?
<bazhang> !crosspost | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<andreas_> sorry...
<andreas_> wont do it again prommise
<andreas_> but i dont think i have understood exactly what i should do.... an i am not too good with the whole linux thing i'm only just learning
<knome> andreas_, sure, we all have to start somewhere
<andreas_> started with ubuntu but my pc is too old for it lol anyhow i am running voyager 12.10 which based on xubuntu and its super
<knome> andreas_, i just sent you a few links about the channel guidelines
<knome> right. please note that voyager is not supported in this channel
<andreas_> oh.... (feel stupid now....)
<andreas_> it says its a xubuntu platform so i thought.... never mind :(
<knome> yeah, but we can't be sure everything is as it should in voyager
<knome> that's why we're also unable to support it
<andreas_> i get it.
<KeyboardNotFound> How to install libusb 0.1 ?
<knome> !info libusb
<ubottu> Package libusb does not exist in quantal
<KeyboardNotFound> :(
<knome> !info libusb-dev
<ubottu> libusb-dev (source: libusb): userspace USB programming library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.1.12-23 (quantal), package size 33 kB, installed size 233 kB
<knome> that would be it
<KeyboardNotFound> but i need libusb 0.1
<bazhang> for what
<KeyboardNotFound> for software who require libusb 0.1
<bazhang> which is what
<KeyboardNotFound> which*
<knome> KeyboardNotFound, i believe that package installs it. did you try it?
<KeyboardNotFound> knome: yes, but not installed :(
<knome> KeyboardNotFound, maybe you need to refer to the software instructions on how to install it in ubuntu then
<KeyboardNotFound> knome: i will ask in
<KeyboardNotFound> #libusb
<knome> !info libusb-0.1.4
<ubottu> Package libusb-0.1.4 does not exist in quantal
<knome> !info libusb-0.1-4
<ubottu> libusb-0.1-4 (source: libusb): userspace USB programming library. In component main, is important. Version 2:0.1.12-23 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 72 kB
<knome> that one...
<knome> maybe helps
<andreas_> ok i tried openning synaptic manager and it says : you have one broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<andreas_> whats the broken filter?
<andreas_> (sorry i poped up like that i had a private tuition earlier and i had to go....)
<andreas_> I fixed it!!!!!!!
<andreas_> cheers lads!
<xubuntu735> hi everybody
<xubuntu735> are there anybody who can help me out with some boot optimisation issue?
<Unit193> xubuntu735: What type?  Used bootchart?
<xubuntu735> I have got a booting time which is considerably longer than reported values
<xubuntu735> hi unit193
<xubuntu735> I did actually install bootchart
<xubuntu735> however I have no knowledge about how to interpret the chart
<xubuntu735> would you be that kind to give me an advice?
<xubuntu735> average booting is about 1minut
<Unit193> How fast is your computer?
<xubuntu735> intel  core 2duo
<xubuntu735> acer aspire
<xubuntu735> is about 3 yo
<xubuntu735> (if this is helpful for you)
<xubuntu735> 2.0 Ghz
<xubuntu735> well 2.0 GHz
<xubuntu735> i have bootchart to post if you are interested...
<xubuntu735> anyone can give me an advice ?
<RT_> Is xubuntu as secure as ubuntu?
<koegs> RT_: xubuntu IS ubuntu, only with XFCE instead of Unity
<RT_> I'm wondering if desktop environments differ in security
<koegs> RT_: in a general manner yes, every piece of software has its own flaws
<RT_> ok
<g16> Nothing that the casual user should worry about though.
<RT_> the ports are closed by default?
<RT_> I guess I should find a best practices article
<M8RT> hi all
<RT_> hi M8RT
<M8RT> hi RT_
<Unit193> xubuntu735: Wouldn't hurt to take a look.
<M8RT> guys i have a problem after the last kernel update for xubuntu, where can i get some help?
<xubuntu735> ...not sure how to post it in the channel
<torax> M8RT: this is xubuntu support channel
<M8RT> thanks torax, i guess i'll just ask here
<M8RT> i lost the window borders, window title bar, practically everything around the windows including the buttons
<torax> sure, go ahead. Let see if we can help you
<M8RT> i can not reset the theme at all, none of those settings are visible when i go into the settings manager, just blank page
<M8RT> any ideas?
<xubuntu735> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/alessandroaspire5735pre.png/
<Unit193> xubuntu735: It appears that doesn't give a large image view, or I'm not checking it right.
<Unit193> xubuntu735: You can also check the "Startup and sessions" in the settings manager and disable some things if you really don't need them.
<xubuntu735> may be you can try the download
<Unit193> Well, near the top, there is a task that is taking a while, what is that one?  (Tried it, still can't read the labels)
<xubuntu735> ureadhead
<xubuntu735> I just realised how bad is the resolution, sorry about that
<xubuntu735> ureadahead
<xubuntu735> http://i.imgur.com/shpyXWl.png
<Unit193> Heh, well that's a needed one.  Thanks.
<xubuntu735> unit193, try this link, so sorry for being that inexperienced
<Unit193> For example, if you don't use bluetooth at all, you can disable that service and startup application.
<xubuntu735> ok
<Unit193> Sessions and Startup would be the place to look, and you'll want to remove bootchart now.  That doesn't look too out of the norm.
<xubuntu735> ok then
<xubuntu735> will do
<xubuntu735> bluetooth is the main things to skip isn't it?
<Unit193> If you don't use it, sure.
<xubuntu735> never did
<xubuntu735> i guess Iwould enable it back if required
<Unit193> Yep.
<xubuntu735> unit193 thanks so much
<xubuntu735> kind of sorted now
<Unit193> xubuntu735: Sure thing.  I'd personally be more worried about system slowness than booting speed, as I don't reboot as much.
<xubuntu735> will see how it works now then I disable boot chart
<xubuntu735> you are actually right
<xubuntu735> I was concern about having done wrong in the installation
<xubuntu735> not really worried about the waiting
<xfce> any help why button "install" is not active anymore at ubuntu software center? 12.07 LTS
<xfce> 12.04*
<skegeek> Is it possible to chroot to Vista with Xubuntu running inside VM?
<Unit193> xubuntu735: Just uninstalling will do.
<xubuntu735> right! thanks again
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<Unit193> xfce: Any other software management package running?
<xfce> synaptic but not at the same time
<Unit193> skegeek: Chroot into Vista from something running in a VM?  Not really.
<skegeek> Didn't think so.
<skegeek> Thanks.
<skegeek>  #virtualbox
<bullgard4> I dist-upgraded form Ubuntu 10.04.4 to Xubuntu 12.04.2. The thunar package is installed. But I cannot find any Thunar menu item in the Xfce applications menu.  Where should I look for it?
<bullgard4> s/form/from/
<g16> skegeek: with VirtualBox, you can only if you set raw partition access, which you can find in the User Manual.
<g16> (or if Vista is on a USB device, don't know if that is even possible)
<g16> bullgard4: under Accessories >> File manager
<g16> or exec this on the terminal: thunar &
<bullgard4> g16: Ah, yes! --  Thank you.
<X_x> cant access my Win8 partition. it claims windows is hibernated. i have disabled quickboot in win8, tried the mount read only otion, tried mount delete hiberfile option to no avail. any one with win8 experience??
<xubuntu358> Is the IcedTea java ok to use on the bank ? how can i know it is safe ?
<g16> X_z: just shutdown Windows.
<X_x> java will never be safe. you have to decide how badly it is needed, does the risk outweigh the benefit?
<X_x> g16, have you used win8?
<g16> X_x, by mounting hibernated NTFS, you could lose some unsaved work. That's why you are disallowed to do that.
<X_x> shutdown in win8 is hibernate. i have turn off the option but im still getting the error
<xubuntu358> I dont use windows 8.
<X_x> so far all the forum posts im seeing on this topic, the answer stems from people who dont use win8 and dont know this
<g16> I have Win8, and shutting down Win8 is not hibernating.
<g16> And never has been in other Win's.
<xubuntu358> The java plugin works except i have to approve 2 or 3 times. but i can log into the bank so it is good.
<X_x> take a look at your advanced power options, there is an option called "quick boot" does yours have this?
<xubuntu358> The other java is little complictaed to install but will be best i think.
<X_x> im running the MSDN version and it seems to be a lil different than retail
<g16> ugh, looks like win8 shutdown is fake... Sorry X_x
<g16> Did not know that, just learned
<X_x> yeah...
<X_x> just when i was starting to like win8
<aicasn-V> is anyone here from Australia?
<Pici> possibly...
<Pici> !au
<ubottu> The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<aicasn-V> tyvm
<Pici> np
<GreenNerd> Hi.
<GreenNerd> I have current release of Ubuntu just installed on my Asus Eee PC Netbook.  I want XFCE desktop environment being the Netbook desktop is garbage.  I have sudo apt-get xfce4.  When I reboot, system is still using gnome Netbook (icons on left side of screen).  I despise this environment.  How do I make XFCE default environment?
<GreenNerd> Help, please.
<Myrtti> when you log in, you need to select xfce4 as the environment to log in to
<Myrtti> after that it should be the default
<GreenNerd> I do not have option that asks me to select xfce4
<GreenNerd> I just ran apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GreenNerd> Hopefully this works.
<David-A> GreenNerd: on the login screen in newer ubuntus, press the ubuntu icon near the user name, then a menu will appear where one can select a session, select xfce or xubuntu session
<GreenNerd> I will try once this apt-get installer is done running for xubuntu-desktop
<GreenNerd> I thought XFCE was a less intense environment to work from.
<GreenNerd> Is xubuntu and xfce the same thing?
<GreenNerd> I thought xubuntu was larger and more demanding.  I want something very lite that I can use on this netbook to help me brush back up on CLI and SSH.
<David-A> GreenNerd: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce, basically.
<Myrtti> or ubuntu-minimal + xfce4
<Myrtti> ie. the barebones of Ubuntu and xfce4 + some applications xubuntuites have decided go well with the whole experience
<GreenNerd> I haven't used Ubuntu for years.  It's crazy how easily I forget the simplest of things...
<GreenNerd> XFCE is way better than Gnome, in my opinion.
<David-A> GreenNerd: xubuntu is normally considered less demanding on the hardware than ubuntu, but not as little as Lubuntu.
<GreenNerd> It is so minimal, it is crazy.  I have no idea why people need more than that.
<GreenNerd> When I was running XFCE in the past, it was using just over 128 MB of RAM.
<David-A> GreenNerd: 128MB, that was before launching firefox if I recall correctly...
<GreenNerd> Not sure.  Ive been using Chrome for a long time, and I'm going back to Firefox now that I realize how much "big brother" politics surround Google.
<ochosi> you can also use chromium
<GreenNerd> I'm going to stick with FF on this new setup I'm building.
<David-A> GreenNerd: chromium is chrome minus google
<GreenNerd> Oh?
<GreenNerd> Looks like it's Google Chrome
<GreenNerd> I thought it was one in the same, no
#xubuntu 2013-02-21
<Sir_Leto> Anyone know how I would fix this? I installed xubuntu on a parition on my second hard drive, but the MBR wasn't over written
<Sir_Leto> so when I try to boot that drive, the old windows boot options show up even though windows isn't on that drive
<Oweoqi>  Really weird, when I try to set a keyboard shortcut in Xubuntu involving a Function keys it ignores the fact I pressed a function key. ANyone else know about this?
<Oweoqi> fro example ctrl +F10
<baizon> Oweoqi: have you checkd if any other application is using it already?
<Oweoqi> good point, I don't believe so, I will try again now
<Oweoqi> hmm it sets it as <primary>F9
<Oweoqi> so it's settin git now but it;s unrespinsive
<Oweoqi> baizon: you don't have any issues using the combo right ctrl + F9 key?
<cinvoke> i deleted tomcat6 under etc and call apt-get remove tomcat6.  now it will not reinstall. please help
<cinvoke> <cinvoke> i get this error: chmod: cannot access `/etc/tomcat6/tomcat-users.xml': No such file or directory
<Cheri703> Oweoqi: my only thought would be this: some computers have the f1-whatever keys only activated by pressing Fn, and the alternate use is the "default" use. could yours be like that? like pressing f9 by itself would normally adjust brightness (as an example), but fn+f9 would actually be getting whatever f9 is supposed to do. does that make sense at all?
<Oweoqi> oh right that does, I didn't check
<Oweoqi> I shall
<Oweoqi> Also, I stupidly referred to the F keys as function keys
<Oweoqi> I meant the key combo of Ctrl + F9
<Oweoqi> not Fn + F9
<Oweoqi> I apologise
<Cheri703> Oweoqi: a way to test what I was talking about
<Cheri703> if you go into your file manager and click on a file, pressing f2 should bring up the "rename" stuff
<Cheri703> if pressing f2 does that, then my suggestion is not what's wrong
<Cheri703> if you have to press fn+f2 to get rename, then that may be your issue
<Oweoqi> right I will try that
<Oweoqi> ok yeah it goes to rename
<Cheri703> ok, then nvm on my thought :/
<Oweoqi> Are you running Xubuntu?
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> 12.10
<Cheri703> with xfce 4.12
<Oweoqi> I'm wondering if I am the only one
<Cheri703> I know keyboard shortcuts were weird if trying to ctrl-alt-something
<Cheri703> or ctrl shift, I forget
<Oweoqi> you can set shortcuts with the ctrl+f-whatever combo?
<Oweoqi> I fyou can't I might report a bug, I get this issue on 4 computers
<Cheri703> it is set but it doesn't do anything
<Oweoqi> yeah same as me
<Oweoqi> weird hey
<Cheri703> the one I was thinking of is if you do ctrl+shift+something, it sets it as ctrl+something
<Oweoqi> ah yeah
<Cheri703> well, I have to go take my dogs out. if you report or find a bug for that, let me know and I'll click it as affecting me as well
<Oweoqi> I wonder if the behaviour I'm noticing is by design
<Oweoqi> kk
<lestus> \whois lestus
<Oweoqi> here Cheri703, I logged a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfce4ui/+bug/1131044
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1131044 in libxfce4ui (Ubuntu) "Shortcuts such as Ctrl+F9 set but are unresponsive" [Undecided,New]
<Cheri703> Oweoqi: marked
<Oweoqi> Cheri703: Cheers :)
<Simooon> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the main menu in XFCE?
<TheSheep> Simooon: yes
<Unit193> Ctrl+Esc?  You can map xfce4-popupapplication menu if you'd like.
<Simooon> ahh thanks
<Simooon> :-)
<michaellimmi_> is it possible to install unity on xfce
<Unit193> You can't install Unity on Xfce, they are both DEs.  Why/how would you want to?
<Unit193> (You can install it on Xubuntu, but wouldn't it be easier to use Ubuntu?)
<michaellimmi_> thx
<michaellimmi_> i'm just wondering
<nikolam> I wonder why so many bugs everywhere. Updating fresh installed LTS-> Bug at the end of pf update
<nikolam> starting firewall -> error reports
<nikolam> gufw-> ufw crashing
<nikolam> reminds me to Monty python's SPAM song, but with Bugs! unstead.
<TheSheep> lovely bugs, beautiful bugs!
<nikolam> :)
<mtrg> hi
<mtrg> whenever my wifi connects, only "nameserver 127.0.0.1" is added to /etc/resolv.conf
<mtrg> how to change this behaviour?
<mtrg> i hate this complexity. i want /etc/resolv.conf to be from DHCP only
<mtrg> how?
<aicasn-V> dnsmasq
<aicasn-V> it's a caching dns server that runs on ubuntu and variants
<aicasn-V> if you don't want it, you can probably get rid of it with  apt-get purge
<aicasn-V> google first to be safe
<aicasn-V> otoh, i find it very nice. it speeds up lookups which reduces a lot of that initial wait time before pages load
<aicasn-V> same for other apps, not just browsers
<xubuntu111> hello i am new to xubuntu i am in the process of reinstalling it, am using a 32 inch lcd tv for monitor the last time i installed it the desktop's  doesnt seem to scale to the screen size  the dock and the menu bar always end up partly or whole outside the screen is there anyway i can make it fit the screen size any help would be greatly appreciated
<holstein> xubuntu111: i would try the display settings tool that is included.. i would try arandr which is another tool... i would consider a custom xorg.conf
<xubuntu111> is arandr an already installed tool or do i have to install it? and if it is a custom xorg.conf what should i be looking to change?
<holstein> xubuntu111: there is a tool included.. then you can try arandr.. install it if you dont have it... sometimes i get a knoppix live CD and get the desktop as i want it, and grab the xorg.conf from the live environment, and edit as needed
<xubuntu111> i already tried the display setting but no matter what resolution the problem doesnt seem to solve itself the lcd doesnt have an option to reduce or increase size vertically or horizontally so not much help there
<xubuntu111> aah i see
<xubuntu111> much appreciated i'll try that out
<holstein> xubuntu111: graphics driver as well can matter
<holstein> xubuntu111: are you saying, it used to look correct? and now it doesnt?
<xubuntu111> i am using the nvidia nouveau driver
<holstein> its important to realize what is an issue with the machine and what is an issue with the TV
<xubuntu111> my card is a geforce 210
<holstein> xubuntu111: you might want to try the proprietary one
<holstein> with my nvidia on tv, the nvidia configuration tool created an xorg.conf for me that i use
<xubuntu111> will try that too see if that does the trick
<petres> Where (as in which file) is the wallpaper setting stored?
<xubuntu111> thanks a lot now i have a few idea's to try out :)  couldnt find anything regarding this googling
<holstein> petres: check in /usr/share/xfce4
<holstein> petres: you can always just search by filename
<petres> holstein, I see the wallpaper files in that /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops, but I don't see any settings file that shows that xubuntu-precise-right.png is the default wallpaper.
<holstein> settings file?
<holstein> you can set them in the GUI
<petres> What file tells xfce to use which file for the wallpaper?
<petres> I don't want to use the gui to set it; I'm building a customized ISO.
<petres> I'm in a chroot of the live CD and I want to change the wallpaper, among other things.
<holstein> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=2859
<holstein> http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu.html
<holstein> http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=406.0;wap2
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=12745
<holstein> should be similar to that for XFCE
<petres> I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, but it's written for gnome.
<petres> Somewhere there is a config file that xfce reads to determine the default user's wallpaper, but I can't seem to find it despite the power of google.
<petres> Hmm; beginning of my last statement got loppe off.
<petres> I meant to say that there is a config file that xfce reads to determine the wallpaper for the default user, but I am having trouble locating that file despite the power of google
<holstein> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4317
<petres> holstein, ah, that seems like a step in the right direction.  tx.
<xfce> any1 else have problem with installing ati/amd drivers in kernel 3.5 or its just me ?
<xubuntu596> Hi!
<xubuntu596> I have problems installing a Canon LBP 1210 under Xubuntu 12.10...
<bazhang> what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer xubuntu596
<baizon> xubuntu596: what does dmesg is saying?
<baizon> well sorry that sentence was bad
<xubuntu596> No error msg, I've tried installing with CAPT drivers. Everything looks ok but nothing prints...
<xubuntu596> bazhang coulnt find it on linuxprinting.org
<xubuntu596> In the installation guide I followed, they say sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-cups-usblp.conf . On my installation, this file doesn't exist
<xubuntu596> usblp seems to be running
<xubuntu596> DO you know if 12.10 is blacklisting usblp. Cant find /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-cups-usblp.conf...
<javierito> hola a todos
<javierito> alguien se maneja en español?
<xubuntu552> hi
<xubuntu552> is xubuntu better than windows7?
<javierito> yes
<xubuntu552> can you install adobe products on xubuntu?
<javierito> photoshop?
<xubuntu552> yes and flash
<xubuntu552> adobe flash
<javierito> need wine
<javierito> http://www.winehq.org/
<xubuntu552> thanks!
<javierito> but have alternatives photoshop => gimp
<bittin> Installing Xubuntu on my new notebook =)
<javierito> hello all, if i like customize the inventory for the guest people, who is the option to make that?
<javierito> the inventory not, the desktop
<javierito> and panel
<bittin> Somone can help me to get wlan to work in Ubuntu on: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010663695/hp-655-amd-1-7-4gb-500-15-6-w8/ ?
<well_laid_lawn> bittin:  there's a wiki page for helping with wifi
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<well_laid_lawn> that ^ might help if no one else can
<bittin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Ralink%20Corp%203290
<cinvoke> hi i managed to screw up my ubuntu12.10 terminal settings.  it used to be really nice looking and now it looks like crap.  the font is tiny and very basic .  i can no long copy and paste in and out of it.  cant find the settings the fix it either.  please help
<well_laid_lawn> cinvoke:  ubuntu and xubuntu use different terminal applications
<well_laid_lawn> cinvoke:  which are you using
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<cinvoke> xubuntu terminal emulator
<cinvoke> opening software center to make sure
<cinvoke> well_laid_lawn: looks like i have installed root terminal, gnome-terminal(mistake probably), xfce4-terminal, terminal emulator
<well_laid_lawn> cinvoke:  you said you had ubuntu 12.10 which is why I asked. with all terminals shut you can go to a tty and rename/remove the directory with the settings for xfce4-terminal from ~/.config/xfce4
<well_laid_lawn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sSs> font size would be edit menu -> prefrences
<well_laid_lawn> that should have the default settings returned for the terminal
<David-A> you can start the normal xfce4 terminal from the accessories submenu. if no menu bar, right-click and show menubar
<well_laid_lawn> he's buggered up copy/paste too
<well_laid_lawn> somehow...
<cinvoke> long story :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<cinvoke> well_laid_lawn: so im in ~/.config/xfce4.  i see desktop, panel,xfwm4 and xfconf
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not on a xfce desktop atm so waas going from memory - give me a sec or two
<cinvoke> well_laid_lawn, im not sure which one to rename
<well_laid_lawn> cinvoke:  try ~/.config/terminal
<well_laid_lawn> cinvoke:  try ~/.config/Terminal
<well_laid_lawn> capital T for Terminal
<cinvoke> well_laid_lawn, DNE
<well_laid_lawn> fire up a Terminal and check it
<cinvoke> well_laid_lawn, no im saying it noed not exist
<cinvoke> that path
<cinvoke> the ~/.config folder has no Terminal folder
<well_laid_lawn> should be ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc from what I can find - can someone else check it
<laite> cinvoke: are you absolutely sure that you are running Xfce4-terminal (you can confirm this by start menu -> accessories -> run program ... -> xfce4-terminal ) and not something else
<laite> well_laid_lawn: that is correct path
<laite> it only gets created once some settings are changed, though, it's not there by default
<cinvoke> well_laid_lawn, checking
<well_laid_lawn> ok from here - http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/advanced - it says ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<well_laid_lawn> in the hidden options section
<David-A> cinvoke: ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc is settings for xfce4-terminal
<David-A> cinvoke: (in xfce 4.6 that is, I'm a bit behind)
<cinvoke> well_laid_lawn, ok, that loaded the correct one... so i wonder why i have no terminal folder in config
<cinvoke> that one works perfectly too
<cinvoke> so is terminal emulator just pointing to the wrong one, or do i have to add some files to get it back to the default terminal again?
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno - just remove/rename the directory that has the terminalrc in it and start a terminal to check
<David-A> cinvoke: my experience is the last installed terminal is the terminal-icon in the prominent place in the program menu, and the xfce4-terminal is in the accessories submenu.
<David-A> cinvoke: i have not tested, but try re-install or re-configure xfce4-terminal
<laite> I'm not sure what's the issue, but: Try looking in Settings Manager -> Preferred Applications -> Utilities (page), there is your 'default' terminal emulator
<David-A> cinvoke: or better, just go to "settings>preferred applications" and select the terminal you want
<laite> indeed :)
<cinvoke> laite, ty! that worked
<cinvoke> David-A, laite, well_laid_lawn :  thanks guys, looks like most things are back to normal now :)
<laite> good to hear :)
<xubuntu537> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<xGrind> xubuntu537, portuguese
<David-A> hola xubuntu537, existe #xubuntu-es y #Ubuntu-es para ti, but you are welcome here too
<itsmedarian> hi verybody, I'd like to become an active participant in the Xubuntu community. Does anybody know whom I should get in touch with?
<David-A> you want to translate applications, debug code or write documentation, check out launchpad http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/launchpad
<itsmedarian> I'd like to help either write documentation or even spread the word through marketing. Is the launchpad the place for that?
<genii-around> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<David-A> if you want to help people with support issues, hang around on this channel or on the global or national ubuntuforums
<itsmedarian> Thanks for the info
<cinvoke> hi im trying to create a uwsgi daemon.  can anyone here help with that?
<cinvoke> id also like to point nginx at sites-enabled.  wondering if thats done automatically
#xubuntu 2013-02-22
<cinvoke> i can seem to get upstart to load /etc/init/uwsgi.conf.  please help
<xubuntu136> Username/PW for xubuntu 12.10 in live mode (without install) is that documented anywhere?
<xubuntu136> Should it be ubuntu/empty or ubuntu/ubuntu and just does not work?
<xubuntu581> What's a good program to burn image files to a disc on linux?
<sSs> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/03/9-good-cd-and-dvd-burning-tools-for.html
<sSs> xfburn and brasero are about ill i've used in a long time
<David-A> xubuntu136: in xubuntu there is xfburn and brasero
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> hello I'm trying to dualboot my macbook with xubuntu but I can't get it to read the iso. are there any other image files of xubuntu somewhere?
<sSs> what are you installing from and how did you make it?
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> i haven't even had a chance to try to install it yet
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> i've tried dumping the image onto a usb even
<sSs> then what do you mean it can read the ISO?
<sSs> can't*
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> when i burn the cd or dd the iso onto a usb, it says not readable
<sSs> im not on the same page with you as to where you are or whats going on / what have you tried
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> hmm maybe this will help
<sSs> oh. and you have tried re-downloading it?
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> http://lifehacker.com/5934942/how-to-dual-boot-linux-on-your-mac-and-take-back-your-powerhouse-apple-hardware
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> yeah
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> i even tried downloading ubuntu and the iso still wasn't read
<sSs> and your not getting CRC errors or curruption with anything else you download?
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> oh wait
<sSs> are you torrenting? or resuming a direct download?
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> i think i figured out a fix
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> it was a torrent
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> but i think i got it to work by burning the original iso onto a new iso with toast
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> seems silly but it worked
<sSs> that made no sense
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> yeah
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> it isn't really "burning" an iso onto an iso
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> toast has a setting that lets you burn iso 9660 files on a CD, but instead of a CD I just made a new ISO
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> does that make sense?
<sSs> yeah
<David-A> mark0vm0ntecarl0: most cd-burning programs have an option to burn an "disk image" or "data files", for a linux live cd, burn the .iso as an image, not a data file.
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> right that is what i did
<David-A> mark0vm0ntecarl0: to make a live usb, use a program such as unetbootin or usb-creator
<sSs> no idea whats out there for a mac
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> actually i was just going to use dd in bash
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> unless thats a bad idea
<David-A> mark0vm0ntecarl0: I doubt that dd an .iso to an usb-stick will make a live usb
<torax> it will work
<sSs> it will
<David-A> ok, my wrong. (not to self, must try it)
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> seems to work well so far
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> is there anything for xubuntu like a package of common dependencies...if such things even exist
<sSs> well if your already on a linux system you could use apt to build the dependencies. dont know other than that
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> I'm just trying to get something called the OpenCog Framework built. After many painful hours of attempting to build it on OS X I decided to install a linux distro on a partition.
<mark0vm0ntecarl0> anyway. thanks for your help folks
<ianharper> Hi there. Is there any way to group volumes on the left panel in Thunar? I have 4 OS's installed and i have a load like (500mb vol, 20G vol etc etc 20 of the to be exact) Just wonderin nothin serious.
<ianharper> No idea's anyone? :|
<David-A> ianharper: if you'd have more patient I'd suggested set the file system Labels on the partitions, using e.g. the DiskUtility
<tgunr> ok, so I'm in xubuntu and accidently clicked on the calender thingee in the top menu bar, and now have a calendar that won't go away
<Unit193> Click it again.
<tgunr> and right now… i really would hate to have to reboot
<tgunr> i did, i clecked the damn thing everywhere
<tgunr> oh well, reboot time, and kill this calendar thing
<Unit193> 12.10?  Could restart the panel, but should be fine.
<tgunr> how to restart the panel? this is day 3 of being on linux
<Unit193> alt+f2  then  xfce4-panel -r
<tgunr> cc, trying
<tgunr> nope still there
<synaesthetik> ok i am trying to install xubuntu 12.10 on my macbook. i made a partition for it and i had trouble getting my computer to recognize the install disc. then i finally was able to fix that, but when I try to boot from the cd i get stuck on the "keyboard = man" symbol
<sSs> press any key
<Guest44741> hi
<BillyZane2> hello
<BillyZane2> I have a problem when I click on links from within applications
<BillyZane2> suppose I click on a link from within xchat, or mathematica, i get the same error
<BillyZane2> "Failed to execute default web browser"
<BillyZane2> below it says "failed to execute child process "chromium" (no such file or directory)."
<BillyZane2> i know i did something to break this
<BillyZane2> how do i fix it?
<baizon> BillyZane2: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<BillyZane2> thank you, i'm clicking
<sSs> lol
<BillyZane2> wow, that's not that bad
<BillyZane2> ok, i'm in the preferred settings manager
<BillyZane2> i really thought this was going to be some obscure linux settings file in some random directory
<BillyZane2> and require scripting a shell command or something
<BillyZane2> i don't know
<BillyZane2> well...
<BillyZane2> it's set to chromium, but this is a broken link
<BillyZane2> wow.. my computer is running very slowly whenever chromium is open
<BillyZane2> what the F
<baizon> maybe try another browser
<BillyZane2> yeah, i should
<BillyZane2> firefox perhaps
<BillyZane2> dunno if i have that installed
<BillyZane2> well well well, firefox opened
<BillyZane2> this is ridiculous
<baizon> maybe something is wrong with chromium
<BillyZane2> dude
<BillyZane2> it's ridiculous
<BillyZane2> i wish i could take a video of what's happening
<BillyZane2> i have xsessions
<BillyZane2> err.. you know, the xubuntu desktop
<BillyZane2> and... i got like 10 desktops
<BillyZane2> and typically, it runs very fast
<BillyZane2> but.... it's sooooo slow
<BillyZane2> i switch desktops, and it takes 2 seconds for a window to animate
<BillyZane2> xchat... it literally loads from top to bottom
<BillyZane2> it's like a traveling wave
<BillyZane2> it was having this problem
<BillyZane2> and.... i closed out chromium completely, all my tabs, all the windows
<BillyZane2> and it fixed it. everything was snappy again
<BillyZane2> now it's happening again
<BillyZane2> and i have chrome completely closed
<BillyZane2> ok, i closed firefox too now
<BillyZane2> see what happens...
<BillyZane2> still slow as milikan's oil drop experiment
<BillyZane2> my CPU history? it's BUGGING
<BillyZane2> i just shut down mathematica, still bugging
<sSs> you can use iotop to see whats using CPU and writing to the HDD
<sSs> it could provide some clues as to whats up
<xubuntu736> hello am looking for a bit of help with warcraft tft running on xubuntu 12.10 wine 1.4 anyone who can help me out..? i tried it with both cedega and with wine 1.4 every time i start it up i just get black screen no intro video no game login screen no errors anyone have any experience with this?
<sSs> xubuntu136,  id say try #winhq
<sSs> #winehq
<BillyZane2> ok
<BillyZane2> i think i might have fixed it?
<xubuntu736> i did the last post regarding warcraft 3 was in 2008 so dont think it's really active
<BillyZane2> it's not fixed fixed, but man it's better...
<BillyZane2> i did killall Thunar
<sSs> oh yeah warcraft3.. i beta tested that back in the day....
<sSs> nope i havent touched it since then
<xubuntu736> hehe cant seem to let it go been playing it for the better part of a decade
<Guest44741> would I be able to run adobe flash through Wine?
<sSs> i hear ya. i've been playing Dark Reign since the mid '90s
<xubuntu736> nice
<xubuntu736> got to try something out or just keep my windows still but linux is so much better!!!
<sSs> hmmm its not listed under playsonlinux
<xubuntu736> nope suprising it isnt but wowtrail is
<sSs> http://tipsfor.us/2009/06/04/install-warcraft-3-on-ubuntu-linux-a-visual-guide/
<sSs> seems to be a bunch of info on google
<xubuntu736> cool will try to see if it helps appreciate taking the time to talk to me
<xubuntu202> hello
<xubuntu202> I found a dead link on the 'Get Xubuntu' page
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu202:  what's the link? you can paste the url?
<xubuntu706> hi everyone, does anybody knows what are the minimum requisites for installing xubuntu ( e.g the last release) on a laptop?
<One-Man-Bucket> hi
<One-Man-Bucket> how can i get the workspace switcher to put workspaces in two rows?
<One-Man-Bucket> i want a 2x2 layout, but it seems the switcher puts all workspaces on a single row
<One-Man-Bucket> oh i found it, it was under a different menu :)
<craigbass1976> All of my icon pictures are gone.  Someone else logged into the computer doesn't have the same problem, so it's something specific to my account I guess
<laite> craigbass1976: try changing icon theme from Settings Manager -> Appearance -> Icons
<craigbass1976> laite, miracle!
<laite> :)
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to get rid of unity?
<craigbass1976> I can deal with GNOME3 in Fedora, but for some reason Unity in 12.04 hasn't gone well on three computers now.
<One-Man-Bucket> can i add an application to some kind of "focus blacklist" ?
<One-Man-Bucket> so that it never steals focus
<kvarley> Anybody know if I can make a window maximise in XFCE when I drag it to the top edge of the screen. Currently it just fills the top half.
<rghvdberg> hi
<GridCube> !hi | rghvdberg
<ubottu> rghvdberg: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rghvdberg> when i started a ubuntu session my USB drive automounted, when I start my xubuntu session the disk isn't mounted
<rghvdberg> just recently removed ubuntu-desktop cause xubuntu suits my needs just fine and ubuntu is just overkill
 * rghvdberg getting coffee
<GridCube> rghvdberg, if you plug your usb it should just mount
<GridCube> if it doesnt then its something faulty either with your usb port or device
<rghvdberg> it does that, but it's allways plugged in
<GridCube> mmmhm if its always plugged in then it doesnt "automount"
<GridCube> you need to clic on i to mount it
<One-Man-Bucket> can i add an application to some kind of "focus blacklist" so that it never steals focus?
<GridCube> or you can add an fstab entry for it
<GridCube> and make it automount by default
<xfce> guys, 36bit installation disk will be able to repair grub at 64bit system ?
<rghvdberg> just installed xfce4-mount plugin
<xfce> 32bit*
<GridCube> xfce, what kind of "repair"
<rghvdberg> 36bit is better :p
<rghvdberg> rebooting
<GridCube> One-Man-Bucket, explain
<xfce> had install backtrack, after xubuntu and now i use grub from bt, but want to use the one from xubuntu actually
<GridCube> xfce, install boot-repair from its ppa
<xfce> so i have to boot from install disk and repair it but cant find 64bit one, and got only 32 bit and just wonderin
<GridCube> and fix your grub
<GridCube> it wont really matter
<GridCube> xfce, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xfce> leme have a look, tnx alot mate
<One-Man-Bucket> GridCube: i'm running automated browser (selenium) tests on my laptop. i wish to keep writing code in my editor / read chrome etc while the tests run. but the tests opens new firefox sessions and resizes them etc, and everytime they do something like that a firefox window pops up and blocks whatever i'm currently doing
<One-Man-Bucket> GridCube: if i turn off "new windows acquire focus" and the focus prevention tweak i can keep working
<One-Man-Bucket> but i want those settings to only affect firefox
<GridCube> mmmhm i see, and, just to ask, cant you use a vm for that? (i would do that first becasue its easier XD)
<One-Man-Bucket> heh no :)
<GridCube> let me find something else however
<One-Man-Bucket> i made the switch to xubuntu from ubuntu a couple of hours ago, still a greenhorn =P
<GridCube> what about sending the firefox to a secondary virtual desktop?
<GridCube> would that still take focus?
<One-Man-Bucket> i can send them to their own workspace
<One-Man-Bucket> as long as the browser doesn't steal focus
<GridCube> mmhm
<One-Man-Bucket> right now the active window pops up on my current workspace
<One-Man-Bucket> i could record a movie to show you what it looks like if you want
<GridCube> oh i see
<GridCube> no no i understand
<GridCube> mmm what if you launch a second xserver?
<GridCube> XD ahaha im so for lateral thinking
<One-Man-Bucket> that would be a bit impractical
<GridCube> sudo xinit -- :1
<One-Man-Bucket> i occationally need to view the firefox window
<GridCube> alt-f8 will host the second x server and you can alternate whit ctrl-alt-f7-8
<One-Man-Bucket> that would also be a bit impractical
<GridCube> :) ok
<GridCube> One-Man-Bucket, go to about:config search for the browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground set it to true, new windows wont steal focus anymore
<One-Man-Bucket> hey, this might help
<One-Man-Bucket> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#window_manager
<One-Man-Bucket> at least it won't pop up over my windows on other workspaces .)
<GridCube> :)
<One-Man-Bucket> and that was the first sentence i've been able to type without clicking on irssi with the mouse at least once =P
<GridCube> :D awesome
<GridCube> One-Man-Bucket, :P did you saw what i pointed you to?
<One-Man-Bucket> ?
<GridCube> One-Man-Bucket, go to about:config search for the browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground set it to true, new windows wont steal focus anymore
<One-Man-Bucket> oh, i can't change the firefox settings i think
<One-Man-Bucket> i think selenium creates the profile each time the test starts
<GridCube> why?
<One-Man-Bucket> but this works fine
<GridCube> oh :D good
<jtt_> after installing latest updates my xubuntu doesn't boot
<jtt_> has there been any similar subjects recently here?
<jtt_> i'm on a dual-boot system xubuntu + win7
<jtt_> everything works until i press Ubuntu in the GRUB
<jtt_> just a black screen appears
<TheSheep> jtt_: "doesn't boot" is not much information
<TheSheep> jtt_: try pressing 'e' instead of enter at that grub entry, and then removing the 'quiet' and 'splash' options from it
<jtt_> in the latest update, it mentioned something about grub but i was too busy to actually read what it said
<TheSheep> jtt_: that should show you a lot of messages
<jtt_> i did that and pressed ctrl-x
<GridCube> jtt_, you can also choose "previous linux versions" on the grub stage and boot from a previous kernel that used to boot
<jtt_> nothing, just a black screen
<jtt_> i'll try that next
<GridCube> if all that fails get a live-usb, install boot-repair on it and fix your grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jtt_> i'm fairly sure it's about my graphics card drivers
<jtt_> is there any way i can re-install them using the live-usb?
<TheSheep> jtt_: yes, you can also try adding 'nomodeset' option instead of that 'quiet' and 'splash' options, to make it boot in text mode initially and only switch to graphical mode at the very end
<GridCube> you can simply delete any /etc/X11/xorg.conf files you might have and it should default to generic drivers
<GridCube> or do what TheSheep says
<jtt_> even the nomodeset just gives me just a black screen
<jtt_> in recovery mode i can just see a glimpse of a few lines of text and then it disappears
<jtt_> ALSO, i can't boot from the live-usb
<holstein> jtt_: there are more options there too.. try them all
<holstein> jtt_: sometimes i just go to that F6 menu and try everything...
<ghandi_> hi
<period3> I create a directory with group 'foo', and give it 775 permissions.  I add myself to 'foo'.   I close the xterm and open it again, and try to create a file in 'foo'.  Permission denied.  However, if I do su - myname, then try it, it works.
<GridCube> who owns the directory?
<period3> someone else.
<period3> I can also type 'newgrp foo' instead of su - myname, and that works too
<period3> Logging out and logging back in may work, but that's not an option.
<period3> unless there's a way to do it without killing my x session
<GridCube> permisions should change in the fly
<period3> they don't apparently
<GridCube> mmm question, how are you making your change persistent if you are not the owner of the directory
<period3> well i can use sudo
<GridCube> mmhm, so you did?
<period3> well i made the directory, then did a sudo chown -R someguy:foo thedirectory, and did a sudo chmod 775 thedir
<jtt_> GridCube, i didn't get the live-usb working, but found an old live-cd which did boot.. i'm able to delete xorg.conf if i want to
<jtt_> isn't that what you said earlier that should "reset" the graphics card driver?
<GridCube> yes
<jtt_> i'll try that then
<jtt_> no luck
<jtt_> still the same behaviour
<GridCube> you might have some other probelm
<jtt_> i'd be satisfied if i could install a fresh xubuntu but just can't get it to boot from usb
<jtt_> i get no defaulr or ui configuration directive found
<jtt_> gotta do some more googling on it
<ovasilis74> hi, first visit, can I ask something?
<holstein> ovasilis74: just ask
<ovasilis74> is there an launch-icon / GUI for aircraft-manager in xubuntu12.04?
<holstein> ovasilis74: it'll be the same
<ovasilis74> can't find any in the menus, in terminal gives something about gnome, I'll see again now
<ovasilis74> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/aircraft-manager", line 6, in <module>     import gnome ImportError: No module named gnome
<holstein> where did you install it from?
<ovasilis74> it's a DellMini9, last Vostro BIOS but it's ok. I had ubuntu 10.10 working right
<ovasilis74> installed fom PPA
<holstein> ovasilis74: i would ask the ppa maintainer what you are supposed to do with it
<ovasilis74> BrandonWilliams something
<holstein> ovasilis74: i would consider building it yourself
<holstein> ovasilis74: i would think about using an alternative
<ovasilis74> I can't right code
<ovasilis74> read much googling
<holstein> write*
<holstein> and im not suggesting you do.. i just suggest installing the software as it is inteneded to be installed... from the manufacturer
<holstein> it is challenging to maintain PPA's, and they can go "stale" or get "broken" easily
<ovasilis74> just asked trying to be lucky, could had hapened to someone here. sorry for language mistakes, I am Greek
<holstein> ovasilis74: no worries..
<holstein> !info aircraft-manager
<ubottu> Package aircraft-manager does not exist in quantal
<holstein> !info aircraft-manager hardy
<ubottu> Package aircraft-manager does not exist in hardy
<ovasilis74> precice...
<holstein> ovasilis74: its not there either
<holstein> !info aircraft-manager precise
<ubottu> Package aircraft-manager does not exist in precise
<holstein> ovasilis74: and there could be a reason for that.. but the important thing you need to know is, XFCE is not "breaking" it.. it'll just work as it would in gnome, or main ubuntu
<ovasilis74> oh! i just putted the ppa... didn't check
<Noskcaj> possible bug. why does clicking install updates with the icon beside the clock not install kernal updates?
<holstein> Noskcaj: not sure.. i dont have a stock install in that state to test easily with either...
<sSs> happens to me too but i never cared enough to report it
<Noskcaj> ok, Should i report it? what's it a bug in?
<ovasilis74> I was not wrong, it's here  https://launchpad.net/~opensource-subakutty/+archive/ppa
<sSs> aport
<ovasilis74> I 'll see again and come again, thanks alot <holstein>
<sSs> apport*
<holstein> ovasilis74: good luck!
<ovasilis74> thks
<xulion> I need help installing xubuntu!
<sSs> k
<sSs> what do you need help with
<xulion> Well my cd drive doesnt work so I need to intall via USB stick
<xulion> using Mac lion
<xulion> I've tried the methods to make a bootable usb stick, but none of them work
<sSs> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<sSs> hmm
<sSs> what happened? error message? no boot?
<xulion> Should the Xubuntu.iso be mountable once I download it?
<xulion> the screen goes black and thats it
<knome> please note that xubuntu on mac is not officially supported
<xulion> Ah that would explain it
<sSs> not to say it doesnt work
<knome> no.
<sSs> you just arent going to get any official support help
<xulion> oh
<knome> yup, and in the end, after unofficial support, there's no guarantee it will work, and the xubuntu team won't try to fix it
<knome> but yes, it might work. :)
<sSs> follow those directions i posted, thats the official answer for ubuntu on a mac
<xulion> yeah ive tried it several times.
<xulion> I think the issue is that My computer can't recognize the filesystem
<sSs> yesterday some one got it working this way "<mark0vm0ntecarl0>toast has a setting that lets you burn iso 9660 files on a CD, but instead of a CD I just made a new ISO"
<sSs> after that it worked for him
<xulion> Hm ok Ill try that
<xulion> That will keep me occupied for a bit, thanks for the help.
<sSs> np
<arben> asalaamu alaikum and hello to everyone :)
<Eradan> Всем привет! Русскоговорящие есть?)))
<arben> So just got of Ubuntu and trying Xubuntu
<arben> and have to say it ralyy has helped with my performance issues
<arben> really*
<arben> any one here or am I speaking to myself (wouldnt be a first)
<sSs> yeah we're here
<sSs> Personally i prefer Ubuntu Studio (official fork of Xubuntu), Xubuntu is nice for computers with tinsy tiny HDDs
<sSs> Yes, I talk to myself sometimes because I'd like a professional opinion.
<holstein> sSs: ubuntustudio is not really a fork of xubuntu.. we both use the XFCE destop, but we are all "ubuntu"... though ubuntustudio uses a lot of the efforts that the xubuntu team puts forth
<jutas> Hi everyone, Can you help me? I use an Elegant Brit Theme and the problem with it, is that in some windows for example ubuntu software center when i click on file on the top , the list is white and the active links or buttons are also white. On most of the windows are the background is black. How can i fix this?
<holstein> jutas: i would edit the theme manually til it works as needed. or you can ask the theme maintainer
<sSs> Greybird has the same issue
<sSs> or at least similar
<holstein> yeah... sometimes the contrast is just a bit challenging to work with
<jutas> How can I edit the theme manually ?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd copy it to ~/.Themes and edit it there
<well_laid_lawn> depends on the theme you want to change
<TIMM_> whats a fast, easy to use, resource light system backup program?
<genii-around> rsync ?
<xubuntu199> Hi I am having some kernel update issues.  When I updated to 35-23 I was presented with a grub prompt.  I manage to fix that.
<TIMM_> thanks genii-around ill try that
<xubuntu199> Then I upgraded to 25 and I got a kernel panic
<genii-around> TIMM_: I think there's a graphical frontend version... perhaps called grsync
<genii-around> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (quantal), package size 136 kB, installed size 596 kB
<xubuntu199> I have a raid system so their must be something different goingon.
<genii-around> xubuntu199: Sometimes you need to rebuild the initrd with the raid driver you need
<xubuntu199> Hmmm... Why now?  All past versions worked fine?
<TIMM_> genii-around: gr sync is it
<xubuntu199> If I pass the correct parrimeters to grub it does come back up.
<genii-around> xubuntu199: What parameters?
<genii-around> Work, back in a few minutes
<xubuntu199> insmod linux, set root=(hdo,1)/boot/grub ......
<sSs> oh sweet. didnt know there was a GUI version
<xubuntu199> THanks for your help and interst by the way!
<xubuntu199> There are more parrameters I had to pass to make it work.  I can present them at a different time.  I am at my office at the moment and not near the computer in question
<xubuntu199> I will have to come back later.  Thanks again.
<sSs> enjoy
<xubuntu866> Are firefox 19 in the updates ? I dont finde it.
<Spike29> it is
<Spike29> on Xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu866> It shows 18.02 xubuntu12.10
<Spike29> maybe your repos aren't up-to-date yet
<Spike29> I mean, the server's repos
<Unit193> 19.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1  try sudo apt-get update
<xubuntu866> I will reinstall xubunto soon. it shud show up then.
<xubuntu866> What happens with this command sudo apt-get update? i get all updates ? i dont need to got terminal for that i think.
<Unit193> Not what it does, and you don't need a terminal to do the same action.
<xubuntu866> is it the same if i goto software updater ?
<Unit193> Should be able to do it in there, yep.
<xubuntu866> Do i need all updates to see the latest firfeox ?
<xubuntu866> firefox
<xubuntu866> I finde 18.02
<Unit193> Technically nope.
<Unit193> Should be a reload sources button.
<craigbass1976> Can I change the name that gets displayed on the login screen?
<Unit193> Your name?  Yes, just change it in Users and Accounts.
<craigbass1976> An unknown error occurred...
<craigbass1976> exit
<craigbass1976> Oops.  :)
<jpmh> is there an easy and safe way I can disable the right mouse key on the desktop?  I do not want my users changing the desktop
<xubuntu866> I saw another problem. I cud not change the password without terminal. the Users and group hangs when i try to change password that way.
<xubuntu866> It worked ok now..
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] /usr/share/applications/Disk Utility exists. Where can I find the associated Xfce applications menu entry?
<David-A> bullgard4: in the *.desktop file (which is a text file) there is a Categories= value, that hints to in what submeny you may find the program. (For me DiskUtility is in System)
<David-A> bullgard4: Thunar and Nautilus does not show *.desktop files as they are, but replace them with an icon and a phoney name find inside the file. Only in a terminal will you see the actual *.desktop files. But you can still open them to see the text using OpenWith>gedit or LeadPad or MousePad
<bullgard4> David-A: I scrutinized Xfce applications menu > Applications > System. I cannot find it there. What is the Name of this menu item with you?
<bullgard4> David-A: I know that Thunar does not show *.desktop files as they are, but replace them with an icon and a phoney name find inside the file. Only in a terminal will I see the actual *.desktop files. But I can still open them to see the text using OpenWith>gedit or LeadPad or MousePad.
<David-A> Im on an old xubuntu but it's Disk Utility, the "real" name of the program is palimpsest, but that may have changed.
<David-A> bullgard4: my *.desktop for DiskUtility also lists categories HardwareSettings and Settings. do you have similar submenus?
<David-A> bullgard4: the ApplicationFinder finds it but does not tell in what menu it would be.
<bullgard4> David-A: I found the entry in alacarte deactivated. I activated it Now I can access the program via the Xfce applications menu. [solved]
#xubuntu 2013-02-23
<coldpizza72i> Whats the default username/password for a xubuntu live cd?
<jpmh> i want to disable the right key click on the desktop since i do not want people changing it - how do i do this
<David-A> jpmh: you don't want people to change what? background image?
<jpmh> David-A: I do not want them changing anything, adding folders, background etc
<David-A> jpmh: is this a home computer or a "kiosk"? if home computer, create a user for every person you know, then it is okay for them to change everything they can, they can't destroy anything for anyone else.
<jpmh> David-A: too all intents and puposes it is a kiosk - it is a public access computer in a coffee shop
<David-A> it is kind of impossible to try lock down the system by configuring the user interface. you can create folders using the file manager, the terminal. they will find a way.
<David-A> jpmh: would the default "guest" account work for you? people can create folders and files and change themes and everything, but when they logout, everytning is reset and all their files forgotten.
<jpmh> David-A: I have over 500 that are nicely locked down under ubuntu and have never seen any sign of anyone getting past my lockdowns.  The file-mangnager etc are all not avaiolable to them and with appropriate file permissions I do a lot of limiti
<jpmh> David-A: the guest account is what I used to use but I really prefer that they do not need to log on at all - looking at xubuntu since the machines really do not have the horsepower for unity
<David-A> jpmh: in settings>Desktop>Icons you can change Icon type to None, which will stop the desktop from being mapped to the ~/Desktop folder. In Menus tab you can remove the program menu from right-click on the desktop.
<David-A> jpmh: I don't know how tight a lock out this would be.
<David-A> coldpizza72i: (xubuntu 12.04)  username=xubuntu  password=<empty>
<sefufuller> hello
<xubuntu742> hello
<xubuntu742> can someone help me??
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu742
<ubottu> xubuntu742: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stephenfossa> i put xubuntu o a windows xp laptop using the windows installer, can i have xubuntu as the only os on my system?
<holstein> stephenfossa: sure.. you just do a normal full install, wiping the current windows and wubi xubuntu
<stephenfossa> how would one go about doing that?
<holstein> stephenfossa: just download the iso, and burn it to cd.. boot the machine with it, and install
<stephenfossa> i thought so. i dont have any cds on hand, tried with usb though, seemed to take to long
<holstein> stephenfossa: i usually use unetbootin.. you can follow any guides for installing ubuntu
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stephenfossa> thanks for the help. you guys are awesome for helping people for free
<holstein> stephenfossa: cheers! anytime
<Kingdaro> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a clock centered on my top panel, but I've run into some problems. With just throwing it up there, centered with expanded separators, it's never really centered, as the notification icons on the right always nudge it slightly more left or right than it should be...
<Kingdaro> ....I came up with the solution to just make another panel dedicated to keeping the clock centered, and just have it on top of the main one, but transparent. Doesn't work well, as when I use the main panel, it just goes behind and I can barely see it.
<Kingdaro> So how would I go about keeping it centered?
<Cheri703> Kingdaro: you might make 3 separate panels? one left, one center, one right?
<Kingdaro> Cheri703: I also thought of that, I wasn't sure if it would work. There could be spaces between the three panels, but I could just use another one and put it behind the three.
<Kingdaro> Would a "filler" panel always stay in the back if unused?
<Cheri703> why would there need to be spaces?
<Kingdaro> No, no, I mean there would be spaces if i used different panels.
<Cheri703> you can always just drag your existing panel out of the way and make new panels to play with, deleting them if it doesn't work
<Kingdaro> Well alright, I'll try it out. Thanks.
<Cheri703> I'm a fan of "try it and see what happens" :)
<Cheri703> good luck :)
<onux> hello anyone ?
<onux>  i would like to asked about xubuntu ?
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> !xubuntu > onux
<ubottu> onux, please see my private message
<onux> i am looking fo xbuntu live cd .iso around 30MB ?
<holstein> onux: its not. its bigger than that
<onux> anyone can help, i look for ubuntu GUI, around 30MB, less features would be alright . anyone knows ?
<holstein> onux: there wont be one.. they are bigger
<onux> what is the minimum of ubuntu without application ?
<holstein> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ maybe
<holstein> onux: bigger than that
<onux> is SDL ubuntu ?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<onux> is DSL ubuntu ?
<holstein> onux: no.. there are no ubuntu versions that small
<onux> i get the minimal
<onux> but required to install online.
<onux> ..
<holstein> onux: the minimal is not live
<onux> and
<onux> ..
<onux> holstein,
<holstein> onux: stop hitting the enter key so muh please
<holstein> much*
<onux> is minimal can run added program ?
<onux> without installing.
<holstein> onux: minimal is not live
<onux> what is minimal size of debian ?
<holstein> onux: similare.. bigger than that
<holstein> http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm#ppup is an ubuntu compatible puppy that is small-ish
<onux> i only want to run program that required sudo -A cat grep
<onux> any live cd .iso can run that ?
<onux> ..
<onux> ?
<onux> i need os that run apt-get sudo lsb_release
<onux> to execute..
<onux> is there any ?
<holstein> onux: with size restritions...
<onux> size around 30MB, that will run those instruction ?
<holstein> onux: not that im aware of
<onux> oh, ok.. im look for it.
<holstein> onux: you can try to install from minimal.. youcan try the puppy linux iso.. you can try dsl
<onux> i can ?
<onux> so after boot minimal what should i do to run .iso files ?
<onux> on it's flash
<onux> ?
<holstein> onux: ?
<onux> because the only choice is to go online, which i am not prefered to make the network settings.
<onux> and..
<onux> i choose to go out there, it showed console.. ?
<holstein> onux: what you want doesnt exist.. there is no live CD that is 30.. there is the minimal.. you can install that to a USB stick and boot it up.. it'll be bigger than 30mbs.. you can install/remove what you need
<onux> when the minimal ubuntu run it end with GUI, to go online right ?
<holstein> onux: ? end with gui?
<holstein> onux: you get minimal... just a command prompt
<onux> right
<onux> no
<holstein> onux: yes
<holstein> onux: that is its function.. its not up for debate.. you install and you get a minimal command line system
<onux> when i boot minimal, i end on GUI, and the GUI only allows me to get a network.
<holstein> onux: you dont nee a gui for networking
<holstein> need*
<onux> i already tried the quantal
<onux> it is stop on GUI to do network.
<onux> right ?
<holstein> onux: i dont know what that means.. "it is stop on network"
<onux> it meant boot>minimal>some text loading/commandprompt loading/GUI settings network.
<onux> right ?
<onux> so it's end on GUI
<onux> Graphics.
<holstein> no. minimal is just that.. no GUI. just text
<holstein> onux: and it will be bigger than 30 mb's
<onux> i tried the latest called quantal
<onux> "quantal quetzal"
<holstein> onux: ok
<onux> see.
<holstein> no.. im sorry, i dont.. you tried 12.10? and what?
<holstein> its too big? doesnt work? what?
<onux> i tried 12.10 entering GUI for installation, and i stop there.
<onux> it's a GUI.
<holstein> right
<holstein> onux: the minimal is not a gui
<onux> see.
<holstein> onux: no, im sorry, i dont see
<onux> did you know GUI ?
<onux> Graphics User Interface.
<onux> right ?
<holstein> onux: ? xubuntu is uing XFCE
<holstein> onux: right.. GUI.. i know what it is, and i know that xubuntu 12.01 ships with one, and you tried it
<onux> the minimal is using GUI.
<holstein> onux: no
<holstein> the minimal has no gui
<onux> to get connected to the internet.
<onux> its on 12.10
<holstein> onux: it doesnt ship with, or install a gui by defaut
<onux> quantal
<bazhang> onux, stop repeating
<onux> ok.
<onux> ill stop there.
<holstein> onux: quantal, 12.01.. minimal.. doenst have  GUI. doesnt ship with one
<holstein> onux: no GUI installs with the minimal installtion CD.. you can install one if you need/want
<bazhang> onux, the minimal is text only. NO GUI
<onux> ok then.
<onux> so i want minimal with minimal GUI.
<holstein> onux: there is not such thing
<holstein> onux: the GUI is big, and takes up space.. the 2 suggestions i gave are the smallest i know of
<onux> well that's too bad.
<onux> i only required smallest GUI.
<holstein> onux: there is no ubuntu version with GUI that is live and 30mb's
<onux> to run SUDO
<holstein> onux: no, you dont need a GUI to run sudo
<onux> right
<onux> so, is minimal way to access it's own flash disk ?
<holstein> onux: i mean no disrespect, but can i help you find a localized channel? maybe for your native language?
<holstein> onux: i dont know what that means
<onux> boot the minimal, and then console ? is that possible ?
<onux> and execute sudo ?
<onux> is that possible ?
<bazhang> use sudo to do what onux
<onux> and open flash data ?
<holstein> onux: the minimal is not a live CD. you install.. boot to a text prompt and do what you need
<bazhang> what flash data onux
<onux> sudo todo file.sh
<bazhang> onux, what is in the file. where is it from
<onux> what is already in minimal /bin
<bazhang> onux, how much ram does your computer have, what video card, how much hdd space
<onux> enough.
<bazhang> onux, give us the specs
<onux> enough spec.
<bazhang> tell us some exact numbers onux
<onux> why ?
<bazhang> onux, you want help, please answer some questions
<onux> i dont know, it will run windows XP at least.
<bazhang> onux, so 128mb of ram
<onux> maybe ?rn
<bazhang> yeah ubuntu wont run on that, unless you have a very minimal system with no GUI at all
<onux> what ?
<holstein> onux: ubuntu needs more resources than 128 ram
<bazhang> onux, your computer specs are not good enough for a GUI
<onux> it did great with GUi.
<onux> it pass win3.11 GUI
<bazhang> no chance
<bazhang> hehe
<onux> it pass win 95 GUI
<bazhang> win3.11
<onux> it pass win98 GUI
<onux> why not ubuntu
<onux> so ubuntu GUI is so efficient then.
<bazhang> those are decades old
<onux> i dont getit?
<holstein> onux: those numbers equate to years. win95,= 1995
<bazhang> clearly
<holstein> onux: the modern windows 8 wont run on your hardware, and that is more of an analog to modern ubuntu
<bazhang> a computer that old wont run any kernel that I can think of
<onux> just like what i asked before looking for smallest GUI possible.
<holstein> onux: there is no gui for you
<holstein> onux: you can try puppy, and dsl
<bazhang> onux, not going to happen, nothing runs on that poor and slow a computer
<onux> right puppy and dsl have alot smaller GUI.
<onux> but i am trying to get it from ubuntu.
<onux> if possible.
<bazhang> nope
<holstein> onux: i linked you a puppy version that is ubuntu based
<onux> no thank's
<onux> already got puppy.
<holstein> onux: its not officially supported by ubuntu, but thats as close as you will get
<onux> whoops
<onux> sorry
<onux> is there puppy that is ubuntu based.
<onux> ok then
<onux> please tell me ?
<holstein> onux: sure. let me scroll up and grab the link again...
<onux> ok. waiting.
<holstein> onux: http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm#ppup
<onux> getting..
<bazhang> onux, thats not supported here, go to the puppy channel for discussion and support
<bazhang> !alis | onux have a search
<ubottu> onux have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<onux> is it the lucid one ?
<holstein> onux: no worries.. maybe you didnt see me post it at the beginning of our chat.. and like bazhang , and i have said, its not officially supported here, or my ubuntu
<holstein> onux: "it" says in its documentation
<holstein> onux: it is literally the only one that you an download that is "ubuntu", with a GUI, live and small-ish
<bazhang> onux /msg alis list *puppy*    to find their support channel
<onux> thank's it's still over 100MB. i will still search for under that.. thanks all.
<holstein> onux: cool!.. there is none though. but good luck!
<Unit193> So AntiX or SliTaz then.
<holstein> Unit193: slitaz is a good one.. but i think even antiX is too big
<misterjinx> hello, i want to use the unity-greeter for lightdm, but when i do the apt-get install unity-greeter it saya  that it has to install a bunch of other packages as well. is this normal ? should I be ok with this ? I mean, can this broke something of my current packages ?
<jutas> Hi guys. Do you know if i'm using compiz the normal window manager in system settings menu why is disabled?
<misterjinx> hello, i want to use the unity-greeter for lightdm, but when i do the apt-get install unity-greeter it saya  that it has to install a bunch of other packages as well. is this normal ? should I be ok with this ? I mean, can this broke something of my current packages ?
<xubuntu191> just now installing via LXF live disk, happy to get a usable interface in comparison to Unity
<baizon> misterjinx: you try to install unity-greeter?
<baizon> misterjinx: well yes it does have some gnome3 dependencies
<misterjinx> yep, that's what I was asking if it is normal to install all the othe dependencies, cause there are a lot of it
<baizon> yes
<baizon> because most of them are gnome 3 stuff :)
<misterjinx> ok, i see
<baizon> after taht just go "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" and change "greeter-session=" to unity-greeter
<baizon> thats all
<misterjinx> ok, thanks for the heads up
<xubuntu906> my xubuntu 12.10 install is 'hanging' during > next (3rd party & download updates)
<xubuntu906> what can i try?
<xubuntu906> i tried to boot the notebook without the wifi card
<xubuntu906> i tried to plugin more ram
<xubuntu906> it still hangs on that screen, when i click next
<xubuntu906> i can abort though, the computer is not freezed
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<Loetmichel> anyone hat problems with an IBM X60s and Wireless?
<Loetmichel> my notebook connects fine to my wlan if i boot XP first and then Xubuntu 12.10. If i Coldboot Xubuntu i can see the Wireless lans but cannt connect. Maybe the fres install doesent install the firmware or something?
<Loetmichel> Where can i search for this problem?
<well_laid_lawn> Loetmichel:  I'd check   dmesg   ina terminsl first
<Loetmichel> for what?
<well_laid_lawn> try   dmesg | grep -i wlan    maybe
<Loetmichel> *checking*
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Loetmichel> *reboot /coldboot*
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Loetmichel> *gnah* wants to install 29 updates... ;-)
<Loetmichel> ... will be a moment
<Loetmichel> hmm, now it runs...
<Loetmichel> strange
<Loetmichel> sorry for the stirrup. seems the updates have fixed ist.
<well_laid_lawn> that's fine :)
<Loetmichel> cu
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Rogach> Hello! I have a simple question: how does one change keyboard layouts in Xubuntu 12.04?
<torax> settings->settings manager->keyboard->layout
<torax> Rogach:
<Rogach> torax: Well, I found that. But if I want to change my layout with some shorcut?
<Rogach> torax: I always kept two layouts - english and my native.
<Rogach> torax: And going into that setting manager each time I want to switch layout is quite daunting.
<torax> ok, just a minute
<torax> Rogach: rigt click on the panel, select panel->add new items->keyboard layout
<torax> then flag appears in your panel, right click it and select properties
<Rogach> torax: Thanks, that worked!
<Rogach> Also, I wanted to remap the CapsLock key to work as additional Ctrl. Is that possible?
<torax> yes, it is. I just dont know how :D
<Rogach> torax: Wow. That's quite frightening :( In gnome, that was all in global keyboard preferences, and was quite obvious.
<torax> I've never remapped anything
<Rogach> torax: Since I am emacs user, I use Ctrl a lot, and it's default position is very uncomfortable.
<torax> Rogach: http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RemapCapsLock
<torax> that might help you
<Rogach> torax: Thanks!
<torax> Rogach: http://serverfault.com/questions/10437/how-do-you-swap-the-caps-lock-to-control-in-xfce
<torax> I hope you find some solution from those links =)
<Rogach> torax: Yes, the last link worked for me. Thanks!
<Rogach> Where are "Startup Applications" located physically? In what directory?
<TheSheep> Rogach: in /etc/xdg/autostart/ and ~/.config/autostart/
<Rogach> TheSheep: Thanks!
<zorgborg> hi ive installed xubuntu alongside ubuntu, but when i run /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop the command is not found, how do i access my files on the ubuntu partition?
<Rogach> torax: Well, that second way to remap caps failed for me - it gets reset after a while.
<meh_> hello, I was trying to play a dvd in vlc, but I got the error message main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<TheSheep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/944454
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 944454 in vlc (Ubuntu) "main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called" [Undecided,Invalid]
<meh_> Hmmm. I took a look at the website, would you have any suggestions on how to fix it?
<meh_> Would it work to install a version older than TwoFlower?
<TheSheep> do you have the codecs for playing dvd installed?
<meh_> Is libdvdcss a codec?
<TheSheep> yes, at least that's what I had in mind
<meh_> Yes, so I'm not sure why it won't work.... is it a region setting thing?
<TheSheep> is that a commercial dvd? some companies, (notably Sony) are known to produce broken dvds so that they don't play in computer dvd drives
<TheSheep> but I have no idea what error you get with them
<TheSheep> also, are you sure that this is the actual error, and not just a warning, and the error is something else?
<meh_> Yes it's commercial. I tried looking at V=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<meh_> But I don't get the error messages they describe....
<misterjinx> I just installed unity-greeter but I think something is not working properly because the login screen is looks like it's using some very old icons/windows theme (kinda like the debian icons). anyone have any idea what's going on and what should I do in order to fix this ?
<baizon> misterjinx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68234/is-it-possible-to-use-the-unity-greeter-for-lightdm-on-xubuntu-11-10
<misterjinx> baizon: if you're reffering to the gnome-settings-daemon, it is already installed
<misterjinx> baizon: here's how it looks like http://i.imgur.com/lSsnng3.png and when i click to select the environment http://i.imgur.com/QTdu0Xo.png. I don't think this is the expected display
<baizon> is this xubuntu 12.10?
<misterjinx> yes
<baizon> misterjinx: you need the suggested packages too
<baizon> that will fix it
<baizon> misterjinx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117635/how-to-install-suggested-packages-in-apt-get
<baizon> you need the indicator stuff which will fix your problem
<misterjinx> ok, let me try this
<misterjinx> if i do sudo apt-get --install-suggests install unity-greeter it says that unity-greeter is already the newest version and it has nothing to install
<baizon> misterjinx: try --install-recommends please
<baizon> there are no suggested packages
<baizon> only recommended
<misterjinx> nope, i get the same result
<misterjinx> perhaps if i remove it and reinstall ?
<baizon> try it :)
<misterjinx> nope, the result is the same :|
<baizon> misterjinx: try and install ubuntu-mono
<misterjinx> baizon: the font family ?
<baizon> misterjinx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-mono
<misterjinx> anyway, i installed, but nothing changed. i think there is something broken with the theme, not the fonts
<misterjinx> hmm...hold on
<misterjinx> nope, nothing, those packages already existed
<pod> Hi! Does anyone know what the "stick"-button in the window bar do?
<knome> pod, it sticks the window to all workspaces
<pod> Thanks, knome!
<knome> np.
<pod> Are there any universal commands to which i can bind my Fn-media buttons (for play/pause, back, forward and stop) or are the commands application specific?
<baizon> pod: yes
<baizon> pod: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/keyboard#application_shortcuts
<baizon> there you can put your shortcuts
<laite> that's actually really interesting question; I think many applications follow some general dbus-commands you can bind
<baizon> pod: and the second link... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<baizon> this 2 links should help
<pod> Thanks!, I'll check them out!
<baizon> np
<laite> hm, I think MPRIS2 interface is what I'm thinking here, that should be able to create (almost) generic shortcut commands
<laite> I think most of the players support that
<sam123> How do I stop the "crash report detected" icon and reminder from appearing until I get another crash report?
<nick07_> my xubuntu stops or loops during install
<nick07_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558420/
<sam123> How do I stop the "crash report detected" icon and reminder from appearing until I get another crash report? I am using Ubuntu Studio.
<nick07_> it happend with the screen where you see that the power is connected and the internet is connected and I push next
<knome> !patience | sam123
<ubottu> sam123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> sam123, the answer is that you want to remove apport.
<sam123> What is apport?
<knome> sam123, that's the application that sends the error reports.
<sam123> Will that disable all of them?
<knome> sam123, if you remove it, you will not get notifications, as i said
<knome> yes, that will disable them all
<sam123> Can I just get this one report gone?
<knome> nope
<knome> ...you're welcome
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] How to make uxterm's output in color?
<nick07_> is there anyone that can translate my error in the log file?
<baizon> nick07_: your language installation didnt go well
<baizon> had that problem once
<baizon> i would recommend to reinstall it
<nick07_> if i install 'default' english, then it does this also...
<nick07_> what would be your solution?
<baizon> i had to reconfigure it
<nick07_> how to do that?
<baizon> it was a little bit tricky
<nick07_> can you discripe it?
<nick07_> descripe
<baizon> it was long time ago, sorry i dont remember
<baizon> but i think google can help you
<baizon> nick07_: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<nick07_> thx
<milo64> hello, anyone?
<milo64> help me please
<baizon> !ask | milo64
<ubottu> milo64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<milo64> baizon: good, i caught your attention
<baizon> =)
<milo64> now, what does Xubuntu (what package) that displays the USBs as icons on the desktop?
<TheSheep> misterjinx: xfdesktop
<TheSheep> misterjinx: sorry, tab fail
<milo64> sorry, it was a weird tmux bug
<milo64> did i misss anything?
<milo64> baizon:
<baizon> milo64: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-mount-plugin
<baizon> milo64: or you can try this: http://theubuntudocumentary.wordpress.com/2012/07/18/install-usb-safe-removal-indicator-applet-ubuntu-12-04/
<baizon> you mean desktop icon or indicator icon?
<baizon> milo64: for the desktop change settings... http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/preferences
<baizon> look at "Icons"
<milo64> thank you baizon, i'm going now, brb
<xubuntu383> hello
<xubuntu383> hello?
<knome> !hi | xubuntu383
<ubottu> xubuntu383: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<relapse> Hi
<relapse> Does anyone here use google voice?
<lighta> hi guys
<lighta> how can I fix gedit color theme in xubuntu ?, all filemame in tab are written in black in a black area
<Rogach> Why is there a "ctrlMask" and no "shiftMask" or "al
<Rogach> Why is there a "shiftMask" and no "ctrlMask" or "altMask"?
<Rogach> oops, sorry, wrong channel.
<bullgard4> lighta:  Xfce applications menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Appearance > Style > select another Style item.
<misterjinx> i finally found the missing package for unity-greeter to work (btw it was ubuntu-artwork) and now i would like to change the background, but in /etc/lightdm/ there is no unity-greeter.conf, just a lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf but if i change something here it is not taken into consideration. what should i do ?
<baizon> misterjinx: there are many sollutions ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/64001/how-do-i-change-the-wallpaper-in-lightdm
<baizon> the 4 one did it for me
<misterjinx> baizon: thanks
<guest-8Jv0t3> hi to all, could someone help me with a problem with login via lightdm in xubuntu 12.04?
<sSs> whats the problem?
<guest-8Jv0t3> When I log in with my user the system seems to start correctly but then it return to the login screen.I can login only with the guest account. But if I use the console login I can log in with my user name
<guest-8Jv0t3> I had to reinstall the system this morning, I have a separate /home and I used the same username that I had before for using it
<guest-8Jv0t3> when I log in with the console the owner of the home is correct, I can't see any problem of permissions
<David-A> guest-8Jv0t3: can you see any hints in the ~/.xsession-errors ?
<David-A> guest-8Jv0t3: maybe something wrong in a dot-file. try move away (rename) the ~/.config folder. if that helps, then move back subfolders one at a time until login fails again.
<guest-8Jv0t3> @David-A I don't have any recent .xsssion-errors file. But I'll try to do as you suggest. Thanks
<gts> Try this shot: $ ls -l /home/yourusername/.Xauthority I reproduced your issue in exact way when file is (somehow) owned by root, not by yourusername (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2037174).
<CHIex> Hello, I am new to Linux, am looking for distribution. You can give any advice about that? What  would be recommended minimum for XUBUNTU?
<sSs> anything higher than a 386 with at least 512 RAM and 10GB HDD
<CHIex> What about CPU?
<sSs> anything but ARM based
<sSs> and higher than 486
<sSs> IE Pentium I or better
<sSs> and 32MG graphics memory
<sSs> MB*
<knome> everything is subjective though.
<knome> 512 RAM will run xubuntu, but it might not be as smooth as you'd expect
<sSs> actually i ran Xubuntu on a 16MB Diamond and it did fine
<CHIex> so Xubuntu is perfect choice for old computers?
<sSs> thats what its for
<David-A> CHIex: can you tell us about your hardware? then maybe you will get more specific advice
<knome> i disagree. it's not perfect for all older computers regardless of age.
<CHIex> Do programs that are compatible with Ubuntu work on Xubuntu too? Are there some exceptions?
<CHIex> 1000 mhz Barton AMD
<sSs> xubuntu is ubuntu
<David-A> CHIex: even better for old computer is Lubuntu (lxde desktop), but I like the xfce desktop better.
<CHIex> IT would be used to download podcasts-similarly than server
<CHIex> I heard LXDE is buggy because its newer
<CHIex> is that true?
<David-A> CHIex: I have not tried lxde thoroly, but i don't think it is buggy
<CHIex> so all programs for Ubuntu work on Xubuntu too?
<sSs> yes
<CHIex> support on IRC for Xubuntu seems better, more people are here. Why is this so?
<Rogach> Q: How can I remap CapsLock to be additional Ctrl on Xubuntu 12.04?
<sSs> ubuntu has a large support community and xubuntu is very popular
<David-A> CHIex: there are links to reviews and test for many many distros at http://distrowatch.com/
<CHIex> I have been there
<sSs> Rogach, Launcher Menu -> settings -> settings manager -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<CHIex> Xubuntu and PuppyLinux were at the top for my needs
<sSs> puppy is nice too
<CHIex> but for 1000 MHZ AMD , 1 GB  ram, XUBUNTU would be perfect, right?
<Rogach> sSs: There's only 'Application Shortcuts'.
<Rogach> CHIex: Yes.
<CHIex> Puppy isnt compatible with Ubuntu software, right?
<David-A> CHIex: crunchbang linux is supposed to be relatively lightweight too
<sSs> i prefer xubuntu. and if it doesnt have a teensy tiny little hard drive, i prefur Ubuntu Studio ( it's pretty much the same as xubuntu)
<GridCube> CHIex, puppy its compatible, there is a "puppy ubuntu" or something like that in their page
<CHIex> Well disk is 160 GB
<BillyZane2> hi. something weird has happened on my desktop. while using xchat, a segment of the screen stoped working. There is a small square, about 2x2, that is frozen. i can still move my mouse over this region, but any window i move over this region is forced under this square. it is there regardless of the desktop i switch to
<CHIex> well I would like to have Xubuntu or Lubuntu, because there is more support and is more popular and for begginers
<BillyZane2> i don't want to restart my computer out of principal
<GridCube> that happened to me the other day too, i restarted the x session because not even xkilling it worked, but i was playing with my monitors and what not so i assumed it was that
<BillyZane2> are you talking to me?
<GridCube> BillyZane2, yup
<BillyZane2> so restarting the x session solved it?
<GridCube> yes
<sSs> i used to have that happen a lot in 12.04. (and every version of windows)  only way i can get rid of it is restarting the PC (killing and restarting X didnt even help)
<GridCube> you just need to relogin
<sSs> good
<BillyZane2> grid, i've never done that before. can i do this without terminating the applications that are running?
<GridCube> no
<BillyZane2> grid: i persume the command it ctrl+alt+backspace
<BillyZane2> isn't there a way to just shut down x
<CHIex> Which is better for begginers to Linux? Lubuntu or Xubuntu?
<GridCube> it used to, but i dont think that works inxubuntu
<GridCube> !better | CHIex
<ubottu> CHIex: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<BillyZane2> CHIex: i'd probably go with Xubuntu, but i think you have to ask yourself, what desktop do you prefer
<CHIex> which version of Xubuntu should I download?  Is extended support recommended?
<GridCube> CHIex, also you are asking on the xubuntu channel, what answer do you hope to get?
<GridCube> CHIex, if you care about that
<CHIex> hheheheheh a honest one ;)
<knome> xubuntu is the best and the team behind if are wonderful people, of course.
<knome> *behind it
<GridCube> CHIex, xubuntu is more stable than lubuntu but lubuntu is faster
<David-A> CHIex: if you have 160GB, you can spare 16GB for a second distro. so install both and try both and see for yourself.
<BillyZane2> CHIex: the honest answer is that the two of them are very similar, aside from the GUI interface. just pick the interface you think is better. LXDE is a very minimal interface so it's good if you are running a very old computer. Xubuntu is also lightweight, but I think it is much nicer
<CHIex> you mean Xubuntu needs less restarts and crashes less?
<sSs> i've never had any issue at all with lubuntu. but i still dont like it's "look and feel". i prefur Xubuntu (Or Ubuntu Studio)
<David-A> CHIex: I am not aware of any differences in stability between xubuntu and lubuntu. my xubuntu is very stable thou.
<BillyZane2> mine is not
<CHIex> how much faster is Lubuntu?
<David-A> CHIex: where did you read that lxde was more buggy?
<BillyZane2> i will have to restart soon because of its instability
<sSs> every one says its faster but i on the computers i've tried it on, i found kubuntu to run faster (that just shouldnt be)
<CHIex> in few forums
<David-A> CHIex: do you know how to partition a harddisk?
<CHIex> in windows yes
<sSs> no need. CHIex, you can try every version of ubuntu without actually installing them. the install disk runs exactly like a fully installed system
<CHIex> Precise Pangolin  and   Quantal Quetzal  are the options to download.  what should I pick, any suggestions?
<sSs> Precise for now.  a new version is comming out in april
<David-A> CHIex: if you run a live cd (of any *buntu flavor or many other linuxes) you can run Gparted from it and re-partition a harddisk.
<CHIex> dont they both have unlimited support forever?
<sSs> no
<CHIex> so Precise Pengolin has support for only 3 years?
<CHIex> what happens after 3 years?
<sSs> thats the one thats supported the longest
<sSs> you can still run it but you wont get any official support
<David-A> CHIex: then make room for 2 or 3 distros (at least 16GB for each) and try them all yourself.
<CHIex> how come it wont be supported anymore?
<CHIex> will paid support be possible?
<sSs> David-A, he doesnt need to do that. the install disk will let him try them all without having to partition the heck out of the hard drive
<knome> paid support isn't possible after the release is EOL (unsupported)
<CHIex> I will manage to try it myself, no worries
<sSs> EOL = End Of Life
<knome> when a release is getting near it's EOL date, you are advised to upgrade
<CHIex> so what is the difference in functionality and looks between Precise P and QQ?
<CHIex> upgrade to what?
<knome> upgrade to a newer version.
<CHIex> which will be a new version?
<David-A> CHIex: it is not worth paying for support an end-of-life system, when there are newer systems for free. (it will probably be very expensive since you would be the only customer asking for that service)
<CHIex> can it be upgraded automatically?
<CHIex> what options will I have for upgrade?
<David-A> CHIex: there is an upgrade button in the update manager when new versiona are released
<CHIex> Xubuntu will not exist anymore after 3 years?
<CHIex> or you want to tell me there will be new version and I will have an option to update or upgrade?
<David-A> CHIex: please look at the bottom diagram at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<CHIex> whats the difference between PP and QQ?
<NickRivers_> How would I configure the panel so I can move the items anywhere in the panel? (no snapping in place)
<CHIex> so PP will work the longest, right?
<GridCube> right clic > Panel > panel settings, last tab items
<GridCube> move them as you please
<GridCube> NickRivers_,
<knome> CHIex, if you would slow down, we would be able to answer your questions
<CHIex> well just answer, please
<CHIex> I am very curious..
<CHIex> :)
<knome> CHIex, it's not fair for other users if you ask many questions and then wait for everybody to answer
<CHIex> What happens for me after April 2017 for Precise P XUBUNTU version?
<David-A> CHIex: did you look at the wikipedia table I linked?
<knome> CHIex, for starters, xubuntu LTS releases are supported for 3 years, so the support will end in april 2015.
<CHIex> I wouldn't get any updates anymore? I would then need to install new operation system/new Linux distro?
<knome> CHIex, when a new LTS release (14.04) is available, you will be advised to upgrade to that. you can do that from your system, there's no need to reinstall
<knome> CHIex, please slow down so we're able to answer your questions.
<David-A> CHIex: 1) did you look at the wikipedia table I linked 5 minutes ago?
<David-A> CHIex: 2) I told you what will happen in the update manager 7 minutes ago
<CHIex> aha after that I will just do a simple upgrade and I will still be able to use XUBUNTU precise Penguin?
<CHIex> 12.04 LTS    Precise Pangolin    26 April 2012[173]     April 2017[137]    3.2
<David-A> CHIex: no. when you around year 2014 or 2015 upgrade from Xubuntu 12.04 to e.g. Xubuntu 14.04, then you will use Xubuntu 14.04.
<knome> CHIex, as i said, xubuntu LTS releases are supported for 3 years. when you upgrade, you will then run a newer version, eg. not precise pangolin anymore
<CHIex> aha ok
<knome> David-A, sorry, i'll let you answer to not duplicate:)
<CHIex> thank you
<CHIex> I will download XUBUNTU  precise p..
<CHIex> old computers are 32 bit, right?
<knome> not necessarily. the 32-bit system will work on 64-bit processors too, though, so that's a safe choice
<knome> David-A, ermm, sorry again. :)
<David-A> CHIex: it depends. you can tell us what cpu you have. if you don't know, a 32bit system will work on both a 32bit or 64bit cpu
 * knome goes to sit on the bench in the corner and shuts down
<David-A> knome: no problem, sometimes you are faster :)
<CHIex> would there be any real difference if I put 32 bit XUBUNTU and 64 bit processor?
<sSs> some apps / drivers require 64bit
<CHIex> I mean ON 64 bit processor..
<David-A> CHIex: on an old computer, no real difference
<NickRivers_> Thanks GridCube
<xubuntu240> Hi
<sSs> hi
<unheeding> hello!
<xubuntu240> im having trouble installing xubuntu from an iso image (directly from grub)... it boots fine, but the install process just keep saying "detecting file system"
<xubuntu240> any idea about whats happening ?
<xubuntu565> Very Noobie can't get xubuntu to install.
<xubuntu565> I have a hp laptop and have downloaded the file
<unheeding> hmm
<unheeding> so where does this error happen?  is it when you are selecting the partitions?
<xubuntu565> I have a Mac too but it won't burn the dvd
<unheeding> do you have a usb flash drive kicking around?
<dm_nightshade> Hi! Am using 12.04 and it's great, but I want to use fglrx for a couple of games I play that would benefit. Since my card is 6 years old, I need to install an old fglrx which is not compatible with modern X. Right now I am thinking I need to re-install with Xubuntu 8.04 Hardy. Can anyone suggest a less destructive solution? Perhaps it's safe to roll back to the X Server used in Hardy, on 12.04?
<xubuntu565> On the mac I have a windows partition but I think I deleted windows.
<unheeding> dm_nightshade: check and see if your card is supported under ati's legacy drivers
<David-A> xubuntu565: what is the problem, burning the .iso, booting from the cd/dvd or installing when running the cd/dvd?
<dm_nightshade> unheeding: Thanks, when I tried to use an old proprietary driver it said that the distro isn't supported. Some research indicated that modern versions of X conflict with old proprietary ATI releases.
<xubuntu565> All of the above.  I have an iso on the hp windows machine in the download folder.
<xubuntu565> I am running vista home premium
<David-A> xubuntu565: the .iso should fit on a cd but you can burn a dvd as well. burn it as a "disk image" and not as "data files".
<unheeding> i'm fond of using usb flash drives
<xubuntu565> I will try that now
<David-A> xubuntu565: there are programs to "burn" the .iso to a usb flash drive (maybe you already know this, but don't just copy the .iso onto the drive)
<unheeding> you can also do it from the command line on your mac
<dm_nightshade> "dd if=/path/to/your.iso of=/dev/sd* bs=4M;sync" works great
<xubuntu565> I appreciate your help.  On my windows machine I inserted disk clicked burn and it is
<xubuntu565> the disk now shows the folder and files
<xubuntu565> Now how do I get it installed
<unheeding> boot from the CD/DVD
<unheeding> usually this will happen automagically, but you might have to change your bios settings to look for the CD first
<xubuntu565> were I edit the bios windows vista
<sSs> when you turn on the computer it should tell you what button to press to enter the bios setup
<sSs> usually Del or F2 or F10
<David-A> xubuntu565: you press a certain key when you restart the computer. to go into bios settings usually the Delete key. there is usually also a key to select boot drive, different key on different systems.
<CHIex> How do I put ISO file on CD/DVD? iiI   choose    write IMAGE FILE TO DISC?
<sSs> yes
<xubuntu565> Thank you.  As Arnold says "I'll be back..."
<unheeding> good luck!
<dm_nightshade> He said that right before crashing... probably not a good start to a computer adventure
<CHIex> SO how do I put XUBUNTU on cd/dvd? I choose write image file to disc?
<sSs> yes
<Riberty> or make a bootable 4gb usb drive
<CHIex> now to test XUBUNTU from CD  I need to re install computer or how do I do it?
<sSs> in the setup it will ask if you want to erase windows, install next to windows or "choose something else" (meaning you partition it yourself how you want it)
<unheeding> CHIex: you just want to try it out?
<CHIex> well for a start yes, like you suggested here on IRC
<David-A> CHIex: when you boot from the cd it will ask if you want to test run it (no install, live cd) or install it.
<CHIex> I know it can be run from CD, without install
<CHIex> how do I boot it?
<sSs> oh if you want to test it out you just pop it in the DVD ROM and restart the computer (if it doesnt boot from CD you gotta press f2 or del or f10 to get into the BIOS setup and change boot order so it checks CD first)
<CHIex> aha ok thank you
<CHIex> you are very helpful, I appreciate it
<xubuntu291> I changed the order of boot in my bios I still cannot boot I have the iso in the download folder but don't file a option to burn as an image in Vista
<sSs> http://www.imgburn.com/
<xubuntu291> I donloaded that too but somany ads I can't tell what is going on.
<sSs> ?
<sSs> you dont have a burning app like nero or roxio? (i havent used roxio since the 90s)
<sSs> imgburn you just slect the ISO and click the folder > CD button
<David-A> xubuntu291: 1) you burn the .iso to a cd first (burn as disk image). 2) then you boot from that cd (which may or may not require changing boot order in bios)
<xubuntu291> sorry guys.  I have a folder called Xubuntu 12.10 desktop i386
<xubuntu291> in the folder are many other folders
<sSs> sounds like you extracted the ISO
<sSs> like it was a zip file
<xubuntu291> I think you nailed it
<xubuntu291> I used win RAR
<sSs> if you have a thumbdrive you can spare this tool is super easy and works great: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<sSs> yeah just burn the ISO with a burning app like nero or imgburn or use a tool like lili to burn the .ISO to USB
<sSs> how to burn an image with imgburn: http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=guides
<xubuntu291> thanks.  dinner then back on it,  stress level subsiding thanks to this chat.
<David-A> welcome back later then, night tea in this time zone :)
#xubuntu 2013-02-24
<pulec_> hi, I was backing up some files via Midnight Commander from another hdd to /home and I run out of space few times, I copied some files to ntfs partition
<heoyea> death
<pulec_> but when I wanted to run firefox with another profile, it showwed error
<pulec_> *showed
<pulec_> creating new one, would too
<pulec_> it showed error that there were not permition to write
<pulec_> so as a lame user I tried restart
<pulec_> but then error with /etc/defauůt/ speech-direct and sena showed up
<pulec_> with plymouth
<pulec_> I am on samsung nc10 with intel atom and intel graphics
<pulec_> and what I found, plymouth is connected with nvidia drivers
<pulec_> Xorg -configure showed two errors, two many screens connected or what
<pulec_> so again, as a lame user, I backed up files and tried reinstall
<pulec_> its stuck on restoring packages for few hours now
<pulec_> and one important thing, I was resizing that ntfs partition
<pulec_> maybe gparted changed uuid somehow, because it showed that disk with uuid xxxx is not there annymore
<pulec_> but that was about 2 weeks ago
<pulec_> i am not sure if all those file names are correct, I had few beers
<David-A> pulec_: is your current /home on a filesystem of type ext2/ext3/ext4 or of type ntfs? (system and home should not be ntfs/fat)
<pulec_> corrupted 750gb drive here from a stupid friend, another ***** notebook with lots of **** installed with windows, and some very bad habbits....
<pulec_> of course my  /home is ext4
<pulec_> ntfs is all for windows7, needed for school stuff
<pulec_> xubuntu was working only with ext4 partition and 2gb swap file
<pulec_> I dont know what went wrong
<pulec_> I did change the battery, but I made almost 10 restarts since that, everything went well
<pulec_> I also did few updates with new kernel, everything went fine
<David-A> pulec_: does s.m.a.r.t data from the disk says it is okay? (e.g. using the DiskUtility to see it)
<pulec_> only after I started backing up that hard drive and got error with firefox, that did not have write permission
<pulec_> oh hell...
<pulec_> I dont even want to start thinking that hdd could be corrupted
<pulec_> will check
<pulec_> I am on live xubuntu right now, any idea what program for smart reading is there?
<pulec_> 12.10 xubuntu that is
<David-A> pulec_: it should be DiskUtility or something
<pulec_> tried running it via terminal, nothing..
<pulec_> application finder is no help
<David-A> pulec_: in the terminal it was called palimpsest before, but I think it has changed now
<pulec_> will try to check in in windows
<sSs> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 447 kB, installed size 1206 kB
<sSs> there ya go pulec_
<pulec_> thx
<pulec_> but I cant install on live system can I?
<pulec_> running on fat32 flash
<sSs> if you have a persistence file (casper system) you can
<pulec_> oh casper system
<sSs> actually u can any way. it installs to RAM
<sSs> if you dont have persistence
<pulec_> if i just do sudo apt-get intall smartmontools
<pulec_> it gives me:
<pulec_> Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pulec_> thx for help, will try to check it later
<pulec_> hopefully the hard drive will be healthy for few more years
<pulec_> but new 2.5" hdds are crashing like flies latelly...
<sSs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/171205/e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1
<pulec_> its 2am here, just do some crazy redditing and sleep
<pulec_> thx, I had too much problem solving today :-)
<David-A> pulec_: we can talk about uuid some other day. have a good rest.
<pulec_> I changed uuid that file /etc/ forgow how it was called
<pulec_> after making new swap file
<pulec_> will see what reinstal did with it
<David-A> yes, but not tonight? right?
<pulec_> It seems that trying to renew old packages takes too much time, I will restart just to see after finishing reddit post
<pulec_> then I will probably format
<lestus> sup
<Rogach> Is there some way to switch keyboard layout programmatically?
<Rogach> I tried editing /etc/default/keyboard and setting XKBLAYOUT to "us,ru", but running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" resets it.
<Guest25050> hi all
<Guest25050> how can i remove LUKS_partition label from desktop? if it already mounted, but partition label on desktop didn't remove.
<Guest25050> help blya
<xubuser> hi
<xfce> heya
<Jordach> ehm, i have a three partitioned drive, and im trying to replace the windows xp partition, (but not erase the other two)
<baizon> yes
<Jordach> so how would i go about this?
<Jordach> ah, sda1 is the win xp recovery partition, sda5 is winxp itself
<baizon> yes
<baizon> format just the xp partition
<baizon> and install it there :)
<baizon> thats all
<Jordach> the mount point for xubuntu is "/" is this fine?
<baizon> yes
<Jordach> okay then
<xubuntu753> Noobie "quit" install due to uncertainty of partition.  Have Vista how do I install along side windows.  Don't want to delete windows (just move  away quickly)
<master_> some german people here??
<TheSheep> !de | master_
<ubottu> master_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bullgard4> TheSheep:  Du kannst in #ubuntu-de auf Deutsch fragen.
<xubuntu421> im trying to get to the rizon irc server while Xubuntu is DLing, how would I do that?
<Stinkies> hello
<Stinkies> im looking for a good dvd burning program
<Stinkies> any recommendation?
<baizon> Stinkies: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162129/what-cd-dvd-burning-software-should-i-use
<Stinkies> thanks
<baizon> http://i.imgur.com/0mlqPUJ.gif
<baizon> aww
<baizon> damn wrong chan, sorry
<nikolam> hi, anyone else can confirm that "word wrap" option in leafpad does not work in xubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit?
<Zelouille> nikolam: “word wrap” works within my xubuntu 12.04.1 32bit LiveCD
<blue_pearl> anyone faced problem with sync in Google Chrome on Xubuntu 12.10 ?
<nikolam> well here it does not.. it is installed on Pata HD and updated. It is 12.04.2
<blue_pearl> apps and extension does not sync with Xubuntu but it syncs fine with Ubuntu 12.10
<nikolam> Zelouille, it must be it acquired a bug after updates...
<blue_pearl> however bookmarks sync perfectly
<nikolam> blue_pearl, why you are not using chromium from repositories, anyway?
<nikolam> it is the same thing as chrome  i suppose, minus those spying google things in chrome
<blue_pearl> nikolam, ok will try chromium lets see if it can sync
<blue_pearl> chromium does the same, it does not sync my apps and extension like chrome
<nikolam> you could try report it to google if chrome is about, since they make binaries. If it ends up it is about xubuntu, then there goes report.
<xubuntu463> hi
<xubuntu463> someone can help me?
<nikolam> but, ubuntu and xubunut are basically the same thing, xubuntu just uses xfce.
<nikolam> xubuntu463, just ask question. don't as to ask :P
<xubuntu463> thanks, i'm trying to kill XServer or change the runlevel for install nvidia drivers but i can't... where is inittab?? xdm stop should work??  thanks!!! pd: sorry, i speak a bit english
<nikolam> I think nvidia drivers need X not to be active.
<nikolam> I think i remember i used to pkill xdm I think
<nikolam> and also I looked if there is X active with ps -A | grep X
<xubuntu463> yes, before install drivers I need X not be active, there's the problem... i don't know how...
<xubuntu463> PS -A | grep X returns: 1167 tty Xorg...
<xubuntu463> i can kill the proccess?
<nikolam> well, kill it (1167)
<xubuntu463> using the PID
<nikolam> I do like that. maybe not elegant, and there is another solution, but I kill it. ;P
<nikolam> kill PID just asks it. kill -9 PID destroys it. Yeah. :P
<lighta> hi here I tough it was a faq but didn't found anwser yet, so I try to append txt to a file. echo "foo" >> log/file.log I'm keep having permission denied even in 777 chmod, any idea ?
<xubuntu732> it works but i'm redirect to the login window again
<sSs> chown username.username -Rv
<nikolam> i am going to kill mine, to see how it goes.
<nikolam> you kill it from the console ,, don't you? (Ctrl+Alt+F2) ?
<lighta> no change sSs was that for me ? dir is not symlink and mine : drwxrwxrwx  3 lighta lighta    4096 Feb 22 16:10 log
<sSs> xubuntu732, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nikolam> I think you need to kill lightdm (12.04 here) I do it woth sudo.
<nikolam> with sudo
<nikolam> that would be sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop on xubuntu 12.04. , thanks.
<sSs> yeah forgot what channel this was
<nikolam> but ill just di sudo pkill lightdm
<xubuntu124> A big thanks to the developers, Xubuntu 12.10 runs brilliantly on my 7 year old computer. Much smoother than Ubuntu Unity...
<xubuntu124> Good not to have Compiz slowing things down! The low CPU usage is amazing
<sSs> xubuntu = good for mother earth
<eanderson_> Any one in here successful in running a multi monitor setup in xubuntu without having to run xrandr manually every session?
<eanderson_> I following the first 2 options at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html and seems to be having no luck with either
<eanderson_> *was
<sSs> not currently runing it but on 12.04 i had LCD + HDMI running without issue on my laptop
<eanderson_> hmm
<eanderson_> did you end up dropping a sh your home dir and letting "session and startup" launch it?
<sSs> i didnt have to do anything
<sSs> just plugged in the hdmi cable n i was good to go
<sSs> cant do it on 12.10. no driver support for my hd 4200
<eanderson_> yea, that's how it SHOULD work
<eanderson_> but apparently the "Dispaly" control applet isn't geared for that in 12.10
<eanderson_> bummer
<eanderson_> I can seem to get it working using arandr
<eanderson_> which last only for the currently session
<eanderson_> when I logout, POOF settings revert back to mirroring.
<eanderson_> I just want to know where i need to tinker to make those settings permanent
<well_laid_lawn> I'd just add the xrandr commands you need to to startup applications and try that
<well_laid_lawn> just had a thought -- are you saving the session when you've set the monitors up with arandr?
<eanderson_> so i tried using the "Session and Startup" panel
<eanderson_> but they either don't run, or are overridden in the startup process post running
<eanderson_> can't tel which
<eanderson_> I created a script using arandr
<eanderson_> and saved it to my home
<eanderson_> then setup a new entry to run "/home/eanderson/.screenlayout/standard.sh" in the session and startup panel
<eanderson_> well_laid_lawn:can you direct me on how to "just add the xrandr commands you need to to startup applications and try that"
<eanderson_> i think I have done that correctly
<well_laid_lawn> you would add the command the same way that you would run it in a terminal or tty
<well_laid_lawn> but it would have to be a one liner
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check if xfce is saving the session or not
<well_laid_lawn> too
<eanderson_> so I just cleared the session cache
<eanderson_> the arandr exe wasn't listed to begin with
<strange> hey guys my powerbutton on the laptop is broken is there a way to return from suspend with a keyboard press instead of pressing power button?
<well_laid_lawn> strange:  see if this helps - http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/10/17/howto-suspend-ubuntu-from-terminal-or-keyboard-shortcuts/
<strange> well_laid_lawn: it seems outdated i donthave the settings its referring to
<strange> keyboard shortcuts i can suspend it fine the waking up thats the problem i want to be able to resume with a press of a button
<well_laid_lawn> strange:  I don't use suspend but I had a bit of a google and it seems the keyboard doesn't have any power to it during suspend, just the memory has a trickle of power
<well_laid_lawn> checked the power manager's options for something?
<well_laid_lawn> found this howto for crunchbang which might give a clue
<well_laid_lawn> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=13254
<well_laid_lawn> nope that's just for going into suspend
<xubuntu189> is there a iso version with the games, software ?  im looking for a version without any software in the iso
<moetunes> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<moetunes> !miniiso
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<uunderdog> Hi, this is my first day with ubuntu and opted for xubuntu over unity
<uunderdog> I am hoping to easily connect my Mac laptop with my Intel Core i5 Ubuntu 12.10 to transfer some files
<uunderdog> So I just installed Samba. Ubuntu Software Center sees it, but Xubuntu does not
<moetunes> I'm sure you could do that with samba, cifs or nfs - not sure what the mac would support best
<moetunes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<uunderdog> Where is software installed and how can I launch Samba with Xubuntu?
<moetunes> open the file manager and start typing the address
<moetunes> smb://server/to/connect/to
<uunderdog> So, I am trying to run samba from ubuntu so I can type smb://server on my Mac
<uunderdog> Just need to launch Samba on my ubuntu, but Xubuntu doesn't see it, but it's there.
<moetunes> I don't use samba so I can just suggest reading those links above or wait a bit and see if someone else knows
<uunderdog> I will check out the links thank you.
<uunderdog> When one uses apt-get install, where on the hard drive are the apps installed?
<uunderdog> Is there a way to tell Xubuntu that the app I recently installed is in fact there?
<moetunes> if apt downloaded the package it knows it's there
<uunderdog> If It means Ubuntu Software Center, then yes it sees the Samba
<uunderdog> If It means Xubuntu, then no, it doesn't see it.
<uunderdog> Can I launch Samba from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<moetunes> anyway look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<moetunes> samba is a serice so in a terminal do   sudo samba start
<moetunes> /serice/service/
<moetunes> that'll be mentioned in those links
#xubuntu 2014-02-17
<AussieDownUnder> About to install 14.04 xubuntu alpha 2
<AussieDownUnder> nikolam recommended I install & help test it then report. Was wondering how would I report about my use of xubuntu 14.04? I'm assuming there's some thing already in it for doing that?
<Unit193> You'd normally report to the QA tracker, though the testing for A2 is done, you'd likely test a daily.
<starrats> Unit isn't there a launchpad for it?
<starrats> Unit193  ^^^^^^^^
<Unit193> A launchpad?
<Unit193> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images for the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<starrats> ah ok
<starrats> sorry
<Unit193> Also a qa tracker, never can remember the address.
<Unit193> Sure, no problem.
<pleia2> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> that's the site where you report your results
<Unit193> That's the one.
<Unit193> "Now is it iso.qa, qa.iso, or something entirely different?"
<knome> Unit193, think logically.
<knome> ubuntu.com is the main domain.
<knome> qa. is the team
<knome> iso. is the subject
<Unit193> knome: But add an https in front of that, confusion.
<knome> i always access thsoe urls without the protocol, works
<diavoletto85> hi
<diavoletto85> italian??
<Unit193> !it | diavoletto85
<ubottu> diavoletto85: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<diavoletto85> can you help me??
<Kekai> hello
<Kekai> I am a returning Xubuntu user and I have some questions
<Kekai> I run Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo Netbook with 200GB of memory and 512mb of ram. I installed XCFE through the terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xfce4 ? or "xubuntu-desktop" ?
<Kekai> Sudo aptget install XCFE4
<Kekai> I want to become an Xubuntu user.
<holstein> ok.. its free today ;) enjoy it!
<Kekai> but I want to know if this is an official way or do I have to reinstall my OS.
<Kekai> isn't it always free?
<Kekai> :3
<holstein> Kekai: xubuntu *is* ubuntu..
<Kekai> im looking for lighter OS
<holstein> you never "have to" do anything
<holstein> if you want to insatll stock xubuntu, youcan. but it uses the same repositories (osftware sources) you are using now
<Kekai> I was gonna get rid of unity anways
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu with the xfce desktop environment.. you can install xubuntu-desktop if you like, and have the complete look/feel, but there really is no reason to get rid of anything
<Kekai> just I didnt know if I should wipe my HDD
<Kekai> its because Ubuntu is beig a ram hog
<holstein> could be 3d related.. unity is not in xfce or xubuntu
<Kekai> I kno
<Kekai> I dont want unity
<Kekai> I want XCFE
<holstein> Kekai: then, enjoy it, since you have it installed.. you can select xfce from login
<Kekai> BBL
<Kekai> My wifi indicator is alway showing reconnecting
<Kekai> It started this after I started up Xubuntu
<holstein> Kekai: you installed xubuntu?
<holstein> Kekai: i thought you just isntalled xfce4?
<Kekai> I installed the Xubuntu desktop
<holstein> Kekai: so, back when you had only installed xfce4, everything was fine.. you install "xubuntu-desktop" and now you are not connecting to wifi?
<xubuntu538> hi, I know there are other places for reporting bugs and thats stuff
<xubuntu538> But im having trobule with all the newest linux distros on my pc
<xubuntu538> including xubuntu
<holstein> !bug | xubuntu538 is where/how to report
<ubottu> xubuntu538 is where/how to report: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu538> suddenly im gettin a screen with horizontal bars
<xubuntu538> and is freezes
<xubuntu538> and it freezes****
<holstein> xubuntu538: what grahpics hardware? have you tried the vesa driver?
<xubuntu538> they are nvidia i dont remember the model
<xubuntu538> the ones integrated in the mobo
<holstein> they?
<holstein> xubuntu538: did the machines come with linux? or windows?
<xubuntu538> im sorry Im not in my best english momment
<holstein> xubuntu538: you will need the graphics card information, since you are responsible for providing the linux support for the machines
<holstein> !nvidia | xubuntu538 is what i referece
<ubottu> xubuntu538 is what i referece: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> xubuntu538: i can get you to a channel in your native language if you like
<xubuntu538> Do you think the trouble im having is because of the graphics hardware?
<holstein> xubuntu538: yes
<xubuntu538> Is it a common trouble? You know having this "freezing" with the horizontal bars
<holstein> xubuntu538: no
<holstein> xubuntu538: its not "common" per se
<holstein> xubuntu538: what graphics drivers have you tried?
<xubuntu538> I though so, because when i google it i didnt find anything
<holstein> xubuntu538: you are likely searching incorrectly
<xubuntu538> just some guy with the same screen when he used firefox
<xubuntu538> wel maybe, i know the comuunity is large
<holstein> xubuntu538: you will try the proprietary driver
<holstein> !nvidia | xubuntu538 will tell you how
<ubottu> xubuntu538 will tell you how: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu538> and im not a programmer or an it guy, but Im been using linux ( ubuntu) since 2009
<xubuntu538> and this is the first time i dont find a solution
<holstein> xubuntu538: have you tried the proprietary driver?
<xubuntu538> no i dont
<xubuntu538> I saw the option it gives me to use that kind of drivers
<holstein> xubuntu538: thats is what you should try to solve your issue
<AussieDownUnder> Just installed 14.04 alpha 2
<xubuntu538> i just downloaded the open suse 13.1 and it gives me the same screen
<xubuntu538> well downloaded and installed
<holstein> xubuntu538: with *any* linux, you will need the driver to suport your hardware
<holstein> xubuntu538: it is not allowed to be released by default
<AussieDownUnder> Go to the additional drivers sections in settings manger & try one of the drivers. Restart when you change it.
<holstein> xubuntu538: you will add it after installing
<xubuntu538> yeah thanks im going to try that
<xubuntu538> because i know is not something wrong with the hardware because  the ubuntu 10.10 works fine
<holstein> xubuntu538: 10.10 doesnt require 3d.. gnome3 requires 3d.. as does unity
<xubuntu538> but xubuntu doesnt need 3d
<xubuntu538> isnt it?
<AussieDownUnder> Why are you on 10.10?
<holstein> xubuntu538: please try the proprietary driver
<xubuntu538> nono im not in 1010 , I installed 10.10 to try the hardware
<xubuntu538> yes, i will, right now im finishing the installation ob the latest cubuntu
<xubuntu538> xubuntu***
<AussieDownUnder> Okay, any reason you picked 10.10 over the higher releases? You are referring to Xubuntu version 10.10 and not driver version right?
<xubuntu538> I picked that because it is the last linux distro that i ever installed on this pc
<xubuntu538> then i installed windows and now I wanted to return to linux
<holstein> xubuntu538: you have 13.10?
<xubuntu538> yes i do
<AussieDownUnder> 12.04 lts perhaps maybe a better choice. 14.04 comes out April I believe. Is this an old machine you're running & what's the graphics card again?
<xubuntu538> is not too old
<xubuntu538> it is from 2009
<xubuntu538> it has an amd phenom with 8 cores
<xubuntu538> sorry 4**
<AussieDownUnder> Said graphics not cpu
<xubuntu538> i know i told you about the cpu to let you estimate the age of my pc
<xubuntu538> And i dont know the model i just know it is nvidia
<AussieDownUnder> Wouldn't think nvidia would have many problems running on ubuntu/xubuntu. Supposed to be supported well from what I heard. I'm using AMD & it's a bit rubbish
<holstein> xubuntu538: the link i gave shows you how to tell what grahpics hardware you have
<holstein> the open drivers can be problematic..
<AussieDownUnder> What is the way to see your system info in xubuntu again I forget?
<holstein> even the proprietary ones can be as well.. though, with steam and other commercial endevours, support seems to be steadily improving
<holstein> i use "lspci" in the terminal..
<AussieDownUnder> 14.04 xubuntu, when you drag the windows to the top of the screen, it doesn't maximise it to the entire screen, it goes only half way vertically.
<holstein> AussieDownUnder: be sure to use #ubuntu+1
<AussieDownUnder> ?
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<AussieDownUnder> Oh okay
<AussieDownUnder> cheers
<xubuntu441> Im sorry i had to leave the IRC
<xubuntu441> im the one with the freezing screen problem
<xubuntu441> and i Know the model of my graphics
<AussieDownUnder> Do you have your refresh rate set correctly?
<xubuntu441> it is the GeForce 7025 graphics
<AussieDownUnder> Are you 50hz refresh rate where you are or 60? In Aus we're on 60hz
<xubuntu441> i dont know
<xubuntu441> i guess its 60hz
<xubuntu441> im going to try the privative drivers
<xubuntu441> It says right know im using the noveau driver
<AussieDownUnder> What country are you in?
<xubuntu441> Im fron Costa Rica in Central America
<xubuntu441> from*
<AussieDownUnder> Get your monitor manual, see what refresh rate hz it's supposed to run at. Not sure if that's the problem but why not look at it anywa.
<xubuntu441> ahh I know that, my monitor needs to run at 60
<xubuntu441> but know im in the section where i can change the driver of the graphic card
<xubuntu441> and I have 3 options
<xubuntu441> i dont know what is the best one
<xubuntu441> Im going to try the binary Xorg driver
<xubuntu039> Well im going to give ita try to the privative driver
<xubuntu039> thanks for your help
<AussieDownUnder> What's the go in xubuntu 14.04 with no option in the properties of a file to run it as an executable?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|AussieDownUnder,
<ubottu> AussieDownUnder,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<AussieDownUnder> In xubuntu, where can I set all the default applications? So far it only let's you set default web browser, mail, terminal & one other thing,
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, you can set preferences for specific things like mplayer for videos, audacious for audio etc.  the only global preferences I've seen are the ones you notes.
<xubuntu122> I have a question regarding trying to install linux on a 2002 acer laptop
<AussieDownUnder> what distribution?
<AussieDownUnder> You going to ask your question for us all to see?
<xubuntu122> i guess whatever works really. i tried xubuntu i think but the bios popped up during installation and told me i needed to update my firmware. i really dont want to do that so i thought if i installed a version of linux from that era then i wouldn't have to update the firmware. right???
<AussieDownUnder> I don't think you want an old linux distribution from 2002
<AussieDownUnder> I think lubuntu is designed to run on old laptops
<AussieDownUnder> How much ram does that laptop have?
<xubuntu122> AMD Sempron 448mb of RAM 1.8 GHz
<AussieDownUnder> Yep then you want the Alternate install from here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Minimal_Install
<AussieDownUnder> The 32-bit Alternate install iso is probs for you. What pc are you on at the moment for talking on here?
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, lubuntu is optimized for older/lower tech
<AussieDownUnder> cfhowlett, is a 2002 acer laptop with less than 500mbs ram not considered old tech?
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, 2002 would be considered older tech I should say
<xubuntu122> im on a much newer acer laptop
<AussieDownUnder> cfhowlett, Yep lol, xubuntu122 is the one asking
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, Does the 2002 acer's disc drive still work?
<xubuntu122> yes
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, ah.  right.  sorry
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, try lubuntu
<xubuntu122> and just boot it from disc?
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, Cause you can burn the lubuntu to a disc or use another program to make a usb installer from the iso
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, 2002 OS may not support USB boot
<xubuntu122> it doesnt ive already tried
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, then make a bootable cd and go to town!
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, And yeah if it's on disc you tell your laptop to boot off of the disc to begin the install & not the hard drive, same goes for if you put it on a usb stick (would probably be faster then a disc version)
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, So you already tried booting lubuntu on a disc?
<xubuntu122> yeah, in the bios. I'll try lubuntu and hopefully it won't tell me to update my firmware, lol.
<xubuntu122> im on the website right now
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, get the 32 bit version!
<xubuntu122> most definitly i will
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, So say scenario you end up needing to update the firmware, I'm sure there's still documentation & downloads from acer somewhere for it, whether you need to update it from within the laptops o/s or there's a way to put the file on a usb I think you should just do it
<xubuntu122> okay, ive heard its not hard. i just didnt want to mess with it
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, as long as you get the right firmware/bios update for your particular laptop model it should be fine. It also might include speed improvements.
<xubuntu122> should i choose a previous version or 13.10?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, you probably will have a firmware update or 2 due.  It only hurts the first time.
<xubuntu122> lol
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, well 12.04 has long term support.  13.10 is only supported for 6 months
<AussieDownUnder> cfhowlett, I read 12.04 became unsupported for lubuntu october last year.
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, ah, right.  I was thinking xubuntu.  next Lubuntu will be LTS; 14.04
<AussieDownUnder> cfhowlett, Apparently lubuntu don't offer long term support versions from what I've seen. I reckon just go 13.10 & upgrade to 14.04 if they even decide to release 14.04 for lubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, that said, go with 13.10
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, yeah you should be in the #lubuntu channel to be honest lol
<xubuntu122> okay, ill give it a try and make sure i choose the 32bit
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, thanks for correction
<xubuntu122> thank you for answering my questions! im out!
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, One more thing before you go, what program are you using to burn the iso to disc?
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, P.S I'll linger on the #lubuntu channel in case you get stuck. I've installed a few distributions myself to probably be able to further help.
<xubuntu122> i cant remember but i thought it was the same one they recommended on the website. burn image to disc using windows something or other
<cfhowlett> xubuntu122, install unetbootin on whatever OS you're running and make your CD
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, if you're on windows I jsut use astroburn lite to burn iso
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, it's free & works.
<xubuntu122> windows disc image burner is what i used
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu122, okay well as long as it works that's all you need. Maybe if you ran "dxdiag" (without the quotation marks) in windows & gave me the info it brings up I may be able to help find the firmware for that laptop.
<AussieDownUnder> I think it's great in the Ubuntu.Debian distros that there's so many software source mirrors to choose from, I get to download my updates unmetered as well as a heap of debian distro iso's
<jumnel> is there any one that can help me
<jumnel> ?
<cfhowlett> !ask|jumnel,
<ubottu> jumnel,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jumnel> I just set up my rig a few days ago. And I'm having trouble with playing dvds. There is awful glowing where light hits the actors. Can any help?
<cfhowlett> jumnel, stop watching jj abrams films
<jumnel> ?
<Unit193> Hah.
<cfhowlett> jumnel, gpu driver settings?
<jumnel> That's the thing, I can put the computer together and install os and update it, setting up the gpu that I'm not sure how to. I think it's mostly defaults.
<jumnel> I looked back at the gpu settings. I have messed around a little with them without it helping.
<cfhowlett> jumnel, ask over in the main channel.  #ubuntu
<bazhang> sounds like a contrast setting
<jumnel> how do I change that setting?
<bazhang> you're crossposting jumnel
<jumnel> ?
<bazhang> !crosspost | jumnel
<ubottu> jumnel: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jumnel> Oops. I new here and somebody suggested using the main channel. I apologize. I'll just post here.
<bazhang> http://www.keyxl.com/aaa2fa5/302/MPlayer-keyboard-shortcuts.htm jumnel
<bazhang> scroll down for "adjust contrast"
<jumnel> I'm using vlc.
<bazhang> and have you tried mplayer
<jumnel> No not yet. Never heard of it until now. I also just found the contrast setting for my gpu and tweeking it made it worse.
<bazhang> https://wiki.videolan.org/Change_the_brightness_or_contrast_of_a_video/ jumnel
<jumnel> No contrast tweeking doesn't work. :(
<jumnel> I got to go. I guess I'll check back tomorrow.
<AussieDownUnder> Anyone here use the btrfs for their hard drives?
<pjotter> Hello everyone. Just installed the latest Xubuntu 12.04 LTS. But no prop. drivers are available? Is this correct? In previous version I could install an ATI driver for my gfxcard.
<AussieDownUnder> Does anyone know if that cross platform ubuntu stuff for mobiles, tablets & pc's will be compatible with xbuntu? So say I have xubuntu on my pc & a tablet, mobile with ubuntu will they go together. Or does anyone think there'll be derivative distrubutions of ubuntu for mobile?
<AussieDownUnder> pjotter, There should be drivers. Settings Manager - Additional Drivers, let it load & usually there's like 3 drivers to pick from. I'm on an AMD 6700hd card & that's what I get.
<pjotter1> I tried. The screen remains blank. It used to gove three options or so. I know. But now they're all gone.
<pjotter1> I installed the latest Xubuntu AMD 12.04-4 LTS
<AussieDownUnder> done the updates?
<pjotter1> Yes
<pjotter1> Complete clean install
<pjotter1> Maybe I should revert back to 12.04-3 That version had no problems finfing the prop . drivers.
<AussieDownUnder> Go set your software source to download from the closest mirror to you. Then in a terminal run "sudo apt-get update"
<AussieDownUnder> Then restart, then go force updates. Probs could pick things up
<AussieDownUnder> I'm no pro btw lol.
<AussieDownUnder> Man 2 months & 14.04lts is out, you're mad fresh installing another 12.04 release
<AussieDownUnder> I'm currently in 14.04 daily
<AussieDownUnder> Works good so far.
<pjotter1> Great. I stick to the LTS versions. In a few months there will be e new one too. :)
<Sysi> the point versions are just updated installation disks
<Sysi> the point of LTS is to not need to reinstall every few months
<pjotter1> I know. That's why I find it so strange that all over sudden the prop drivers have disappeared.
<pjotter1> I'll try installing 12.04-3 and update that one.
<AussieDownUnder> Forgot about that. So he would of been on 12.04.4 anyway because it would of updated itself but he thought he needed to install from the iso again lol?
<Sysi> well, they update the backported kernel and xorg versions but you might as well use the original ones
 * bear- 
<SirLagz> so I'm stuck. My Xubuntu installation is doing a login loop. the lightdm greeter loads up, I try and login, and I get booted back to the greeter.
<SirLagz> .Xauthority permissions are fine
<SirLagz> hard drive isn't totally full
<baizon> SirLagz: have you tried clearing the .cache folder?
<SirLagz> baizon: no. I'll try that thanks
<SirLagz> baizon: nope, that didn't work
<SirLagz> so i cleared up some more space. just in case. still can't login
<SirLagz> I can login to openbox though, so it must be something to do with xfce
<SirLagz> or lightdm I guess
<xubuntu820> hello - looking to map key settings on xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu820> where should i start - do I need to do it via terminal?
<xubuntu820> hi, can you see previous chat log?
<xubuntu820> for my question
<baizon> xubuntu820: please give an example
<xubuntu820> i'm trying to map keys that I don't use (on thinkpad t41 they have pg right/left on either side of the UP arrow)
<xubuntu820> i want to map them to pg up/down instead
<xubuntu820> also don't have a windows key
<xubuntu820> so it would be nice to map something for super
<xubuntu820> I've seen directions for ubuntu
<xubuntu820> but not xubuntu installs
<xubuntu820> sorry noob with linux...
<xubuntu820> you still out there baizon
<baizon> xubuntu820: yes yes
<xubuntu820> do you know how to do that?
<baizon> xubuntu820: you mean the FN key?
<xubuntu820> no
<xubuntu820> i don't want to remap that key
<baizon> xubuntu820: or do you mean this http://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=XFCE:Making_Keyboard_Shortcuts_for_Frequently_Used_Applications
<GridCube> !find keymap
<ubottu> Found: keymapper, qemu-keymaps, console-data, lxkeymap
<GridCube> !search keymap
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> mmm
<xubuntu820> on google?
<GridCube> !keymapper
<GridCube> no
<xubuntu820> is that a program
<GridCube> yes i guess
<xubuntu820> sorry, noob
<GridCube> !info keymapper
<ubottu> keymapper (source: keymapper): Keyboard map decision tree builder and interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-10.1build1 (saucy), package size 44 kB, installed size 206 kB
<GridCube> !info lxkeymap
<ubottu> lxkeymap (source: lxkeymap): Application that allows to easily switch between keyboard layouts. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0~bzr25+repack-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 128 kB, installed size 314 kB
<xubuntu820> so under synaptic package manager
<xubuntu820> search keymap
<xubuntu820> ?
<GridCube> xubuntu820, it should be available on usc, synaptic or apt-get, its in the sources
<xubuntu820> I see, thanks
<xubuntu820> i'll search for keymap
<xubuntu820> so dumb question, how do I launch the program/package after install if it isn't under applications?
<baizon> xubuntu820: yes it should
<baizon> xubuntu820: or in the settings manager
<d1390> Hi, having some UEFI installation issues with 13.10 (dual boot with pre-installed win 8)
<d1390> can anyone help me?
<baizon> d1390: and the issue is?
<d1390> I've set up all my firmware and managed to boot into grub but after choosing try or install I just get a black screen
<xubuntu820> sooo, baizon, if I can't find it under settings manager or applications, but it shows as installed in synaptic...
<baizon> xubuntu820: then lauch it from command line
<baizon> d1390: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<baizon> d1390: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/how-do-i-boot-into-the-console-and-then-launch-the-ubuntu-desktop-from-it
<xubuntu820> got it, thanks
<xubuntu820> i'm retarded
<baizon> xubuntu820: no, youre not :)
<xubuntu798> Hello everyone
<xubuntu798> Someone here who can help me?
<knome> !someone | xubuntu798
<ubottu> xubuntu798: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu798> I need to install new drivers, but i don't know what kind of drivers?
<knome> can you try to be more elaborate: what drivers and why do you think you need them?
<xubuntu798> I'm making a cryptocurrency miner, but i don't know anything about it. Normaly my friend helps me but he's on vacation
<knome> okay... i'm still unsure what your problem is
<xubuntu798> He said i need to go to the amd website and install the newest ubuntu drivers
<xubuntu798> but i don't know where i can find the right driver
<xubuntu798> i have a sapphire hd 7950 graphics card
<knome> we encourage the use of drivers from the software repositories
<xubuntu798> we encourage the use of drivers from the software repositories
<xubuntu798> ow i'm sorry
<xubuntu798> amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64
<xubuntu798> First i tried to install this but it said that my graphics adapter is not supported by this driver
<xubuntu798> do you know what's wrong?
<xubuntu798> #ubuntu
<someone235> Hey, I have a 24GB SSD, and 120GB HDD. What is the best way to install Xubuntu on it?
<someone235> How should I divide the partitions etc
<jkiddo> [ elliott-smith
<jkiddo> hi ...
<fibz_> someone235, i would have the 24GB drive as "/" formatted as EXT4 and the 120GB HDD as /home (ext4)  for swap, you would get better performance with it on the SSD, but your SSD will live longer if you put the SWAP on the 120 GB mechanical HDD
<jkiddo> [ elliott-smith ]]
<b0b0> Having trouble installing.. have all green checked for HD space, power source, internet. Can run live session as well. Hangs on Continue, second dot in progress bar.
<asd_> so i have this problem when i run apt-get update   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950579/
<asd_> how can i fix it?
<bekks> asd_: The only ways are to either wait until the author of that PPA in question provides a valid package list. or by removing that PPA as well as all packages that were installed from there.
<bekks> Meanwhile, you can just ignore that error.
<jkiddo>  /win 3
<someone235> Hey, I've installed Xubuntu on ASUS PC with EFI, and now I can't boot from the OS. Someone knows how can I boot with EFI?
<koegs> is there a way to start xfce4-manager minimized?
<d1390> Hi, came by earler today looking for help installing Xubuntu 13.10 with UEFI and still haven't solved it, is anyone around to help?
<Unit193> koegs: xfce4-manager?  Anyway, devilspie could do it for you.
<Unit193> d1390: What was the problem exactly?
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Unit193> (Just in case.)
<koegs> Unit193: xfce4-taskmanager :)
<koegs> but you are right, devilspie could do the job
<Unit193> Ah, that was my guess as it made more sense than xfce4-settings-manager. :P
<d1390> Problem is I get black screen after selecting install or try
<d1390> tried adding nomodeset by pressing e and changing the setparams but no luck
<d1390> also tried replacing the quiet splash option for text to try and start x separetly but the black screen persists
<d1390> the screen's backlight is on, it just isn't displaying anything
<d1390> Managed to getting working by changing boot setting to legacy, if I install like this will my preinstalled windows still run?
<Unit193> Both operating systems must be installed in either legacy or UEFI.
<d1390> ok, back to start then. At least I know it's not my live usb key and it does seem to be a graphics thing
<d1390> will keep trying
<Unit193> I presume you can't re-install Windows?
<d1390> I'd need to talk to the IT people in my office, it's a work machine
<d1390> (and unfortunately they're note very good with computers)
<d1390> (i.e. one of them asked how I'm running Mac on a PC when he saw my Unity desktop)
<Kekai> hi
<xubuntu746> hello there
<Kekai> Trying to get used t Xubuntu's GUI is meh
<Kekai> anyway I can custmize it without making it a powerhouse?
<kRush> why not pick a DE that suits your needs and go from there?
<Kekai> Xcfe and LDE suit my needs
<kRush> didn't sound like it
<Kekai> Ubuntu and Kubuntu have gotten from light to Power hungry
<Kekai> the latest unity DE needs 512mb
<Kekai> I only have 512mb of ram
<Kekai> it freezes
<Kekai> its slow
<kRush> still not sure what your issue with xfce is?
<Kekai> just graphic
<Kekai> the only thing that worries about luuntu is that there isnt an LTS version of it
<Kekai> so i would have to upgrade alot
<pjotter> Hi everybody. I was just testing the latest daily build of Xubuntu 14.04 and discovered a bug that was also present in 12.04. Where should those bugs be reported?
<elliott-smith> jkiddo?
#xubuntu 2014-02-18
<c4iff> Having an intermittent issue in 13.10 and I think it's partly because I"m not understanding a few key concepts in how gnome mounts an iPAD,  mainly what is responsible for auto mounting in file manager, seems that whatever in the gui mounts the device doesn't work some of the time and when I mount it when ifuse manually it doesn't have some key directories that are available via the automounter
<xubuntu525> hello
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zack_> Hi, does anyone knows how to re-image Xubuntu 12.04+ systems?
<zack_> I want to add some customized software and settings into the system, I have tried UCK, but it can't include all the settings I want
<fibz_> easiest to use is a live system called Redo! Backup & Restore (great for fixing downed systems too) www.redobackup.org
<zack_> @fibz, can i install this system later into other machines?
<fibz_> can get hairy if the systems are too dissimilar though
<zack_> I know that there are a lot of ubuntu based systems, such as Linux Mint, anyone knows how they are made?
<zack_> i think i can use the same way they used to customize and save the system
<fibz_> sqashfs and your apt repo
<zack_> any documents?
<fibz_> and a batch script
<zack_> i have tried UCK, i think it's also using sqashfs, but it can't save all the settings. Usually what i'm doing is to save the configuration file in the current system and put them into the new system, but it costs time and the result is not as expected
<fibz_> ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-server i suppose
<zack_> ok, thanks
<xubuntuLordFox> hola
<xubuntuLordFox> alguien habla español?
<fibz_> try in #ubuntu-es
<FuuqUmiist> what are the main differences between Xubuntu and Lubuntu i know that Lubuntu uses less resources
<fibz_> xubuntu uses XFCE, lubuntu uses LXDE
<fibz_> different artwork, different default set of applications
<fibz_> and settings
<FuuqUmiist> what is Xubuntu aimed for
<holstein> not low spec hardware, necessarily
<fibz_> low spec out of the box ready for whatever
<holstein> xfce is not "heavy" though
<fibz_> or if you want ubuntu and xfce
<Kekai> Hi all
<Kekai> Noob Xubuntu user here
<Kekai> Program recomendations anyone?
<Kekai> I use Chrome, Skype, Quassel, Spotify, and Nightingale in Ubuntu and wondered if they ar ein Xubuntu
<holstein> use the defaults.. explore other options as needed
<holstein> Kekai: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Kekai> ok
<holstein> you install chrome the same way.. download the .deb file..
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<holstein> though, you can download a .deb file from the skype site as well..
<Kekai> how is it on Ram usage, the OS
<Kekai> I hear its light
<Kekai> I only have 512mb on this netbook.
<holstein> nothing makes your machine any faster than it is
<holstein> xfce can be noticably lighter on resources.. but, 512 is pushing it these days..
<holstein> not the OS, necessarily, but just normal web browsing... etc
<Kekai> well Chrome is light
<Kekai> I rn 100+mb/s Internet connection
<Kekai> I might try Opera
<holstein> chrome is not an os.. use what you like there
<holstein> im talking about accessing the internet, generally
<Kekai> no I meant for the browser
<Kekai> and chrome is an OS
<Kekai> Chromebooks
<holstein> Kekai: thats not what i was talking about.. nor you
<Kekai> no :3
<Kekai> sorry
<holstein> Kekai: you were talking about running chrom on ubuntu
<holstein> chrome*
<holstein> thats not the chrome os.. and its not supported here..
<Kekai> ight internet browsers?
<Kekai> I hear Firefox is heavy
<Kekai> Im reading a forum and everyone is complaining FF is a resource hog
<holstein> Kekai: its literally free to try it
<Unit193> Depends on how many tabs you have, the more you have the worse chrome is.
<holstein> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ is where you can try chrome for free
<Unit193> (or use chromium, either way.)
<holstein> chromium is in the default repos..
<Unit193> Could try midori, but don't think it's 100% compatible with some sites.
<holstein> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in saucy
<Kekai> I hear opera is light
<holstein> Kekai: try it as well. it is also free to try
<Unit193> (chromium-browser)
<Kekai> Im using 12.04 LTS Xubuntu
<holstein> Unit193: :/
<holstein> xfce/xubuntu is a good balance between being light and functional.. not sure what i would run with 512 of ram, though..
<Kekai> I ran 12.04 before and it was awesome
<Kekai> ast
<Kekai> and load times were nearly gone
<holstein> puppy linux is nice, since it loads in ram and runs *great* on old hardware.. but, its nice to have a balance where you have the ubuntu repositories and support community to take advantage ot
<Kekai> I tried puppy linux
<Kekai> not a fan
<Kekai> Besides I have chats like this one and you guys seem nice enough to help
<Kekai> is there a way to get rid of the title bar on windows?
<Kekai> bbl
<holstein> one thing i do is, i generally load up a live CD, and really tweak *everything*.. or, i'll load the guest account, or make a test user.. and see what does what. all the settings, even ones that seem like they might break something
<holstein> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=3429
<kono> hi
<kono> is apparmor @ xubuntu installed at standard install? I searched for such an app, but now I see it is already installed, I never recognized this ... it is strange
<cfhowlett> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<kono> not? in my dpkg log "2013-04-23 15:06:59 install apparmor:amd64 <none> 2.8.0-0ubuntu11" this could be the time I installed xubuntu
<kono> it is also in the last dpkg log file dpkg.log.9.gz
<kono> I regard, what I install, so I would know that, if I installed manually
<starrats> Good morning everyone!  I have a small problem, hope it's fixable besides reiinstall xubuntu 13-10.  Yesterday not doing it intentionally I lost the 'workspaces' boxes on top of my desktop where I had 4 litlle boxes for 4 different 'windows'.  I have tried to bring them back with the knowledge I have but to no avail, is there a way to bring them back to the top of the desktop next to my clock/date area?
<cfhowlett> starrats, you could nuke your xfce (desktop environment) settings, logout, login and they should reset back to default
<Sysi> or just right click on panel, find "Add new items" and add the workspace switcher back
<Sysi> drag from the list to get it where you want
<sandman13> how to make xfce look exactly like this: http://imgur.com/kBDpw6f
<cfhowlett> sandman13, might want to ask the xfce channel
<sandman13> in xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> sandman13, xfce.org   are the experts
<sandman13> okay cfhowlett
<starrats> a lot of good ideas and I have not tried any of those but how do you 'nuke' your xfce (desktop environment' with out nuking the whole xubuntu 13-10, remember i am running it on VBox.
<starrats> and where is 'Add new items'?
<Sysi> in submenu under the pop-up menu you get when right clicking on the panl IIRC
<cfhowlett> starrats, go to your home.  display .hidden folders.  go to .config>  delete xfce4 folder
<starrats> ah ok cfhowlett
<Sysi> that doesn't work, you need to do it when not logged in or the settings daemon will rewrite them when you log out
<cfhowlett> starrats, and FYI you are ONLY deleting your desktop environment settings, NOT the entire xubuntu :)
<starrats> okay cfhowlett
<starrats> thanks everyone that answered my question earlier.  But I'm a noob per se and I still don't like getting into hidden files, if I could find them and doing what was sugeested.  I'm fine at this time just runing a few tabs up on top.
<kono> @ubottu thanks
<asd_> hi how can i buypass login screen at the beggining?
<ochosi> asd_: bypass? you mean autologin?
<asd_> yes autologin, i tried searching in settings but i can find solution
<GridCube> asd_, edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<GridCube> asd_, edit the lightdm.conf file on your directory, simply launch : gksu mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> the option you need to add or modify is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autologin
<sohail-ahmed> I am runing a program with some flags and its generating many types of error, one typical error is about indentation and this error is hiding other errors meaning the terminal do not scroll further. How can I see all the error in my terminal so that I can scroll beyond all the data?
<krytarik> sohail-ahmed: You can either increase the scrollback of your Terminal, or redirect the output to a file: http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/preferences , http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6674327/redirect-all-output-to-file
<sohail-ahmed> thanks!!!
<john_rambo>  Both whitelist and blacklist are disabled but I am still getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6956552/
<john_rambo> in snort
<ReaganomicsLambo> Hey guys, I have this external hardrive connected to my laptop and sometimes, when I move around, the disk will disconnect and remount. However, the folder I was currently viewing will appear as Null and I will get the "Open with" dialog window when the disk is remounted. Is there any way I can remount the disk so the folder I was currently viewing doesn't mount as null?
<ReaganomicsLambo> normally the problem is fixed by logging out, but is there an easier way?
<holstein> ReaganomicsLambo: fix the device
<holstein> or, dont touch it when you are trying to use it
<ReaganomicsLambo> IDK what just happened but I just right-clicked on the null folder icon that was on the root of the disk and it remounted by itself and now the folder isn't null anymore.
<ReaganomicsLambo> Problem solved lol.
<SonikkuAmerica> AussieDownUnder: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/light-locker-new-session-locker-for.html <<< should tell you all you need to know.
<weems> What do I do if I login to my user and all that loads is the wallpaper? The guest account loads the UI fine
<krytarik> weems: Try clearing your sessions cache: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159679
<weems> ok thanks krytarik
<weems> krytarik, still the same problem
<krytarik> weems: What happens when you run "xfdesktop" and "xfdesktop", respectively, manually from the Terminal? Does it work, or do you get any error messages there?
#xubuntu 2014-02-19
<weems> cannot open display
<weems> but I did not kill xfce
<weems> or the x server
<weems> should I?
<krytarik> weems: Terminal, not CLI. :P
<weems> I cant do that
<weems> because the UI wont load for me
<krytarik> weems: That is, login, hit Super+T, and then.
<krytarik> *log in
<weems> now I dont see xfce login screen at all
<weems> just cursor
<weems> :p
<krytarik> weems: How about just restarting then now? LOL
<weems> thats what I did I just rebooted the computer
<weems> and I didnt get xfce login screen like normal
<weems> something must be up with lightdm
<krytarik> weems: Then try restarting LightDM with "sudo service lightdm restart" from the CLI.
<weems> start: job failed to start start: Job failed to start
<weems> stop: Unknown instance start: Job failed to start
<weems> also had this error http://i.imgur.com/Mu2XHtW.png
<krytarik> weems: Try "sudo killall lightdm", then try again.
<weems> ok will do much thanks
<weems> @ krytarik
<weems> says no process found
<krytarik> weems: Then try again with "sudo service lightdm start", or just restart once more.
<weems> stop:unknown Instance start:Job failed to Start
<weems> again :/
<Unit193> Tried checking xorg logs?
<weems> hmm ok
<weems> where is the log file
<weems> ./usr/share ?
<weems> ./X11?
<krytarik> weems: "/var/log" - there you'll also find the LightDM logs.
<weems> krytarik, thanks
<weems> krytarik, unable to determine mouse pointer integration - request initialization failed with return code -4.
<weems> thats a numerous error in xorg.0.log
<weems> Removing x server authority. Stopping: greeter display server failed to start <--- from lightdm.log
<AussieDownUnder> I still don't know how to change the lock screen from xscreensaver to light-locker. I first installed light-locker from ubuntu software source & then again through the terminal. I can test it through the terminal but unsure of how to properly configure/activate it.
<Unit193> AussieDownUnder: What'd you do so far?
<AussieDownUnder> added the ppa source through a terminal, updated apt, installed light-locker from the terminal. Ran "light-locker" in one terminal & then in another ran "light-licker-command -l" which brought me to a different lock out log in screen
<AussieDownUnder> unit193, ^
<AussieDownUnder> unit193, I'm probably supposed to disable xscreensaver & set it to light-locker instead somehow right? xubuntu is starting to prove more of a challenge every day.
<Unit193> What were you expecting?
<pac1_> I have a desktop launcher with a generic icon (gears).  I want to replace it with the app's true icon.  I tried googling for where to put the icon and found advice for /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/, placing it there did not make it appear in the the properties emblems tab of the launcher.
<Unit193> light-locker uses the lightdm login manager as the lock screen.
<AussieDownUnder> To change the log in screen after the pc locks to a different log in screen instead of xscreensaver
<pac1_> any further advice?
<pac1_> is there a way to set an icon to be used by any theme?
<xubuntu794> does anyone know how to make the username in the terminal a different color? It's really confusing to not be able to see
<Unit193> xubuntu794: There should be a commented out section in .bashrc
<xubuntu794> @Unit193 Thank you so much!!
<Unit193> pac1_: Not done much, but ~/.icons/ might be used for some things.  Any reason you can't browse to it?
<Unit193> xubuntu794: Sure.
<pac1_> Not in this case.
<AussieDownUnder> unit193, I think I tried running lightdm from terminal but nothing came up, got me a link so I can self educate?
<Unit193> AussieDownUnder: The login screen.
<SirLagz> I'm having issues with xubuntu - xfce4 doesn't seem to want to start up and keeps dumping me back to the greeter
<SirLagz> i'm trying to work out what's crashing but can't seem to find anything to tell me what's dying =/
<AussieDownUnder> Format your hard drive
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: a bit overkill don't you think ? :P
<AussieDownUnder> Lol
<AussieDownUnder> What did you do?
<SirLagz> i didn't do anything =/
<SirLagz> was working last time i turned it on
<SirLagz> then turned it on again a few days ago and it was doing this
<SirLagz> at least I don't recall doing anything intentionally
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<SirLagz> ubottu: sorry, should have mentioned I tried that already. didn't work
<ubottu> SirLagz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SirLagz> oops
<SirLagz> Unit193: I've checked htat already
<SirLagz> Unit193: plus, I can't actually use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to switch to a terminal...it keeps switching me back to the greeter for some reason
<SirLagz> hmm just tried to login with root and it worked
<Unit193> 0_o
<SirLagz> i am confused.
<SirLagz> i actually logged in for a second...then it dropped me back to the greeter. GRR
<AussieDownUnder> SirLagz, get your hard drive & put it in the microwave for 2 minutes
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: no.
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: I'm not sure work would appreciate me frying their microwave. :P
<AussieDownUnder> SirLagz, but obviously don't really do that. What xubuntu version are you running & for how long have you had it installed?
<Unit193> SirLagz: And what about the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ ?
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: 13.10. It was upgraded about a month ago from 13.04
<SirLagz> Unit193: I get a Stopping display server, no sessions require it
<AussieDownUnder> SirLagz, when did this problem start happening & what were you doing to your pc around the time? What pc are you using right now to talk on irc?
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: it started happening a few days ago when I turned the lappie on after not using for about a week or so
<SirLagz> I have multiple machines to IRC on
<AussieDownUnder> SirLagz, can you just boot into recovery mode & do something there?
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: sure.
<SirLagz> Unit193: something is sending a SIGTERM. I don't know what the process is sending it though as it's just showing the pid. I'm assuming it's lightdm though
<AussieDownUnder> SirLagz, just run a defrib on the side vax & start the flux for a hyper jump
<Unit193> I don't think that's helping.
<Unit193> SirLagz: So, you didn't do anything weird with it?  Guest account work?  (Won't have any settings to mess stuff up except defaults.)
<SirLagz> is there a way I can reset a user's session ?
<SirLagz> Unit193: guest account doesn't work.
<SirLagz> root does though
<Unit193> rm -r .cache/ .config/  but might want to just move the second one.
<SirLagz> Unit193: already tried
<SirLagz> Unit193: actually i didn't do both at once...
<SirLagz> I'll try doing both at once
<Unit193> /var/lib/AccountsService/users/username
<SirLagz> nope. did both and same thing
<Unit193> Nothing in any other logs either I take it?  (dmesg, syslog, xorg.log)
<SirLagz> nope
<SirLagz> dmesg syslog and xorg.log all show up clean
<SirLagz> just lightdm log has some interesting things in it...though I'm having trouble tracing the pid to a process because I can't swith to a terminal =/
<Unit193> SSH?
<SirLagz> can't ssh into it at the moment....I'm at work and I don't have anything to ssh into the laptop with lol
<Unit193> TTY shouldn't be going back to the login screen..
<SirLagz> indeed.
<SirLagz> even if i log into xfce with root, then try to switch it's dumping me back to the greeter
<SirLagz> hmm wonder if something's wrong with the disk
<SirLagz> might do a fsck
<AussieDownUnder> Just fresh install 14.04 alpha 2 over it all
<Unit193> Could try it live, sure.
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: i'd rather not install an alpha.
<SirLagz> Unit193: try 14.04 live ?
<Unit193> Well, that or 13.10
<SirLagz> true
<AussieDownUnder> SirLagz, I'm running 14.04
<AussieDownUnder> daily
<SirLagz> AussieDownUnder: that doesn't stop me from not wanting to install 14.04 :P
<SirLagz> i'm considering just dumping ubuntu altogether and switching to Arch
<SirLagz> but steam support of ubuntu makes ubuntu so attractive lol
<AussieDownUnder> Steam OS
<SirLagz> fsck came up clean
<SirLagz> hmm. Opening the browser as root crashes xfce and dumps me back to the greeter
<SirLagz> that's probably what's causing it then
<Unit193> You have quite a crashy system there.
<SirLagz> indeed
<SirLagz> it wasn't this crashy before 13.10 lol
<genii> ...And why are you running the browser as root? ...
<SirLagz> genii: because I can't login as a normal user
<AussieDownUnder> Fresh install
<AussieDownUnder> & don't stuff with it
<genii> Sounds like messed up permissions in the user's home dir
<SirLagz> genii: same thing happens with a guest account
<genii> SirLagz: Does it go out of the login screen at all then jump back ?
<Unit193> genii: Going to tty even dumps back to lightdm.
<SirLagz> genii: yes
<genii> Unit193: So ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't even present a text login screen? Or after they login it boots?
<SirLagz> genii: ctrl-alt-f1 dumps me to a black screen, then back to the greeter
<genii> That's very unusual, I'm not sure I've seen that before. Maybe once or twice if framebuffer was being used and not set to a resolution which the display could do
<SirLagz> genii: but I can login to Openbox as my normal user
<SirLagz> so it's something to do with xfce or something to do with my xfce session that i assume is saved
<SirLagz> oh hey...i'm in TTY now. wtf =/
<genii> Hm.
<Unit193> Quite.
<SirLagz> and now i can't get into TTY after restarting lightdm
<SirLagz> *sigh* maybe a full reinstall would be the best solution =/
<SirLagz> lets do something stupid. Let's install xephyr to have a nested xserver and see what happens
<SirLagz> something to do with the startxfce4 script is killing something
<SirLagz> woooooooooooooooooooo i logged in !
<SirLagz> i have no idea why it's fixed now =/
<AussieDownUnder> Maybe it just lagged sir?
 * genii ponders if this is some P-I or P-II machine
<us_0gb> 𝝿?
<genii> us_0gb: No thanks, I have coffee
<AussieDownUnder> I'm Vegan I don't drink coffee
<AussieDownUnder> I shelve it, absorbs quicker
<us_0gb> Suit yourself then. If you change your mind, it will be over here on the table.
<AussieDownUnder> Is there going to be a vegan release of xubuntu that runs on love instead of electricity?
<AussieDownUnder> My apologies, wrong channel, thought I was in the offtopic.
<AussieDownUnder> So if I want to check the version of say xbmc from the stock repositories before installing it. What terminal command could I use to see what version it will be?
<Unit193> apt-cache policy xbmc  (or s/policy/madison/)
<retry> the torrent for latest ubuntu 12.04 LTS is .4 but the mirror link for USA points to .3
<retry> where are the .4 iso's ?
<retry> oh you know, it's only the USA mirror that's behind
<retry> other mirrors have .4 point release...so nm
<retry> someone may want to update the US mirror though
<SirLagz> genii: it's an AMD A4 machine
<SirLagz> now to attempt to reinstall the ati drivers and hope it doesn't break everything
<SirLagz> and it seems to be ok. woot
<Unit193> That makes a lot of sense.
<SirLagz> Unit193: what does ?
<jozefk> Is xubuntu developed and supported by canonical?
<cfhowlett> jozefk, yes
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jozefk> Is it also LTS?
<Unit193> Community developed, and what do you mean by "supported"?
<Unit193> 3 year LTS.
<jozefk> Is Ubuntu community developed?
<Noskcaj> jozefk, yes
<jozefk> 3 years. So if I do install xubuntu desktop on Ubuntu 12.04 it will last one more year from now on right?
<Unit193> Might as well wait for 14.04 at this point, but yes.
<Noskcaj> It will be supported for that long, yes
<jozefk> OK. Good. By support I means updates to the system
<jozefk> Mean*
<Noskcaj> yeah
<Unit193> Canonical provides the infrastructure, but as far as I know doesn't do paid Xubuntu support.
<AussieDownUnder> I just want to play Minecraft & it won't let meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, no details = no help.
<AussieDownUnder> cfhowlett, 14.04 daily, trying to run it from the minecraft.jar, there's not options in properties to allow it to run as executeable. I have Java 7 installed.
<koegs> still #ubuntu+1 :)
<Unit193> AussieDownUnder: java -jar file.jar
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, you ARE aware that you're running a beta OS - so essentially you're doing testing and should not expect 100% functionality.  support is in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu078> hello, i need help.
<xubuntu078> somebody here who can help me installing an nvidia driver ?
<serranellus> hi everybody!
<serranellus> does any geek want to explain me why should xubuntu run slower than ubuntu on my old notebook?
<serranellus> could it be a driver or architecture problem?
<serranellus> the processor is an AMD Mobile Sempron 3000+ / 1.8 GHz
<serranellus> ram 512 Mb
<serranellus> the live cd of xubuntu was unbelivably slow, so I choosed the alternate way, but the result is still lag/bug/annoying
<serranellus> unbeliveably
<Unit193> 512 isn't a lot to work with, but unity should be pretty unusably slow there as well.  Have you looked over at Lubuntu btw?
<SirLagz> Xfce works well with less ram
<SirLagz> so Xubuntu
<SirLagz> just booted up my Xubuntu Laptop and it's sitting on 312 MB of ram used
<serranellus> I'll try Lubuntu, maybe. Thx Unit193. However as SirLagz said xfce should be a good choice
<serranellus> is there a way to examine what's wrong with it?
<SirLagz> serranellus: how much RAM is it using at the moment
<Unit193> You can turn off the compositor for one, but that's not going to help all that much.
<SirLagz> not that there's much of a compositor in XFCE anyway
<serranellus> I'm trying to know about the ram usage...
<SirLagz> serranellus: free -h in a terminal will tell you
<SirLagz> serranellus: or add in the applet for mem usage
<serranellus> now I'm performing a reboot. And I have to go having lunch.
<serranellus> Thanks a lot, I'll come back in few time.
<SirLagz> ok
<SirLagz> grr. Brightness Applet doesn't work on my laptop anymore
<SirLagz> can't change the brightness of my screen
<akis> hi all. I am wondering if there is any chance for zipcloak's password protect files not to be decompressed from ark or any other zip program because of a future's system update. Any opinion on this?
<xubuntu374> Hey, how to put correctly iso file on pendrive? I need to mount it or what now
<xubuntu374> To make it bootable
<b3N> xubuntu374: do you mean under Windows or Linux?
<xubuntu374> I am using linux now
<b3N> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<xubuntu374> thank you
<b3N> no problemn
<xubuntu374> i think there is another way to reinstall xubuntu 'sitting' on it, isn't it?
<xubuntu374> I backupd already my data so it is no problem to lose it
<akis> hi again. I am wondering if there is any chance for zipcloak's password protect files not to be decompressed from ark or any other zip program because of a future's system update. Any opinion on this?
<caroline`> hey there, I'm running xubuntu 12.04 and today my pc has frozen after ~20 minutes of use (sometimes cursor still responded, sometimes it didn't). i did this one time earlier in the past. What can I do to get more info on the cause of the problem?
<caroline`> it has frozen about three times in a row
<serranellus> hi!
<serranellus> SirLagz & Unit139
<serranellus> Or 193?
<serranellus> I'm back to say that maybe my ram was damaged or else, however with an other ram instead Xubuntu works flawlessly!
<John_John_> how to start a graphical editor from terminal in xubuntu 13.10 ?
<John_John_> i don't wanna use vim
<koegs> John_John_: the standard-editor is "mousepad"
<John_John_> i tried to use that from terminal but after a couple of times it crashed for some reason
<John_John_> so its mousepad after all
<koegs> you can use whatever editor you want, i prefer "geany"
<John_John_> can i install and run anything else ?
<koegs> yes
<John_John_> and how can i then run it with a command from terminal ?
<cfhowlett> john_JOHN of course.  see the software center options
<John_John_> wait please
<John_John_> ok i have just installed Geany and it runs fine from the menu but how do i make it run from the terminal also ?
<John_John_> so i run sudo geany /etc/hosts for example ?
<John_John_> it's already working that ! but when it runs the console gives me the following..how do i fix it ? (geany:3249): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/jsimeonidis/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<cfhowlett> John_John_, since it's a graphical editor, probably need to run gksudo geany
<John_John_> aha ok sorry i am new to linux :)
<cfhowlett> John_John_, no worries
<John_John_> ok thanks it worked
<John_John_> one more detail
<John_John_> how can i still run geany without blocking the terminal window or without needing to press CTRL+C to unblock it ?
<John_John_> it's ok..if that's possible of course !!
<koegs> John_John_: "geany test.txt &"
<koegs> the & is important
<GridCube> John_John_, you can also launch apps pressing alt-f2 and writing the command in the box
<John_John_> really thanks for the help guys :) catch you laterz
<iGor2> hi everyone :)
<iGor2> I've some auth_failed problem with Ubuntu One on a 12.04 Xubuntu, and the solutions I've found on the help/faq of the official site don't work for me. Am I at a right place to ask some question about it ?
<GridCube> iGor2, i dont know about ubuntu one, but you can ask anyway, if someone knwos they migh answer
<TheSheep> you might also try #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntone as well
<bazhang> err #ubuntuone
<iGor2> ok. So the user of the computer found out that Ubuntu One wasn't synching any more. Opening the client, I saw that the synching wasn't "connected", but I get the account information. The error says "sync error. Auth_failed. I went for documentation on the website but nothing what I read worked. I'm discovering right now the log files under .cache/ubuntuone/log
<iGor2> on the web site i found this : https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/why-am-i-getting-an-the-authentication-failed-error-on-windows/ I reinstalled ca-certificates, but it didn't worked.
<iGor2> I found also this : https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-should-i-do-if-authentication-fails-auth_failed-state/ The first solution, I don't know, I can't find any https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ But the client says that this machine is authorized. For the token, I can't fine seahorse on a xubuntu... And I've run the .py script and get this result "Checking credentials...  OK"
<iGor2> I've read somewhere about setting correctly the clock and timezone, but it's not the problem
<iGor2> bazhang : thank you, I'm trying this one too
<iGor2> GridCube : thank for your encouragments :)
<John_John_> i am new to linux and xubuntu. i have downloaded google chrome as a .deb from the official site. now how do i install this ?
<Unit193> Normally double click it to open with gdebi or software center.
<alexforge> ola
<p30n> hey all, quick question: is it easy to get netflix working in ubuntu and more specifically in a xubntu? :)
<Sysi> quite easy
<p30n> like through a browser addon for xbmc then or what?
<alexforge> quit
 * p30n quits
<baizon> p30n: 3 steps
<Sysi> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<p30n> yea?
<baizon> Sysi: or he can use the netflix app ;)
<baizon> p30n: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-netflix-in-ubuntu-13-1013-04-using-ppa.html
<knome> baizon, that does basically the same thing.
<baizon> indeed
<alexforge> meu ingles é pessimo alguem pt br
<Sysi> baizon: it's exactly the same thing, except that you maybe also run firefox on wine
<knome> !br | alexforge
<ubottu> alexforge: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<alexforge> meu ingles é pessimo alguem pt br
<p30n> will i get it running like inside the xbmc interface or do i have to multitask to some other "desktop" so to speak
<alexforge> obrigsado
<alexforge> ops obrigado
<Sysi> p30n: you run it with your browser or an app that essentially is a browser opening fullscreen
<alexforge> join #ubuntu-br
<p30n> Sysi: from inside xbmc? sounds easy enough anyways
<Sysi> p30n: no, webbrowser. Like Firefox
<p30n> but my biggest problem then is that im stuck with OE to have my AMD fusion running flawless GPU acceleration in xbmc...
<Sysi> I don't think you can use xbmc but I might be wrong
<p30n> Sysi: oh ok, from X then or ?
<p30n> ok
<Sysi> but I'm pretty sure xbmc uses X too
<p30n> yea
<Sysi> wine should support GPU acceleration nowdays but your mileage may vary
<p30n> well that is not the problem, the problem is playing back HD material inside xbmc on xubuntu
<p30n> openelec with OSS drivers is the only distro that does it good on AMD fusion platforms
<p30n> VDPAU
<p30n> wonder why no1 has made a "real" xbmc addon for netflix and say spotify yet
<baizon> p30n: adobe flash
<p30n> shouldn't be that complicated, at least for netflix since as u say it can run inside a browser
<p30n> baizon: afaik netflix don't use flash
<Sysi> it wouldn't help with hardware acceleration anyway, because of silverlight
<Sysi> you'd need to have netflix-people making the xbmc plugin like they do mobile apps
<baizon> p30n: yeah sorry, its the Microsoft VC1AP (Silverlight)
<p30n> well with a firefox addon or chrome addon for xbmc the problem would be solved no?
<p30n> i cant even find a proper graphical broswer addon for xbmc
<baizon> p30n: no, because the owner has to pay Microsoft for the licence
<Sysi> actually there is an xbmc plugin, but it's gonna be exactly the same as using a browser
<p30n> i would like to have it all inside the xbmc interface without need to revert to any other "desktop" so to speak
<Sysi> no perf difference
<p30n> Sysi: which one?
<p30n> baizon: pipelight?
<Sysi> http://lifehacker.com/netflixbmc-brings-a-better-remote-controlled-netflix-t-1484237283
<baizon> p30n: "Pipelight consists out of two parts: A Linux library which is loaded into the browser and a Windows program started in Wine. The Windows program, called pluginloader.exe, simply simulates a browser and loads the Silverlight DLLs."
<p30n> oh ok
<p30n> Sysi: that looks like a great solution ill dig into it now
<p30n> i guess its not that easy to get that guide working on a open elec install
<panxs> holy sheeeeets of ACid Rayne raining dOWn Raymond Sir...
<panxs> GNOME live!!! @homeLands
<xubuntu216> I have this issue where the xubuntu installer doesn't see my windows 8 partition, how do you fix this?
<xubuntu216> this is the problem that affects people with windows 8 installed on an SSD
<panxs> EFI BIOS settings ?? &&&& might try to run G-Part from 64-bit installer DVD. it should SCAN all known partition types.
<Unit193> xubuntu216: I'd presume 64bit install?
<xubuntu216> yep
<xubuntu216> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1079056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079056 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not detect Windows 8(UEFI)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xubuntu216> i'll try that
<Unit193> So yeah, looks like that should be fixed in Saucy...
<Unit193> I presume that's what you're trying?
<xubuntu216> yep, fix worked
<xubuntu216> thanks, just needed to talk it out I guess
<Unit193> :)
<panxs> ok got iT . i think you need 2 Disable Secure Boot in the UEFI "firmware" type interface.  if u have done so, then  GREAT. it just worked. killaz =:?)
<panxs> ;\
<panxs> AUDii iLinux **************i would spec Microsoft is hiding NTFS partitions under Windows 8 installs on all new PC machines********** OtherWiseR=ProblemType: Bug DistroRelease: Ubuntu 12.10 Package: ubiquity 2.12.16
#xubuntu 2014-02-20
<zsw_> hello can someone help me set up an ad hoc network please
<fibz_> in the upper right corner you should see two arrows pointing up/down if you are disconnected from wireless (or wireless signal bars if connected)
<fibz_> click there -> create new wireless network
<zsw_> i have ethernet
<zsw_> ok then what
<fibz_> we are looking for the network indicator. it should be somewhere near volume control
<zsw_> what?
<fibz_> ok
<zsw_> can you slow down
<fibz_> so give it a name, and if you want security, choose one and type a password
<zsw_> one sec
<zsw_> so i create network and it try to connect but fail
<fibz_> does it pop up asking for the password or just do nothing? are you able to connect to other wifi networks with this device?
<fibz_> if you are using wpa or wpa2, does the connecting device's network controller support wpa/wpa2?
<zsw_> no i create network and then it did the thing when it try to connect to wifi and then it stopped
<fibz_> yeah nothing happens on that device. now use another device to see if it can see the network (it could take a couple minutes for a new network to show)
<zsw_> im gonna create another one
<zsw_> nothing happen
<zsw_> http://imgur.com/dbgIV3M,yI78GUh,vpJ6mHr press next at top left corner
<fibz_> check /var/log/syslog and scroll down to the bottom. see anything about the wireless or network connections?
<zsw_> no
<fibz_> try using wep
<zsw_> wait edit connections?
<fibz_> what are you expecting to see once you click create?
<zsw_> use wifi network on my android
<zsw_> it dident work
<fibz_> im on 12.04 right now which does not have that first box, the connect: box. what are the options there? you may need to select ad hoc
<zsw_> you have to go through edit connections
<fibz_> the first selection box in this image http://i.imgur.com/dbgIV3M.png
<fibz_> also, forget encryption for now, just for testing purposes
<fibz_> leave it open to rule that out as a problem
<zsw_> im on ubuntu 13.10
<zsw_> and i did
<zsw_> and it still not working
<fibz_> well with no error message to go with in the log, and no one else around here helping at the moment, i'd ask in #ubuntu
<zsw_> http://imgur.com/JOVbXcN
<zsw_> im banned from #ubuntu
<zsw_> give me a sec ok
<fibz_> that is your wired connection
<fibz_> are you able to see and connect to wifi devices with at ubuntu 13.10
<fibz_> or not
<xubuntu138> I'm trying to download something but it keeps saying that their is a broken cache.Then it asks me if I want to repair it so I put " repair" and it still dosen't work.
<xubuntu336> I'm trying to download something but it keeps saying that their is a broken cache.Then it asks me if I want to repair it so I put " repair" and it still dosen't work.
<Unit193> Can you pastebin the entire output and say what application?
<xubuntu336> google chrome
<xubuntu336> I'm not very amazing with computers.
<Unit193> Alright, so shooting in the dar, screenshot?
<xubuntu439> I'm trying to download something but it keeps saying that their is a broken cache.Then it asks me if I want to repair it so I put " repair" and it still dosen't work.
<Unit193> Go into the browser preferences and hit the clear cache button.
<xubuntu439> i'm sorry,but where is that?
<Unit193> No idea, I don't use chrome.
<xubuntu439> right now i'm using mozilla firefox.
<Unit193> History > Clear Recent History   select cache and All Time.
<xubuntu439> Ok
<xubuntu439> it still won't work
<Unit193> Well, you could always try to remove .cache/chrome/  but I have no idea about chrome..
<xubuntu439> I still haven't downloaded chrome,I'm trying to but it says there is a broken cache.
<xubuntu439> It says nothing can be installed intill it's repaired
<Unit193> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Unit193> Could just   wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb  for a 32bit system
<zack235> fibz_ hi
<Kubius> Hello
<Kubius> I'm having a problem with overscan
<Kubius> I'm using an HDMI TV as a monitor using a DVI-to-HDMI converter
<Kubius> I can't seem to find any way to disable it
<fibz_> nvidia drivers in use?
<Kubius> yes
<Kubius> I have gone into the nvidia x control center thing and there's no overscan anything
<holstein> i would test without the converter
<Kubius> I've hooked the same monitor up to a raspberry pi running raspbian, straight HDMI output
<Kubius> same issue occured
<Kubius> I dunno what the overscan issue is
<Kubius> okay, I phrased it wrong
<Kubius> I need to enable it
<Kubius> not disable it
<holstein> sounds like it could be the TV
<Kubius> It likely is
<Kubius> but I cannot find any setting to change on the TV
<fibz_> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=180674
<holstein> i know, my raspian "just works"... if thats a telling test case
<holstein> i havent tried with a dvi-hdmi do the same TV
<Kubius> Yeah I actually need to enable overscan on the device I think
<Kubius> there's no black border
<holstein> Kubius: im afraid, it seems that way to me, from what you are saying
<fibz_> check that link
<Kubius> christ almighty
<Kubius> that link is utterly full of popups
<Kubius> and.. other unsavory things
<fibz_> i have adblock edge installed so...
<Kubius> what I don't understand is why the raspi can do overscan so easy and xubuntu can't
<Kubius> probably native firmware
<Kubius> or something like that
<fibz_> thats up to nvidia to write better driver interface
<Kubius> nvidia takes forever to do anything
<Kubius> the monitor works with no overscan effect using VGA
<Kubius> but has 640x480 resolution
<Kubius> streteched and awful
<fibz_> no other options in AR&R?
<Kubius> huh
<Kubius> what is that
<fibz_> launcher menu -> settings -> AR&R
<Kubius> in applications -> settings I have: settings manager, additional drivers, input method switcher, settings editor, onboard settings, and some other stuff
<fibz_> sudo apt-get install arandr
<fibz_> or install from software center
<Kubius> ok I have it up
<Kubius> options at the top: layout, view, outputs, system, help
<fibz_> outputs -> whatever ouptu -> resolution
<Kubius> tried setting it to 1680x1050
<Kubius> went v. weird
<Kubius> horizontal lines all over the screen
<Kubius> 1920x1080 or bust apparently
<fibz_> try view-> 1:16
<Kubius> I get a tiny white box with default
<Kubius> and black to its right
<Kubius> in the window
<Kubius> it seems not to be helping at all
<fibz_> sudo nvidia-settings --assign 0/CurrentMetaMode="DFP-0: 1920x1080 { ViewPortIn=1920x1080, ViewPortOut=1840x1034+40+20 }"
<fibz_> from that link i posted
<Kubius> ok sure I'll try that
<Kubius> worth a shot
<Kubius> "error querying target relations"
<Kubius> maybe I mistyped it?
<fibz_>  the command likely needs to be adjusted for your system
<Kubius> Well what the hell
<fibz_> and i dont have any nvidia systems
<Kubius> I just run nvidia-settings and the error comes up
<Kubius> apparently it's an x window system error?
<fibz_> its the nvidia driver
<Kubius> hraagh
<Kubius> apparently nvidia does not care about linux users at all ever
<fibz_> try in #nvidia
<fibz_> no they do not.  that link i posted was mostly people griping about how nvidia doesnt care about it's customers
<Kubius> someone ought to march into their corporate *cough*lair*cough* headquarters and grump at someone
<Kubius> ah well
<Kubius> guess you've helped me all you can
<Kubius> I guess I'll be off now
<akis> hi all. i am wondering if zipcloack's password protected zip files is there any chance no to be able to be decompressed with ark or any other compress/decompress program because of any future system update with reult the lost of data. any opinion on that?
<fibz_> it works with compressed file encryption standards
<fibz_> pkzip is recommended for windows users who want to decompress the file
<fibz_> i recommend 7zip
<akis> ok. ark now works fine with zipcloak pass protected files. is there chance not to be able to be decompressed with any of those programs (7zip, pkzip etc) under ubuntu, or other linux OS, or win OS? Or the decompress procedure is a "standard" procedure which is understand from any OS?
<shain> I am tech savvy in Windows only. I have had only minimal exposure to Linux. I am sorry that I can't answer my own, probably obvious, question. I am trying to install Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or *buntu, but I have some weird hurdles I don't know what to do about. I am poor, and I can't afford to buy any better disks at the moment. My burnable CDs have a maximum capacity of 702MB. All the CD ISO files
<shain> I have downloaded have been larger than that, so I tried a couple minimal installations to no avail. I couldn't get very far in the installation, because it stopped me when there was a network error of some kind, which basically stated that it couldn't find the DHCP sever. Which ISO that is less than 700MB, but also good for aspiring Linux heads (no termal knowledge).
<Golynx> Hi what is the keyboard shortcut for screenshots in 12.04
<Golynx> That camera icon clutters my panel
<fibz_> the Print Screen key on your keyboard
<fibz_> PRT SCR (or SysRQ)
<fibz_> should be near the pause button.   upper right corner
<Golynx> fibz_ : nothing happens
<fibz_> it should have opened screenshot in a popup. have you configured a default action (like save to...)
<Golynx> i even try alt+prt sc still nthing\
<Golynx> default action ? what is that
<fibz_> if the keymapping has been changed, you can go to launcher menu -> settings -> settings manager -> keyboard -> Application Shortcuts -> look for "xfce-screenshooter"
<Golynx> ok
<fibz_> change it to whatever you want
<fibz_> might be an issue with that button on that keyboard? (or keyboard layout)
<Golynx> I only see launcher menu -> settings -> settings editor ->
<Golynx> no settings manager
<Golynx> its a laptop
<fibz_> is there keyboard in settings?
<fibz_> or is there a settings manager in the main launcher menu?
<Golynx> yes its launcher menu -> settings -> keyboard -> Application Shortcuts
<fibz_> there
<fibz_> yes
<Golynx> I chose add new shortcut command and it shows nothing about screenshooter in executables
<Golynx> Only thing close to screen is "Screendump"
<fibz_> xfce4-screenshooter -f
<Golynx> Theres nothing about xfce4-screenshooter  in the list
<fibz_> thats the problem. thats why nothing happens when the button is pressed
<Golynx> hmm
<fibz_> click the "New" button and add the command xfce4-screenshooter -f
<Golynx> Nothing happens
<fibz_> when you click New?
<fibz_> Add* i'm sorry
<Golynx> in the keyboard settings
<Golynx> yes "Add"
<fibz_> alt-tab around. you sure nothing popped-under?
<Golynx> it says : This shortcut is already being used by a window manager action. Which action do you want to use?
<fibz_> okay then lets go to launcher -> settings -> settings editor, go to keyboard shortcuts and click New
<fibz_> okay
<fibz_> are you able to open the screen shooter from launcher?
<Golynx> yes from the icon
<Golynx> Nothing is editable in launcher -> settings -> settings editor, go to keyboard shortcuts
<fibz_> keyboard settings is telling you that you cant add it again, because it is already there
<Golynx> if its already there then what is its shortcut?
<fibz_> try a new one without the -f and bound to a different key, not Print Screen
<Golynx> where ? in launcher menu -> settings -> keyboard -> Application Shortcuts
<fibz_> yes
<Golynx> its works :)
<Golynx> i chose Alt+p as the shortcut
<fibz_> there we go
<Golynx> fibz_ : thanks
<fibz_> your welcome
<jonesey> Hello
<jonesey> Just a quick question, I am running Xubuntu 12.04 LTS, I have 307 updates, how do I access the update manager?
<fibz_> launcher ("start") menu -> system -> software updater (or launcher -> terminal emulator -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<knome> fibz_, he's gone, i had the answer almost typed as well..
<knome> but can't promise one minute support
<fibz_> this is terrible customer service!  >_<
<knome> yeah, i'll give you a refund at once
<dan62> Bonjour a tous, la nouvelle version  XB 14.04 sera-t-elle un lts?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> 14.04 is LTS
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for discussion please dan62
<bazhang> augh he quit
<codfather> A quick question about 14.04 - are there any plans to have a proxy settings tool with the network system settings app? It would save a whole pile of post install configuration if it was.
<codfather> BTW - loving the new settings manager in 14.04 a real improvement over previous LTS version
<baizon> codfather: this is a question for #xubuntu-devel
<codfather> ok thanks
<mbs> Hi new to Xubuntu, but ive used a few *buntus in my time.  Quick question in the power options the 'Spin down disks' click box is greyed out, how do i get it working? is there a package i need to install or is it a bug?
<Belial`> nice...sync to vblank in 14.04 is working good.
<Belial`> doesn't slow down window dragging like the "TearFree" option for intel cards.
<genii> mbs: Are packages apmd and hdparm installed?
<xubuntu388> Hello World! I have a problem VirtualBox Xubuntu.Please help me.
<xubuntu388> My laptop is Asus x54c-sx041d Intel Celeron Dual Core CPU Intel Pentium B960 2.2 GHZ  Memory 2 GB DDR 3 GB HDD 500 GB
<xubuntu388> In VirtualBox is ok memory 512 MB?
<mapps> hey
<koegs> xubuntu388: do you want to run xubuntu inside virtualbox?
<xubuntu388> yes
<mapps> yea 512mb should be fine i think
<mapps> more the better obviously
<xubuntu388> Or 128 MB?
<mapps> i wouldn't go that low
<koegs> 512 should be ok, 1024 is better :)
<xubuntu388> a ok 1024 is ok
<mapps> ya
<mapps> 1024 is better for sure
<xubuntu388> Thanks
<holstein> xubuntu388: you can change those afterwards
<xubuntu388> ok
<mapps> could someone lend me a hand please -- sudo doesnt seem to work? i know about the /etc/sudoers file i added my username mark but it did nothing
<holstein> xubuntu388: install with as much as you can spare.. then you can "starve" test it as you please
<mapps> when i go to user settings click mark then click advanced it says account locked due to 47 login failures - then asks to auhenticate to modify sys config..and come sback incorrect pass
<holstein> mapps: i would go to tty.. login, and try "sudo -s" to test that you can get sudo or not
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<holstein> sudo adduser <username> sudo is where i start
<mapps> ok thanks
<mapps> so sudo -s
<mapps> yea  thats what i mean i cant
<mapps> sudo -s asks for a password or mark
<mapps> then fails
<mapps> user mark is in group sudo and i added mark to the sudoers file
<holstein> mapps: so, you can use a terminal, and shart the "failing" in a pastebin
<holstein> mapps: AFAIK, you will need to logout and back in
<mapps> sure
<koegs> are you sure you have the correct password for the user "mark"?
<mapps> 100% as i logged in on the system using user mark
<mapps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966666/
<holstein> mapps: can you login to mark in tty?
<mapps> not sure what you mean..do you mean ssh in?
<holstein> !tty | mapps
<ubottu> mapps: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> but, via ssh would do as well
<mapps> then yep via ssh no problem
<holstein> i want to see a promt, where "mark" logs in, then sudo -i fails
<mapps> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line mentions the sudoers and the group line ..and i have that
<mapps> i showed that o pastebin didnt i?
<holstein> no
<holstein> thats mark, already logged in,a nd the password failing
<mapps> ah
<mapps> so what ssh in again ? and do sudo -i?
<holstein> how about tty?
<mapps> ok 2 sec ctrl alt f1
<mapps> ok trying now
<mapps> hmm its just got a blinking cursor and no login prompt
<mapps> ah f3 worked
<mapps> ok logged in tty as mark and did sudo -i still failed:(
<holstein> with the same error?
<mapps> yea sorry try again
<mapps> root@dimension:/home/mark# adduser mark sudo
<mapps> The user `mark' is already a member of `sudo'.
<mapps>  - and in sudoers it says everyone in the sudo group has all
<bobobo> hello, how do i change the language on xubuntu, it is currently chinese and i need english
<holstein> bobobo: what did you install? xubuntu?
<bobobo> xubuntu
<mapps> hm thats odd
<mapps> when you install it it asks you language
<mapps> holstein,  any ideas?:(
<bobobo> it auto changed on reboot
<holstein> i have to run
<elfy> bobobo: language is in settings manager
<elfy> also you should be able to choose english at the login window - top right - flag icon
<bobobo> what does that look like
<elfy> bobobo: language is the one in settings with a flag
<elfy> bobobo: if you're having trouble understanding what you're seeing, open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T and run cat /etc/default/locale | pastebinit
<elfy> then we can see what you've got
<bobobo> ok i see what my problem was, on login i accidentally changed the language with the scrool menu , must have changed without noticing
<bobobo> thanks for the help, it is fun learning linux
<elfy> welcome
<slickymaster-job> wotcha elfy
<slickymaster-job> ;)
<elfy> o/
 * slickymaster-job will have to pay elfy's copyrights for the use of that expression
<xubuntu318> Is long term support for 12.04 meens update for 3 years also ?
<xubuntu318> What version shud i use 12.04 LTS or 13.10 ?
<danimp84> Hi
<slickymaster-job> !hi | danimp84
<ubottu> danimp84: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<elfy> xubuntu318: this close to release I'd be inclined to use 13.10
<danimp84> I have a problem
<elfy> then upgrade when 14.04 releases and you'll have the new LTS
<danimp84> haha
<danimp84> Is with Skype
<slickymaster-job> !ask | danimp84
<ubottu> danimp84: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danimp84> I'm trying to call my brother and skype doesnt working
<slickymaster-job> danimp84: can you be more specific?
<danimp84> sometimes works but after one minute or less, just blocks
<slickymaster-job> danimp84: are you on xubuntu? which version?
<danimp84> I'm new in linux nd i need help :)
<slickymaster-job> danimp84: are you on xubuntu? which version?
<slickymaster-job> danimp84: can you gives us some more details on your system and on what is exactly your issue?
<danimp84> hi!!!
<delt> hello
<delt> help!
<delt> this bug happens sometimes, where my right alt key is "inverted" ...ie X11 thinks it's held down, unless i press it
<delt> only way to fix it is to logout (restart the X server) ...is there another thing i can try?
<delt> right now pressing tab switches between windows unless i hold down the right alt key.... it's fkn annoying :/
<holstein> delt: sounds like a hardware issue to me
<delt> hol: yeah probably... is there a way to force X11 to reinitialize it?
<holstein> it wouldnt be a bug in that case.. i mean, you can force any command you like a boot
<delt> i even tried starting another X server while this one is running, doesn't fix :/
<delt> i'd like if possible to be able to fix this when it happens, without restarting X
<holstein> if its a hardware issue, you wont "fix" it like that
<holstein> i would determine if its hardware or not, and go from there
<delt> it does fix it when i logout (restart the x server) ... so X does "something" to fix the problem right?
<delt> weird thing, right-alt + tab for tab completion works in bash, but not in screen+irssi
<delt> ok so anyway i closed all my stuff and restarted X, so problem fixed for now....
<delt> thanks for your help
<screamconjoiner> how can I open an instance of the window manager in the current directory from the terminal?
<Arceye> After  very shaky start and my dismissive attitude towards linux I can now happily report it will be the full time replacement for winXP on this PC and one of my laptops
<knome> Arceye, thanks, and enjoy
 * genii slides Arceye a shiny new Xubuntu mug, filled with coffee
<knome> genii, does that mean you're producing and selling xubuntu mugs? :P
<genii> knome: Not commercially!
<genii> More of a hobby, really
<knome> genii, well, you can produce them if you don't make money out of them
<Arceye> <--- appreciates the help from here and #ubuntu
<knome> you do, really?
<knome> genii, if you do, we could add them on our products page if you wish...
<Arceye> There are little niggles still, and it's impossible for me to come away from windows ( I use programs which which don't have viable linux substitutes ) , but for general use it is doing fine
<xubuntu615> xubuntu is way better than before
<xubuntu615> or it's just me that now I know almost every tweak and stuff about ubuntu...
<newOnXubuntu> Hi!
<newOnXubuntu> I'm new with xubuntu
#xubuntu 2014-02-21
<xubuntu955> Hi. Congrats guys, this is awesome :)
<Unit193> Glad you like it.
<xubuntu955> Yes. I'm trying to make my USB key bootable (the one with the OS, not the installer)... Have tried with acronis AFTER install but it gave me MBR errors :(
<xubuntu136> I can't delete adobe files
<xubuntu136> I stupidliy dowloaded flash and now I can't delete a load of files from their usr/share/cmap location
<sleezio> hello, can someone recommend a text editor capable of opening a 16M text file? i thought for sure Kate would, but it won't(nor will gedit)
<xubuntu136> no sorry
<xubuntu136> do u know how to aggressively remove unwanted files?
<sleezio> xubuntu136, have you tried opening thunar  with sudo(terminal)?
<xubuntu136> no
<xubuntu136> would that work?
<sleezio> open terminal, type: sudo thunar
<sleezio> enter password, go delete
<sleezio> bah, the one utility i miss from windows...ultraedit
<xubuntu136> yeah D: adobe's such a douche
<sleezio> flashblock(firefox) addon helps
<sleezio> no one can suggest a powerful text editor other than KAte and gedit?
<xubuntu136> cream?
<xubuntu136> jedit?
<sleezio> i'll give them a shot
<xubuntu136> emacs
<xubuntu136> vim n nano
<fibz_> +1 for vim
<sleezio> gvim the same as vim?
<fibz_> never heard of gvim
<xubuntu136> neither
<sleezio> vim w/ gnome gui
<fibz_> just use nano or gedit
<sleezio> eh, installing it, i'll give it a shot
<sleezio> gedit frezzes halfway through the file load(16M)
<sleezio> *ee
<fibz_> k
<xubuntu136> can adobe still reveal ur ip if you go on tor if its not uploaded to mozilla but you still have the files on ur system??
<sleezio> xubuntu136, you should look into the flashblock addon, it won't let any flash load unless you click(allow) it
<xubuntu136> thanks
<xubuntu136> awesome! u're a star been messing about with trying to delete those for ages
<xubuntu136> stubborn bastards
<sleezio> bah, gvim froze as well
<sleezio> hmm..now i'm wondering if possibly the file is corupt
<zack123> hello
<zack123> can someone help me install kali without vbox
<zack123> ???
<holstein> zack123: maybe a kali support channel
<holstein> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<holstein> zack123: the installer will be similar, if not the same as ubuntu's.. but, its not supported here
<zack123> i was baned for idk what
<holstein> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> we can't help with kali. you will need to talk to the kali ops for that
<zack123> i left my pc on last night with xchat on could that be the reason
<sleezio> isn't kali a hacker type setup of linux?
<zack123> where are kali ops at
<zack123> yes it is
<holstein> zack123: ask at one of the linkx provided above.. this channel is *not* for kali support
<zack123> #linux-ops
<zack123> ??
<fibz_> if your having problems with kali, just make a new one. you shouldnt be using kali as a desktop OS
<sleezio> zack: #kali-linux
<zack123> im not i just want the os and ubuntu off my pc
<zack123> i was baned sleezo
<fibz_> so you want ##windows ?
<holstein> zack123: then, just install it.. ask in an appropriate support channel, or in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel
<zack123> no kali-linux
<holstein> zack123: what you are doing now is why you were likely banned
<kondor1001> got an old lappy today :)
<holstein> zack123: i have asked you not to inquire about kali here. please stop and go to the offtopic channel, or to kali support
<kondor1001> do the alpha guys have a channel, or hang here?
<holstein> kondor1001: alpha?
<kondor1001> current alpha2 14.04
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<kondor1001> lol
<kondor1001> just wanted to know how the installer was going,  might have a coffee and then fire it up
<kondor1001> i found it,  #xubuntu-devel i think
<sleezio> bah, i guess my file is corrupt, oh well
<holstein> kondor1001: ?
<holstein> kondor1001: #ubuntu+1 is actually a good place to go for 14.04
<itai> hi, i would like thunderbird to open pptx with libre office but it is now set  to another application by default, the 'open with' dialogue doesn't offer libre office , it gives me the option of adding it , but i dont know where to find it...o
<holstein>  /usr/bin ?
<holstein>  /usr/bin/libreoffice works for me
<itai> holstein, I dont have libreoffice in /usr/bin
<itai> oh, sorry ,i do,.,
<itai> it works, thanks
<holstein> itai: cheers
<tgm4883_> Is there a list of new stuff for 14.04?
<Belial`> tgm4883_, right off the bat things i've noticed are sync to vblank in compositer settings
<Belial`> and there's a screenlocker that uses the login now instead of the ugliness from before.
<Belial`> xscreensaver or whatever.
<Belial`> the vsync is a little flaky
<Belial`> i just had to restart the compositer for it to work.
<Unit193> s/xscreensaver/light-locker/
<Belial`> light locker was the previous lock screen?
<Unit193> New one.
<Belial`> ah ok
<Belial`> yeah, it's a lot nicer.
 * Unit193 didn't have a problem with the old one.
<Belial`> it worked
<delt> hello
<fibz_> hi
<delt> what is the quicket way to update grub boot loader after a windowz fuckup.........
<delt> ie. windows decided to reinstall and clobber my MBR
<fibz_> sudo apt-get grub update
<delt> from the live-cd?
<fibz_> sudo apt-get update grub
<fibz_> yeah or you can install boot-repair
<delt> apt-get needs an internet connectionn right?
<fibz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<fibz_> yes
<fibz_> well it should use the live USB repo actually
<delt> i just want to rewrite my MBF, not connect to a network
<delt> i just want to rewrite my MBR, not connect to a network
<fibz_> without internet, it will use the update grub from the live USB repo
<delt> boot interrupted when trying to run from the CDD. after ending up in a basic environment, tried running "update-grub" ...no success :(
<ruien> delt: I think i've done what you are referring to, but it may or may not be exactly the same. GRUB should be able to do it, but you need to give it options about which drive and such to install to, and where the root is. I think there are some options in the manpage or some examples online for that
<ruien> i remember having to mount my linux partition and chroot into it, I think, then do the grub stuff?
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<delt> anyway what i want to know is, what's the simplest way to boot from the live/install cd and rewrite my MBR
<delt> ruien: yeah i tried that :/
<Sysi> mount your root partition and then run grub-instaöö with correct options
<Sysi> as specified in that factoid
<Sysi> (chroot didn't work for me)
<delt> faaackk this is so simple with lilo!!!!!
<ruien> delt: I used to have to do this a lot before, but haven't used windows at all since 12.04 release, so I forgot. I bet if you can give us some pastes of what you're seeing we can help you work it out.
<delt> oh speaking of which i'm on a slackware partition right now
<delt> ruien: you have a computer. with a broken boot record.
<delt> ruien: and you have a CD with ubuntu on it.
<delt> ruien: fix. how??
<ruien> i've never had a broken boot record except because of windows, so i haven't had a broken boot record for over two years, so I forgot. I can't really break my workstation to figure it out, but if i see what you're seeing I'm sure it'll come back to me.
<delt> i DO NOT want to reinstall ubuntu to a dummy partition, just to have grub fix my mbr.
<ruien> err.. who said you'd have to do that? Pretty sure you can fix it right from the liveCD.
<delt> EXACTLY what i'm trying to do
<delt> ok, just tried again with lilo from this slackware partition...
<xubuntu051> Hi
<genii> xubuntu051: Hello! Please just state your Xubuntu question to the channel and then see if someone is around who may assist
<genii> Hm. Kids these days, no patience.
 * Noskcaj still believes we need a bot to respond to "hi", "hello", "can anyone help me"
<fibz_> i agree
<fibz_> whole heartedly
<Golynx> Noskcaj: should i greet the bot back ?
<elfy> no
<Noskcaj> lol
<Golynx> hmm, then people will strt to ask the bot their questions and get upset at the bot for not responding
<Golynx> start*
<Noskcaj> good point
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> hum, which one says it's a bot
<genii> Sometimes when i greet users like that they go something like: Thank you friendly bot!
<genii> ( or similar)
<Golynx> Sysi: so when a client enters they have to do -->!hi to get the bot to respond?
<genii> ubottu: Hello
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Golynx> I think Noskcaj meant it should be automatic
<Noskcaj> yep
<Sysi> that could work
<Sysi> though people probably eould ignore it saying it's a bot
<Golynx> or you can just put in the room topic "Hi and welcome to xubuntu!"
<genii> About 0.001% of people read room topics
<Golynx> genii: about 99.998% of the time its the first thing they see in the room
<Noskcaj> Golynx, yes, but paying to it attention is rare
<Golynx> Noskcaj: thats true , but the subconsious mind will pick up the "Hi and welcome to xubuntu!" instantly even though the clients eyes is focused on messages text below that.
<elfy> anyway - this should all be in -ooftopic really
<bazhang> oof
<Golynx> yes elfy it should be a footopic
<bazhang> !ot | Golynx
<ubottu> Golynx: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Golynx> bazhang: i know :/
<bazhang> Golynx, so please take it there
<Golynx> no thanks
<mawty> Hi, I was wondering if I could have some help with a question. I just moved over to Xubuntu and I was wondering if there was a simple way to configure the panel for dual monitors much in the same way it operates in Windows 8? Where the open applications on one monitor show on its respective panel
<Sysi> have a panel with window buttons on both monitors, set window buttons to only show windows of that monitor
<mawty> I'm not sure how I didn't see that checkbox the first time xD
<mawty> Thanks a bunch!
<Sysi> no problem
<Nightfly> Hello, i have a big probelm with xubuntu ?
<Nightfly> Can anyone try to help me ?
<GridCube> !ask | Nightfly
<ubottu> Nightfly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nightfly> Okay, my english is very bad, because i live in Germany. I tried to install the NVIDIA Driver instead of Nouveau. But, when the PC boots, it needs about 30 seconds to have an x-screen.
<knome> !de | Nightfly
<ubottu> Nightfly: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<knome> (though your english is fine, and feel free to ask on this channel)
<Nightfly> thank You and have a nice day
<Nightfly> sorry, no one knows this problem in the German Channels
<knome> is there any reason to use the proprietary driver?
<knome> eg. is there any problems with nouveau
<Nightfly> No !Nouveau works fine
<knome> okay... then you should use nouveau
<knome> why would you want to use a proprietary driver over an open source driver, if there's no problems with the latter?
<Nightfly> Many people say, NVIDIA knows there Hardware better than other people
<knome> well that's a given, they produced it
<SirLagz> Nightfly: of course they would...they designed it
<knome> but as the saying goes... "don't fix it, if it isn't broken"
<SirLagz> i break that rule all the time
<SirLagz> hence why things break :D
<Nightfly> I will choose noueveau, because a frozen Screen is nonsens
<knome> Nightfly, that you should do. have fun!
<Nightfly> Than You very much for Your help and i will have fun. XP need about 3 minutes to boot teh PC Xubuntu abouet 30 sekonds with the noeuveau driver
<knome> Nightfly, that's nice to hear
<Nightfly> I wish everybody for the future the very, very best, if i get problems i will come back, if You allow it ?
<cfhowlett> Nightfly, of course
<Nightfly> Thank You very very much and bve ! Greetings form Germany to England, USA and so on CU
<leguaani> can anyone here help with nvidia drivers?
<leguaani> or know where i should ask
<holstein> !nvidia | leguaani
<ubottu> leguaani: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> here is where you can ask
<leguaani> i did install them already, actually tried a few
<holstein> a few what?
<leguaani> but the problem is the "powermizer" thing is broken and fan is running full speed
<leguaani> different versions of drivers.
<holstein> sure, and it may not be supported
<leguaani> so theres no way to change the power state?
<holstein> leguaani: its all open on this end, so there is always a way
<holstein> leguaani: ideally, nvidia will provide you, or their driver, or linux a way to interface with the hardware they have created that you have purchased
<holstein> if they havent, then, sometimes, compromises will need to be made
<leguaani> oops, sorry I should have mentioned this is a old laptop
<holstein> i would say, the first step would be to look for documentation for your specific hardware and ubuntu
<leguaani> so I would not expect much much support from nvidia
<holstein> you can also try the main ubuntu community, since this is not specifically related to xfce or xubuntu, and there is no constructive reason to limit your search here
<leguaani> they didn't seem interested, also I thought it could be window manager related
<holstein> i would get specifics about the hardware model and share those.. occasionally, on older machines, i'll try an older release.. or, i'll just use the vesa driver
<holstein> leguaani: try another window manager if you feel it is..
<leguaani> it's geforce fx5200m
<holstein> leguaani: the issue is, others have problems with nvidia as you mention.. the window manager is pretty well suported and tested
<leguaani> I was just seeking another opinion, in case I'm being stupid
<leguaani> ok.
<holstein> leguaani: the vesa driver is always an option
<leguaani> but my main problem is ear splitting fan noise, so I don't really care what driver I'm using if I could lower the power state?
<holstein> leguaani: have you tried the vesa driver?
<leguaani> do you been the default driver in xubuntu (sorry I'm quite new to this)
<holstein> leguaani: no.. i mean the vesa driver
<holstein> leguaani: the default in xubuntu for that hardware will be the open nvidia driver
<holstein> leguaani: then, there is the proprietary one in the repos, and a newer one you can get from the nvidia site (likely newer) and the ppa version fom xswat
<holstein> leguaani: then, you can try the vesa driver
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<leguaani> ok, I have only used the open nvidia one and few versions of proprietary one.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 is a sample one
<leguaani> uhh, sorry but what are the !things?
<holstein> i would just drop it in, and not bother with the resolution settings.. just test the driver and the fan noise issue you are trying to address
<holstein> leguaani: the !things are information from the bot.. about !vesa for example
<leguaani> okay that should have been obvious :D
<holstein> leguaani: i mention it because i have the *exact* same issue on a via chip.. i use the open chrome driver now, but, years back, i chose to use the vesa driver, since the fan noise was an issue
<leguaani> that sounds good
<holstein> sure.. and i have also had other cases (nvidia) where i just lived with the fan noise.. and other cases, where i just changed hardware
<leguaani> that post says it sets 60hz refresh, but it seems the laptop screen is only 50hz?
<holstein> could be the proprietary driver for your device needs or suuports an older kernel
<leguaani> yeah I have AMD+AMD on my desktop and Intel/Intel on my "real" laptop
<holstein> leguaani: you put that file in place, reboot, and you can remove it from a live CD or tty or recovery console and get back to where you are now
<leguaani> I'm just trying to resurrect a old laptop for checking email etc
<leguaani> ok I'll try it
<leguaani> I'll reboot now see how it goes, thanks for the help
<Rommy> Buonasera a tutti
<knome> !it | Rommy
<ubottu> Rommy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<on4aa> Hi, I just received an upgrade on xubuntu 12.04, now all browsers are slow and flash no longer works. Java is also slow.
<on4aa> Any suggestions?
<TheSheep> welcome to the future \o/
<TheSheep> but seriously, look for what slows it
<on4aa> Where can I find my automatic upgrade history log?
<xubuntu> hi all
<Guest42040> i am trying to install xubuntu on ssd
<Guest42040> how to define root file system_
<krysztal> Hi. I want to install pepper flash plugin to Maxthon browser. As it's chromium based browser, it's should be simple, but did i have to disable build-in flash plugin from it first? If yes, how?
<holstein> krysztal: you shouldnt.. i literally just install chrome, not chromium.. then you can find the plugin there if you want to try and "mis-use" it
<krysztal> Yeah, but I still don't want to install chrome... okay, fine.
<holstein> krysztal: you'll need to obtain the pepper flash
<holstein> krysztal: you strip it from chrome
<krysztal> So yeah, install, not use it
<holstein> krysztal: i assue you, this is just a fact.. if you want to use it or not is your business.. the pepperflash is in the chrome browser.. if you want it, you get it from there
<krysztal> Okay, okay. I actually want to try it, because I have little but annoying problem with normal flash, and just don't know what to do
<holstein> krysztal: there is no "normal" flash.. for linux, there is the current one, only available officially in the chrome browser, and the repo one, which is an older maintained one
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<krysztal> I meant that adobe abbandoned one
<krysztal> ...abandoned
<holstein> then, you mean the repo version.. the older one
<holstein> for which, adobe provides security updates..
<krysztal> Yeah, anyway, want to know something
<krysztal> Because I'm using script that maximize youtube player to browser window size
<krysztal> There is option to disable it by scrolling down site. It's working on windows, and don't on linux
<holstein> disable what?
<krysztal> Disable resizing
<lectus> Guys! I need your help! So, my motherboard broke and I replaced the entire computer with a new one, but added my old HDs (one with Windows 7) and the other with Xubuntu. Xubuntu still boots, but Windows stopped booting. It seems I'll have to reinstall Windows and then repair grub so it can boot Xubuntu and Windows. I'll use the new hd as storage for data. Any help is welcome on how I can do this procedure. Thanks
<krysztal> This thing: https://github.com/YePpHa/YouTubeCenter/wiki/Features#wiki-Fullscreen_Top_Player
<holstein> krysztal:  i read "i have added a script to resize.. how do i disable resizing?".. to which, i think, dont run the script
<holstein> lectus: you may.. you are not "allowed" to move windows like you are linux
<holstein> lectus: you will ask in a windows support channel
<lectus> I'm asking on how to reinstall grub guys
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lectus> I'm fine with reinstalling Windows
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> or, this specifically targeting the question.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lectus> so after running sudo grub-install
<lectus> will it detect windows?
<holstein> lectus: after referring to the above link, it *should*
<holstein> nothing about grub will prevent that
<lectus> holstein, that grub-install command can be run from a live-cd right?
<holstein> lectus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair explains how to do that, from live CD
<holstein> lectus: the other links explain how to do it from the commandline, and other ways
<lectus> thanks
<zsw__> is there a way i can go through the bios and assess my pc's database. i just got cain&able and want to test it ous.
<olivier__> need help! my wifi adapter won't turn on!!
<knome> zsw__, what "database"?
<zsw__> database that has encrypted passwords
<knome> zsw__, i'm not following you
<zsw__> theres a database i forgot the name for but it has all the passwords and user names on my pc
<slickymaster> zsw__: could it be KeePass?
<zsw__> yes thats it but i dont know how to assess it
<knome> zsw__, we're not helping you to crack passwords on this channel.
<zsw__> you dont have to walk me through that part. i just want to assess that database of my *own* passwords. its legal.
<knome> zsw__, this is as far as we go with this subject.
<zsw__> ok thats fine
#xubuntu 2014-02-22
<xubuntu047> whats up peoples.
<spacemule> Howdy, I've got a weird problem with Xubuntu 13.10. When I stop the networking service (sudo service networking stop), my desktop backgrounds disappear, and I am unable to normally logoff. I'm instead presented with a message stating, "Could not get owner of name 'org.xfce.SessionManager': no such name"
<holstein> spacemule: whats going on that you are needing to stop networking that way?
<spacemule> I plugged in my blackberry, and it identifies as a wired network, so it muddled things up, but it has occurred before (I don't recall why I restarted networking then).
<holstein> sounds like something is crashing the session?.. i would *not* plug the blackberry in, reboot, and see if everything is normal.. put it through tests.. such as restarting the network
<holstein> if that seems normal, then see if the blackberry seems to start the issue
<spacemule> holstein: I tried that last time, and it rebooted just fine, but restarting or stopping networking messes things up each time, even without the blackberry involved.
<spacemule> the only thing interesting about my install is I started from Ubuntu Server and did a minimal install, then I installed Xubuntu Desktop because the Xubuntu installed couldn't partition the way I liked
<spacemule> so I wonder if that's a factor
<holstein> likelyl
<spacemule> any idea what logs to check to see why the session crashed?
<holstein> i would either just live with it, and not do that anymore.. or i would try as another user, to test the config.. or just try working on the session a bit
<spacemule> ah, I like the other user idea! right now I've got a huge download going, but once that's done, I'll give that a try
<holstein> spacemule: you can try the guest account as well.. or just temporarily move your config file
<spacemule> alright, thanks for the help, I appreciate it
<holstein> well, we'll see if its helpful.. though, it does seems like a session issue
<George__> I have what I hope is a relatively simple problem. Just installed Xubuntu, it runs great, but now my CD/DVD drive is trying to read every few seconds even though there's nothing in the drive.
<holstein> sounds like a hardware issue
<holstein> i would just clean the drive, and make sure there is nothing in there... try and test with a live USB or some other way, to be sure its not a hardware problem
<George__> It's a bit distracting, tending toward annoying. Hmmm....the drive itself is less than two months old, and worked fine until right after installation.
<holstein> George__: ok.. well, consider testing it, as descibed about.. nothing about the OS should be causing that.. could be something you set in the bios to facilitate the instalation
<holstein> as descibed above*
<George__> Should it be visible in the file manager even when there'
<George__> s nothing in it?
<holstein> George__: no
<holstein> George__: mine is not
<George__> Alright....off to see if I can diagnose what's happening. If the problem continues, you may see me again. Thanks.
<xubuntu387> can I like install Xubuntu on the same hard drive as windows 8 on my laptop?
<xubuntu387> how do I install Xubuntu on the same hard drive as windows 8 on my laptop and still have have windows 8 install? dual boot
<xubuntu290> Hi folks, i have a question about phonetic keyboard layout
<xubuntu290> I didnt find it in default layouts, tried everything
<xubuntu290> And i realy need it ;(
<xubuntu290> Anybody!
<bazhang> using ibus?
<bazhang> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<bazhang> whats up
<xubuntu290> i should install language packs to iBus, right?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> you choose them, it will prompt you to install any missing from the ones you want to be available
<xubuntu290> it offers only chinese
<xubuntu290> maybe i have not full pack
<bazhang> what others did you want
<xubuntu290> english phonetic
<xubuntu290> and, sad to say, russian phonetic
<xubuntu290> «» — ≈ and others :)
<bazhang> english phonetic for what?
<xubuntu290> for special symbols
<bazhang> unicode?
<xubuntu290> its dificult to use while typing large text
<Sysi> xubuntu290: press alt and maybe shift and then smash you're head to keyboard
<bazhang> ∞ ?
<Sysi> should have full set
<bazhang> you wont need ibus just for unicode
<xubuntu290> Sysi, thats what i tried :) What i found - triple altgr- = —
<bazhang> Russian perhaps yes
<xubuntu290> on windows its mane layout, that works easy by installing like .exe
<xubuntu290> maybe we have the same .deb?
<xubuntu290> many*
<xubuntu290> im looking on default preferances, there are many layouts, for mac, without dead keys, extend winkeys
<xubuntu290> but no phonetic ;(
<xubuntu290> it seems i have to work in console
<treehouse> test, can anyone see this?
<cfhowlett> !test|treehouse,
<ubottu> treehouse,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<treehouse> cfhowlett: do you want me to cum in your face and shit a dick down your throat for you to choke on?
<treehouse> do you want that honey? <3 *kisses*
 * treehouse sucks cfhowlett's cock
<cfhowlett> !ops|treehouse,
<ubottu> treehouse,: Help! Channel emergeny! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - gnomefreak, cody-somerville, TheSheep, Myrtti, Pricey, knome, charlie-tca, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193 or astraljava!
<treehouse> cfhowlett: poor little cunt, are you going to cry for the ops :( ... naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
<treehouse> come here, so I can fuck you in the ass little boy :/.. perhaps that'll stop you from crying.
<treehouse> if the ops wonder why I'm doing this is because cfhowlett is spamming me with his shitty forum link:
<treehouse> <cfhowlett> Please join my forum: *censored*
<treehouse> its*
<xubuntu290> Guys  vimeos error meens that i didnt install video drivers?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu290, depends.  what's the error? and do other video sites work?
<xubuntu290> youtube works, but i think its videodriver of chrome
<xubuntu290> "cannot play on your setup"
<cfhowlett> xubuntu290, huh.  you have the xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xubuntu290> honestly im newbie and i dont know even what is it :(
<xubuntu290> i should install it by apt-get?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu290, open a terminal     sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> this will get you all kinds of codes and multimedia capabilities
<xubuntu290> im thinking about drivers as well as my touchpad sometimes becomes crazy
<xubuntu290> thx ill try right now
<irgendwer4711> I have 13.10 and bash told me cron is an unrecognized service. I lost my init scripts?
<xubuntu290> cfhowlett, 'invalid operation'
<xubuntu290> sudo apt-get xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get *install* xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> details matter
<xubuntu290> E: Invalid operation xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> sudo
<cfhowlett> apt
<cfhowlett> -get
<cfhowlett> install
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> *INSTALL*
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu290> god why am i so dumb
<xubuntu290> thx bro, im rebooting now
<cfhowlett> :)
<irgendwer4711> any ideas about cron?
<cfhowlett> !info cron
<ubottu> cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is important. Version 3.0pl1-124ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 79 kB, installed size 294 kB
<irgendwer4711> package is installed
<xubuntu290> cfhowlett, now it works in firefox and do not in chromium, great :)
<cfhowlett> so --- you're happy?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu290, also good practice for system maintenance = run these in order
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu290> yeah, im doing this periodically, now i gona know about extras, thank you
<xubuntu290> to be happy i have 1 question more, but looks like it has no answer :)
<cfhowlett> ask it
<xubuntu290> i need phonetic layout of non-english language
<cfhowlett> what, you mean on the keyboard or something?
<xubuntu290> yeah
<xubuntu290> i googled a couple of hours
<cfhowlett> xubuntu290, I got nothin
<xubuntu290> and I find 2 scripts that that did not work for me, coz were on ubuntu
<xubuntu290> not a truble, i think i can find by googling more :)
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<Arceye> Has anyone set up xubuntu as a mediacenter then connected to it via xbox to play movies over network?
<xubuntu165> Hey folks, does anybody knows how to type phonetic symbols in xubuntu?
<xubuntu165> I trieid to install phyton script, but its now working :(
<xubuntu166> muy buenas
<CodingFree> hi Xubunters, where is located the wifi information set by the wifi manager?
<Unit193> CodingFree: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<CodingFree> oh man, why it doesn't use wpa_config? :\
<Evil_Eric> hello
<Evil_Eric> is anyone alive here
<cubed_root> i'd like to use an old laptop running lubuntu and an old printer to get 'wireless printing'  is vnc the best i can hope for?
<cubed_root> *i have an old laptop running lubuntu
<cubed_root> (well, it's running xubuntu, but i'm going to use a lighter desktop)
<xubuntu915> hi
<xubuntu915> ?
<rucacc> hello im hv troubbles during the instalation of xubunto 13.10 it stops during the confguration of bcmwl-kernel-source, i need help
<rucacc> please...
<xubuntu915> hi
<rucacc> hi
<knome> !patience | rucacc
<ubottu> rucacc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> xubuntu915, hello.
<xubuntu915> how are you?
<knome> rucacc, we're all volunteers here, and answers are not always available (right away)
<knome> xubuntu915, fine. do you have a support question?
<rucacc> thank you knome
<xubuntu915> how i do for answer as you?
<narcotized> I have a rig running xubuntu and 3 x amd 280x. how can i get the fan speed for each can in percentage ?
<narcotized> i am trying with aticonfig but i am having no luck
<narcotized> nevermind, got it working
#xubuntu 2014-02-23
<longbongolungfis> hey all. came in with a simple question in regard to gtk3 apps like gedit and synaptic. namely, is there a way to configure the tooltip delay in gtk3 apps, like how it can be configured in gtk2 apps by placing for example "gtk-tooltip-timeout = 1800" in .gtkrc-2.0 in the home directory.
<longbongolungfis> i ask because gtk3 apps act a little weird in xfce, and it would be nice to have control over them in the same way i have over gtk2 apps.
<cubed_root> just discovered gnome, be curious why people prefer xubuntu over gnome (before i try installing on my main laptop)
<ethermonk> different strokes for different folks
<Unit193> Pretty much.  I'm one that can't stand the "new and improved" interface styles.
<cubed_root> i have to try gnome a bit more, but i really like it
<cubed_root> but didn't like unity for some reason
<cubed_root> i love all the options that linux gives you, just awesome
<ethermonk> gnome is the nicest of the "new and improved" managers
<ethermonk> but i still prefer xfce
<Unit193> Yes, awesomewm is an option too. ;)
<Unit193> !info awesomewm
<ubottu> Package awesomewm does not exist in saucy
<Unit193> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.15-1 (saucy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<xy86> im using the greybird theme on arch...and the right click menus seem strangely out of place with lighter backgrounds and a lighter blue highlighting
<xy86> is that what the defaul xubuntu theme is like as well?
<Unit193> xy86: I'd presume GTK3.10 and latest Greybird release?
<xy86> Unit193: it is a user-made package on aur
<xy86> im not positive
<Unit193> Yeah, figured as much.
<xy86> im mainly wondering what the default xubuntu theme looks like, because as i understand it is grebird
<Unit193> That it is.
<xy86> and it has the lighter blue and lighter backgrounds on the menus?
<Unit193> White backgrounds, light blue selection with white text.
<xy86> okay
<xy86> that show mine is
<Unit193> Problem?
<xy86> Unit193: do you mind telling me what the alpha on the top and bottom panels are?
<xy86> Unit193: not really a problem is just seemed slightly out of place compared to the darker grey used for title bars and such....just wanted to make sure my copy wasnt screwed up
<Unit193> Top: 0  Bottom: 15
<Unit193> xy86: You did select it both in appearance and window manager?
<xy86> Unit193: i did...one more thing if you dont mind
<xy86> Unit193: how many pixels tall are your top/bottom panels?
<Unit193> 24, 46.  You can also check the files under /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu in the xubuntu-default-settings package on launchpad.
<xy86> Unit193: Ok....thanks for your help
<Unit193> (If you need to reference it later or something.)  Trusty drops the lower panel and adds alpha to the top, with whiskermenu.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> (Also, the theme was created by the Shimmer Project, which has a channel here too if you're looking to give feedback.)
<xy86> good to know
<suraj> hi
<cfhowlett> suraj, greetings
<suraj> I am having problems with xrdp on my xubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> suraj, 13.04 is end of life - no longer supported.  recommend upgrade
<suraj> ok...but i just want to uninstall it for now...i tried something with xrdp but it did work so i just want to remove it so that atleast my apt-get update/upgrade/install start working agaon
<cfhowlett> suraj, sudo apt-get remove --purge xrdp
<suraj> i did that
<suraj> it yeilds this:
<suraj> chown: invalid user: ‘xrdp:xrdp’ invoke-rc.d: initscript xrdp, action "stop" failed. dpkg: error processing xrdp (--purge):  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:  xrdp E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<suraj> any ides on whats happening
<suraj> ideas*
<cfhowlett> suraj, bring this question over to #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> more eyes to see it
<suraj> okies
<suraj> r u there too?
<suraj> will connect to #ubunutu after 10 mins......(have to attend a call now)
<xy86> does anyone know the best way to get something chromeos like in xfce?
<xy86> xfce's panel would great if you could pin apps
<xy86> *work great
<Madcatyoji> anyone awake?
<genii> Probably
<Madcatyoji> I need to set up backups on my server
<Madcatyoji> someone told me to use rsnapshot
<Madcatyoji> so I grabbed it and am looking through their how-to, but I'm pretty much stumped at the first instruction.
<Madcatyoji> I run ./configure --sysconfdir=/etc
<Madcatyoji> and get a directory not found
<xubuntu410> hello
<Unit193> Hey.
<xubuntu410> where can i find a remastersys  of xubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu410: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133272/how-do-i-install-remastersys
<xubuntu410> to get an  .iso  of my  actual  envirement
<xubuntu410> thanks
<xubuntu410> another prob : mounting an win partition is refused  ,   not authorized !
<xubuntu410> although it is viewed on my desktop
<xubuntu410> may i    sudo    before trying to mount it ...
<baizon> xubuntu410: how do you mount it?
<xubuntu410> by cliking on the icon  i see on my  desktop
<baizon> pop1: this might help http://superuser.com/questions/387002/mount-usb-drive-on-ubuntu-not-authorized
<pop1> in fact i'm installing on usb ,as if a hard disk ,
<pop1> very long
<pop1> i suppose that on the installed disk  i'll find an icon    "  install xubuntu..."  ?
<ethermonk> yup.  always double check the grub install path. it usually picks wrong when you install from USB to USB
<ethermonk> no. once installed onto the USB, Xubuntu will run as it would on a hard drive (just slower)
<pop1> i better install a remastersys
<ethermonk> i use Redo Backup and Restore
<pop1> or buy another 8G  usb
<ethermonk> www.redobackup.org   a live system (based on ubuntu) for cloning drives and repairing downed systems
<pop1> ether , thanks
<pop1> i'll get a .iso  as in   remastersys  ?
<ethermonk> you don't have any CDs or DVDs you could use?
<pop1> i like keeping remaster envirement ,less expensive
<pop1> on usb key ,it's a bit faster
<ethermonk> how do i toggle Orca on and off?
<genii> Carefully?
<ethermonk> okay... so how do i get orka to shut up without killing it?
<ethermonk> or should i just make two icons in my panel for on and off?
<ethermonk> paint a target over orca, smear a lil read.. yeah this may just work
<ethermonk> red*
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/orca.1.html ethermonk
<pop1> bye for now  and thanks
<bazhang>        Insert+S toggle speech on and off.
<ethermonk> thank you. i was pressing insert + q and that wasn't working
<bazhang> np
<peyam> Hi
<bazhang> hi
<peyam> why is not menulibre available for xubutu 13.10 while it has problem with menu editing?
<bazhang> !find menulibre
<ubottu> Package/file menulibre does not exist in saucy
<peyam> you see
<pop1> hello
<bazhang> hi
<pop1> afterinstall , i lost all my envirement
<pop1> therefore i want remastersys
<ethermonk> can you provide more details?
<pop1> i made unetbootin on xubuntu trusty
<pop1> on usb key 8G
<pop1> added : gftp , unetbootin,recordmydesktop, openshot , winff,
<ethermonk> oem-config-remaster is available in the trusty repo
<pop1> then install on another usb
<ethermonk> what is it you are trying to accomplish?
<pop1> i think yes
<ethermonk> what is it you are trying to accomplish?
<pop1> i'm looking for it in u software center
<bazhang> you might wish to reconsider recordmydesktop
<ethermonk> pop1,  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/create-full-system-backup-or-custom.html
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2 (saucy), package size 880 kB, installed size 2425 kB
<ethermonk> it's not in the trusty repo, you will need to use a ppa
<pop1> kazam seems to work not so nice than recordmydesktop , when i resize .ogv
<pop1> ether , i have trusty on dvd-rw  ,and installed oem-config-remaster
<pop1> on envirement
<pop1> how can i launch :   sudo oem-config-remaster  -t  /trusty   ?
<ethermonk> pop1,  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/create-full-system-backup-or-custom.html     remastersys is not in the trusty repo, you will need to use a ppa (also i use Redo to clone out installs and know nothing about remastersys)
<peyam> !find menulibre
<ubottu> Package/file menulibre does not exist in saucy
<peyam> !find menulibre rarin
<ubottu> rarin is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<elfy> you won't find menulibre for anything but trusty
<peyam> elfy, its available for 13.04 and 12.04 not for 13.10
<peyam> while 13.10 had big issues with main menu
<elfy> peyam: it's available in a ppa
<peyam> not for 13.10
<elfy> not as far as I know
<peyam> try it! it would get it installed
<peyam> nt
<elfy> I don't need to try it
<peyam> its not working
<bazhang> from a ppa?
<peyam> please try it if you dont believe me
<peyam> if ur running 13.10
<bazhang> !find menulibre trusty
<ubottu> Found: menulibre
<peyam> not trusty
<peyam> saucy
<elfy> there is no menulibre for 13.10
<bazhang> it's *not* in 13.10
<bazhang> are you mixing repos?
<elfy> and !find won't look in ppa's so it's pointless to keep doing that
<bazhang> peyam, you have it in 13.10, where did you get if from
<peyam> bazhang, menulibre is not available for xubuntu 13.10
<bazhang> yes
<peyam> I tried it and have read it . It's strange
<peyam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/90897/menu-editor-in-xubuntu-not-alacarte
<bazhang> so whats the issue
<peyam> the issue is that main menu is not working in xubuntu13.10
<peyam> och menulibre is not available for it either
<bazhang> that doesnt make sense
<peyam> lxde menu editor is not making categories
<bazhang> it does not exist, so it cannot work
<peyam> I know. that's why im confused
<peyam> what does not exist?
<bazhang> menulibre for 13.10
<peyam> :)
<peyam> I know
<peyam> I mean i tried to install it but it's not available
<bazhang> so why are you saying thats a problem
<peyam> it is a problem since there is not a simple way to modify the main menu in 13.10
<peyam> I will contact Sean the creator of it
<serranellus> hi, guys! Are you all xubunters?
<serranellus> May I ask you about video codecs on Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> xubuntu-restricted-extras should provide most of that
<serranellus> Thx! I whish to know how to solve an issue about the lack of avi support on my Xubuntu system. I have read many posts about it, but they weren't resolutives. xubuntu-restricted-extras are already installed; I noticed that libavdevice53 is not compatible with libavdevice-extras-53. I have installed DeVeDe together with libavdevice-extras-53, then uninstalled libavdevice-extras-53 and replaced it with libavdevide53. I installed and uninstall
<serranellus> ed winff, mplayer-gui, vlc and parole. No changes: the avi are played without video every time.
<bazhang> did you install the xubuntu-restricted-extras package
<serranellus> yes
<bazhang> do you have some PPA in there that cause conflicts
<serranellus> I didn't add manually any other sources
<bazhang> please pastebin your sources.list
<serranellus> can't I paste it here? How to use pastebin?
<bazhang> go to the website paste.ubuntu.com
<serranellus> kk
<bazhang> enter the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list  there, save, and give us the url
<serranellus> ok, but maybe we could avoid the process. I understood who was the responsable...
<serranellus> https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/master-pdf-editor/ubuntu
<serranellus> I found this ppa automatically added by the software center
<bazhang> no ppa are "added automatically"
<cfhowlett> ppa has to be authorized
<bazhang> ppa-purge it , then lets proceed
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | serranellus
<ubottu> serranellus: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<serranellus> Yes, I know only that I choosed "Reinstall previous purchases" in Software Center
<serranellus> And reinstalled this bloody Pdf Master, so its ppa was "automatically added"...
<bazhang> nonetheless, purge, then lets proceed
<serranellus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6981026/
<bazhang> was the ppa-purge successful?
<serranellus> It's funny to add a ppa to purge all ppa! Do I have to proceed or may I just edit my list?
<serranellus> Ah, ok. the site was for further infos... sorry
<serranellus> I'm ready: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6981059/
<serranellus> Is it purged, bazhang?
<serranellus> Now I have to go to the work. "See" you later, thanks till here for your kind attention
<p00l3> what is the current situation on linux flash and java security holes? is there something i need worry about?
<cfhowlett> p00l3, don't use flash or java and no issues.
<Sysi> java is pretty secure if you don't use it in browser, flash should be pretty safe, especially in chrome
<p00l3> cfhowlett sometimes i need flash. i use html5 for youtube and vimeo but online streams@youtube are available only in flash.
<cfhowlett> p00l3, I'd have to agree with sysi.  that said, I've never detected a breach.  I run ubuntustudio 12.04 LTS and I've enabled my firewall.  no other protective measures ...
<p00l3> i dont remember when i used java last time. wasnt there some office programs dependence at java?
<cfhowlett> p00l3, not libreoffice ...
<p00l3> i normally install restriced-extras and addons packages but i cant install them without java?
<cfhowlett> p00l3, or you can install the restricted-extras then purge java
<p00l3> ok
<Sysi> or just check what would restricted-extras pull in and install what you want
<Sysi> or as mentioned, disable java from your browser, it's quite safe otherly
<webpanda> hi everybody, I am facing a huge temperature problem
<webpanda> +88°
<webpanda> ubuntu installed by default the right graphic drivers, so I dont know where the problem can be, has anybody an idea?
<cubed_root> are a lot of linux fans gui/interface geeks?  i'm realizing one of the best things about linux is all the desktop (aka interface) configurations you can make
<Sysi> well, there are guys that develop all that stuff
<cubed_root> not just specific configurations to your desktop, but swapping out whole desktops
<cubed_root> yea
<cubed_root> so they're developers that really like designing different gui's
<cubed_root> and i'm not complaining, i think it's awesome
<cubed_root> running in gnome 3 right now
<cubed_root> and still have to check out gnome classic and fallback
<Dan_D> Is there a command to update the OS itself? To the latest one?
<bekks> Dan_D: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cfhowlett> Dan_D, sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> fasterrrr. :P
<Dan_D> Ah, thanks
<cubed_root> does the first command make sure the update tool is the latest?
<bekks> cubed_root:No. It ensures you have the current lists of updates.
<cubed_root> ok thanks
<serranellus> Hi again, bazhang! Hi everybody. Could you help me in solving the video problem (=black screen) during the avi files reproduction?
<newbie36> hmm hey guys can someone help
<bekks> newbie36: Depends on your issue.
<newbie36> i am new to linux, (win xp vista) and wanna install a new linux os.    for bitcoin mining.  Pc i am upgrading.  What os is best to start with ? coming from windows, and
<newbie36> i am downloading xubuntu
<xubuntu599> hallo someone knows how to install xubuntu in samsung np915s3g ?
<xubuntu599> it boots but after that it does nothing
<xubuntu599> some knows a tutorial somwhere some how'?
<bekks> xubuntu599: Define "it does nothing" please.
<bekks> newbie36: Well, start with installing Ubuntu.
<newbie36> bekks: is xubuntu good I am downloading now
<bekks> newbie36: Sure, why not.
<newbie36> ok i have r9 270x gpu and need to install the drivers for this, Where can i find these for linux? and where can I find tutorial for xbuntu
<newbie36> bekks: ubove question please
<newbie36> above
<bekks> newbie36: Sounds like an AMD/ATI GPU. I am sorry, I never used/will use AMD/ATI GPUs :)
<bekks> !ati | newbie36
<ubottu> newbie36: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<newbie36> ok cool thanks
<newbie36> ok can i put the iso on a usb to install xubuntu on the computer
<newbie36> bekks:
<bekks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<newbie36> bekks: ok i went to bios, and it doesnt even give me and option for usp bootup. wierd, so i guess i burn it to a cd then?
<knome> newbie36, if you downloaded the latest version, it won't fit a CD, you'll need to use a DVD
<newbie36> yes dvd , i have win 8 preview on the computer and i put in the usb but cant get it to load/start install. I try to boot from usb but there is no option for that
<knome> newbie36, then your BIOS doesn't either support that, or you need to have the USB drive inserted, or the USB device is shown under hard drives
<newbie36> hmm wierd I tried now to update bios , gives a message saying , no update needed...
<newbie36> so i guess dvd it is.
<bekks> newbie36: I have no clue what you are trying, neither I do know whats "usp boot"?
<newbie36> lol
<newbie36> ok
<newbie36_> bekks: when i try to cd to downloads it doesnt work in terminal
<bekks> newbie36_: The directory is named "Downloads".
<newbie36_> yes i put that , and its not working
<newbie36_> ok got it to work sorry
<newbie36_> if it says "is a directory"  does that mean i am in it? or
<newbie36_> got it , i have so much to learn
<bekks> If it says "it is a directory", then it tells you "it is a directory".
<newbie36_> is this how i download a file  in terminal    curl -o driver.zip http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<newbie36_> or do i need to add the -- referer link
<newbie36_> bekks:
<bekks> "wget link"
<newbie36_> sorry
<bekks> newbie36_: And do NOT install any drivers like you are about to do.
<bekks> You WILL break your system.
<newbie36_> why???
<newbie36_> http://blog.truepps.com/complete-guide-to-mine-scrypt-on-xubuntu-13-10/               I AM following this guide
<bekks> BEcause Ubuntu is not Windows, and you should not download and install software like you do when using windows.
<bekks> !ati | newbie36_
<ubottu> newbie36_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bekks> Please follow that link. Do not follow 3rd party guides.
<newbie36_> why???
<bekks> I just told you.
<newbie36_> lol   great
<newbie36_> do i need to do all installs in terminal?
<bekks> No.
<newbie36_> bekks:  this guide says unbuntu.  is it the same as xubuntu
<bekks> xubuntu is ubuntu minus Unity plus XFCE.
<newbie36_> ok if i use browser to go to amd and download the drivers can i install it this way with terminal??
<newbie36_> withOUT terminal
<newbie36_> bekks:
<bekks> No.
<bekks> And do NOT install drivers like that.
<bekks> Follow the ubuntu documentation please, as the link has been provided two times now.
<newbie36_> yes but its not clear for me a newbie
<newbie36_> thanks will keep at it
<newbie36_> like what is the fxglr drivers???
<bekks> fglrx is the closed source binary driver from AMD/ATI. Read the second paragraph here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<newbie36_>  I am at 2.  and im lost
<bekks> Where are you lost exactly?
<newbie36_> is says easy way to install is go to additional drivers manager ,,,  Where?
<newbie36_> lol
<newbie36_> do i go to the fglrx-installer link and download what?
<bekks> click on the top left icon on your desktop, and the search dialog will open, type "software", click on "software and updates", click on the "additional drivers" tab.
<newbie36_> top left is home folder
<sleezio> hello, does xubuntu not come with a usb image writer installed?
<newbie36_> ok found it, nothing
<Unit193> dd?
<sleezio> Unit193, GUI
<newbie36_> ok found additional drivers
<sleezio> seems like every distro of linux i've used has had an image writer installed by default, i don't see one in xubuntu
<Unit193> sleezio: Not that I know of, but unetbootin or usb-creator-gtk are two options.
<sleezio> thanks
<newbie36_> bekks: Enable the Source Code repository in Synaptic Package Manger where is this
<bekks> In the synaptic package manager? :)
<newbie36_> I can not find this
<Unit193> You can look in Software Sources (from the Settings Manager) and change them there as well.
<newbie36_> nope still nothing
<newbie36_> cant find it in xubuntu
<bekks> You have to install synaptic before.
<newbie36_> lol
<newbie36_> i can see why linux is not so popular
<bekks> Because in Windows, you dont have to install software you want to use? :P
<newbie36_> i install synaptic now, do i need to restart
<bekks> No.
<newbie36_> is it only used in terminal?
<newbie36_> cause i dont see it anywhere
<bekks> open a terminal, type: "gksu synaptic"
<newbie36_> nope just hangs , no luck
<newbie36_> got it
<xubuntu648> wat
<newbie36_> k  how long does it take to When generating package : ubuntu/precise.. Terminal seems frozen and shows blue curser
<newbie36_> bekks: i am stuck on the 3.3   part can you help
<newbie36_> i got the 3 deb files in a the folder and one changes file
<bekks> There is no 3.3
<newbie36_> sorry 3.   do i now go to #4 or do I do the note parts
<bekks> "Remember to uninstall the AMD proprietary fglrx graphics if it is already installed and reboot your system."
<newbie36_> i have no idea? that step is where? did i miss it
<bekks> Did you install fglrx before or not?
<newbie36_> i did it through the additional drivers not sure if it is fglrx
<bekks> Then check that, in the additional drivers, again.
<newbie36_> it is on the using x.org.x server option. not the other 2 with the fglrx
<newbie36_> am i wrong?
<bekks> I dont know what you are seeing.
<newbie36_> i am in the additional drivers tab in the software and updates
<bekks> pastebin "sudo dpkg -l | grep fglrx" please.
<bekks> !pastebin | newbie36_
<ubottu> newbie36_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbie36_> when i put that in terminal , nothing happens?
<bekks> So fglrx is not installed.
<newbie36_> yes
<newbie36_> i did not click that option on that additional drivers screen
<newbie36_> i am on the section 3.1 part 3
<bekks> newbie36_: and?
<newbie36_> in the note for that section do i have to do the command there or do i go to next step
<newbie36_> i go to install the created debs now.
<newbie36_> it says select generate dis specific driver package, and continue -i agree   how do i get there do i enter the
<bekks> newbie36_: That section has different commands for different releases. Choose the one matching the release you are on.
<newbie36_> yes at the note sections  is has another line.    do i need to do that, im confused.
<newbie36_> ssudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run
<bekks> newbie36_: Calm down. Do you have fglrx installed? No. No answer to the question: "If I have fglrx installed, then..."
<newbie36_> sorry , its frustrating.,  not installed. not sure where that step is.  I have 3 deb files now. thats all i know.
<bekks> newbie36_: So calm down. Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<newbie36_> xub 13.10
<bekks> newbie36_: Then read:  3.1.1
<bekks> newbie36_: I stringly advise you to instantly stop doing what you are doing, if you do not even find the single sentence matching your ubuntu version in that section. Really: you are about to brbeak your system.
<xubuntu121> Hi posso sapere una cosa?
<newbie36_> is there any other linux or all in one installer for me to get the computer up and running so i can mine
<bekks> newbie36_: you have to setup all requirements for mining manually - in every distro.
<xubuntu121> If ill istall xubuntu LTS it will to recent LTS 14.04?
<newbie36_> how do guys get mining with linux on a usb. to work then, is it really this long to setup
<bekks> newbie36_: It is a long way. It is not setup in 10 minutes.
<newbie36_> ssudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run   when i enter this i get nothing?  i got the 3 deb files. and the run file
<bekks> newbie36_: I am resting that case. You are about to break your system.
<newbie36_> how? i have done the steps as it is?
<bekks> I told you several times now. Obviously you arent even reading what people tell you. So I am out of whatever you are doing there.
<newbie36_> lol bekks < i appreciate your help and encouragement. I am here trying to learn and get help. If i follow the steps and you wanted me to , how can i screw it up.
<bekks> newbie36_: I told you more than once how and why you are going to screw it up. There is nothing more to say.
<newbie36_> thank you.
<Loafy> HI, has anyone figured out how to get past the issues with Nvidia-Prime in 13.10?
#xubuntu 2015-02-16
<natuzi> Guys, who has Handbrake here?
<Lyze> Hello :) Whenever I idle for some minutes the screen turns black (which is normal). When i reactivate the screen i can login again but then when i click login the screen turns black and after about 30 sec. i see again the login mask
<Lyze> 14.04 64bit
<Lyze_> http://youtu.be/Oqn3Rr5oxvk this is a video to the error
<fran_> Hello , I recently install xubuntu on my pc, but when I open firefox, and navigate the system goes slow , like when I watch videos on youtube , it gets slow, and ends " stopping " without responding to any command, only restarting .. that I can do? It is the first time I use an operating system other than xp , and I never want to xp ... sorry my bad Inglés is use the translate
<tyrog> I was glad to know that a new Xfce release is close. Will we be able to get it in Xubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<PrCZeK> Please, can anyone help me with this ? http://youtu.be/rr7r8GHOmlc?t=1m4s When i use FN+F3 for down volume and after this use any random combination then it will freeze my keyboard and i cant type
<XubuntuUser> After updated xfce-desktop, Xfce forgets desktop icons positions
<XubuntuUser> how can i fix tahat?
<luroh> anyone else noticing desktop icons getting reordered between reboots?
<luroh> (it started a week or two ago)
<XubuntuUser> i'm using xubuntu 14.04
<brainwash_> bug 1335492
<ubottu> bug 1335492 in xfdesktop "[4.11.8] Desktop icons rearrange on each login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335492
<luroh> great, thanks brainwash_!
<XubuntuUser> i hate this bug!!!!
<brainwash_> there is a potential patch which will fix it, an updated package will land in 14.04 "soon"
<luroh> even better :)
<XubuntuUser> very annoying
<brainwash_> you can install the previous package and pin it, so it won't get updated automatically
<brainwash_> this can be easily done with the synaptic package manager
<XubuntuUser> i know
<XubuntuUser> i will try
<PrCZeK> Ok guys :D now Can u help me too ? Please, can anyone help me with this ? http://youtu.be/rr7r8GHOmlc?t=1m4s When i use FN+F3 for down volume and after this use any random combination then it will freeze my keyboard and i cant type
<brainwash_> sidi, any idea ^
<sidi> interesting
<sidi> that could be X11 deciding that the volume notification is a menu? or some other app having a menu opening, but without rendering on top?
<sidi> i'd go for this first
<sidi> that's the only case when X will block all keyboard input
<sidi> the second option could be some severe bug in libkeybinder, making it decide all of a sudden that all key hits are VolumeUp/Down ?
<brainwash_> so, kill xfce4-volumed and test again?
<sidi> does the volume notification repeat when you type the "F" PrCZeK ?
<sidi> and, does this happen systematically?
<sidi> brainwash_, yeah. and also, open up a clean session with NO apps opened or autostarted, run xfce4volumed and a terminal and test again
<sidi> but but but
<sidi> libkeybinder is unsupported
<sidi> xvd needs to be ported to Xfce's keyboard infrastructure
<sidi> quite urgently actually
<sidi> and if it's a X11 bug, good luck debugging it
<sidi> (in that case the issue would be notify-osd/xfce4-notifyd/something-else-related, but probably not xvd)
<PrCZeK> sidi it block only alfanumeric i can use F1-F12 function key
<XubuntuUser> i cant install previous version of xffdesktop using synaptic
<brainwash_> XubuntuUser, force version?
<PrCZeK> sidi:  i can Up, down volume sometimes its freeze on up sometimes on down. its random, after i click sometimes the keys again it will unblock. i will test it and said after a few minutes
<sidi> PrCZeK, i'm sorry but i actually dont know why it happens :/
<brainwash_> XubuntuUser, you will have to downgrade xfdesktop4 and xfdesktop4-data
<sidi> i suspect a libkeybinder bug
<sidi> sadly i cant debug this
<PrCZeK> okej no problem
<sidi> and there is nowhere to submit patches to anyway
<sidi> the project is abandoned
<sidi> maybe the people in #xorg know how to debug this kind of bugs
<XubuntuUser> http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<PrCZeK> ok, i will try, or can I change xfce-volume to anything else ?
<XubuntuUser> i downgraded xfdesktop and xfdesktop-data ant i resolved my problem
<XubuntuUser> thanks
<sidi> PrCZeK, best is to uninstall it in your case
<sidi> PrCZeK, you can create manual commands in the keyboard config, using "aplay", to replace it
<sidi> at least if you use ALSA
<sidi> if you use PulseAudio, no idea
<PrCZeK> sidi: what Can you remember me to uninstall
<PrCZeK> I used PulseAudio, now i killed it, start Alsa and xfce-volumed and its same
<sidi> yeah
<sidi> just dont use xfce4-volumed
<sidi> unfortunately i know i wont be able to fix this bug
<sidi> at some point it will be rewritten, and then the bug should be gone
<PrCZeK> sidi: but probably it disable my fn keys for volume
<sidi> PrCZeK, it will. I suggest you create manual keyboard shortcuts using something like "aplay". Unfortunately I cannot fix the issue, so you have to choose which problem you prefer to live with :-(
<PrCZeK> Ah i forget, so i create manual shortcuts thanks :)
<PrCZeK> sidi: i tried install KDE and the same bug i think it will be HW problem :/ but on Win it works well. So maybe something in kernel i will try xubuntu 12 cause it works well i think :) thanks for help
<sidi> PrCZeK, oh then you should definitely talk to the people in #xorg
<sidi> or write a bug report against the X11 server / Mir server
<sidi> not sure what Ubuntu is using any more
<PrCZeK> i will try thanks i will join the channel
<sidi> they will be able to help you find the issue, and hopefully even fix it
<sidi> good luck PrCZeK !
<PrCZeK> thanks :) and thanks for usefull information
<DaveES> After I install 14.04.1 and I try to shell to a terminal prompt using crtl-alt-F2 the screen is blank, if I load the liveCD ctrl-alt f keys work I've tried to find something on line but have found nothing
<PrCZeK> sidi: hi, in #xorg said me try livecd, lol again bugged, but I reset BIOS, and unlock FN key, now when i want to change volume, i only pres F3 without FN and it works fine
<PrCZeK> but i can't exit windows with alt+f4 but i think i will survive it :D
<holstein> you can remap what you need, PrCZeK
<PrCZeK> holstein: yes i know thanks
<bren_comp> Minor question about the panel: Some of the icons on the window buttons are the defaults as opposed to the icon set I have. Any reason for it?
<elfy> perhaps there is no specific one in the icon set
<elfy> no way of telling without knowing what icons
<bren_comp> Alright. I'm using Numix, which has all icons set in 48x48. http://i.imgur.com/paAeJYb.png You can see in the Whisker Menu that XChat has it's own icon, but on the panel it reverts to the default.
<ochosi> bren_comp: known issue, tell the developers to fix the app and to respect the icon-theme when setting the appicon instead of hardcoding it
<ochosi> has nothing to do with xfce unfortunately, so there's nothing we can fix
<bren_comp> Ah alright. I appreciate the response, I'll definitely file an issue.
<elfy> thanks ochosi :)
<ochosi> bren_comp: good, the more people complain about this, the more likely it is that app developers one day fix that...
<ochosi> elfy: np
<elfy> bren_comp: you might find it better to try hexchat - as that's more likely to have someone looking - prior to removing xchat, we were looking at changing over
<elfy> just fyi ofc
#xubuntu 2015-02-17
<GeekDude> Crazy issue, but the graphics stack crashes when I go to the chrome download page in firefox
<holstein> GeekDude: odd.. not sure that thats a "stack" issue..
<holstein> interestingly enough, that happened to me on a windows vista machine i had just wiped and setup fresh the other day.. i grabbed the installer on another machine..
<GeekDude> I forget what I did
<GeekDude> wget I think
<Unit193> Perhaps view the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/lightdm/* and ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log?
<Unit193> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb though :P
<GeekDude> For some reason the computer keeps saying "system program problem detected" as well
<Unit193> Likely because a crash log in /var/crash/
<holstein> GeekDude: when tryihng to run the installer deb?
<GeekDude> just browsing to the page in firefox
<GeekDude> I'd do some tests but I'm currently running apt-get upgrade
<holstein> right.. as i said, i had that *same* issue in an older version of vista that had not been patched up and updated
<holstein> i assumed it was flash related, or something on the page that the browser didnt render, or like to or understand nhow to render
<holstein> i didnt report it to google..
<GeekDude> oh, you mean the "system program problem detected" issue
<GeekDude> I installed chrome a long time ago
<GeekDude> this computer has just been sitting powered off for the last few months
<GeekDude> I turned it on and got that popup twice
<GeekDude> then got it again just now
<holstein> sure.. so, it could be *anything*.. though, my first step,since its been offline, would be the update
<GeekDude> That's what I'm doing now
<GeekDude> I figured it couldn't hurt :p
<holstein> then, i would test the hard drive and other components..
<GeekDude> I finished the apt-get upgrade and rebooted
<GeekDude> when I turned it back on I got that system program problem detected again
<GeekDude> this time I also got a "Sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error", it says the error is with /usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume
<holstein> sure.. what problem? i get those messages all the time with ubuntu mate 14.04.. i read, filed what was necessary, and disabled the poppups
<holstein> i would grab the exact error and try searching
<elfy> also remove the crash report from /var/crash if you're not doing any more with it
<elfy> if the report is sitting there I think it will keep trying
<holstein> yup ^
<elfy> running the *next* version I've aliased it ...
<GeekDude> I'll get openssh-server installed and copy it over here to my computer
<GeekDude> This is from the only file in /var/crash https://gist.github.com/66e188bc05521be21e35
<GeekDude> I'm not opposed to just reformatting the system if you think it'd help
<elfy> so let it report - if it's a dupe then it should ask you if you want to 'me too' existing
 * GeekDude runs sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<holstein> thats my regular routine.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<GeekDude> well, I was kind of tied up with getting crash logs to finish updating
<holstein> yeah. its cool, its just that there may be a patch applied that addresses soemthing
<GeekDude> well, no crashes so far
<GeekDude> firefox still crashes the graphics though
<holstein> crashes the graphics?
<GeekDude> yeah
<holstein> try and isolate flash and other variables..
<GeekDude> Well, I first noticed this issue on a clean install a few months ago
<GeekDude> holstein: The symptoms of the
<GeekDude> "crash" are that I can't see what's happening until I fool around with changing the VT and opening/closing the laptop lid
<holstein> right, but whats the cause? i have a fresh install of vista, that is quite out of date.. it crashed on some web content, but, i expected that
<GeekDude> /var/log/Xorg.0.log says "Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration"
<holstein> you mean, just opening firefox crashes the graphics?
<GeekDude> and to include /sys/class/drm/card0/error and the full dmesg
<holstein> you can try disbling or enabling acceleration..
<GeekDude> holstein: opening firefox and browsing to http://google.com/chrome
<holstein> ah.. what content is at that page, though? can you look? and see what is creating the issue? i would use another browser to view the elements
<GeekDude> Well, they have a fancy 3d javascript display
<holstein> i bet
<GeekDude> ok, graphics aren't crashing anymore but firefox still is
<holstein> but, if you dont have a "fancy 3d javascript ready" browser, then, you may get crashes, or breakage
<holstein> for me, i would just wget the deb, if i need it
<holstein> i wouldnt bother with making my firefox compatible with that one page..
<GeekDude> I've already got chrome and it works fine on that page
<holstein> there are a lot of changes and updates coming for technologies..
<holstein> no need to try and make firefox compatible with a page you dont really need access to
<GeekDude> Well, I was just kind of curious
<GeekDude> it leaves a bad impression
<holstein> of?
<GeekDude> Xubuntu, at the least
<knome> wow. now you lost me in the thought process...
<holstein> yeah? but, xubuntu is not responsible for any of the stuff there.. not the page, or firefox code.. etc
<GeekDude> Doesn't leave a bad impression on me, but it left somewhat of an impression on my father
<holstein> i mean, if google wants to push the limits, then, they'll get pushed, and some things get left behind
<GeekDude> he thinks it's some kind of anti-google conspiracy by mozilla
<knome> so what has that got to do with xubuntu?
<holstein> GeekDude: so what if it is.. they make competing products..
<GeekDude> Xorg.0.log https://gist.github.com/928804c1390a1de6f0d0 and the specified file https://gist.github.com/b2441db5253591eea993 and dmesg https://gist.github.com/d74a6db4b529b1563560
<GeekDude> in case anyone wants to look through them
<xubuntu45w> How can I upgrade the official kernel of Xubunto ( 3.13) to 3.16?
<Unit193> You can't upgrade the official kernel of Xubuntu to 3.16.
<Unit193> Oh right, hwe.
<eikon81g> Is there anyone available to take a question regarding an issue in Ubuntu 14.10 and Xfce regarding the volume buttons (fn+vol up /dn/mute)
<eikon81g> ?
<bluesabre> eikon81g: what's your question?
<eikon81g> thanks I will copy paste what I had written out..
<eikon81g> I am using Ubuntu 14.10 with xfce and when I was running unity my volume controls on the keyboard (fn + vol up / fn + vol dn / fn + mute) worked fine but after the xfce install (or so I think) the volume buttons quit working. I did some research and I have the Indicator plugin running to make volume adjustments which works fine but I'd like to have my buttons available to use. After researching some I saw that there are bug repo
<eikon81g> <eikon81g> rts in place already for this issue but I was unable to get my buttons working again after following a few of the fixes that were posted in the ubuntu forums. I don't recall the exact commands but they had to do with resetting pule info in a .dconf file I believe.. I may need to do some more research / investigating but I figured this would be a good avenue to get going in the right direction.. Thanks in advance
<eikon81g> thanks bluesabre btw..
<Unit193> (My idea was either to install the xubuntu task to make sure he's not missing settingsd or something, or try a live image from the Xubuntu website to see if it has the same issues.)
<bluesabre> that's probably the way to go... there can be conflicting things when running alongside unity, something other than xfce may have claimed the keybindings for your volume buttons
<eikon81g> Live image? Like a bootable usb of the distro?
<Unit193> eikon81g: Right, a clean slate so to speak.
<eikon81g> ok I see what you are saying there.. So try running a live image of xubuntu standalone. test the key functions and if they work properly then the issue lies in a setting that has more or less been over-run?
<bluesabre> you can also install the "xubuntu-desktop" package and when logging in make sure to select the "Xubuntu Session" session
<Unit193> bluesabre: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ if you please. ;)
<bluesabre> yeah, that :)
<eikon81g> ah ha. I can do that : )
<bluesabre> I usually don't help out in the support channel
<bluesabre> :)
<eikon81g> well I appreciate it (both of ya)
<rww> ^ makes it install the task, not the metapackage, right?
<Unit193> rww: Right.  Bad things™ happen with just the package, it'll miss things.
<eikon81g> >> eikon81g@eikon81g-MM061:~$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<eikon81g> [sudo] password for eikon81g:
<eikon81g> Reading package lists... Done
<eikon81g> Building dependency tree
<eikon81g> Reading state information... Done
<eikon81g> xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<eikon81g> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<bluesabre> Unit193, rww: ah, now I've learned something :)
<eikon81g> so were there any changes? (I am pretty much a noob on Linux) so sorryu
<eikon81g> metapackage? Oh man I have a lot to learn
<eikon81g> fml I just got assigned BATH duty with the kiddo I am going to hang around and if you guys are still here and available I will be back If not I will keep cruising. You don't know how much it means to get some top notch support like this. I really appreciate it and I promise if I could avoid leaving right now I totally would.. BrB
<Unit193> eikon81g: You already have the metapackage, can you try 'xubuntu-desktop^' rather than 'xubuntu-desktop'?  Also, might be good to check if there are any unity or gnome components running that could interfere.
<bluesabre> eikon81g: I need to head out now as well.  Be sure to try switching sessions in the login screen and select the Xubuntu session, it may resolve the issue... otherwise you can get a clearer picture with a live image as previously suggested
<Unit193> Right, exactly what he said.
<eikon81g> kk I will get on this asap thanks a million yall
<eikon81g> I am back at it (if you guys are still here..) the command with the ^ ran and it made some changes ..
<eikon81g> Once it runs do I need to restart?
<eikon81g> restarting.. be back soon
<eikon81g> well no dice after restart using the command with ^ included..
<Dave42> hea all
<Dave42> need help how do i fix the black screen bug in 14.10
<pleia2> if you apply all updates it should go away
<Dave42> i did
<eikon81g> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Dave42> so what do i now then to fix it
<eikon81g> did you install the video drivers specific to your hardware? (just wondering) I am really not qualified to help but I like to learn
<Dave42> let me look
<eikon81g> there is a terminal command that I used, my machine has an nvidia chipset
<Dave42> says no drivers available
<eikon81g> http://www.tecmint.com/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-10/
<eikon81g> it has a section like halfway down about installing the closed source drivers..
<eikon81g> do you know what video hardware you have?
<eikon81g> Like I said I am far from proficient I just wanted to try to help :\ I may not be doing much sorry..
<Dave42> ati card
<eikon81g> For AMD graphics card, “Radeon” is the open-source driver and it’s installed by default in Ubuntu 14.10 as well, but if you want to install the closed-source driver, you will have to run.
<eikon81g> $ sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<eikon81g> so that may help some issues.. but there may be more to it..
<Dave42> ok
<eikon81g> when does the issue happen? After you come back from sleep or?
<Dave42> doing it right now
<eikon81g> ok you will want to restart afterwards and then try to re-create the issue once you boot back up..
<Dave42> the monitor just goes to sleep after a few minutes
<eikon81g> right is there acpi settings in your bios that could be triggering it?
<Dave42> dotn think so
<eikon81g> I'd look into the power settings on your hardware as well just to make sure there is not a setting in there..
<eikon81g> just a thought. No problem
<Dave42> where would that be at
<eikon81g> in the bios it really depends is it a laptop or a desktop
<eikon81g> ?
<Dave42> desktop
<eikon81g> ok so in the BIOS there may be a selection for ACPI or Power settings and I'd look for anything that says sleep or hibernate
<eikon81g> disable those if they are there..
<eikon81g> again just another troubleshooting step eventually you will narrow it down.. I may not be the one to lead you there directly but as you troubleshoot we may stumble on it or someone may read what we've done and get to the issue directly
<eikon81g> are you on the machine now?
<Dave42> yes
<Dave42> want me to restart?
<eikon81g> if you did the graphics driver install I would.. did the terminal complete the install?
<Dave42> yes
<eikon81g> ok yea, I would restart and see if that fixed it. How long does it take for your monitor to go to sleep? Is it always happening at a set increment?
<Dave42> a few minutes
<eikon81g> so you just leave the machine up and when you come back from being away and the screen just wont turn back on.. you just have to hold the power button to reboot it right?
<Dave42> move the mouse or touch teh spacebar and it comes back
<eikon81g> did you read the bug notes?
<eikon81g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1283938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283938 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Samsung NP535U4X-S01TH] Ubuntu 14.04 blank screen after wakeup from sleep" [Medium,Incomplete]
<eikon81g> oh that is the 14.04 bug my fault
<Dave42> ok i install teh ati drivers so i just have to restart and it should go away huh
<eikon81g> it may fix it..
<remline> ..."Have you mooed today?"...
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I have a fun issue with my graphics sometimes resetting to an old state (eg. at login time), which then requires forcing the screen to redraw to see my windows again
<kblin> any idea what could be causing this?
<kblin> it's happening occasionally, but today it's really, really annoying
<cfhowlett> kblin, desktop/laptop?
<kblin> cfhowlett: desktop
<cfhowlett> kblin, most likely suspects given a sudden appearance of this problem:  graphics card failing or card isn't seated properly.
<cfhowlett> kblin, if a long-standing problem: gpu drivers
<kblin> I've seen this again and again, so I also suspect the drivers
<kblin> It's on an nvidia card, running nouveau drivers
<kblin> basically what ubuntu installed, I didn't do anything with it
<kblin> but I'm also not offered to install the binary divers
<kblin> I also suspect it's related to browser tabs running flash, so I have the hunch it's more the 2d drawing code
<kblin> I'll try installing them manually
<cfhowlett> kblin, sounds like a plan.
<kblin> just have a long-running compute job going at the moment that'll take a couple of more days to finish, but I guess I'll have to cope
<kblin> hmm, or it's acting up if I have LibreOffice open
<cfhowlett> kblin, when you see graphics glitches across apps like that = hardware or drivers issue.
<kblin> well, it's xorg that glitches
<kblin> but yes, I guess it's a driver issue
<cfhowlett> :) or that ...
<kblin> it's just weird that jockey doesn't even offer to install the nvidia binary driver
<cfhowlett> kblin, hey, more eyes available in #ubuntu
<kblin> right, but then I'll just get into discussions on how xfce is the reason and I should be using that annoying new ubuntu thing instead, whatever it was called
<cfhowlett> LOL, yeah we do sometimes get a bit myopic over there.
<kblin> I mean, I'm also pretty sure that this isn't an XFCE issue, but I've had too many of those discussions
<cfhowlett> kblin, completely understandable
<kblin> I'm not entirely fond of xfce, I really liked the way gnome 2 worked
<kblin> but as that's pretty dead, xfce is the least annoying variant I found
<kblin> and in the end of the day, I want to get my work done, not fiddle with desktop environments
<cfhowlett> kblin, there is ubuntu-gnome   official flavor
<kblin> right, but that's gnome3, which also goes for this "let's not give the user any reasobable way to configure the look&feel" philosophy
<elfy> maybe mate - that's likely to be official soon
<kblin> might give that a try once it is
<jatt> I don't seen much difference between gnome 2 and xfce they work very similaar
<skinofstars> hey all. does xubuntu use lightdm?
<slickymasterWork> yes skinofstars
<skinofstars> slickymasterWork: thanks
<slickymasterWork> np
<eikon81g> Bluesabre: are you around?
 * sidi sends a squad of rabid squirrels to bluesabre's house to wake him up
<eikon81g> lol I was working with him a lilttle last night on an issue.. got a good lead from him and unit193 I just wanted to thank them : )
<sidi> ah thats very kind of you
<sidi> I'll cancel the squirrels then
<eikon81g> Loll
<sidi> i'll tell them when i see them on
<eikon81g> Well it was the least I could do. Thank you.. I figured I may end up needing more help down the line, ya know..
<eikon81g> thanks
<sidi> :-)
<sidi> no worries
<sidi> you can also help by advocating Xfce and FOSS, reporting bugs you encounter, etc :-)
<sidi> anyway
 * sidi goes back to work
<eikon81g> will do
<eikon81g> Hello all I had a question about the Xubuntu 14.10 Live distro..
<holstein> eikon81g: sure.. ask.. maybe a volunteer can answer
<eikon81g> I am testing out the functions and they are working great but I have one issue with the boot time. I have been running Ubuntu 14.10 with Xfce installed and it was pretty quick but I was having issues with the hard volume keys on my machine
<eikon81g> thanks holstein
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys is what i would refer to
<eikon81g> Everything is running fine on the live distro but the boot time is excruciating. Probably 7+minutes to load up
<eikon81g> I will check that out holstein
<holstein> the "boot time" will be different when installed.. though, if something is hanging, due to misconfiguration, or bad/failing hardware, who knows
<Unit193> Remove  quiet splash  from the boot options to see what.
<holstein> i will install, and update.. and use the most up to date software, and test and isolate
<eikon81g> Ok is there a log that I can look at? someone was saying var/??.log
<holstein> yup ^ you can see what is posting with the quietsplash option
<Unit193> /var/log/boot.log
<holstein> eikon81g: sure, but, for me, i would want to simply remove the live iso from the equation, since, its not going to run live, and, i would want to apply "updates" as see if a "Fix" is there
<eikon81g> ok. I will go with that so I may just dive in and do the full install check the boot time and if it is slow then I will run the quietsplash option
<eikon81g> one other thing this machine uses "SpeedStep" and that option is in my bios is that ubuntu friendly?
<eikon81g> thanks Unit193 as well you guys are great :)
<holstein> eikon81g: try disabling it.. if they company wants to faciliate "ubuntu friendly" they can.. if not, try setting options in the bios and see what happens
<eikon81g> right on I was just checking with the brains of the operation to see if there were any users who had improvements or what not with this hardware and that setting.
<holstein> eikon81g: dont know what hardware you have, but, i have disabled that in the bios, as well as other "features" to faciliate installing an operating system the hardware didnt promise support for, specifically
<eikon81g> ok cool. I didn't want to disable it since it is "working" (from what I can tell) so if I wont lose any speed in doing so then I will probably take that oout of the equation as well
<eikon81g> I was downloading the system profiler and benchmark software as we speak to double check some stuff as well
<holstein> i would read about what "speed step" is, and does.. disabling it likely will disable CPU scaling, and not make the machine any slower
<holstein> might, in fact, make it faster.. or cause it to use moree battery.. you'l have to test and isolate and see..
<eikon81g> gotcha holstein I will digg in a little. I really appreciate the assistance
<holstein> eikon81g: sure.. welcome
<eikon81g> I was looking at the boot.log to see if I can see any obvious issues with the boot what usually designates an issue or can you tell what processes are taking the longest (sorry all just learning all the ins and out's I'll get better)
<holstein> well, i would first get a normal boot happening..otherwise, you are using older packages, and booting live
<eikon81g> ah ha this makes sense. LOL I will go that route and pick back up if there are issues.
<holstein> eikon81g: well, you should backup becuase *all* hard drives will fail.. you should make backups regardless, and ASAP
<eikon81g> will do, I am experimenting with a few setups at the moment and so far I am a fan of the Xubuntu appearance so I may just scrap my last install and run this one fresh
 * eikon81g bows graciously to holstein and unit193 
<eikon81g> Thanks again, I'll be back after I tinker.. :)
<holstein> eikon81g: cheers
<eikon81g> later
<thoffmeyer> ill see if I can find a pic
<eikon81g> hey holstein are you around?
<holstein> eikon81g: yup
<eikon81g> Sorry I was chatting in the other room about what we were talking about earlier (SpeedStep) I wasn't sure my processor was running at the right speed but it turns out it's fine
<eikon81g> I was gonna ask you since you said you run a similar one. I think I got it.
<eikon81g> Sorry to bug :\
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> its just scaling, AFAIK
<holstein> i remember disabling it when i had it, so it would perform at full speed
<eikon81g> that's what I was thinking because this machine runs plugged in so to me the power saving isn't worth the loss of speed
<eikon81g> they said to leave it on and in my research earlier it said that Ubuntu could work with speed step fine so I was on the ence i may do what we were talking about and just run with it off to see what changes
<eikon81g> they said to leave it on and in my research earlier it said that Ubuntu could work with speed step fine so I was on the fence i may do what we were talking about and just run with it off to see what changes
<eikon81g> Weird, idk why my chat line got cut in half but sorry about that.
<holstein> eikon81g: it literally wont hurt. i test with it off, *if* iim experiencing boot issues.. but, you are not certain of that yet
<Cold_Inz> Hello, was wondering if someone could help me understand why xfce becomes so slow in response on menus and programs after idle 15mins+, disappears right after, it's like the first click or action, but it's very annoying. I've checked all I know, and google says alotta things, and I've tried most. glxgears says videodrivers are fine, tried putting gtk-2.0 file with info in home directory, and putting down swappiness usage to 10 (I have 1gb ram
<Cold_Inz> ). Any ideas?
 * eikon81g watches intently 
<Cold_Inz> Using 14.04
<holstein> Cold_Inz: has this always been happening? have you run other versions of the linux kernel? have you tried with other drivers like forcing a vesa driver? what GPU drivers are you using?
<Guest3473> what a beautiful distribution!
<Guest3473> I think I will install xubuntu on my pc
<eikon81g> Guest3473 I've been enjoying it. Totally worth it
<Cold_Inz> tried lxde for abit, didn't notice it there. have tried other themes and such, no luck. this is a dell latitude d620, so integrated intel card I think, using the driver that xubuntu preferred
<Guest3473> I tried Lxde on my netbook as well
<Guest3473> I mean, lxde is installed on my netbook
<holstein> Cold_Inz: have you tried specifically disabling compositing?
<Guest3473> but I don't really like it
<Cold_Inz> Yes, tried disabling, no luck.
<holstein> Cold_Inz: so, you didnt "noticet" it? in lxde? in 14.04? on the same hardware? and install?
<holstein> Cold_Inz: what i would do is isolate, and try and see where the issue is coming from.. i would isolate my installed OS by running a live iso, that i know supported the hardware well in the past.. and i would try and test with the officially supported operating sytem as well, to see if the hardware is funcitoning properly
<holstein> i would do a smart test, and memory test.. and i would run as another user, as well.. the guest account, for example, would bypass my user config
<xubuntu04w> hi
<Cold_Inz> remember that this is only after some minutes idle, the response is slow in menus and programs on first action, then it's back to normal, so it's hard to think that it's the hardwares fault
<xubuntu04w> hi
<xubuntu04w> how to adjust the brightness of the display?
<holstein> Cold_Inz: sure, but, testing will show you that thats not the case
<holstein> Cold_Inz: so, i would make a list, and work through it.. tryng to look at logs and messages as well..
<eikon81g> I installed the nvidia specific video drivers and now when I boot I noticed that the splash screen (I think it's called) is now just a black screen with Xubuntu 14.10 in white with a . . . below it instead of the normal Blue Xubuntu screen I was used to
<eikon81g> I don't think it's an issue but is there some way to tweak the Nvidia setings to get the original splash screen back?
<Poisoned_Dragon> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> but, it's not the nvidia settings
<eikon81g> I was hoping so.. Also the Nvidia logo screen flashes up during boot and returning from sleep
<eikon81g> Ok thanks Poisoned I appreciate your help
<Poisoned_Dragon> just search for plymouth nvidia fix, in google
<Poisoned_Dragon> many different paths.
<Poisoned_Dragon> generally the same. there may be subtle differences.
<eikon81g> okie dokie thanks for the direction. I will do my best :)
 * eikon81g gives thumbs up
<eikon81g> tyvm
 * Poisoned_Dragon does success kid fist pump.
<eikon81g> I just got assigned a task so I'll be back in a bit
<eikon81g> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
#xubuntu 2015-02-18
<eikon81g> So I am getting this error that appears to be a bug in 14.10 but I was wondering if anyone else has tried to tackle the issue with good results. It affects my splash screen (which I just fixed) but it is not detrimental.. init: Error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe
<eikon81g> Would this be a safe fix to try? >>
<eikon81g> I can make it disappear, but I'm not sure what is the real cause :
<eikon81g> $ sudo sed -i "s,or starting rc-sysinit,or spawned rc-sysinit," /etc/init/failsafe.conf
<eikon81g> A patch in failsafe.conf and its gone.
<eikon81g> Looks like some people think it may be an issue with the nvidia drivers other users are reporting the error without the nvidia software.. I know mine started after the install of the nvidia drivers :\
<eikon81g> The fix that was posted looks nice but I'm just not sure what the command actually does so I am reluctant to try it.
<holstein> eikon81g_: when are you getting "broken pipe"?
<holstein> i have had those when i had a bad installer image
<elfy> I did have it in 14.10 after installing nvidia driver
<eikon81g_> Sorry just saw this.. I am getting it at boot I've also got the tsc calibration error but the fix for that was an edit to a kernal conf file or some such jargon but it is along side that error
<eikon81g_> the error shows then the splash screen opens
<holstein> error? or message?
<eikon81g_> message.. It doesn't halt anything it continues to load the login and I don't have issues from it but It's annoying
<holstein> i know what i would do..
<holstein> search about it, and igrnore it, if all is well
<holstein> ignore*
<eikon81g_> I thought it was from something I did when editing the grub file to adjust the resolution of the splash screen but it turns out others are affected
<eikon81g_> haha Holstein I am with ya I figured i'd ask : )
<eikon81g_> Very good support tip. If it ain't broke.. LOL
<eikon81g_> I will let that one go and keep on pushin. I keep learning from fixing lil things here and there so it is a good way for me to get better
<eikon81g_> Thank you again holstein
<eikon81g_> I am trying the ctrl+alt+l command to try to lock the machine and it is not working.. what is the xubuntu method?
<samuel_> hey guys whats up
<eikon81g_> you know.. the ceiling the sky.. LOL (sorry had to do it..)
<samuel_> haha yeah what did i except
<samuel_> so just install xubuntu on my gaming pc :D
<samuel_> installed*
<eikon81g_> congrats : ) .. (I'm no support btw I am a rookie..)
<samuel_> oh everything works great!
<eikon81g_> right on, that's great :) double congrats to that!
<eikon81g_> most people I see come through this channel are seeking support (me..) and the guys here are really cool and pretty patient which is great
<eikon81g_> What games are you running..? Steam..?
<samuel_> yes I just wanted to start helping out in the community ya know
<samuel_> yes on my windows which i actually need to install grub in a min
<samuel_> to dual boot
<samuel_> unless grub is outdated now?
<samuel_> um i love cod, got 100s on steam
<samuel_> skyrim, gta, far cry 3 etc
<samuel_> you?
<eikon81g_> right on.. I am really a console gamer (when I do game..) Ps4 is the one I use for the moment.. COD AW ftw
<eikon81g_> Yea, I believe grub is the preferred method (btw)
<samuel_> ok thanks
<samuel_> and yeah AW is just not doing anything for me
<eikon81g_> lol I've heard that from quite a few hardcore COD players.. I really don't get too into it but when I do play that is usually the one I go to. GTA5 is nasty too. I just don't spend as much time as I used to on the games.
 * eikon81g_ walks away sad....
<mojique> good morning from paris
<puff> I have a dock and an external 24" monitor that I set to mirror my laptop screen.  Often, when I redock, I have to do Menu/Settings/Display/24" dell monitor/mirror this display.
<puff> It's linux, there has to be a way I can automate that step...
<bullgard4> puff: May be reading http://ianmarmour.com/2012/01/22/setting-up-dual-monitors-on-xfce-arch-linux/ helps along.
<xubuntu03w> hello there. i have a problem: sound is coming in (mic input on laptop) but i can't hear it on headphones ... any idea?
<newuser> hi
<newuser> i have a question
<Luyin> they will never learn...
<DReynolds> hi all. hoping someone can help. I installed xfce by installing xubuntu-desktop (by apt get) on top of Ubuntu 14.04. when I lock the screen (key command or calling xflock4) it boots back to the login screen and not a lock screen. Logging back in works but i have to put me username in everytime and it wont JUST lock
<natuzi> How can I mount a usb after a bad formating? I can see it with lsusb but impossible to remount it.
<bgardner> natuzi: If the format is bad, you probably need to reformat before you can mount it.
<natuzi> sudo mkfs.ntfs --label usbname /dev/sdb1
<natuzi> is it okay ?
<bgardner> natuzi: Should be, but I can't speak specifically to NTFS as I don't use it.
<Unit193> DReynolds: Xubuntu uses light-locker, which uses lightdm to lock.
<Unit193> You can switch to something else if you need to of course.
<DReynolds> Unit193, is lightdm the same as used by Unity to lock? cause the result isn't the same
<natuzi> bgardner: nice it works
<bgardner> natuzi: :)
<Unit193> DReynolds: Lightdm is used in Ubuntu as well, but with a different greeter.
<ochosi> DReynolds: actually ubuntu uses a separate lockscreen that only *looks like* the greeter
<ochosi> depends on your greeter config whether you have to enter the username
<ochosi> in the default xubuntu setup you can just select the user (or in fact the logged-in user is preselected if you lock)
<natuzi> Sometimes, the logo of the menu Whisker dissapears and I have to move the cursor on it to solve the problem. Is it a driver problem?
<brainvvash> natuzi, probably not, seems to affect most gpus/drivers
<Kekai> I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS, and recently I can't open my USB drive. I get this error: Failed to open directory "5DEA-F6BC"
<Kekai> I need to get something off it, but the only help I have recieved is to format in Gparted
<holstein> Kekai: i would try opening it on another machine, and consider using recovery on it if i find, or feel its broken or breaking
<holstein> i like photorec
<holstein> Kekai: i wouldnt format it.. that specifically can break it
<Kekai> it seems to be only one folder causing the problem
<holstein> Kekai: i would be cautious. and keep in  mind, data recovery is not trivial.. take your time and research before doing anything drastic
<Kekai> okay
<Kekai> I used a windows machine and backed everything up
<Kekai> I formatted and it works now
<xubuntu32o> how would i update my version within terminal from 12.10 (quanzal) to a newer release?
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<holstein> xubuntu32o: 12.10 is EOL
<holstein> xubuntu32o: for me, i think you can fiddle about, and get an upgrade to happen in the span of 6 or so hours.. i say, take the time to backup and fresh install..
<holstein> but, you can do an upgrade.. and it should work fine, if thats what you prefer.. regardless, i suggest you have a backup
<xubuntu32o> i understand, the reason i installed 12.10 was because i had no blank DVDs and 12.10 was under 700 mb... is ther any other way to eithe install another os suchh as ubuntu or even a newer releas of Xbuntu?
<genii> I tend to agree. You could use the old-releases archives until you upgraded to a non EOL release, then use the normal ones, but you'd be going 12.10-13.04-13.10-14.04 which is painful
<xubuntu32o> right, but i dont mind , was planning on that process anyway
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can use smaller iso's for newer versions
<genii> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<holstein> lets say, you backup, and that takes less than an hour, and it takes less than 4 per version.. you are looking at around 13-15 hours.. best case
<genii> So it would be all EOL upgrades until Trusty
<knome> see the link i posted for instructions on how to install from a CD with later versions
<xubuntu32o> right, well where would i find a minimal non EOL ISO ?
<knome> or as said, you can use the minimal ISO
<xubuntu32o> right thats my current and most logical option thanks
<xubuntu32o> i will explore the options and get back, thanks
<mkadir> hi everybody
<Lember> Hello I'm looking for some help for my new installation process, my wifi and ethernet seem to be not working with any ubuntu based distro
<Lember> Anything I can do?
<holstein> Lember: i would just work with "seem" and make sure that, firstly, the hardware isnt broken. for example, boot windows or whatever officially supports the hardware, and/or, a "known good" live iso.. then, you'll know if the hardware is functional
<Lember> Yet it is, I installed crunchbang recently without any wifi or ethernet problems, same with Deepin
<holstein> then, i would move on to trying diffrent live isos.. and, not xubuntu vs ubuntu vs lubuntu.. they are *all* ubuntu, with the same kernels and hardware support.. what i suggest is, 12.04, vs 14.04, vs 14.10, vs upcoming 15.04, for example
<Lember> So, different versions? Would that actually help?
<holstein> Lember: sure.. so, you can look at, either #! or deepin, and see what drivers are supporting what.. since #! works, and you know it did, you can boot if live, and see that the hardware is functioning
<holstein> Lember: im not referencing any "fix" here, so, no.. that wont "work". but, it will help you figure out what the issue is
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lember> So I should install a distro that works fine and check the drivers
<holstein> Lember: no
<Lember> Just boot it from usb and check it?
<Lember> Like, no install
<holstein> Lember: the 'should' would be for the creators of the hardware, to make sure that they support linux and provide you with support.. since they likely didnt promise that, you will support it yourself
<holstein> i would do that by running different live iso's and seeing what works, and why
<holstein> you say, for example, #! works, so, boot that, see that the hardware is still working , and note the kernel version and modules in use
<Lember> Could you give me some instructions on that
<holstein> you say deepin works, so, see what ubuntu version your deepin was based on, and you'll like find, that *same* ubuntu version base will work
<holstein> Lember: sure. put the stick you made with #! on in in the machine.. boot it
<holstein> Lember: test the connections.. run "uname -a" and "lscpi" and/or "ifconfig". whatever you need to see what is being supported and how
<Lember> Well, I'll check on this netbook I've deepin on because it has the same problems that the other one has with ubuntu
<holstein> Lember: make a note of what is supporting that, while you are tyere..
<holstein> deepin, AFAIK *is* an ubuntu base.. so, you are likely comparing different base versions of ubuntu, and assuming its ubuntu vs deepin. when, actually, its different kernel versions
<Lember> That's true this is ubuntu based uhhh
<Lember> I will check what ubuntu is based in and will try to boot that
<Lember> I have the commands results, what do I actually need to see in them?
<Lember> It says it is Ubuntu 14.04 based
<Lember> So, probably ubuntu 14.04 will work on my computer?
<Lember> Same with Xubuntu 14.04
<Lember> ?
<holstein> Lember: i would start there
<holstein> Lember: 14.04 is lts, as well
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<holstein> anyways, try 14.04 xubuntu and see.. try it live
<Lember> Well, they seem to be based on the same kernel and stuff, I will try it out, thanks!!!!!
<holstein> Lember: sure.. cheers..
#xubuntu 2015-02-19
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. How do I install GTK 3.12 on Xubuntu 14.04?
<Christoffer> Good morning
<allstarsnorks2> Hey there
<Christoffer> When I try to boot into xubuntu with two new displays I get no output to the screens, it's dual full-hd.
<Christoffer> the loading screen and decryption of /home I can see
<Christoffer> but I think it is the greeter that fails this high resolution
<Christoffer> is it lightdm in xubuntu 14.04?
<allstarsnorks2> How do I install GTK 3.12 on Xubuntu 14.04?
<Unit193> Christoffer: Right, lightdm with lightdm-gtk-greeter.
<allstarsnorks2> Is there a way to update GTK 3.10 to GTK 3.12 in Xubuntu
<allstarsnorks2> 14.04
<`dev> hello, i'm using xubuntu for an year now, very comfortable with this distribution.. until today, i changed hdd to SSD, installed the same 14.04 LTS , and i get this: http://s21.postimg.org/5xegoirid/prob.png
<`dev> when i minimize and maximize window (chromium) the top nav disappear
<`dev> until im sailing with the mouse on the top of the window and the buttons and labels coming back one by one -.-
<Anarhist> hi please help. i've somehow turnt on the 'lens' feature
<Anarhist> how do i turn it off?
<Anarhist> ahh, i found it
<Anarhist> alt + mouse weel
<Anarhist> wheel
<Anarhist> q; -)))=
<Anarhist> ok, panic is over
<`dev> hello, i'm using xubuntu for an year now, very comfortable with this distribution.. until today, i changed hdd to SSD, installed the same 14.04 LTS , and i get this: http://s21.postimg.org/5xegoirid/prob.png
<`dev> when i minimize and maximize window (chromium) the top nav disappear
<`dev> until im sailing with the mouse on the top of the window and the buttons and labels coming back one by one -.-
<dudebro> hey guys, what is the best way to add a startup scripts in xfce4?
<dudebro> i have been trying to run some xinput commands to start on my session but cant get it to work
<Sumitabha> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04
<Sumitabha> And my OS is running really slow.  It's freezing my PC, and making things run really slow
<Sumitabha> Everything is loading really slow
<Sumitabha> Is there a way to run a diagnostic test using my Xubuntu 14.04 live CD?
<elfy> Sumitabha: open a terminal and run top - see what's going on there to start with
<Sumitabha> Run top?
<Sumitabha> Elfy, could you give me a command to run top?
<elfy> open the terminal, type top and then press enter :)
<Sumitabha> ok
<Sumitabha> what am I looking for?
<Sumitabha> 140 tasks
<Sumitabha> 138 sleeping
<elfy> down - below the top 4 or 5 lines
<xubuntu27w> I am having a problem with my archive manager. After  each time of downloading software i.e AVG, musicloader, the message pops up after opening the file "error. archive manager can not load" How do I fix the archive manager?
<Sumitabha> PID 4955
<Sumitabha> I'm running a live CD, so things should be normal, right?
<elfy> oh
<Alexfrench> maybe a bad source location ??
<Sumitabha> the computer is not freezing and loading slow, like when I was running from the hard drive
<Sumitabha> the problems started with Chromium
<elfy> Sumitabha: you need to be looking in the install rather than the livecd - but just for now, ram? cpu? graphics card?
<Sumitabha> 1.4 GB of RAM
<Sumitabha> I think the capacity is 2 GB, though
<Sumitabha> I'm pretty sure the problem is software related
<elfy> Sumitabha: actually what version of Xubuntu is it?
<Sumitabha> 14.04
<elfy> ok
<Sumitabha> Because when I had closed Chromium the short constant wines stopped and everything speeded up
<Sumitabha> But the problems returned when I ran updates and was installing them
<elfy> mmm
<Sumitabha> And when I shut off the PC, it took like over 5 min to shut off
<Sumitabha> It took over 5 min to boot up
<Sumitabha> actually more like 10 min
<elfy> possibly issues with the hard drive
<Sumitabha> never had any hardware issues before
<AgAu> well you don't till you do :P
<Sumitabha> I tested the hard drive a couple months ago and it looked really good
<Sumitabha> the hard drive is working fine now
<elfy> Sumitabha: ok - boot into it again - then we can have a look in the logs to see if there's anything there
<Sumitabha> But I had problems with Google Chrome, and had to uninstall it.  google chrome had crashed
<Sumitabha> so did Chromium
<Sumitabha> It will take a long time to boot into my regular OS and I don't have an IRC account
<Sumitabha> I'm using xChat now
<Sumitabha> I think I'll have to do this on my own
<elfy> yea - well just access us via the webchat link in http://xubuntu.org/help/
<Sumitabha> ok, I'll try
<elfy> doesn't matter how long it takes to boot - people will be about in here still :)
<Sumitabha> Oh, you want to see the Ubuntu crash logs?
<elfy> yes
<elfy> sort of anyway - you could pastebin them from livecd
<Sumitabha> I had already pastebined them
<elfy> Sumitabha: where?
<Sumitabha> I need to paste them again
<elfy> if it was fairly recent the urls will be good still
<xubuntu27w> I have xubuntu 14.04 and after I have downloaded software and open the file the same message appears "error. there was a problem loading with the archive manager" How do I fix this?
<xubuntu27w> I have attempted to download from several different sources with the same result
<knome> xubuntu27w, what is it you are trying to download? is that not available in the repositories?
<Sumitabha> I found the crash logs from the first crash
<Sumitabha> the Chrome crash
<Sumitabha> But I can't find the crash logs from the second crash
<Sumitabha> the most recent crash with Chromium
<Sumitabha> http://imgur.com/a/9ZA41
<Sumitabha> those logs are from the first crash
<Sumitabha> elfy?
<Sumitabha> I posted the crash logs from my second crash
<Sumitabha> http://imgur.com/a/EKJdB
<Sumitabha> Oh yeah, I should say Elfy
<Sumitabha> elfy  I mean
<Sumitabha> I'm running a fully updated Xubuntu‭ ‬14.04‭ ‬OS on my HP dx5150‭ ‬SFF desktop PC
<Sumitabha> Everything was working pretty well for the last‭ ‬6‭ ‬months,‭ ‬and I was running Firefox and Google Chrome browsers without any problems.‭  ‬Until Google Chrome recently crashed
<Sumitabha> I got help uninstalling Google Chrome and then installed Chromium browser recently.‭  ‬Afterwards,‭ ‬Chromium appeared to be working fine
<Akusari> On my thinkpad, well, i had some chrome issues too  (crashes and window heat drawing bugs) but since xserver-lts-utopic everything runs fine
<Sumitabha> But later,‭ ‬I went to the BBC.com news website and it was working until I tried to play a video link.‭  ‬None of the video links were working.‭  ‬They all said‭ “‬Download Flash Player now‭” ‬in the video boxes.
<Sumitabha> So,‭ ‬I realized I probably didn't have any plugins installed.‭  ‬So I went browsing for Silverlight,‭ ‬and tried to install it,‭ ‬but I couldn't seem to install it.‭  ‬Then I read that Silverlight is not supported by Chromium.
<Sumitabha> So,‭ ‬then I installed Adobe Flash.‭  ‬And right after I installed it,‭ ‬my computer really slowed down and almost froze.
<elfy> Sumitabha: sorry - was afk
<Sumitabha> that's ok
<Sumitabha> So,‭ ‬I checked all my Chromium plugins and realized that Silverlight was installed,‭ ‬and Flash was also installed,‭ ‬and they were both active at the same time.‭  ‬Did that cause the crash‭?
<Sumitabha> I think something more serious is troubling my OS
<elfy> Sumitabha: to see what might be causing slow boot. we'll need to some logs from /var/log/ - dmesg and syslog would be a good start
<Sumitabha> I can do that from the live CD?
<Sumitabha> You want me to mount the hard drive, or is that asking for trouble when using a live CD?
<elfy> should be ok
<elfy> mount it somewhere then you can pastebin them
<Akusari> sumitabha: do you have such error messages like this in /var/log/kern* ? :  Homer-Mobil kernel: [24347.052181] Watchdog[2961]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f18fbb58756 sp 00007f18eb106770 error 6 in chrome[7f18f7e69000+510c000]
<elfy> Sumitabha: I'm likely to go quiet - right in the middle of trusty .2 release stuff for one
<Sumitabha> for how long?
<elfy> anyone should be able to help you decipher what's hanging
<Sumitabha> ok, thanks
<Sumitabha> what is the command to open that directory?
<Akusari> cat /var/log/kern.log |grep -i chrom
<Sumitabha> Note I'm running a live CD
<Sumitabha> I ran that command, and it just gave me back the command prompt
<Akusari> ohhh, well you need to mount filesystem anyway
<Sumitabha> I mounted the hard drive
<Sumitabha> How do I mount the file system?
<Sumitabha> My hard drive is located at media/xubuntu
<Sumitabha> sorry, no, that's my external drive
<Akusari> we need the kernel devices first
<Akusari> like /dev/sda or so
<Akusari> may try this to list them: dmesg |egrep -i '(sda|sdb|sdc)'
<Sumitabha> Permission ddenied
<Sumitabha> Sudo....command not found
<Akusari>  dmesg |egrep -i '(sda|sdb|sdc)'
<Akusari> no need for sudo in this case
<Sumitabha> oh, it worked
<Akusari> if you know your root/var partition we can do a mount
<Sumitabha> there is no evidence of the error hallmarks you showed above
<Sumitabha> I know my root home, I think
<elfy> Sumitabha: cat /path/to/instal/var/log/dmesg |pastebinit
<elfy> then the same for syslog
<elfy> then give people the url's - then give people time to look
<Sumitabha> paste what my console shows?
<Sumitabha> path?
<Sumitabha> is path the actual word I should write?
<elfy> no
<Sumitabha> ok, I see
<elfy> path will be wherever you mounted it
<Sumitabha> its mounted at media/xubuntu
<Sumitabha> but my root directory used my name when I was running it off the hard drive
<elfy> then cat /media/xubuntu/var/log/dmesg | pastebinit
<Sumitabha> ok
<Sumitabha> No such file or directory
<Sumitabha> You are trying to send an empty doc, exiting
<Akusari> try this command and copy the output in this chat:
<Akusari>  mount |grep -i media
<Sumitabha> /dev/sdb1 on /media/xubuntu/VANTEC500 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Sumitabha> /dev/sda1 on /media/xubuntu/1f7a558d-8937-4f2f-9305-5f136e7713ac type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<Sumitabha> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<Sumitabha> Vantec is the external drive
<Sumitabha> sda1 is the big 500 GB hard drive with my OS on it
<Sumitabha> sdb1 is Vantec500
<Sumitabha> both drives are 500 GB
<Akusari> so i guess elfy want the os data
<Sumitabha> Give me a command for the OS data you want, if you please
<Akusari> that would be: cat /media/xubuntu/1f7a558d-8937-4f2f-9305-5f136e7713ac/var/log/dmesg | pastebinit
<Sumitabha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10310749/
<Akusari> yeah, so it's elfy time :-)
<Sumitabha> wow, that's a lot of info
<Akusari> I need more experince to evaluate this kind of data
<Sumitabha> elfy must be an expert
<Akusari> Maybe i could, but elfy is better for sure :-)
<Sumitabha> Is your name Japanese?
<Akusari> I'm pretty new here, i have no glue
<Akusari> oops, you mean myself
<Akusari> yes
<Sumitabha> that's cool.  I love Japan animes
<Akusari> yeah, that the background behind it :)
<Sumitabha> the name of the director?
<Akusari> no, i think this name is created by myself. This name comes in my mind while i'm wachting hikaru no go
<Sumitabha> I don't have plugins installed here, so can't search that, I think
<Sumitabha> I just installed HTML5
<Sumitabha> oh, damn
<Sumitabha> I should not be doing that, because I mounted my hard drive
<Sumitabha> the installation went to the wrong place?
<Sumitabha> After I installed HTML5 the plugin did not show up in my Firefox Browser
<Sumitabha> oh crap, my external drive is overheating
<Sumitabha> I had to turn it off
<Sumitabha> it's 28 C in here
<Sumitabha> and the hard drive felt like about 75 C
<Akusari> i'm sorry, but i must leave now. i'm still not at home ;-) I think elfy or someone else will help you anyway :-)
<Sumitabha> thanks Akusari
<Sumitabha> have a good day
<Sumitabha> elfy ?
<elfy> Sumitabha: hi - as I said, I'm tied up with lots of things currently - constant pinging me is not helping
<Sumitabha> sorry
<elfy> your slow boot issue could also be looked at in #ubuntu - many many more people looking, perhaps try there - you have the pastebin output
<Sumitabha> ok
<Sumitabha> thanks for your help
<elfy> but - quickly it looks like usb slowing boot at line 623,631,639 etc
<Sumitabha> My USB stick is not even hooked up to my PC
<Sumitabha> Which error log is that from?  From the Chrome or the Chromium crash?
<elfy> it's the dmesg output - you can see in there where the time halts are
<elfy> anyway as I said - try #ubuntu - more people - good luck
<Sumitabha> oh, this could be related to my external drive overheating?
<Sumitabha> ok
<Akusari> rehi
<Akusari> ely: How was the support case going two hours ago. the chrome case
<Akusari> elfy: How was the support case going two hours ago. the chrome case
 * ochosi imagines a shiny metal case...
<Akusari> lol
<argoneus> hello
<argoneus> does anyone here virtualize xubuntu using virtualbox?
<argoneus> I'm wondering if it's normal to have a slight input lag, and choppy movement when moving windows, etc, I already installed guest additions
<holstein> argoneus: i would expect that with virtualization in general
<Akusari> well, i'm using vmware for my virtual tasks :-)
<Akusari> Windows7 and XP runs smoothy and no lags so far
<xubuntu35w> Hello, I am try to install xubuntu but when I install it it is very pixelated and the colors look rediculous. I am using a hp touchsmart iq 700
<holstein> xubuntu35w: i would look into my GPU.. i would see if i can get the desktop looking "right" with the live iso. i would research proprietary drivers
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu35w> Ok thanks for your help I will try those
#xubuntu 2015-02-20
<xubuntu31w> Hello. I just wanted to know whether there is any settings in Xubuntu that will allow me to adjust the volume for watching horror movies. For example, the 'normal' volume in Insidious is very low compared to the huge spike in volume the movie uses to scare people. Not really great when watching horror films at night and not wanting to disturb others. Any comments?
<holstein> xubuntu31w: volume leveling
<xubuntu31w> thanks, how do I access that, please?
<holstein> oh, its not a settings, for sure
<holstein> xubuntu31w: im looking to see how it may be "easy" to do that..
<xubuntu31w> Oh.. thanks :)
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/31580/is-there-a-way-of-leveling-compressing-the-sound-system-wide seems like a round about high-maintenance way to do it
<xubuntu31w> wow... thanks. I will have to work through that carefully.
<holstein> i might consider something at the TV, if thats where it is
<holstein> some have levelling on them..
<xubuntu31w> actually, I am connected to a tv!
<xubuntu31w> What is the function called on the TV?
<holstein> id say, you'll piddle with that, hopefully, not break your audio, and after about an hour or so, be moderately impressed with the outcome
<holstein> i mean, i use those tools from that link, but, they are not "magic".. they require some config
<holstein> xubuntu31w: i would google "my tv brand avl" or volume leveling..
<xubuntu31w> ok. That's great. Thank you so much for your help!
<holstein> xubuntu31w: sure.. let me know how it goes.. i may find something more friendly for a pulseaudio plugin, or something like that
<xubuntu31w> Will do ;)
<otter_> Hi
<Akusari> good morning :)
<Akusari> elfy: hi, one question: yesterday, could you help (give support) to the google chrome case ?
<Akusari> I have a question about ubuntu package naming syntax. Basicly i know names like foo-1.0.0-<debian number>-ubuntu<ubuntu number>.<sometimes minor>
<Akusari> but what's this ? foo-1.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04
<Akusari>  i mean this "~" the rest is clear. why is it used?
<arpad2> hello, I have problems how to connect xubuntu to a hp wi-fi printer
<xubuntu44w> anybody clued up on usb audio module?
<xubuntu44w> any takers?
<jost> Hi! In my Thunar, I have accidentially removed the menu bar. How do I get it back? I removed it by unchecking one item in the "view" menu, but without menu bar, I cannot check this item again...
<brainvvash> jost, you can toggle the menu bar with ctrl + m
<jost> brainvvash: nice, thanks
<jost> that bothered me for weeks...
<jost> Also just found another way: Edit ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/thunar.xml
<jost> then re-login
<brainvvash> that's bug 1261369
<ubottu> bug 1261369 in thunar (Ubuntu) "No GUI way to enable menubar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261369
<dalebert> I'm looking for helping changing the default cursor back from a right slanted one to a left slanted one. I had my mouse on the left side and downloaded and install an alternative cursor and it has worked well. Well things have changed and I can't find where to change it back. I backed up the file before changing it. I've looked in /usr/share/icons but don't find it. I've played  with the them but that only affects the cursor in
<dalebert> applications, not on the desktop, panel or menus
<GeekDude> I'm not actually running xubuntu atm, but can someone help me configure samba on this debian armel system?
<GeekDude> I've gotten it to where I can see a share I've made, but I can't seem to write to it
<GeekDude> This is what smb.conf looks like http://ahk.us.to/?p=58e990
<GeekDude> sorry for the weird pastebin, I use that one reflexively
<GeekDude> Here's a gist https://gist.github.com/36c69f74f8df14758503
<sleezio> hello, what is the best(easiest) way to make a copy of a dvd? i don't want to rip, but just make a mirrror image from dvd to a blank dvd..i've seen articles on acidrip, handbrake, etc, but i *think* those are all rippers
<holstein> sleezio: you could rip to iso, and burn that iso..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147800/ripping-dvd-to-iso-accurately
<sleezio> thanks, i'll give that a try
<holstein> could likely just find the copy function in the menu of brasero does what you like.. "copy" using DVD as source and destiation.. making the image it needs during the process on the hard drive temporarily
<holstein> thats where i would start ^
<shamurai> Got to love the intel "tear free" option. No more compton or compiz for me
<TugaPower> any one for help ?
<knome> TugaPower, ask your question and find out
#xubuntu 2015-02-21
<mavsghost> so i switched to xubuntu from crunchbang and my one problem is everything is very slow
<mavsghost> lots of hanging
<mavsghost> and my laptop isnt super new but it is pretty fast on win7 and was hella fast on crunchbang
<mavsghost> any ideas on why x is running so slowly?
<bry8knight> What is the process to upgrade to the newer ubuntu release?
<krytarik> !upgrade | bry8knight
<ubottu> bry8knight: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bry8knight> nothing there shows the process from 12.10
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | bry8knight
<ubottu> bry8knight: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bry8knight> same
<bry8knight> nothing about 12.10
<knome> bry8knight, the process is what is described there, even if 12.10 isn't specifically mentioned
<bry8knight> what is the process?
<knome> did you read the page?
<bry8knight> it only links to several other versions
<bry8knight> so  sudo do-release-upgrade
<knome> no,
<knome> the page clearly says you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bry8knight> that has been completed
<knome> then you want to do: sudo apt-get update
<knome> and then the command you posted
<bry8knight> it looks to still have problems
<knome> well it's an unsupported EOL upgrade...
<bry8knight> ok
<bry8knight> where is the arm cluster?
<knome> the arm cluster?
<bry8knight> that is what my version was used for
<bry8knight> notice that 12.10 had omap ports
<knome> i don't know what ports ubuntu support, xubuntu only supports i386 and amd64 for the latest versions
<bry8knight> knome are you a volunteer?
<knome> yes
<bry8knight> do you enjoy it?
<knome> yes, but this discussion out of the scope of this channel
<bry8knight> it is not a discussion
<bry8knight> and it is within scope
<bry8knight> knome: you are the support
<bry8knight> the scope is Xubuntu support
<knome> do you have another support question?
<bry8knight> What is in the private ppa those sources include?
<bry8knight> Any clue?
<bry8knight> knome: still there?
<knome> i am, but i have no idea.
<bry8knight> knome: do you want to do paid support?
<knome> canonical offers that
<bry8knight> Are the freenode channels not officially associated with canonical?
<bry8knight> It looks to be downloading the saucy package list now.
<knome> they are not canonical channels, they are community channels.
<bry8knight> Even #ubuntu and #ubuntu-kernel?
<bry8knight> The website links to the channels doesn't it?
<knome> yes. the fact that canonical employees might or might not use them does not make them canonical channels
<bry8knight> Do canonical employees lie?
<bry8knight> I do not negotiate with lies and liars.
<knome> that's not in the scope of this channel.
<knome> do you have a support question?
<bry8knight> Ok then you go back to the in scope question.
<knome> there is no open question i have the answer to.
<bry8knight> Need a pointer?
<bry8knight> Do you want to do paid support?
<rww> bry8knight: Hi Jason.
<bry8knight> rww: Hi Jason.
<bry8knight> knome: I am awaiting answer.
<rww> bry8knight: You haven't asked an on-topic question yet.
<rww> Perhaps try doing that first.
<bry8knight> Do you want to do paid Xubuntu support?
<knome> bry8knight, that is not an on-topic question.
<rww> bry8knight: #xubuntu is not for negotiation of paid Xubuntu support, it's for community Xubuntu support. If you don't have an Xubuntu support question that you plan on actually asking, please leave the channel free for people who do, thanks.
<bry8knight> HOw can the private ppa id be found?
<bry8knight> It shows, while updating the repository, in the list as a private ppa but doesnt give the id.
<elky> bry8knight: you'd have to ask the people who make launchpad i'd guess
<bry8knight> elky: It is not listed in the sources.list but it shows when running do-release-upgrade
<bry8knight> Is it something that unpacks in the scripts for old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<bry8knight> launchpad has an id for each ppa
<xubuntu16w> hi
<xubuntu16w> i want to know whether we can update xubuntu 14.04 to 14.04.2 without a fresh installation
<xubuntu16w> and the easiest method for it
<pilppe> hello
<crank__> is there anybody out there?  😊
<holstein> crank__: yes.. just ask if you have a support question, and a volunteer may be able to assiste
<holstein> assist*
<crank__> holstein, tnx, i just learned, that i had to right click to open a link here in my browser
<crank__> - new to xubuntu
<holstein> crank__: that depends on many things.. your irc client, etc..
<holstein> control click usually works as well..
<holstein> copy paste is always an option...
<crank__> holstein, oki - i just used the default client (XChat)
<crank__> I'm used to Hexchat in Mint where you just click on the link  :)
<holstein> crank__: install what you like.. its likely the exact same version of hexchat in the ubuntu repos that mint is using.. if you are comparing the same versions
<crank__> holstein, oki - I'd like to say i really like this xubuntu dtp
<elfy> holstein: I think there is a bug with this and ff v36
<holstein> crank__: if elfy says there is a bug, i would note that.. since, i use irssi..
<crank__> holstein, if i install Hexchat, will i get my nickname 'crank' here?
<holstein> crank__: i have no idea.. though i would expect to set that up again
<crank__> holstein,  and how do i do that? I'm not sure i'm correct registered in Mint. But the nick always shows up
<crank__> holstein, are you german? with that nick :)
<bekks> You're crank :P
<crank__> KrankImKopf  ;)
<crank__> bekks, and do you hide yourself behind a VPN?
<crank__> holstein, and what is irssi?
<crank__> Pidgin?
<ObrienDave> cli irc client
<elfy> crank__: assuming you actually have crank as a registered nick, then xchat and hexchat setup is pretty much like for like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<crank__> elfy, tnx. that look difficult :_/
<crank__> -seems
<holstein> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.16-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 652 kB, installed size 2617 kB
<elfy> crank__: it really isn't as long as you're registered
<elfy> I managed ...
<crank__> i don't know my pwd and what email adr. i have used  :-/
<crank__> you can register your nickname by typing the following command in XChat
<crank__>     /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<crank__> maybe i can get my code on my other comp.. but will that do?
<elfy> probably
<brainvvash> please join the offtopic channel to discuss this matter
<brainvvash> #xubuntu-offtopic
<elfy> the information might be there
<elfy> crank__: and if you join -offtopic I'll tell you something else
<xubuntu14w> hi I have some problem, there's a code that pops up longhaul enable not set or something like that and my sound doesn't work only on headsets
<holstein> xubuntu14w: so, you have a message about loughaul at boot?
<holstein> xubuntu14w: i wouldnt assume thats a problem, unless it is.. but, i would want to see the exact output.. for the headset, i would not assume its supporting linux
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i woud troubleshoot it like an audio device, and use pavucontrol to route..
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<xubuntu34i> Hello. Is there a way to install Xubuntu to usb drive directly from linux desktop without going through the usual procedure?
<remline> What's up with the EFNet #xubuntu channel? There are 166 people in there but it seems to be silent.
<bekks> remline: We dont know, since that channel isnt an official support channel.
<remline> bekks, understood, I'm sure the freenode channel is far superior anyway. But it does make me curious what is going on over there...
<bekks> remline: you have to ask the people in there then.
<Unit193> First I've heard of it, can you PM me the topic?
<remline> "Welcome to EFNet's official #xubuntu help channel! Need help with xubuntu or xfce or ubuntu in general? just ask! don't ask to ask!"
<bekks> Thats the EFnet official channel, but not the Ubuntu official channel :)
<remline> I rarely use other servers than freenode, so I was surprised to see such a large (non-official) xubuntu channel on another server.
<remline> Nonetheless, as far as I can tell it has been silent the past 24 hours, merely increasing my confusion!
#xubuntu 2015-02-22
<Doc-Saintly> Hello all, what is the preferred way of installing guest additions for Xubuntu as a VM client?
<Unit193> Doc-Saintly: Additional Drivers in the settings manager does it nicely.
<Doc-Saintly> Unit193: ok, thanks :D
<Doc-Saintly> Unit193: is there a command line way?
<Unit193> Doc-Saintly: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Doc-Saintly> Unit193: awesome, thanks :D
<Unit193> Any time.
<timvisher> i just created a new user, and when i try to create a new xfce session, it flashes a black screen and then brings me back to light-locker. how can i diagnose what's going on?
<Doc-Saintly> Is there an easy way to forward a port to another computer in the network without SSH?
<Doc-Saintly> basically I only want to expose one linux server to the outside, but I'd like to use it to pass connections through to another server
<Doc-Saintly> basically, my router won't allow me to forward from one port to a different one, and I don't want to change the ssh port of the second machine, so I'm hoping to forward it with the first machine
<timvisher> i just created a different new user, this one is behaving properly. the original user had an encrypted home folder, which i then tried to delete (via Users Settings), is it possible something bad happened there?
<timvisher> wat? when i delete the users with the ui, they go away from the ui, but when i close it and reopen it, they return…
<chrispage1980> Hi, I'm wondering if any one else has had issues installing Steam with the new 14.04.2 x64 release?
<timvisher> so the problem apparently was that the friendly delete user button in the gui didn't actually delete the user, just their home folder... hurray!
<diegoaguilar> Hello, I, trying to do aptget update
<diegoaguilar> but I get a lot of warnings complaning a connection couldnt be reached
<diegoaguilar> and the error E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<diegoaguilar> how can I fix this?
<timvisher> diegoaguilar: how's your connection?
<timvisher> if you `ping google.com` do you get high latency/packet loss stats?
<diegoaguilar> yep I do timvisher
<Unit193> diegoaguilar: Can you pastebin which ones are failing?
<diegoaguilar> sure Unit193
<diegoaguilar> Unit193, you will accept hastebin
<diegoaguilar> right?
<timvisher> diegoaguilar: it's probably that you have a legitimately bad connection then :\
<Unit193> That's fine.
<diegoaguilar> this is my apt-get update output Unit193 timvisher
<timvisher> diegoaguilar: link coming? also it would be useful to see a paste of your ping stats
<Unit193> ping -c13 | pastebinit
<Unit193> Err... helps to add an address.
<timvisher> Unit193: :)
<diegoaguilar> lol sorry
<diegoaguilar> http://www.hastebin.com/tosexadaza.pl
<diegoaguilar> here you have the link
<timvisher> diegoaguilar: that appears to have been successful?
<timvisher> you're welcome :)
<Unit193> Welp.  And yeah, no errors there.
<Unit193> timvisher: userdel -r USERNAME  to remove users.
<timvisher> Unit193: yep. figured that out eventually. that doesn't explain why the delete button in the gui doesn't work, even though it appears to until you reopen it :)
<timvisher> but hey, the most recent upgrade healed my little acer's brightness acpi buttons so i shouldn't complain too much
<Unit193> I'd say run users-admin from the terminal to see if it has any output, but it doesn't appear to give any.
<erchamion> I just installed Xubuntu 14.04, and after all the updates I got locked out of my account, had to reboot, then I got an internal error
<erchamion> Is that a serious problem?
<erchamion> I also noticed there was a lot of deleting of packages during the latter stages of my last two installs
<erchamion> Another problem is Xubuntu is not recognizing any of the drives I have hooked up to the USB slots
<erchamion> the only thing that works in the USB slots are the keyboard and mouse
<erchamion> I have never had any problems with any of my USB slots before
<erchamion> I looked in the file manager, but there's not evidence of the external drive, nor of the jump drive I hooked up to USB slots
<erchamion> Does Xubuntu 14.10 work better than 14.04?
<Doc-Saintly> I have an SSH server listening on 2222, netstat seems to agree - but the connectionis refused. am I missing something?
<chrislp> Hey, I was wondering. I'm using the proprietary nvidia driver. I've heard I can set the DPI in xorg.conf. If I buy a 24" 4k monitor, can I set the DPI in xorg.conf and everything will scale properly without problems/fuzziness?
<cyris212> Seems like the xubuntu live cd isn't able to handle my graphics card
<cyris212> Is there anyway around that so I could install xubuntu and add the proprietary driver later on?
<xubuntu57w> Hello. I have connected my computer to TV display and extended it. I cannot drag video player on to the TV screen fully to play video in full screen on my TV. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<pjotter> hello everybody
<pjotter> I wanted to ask you a question about Xubuntu 14.04 that I haven't been able to figure out.
<elfy> pjotter: just ask it - if someone can help they will
<pjotter> It's about the screensaver, lightlocker or power management. No matter what I do, my monitor always goes to blank after 10 minutes. Even though all settings are in 'off' or 'none' position.
<elfy> pjotter: mmm - well I've seen so many different versions of that I've lost any clue tbh - I'm not on 14.04 anymore
<elfy> but I would start with removing either lighlocker or xscreensaver - probably not best to have both
<pjotter> I was thinking the same. Maybe there is some kind of conflict between those
<elfy> yep
<elfy> for what it's worth lightlocker and power manager did work for *me*
<pjotter> hmmm... it appears I don; t have xscreensaver installed
<pjotter> Julst lightlocker
<elfy> is this desktop or laptop?
<pjotter> desktop
<pjotter> But my laptop has the same problem
<elfy> mmm yea - as I said "I've seen so many different versions of that I've lost any clue tbh"
<pjotter> Think I already found it... it seems an upgrade to a newer version of power manager would solve this bug?
<pjotter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1193716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1193716 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Xfce Power Manager does not override the screen saver timeout (X11 Screen Saver extension)" [Medium,Fix released]
<pjotter> ubottu: What does 'fix released' mean? Is it going to be fixed any time soon? Or do I still need to upgrade power manager?
<ubottu> pjotter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pjotter> Sorry to hear that ubottu :)
<zorro> hello people
<belal122> I need to ask, how come there isn't a official xubuntu icon for the panel's "start" button?
<pleia2> there is, it's the mouse head
<belal122> but that's XFCE's icon, no?
<pleia2> no, it's a variation on the Xfce icon, which only includes the head
<pleia2> our branding info: http://xubuntu.org/resources/
<belal122> ohhh
<pleia2> the Xfce icon is a whole mouse :)
<belal122> lol i see it now.
<paolo> hello, i'd like to disable the wheel-button paste feature
<paolo> i've been able to do that with this command: xinput set-button-map 12 1 0 3
<paolo> how do i set that permanently? in which init file?
<id-furqon> hello
<knome> hello
<id-furqon> hm,. i'am beginner to use Xubuntu , I want to know , What is the most prominent advantages of Xubuntu ?
<nomic> its fast & small
<nomic> robust, not susceptible to malware/viruses
<nomic> also its xfce a stable desktop
#xubuntu 2016-02-22
<linuxguy> is there anyone here?
<knome> yes.
<linuxguy> Hi knome, I posted this a while ago any ideas to fix this problem? Hi all, how do I fix the floating "input not supported" message on latest xunbutu with an ATI card pls?
<knome> no, i have no idea.
<linuxguy> knome ok no probs
<xubuntu593> hello
<xubuntu593> can i please asc something/?
<xubuntu593> help
 * xubuntu593 help
<flocculant> just ask it - if someone can help they will
<xubuntu593> i have a medion wim 2180 laptop, i installed xubuntu and everything worked great exept for the 9300m dedicated gpu, from the three thermizer settings 200mhz 400mhz and 800 mhz it never throttles down to energy efficient mode or give it a moment to rest, its like the gpu stresses the whole day
<dkessel> xubuntu593: you could try installing the restricted nvidia graphics drivers for your gpu. they should be available in the system settings.
<xubuntu593> i tried that allready still remains the same
<xubuntu11> under xubuntu 15.10 the gui frontend settings editor for xfconf let me set the refreshrate of my monitor - can i try this without harm on a modern laptop?
<shersk> I have a problem while reinstalling wily. I have dual boot (with win 8) using uefi.
<shersk> When I run the installation program, it says I need to have a uefi boot partition.
<shersk> There is one partition, /boot/uefi, labeled "windows boot manager".
<shersk> Is it incorrectly labeled? I have already used ubuntu and windows in dual boot for over a year. It is using grub as first boot loader.
<shersk> Installing from usb
<shersk> The installation program tells me I need a partition with at least 35 mb for the boot loader, but I can't see any other likely partition than the one marked "windows boot manager".
<shersk> I don't want to get this wrong. A year and a half ago I installed Ubuntu in legacy mode by mistake, and it wiped out my windows.
<shersk> Does anybody have any advice about what I described?
<dmfrey> having a problem with intel graphics on a htpc running xubuntu 15.10
<dmfrey> if you shut off the tv, connected on HDMI, and turn it back on, tv shows No Signal
<dmfrey> any idea how to fix this?
<dmfrey> tried creating an intel conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<dmfrey> tried disabling DPMS
<dmfrey> other settings as well, but nothing seems to keep this on when the tv is turned back on
<flocculant> dmfrey: had exactly that issue myself - hang fire while I remember back a couple of weeks
<dmfrey> thanks flocculant
<flocculant> dmfrey: ok so what I ended up doing with that issue is have a script with the code line from https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11107#c48
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11107 in Xfsettingsd "xfsettingsd resets TV mode to NULL on power cycle" [Critical,Reopened]
<flocculant> though I did change sleep from 10 to 3
<flocculant> then add the script to session startup
<flocculant> worked for me - though I can't actually help with that as such now as I ended up using openelec
<dmfrey> cool, thank you, i will give this a shot
<flocculant> not for any other reason than the box is *just* reading nfs - didn't need all the whole xubuntu thing on it :)
<dmfrey> i think this is kind of a temporary thing until i can get mythbuntu 16.04, which has the correct kernel for this box and most of this stuff already setup
<flocculant> k
<flocculant> well - hope it helps :)
<dmfrey> i just built a rpi with the raspian jessie minimal image, if you are looking for something small
<dmfrey> it is just for Bind9, DHCP and NTP
<dmfrey> sounds like a small box like that would serve you nicely
<flocculant> dmfrey: I bought something already :)
<dmfrey> :)
<shersk> Just to add, I managed to install it as planned. I don't understand why it warned about not having selected efi boot partition, as the installer found it later
#xubuntu 2016-02-23
<trevor_> HELLO?
<knome> trevor_, if you have a question, just ask it
<Executioner> I can't seem to get the version 2.0 of htop, it says it's up to date. Why is that?
<flocculant> Executioner: to get htop 2.0 you'll need to build it yourself
<flocculant> http://hisham.hm/htop/index.php?page=downloads#sources
<dmfrey> flocculant, the intel graphics fix we discussed yesterday didn't work, back to the drawing board
<flocculant> dmfrey: ack - not much other help I can give you tbh
<dmfrey> i may rebuild that box
<dmfrey> i think i have done too many things to at this point
<flocculant> :)
<xubuntu33w> Hello! Where I can find Xubuntu bug tracker? I have problems with MenuLibre
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menulibre/+bugs
<flocculant> existing bugs - if you need to report then run ubuntu-bug menulibre from a terminal
<xubuntu33w> Yes i need to report, but there is an option Report a bug in web page. Is it not working?
<knome> xubuntu33w, reporting via ubuntu-bug makes sure we get some of the essential data directly via the bug report so there's no need to pass that manually
<xubuntu33w> Thank You! Bug reported!
<xubuntu33w> My first Bug report :)
<xubuntu68w> help- I am a novice unable to start a download from xbuntu download page of 15.1 either torrent or mirror
<xubuntu68w> help I guess I am too much of a novice. I found the downloads.
<Executioner> flocculant: thanks
<xubuntu67w> help the novice again. using universal usb installer 1.9.6.3 for xubuntu-15.10-desktop-1386.iso.part   size 975mb at 99% extraction message data error file is boken same thing if I try torrent file.
<bekks> xubuntu67w: .part means the file is not completely downloaded yet.
<pomeroy> I was wondering if I could get some help with a sound issue I am having with a new install of xubuntu 14.04
<knome> ask your question and find out if somebody is able to help
<pomeroy> The sound is not working at all, I've tried to play with the settings in pulseaudio but haven't figured out how to fix it
#xubuntu 2016-02-24
<RoadRunner> what does Nepomuk Cleaner do?
<RoadRunner> if Nepomuk Cleaner is uselless, is there another app that would be recommended to clean the system (like Window Washer for Windows)?
<xangua> Clean what?
<pencilandpaper> xangua, you're everywhere. :)
<xangua> I'm on my phone, there's no power in my house :-(
<pencilandpaper> O I see, and bummer.
<pencilandpaper> Everything alright though?
<RoadRunner> xangua: I assume, crap accumulates over time weather its linux or win; am I wrong?
<xangua> Crap like weather? Huh
<xangua> I personally think cleaner programs are useless, in both windows and Linux
<pencilandpaper> I think that Bleachbit is a nice cleaner app RoadRunner .
<RoadRunner> like cookies and history in browser, email client, various temp folders in apps
<xangua> If you wanna get rid of dependencies you no longer use, you can run sudo apt-get autoremove
<pencilandpaper> Its what I use. You have to be careful with it, and don't run it as root unless you are sure that you know what you are doing..because it will delete files that are needed and leave you with a broken system.
<knome> i wouldn't suggest using any "cleaner" app either.
<pencilandpaper> Yeah, thats what bleachbit does RoadRunner .
<xangua> If you don't want history in you browser then disable history
<xangua> Or use private mode
<knome> if you install pacakges via a package manager, the package manager can handle removing those apps (and their configuration if you want) cleanly too
<knome> all modern browsers have their own tools for cleaning up history and other offline information
<xangua> Why do people want to basically delete their browser config and cache files that will only regenerate an hour later?
<knome> xangua, it's a mental thing, but that's a discussion for some other time and place
<pencilandpaper> It is too, thinking about having the maximum amount of space.
<knome> with even relatively modern computers the space that some cache or history data takes isn't substantial enough to be worried of
<RoadRunner> under win, every app accumulates something (I don't immagine its different under Linux); where ever you go, even Flash player keeps something; regarding why delete these cookies and histories - not all places are visited often, so why keep their tracking cookies.  Or why keep a history of movies you watched in your player?
<pencilandpaper> RoadRunner, bleachbit will get rid of all of that for you. Like I said, I use it.
<pencilandpaper> Everyone doesn't agree with cleaning apps, for those that do, we use what we use..and bleachbit is alright for linux.
<pencilandpaper> Brb.
<knome> why take the time to remove some kilobytes of data (for the list of movies you watched)?
<knome> why is it meaningful to clear this data?
<RoadRunner> knome: for me its a habbit of keeping a clean system from the days of DOS when resources were limitted; also some don't like the idea of someone learning all about them if someone hacks their system
<knome> in that case you should probably turn off the internet, somebody can learn something from you..
<knome> anyway, resources *aren't* limited, and sure, i'd understand the point if that data actually had a performance bump
<knome> but it doesn't; you don't notice the time that's taken to load the recent file list
<RoadRunner> performance is the least of my worries but privacy is
<knome> then you should likely use the private browsing mode
<knome> and if you want to get raised to the tinfoil hat class, you can even only use the guest account so everything gets wiped when you log off
<knome> i mean... privacy is of course a concern, but if you browse the internet, removing the history from your computer isn't going to help
<knome> you already left your trace
<knome> also, i only noticed performance because you mentioned habits and DOS
<knome> s/noticed/mentioned/
<pencilandpaper> Back..
<RoadRunner> first, there is more to cleaning than the browser; second, you believe your privacy would not be better protected if your machine was hacked/stollen with no personal data on it? all by using habits of old
<knome> if you want privacy in the case of a stolen machine, use disk encryption and screen locking.
<RoadRunner> pencilandpaper: is bleachbit cleaning some common places by default or must you manually direct it to every nook and crany?
<RoadRunner> knome: on the subject of encryption, I would welcome some sugestions
<pencilandpaper> You will have to manually configure it RoadRunner , but if you install it you can see what options there are for using it.
<pencilandpaper> I'm also willing to show you what is safe to clean, or recommended..and what is not recommended to clean.
<knome> RoadRunner, the easiest way to do it is at install timem but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<RoadRunner> pencilandpaper: would you say this app is the best of its kind for this in the lin world?
<pencilandpaper> Yeah RoadRunner .
<pencilandpaper> I remember you in here asking about this before RoadRunner , and I had mentioned bleachbit while others ofcourse suggested to not use a cleaning app.
<RoadRunner> knome: thank you, I will study your suggestion
<pencilandpaper> Do you happen to go online at all and research for yourself if you don't mind me asking?
<RoadRunner> pencilandpaper: not at all, I do what I can; on the subject of you seeing me here asking this, I am surprised because I have no recallection of this...
<pencilandpaper> Ok, well then maybe it was someone else, but I could have sworn that it was you.
<pencilandpaper> Alright, well yeah..if you want something that does what you are asking without doing it manually, bleachbit is what you want to use.
<RoadRunner> the ver on bleachbit's site is a bit newer than in usc; which source would you recommend I use?
<RoadRunner> pencilandpaper: still there? :)
<knome> always prefer the version in the repository unless you totally know what you are doing.
<knome> installing stuff outside the repositories can leave clutter on your system when you remove it.
<pencilandpaper> I would also recommend the version in repo's RoadRunner .
<knome> since that seems to be a high level consideration
<RoadRunner> so stability/reliability over marginal gains in features or app performance, right?
<pencilandpaper> RoadRunner, it just seems that if you aren't familiar with some of the things being talked about that you are just beginning to get used to linux, so its best for now to use what is available to you in the software manager.
<pencilandpaper> Then you can worry about going and grabbing up things from outside of the software manager and installing apps.
<knome> and the repositories are trusted sources too, so they are less probable to install unwanted code on your system.
<knome> (since we're skating on the privacy area)
<RoadRunner> fair enough
<RoadRunner> new question - backup; any objections to clonezilla live?
<knome> hey, it's your system, why would we object?
<RoadRunner> :) perhaps you would like to suggest something better?
<RoadRunner> may I take the general silence as a consensus that there is nothing horribly wrong with the app?
<knome> you are free to take it as you will :P
<cajuntechie> Hey everyone, quick question: is there a way to move a VM install of Xubuntu to a regular install? A client asked me to do it and I'm not even sure if it's possible. Is there any doc on this?
<knome> cajuntechie, i don't think that's officially supported (let alone documented), but theoretically it should work if you simply cloned the VM HDD to a real one
<RoadRunner> knome: well, what do you use for back up from scratch?
<knome> RoadRunner, a personalized script set based on rsync.
<RoadRunner> sounds like its not something I, being a newbie, am ready for...
<knome> or maybe it just doesn't match your needs
<RoadRunner> just the same, I'll look into rsync (just in case) :)
<cajuntechie> Thank you knome. I think it's probably best to just copy their data and conf files then and do a clean, hardware based, install. I'm not ready to go into that sort of uncharted territory on my clients dime.
<knome> you probably want a GUI app, but if you seriously want to look at something close to what i'm doing, look at http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<knome> RoadRunner, ^
<knome> RoadRunner, but as you said, it's not likely something you are ready for...
<knome> cajuntechie, indeed; if it's not a heavily customized installation, it might even be faster
<cajuntechie> knome: This is just straight, out of the box Xubuntu and Fedora. Nothing really changed. A few .conf changes and some software installs but, aside from that, they are even still running the stock wallpaper.
<knome> yep
<RoadRunner> last question for today: temperature control.  Used SpeedFan under Win and closest I am finding in usc is PSensors which monitors but doesn't seem to allow to control fan speeds.  Any advice?
<RoadRunner> Any and all advice appreciated :)
<knome> fan control... become a world class footballer, hire a social media specialist and... oh, oops.
<knome> :P
<knome> if it's a laptop, do you have any function keys that are supposed to handle the fan control?
<knome> if yes and yes, have you tried if they work?
<knome> if you have, and they don't work, have you checked if your laptop model is supposed to have some support from the manufacturer or the community?
<RoadRunner> desktop :)
<RoadRunner> is there an app under lin that can override (or do a better job than) bios's fan control on mobo (cpu fan) as well as con ase and GPU fans?
<RoadRunner> *on case and ...
<RoadRunner> back in a few hours (but please do leave comments) :)
<Guest57682> Hello I am wondering if I installed xubuntu, is there an option to enable full disk encryption on the install?
<Guest57682> nvm. thank you.
<Unit193> Yes.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> say I want to run headless but only fire up X(fce) when needed. coming from the dark ages I'd change the initial runlevel and startx, I think, though, that's not how it's done anymore, isn't it?
<Unit193> DexterF: Just change /etc/default/grub and append 'text' where you see 'quiet splash'
<Unit193> And of course, update-grub.
<DexterF> Unit193: I see. startx then for X session?
<Unit193> Won't get the Xubuntu session that looks correct, though.
<Unit193> DexterF: Did you specifically want to `startx` over starting lightdm?
<Unit193> I'd use http://paste.openstack.org/show/I6ZkCkwzSRQpvtSxHNfg as my .xinitrc if so.
<DexterF> Unit193: no, I just don#t know what is the standard method to start an X session from text mode.
<xubuntu32w> hi......I am trying to download Udates, but, there is no free space on the boot folder.......but, other times it was ok......what could be the problem ??
<heoyea> delete old kernels
<xubuntu34w> thanks for the help in the "Free Space in Boot Folder" ..... I download the Ubuntu-Tweak tool......is really good !!
<heoyea> np
<pezus> hello. i am having an issue with my laptop and external monitors and i don't know what the problem actually is
<pezus> in power manager, i disabled everything that happens when i close the lid. except for "turn the laptop screen off". this means my 2 external monitors still work although i close the lid
<pezus> but when i lock the screen, my 2 externals won't wake up until i open the lid again
<pezus> is there anything i also should configure?
<ScottMeUpBeamy> Hi :)
<ScottMeUpBeamy> Thanks for the warm welcome ^_^
<Executioner> How much breaking changes are between 15.04 and 15.10?
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<Executioner> bazhang: thanks, but the server right now is throwing a 500
<birdland> any member from Greece ?
<bazhang> !gr | birdland
<ubottu> birdland: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<xubuntu77> hi
<xubuntu77> hi anyone there???
<mrkramps> xubuntu77, just ask your question
<xubuntu60i> hi
<xubuntu60i> anyone there??
<mrkramps> xubuntu60i, just ask your question
<xubuntu60i> i have just installed xubuntu... i have an old pc
<xubuntu60i> lubuntu was running good on  it
<xubuntu60i> would it work fine or somewhat slower
<mrkramps> xubuntu60i, depends on your hardware
<xubuntu60i> it is very old .. pentium m
<mrkramps> i would recommend sticking with Lubuntu then
<xubuntu60i> also i have never used irc
<xubuntu60i> so i wanted to ask about its usage
<xubuntu60i> how to use it well.. as iu have never seen such a thing
<mrkramps> xubuntu60i, http://www.irchelp.org/
<xubuntu60i> thanks
<xubuntu60i> a lot
<mrkramps> xubuntu60i, might take some time to get all the datails, but generally IRC is pretty easy as it is primarily a chat network
<xubuntu60i> ok.. thanks for the help
<Nairwolf> xubuntu60i: and you can use IRC with a desktop-client (like pidgin, or hexchat) or with your web browser with this link : https://webchat.freenode.net/
<xubuntu60i> is it like an application?
<Nairwolf> xubuntu60i: here, you're at #xubuntu, it's a channel, and there is thousands of active channel of the IRC's server freenode. (We're at freenode, but there are other irc servers)
<Nairwolf> xubuntu60i: what is "it" in your sentence ?
<gde> hi all - I have a new Xubuntu 15.10 install that refuses to retain my en_GB keyboard layout on boot - known issue? Have seen a variety of workarounds in forums but no root cause.
<Nairwolf> IRC is a chat protocol. As SMTP is the protocol for e-mail
<xubuntu60i> is there any way that i can get updates of irc
<gde> Goes back to en_US behaviour - but the settings are all still en_GB
<xubuntu60i> it refers to  pidgin hexchat
<mrkramps> xubuntu60i, pidgin and hexchat are clients to access IRC networks
<Nairwolf> xubuntu60i: IRC isn't something you update because it's a protocol. Like we're using HTTP to browser web pages. You can reach an IRC network with some software like pidgin, or hexchat, yes.
<Nairwolf> how have you been access to here ? With a web browser ?
<xubuntu60i> yes mozilla
<mrkramps> updates for the clients you will get with other updates of your linux distribution
<gde> (running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" and accepting all the existing settings makes it work)
<xubuntu60i> ok thats okk..
<xubuntu60i> but i was interested in it
<Nairwolf> xubuntu60i: ok, it's great. You can download a IRC client if you want, but it's not necessary. With a client you can have more features like saving some channels, or save some user nickname, etc
<xubuntu60i> as i was about it regarding gsoc
<mrkramps> gde, keymap setting lost in lightdm or whole desktop env?
<Nairwolf> xubuntu60i: you can go to #xubuntu-offtopic in order to speak about things not related to #xubuntu
<xubuntu60i> how can it help
<Nairwolf> regarding gsoc ? I don't understand
<gde> mrkramps: whole desktop. not sure about lightdm since my pw doesn't have characters that would move in the map
<mrkramps> gde, have you checked your language settings if all required packages are installed?
<gde> mrkramps: its saying some libreoffice translations missing - will install and try again
<gde> nope, still same. interestingly, t's not boot that resets it, it's logout/login
<mrkramps> gde, your configuration in settings → keyboard [layout]?
<gde> mrkramps: "Use system defaults"
<mrkramps> gde, grep XKBLayout /etc/default/keyboard
<mrkramps> sry! should be: grep XKBLAYOUT /etc/default/keyboard
<gde> mrkramps: XKBLAYOUT="gb"
<mrkramps> genii, setxkbmap -query
<mrkramps> sry!
<mrkramps> gde, this command was for you
<gde> rules: evdev
<gde> model: pc105
<gde> layout: gb
<mrkramps> hm
<gde> mrkramps: yup, that's pretty much what I thought. everything is set that I expected.
<mrkramps> gde, settings → input settings set to ibus?
<mrkramps> should be "input method"
<gde> mrkramps: don't see 'input method' or 'input settings' under settings
<mrkramps> gde, im-config -a
<gde> mrkramps: what in particular are you interested in? IRC client not on machine so cut-paste tricky
<gde> Active Configuration: xim (normally missing)
<mrkramps> ok, so it is not an ibus issue
<gde> Normal automatic choice: none (normally ibus or fcitx or uim)
<gde> and
<gde> Current override choice: (en_GB_
<gde> )
 * genii slides mrkramps a fresh coffee
<mrkramps> thanks a lot, genii
<genii> :)
<xubunu77> hi there
<xubuntu84w> Hey there, I have a new machine and I wouldn't like to wait for the final release of Xubuntu 16.04. If I install the Beta version (tomorrow?) and apply all the updates that will arise, will I end with the equivalent of the final Xenial Xerus release?
<mrkramps> yes
<flocculant> unless we change things between tomorrow and later
<flocculant> xubuntu84w: also bear in mind that if things go wrong with it - the advice will be to reinstall with a new daily
<flocculant> on Friday Beta 1 is out of date :)
<xubuntu84w> I see... But please, help me to decide here... I am the LTS type. I never install in-between releases and never installed a Beta version. Will I survive or the chances that to suffer a lot are high?
<knome> if you are the LTS type, wait until 16.04.1 is out
<knome> that means you will avoid all the common bugs that might occur
<Nairwolf> you can take the Xubuntu 15.10, and you can change in few months
<knome> Nairwolf, no, i totally wouldn't do that.
<gde> mrkramps: given all the easy things are good, is there any area of the input subsystem I should have a deeper dive into at my leisure?
<Nairwolf> knome: why ?
<Nairwolf> which version of xubuntu he should install right now ?
<knome> Nairwolf, if somebody tells they are the LTS type, they likely want to avoid upgrades too
<knome> depends if they really need to install something now, or if they can wait a few months
<knome> if they do, either 16.04 b1 or 14.04
<xubuntu84w> Will I be helping the community if I choose  to suffer the bugs and report them? At least my suffering will have a "meaning". Machine with touchscreen and 3D camera...
<knome> in this particular situation, i would probably vouch for 16.04 b1
<Nairwolf> He started by saying "I have a new machine and I wouldn't like to wait for the final release of Xubuntu 16.04."
<genii> Or go 14.04.X then LTS-LTS to Xenial point release when it hits 16.04.1 around June or July
<mrkramps> gde, actually not … ibus has been a bit troublesome, but as it is for multilingual input it is generally save to remove
<knome> xubuntu84w, if you report bugs you see, then yes, it would be useful - especially if you are willing to give more information when/if needed
<knome> genii, the problem with that is many migrations (systemd...)
<genii> bleh systemd
<knome> but sure, one could install 14.04 and wait until april 2017 when it hits EOL, then upgrade
<Nairwolf> xubuntu84w: you have to know that the actual beta1 has serious issues right now. Ubiquity crash if you have batteries, and there is still some bugs with blueman when you start your computer.
<flocculant> Nairwolf: that's fixed
<flocculant> xubuntu84w: tbh if you want to install b1 go ahead just be aware that is IS development and things might break
<flocculant> if you DO go ahead - do it today - the image available now is very very likely to be the one we release tomorrow
<mrkramps> gde, if you are just looking for some details about linux to investigate start with how kernel and Xserver handle keyboards
<Nairwolf> what knome said is revelant, I still have a 14.04 version on my actual computer. Some software are a little bit old, but you can still upgrade them with ppa. When 16.04 will go out, I will make a new installation. And moreover, you can install today 14.04 and wait untill July to install 16.04.1
<xubuntu84w> ok! I will give a chance to 16.04b1 on my USB stick. If my horoscope says that I should feel lucky, I will go for it. Thanks for the therapy session.
<GeekDude> my computer just went completely unresponsive except for the mouse cursor
<GeekDude> That includes ctrl-alt-fX vt switching
<GeekDude> ssh too as far as I can tell
<GeekDude> That is, ssh server isn't working
<DrCool> mine did that last night...
<DrCool> When I woke up this morning it was like that.
<GeekDude> hmm
#xubuntu 2016-02-25
<GeekDude> I've rebooted, but it would be nice to know what happened
<craigbass76> Anyone else having trouble with Chromium locking up?  I'm pretty sure it's Facebook related, but can't prove it.
<xangua> Facebook crashes my Firefox
<xangua> So I avoid it
<craigbass76> I'm not sure why I stay on...
<xangua> I just use the chat, but I can use it with Pidgin
<mucus> hiya, so i've got a .sh and it reads like http://pastebin.com/ndJSesLZ , but when i try to execute it i still get http://pastebin.com/2eLMibzd
<mucus> am i doing something wrong?
<mucus> okay, so i manually updated openjdk8, and then set that to be recognized as the default java, then commented that line out of the script.
<xubuntu83i> Hi, Im currently instaling xubuntu - not my first time hover I cant get my trackpad to work?
<xubuntu83i> Seems to work with usb mouse
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu83i:  have you checked the X log ?
<xubuntu83i> Yep: xubuntu@xubuntu:/$ xinput list ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Razer Razer DeathAdder 2013             	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Razer Razer DeathAdder 2013             	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]     ↳ Virtual c
<well_laid_lawn> that's not the X log
<GeekDude> DrCool: Are you using intel graphics by any chance?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> today is the official U16.04LTS beta1 date, does xubuntu follow that roadmap?
<sorinello> Hello. I have an issue with my xubuntu instalation. After I boot, I see t he services loading, then the login screen should appear, but all I see is the cursor not blingking
<sorinello> could someone guide me on how to investigate this ?
<sorinello> last 2 entries in my syslog file are
<sorinello> Feb 25 20:42:25 localhost console-kit-daemon[1003]: (process:1312): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<sorinello> Feb 25 20:42:25 localhost console-kit-daemon[1003]: missing action
<sorinello> but dunno if this is related to my problem
<sorinello> ok, I have isolated a bigt of the problem. It seems that the problem is caused by the latest kernel, the 4.2.0-30. Using 4.2.0-27 work
<sorinello> *works
<sorinello> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1548587 ok, found the bug also
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1548587 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Ubuntu 15.10 VMWare guest won't show UI after upgrading to 4.2.0-30" [High,In progress]
<sorinello> could  someone explain to me why is this bug invalid ?
<sorinello> I am having issues understanding the launchpad page
<genii> sorinello: There are specific posts which do not relate to the topic of the original post and those have been marked invalid, not the original bug itself.
<sorinello> genii, could you point me to the original bug ? I am having exactly the same issue, using Vm Ware also
<sorinello> genii, I am mostly referring to the Affects table, where Trusty is marked with invalid, but in the linux-lts-willy, Trusty is maked as in progress
<genii> sorinello: linux-lts-wily refers to a backported kernel
<genii> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.79.85 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<genii> sorinello: So the reason it's marked invalid there, is because the default linux-image-generic for Trusty is 3.13.0.79.85 as the bot indicates, and not the problemmatic version of  4.2.0-30
<sorinello> I see. thanks. Could you estimate an ETA until this update/fix will be distributed via channels ?
<genii> sorinello: Sorry, I don't know
<DexterF> 16.10daily: known issue with intel wireless 4965AG(N)? got one on iwl4965 in xub live, wont connect
<RoadRunner> can't save changes to /etc/default/hddtemp - get: "/etc/default/hddtemp" and can't seem to change permissions; is loging in as root the only answer or can I do it somehow from my user account?
<knome> there's hardly ever (read: never) a reason to log in as root.
<RoadRunner> so what's the simple solution? :)
<knome> well, if you read my comment closely, you would notice i said there's (always) a simple solution available
<knome> err, i *didn't* say
<RoadRunner> :)
<RoadRunner> to cut to the chase, can you suggest A solution for the above issue :) ?
<knome> no, i'm not familiar with that.
<Pici> use sudo
<RoadRunner> Pici: me being a newbie, could you tell me the full command systax for saving a changed text file with sudo?
<Pici> RoadRunner: you'd need to re-open it with sudo. i.e: sudo nano /etc/default/hddtemp
<RoadRunner> is nano a part of xubuntu distro?
<flocculant> yes
<RoadRunner> any reason to using nano rather than Mousepad?
<flocculant> none - unless you're not at a desktop
<flocculant> pkexec mousepad /path/to/root/owned/stuff
<RoadRunner> flocculant: tried the above command and am getting "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" but sudo mousepad /etc/default/hddtemp seems to work...
<RoadRunner> and time for another newbie question... how do you save in nano?
<Nairwolf> I think it's Ctrl+O
<Nairwolf> Isn't displayed at the back ?
<RoadRunner> Nairwolf: you are right, I wonder what genius came up with "O" considering it isn't present in the word "save" or "write"?
<Nairwolf> It's to annoy newbies ^^
<RoadRunner> :) they have succeeded beyond measure :)
<RoadRunner> flocculant: you mentioned nano is better than mousepad if "you're not at a desktop", could you explain?
<Nairwolf> RoadRunner: It's because you run nano in a terminal. And mousepad is a gui application
<Nairwolf> So, for example, if you're at a server, usually, you don't have graphical windows, so, you use nano (or vim) to edit text files
<RoadRunner> got it
<RoadRunner> now, any idea why am I getting "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" with pkexec?
<Nairwolf> I'm sorry, I don't know what is pkexec
<mpmctoo> I assumed that because Ubuntu has dropped the software center that Xubuntu would drop it too, I've just upgraded and it's still there?
<GeekDude> RoadRunner: If you modified the file, you will be prompted save your changes during exit (Ctrl-X)
<GeekDude> Somewhat more straightforward than Ctrl-O, but not excessively so
<GeekDude> At least X makes sense, eXit
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: not sure how that answers my "core dumped" question...
<xangua> mpmctoo: probably the gnome appstore has many gnome dependencies?
<GeekDude> RoadRunner: it does answer the "how do you save in nano" question though
<GeekDude> In a different, yet still informative manner
<mpmctoo> xangua: Yep I understand that, just wanted to know what the replacement might have been :p
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: thank you :)
<xangua> mpmctoo: you can try the Lubuntu store
<xangua> Don't remember how the package is called exactly
<mpmctoo> xangua: Yep was hoping Xubuntu would pick something different though =P
<xangua> Or just use synaptic
<RoadRunner> thanks to all for all the help and guidance! (I almost feel like a big boy now) :))
<mpmctoo> xangua: I usually just use apt-get if I can remember the name :p
<t4nk147> hy can someone help me I have a black screen after yakeup my laptop
<t4nk147> wakeup
<nanotube> GeekDude: ctl-o is for 'write Out', innit? :)
#xubuntu 2016-02-26
<GeekDude> nanotube: oh yeah, they're labeled with meaningful terms. I forgot about that, I usually aren't looking at that part :P
<nanotube> :)
<DrCool> GeekDude, no, I am not running Intel.  Thankfully it has not happened anymore this week.
<GeekDude> DrCool: ok. I read somewhere that it may be related to intel graphics drivers
<GeekDude> I happened to be running on intel hd at the time, though I've switched to my dedicated gpu for now (I usually keep it disabled because laptop)
<DrCool> mine is an APU chip from AMD
<RoadRunner> installed psensor, lm-sensors (with fancontrol) from ubuntu software center. Ran sensors-detect and followed its directions for module installation but when I run Psensor, no fans present.  Any advice?
<jarnos_> I wonder why light-locker does not suspend/turn off screen in Wily?
<jarnos_> In Trusty light-locker has own settings for screen management, but in Wily it should follow xfc4 power manager settings.
<jpt9> Just saw the blog post about Xubuntu 16.04...
<jpt9> Given that it says "Please note! No upgrade testing was undertaken during this milestone. There are issues currently when upgrading to Xenial Xerus. This release is not suitable for upgrading.", I'm assuming I won't be able to upgrade to it from 15.10?
<jpt9> Or do you think the issues will get fixed by April?
<knome> jpt9, this is the first beta, so yes, the issues will most likely be fixed by april
<jpt9> Good to know.
<jpt9> Also, I'm thinking of getting a new Wacom tablet.  I've heard that the newest version of input-wacom supports it, but I don't think 15.10 has it yet.  If I manually build and install it, would that interfere with the upgrade at all?
<knome> again, most likely not
<Grimpus> Hello
<Grimpus> i found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/713574/can-i-hide-files-so-that-they-are-hidden-on-both-windows-and-linux
<Grimpus> I can noy getit to work for thunar any ideas anyone?
<Grimpus> not*
<olive_> Hello, what is the command to start gnome-sound-applet or some equivalent?
<SilentCog> sorry, I don't know. what are you trying to do?
<raparkhurst> hi
<d0k> Hello
<d0k> How do I set everything's theme to dark? I don't see any dark themes in the settings
<d0k> Is there a file I can edit?
<xangua> Xfce-look.org
#xubuntu 2016-02-27
<DrCool> When I am in Thunar I can't click and drag a box around files I want to select.  Is this normal?
<adrian_1908> DrCool: not normal. Does no box appear or does it appear but have no effect?
<DrCool> no box
<DrCool> adrian_1908,
<adrian_1908> but you can get a box (aka selection rectangle) elsewhere on your desktop?
<DrCool> It looks like it might just be on the mounted flash drive that it does not show.
<DrCool> wait
<DrCool> maybe it's just where I select in general. I can't start on a file name or just white space.
<adrian_1908> Not sure what's happening on your side. I can drag a rectangle starting in the whitespace just fine, isn't that the normal thing to do? In my opinion Thunar is one bug ridden piece of garbage, possibly the worst core application shipping with XFCE, but I admit I still keep using it out of inertia.
<DrCool> thanks adrian_1908, i'll need to look into it someday.
<akis> hi all. i copied and pasted a new password from a file stored under libreoffice to mozilla. unfortunately i closed libreoffice file without save the new password and meanwhile i exit the web site, so i cannot change it. now on the clipboard "paste" is grey so i cannot paste the password again. is there any way to recall this last information from clipboard, firefox or ram memory. i have not installed any clipboard manager and firefox's rememebr
<akis>  passwords is off. i read a lot of documentation but i didn't find any solution. any idea? or the content of clipboard is gone for ever although my system is running? i am running 14.04.1
<flocculant> gone when you closed applications
<akis> flocculant: unfortunately i read this too, but i still wondering if there any way to retrieve it i.e. from ram or any other cache file. it is the last copy/paste for today and since then i didn't copy or paste anything else. is it any chance to restore the information?
<flocculant> not that I know of
<akis> flocculant: thank you for your time today, i hope any else has any other idea.
<xubuntu47w> hello
<akis> is there any clipboard manager installed by default in xubuntu system except xclipboard which just handles copy/paste procedure through X system?
<flocculant> akis: no manager installed by default
<akis> flocculant: is there chance xclipboard to help me to restore the information copied?
<flocculant> akis: I've told you what I know - might not be what you want to hear ...
<akis> flocculant: actually it is not what i want to hear...so i am trying not to give up. many things in pc systems look impossible but often there is a solution...
<kermit77> afternoon
<salad> Hey, how can get more resolutions for xubuntu 14.04 under virtualbox?
<kermit77> i just tried the xubuntu 16.04 beta, basically to play with ZFS
<Snappsiz> Greeting fellow xubuntu lovers ! I have a question if someone got a sec?
<kermit77> but there’s no option to set it up as a ZFS system in the installer
<palash> any one can help me with partitioning?
<Snappsiz> I have a laptop with a i7 core and nvidia gpu, do i need 32-bit xubuntu?
<Snappsiz> tryed to use xubuntu 64-bit install but i can only launch in to it one and after a reboot it bugs out
<Snappsiz> please can i get a fast yes or no =) ? wanna get the xubuntu up and running sucessfully </3 (today) xO
<xubuntu_user> hi
<Snappsiz> Greetings
<Guest90793> Hi, i have a problem with partitioning?
<salad> Snappsiz: I'm not sure about Xubuntu specific, but for linux in general that system should be fine for 64 bit
<xubuntu_user> after updating ubuntu 14.04 it use wrong  screen resolution
<xubuntu_user> i cant set the reslution to 1440x900
<Snappsiz> salad: okay thanks i will just have to try and error and run 32 bit because it gives me to much errors on 64 bit :/
<Guest90793> hi can any one help me?
<Snappsiz> im new so i can only say i can try to help you but cast your question and someone/or me may come with a helping comment
<salad> Snappsiz: Weird. Maybe try the LTS version? If you're already using that, perhaps try 15.10?
<Snappsiz> iv'e tyied the 14 and 15.1 version 64-bit so far
<Snappsiz> same problem with both of them7
<salad> Tried other 64 bit OS's?
<Snappsiz> regular ubuntu to
<Snappsiz> 12.10 and 14.?
<salad> It's not xubuntu ofc, but it'd be useful for a test
<Snappsiz> same problem with those **
<salad> Snappsiz: Was it running win before?
<xubuntu787> hi, greetings
<Snappsiz> yeah windows before
<Snappsiz> but the errors does not indicate that there's any errors because of that
<Snappsiz> 64-bit windows *
<Snappsiz> should i try 14.04 32-bit or 15.1 ?
<Snappsiz> what do you thing gives me the best shot x)
<Snappsiz> so far as i've seen 64-bit systems allways installs amd64 dependences
<Snappsiz> (linux)
<salad> Wouldn't know which is better to try sorry lol, I'm not normally a big ubuntu user
<salad> what errors are you getting?
<flocculant> salad: install guest additions - from the vbox devices menu
<salad> flocculant: Yeah I got it in the end thanks :)
<flocculant> k - didn't see that
<salad> Yeah I forgot to write it lol ^^"
<flocculant> :)
<Snappsiz> im getting cpu errors that its "overloaded" when the cpu is low temp and low use (example of one error)
<Snappsiz> also getting gui errors reguarding not working "using low end gui because of..."
<Snappsiz> didnt write the errors down but never gotten those erlier so i guess this pc wont run off 64-bit linux os
<Snappsiz> i will check bios settings just in case x)
<Snappsiz> well laters ! hope your vm will work out in the end ! :D
<salad> cya
<xubuntu787> hi everyone!
<Snappsiz> cu
<salad> good luck :)
<xubuntu787> is it possible to split the system partition as i haven't created any while installation?
<xubuntu787> anyone online
<xubuntu787> ?
<ed_1> can someone help please? i recently changed the pci wifi card on my laptop and now all my pci networks disappear after standby or reboot. they return after power out/battery out....5min...reboot. etc/network/interfaces has just # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) .auto lo.iface lo inet loopback.  the wifi card shows under nm but with hardware switch is OFF (its not) and 3g card is absent. i looked up similar problems and solutions but no good so f
<ed_1> <ed_1> ar.
<ed_1> could i need to blacklist modules?
<Snappsiz> im back are you still here? :3
<Snappsiz> got my xubuntu booted but i still get cpu trottled error =/
<ed_1> smartstep enabled?
<Snappsiz> in bios?
<Snappsiz> i've enabled all requred settings i can find in bios
<Snappsiz> using xubuntu as dualboot alongside windows on my ASUS ROG GL551JM-DH71
<Snappsiz> if that helps :P
<Lyrin> I'm trying to install startup disc creator, how do I do that?
<flocculant> Lyrin: install usb-creator-gtk
<Lyrin> thanks
#xubuntu 2016-02-28
<Wayward_vagabond> I seem to be having severe network issues, my connections randomly drop, but never seem to happen during high transfer rates ie downloading files 100mb+
<Wayward_vagabond> When it drops, I have to disable and renable wifi to get it up again, or sometimes even reboot
<Wayward_vagabond> Any idea what's causing it?
<radxxx> hi
<radxxx> can you use compiz in xubuntu?
<xangua> Yes
<PhilGEE> hmm
<parsnip> disconnected... any ideas on xubuntu wallpaper persisting to i3 session?
<parsnip> (cross-posting to #xfce)
<dargo> Running 14.04.04 LTS with XUbuntu + NVidia 352.41: Anyone have trouble on reboot after yesterday's daily update? I have no console or desktop. I can SSH in and I can replace "quite splash" with text on grub to log on. Rebuilding the NVidia driver and/or restarting the light DM service has no affect.
#xubuntu 2017-02-20
<esdwdftty> GNOME Disks, after installed have always three pictures of start, Xxubuntu 17.04 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21669649/scr.png In Lubuntu 17 this have the same after update and i see update GNOME Disks 1-3 days ago
<esdwdftty> i instaled GNOME Disks ~ 15 min ago
<esdwdftty> System Load Indicator 0.4 creates such files and when it is started writes to the file of a mistake continuously. /home/user/ .xsession-errors.old .xsession-errors - 5 - 10 min ~ 800 kB
<esdwdftty> 17.04
<esdwdftty> 64 bit
<bel_ki> hi
<bel_ki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24031764/ <-- hardware or software error?
<cfhowlett> bel_ki, ask in #ubuntu
<xubuntu588> hiya
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<xubuntu588> bye
<xubuntu588> bruin
<xubuntu588> whats ur name??
<xubuntu588> i am installing xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> if you have any particular question, just ask, and wait to see if someone knows the answer
<xubuntu588> i just wiuld like to chat ty
<xubuntu588> wold
<xubuntu588> 2would
<xubuntu588> u r spanish,no
<bazhang> xubuntu588, #ubuntu-es for support, #xubuntu-offtopic for chat
<xubuntu588> ty
<lerner> how do I configure xubuntu not to see the splash screen, but the processes being loaded?
<lerner> or shutting down during turning off
<Cursarion> what determines the web browser used by xfce4-terminal? :|
<Cursarion> I've changed it in Settings->Preferred applications, but xfce4-terminal ignores that
<fantoBen> Does anyone know if/when thunar 1.6.11 land on ubuntu 16.04.2?
<fantoBen> the crash when renaming files error is starting to irritate me quite a bit :(
<Cursarion> me too :(
<fantoBen> This error is for far now the only thing that is driving me kinda-sorta insane,
<meganleigh> Good morning!
<knome> hello
<knome> fantoBen, Cursarion: should land relatively soon, but no exact date is known
<meganleigh> so, i'm having a bit of an issue with lightdm, if anyone could help. it's kind of complicated and I don't understand how 16.04 has it set up
<fantoBen> Thanks knome, I really need the update to land as soon as possible as the error kind of hampering my workflow I might use caja for the time being but I love thunar too much
<knome> meganleigh, please describe the issue
<meganleigh> so, for some reason, there's not /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file. normally I would use that. in 16.04, there's a lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, but that doesn't do what I need it to. all the settings I seem to find for lightdm are in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ what I'm trying to do is run a program when lightdm starts, and then kill it after I input my password. I can get the program to start, but not kill, and it throws me err
<meganleigh> in Antergos (arch linux) I was able to edit lightdm.conf with a greeter-setup-script to run the program, and then session-setup-script to kill it and it worked just fine
<meganleigh> anyone around that knows about lightdm with XFCE in Xenial?
<pmjdebruijn> just ask, and wait if anybody responds
<meganleigh> so, for some reason, there's not /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file. normally I would use that. in 16.04, there's a /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, but that doesn't do what I need it to. all the settings I seem to find for lightdm are in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ and /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/ what I'm trying to do is run a program (synergyc) when lightdm starts, and then kill it after I input my p
<meganleigh> program to start, but not kill, and it throws me errors upon login. in Antergos (arch linux) I was able to edit lightdm.conf with a greeter-setup-script to run the program, and then session-setup-script to killall synergyc and it worked just fine
<flocculant> meganleigh: try in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf - just create the file
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Configuration https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<meganleigh> I didn't think of that. I'll try that now
<flocculant> maybe the change from [SeatDefaults] to [Seat:*]
<meganleigh> I'll try that as well
<meganleigh> well, thanks flocculant. I didn't know I could just create that file. didn't wanna break it
<flocculant> meganleigh: working?
<meganleigh> like a dream.
<flocculant> cool :)
<meganleigh> now then....what do you know about compiz? :P
<flocculant> once upon in the dim and distant past I used it with Ubuntu, then came Unity which I didn't like, so I installed Xubuntu and stayed with it - not using compiz ;)
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/820864/xubuntu-and-compiz-xfce
<meganleigh> ah okay
<meganleigh> I've got it installed, I'm just trying to get it to run by default without having to use startup application
<meganleigh> I may have found a way to do it properly though
<meganleigh> now for something completely different! :D
<meganleigh> I have a program that has been purged and autocleaned through terminal...but it still shows up in the whisker menu. I even have menulibre installed and it doesn't see the program either
<flocculant> lose the .desktop file for it from .local/share/applications/
<meganleigh> ah! okay
<meganleigh> is that in my home folder or somewhere else?>
<meganleigh> nvm, found it
<meganleigh> and you're some kind of wizard. :P thanks for all the help
<flocculant> yea sorry :)
<meganleigh> my xubuntu is almost finished! :D now...why don't the desktop icons match the rest of my icons....
<meganleigh> anyway, thanks for the help again
<flocculant> welcome
<nicklas> Hello. Running Xubuntu 16.10. Iv'e added the steam repos, but I can't find it for installation?
<bonsaitree> Where can i find the files which are used to modify the Thinkpad's trackpoint resolution and sensitivity?
<bonsaitree> Anyone knows where can i find the files which are used to modify the Thinkpad's trackpoint resolution and sensitivity?
<Cursarion> so, err, earlier I asked about how xfce4-terminal decides its default web browser, and no one replied, but I figured it out - update-alternatives.
<Cursarion> now I'm trying to figure out how xfce4-terminal decides its default mail client, and I've got nothing
<Cursarion> I've changed the setting via the GUI, so now exo-open --launch MailReader is what I want
<Cursarion> but xfce4-terminal ignores that, and there doesn't seem to be anything about mail in update-alternatives
<Cursarion> I don't understand why there are so many defaults :|
<Cursarion> actually, scratch part of that, update-alternatives didn't do the trick for browser
<sorinello> Hello. Cna someone tell me which package to I have to install to be able to connect using SSH from Thunar ?
<xubuntu27w> Is there anyone here that may be able to help me with an issue in pairing a Logitech t630 mouse in xubuntu?
<tmsbrg> sorinello, you mean with sftp:// links? https://askubuntu.com/questions/70423/how-do-i-connect-to-a-server-with-thunar-in-xubuntu#77537
<sorinello> tmsbrg, from one of my machine I am able to do it by typing ssh://, not sftp://
<sorinello> and from another machine it doesn't work, thunar give me the denied icon in the url bar
<tmsbrg> I never used ssh like that but it could be that it would work if you install the packaged described in the link
<tmsbrg> might also be that it's not a problem with packages but with whether you have the ssh key on your machine
<sorinello> thanks
<xubuntu32w> Hello
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2017-02-21
<Ashigara> Hello, new to xubuntu/linux. Trying to install 16.04 on a older hp laptop. Booting from usb. Have made it to the part where you choose what type of installation but the menu/screen size is to large making it so I'm unable to press anything to continue the process. anyone got suggstions?
<knome> Ashigara, you should be able to move the window by pressing and, then dragging
<knome> pressing *alt*
<Ashigara> will give it a try, thank you.
<Ashigara> I got it to work, will I be able to correct the resolution/sizing issue once it finishes installing?
<knome> ideally, yes...
<knome> and in most cases, yes
<Ashigara> I'll assume that I may be in for some then
<nicky2> morning,
<nicky2> i want to ask about power manager.
<kikero> Hello! xfce4-terminal has the background set to transparent, but instead of showing me the window underneath, it shows me the background image of the desktop.
<kikero> Any idea why?
<knome> fake transparency?
<knome> do you have the compositor enabled?
<kikero> What's that? :-)
<dannyLopez> Hi, I cant see the desktop in my Pc, I mean, when login, the mouse works, but the desktop and XFCE dont start
<dannyLopez> In /etc/init.d/lightdm status show me some of this: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwalle5.so)
<intherye> Hi, now I'm also having Thunar crashes in Xubuntu 16.04. Is there a PPA with fresh Thunar 1.16.11 for xenial or any other quick way to upgrade it?
<sid__> help
<sid__> i have ps 2 mouse and pointer is not moving
<xubuntu09w> help
<xubuntu09w> anyone
<xubuntu09w> need help
<xubuntu09w> now
<xubuntu09w> plzz
<flocculant> xubuntu09w: no-one has any idea what you need help with?
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu09w> i have ps 2 type mouse .... pointer is not moving ..
<flocculant> oh right - you went and came back
<flocculant> tried the mouse in other machines?
<xubuntu09w> yes mouse is working in xp , win 7
<flocculant> xubuntu09w: not sure then tbh - not had to troubleshoot a ps2 mouse for years - hang around see if someone else has knowledge
<flocculant> and !patience
<xubuntu09w> i have ps 2 type mouse .... pointer is not moving .
#xubuntu 2017-02-22
<esdwdftty> the same user: exit and entrance to the account  (padlock), does not accept the password when logging in the same user. In Lubuntu 17 is fixed. I use a VirtualBox linux Guest.
<esdwdftty> always doesn't accept the password
<esdwdftty> Xubuntu 17.04 64bit
<esdwdftty> you have the same bug
<esdwdftty> you have the same bug as Lubuntu 17 and maybe Ubuntu
<esdwdftty> lubuntu fix
<esdwdftty> lubuntu fix it i say him
<esdwdftty> dev. lubuntu fix it, i said about it on the channel Lubuntu
<esdwdftty> eng not my lang
<esdwdftty> Xubuntu ru
<Wayward_Vagabond> You guys know a good place to find printer drivers, or maybe a guide to well supported printers?
<genius3000> Wayward_Vagabond: I think I found one on Wikipedia before (with Google)...though I also just hope for the best with some on sale HP printer usually :P
<Wayward_Vagabond> I think I might've found a driver for the thing, seeing if it'll actually install
<Wayward_Vagabond> I've two printers at the house that don't work- a dell all-in-one, and a cheap print only  HP, but this one seems to be a midline HP
<zuldrah> Hello.
<zuldrah> Hello Globe.
<puff> I'm running xubuntu 16.04 LTS.  I make heavy use of alt-tab to switch between windows, but sometimes window switching gets weird.  The normal behavior is that alt-tab switches to the window you were on before you alt-tabbed to the current window.  Or you hold the alt key down, tap tab key once and get a popup list of the windows, then keep tapping tab key until you get to the window you want.
<puff> However, sometimes, as at the moment, it acts weird.  For example, I have ten windows open. The first three in the list are emacs, chrome, and intellij idea.  If I alt-tab from emacs to chrome, I'm at chrome, alt-tab again, I go back to emacs.
<puff> However, if I "alt-tab, tab" from emacs to IDEA, then alt-tab to go back to emacs.. instead I go to chrome.
<puff> I've seen some references to a "project settings" dialog.  Is this separate from the File/Settings (aka ctrl-alt-s) dialog, and if so, where do I find it?
<bg> здрасти има ли българи тука
<bekks> !ru | bg
<ubottu> bg: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bekks> Or was that Bulgarian?
<bekks> Ah.
<Unit193> geoip says the latter, yes.
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, this sounds stupid, but it I'm finding it hard to print things out. Only one peice of software for images I have installed seems to be able to print, and it doesn't do page setup or anything like that to get it right
<skafta> Hello to all of you. I dont get xrandr running as i want it to. i want to create two launchers to toggle between laptop screen and hdmi projector output. anyone advice about the needed command?
<knome> so what are the commands you are trying now?
<knome> and how do they not work?
<skafta> 1/ xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto
<skafta> 2/ xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1440x900
<skafta> what should be the name of the laptops screen?
<knome> xrandr -q tells you the names you have available
<skafta> lvds-1 and dvi-d-1
<knome> there you go then
<skafta> do i need to add smth if i want the other monitor to turn of?
<knome> yes, --output NAME --off
<skafta> thus for laptop screen: xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output DVID1 --off
<skafta> or LVDS-1 and DVI-D-1?
<knome> whatever xrandr -q tells you your display names are
<knome> and yes, that looks correct
<skafta> tick "run in terminal"?
<knome> i don't think that's required
<skafta> knome, toggling works. for the resolution he works only with 'auto' but i want to reduce for the projector
<skafta> knome, if i ask a specific resolution for the projector, altough available, he doenst switch
<skafta> am i supposed to specify the rate?
<knome> did you also use --on with --mode?
<skafta> i wnat this to work: xrandr --output DVI-D-1 --1440x900 --output LVDS-1 --off
<knome> --1440x990 isn't a valid parameter
<knome> try --mode 1440x900
<skafta> have it :-)
<knome> if that doesn't work, add --auto before that
<skafta> works as i want, thank you so much and sorry for my maybe stupid questions
<knome> np
#xubuntu 2017-02-23
<esdwdftty> Always. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21669649/SCR.mkv Host APU A4-4020. VB preference: SYSTEM ICH9, controller SATA ACHI cache, USB xHCI, LAN Intel PRO1000 MT / Server Xu.17.04 64bit
<knome> always what?
<esdwdftty> see on video file on dropbox
<esdwdftty> url
<knome> yes - i don't understand russian, so you will have to explain
<esdwdftty> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21669649/SCR.mkv download and open on media player
<knome> again, i don't understand russian - please describe your issue
<esdwdftty> nod nees ru lang you see on video
<esdwdftty> not
<esdwdftty> my eng bad
<knome> yes you do, i watched it
<knome> you might want to try #ubuntu-ru in that case
<esdwdftty> fany
<esdwdftty> funny
<esdwdftty> goodbye
<esdwdftty> Host Windows
<esdwdftty> virtualbox version 5.1.14
<knome> esdwdftty, nope.
<esdwdftty> Knome not understand. One word "nope" - it has many meanings.
<knome> esdwdftty, it means you are not giving enough details to be able to help you
<esdwdftty> knome. I don't need help with this (standby mode) What I to seen and this I showed. And you decide, what to do with this.
<Anonaly> Hi, I have Xubuntu 16.04, I am trying to change the mouse theme. I downloaded a mouse theme and put in on /usr/share/icons   I can use the xfce-settings manager to change the cursor, but, when I move the mouse over certain windows (the desktop, hexchat, ect), the mouse cursor reverts to the white default cursor. ?
<Anonaly> I looked up a few instructions but none of them work.
<Anonaly> I tried making a link from /usr/share/icons/myicon/myicon.theme file, to  /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme   but that didn't work either,
<Anonaly> I tried logging in and logging out,
<xubuntu31w> hello I am in need of some support
<xubuntu31w> my main user profile has bugged out so I can only log in as guest...
<xubuntu31w> Can anyone help?
<xubuntu401> help
<puff> Good afternoon, there's a hotkey/shortcut that I keep accidentally hitting, which minimizes all windows, so I can se the desktop.  Is there a key that does the opposite, brings all the windows back?
<digbychicken> puff, You might be hitting CTRL-ALT-D.  If so,  you can do that key combination again to bring back.
<puff> digbychicken: Thanks.
<puff> Does anybody else have a problem with the menu bar Indicator applet?  It keeps crashing.
#xubuntu 2017-02-24
<xubuntu00w> Hi there. I just installed Xubuntu 16.04 and I'm trying to use Compiz. Everything is working fine for the most part but I can't for the life of me get Compiz to draw shadows beneath the panel. Has anyone else managed to get this working?
<loula> hi #xubuntu
<loula> i need your assistance. my system freezes when it connects to wifi under xubuntu 16.10
<loula> i dont know what happened, probably some dumb thing from me when i updated using the update manager, then uninstalled some stuff before rebooting
<loula> thing is it started freezing (total final freeze) and i rushed without thinking reinstalling the OS, fresh install mode
<loula> but it still does freeze even though i reset it
<loula> i have a wifi dongle who is belkin surf n150 (i checked its compatibility when i bought it 2 weeks ago)
<loula> when i log in with it unplugged it works
<loula> when i plug it i see the network icon in taskbar spining and then it freezes
<loula> also just before the login screen i can see a short "recovering journal" screen. the information on it is different from times to times
<loula> ill ask again tomorrow, i need some sleep now
<loula> bye!
<DocScrutinizer05> Hi! I got me a Huawei MateBook to install xubuntu on it, but I'm total windows (10!! eeew) noob nevertheless want to get dualboot on that thing. Any hints? (seems it's using secure boot / UEFI?)
<DocScrutinizer05> I checked http://djinnsour.com/2016/06/04/huawei-matebook-day-4-testing-xubuntu-16-04/ and will start with a Live system on a USB memstick, but long term I want my fav OS installed on device, not plugged in
<DocScrutinizer05> I guess I could install linux to that convertible, but the trick is how to keep the dang Windows installation
<DocScrutinizer05> found http://askubuntu.com/questions/666631/how-can-i-dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-on-a-uefi-hp-notebook which is for HP but maybe it helps a bit. Still I'm highly appreciating any hints / help
<DocScrutinizer05> >>Step 4: Install Ubuntu first<< is not what I could do, unless somebody has a hint how to create an install medium (incl any keys or whatever needed, windoze noob here) for that pre-installed win10
<Volkodav> where is xfce4-settings-manager file? I need to add some entries to it
<slickymasterWork> Volkodav, all core Xfce settings are located in the ~/.config/xfce4 folder
<Volkodav> slickymaster thanks
<Volkodav> in ~ or / ?
<slickymasterWork> in ~
<slickymasterWork> Keep in mind that Xfce also develops/releases applications like mousepad, gigolo, thunar, orage, ristretto, etc and heir configuration files, if not in ~/.config/xfce4, can be found in either/or ~/.config and ~/.local/share
<Volkodav> I looked all over and can't find the setting-manager file
<Volkodav> for example I need to add User Accounts entry and I don't see the file to edit
<DocScrutinizer05> do you have a user account already? then maybe grep is your friend
<DocScrutinizer05> searching e.g for the account name
<DocScrutinizer05> might take a while, but could get optimized via find to only search small files
<Volkodav> I did like this  dpkg -L xfce4-settings | grep bin
<Volkodav> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24057921/
<Volkodav> so /xfce4-settings-manager is jbviously listed> but how do I edit it?
<Volkodav>  
<Volkodav> it should be in .local/share/applications/ but it's not
<Volkodav> DocScrutinizer05: I did like in this post and it worked but with the error cannot run executable> but the entry appeared in the menu https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=207810
<Volkodav> what did he mean by ".change the "Exec" and "Icon" entries to match"?
<Volkodav> I figured it out - to add apps to settings manager /usr/share/applications/<app name>/.desktop files need to be edited in CATEGORIES section
<littlebit> hi poeple, I have xubuntu 16.04 installed on my intel nuc. I switched from my miniHDMI to DVI to mini HDMI to HDMI cable and noticed that when I play a youtube clip, the voices are all in slomotion. can someone help?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I install and set up Compiz in Xubuntu?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I install and set up Compiz?
<loula> hi!
<loula> hey xubuntu, i need your help. yesterday my computer started doing massive freezes when connecting to the net. i was dumb and thought i broke something (and i panicked a bit) so i reinstalled the os formating everything before. but the problem persists. i have xubuntu16.10, i used a wifi dongle of belkin brand, n150 model
<loula> what coyld it be?
<loula> could, sorry
<loula> (i asked yesterday night but it was late and there werent many people active)
<zumps> Hey. Tried using the /HELP but nothing showed up. Can anyone confirm? This is the first time I've used this chat.
<zumps> My problem is that I installed keepassxc as a snap package. Using numix circle icon theme. At boot the icon for keepassxc in the indicator plugin is a question mark "?". However, if I log out and log in again the correct icon appears. The icon for keepass2 from nimix icon theme.
<zumps> Why is this and how do I fix it? Kindly - Zumps
<knome> loula, do you have other machines that connect via the same network and do they have the same issue?
<loula> knome, other machines are fine, im on my phone on wifi right now
<loula> thing is, i thought i had broken something important and did a fresh install (i did the last one 2 weeks ago so there wasnt much to save and it was the easy solution for me, as im not super experienced)
<loula> and the problem persists.
<knome> has this worked without problems before?
<knome> with xubuntu, that is
<loula> yes
<loula> aaah other xubuntu machines? no its the only one
<knome> so you have had this problem with xubuntu since you first installed it?
<loula> but it worked somewhat fine until then
<loula> no it started last night, and persisted through reinstalling the os
<loula> until last night it worked
<knome> ok... so the obvious question; did you do anything out of the ordinary before it stopped working? this might not obviously connected to networking, so anything you can think of?
<loula> yes, ill try to be as clear as possible
<loula> i updated some packages with the update manager  (i didnt really pay attention to what packages, i think there were some imagemagick and snapd related packages), then, before rebooting i uninstalled snapd (i didnt need it anymore). apt-get suggested me to apt-get autoremove some other packages which were, i think linux images, or kernel related (i cant remember the precise wording), which i did. THEN i rebooted
<loula> i saw something i didnt notice before (let me upload the picture) during the boot just before login screen. i cant tell if it was there before or not
<loula> https://framapic.org/zlF2oQkGVD6g/uog7zbaTYJjx.jpg
<loula> there it is
<loula> knome, just before that i remember i used openbroadcaster, without actually streaming, and it used a uncommonly high quantity of memory (~2,1Go), slowing down everything. could it have melted some physical part?
<knome> loula, i guess that's possible, but i find it unlikely... the easy way to check if that's the case is to try the dongle on another machine
<loula> oh i didnt precise, i tried two dongles and it happened with both
<knome> right...
<knome> loula, the message you saw tells something in the filesystem went wrong but that it was fixed
<knome> well, it should have...
<loula> there are messages like this each time i boot :/
<knome> all of the rows or the last one?
<loula> the last one happens each time, i didnt compare the other ones that appears often but not each tile
<loula> time*
<knome> the last one is normal
<loula> it lasts like, 2 seconds
<loula> oh ok
<loula> inodes belong to which part?
<knome> they are related to the file system
<knome> anyway... are the two dongles the same model, or different?
<loula> two different models, same brand though belkin n150 and n300
<knome> okay, so might or might not be helpful...
<loula> :/
<loula> ill try to connect to wifi from commandline, to see if something shows up
<knome> apparently, the hardware should be fine, so that's a good thing
<knome> source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<loula> yeaaah!
<knome> (has worked OTOB since 2012/2013)
<knome> OOTB too :P
<loula> haha yeah, i checked before buying the n150
<loula> the n300 is my roommate's
<knome> one thing you might want to double-check is to see which driver the dongle is using
<loula> oh
<knome> if it has for any reason switched to a lesser one, that might very well be a cause for this kind of slowness in connecting
<loula> ah er
<loula> its not slow, it just stops and nothing ever respo ds
<loula> responds
<knome> that too :)
<loula> ah
<loula> oh
<loula> how do i check that?
<knome> inxi -n
<loula> it says : card: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCIExpredd Gigabit ethernet controller    driver : r8169
<loula> ah no its the ethernet part sorry
<loula> card 2 : Belkin F7D1102 N150/Surf Micro Wireless Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8188CUS]     IF: N/A  state: N/A  mac:N/A
<loula> i have no info on the driver. or does it uses the Realtek one?
<knome> i guess that looks okay...
<loula> x(
<knome> well okay in the sense that it's recognized
<knome> but the state being N/A means it's not initialized, so can't work
<loula> oh
<loula> same goes for the n300
<loula> yesterday i saw this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/267510/how-to-prevent-system-freeze-on-wifi-activation
<loula> but it brings no answer
<loula> or no answer i understand
<loula> its old too
<loula> hm i just dont know what to do to pi point exactly where's the problem... tomorrow ill move my computer in the room where the router is, to see if wire connexions work (i tried to use PLC devices today but i couldnt make them work since i moved into the current flat)
<loula> im really worried about that last part. if it doesnt work, i really wont know what to do.
<malfane> Ok interesting problem. I have two NIC's in my server, one connected to my router and one with a crossover cable direstly connected to  a windows PC. I am running, among other things, an NGINX RTMP server for streaming (encoding on the Linux machine). For some interesting reason NetworkManager like to swap my NIC's whenver I restart or suspend. I have tried disabling it all together and assigning addresses
<malfane> manually and it still comes back and swaps em. Any ideas? I have run through the NM man's and extensive googling to no avail
#xubuntu 2017-02-25
<kaif> whats going on here
<kaif> is there anybody or I'm the only mad here
<loula> omg im so rude
<loula> thanks for your help knome!
<kaosine> Woohoo just revived a old Dell with xubuntu :D
<kaosine> Now to fix it up tomorrow with stuff she can make use of for school
<jnpr> hello folks, my bluetooth keyboard isn't connecting correctly to my computer. it pairs but shows as an unknown device.
<jnpr> does anyone know of any good reference or solutions?
<moetunes> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<moetunes> jnpr:  ^^
<jnpr> moetunes, it connects though
<jnpr> it's just an unrecognized type of device
<moetunes> that's all I know about bluetooth ...
<Dr_Coke> Hey there seems to be a bug in changing themes and getting the theme to apply correctly with xubuntu 16.04.02
<Dr_Coke> or multiple bugs
<Dr_Coke> Like I'm using numix
<Dr_Coke> but had to change the theme to a different theme and remove some stuff and then add it again to the panel
<Dr_Coke> with the nofications area
<xubuntu33w> Hi there, does anyone know when/if thunar 1.6.11 land on xubuntu 16.04.2? I've been having crashes after crashes when renaming files
<m3n3chm0> hi I realized that in xubuntu 16.10 I can't restore the GUI with Ctrl-Alt-F7 any help ??
<xubuntu33w> sudo service lightdm restart doesn't work?
<m3n3chm0> mmmm I used always the mentioned short key
<m3n3chm0> after upgrade to 16.10 it does not work .. in 16.04 and before versiones it worked like a charm
<m3n3chm0> I have to use now chvt 7 in command line
<m3n3chm0> and then I can get back to GUI but I want to enable ctrl+alt+f7
<xubuntu33w> something might have messed up, so you're saying "sudo service lightdm restart" doesn't work when you're on tty(x)?
<m3n3chm0> I did not say that
<m3n3chm0> with sudo service lightdm restart it works
<m3n3chm0> but i need to know how to re enable again the usual shortcut ctrl+alt+f7
<m3n3chm0> I guess something is missing up in Keyboard mapping options
<m3n3chm0> I do not know what is the shortcut to create in there
<xubuntu33w> this happened to me back on ubuntu 12.04, got a black screen on boot, restarted the display manager and did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure from the terminal and it worked after wards. This normally happened when I upgraded the nvidia drivers but that was a couple of years ago
<xubuntu33w> Also just a note, I never update to LTS-STS, I always Update the LTS to point releases and do a fresh install on a new lts
<flocculant> xubuntu33w: re thunar
<flocculant> we've prepared the SRU - just needs to go through - at some point in the nearish future bug 1512120 will be looking for verification
<ubottu> bug 1512120 in thunar (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] thunar crashes on file renaming" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512120
<kaosine> Man this broadcom driver is a load of crap. Logged in to my sisters account and it just doesn't like our network password still >_<
<kaosine> I had trouble with it last night setting it up last night and now it just hates me....
<diogenes_> kaosine, have you tried rebooting the router?
<kaosine> diogenes_: my phone and real computer connect just fine, it seems to be a problem with this computer since wiping vista and putting xubuntu on it
<diogenes_> kaosine, you're not the first one with such issue, I personally had same issue when all my devices were able to connect but one single pc and after rebooting router all was fine
<kaosine> diogenes_: well I wonder if it's a problem with the computer the driver I installed the broadcom driver last night but I could be looking at the password wrong
<diogenes_> kaosine, are you able to see your network name in systray?
<kaosine> diogenes_: yeah and it finally connected.....just wanted to be a pain in my butt
<diogenes_> kaosine, it just got scared of rebooting
<kaosine> there's one character in the password that I can't tell if it's a L or a | it looks too similar
<kaosine> diogenes_: I really need to stop using apple's password generator. There's some really crappy passwords in there that use letters and such that shouldn't be ok to be in a password >_<
<diogenes_> kaosine, keep in mind, all that start's with or deals with apple is just crap
<kaosine> diogenes_: IDK they were pretty good about dealing with me while my last computer was in warranty to the point of replacing it after three repairs. I'd love to get a completly new computer but I'm too busy trying to build a retro pc and maybe fix my windows 98 machine(the latter needs a new PSU and HDD, along with new cables for everything). I've got a lot of mini projects I need to work on with computers I'm trying to avoid putting in e-
<kaosine> waste
<diogenes_> kaosine, windows 98? then you have to travel back to jurasic park
<kaosine> diogenes_: not as bad as building a dos pc XD
<kaosine> (which I'm also trying to do)
<diogenes_> that's extreme indeed
<kaosine> the bad parts so far are the video and motherboard those are crazy with prices
<kaosine> everything else isn't that bad
<kaosine> diogenes_: plus I'm probably going with options to modernize things.....or at least putting in sd/cf to ide converter and FD emulator to make sure things last for as long as possible
<diogenes_> kaosine, or here is another idea, try to replace a modern thinkpad keyboard with the classic one, hack into firmware, do reverse engineering and that's it
<kaosine> diogenes_: where's the fun in that? XD
<diogenes_> kaosine, the process itself
<kaosine> plus I've already bought the motherboard to build the computer
<kaosine> ok may have a issue the mouse disappeared
<diogenes_> no module loaded
<kaosine> diogenes_: apparently it's a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<diogenes_> kaosine, could be
<kaosine> diogenes_: it's definitely similar symptoms to say the least. I don't know if all the drivers are installed though. I know I installed the network one last night but I don't know what else I need to install on the thing
<diogenes_> kaosine, if everything works then it's done
<kaosine> diogenes_: I'm just a  little weirded out by that issue even if there's a supposedly related bug on launchpad
<diogenes_> kaosine, have your tried with live cd?
<kaosine> well it's just that mouse part that's bugging me
<diogenes_> kaosine, the best way is to load a live session from usb/cd and see if the mouse works
#xubuntu 2017-02-26
<xubuntu70i> hi
<xubuntu62i> hello?
<xubuntu62i> so I'm having a bit of trouble booting xubuntu with UEFI boot mode
<xubuntu62i> when I boot my computer, it just displays an error that reads "internal hard disk drive not found try reseating drive"
<xubuntu62i> google hasn't really turned up anything useful
<xubuntu62i> perhaps someone could point me in the right direction?
<xubuntu62i> uuuh, hello?
<xubuntu24w> could you tell me if my amd sempron 2200 processor supports PAE?
<flocculant> xubuntu24w: run this in a terminal - grep -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo
<xubuntu24w> i haven´t install xubuntu yet. I need to know if my pc configuration fulfills the requirements
<xubuntu24w> i haven´t installed xubuntu yet. I need to know if my pc configuration fulfills the requirements
<flocculant> I suggest you find the spec for the cpu on the web and check there
<Unit193> Sempron 2200+ (Thoroughbred)?
<xubuntu24w> thank you
<joaoesteves10> '-'
<kaerhon> hi
<kaerhon> knome, i was the "loula" user who had some wifi connection freezing issues two days ago, i testes wired connection the next day and it worked, so i "solved" the issue by using PLC devices. I still don't know what is the issue, but at least i don't have to worry about it anymore. thanks for your help!
#xubuntu 2018-02-19
<xubuntu89d> I’m using Xubuntu to mining Ethereum. But I have a problem. The screen is freezing every time when I open Claymore mining software. How can I fix this problem?
<clarux> hi guys everybody! I have problem to make a LAN with my 2 xubuntu pc
<clarux> gigolo does not work.
<clarux> ping don't respond
#xubuntu 2018-02-20
<alpha_Aquilae> morning o/
<alpha_Aquilae> somebody knows why midori isn't present from 17.10 release
<alpha_Aquilae> ?
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/m/midori/news/20170624T150159Z.html - (From Debian) RoQA/RoM; FTBFS, unmaintained and unsupportable; Debian bug #864951
<ubottu> Debian bug 864951 in ftp.debian.org "RM: midori -- RoQA/RoM; FTBFS, unmaintained and unsupportable" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/864951
<alpha_Aquilae> 'k thanks, that will be definitive? It's difficult find equivalent...
<Unit193> As long as it stays unmaintained, yes.
<alpha_Aquilae> so, epiphany...
<alpha_Aquilae> have agood day Unit193.
<Unit193> You too.
<clarux> hi everybody! Can somebody help me with LVM?
<clarux> I would like to move the /home folder to a different logical volume
<xubuntu37i> hello
<xubuntu37i> is any one here?
<knome> maybe
<xubuntu37i> I'm in the installing process and an error has been shown to me.
<xubuntu37i> grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/. Without GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot
<xubuntu37i> Could you help me?
<knome> in a minute? no.
#xubuntu 2018-02-21
<plenglin_> hello, im having trouble with my installation
<plenglin_> when i try logging in through the login page, xorg apparently crashes
<plenglin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCpcnkxv9W/ this is the xorg.0.log
<plenglin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zZfsNgwHf7/ this is the xorg.0.log.old
<plenglin_> could anyone help me
<plenglin_> can anyone help with my problem?
#xubuntu 2018-02-22
<pragomer> I upgraded xubuntu 16.04 to 17.10. now libreoffice does not open calc-files anymore that are stored on my synology-nas (via nfs). I can browse the share in thunar, but libreoffice does not open it.
<pragomer> what can be the problem?
<pragomer> has the nfs-common package got a bigger update between 16.04 and 17.10? so that this could be the reason I cannot open libreoffice-files?
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> I've tried xub18.04 nightlys now over a course of roughly 2 months on various platforms, PC, thinkpad, VMs, and it sooner or later (mostly sooner) breaks at booting the kernel, going into a black screen with blinking cursor
<deadrom> something it fundamentaliy wrong with it and 2 months before release that sounds all but good
<deadrom> I'd file  bug but I don't have more than "goes into black screen".
<lucka> Hi there
<lucka> I just installed Xubuntu 17.10 on my mother in low's laptop. Everything seems to be working except I get a few errors in journalctl -b
<lucka> But first I would like to make it look like Windows 10 :D Or Mac OS Sierra... anyone fiddled with that?
#xubuntu 2018-02-23
<xubuntu38i> help
<xubuntu38i> join
<Elisah> Hi everybody, just installed Xubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) with the XFCE desktop. After a reboot numlock is not enabled on the login screen. I tried to add the Numlock and RestoreNumlock keys to keyboards.xml, but to no avail. All other methods I found via Google are for LightDM. Any suggestions on how to enable the numlock at login? Thanks!
#xubuntu 2018-02-24
<geriatric_bedtim> Would someone help me reconfigure the resolution of an external monitor? I've been fiddling with xrandr for an hour and can't get anything to work :'(
<RudyValencia_> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a Ryzen 7 1700 w/ GeForce GTX 1050, but it doesn't boot in BIOS mode (freezes on a text screen) or UEFI (desktop looks like a bunch of lines), why is that happening and how can I install it?
<RudyValencia_> *Xubuntu 16.04
<RudyValencia> I figured it out - I needed to install with nomodeset
<CoinBRN123> Helo there. I cannot set the proper resolution to one of my screens.     It supports 1600x900, but I can I only see options up to 1024x768.   My main screen is working ok with 1080p resolution
<xux> Hello
<xubuntu256> Hey all.  I am trying to dowload xubuntu from a usb (thumb) drive.
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu256:  download or install ?
<xubuntu256>  .... Install...  I wish to divide
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<well_laid_lawn> partioning the hard drive can be easy enough
<well_laid_lawn> partitioning the hard drive can be easy enough
<xubuntu256> I wanted to install using usb... Need to immage (ain't got that) then bootable xubuntu installed on USB.
<well_laid_lawn> !persistant
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<well_laid_lawn> the second link
<xubuntu256> Needless to say, change the boot sequence...  Once done that divide disk and install.
<asarch> Using the new configuration scheme (DBus or GConf), how could I disable a monitor permanently (I mean, reboot after reboot)?
<asarch> I mean, system-wide?
<well_laid_lawn> see if this helps - http://tech.draiser.net/2015/07/14/ignoring-hotplug-monitor-events-on-arch-linux/
<asarch> Thank you well_laid_lawn
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<asarch> How could you get a xorg.conf file?
<asarch> Xorg nowadays cannot do the classic "Xorg -configure"
<well_laid_lawn> I just find one on the net... you can make one and add it in /etc/X11/xorg,conf.d/  and call it 60-monitor.conf
<well_laid_lawn> all it needs is a section similar to what that link showed
<asarch> Thank you very much
<asarch> Thank you very much once again :-=
<asarch> :-)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<asarch> BRB!
<xubuntu500> I am still trying to do a bootable USB drive for Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2018-02-25
<Lost_> hi uh i installed xubuntu and after it restarted it took me back to gnu grub amd i turned off my laptop and took out usb and turned my laptop back on and it says no bootable device found
<Lost_> Heeey
<Lost_> So uh
<Lost_> I need help
<xubuntu22i> How well does xubuntu 16.04 run in Qemu
<flocculant> xubuntu22i: depends what you want to do with it - pretty much the same as any vm I would think
<xubuntu22i> Thanks
<flocculant> xubuntu07i: I use qemu (and virt-manager) pretty much exclusively for testing purposes
<condector> morning all
<knome> hello
<condector> hi knome
<condector> someone knows how could I become an official xubuntu mirror? I saw that the project not has anyone on Brazil
<condector> and I already mirror some other open projects.
 * condector smile
<knome> condector, join us on #xubuntu-devel and i can tell you more
<condector> knome, thanks, join now
<Lost_> Hey
<Lost_> I need help
<knome> Lost_, ask your question
<Lost_> Okay so I installed xubuntu and after installation I took out usb and and turned on my laptop and said no bootable device so I asked on discord Linux they said I needed to install grub so I went to live session of xubuntu and got boot-repair After repair it says to make bios boot on mmcblk0pl/EFI/Ubuntu/shimx64.efi
<Lost_> I don't know where to do this
<Lost_> Is no one on right now?
<Lost_> Uh
<xubuntu86d> Can some help with install RT5572 USB wifi driver?  it's a plug&play driver and works fine, the only thing is it takes minutes before it found the router to connect.
#xubuntu 2019-02-18
<charlesmander> for a new user should i be getting lts or stable?
<JackFrost> Depends on if you want more stable at the cost of slightly dated, or "latest and greatest" at the possible expense of stability.
<cupcake> I have installed xubuntu 18.04 in a desktop I tried to enable wake on lan but it is not working https://askubuntu.com/questions/47918/how-can-i-enable-wake-on-lan-permanently
<cupcake> The last solution was working in ubuntu 16.04 but I am unable to find the halt file in xubuntu is it available or renamed?
<nikolam> "word wrap" option does not work in mousepad 0.4.0 in Xubuntu 18.04 LTS
<nikolam> For example, when pasting magnet link
<xubuntu91w> I am new to Xubuntu. I downloaded and installed V18.04.1 on three old Windows LapTops. After I connected them to a RG (Residential Gateway), I am able to PING one another in pairs. However, trying to transfer files between them, I can not figure out a to do so. The only possible entry point appears to be "NETWORK". But, "Browse Network" led me to "Windows Network" that failed to open. Please advise how could I access files on the 
<gnrp> xubuntu91w: This is not directly possible, since xubuntu doesn't have the software for windows shares installed
<xubuntu91w> gnrp: Thank you for your comment. I am not trying to access a "Windows" PC, but just to transfer files among Xubuntu PCs. Could you describe what is the basic way to achieve this task?
<brainwash> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<brainwash> xubuntu91w: people in #ubuntu may be able to assist you with that task
<xubuntu91w> brainwash: How about this method that I just spotted on the web? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/transfer-files-ubuntu-windows-wifi-network  -- It was for Ubuntu and over WiFi. I wonder if it could work?
<genius3000> xubuntu91w: (I'm only here for a second) if you're comfortable with the command line (shell), I'd recommend `scp` or `rsync`, I don't recall if they're installed by default but available in the main repos.
<xubuntu91w> genius3000: Thanks for the possible tool. But, I really can only be classified as an "Windows end-user" to start with. Below GUI, I struggle a lot.
<gnrp> xubuntu91w: Sorry for not replying earlier, my computer crashed ;)
<gnrp> (oom, no software issue)
<gnrp> anyway, you can try filezilla with sftp. Then you need to know the IP of the respective other computer, though
<knome> xubuntu91w, if you install openssh-server on the machines, you should be able to access the other machines in thunar with ssh://machine-name/
<knome> or in case you use a different username on them, ssf://username@machine-name
<knome> erm, i mean ssh:// :)
<knome> (or sftp:// works as well)
<xubuntu91w> gnrp, et. al.: Thanks for the tips. It looks that the LAN Share APP that I spotted is fairly self-contained and cross plateform applicable which are my environmental criteria. I will give it a try first.
<knome> good luck
<c5e3> gnrp: i got the replacement SSD today and still have the same problem. so i guess, the transcend NVMe ssd is just incompatible with a T480s
<c5e3> bought a samsung 970 evo plus now, which works perfectly
<gnrp> c5e3: Did you have the same problem when booting from a live system?
<c5e3> nope, just with the transcend ssd and its replacement
<gnrp> maybe that could be a thing. Trying out a different kernel or o
<c5e3> nevermind, the transcend ssds go back to amazon
<caldarella> 》Hi, I have installed gmic and gimp-gmic on xubuntu but when I use FFT filter or other filters this error message show me:
<caldarella> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/25cf2ed9547e1c1eedc0e568fa18e390/gimp_gmic.png
<brainwash> caldarella: maybe that is bug 1773840
<ubottu> bug 1773840 in gmic (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: g'mic plugin crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773840
<caldarella> brainwash yes maybe it is the bug, the gmic filter is old?
<brainwash> the package in 18.04 and 18.10 is old
<caldarella> brainwash can you try if it happens to you too?
<brainwash> that will take some minutes
<caldarella> brainwash I need to apply the FFT to remove the moiré noise in an image
<Spass> caldarella, you could try to manually download DEB files of gmic (2.4.5) and gimp-gmic packages from 19.04 and try to install them, but some dependencies could be an issue
<Spass> but that's what I would try
<caldarella> Spass I would not want to mess up the system with packages that are not present in the main repositories
<Spass> well, I understand
<brainwash> seems to work for me, unless I'm not doing it right
<brainwash> the plugin dialog window even has an "Update Information" segment
<brainwash> with instructions on how to update the plugin
<brainwash> "Update Information" appears at the bottom of the filters list
<caldarella> Another bug is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagej/+bug/1781657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1781657 in imagej (Ubuntu) "Unrecognized option: -d64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<caldarella> >>I have installed imagej from synaptic but not start!
#xubuntu 2019-02-19
<nnk> does anyone know why clicking on the corners of the taskbar buttons (like whisker menu button) is buggy? like when moving the cursor of the mouse on the edges of the monitor, the taskbar buttons will light up inconsistently
<gnrp> nnk: Hm, cannot really reproduce. What exactly is it?
<gnrp> aah, now I get it, when moving... Good question though, never noticed it^^
<nnk> yes, sometimes i just move my cursor to the edge of the screen to press the whisker menu button, but it sometimes didn't work because on the edge of the monitor the detection is inconsistent
<nnk> on manjaro xfce this didn't happen
<ondondil> nnk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1795135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1795135 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "XFCE window buttons are not clickable at the top of the screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nnk> thanks, so far it does seem changing the theme helps
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> is it possible to change the font-size of applications listed inside the tasklist (from xfce4-panel) ?
<DarkTrick> I mean without changing the whole system font
<brainwash> DarkTrick: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=3218
<brainwash> DarkTrick: I assume that this still works
<brainwash> unless you use 18.10 which has the GTK3 version of xfce4-panel
<DarkTrick> 18.04 atm, thank you
<DarkTrick> brainwash, I guess a login/logoff is required to make it take effect?
<brainwash> restarting the panel should do
<brainwash> xfce4-panel -r
<brainwash> I think
<DarkTrick> did it
<DarkTrick> do you have a link at hand explaining what styles I can define? I don't want the clock be effected
<brainwash> there is https://chipx86.github.io/gtkparasite/
<brainwash> maybe this is helpful too https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/blob/master/gtk-2.0/apps/xfce-panel.rc
<DarkTrick> brainwash, AWESOME, THANK YOU!
<DarkTrick> widget "*XfceTasklist*" 		style "mystyle" did the job
<DarkTrick> Now I just have to figure out how to also enlarge the button height :D
<DarkTrick> Hm... trying to install parasite failed. So I removed the necessary dev libs again. after calling an autoremove 500MB of software was uninstalled ... And gtkrc-2.0 won't work anymore
<DarkTrick> aw, the latest part was wrong. Just had a typo inside the file
<DarkTrick> brainwash, thanks again. Gathered all the information and summed it up here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/500102/xfce-xfce4-panel-tasklist-set-custom-font/501566#501566
<noob-noob> hello I'm having a problem to block ip's with psad and ufw the message when I run psad --fw-list is "[-] Table: filter, chain: PSAD_BLOCK_FORWARD, does not exist" someone knows how to fix it?
<brainwash> noob-noob: that ir a question which is not specific to xubuntu, so I suggest asking in #ubuntu
<noob-noob> brainwash: ok.
<xubuntu33i> Hi
<xubuntu33i> Im in here
<xubuntu33i> Can anybody see me?
<xubuntu33i> Im in here
<xubuntu33i> Im tryng to tell you something
<xubuntu33i> Can anybody heeeeeeeEEEEEEElp
<xubuntu33i> Can you hear my cAAAAAAAll
<xubuntu33i> Are you coming to rescue me?ç
<xubuntu33i> I need you to hooooold
<xubuntu33i> All of the sadness i can not
<xubuntu33i> Living inside of me
<Dravere> Hi, quick question: What would be the best way to help to get Xfwm 4.12.5 into 18.04? I found a bug report about it on Launchpad but there seems to be not activity in regards to it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/1796144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796144 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 18.04 bionic xfwm4 backport 4.12.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> Dravere: join #xubuntu-devel
#xubuntu 2019-02-20
<DarkTrick> @xfce: Can someone tell me which gtk-theme is used for the calculator or chrome? gtk2 or 3?
<adm_mint> hello. Wifi doesnt work. Command dmesg shows the network driver "rtl8xxxu" and command lspci doesnt show this driver. In fact, "Network controller..." doesnt appear in that list
<well_laid_lawn> adm_mint:  you might need some firmware for the wifi card
<well_laid_lawn> !firmware
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<adm_mint> well, there was a distro before ubuntu and its working, i say, "Network controller" appear in lspci list
<well_laid_lawn> adm_mint:  the kernel module will be something starting with   ath
<well_laid_lawn> in   lsmod
<adm_mint> my net card isnt atheros
<aradesh> hello. i keep getting a 'system problem detected' with report/cancel option after i log in. what log should i look in to identify the problem?
<brainwash> aradesh: doesn't the window offer you to show more details?
<aradesh> nope
<aradesh> i click report, and it goes away
<aradesh> and then comes back next time i log in
<aradesh> well, boot up
<brainwash> anything in /var/crash ?
 * aradesh looks
<aradesh> yup
<aradesh> _usr_sbin_lightdm.0.crash
<brainwash> you could try to upload that crash dump via "ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_sbin_lightdm.0.crash"
<brainwash> if the upload process does not work, maybe it will give you some error message
<aradesh> this one does offer 'show details'
<aradesh> anyway thanks, at least now i know its lightdm
<brainwash> does the timestamp of the crash file match with your observation?
<brainwash> it could be an old file
<aradesh> hmm
<aradesh> time stamp's from 2 days ago, from 00:22, which would have been shutting down
<brainwash> alright
<xubuntu56w> hi
<xubuntu56w> how can i access to the chanel with hexchat?
<brainwash> xubuntu56w: you connect to the freenode server, and then join this channel
<xubuntu56w> ok thanks!
<EviLEd> Hey guys/gals. i wanted to know on how to change the time/date format from the command line. What file will allow me to set "%b %e, %l:%M %p"
<moetunes> for the time and date format you need to set a different locale
<EviLEd> So under clock options there is no way to set a custom format? the locale is set during the setup
<EviLEd> i have a script that i want to add the command to. but i can' seem to locate the command
#xubuntu 2019-02-21
<DarkTrick> EviLEd, you CAN set a custom format
<DarkTrick> oh, where do you want to change the time format? on what display?
<EviLEd> i only have 1 display
<EviLEd> i want to change it from the command line
<EviLEd> i have a custom format set now. but after a fresh install i want to set it via command line
<EviLEd> bbl
<EviLEd> maybe the easier question is changing the date from the command line.  so it looks likie Month Day, Time (AM/PM).
<EviLEd> like date -s "string"
<DarkTrick> where is the date/ time displayed?
<DarkTrick> inside the command line?
<DarkTrick> or are we talking about the clock inside the tasklist?
<DarkTrick> aka Panel
<DarkTrick> [
<DarkTrick> @EviLed ^
<EviLEd> the clock in the taskbar. how do you set the date from the command line?
<friendlyGoat> howdy!
<friendlyGoat> i have a question that i cant seem to find an answer to anywhere else and was hoping i could find help here
<friendlyGoat> im trying to find out how to set an animated gif as my screensaver? i have xscreensaver if thats any help
<well_laid_lawn> you have to have a screensaver app that supports that
<friendlyGoat> do you have any off hand?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use any screensavers but I'll have a web search :)
<friendlyGoat> alright thanks!
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, theoretically you could do it with xwinwrap and gifsicle but it would need a good dose of trickery
<well_laid_lawn> have a look at   man screensaver
<friendlyGoat> whats man screensaver?
<friendlyGoat> also i'll look into xwinwrap
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal type  man xscreensaver   and have a read. It shows having a gif running can happen but it isn't easy
<xubuntu57w> Hello World! Could someone check please how much space left after installing Xubuntu 18.04?
<gnrp> xubuntu57w: The amount of space left depends on your partition size ;)
<xubuntu57w> I did upgrade from 14.04 and it took 21.5 GB. It's too much in my opinion. Before upgrade it was 12 GB.
<gnrp> you find the space requirements here: https://xubuntu.org/requirements/
<gnrp> did you auto-remove packages already?
<xubuntu57w> One sec let me check.
<gnrp> `sudo apt-get auto-remove` on the terminal
<gnrp> and then, when you already used the system before, I guess you very likely have some software installed which takes up space?
<xubuntu57w> Yes with auto-remove.
<xubuntu57w> 12.77 GB was before upgrade and 19,2 GB right now - after upgrade.
<xubuntu57w> Where is 6,43 GB?
<gnrp> Some packages simply grow bigger over time.
<gnrp> but you can try this: `dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nk1 | less`
<gnrp> (from here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599424)
<gnrp> this will show you which packages take up how much space
<gnrp> .oO(omg, I have like 8GB of cuda stuff installed)
<gnrp> oh, and did you check if there are maybe old kernels left? I had this bug sometimes with 14.04 systems
<xubuntu57w> Will check kernels now.
<xubuntu57w> No only two one in use and one as backup.
<xubuntu57w> Maybe 6,43 GB is fine then.
<gnrp> did you check what the big packages are?
<xubuntu57w> This: `dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nk1 | less` is not showning sizes,
<xubuntu57w> Only list of all packages.
<SeTunTun> hello, I installed xubuntu 18.04. Everytime I boot bluetooth is on. Is there any way to boot up with the bluetooth adaptor off?
<Spass> hello SeTunTun, I would try changing to AutoEnable=false in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<Spass> but maybe someone has another easy solution
<SeTunTun> Spass, viel Spaß!
<SeTunTun> I tried your solution but nothing happened after rebooting :(
<Spass> hmm, so maybe "sudo systemctl disable bluetooth.service"
<Spass> and to enable it again - "sudo systemctl enable bluetooth.service"
<Spass> since systemd rules all now :)
<duskull> Hello everyone!
<duskull> After upgrading my kernel and xorg (to the Ubuntu 18.04.2 ones) my touchpad does not register tabs like before, left/right buttons still work
<duskull> No option to enable touchpad tabbing in the xfce4-settings
<SeTunTun> thanks Spass I'll wait for the moment
<gnrp> duskull: What do you mean with tabs?
<gnrp> I mean, what is tabbing?
<gnrp> duskull: In general, use the tool `synclient`. That is very powerful and does almost everything you want for the touchpad
<gnrp> SeTunTun: Try using `rfkill`
<gnrp> when you do `rfkill list`, you can see the devices. You can block then the specific device (e.g., use in general `rfkill block bluetooth` and put it in your autostart stuff
<duskull> gnrp: I messed up a bit...
<duskull> I installed the synaptics driver using apt but that removed a lot of other stuff
<duskull> Now I can't use my keyboard at the login screen
<gnrp> can you at least switch back to the console with ctrl+alt+F1?
<gnrp> although I wonder how you manage to deinstlal keyboard stuff. Oo
<duskull> I'm a recovery root console now
<duskull> And I finally have wifi on that
<duskull> No broken packages
<duskull> What do you seggest to install now?
<gnrp> I have no clue what happened
<gnrp> but look to /var/log/dpkg.log. There you find what has happened
<duskull> Okay thanks
<duskull> Everything fixed! I installed xserver-xorg-input-all, both touchpad and keyboard are working now.
<gnrp> and now use synclient to do whatever you want. I still don't know what you mean by tabbing
<duskull> I mean just tab on the touchpad and register a left click, not to use the buttons below it for left/right click
<duskull> There is an option for that in the xfce4-setting under mouse and touchpad, it is called "tab touchpad to click"
<brainwash> duskull: tap not tab
<duskull> Oh sorry, my bad
<brainwash> you may need to install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<brainwash> and remove xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<brainwash> in case it's still not working 100%
#xubuntu 2019-02-22
<DarkTrick> Does anyone else has problems inserting screenshots from clipboard to libreoffice?
<DarkTrick> I always need to insert the screenshot to a different app and then copy again.
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I tether from Android over bluetooth?
<brainwash> dunpeal: did you try anything yet and it did not work?
<dunpeal> I've been trying dozens of things for hours.
<dunpeal> brainwash: ^
<brainwash> pairing the device worked?
<dunpeal> brainwash: yes, I can even send files to that device.
<dunpeal> Connection Failed: Connection 'Network Access Point on Samsung Galaxy S7' is not available on the device <bluetooth address> at this time.
<dunpeal> This is the error ^  I can't find it on Google
<xubuntu61w> help
<xubuntu61w> comands ctrl + c ctrl+v dosent work in xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu61w> how can i fix this
<xubuntu61w> ?
<Spass> xubuntu61w, in what application, all of them?
<Spass> is your keyboard layout correct?
<xubuntu61w> actually i installed xubuntu in a older macbook
<xubuntu61w> the keyboard is french by default but i installed US keyboard
<xubuntu61w> this shortcuts are not working in all applications
<xubuntu61w> i tried to add them in keyboard but it gives me an error when i want to execute it
<xubuntu61w> the error says failed to launch shortcut
<xubuntu61w> is there any keyboard list shortcut to install in linux
<xubuntu61w> ?
<DaveWho> Question: I have installed the latest Ubuntu Studio on an Asus ROG G750JM and the webcam and bluetooth are not working. I guess I'm going to need to find kernel modules for those particular devices and then.... recompile the kernel? Of course, the most-detailed Asus spec I can find for this laptop don't actually say what the model of webcam is or any specific info about the bluetooth.... Does anyone have any previous experience or idea
<DaveWho>  about this model, or the subject of kernel hardware modules in general?
<brainwash> DaveWho: sounds like something you could ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> it's a general question
<DaveWho> @brainwash I'll try that, too, thanks ;-)
#xubuntu 2019-02-23
<soreau> why is printers missing in settings? system-config-printer is installed and working if run manually
<blingrang> Hi, just installed a fresh 18.04 on a new laptop. The menu items sizes are really small. How do I make them bigger?. The window titles and terminal fonts are fine.
<blingrang> It's just the menu items.
<blingrang> and folder/file names
<brainwash> soreau: https://i.imgur.com/cVTzjUP.png
<brainwash> maybe /usr/share/applications/system-config-printer.desktop is missing in your case
<brainwash> or overridden by a user created version in ~/.local/share/applications/
<brainwash> blingrang: did you experiment with the font settings (size and dpi) yet? Xfce settings > appearance > fonts
<blingrang> brainwash, Dam. That was it. Should have looked a bit harder. Thanks anyways.
<SeTunTun> Hi, I use xubuntu 18.04 with a bluetooth adaptor. Everytime the computer boots bluetooth is on. Is there a a way in xubuntu to bootup with bluetooth off?
<soreau> brainwash: /usr/share/applications/system-config-printer.desktop exists and there is ~/.local/share/applications/system-config-printer.desktop but even if I temporarily move it, the printer icon still doesn't show in settings
<brainwash> soreau: did you play around with menulibre (the menu editor)?
<brainwash> it could be that the entry for s-c-p is disabled
<brainwash> or something like that
<brainwash> disabled or hidden
<xubuntu24w> Hello, I have a wire conected to my pc but I don't have connection. Help pls
<soreau> brainwash: not that I know of but I could check..
<soreau> brainwash: if I type 'system-' in whisker menu, the printers is the only thing that shows up
<soreau> so it's in the menu, just not in the main xfce settings gui
<xubuntu24w> Hello, I have a wire conected to my pc but I don't have connection. Help pls
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, fresh install?
<xubuntu24w> Hello, I have a wire of ethernet  conected to my pc but I don't have connection. Help pls
<xubuntu24w> Yep frsh install
<soreau> xubuntu24w: The only time this ever happened to one computer I came across, I had to run 'ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full' each time I reboot the computer
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, did it work while installing xubuntu?
<xubuntu24w> <diogenes_> I installed it with another conection and it worked
<diogenes_> try same cable on a different machine, might be cable might me router
<diogenes_> does it say connected?
<xubuntu24w> No
<xubuntu24w> When I put the wire in other pc it works
<soreau> that sounds like the problem I mentioned
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, but when you click then network icon do you see wired connection 1?
<diogenes_> or similar?
<xubuntu24w> But here recognize the net for one sec and then desappear
<xubuntu24w> I see wired connection 1 and 1 sec after it dessapears
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, desktop/laptop?
<xubuntu24w> A pc portable
<diogenes_> could be a network card issue, try in live session with usb
<xubuntu24w> Now I don't have USB
<xubuntu24w> And this problem only happens with this net
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, try: sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<xubuntu24w> The same problem
<xubuntu24w> If I put the mouse above the net icon it says : asking for a wired net connection
<xubuntu24w> Im not very well with English and I have the system in another idiom
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, might be the networc card issue with the computer
<xubuntu24w> But that what I said is something like the pc says
<xubuntu24w> And what can I do?
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, to go to the service center
<diogenes_> and replace the card
<xubuntu24w> The phisic card
<xubuntu24w> ?
<diogenes_> yes
<xubuntu24w> Omg
<xubuntu24w> 😂
<soreau> xubuntu24w: it's not impossible that it could be a driver bug too
<soreau> xubuntu24w: What is the output of 'lspci|grep -i Ethernet'?
<xubuntu24w> My pc have 4 years, I have had Windows and it has worked, but I decided to put xubuntu
<xubuntu24w> Pc is 4 years *
<soreau> the hardware is most likely ok
<xubuntu24w> And its a pc portable
<soreau> xubuntu24w: What is the output of 'lspci|grep -i Ethernet'?
<xubuntu24w> Realtek semiconductor Co. Ltd RTL8101/2/6E PCI express
<xubuntu24w> Fast/gigabit ethernet controller (rev 07)
<soreau> xubuntu24w: Can you try 'sudo dhclient eth0'?
<soreau> well, it might not be eth0, check 'ifconfig'
<soreau> xubuntu24w: or just 'sudo dhclient'
<xubuntu24w> It says operation not possible due to RF-Kill
<soreau> interesting
<soreau> sec
<xubuntu24w> And if I put dhclient eth0 it says that cannot find device
<soreau> yes no problem
<xubuntu24w> Ok, I will be waiting
<soreau> xubuntu24w: 'sudo rfkill unblock all' and then 'sudo dhclient'
<xubuntu24w> One question, what is rfkill?
<soreau> radio frequency kill
<soreau> it's probably trying to dhclient on the wifi device too
<xubuntu24w> I put it
<xubuntu24w> But nothing
<soreau> ok, can you connect to wifi and then run 'sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms'?
<xubuntu24w_> It is a driver
<xubuntu24w_> Sorrau
<soreau> yes
<xubuntu24w_> Ok
<xubuntu24w_> Can you pass me the name again
<soreau> sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms
<xubuntu24w_> It is installing
<xubuntu24w_> Ok is installed
<xubuntu24w_> And the same problem
<xubuntu24w_> Hello?
<soreau> you might have to download and build one of these drivers https://www.realtek.com/en/component/zoo/advanced-search/280?Itemid=276 but I'm not sure which one exactly
<xubuntu24w_> Omg
<xubuntu24w_> 😂
<xubuntu24w_> Van o un installed the other driver
<xubuntu24w_> The r8168-dkms
<xubuntu24w_> Can i*
<soreau> yes
<soreau> oh hm
<soreau> it's probably the one for 8106
<soreau> but only supports up to kernel 4.15 apparently
<soreau> xubuntu24w_: what does 'uname -r' say?
<xubuntu24w> What driver
<soreau> xubuntu24w: what does 'uname -r' say?
<xubuntu24w> The r8106-dkms
<xubuntu24w> Una unamer?
<soreau> no it's a command to show kernel version
<soreau> run it in terminal
<xubuntu24w> It DONT recognize the command
<xubuntu24w> Dont *
<soreau> you're probably typoing
<soreau> xubuntu24w: just type 'uname -r' without quotes
<xubuntu24w> Can you send it again?
<xubuntu24w> Only the command
<soreau> uname -r
<xubuntu24w_> It says
<xubuntu24w_> 4.14.0-45-generic
<xubuntu24w_> 4.15.0-45-generic*
<soreau> xubuntu24w_: ok, go here and download "2.5G Ethernet LINUX driver r8125 for kernel up to 4.15" https://www.realtek.com/en/component/zoo/category/network-interface-controllers-10-100-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software
<soreau> I think they require you to enter an email
<xubuntu24w_> Ok I will do it tomorrow then
<xubuntu24w_> Thanks for The help
<soreau> yea it looks like a driver problem
<soreau> xubuntu24w_: it might already be fixed in later versions of xubuntu
<soreau> but no way to tell without testing
<xubuntu24w_> One Last question
<xubuntu24w_> After download that
<xubuntu24w_> I have to installed it,, but how?
<xubuntu24w_> Sudo apt-get install (what?)
<soreau> xubuntu24w_: extract it, change into the directory on the command line and run './autogen.sh && make && sudo make install'
<soreau> but you'd want to run 'lsmod' on the driver to make sure it supports your card
<soreau> it might be the r8168 link there
<soreau> hard to tell
<soreau> ultimately it will build a .ko file that is a kernel object
<soreau> which is the driver
<xubuntu24w_> Ok
<xubuntu24w_> Thanks
<soreau> np, best of wishes
<soreau> also
<soreau> xubuntu24w_: see this too https://askubuntu.com/questions/770368/realtek-ethernet-driver-error-ubuntu-16-04
<soreau> there is a guy that talks about even further steps after installing the driver
<soreau> for your specific chi[
<soreau> chip
<xubuntu24w_> Ok thanks
<MannyLNJ> Hello on 18.04 where do I enable screen sharing?
<MannyLNJ> Hello on xubuntu 18.04 where do I enable screen sharing for VNC?
<brainwash> MannyLNJ: VNC isn't installed by default
<MannyLNJ> brainwash, ahh thats my issue then
<brainwash> probably best to follow some guide
#xubuntu 2019-02-24
<nikolam> how to start right-resolution X session in a new X session on second virtual terminal (nvidia driver) ? It always sets resolution to 1280X1024 when I start it with startX.. I would like it to be 1920X1080
<nikolam> maybe problem is the second (disabled) monitor that maxes out on 1280X1024?)
<nikolam> I have a friend I want to let use computer on another virtual console (Ctrl+Alt+F6) without user switching
<nikolam> but resolution is wrong.
<well_laid_lawn> nikolam:  tried looking at the Xorg log ?
<nikolam> I have .xsession-errors : https://bpaste.net/show/66e34aa80e84
<well_laid_lawn> not the same thing
<nikolam> well_laid_lawn, https://bpaste.net/show/d52b1758b50b
<nikolam> So instead of using nvidia module it is loading nouveau and gettign wrong resolution ?
<nikolam> First session is already active and on VT7
<well_laid_lawn> looks like there is no nvidia module
<nikolam> nvidia module is used on VT7
<nikolam> maybe I could tell it to reuse it
<well_laid_lawn> !msg ubottu !multiseat
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkTrick> I'm searching #xfve-dev to discuss the suggestion of a new feature for xfce. It seems to not be on freenode. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<well_laid_lawn> it's xfce not xfve which might help
<DarkTrick> that was also bugging me, thanks! I should first file a bug for their website :D
<nikolam> I don't think it is multiseat, I don't use 2 monitora, I just want new X session on the same monitor...
<nikolam> monitors
<nikolam> And here is lightdm on Xubuntu instead of gdm etc.
<nikolam> Switching users would also work for me, but does Xfce/Xubuntu allows this.
<nikolam> If I use XScreenSaver , it has "new login" option that exactly starts lightdm greeter on a new Virtual terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F8) , while previous X/session is untouched on VT7
<nikolam> But I still get 1280X1024 resolution instead of desired 1920X1024
<nikolam> Nor I can switch resolution as the "second" user logged in into new VT
<well_laid_lawn> nvidia has its' own application for setting things up - tried using it /
<nikolam> well_laid_lawn, Yes and when running as new logged-in user, it doesn't give any options for changing resolution.
<nikolam> It may be like new login/VT again, maybe does not use Nvidia driver...
<nikolam> yes, it's the same as running "startx" myself.. it fails to load nvidia module because it is already loaded..
<nikolam> e.g. ways of starting X server in main session and in new session are different..
<nikolam> There's something here on page 3, like setting it up for nvidia, smells like that.. : https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-org-drivers/nvidia-linux/4560-multiple-x-servers-on-one-card
<nikolam> "You can easily run 2 (or more) Xservers on one card"
<well_laid_lawn> afaik nouveau module should have been blacklisted
<nikolam> Blacklisted it but I don't think it is using it, aether
<nikolam> let me reboot
<well_laid_lawn> rmmod would have been enough
<xubuntu07w> Hello gurus!
<xubuntu07w> I I will be very happy for some help. I disabled bluetooth in Xubuntu 16.04 somehow tow years ago.
<xubuntu07w> No I need to switch it on back.
<xubuntu07w> The problem is that no Bluetooth adaptor is found.
<xubuntu07w> ~$ sudo rfkill list0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<xubuntu07w> driver=rtl8723bs
<xubuntu07w> I tried to solve it for 6 hours already...
<xubuntu07w> Any help will be highly appreciated.
<bytewrite01> Question, How to refresh screen vs rebooting in Xubuntu?
<brainwash> refresh means what?
<brainwash> as in what are you trying to fix?
<bytewrite01> Sorry, I should have been more specific. So I'm messing around with Wonderwall wallpaper manager, set something as current desktop wallpaper and it didn't change so thought I could refresh vs rebooting entire system.
<bytewrite01> To see if that would help or not.
<bytewrite01> Didn't really want to do an entire system reboot.
<brainwash> you could just relog, or terminate xfdesktop and restart it
<brainwash> or run "xfdesktop --reload"
<bytewrite01> Ok, thank you for the help, I'll give that a try.
<xubuntu27w> help
<xubuntu27w> After updating my software from on Ubuntu 18.04, Bionic Beaver, my wireless network does not show up anymore.  I do I solve this problem
<brainwash> xubuntu27w: best to ask in #ubuntu
<Exterminador> hi. this is more related to Xubuntu itself than Ubuntu. so, I need to have keyboard layout as French but the writting language as Portuguese, so  I can type words like "ã", which should be achieved with AltGr+2 - o; but whats happening as soon as I hit AltGr+2, its puts a "~" directly. In Windows I'm able to use this kind of setup but for the hell of me I can't find out how to do it in Xubuntu
<caldarella> 》Hi, I would like run conky (system monitor) when starting xubuntu. I have run Applications Menu > Sessions and Start and I have created a element that is connected to conky.sh where inside this script there is a link of conky preceded by a 'sleep 30' command. 《This procedure is correct or there is a better solution for starting conky?》
<gnrp> caldarella: Cannot help you directly, but why the sleep 30?
<gnrp> and the widget showing the stuff does not start conky by itself?
<caldarella> gnrp sleep 30 because I tried to remove it but conky starts very early and then disappears despite being still present in the background
<JackFrost> FWIW, I don't have a sleep timer, just a desktop start file in ~/.config/autostart/
#xubuntu 2020-02-17
<foxneuer> Hello everyone! I'm not sure if this is the proper place to raise an xfce related question, but since I'm using xubuntu for years and this channel has helped me out a few times, I'll take a chance and ask :)
<foxneuer> I'm having troubles with some few app's panel icon. Most apps are fine, but Slack for example has no panel icon assigned and it troubles me a lot. Is there a way to manually set a panel icon? Here's a screenshot of my desktop with a red mark on the bottom panel showing the missing icon: https://imgur.com/alPLc5T
<gnrp> foxneuer: If not getting help here, go also to the #xfce channel ;)
<foxneuer> thanks, will do!
<chris667> Hello. I've not installed Xubuntu for a few years - seems the option to encrypt /home is no longer a thing. Is there a way to have an unencrypted Ubuntu but encrypted home partitions for all the users, or do they need to type in two passwords?
<xubuntu15w> Hi, a first timer here.
<xubuntu15w> Just installed Xubuntu Core and am wondering how to install additional language input methods, namely, Japanese and German.
<xubuntu15w> On standard Ubutu, one go Settings -> Languages, but not on Xubuntu...
#xubuntu 2020-02-18
<xubuntu92w> Help me please.  I'm in a class just learning about Linux, virtual machines, xubuntu, etc. and I'm losing my MIND!
<xubuntu92w> just getting into xubuntu has been a complete nightmare for me. I know I'm doing it wrong but I don't know enough to know WHAT I'm doing wrong
<Dr_Shulgin> gmic in gimp? anybody knows?
<someone235> Hi, I switched from lightdm to gdm3, and I want to lock my screen after 5 minutes of inactivity. The old settings in power management doesn't work. Someone knows how can it be fixed?
<brainwash> someone235: light-locker depends on lightdm
<someone235> brainwash: so how can I change this?
<brainwash> install a different screen locker
<brainwash> newer xubuntu versions have xfce4-screensaver as default
<someone235> brainwash: like what?
<brainwash> dunno
<brainwash> most of the other ones don't look pretty
<brainwash> not sure what you want
<someone235> brainwash: I just want something that works
<someone235> atm I don't have auto-lock on inactivity
<brainwash> then try xscreensaver
<someone235> brainwash: how can I set it to lock after X minutes?
<brainwash> via its settings dialog
<someone235> xscreensaver is the default one? if it is, it doesn't seem to work
<brainwash> light-locker is the default one, in new xubuntu versions it's xfce4-screensaver
<brainwash> xscreensaver and xfce4-screensaver are not the same
<someone235> brainwash: you mean this one? "xscreensaver-command -lock"
<someone235> it doesn't do a thing
<brainwash> you probably have to start xscreensaver first
<brainwash> it has an autostart entry so that it is launched on session start
<someone235> oh it worked apparently
<someone235> I had gnome-screensaver daemon on
<someone235> I needed to disable it
<someone235> brainwash: thanks for your help!
<brainwash> you're welcome
<csanyipal> Hi,
<diogenes_> hi
<csanyipal> how can I get to work abd on my system? I did sofar this: 'sudo apt install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot'
<csanyipal> adb
<csanyipal> lsusb does not show my smartphone device.
<csanyipal> The smartphone is set up for USB debugging.
<csanyipal> adb devices does not show any device here.
<csanyipal> My device is not automatically connected. I remember that it worked.
<csanyipal> Bye!
#xubuntu 2020-02-19
<Optiplex980> Hey guys I need some help with an Optiplex980
<Optiplex980> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 19.10 and it keeps crashing during installation
<Optiplex980> I'm using a radeon 550 and an intel i5
<Bashing-om> Optiplex980: Have you verified the install menium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck ?
<Bashing-om> medium*
<Optiplex980> Im using the live boot menu right now
<Optiplex980> how would I verify the integrity of the medium?
<Bashing-om> Optiplex980: ^^ the boot menu's "check disk for defects" option.
<Optiplex980> it just boots to a "try xubuntu" or "install xubuntu" screen
<Bashing-om> Optiplex980: As soon as the bios screen clears A) MBR: hold any key; B) EFI: spam the escape key.
<Optiplex980> ok thanks!
<Optiplex980> I just verified the medium and it all checks out
<Optiplex980> I get an error when booting into safe graphics:
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Optiplex980
<ubottu> Optiplex980: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<Optiplex980> drm:amdgpu_init *ERROR* VGACON disables AMD kernel modesetting
<Optiplex980> how would I add that during an installation?
<Bashing-om> Optiplex980: True that "nomodeset" disbales Kernel Mode Setting. We just need to know if you can boot with this parameter.
<Bashing-om> disables*
<Optiplex980> Live environment crashed before I could see responses
<Optiplex980> Anyone got a solution for VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting
<Optiplex980> keep in mind despite this error the installation will still boot and lets me get all the way through to install before hanging
<SirRoach> I am brand spanking new to linux. I recently received a pc with Xubutu. As I received this pc thru a local Goodwill I am unable to contact the former owner. While I have figured out how to open it to the desktop I find my access to be limited. I am unable to install anything such as updates without being promoted for a password to do so. While I am
<SirRoach> surprised as a novice I was able to backdoor the initial sec protocol I am not able to bypass this. It three any way I can reset the system to default??
<well_laid_lawn> part of the install process is to set a name and password for a user with admin rights. There is no defauult where passwords aren't needed to install software
<well_laid_lawn> might be easier to just reinstall
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<well_laid_lawn> SirRoach:  ↑
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> The day before yesterday still worked. It is my smartphone. When I plug it in, an Icon appeared on my Xfce4 desktop so I can browse my phone.
<csanyipal> This is gone now, I do not know what did I to get this.
<csanyipal> Theicon does not shown any more after I plug in my smartphone.
<csanyipal> How can i solve this issue?
<csanyipal> The icon..
<astraljava> csanyipal: Is it an Android phone? If yes, can you check what it says on the phone, if you pull down the top bar and tap on "Android System - <something> USB", it should ask again for you to tap on it and once you do, present a list where one option is "File Transfer".
<csanyipal> astraljava: It is an Android phone. Currently there is no Operating System on this phone out there.
<csanyipal> Bye!
<astraljava> I have no idea what was the outcome of those instructions.
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> on my laptop I am using a card reader. I put into it a micro SD card and am trying to write on to it a ZIP file.
<csanyipal> This process is long, and perhaps never will be completed.
<csanyipal> What could be the problem here?
<csanyipal> The ZIP file is 572704K big.
<csanyipal> The uSD card is 8GB big.
<csanyipal> If I start copy this file in the Midnight Commander, then if I try to open the uSD Card in Thunar, it is very slow, and never opens the uSD Card.
<csanyipal> I tried to create a small text file on to this uSD card in mc and it works.
<astraljava> csanyipal: You can test the speeds with which the device can be operated on your system by issuing the command `sudo hdparm -t /dev/<SDcardDevice>`.
<astraljava> From there you can calculate roughly just how long it would take for a nearly 6GB file to be written. Mind you, those figures will be for reading. Usually, although with these kinds of media I'm not 100% sure, writing is even slower.
<csanyipal> astraljava: Thank you!
<astraljava> np :)
<csanyipal> The 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/disk/by-uuid/45DF-1A18' command also hang for a long time..
<csanyipal> This is that uSD card.
<csanyipal> on which the copy process keep for a while.
<csanyipal> I can't interrupt it (the hdparm command above) even with Ctrl+C.
<astraljava> csanyipal: You may need to resort to terminating or killing the process, instructions to such can be found: https://bit.ly/2SEO4Go
<csanyipal> astraljava: Thanks!
<csanyipal> Bye!
<csanyipal> Hi again, I thought to say goodbye. But, the 'sudo apt autoremove' command stuck at 28%:
<csanyipal> Haladás: [ 28%] [###################################.........
<csanyipal> I think the cause of this is somehow the copy process to the uSD card.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: maybe the sd card is broken? how old is it, how often do you use it?
<tomreyn> which specification / class is it?
<tomreyn> how is ti connected to your computer, directly by an installed sd card reader or by means of an external, usb connected, sd card reader?
<csanyipal> tomreyn: The SD card is not broken, because I just used it in my smartphone.
<csanyipal> It is a Kingstone 8GB card. I do not know it's Class.
<csanyipal> It is connected to my laptop through laptop's Card reader: the laptops Card reader - a Samsung micro SD card adapter which fits in to laptop's card reader - and the Kingstone uSD card.
<a731> I am having opposite day issues. I installed Xubuntu 20.04 on my 2008 imac, and after adding working wifi drivers and rebooting the ethernet won't work
<a731> Does anyone have a clue on what could be happening?
<lighterowl> what do you mean by "doesn't work"? does the interface not appear anymore at all? is the carrier not detected, perhaps? are there any kernel messages related to the card?
<diogenes_> a731, issues with 20.04 are addressed in #ubuntu+1
<lighterowl> oh.
 * lighterowl hides in the corner.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: okay, maybe it's just a problem with the adapter or the card readeron your laptop then. :-/ did oyu check what's reported by "journalctl -f" (or "dmesg -w")?
<tomreyn> sorry for the late reply, too
<csanyipal> tomreyn: Indeed, there is an error:
<csanyipal> mmcblk0: error -110 transferring data, sector 10659792, nr 1024, cmd response 0x900, card status 0xc00
<csanyipal> mmc0: sdhci: ADMA Err:  0x00000001 | ADMA Ptr: 0x000000023d8df200
<csanyipal> Sorry for the late reply.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: so this suggests a media error.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: it could also be with the reader / writer / adapter, though, this is not easily diagnosed unless you can cross test with another card which is the same product / same specifications.
<csanyipal> tomreyn: Thank you for the explanation and for the help!
<Newbie64> Hi all, I am running into some trouble booting the Ubuntu after installing it in dual mode...
<Newbie64> I have tried so many things but it keeps booting back into windows...
<Newbie64> would anyone be able to support? i tried most of the answers on the net without any success
<diogenes_> Newbie64, what you tried? and what PC and what OSes you dual boot?
<xubuntu39w> is it possible to install a fresh installation of xubuntu with ssh enabled
<xubuntu39w> I know rasbian has this feature with Rpi3, but not sure if this exist for xubuntu
<Newbie21> sorry got disconnected
<Newbie21> hi DiogenesI have a lenovo 720S and installed Xubuntu 18.04my laptop has windows 10 nowand when I choose to boot in Xubuntu, it always boots into windows...even if i select it after pressing F12I am currently reinstalling it for the 3rd time  on EFIusing EFIeverything installed correctly
<Newbie21> hi
<bill_> hello All
<lighterowl> hi bill_
<kuroiokami1> Hi, is anyone here?
<lighterowl> I'm here.
<kuroiokami1> Hi, I have a little problem that I don't know how to solve
<kuroiokami1> Mostly because I'm kind of a newbie on Xubuntu haha
<lighterowl> okay. what's the problem?
<kuroiokami1> So, I installed Nautilus since I tested Ubuntu before and I really liked the file manager
<kuroiokami1> But now, when I try to open some files like PDFs or PNGs I need to click on "Open with" and then it will open
<kuroiokami1> Also, when I download JAR files (4 ex), I need to set it to executable if I want to open them with OpenJDK, even when I open the files on Thunar
<lighterowl> sorry, I don't use Thunar. :(
<lighterowl> I mean Nautilus.
<kuroiokami1> :/
<genii> !info exo-utils
<ubottu> exo-utils (source: exo): Utility files for libexo. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 44 kB, installed size 161 kB
<kuroiokami1> what is that?
<genii> https://askubuntu.com/questions/74534/set-nautilus-as-default-file-manager-in-xubuntu
<genii> ..what you need to follow the directions on the site just posted
<genii> If you don't use Thunar for anything at all, you can even just uninstall it. It will say it is also uninstalling xubuntu-desktop, but that doesn't actually remove any other applications
<kuroiokami1> thanks, i'll try the link's instructions
<brainwash> the problem is that a double click on a file in Nautilus does not open it?
<kuroiokami1> yup
<kuroiokami1> pdf files ex.
<brainwash> never seen that happen
<kuroiokami1> I have to click the 2nd mouse button, then Open with..., then select Atril, then Done
<brainwash> assuming that you have a pdf viewer set as default app for pdf files
<kuroiokami1> And just THEN it opens
<kuroiokami1> It's selected as default
<kuroiokami1> It opens just right on Thunar
<brainwash> right. that's odd.
<brainwash> kuroiokami1: bug 1778069
<ubottu> bug 1778069 in exo (Ubuntu) "[xfce] nautilus don't open files if set as default file manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778069
<kuroiokami1> that's something that also happens
<kuroiokami1> do i have to update my xubuntu?
<kuroiokami1> or something??
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> the linked bug is not fixed in 18.04
<brainwash> but you can easily fix it
<brainwash> if you read through the comments
<kuroiokami1> there's something weird about this that I don't know why happens too
<kuroiokami1> When I open Nautilus on a terminal as sudo, it runs flawlessly
<kuroiokami1> It even shows my 2nd partition (Win10, may delete later)
<kuroiokami1> and my /home/ partition too
<brainwash> could be that it reads different settings when you run it with sudo
<kuroiokami1> maybe
<brainwash> in comment #8 I explain why the bug happens
<brainwash> yeah, I already forgot about the bug and had to google it :)
#xubuntu 2020-02-20
<kuroiokami1> oh, thanks, i'll try :D
<kuroiokami1> Yup, it worked.
<kuroiokami1> thx xoxo
<kuroiokami1> Another little question, I installed Plasma (plasma-desktop), but now the Numix theme on XFCE is kinda broken
<kuroiokami1> Same with Greybird
<kuroiokami1> If I remove Plasma, it will come back to normal?
<DarkTrick> small bug report: mount ftp in thunar. open file from ftp in vscode. save file. make "device busy". result: vscode wont react and is not killable. there is no error message, but until the ftp is unmounted nothing works. even shutting down the computer will result in a "wait-for-proc-to-terminate"-loop on cmdline level
<DarkTrick> ATM I cant look further into it to create a clean report on the tracker. I hope someone picks it up.
<DarkTrick> oh... seems more severe: a "busy ftp" seems to make everything hang, that is related to file io
<DarkTrick> thunar, opening a file in mousepad, ...
 * pmjdebruijn briefly previewed 20.04
<pmjdebruijn> very nice indeed
<xubuntu93w> Hi, I'm opening websites in thunderbird, and I have firefox already open on different workspace, but firefox moves from one of the other workspaces into the workspace I'm presently using.  Is their a way to stop firefox from changing workspaces? Thanks Ross
<brainwash> xubuntu93w: Xfce Settings > Window Manager Tweaks > Focus
<brainwash> there you can disable the described behavior
<xubuntu93w> Your Awsome brainwash, this is exactly what I was looking for.  Thankyou so very much for your help.
<brainwash> xubuntu93w: great :)
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I make whisker menu
<RonaldsMazitis> search with catfish
<RonaldsMazitis> I added search actions catfish --hidden --start %s
<RonaldsMazitis> but it always shows failed to execute command
<RonaldsMazitis> pattern must be empty space
<sarahzrf_> hey
<diogenes_> hi
<sarahzrf_> i'm installing xubuntu atm and it seems to be frozen---it's at the "Welcome to Xubuntu" screen after partitioning when it should be doing the actual install, and it's been stuck on the message "Detecting file systems..." for quite a while now
<sarahzrf_> with no progress in the terminal output either
<sarahzrf_> any way to tell if it's actually doing anything?
<diogenes_> sarahzrf_, look at the HDD led indicator.
<sarahzrf_> good idea
<sarahzrf_> oh fuuuckkk
<sarahzrf_> i highlighted some text in the terminal output and since it's a GUI i habitually pressed ctrl+c to copy and it printed a ^C
<sarahzrf_> well, it didnt quit or anything... shrug
<sarahzrf_> crap, im not sure whether this laptop has an hdd indicator, but actually hmm maybe i can lsof
<diogenes_> this is a family- friendly channel, remember that children and their grandparents might be watching.
<sarahzrf_> oops sorry
<sarahzrf_> OH
<sarahzrf_> it bugged me earlier about /cdrom being mounted or something and asked if i wanted to try unmounting it again
<sarahzrf_> then it continued fine afterward so i assumed it worked the second time---maybe it's hung up on that
<sarahzrf_> this is odd, tho, i dont think this computer has a cd drive? are other devices often put at that path?
<sarahzrf_> oh wait huh i guess it's where it put the install media... so why does it want to unmount *itself*?
<sarahzrf_> this looks relevant :| https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/598743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684280 in casper (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #598743 casper toram forgets to disconnect loop device" [Medium,Triaged]
<sarahzrf_> augh im going to try installing after livebooting into ram
 * sarahzrf_ holds down the power button
<Yodeed> hey guys
<Yodeed> im having a pretty large problem
<Yodeed> i just switched to xubuntu from windows server
<Yodeed> and all of my file transfers from any drive are insanely slow
<Yodeed> like 3mbs
<Yodeed> used to get 100mbs between drives
<Yodeed> i have one large 4.5 drive, a raid with 500g (raid1), and an os ssd
<Yodeed> would anyone know what this is?
<sarahzrf> confirmed, it's working now
<sarahzrf> but it's much, much slower
<sarahzrf> :\
#xubuntu 2020-02-21
<morf> re
<morf> is there some "installer" way to have encrypted installation without unencrypted boot? (legacy / no uefi bios / grub)?
<tomreyn> if i get your double negation right you want FDE including /boot ?
<tomreyn> then your answer would be "no"
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<morf> :(
<morf> i thought grub can do it with luks or what not
<tomreyn> with luks v1, yes
<morf> probably misunderstood the concept :(
<morf> hm but have to do it manually
<tomreyn> it's doable, there's just no installer for it
<morf> fml
<morf> ok... simplicity over complexity ... :/
<morf> thx for simple answer
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm in a mood to learn something about xfce
<RonaldsMazitis> I know all kinds off apps are straight written in c
<RonaldsMazitis> I want to change thunar toolbar and add an icon
<RonaldsMazitis> seems not possible
<RonaldsMazitis> it's probably hard written in the code
<brainwash> RonaldsMazitis: it probably is
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm browsing source code and can't find a thing about toolbar
<RonaldsMazitis> thunar looks nice, except I hate to press twice, once to open file menu, and second time to search in directory
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/thunar/thunar-window-ui.xml#n128
<brainwash> you could assign a keybinding to the search action
<RonaldsMazitis> that xml is just a design file right?
<brainwash> I guess so
<brainwash> https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<RonaldsMazitis> I already have that custom action
<RonaldsMazitis> how does it work
<RonaldsMazitis> it's just a menu item
<RonaldsMazitis> I need icon besides home icon
<brainwash> and you can assign a keyboard shortcut to that action
<RonaldsMazitis> still not the thing I want but cool
<brainwash> you don't want to mess around with the source code, or do you?
<RonaldsMazitis> of course I do
<RonaldsMazitis> I like things like that
<brainwash> then go ahead :)
<RonaldsMazitis> I just have no idea how it's written, I guess I add something in xml and then make a bunch of code that does the thing
<brainwash> sounds like a good plan
<brainwash> thunar has many code lines, so implementing things can take much time
<RonaldsMazitis> okay
<RonaldsMazitis> quick coding question
<RonaldsMazitis> how can my written scripts 49 files weigh 14 mb
<RonaldsMazitis> while 190 files in thunar source code weight 3mb
<RonaldsMazitis> is this some sort of trick
<genii> Your scripts are probably not written in an efficient language, like C
<RonaldsMazitis> it's a text
<RonaldsMazitis> how can one text be efficient
<RonaldsMazitis> it's not like it gets compiled before it executes
<genii> C does. It's a compiled language, not an interpreted language like bash or python, etc
<RonaldsMazitis> genii okay thanks for knowledge
#xubuntu 2020-02-22
<nikolam> I have a problem that transmission-gtk does not honor maximum number of IP connections. It quickly eats all 2000 connections that the wireless router giver for NAT and then all internet traffic halts, icluding torrents
<tomreyn> according to https://github.com/transmission/transmission/wiki/Editing-Configuration-Files the default "peer-limit-global" is 240.
<tomreyn> (and 60 per torrent)
<nikolam> yes, but it does not honors it.
<nikolam> I have a dd-wrt router serving local network and I can show on it's information how number of connections grows forever
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe check with folks in #transmission. and look for a bug, or file one, against ubuntu
<nikolam> someone responded having same version on Debian and not doing same thing.
<tomreyn> where did you set peer-limit-global? is this editable on the GUI?
<nikolam> yes, it's available in transmission-gtk GUI
<tomreyn> i see. maybe you can check whether it's actusally written to the configuration files. there should be $HOME/.config/transmission-daemon and $HOME/.config/transmission and i assume this setting needs to be configured in the daemon configuration file.
<tomreyn> (but i'm not certain on that)
<tomreyn> (so check both)
<tomreyn> you'd also need to restart the component (client or daemon) which you reconfigured.
<tomreyn> see also https://github.com/transmission/transmission/wiki/Configuration-Files and https://github.com/transmission/transmission/wiki/Editing-Configuration-Files
<nikolam> there's /home/username/.config/transmission and there is "peer-limit-global": 500 in it, I have previously set it to like 350 or so
<nikolam> it is gui app I don't think it uses daemon
<tomreyn> you seem to be right there - apparently you either use the gtk application or the daemon, not both.
<tomreyn> i'm not too much into transmission
<tomreyn> so /home/username/.config/transmission should be the configuration file for the gtk / gui application. which is read and applied (only) when the application starts.
<tomreyn> i.e. be sure to restart it after making changes
<nikolam> it restarts but making many connections, more then limit.
<tomreyn> i'm afraid i told you all that i know / could quickly grasp
<nikolam> yes, got to digg deeper, maybe recompile it or reset settings or see what it depends on
<nikolam_> same happens with defautl settings for transmission-gtk. will keep looking
<RonaldsMazitis> so I downloaded thunar source code in order to look how could I add some icon besides "go to home folder" icon
<RonaldsMazitis> it turns out, text "go to home folder" does not exist in source code
<RonaldsMazitis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/337225/how-to-remove-a-default-action-in-thunar
<RonaldsMazitis> well, if You remove one of array elements that said "delete" You can remove "delete" item from right click on file
<RonaldsMazitis> it turns out, in open source code, You can't really even understand or edit the code, cause there are almost zero documentation on how to edit the code to add some feature
<brainwash> you probably have to invest more time
<RonaldsMazitis> I grep the whole source code
<brainwash> let me try to find it
<RonaldsMazitis> and there is no references on actual menu items
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/thunar/thunar-window.c#n377
<RonaldsMazitis> for example, "find in this folder" is not mentioned nowhere in code, but it appears when You compile
<brainwash> "find in this folder" is a custom action
<RonaldsMazitis> and it's not in thunar-window.c
<RonaldsMazitis> it's nowhere
<brainwash> again
<brainwash> this https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<brainwash> custom actions are added by distributions
<brainwash> or the user
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/plugins/thunar-uca/uca.xml.in
<brainwash> only the "Open Terminal Here" one provided by thunar
<brainwash> is provided
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<RonaldsMazitis> but what about "go to home folder
<RonaldsMazitis> it does not exist
<brainwash> well
<brainwash> I already linked it
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/thunar/thunar-window.c#n377
<RonaldsMazitis> where do You see open home folder there
<RonaldsMazitis> the label is not there
<brainwash> line 377
<RonaldsMazitis> but that's not what written on label
<brainwash> the label?
<RonaldsMazitis> it appears when You put your mouse on home icon
<brainwash> "Go to the home folder"
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<brainwash> then I don't understand
<brainwash> line 377 contains that exact string
<brainwash> { "open-home", "go-home-symbolic", N_ ("_Home"), "<alt>Home", N_ ("Go to the home folder"), G_CALLBACK (thunar_window_action_open_home), },
<RonaldsMazitis> grep does not show it
<RonaldsMazitis> ah
<RonaldsMazitis> sorry
<RonaldsMazitis> forget the
<xubuntu34i> Hello! )
<xubuntu34i> I love linux! And you?
<RonaldsMazitis> static GtkActionEntry action_entries[] =
<RonaldsMazitis> it's impossble to say what this method does
<RonaldsMazitis> or where it is used
<RonaldsMazitis> I mean array
<RonaldsMazitis> C code does not make sense
<RonaldsMazitis> action_entries is not used in any other code
<RonaldsMazitis> there should be loop that draws buttons and takes array values, but there is not anything
<RonaldsMazitis> all hail linux and open source, so open
<brainwash> I think the problem is you
<brainwash> maybe a lack of skill, maybe a lack of patience
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: there is no thing as "method" defined in C, or even C++ for that matter.
<RonaldsMazitis> oh ok
<lighterowl> and GtkActionEntry sounds like a struct/functor/function pointer to something that should be executed when an action is made by the user.
<lighterowl> if open source code bothers you, I'll gladly refer you to my own company, where we maintain 30-year old C code.
<lighterowl> s/my own company/company where I happen to work/
<brainwash> the thunar code is probably only half that old :D
<lighterowl> :)
<brainwash> RonaldsMazitis: there are other file managers too. find the one which is easier to modify.
<RonaldsMazitis> GtkActionEntry is nowhere mentioned
<RonaldsMazitis> in the whole code base
<brainwash> really?
<brainwash> is your grep binary broken?
<RonaldsMazitis> it's in several files
<RonaldsMazitis> but it's always just for an array
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: https://api.gtkd.org/gtk.c.types.GtkActionEntry.html
<lighterowl> oh look, I wasn't that wrong in my conjecture after all.
<brainwash> and the array is not used anywhere?
<RonaldsMazitis> I search for array and it's only in same line with gtkactionentry
<RonaldsMazitis> that's not really helpfull
<lighterowl> huh
<lighterowl> um
<lighterowl> I don't even
<lighterowl> nevermind
<RonaldsMazitis> static const GtkActionEntry action_entries[] =
<lighterowl> yeah. so action_entries should be used somewhere in the same file, otherwise this is just an unused variable.
<brainwash> it is used somewhere
<brainwash> how else would thunar work?
<lighterowl> did you just confuse the type and the name of a variable? because I really feel like I'm missing something.
<RonaldsMazitis>   gtk_action_group_add_actions (window->action_group, action_entries, G_N_ELEMENTS (action_entries), GTK_WIDGET (window));
<RonaldsMazitis> oh yeah this explains everything
<brainwash> there you go
<lighterowl> ...
<brainwash> this is getting pretty silly though
<brainwash> is this the first time you try to edit source code?
<lighterowl> sounds like it.
<RonaldsMazitis> gtk_action_group_add_actions
<lighterowl> I'm really enjoying this.
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm going down the rabbit hole with this
<RonaldsMazitis> how many functions later there is function that draws things or do something other than sending more parameters in
<brainwash> I warned you about thunar
<brainwash> it is quite complex
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: are you really just doing all that to add a custom action to the folder's context menu? because that is ... you know, already working and customisable?
<RonaldsMazitis> not the context menu
<lighterowl> oh.
<RonaldsMazitis> I want to icon besides home button
<RonaldsMazitis> and next and back button
<brainwash> but what exactly is the problem now?
<brainwash> you have the xml file, you have the actions array
<RonaldsMazitis> thunar-windows-ui.xml
<RonaldsMazitis> window*
<brainwash> a callback function for your command is missing, right?
<RonaldsMazitis> yea
<brainwash> something like this https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/thunar/thunar-window.c#n2953
<lighterowl> lgtm
<RonaldsMazitis> might be help full to know which variable hold the location
<RonaldsMazitis> the file manager is into
<brainwash> thunar_window_get_current_directory()
<brainwash> or
<brainwash> window->current_directory
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: here's something to get you started - http://paste.debian.net/1131539/
<lighterowl> now it's all up to you to implement execute_ronalds_custom_action() to actually do what you want.
<RonaldsMazitis> lighterowl I did this
<lighterowl> oh, ok.
<RonaldsMazitis> 	system("/usr/bin/catfish");
<RonaldsMazitis> but I might like to add parameter of currect location
<lighterowl> oh my
<RonaldsMazitis> D:
<RonaldsMazitis> :D
<lighterowl> let's sprintf into a buffer that's then passed to system() and ignore stupid stuff like spaces in paths.
<RonaldsMazitis> don't judge me, I did really basic C stuff 5 years ago
<lighterowl> oh, ok.
<RonaldsMazitis> pardon me, buffer?
<RonaldsMazitis> :D
<RonaldsMazitis>   current_directory = thunar_navigator_get_current_directory (THUNAR_NAVIGATOR (page));
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: do I understand correctly that you just want to run Catfish in the current directory?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<lighterowl> oh
<lighterowl> shame he left
<lighterowl> I'll code it up just for fun, then.
<lighterowl> brainwash: I really admire your patience.
<brainwash> you should be able to figure out this last missing part
<RonaldsMazitis> https://cboard.cprogramming.com/c-programming/52075-need-pass-parameters-system.html
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nqjCC5V2Vn/
<RonaldsMazitis> but where does xml will get the icon?
<brainwash> isn't the icon defined in the array?
<brainwash> home button has the icon name "go-home-symbolic"
<RonaldsMazitis> there is no such file
<RonaldsMazitis> in source files
<brainwash> because it's a general icon name
<brainwash> icon themes provide the icon files
<RonaldsMazitis> oh
<brainwash> try the name "filefind"
<RonaldsMazitis> okay
<RonaldsMazitis> so I now need to make deb package
<RonaldsMazitis> how to compile from source?
<RonaldsMazitis> make install does not work
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: ./autogen.sh; make;
<lighterowl> you generally shouldn't do make install, as this will probably overwrite your distribution's packages (though the default prefix should be /usr/local, so probably not).
<RonaldsMazitis> dt-autogen: You must have "glib2" installed. You can get if from
<RonaldsMazitis> ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/
<lighterowl> you'll probably get a lot of similar messages. you need to have development packages installed.
<RonaldsMazitis> synaptic shows that I have libglib2
<lighterowl> yes, but not libglib2.0-dev
<RonaldsMazitis> now I have
<RonaldsMazitis> still same message
<RonaldsMazitis> cli as well?
<lighterowl> cli? just sudo apt install libglib2.0-dev.
<RonaldsMazitis> gtk-doc
<brainwash> sudo apt build-dep thunar
<lighterowl> oh right, you need to build a deb as well.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YmT3QWZFXp/
<RonaldsMazitis> configure: error: X Window system libraries and header files are required
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: please read this - https://wiki.debian.org/BuildingTutorial - you'll be doing us all a favour.
<RonaldsMazitis> but it should run without deb package?
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: running apt build-dep thunar will have apt download all build dependencies of thunar, thus letting you compile and run the program locally. if you want to make a custom deb package later on, refer to the article I linked.
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo apt build-dep thunarReading package lists... DoneE: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<lighterowl> my oh my
<lighterowl> I'm done.
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm really sorry
<RonaldsMazitis> I have sources in sources.list
<RonaldsMazitis> does not ubuntu come with sources already?
<brainwash> deb-src sources are not enabled by default
<RonaldsMazitis> I guess so
<brainwash> they are commented out in your sources.list
<brainwash> the Software & Updates GUI allows you to enable them
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> The required package exo-2 was not found on your system.
<brainwash> message from apt?
<brainwash> libexo-2-dev
<RonaldsMazitis> The required package libxfce4ui-2 was not found on your system.
<brainwash> libxfce4ui-2-dev
<brainwash> did you run the build-dep command?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah trying
<RonaldsMazitis> The required package libxfce4ui-2 was found on your system,
<RonaldsMazitis> still missing
<brainwash> even after installing libxfce4ui-2-dev?
<RonaldsMazitis> yea
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xy2VqhJKRq/
<brainwash> mmh
<RonaldsMazitis> libxfce4ui-2-0 is already the newest version (4.13.4-1ubuntu1).
<RonaldsMazitis> *** The required package libxfce4ui-2 was found on your system,*** but the installed version (4.14.1) is too old.
<brainwash> Depends: libxfce4ui-2-0 (>= 4.13.0)
<brainwash> you are using a PPA for Xfce?
<brainwash> like, did you install Xfce 4.14 via PPA?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://packages.debian.org/experimental/amd64/libxfce4ui-2-0/download
<RonaldsMazitis> no
<brainwash> uhm
<RonaldsMazitis> I installed xfce with xubuntu
<brainwash> you manually downloaded a deb package and installed it?
<RonaldsMazitis> installed via command line
<brainwash> this is getting confusing again
<brainwash> >but the installed version (4.14.1) is too old.
<brainwash> I guess you shouldn't try to compile latest thunar on xubuntu 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HjnR2vM5D5/
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/commit/?id=59244a32f25dae0aae51a595e383ab49fe255887
<RonaldsMazitis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/thunar
<brainwash> download the source for thunar 1.8.12 or 1.6.x
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/snapshot/thunar-1.8.12.tar.gz
<brainwash> a recent change in the master branch now requires you to have libxfce4ui-2-0 version 4.15
<brainwash> because development is heading towards Xfce 4.15/4.16
<RonaldsMazitis> I downloaded
<RonaldsMazitis> the one from ubuntu source
<brainwash> apt source thunar?
<RonaldsMazitis> so
<RonaldsMazitis> I configured
<brainwash> how did you obtain the thunar source code?
<RonaldsMazitis> from the link
<RonaldsMazitis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/1.6.15-0ubuntu1
<brainwash> okay
<RonaldsMazitis> what do I do after configuring?
<RonaldsMazitis> ./configure
<brainwash> did it work now?
<RonaldsMazitis> worked
<brainwash> "make"
<RonaldsMazitis> yes
<LittleSeneca> What kind of hardware are people running?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sPVFSMWz5M/
<RonaldsMazitis> this is not right
<lighterowl> I'm running Xubuntu 19.10 on a Lenovo P53 with Intel i7-9850H and 64GB RAM.
<RonaldsMazitis> omg You have 64 gigs
<RonaldsMazitis> I have 4
<RonaldsMazitis> :D
<lighterowl> well, it's work hardware, so it's not really mine.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N9s4PPTyx7/
<RonaldsMazitis> lighterowl I got error with that system part
<brainwash> it surely would help if knew how to program
<RonaldsMazitis> string = sprintf(String, "/usr/bin/catfish --path= %s", current_directory);
<RonaldsMazitis> something like that?
<brainwash> check the source code for examples :)
<RonaldsMazitis> https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/sprintf-in-c/
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BMxW9BGXDT/
<RonaldsMazitis> this should be correct
<RonaldsMazitis> with lower system
<RonaldsMazitis> system is unused
<RonaldsMazitis> : stray ‘\302’ in program char String[255];
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: this isn't perfect, but will work better - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tmS6T5Cr2v/
<RonaldsMazitis> lighterowl thanks
<brainwash> lighterowl: not freeing err?
<lighterowl> brainwash: crap, I knew I must've forgotten something.
<RonaldsMazitis> something is different?
<lighterowl> it won't be noticeable to you as the end user, but use this version instead : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c3DbWrZYc7/
<RonaldsMazitis> after make it's launchable
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<lighterowl> well, it works for me.
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> it makes
<brainwash> lighterowl: also strange that you involve thunarx_
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/thunar/thunar-file.h
<RonaldsMazitis> after sudo make install
<RonaldsMazitis> it should be installed?
<lighterowl> brainwash: I must've seen this thunarx stuff in some other function. I'll try with thunar_file_get_file instead.
<brainwash> RonaldsMazitis: it will be installed in /usr/local
<RonaldsMazitis> it's there but it's not executable
<brainwash> and therefore should have higher priority than the system installed version
<brainwash> not executable?
<brainwash> you have to kill the currently running thunar daemon
<brainwash> thunar --quit
<brainwash> or relog
<lighterowl> brainwash: yeah, works file with thunar_file_get_file. thanks. :)
<lighterowl> I meant works fine.
<RonaldsMazitis> no new icons added
<lighterowl> did you edit the xml too?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<brainwash> you killed the thunar daemon process?
<RonaldsMazitis> thunar --quit
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<brainwash> and the command "which thunar" gives what?
<RonaldsMazitis>  /usr  /local /bin/  thunar
<RonaldsMazitis> launches
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> exactly that location shows
<RonaldsMazitis> in which thunar
<brainwash> then your code edits are incomplete
<RonaldsMazitis> it would help if I added some numbers
<RonaldsMazitis> in xml
<brainwash> numbers?
<brainwash> you could switch existing entries around and see if that has an effect
<pikapika> Does Thunar keep logs of files you've opened somewhere?
<lighterowl> RonaldsMazitis: for reference, here's a full diff of my changes. http://paste.debian.net/1131565/
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j5kJHpFYKF/
<lighterowl> this tells us only half of the story. "open-search" must also be present in the action_entries array.
<pikapika> Interesting coincidence I asked this right when you were talking about thunar RonaldsMazitis
<brainwash> pikapika: I don't think thunar does, but application which you use to open files can
<pikapika> but where does it save the logs?
<brainwash> check .local/share/recently-used.xbel
<brainwash> but again, thunar does not access that file
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pMyWrmxfJH/
<pikapika> I really should make some tagging system, too many files scattered everywhere
<pikapika> brainwash, does it have some hooks built-in where I can add such logging facility myself or would that entail actually changing the source and maintaining my own version?
<brainwash> pikapika: sounds like something that would need to be implemented in the code
<pikapika> L(
<pikapika> :(
<pikapika> Thanks for the help
<brainwash> you could check if Nautilus does that
<lighterowl> changing thunar source seems to be a very common theme today!
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YxNK8xZcsx/
<brainwash> RonaldsMazitis: it should work, it seems to work for lighterowl
<brainwash> I did not test it
<lighterowl> why would you? it sucks.
<RonaldsMazitis> I posted the whole file
<brainwash> does it work if you run it from the source directory?
<brainwash> ./thunar/thunar
<brainwash> or, does running thunar from terminal give any error/warning message?
<RonaldsMazitis> nope
<lighterowl> does the process immediately end (i.e. do you see a new line with the prompt in your console), or is the console frozen until you close the window?
<brainwash> the first case would indicate that the daemon process is still active
<lighterowl> yes. I stumbled upon this myself and was surprised.
<lighterowl> :)
<RonaldsMazitis> it opens and closes normally
<brainwash> I think everyone is surprised by it
<RonaldsMazitis> ./thunar/thunar
<RonaldsMazitis> what if I remove thunar
<RonaldsMazitis> with apt
<RonaldsMazitis> what then?
<brainwash> sounds like a bad idea
<RonaldsMazitis> it has dependencies right?
<brainwash> other components depend on thunar
<brainwash> right
<RonaldsMazitis> so Yours have the icons?
<brainwash> I did not test
<brainwash> I'm on Windows right now :>
<lighterowl> HERESY
<lighterowl> ;)
<brainwash> can you test if adding another action to the bar works?
<brainwash> one of the preexisting ones
<brainwash> or did you test that already?
<RonaldsMazitis> I already have 	  <toolitem action="open-tab" />
<lighterowl> #worksforme https://imgur.com/wG5fdbh.png
<brainwash> there you have it
<RonaldsMazitis> I want to add that open-tab aswell
<RonaldsMazitis> it's easier because callbacks are same
<brainwash> I can't think of anything that would make it not work for you RonaldsMazitis
<lighterowl> and here's the final diff just for reference : http://paste.debian.net/1131568/
<RonaldsMazitis> cool wait I'm making it without open-tab action
<lighterowl> brainwash: out of curiosity, are you one of the Thunar maintainers? or XFCE in general?
<brainwash> only a contributor
<lighterowl> cool.
<brainwash> I'm somewhat familiar with thunar, xfdesktop and few other components
<lighterowl> maybe you'd have an idea about what may cause this bug? ;) https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14394
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14394 in Window Buttons "some Windows do not appear in the panel" [Normal,Reopened]
<lighterowl> argh. this is xfce4-panel.
<brainwash> sadly, not worked with the panel much
<lighterowl> that's cool. thanks for taking a look.
<brainwash> and I've never encountered that bug
<brainwash> I think
<lighterowl> yeah, it's a real heisenbug.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRmPs3h3fY/
<brainwash> probably another reason why I don't bother looking into it :D
<RonaldsMazitis> here is all I
<RonaldsMazitis> go
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm just thinking that search in directory and new tab on location bar would good for the thunar
<RonaldsMazitis> it certainly would be better with those buttons
<brainwash> I think there was a bug report for adding New Tab button
<brainwash> maybe I can find it
<brainwash> seems to be gone or it never existed
<RonaldsMazitis> but my code seems fine
<brainwash> I have no idea why it's not working for you
<brainwash> but if we think about.. almost everything did not work for you today
<brainwash> it was a long way
<brainwash> maybe try from scratch and carefully apply your changes
<RonaldsMazitis> lighterowl can You please send me source code or something like that
<brainwash> lighterowl was using the thunar 1.8 source I assume
<brainwash> keep that in mind
<RonaldsMazitis> 1.8.1.2
<RonaldsMazitis> 1.8.12
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sjBHRTF2cY/
<RonaldsMazitis> this happens in 1.8.12
<RonaldsMazitis> ah
<RonaldsMazitis> } missin
<RonaldsMazitis>  error while loading shared libraries: libthunarx-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brainwash> xubuntu 18.04 does not have libthunarx-3
<brainwash> also, lighterowl changed the code and replaced the thunarx_ call
<RonaldsMazitis> but I have 18.04
<brainwash> then stick with thunar 1.6
<brainwash> so, any reason why did not use lighterowl's code changes?
<brainwash> I'm linking them again http://paste.debian.net/1131568/
<brainwash> download thunar 1.6.x source code, apply those changes, compile, install, kill thunar daemon, start thunar
<RonaldsMazitis> what's different?
<RonaldsMazitis> I used them
<brainwash> if you used those exact lines, then nothing is different
<RonaldsMazitis> just installed 1.6
<RonaldsMazitis> atleast now it opens
<RonaldsMazitis> but them icons don't show
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QgNr6jkh3z/
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PVgG7gRk4H/
<RonaldsMazitis> I changed standart view aswell
<brainwash> guess I'll set up a VM and see if it works
<RonaldsMazitis> I have 4 gb or RAM and VM's suck
<RonaldsMazitis> but please use xubuntu 18.04
<brainwash> yes, I downloaded 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> will numbers I add in xml will apper in UI?
<brainwash> probably not
<RonaldsMazitis> so I will delete
<RonaldsMazitis> something
<brainwash> are all icons missing?
<RonaldsMazitis> it's making
<brainwash> from where did you get "open-tab"?
<RonaldsMazitis> I made it
<RonaldsMazitis> it has same callback
<RonaldsMazitis> as the file menu tab thing
<brainwash> but the action name is "new-tab"
<RonaldsMazitis> nothing changed
<RonaldsMazitis> after deleting
<brainwash> screenshot https://i.imgur.com/RfOESrV.png
<RonaldsMazitis> can You please send me source code
<brainwash> I used the 1.6.18 source, applied these changes http://paste.debian.net/1131568/, also added "new-tab" to the xml file and compile it
<RonaldsMazitis> 	  <toolitem action="open-tab" />
<RonaldsMazitis> changes don't work
<brainwash> "open-tab" is not correct
<brainwash> it is "new-tab"
<RonaldsMazitis> please repost
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.debian.net/1131568/,
<RonaldsMazitis> oh wait it works
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<RonaldsMazitis> so
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe can't use same callback
<RonaldsMazitis> I am making now
<RonaldsMazitis> does not work
<brainwash> works for me
<RonaldsMazitis> FILES.FM me source code
<RonaldsMazitis> please
<RonaldsMazitis> I have no idea why not work
<brainwash> how hard can it be to apply the changes?
<RonaldsMazitis> I am applied everything
<RonaldsMazitis> might be something I can't see
<brainwash> start from zero
<RonaldsMazitis> noo
<RonaldsMazitis> please
<RonaldsMazitis> I will try your version
<RonaldsMazitis> I did like 6 versions
<RonaldsMazitis> already
<RonaldsMazitis> and same stuff happens
<brainwash> my version is: https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/snapshot/thunar-1.6.18.tar.gz  +  http://paste.debian.net/1131568/
<brainwash> that is the code
<RonaldsMazitis> authogen
<RonaldsMazitis> autogen*
<brainwash> ./autogen.sh
<brainwash> make
<brainwash> thunar --quit
<brainwash> ./thunar/thunar
<lighterowl> that is actually exactly what I did.
<brainwash> see my screenshot https://i.imgur.com/RfOESrV.png
<brainwash> I just did that in a new VM
<brainwash> xubuntu 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> wait your 64 gb ram thing probably is faster in vm
<RonaldsMazitis> than my actual pc
<RonaldsMazitis> making now
<brainwash> my VM has 2gb only
<lighterowl> well, I'm not on that machine right now, but I don't see how that's relevant.
<RonaldsMazitis> still same
<brainwash> and it loads everything into RAM because it's a live session
<lighterowl> I'm on even on xubuntu right now, lol.
<lighterowl> *not even
<RonaldsMazitis> I installed your version and it's tha same
<RonaldsMazitis> wait
<RonaldsMazitis> what
<RonaldsMazitis> there is no buttons added
<RonaldsMazitis> so You want me to copy paste
<RonaldsMazitis> 7 times
<RonaldsMazitis> I thought You will send me source
<RonaldsMazitis> modified
<tomreyn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<RonaldsMazitis> now it works for me
<RonaldsMazitis> magic happened
<brainwash> sure
<RonaldsMazitis> one button is missing
<RonaldsMazitis> next button
<RonaldsMazitis> and it's back to not working
<RonaldsMazitis> and after reinstall back to working again, but still only 4 icons
<RonaldsMazitis> so 4 icons
<RonaldsMazitis> no forward because limitations?
<RonaldsMazitis> I can make two open parent buttons
<RonaldsMazitis> so space is not limited
<RonaldsMazitis>         <placeholder name="placeholder-history-actions" /> JUST DOES NOT WORK
<RonaldsMazitis> If I extract original  files on desktop in folder, it's back to begging
<brainwash> RonaldsMazitis: isn't forward button only visible if you can go forward?
<brainwash> I already closed the VM
<RonaldsMazitis> it's not there
<brainwash> what does "reinstall" mean?
<brainwash> sudo make install?
<RonaldsMazitis> make, then make install
<RonaldsMazitis> https://ibb.co/Dr2DyXT
<RonaldsMazitis> no forward button
<lighterowl> thank god that php folder is in the trash.
<lighterowl> ;)
<RonaldsMazitis> I love php
<RonaldsMazitis> :D
<lighterowl> that's nice.
<brainwash> where did the buttons go?! :)
<brainwash> are the buttons gone when you run thunar from the source directory?
<RonaldsMazitis> yes
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xyJXgtnhKf/
<RonaldsMazitis> what buttons? it's just forward missing
<RonaldsMazitis> here is everything
<brainwash> where is the back button?
<brainwash> in your screenshot
<RonaldsMazitis> open parent is back
<RonaldsMazitis> ohg
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> back button is missing aswell
<RonaldsMazitis> send me whole xml
<RonaldsMazitis> it's just not working
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm getting mad at this
<brainwash> it never worked?
<brainwash> I thought that you got it working
<RonaldsMazitis> it works but placeholder-history-actions
<RonaldsMazitis> well I use original and just add new tab-and open-search and that makes forward and back to dissapear
<brainwash> they weren't missing in my case
<brainwash> https://i.imgur.com/RfOESrV.png
<brainwash> and I have been using the same code changes as you did
<RonaldsMazitis> oka
<RonaldsMazitis> I added forward and back
#xubuntu 2020-02-23
<nikolam> How to tell Archive manager GUI, not to create .tmp files up above SOURCE folder that I am archiving, and put the .tmp file at the DESTINATION PATH (another device)
<nikolam> e.g. how to pass it -w working dir folder option, or make it use target location by default?
<brainwash> nikolam: is it this? https://github.com/mate-desktop/engrampa/issues/200
<nikolam> brainwash, seems like it, I am not sure what workaround might be
<brainwash> nikolam: I assume you either have to change the source code or use a cli command instead
<brainwash> or a different archive manager
<RonaldsMazitis> I think something is wrong with linux, if I copy directory, it thinks the files in directory are different
<RonaldsMazitis> I have two wordpress folders, both have same permissions, when in one of them I use other database, it suddenly does not allow me to access wp-login.php file
<RonaldsMazitis> when I change it in the working directory, same stuff happens
<RonaldsMazitis> one folder is called blog, and other is called blogs
<hans_> i think i've told Xubuntu 18.04 "update-manager" 3 times since 2019 to "never look for updates automatically"
<hans_> now it was set to "daily" again
<hans_> any idea what is resetting the "dont look for updates automatically" setting +
<hans_> ?
<brainwash> the admin?
<hans_> it's not important, but it is slightly annoying
<hans_> no, that would be me, i didn't do it
<brainwash> then it should not change automatically
<brainwash> it never did for me
<tomreyn> well_laid_lawn: in case you'll keep reconnecting, could you leave the channel until it's stable again?
<xubuntu94w> I heard Thunderbird is know for having security issues. Is that true? Also what is more secure to use as a client?
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't disable suspend
<RonaldsMazitis> on closing the lid
